# Daily Bible Verse



## No. GA. Mt. Man

We'll Post Them All On This Thread.


----------



## Georgiaastro

The Gift of Day
-
Every day's a perfect gift
of time for us to use.
Hours waiting to be filled
in any way we choose.
Each morning brings
a quiet hope
that rises with the sun.
Each evening brings
the sweet content
that comes with work well done.


----------



## GeauxLSU

*James 2*

14 What good is it, my brothers, if a man claims to have faith but has no deeds? Can such faith save him?
....
19 You believe that there is one God. Good! Even the demons believe that—and shudder. 
....
26 As the body without the spirit is dead, so faith without deeds is dead.

Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## HuntinTom

*Philippians 4.13*

_Whatever I have, wherever I am, I can make it through anything in the One who makes me who I am. _ [The Message Para-Phrase]


----------



## Jeff Phillips

*James 3:17 NIV*

But the wisdom that comes from heaven is first of all pure; then peace-loving, considerate, submissive, full of mercy and good fruit, impartial, and sincere.


----------



## blindhog

Hebrews 11;1..."Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen."

11;6..."But without faith it is impossible to please him; for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and that he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him."

King James version


----------



## Branchminnow

blindhog said:
			
		

> Hebrews 11;1..."Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen."
> 
> 11;6..."But without faith it is impossible to please him; for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and that he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him."
> 
> King James version


Thank you for the King James quote. Thats where mine will come from tomorrow


----------



## Branchminnow

This is for Saturday: Isaiah Chapter 28 verse 13

But the word of the lord was unto them precept upon precept,precept upon precept; line upon line,line upon line; here alittle,and there a little; that they might go, and fall backward,and be broken,and snared and taken.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Seek first the kingdom of God and His righteousness, and all these things shall be added to you 
—Matthew 6:33


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Pwalls was going to post todays Bible verse and had to be out of town and ask me to post it for him.
Sunday,
1 John 1:9 "If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness."


----------



## Jeff Phillips

*2 Timothy 2:15 (NIV)*

Do your best to present yourself to God as one approved, a workman who does not need to be ashamed and who correctly handles the word of truth.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

*Hebrews 10:24-25 (NIV)*

24 And let us consider how we may spur one another on toward love and good deeds.
25 Let us not give up meeting together, as some are in the habit of doing, but let us encourage one another - and all the more as you see the Day approaching.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

*Proverbs 3:5-6 (NIV)*

5 Trust in the Lord with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding;
6 In all your ways acknowledge him, and he will make your paths straight.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

*Philippians 4:4-7*

4) Rejoice in the Lord always. I will say it again: Rejoice!
5) Let your gentleness be evident to all. The Lord is near.
6) Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God.
7) And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will gaurd your hearts and minds in Christ Jesus.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

*Isaiah 40:31*

But those who hope in the Lord will renew their strength. They will soar on wings like eagles; they will run and not grow weary, they will walk and not be faint.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

*1 Corinthians 9:24-25*

24 Do you not know that in a race all the runners run, but only one gets the prize? Run in such a way as to get the prize.

25 Everyone who competes in the games goes into strict training. They do it to get crown that will not last; but we do it to get a crown that will last forever.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

*Psalms 118:24*

This is the day the Lord has made;
let us rejoice and be glad in it.


----------



## duckbill

*Philippians 1:6 (King James Version)*

Philippians 1:6 (King James Version)

   6Being confident of this very thing, that he which hath begun a good work in you will perform it until the day of Jesus Christ



http://www.biblegateway.org/passage/?search=Phil 1:6;&version=9;


----------



## duckbill

*Ephesians 2:8-9 (King James Version)*

Ephesians 2:8-9 (King James Version)



   8For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God: 

   9Not of works, lest any man should boast.



http://www.biblegateway.org/passage/?search=Eph 2: 8-9;&version=9;


----------



## duckbill

*James 1:19-20 (King James Version)*

James 1:19-20 (King James Version)



   19Wherefore, my beloved brethren, let every man be swift to hear, slow to speak, slow to wrath: 

   20For the wrath of man worketh not the righteousness of God.


http://bible.gospelcom.net/passage/?search=James 1:19-20;&version=9;


----------



## duckbill

*1 Peter 4:1-2 (King James Version)*

1 Peter 4:1-2 (King James Version)


   1Forasmuch then as Christ hath suffered for us in the flesh, arm yourselves likewise with the same mind: for he that hath suffered in the flesh hath ceased from sin; 

   2That he no longer should live the rest of his time in the flesh to the lusts of men, but to the will of God.

http://www.biblegateway.org/passage/?search=1 pet 4:1-2;&version=9;


----------



## duckbill

*Romans 8:11 (King James Version)*

Romans 8:11 (King James Version)



   11But if the Spirit of him that raised up Jesus from the dead dwell in you, he that raised up Christ from the dead shall also quicken your mortal bodies by his Spirit that dwelleth in you.



http://bible.gospelcom.net/passage/?search=Romans 8:11;&version=9;


----------



## duckbill

*1 Corinthians 2:9 (King James Version)*

1 Corinthians 2:9 (King James Version)

   9But as it is written, Eye hath not seen, nor ear heard, neither have entered into the heart of man, the things which God hath prepared for them that love him.


http://www.biblegateway.org/passage/?search=1 cor 2:9;&version=9;


----------



## duckbill

*Psalm 91:2 (King James Version)*

Psalm 91:2 (King James Version)


  2  I will say of the LORD, He is my refuge and my fortress: my God; in him will I trust.






http://www.biblegateway.org/passage/?search=psalm 91:2;&version=9;


----------



## Kwaksmoka

12 Rejoicing in hope; patient in tribulation; continuing instant in prayer; Romans 12:12 KJV


----------



## Kwaksmoka

James 1: 2-5 King James Version

2My brethren, count it all joy when ye fall into divers temptations; 3Knowing this, that the trying of your faith worketh patience. 
4But let patience have her perfect work, that ye may be perfect and entire, wanting nothing.5If any of you lack wisdom, let him ask of God, that giveth to all men liberally, and upbraideth not; and it shall be given him.


----------



## Kwaksmoka

John 15:5-7 (King James Version)

  5I am the vine, ye are the branches: He that abideth in me, and I in him, the same bringeth forth much fruit: for without me ye can do nothing. 
  6If a man abide not in me, he is cast forth as a branch, and is withered; and men gather them, and cast them into the fire, and they are burned. 
   7If ye abide in me, and my words abide in you, ye shall ask what ye will, and it shall be done unto you.


----------



## Kwaksmoka

Matthew 23:11-12 (KJV)

 11But he that is greatest among you shall be your servant. 
 12And whosoever shall exalt himself shall be abased; and he that shall humble himself shall be exalted.


----------



## Kwaksmoka

Romans 10:9-11 (KJV)

  9That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved. 
  10For with the heart man believeth unto righteousness; and with the mouth confession is made unto salvation.  
      11For the scripture saith, Whosoever believeth on him shall not be ashamed.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Kwaksmoka asked me to post his bible verses for Sat. & Sun. Here's Saturday's:
Ephesians 5: 1-2 (KJV)
1Be ye therefore followers of God, as dear children;

2And walk in love, as Christ also hath loved us, and hath given himself for us an offering and a sacrifice to God for a sweetsmelling savour.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Kwaksmoka asked me to post his bible verses for Sat. & Sun. Here's Sunday's:

Matthew 22: 37-40 (KJV)
37Jesus said unto him, Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind.
38 This is the first and great commandment.
39 And the second is like unto it, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.
40 On these two commandments hang all the law and the prophets.


----------



## Al33

*for Monday 6/13*

Psalm 37:5,6 (NIV)

5 - Commit your way to the Lord; trust in him and he will do this:
6 - He will make your righteousness shine like the dawn, the justice of your cause like the noon day sun.


----------



## Al33

*For Tuesday 6/14/05*

Proverbs 11:25 (NIV)

A generous man will prosper; he who refreshes others will himself be refreshed.


----------



## Al33

*For Wednesday 6/14*

Jeremiah 17:7,8 (NIV)

7 - but blessed is the man who trusts in the Lord, whose confidence is in Him.

8 - He will be like a tree planted by the water that sends out it's roots by the stream. It has no worries in a year of drought and never fails to bear fruit.


----------



## Al33

*For Thursday 6/15*

Romans 12:2 (NIV)

Do not conform any longer to the pattern of this world, but be transformed by the reknewing of your mind. Then you will be able to test and approve what God's will is - his good, pleasing and perfect will.


----------



## Al33

*For Friday 6/17*

Galatians 5:22,23 (NIV)

But the fruit of the spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness,goodness, faithfulness, gentleness, and self control. Against such things there is no law.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Sat.6/18
Al33 was going to post today if he posts latter I'll delete mine. (KJV)
M't:6:19: Lay not up for yourselves treasures upon earth, where moth and rust doth corrupt, and where thieves break through and steal:
M't:6:20: But lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust doth corrupt, and where thieves do not break through nor steal:
M't:6:21: For where your treasure is, there will your heart be also.


----------



## Al33

*For Saturday 6/18*

Ephesians 4:2-5

2 - Be completely humble and gentle; be patient, bearing with one another in love.
3 - Make every effort to keep the unity of the spirit through the bond of peace.
4 - There is only one body and one spirit - just as you were called to one hope when you were called -
5 - One Lord, one faith, one baptism, one God and Father of all, who is over all and through all and in all.


NGMM, no need to delete your post. Thanks for getting one up in my absence. Meant to do it early this morning but it got hectic then I ended up in the ER for almost four hours. Just got home. Thanks again and God bless.


----------



## Al33

*For Sunday 6/19*

Phillipians 4:6,7 (NIV)

6 - Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God.
7 - And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and minds in Christ Jesus.


----------



## Branchminnow

A wise servantshall have ruleover a sonthat causeth shame,and shall have part of the inheretanceamong the bretheren.
The fining pot is for silver, and the furnace for gold: but the lord trieth the hearts.
Proverbs 17: 2 and 3


----------



## Branchminnow

Proverbs chapt 17

A wicked doer giveth heed to false lips:and a liar giveth ear to a naughty tongue.
Whoso mocketh the poor reproacheth his Maker:and he that is glad at calamaties shall not be unpunished.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

I dont know where branch is NGMM asked me to post this.

Proverbs 22:1 KJV
_A GOOD name is rather to be chosen than great riches, and loving favour rather than silver and gold.  _


----------



## Branchminnow

*I think NGMM and all you other grandpas*

will like this one.


Children's children are thecrown of old men;and the glory of children are their fathers.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

Branch's internet is down and may be gone for most of the day.  he asked me to post this.

Proverbs 17:7,8 KJV
_Excellent speech becometh not a fool: much less do lying lips a prince.   A gift is as a precious stone in the eyes of him that hath it:  whithersoever it turneth it prosperith._


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Bible Verse for Saturday
Branchminnow asked me to post this for him.
KJV
Proverb:17:9: He that covereth a transgression seeketh love; but he that repeateth a matter separateth very friends.
Proverb:17:10: A reproof entereth more into a wise man than an hundred stripes into a fool.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Branchminnow asked me to post this verse for Sunday. (KJV)
Proverb:17:13: Whoso rewardeth evil for good, evil shall not depart from his house.


----------



## Georgiaastro

KJV

Exodus 15:2   The LORD is my strength and song, and he is become my salvation: he is my God, and I will prepare him an habitation; my father's God, and I will exalt him.


----------



## Branchminnow

Enjoyed that astro


----------



## Georgiaastro

KJV

Romans 10:10  For with the heart man believeth unto righteousness; and with the mouth confession is made unto salvation.


----------



## Georgiaastro

KJV

2nd Timothy 2:1-3

 1Thou therefore, my son, be strong in the grace that is in Christ Jesus. 

   2And the things that thou hast heard of me among many witnesses, the same commit thou to faithful men, who shall be able to teach others also. 

   3Thou therefore endure hardness, as a good soldier of Jesus Christ.


----------



## Georgiaastro

KJV      2nd Thessalonians 1:10-12

  10When he shall come to be glorified in his saints, and to be admired in all them that believe (because our testimony among you was believed) in that day. 

   11Wherefore also we pray always for you, that our God would count you worthy of this calling, and fulfil all the good pleasure of his goodness, and the work of faith with power: 

   12That the name of our Lord Jesus Christ may be glorified in you, and ye in him, according to the grace of our God and the Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## Georgiaastro

1st John 1: 6-9  KJV

 6 If we say that we have fellowship with him, and walk in darkness, we lie, and do not the truth: 

   7 But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship one with another, and the blood of Jesus Christ his Son cleanseth us from all sin. 

   8 If we say that we have no sin, we deceive ourselves, and the truth is not in us. 

   9 If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Georgiaastro asked me to post this for him.Saturday

Ephesians 2: 4-10 KJV

4 But God, who is rich in mercy, for his great love wherewith he loved us,

5 Even when we were dead in sins, hath quickened us together with Christ, (by grace ye are saved

6 And hath raised us up together, and made us sit together in heavenly places in Christ Jesus:

7 That in the ages to come he might shew the exceeding riches of his grace in his kindness toward us through Christ Jesus.

8 For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God:

9 Not of works, lest any man should boast.

10 For we are his workmanship, created in Christ Jesus unto good works, which God hath before ordained that we should walk in them.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Georgiaastro asked me to post this for him.Sunday

Revelations 19: 1 KJV

1 And after these things I heard a great voice of much people in heaven, saying, Alleluia; Salvation, and glory, and honour, and power, unto the Lord our God:
__________________


----------



## Eshad

Romans 12:2 NKJV

And do not be conformed to this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind, that you may prove what is that good and accceptable and perfect will of God.


----------



## Eshad

James 3:3-10 NKJV
3 Indeed, we put bits in horses' mouths that they may obey us, and we turn their whole body. 4 Look also at ships: although they are so large and are driven by fierce winds, they are turned by a very small rudder wherever the pilot desires. 5 Even so the tongue is a little member and boasts great things. See how great a forest a little fire kindles! 6 And the tongue is a fire, a world of iniquity. The tongue is so set among our members that it defiles the whole body, and sets on fire the course of nature; and it is set on fire by big toebig toebig toebig toe. 7 For every kind of beast and bird, of reptile and creature of the sea, is tamed and has been tamed by mankind. 8 But no man can tame the tongue. It is an unruly evil, full of deadly poison. 9 With it we bless our God and Father, and with it we curse men, who have been made in the similitude of God. 10 Out of the same mouth proceed blessing and cursing. My brethren, these things ought not to be so.


----------



## Eshad

Psalms 91:1-2 NKJV

He who dwells in the secret place of the Most High Shall abide under the shadow of the Almighty. 2 I will say of the Lord, "He is my refuge and my fortress; My God, in Him I will trust."


----------



## Eshad

Romans 10:9-13 NKJV

9 that if you confess with your mouth the Lord Jesus and believe in your heart that God has raised Him from the dead, you will be saved. 10 For with the heart one believes unto righteousness, and with the mouth confession is made unto salvation. 11 For the Scripture says, "Whoever believes on Him will not be put to shame." 12 For there is no distinction between Jew and Greek, for the same Lord over all is rich to all who call upon Him. 13 For "whoever calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved."


----------



## Eshad

Romans 5:19-21 NKJV

19 For as by one man's disobedience many were made sinners, so also by one Man's obedience many will be made righteous. 20 Moreover the law entered that the offense might abound. But where sin abounded, grace abounded much more, 21 so that as sin reigned in death, even so grace might reign through righteousness to eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Saturday ---KJV
Joh:3:2: The same came to Jesus by night, and said unto him, Rabbi, we know that thou art a teacher come from God: for no man can do these miracles that thou doest, except God be with him.
Joh:3:3: Jesus answered and said unto him, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God.
Joh:3:4: Nicodemus saith unto him, How can a man be born when he is old? can he enter the second time into his mother's womb, and be born?
Joh:3:5: Jesus answered, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born of water and of the Spirit, he cannot enter into the kingdom of God.
Joh:3:6: That which is born of the flesh is flesh; and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Sunday---KJV
Ro:6:23: For the wages of sin is death; but the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord.
1Tm:6:12: Fight the good fight of faith, lay hold on eternal life, whereunto thou art also called, and hast professed a good profession before many witnesses.


----------



## blindhog

Monday KJV
Psalm 28:7

The Lord is my strength and my sheild;  my heart trusted in him, and I am helped:  therefore my heart greatly rejoiceth;  and with my song I will praise him.


----------



## CAL

Tuesday

Isaiah 40
28 Hast thou not known?hast thou not heard,that the everlasting God,the Lord,the Creator of the ends of the earth,fainteth not,neither is weary?there is no searching of his understanding.
29 He giveth power to the faint;and to them that have no might he increaseth strength.
30 Even the youths shall faint and be weary,and the young men shall utterly fail:
31 But they that wait upon the Lord shall renew their strength;they shall mount up with wings as eagles;they shall run,and not be weary;and they shall walk,and not faint.


----------



## blindhog

Psalm 118:29

O give thanks unto the Lord; for he is good:  for his mercy endureth for ever.


----------



## blindhog

1 John 4:1

Beloved, believe not every spirit, but try the spirits whether they, are of God; because many false prophets are gone out into the world.
2
Hereby know ye the Spirit of God;  Every spirit that confesseth that Jesus Christ is come in the flesh is of God.


----------



## blindhog

proverbs 3:1

My son forget not my law;  but let thine heart keep my commandments:  (2)  For length of days, and long life, and peace, shall they add to thee.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Sat. (KJV)
Proverb:4:7: Wisdom is the principal thing; therefore get wisdom: and with all thy getting get understanding.


----------



## blindhog

Sunday
2 Tim 3:16

All scripture is given by God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness:


----------



## blindhog

Monday
Colossians 3:16

Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly in all wisdom; teaching and admonishing one another in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing with grace in your hearts to the Lord.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Tuesday (KJV)
M't:6:25: Therefore I say unto you, Take no thought for your life, what ye shall eat, or what ye shall drink; nor yet for your body, what ye shall put on. Is not the life more than meat, and the body than raiment?
M't:6:26: Behold the fowls of the air: for they sow not, neither do they reap, nor gather into barns; yet your heavenly Father feedeth them. Are ye not much better than they?
M't:6:27: Which of you by taking thought can add one cubit unto his stature?
M't:6:28: And why take ye thought for raiment? Consider the lilies of the field, how they grow; they toil not, neither do they spin:
M't:6:29: And yet I say unto you, That even Solomon in all his glory was not arrayed like one of these.
M't:6:30: Wherefore, if God so clothe the grass of the field, which to day is, and to morrow is cast into the oven, shall he not much more clothe you, O ye of little faith?
M't:6:31: Therefore take no thought, saying, What shall we eat? or, What shall we drink? or, Wherewithal shall we be clothed?
M't:6:32: (For after all these things do the Gentiles seek) for your heavenly Father knoweth that ye have need of all these things.
M't:6:33: But seek ye first the kingdom of God, and his righteousness; and all these things shall be added unto you.
M't:6:34: Take therefore no thought for the morrow: for the morrow shall take thought for the things of itself. Sufficient unto the day is the evil thereof.


----------



## Vernon Holt

1 John 5:12:  *"He that hath the Son hath life; and he that hath not the Son of God hath not life".*

Herein lies assurrance for the Believer, as well as a message for all who have never accepted Christ as Lord of Life.

Vernon


----------



## Vernon Holt

Matthew 6:28-29:  "*Consider the lillies of the field, how they grow; they neither toil nor spin, yet I tell you, even Solomon in all his glory was not arrayed like one of these".*

This speaks to God's providential care for his own.  Why allow the cares of this world to trouble us??  Trust God!  He cares for you.


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Bible Verse For Today*

John 14: 1-3: "Let not your heart be troubled: ye believe in God, believe also in me. In my Father's house are many mansions: if it were not so, I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you. And if I go and prepare a place for you, *I will come again, and receive you unto myself*; that where I am, there ye may be also".

The Greatest of all Promises!! Amen and Amen.


----------



## Georgiaastro

Amen on the promise Mr. Holt.


----------



## Vernon Holt

2 Corinthians 5:10: "*For we must all appear before the judgement seat of Christ; that everyone may receive the things done in his body, according to that he hath done, whether it be good or bad*".

Be sure your sins will find you out!!


----------



## Vernon Holt

Hebrews 4:12: "*For the word of God is quick, and powerful, and sharper than any two edged sword, piercing even to the dividing asunder of soul and spirit, and of the joints and the marrow, and is a discerner of the thoughts and intents of the heart".*

Not much that one can completely rely upon today, but you can trust God's Word!!


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

Remembering mine affliction and my misery, the wormwood and the gall.
My soul hath them still in remembrance, and i s humbled in me.
This i recall to my mind, therefore have i hope.
It is of the Lords's mercies that we are not consumed, because his compassions fail not.
They are new every morning:  great is thy faithfulness.
The Lord is my portion, saith my sould;  therefore will will I hope in him.

Lamentations 3:19-24  KJV


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

The Lord is good unto them that wait for him, to the soul that seeketh him.
It is good that a man should both hope and quietly wait for the salvation of the Lord.


Lamentations  3: 25-26  KJV


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

The fear of man bringeth a snare:  but whoso putteth his trust in the Lord shall be safe.

Proverbs 29: 25  KJV


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

And he said unto them, Render therfore unto Caesar the things which be Caesar's, and unto God the things which be God's.

Luke 20:25   KJV


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

Keep thy foot when thou goest to the house of God, and be more ready to hear, than to give the sacrifice of fools: for they consider not that they do evil.

Ecclesiastes 5:1  KJV


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

The Lord hath made all things for himself: yea, even the wicked for the day of evil.

Proverbs 16:4  KJV


----------



## dutchman

Psalms 121:1-2 (KJV)
1. I will lift up mine eyes unto the hills from whence cometh my help.
2. My help cometh from the Lord, which made heaven and earth.


----------



## dutchman

Isaiah 6:3b

...Holy, holy, holy is the Lord of Hosts: the whole earth is full of His glory.


----------



## dutchman

Joshua 24:15 (KJV)

And if it seem evil unto you to serve the Lord, choose you this day whom ye will serve; whether the gods which your fathers served that were on the other side of the flood, or the gods of the Amorites in whose land ye dwell: but as for me and my house, we will serve the Lord.


----------



## dutchman

Romans 1:16-17
16 - For I am not ashamed of the gospel of Christ: for it is the power of God unto salvation to everyone that believeth; to the Jew first, and also to the Greek.

17 - For therein is the righteousness of God revealed from faith to faith: as it is written, The just shall live by faith.


----------



## dutchman

Romans 8:28 (KJV)

And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are called according to His purpose.


----------



## dutchman

Matthew 6:14-15

14 For if ye forgive men their trespasses, your heavenly Father will also forgive you: 
15 But if ye forgive not men their trespasses, neither will your Father forgive your trespasses.


----------



## dutchman

Matthew 28:18-20 (KJV)

18 And Jesus came and spake unto them, saying, All power is given unto me in heaven and in earth. 

19 Go ye therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost: 

20 Teaching them to observe all things whatsoever I have commanded you: and, lo, I am with you always, even unto the end of the world. Amen.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Daily verse for 8 Aug 05


1Cr 10:31
Whether therefore ye eat, or drink, or whatsoever ye do, do all to the glory of God


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Daily verse for 9 Aug 05

2Cr 7:10
For godly sorrow worketh repentance to salvation not to be repented of: but the sorrow of the world worketh death.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

2Ch 7:14 

If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Eph 5:15,16

See then that ye walk circumspectly, not as fools, but as wise, Redeeming the time, because the days are evil.


----------



## dutchman

David Mills said:
			
		

> 2Ch 7:14
> 
> If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.



Amen! This is our only hope folks.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Kinda hits home, doesn't it Dutch?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Daily Bible verse for 12 Aug 05

Proverbs 3:5,6
Trust in the Lord with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding; In all your ways acknowledge Him, and He shall direct your paths.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Daily Bible verse for 13 Aug 05

Matt 18 2-6
And Jesus called a little child unto him, and set him in the midst of them .
And said, Verily I say unto you, Except ye be converted, and become as little children, ye shall not enter into the kingdom of heaven.
Whosoever therefore shall humble himself as this little child, the same is greatest in the kingdom of heaven
And whoso shall receive one such little child in my name receiveth me.  But whoso shall offend one of these little ones which believe in me, it were better for him that a millstone were hanged about his neck, and [that] he were drowned in the depth of the sea.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Huntin Tom was going to post this week nut lighting got his computer. I'll post todays verse. (KJV)
1Co:2:9: But as it is written, Eye hath not seen, nor ear heard, neither have entered into the heart of man, the things which God hath prepared for them that love him.


----------



## Vernon Holt

Revelation 3:20  *"Behold, I stand at the door and knock.  If any anyone hear my voice and open the door, I will come unto him, and sup with him and he with me".*

An open invitation!


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Daily Bible Reading*

Psalm 119: 2-3:  "*Blessed are they that keep his testimonies, and that seek him with the whole heart."*

*"They also do no iniquity; they walk in his ways*."


----------



## Vernon Holt

Psalm 119:2-3:  *"Blessed are they that keep his testimonies, and that seek him with the whole heart.  They also do no iniquity; they walk in his ways*."


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Daily Bible Reading, August 19*

Matthew 22:37-39: *"Jesus said unto him (a Pharasee), thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind. This is the first and great Commandment. And the second is like unto it, thou shalt love thy neighbor as thyself."*


Have a great day, hug someone's neck!!


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Daily Bible Reading*

Hebrews 4:12, *"For the Word of God is quick, and powerful, and sharper than any two-edged sword, piercing even to the dividing asunder of soul and spirit, and of the joints and marrow, and is a discerner of the thoughts and intents of the heart.*

The Bible claims and indeed has special power!


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Daily Bible Reading*

Proverbs 1:24-29, *"Because I have called, and ye refused; I have stretched out my hand, and no man regarded".*

*"But ye have set at naught all my counsel, and would none of my reproof".*

*"I will also laugh at your calamity; I will mock when your fear cometh"*

*"When your fear cometh as desolation, and your destruction cometh as a whirlwhind; when distress and anguish cometh upon you".*

*Then shall they call upon me, but I will not answer; they shall seek me early, but they shall not find me".*

*"For that they hate knowledge, and did not choose to fear the Lord*".

A Very Clear Warning!!


----------



## HuntinTom

*Philippians 4.13*

I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me.


----------



## HuntinTom

*Revelation 3:11*

Behold, I come quickly: hold that fast which thou hast, that no man take thy crown.


----------



## HuntinTom

*1Corinthians 9.22*

To the weak became I as weak, that I might gain the weak: I am made all things to all men, that I might by all means save some.


----------



## HuntinTom

*James 1.2-4*

My brethren, count it all joy when ye fall into divers temptations; Knowing this, that the trying of your faith worketh patience. But let patience have her perfect work, that ye may be perfect and entire, wanting nothing.


----------



## HuntinTom

*John 3.16*

For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Joh:14:15: If ye love me, keep my commandments.
(KJV)


----------



## Branchminnow

*Proverbs Chapter 1 verse 1*

Be not though envious against evil men, neither desire to be with them.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Joh:10:9: I am the door: by me if any man enter in, he shall be saved, and shall go in and out, and find pasture


----------



## Branchminnow

*Proverbs Chapter 26 verse 4,5*

Answer not a fool according to his folly,lest thou also be like unto him.
Answer a fool according to his folly lest he be wise in his own conceit.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Branch is having computer problems so I will post today's verses.
Ro:10:13: For whosoever shall call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved.
Ro:10:14: How then shall they call on him in whom they have not believed? and how shall they believe in him of whom they have not heard? and how shall they hear without a preacher?
Ro:10:15: And how shall they preach, except they be sent? as it is written, How beautiful are the feet of them that preach the gospel of peace, and bring glad tidings of good things!


----------



## Branchminnow

*Ecclesiastes 7:1*

A good name is better than precious ointment:and the day of death  than the day of ones birth.


----------



## Branchminnow

*Saturday:Ecclesiastes 7:5*

It is better tohear the rebukeof the wise,than for a man to  hear the song of fools.


----------



## Branchminnow

*Sunday; Proverbs 19:15*

Slothfulness casteth into a deep sleep; and an idle soul shall suffer hunger.


----------



## Limbshaker

*Mark 1:1,2*

1.The beginning of the gospel of Jesus Christ, the Son of God;
2. As it is written in the prophets, Behold I send my messenger before thy face, which shall prepare thy way before thee.


----------



## Limbshaker

*mark 1:3,4*

3)The voice of one crying in the wilderness, Prepare ye the way of the Lord, make his paths straight.
4)John did Baptize in the wilderness, and preach the baptism of repentance for the remission of sins.


----------



## Branchminnow

Good one Gitter.


----------



## Limbshaker

*Mark 1: 5*

5)And there went out to unto him all the land of Judaea, and they of Jerusalem, and all were baptized of him in the river of Jordan, confessing their sins.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

good post gitr.


----------



## Limbshaker

*Mark 1:6*

6)And John was clothed with camel's hair, and with a girdle of a skin about his loins; and he did eat locusts and wild honey;


----------



## Limbshaker

*Mark 1:7*

7) And preached, saying, There cometh one mightier than I after me, the latchet of whose shoes, I am not worthy to stoop down and loose.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

got me scratchin' my head 'Gitter.     I know he was Jesus' cousin, but that would never have changed.

Bandy


----------



## Branchminnow

I want to apologize to Festus and NGMM for posting something other than what this thread was intended for I started it and I should not have so please if you have any comments on the above posts then please pm me and not let this take the thread over. It is my fault and Im sorry.



Matter of a fact Im going to go back and delete the posts that I made.

This thread was started by NGMM and was intended for the sole purpose of daily inspiration for us all. 

Sorry fellas


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

you aint steppin on my toes.  didnt bother me one bit.


----------



## Limbshaker

*Mark1:8*

8)I indeed have baptized you with water: but he shall baptize you with the Holy Ghost.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

sorry boys i didnt realize we didnt have one posted today. 


BOAST not thyself of to morrow; for thou knowest not waht a day may bring forth.
Proverbs 27:1   KJV


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

I already posted a verse for today but i was sittin at home studying and read over some scripture again that just tore me to pieces its a little long but i gotta post it.

Ye have heard that it hath been said, an eye for an eye, and a tooth for a tooth:
But i say unto you, That ye resist not evil: but whosoever shall smite thee on thy right cheek, turn to him the other also.
And if any man will sue thee at the law, and take away thy coat, let him have thy cloke also.
And whosoever shall compel thee to go a mile, go with him twain.
Give to him that asketh thee, and from him that would borrow of thee turn not thou away.
Ye have heard that it hath been said, Thou shalt love thy neighbour, and hate thine enemy.
But I say untoyou, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you.

Matthew 5: 38-44
KJV

This is a pretty well known patch of scripture  no doubt many of you have have heard bits of it maybe on a daily basis.  nothing at all different about it now than when it was written long ago.  but ocasionally when i read something it hits me alot harder sometimes more than others.  i was reading this and it hit me like a ton of bricks on my chest.  if we could all go by these simple words we would be much much better off.  God bless all of you.


----------



## Pop

*A Song of degrees of David*

Behold, how good and how pleasant it is for brethren to dwell together in unity!

Psalm 133  KJV


Think on this, if we all lived it, would it not be a better world to live in.

Have a great day and may the good Lord take a liking to you.


----------



## sparky

thank you for sharing


----------



## Limbshaker

FESTUSHAGGIN said:
			
		

> sorry boys i didnt realize we didnt have one posted today.
> 
> 
> BOAST not thyself of to morrow; for thou knowest not waht a day may bring forth.
> Proverbs 27:1   KJV




That was my fault, Festus, I'm sorry, I didn't get to a computer all day, I am truly sorry.

git'r


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

dont worry about it, i didnt.  its not a problem at all.


----------



## Branchminnow

Sounds kinda familiar pop.


----------



## dutchman

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Sounds kinda familiar pop.



Sounds real familiar to me, too, brother.


----------



## Pop

Luke 6th Chapter 35--37

But love ye your enemies, and do good, and lend, hoping for nothing again; and your reward shall be great, and ye shall be the children of the Highest: for he is kind unto the unthankful and to the evil. 

Be ye therefore merciful, as your Father also is merciful.

Judge not, and ye shall not be judged: condem not, and ye shall not be condemned: forgive, and ye shall be forgiven.



if we would only live by these words !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Branchminnow

dutchman said:
			
		

> Sounds real familiar to me, too, brother.


His Grandma is the same age as mine 261 years old.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

dad couldnt post a verse to day.  he is hard at work(Golf tornament with his company), so he asked me to post this verse.

Jesus wept.

John 11:35
KJV


----------



## Pop

Luke 4-4 KJV

And Jesus answered him, saying, It is written, That man shall not live by bread alone, but by every word of God.


----------



## Pop

Matthew:  5 Chapter 3-9  KJV

Blessed are the poor in Spirt: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
Blessed are they that mourn: for they shall be comforted.
Blessed are the meek: for they shall inherit the earth.
Blessed are they which do hunger and thirst after righteousness: for they shall be filled.
Blessed are the merciful: for they shall obtain mercy.
Blessed are the pure in heart: for they shall see God.
Blessed are the peacemakers: for they shall be called the children of God.


Have a Blessed day and be thankful for what you have, always remember that there is someone less fortunate than yourself, if you have any doubt take a moment to look about.

May the good Lord take a liking to you.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

Who is he that overcometh the world, but he that believeth that jesus is the son of God?
This is he that came by wter and blood, even jesus christ; not by water alone, but by water and blood.and it is the spirit that beareth witness, because the spirit is truth.

1 John 5:5-6


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

So the last shall be first, and the first shall be last: for many be called, but few chosen.
Matthew 20:16  KJV


----------



## georgiaboy

And his servants came near and spake unto him, and said, My father, if the the prophet had bid thee do some great thing, wouldest thou not have done it?  how much rather then, when he saith to thee, Wash, and be clean? 
II Kings 5:13


----------



## georgiaboy

II Samuel 23:16&17   (see 13-17)

And the three mighty men brake through the host of the Philistines, and drew water out of the well of Bethlehem, that was by the gate, and took it, and brought it to David; nevertheless he would not drink thereof, but poured it out unto the Lord.  17.  And he said, Be it far from me, O Lord, that I should do this: is this not the blood of the men that went in jeopardy of their lives?  therefore he would not drink it.  These things did these three mighty men.


----------



## georgiaboy

georgiaboy said:
			
		

> II Samuel 23:16&17   (see 13-17)
> 
> And the three mighty men brake through the host of the Philistines, and drew water out of the well of Bethlehem, that was by the gate, and took it, and brought it to David; nevertheless he would not drink thereof, but poured it out unto the Lord.  17.  And he said, Be it far from me, O Lord, that I should do this: is this not the blood of the men that went in jeopardy of their lives?  therefore he would not drink it.  These things did these three mighty men.



I really like these passages, they remind me of many things, but especially service to others.  Also, I feel that David shows us a lesson in being humble and giving glory to God.


----------



## georgiaboy

And if it seem evil unto you to serve the LORD, choose you this day whom ye will serve; whether the gods which your fathers served that were on the other side of the flood, or the gods of the Amorites, in whose land ye dwell: but as for me and my house, we will serve the LORD.

Joshua 24:15


----------



## georgiaboy

Psalm 23:4

Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me.


----------



## georgiaboy

_For I will restore health unto thee, and I will heal thee of thy wounds, saith the lord_; because they called thee an Outcast, saying, This is Zion, whom no man seeketh after.

Jeremiah 30:17 

* see prayers needed for soldier thread


----------



## georgiaboy

Proverbs 3:6

In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths.


----------



## georgiaboy

And fear not them which kill the body, but are not able to kill the soul: but rather fear him which is able to destroy both soul and body in big toebig toebig toebig toe.

Matthew 10:28


----------



## JoeBanker

Trust in the LORD with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding. In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths.

Proverbs 3:5-6


----------



## JoeBanker

*I Can do all things through Christ which strengthens me*.

*Philippians 4:13*


----------



## JoeBanker

Hast thou not known? hast thou not heard, that the everlasting God, the LORD, the Creator of the ends of the earth, fainteth not, neither is weary? there is no searching of his understanding. He giveth power to the faint; and to them that have no might he increaseth strength. Even the youths shall faint and be weary, and the young men shall utterly fall: but they that wait upon the LORD shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; and they shall walk, and not faint.

Isaiah 40:28-31


----------



## JoeBanker

Blessed is the man that endureth temptation: for when he is tried, he shall receive the crown of life, which the Lord hath promised to them that love him. 

James
1:12


----------



## JoeBanker

I will praise thee with my whole heart: before the gods will I sing praise unto thee. I will worship toward thy holy temple, and praise thy name for thy lovingkindness and for thy truth: for thou hast magnified thy word above all thy name. In the day when I cried thou answeredst me, and strengthenedst me with strength in my soul. All the kings of the earth shall praise thee, O Lord, when they hear the words of thy mouth. Yea, they shall sing in the ways of the Lord: for great is the glory of the Lord. Though the Lord be high, yet hath he respect unto the lowly: but the proud he knoweth afar off. Though I walk in the midst of trouble, thou wilt revive me: thou shalt stretch forth thine hand against the wrath of mine enemies, and thy right hand shall save me. The Lord will perfect that which concerneth me: thy mercy, O Lord, endureth for ever: forsake not the works of thine own hands. 

Psalms -138


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Eph:6:16: Above all, taking the shield of faith, wherewith ye shall be able to quench all the fiery darts of the wicked.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Gen 1:1  In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Mat 22:37  Jesus said unto him, Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind. 
Mat 22:38  This is the first and great commandment. 
Mat 22:39  And the second is like unto it, Thou shalt love thy neighbor as thyself. 
Mat 22:40  On these two commandments hang all the law and the prophets.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Heb 11:1  Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Act 10:43  To this One all the Prophets witness, so that through His name everyone believing into Him will receive remission of sins.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Luke 15:7  I say to you that so is joy in Heaven over one sinner repenting, than over ninety nine righteous ones who have no need of repentance.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

1Jo 2:22  Who is the liar, except the one denying, saying that Jesus is not the Christ? This is the antichrist, the one denying the Father and the Son. 
1Jo 2:23  Everyone denying the Son does not have the Father. The one confessing the Son also has the Father.


----------



## Georgiaastro

Woody's Janitor said:
			
		

> 1Jo 2:22  Who is the liar, except the one denying, saying that Jesus is not the Christ? This is the antichrist, the one denying the Father and the Son.
> 1Jo 2:23  Everyone denying the Son does not have the Father. The one confessing the Son also has the Father.


It's amazing how things come together sometimes. I'll be teaching my class Sunday and will be referencing these same verses plus a couple of more in 1st and 2nd John about the antichrist. GOD is good.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Rev 21:8  But for the cowardly and unbelieving, and those having become foul, and murderers, and fornicators, and sorcerers, and idolaters, and all the lying ones, their part will be in the Lake burning with fire and brimstone, which is the second death.


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Bible Reading*

Good one WJ!!  We cannot say that we haven't been warned.


----------



## southernclay

Isaiah 64:8

Yet, O Lord, you are our Father. We are the clay, you are the potter, we are all the work of your hand.


----------



## southernclay

Proverbs 23:23

Buy the truth, and sell it not, also wisdom and instruction and understanding.


----------



## southernclay

2 Corinthians 5:7 

We walk by faith, not by sight.


----------



## southernclay

Isaiah 43 :2-3

When you go through deep waters and great trouble, I will be with you. When you go through rivers of difficulty, you will not drown! When you walk through the fire of oppression, you will not be burned up-the flames will not consume you. For I am the Lord your God, your Savior.


----------



## southernclay

Ecclesiastes 10:10 

If the ax is dull, and one does not sharpen the edge, then he must use more strength, but wisdom brings success.


----------



## southernclay

Proverbs 21:28

No one believes a liar, but everyone respects the words of an honest man.

Proverbs 10:9

He who walks with integrity walks securely, but he who perverts his ways will become unknown.


----------



## southernclay

Mathew 11:28

Come to me, all you who labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest.


----------



## Jody Hawk

*Verse for Monday 10/31*

My favorite:

John 14
2  In my Father's house are many mansions: if it were not so I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you.

3  And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come again, and receive you unto myself; that where I am, there ye may be also.


----------



## Jody Hawk

*John 8 verse 12*

Then spake Jesus again unto them, saying, I am the light of the world: he that followeth me shall not walk in darkness, but shall have the light of life.


----------



## Jody Hawk

*Verse for Wednesday 11/2*

2 Chronicles 7:14

If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.


----------



## Jody Hawk

*Verse for Thursday*

Romans 6:23

For the wages of sin is death; but the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord.


----------



## Jody Hawk

*Verse for Friday*

John 14:6

Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.


----------



## Jody Hawk

*Verse for Saturday*

John 3 

6 That which is born of the flesh is flesh; and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.

7 Marvel not that I said unto thee, Ye must be born again.


----------



## Jody Hawk

*Verse for Sunday*

John 15:5

I am the vine, ye are the branches: He that abideth in me, and I in him, the same bringeth forth much fruit: for without me ye can do nothing.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

But he turned, and said unto Peter, Get thee behind me, Satan:  thou art an offence unto me:  for thou savourest not the things that be of God, but those that be of men.


Matthew 16: 23  KJV


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

And he said unto me, My grace is sufficient for thee; for my strength is made perfect in weakness.

II Corinthians 12: 9


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

FORASMUCH THEN as Christ hath suffered for us in the flesh, arm yourselves likewise with the same mind:  for he that hath suffered in the flesh hath ceased from sin;
That he no longer should live the rest of his time in the flesh to the lusts of men, but to the will of God.

1 Peter  4:1-2
KJV


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

I called upon thy name, O Lord, out of the low dungeon.
Thou hast heard my voice:  hide not thine ear at my breathing, at my cry.
Thou ddrewest near in the day that I called upon thee:  thou saidst, Fear not.
O Lord, thou hast pleaded the causes of my soul; thou hast redeemed my life.
O Lord, thou hast seen my wrong: judge thou my cause.

Lamentations 3: 55-59  KJV


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

Fight the good fight of faith, lay hold on eternal, whereunto thou art also called, and hast professed a good profession before many witnesses.

1 Timothy 6:12


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

1Jo:2:1: My little children, these things write I unto you, that ye sin not. And if any man sin, we have an advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous:


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Joh:3:3: Jesus answered and said unto him, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Joh:3:18: He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

For Friday:
Joh:14:21: He that hath my commandments, and keepeth them, he it is that loveth me: and he that loveth me shall be loved of my Father, and I will love him, and will manifest myself to him.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Joh:15:19: If ye were of the world, the world would love his own: but because ye are not of the world, but I have chosen you out of the world, therefore the world hateth you.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Sunday
Ro:6:23: For the wages of sin is death; but the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord.


----------



## Georgiaastro

It's that time of the year. So here is Psalm 100:

An Exhortation to Thanksgiving 
A Psalm of praise. 


1  Make a joyful noise unto the LORD, all ye lands.

2  Serve the LORD with gladness: come before his presence with singing. 


3  Know ye that the LORD he is God: it is he that hath made us, and not we ourselves; we are his people, and the sheep of his pasture. 


4  Enter into his gates with thanksgiving, and into his courts with praise:  be thankful unto him,and bless his name. 


5  For the LORD is good; his mercy is everlasting; and his truth endureth to all generations.


----------



## Georgiaastro

Philippians 4:6
Be careful for nothing; but in every thing by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known unto God.


----------



## Georgiaastro

Psalm 50:14
Offer unto God thanksgiving; and pay thy vows unto the most High:


----------



## Georgiaastro

Not a bible verse but a prayer for Thanksgiving. Please remember how richly we are blessed. 

Our Father in Heaven, 
We give thanks for the pleasure 
Of gathering together for this occasion. 
We give thanks for this food 
Prepared by loving hands. 
We give thanks for life, 
The freedom to enjoy it all 
And all other blessings. 
As we partake of this food, 
We pray for health and strength 
To carry on and try to live as You would have us. 
This we ask in the name of Christ, 
Our Heavenly Father.


----------



## Georgiaastro

1 John 1:3
That which we have seen and heard declare we unto you, that ye also may have fellowship with us: and truly our fellowship is with the Father, and with his Son Jesus Christ.

1 John 1:7
But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship one with another, and the blood of Jesus Christ his Son cleanseth us from all sin.


----------



## Georgiaastro

Matthew 28:20
Teaching them to observe all things whatsoever I have commanded you: and, lo, I am with you always, even unto the end of the world. Amen


----------



## papagil

Revelation   3:5-6
He that overcometh, the same shall be clothed in white raiment; and I will not blot out his name out of the book of life, but I will confess his name before my Father, and before his angels. He that hath an ear let him hear what the Spirit saith unto the churches


----------



## papagil

Timothy 2:22
Flee also youthful lusts: but follow righteousness, faith, charity, peace, with them that call on the Lord out of a pure heart


----------



## papagil

Zep  2:3
Seek ye the Lord, all ye meek of the earth, which have wrought his judgment; seek righteuosness, seek meekness: it may be ye shall be hid in the day of the LORD'S anger.


----------



## papagil

Psa.   31:7
I will be glad and rejoice in thy mercy: for thou hast considered my trouble: thou hast known my soul in adversities


----------



## papagil

Peter 2:9
The Lord knoweth how to deliver the godly out of temptations, and to reserve the unjust unto the day of judgment to be punished


----------



## papagil

Colossians 2:8
Beware lest any man spoil you through philosophy and vain deceit, after the tradition of men, after the rudiments of the world, and not after Christ


----------



## papagil

Peter  1:22
Seeing ye have purified your souls in obeying the truth through the Spirit unto unfeigned love of the brethren, see that ye love one another with a pure heart fervently.


----------



## Handgunner

Genesis 24:49 (King James Version)

49  And now if ye will deal kindly and truly with my master, tell me: and if not, tell me; that I may turn to the right hand, or to the left.


----------



## Handgunner

John 3 

11 Beloved, follow not that which is evil, but that which is good. He that doeth good is of God: but he that doeth evil hath not seen God.


----------



## Handgunner

Matthew: 25

 31"When the Son of Man comes in his glory, and all the angels with him, he will sit on his throne in heavenly glory. 

32All the nations will be gathered before him, and he will separate the people one from another as a shepherd separates the sheep from the goats. 

33He will put the sheep on his right and the goats on his left.

 34"Then the King will say to those on his right, 'Come, you who are blessed by my Father; take your inheritance, the kingdom prepared for you since the creation of the world. 

35For I was hungry and you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me something to drink, I was a stranger and you invited me in: 

36I needed clothes and you clothed me, I was sick and you looked after me, I was in prison and you came to visit me.'

 37"Then the righteous will answer him, 'Lord, when did we see you hungry and feed you, or thirsty and give you something to drink? 

38When did we see you a stranger and invite you in, or needing clothes and clothe you? 39When did we see you sick or in prison and go to visit you?'

40"The King will reply, 'I tell you the truth, whatever you did for one of the least of these brothers of mine, you did for me.'

41"Then he will say to those on his left, 'Depart from me, you who are cursed, into the eternal fire prepared for the devil and his angels. 

42For I was hungry and you gave me nothing to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me nothing to drink, 

43I was a stranger and you did not invite me in, I needed clothes and you did not clothe me, I was sick and in prison and you did not look after me.'

44"They also will answer, 'Lord, when did we see you hungry or thirsty or a stranger or needing clothes or sick or in prison, and did not help you?'

45"He will reply, 'I tell you the truth, whatever you did not do for one of the least of these, you did not do for me.'

 46"Then they will go away to eternal punishment, but the righteous to eternal life."


----------



## Handgunner

Proverbs 4:23

Keep thy heart with all diligence, for out of it are the issues of life.


----------



## Handgunner

As y'all might be able to tell, I'm in a "Christmas-y" mood tonight. 

Matthew 1:21

And she shall bring forth a son, and thou shalt call his name JESUS: for he shall save his people from their sins.


----------



## Handgunner

Matthew 18:12-17

12 How think ye? if a man have an hundred sheep, and one of them be gone astray, doth he not leave the ninety and nine, and goeth into the mountains, and seeketh that which is gone astray?

13 And if so be that he find it, verily I say unto you, he rejoiceth more of that sheep, than of the ninety and nine which went not astray.

14 Even so it is not the will of your Father which is in heaven, that one of these little ones should perish.

15 Moreover if thy brother shall trespass against thee, go and tell him his fault between thee and him alone: if he shall hear thee, thou hast gained thy brother.

16 But if he will not hear thee, then take with thee one or two more, that in the mouth of two or three witnesses every word may be established.

17 And if he shall neglect to hear them, tell it unto the church: but if he neglect to hear the church, let him be unto thee as an heathen man and a publican.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

he that commiteth sin is of the devil; for the devil sinneth from the beggining.  For this purpose the Son of God was manifested, that he might destroy the works of the devil.

1 John 3:8  KJV


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

I have made the earth, the man and the beast that are upon the ground, by my great power and by my outstretched arm, and have given it unto whom it seemed meet unto me.

Jeremiah 27:5 KJV


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved
But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they were wrought in God

John 3:20-21  KJV


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

And, behold, I come quickly; and my reward is with me, to give every man according as his work shall be.

Revelation 22:12  KJV


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

For I testify unto every man that heareth the words of the prophecy of this book, If any man shall add unto these things, God shall add unto him the plagues that are written in this book:

And if any man shall take away from the words of the book of this prophecy, God shall take away his part out of the book of life, and out of the holy city, and from the things which are written in this book.

He which testifieth these things saith, Surely I come quickly.  Amen.  Even so, come, Lord Jesus.

The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ be with you all. Amen.

Revelation  22: 18-21   KJV


----------



## Vernon Holt

Very good one Festus.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

Enter ye in at the strait gate:  for wide is the gate, and broad is the way, that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat:

Because strait is the gate, and narrow is the way, which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it


matthew 7: 13-14


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

This is a true saying, If a man desire the office of a bishop, he desireth a good work.A bishop then must be blameless, the husband of one wife, vigilant, sober, of good behaviour, given to hospitality, apt to teach; Not given to wine, no striker, not greedy of filthy lucre; but patient, not a brawler, not covetous; One that ruleth well his own house, having his children in subjection with all gravity; 
(For if a man know not how to rule his own house, how shall he take care of the church of God?) Not a novice, lest being lifted up with pride he fall into the condemnation of the devil. Moreover he must have a good report of them which are without; lest he fall into reproach and the snare of the devil.

1 Timothy 3:1-7  KJV


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

Now the spirit speaketh expressley, that in the latter times some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducting spirits, and doctrines of devils


1 Timothy 4:1  KJV


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

For bodily exercise profiteth little: but godliness is profitable unto all things, having promise of the life that now is, and of which is to come.

1 timothy 4: 8  KJV


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

REBUKE NOT an elder, but entreat him as a father; and the younger men as bretheren;
The elder women as mothers; the younger as sisters, with all purity.

1 Timothy 5:1-2   KJV


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Da:3:24: Then Nebuchadnezzar the king was astonied, and rose up in haste, and spake, and said unto his counsellers, Did not we cast three men bound into the midst of the fire?  They answered and said unto the king, True, O king.
Da:3:25: He answered and said, Lo, I see four men loose, walking in the midst of the fire, and they have no hurt; and the form of the fourth is like the Son of God.


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Daily Bible Reading*

Matthew 9:37-38  Then Saith he unto his disciples, *"The harvest truly is plenteous, but the laborers are few.  Pray ye therefore the Lord of the harvest, that he will send forth laborers unto his harvest".*


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Daily Bible Reading*

Proverbs 6:16-19  *"These six things doth the Lord hate: Yea, seven are an abomination unto him:  A proud look, a lying tongue, and hands that shed innocent blood.  A heart that deviseth wicked imaginations, feet that be running to mischief, a false witness that speaketh lies, and he that soweth discord among the Brethren".*


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Daily Bible Reading*

Jesus Christ, our Cornerstone:  Ephesians 2:18-20



*For through Him we both have access by one Spirit to the Father.*

*Now, therefore, you are no longer strangers and foreigners, but fellow citizens with the saints and members of the household of God, having been built on the foundation of the apostles and prophets, Jesus Christ Himself being the chief cornerstone.*


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Daily Bible Reading`*

Luke 9:5  *"And Whosoever will not receive you, when ye go out of that city, shake off the very dust from your feet for a testimony agains them"*


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Daily Bible Reading*

Romans 1:21,22 & 25 *"Because that, when they knew God, they glorified him not as God, neither were thankful; but became vain in their imaginations, and their foolish heart was darkened. Professing themselves to be wise, they became fools, **Who changed the truth of God into a lie, and worshipped and served the **creature** more than the Creator, who is blessed for ever. Amen".*


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Daily Bible Reading*

2Cor 5:17  "*Therefore if any man [be] in Christ, [he is] a new creature: old things are passed away; behold, all things are become new*".


Happy New Year in Christ!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Ac:17:22: Then Paul stood in the midst of Mars' hill, and said, Ye men of Athens, I perceive that in all things ye are too superstitious.
Ac:17:23: For as I passed by, and beheld your devotions, I found an altar with this inscription, TO THE UNKNOWN GOD. Whom therefore ye ignorantly worship, him declare I unto you.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Joh:10:1: Verily, verily, I say unto you, He that entereth not by the door into the sheepfold, but climbeth up some other way, the same is a thief and a robber.
Joh:10:9: I am the door: by me if any man enter in, he shall be saved, and shall go in and out, and find pasture.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Joh:3:36: He that believeth on the Son hath everlasting life: and he that believeth not the Son shall not see life; but the wrath of God abideth on him.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

M't:5:17: Think not that I am come to destroy the law, or the prophets: I am not come to destroy, but to fulfil.
M't:5:18: For verily I say unto you, Till heaven and earth pass, one jot or one tittle shall in no wise pass from the law, till all be fulfilled.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

2Pe:1:20: Knowing this first, that no prophecy of the scripture is of any private interpretation.
2Pe:1:21: For the prophecy came not in old time by the will of man: but holy men of God spake as they were moved by the Holy Ghost.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Joh:8:12: Then spake Jesus again unto them, saying, I am the light of the world: he that followeth me shall not walk in darkness, but shall have the light of life.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

M't:7:15: Beware of false prophets, which come to you in sheep's clothing, but inwardly they are ravening wolves.


----------



## bradpatt03

He who guards his lips guards his life, but he who speaks rashly will come to ruin.
Proverbs 13:3


----------



## bradpatt03

Do you not know that the wicked will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: Neither the sexually immoral nor idolaters nor adulterers nor male prostitutes nor homosexual offenders nor thieves nor the greedy nor drunkards nor slanderers nor swindlers will inherit the kingdom of God.
1 Corinthians 6:9-10


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

brad wanted me to post this for him this morning

Even a fool is thought wise if he keeps silent, and discerning if he holds his tongue.
Proverbs 17:28


----------



## bradpatt03

For the wages of sin is death, but the gift of God is eternal life in Christ Jesus our Lord.
Romans 6:23


----------



## bradpatt03

had a hard time pickin one or the other...so i'll just post 2 today 



For since the creation of the world God's invisible qualities -- his eternal power and divine nature -- have been clearly seen, being understood from what has been made, so that men are without excuse.
Romans 1:20


----------



## bradpatt03

The LORD is my rock and my fortress and my deliverer, my God, my rock, in whom I take refuge; my shield and the horn of my salvation, my stronghold.
Psalms 18:2


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Heb:10:1: For the law having a shadow of good things to come, and not the very image of the things, can never with those sacrifices which they offered year by year continually make the comers thereunto perfect.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

M't:7:13: Enter ye in at the strait gate: for wide is the gate, and broad is the way, that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat:
M't:7:14: Because strait is the gate, and narrow is the way, which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it.


----------



## slightly grayling

*St. Luke 18*

Festushaggan asked if I would pick up the torch this week.....I thought I would touch on the materialistic lifestyle we have.....we are all rich by world standards..
-SG


18  ¶ And a certain ruler asked him, saying, Good Master, what shall I do to inherit eternal life?

19  And Jesus said unto him, Why callest thou me good? none is good, save one, that is, God.

20  Thou knowest the commandments, Do not commit adultery, Ex. 20.14 · Deut. 5.18 Do not kill, Ex. 20.13 · Deut. 5.17 Do not steal, Ex. 20.15 · Deut. 5.19 Do not bear false witness, Ex. 20.16 · Deut. 5.20 Honor thy father and thy mother. Ex. 20.12 · Deut. 5.16 

21  And he said, All these have I kept from my youth up.

22  Now when Jesus heard these things, he said unto him, Yet lackest thou one thing: sell all that thou hast, and distribute unto the poor, and thou shalt have treasure in heaven: and come, follow me.

23  And when he heard this, he was very sorrowful: for he was very rich.

24  And when Jesus saw that he was very sorrowful, he said, How hardly shall they that have riches enter into the kingdom of God!

25  For it is easier for a camel to go through a needle's eye, than for a rich man to enter into the kingdom of God.

26  And they that heard it said, Who then can be saved?

27  And he said, The things which are impossible with men are possible with God.

28  Then Peter said, Lo, we have left all, and followed thee.

29  And he said unto them, Verily I say unto you, There is no man that hath left house, or parents, or brethren, or wife, or children, for the kingdom of God's sake,

30  who shall not receive manifold more in this present time, and in the world to come life everlasting.


----------



## slightly grayling

*From James 4*

11 ¶ Speak not evil one of another, brethren. He that speaketh evil of his brother, and judgeth his brother, speaketh evil of the law, and judgeth the law: but if thou judge the law, thou art not a doer of the law, but a judge.
12 There is one lawgiver, who is able to save and to destroy: who art thou that judgest another?


----------



## slightly grayling

*Galatians 6*

7  ¶ Be not deceived; God is not mocked: for whatsoever a man soweth, that shall he also reap.

8  For he that soweth to his flesh shall of the flesh reap corruption; but he that soweth to the Spirit shall of the Spirit reap life everlasting.


----------



## slightly grayling

*Proverbs 25:24*

It is better to dwell in the corner of the housetop,
         than with a brawling woman and in a wide house.

I couldn't resist posting this.......my wife will kill me!


----------



## slightly grayling

*Proverbs 15*

14  The heart of him that hath understanding seeketh knowledge: but the mouth of fools feedeth on foolishness.


----------



## slightly grayling

*Matthew 18*

For Saturday

2 	And Jesus called a little child unto him, and set him in the midst of them,

3 	and said, Verily I say unto you, Except ye be converted, and become as little children, ye shall not enter into the kingdom of heaven. Mk. 10.15 · Lk. 18.17


----------



## dal-7mm

*fear thou not!*

"Fear thou not; for I am with thee; be not dismayed; for I am thy God; I will strengthen thee; yea, I will help thee; yea, I will uphold thee by the right hand of my righteousness."                                                                                                                                                                                                           Isaiah 41:10     KJV.


----------



## slightly grayling

*SUNDAY jOHN 3:16*

For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.


----------



## walukabuck

"Go everywhere in the world, and tell the good news to everyone".  Mark 16:15


----------



## ilikembig

*Good Morning All...*

I have selected this verse in reading all that has taken place on Woodys. Try to understand to one another’s words...(Monday)


Passage Ecclesiastes 12:12
But, my child, be warned: There is no end of opinions ready to be expressed. Studying them can go on forever and become very exhausting!


----------



## dal-7mm

*are you blind?*

"But if our gospel be hid, it is hid to them that are lost; In whom the god of this world hath blinded the minds of them which believe not, lest the light of the glorious gospel of Christ, who is the image of God, should shine unto them."          2 Corinthians 4:3-4 KJV


----------



## 7401R

This is placed here for Osama Bin Laden, if he happens to be lurkin', as he needs to read the truth that John writes about the only Saviour.



1  In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.

2   He was in the beginning with God.

3   All things were made through Him, and without Him nothing was made that was made.

4    In Him was life, and the life was the light of men.

5    And the light shines in the darkness, and the darkness did not comprehend it.

John 1:1-5 NKJV


----------



## dal-7mm

*dealing with sin*

"He that covereth his sins shall not prosper, but whoso confesseth and forsaketh them shall have mercy."  Proverbs 28:13 kjv


----------



## ilikembig

*Good Morning...*

Prove all things; hold fast that which is good. Abstain from all appearance of evil. 1 Thessalonians 5:21-22

May you all have a blessed day!


----------



## ilikembig

*Good Morning All*

Please know that all that have asked for prayer will receive.


Psalm 17:6 (Whole Chapter) 
I call on you, O God, for you will answer me; give ear to me and hear my prayer

Have a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## ilikembig

How sweet it is...

Isa 60:20 (NIV) Your sun will never set again, and your moon will wane no more; the Lord will be your everlasting light, and your days of sorrow will end.


----------



## ilikembig

*Happy Friday!!!*

Titus 3:5-6 

Not by works of righteousness which we have done, but according to his mercy he saved us, by the washing of regeneration, and renewing of the Holy Ghost; Which he shed on us abundantly through Jesus Christ our Savior.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Ro:2:28: For he is not a Jew, which is one outwardly; neither is that circumcision, which is outward in the flesh:
Ro:2:29: But he is a Jew, which is one inwardly; and circumcision is that of the heart, in the spirit, and not in the letter; whose praise is not of men, but of God.


----------



## ilikembig

*Romans 6:23*

Happy Sunday to All

For the wages of sin is death; but the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord.


----------



## SBG

*What a blessed thought!*

Before there was a sin, there was a Saviour. Before there was tree, there was a cross.

Romans 5:8
But God commendeth his love toward us, in that, while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us. 

O' What a Saviour!


----------



## SBG

*Are you being a faithful steward?*

The Bible teaches us in the book of Genesis that God has established man to be steward over his creation. With stewardship comes great responsibility. God gave us all dominion over the earth and its inhabitants. This dominion is not a mandate setting us up as the earth's sovereign, but has placed us as overseer and nurturer. Considering this awesome responsibility, we are to develop and use the earth's resources for good, and never use them for greedy gain. 

Genesis 1:26
And God said, Let us make man in our image, after our likeness: and let them have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over the cattle, and over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that creepeth upon the earth. 

Have a blessed day!


----------



## SBG

*Whom say ye that He is?*

13 When Jesus came into the coasts of Caesarea Philippi, he asked his disciples, saying, Whom do men say that I the Son of man am? 

14 And they said, Some say that thou art John the Baptist: some, Elias; and others, Jeremias, or one of the prophets. 

15 He saith unto them, But whom say ye that I am? 

16 And Simon Peter answered and said, Thou art the Christ, the Son of the living God. 

17 And Jesus answered and said unto him, Blessed art thou, Simon Barjona: *for flesh and blood hath not revealed it unto thee, but my Father which is in heaven.*

Thank God that he still reveals the Saviour to men today!


----------



## SBG

*Is it worth the cost?*

Hi ho, hi ho, its off to work we go...One thing that virtually everyone here has in common is that they are currently working for a living, have retired, or are preparing to enter that portion of their lives where they will trade their time and expertise for a paycheck that will put food on their table. Sadly, we are surrounded by many that work and lay up all of their treasures in corruptible places, giving no though to their eternal future. If only they would heed the words of the
Saviour:

Mark 8:36,37

36 For what shall it profit a man, if he shall gain the whole world, and lose his own soul? 

37 Or what shall a man give in exchange for his soul?

Amen!


----------



## SBG

*When the scales fall from our eyes...*

1 Corinthians 2:12-14

12 Now we have received, not the spirit of the world, but the spirit which is of God; that we might know the things that are freely given to us of God. 

13 Which things also we speak, not in the words which man's wisdom teacheth, but which the Holy Ghost teacheth; comparing spiritual things with spiritual. 

14 But the natural man receiveth not the things of the Spirit of God: for they are foolishness unto him: neither can he know them, because they are spiritually discerned.

Teach us O' Lord!


----------



## Double Barrel BB

*Spurgeon's Daily 02/03/2006*

"Therefore, brethren, we are debtors."
— Romans 8:12

As God's creatures, we are all debtors to Him: to obey Him with all our body, and soul, and strength. Having broken His commandments, as we all have, we are debtors to His justice, and we owe to Him a vast amount which we are not able to pay. But of the Christian it can be said that he does not owe God's justice anything, for Christ has paid the debt His people owed; for this reason the believer owes the more to love. I am a debtor to God's grace and forgiving mercy; but I am no debtor to His justice, for He will never accuse me of a debt already paid. Christ said, "It is finished!" and by that He meant, that whatever His people owed was wiped away for ever from the book of remembrance. Christ, to the uttermost, has satisfied divine justice; the account is settled; the handwriting is nailed to the cross; the receipt is given, and we are debtors to God's justice no longer. But then, because we are not debtors to our Lord in that sense, we become ten times more debtors to God than we should have been otherwise. Christian, pause and ponder for a moment. What a debtor thou art to divine sovereignty! How much thou owest to His disinterested love, for He gave His own Son that He might die for thee. Consider how much you owe to His forgiving grace, that after ten thousand affronts He loves you as infinitely as ever. Consider what you owe to His power; how He has raised you from your death in sin; how He has preserved your spiritual life; how He has kept you from falling; and how, though a thousand enemies have beset your path, you have been able to hold on your way. Consider what you owe to His immutability. Though you have changed a thousand times, He has not changed once. Thou art as deep in debt as thou canst be to every attribute of God. To God thou owest thyself, and all thou hast--yield thyself as a living sacrifice, it is but thy reasonable service.

------------------
Charles Haddon Spurgeon (1834-92) was England's best-known preacher for most of the second half of the nineteenth century. Spurgeon frequently preached to audiences numbering more than 10,000—all in the days before electronic amplification.


----------



## SBG

*Super Sunday...*

It is Super Bowl Sunday, and I was thinking on a sports theme. This next bit of scripture is probably more in line with Sunday a couple of weeks from now...But it is all good, Amen?

Hebrews 12:1-3
1 Wherefore seeing we also are compassed about with so great a cloud of witnesses, let us lay aside every weight, and the sin which doth so easily beset us, and let us run with patience the race that is set before us, 

I can't find any reference to football in the Bible. 

Have a blessed Lord's day.


----------



## DDD

Luke 12: 15-21

15.  Then He (JESUS) said to them, "Watch out! Be on your guard against all kinds of greed; a man's life does not consist in the abundance of his possessions."

16. And he told them this parable: "the ground of a certain rich man produced a good crop.

17. He thought to himself, What shall I do?  I have no place to store my crops.

18. The he said, "This is what I will do.  I will tear down my barns and build bigger ones, and there I will store all my grain and my goods.

19. And I'll say to myself, "You have plenty of good things laid up for many years.  Take life easy; eat, drink and be merry."

20."But God said to him, "YOU FOOL!" This very night your life will be demanded from you.  Then who will get what you have prepared for yourself?"

21. "This is how it will be with anyone who stores up things for himself but is not rich toward God."


I like using this verse everytime I go to shorten up my tithe money each Sunday.  Don't short God of what is already his.


----------



## DDD

Following the stories about people's children, I thought this was appropriate.

Ephesians 6: 1-4

1. Children, obey your parents in the Lord, for this is right. 

2. Honor your father and mother - which is the first commandment with  promise- 

3. That it may go well with you and that you may enjoy long life on the earth.

4. Fathers, do not exasperate your children; instead, bring them up in the training and instruction of the Lord.


----------



## DDD

This is probably my most favorite verse in the whole Bible!

Good stuff right here:

Phillipians 2: 1-11

 1. If you have any encouragement from being united with Christ, if any comfort from his love, if any fellowship with the Spirit, if any tenderness and compassion, 

2.then make my joy complete by being like-minded, having the same love, being one in spirit and purpose. 

3. Do nothing out of selfish ambition or vain conceit, but in humility consider others better than yourselves. 4Each of you should look not only to your own interests, but also to the interests of others. 

    5Your attitude should be the same as that of Christ Jesus: 
    6Who, being in very nature[a] God, 
      did not consider equality with God something to be grasped, 
    7but made himself nothing, 
      taking the very nature* of a servant, 
      being made in human likeness. 
    8And being found in appearance as a man, 
      he humbled himself 
      and became obedient to death— 
         even death on a cross! 
    9Therefore God exalted him to the highest place 
      and gave him the name that is above every name, 
    10that at the name of Jesus every knee should bow, 
      in heaven and on earth and under the earth, 
    11and every tongue confess that Jesus Christ is Lord, 
      to the glory of God the Father.

That right there will do your soul good.   

WOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! *


----------



## SuperSport64

our children are the message we send out to a time that we will never see


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Joh:14:21: He that hath my commandments, and keepeth them, he it is that loveth me: and he that loveth me shall be loved of my Father, and I will love him, and will manifest myself to him.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

M't:7:15: Beware of false prophets, which come to you in sheep's clothing, but inwardly they are ravening wolves.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Great invitiation
M't:11:28: Come unto me, all ye that labour and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest.
M't:11:29: Take my yoke upon you, and learn of me; for I am meek and lowly in heart: and ye shall find rest unto your souls.
M't:11:30: For my yoke is easy, and my burden is light.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

M't:18:11: For the Son of man is come to save that which was lost.
M't:18:12: How think ye? if a man have an hundred sheep, and one of them be gone astray, doth he not leave the ninety and nine, and goeth into the mountains, and seeketh that which is gone astray?
M't:18:13: And if so be that he find it, verily I say unto you, he rejoiceth more of that sheep, than of the ninety and nine which went not astray.
M't:18:14: Even so it is not the will of your Father which is in heaven, that one of these little ones should perish.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Ro:8:32: He that spared not his own Son, but delivered him up for us all, how shall he not with him also freely give us all things?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Joh:3:3: Jesus answered and said unto him, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Lu:22:32: But I have prayed for thee, that thy faith fail not: and when thou art converted, strengthen thy brethren.


----------



## ilikembig

*Happy Monday to you all...*

2Timothy - I thank God, whom I serve, as my forefathers did, with a clear conscience, as night and day I constantly remember you in my prayers. 4Recalling your tears, I long to see you, so that I may be filled with joy. 5I have been reminded of your sincere faith, which first lived in your grandmother Lois and in your mother Eunice and, I am persuaded, now lives in you also. 6For this reason I remind you to fan into flame the gift of God, which is in you through the laying on of my hands. 7For God did not give us a spirit of timidity, but a spirit of power, of love and of self-discipline.


----------



## ilikembig

*Today will be a good day!*

Galatians 2 -  
20 I have been crucified with Christ and I no longer live, but Christ lives in me. The life I live in the body, I live by faith in the Son of God, who loved me and gave himself for me. 21 I do not set aside the grace of God, for if righteousness could be gained through the law, Christ died for nothing!


----------



## ilikembig

*Jude 1*

To him who is able to keep you from falling and to present you before his glorious presence without fault and with great joy— 25to the only God our Savior be glory, majesty, power and authority, through Jesus Christ our Lord, before all ages, now and forevermore! Amen


----------



## ilikembig

*Ecclesiastes 3*

15: Whatever is has already been, 
       and what will be has been before; 
       and God will call the past to account


----------



## ilikembig

*Happy Friday!*

Isaiah 53:5.
But he was wounded for our transgressions, he was bruised for our iniquities: the chastisement of our peace was upon him; and with his stripes we are healed"


----------



## ilikembig

*Psalm 34:18*

"The LORD is nigh unto them that are of a broken heart; and saveth such as be of a contrite spirit."


----------



## ilikembig

*I hope everyone had an AWESOME service*

Ephesians 1:18, NIV. 
"I pray also that the eyes of your heart may be enlightened in order that you may know the hope to which He has called you, the riches of his glorious inheritance in the saints."


----------



## Jody Hawk

Psalms 119 verse 105

Thy word is a lamp unto my feet, and a light unto my path.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Luke 6:27&28
But I say unto you which hear, Love your enemies,do good to them which hate you,

Bless them that curse you, and pray for them which despitefully use you.


----------



## Jody Hawk

John 15:7
If ye abide in me, and my words abide in you, ye shall ask what ye will, and it shall be done unto you.


----------



## Jody Hawk

John 3:3
Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God


----------



## Jody Hawk

John 14:6
Jesus saith unto him," I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.


----------



## Jody Hawk

1 John 2:15&16

Love not the world,neither the things that are in the world. If any man love the world, the love of the Father is not in him.

For all that is in the world, the lust of the flesh, and the lust of the eyes, and the pride of life, is not of the Father, but is of the world.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Exodus 20:8

Remember the sabbath day, to keep it holy.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

1Co 6:18  Flee fornication. Every sin which a man may do is outside the body, but he doing fornication sins against his own body. 
1Co 6:19  Or do you not know that your body is a sanctuary of the Holy Spirit in you, which you have from God, and you are not of yourselves? 
1Co 6:20  You were bought with a price; then glorify God in your body, and in your spirit, which are of God.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

1Co 13:4  Love has patience, is kind; love is not envious; love is not vain, is not puffed up; 
1Co 13:5  does not behave indecently, does not pursue its own things, is not easily provoked, thinks no evil; 
1Co 13:6  does not rejoice in unrighteousness, but rejoices in the truth. 
1Co 13:7  Love quietly covers all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things. 
1Co 13:8  Love never fails. But if there are prophecies, they will be caused to cease; if tongues, they shall cease; if knowledge, it will be caused to cease.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

2Co 9:6  And this: the one sowing sparingly will also reap sparingly, and the one sowing on hope of blessings will also reap on blessings. 
2Co 9:7  Each one as he purposes in his heart, not out of grief or out of necessity, for God loves a cheerful giver. Prov. 22:8 
2Co 9:8  And God is able to make all grace to abound toward you, that in everything, always having all self sufficiency, you may abound to every good work;


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Gal 2:20  I have been crucified with Christ, and I live; yet no longer I, but Christ lives in me. And the life I now live in the flesh, I live by faith toward the Son of God, the One loving me and giving Himself over on my behalf. 
Gal 2:21  I do not set aside the grace of God; for if righteousness is through Law, then Christ died without cause.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Eph 2:8  For by grace you are saved, through faith, and this not of yourselves; it is the gift of God; 
Eph 2:9  not of works, that not anyone should boast; 
Eph 2:10  for we are His workmanship, created in Christ Jesus unto good works, which God before prepared that we should walk in them.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Phi 3:7  But what things were gain to me, these I have counted loss because of Christ. 
Phi 3:8  But, no, rather I also count all things to be loss because of the excellency of the knowledge of Christ Jesus my Lord, for whose sake I have suffered the loss of all things and count them to be trash, that I might gain Christ 
Phi 3:9  and be found in Him; not having my own righteousness of Law, but through the faith of Christ, having the righteousness of God on faith,


----------



## Woody's Janitor

1Th 5:14  And we exhort you, brothers, to warn the disobedient ones, comfort those that are fainthearted, cleave to the ones being weak, be long-suffering towards all. 
1Th 5:15  See that not any one returns evil for evil to anyone, but always pursue the good, both towards one another and towards all. 
1Th 5:16  Rejoice always. 
1Th 5:17  Pray without ceasing. 
1Th 5:18  In everything give thanks, for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus toward you.


----------



## StriperAddict

*For Monday*

Zech 4:6
"Not by might, nor by power, but by my Spirit, saith the Lord."


----------



## StriperAddict

Rom 8:1,2
There is therefore now no condemnation to those which are in Christ Jesus, who walk not after the flesh, but after the spirit.
For the law of the Spirit of life in Christ Jesus has made me free from the law of sin and death.


----------



## StriperAddict

*IICor 1:3,4*

3: Blessed beGod, even the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies, and the God of all comfort;

4: Who comforts us in all our troubles, that we may be able to comfort them which are in any trouble, by the comfort wherewith we ourselves are comforted of God.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Psalm 75:1*

1: "Unto thee O God, do we give thanks,
_unto_ thee do we give thanks;
_for that_ thy name is near thy wondrous works declare.


----------



## StriperAddict

*For Friday 3/17*

Rev 21:2-4
2 And I saw the holy city, new Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God, made ready as a bride adorned for her husband. 
3 And I heard a loud voice from the throne, saying, "Behold, the tabernacle of God is among men, and He will dwell among them, and they shall be His people, and God Himself will be among them, 
4 and He will wipe away every tear from their eyes; and there will no longer be any death; there will no longer be any mourning, or crying, or pain; the first things have passed away."


----------



## StriperAddict

*1 John 3:1-2*

1 John 3:
1 Behold, what manner of love the Father hath bestowed upon us, that we should be called the sons of God: therefore the world knoweth us not, because it knew him not.
2 Beloved, now are we the sons of God, and it doth not yet appear what we shall be: but we know that, when he shall appear, we shall be like him; for we shall see him as he is.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Isaiah 41:10*

Isaiah 41:10
Fear not, for I am with you; Be not dismayed, for I am Your God. I will strengthen you, Yes, I will help you, I will uphold you with My righteous right hand.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, th eevidence of things not seen.

Hebrews  11:1  KJV


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

Through faith we understand that the worlds were framed by the word of God, so that things which are seen were not made of things which do appear


Hebrews 11:3  KJV


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

2Pe:1:20: Knowing this first, that no prophecy of the scripture is of any private interpretation.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Joh:10:27: My sheep hear my voice, and I know them, and they follow me:
Joh:10:28: And I give unto them eternal life; and they shall never perish, neither shall any man pluck them out of my hand.
Joh:10:29: My Father, which gave them me, is greater than all; and no man is able to pluck them out of my Father's hand.
Joh:10:30: I and my Father are one.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Almost forgot sorry.
Joh:6:35: And Jesus said unto them, I am the bread of life: he that cometh to me shall never hunger; and he that believeth on me shall never thirst.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Re:22:17: And the Spirit and the bride say, Come. And let him that heareth say, Come. And let him that is athirst come. And whosoever will, let him take the water of life freely.


----------



## Handgunner

Psalm 25:2

 O my God, I trust in thee: let me not be ashamed, let not mine enemies triumph over me.


----------



## Handgunner

Genesis 1:26

And God said, Let us make man in our image, after our likeness: and let them have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over the cattle, and over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that creepeth upon the earth.


----------



## Handgunner

James 3:16

For where envying and strife is, there is confusion and every evil work.


----------



## Handgunner

Romans 8:19

For all creation is waiting eagerly for that future day when God will reveal who his children really are.


----------



## Handgunner

Ecclesiastes 7:8

The end of a matter is better than its beginning, and patience is better than pride.


----------



## Handgunner

Accidently missed last nights.  My apologies.  So here it is...

 Mark 3:29

But he that shall blaspheme against the Holy Ghost hath never forgiveness, but is in danger of eternal ****ation.


----------



## pendy

Psalm 104: 1,2


Bless the Lord, O my soul.
      O Lord my God, you are very
                great.
You are clothed with honor and
              majesty,
     wrapped in light as with a
                garment.
You stretch out the heavens like
                a tent


----------



## pendy

*Psalm 105*

1- O give thanks to the Lord, call on his name, make known his deeds among the peoples.
2- Sing to him,sing praises to him; tell of all his wonderful 
     works.
3- Glory in his holy name; let the hearts of those who seek 
     the Lord rejoice.


----------



## pendy

*Psalm 106*

1- Praise the Lord!
O give thanks to the Lord, for he is good;
for his steadfast love endures forever!


----------



## pendy

*Psalm 33:20-21*

We wait in hope for the Lord; he is our help and our shield. In him our hearts rejoice, for we trust in his holy name.


----------



## pendy

*Proverbs 2: 6-8*

For the Lord gives wisdom; From His mouth come knowledge and understanding. He stores up sound wisdom for the upright; He is a shield to those who walk in integrity, Guarding the paths of justice, And He preserves the way of His godly ones.


----------



## pendy

*Joel 2:13*

Return to the Lord your God, for he is gracious and compassionate, slow to anger and abounding in love.


----------



## pendy

*Matthew 10:32-33*

" Every one therefore who shall confess Me before men, I will also confess him before My Father who is in heaven. But whoever shall deny Me before men, I will also deny him before My Father who is in heaven."


----------



## pendy

*Philippians 2:5-11*

Let the same mind be in you that was in Christ Jesus, who, though he was in the form of God, did not regard equality with God as something to be exploited, but emptied himself, taking the form of a slave, being born in human likeness. And being found in human form, he humbled himself and became obedient to the point of death-even death on a cross.Therefore God also highly exalted him and gave him the name that is above every name, so that the name of Jesus every knee should bend, in heaven and on earth and under the earth, and every tongue should confess that Jesus Christ is Lord, to the glory of God the Father.


----------



## Georgiaastro

Since it's coming up on Easter. I would like to post some from the last 2 chapters of Matthews this week.

Matthew 27

11.And Jesus stood before the governor: and the governor asked him, saying, Art thou the King of the Jews? And Jesus said unto him, Thou sayest. 

 12.And when he was accused of the chief priests and elders, he answered nothing. 

 13.Then said Pilate unto him, Hearest thou not how many things they witness against thee? 

 14.And he answered him to never a word; insomuch that the governor marvelled greatly. 

 15.Now at that feast the governor was wont to release unto the people a prisoner, whom they would. 

 16.And they had then a notable prisoner, called Barabbas.


----------



## Georgiaastro

20But the chief priests and elders persuaded the multitude that they should ask Barabbas, and destroy Jesus. 

 21The governor answered and said unto them, Whether of the twain will ye that I release unto you? They said, Barabbas. 

 22Pilate saith unto them, What shall I do then with Jesus which is called Christ? They all say unto him, Let him be crucified. 

 23And the governor said, Why, what evil hath he done? But they cried out the more, saying, Let him be crucified.


----------



## Georgiaastro

28And they stripped him, and put on him a scarlet robe. 

 29And when they had platted a crown of thorns, they put it upon his head, and a reed in his right hand: and they bowed the knee before him, and mocked him, saying, Hail, King of the Jews! 

 30And they spit upon him, and took the reed, and smote him on the head. 

 31And after that they had mocked him, they took the robe off from him, and put his own raiment on him, and led him away to crucify him.


----------



## Georgiaastro

I want to apologize for not posting for a couple of days. I had been ask to handle the bible verses this week and I just forgot a couple of days. It has been a tough week but that is no excuse for forgetting to post the bible verses, so please forgive me for my inadequacy this week.

Matthew 28:

7And when they saw him, they worshipped him: but some doubted. 

 18And Jesus came and spake unto them, saying, All power is given unto me in heaven and in earth. 

 19Go ye therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost: 

 20Teaching them to observe all things whatsoever I have commanded you: and, lo, I am with you always, even unto the end of the world. Amen.


----------



## CAL

ISAIAH 41:28-31

Hast thou not known?hast thou not heard,that the everlasting God,the Lord.the Creator of the ends of the earth fainth not,neither is weary?there is no searching of his understanding.

He giveth power to the faint;and to them that have no might he increaseth strength.

Even the youths shall faint and be weary,and the young men shall utterly fall:

But they that wait upon the Lord shall renew their strength;they shall mount up with wings as eagles;they shall run,and not be weary;and they shall walk,and not faint.


----------



## CAL

Sorry for being so late today.My puter has been on the blink!

Luke 11:9-10

9 And I say unto you,Ask,and it shall be given you;seek,and ye shall find;knock,and it shall be opened unto you.

10 For everyone that asketh receiveth;and he that seeketh findeth;and to him that knocketh it shall be opened.


----------



## CAL

John 15: 7

If ye abide in me,and my words abide in you,ye shall ask what ye will,and it shall be done unto you.


----------



## CAL

Matthew 6: 1-4

Take heed that ye do not your alms before men,to be seen of them: otherwise ye have no reward of your father which is in heaven.

Therefore when thou doest thine alms,do not sound a trumpet before thee,as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and in the streets,that they may have glory of men.Verily i say unto you,They have their reward.

But when thou doest alms,let not thy left hand know what thy right hand doeth;

That thine alms may be in secret;and thy father which seeth in secret himself shall reward thee openly.


----------



## CAL

Proverbs 22: 1

A good name is rather to be chosen than great riches,and loving favor rather than silver and gold.

Proverbs 22: 6

Train up a child in the way he should go;and when he is old,he will not depart from it.


----------



## CAL

John 8:12

Then spake Jesus again unto them,saying,I am the light of the world:he that followeth me shall not walk in darkness,but shall have the light of life.


----------



## ilikembig

*Happy Monday!!!!*

2 Peter 1
So make every effort to apply the benefits of these promises to your life. Then your faith will produce a life of moral excellence. A life of moral excellence leads to knowing God better. 6Knowing God leads to self-control. Self-control leads to patient endurance, and patient endurance leads to godliness. 7Godliness leads to love for other Christians,[c] and finally you will grow to have genuine love for everyone.


----------



## ilikembig

*Hope the week has started off right...*

Proverbs 10
The Proverbs of Solomon

2Ill-gotten gain has no lasting value, but right living can save your life.

    3The LORD will not let the godly starve to death, but he refuses to satisfy the craving of the wicked.


----------



## ilikembig

*<smile>*

Proverbs 16:6:

     Through love and faithfulness sin is atoned for; 
       through the fear of the LORD a man avoids evil.


----------



## ilikembig

*Deuteronomy 7*

9Know, recognize, and understand therefore that the Lord your God, He is God, the faithful God, Who keeps covenant and steadfast love and mercy with those who love Him and keep His commandments, to a thousand generations,


----------



## dwain

i can do all things through christ that strengthens me.


----------



## ilikembig

*Deuteronomy - Chapter 4 29&30*

But if from thence thou shalt seek the LORD thy God, thou shalt find [him], if thou seek him with all thy heart and with all thy soul.  


 When thou art in tribulation, and all these things are come upon thee, [even] in the latter days, if thou turn to the LORD thy God, and shalt be obedient unto his voice;


----------



## ilikembig

*Luke 17:6*

He replied, "If you have faith as small as a mustard seed, you can say to this mulberry tree, 'Be uprooted and planted in the sea,' and it will obey you.


----------



## ilikembig

*AHH SUNDAY!!!! Enjoy Service*

1 Peter 5:8-9  
"Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour: Whom resist stedfast in the faith, knowing that the same afflictions are accomplished in your brethren that are in the world."


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

M't:7:3: And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye?
M't:7:4: Or how wilt thou say to thy brother, Let me pull out the mote out of thine eye; and, behold, a beam is in thine own eye?
M't:7:5: Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

M't:5:16: Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father which is in heaven.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Joh:3:1: There was a man of the Pharisees, named Nicodemus, a ruler of the Jews:
Joh:3:2: The same came to Jesus by night, and said unto him, Rabbi, we know that thou art a teacher come from God: for no man can do these miracles that thou doest, except God be with him.
Joh:3:3: Jesus answered and said unto him, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Joh:3:4: Nicodemus saith unto him, How can a man be born when he is old? can he enter the second time into his mother's womb, and be born?
Joh:3:5: Jesus answered, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born of water and of the Spirit, he cannot enter into the kingdom of God.
Joh:3:6: That which is born of the flesh is flesh; and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.
Joh:3:7: Marvel not that I said unto thee, Ye must be born again.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

M't:7:6: Give not that which is holy unto the dogs, neither cast ye your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn again and rend you.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Joh:8:56: Your father Abraham rejoiced to see my day: and he saw it, and was glad.
Joh:8:57: Then said the Jews unto him, Thou art not yet fifty years old, and hast thou seen Abraham?
Joh:8:58: Jesus said unto them, Verily, verily, I say unto you, Before Abraham was, I am.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Joh:1:10: He was in the world, and the world was made by him, and the world knew him not.
Joh:1:11: He came unto his own, and his own received him not.
Joh:1:12: But as many as received him, to them gave he power to become the sons of God, even to them that believe on his name:
Joh:1:13: Which were born, not of blood, nor of the will of the flesh, nor of the will of man, but of God.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Romans 14:10,11,12

But why dost thy judge thy brother? or why dost thou set at nought thy brother? for we shall all stand before the judgment seat of Christ.

For it is written, As I live, saith the Lord, every knee shall bow to me, and every tongue shall confess to God.

So then every one of us shall give account of himself to God.


----------



## ilikembig

*Deu 30:20*

That thou mayest love the LORD thy God, [and] that thou mayest obey his voice, and that thou mayest cleave unto him: for he [is] thy life, and the length of thy days: that thou mayest dwell in the land which the LORD sware unto thy fathers, to Abraham, to Isaac, and to Jacob, to give them.


----------



## ilikembig

*Lam 3:39 -41*

Wherefore doth a living man complain, a man for the punishment of his sins?  


  Let us search and try our ways, and turn again to the LORD.  


 Let us lift up our heart with [our] hands unto God in the heavens.


----------



## ilikembig

*Psa 1:4*

 

The ungodly [are] not so: but [are] like the chaff which the wind driveth away.


----------



## ilikembig

*I came across this...It says alot*

GOD LOVES YOU.  JESUS STANDS AT THE DOOR OF YOUR HEART, KNOCKING. IF YOU WILL OPEN THE DOOR, HE WILL COME IN. THOSE THAT BELIEVE THEY ARE SAVED—BUT LIVE IN DISOBEDIENCE AND REBELLION TO THE BIBLE, REFUSING TO DO THE WILL OF GOD—DECEIVE THEMSELVES. God tells us, FEAR THE LORD, AND DEPART FROM EVIL-Pv 3:7. HE THAT IS NOT WITH ME IS AGAINST ME-Mt 12:30. FOR THE TIME WILL COME (which is now) WHEN THEY (the people of the world) WILL NOT ENDURE SOUND DOCTRINE,…THEY WILL TURN THEIR EARS AWAY FROM THE TRUTH-2 Tim 4:3,4 NKJV.   (Does this include you?)  I HAVE SET BEFORE YOU LIFE AND DEATH, BLESSING AND CURSING: THEREFORE CHOOSE LIFE, THAT… THOU… MAY LIVE-Deut 30:19.


----------



## ilikembig

*Job 36:11*

If they obey and serve [him], they shall spend their days in prosperity, and their years in pleasures


----------



## ilikembig

*Happy Mothers Day!!!*

Ecclesiastes 11:5 
As you do not know the path of the wind, or how the body is formed [ Or know how life (or the spirit ) / enters the body being formed ] in a mother's womb, so you cannot understand the work of God, the Maker of all things.


----------



## brofoster

Pro 4:7 

Wisdom [is] the principal thing; [therefore] get wisdom: and with all thy getting get understanding. 

May the Lord add a blessing to the hearers, readers, and doers of his word.

Brofoster


----------



## brofoster

Isa 40:31

 But they that wait upon the LORD shall renew [their] strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; [and] they shall walk, and not faint.

My prayer for you today is that you keep the faith.  That you look to the hills from which cometh your help.  All of our help cometh from the Lord.  May he genlty  rest upon your heart.

Brofoster


----------



## brofoster

1Cr 8:1 Now as touching things offered unto idols, we know that we all have knowledge. Knowledge puffeth up, but charity edifieth. 

1Cr 13:1 Though I speak with the tongues of men and of angels, and have not charity, I am become [as] sounding brass, or a tinkling cymbal. 

1Cr 13:2 And though I have [the gift of] prophecy, and understand all mysteries, and all knowledge; and though I have all faith, so that I could remove mountains, and have not charity, I am nothing. 

1 Cr 13:3 And though I bestow all my goods to feed [the poor], and though I give my body to be burned, and have not charity, it profiteth me nothing. 

1Cr 13:4 Charity suffereth long, [and] is kind; charity envieth not; charity vaunteth not itself, is not puffed up, 

1Cr 13:8 Charity never faileth: but whether [there be] prophecies, they shall fail; whether [there be] tongues, they shall cease; whether [there be] knowledge, it shall vanish away. 

1Cr 13:13 And now abideth faith, hope, charity, these three; but the greatest of these [is] charity.

Charity: Translated in many versions as love.


----------



## brofoster

Jos 24:14 Now therefore fear the LORD, and serve him in sincerity and in truth: and put away the gods which your fathers served on the other side of the flood, and in Egypt; and serve ye the LORD.  

 Jos 24:15 And if it seem evil unto you to serve the LORD, choose you this day whom ye will serve; whether the gods which your fathers served that [were] on the other side of the flood, or the gods of the Amorites, in whose land ye dwell: but as for me and my house, we will serve the LORD.  

Pray that God blesses you richly in Christ Jesus


----------



## brofoster

Let not your heart be troubled: ye believe in God, believe also in me.  


 Jhn 14:2 In my Father's house are many mansions: if [it were] not [so], I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you.  


 Jhn 14:3 And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come again, and receive you unto myself; that where I am, [there] ye may be also.  


 Jhn 14:4 And whither I go ye know, and the way ye know.  


 Jhn 14:5 Thomas saith unto him, Lord, we know not whither thou goest; and how can we know the way?  


 Jhn 14:6 Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.


----------



## brofoster

Wherefore let him that thinketh he standeth take heed lest he fall.  


 1Cr 10:13 There hath no temptation taken you but such as is common to man: but God [is] faithful, who will not suffer you to be tempted above that ye are able; but will with the temptation also make a way to escape, that ye may be able to bear [it].


----------



## brofoster

TODAY IS THE DAY THAT THE LORD HAS MADE. LET US REJOICE AND BE GLAD IN IT!!!!!!!!!!

2Ti 4:7 I have fought a good fight, I have finished [my] course, I have kept the faith:  


 2Ti 4:8 Henceforth there is laid up for me a crown of righteousness, which the Lord, the righteous judge, shall give me at that day: and not to me only, but unto all them also that love his appearing.


----------



## Jody Hawk

*Verse for Monday 5/22*

1 Peter 5:8
Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour.


----------



## Jody Hawk

*Verse for Tuesday 5/23*

John 3:36
He that believeth on the Son hath everlasting life: and he that believeth not on the Son shall not see life; but the wrath of God abideth on him.


----------



## Jody Hawk

1 Timothy 2:5
For there is one God, and one mediator between God and men, the man Christ Jesus.


----------



## Jody Hawk

*Verse for Thursday*

Leviticus 19:18
Thou shalt not avenge, nor bear a grudge against the children of thy people, but thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself: I am the Lord.


----------



## Jody Hawk

*Verse for Friday*

Colossians 3: 1,2

1-If ye be risen with Christ, seek those things which are above, where Christ sitteth on the right hand of God.

2- Set your affection on things above, not on things on the earth.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Verse for Saturday

1 John 2:28
And now little children, abide in him, that, when he shall appear. we may have confidence, and not be ashamed before him at his coming.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Luke 19:10
For the Son of man is come to seek and to save that which was lost.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Deu 6:4  Hear, O Israel: The LORD our God is one LORD: 
Deu 6:5  And thou shalt love the LORD thy God with all thine heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy might. 
Deu 6:6  And these words, which I command thee this day, shall be in thine heart: 
Deu 6:7  And thou shalt teach them diligently unto thy children, and shalt talk of them when thou sittest in thine house, and when thou walkest by the way, and when thou liest down, and when thou risest up.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Isa 40:28  Hast thou not known? hast thou not heard, that the everlasting God, the LORD, the Creator of the ends of the earth, fainteth not, neither is weary? there is no searching of his understanding. 
Isa 40:29  He giveth power to the faint; and to them that have no might he increaseth strength. 
Isa 40:30  Even the youths shall faint and be weary, and the young men shall utterly fall: 
Isa 40:31  But they that wait upon the LORD shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; and they shall walk, and not faint.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Mar 10:42  But Jesus called them to him, and saith unto them, Ye know that they which are accounted to rule over the Gentiles exercise lordship over them; and their great ones exercise authority upon them. 
Mar 10:43  But so shall it not be among you: but whosoever will be great among you, shall be your minister: 
Mar 10:44  And whosoever of you will be the chiefest shall be servant of all. 
Mar 10:45  For even the Son of man came not to be ministered unto, but to minister, and to give his life a ransom for many.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Luk 16:13  No servant can serve two masters: for either he will hate the one, and love the other; or else he will hold to the one, and despise the other. Ye cannot serve God and mammon. 
Luk 16:14  And the Pharisees also, who were covetous, heard all these things: and they derided him. 
Luk 16:15  And he said unto them, Ye are they which justify yourselves before men; but God knoweth your hearts: for that which is highly esteemed among men is abomination in the sight of God.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Joh 10:27  My sheep hear my voice, and I know them, and they follow me: 
Joh 10:28  And I give unto them eternal life; and they shall never perish, neither shall any man pluck them out of my hand. 
Joh 10:29  My Father, which gave them me, is greater than all; and no man is able to pluck them out of my Father's hand. 
Joh 10:30  I and my Father are one.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Joh 15:4  Abide in me, and I in you. As the branch cannot bear fruit of itself, except it abide in the vine; no more can ye, except ye abide in me. 
Joh 15:5  I am the vine, ye are the branches: He that abideth in me, and I in him, the same bringeth forth much fruit: for without me ye can do nothing. 
Joh 15:6  If a man abide not in me, he is cast forth as a branch, and is withered; and men gather them, and cast them into the fire, and they are burned. 
Joh 15:7  If ye abide in me, and my words abide in you, ye shall ask what ye will, and it shall be done unto you. 
Joh 15:8  Herein is my Father glorified, that ye bear much fruit; so shall ye be my disciples. 
Joh 15:9  As the Father hath loved me, so have I loved you: continue ye in my love.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

1Jo 2:3  And hereby we do know that we know him, if we keep his commandments. 
1Jo 2:4  He that saith, I know him, and keepeth not his commandments, is a liar, and the truth is not in him. 
1Jo 2:5  But whoso keepeth his word, in him verily is the love of God perfected: hereby know we that we are in him. 
1Jo 2:6  He that saith he abideth in him ought himself also so to walk, even as he walked.


----------



## Double Barrel BB

Romans 9
1 I say the truth in Christ, I lie not, my conscience also bearing me witness in the Holy Ghost,
2 That I have great heaviness and continual sorrow in my heart.
3 For I could wish that myself were accursed from Christ for my brethren, my kinsmen according to the flesh:
4 Who are Israelites; to whom pertaineth the adoption, and the glory, and the covenants, and the giving of the law, and the service of God, and the promises;
5 Whose are the fathers, and of whom as concerning the flesh Christ came, who is over all, God blessed for ever. Amen.


----------



## Double Barrel BB

*Romans 9*

Romans 9

6 Not as though the word of God hath taken none effect. For they are not all Israel, which are of Israel:
7 Neither, because they are the seed of Abraham, are they all children: but, In Isaac shall thy seed be called.
8 That is, They which are the children of the flesh, these are not the children of God: but the children of the promise are counted for the seed.
9 For this is the word of promise, At this time will I come, and Sara shall have a son.
10 And not only this; but when Rebecca also had conceived by one, even by our father Isaac;
11 (For the children being not yet born, neither having done any good or evil, that the purpose of God according to election might stand, not of works, but of him that calleth; )
12 It was said unto her, The elder shall serve the younger.
13 As it is written, Jacob have I loved, but Esau have I hated.


----------



## Double Barrel BB

*Romans 9*

*14* What shall we say then? Is there unrighteousness with God? God forbid.
*15* For he saith to Moses, I will have mercy on whom I will have mercy, and I will have compassion on whom I will have compassion.
*16* So then it is not of him that willeth, nor of him that runneth, but of God that sheweth mercy.
*17* For the scripture saith unto Pharaoh, Even for this same purpose have I raised thee up, that I might shew my power in thee, and that my name might be declared throughout all the earth.
*18* Therefore hath he mercy on whom he will have mercy, and whom he will he hardeneth.
*19* Thou wilt say then unto me, Why doth he yet find fault? For who hath resisted his will?
*20* Nay but, O man, who art thou that repliest against God? Shall the thing formed say to him that formed it, Why hast thou made me thus?
*21* Hath not the potter power over the clay, of the same lump to make one vessel unto honour, and another unto dishonour?
*22* What if God, willing to shew his wrath, and to make his power known, endured with much longsuffering the vessels of wrath fitted to destruction:
*23* And that he might make known the riches of his glory on the vessels of mercy, which he had afore prepared unto glory,
*24* Even us, whom he hath called, not of the Jews only, but also of the Gentiles?


----------



## Double Barrel BB

Romans 9

25 As he saith also in Osee, I will call them my people, which were not my people; and her beloved, which was not beloved.
26 And it shall come to pass, that in the place where it was said unto them, Ye are not my people; there shall they be called the children of the living God.
27 Esaias also crieth concerning Israel, Though the number of the children of Israel be as the sand of the sea, a remnant shall be saved:
28 For he will finish the work,and cut it short in righteousness: because a short work will the Lord make upon the earth.
29 And as Esaias said before, Except the Lord of Sabaoth had left us a seed, we had been as Sodoma, and been made like unto Gomorrha.


----------



## Double Barrel BB

Romans 9

30 What shall we say then? That the Gentiles, which followed not after righteousness, have attained to righteousness, even the righteousness which is of faith.
31 But Israel, which followed after the law of righteousness, hath not attained to the law of righteousness.
32 Wherefore? Because they sought it not by faith, but as it were by the works of the law. For they stumbled at that stumblingstone;
33 As it is written, Behold, I lay in Sion a stumblingstone and rock of offence: and whosoever believeth on him shall not be ashamed.


----------



## Double Barrel BB

*Ecclesiastes 5*

*1* Keep thy foot when thou goest to the house of God, and be more ready to hear, than to give the sacrifice of fools: for they consider not that they do evil.
*2* Be not rash with thy mouth, and let not thine heart be hasty to utter any thing before God: for God is in heaven, and thou upon earth: therefore let thy words be few.
*3* For a dream cometh through the multitude of business; and a fool's voice is known by multitude of words.


----------



## Double Barrel BB

*Acts 3:12-26*

Sorry, alittle late with this today. Had alot going on at home with our foster child.

DB BB

Acts 3

*12* And when Peter saw it, he answered unto the people, Ye men of Israel, why marvel ye at this? or why look ye so earnestly on us, as though by our own power or holiness we had made this man to walk?
*13* The God of Abraham, and of Isaac, and of Jacob, the God of our fathers, hath glorified his Son Jesus; whom ye delivered up, and denied him in the presence of Pilate, when he was determined to let him go. 
*14* But ye denied the Holy One and the Just, and desired a murderer to be granted unto you;
*15* And killed the Prince of life, whom God hath raised from the dead; whereof we are witnesses.
*16* And his name through faith in his name hath made this man strong, whom ye see and know: yea, the faith which is by him hath given him this perfect soundness in the presence of you all.
*17* And now, brethren, I wot that through ignorance ye did it, as did also your rulers.
*18* But those things, which God before had shewed by the mouth of all his prophets, that Christ should suffer, he hath so fulfilled.
*19* Repent ye therefore, and be converted, that your sins may be blotted out, when the times of refreshing shall come from the presence of the Lord;
*20* And he shall send Jesus Christ, which before was preached unto you: 
*21* Whom the heaven must receive until the times of restitution of all things, which God hath spoken by the mouth of all his holy prophets since the world began.
*22* For Moses truly said unto the fathers, A prophet shall the Lord your God raise up unto you of your brethren, like unto me; him shall ye hear in all things whatsoever he shall say unto you.
*23* And it shall come to pass, that every soul, which will not hear that prophet, shall be destroyed from among the people.
*24* Yea, and all the prophets from Samuel and those that follow after, as many as have spoken, have likewise foretold of these days.
*25* Ye are the children of the prophets, and of the covenant which God made with our fathers, saying unto Abraham, And in thy seed shall all the kindreds of the earth be blessed.
*26* Unto you first God, having raised up his Son Jesus, sent him to bless you, in turning away every one of you from his iniquities.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

1 Corinthians 9: 16-22 KJV 
16For though I preach the gospel, I have nothing to glory of: for necessity is laid upon me; yea, woe is unto me, if I preach not the gospel! 
   17For if I do this thing willingly, I have a reward: but if against my will, a dispensation of the gospel is committed unto me. 
   18What is my reward then? Verily that, when I preach the gospel, I may make the gospel of Christ without charge, that I abuse not my power in the gospel. 
   19For though I be free from all men, yet have I made myself servant unto all, that I might gain the more. 
   20And unto the Jews I became as a Jew, that I might gain the Jews; to them that are under the law, as under the law, that I might gain them that are under the law; 
   21To them that are without law, as without law, (being not without law to God, but under the law to Christ,) that I might gain them that are without law. 
   22To the weak became I as weak, that I might gain the weak: I am made all things to all men, that I might by all means save some. 
   23And this I do for the gospel's sake, that I might be partaker thereof with you. 


NIV
16Yet when I preach the gospel, I cannot boast, for I am compelled to preach. Woe to me if I do not preach the gospel! 17If I preach voluntarily, I have a reward; if not voluntarily, I am simply discharging the trust committed to me. 18What then is my reward? Just this: that in preaching the gospel I may offer it free of charge, and so not make use of my rights in preaching it. 
    19Though I am free and belong to no man, I make myself a slave to everyone, to win as many as possible. 20To the Jews I became like a Jew, to win the Jews. To those under the law I became like one under the law (though I myself am not under the law), so as to win those under the law. 21To those not having the law I became like one not having the law (though I am not free from God's law but am under Christ's law), so as to win those not having the law. 22To the weak I became weak, to win the weak. I have become all things to all men so that by all possible means I might save some. 23I do all this for the sake of the gospel, that I may share in its blessings.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Psalm 100
A psalm. For giving thanks. 
    1 Shout for joy to the LORD, all the earth. 

    2 Worship the LORD with gladness; 
       come before him with joyful songs. 

    3 Know that the LORD is God. 
       It is he who made us, and we are his [a] ; 
       we are his people, the sheep of his pasture. 

    4 Enter his gates with thanksgiving 
       and his courts with praise; 
       give thanks to him and praise his name. 

    5 For the LORD is good and his love endures forever; 
       his faithfulness continues through all generations.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

James 3
Taming the Tongue 

    3When we put bits into the mouths of horses to make them obey us, we can turn the whole animal. 4Or take ships as an example. Although they are so large and are driven by strong winds, they are steered by a very small rudder wherever the pilot wants to go. 5Likewise the tongue is a small part of the body, but it makes great boasts. Consider what a great forest is set on fire by a small spark. 6The tongue also is a fire, a world of evil among the parts of the body. It corrupts the whole person, sets the whole course of his life on fire, and is itself set on fire by pinkiepinkiepinkiepinkie. 

    7All kinds of animals, birds, reptiles and creatures of the sea are being tamed and have been tamed by man, 8but no man can tame the tongue. It is a restless evil, full of deadly poison. 

    9With the tongue we praise our Lord and Father, and with it we curse men, who have been made in God's likeness. 10Out of the same mouth come praise and cursing. My brothers, this should not be. 11Can both fresh water and salt[a] water flow from the same spring? 12My brothers, can a fig tree bear olives, or a grapevine bear figs? Neither can a salt spring produce fresh water.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

1 John 2

    3We know that we have come to know him if we obey his commands. 4The man who says, "I know him," but does not do what he commands is a liar, and the truth is not in him. 5But if anyone obeys his word, God's love* is truly made complete in him. This is how we know we are in him: 6Whoever claims to live in him must walk as Jesus did.*


----------



## StriperAddict

*1 John 3:1*

Missed yesterday's, will makeup later today.



1 See how great a love the Father has bestowed on us, that we would be called children of God; and such we are. For this reason the world does not know us, because it did not know Him.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Psalms 84:11*

For yesterday's missed verse...


Psalms 84:11
For the LORD God is a sun and shield: the LORD will give grace and glory: no good thing will he withhold from them that walk uprightly.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Psalm 2:7, 12*

7: I will declare the decree:
the Lord hath said unto me, Thou art my Son;
this day have I begotten thee.

12: Kiss the Son, lest he be angry, and ye perish from the way, when His wrath is kindled but a little.
Blessed are they that put thier trust in Him.
KJV


----------



## StriperAddict

*Ephesians 3:31-32*

Ephesians 3:31-32
Let all bitterness, wrath, anger, clamor, and evil speaking be put away from you, with all malice.
And be kind to one another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, just as God in Christ also forgave you.

NKJV


----------



## StriperAddict

*John10:11*

"I am the good shepherd. The good shepherd gives His life for the sheep." JOHN 10:11


----------



## StriperAddict

*Rev. 1:18*

Jesus words in Revelation...

I am He that liveth, and was dead; and, behold, I am alive for evermore, Amen; and have the keys of h'ell and of death.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Psalm 56:4*

In God, whose word I praise,
         In God I have put my trust;
         I shall not be afraid 
         What can mere man do to me?


----------



## StriperAddict

*Galatians 6:9*

Sorry! late today...



And let us not grow weary while doing good, for in due season we shall reap if we do not loose heart.


----------



## SBG

*Thanks Stripe for taking up my slack...*

Don't ever get so preoccupied with the daily ins and outs of your life that you fail to heed this wonderful advice.

Job 37:14
Hearken unto this, O Job: stand still, and consider the wondrous works of God.


----------



## SBG

*The food plot and garden planters prayer...*

Zechariah 10:1

Ask ye of the LORD rain in the time of the latter rain; so the LORD shall make bright clouds, and give them showers of rain, to every one grass in the field   

May you be blessed today with the abundance of God's grace.


----------



## SBG

Psalm 19:14

Let the words of my mouth, and the meditation of my heart, be acceptable in thy sight, O LORD, my strength, and my redeemer


----------



## SBG

*Are you an "old paths" Christian?*

Jeremiah 6:16

Thus saith the LORD, Stand ye in the ways, and see, and ask for the old paths, where is the good way, and walk therein, and ye shall find rest for your souls. But they said, We will not walk therein. 

I'd rather be an ol' time Christian, than anything I know...


----------



## SBG

Psalms 29:11

The LORD will give strength unto his people; the LORD will bless his people with peace.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Passing this along from SBG...*

Psalms 103:13-14

Like as a father pitieth his children, so the LORD pitieth them that fear him. 

For he knoweth our frame; he remembereth that we are dust.

KJV


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Daily Bible Reading*


*"He has showed you, O man, what is good. And what does the Lord require of you? To act justly, and to love mercy and to walk humbly with your God".   Micah 6:8*


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Daily Bible Reading*

*"And ye shall know the truth, and the truth shall make you free".  John 8:32*


*Isn’t it wonderful to be free and live in the land of the free!!  Have a great Independence Day all!!*


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Daily Bible Reading*

"*If ye be risen with Christ, seek those things which are above, where Christ sitteth on the right hand of God.  Set your affections on things above, not on things of the earth".* *Colossians 3:1-2*


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Bible Reading*

*Put on therefore, as the elect of God, holy and beloved, bowels of mercies, kindness, humbleness of mind, meekness, longsuffering: Forbearing one another, and forgiving one another, if any man have a quarrel against any; even as Christ forgave you, so also do ye.  And above all these things put on charity, which is the bond of perfectness*.  Colossians 3:12-14


----------



## StriperAddict

*Philippians 1:27-29*

 27 Only let your conversation be as it becometh the gospel of Christ: that whether I come and see you, or else be absent, I may hear of your affairs, that ye stand fast in one spirit, with one mind striving together for the faith of the gospel; 

 28 And in nothing terrified by your adversaries: which is to them an evident token of perdition, but to you of salvation, and that of God. 

 29 For unto you it is given in the behalf of Christ, not only to believe on him, but also to suffer for his sake.

KJV


----------



## StriperAddict

*1 Peter 2:4-5*


 4 And coming to Him as to a living stone which has been rejected by men, but is choice and precious in the sight of God, 

 5 You also, as living stones, are being built up as a spiritual house for a holy priesthood, to offer up spiritual sacrifices acceptable to God through Jesus Christ.


----------



## StriperAddict

*John 15:15-16*

John 15:15-16 

15 I do not call you slaves anymore, because a slave doesn't know what his master is doing. I have called you friends, because I have made known to you everything I have heard from My Father. 
16 You did not choose Me, but I chose you.  I appointed you that you should go out and produce fruit and that your fruit should remain, so that whatever you ask the Father in My name,  He will give you.


----------



## StriperAddict

*1 Thess. 4:14-18*

1 Thess. 4:14-18


14 For if we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so God will bring with Him those who have fallen asleep in Jesus. 

 15 For this we say to you by the word of the Lord, that we who are alive and remain until the coming of the Lord, will not precede those who have fallen asleep. 

 16 For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. 

 17 Then we who are alive and remain will be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air, and so we shall always be with the Lord. 

 18 Therefore comfort one another with these words.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Romans 12:14-16*

14 Bless those who persecute you; bless and do not curse. 
15 Rejoice with those who rejoice; weep with those who weep. 
16 Be in agreement with one another. Do not be proud; instead, associate with the humble. Do not be wise in your own estimation. 

(Holman Christian Standard Bible)


----------



## StriperAddict

*Rev 12:31*

Rev 12:31

"And they overcame him by the blood of the Lamb and by the word of thier testimony, and they did not love thier lives to the death"


So many times this verse is quoted _without _the final part...  think about it.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Isaiah 43:1-2*

43:1 But now thus saith the LORD that created thee, O Jacob, and he that formed thee, O Israel, Fear not: for I have redeemed thee, I have called [thee] by thy name; thou [art] mine. 

 43:2 When thou passest through the waters, I [will be] with thee; and through the rivers, they shall not overflow thee: when thou walkest through the fire, thou shalt not be burned; neither shall the flame kindle upon thee. 


Have a blessed Sunday !


----------



## bradpatt03

He who dwells in the shelter of the Most High will rest in the shadow of the Almighty. I will say of the LORD, "He is my refuge and my fortress, my God, in whom I trust."
Psalm 91:1-2


----------



## bradpatt03

i'm sorry guys i forgot to do this yesterday....

For it has been granted to you on behalf of Christ not only to believe on him, but also to suffer for him.
Philippians 1:29


----------



## bradpatt03

and here's todays....



But now a righteousness from God, apart from law, has been made known, to which the Law and the Prophets testify. This righteousness from God comes through faith in Jesus Christ to all who believe. There is no difference, for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, and are justified freely by his grace through the redemption that came by Christ Jesus.
Romans 3:21-24


----------



## bradpatt03

For we are God's workmanship, created in Christ Jesus to do good works, which God prepared in advance for us to do.
Ephesians 2:10


----------



## bradpatt03

Have nothing to do with the fruitless deeds of darkness, but rather expose them. For it is shameful even to mention what the disobedient do in secret. But everything exposed by the light becomes visible, for it is light that makes everything visible. This is why it is said: "Wake up, O sleeper, rise from the dead, and Christ will shine on you."
Ephesians 5:11-14


----------



## mlmathis123

Fathers, do not exasperate your children; instead, bring them up in the training and instruction of the Lord.


Ephesians 6:4 (Read all of Ephesians 6)


----------



## mlmathis123

"And if it seems evil to you to serve the Lord, choose for yourselves this day whom you will serve, whether the gods which your fathers served that were on the other side of the River, or the gods of the Amorites, in whose land you dwell. But as for me and my house, we will serve the Lord."


Joshua 24:15 (Read all of Joshua 24)
New King James Version


----------



## pendy

*Malachi 3:10*

" Bring the full tithe into the storehouse, So that there may be food in my house, And thus put me to the test, Says the Lord of hosts."


----------



## pendy

*1 Thessalonians 4:13-14*

13-But we do not want you to be uninformed, brothers and sisters, about those who have died, so  that you may not grieve as others do who have no hope.
14-For since we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so, through Jesus, God will bring with him those who have died.


----------



## pendy

*1 Corinthians 13:13*

"And now these three remain: faith, hope and love. But the greastest of these is love."


----------



## pendy

*Matthew 11:28*

Come to me, all who are weary and heavy-laden, and I will give you rest.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

M't:5:6: Blessed are they which do hunger and thirst after righteousness: for they shall be filled.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Joh:8:36: If the Son therefore shall make you free, ye shall be free indeed.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Joh:6:35: And Jesus said unto them, I am the bread of life: he that cometh to me shall never hunger; and he that believeth on me shall never thirst.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Joh:3:3: Jesus answered and said unto him, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

1Pe:1:9: Receiving the end of your faith, even the salvation of your souls.
1Pe:1:10: Of which salvation the prophets have enquired and searched diligently, who prophesied of the grace that should come unto you:


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

M't:11:28: Come unto me, all ye that labour and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest.
M't:11:29: Take my yoke upon you, and learn of me; for I am meek and lowly in heart: and ye shall find rest unto your souls.
M't:11:30: For my yoke is easy, and my burden is light.


----------



## StriperAddict

*1 Tim 1:15*

My bad... no coverage last 2 days.


1 Tim 1:15  
It is a trustworthy statement, deserving full acceptance, that Christ Jesus came into the world to save sinners, among whom I am foremost of all.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Rev 5: 9, 10*

Revelation ch 5

9 And they sung a new song, saying, Thou art worthy to take the book, and to open the seals thereof: for thou wast slain, and hast redeemed us to God by thy blood out of every kindred, and tongue, and people, and nation; 

10 And hast made us unto our God kings and priests: and we shall reign on the earth.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Isaiah 41:12-14*

Isaiah 41:12-14

    12  You will look for those who contend with you,
    but you will not find them.
    Those who war against you
    will become absolutely nothing.

    13  For I, the LORD your God, 
    hold your right hand
    and say to you: Do not fear,
    I will help you.

    14  Do not fear, you worm Jacob, 
    you men of Israel:
    I will help you—
          the LORD's declaration.
    Your Redeemer is the Holy One of Israel.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Romans 8:31-32*

Romans 8:31-32  

31b:  If God is for us, who can be against us? 

32:   He who did not spare his own Son, but gave him up for us all—how will he not also, along with him, graciously give us all things?


----------



## Handgunner

Ecclesiastes 4:9-10

Two are better than one; because they have a good reward for their labour. For if they fall, the one will lift up his fellow: but woe to him that is alone when he falleth; for he hath not another to help him up."


----------



## Woody's Janitor

2Co 3:18  But we all, with open face beholding as in a glass the glory of the Lord, are changed into the same image from glory to glory, even as by the Spirit of the Lord.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Psa 42:1  As the heart pants after the water brooks, so my soul pants after You, O God. 
Psa 42:2  My soul thirsts for God, for the living God; when shall I come and appear before God?


----------



## Woody's Janitor

1Jo 2:15  Do not love the world, nor the things in the world. If anyone loves the world, the love of the Father is not in him,


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Luk 6:45  A good man out of the good treasure of his heart brings forth the good. And an evil man out of the evil treasure of his heart brings forth the evil. For out of the abundance of the heart his mouth speaks.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Eph 5:20  always giving thanks for all things to God the Father in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ, 
Eph 5:21  submitting yourselves to one another in the fear of God.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Gal 5:25  If we live in the Spirit, let us also walk in the Spirit. 
Gal 5:26  Let us not become glory-seeking, provoking one another, envying one another.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Pro 23:4  Do not labor to be rich; cease from your own understanding. 
Pro 23:5  Will your eyes fly on it? And it is gone! For surely it makes wings for itself; it flies into the heavens like an eagle.


----------



## Jody Hawk

*Verse for Tuesday 8/22*

Romans 12:21
Be not overcome of evil, but overcome evil with good.


----------



## Jody Hawk

*verse for Wednesday*

Colossians 3:16
Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly in all wisdom; teaching and admonishing one another in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing with grace in your hearts to the Lord.


----------



## Jody Hawk

*verse for Thursday*

John 14:6
Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.


----------



## Jody Hawk

*verse for Friday*

2 Corinthians 5:9
Wherefore we labour, that, whether present or absent, we may be accepted of him.


----------



## Jody Hawk

*Verse for Saturday*

Psalm 34:1

I will bless the Lord at all times; his praise shall continually be in my mouth.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Verse for Sunday

Ephisians 4

31 Let all bitterness, and wrath, and anger, and clamour, and evil speaking, but put away from you, with all malice.

32 And be ye kind to one another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you.


----------



## Georgiaastro

Mark 5:19 KJV
Howbeit Jesus suffered him not, but saith unto him, Go home to thy friends, and tell them how great things the Lord hath done for thee, and hath had compassion on thee.


----------



## Georgiaastro

Luke 7:6 (KJV)

   6Then Jesus went with them. And when he was now not far from the house, the centurion sent friends to him, saying unto him, Lord, trouble not thyself: for I am not worthy that thou shouldest enter under my roof:


----------



## Georgiaastro

Luke 15:6 KJV
And when he cometh home, he calleth together his friends and neighbours, saying unto them, Rejoice with me; for I have found my sheep which was lost.


----------



## Georgiaastro

Luke 15:9 KJV

And when she hath found it, she calleth her friends and her neighbours together, saying, Rejoice with me; for I have found the piece which I had lost.


----------



## Georgiaastro

John 15:13 KJV
Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends.


----------



## Georgiaastro

John 15:15 KJV
Henceforth I call you not servants; for the servant knoweth not what his lord doeth: but I have called you friends; for all things that I have heard of my Father I have made known unto you.


----------



## Georgiaastro

3 John 1:14 KJV
But I trust I shall shortly see thee, and we shall speak face to face. Peace be to thee. Our friends salute thee. Greet the friends by name.


----------



## elfiii

Psalms 95:1-7 Oh come let us sing unto the Lord. Let us make a joyful noise to the rock of our salvation.

Let us come before his presence with thanksgiving; Let us make a joyful noise unto him with psalms.

For God is a great God, and a great King above all gods.

In His hands are the deep places of the earth; The heights of the mountains are His also.

The sea is His and He made it; and His hands prepared the dry land.

Oh come let us worship and bow down; let us kneel before God our maker.

For He is our God, and we are the people of His pasture, and the sheep of His hand.


----------



## elfiii

Galatians 5:1 For freedom did Christ set us free: stand fast therefore, and be not entangled again in a yoke of bondage.


----------



## elfiii

Matthew 5:16 Even so let your light shine before men; that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father who is in Heaven.


----------



## elfiii

1Timothy 1:15 Faithful is the saying, and worthy of acceptance, that Christ Jesus came into the world to save sinners.


----------



## elfiii

Matthew 7:7-8 Ask and ye shall receive; seek and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you, for everyone that asketh receiveth, and he that seeketh, findeth, and to him that knocketh it shall be opened.


----------



## GeauxLSU

*Better late than never?  Sorry....*

Yesterday:

James 3:13
Who is wise and understanding among you? Let him show it by his good life, by deeds done in the humility that comes from wisdom. 


Today: 

Matthew 7:24-25 
 24Therefore whosoever heareth these sayings of mine, and doeth them, I will liken him unto a wise man, which built his house upon a rock: 

 25And the rain descended, and the floods came, and the winds blew, and beat upon that house; and it fell not: for it was founded upon a rock.


----------



## brofoster

Ecc 5:2 

Be not rash with thy mouth, and let not thine heart be hasty to utter [any] thing before God: for God [is] in heaven, and thou upon earth: therefore let thy words be few.


----------



## brofoster

Is there anyone that you are holding a grudge against?  

Mat 18:21 ¶ Then came Peter to him, and said, Lord, how oft shall my brother sin against me, and I forgive him? till seven times? 

 Mat 18:22  Jesus saith unto him, I say not unto thee, Until seven times: but, Until seventy times seven. 

Forgiving is one of the hardest task we have as Christians, but it is something that we are demanded to do.  Despite how others treat us, we must always treat people better, thereby men will know that we are the children of God.  That annoying person is placed there by God to work patience in your life, and prepare you for a greater work in the Kingdom.


----------



## brofoster

Jesus Paid it all!!

Without him we have no hope, and stand as dead men condemned to pinkiepinkiepinkiepinkie.  But God saw fit not to break his own rules, and atone for the trangressions of men by offering his own son.  Having committed no faults, but willing to please the Father, Jesus subjected himself to the most humiliating death of the time: crucifixtion.  Not while to multitudes cried for mercy, but leered and joyed at his  unwarranted death, demanding that his blood be upon their heads and their childrens if it was wrong.    

Isa 53:5 

But he [was] wounded for our transgressions, [he was] bruised for our iniquities: the chastisement of our peace [was] upon him; and with his stripes we are healed.


----------



## brofoster

The Victory we have in Jesus!

Since the fall of man, God has always had a plan to redeem him.  The two following Old and New Testament scriputures show us us the consistency of God's plan.
We are guaranteed a victory inJesus.  The battle is already won.  We just have to show up to the fight and stay the course until the end.      

Gen 3:15
 And I will put enmity between thee and the woman, and between thy seed and her seed; it shall bruise thy head, and thou shalt bruise his heel. 

Rom 16:20 
And the God of peace shall bruise Satan under your feet shortly. The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ [be] with you. Amen.


----------



## brofoster

At the same time came the disciples unto Jesus, saying, Who is the greatest in the kingdom of heaven? 


 Mat 18:2  And Jesus called a little child unto him, and set him in the midst of them, 


 Mat 18:3  And said, Verily I say unto you, Except ye be converted, and become as little children, ye shall not enter into the kingdom of heaven. 


 Mat 18:4  Whosoever therefore shall humble himself as this little child, the same is greatest in the kingdom of heaven.


----------



## brofoster

1Jo 5:4 
For whatsoever is born of God overcometh the world: and this is the victory that overcometh the world, [even] our faith.


----------



## brofoster

Psa 122:1

 [[A Song of degrees of David.]] I was glad when they said unto me, Let us go into the house of the LORD.

Today is the day that the Lord has made.  Let us rejoice and be glad in it.  

Above all things today is God's day!  Let's give him the worship, honor and praise he is due!


----------



## ilikembig

*We have never been alone in our feelings...*

Romans 7:
 14We know that the law is spiritual; but I am unspiritual, sold as a slave to sin. 15I do not understand what I do. For what I want to do I do not do, but what I hate I do. 16And if I do what I do not want to do, I agree that the law is good. 17As it is, it is no longer I myself who do it, but it is sin living in me. 18I know that nothing good lives in me, that is, in my sinful nature.[c] For I have the desire to do what is good, but I cannot carry it out. 19For what I do is not the good I want to do; no, the evil I do not want to do—this I keep on doing. 20Now if I do what I do not want to do, it is no longer I who do it, but it is sin living in me that does it.


----------



## ilikembig

Romans 
So I find this law at work: When I want to do good, evil is right there with me. 22For in my inner being I delight in God's law; 23but I see another law at work in the members of my body, waging war against the law of my mind and making me a prisoner of the law of sin at work within my members


----------



## ilikembig

*AMEN!*

Romans -
24What a wretched man I am! Who will rescue me from this body of death? 25Thanks be to God—through Jesus Christ our Lord! 
      So then, I myself in my mind am a slave to God's law, but in the sinful nature a slave to the law of sin.


----------



## ilikembig

Romans - 1Therefore, there is now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus,[a] 2because through Christ Jesus the law of the Spirit of life set me free from the law of sin and death


----------



## ilikembig

*Happy Friday!*

Jude 1 -
22Be merciful to those who doubt; 23snatch others from the fire and save them; to others show mercy, mixed with fear—hating even the clothing stained by corrupted flesh


----------



## ilikembig

Romans 8:
5Those who live according to the sinful nature have their minds set on what that nature desires; but those who live in accordance with the Spirit have their minds set on what the Spirit desires. 6The mind of sinful man[e] is death, but the mind controlled by the Spirit is life and peace; 7the sinful mind[f] is hostile to God. It does not submit to God's law, nor can it do so. 8Those controlled by the sinful nature cannot please God.


----------



## ilikembig

Matthew 22-
  36"Teacher, which is the greatest commandment in the Law?" 37Jesus replied: " 'Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind.'* 38This is the first and greatest commandment. 39And the second is like it: 'Love your neighbor as yourself.'[c]*


----------



## papagil

Job 22:21

Acquaint now thyself with God, and be at Peace: Thereby good shall come onto thee.


----------



## papagil

*MARK 11:25*

And when ye stand praying, forgive, if ye have ought against any: that you Father also which is in heaven may forgive you your trespasses


----------



## papagil

*JAMES 1:5*

If any of you lack wisdom, let him ask of God, that giveth to all men liberally, and upbraideth not; and it shall be given him.


----------



## papagil

*ROMANS 2:4*

Or despisest thou the riches of his goodness and forbearance and long suffering; not knowing that the goodness of God leadeth thee to repentance.


----------



## papagil

*Isaiah 54:10*

For the mountains shall depart, and the hills be removed; but my kindness shall not depart from thee, neither shall the covenant of my peace be removed, saith the LORD that hath mercy on thee.


----------



## papagil

*ROMANS 12:1*

I beseech you therefore, brethren, by the mercies of God, that ye present your bodies a living sacrifice, holy, acceptable unto God, which is your reasonable service.


----------



## papagil

*JOB 22:21*

Acquaint now thyself with God, and be at peace: thereby good shall come unto thee.


----------



## StriperAddict

*2 Corinthians 1:4*

Who comforteth us in all our tribulation, that we may be able to comfort them which are in any trouble, by the comfort wherewith we ourselves are comforted of God.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

For the time will come when they will not endure sound doctrine; but after their own lusts shall they heap o themselves teachers, having itching ears.
    And they shall turn away their ears from the truth, and shall be turned unto fables.

II Timothy 4:3-4   KJV


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

Be merciful unto me, O God, be merciful unto me:  for my soul trusteth in thee:  yea, in the shadow of thy wings will i make my refuge, until these calamities be overpast.

Psalm 57:1


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

And Jesus answering saith unto them,  Have faith in God.

For verily I say unto you, That whosoever shall say unto this mountain, Be thou removed, and be thou cast into the sea;  and shall not doubt in his heart, but shall believe that those things which he saith shall come to pass; he shall have whatsoever he saith.

Therefore i say unto you, What things soever ye desire, when ye pray, believe that ye recieve them, and  ye shall have them.

Mark 11:22-24


----------



## letsgohuntin

_Find a quiet, secluded place so you won't be tempted to role play before God. Just be there as simply and honestly as you can manage. The focus will shift from you to God, and you will begin to sense his grace._

Matthew 6:6


----------



## letsgohuntin

_Don't become so well-adjusted to your culture that you fit into it without even thinking. Instead, fix your attention on God._

Romans 12:2


----------



## StriperAddict

*A couple of verses today...*

...for the weekend (10/7 & 10/8):

Psalm 8:1
O LORD, our Lord, how excellent is thy name in all the earth! who hast set thy glory above the heavens.

===

Psalm 36:7
How excellent is thy lovingkindness, O God! therefore the children of men put their trust under the shadow of thy wings.


----------



## Jody Hawk

1 Corinthians 10:21
Ye cannot drink the cup of the Lord, and the cup of devils. Ye cannot be partakers of the Lord's table, and of the table of devils.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Psalms 34:8

O taste and see that the Lord is good, blessed is the man that trusteth in him.


----------



## Jody Hawk

*Verse for Thursday*

John 14:21

He that hath my commandments, and keepeth them, he it is that loveth me: and he that loveth me shall be loved of my Father, and I will love him, and will manifest myself to him.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Hebrews 12 1&2

Wherefore seeing we also are compassed about with so great a cloud of witnesses, let us lay aside every weight, and the sin which doth so easily beset us, and let us run with patience the race that is set before us,

Looking unto Jesus the author and finisher of our faith, who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is set down at the right hand of God.


----------



## Pop

*Matthew 7 v 33 & 34*

But seek ye first the kingdom of God, and his righteousness; and all these things shall be added unto you.

Take therefore no thought for the morrow: for the morrow shall take thought for the things of itself.  Sufficient unto the day is the evil thereof.



Dont worry, be happy.  Like my dad always told me "Son dont worry about tomorrow becase it may never come".  Live each day as if it were your last.


----------



## Pop

*Psalms c 25 v 7 & 8*

Remember not the sins of my youth, nor my transgressions: according to thy mercy remember thou me for thy goodness sake O Lord.

Good and upright is the Lord: therfore will he teach sinners in the way


----------



## Pop

*Revelations C 5 V 9  10  11*

And they sung a new song, saying, Thou art worthy to take the book, and to open the seals thereof: for thou wast slain, and hast redeemed us to God by thy blood out of every kindred, and tongue, and people, and nation;

And hast made us unto our God kings and priests: and we shall reign on the earth.

And I beheld, and I heard the voice of many angels round about the throne and the beasts and the elders: and the number of them was ten thousand times ten thousand, and thousands of thousands;


----------



## Pop

*Psalms 89  V 1*

I will sing of the mercies of the Lord for ever: with my mouth will I make known thy faithfulness to all generations


     go tell the world about the Lord and never be ashamed of what he has done for you


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Galatians 6:7-8: 
7 Be not deceived; God is not mocked: for whatsoever a man soweth, that shall he also reap.
8 For he that soweth to his flesh shall of the flesh reap corruption; but he that soweth to the Spirit shall of the Spirit reap life everlasting.

The Bible teaches that we reap the kind of seed that we sow in the ground. In the natural, if we plant a tomato seed and water it, it will produce a tomato plant. Whatever kind of seed we sow, it will always produce that kind of fruit. If we plant a cucumber, we will not get a watermelon. Watermelon seeds produce watermelons. Good seed sown produces good fruit, weed seeds will produce weeds with thorns and thistles. This particular principle runs throughout the entire Bible, starting in Genesis, the first book of the Bible. Everything will produce fruit after its kind.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

John 14:6: Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Luke 12:15-21:
15 And he said unto them, Take heed, and beware of covetousness: for a man's life consisteth not in the abundance of the things which he possesseth.
16 And he spake a parable unto them, saying, The ground of a certain rich man brought forth plentifully:
17 And he thought within himself, saying, What shall I do, because I have no room where to bestow my fruits?
18 And he said, This will I do: I will pull down my barns, and build greater; and there will I bestow all my fruits and my goods.
19 And I will say to my soul, Soul, thou hast much goods laid up for many years; take thine ease, eat, drink, and be merry.
20 But God said unto him, Thou fool, this night thy soul shall be required of thee: then whose shall those things be, which thou hast provided?
21 So is he that layeth up treasure for himself, and is not rich toward God.

The message of this parable is that those who have spent their lives building their own kingdoms, and then boast about what they plan to do, can suddenly have their plans changed, and lose not only all that they worked for, but also their souls. They will leave their wealth behind for another. Those who are striving to protect their fortunes for their own consumption, without any thought of doing anything for others, or for God, could lose it all in one second of time.

Jesus warns in this parable to beware of covetousness, as He does not measure our lives by the things we have in this world. What God is desiring of us is that we become rich toward God. What are the "true riches?" The Bible tells us that those who trust in the riches of this world shall fall, but those who are righteous on the inside shall prosper. It is not wrong to have some of the riches of this world, but it is wrong if we do not use them as the Bible commands us to do. The "true riches" are spiritual things that are not dependent on anything in this world, but on God alone. They are the riches of glory that come from God, His character, His grace, His favor, His protection, His vision, His revelation, His knowledge, His wisdom, His goodness, His love, His joy, His peace, His gifts and everything else that belongs to Him.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

James 4:10: Humble yourselves in the sight of the Lord, and he shall lift you up.

The Lord tells each of us to remain humble and to be kind to each other. He tells us to be thankful and appreciative. We should be this way with one another and of course, always toward God. If we continually live in an attitude of praise toward God, we will also be thankful and have a heart of appreciation toward those around us. People like to be around those who have a joyful nature and a grateful heart, as this kind of attitude spills over on all who know them. A smile costs nothing, and a word of praise to those with whom we live and work is a wonderful testimony to the spirit of Christ dwelling in us. As Christians, if we all voiced our gratefulness and appreciation to each other, no one would be without praise and honor. Every task, when it is done unto the Lord and with excellence, is worthy of praise.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

For all the law is fulfilled in one word, even in this; Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.

Galatians 5:14


----------



## Georgiaastro

And now abideth faith, hope, charity, these three; but the greatest of these is charity.

1 Corinthians 13:13

Charity is love and Jesus Christ will never stop loving us.


----------



## Georgiaastro

2 Thessalonians 1:3
We are bound to thank God always for you, brethren, as it is meet, because that your faith groweth exceedingly, and the charity of every one of you all toward each other aboundeth;


----------



## T_LAND

*t_land*

AMEN


----------



## Double Barrel BB

Romans 6:1-4
1 What shall we say then? Shall we continue in sin, that grace may abound?
2 God forbid. How shall we, that are dead to sin, live any longer therein?
3 Know ye not, that so many of us as were baptized into Jesus Christ were baptized into his death?
4 Therefore we are buried with him by baptism into death: that like as Christ was raised up from the dead by the glory of the Father, even so we also should walk in newness of life.


----------



## Double Barrel BB

Romans 6:5-8
5 For if we have been planted together in the likeness of his death, we shall be also in the likeness of his resurrection:
6 Knowing this, that our old man is crucified with him, that the body of sin might be destroyed, that henceforth we should not serve sin.
7 For he that is dead is freed from sin.
8 Now if we be dead with Christ, we believe that we shall also live with him:


----------



## Double Barrel BB

Romans 6:9-12

9 Knowing that Christ being raised from the dead dieth no more; death hath no more dominion over him.
10 For in that he died, he died unto sin once: but in that he liveth, he liveth unto God.
11 Likewise reckon ye also yourselves to be dead indeed unto sin, but alive unto God through Jesus Christ our Lord.
12 Let not sin therefore reign in your mortal body, that ye should obey it in the lusts thereof.


----------



## Double Barrel BB

Romans 6:13-16

*13* Neither yield ye your members as instruments of unrighteousness unto sin: but yield yourselves unto God, as those that are alive from the dead, and your members as instruments of righteousness unto God.
*14* For sin shall not have dominion over you: for ye are not under the law, but under grace.
*15* What then? shall we sin, because we are not under the law, but under grace? God forbid.
*16* Know ye not, that to whom ye yield yourselves servants to obey, his servants ye are to whom ye obey; whether of sin unto death, or of obedience unto righteousness?


----------



## Double Barrel BB

Romans 6: 17-21
17 But God be thanked, that ye were the servants of sin, but ye have obeyed from the heart that form of doctrine which was delivered you.
18 Being then made free from sin, ye became the servants of righteousness.
19 I speak after the manner of men because of the infirmity of your flesh: for as ye have yielded your members servants to uncleanness and to iniquity unto iniquity; even so now yield your members servants to righteousness unto holiness.
20 For when ye were the servants of sin, ye were free from righteousness.


----------



## Double Barrel BB

Sorry, something happened this weekend that got me sidetracked...but that is no excuse, I apologize for not getting these posted.....

For Saturday:

Romans 6:21-23
21 What fruit had ye then in those things whereof ye are now ashamed? for the end of those things is death.
22 But now being made free from sin, and become servants to God, ye have your fruit unto holiness, and the end everlasting life.
23 For the wages of sin is death; but the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord.

For Sunday:

Luke 10:17-24
17 And the seventy returned again with joy, saying, Lord, even the devils are subject unto us through thy name.
18 And he said unto them, I beheld Satan as lightning fall from heaven.
19 Behold, I give unto you power to tread on serpents and scorpions, and over all the power of the enemy: and nothing shall by any means hurt you.
20 Notwithstanding in this rejoice not, that the spirits are subject unto you; but rather rejoice, because your names are written in heaven.
21 In that hour Jesus rejoiced in spirit, and said, I thank thee, O Father, Lord of heaven and earth, that thou hast hid these things from the wise and prudent, and hast revealed them unto babes: even so, Father; for so it seemed good in thy sight.
22 All things are delivered to me of my Father: and no man knoweth who the Son is, but the Father; and who the Father is, but the Son, and he to whom the Son will reveal him.
23 And he turned him unto his disciples, and said privately, Blessed are the eyes which see the things that ye see:
24 For I tell you, that many prophets and kings have desired to see those things which ye see, and have not seen them; and to hear those things which ye hear, and have not heard them.


----------



## Bigboy33

"Be still, and know that I am God"
-Psalms 46:10

This verse to me means to stop worrying and quiet your heart and soul (be still) and just submit your life to God's will, and everything will be okay.  He is God, and He is in control.  God bless.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Acts 3:22-26*

Acts 3:22-26

22 For Moses truly said to the fathers, ‘The LORD your God will raise up for you a Prophet like me from your brethren. Him you shall hear in all things, whatever He says to you. 

23 And it shall be that every soul who will not hear that Prophet shall be utterly destroyed from among the people.’

24 Yes, and all the prophets, from Samuel and those who follow, as many as have spoken, have also foretold these days. 

25 You are sons of the prophets, and of the covenant which God made with our fathers, saying to Abraham, ‘And in your seed all the families of the earth shall be blessed.’

26 To you first, God, having raised up His Servant Jesus, sent Him to bless you, in turning away every one of you from your iniquities.”


----------



## StriperAddict

*Acts 4:1-4*

Acts 4:1-4

1 Now as they spoke to the people, the priests, the captain of the temple, and the Sadducees came upon them, 
2 being greatly disturbed that they taught the people and preached in Jesus the resurrection from the dead. 
3 And they laid hands on them, and put them in custody until the next day, for it was already evening. 
4 However, many of those who heard the word believed; and the number of the men came to be about five thousand.


----------



## slightly grayling

*Monday's verse......*

Guys, this snuck up on me this morning.....basically I have been pondering how Church leaders falen from grace negatively impacts the Church as a whole.....I came across the from Peter which didn't really fit my search, but I got something from it...I hope you do also.
-SG
2 Peter, Chapter 1 2 Peter, Chapter 2 >>  

001: Simon Peter, a servant and an apostle of Jesus Christ, to them that have obtained like precious faith with us through the righteousness of God and our Saviour Jesus Christ: 
002: Grace and peace be multiplied unto you through the knowledge of God, and of Jesus our Lord, 
003: According as his divine power hath given unto us all things that pertain unto life and godliness, through the knowledge of him that hath called us to glory and virtue: 
004: Whereby are given unto us exceeding great and precious promises: that by these ye might be partakers of the divine nature, having escaped the corruption that is in the world through lust. 
005: And beside this, giving all diligence, add to your faith virtue; and to virtue knowledge; 
006: And to knowledge temperance; and to temperance patience; and to patience godliness; 
007: And to godliness brotherly kindness; and to brotherly kindness charity. 
008: For if these things be in you, and abound, they make you that ye shall neither be barren nor unfruitful in the knowledge of our Lord Jesus Christ. 
009: But he that lacketh these things is blind, and cannot see afar off, and hath forgotten that he was purged from his old sins. 
010: Wherefore the rather, brethren, give diligence to make your calling and election sure: for if ye do these things, ye shall never fall: 
011: For so an entrance shall be ministered unto you abundantly into the everlasting kingdom of our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ. 
012: Wherefore I will not be negligent to put you always in remembrance of these things, though ye know them, and be established in the present truth. 
013: Yea, I think it meet, as long as I am in this tabernacle, to stir you up by putting you in remembrance; 
014: Knowing that shortly I must put off this my tabernacle, even as our Lord Jesus Christ hath showed me. 
015: Moreover I will endeavour that ye may be able after my decease to have these things always in remembrance. 
016: For we have not followed cunningly devised fables, when we made known unto you the power and coming of our Lord Jesus Christ, but were eyewitnesses of his majesty. 
017: For he received from God the Father honour and glory, when there came such a voice to him from the excellent glory, This is my beloved Son, in whom I am well pleased. 
018: And this voice which came from heaven we heard, when we were with him in the holy mount. 
019: We have also a more sure word of prophecy; whereunto ye do well that ye take heed, as unto a light that shineth in a dark place, until the day dawn, and the day star arise in your hearts: 
020: Knowing this first, that no prophecy of the scripture is of any private interpretation. 
021: For the prophecy came not in old time by the will of man: but holy men of God spake as they were moved by the Holy Ghost.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Past weekend...*

Posting is for this past weekend, since I didn't have access to a computer:

Deuteronomy 18:9-14

9 “When you come into the land which the LORD your God is giving you, you shall not learn to follow the abominations of those nations. 
10 There shall not be found among you anyone who makes his son or his daughter pass through the fire, or one who practices witchcraft, or a soothsayer, or one who interprets omens, or a sorcerer, 
11 or one who conjures spells, or a medium, or a spiritist, or one who calls up the dead. 
12 For all who do these things are an abomination to the LORD, and because of these abominations the LORD your God drives them out from before you. 
13 You shall be blameless before the LORD your God. 
14 For these nations which you will dispossess listened to soothsayers and diviners; but as for you, the LORD your God has not appointed such for you.

I don’t usually add commentary, but by these verses it is clear that a child of God is to refrain from forms of divination & witchcraft.  

The bottom line…  who are you listening to?


----------



## slightly grayling

*Proverbs 3, 5&6*

5. Trust in the LORD with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding.

6.  In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths.


----------



## slightly grayling

*Luke 12:15*

And he said unto them, Take heed, and beware of covetouness: for a man's life consisteth not in the abundance of the things which he possesseth.


----------



## slightly grayling

*Proverbs 29:23*

A man's pride shall bring him low: but honour shall uphold the humble in spirit.


----------



## slightly grayling

*1 Thessalonians 5:18*

In every thing give thanks: for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus concerning you.


----------



## slightly grayling

*For the weekend:*

Saturday - Proverbs 11:1,3 A false balance is abomination to the LORD: but a just weight is his delight... The integrity of the upright shall guide them: but the perverseness of transgressors shall destroy them.

Sunday - Mark 9:23 Jesus said unto him, If thou canst believe, all things are possible to him that believeth.


----------



## Handgunner

Leviticus 19:15 --- Ye shall do no unrighteousness in judgment: thou shalt not respect the person of the poor, nor honor the person of the mighty: but in righteousness shalt thou judge thy neighbour.


----------



## Handgunner

Psalm 100:4  ~~ Enter into his gates with thanksgiving, and into his courts with praise: be thankful unto him, and bless his name.


----------



## Handgunner

Ecclesiastes 4:9-10 ~~ Two are better than one; because they have a good reward for their labour. For if they fall, the one will lift up his fellow: but woe to him that is alone when he falleth; for he hath not another to help him up.


----------



## Handgunner

Corinthians 8:14 ~~ But by an equality, that now at this time your abundance may be a supply for their want, that their abundance also may be a supply for your want: that there may be equality.


----------



## Handgunner

I apologize for not posting one the last two days...

Here ya go, the two I didn't post, and tonights.

 Romans 15:4 ~~ For whatsoever things were written aforetime were written for our learning, that we through patience and comfort of the scriptures might have hope.

 ~~~~~~~~~~~

 Deuteronomy 7: 9-14 ~~

  9Know therefore that the LORD thy God, he is God, the faithful God, which keepeth covenant and mercy with them that love him and keep his commandments to a thousand generations;

   10And repayeth them that hate him to their face, to destroy them: he will not be slack to him that hateth him, he will repay him to his face.

   11Thou shalt therefore keep the commandments, and the statutes, and the judgments, which I command thee this day, to do them.

   12Wherefore it shall come to pass, if ye hearken to these judgments, and keep, and do them, that the LORD thy God shall keep unto thee the covenant and the mercy which he sware unto thy fathers:

   13And he will love thee, and bless thee, and multiply thee: he will also bless the fruit of thy womb, and the fruit of thy land, thy corn, and thy wine, and thine oil, the increase of thy kine, and the flocks of thy sheep, in the land which he sware unto thy fathers to give thee.

   14Thou shalt be blessed above all people: there shall not be male or female barren among you, or among your cattle. 

   15And the LORD will take away from thee all sickness, and will put none of the evil diseases of Egypt, which thou knowest, upon thee; but will lay them upon all them that hate thee.

   16And thou shalt consume all the people which the LORD thy God shall deliver thee; thine eye shall have no pity upon them: neither shalt thou serve their gods; for that will be a snare unto thee. 

~~~~~~
Psalms 55: 22 ~~ Cast thy burden upon the LORD, and he shall sustain thee: he shall never suffer the righteous to be moved.


----------



## Flash

2 Chronicles 20:15 And he said, Hearken ye, all Judah, and ye inhabitants of Jerusalem, and thou king Jehoshaphat, Thus saith the LORD unto you, Be not afraid nor dismayed by reason of this great multitude; for the battle is not your's, but God's.


----------



## Flash

Psalm 84: 11 For the LORD God is a sun and shield; the LORD will give grace and glory: no good thing will he withhold from them that walk uprightly.


----------



## Flash

Sorry for not posting, been sick. 
 Ecclesiastes 5:10 He that loveth silver shall not be satisfied with silver; nor he that loveth abundance with increase: this is also vanity. 

 Isaiah 55:6 Seek ye the LORD while he may be found, call ye upon him while he is near

Isaiah 1:16 Wash you, make you clean; put away the evil of yourdoings from before mine eyes; cease to do evil.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Wronged for the Right Reason: Blessed are you when they revile and persecute you, and say all kinds of evil against you falsely for My sake (Matthew 5:1-12). Let's be persecuted for the right reasons, not for being obnoxious.


----------



## Flash

I think I owe y'all two

 Psalm 14:1 The fool hath said in his heart, There is no God. They are corrupt, they have done abominable works, there is none that doeth good. 

 1 Timothy 4:1 Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils


----------



## Woody's Janitor

God expects and deserves honesty. It's in the Bible, Psalm 51:6, TLB. "You deserve honesty from the heart; yes, utter sincerity and truthfulness. Oh give me this wisdom."

Being dishonest about someone is as harmful and lasting as physical wounds. It's in the Bible, Proverbs 25:18, TLB.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

God offers us salvation through Jesus. It's in the Bible, Matthew 1:21, TLB. "And she will have a Son, and you shall name Him Jesus (meaning 'Savior’), for He will save His people from their sins." Acts 4:12, NIV says, "Salvation is found in no one else, for there is no other name under heaven given to men by which we must be saved."


----------



## Woody's Janitor

What is the definition of faith? Hebrews 11:1, TLB. "What is faith? It is the confident assurance that something we want is going to happen. It is the certainty that what we hope for is waiting for us, even though we cannot see it up ahead."

Jesus is the source of faith. Luke 17:5, TLB. "One day the apostles said to the Lord, 'We need more faith; tell us how to get it.'" Romans 10:17, NIV says, "Consequently, faith comes from hearing the message, and the message is heard through the Word of Christ."

Real faith is believing in what Christ has done for us. Romans 5:1, TLB. "So now, since we have been made right in God's sight by faith in his promises, we can have real peace with Him because of what Jesus Christ our Lord has done for us."

Faith is trusting God in everything. Hebrews 10:38, TLB. "And those whose faith has made them good in God's sight must live by faith, trusting Him in everything. Otherwise, if they shrink back, God will have no pleasure in them."

Weak faith can become strong faith with God's help. Mark 9:24, TLB. "The father instantly replied, 'I do have faith; oh, help me to have more!'"


----------



## Woody's Janitor

How did we get the Bible? God told the people that He chose what to say and write. II Peter 1:21, NIV. "For prophecy never had its origin in the will of man, but men spoke from God as they were carried along by the Holy Spirit."

God is the source of all the information in the Bible. II Timothy 3:16, NIV. "All Scripture is God-breathed and is useful for teaching, rebuking, correcting and training in righteousness."

The Bible introduces us to Jesus Christ. Hebrews 1:1-2, NIV. "In the past God spoke to our forefathers through the prophets at many times and in various ways, but in these last days He has spoken to us by His Son, whom He appointed heir of all things, and through whom He made the universe."


----------



## Woody's Janitor

1Co 6:18  Flee fornication. Every sin that a man does is outside the body, but he who commits fornication sins against his own body. 
1Co 6:19  Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit in you, whom you have of God? And you are not your own, 
1Co 6:20  for you are bought with a price. Therefore glorify God in your body and in your spirit, which are God's.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Gal 2:20  I have been crucified with Christ, and I live; yet no longer I, but Christ lives in me. And that life I now live in the flesh, I live by faith toward the Son of God, who loved me and gave Himself on my behalf. 
Gal 2:21  I do not set aside the grace of God, for if righteousness is through law, then Christ died without cause.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

1Jo 4:9  In this the love of God was revealed in us, because God sent His only begotten Son into the world that we might live through Him. 
1Jo 4:10  In this is love, not that we loved God, but that He loved us and sent His Son to be the propitiation concerning our sins. 
1Jo 4:11  Beloved, if God so loved us, we ought also to love one another.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Psalm94:14a*

A little Hebrew lesson with today's scripture...  see attached.

_“For the Lord will not cast off his people.” _— Psalm 94:14a

_“Let the heart of them rejoice that seek the Lord.”_ — Psalm 105:3b


----------



## StriperAddict

*Zechariah 7:8-10*

Zechariah 7:8-10 

8  Then the word of the LORD came to Zechariah, saying, 9  “Thus says the LORD of hosts: 


      ‘ Execute true justice, 
      Show mercy and compassion 
      Everyone to his brother. 
       10  Do not oppress the widow or the fatherless, 
      The alien or the poor. 
      Let none of you plan evil in his heart 
      Against his brother.’


----------



## elfiii

Striper asked me to cover for him, and I missed yesterday.

Proverbs 3:5-7

Trust in Jehovah with all thy heart, and lean not upon thine own understanding. In all thy ways acknowledge Him, and he will direct thy paths. Be not wise in thine own eyes. Fear Jehovah, and depart from evil.


----------



## elfiii

Luke 2:6-7

And it came to pass, while they were there, the days were fulfilled that she should be delivered. And she brought forth her firstborn son; and she wrapped him in swaddling clothes and laid him in a manger, because there was no room for them in the inn.


----------



## elfiii

Luke 2:8-12

And there were shepherds in the same country abiding in the field, and keeping a watch by night over their flock. And an Angel of the Lord stood by them and the glory of the Lord shone round about them; and they were sore afraid. And the Angel said unto them, Be not afraid; for behold, I bring you good tidings of great joy which shall be to all the people for there is born to you this day in the city of David a Saviour, who is Christ the Lord. And this is the sign unto you: Ye shall find a babe wrapped in swaddling clothes, and lying in a manger.


----------



## elfiii

Luke 2:13-14

And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God, and saying, Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace among men in whom He is well pleased.


----------



## Handgunner

Psalm 145:14

The LORD upholdeth all that fall, and raiseth up all those that be bowed down.


----------



## Handgunner

I asked the Lord to point me what direction he wanted tonight and I clicked on this.  It really, really hit home with me.

Dueteronomy 15

 7 If there be among you a poor man of one of thy brethren within any of thy gates in thy land which the LORD thy God giveth thee, thou shalt not harden thine heart, nor shut thine hand from thy poor brother:

   8 But thou shalt open thine hand wide unto him, and shalt surely lend him sufficient for his need, in that which he wanteth.

   9 Beware that there be not a thought in thy wicked heart, saying, The seventh year, the year of release, is at hand; and thine eye be evil against thy poor brother, and thou givest him nought; and he cry unto the LORD against thee, and it be sin unto thee.

   10 Thou shalt surely give him, and thine heart shall not be grieved when thou givest unto him: because that for this thing the LORD thy God shall bless thee in all thy works, and in all that thou puttest thine hand unto.

   11 For the poor shall never cease out of the land: therefore I command thee, saying, Thou shalt open thine hand wide unto thy brother, to thy poor, and to thy needy, in thy land.


----------



## Handgunner

1 John 1: 6-10

 6  If we say that we have fellowship with him, and walk in darkness, we lie, and do not the truth:

   7  But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship one with another, and the blood of Jesus Christ his Son cleanseth us from all sin.

   8  If we say that we have no sin, we deceive ourselves, and the truth is not in us.

   9  If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.

   10  If we say that we have not sinned, we make him a liar, and his word is not in us.


----------



## Handgunner

Last nights Verse -

Proverbs 16: 3

3  Commit thy works unto the LORD, and thy thoughts shall be established.


Todays.

Proverbs 28: 13

  13  He that covereth his sins shall not prosper: but whoso confesseth and forsaketh them shall have mercy.


----------



## Handgunner

Genesis 21:23

Now therefore swear unto me here by God that thou wilt not deal falsely with me, nor with my son, nor with my son's son: but according to the kindness that I have done unto thee, thou shalt do unto me, and to the land wherein thou hast sojourned.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Luke 2:7; for yesterday...*

Sorry for the missed verse yesterday, this one is from the Christmas email by Os Hillman, so I included the commentary:

_And she gave birth to her firstborn, a son. She wrapped Him in cloths and placed Him in a manger, because there was no room for them in the inn._ - Luke 2:7

Imagine if the God of the universe decided to visit planet earth as a new baby and you were given the opportunity to host His first night-in your hotel! Think of the future promotional possibilities..."God stayed here His first night!" You could sell tickets to see the room where He was born. What an opportunity to make history as a small-business owner!

God had need of a business owner's establishment one night 2,000 years ago. But there was no room for God in this business that night. There was no room for the unexpected miracle; no awareness of what was taking place in the heavenlies, no sign that God might be reaching out to this workplace believer to be used like no other in all of history.

Every day God has need of some man or woman's job. He wants to demonstrate miracles in their work. But there is no room in their work for Jesus. He is not asked to participate.

That night God slept in a stable. That night a business opportunity from Heaven was missed. It was business as usual.

May we all have spiritual eyes and ears to know when our Master needs what He has entrusted to us for His purposes.


----------



## StriperAddict

*John 10: 10-11*

Todays:

John 10: 10-11  Jesus speaking...

 10 "The thief comes only to steal and kill and destroy; I came that they may have life, and have it abundantly. 

 11 "I am the good shepherd; the good shepherd lays down His life for the sheep."


----------



## StriperAddict

2 Corinthians 3:6

He has made us competent as ministers of a new covenant—not of the letter but of the Spirit; for the letter kills, but the Spirit gives life.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Psalm 32:1,2*

For yesterday...


Psalm 32:1,2

The Joy Of Being Forgiven!

 1 How happy he is whose wrongdoing is forgiven, and whose sin is covered! 
 2 How happy is the man whose sin the Lord does not hold against him, and in whose spirit there is nothing false.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Galatians 5:4,5,13,14*

For today:

Galatians 5:4,5,13,14

4 Christ is become of no effect unto you, whosoever of you are justified by the law; ye are fallen from grace. 

5 For we through the Spirit wait for the hope of righteousness by faith. 

--

13 For, brethren, ye have been called unto liberty; only use not liberty for an occasion to the flesh, but by love serve one another. 

14 For all the law is fulfilled in one word, even in this; Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.


----------



## specsandreds

For since the creation of the world God's Invisible qualities- his eternal power and divine nature- have been clearly seen, being understood from what has been made, so that men are without excuse

Romans 1:20


----------



## NoOne

For God sent not his Son "JESUS" into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him" JESUS" might be saved.   John3:17


----------



## StriperAddict

*John 12: 24-26*

John 12: 24-26

 24 Verily, verily, I say unto you, Except a corn of wheat fall into the ground and die, it abideth alone: but if it die, it bringeth forth much fruit. 

 25 He that loveth his life shall lose it; and he that hateth his life in this world shall keep it unto life eternal. 

 26 If any man serve me, let him follow me; and where I am, there shall also my servant be: if any man serve me, him will my Father honour.


----------



## NoOne

Blessed is he whose transgression is forgiven, whose sin is covered. Blessed is the man unto whom the Lord imputeth not iniquity, and in whose spirit there is no guile. Psalm 32:1,2


----------



## NoOne

Be ye therefore followers of God, as dear children; And walk in love, as Christ also hath loved us, and hath given himself for us an offering and a sacrifice to God for a sweet-smelling savor. Ephesians 5: 1,2


----------



## NoOne

For it is better, if the will of God be so, that ye suffer for well doing, than for evil doing. For Christ also hath once suffered for sins, the just for the unjust, that he might bring us to God,being put to death in the flesh, but quickened "made alive" by the Spirit. 1Peter: 17,18


----------



## NoOne

Herein is love, not that we loved God, but that he loved us, and sent his Son to be the propitiation "atoning sacrifice" for our sins. 1 John4:10


----------



## papagil

*Psalm 130: 3-4*

If thou, LORD, shouldest mark iniquities, O Lord, who shall stand? But there is forgiveness with thee, that thou mayest be feared.


----------



## papagil

*1 Peter 5: 6-7*

Humble yourselves therefore under the mighty hand of God, that he may exalt you in due time: Casting all your care upon him; for he careth for you.


----------



## papagil

*Isaiah 51: 12-13*

I, even I, am he that comforteth you: who art thou, that thou shouldest be afraid of a man that shall die, and of the son of man which shall be made as grass; And forgettest the LORD thy maker, that hath stretched forth the heavens, and laid the foundations of the earth.


----------



## papagil

*1 Corinthians 10:13*

There hath no temptation taken you but such as is common to man: but God is faithful, who will not suffer you to be tempted above that ye are able; but will with the temptation also make a way to escape, that ye may be able to bear it.


----------



## papagil

*Ezekiel  18:21*

But if the wicked will turn from all his sins that he hath committed; and keep all my statutes, and do that which is lawful and right, he shall surely live, he shall not die.


----------



## papagil

*Matthew 24: 12-14*

And because iniquity shall abound, the love of many shall wax cold. But he that shall endure unto the end, the same shall be saved. And this gospel of the kingdom shall be preached in all the world for a witness unto all nations; and then shall the end come.


----------



## papagil

*Philippians 1:29*

For unto you it is given in the behalf of Christ, not only to believe on him, but also to suffer for his sake.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Hebrews 12:11*

Hebrews 12:11  

"All discipline for the moment seems not to be joyful, but sorrowful; yet to those who have been trained by it, afterwards it yields the peaceful fruit of righteousness."


----------



## Pale Blue Dun

*James 1:12*

"Blessed is a man who endures trials, because when he passes the test he will receive the crown of life that He has promised to those who love Him."


----------



## Pale Blue Dun

*Romans 2:1*

You, therefore, have no excuse, you who pass judgment on someone else, for at whatever point you judge the other, you are condemning yourself, because you who pass judgment do the same things.
Romans 2:1 
New International Version


----------



## Pale Blue Dun

*Daniel 2:19-23*

During the night the mystery was revealed to Daniel in a vision. Then Daniel praised the God of heaven and said: "Praise be to the name of God for ever and ever; wisdom and power are his. He changes times and seasons; he sets up kings and deposes them. He gives wisdom to the wise and knowledge to the discerning. He reveals deep and hidden things; he knows what lies in darkness, and light dwells with him. I thank and praise you, O God of my fathers: You have given me wisdom and power, you have made known to me what we asked of you, you have made known to us the dream of the king."
Daniel 2:19-23 
New International Version


----------



## Pale Blue Dun

*1 John 2:15-17*

Do not love the world or anything in the world. If anyone loves the world, the love of the Father is not in him. For everything in the world -- the cravings of sinful man, the lust of his eyes and the boasting of what he has and does -- comes not from the Father but from the world. The world and its desires pass away, but the man who does the will of God lives forever.
1 John 2:15-17 
New International Version


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

M't:7:13: Enter ye in at the strait gate: for wide is the gate, and broad is the way, that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat:
M't:7:14: Because strait is the gate, and narrow is the way, which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Lu:11:35: Take heed therefore that the light which is in thee be not darkness.
Lu:11:36: If thy whole body therefore be full of light, having no part dark, the whole shall be full of light, as when the bright shining of a candle doth give thee light.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

1Tm:2:5: For there is one God, and one mediator between God and men, the man Christ Jesus;


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Joh:3:17: For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Joh:3:3: Jesus answered and said unto him, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

M't:7:21: Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven.
M't:7:22: Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works?
M't:7:23: And then will I profess unto them, I never knew you: depart from me, ye that work iniquity.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Lu:10:2: Therefore said he unto them, The harvest truly is great, but the labourers are few: pray ye therefore the Lord of the harvest, that he would send forth labourers into his harvest.


----------



## matthewsman

*Hebrews 13:1*

Let brotherly love continue...


----------



## matthewsman

*Matthew 10:28*

Matthew 10:28 
And fear not them which kill the body, but are not able to kill the soul: but rather fear him which is able to destroy both soul and body in wordydirtywordydirtywordydirtywordydirty.


----------



## matthewsman

*1 Cointhians 15:55*

1 Corinthians 15:55:

   O death, where is thy sting? O grave, where is thy victory?


----------



## matthewsman

*1 Corinthians 13:12*

1 Corinthians 13:12  
For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known.


----------



## matthewsman

*2 Kings 6 15-17*

15 When the servant of the man of God got up and went out early the next morning, an army with horses and chariots had surrounded the city. "Oh, my lord, what shall we do?" the servant asked. 

    16 "Don't be afraid," the prophet answered. "Those who are with us are more than those who are with them." 

    17 And Elisha prayed, "O LORD, open his eyes so he may see." Then the LORD opened the servant's eyes, and he looked and saw the hills full of horses and chariots of fire all around Elisha.


----------



## matthewsman

*Acts 2:25-28*

25David said about him: 
   " 'I saw the Lord always before me. 
      Because he is at my right hand, 
      I will not be shaken. 
    26Therefore my heart is glad and my tongue rejoices; 
      my body also will live in hope, 
    27because you will not abandon me to the grave, 
      nor will you let your Holy One see decay. 
    28You have made known to me the paths of life; 
      you will fill me with joy in your presence."


----------



## matthewsman

*Proverbs 27:10*

Proverbs 27:10  
Thine own friend, and thy father's friend, forsake not; neither go into thy brother's house in the day of thy calamity: for better is a neighbour that is near than a brother far off.


----------



## reylamb

*Phillipians 4:11 - 13*

11Not that I speak in respect of want: for I have learned, in whatsoever state I am, therewith to be content. 

 12I know both how to be abased, and I know how to abound: every where and in all things I am instructed both to be full and to be hungry, both to abound and to suffer need. 

 13I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me


----------



## reylamb

*Proverbs 27:17*

Iron sharpeneth iron; so a man sharpeneth the countenance of his friend.


----------



## reylamb

*Proverbs 22:6*

Train up a child in the way he should go: and when he is old, he will not depart from it.


----------



## reylamb

*Proverbs 9:10*

10The fear of the LORD is the beginning of wisdom: and the knowledge of the holy is understanding.


----------



## Al33

*Romans 12; 1,2*

1 I beseech you therefore, brethren, by the mercies of God, that ye present your bodies a living sacrifice, holy, acceptable unto God, which is your reasonable service.

2 And be not conformed to this world: but be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind, that ye may prove what is that good, and acceptable, and perfect, will of God.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Exodus 15:11*

My apologies...  being off these last 4 days I was sure I had someone to pick up the verses here.  Before I left I didn't secure a confirm on that  

I'll put in some extras today to make up.  Here's today's:

Exodus 15:11
Who is like unto thee, O LORD, among the gods? who is like thee, glorious in holiness, fearful in praises, doing wonders?


----------



## StriperAddict

*Isaiah 44:6*

For yesterday:

Isaiah 44:6
Thus saith the LORD the King of Israel, and his redeemer the LORD of hosts;  I am the first, and I am the last; and beside me there is no God.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Revelation 22:13*

For Feb. 12th:

Jesus Christ, in Revelation 22:13:
I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the end, the first and the last.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Isaiah 49:13*

For yesterday, 2/15:

Isaiah 49:13
Sing, O heavens; and be joyful, O earth; and break forth into singing, O mountains: for the LORD hath comforted his people, and will have mercy upon his afflicted.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Hebrews 10:36-38*

For Today:

Hebrews 10:36-38 (King James Version)

36 For ye have need of patience, that, after ye have done the will of God, ye might receive the promise. 

37 For yet a little while, and he that shall come will come, and will not tarry. 

38 Now the just shall live by faith: but if any man draw back, my soul shall have no pleasure in him.


----------



## Vernon Holt

Bible Reading for today (02-17-07):

And this is the record, that God hath given to us eternal life, and this life is in his Son.

He that hath the Son hath life; and he that hath not the Son of God hath not life.  1 John 5:11-12


----------



## Vernon Holt

Bible reading for today (02-18-07)

"No Man can come to me, except the Father which hath sent me draw him, and I will draw him up at the last day".
John 6:44


----------



## Georgiaastro

February 19th:
Proverbs 18:24 KJV

A man that hath friends must shew himself friendly: and there is a friend that sticketh closer than a brother.


----------



## Georgiaastro

February 20
Proverbs 27:10 KJV

Thine own friend, and thy father's friend, forsake not; neither go into thy brother's house in the day of thy calamity: for better is a neighbour that is near than a brother far off.


----------



## Georgiaastro

February 21
Mark 5:19  KJV

Howbeit Jesus suffered him not, but saith unto him, Go home to thy friends, and tell them how great things the Lord hath done for thee, and hath had compassion on thee.


----------



## Georgiaastro

February 22
John 15:15  KJV

Henceforth I call you not servants; for the servant knoweth not what his lord doeth: but I have called you friends; for all things that I have heard of my Father I have made known unto you.


----------



## Georgiaastro

February 23
John 15:13  KJV

Very fimilar scripture

Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends.


----------



## Georgiaastro

February 24
James 2:23  KJV

And the scripture was fulfilled which saith, Abraham believed God, and it was imputed unto him for righteousness: and he was called the Friend of God.


----------



## Georgiaastro

February 25
3rd John 1:14

But I trust I shall shortly see thee, and we shall speak face to face. Peace be to thee. Our friends salute thee. Greet the friends by name.


----------



## SBG

Romans 8:30

Moreover whom he did predestinate, them he also called: and whom he called, them he also justified: and whom he justified, them he also glorified. 

Through Christ, God already recognizes the believer as being glorified!


----------



## SBG

*Jesus can calm the storms of life!*

Matthew

24 And, behold, there arose a great tempest in the sea, insomuch that the ship was covered with the waves: but he was asleep. 
25 And his disciples came to him, and awoke him, saying, Lord, save us: we perish. 
26 And he saith unto them, Why are ye fearful, O ye of little faith? Then he arose, and rebuked the winds and the sea; and there was a great calm. 
27 But the men marvelled, saying, What manner of man is this, that even the winds and the sea obey him!


----------



## SBG

1 Corinthians  2:14

But the natural man receiveth not the things of the Spirit of God: for they are foolishness unto him: neither can he know them, because they are spiritually discerned.


----------



## SBG

Matthew 25

35 For I was an hungred, and ye gave me meat: I was thirsty, and ye gave me drink: I was a stranger, and ye took me in: 

36 Naked, and ye clothed me: I was sick, and ye visited me: I was in prison, and ye came unto me. 

37 Then shall the righteous answer him, saying, Lord, when saw we thee an hungred, and fed thee? or thirsty, and gave thee drink? 

38 When saw we thee a stranger, and took thee in? or naked, and clothed thee? 

39 Or when saw we thee sick, or in prison, and came unto thee? 

40 And the King shall answer and say unto them, Verily I say unto you, Inasmuch as ye have done it unto one of the least of these my brethren, ye have done it unto me.


----------



## SBG

Psalm 29

10 The LORD sitteth upon the flood; yea, the LORD sitteth King for ever. 

11 The LORD will give strength unto his people; the LORD will bless his people with peace


----------



## SBG

Can anyone break God's seal? 


Ephesians 1

11 In whom also we have obtained an inheritance, being predestinated according to the purpose of him who worketh all things after the counsel of his own will: 

12 That we should be to the praise of his glory, who first trusted in Christ. 

13 In whom ye also trusted, after that ye heard the word of truth, the gospel of your salvation: in whom also after that ye believed, ye were sealed with that holy Spirit of promise, 

14 Which is the earnest of our inheritance until the redemption of the purchased possession, unto the praise of his glory.


----------



## SBG

Hear the word.

John 5

22 For the Father judgeth no man, but hath committed all judgment unto the Son: 

23 That all men should honour the Son, even as they honour the Father. He that honoureth not the Son honoureth not the Father which hath sent him. 

24 Verily, verily, I say unto you, He that heareth my word, and believeth on him that sent me, hath everlasting life, and shall not come into condemnation; but is passed from death unto life. 

25 Verily, verily, I say unto you, The hour is coming, and now is, when the dead shall hear the voice of the Son of God: and they that hear shall live. 

26 For as the Father hath life in himself; so hath he given to the Son to have life in himself;


----------



## Win270Brown

*March 5*

2 Corinthians 4:16-18

16Therefore we do not lose heart, but though our outer man is decaying, yet our inner man is being renewed day by day.  17For momentary, light affliction is producing for us an eternal weight of glory far beyond all comparison,
 18while we look not at the things which are seen, but at the things which are not seen; for the things which are seen are temporal, but the things which are not seen are eternal.


----------



## Win270Brown

*Matthew 6*

19. 	"Do not store up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destroy, and where thieves break in and steal.
20. 	"But store up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust destroys, and where thieves do not break in or steal;
21. 	for where your treasure is, there your heart will be also.


----------



## Win270Brown

*Ephesians 2*

8. 	For by grace you have been saved through faith; and that not of yourselves, it is the gift of God;
9. 	not as a result of works, so that no one may boast.
10. 	For we are His workmanship, created in Christ Jesus for good works, which God prepared beforehand so that we would walk in them.


----------



## Win270Brown

*James 1*

5. 	But if any of you lacks wisdom, let him ask of God, who gives to all generously and without reproach, and it will be given to him.
6. 	But he must ask in faith without any doubting, for the one who doubts is like the surf of the sea, driven and tossed by the wind.
7. 	For that man ought not to expect that he will receive anything from the Lord,
8. 	being a double-minded man, unstable in all his ways.


----------



## Win270Brown

*Proverbs 16*

18. 	Pride goes before destruction, 
And a haughty spirit before stumbling.
19. 	It is better to be humble in spirit with the lowly 
Than to divide the spoil with the proud.


----------



## Win270Brown

*Romans 5*

1. 	Therefore, having been justified by faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ,
2. 	through whom also we have obtained our introduction by faith into this grace in which we stand; and we exult in hope of the glory of God.
3. 	And not only this, but we also exult in our tribulations, knowing that tribulation brings about perseverance;
4. 	and perseverance, proven character; and proven character, hope;
5. 	and hope does not disappoint, because the love of God has been poured out within our hearts through the Holy Spirit who was given to us.


----------



## Win270Brown

*Ephesians 4*

29. 	Let no unwholesome word proceed from your mouth, but only such a word as is good for edification according to the need of the moment, so that it will give grace to those who hear.
30. 	Do not grieve the Holy Spirit of God, by whom you were sealed for the day of redemption.
31. 	Let all bitterness and wrath and anger and clamor and slander be put away from you, along with all malice.
32. 	Be kind to one another, tender-hearted, forgiving each other, just as God in Christ also has forgiven you.


----------



## pendy

*Herbews 9:27-28*

27- And just as it is appointed for men to die once, and after that comes judgment,28- so Christ, having been offered once to bear the sins of  many, will appear a second time, not to deal with sin but to save those who are eagerly waiting for him.


----------



## StriperAddict

My thanks for those who took a weeks' time (especially this month) to do the verses. Great scriptures here.


----------



## pendy

*Herbrews 12:2*

2-looking to Jesus the pioneer and perfecter of our faith, who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is seated at the right hand of the throne of God.


----------



## pendy

*Herbrews: 20-21*

20-Now may the God of pease who brought again from the dead our Lord Jesus, the great shepherd of the sheep, by the blood of the eternal covenant, 21- equip you with everything good that you may do his will, working in you that which is pleasing in his sight, through Jesus Christ; to whom be glory for ever and ever.
Amen.


----------



## pendy

*1 Peter 4:7-10*

7- The end of all things is at hand; therefore keep sane and sober for your prayers.
8- Above all hold unfailing  your love for one another, since love covers a multitude of sins.
9-Practice hospitality ungrudgingly to one another.
10- As each has received a gift, employ it for one another, as good stewards of God's varied grace.


----------



## pendy

*2 Peter:10-11*

10- Therefore, brethren, be the more zealous to confirm your call and election, for if you do this you will never fail;
11-so there will be richly provided for you an entrance into eternal kingdom of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ.


----------



## pendy

*PSALMS-117: 1-2*

1- Praise the Lord, all nations! Extol him, him all peoples!
2- For great is his steadfast love toward us; and the  faithfulness of the Lord endures for ever!
Praise the Lord!


----------



## pendy

*Herbrews11:1-3*

1-Now faith is the assurance of things hoped for, the conviction of things not seen.
2-For by  it the men of old recieved divine approval.
3-By faith we understand that the world was created by the worg of God, so that what is seen was made out of things which do not appear.


----------



## Jody Hawk

1 Peter 5:8

Be sober, be vigilant, because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour.


----------



## Jody Hawk

John 6:47
Verily, verily, I say unto you, He that believeth on me hath everlasting life.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Colossians 3:16

Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly in all wisdom; teaching and admonishing one another in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing with grace in your hearts to the Lord.


----------



## Jody Hawk

1 John 1:7

But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship one with another, and the blood of Jesus Christ his Son cleanseth us from all sin.


----------



## Jody Hawk

1 Corinthians 10:21
Ye cannot drink the cup of the Lord, and the cup of the devils. Ye cannot be partakers of the Lord's table and of the table of devils.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Mark 8:38

Whosoever therefore shall be ashamed of me and of my words in this adulterous and sinful generation; of him also shall the Son of man be ashamed, when he cometh in glory of his Father with the holy angels.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Hebrews 9:14
How much more shall the blood of Christ, who through the eternal spirit offered himself without spot to God, purge your conscience from dead works to serve the living God?


----------



## Double Barrel BB

John 6:44

No man can come to me, except the Father which hath sent me draw him: and I will raise him up at the last day.


----------



## Double Barrel BB

*Deuteronomy 5:9-10*

Deuteronomy 5:9-10
9 Thou shalt not bow down thyself unto them, nor serve them: for I the LORD thy God am a jealous God, visiting the iniquity of the fathers upon the children unto the third and fourth generation of them that hate me,
10 And shewing mercy unto thousands of them that love me and keep my commandments.


----------



## Double Barrel BB

Luke 10:17-24
17 And the seventy returned again with joy, saying, Lord, even the devils are subject unto us through thy name.
18 And he said unto them, I beheld Satan as lightning fall from heaven.
19 Behold, I give unto you power to tread on serpents and scorpions, and over all the power of the enemy: and nothing shall by any means hurt you.
20 Notwithstanding in this rejoice not, that the spirits are subject unto you; but rather rejoice, because your names are written in heaven.
21 In that hour Jesus rejoiced in spirit, and said, I thank thee, O Father, Lord of heaven and earth, that thou hast hid these things from the wise and prudent, and hast revealed them unto babes: even so, Father; for so it seemed good in thy sight.
22 All things are delivered to me of my Father: and no man knoweth who the Son is, but the Father; and who the Father is, but the Son, and he to whom the Son will reveal him.
23 And he turned him unto his disciples, and said privately, Blessed are the eyes which see the things that ye see:
24 For I tell you, that many prophets and kings have desired to see those things which ye see, and have not seen them; and to hear those things which ye hear, and have not heard them.


----------



## Double Barrel BB

Philippians 4:10-19
10 But I rejoiced in the Lord greatly, that now at the last your care of me hath flourished again; wherein ye were also careful, but ye lacked opportunity.
11 Not that I speak in respect of want: for I have learned, in whatsoever state I am, therewith to be content.
12 I know both how to be abased, and I know how to abound: every where and in all things I am instructed both to be full and to be hungry, both to abound and to suffer need.
13 I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me.
14 Notwithstanding ye have well done, that ye did communicate with my affliction.
15 Now ye Philippians know also, that in the beginning of the gospel, when I departed from Macedonia, no church communicated with me as concerning giving and receiving, but ye only.
16 For even in Thessalonica ye sent once and again unto my necessity.
17 Not because I desire a gift: but I desire fruit that may abound to your account.
18 But I have all, and abound: I am full, having received of Epaphroditus the things which were sent from you, an odour of a sweet smell, a sacrifice acceptable, wellpleasing to God.
19 But my God shall supply all your need according to his riches in glory by Christ Jesus.


----------



## Double Barrel BB

Matthew 5:43-48
43 Ye have heard that it hath been said, Thou shalt love thy neighbour, and hate thine enemy.
44 But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you; 
45 That ye may be the children of your Father which is in heaven: for he maketh his sun to rise on the evil and on the good, and sendeth rain on the just and on the unjust. 
46 For if ye love them which love you, what reward have ye? do not even the publicans the same?
47 And if ye salute your brethren only, what do ye more than others? do not even the publicans so?
48 Be ye therefore perfect, even as your Father which is in heaven is perfect.


----------



## Double Barrel BB

*I have to apologize to my Brothers and Sisters in Christ, I totally forgot about this on Saturday, I am sorry please forgive me.*

*Here is Saturday's Verses....*

*Psalms 139:1-24*

*1* O LORD, thou hast searched me, and known me.
*2* Thou knowest my downsitting and mine uprising, thou understandest my thought afar off.
*3* Thou compassest my path and my lying down, and art acquainted with all my ways.
*4* For there is not a word in my tongue, but, lo, O LORD, thou knowest it altogether.
*5* Thou hast beset me behind and before, and laid thine hand upon me.
*6* Such knowledge is too wonderful for me; it is high, I cannot attain unto it. 
*7* Whither shall I go from thy spirit? or whither shall I flee from thy presence?
*8* If I ascend up into heaven, thou art there: if I make my bed in ImadummyImadummyImadummyImadummy, behold, thou art there.
*9* If I take the wings of the morning, and dwell in the uttermost parts of the sea;
*10* Even there shall thy hand lead me, and thy right hand shall hold me.
*11* If I say, Surely the darkness shall cover me; even the night shall be light about me.
*12* Yea, the darkness hideth not from thee; but the night shineth as the day: the darkness and the light are both alike to thee.
*13* For thou hast possessed my reins: thou hast covered me in my mother's womb.
*14* I will praise thee; for I am fearfully and wonderfully made: marvellous are thy works; and that my soul knoweth right well.
*15* My substance was not hid from thee, when I was made in secret, and curiously wrought in the lowest parts of the earth. 
*16* Thine eyes did see my substance, yet being unperfect; and in thy book all my members were written, which in continuance were fashioned, when as yet there was none of them. *17* How precious also are thy thoughts unto me, O God! how great is the sum of them!
*18* If I should count them, they are more in number than the sand: when I awake, I am still with thee.
*19* Surely thou wilt slay the wicked, O God: depart from me therefore, ye bloody men.
*20* For they speak against thee wickedly, and thine enemies take thy name in vain.
*21* Do not I hate them, O LORD, that hate thee? and am not I grieved with those that rise up against thee?
*22* I hate them with perfect hatred: I count them mine enemies.
*23* Search me, O God, and know my heart: try me, and know my thoughts:
*24* And see if there be any wicked way in me, and lead me in the way everlasting. ​


----------



## Double Barrel BB

1 Corinthians 11:23-34
23 For I have received of the Lord that which also I delivered unto you, That the Lord Jesus the same night in which he was betrayed took bread:
24 And when he had given thanks, he brake it, and said, Take, eat: this is my body, which is broken for you: this do in remembrance of me.
25 After the same manner also he took the cup, when he had supped, saying, This cup is the new testament in my blood: this do ye, as oft as ye drink it, in remembrance of me.
26 For as often as ye eat this bread, and drink this cup, ye do shew the Lord's death till he come.
27 Wherefore whosoever shall eat this bread, and drink this cup of the Lord, unworthily, shall be guilty of the body and blood of the Lord.
28 But let a man examine himself, and so let him eat of that bread, and drink of that cup.
29 For he that eateth and drinketh unworthily, eateth and drinketh ****ation to himself, not discerning the Lord's body.
30 For this cause many are weak and sickly among you, and many sleep.
31 For if we would judge ourselves, we should not be judged.
32 But when we are judged, we are chastened of the Lord, that we should not be condemned with the world.
33 Wherefore, my brethren, when ye come together to eat, tarry one for another.
34 And if any man hunger, let him eat at home; that ye come not together unto condemnation. And the rest will I set in order when I come.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Nehemiah 9:17*

Nehemiah 9:17  (NKJV)

They refused to obey,
      And they were not mindful of Your wonders 
      That You did among them. 
      But they hardened their necks, 
      And in their rebellion
      They appointed a leader 
      To return to their bondage. 
      But You are God, 
      Ready to pardon, 
      Gracious and merciful, 
      Slow to anger, 
      Abundant in kindness, 
      And did not forsake them.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Daniel 9:17-19*

Sorry, a little late today...

Daniel 9: 17-19

17 Now therefore, our God, hear the prayer of Your servant, and his supplications, and for the Lord’s sake cause Your face to shine on Your sanctuary, which is desolate. 
18 O my God, incline Your ear and hear; open Your eyes and see our desolations, and the city which is called by Your name; for we do not present our supplications before You because of our righteous deeds, but because of Your great mercies. 
19 O Lord, hear! O Lord, forgive! O Lord, listen and act! Do not delay for Your own sake, my God, for Your city and Your people are called by Your name.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Col 1:12-17*

Col. 1:12-17

12 giving thanks unto the Father, who made us meet to be partakers of the inheritance of the saints in light; 

 13 who delivered us out of the power of darkness, and translated us into the kingdom of the Son of his love; 

 14 in whom we have our redemption, the forgiveness of our sins: 

 15 who is the image of the invisible God, the firstborn of all creation; 

 16 for in him were all things created, in the heavens and upon the earth, things visible and things invisible, whether thrones or dominions or principalities or powers; all things have been created through him, and unto him; 

 17 and he is before all things, and in him all things consist.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Galatians 5:16, 22-23*

Galatians 5:16, 22-23

15 This I say, then, Walk in the Spirit, and ye shall not fulfill the lust of the flesh.  

22-23 But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, gentleness, goodness, faith, meekness, and temperance: against such there is no law.


----------



## justme

For everything there is a season,
And a time for every matter under heaven:
A time to be born, and a time to die;
A time to plant, 
and a time to pluck up what is planted;
A time to kill, and a time to heal;
A time to break down, and a time to build up;
A time to weep, and a time to laugh;
A time to mourn, and a time to dance;
A time to throw away stones, 
and a time to gather stones together;
A time to embrace, 
And a time to refrain from embracing;
A time to seek, and a time to lose;
A time to keep, and a time to throw away;
A time to tear, and a time to sew;
A time to keep silence, and a time to speak;
A time to love, and a time to hate,
A time for war, and a time for peace.
Ecclesiastes 3:1-8


----------



## StriperAddict

Sorry for the missed vereses folks...  here's the makeup for Friday, Sat & Sunday:

Fri:
Exodus 15:11
Who among the gods is like you, O LORD ? Who is like you— majestic in holiness, awesome in glory, working wonders?

Sat:
Titus 2:11-14
 11 For the grace of God hath appeared, bringing salvation to all men, 

 12 instructing us, to the intent that, denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should live soberly and righteously and godly in this present world; 

 13 looking for the blessed hope and appearing of the glory of the great God and our Saviour Jesus Christ; 

 14 who gave himself for us, that he might redeem us from all iniquity, and purify unto himself a people for his own possession, zealous of good works.

Sun:
Psalm119:9
 9 How can a young man cleanse his way?
         By taking heed according to Your word.


----------



## REMINGTON710

*Philippians 1:21*

I am not positive how this is suposed to be done, but I am just posting some of the verses that help me the most with my day to day travles   



Philippians 1:21

For me to live is Christ and to die is gain.


----------



## REMINGTON710

*James 4:8*

James 4:8

Come near to God and he will come to you. Wash yourhands you sinners, and purifyyour hearts, you double minded.


----------



## StriperAddict

REMINGTON710 said:


> James 4:8
> 
> Come near to God and he will come to you. Wash yourhands you sinners, and purifyyour hearts, you double minded.



A good reminder for all of us, thanks Z


----------



## REMINGTON710

John 3:16


For God so loved the world he gave his one and only Son, that whomever believes in hinm shall not perish but have ever lasting life.


----------



## REMINGTON710

*John 21:25*

21:25


And there are also many things that Jesus did, which if they were written one by one, I suppose that even the world even world itself could not contain the books that would be written. Amen


----------



## REMINGTON710

*James 4:6*

Just a point I try to keep in the front of my mind

But he gives us more grace. That is why Scripture says : "God opposes the proud but gives grace to the humble."


----------



## SBG

REMINGTON710 said:


> Just a point I try to keep in the front of my mind
> 
> But he gives us more grace. That is why Scripture says : "God opposes the proud but gives grace to the humble."



Amen!!!


----------



## REMINGTON710

*1 Samual 17:45*

I am posting this because although spears may not come at us the devil has his own spears and sword that we have to fight day in and day out.


David said to the Philistine, "You come against me with sword and spear and javelin, but I come against you in the name of the Lord Almighty, The God of the armys Israel, whom you have defied.


----------



## SBG

REMINGTON710 said:


> I am posting this because although spears may not come at us the devil has his own spears and sword that we have to fight day in and day out.
> 
> 
> David said to the Philistine, "You come against me with sword and spear and javelin, but I come against you in the name of the Lord Almighty, The God of the armys Israel, whom you have defied.



Amen again!!


----------



## REMINGTON710

1 Samual 17:46


This day the Lord will hand you over to me, and I will strike you down and cut off your head. Today I will give the carcasses of the Philistine army to the birds of the air and the beast of the earth, and *the whole world will know there is a God in Isreal.*


----------



## SBG

John 8:36

If the Son therefore shall make you free, ye shall be free indeed.


----------



## SBG

*2 Peter 3:9*

The Lord is not slack concerning his promise, as some men count slackness; but is longsuffering to us-ward, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to repentance


----------



## SBG

Although He was the son of God, when He saw His friend had died, Jesus cried, even as you and I.

John 11:35

Jesus wept


----------



## SBG

*Jude 1:22-23*

And of some have compassion, making a difference: And others save with fear, pulling them out of the fire; hating even the garment spotted by the flesh.


----------



## SBG

*Matthew 6:28-30*

And why take ye thought for raiment? Consider the lilies of the field, how they grow; they toil not, neither do they spin: 

 And yet I say unto you, That even Solomon in all his glory was not arrayed like one of these. 

 Wherefore, if God so clothe the grass of the field, which to day is, and to morrow is cast into the oven, shall he not much more clothe you, O ye of little faith?


----------



## SBG

*1 Peter 5:8-9*

8 Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour: 

9 Whom resist stedfast in the faith, knowing that the same afflictions are accomplished in your brethren that are in the world.


----------



## SBG

*Revelation 22:17*

And the Spirit and the bride say, Come. And let him that heareth say, Come. And let him that is athirst come. And whosoever will, let him take the water of life freely.


----------



## brofoster

Luke 11:24 When the unclean spirit is gone out of a man, he walketh through dry places, seeking rest; and finding none, he saith, I will return unto my house whence I came out. 

 Luk 11:25  And when he cometh, he findeth [it] swept and garnished. 

 Luk 11:26  Then goeth he, and taketh [to him] seven other spirits more wicked than himself; and they enter in, and dwell there: and the last [state] of that man is worse than the first. 

When we read these verses it is very easy to miss the true meaning.  Many versions in verse 25 say that the house was swept put in order, but unoccupied.  Taking into consideration that this house is the actual mind of a man we need to understand as Christians that when we get rid of the demons we once dealt with, we need to replace them with something positive to fill that void or the temptations come back stronger.  Then we are truly in worse shape than before.  Please set aside a little time each day to study the Word of God and do some praying.

Calvin


----------



## brofoster

Psa 111:9 He sent redemption unto his people: he hath commanded his covenant for ever: holy and reverend [is] his name.  

GOD IS NOT OUR CASUAL FRIEND!

More and more I hear televangelist speak about God in a mannner that is relaxed.  Phrases like the "Old Man Upstairs" are often used to describe a diety that we should have the utmost reverence for.  In man's plight to understand God he has to reduce him to something that his mind will register.  ALWAYS A MISTAKE!  As we read, the Word tells us that as high as the heavens are above the earth, so are God's ways above mans.  Basically we can never begin to phathom the mind of God and the plain that thinks on.  He is in all places at once.  Time has no relevance with him, for he was at the beginning and at the end.  He is all power. So what type of attitude should we have when we approach God?

Not a mind of fear, but one of awe at his infinite power and matchless grace.


----------



## brofoster

Hbr 11:1 ¶ Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen. 


 Hbr 11:2  For by it the elders obtained a good report. 


 Hbr 11:3  Through faith we understand that the worlds were framed by the word of God, so that things which are seen were not made of things which do appear. 


 Hbr 11:4 ¶ By faith Abel offered unto God a more excellent sacrifice than Cain, by which he obtained witness that he was righteous, God testifying of his gifts: and by it he being dead yet speaketh. 


 Hbr 11:5  By faith Enoch was translated that he should not see death; and was not found, because God had translated him: for before his translation he had this testimony, that he pleased God. 


 Hbr 11:6  But without faith [it is] impossible to please [him]: for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and [that] he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him.


----------



## crackerdave

brofoster-you are very right about the fact that many people today try to bring God down to our level [man upstairs,etc.] We should be fearful and reverent when we seek to talk with the Creator of the universe,and not forget that He holds the power that determines whether our heart will take that next beat or not. Praise God and thank Him for loving us and not giving us what we really deserve!


----------



## brofoster

Hbr 11:7  By faith Noah, being warned of God of things not seen as yet, moved with fear, prepared an ark to the saving of his house; by the which he condemned the world, and became heir of the righteousness which is by faith. 


 Hbr 11:8 ¶ By faith Abraham, when he was called to go out into a place which he should after receive for an inheritance, obeyed; and he went out, not knowing whither he went. 


 Hbr 11:9  By faith he sojourned in the land of promise, as [in] a strange country, dwelling in tabernacles with Isaac and Jacob, the heirs with him of the same promise: 


 Hbr 11:10  For he looked for a city which hath foundations, whose builder and maker [is] God.


----------



## brofoster

What [doth it] profit, my brethren, though a man say he hath faith, and have not works? can faith save him? 

 Jam 2:15  If a brother or sister be naked, and destitute of daily food, 

 Jam 2:16  And one of you say unto them, Depart in peace, be [ye] warmed and filled; notwithstanding ye give them not those things which are needful to the body; what [doth it] profit? 

 Jam 2:17  Even so faith, if it hath not works, is dead, being alone. 

Faith is active and alive.  When we say that believe in God, we need to be ready to do something to manifest that faith.  By faith Abel OFFERED a more acceptable sacrafice.  By faith Abraham LEFT Ur and TRAVELED to a land that he had never seen.  Those of us who are faithful will DO the the things God commands us.  

The proof is in the pudding!  Have a great weekend hunters!


----------



## brofoster

Rom 12:1 ¶ I beseech you therefore, brethren, by the mercies of God, that ye present your bodies a living sacrifice, holy, acceptable unto God, [which is] your reasonable service. 


 Rom 12:2  And be not conformed to this world: but be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind, that ye may prove what [is] that good, and acceptable, and perfect, will of God.


----------



## brofoster

Mat 22:37  Jesus said unto him, Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind. 

 Mat 22:38  This is the first and great commandment. 

 Mat 22:39  And the second [is] like unto it, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself. 

 Mat 22:40  On these two commandments hang all the law and the prophets. 

I honestly believe that from these verses we find the basis for one of rules that we teach our children and carry through adulthood.  "Treat people how you want to be treated".  With respect to the post yesterday we need to transform our minds and change the way we think about things.  

     Perfect case in point.  I know an older woman who always seems to have difficulties.  Every week there is a new situation in the family, that seems to end the world.  After a while I must admit that I sort of became numb and sort of aggitated by this constant saga.  Maybe it was a plea for attention.  THIS IS WHAT I THOUGHT!

     When we read the Bible it is never about what I think but what is the mind of God.  Treating people the way I want to be treated needs to be revisited.  When I am sick I do not want visitors.  This lady would feel neglected if no one came and visited her in her illness.  So how does treating her the way I want to be treated help her in her situation.

I no longer need to treat people the way I need to be treated.  What I need to do is treat people the way they need to be treated, and thereby be a help.  I need to consider her and see what her needs are and be there to provide that help!

Today is the day that the Lord has made, let us rejoice and be glad in it!

Brofoster


----------



## pendy

*PSALMS 91*

91:1-2 He who dwells in the shelter of the Most High,who abides in the shadow of the Almighty, will say to the Lord, "My refuge and my fortress; my God, in whom I trust."


----------



## pendy

*DANIEL 8:15-17*

8:15-17 When I, Daniel, had seen the vision, I sought to understand it; and behold, there stood before me one having the appearance of a man. And I heard a man's voice between the banks of the U'lai, and it called, "Gabriel, make this man understand the vision." So he came near where I stood; and when he came, I was frightened and fell upon my face. But he said to me, "Understand, O son of man, that the vision is for the time of the end.


----------



## pendy

*JOHN10:22-30*

JOHN10:22-30  It was the feast of the Dedication at Jerusalem; it was winter,and Jesus was walking in the temple in the portico of Solomon. So the Jews gathered round him and said to him, "How long will you keep us in suspense? If you are the Christ, tell us plainly."Jesus answered them , I told you, and you do not believe. The works that I do in my Father's name, they bear witness to me: but you do not believe, because you do not belong to my sheep. My sheep hear my voice, and I know them, and they follow me: and I give them eternal life, and they shall never perish, and no one shall snatch them out of my hand. My Father, who has given them to me,"is greater than all, and no one is able to snatch them out of the Father's hand. I and the Father are one."


----------



## pendy

*PSALMS71:1-3*

In thee,O Lord, do I take refuge; let me never be put to shame! In thy righteousness deliver me and rescue me; incline thy ear to me, and save me! Be thou to me a rock of refuge, a strong fortress, to save me, for thou art my rock and my fortress.


----------



## pendy

*2CORINTHIANS 7:1*

Since we have these promises, beloved, let us cleanse ourselves from every defilement of body and spirit, and make holiness perfect in thefear of God.


----------



## pendy

*HERBREWS 13: 1-5*

Let brotherly love continue. Do not negllect to show hospitality to strangers, for thereby some have entertained angels unawares. Remember those who are in prison, as though in prison with them; and those who are ill-treated, since you also are in the body. Let marriage be held in honor among all, and let the marriage bed be undefiled; for God will judge the immoral and adulterous. Keep your life free from love of money, and be content with what you have; for he has said, " i will never fail you nor forsake you."


----------



## pendy

*REVELATION 1:1-3*

The revelation fo Jesus Christ, which God gave him to show to his servants what must soon take place; and he made it known by sending his angel to his servant John, who bore witness to the word of God and to the testimony of Jesus Christ, even to all that he saw. Blessed is he who reads aloud the words of the prophecy, and Blessed are those who hear, and who keep what is written therein; for the time is near.


----------



## Jasper

*John 6, 16 - 21*

In the evening his disciples went down to the sea, got in the boat, and headed back across the water to Capernaum. It had grown quite dark and Jesus had not yet retuned. A huge wind blew up, churning the sea. They were maybe three or four miles out when they saw Jesus walking on the sea, quite near the boat. They were scared senseless, but he reassured them, "It's me. It's all right. Don't be afraid." So they took him on board. In no time they reached land - the exact spot they were headed to.


----------



## Jasper

*John 15, 5 - 8*

"I am the Vine, you are the branches. When you're joined with me and I with you, the relation initmate and organic, the harvest is sure to be abundant. Separated, you can't produce a thing. Anyone who separates from me is deadwood, gathered up and thrown on the bonfire. But if you make yourselves at home with me and my words are at home in you, you can be sure that whatever you ask will be listened to and acted upon. This is how my Father shows who he is- when you produce grapes, when you mature as my disciples.


----------



## Jasper

*John 14- 21*

"The person who knows my commandments and keeps them, that's who loves me. And the person who loves me will be loved by my Father, and I will love him and make myself plain to him."


----------



## Jasper

*John 12 35-36*

Jesus said, "For a brief time still, the light is among you. Walk by the light you have so darkness doesn't destoy you. If you walk in darkness, you don't know where you're going. As you have the light, believe in the light. The light will be within you, and shining through your lives. You'll be children of light."


----------



## Jasper

*John 12 44 - 46*

Jesus summed it all up when he cried out, "Whoever believes in me, believes not just in me but in the One who sent me. Whoever looks at me is looking, in fact, at the One who sent me. I am Light that has come into the world so that all who believe in me won't have to stay any longer in the dark."


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Wed. May 16
II Thessalonians

2:15	 Therefore, brethren, stand fast, and hold the traditions which ye have been taught, whether by word, or our epistle.
2:16	Now our Lord Jesus Christ himself, and God, even our Father, which hath loved us, and hath given us everlasting consolation and good hope through grace,


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

James 1:5	 If any of you lack wisdom, let him ask of God, that giveth to all men liberally, and upbraideth not; and it shall be given him


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

II Timothy 2:11	 It is a faithful saying: For if we be dead with him, we shall also live with him:
2:12	If we suffer, we shall also reign with him: if we deny him, he also will deny us:


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Psalms 46:10	 Be still, and know that I am God: I will be exalted among the heathen, I will be exalted in the earth.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Ecclesiastes 5:1	 Keep thy foot when thou goest to the house of God, and be more ready to hear, than to give the sacrifice of fools: for they consider not that they do evil.
5:2	Be not rash with thy mouth, and let not thine heart be hasty to utter any thing before God: for God is in heaven, and thou upon earth: therefore let thy words be few.


----------



## SnowHunter

Luke 10:25-27 from NIV

25 On one occasion an expert in the law stoop up to test Jesus. "Teacher," he asked,"what must I do to inherit eternal life?"
26 What is written in the Law?" he replied. "How do you read it?"
27 He answered:"'Love the Lord your God will all your heart and with all your soul and with all your strength and with all your mind' and 'Love your neighbor as yourself'"


----------



## SnowHunter

Luke 10:29-     NIV

29 But he wanted to justif himself, so he asked Jesus, "And who is my neighbor?"
30 In reply Jesus said: "A man was going down from Jerusalem to Jericho, when he fell into the hands of robbers. They stripped him of his clothes, beat him and went away, leaving him half dead.
31 A priest happened to be going down the same road, and when he saw the man, he passed by on the other side.
32 So to, a Levite, when he came to the place and saw him, pass by on the other side
33 but a samaritin, as he traveled, came where the man was, and when he saw him, he took pity on him.
34 He went to him and bandaged his wounds, pouring on oil and wine. Then he put the man on his own donkey, took him to an inn and took care of him.
35 The next day he took out two silver coins and gave them to the innkeeper. "Look after him" he said, "and when I return, I will reimburse you for any extra expense you have."
36 "Which of these three was a neighbor to the man who fell unto the hands of robbers?" 
37 The expert in the law replied, "The one who had mercy on him" Jesus told him, "Go and do likewise"


----------



## SnowHunter

Revelations 16:10-11 NIV

10 The fifth angel poured out his bowl on the throne of the beast, and his kingdom was plunged into darkness. Men knawed thier tongues in agony
11 and cursed the God of heaven because of thier pains and sores, but they refused to repent of what they had done.


----------



## SnowHunter

Thessalonians 4:7-8
7 For God did not call us to be impure, but to live a holy life. 
8 Therefore, he who rejects this instruction does not reject man but God, who gives you his Holy Spirit.


----------



## SnowHunter

Romans 8:1-2
1 Therefore, there is no condemnation for those who are in  Christ Jesus,
2 because through Christ Jesus, the law of the Spirit of life set me free from the law of sin and death


----------



## elfiii

Romans 8:5-8

5 For they that are after the flesh mind the things of the flesh; but they that are after the Spirit the things of the Spirit. 

6 For the mind of the flesh is death; but the mind of the Spirit is life and peace: 

7 because the mind of the flesh is enmity against God; for it is not subject to the law of God, neither indeed can it be; 

8 and they that are in the flesh cannot please God.


----------



## elfiii

Romans 8:9-11

9 But ye are not in the flesh but in the Spirit, if so be that the Spirit of God dwelleth in you. But if any man hath not the Spirit of Christ, he is none of his. 

10 And if Christ is in you, the body is dead because of sin; but the spirit is life because of righteousness. 

11 But if the Spirit of him that raised up Jesus from the dead dwelleth in you, he that raised up Christ Jesus from the dead shall give life also to your mortal bodies through his Spirit that dwelleth in you.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Lamentations 3:22-24*

for yesterday;  Lamentations 3:22-24

 22  It is of the LORD's mercies that we are not consumed, because His compassions fail not. 

 23  They are new every morning: great is thy faithfulness. 

 24  The LORD is my portion, saith my soul; therefore will I hope in Him.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Zephaniah 3:5*

For today:  Zephaniah 3:5

The LORD within her is righteous; He does no wrong. Morning by morning He dispenses His justice, and every new day He does not fail, yet the unrighteous know no shame.


----------



## PWalls

*1 John 2:6*

Today's verse is 1 John 2:6

He that saith he abideth in Him ought himself also so to walk, even as He walked.

KJV


----------



## PWalls

*1 John 1 : 9*

If we confess our sins, He is faithful and just to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.


----------



## PWalls

*John 14:6*

Probably been put in here many times, but it is awesome.

John Chapter 14, verse 6:

Jesus saith unto him "I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father but by me".


----------



## PWalls

*Romans 8:18*

Romans Chapter 8, verse 18:

For I reckon that the sufferings of this present time are not worthy to be compared with the glory which shall be revealed in us.


----------



## PWalls

*2 Timothy 3:16-17*

Awesome verses about the power of Scripture in our daily lives.

2 Timothy 3 : 16-17

All Scripture is given by inspiration of God and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness: That the man of God may be perfect, thoroughly furnished unto all good works.


----------



## PWalls

*Romans 8:28*

For we know all things work to good for those who love the Lord and are called according to His purpose.


----------



## PWalls

*1 Corinthians 14:39*

Therefore, breathren, desire earnestly to prophesy; and do not forbid to speak with tongues.


----------



## NoOne

*Ecclesiastes 7:20*

For there is not a just man upon earth, that doeth good, and sinneth not.


----------



## NoOne

*Isaiah 64:6*

But we are all as an unclean thing, and all our righteousnesses are as filthy rags; and we all do fade as a leaf; and our iniquities, like the wind, have taken us away.


----------



## NoOne

*Proverbs 15:3*

The eyes of the Lord are in every place, beholding the evil and the good.


----------



## NoOne

*Psalms 51:5,6*

Behold, I was shapen in iniquity; and in sin did my mother conceive me. Behold, thou desirest truth in the inward parts: and in the hidden part thou shalt make me to know wisdom.


----------



## NoOne

*Psalms 51:1,2,3*

Have mercy upon me, O God, according to thy lovingkindness: according unto the multitude of thy tender mercies blot out my transgressions. Wash me throughly from my iniguity, and cleanse me from my sin. For I acknowledge my transgressions: and my sin is ever before me.


----------



## NoOne

*John 1:29*

The next day John seeth Jesus coming unto him, and saith, Behold the Lamb of God, which taketh away the sin of the world.


----------



## NoOne

*Romans 5:8,9*

*But God commended his love toward us, in that, while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us. Much more then, being justified by his blood, we shall be saved from wrath through him.*


----------



## justthinking

Acts 17:26-27

From one man he made every nation of men, that they should inhabit the whole earth; and he determined the times set for them and the exact places where they should live. God did this so that men would seek him and perhaps reach out for him and find him, though he is not far from each one of us.


----------



## justthinking

Psalm 51:17

The sacrifices of God are a broken spirit; a broken and contrite heart, O God, you will not despise.


----------



## justthinking

Matthew 11:28-30
"Come to me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you and learn from me, for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. For my yoke is easy and my burden is light."


----------



## justthinking

(sorry about the delay in posting this today - I hope it was worth the wait!)

Acts 10:39-43

"We are witnesses of everything he did in the country of the Jews and in Jerusalem. They killed him by hanging him on a tree, but God raised him from the dead on the third day and caused him to be seen. He was not seen by all the people, but by witnesses whom God had already chosen—by us who ate and drank with him after he rose from the dead. He commanded us to preach to the people and to testify that he is the one whom God appointed as judge of the living and the dead. All the prophets testify about him that everyone who believes in him receives forgiveness of sins through his name."


----------



## justthinking

Isaiah 41:10

'Do not fear, for I am with you;
         Do not anxiously look about you, for I am your God 
         I will strengthen you, surely I will help you,
         Surely I will uphold you with My righteous right hand.'


----------



## justthinking

Psalm 100:5

For the LORD is good and his love endures forever; his faithfulness continues through all generations.


----------



## justthinking

Psalm 19:14   

Let the words of my mouth and the meditation of my heart
Be acceptable in Your sight, 
O LORD, my strength and my Redeemer.


----------



## Vernon Holt

He that goeth forth and weepeth, bearing precious seed (God's Word), shall doubtless come again with rejoicing, Bringing his sheaves (the harvest) with him.  Psalm 125:6


----------



## Vernon Holt

And this is the record, that God hath given to us eternal life, and this life is in his Son.

He that hath the Son hath life, and he that hath not the Son of God hath not life.  I John 5:11-12


----------



## Vernon Holt

But sanctify the Lord God in your hearts; and be ready always to give an answer to every man that asketh you a reason of the hope that is in you with meekness and fear.

I Peter 3:15


----------



## Vernon Holt

Wherefore seeing we also are compassed about with so great a cloud of witnesses, let us lay aside every weight, and the sin which doth so easily beset [us], and let us run with patience the race that is set before us, 

Looking unto Jesus the author and finisher of [our] faith; who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is set down at the right hand of the throne of God. 

Hebrews 12:1-2


----------



## Vernon Holt

I exhort therefore, that first of all, supplications, prayers, intercessions, and giving of thanks be made for all Men.  For this is good and acceptable in the sight of God our Savior.  Who will have all men to be saved and to come unto the knowledge of the truth.

I Timothy 2:1 & 4


----------



## Vernon Holt

That which is born of the flesh is flesh; and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit. 

Marvel not that I said unto thee, Ye must be born again. 

John 3: 6-7


----------



## Vernon Holt

And the Spirit and the bride say, Come. And let him that heareth say, Come. And let him that is athirst come. And *whosoever will*, let him take the water of life freely.

Revelation 22:17


----------



## crackerdave

*God's Gift*

"For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God. Not of works,lest any man should boast."

Ephesians 2:8-9


----------



## crackerdave

*God's Word*

" Every word of God is pure: He is a shield unto them that put their trust in Him."

Proverbs 30:5


----------



## crackerdave

*Eternal Life*

"Verily,verily,I say unto you,He that heareth my word,and believeth on Him that sent me,hath everlasting life,and shall not come into condemnation;but is passed from death unto life."

John 5:24


----------



## crackerdave

*Prayer*

"And whatsoever ye shall ask in my name,that will I do,that the Father may be glorified in the Son."

"If ye shall ask anything in my name,I will do it."

John 14:13-14


----------



## crackerdave

*Confidence*

"Wait on the Lord:be of good courage,and He shall strenghthen thine heart:wait,I say,on the Lord."


Psalms 27:14


----------



## crackerdave

*Peace*

"Thou wilt keep him in perfect peace,whose mind is stayed on thee:because he trusteth in thee."

Isaiah 26:3


----------



## crackerdave

*Do Not Worry*

"Be careful for nothing; but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known unto God."


Philippians  4:6


----------



## Double Barrel BB

*2 Thessalonians 1:1-4*

2 Thessalonians 1:1-4

1 Paul, and Silvanus, and Timotheus, unto the church of the Thessalonians in God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ: 

2 Grace unto you, and peace, from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ.

3 We are bound to thank God always for you, brethren, as it is meet, because that your faith groweth exceedingly, and the charity of every one of you all toward each other aboundeth;

4 So that we ourselves glory in you in the churches of God for your patience and faith in all your persecutions and tribulations that ye endure:


----------



## Double Barrel BB

*2 Thessalonians 1:5-10*

2 Thessalonians 1:5-10

5 Which is a manifest token of the righteous judgment of God, that ye may be counted worthy of the kingdom of God, for which ye also suffer
6 Seeing it is a righteous thing with God to recompense tribulation to them that trouble you;
7 And to you who are troubled rest with us, when the Lord Jesus shall be revealed from heaven with his mighty angels,
8 In flaming fire taking vengeance on them that know not God, and that obey not the gospel of our Lord Jesus Christ:
9 Who shall be punished with everlasting destruction from the presence of the Lord, and from the glory of his power;
10 When he shall come to be glorified in his saints, and to be admired in all them that believe (because our testimony among you was believed) in that day.


----------



## Double Barrel BB

*2 Thessalonians 1:11-12, 2 Thessalonians 2:1-2*

2 Thessalonians 1:11-12
11 Wherefore also we pray always for you, that our God would count you worthy of this calling, and fulfil all the good pleasure of his goodness, and the work of faith with power:
12 That the name of our Lord Jesus Christ may be glorified in you, and ye in him, according to the grace of our God and the Lord Jesus Christ.

2 Thessalonians 2:1-2
1 Now we beseech you, brethren, by the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ, and by our gathering together unto him,
2 That ye be not soon shaken in mind, or be troubled, neither by spirit, nor by word, nor by letter as from us, as that the day of Christ is at hand.


----------



## Double Barrel BB

2 Thessalonians 2:3-12
3 Let no man deceive you by any means: for that day shall not come, except there come a falling away first, and that man of sin be revealed, the son of perdition;
4 Who opposeth and exalteth himself above all that is called God, or that is worshipped; so that he as God sitteth in the temple of God, shewing himself that he is God.
5 Remember ye not, that, when I was yet with you, I told you these things?
6 And now ye know what withholdeth that he might be revealed in his time.
7 For the mystery of iniquity doth already work: only he who now letteth will let, until he be taken out of the way.
8 And then shall that Wicked be revealed, whom the Lord shall consume with the spirit of his mouth, and shall destroy with the brightness of his coming:
9 Even him, whose coming is after the working of Satan with all power and signs and lying wonders,
10 And with all deceivableness of unrighteousness in them that perish; because they received not the love of the truth, that they might be saved.
11 And for this cause God shall send them strong delusion, that they should believe a lie:
12 That they all might be d amned who believed not the truth, but had pleasure in unrighteousness.


----------



## Double Barrel BB

*2 Thessalonians 2:13-17*

2 Thessalonians 2:13-17
13 But we are bound to give thanks alway to God for you, brethren beloved of the Lord, because God hath from the beginning chosen you to salvation through sanctification of the Spirit and belief of the truth:
14 Whereunto he called you by our gospel, to the obtaining of the glory of our Lord Jesus Christ.
15 Therefore, brethren, stand fast, and hold the traditions which ye have been taught, whether by word, or our epistle.
16 Now our Lord Jesus Christ himself, and God, even our Father, which hath loved us, and hath given us everlasting consolation and good hope through grace,
17 Comfort your hearts, and stablish you in every good word and work.


----------



## Double Barrel BB

*Sat and Sun DBV's*

Something has come up, and I will be away from my computer this weekend so I wanted to go ahead and post Saturday's and Sunday's DBV:


Saturday

2 Thessalonians 3:1-5
1 Finally, brethren, pray for us, that the word of the Lord may have free course, and be glorified, even as it is with you:
2 And that we may be delivered from unreasonable and wicked men: for all men have not faith.
3 But the Lord is faithful, who shall stablish you, and keep you from evil.
4 And we have confidence in the Lord touching you, that ye both do and will do the things which we command you.
5 And the Lord direct your hearts into the love of God, and into the patient waiting for Christ.

Sunday

2 Thessalonians 3:6-18
6 Now we command you, brethren, in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ, that ye withdraw yourselves from every brother that walketh disorderly, and not after the tradition which he received of us.
7 For yourselves know how ye ought to follow us: for we behaved not ourselves disorderly among you;
8 Neither did we eat any man's bread for nought; but wrought with labour and travail night and day, that we might not be chargeable to any of you:
9 Not because we have not power, but to make ourselves an ensample unto you to follow us.
10 For even when we were with you, this we commanded you, that if any would not work, neither should he eat. 
11 For we hear that there are some which walk among you disorderly, working not at all, but are busybodies. 
12 Now them that are such we command and exhort by our Lord Jesus Christ, that with quietness they work, and eat their own bread.
13 But ye, brethren, be not weary in well doing.
14 And if any man obey not our word by this epistle, note that man, and have no company with him, that he may be ashamed.
15 Yet count him not as an enemy, but admonish him as a brother.
16 Now the Lord of peace himself give you peace always by all means. The Lord be with you all.
17 The salutation of Paul with mine own hand, which is the token in every epistle: so I write.
18 The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ be with you all. Amen.


----------



## 60Grit

Ecclesiastes 7:20 

There is not a righteous man on earth 
who does what is right and never sins.


----------



## 60Grit

Psalm 103:13-14

13As a father has compassion on his children, 
so the LORD has compassion on those who fear him; 
14 for he knows how we are formed, 
he remembers that we are dust.


----------



## 60Grit

*2Corinthians 4:7-12*
*<O</O*
*7 But we have this treasure in jars of clay to show that this all-surpassing power is from God and not from us. 8 We are hard pressed on every side, but not crushed; perplexed, but not in despair; 9 persecuted, but not abandoned; struck down, but not destroyed. 10 We always carry around in our body the death of Jesus, so that the life of Jesus may also be revealed in our body. 11 For we who are alive are always being given over to death for Jesus' sake, so that his life may be revealed in our mortal body. 12 So then, death is at work in us, but life is at work in you.<O</O*


----------



## 60Grit

Romans 5:3-5

 1 Therefore, since we have been justified through faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ, 2  through whom we have gained access by faith into this grace in which we now stand. And we rejoice in the hope of the glory of God. 3 Not only so, but we also rejoice in our sufferings, because we know that suffering produces perseverance; 4 perseverance, character; and character, hope. 5 And hope does not disappoint us, because God has poured out his love into our hearts by the Holy Spirit, whom he has given us.


----------



## 60Grit

*Collosians 2:13-15*
*<O</O*
*13 When you were dead in your sins and in the uncircumcision of your sinful nature, God made you<SUP> </SUP>alive with Christ. He forgave us all our sins, 14 having canceled the written code, with its regulations, that was against us and that stood opposed to us; he took it away, nailing it to the cross. 15 And having disarmed the powers and authorities, he made a public spectacle of them, triumphing over them by the cross.<O</O*


----------



## 60Grit

*1 John 4:7-12<O</O*
<O</O
*7 Dear friends, let us love one another, for love comes from God. Everyone who loves has been born of God and knows God. 8 Whoever does not love does not know God, because God is love. 9 This is how God showed his love among us: He sent his one and only Son into the world that we might live through him. 10 This is love: not that we loved God, but that he loved us and sent his Son as an atoning sacrifice for our sins. 11 Dear friends, since God so loved us, we also ought to love one another. 12 No one has ever seen God; but if we love one another, God lives in us and his love is made complete in us.<O</O*


----------



## 60Grit

*3 John 1:4-8*
<O</O
4 I have no greater joy than to hear that my children are walking in the truth. 
<O</O
5 Dear friend, you are faithful in what you are doing for the brothers, even though they are strangers to you. 6 They have told the church about your love. You will do well to send them on their way in a manner worthy of God. 7 It was for the sake of the Name that they went out, receiving no help from the pagans. 8 We ought therefore to show hospitality to such men so that we may work together for the truth.<O</O


----------



## Win270Brown

*1 Timothy 4: 9-16*

9This is a trustworthy saying that deserves full acceptance 10(and for this we labor and strive), that we have put our hope in the living God, who is the Savior of all men, and especially of those who believe.

 11Command and teach these things. 12Don't let anyone look down on you because you are young, but set an example for the believers in speech, in life, in love, in faith and in purity. 13Until I come, devote yourself to the public reading of Scripture, to preaching and to teaching. 14Do not neglect your gift, which was given you through a prophetic message when the body of elders laid their hands on you.

 15Be diligent in these matters; give yourself wholly to them, so that everyone may see your progress. 16Watch your life and doctrine closely. Persevere in them, because if you do, you will save both yourself and your hearers.


----------



## Win270Brown

*So sorry-missed Tues&Wed-*

here they are:
Hebrews 4:14-16

Therefore, since we have a great high priest who has gone through the heavens, Jesus the Son of God, let us hold firmly to the faith we profess. 

For we do not have a high priest who is unable to sympathize with our weakness, but we have one who has been tempted in every way, just as we are- yet was without sin. 

Let us then approach the throne of grace with confidence, so that we may receive mercy and find grace to help us in our time of need.


----------



## Win270Brown

*Matthew 28:19*

19Therefore go and make disciples of all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, 20 and teaching them to obey everything I have commanded you. And surely I am with you always, to the very end of the age.


----------



## Win270Brown

*A Reminder of the Power:*

12For the word of God is living and active. Sharper than any double-edged sword, it penetrates even to dividing soul and spirit, joints and marrow; it judges the thoughts and attitudes of the heart. 13Nothing in all creation is hidden from God's sight. Everything is uncovered and laid bare before the eyes of him to whom we must give account.


----------



## Mrs. Bucky

*Neglecting your salvation*

Hebrews 2:3
"How shall we escape, if we neglect so great salvation;  which at the first began to be spoken by the Lord, and was confirmed unto us by them that heard him;" KJV


----------



## Mrs. Bucky

*Walk in Christ*

Colossians 2:6-7
6 As ye have therefore received Christ Jesus the Lord, so walk ye in him: 7 Rooted and built up in him, and stablished in the faith, as ye have been taught, abounding therein with thanksgiving. (KJV)


----------



## Mrs. Bucky

*Renewing*

Hebrews 6:5-6
5 And have tasted the good word of God, and the powers of the world to come, 
6 If they shall fall away, to renew them again unto repentance: seeing they crucify to themselves the Son of God afresh, and put him to an open shame.


----------



## Mrs. Bucky

*Ephesians 6:12-13*

12 For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places. 
13 Wherefore take unto you the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand.


----------



## Mrs. Bucky

*Psalm 50:5*

Gather my saints unto me; those that have made a covenant with me by sacrifice.


----------



## Mrs. Bucky

*Proverbs 14: 1-2*

1 Every wise woman buildeth her house: but the foolish plucketh it down with her hands.
2 He that walketh in his uprightness feareth the Lord: but he that is perverse in his ways despiseth him.


----------



## Mrs. Bucky

*Romans 8:38-39 KJV*

38 For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come,
39 Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Isaiah 9:6*

Sorry for missing the last 2 days folks, here's todays:
---

Isaiah 9:6

    For to us a child is born, 
       to us a son is given, 
       and the government will be on his shoulders. 
       And he will be called 
       Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, 
       Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Hebrews 4:15-16*

Hebrews 4:15-16 

15 For we do not have a high priest who is unable to sympathize with our weaknesses, but we have one who has been tempted in every way, just as we are—yet was without sin. 
16 Let us then approach the throne of grace with confidence, so that we may receive mercy and find grace to help us in our time of need.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Deut 1:30,31 for 8/9/07*

I won't be at the PC tomorrow...
here's the verse for Thursday 8/9/07:

Deuteronomy 1:30,31 

30 'The LORD your God who goes before you will Himself fight on your behalf, just as He did for you in Egypt before your eyes, 
31 and in the wilderness where you saw how the LORD your God carried you, just as a man carries his son, in all the way which you have walked until you came to this place.'


----------



## StriperAddict

*Luke 4:17-19*

Luke 4:17-19 

17 The scroll of the prophet Isaiah was handed to him. Unrolling it, he found the place where it is written: 
 18 "The Spirit of the Lord is on me, 
      because he has anointed me 
      to preach good news to the poor. 
   He has sent me to proclaim freedom for the prisoners 
      and recovery of sight for the blind, 
   to release the oppressed, 
    19  to proclaim the year of the Lord's favor."


----------



## Handgunner

8-11-07

Romans 5:3 
Not only so, but we also rejoice in our sufferings, because we know that suffering produces perseverance

8-12-07

Psalm 145:13  
Your kingdom is an everlasting kingdom, and your dominion endures through all generations. The LORD is faithful to all his promises and loving toward all he has made.


----------



## NC Hunter

Matthew 6:6:

But you, when you pray, go into your inner room, close your door and pray to your Father who is in secret, and your Father who sees what is done in secret will reward you. (NASB)


----------



## NC Hunter

Psalm 127:4-5

    4 Like arrows in the hands of a warrior 
       are sons born in one's youth. 

    5 Blessed is the man 
       whose quiver is full of them. 
       They will not be put to shame 
       when they contend with their enemies in the gate. 

(NIV)


----------



## NC Hunter

John 16:33

"I have said this to you, so that in me you may have peace. In the world you face persecution. But take courage; I have conquered the world!"

(NRSV)


----------



## NC Hunter

Daniel 3:16-26

16 Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego replied to the king, "O Nebuchadnezzar, we do not need to defend ourselves before you in this matter. 17 If we are thrown into the blazing furnace, the God we serve is able to save us from it, and he will rescue us from your hand, O king. 18 But even if he does not, we want you to know, O king, that we will not serve your gods or worship the image of gold you have set up." 

 19 Then Nebuchadnezzar was furious with Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego, and his attitude toward them changed. He ordered the furnace heated seven times hotter than usual 20 and commanded some of the strongest soldiers in his army to tie up Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego and throw them into the blazing furnace. 21 So these men, wearing their robes, trousers, turbans and other clothes, were bound and thrown into the blazing furnace. 22 The king's command was so urgent and the furnace so hot that the flames of the fire killed the soldiers who took up Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego, 23 and these three men, firmly tied, fell into the blazing furnace. 

 24 Then King Nebuchadnezzar leaped to his feet in amazement and asked his advisers, "Weren't there three men that we tied up and threw into the fire?" 
      They replied, "Certainly, O king." 

 25 He said, "Look! I see four men walking around in the fire, unbound and unharmed, and the fourth looks like a son of the gods." 

 26 Nebuchadnezzar then approached the opening of the blazing furnace and shouted, "Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego, servants of the Most High God, come out! Come here!" 
      So Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego came out of the fire,

(NIV)


----------



## NC Hunter

1 Samuel 16:7:

But the LORD said to Samuel, "Do not consider his appearance or his height, for I have rejected him. The LORD does not look at the things man looks at. Man looks at the outward appearance, but the LORD looks at the heart."

(NIV)


----------



## NC Hunter

2 Corinthians 5:17

Therefore, if anyone is in Christ, he is a new creation; old things have passed away; behold, all things have become new.

(NKJV)


----------



## NC Hunter

Deuteronomy 30:19-20 

19 This day I call heaven and earth as witnesses against you that I have set before you life and death, blessings and curses. Now choose life, so that you and your children may live 20 and that you may love the LORD your God, listen to his voice, and hold fast to him. For the LORD is your life, and he will give you many years in the land he swore to give to your fathers, Abraham, Isaac and Jacob.

(NIV)


----------



## SnowHunter

Sorry yall...got wrapped up in school work.
Here is the verse for Monday

2 Chronicles 14: 2 Asa did what was good and right in the eyes of the Lord his God.
(NIV)

I know if I followed this more often then not, I'd be a much stronger person!


----------



## SnowHunter

Psalm 31:22
In my alarm I said,
    "I am cut off from your sight!"
Yet you heard my cry for mercy 
     when I called to you for help.
(NIV)


----------



## StriperAddict

*Joshua 1:8*

For yesterday...

Joshua 1:8 (New King James Version)

8 This Book of the Law shall not depart from your mouth, but you shall meditate in it day and night, that you may observe to do according to all that is written in it. For then you will make your way prosperous, and then you will have good success.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Numbers 20:11-13*

For today...

Numbers 20:11-13 (New Living Translation)

11 Then Moses raised his hand and struck the rock twice with the staff, and water gushed out. So the entire community and their livestock drank their fill.

12 But the Lord said to Moses and Aaron, “Because you did not trust me enough to demonstrate my holiness to the people of Israel, you will not lead them into the land I am giving them!” 

13 This place was known as the waters of Meribah (which means “arguing”) because there the people of Israel argued with the Lord, and there he demonstrated his holiness among them.


----------



## SnowHunter

Ephesians 4:31-32
Get rid of all bitterness, rage and anger, brawling and slander, along with every form of malice. Be kind and compassionate to one another, forgiving each other, just as in Christ God forgave you.


----------



## PJason

Isaiah 22; 20-22


On that day I will summon my servant Eliakim, son of Hilkiah; I will clothe him with your robe, and gird him with your sash, and give over to him your authority. He shall be a father to the inhabitants of Jerusalem, and to the house of Judah. I will place the key of the House of David on his shoulder; when he opens, no one shall shut, when he shuts, no one shall open.


----------



## SnowHunter

"He shall not be afraid of evil tidings: his heart is fixed, trusting in the Lord'' (Psalm 112:7).

Luke 21:26, "Men's hearts failing them for fear, and for looking after those things which are coming on the earth: for the powers of heaven shall be shaken.''


----------



## SnowHunter

Psalm 27:11-14 
11 Teach me your way, O LORD;
       lead me in a straight path
       because of my oppressors.

 12 Do not turn me over to the desire of my foes,
       for false witnesses rise up against me,
       breathing out violence.

 13 I am still confident of this:
       I will see the goodness of the LORD
       in the land of the living.

 14 Wait for the LORD;
       be strong and take heart
       and wait for the LORD.


----------



## Joe r

*want that ton of bricks off your chest?*



FESTUSHAGGIN said:


> I already posted a verse for today but i was sittin at home studying and read over some scripture again that just tore me to pieces its a little long but i gotta post it.
> 
> Ye have heard that it hath been said, an eye for an eye, and a tooth for a tooth:
> But i say unto you, That ye resist not evil: but whosoever shall smite thee on thy right cheek, turn to him the other also.
> And if any man will sue thee at the law, and take away thy coat, let him have thy cloke also.
> And whosoever shall compel thee to go a mile, go with him twain.
> Give to him that asketh thee, and from him that would borrow of thee turn not thou away.
> Ye have heard that it hath been said, Thou shalt love thy neighbour, and hate thine enemy.
> But I say untoyou, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you.
> 
> Matthew 5: 38-44
> KJV
> 
> This is a pretty well known patch of scripture  no doubt many of you have have heard bits of it maybe on a daily basis.  nothing at all different about it now than when it was written long ago.  but ocasionally when i read something it hits me alot harder sometimes more than others.  i was reading this and it hit me like a ton of bricks on my chest.  if we could all go by these simple words we would be much much better off.  God bless all of you.


want that ton of bricks off your chest read this  (GENESIS)27&3Now therefore take,Ipray thee, thy weapons, thy quiver and thy bow,and go out tothe field, and take me some venison;  THANKS GOD I LOVE YOU (joer)


----------



## Pale Blue Dun

*08-29-2007*

Sorry y'all...I forgot yesterday!!

Here is today's verse:

Do not be afraid of what you are about to suffer. I tell you, the devil will put some of you in prison to test you, and you will suffer persecution for ten days. Be faithful, even to the point of death, and I will give you the crown of life. 

Revelation 2:10 NIV


Dan


----------



## Pale Blue Dun

If one of you says to him, "Go, I wish you well; keep warm and well fed," but does nothing about his physical needs, what good is it? 

James 2:16 NIV


----------



## Georgiaastro

*Does God delight in us?*

Psalms 18:19 KJV

He also brought me out into a broad place;
He delivered me because He delighted in me


----------



## Georgiaastro

Psalms 37:23

The steps of a good man are ordered by the LORD: and he delighteth in his way.


----------



## Georgiaastro

Psalms 112:1 KJV

Praise ye the LORD. Blessed is the man that feareth the LORD, that delighteth greatly in his commandments.


----------



## Georgiaastro

Proverbs 12:22 KJV

Lying lips are abomination to the LORD: but they that deal truly are his delight.


----------



## Georgiaastro

Proverbs 15:8  KJV

The sacrifice of the wicked is an abomination to the LORD: but the prayer of the upright is his delight.


----------



## Georgiaastro

Jeremiah 9:24   KJV

But let him who glories glory in this, 
      That he understands and knows Me, 
      That I am the LORD, exercising loving 
kindness, judgment, and righteousness in the earth. 
      For in these I delight,” says the LORD.


----------



## Georgiaastro

Numbers 14: 8 KJV

If the LORD delight in us, then he will bring us into this land, and give it us; a land which floweth with milk and honey.


----------



## Flash

Numbers 30:2 KJV
If a man vow a vow unto the LORD, or swear an oath to bind his soul with a bond; he shall not break his word, he shall do according to all that proceedeth out of his mouth.


----------



## Flash

Deuteronomy 1:17 KJV
 Ye shall not respect persons in judgement; but ye shall hear the small as well as the great; ye shall not be afraid of the face of man; for the judgement is God's: and the cause that is too hard for you, bring it unto me, and I will hear it.


----------



## Flash

Genesis 35:2  KJV
 Then Jacob said unto his household, and to all that were with him, Put away the strange gods that are among you, and be clean, and change your garments.


----------



## biggtruxx

*John 3:4*

3:4 "The voice of one crying in the wilderness":
'Prepare the way of the lord:
make his path straight.

3:5, Every valley shall be filled and every mountain and hill brought low, the crooked places shall be made straight, and the rough ways be smooth:

3:6 And all flesh shall see the salvation of God!' "


----------



## Flash

Ecclesiastes 3:1 KJV
 To everything there is a season, and a time to every purpose under the heaven


----------



## Flash

Revelation 1:5 
And from Jesus Christ, who is the faithful witness, and the first begotten of the dead, and the price of the kings of the earth. Unto him that loved us, and washed us from our sins in his own blood.


----------



## Flash

1 Corinthians 10:12-13
Wherefore let him that thinketh he standeth take heed lest he fall.
There hath no temptation taken you but such as is common to man: but God is faithful, who will not suffer you to be tempted above that ye are able; but will with the temptation also make a way to escape, that ye may be able to bear it.


----------



## Flash

Colossians 2:8
 Beware lest any man spoil you through philosophy and vain deceit, after the tradition of men, after the rudiments of the world, and not after Christ.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Ephesians 4

15 Instead, speaking the truth in love, we will in all things grow up into him who is the Head, that is, Christ. 16From him the whole body, joined and held together by every supporting ligament, grows and builds itself up in love, as each part does its work.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

“Do nothing out of selfish ambition or vain conceit, but in humility consider others better than yourselves. Each of you should look not only to your own interests, but also to the interests of others.”- Philippians 2:3-4


----------



## Woody's Janitor

“Do not let any unwholesome talk come out of your mouths, but only what is helpful for building others up according to their needs, that it may benefit those who listen.”- Ephesians 4:29


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Luke 21:1-7

1As he looked up, Jesus saw the rich putting their gifts into the temple treasury. 2He also saw a poor widow put in two very small copper coins.[a] 3"I tell you the truth," he said, "this poor widow has put in more than all the others. 4All these people gave their gifts out of their wealth; but she out of her poverty put in all she had to live on."


----------



## Woody's Janitor

1 John 2:3-6

3We know that we have come to know him if we obey his commands. 4The man who says, "I know him," but does not do what he commands is a liar, and the truth is not in him. 5But if anyone obeys his word, God's love[a] is truly made complete in him. This is how we know we are in him: 6Whoever claims to live in him must walk as Jesus did.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Justification by Faith in the O.T. 
If Abraham was justified by works, he has something to boast about, but not before God (Rom. 4:2). The Bible teaches that no one can earn salvation.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Ephesians 1    
1:3
Praise be to the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who has blessed us in the heavenly realms with every spiritual blessing in Christ.  
1:4
For he chose us in him before the creation of the world to be holy and blameless in his sight. In love  
1:5
he predestined us to be adopted as his sons through Jesus Christ, in accordance with his pleasure and will--  
1:6
to the praise of his glorious grace, which he has freely given us in the One he loves.  
1:7
In him we have redemption through his blood, the forgiveness of sins, in accordance with the riches of God's grace


----------



## FX Jenkins

Acts 17:11

These were more noble than those in Thessalonica, in that they received the word with all readiness of mind, and searched the scriptures daily, whether those things were so.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Acts 17:24-27

24  God that made the world and all things therein, seeing that he is Lord of heaven and earth, dwelleth not in temples made with hands;

 25  Neither is worshipped with men's hands, as though he needed any thing, seeing he giveth to all life, and breath, and all things;

 26  And hath made of one blood all nations of men for to dwell on all the face of the earth, and hath determined the times before appointed, and the bounds of their habitation;

 27  That they should seek the Lord, if haply they might feel after him, and find him, though he be not far from every one of us:


----------



## FX Jenkins

Acts 17:32

And when they heard of the resurrection of the dead, some mocked: and others said, We will hear thee again of this matter.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Acts 18:27 & 28

27  And when he was disposed to pass into Achaia, the brethren wrote, exhorting the disciples to receive him: who, when he was come, helped them much which had believed through grace:

28  For he mightily convinced the Jews, and that publicly, shewing by the scriptures that Jesus was Christ.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Acts 19: 9 & 10

9   But when divers were hardened, and believed not, but spake evil of that way before the multitude, he departed from them, and separated the disciples, disputing daily in the school of one Tyrannus.

10  And this continued by the space of two years; so that all they which dwelt in Asia heard the word of the Lord Jesus, both Jews and Greeks.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Acts 20:18-21

18  And when they were come to him, he said unto them, Ye know, from the first day that I came into Asia, after what manner I have been with you at all seasons,

 19  Serving the LORD with all humility of mind, and with many tears, and temptations, which befell me by the lying in wait of the Jews:

 20  And how I kept back nothing that was profitable unto you, but have shewed you, and have taught you publicly, and from house to house,

 21  Testifying both to the Jews, and also to the Greeks, repentance toward God, and faith toward our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Acts 21:5

5  And when we had accomplished those days, we departed and went our way; and they all brought us on our way, with wives and children, till we were out of the city: and we kneeled down on the shore, and prayed.


----------



## matthewsman

*2 John 1:9-11*

9  Whosoever transgresseth, and abideth not in the doctrine of Christ, hath not God. He that abideth in the doctrine of Christ, he hath both the Father and the Son.

10  If there come any unto you, and bring not this doctrine, receive him not into your house, neither bid him God-speed:

11  for he that biddeth him God-speed is partaker of his evil deeds.


----------



## matthewsman

*John 2:7-11*

Jesus saith unto them, Fill the waterpots with water. And they filled them up to the brim.

8  And he saith unto them, Draw out now, and bear unto the governor of the feast. And they bare it.

9  When the ruler of the feast had tasted the water that was made wine, and knew not whence it was, (but the servants which drew the water knew,) the governor of the feast called the bridegroom,

10  and saith unto him, Every man at the beginning doth set forth good wine; and when men have well drunk, then that which is worse: but thou hast kept the good wine until now.

11  This beginning of miracles did Jesus in Cana of Galilee, and manifested forth his glory; and his disciples believed on him.


Sorry,couldn't resist....


----------



## matthewsman

*II Timothy 4:1-5*

1  I charge thee therefore before God, and the Lord Jesus Christ, who shall judge the quick and the dead at his appearing and his kingdom;

2  preach the word; be instant in season, out of season; reprove, rebuke, exhort with all long-suffering and doctrine.

3  For the time will come when they will not endure sound doctrine; but after their own lusts shall they heap to themselves teachers, having itching ears;

4  and they shall turn away their ears from the truth, and shall be turned unto fables.

5  But watch thou in all things, endure afflictions, do the work of an evangelist, make full proof of thy ministry.


----------



## matthewsman

*Hebrews 3:12-13*

12  Take heed, brethren, lest there be in any of you an evil heart of unbelief, in departing from the living God.

13  But exhort one another daily, while it is called Today; lest any of you be hardened through the deceitfulness of sin.


----------



## matthewsman

*Psalms 116:5-7*

5  Gracious is the LORD, and righteous;
         yea, our God is merciful. 


6  The LORD preserveth the simple:
         I was brought low, and he helped me. 


7  Return unto thy rest, O my soul;
         for the LORD hath dealt bountifully with thee.


----------



## matthewsman

*I Corinthians 13:12*

12  For now we see through a glass, darkly, but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known.


----------



## matthewsman

*I Timothy 4:11-13*

11  ¶ These things command and teach.

12  Let no man despise thy youth; but be thou an example of the believers, in word, in conversation, in charity, in spirit, in faith, in purity.

13  Till I come, give attendance to reading, to exhortation, to doctrine.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Isaiah 51:11*

Isaiah 51:11 (New King James Version)

11 So the ransomed of the LORD shall return, 
      And come to Zion with singing, 
      With everlasting joy on their heads. 
      They shall obtain joy and gladness; 
      Sorrow and sighing shall flee away.


----------



## StriperAddict

*2 Samuel 24:25*

My bad folks, sorry for missing the 9th...


For today...
2 Samuel 24:25 

David built there an altar to the LORD and offered burnt offerings and peace offerings. Thus the LORD was moved by prayer for the land, and the plague was held back from Israel.


----------



## StriperAddict

For yesterday, (and for "Pastor appreciation" month):

1 Thessalonians 5:12-13

 12 But we request of you, brethren, that you appreciate those who diligently labor among you, and have charge over you in the Lord and give you instruction,

13 and that you esteem them very highly in love because of their work. Live in peace with one another.


----------



## StriperAddict

*For today...*

2 Corinthians 9:15 (English Standard Version)

15 Thanks be to God for his inexpressible gift!


----------



## StriperAddict

*Acts 17:2-4*

For yesterday 10/13/07:

Acts 17:2-4 (King James Version)

 2 And Paul, as his manner was, went in unto them, and three sabbath days reasoned with them out of the scriptures, 

 3 Opening and alleging, that Christ must needs have suffered, and risen again from the dead; and that this Jesus, whom I preach unto you, is Christ. 

 4 And some of them believed, and consorted with Paul and Silas; and of the devout Greeks a great multitude, and of the chief women not a few.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Philippians 1:27*

For today 10/14/07:

Philippians 1:27 

27 Only let your conduct be worthy of the gospel of Christ, so that whether I come and see you or am absent, I may hear of your affairs, that you stand fast in one spirit, with one mind striving together for the faith of the gospel.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Hebrews 13:5-6*

For yesterday...


Hebrews 13:5-6 

5 Let your conversation be without covetousness; and be content with such things as ye have: for he hath said, I will never leave thee, nor forsake thee. 

6 So that we may boldly say, The Lord is my helper, and I will not fear what man shall do unto me.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Luke 13:11-13*

For today:

Luke 13:11-13 

11 And, behold, there was a woman which had a spirit of infirmity eighteen years, and was bowed together, and could in no wise lift up herself. 

12 And when Jesus saw her, he called her to him, and said unto her, Woman, thou art loosed from thine infirmity. 

13 And he laid his hands on her: and immediately she was made straight, and glorified God.


----------



## dutchman

For Wednesday, October 17, 2007

Psalm 133:1
"Behold, how good and how pleasant it is for brethren to dwell together in unity!"


----------



## dutchman

For Thursday, October 18, 2007

Ecclesiastes 12:1

"Remember now thy Creator in the days of thy youth, while the evil days come not, nor the years draw nigh, when thou shalt say, I have no pleasure in them."


----------



## dutchman

For Friday, October 19, 2007

1 Chronicles 16:29

"Give unto the Lord the glory due unto his name: bring an offering and come before him: worship the Lord in the beauty of holiness."


----------



## FX Jenkins

dutchman said:


> For Wednesday, October 17, 2007
> 
> Psalm 133:1
> "Behold, how good and how pleasant it is for brethren to dwell together in unity!"



hope its ok to interrupt...just wanted to say I like this one..


----------



## redwards

Ephesians 4:29 (NASB)
Let no unwholesome word proceed from your mouth, but only such a word as is good for edification according to the need of the moment, so that it will give grace to those who hear.


----------



## dutchman

For Sunday, October 21, 2007

2 Chronicles 7:13-14

13 - If I shut up heaven that there be no rain, or if I command the locusts to devour the land, or if I send pestilence among my people;

14 - If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.


----------



## redwards

Psalms 84:11-12 (NASB)
*11* For the LORD God is a sun and shield; The LORD gives grace and glory; No good thing does He withhold from those who walk uprightly. 
*12* O LORD of hosts, How blessed is the man who trusts in You!


----------



## StriperAddict

*2 Corinthians 12:7-10*

10/29/07

2 Corinthians 12:7-10 

 7 And lest I should be exalted above measure through the abundance of the revelations, there was given to me a thorn in the flesh, the messenger of Satan to buffet me, lest I should be exalted above measure. 

 8 For this thing I besought the Lord thrice, that it might depart from me. 

 9 And he said unto me, My grace is sufficient for thee: for my strength is made perfect in weakness. Most gladly therefore will I rather glory in my infirmities, that the power of Christ may rest upon me. 

 10 Therefore I take pleasure in infirmities, in reproaches, in necessities, in persecutions, in distresses for Christ's sake: for when I am weak, then am I strong.


----------



## Kwaksmoka

Tuesday Oct 30th First John 3:1-3 NIV

1How great is the love the Father has lavished on us, that we should be called children of God! And that is what we are! The reason the world does not know us is that it did not know him. 2Dear friends, now we are children of God, and what we will be has not yet been made known. But we know that when he appears,[a]we shall be like him, for we shall see him as he is. 3Everyone who has this hope in him purifies himself, just as he is pure. 

Have a great day and be thankful!


----------



## Kwaksmoka

For Wed 10-31-2007

Romans 8: 24-27

24For in this hope we were saved. But hope that is seen is no hope at all. Who hopes for what he already has? 25But if we hope for what we do not yet have, we wait for it patiently. 

 26In the same way, the Spirit helps us in our weakness. We do not know what we ought to pray for, but the Spirit himself intercedes for us with groans that words cannot express. 27And he who searches our hearts knows the mind of the Spirit, because the Spirit intercedes for the saints in accordance with God's will.

Have a great day!


----------



## Kwaksmoka

This is absolutely one of my favorite passages in the bible and I try and remind myself of this lesson! 

James 1:2-6

2Consider it pure joy, my brothers, whenever you face trials of many kinds, 3because you know that the testing of your faith develops perseverance. 4Perseverance must finish its work so that you may be mature and complete, not lacking anything. 5If any of you lacks wisdom, he should ask God, who gives generously to all without finding fault, and it will be given to him. 6But when he asks, he must believe and not doubt, because he who doubts is like a wave of the sea, blown and tossed by the wind.

Have a great day and be thankful!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

*Daily Bible verse, November 5, 2007*

How great is His love?

Psalm 103:11-12,  "For as high as the heavens are above the earth, so great is His love for those who fear him; as far as the east is from the west, so far has He removed our transgressions from us."


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

*Daily Bible verse, 6 Nov 2007*

This verse really struck me at a revival, it gave me a new meaning to repentance.

II Cor 7:10
For godly sorrow worketh repentance to salvation not to be repented of: but the sorrow of the world worketh death.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Solomon sought God's wisdom in leading God's people; we should seek God's wisdom in dealing with people and in everything we do.

1 Kings 3:9
Give therefore thy servant an understanding heart to judge thy people, that I may discern between good and bad: for who is able to judge this thy so great a people?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

*Daily Bible Verse, 8 Nov 07*

According to God's Word, we should elect Godly people

Deu 16:18
Judges and officers shalt thou make thee in all thy gates, which the LORD thy God giveth thee, throughout thy tribes: and they shall judge the people with just judgment.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

*Daily Bible verse, 9 Nov 07*

In this day and age, Christians have come under attack.  But our Lord and Savior told us this would happen and He promises assurance of our reward.  Persevere in His name!

Mark 13:13
And ye shall be hated of all men for my name's sake: but he that shall endure unto the end, the same shall be saved.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

*for saturday novemeber 10th*

The wicked man earns deceptive wages, but he who sows righteousness reaps a sure reward.
-Proverbs 11:18


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

*for sunday Nov 11th*

A fools lips brings him strife, and his mout invites a beating.
-Proverbs 18:6


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

*monday nov 12th*

Before his downfall a man's heart is proud, but humility comes before honor.
-Proverbs 18:12


----------



## Handgunner

Tuesday - Nov. 13th

Colossians 3:15 
And let the peace that comes from Christ rule in your hearts. For as members of one body you are called to live in peace. And always be thankful. 


Wednesday - Nov. 14th.

Genesis 24:49 
Now if you will show kindness and faithfulness to my master, tell me; and if not, tell me, so I may know which way to turn.


----------



## Handgunner

Thursday - Nov. 15th

Deuteronomy 14:26
And thou shalt bestow that money for whatsoever thy soul lusteth after, for oxen, or for sheep, or for wine, or for strong drink, or for whatsoever thy soul desireth: and thou shalt eat there before the LORD thy God, and thou shalt rejoice, thou, and thine household.


----------



## Handgunner

Friday - Nov. 16th

Romans 8:31
What shall we then say to these things? If God be for us, who can be against us?


----------



## RJY66

Saturday - Nov. 17 

Galatians 3:13-14

Christ hath redeemed us from the curse of the law, being made a curse for us: for it is written, cursed is everyone that hangeth on a tree:
That the blessing of Abraham might come on the Gentiles through Jesus Christ; that we might receive the promise of the spirit through faith.


----------



## RJY66

Sunday - Nov. 18 

I John 4: 7-11

Beloved let us love one another: for love is of God; and everyone that loveth is born of God, and knoweth God.
He that loveth not knoweth not God; for God is love.

In this was manifested the love of God toward us, because that God sent his only begotten Son into the world, that we might live through him.  Herein is love, not that we loved God but that he loved us, and sent his Son to be the propitiation for our sins. 

Beloved, if God so loved us, we ought also to love one another.


The word "love" in the modern English language has been stripped of most of its meaning.  We might in the same day say "I love you honey" to our spouse, "I love deer hunting" and "I love pizza".  The New Testament was written in Greek.  The Greeks had several different words to describe different kinds of love.  In the New Testament, 99% of the time the word translated in English as "love"  is the Greek word Agape.   You could spend all day talking about the meaning of Agape but suffice it to say for now that it is the ultimate form of what we call "love"; it is sacrificial, unconditional, self denying love.   For a mind renewing experience, I invite you to first do a little research into the meaning of Agape.  Then when you read the New Testament and see the word "love", mentally substitute the word Agape in its place.  

For example, "Beloved let us Agape one another"!   Does it kind of change the meaning or what?!

Have a great day!


----------



## THREEJAYS

*Monday  19th*

And be not conformed to this world but be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind,that ye may prove what is that good ,and acceptable, and perfect, will of God.
This is romans 12:2


----------



## THREEJAYS

If you are ever tempted to bend or try to justify scripture to what you want remember Isaiah 55:8-9
For my thoughts are not your thoughts,niether are your ways my ways,saith the Lord.
For as the heavens are higher than the earth,so are my ways higher than your ways,and my thoughts than your thoughts.


----------



## THREEJAYS

Nov 21 , 2007
Hebrews 12:2
Looking unto Jesus the author and finisher of our faith;who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross,despising the shame,and is set down at the right hand of the throne of God.


----------



## THREEJAYS

Being blessed to be American is a matter worthy of thanksgiving.However being blessed by God with the chance of eternal life through Christ is the most worthy cause I know of for thanksgiving.

2 Cor.9:15 says  Thanks be to God for his indescribable gift.


----------



## THREEJAYS

Matt.6:24 No man can serve two masters:for either he will hate the one,and love the other ,or else he will  hold to the one, and despise the other.Ye cannot serve God and mammon.
God is no doubt a forgiving God but he won't allow us to half hearted serve him, at least thats what I read.


----------



## THREEJAYS

This is one of my favorite scriptures because it offers so much comfort to me in the hard times.
Romans 8:28 And we know that in all things God works for the good of those who love him,who have been called according to his purpose.


----------



## THREEJAYS

11/25

Matt28:18,19,20
Then Jesus came to them and said"All authority in heaven has been given to me 19. Therefore go and make disciples of all nations,baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy spirit, 20. and teaching them to obey everything I have commanded you and surely I am with you always,to the very end of the age.

This is probably the area I fall the most short in.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Hebrews 10:23
Let us hold fast the profession of our faith without waivering; for he is faithful that promised.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Matthew 21:22
And all things, whatsoever ye shall ask in prayer, believing, ye shall receive.


----------



## Jody Hawk

John 15 12-14

This is my commandment, That ye love one another, as I have loved you.

Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends.

Ye are my friends, if ye do whatsoever I command you.


----------



## Jody Hawk

2 Peter 2:1
But there were false prophets also among the people, even as there shall be false teachers among you, who privily shall bring ****able heresies, even denying the Lord that bought them, and bring upon themselves swift destruction.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Ephesians 4:31&32

Let all bitterness and wrath, and anger, and clamour, and evil speaking, be put away from you, with all malice.

And be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Psalms 37:16
A little that a righteous man hath is better than the riches of many wicked.


----------



## Jody Hawk

2 Corinthians 5

9 Wherefore we labour, that, whether present or absent, we may be accepted of him.

10 For we all must appear before the judgment seat of Christ; that every one may receive the things done in his body, according to that he hath done, whether it be good or bad.


----------



## Paymaster

Hebrews 2:2
"How shall we escape,if we neglect so great salvation;which at first began to be spoken by the Lord,and was confirmed unto us by them that heard him;"


----------



## Paymaster

Isaiah 41:31

But they that wait upon the Lord shall renew their strength;they shall mount up with wings as eagles;they shall run, and not be weary;and they shall walk, and not faint.


----------



## Paymaster

St. John 4:14  Jesus speaking

But whosoever drinketh of the water that I shall give him shall never thirst;but the water that I shall give him shall be in him a well of water springing up into everlasting life.


----------



## Paymaster

2 Corinthians 5:1

For we know that if our earthly house of this tabernacle were dissolved,we have a building of God,an house not made with hands,eternal in the heavens.


----------



## Paymaster

1 Timothy 4:8

For bodily exercise profiteth little;but godliness is profitable unto all things,having promise of the life that now is, and of that which is to come.


----------



## Paymaster

Psalm 133

1  Behold how good and how pleasant it is for bretheren to dwell together in unity!

2  It is like the precious ointment upon the head,that ran down upon the beard,even Aaron's beard:that went down to the skirts of his garments;

3  As the dew of Hermon,and as the dew that descended upon the mountains of Zion:for there the Lord commanded the blessing,even life for evermore.


----------



## Paymaster

St. Mark 2:17

When Jesus heard it,he saith unto them,They that are whole have no need of the physician,but they that are sick: I came not to call the righteous, but sinners to repentance.


----------



## Branchminnow

MAT  7: 1  Judge not, that ye be not judged. 
MAT  7: 2  For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again. 
MAT  7: 3  And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye? 
MAT  7: 4  Or how wilt thou say to thy brother, Let me pull out the mote out of thine eye; and, behold, a beam is in thine own eye? 
MAT  7: 5  Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Isaiah 28: 15, 16*

Isaiah 28: 15, 16

 15 Because ye have said, We have made a covenant with death, and with Sheol are we at agreement; when the overflowing scourge shall pass through, it shall not come unto us: for we have made lies our refuge, and under falsehood have we hid ourselves: 

 16 Therefore thus saith the Lord GOD, Behold, I lay in Zion for a foundation a stone, a tried stone, a precious corner stone, a sure foundation: he that believeth shall not make haste.


----------



## Branchminnow

28: 9  Whom shall he teach knowledge? and whom shall he make to understand doctrine? them that are weaned from the milk, and drawn from the breasts. 
ISA  28: 10  For precept must be upon precept, precept upon precept; line upon line, line upon line; here a little, and there a little: 
ISA  28: 11  For with stammering lips and another tongue will he speak to this people. 
ISA  28: 12  To whom he said, This is the rest wherewith ye may cause the weary to rest; and this is the refreshing: yet they would not hear. 
ISA  28: 13  But the word of the LORD was unto them precept upon precept, precept upon precept; line upon line, line upon line; here a little, and there a little; that they might go, and fall backward, and be broken, and snared, and taken.


----------



## Branchminnow

COL  1: 4  Since we heard of your faith in Christ Jesus, and of the love which ye have to all the saints,


----------



## Branchminnow

JOB  8: 22  They that hate thee shall be clothed with shame; and the dwelling place of the wicked shall come to nought.


----------



## Branchminnow

PSA  18: 1  I will love thee, O LORD, my strength.


----------



## Branchminnow

CO1  13: 1  Though I speak with the tongues of men and of angels, and have not charity, I am become as sounding brass, or a tinkling cymbal.


----------



## Branchminnow

COL  3: 14  And above all these things put on charity, which is the bond of perfectness.


----------



## Branchminnow

PSA  38: 18  For I will declare mine iniquity; I will be sorry for my sin


----------



## Lead Poison

*Romans 1 V21-27 (God's Wrath)*

Daily Bible verse for 12/17/07:

Romans 1 Verses 21-27 

V21. For although they knew God, they neither glorified him as God nor gave thanks to him, but their thinking became futile and their foolish hearts were darkened. 

V22. Although they claimed to be wise, they became fools 

V23. and exchanged the glory of the immortal God for images made to look like mortal man and birds and animals and reptiles. 

V24. Therefore God gave them over in the sinful desires of their hearts to sexual impurity for the degrading of their bodies with one another. 

V25. They exchanged the truth of God for a lie, and worshiped and served created things rather than the Creator--who is forever praised. Amen. 

V26. Because of this, God gave them over to shameful lusts. Even their women exchanged natural relations for unnatural ones. 

V27. In the same way the men also abandoned natural relations with women and were inflamed with lust for one another. Men committed indecent acts with other men, and received in themselves the due penalty for their perversion.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily Bible Verse for 12-18-07*

Matthew 7:15

V15. Watch out for false prophets. They come to you in sheep's clothing, but inwardly they are ferocious wolves.


----------



## Lead Poison

*John 4 Verses 23-24*

Daily Bible Verse for 12-19-07:

John 4 Verses 23-24

V23. But the hour cometh, and now is, when the true worshippers shall worship the Father in spirit and in truth: for the Father seeketh such to worship him. 

V24. God is a Spirit: and they that worship him must worship him in spirit and in truth.

Satan is the great deceiver; not all are "true" worshippers.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily Bible verse for 12-20-07*

JUDE 1 Verse 25

V25.  to the only God our Savior be glory, majesty, power and 
authority, through Jesus Christ our Lord, before all ages, now and 
forevermore! Amen.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily Bible Verse for 12-21-07*

Acts 1 Verses 6-11:

V6. So when they met together, they asked him, "Lord, are you at this time going to restore the kingdom to Israel?" 

V7. He said to them: "It is not for you to know the times or dates the Father has set by his own authority. 

V8. But you will receive power when the Holy Spirit comes on you; and you will be my witnesses in Jerusalem, and in all Judea and Samaria, and to the ends of the earth." 

V9. After he said this, he was taken up before their very eyes, and a cloud hid him from their sight. 

V10. They were looking intently up into the sky as he was going, when suddenly two men dressed in white stood beside them. 

V11. "Men of Galilee," they said, "why do you stand here looking into the sky? This same Jesus, who has been taken from you into heaven, will come back in the same way you have seen him go into heaven."


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily Bible Verse for 12-22-07*

Revelation 1 Verses 20-22

V20. Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear my voice, and open the door, I will come in to him, and will sup with him, and he with me. 

V21. To him that overcometh will I grant to sit with me in my throne, even as I also overcame, and am set down with my Father in his throne. 

V22. He that hath an ear, let him hear what the Spirit saith unto the churches.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily Bible Verse for 12-23-07*

Psalm 2 Verses 7-12

V7. I will declare the decree: the LORD hath said unto me, Thou art my Son; this day have I begotten thee. 

V8. Ask of me, and I shall give thee the heathen for thine inheritance, and the uttermost parts of the earth for thy possession. 

V9. Thou shalt break them with a rod of iron; thou shalt dash them in pieces like a potter's vessel. 

V10. Be wise now therefore, O ye kings: be instructed, ye judges of the earth. 

V11. Serve the LORD with fear, and rejoice with trembling. 

V12. Kiss the Son, lest he be angry, and ye perish from the way, when his wrath is kindled but a little. Blessed are all they that put their trust in him.

*Merry Christmas to all and may God Bless!*


----------



## SBG

Matthew 16:13-20

13 When Jesus came into the coasts of Caesarea Philippi, he asked his disciples, saying, Whom do men say that I the Son of man am? 

14 And they said, Some say that thou art John the Baptist: some, Elias; and others, Jeremias, or one of the prophets. 

15 He saith unto them, But whom say ye that I am? 

16 And Simon Peter answered and said, Thou art the Christ, the Son of the living God.


----------



## SBG

1 And it came to pass in those days, that there went out a decree from Caesar Augustus, that all the world should be taxed.   

2 (And this taxing was first made when Cyrenius was governor of Syria.) 

3 And all went to be taxed, every one into his own city. 

4 And Joseph also went up from Galilee, out of the city of Nazareth, into Judaea, unto the city of David, which is called Bethlehem; (because he was of the house and lineage of David) 

5 To be taxed with Mary his espoused wife, being great with child. 

6 And so it was, that, while they were there, the days were accomplished that she should be delivered. 

7 And she brought forth her firstborn son, and wrapped him in swaddling clothes, and laid him in a manger; because there was no room for them in the inn. 

8 And there were in the same country shepherds abiding in the field, keeping watch over their flock by night. 

9 And, lo, the angel of the Lord came upon them, and the glory of the Lord shone round about them: and they were sore afraid. 

10 And the angel said unto them, Fear not: for, behold, I bring you good tidings of great joy, which shall be to all people. 

11 For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Saviour, which is Christ the Lord. 

12 And this shall be a sign unto you; Ye shall find the babe wrapped in swaddling clothes, lying in a manger. 

13 And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God, and saying, 

14 Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace, good will toward men. 

15 And it came to pass, as the angels were gone away from them into heaven, the shepherds said one to another, Let us now go even unto Bethlehem, and see this thing which is come to pass, which the Lord hath made known unto us. 

16 And they came with haste, and found Mary, and Joseph, and the babe lying in a manger. 

17 And when they had seen it, they made known abroad the saying which was told them concerning this child. 

18 And all they that heard it wondered at those things which were told them by the shepherds. 

19 But Mary kept all these things, and pondered them in her heart. 

20 And the shepherds returned, glorifying and praising God for all the things that they had heard and seen, as it was told unto them


----------



## SBG

Ephesians 6

1 Children, obey your parents in the Lord: for this is right. 

2 Honour thy father and mother; (which is the first commandment with promise) 

3 That it may be well with thee, and thou mayest live long on the earth. 

4 And, ye fathers, provoke not your children to wrath: but bring them up in the nurture and admonition of the Lord.


----------



## Georgiaastro

1ST Corinthians 1:25-27

 25. Because the foolishness of God is wiser than men; and the weakness of God is stronger than men. 

 26. For ye see your calling, brethren, how that not many wise men after the flesh, not many mighty, not many noble, are called: 

 27. But God hath chosen the foolish things of the world to confound the wise; and God hath chosen the weak things of the world to confound the things which are mighty;


----------



## Georgiaastro

1st Corinthians 1:28-31

 28 And base things of the world, and things which are despised, hath God chosen, yea, and things which are not, to bring to nought things that are: 

 29 That no flesh should glory in his presence. 

 30 But of him are ye in Christ Jesus, who of God is made unto us wisdom, and righteousness, and sanctification, and redemption: 

 31 That, according as it is written, He that glorieth, let him glory in the Lord.


----------



## brofoster

2Ti 2:15 Study to shew thyself approved unto God, a workman that needeth not to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth.  

Make time to study the word of God each day to ensure that you remain within his will  in all things.

Calvin


----------



## crackerdave

Wise words,Brother.We need all the "armor" we can get in this world.


----------



## StriperAddict

Isaiah 46:9-11 (King James Version)

 9 Remember the former things of old: for I am God, and there is none else; I am God, and there is none like me, 

 10 Declaring the end from the beginning, and from ancient times the things that are not yet done, saying, My counsel shall stand, and I will do all my pleasure: 

 11 Calling a ravenous bird from the east, the man that executeth my counsel from a far country: yea, I have spoken it, I will also bring it to pass; I have purposed it, I will also do it.


----------



## StriperAddict

*For New Years Day 2008*

I'll be offline tomorrow, but wanted to post the verses for the New Year...

For Tuesday, Jan. 1st, 2008
______________________

Hebrews 13:5-6 (King James Version)

 5 Let your conversation be without covetousness; and be content with such things as ye have: for he hath said, I will never leave thee, nor forsake thee. 

 6 So that we may boldly say, The Lord is my helper, and I will not fear what man shall do unto me.

______________________

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## StriperAddict

Job 14:14

If a man dies, shall he live again?
      All the days of my hard service I will wait, 
      Till my change comes.


------------------------------------------------------

"Till my change comes"...  a great resurrection verse, right there in the book of Job


----------



## StriperAddict

*John 15:9*

1/3/2007

John 15:9
As the Father hath loved me, so have I loved you: continue ye in my love.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Daniel 12:13*

Daniel 12:13    

 13  "As for you, go your way till the end. You will rest, and then at the end of the days you will rise to receive your allotted inheritance."


----------



## Pop

*Luke 5 chapter 31st and 32nd verse*

And Jesus answering said unto them, They that are whole need not a physician; but they that are sick.

  I came not to call the righteous, but sinners to repentance.


----------



## Pop

*Matthew   chapter 24 v 27,30 and 34*

For as the lightning cometh out of the east, and shineth even unto the west, so shall also the coming of the Son of Man be.

And then shall appear the sign of the Son of Man in heaven: and then shall all the tribes of the earth mourn, and they shall see the Son of Man coming in the clouds of heaven with power and great glory.

Verily I say unto you, This generation shall not pass, till all these things be fulfilled.


----------



## Pop

*Psalm 133  v1,2,&3*

I think this has been posted before but I feel it fits everyone on woodys and beside I love the way it reads.

1  Behold, how good and how pleasant it is for brethern to dwell together in unity

2  It is like the presious ointmen upon the head, that ran down upon the beard, even Aaron,s beard: that went down to the skirts of his garments;

3  As the dew of Hermon, and as the dew that descended upon the mountains of Zion: for there the Lord commanded the blessing, even life for ever more


----------



## Pop

*Psalm 89  v 1*

1  I will sing of the mercies of the Lord for ever:  with my mouth will I make known thy faithfulness to all generations.


----------



## Pop

*JOEL   Chapter 2  v1*

1   Blow ye the trumpet in Zion, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitatnts of the land tremble: for the day of the Lord cometh, for it is nigh at hand




Everyone remember that Daniel prayed morning, noon and night.  So should we all


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Rom 10:4		For Christ [is] the end of the law for righteousness to every one that believeth.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Tuesday
(John 11:26 KJV) And whosoever liveth and believeth in me shall never die. Believest thou this?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Wednesday
(2 Pet 3:9 KJV) The Lord is not slack concerning his promise, as some men count slackness; but is longsuffering to us-ward, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to repentance.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Thursday
Psalm 95:1-6 (KJV)

"O come, let us sing unto the LORD: let us make a joyful noise to the rock of our salvation.
Let us come before his presence with thanksgiving, and make a joyful noise unto him with psalms.
For the LORD is a great God, and a great King above all gods.
In his hand are the deep places of the earth: the strength of the hills is his also.
The sea is his, and he made it: and his hands formed the dry land.
O come, let us worship and bow down: let us kneel before the LORD our maker."


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Friday
(2 Pet 3:9 KJV) The Lord is not slack concerning his promise, as some men count slackness; but is longsuffering to us-ward, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to repentance.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Saturday
(Rom 8:38-39 KJV) For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come, {39} Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Sunday
"But God commendeth his love toward us, in that, while we
were yet sinners, Christ died for us."
Romans 5:8, KJV


----------



## StriperAddict

*John 9: 39-41*

For yesterday...

1/21/08


John 9: 39-41

39  And Jesus said, For judgment I am come into this world, that they which see not might see; and that they which see might be made blind. 

40  And some of the Pharisees which were with him heard these words, and said unto him, Are we blind also? 

41  Jesus said unto them, If ye were blind, ye should have no sin: but now ye say, We see; therefore your sin remaineth.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Rev 22:6,7*

For today 1/22/08


Rev 22:6,7

6  And he said unto me, These sayings are faithful and true: and the Lord God of the holy prophets sent his angel to shew unto his servants the things which must shortly be done. 

7  Behold, I come quickly: blessed is he that keepeth the sayings of the prophecy of this book.


----------



## crackerdave

Philippians 1:29 says: "For unto you it is given in the behalf of Christ,not only to believe on him,but also to suffer for his sake;"


----------



## crackerdave

Matthew 19:14 says: But Jesus said,Suffer little children,and forbid them not,to come unto me:for of such is the kingdom of heaven.

Our faith is to be trusting and child-like.


----------



## crackerdave

Matthew 20:27,28 says: 27   And whosoever will be chief among you,let him be your servant:  28   Even as the Son of man came not to be ministered unto,but to minister,and to give his life a ransom for many.


Be a good servant!


----------



## crackerdave

Acts chapter 18 verses 9 and 10 :   9 Then spake the Lord to Paul in the night by a vision,Be not afraid,but speak,and hold not thy peace: 10  For I am with thee,and no man shall set on thee to hurt thee: for I have much people in this city.

Paul was bold in standing up for God - so should we be.


----------



## crackerdave

The Word of God says in the Book of Romans,chapter 2 verse 1 :

"Therefore thou art inexcusable,O man,whosoever thou art that judgest:for wherein thou judgest another,thou condemnest thyself; for thou that judgest doest the same things."

God is our Judge - who can hide from Him?


----------



## copecowboy84

Not sure if there are set members who are supposed to post but i saw this verse today and I really wanted to post it cuz its very short but very true!


The Lord is with you Whereever you go.    Joshua 1:9


----------



## Mrs. Bucky

*Proverbs 23-7*

Sorry my computer crashed and that it is late. 
7  For as he thinketh in his heart , so is he : Eat and drink , saith he to thee : but to thee: but his heart  is not with thee.


----------



## Mrs. Bucky

*Philippians 4:19*

19 But my God shall supply all your need according to his riches in glory by Christ Jesus.  (KJV)


----------



## Mrs. Bucky

*Psalm 118:5*

5 I called upon the Lord in distress: the Lord answered me, and set me in a large place. (KJV)


----------



## Mrs. Bucky

*Deuteronomy 32:4*

4  He is the Rock, his work is perfect: for all his ways are judgment: a God of truth and without iniquity, just and right is he. (KJV)


----------



## Mrs. Bucky

*Romans 8:28-29*

28 Then said Jesus unto them, When ye have lifted up the Son of man, then shall ye know that I am _he_, and _that_ I do nothing of myself; but as my Father hath taught me, I speak these things.  
29  And he that sent me is with me: the Father hath not left me alone: for I do always those things that please him.  (KJV)


----------



## Mrs. Bucky

*2 Corinthians 5:17*

17 Therefore if any man be in Christ, he is a new creature; old things are passed away: behold, all things are become new.  (KJV)


----------



## SixShooter

*Daily Bible Verse 2-4-08*

*Deuteronomy 31:6*
Be strong and courageous. Do not be afraid or terrified because of them, for the LORD your God goes with you; he will never leave you nor forsake you."


----------



## SixShooter

*Daily Bible Verse 2-5-08*

Revelation 21:4
He will wipe every tear from their eyes. There will be no more death or mourning or crying or pain, for the old order of things has passed away."


----------



## SixShooter

*Daily Bible Verse 2-6-08*

Romans 12:1-2
"Therefore, I urge you, brothers, in view of God's mercy, to offer your bodies as living sacrifices, holy and pleasing to God - this is your spiritual act of worship. Do not conform any longer to the pattern of this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind. Then you will be able to test and approve what God's will is - his good, pleasing and perfect will."


----------



## SixShooter

*Daily Bible Verse 2-7-08*

Deuteronomy 20:1-4
When you go to war against your enemies and see horses and chariots and an army greater than yours, do not be afraid of them, because the LORD your God, who brought you up out of Egypt, will be with you. 2 When you are about to go into battle, the priest shall come forward and address the army. 3 He shall say: "Hear, O Israel, today you are going into battle against your enemies. Do not be fainthearted or afraid; do not be terrified or give way to panic before them. 4 For the LORD your God is the one who goes with you to fight for you against your enemies to give you victory."


----------



## PJason

Lk 9:22-25

Jesus said to his disciples:
“The Son of Man must suffer greatly and be rejected
by the elders, the chief priests, and the scribes,
and be killed and on the third day be raised.”

Then he said to all,
“If anyone wishes to come after me, he must deny himself
and take up his cross daily and follow me.
For whoever wishes to save his life will lose it,
but whoever loses his life for my sake will save it.
What profit is there for one to gain the whole world
yet lose or forfeit himself?”


----------



## SixShooter

*Daily Bible Verse 2-8-08*

"those who plan what is good find love and faithfulness” (Proverbs 14:22).


----------



## SixShooter

*Daily Bible Verse 2-9b-08*

He who finds a wife finds what is good and receives favor from the LORD.

Proverbs 18:22 NIV


----------



## SixShooter

*Daily Bible Verse : 2-10-08*

Jeremiah 3:22 Return, ye backsliding children, and I will heal your backslidings. Behold, we come unto thee; for thou art the LORD our God.


----------



## packrat

*Giving Thanks*

1 Thessalonians 5:18
In every thing give thanks: for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus concerning you. 

IT'S MONDAY AND USUALLY THAT MEANS GETTING BACK TO BUSINESS. DON'T LET LIITLE THINGS GET YOU DOWN. THE DEVIL IS CONSTANTLY LOOKING FOR WAYS TO IRRITATE US AND MAKE US FORGET EVERY THING WE LEARNED AT CHURCH ON SUNDAY. I CHALLENGE YOU TO THANK GOD TODAY IF THINGS DO OR DO NOT GO YOUR WAY. MANY TIMES OUR BURDENS ARE JUST BLESSINGS IN DISGUISE.


----------



## packrat

*Being Content*

Hebrews 13:5
Let your conversation be without covetousness; and be content with such things as ye have: for he hath said, I will never leave thee, nor forsake thee.  


 IT'S HUMAN NATURE TO WANT MORE AND MORE, BUT IF WE TAKE TIME TO COUNT THE BLESSINGS THAT WE ALREADY HAVE, ONLY THEN WILL WE FIND THAT WE ARE ALREADY RICH INDEED. THE LORD TELLS US IN HIS WORD THAT HE WILL CONTINUE TO PROVIDE FOR US. SO TAKE TIME TODAY TO LOOK AT A FEW THINGS, YOUR FAMILY, YOUR HOME, YOUR JOB OR YOUR FRIENDS AND APPRECIATE WHAT WE ALREADY POSSESS.


----------



## packrat

*Proud Association*

Romans 1:16
For I am not ashamed of the gospel of Christ: for it is the power of God unto salvation to every one that believeth; 

I PRAY THAT TODAY YOU WILL FOCUS ON THE VERSE AND WILLINGLY SHARE YOUR TESTIMONY WITH SOMEONE TODAY. THE LORD IS GOOD TO US, AND AT NO TIME SHOULD WE EVER BE ASHAMED TO BE CHRISTIANS.
"REJOICE - WE ARE CHILDREN OF THE KING OF KINGS"


----------



## packrat

*Valentines Verse*

1 Corinthians 7:3
Let the husband render unto the wife due benevolence: and likewise also the wife unto the husband. 
1 Corinthians 7:4
The wife hath not power of her own body, but the husband: and likewise also the husband hath not power of his own body, but the wife. 


TODAY'S MESSAGE IS ONLY TO INSTILL ONE THING IN YOUR MIND, AND THAT IS "HONOR, LOVE AND RESPECT YOUR MATE" WE ALL HAVE WEAKNESSES AND STRENGTHS AND SHOULD USE THEM TO HELP MAKE A RELATIONSHIP COMPLETE. TAKE TIME TODAY TO TELL YOUR SIGNIFICANT OTHER "I LOVE YOU"


----------



## packrat

*Tgif*

TO MANY, TODAY "TGIF" IS A SAYING THAT SHOWS GLADNESS THAT A LONG WORK WEEK IS COMING TO AN END. THERE IS ANOTHER END COMING SOON, AND THAT IS THE RETURN OF JESUS CHRIST. SO EVERY TIME I HEAR "TGIF" I SAY TO MYSELF "THANK GOD I'M FORGIVEN" HE HAS PAID THE PRICE FOR ME ON CALVARY

Ephesians 4:32 
And be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you


----------



## packrat

*God's View on Children*

MANY TIMES IN OUR BUSY LIVES WE DON'T TAKE TIME TO STOP AND LISTEN TO, OR SPEND TIMES WITH OUR CHILDREN. MAYBE WE NEED TO STOP MORE OFTEN TO LISTEN AND LEARN FROM THEM, BECAUSE THEY DO RANK PRETTY HIGH ON GOD'S LIST OF POSSESSIONS.

Matthew 18 

1 At the same time came the disciples unto Jesus, saying, Who is the greatest in the kingdom of heaven? 

2 And Jesus called a little child unto him, and set him in the midst of them, 

3 And said, Verily I say unto you, Except ye be converted, and become as little children, ye shall not enter into the kingdom of heaven. 

4 Whosoever therefore shall humble himself as this little child, the same is greatest in the kingdom of heaven. 

5 And whoso shall receive one such little child in my name receiveth me. 

6 But whoso shall offend one of these little ones which believe in me, it were better for him that a millstone were hanged about his neck, and that he were drowned in the depth of the sea.


----------



## packrat

*see ya at church*

Hebrews 10:25 
Not forsaking the assembling of ourselves together, as the manner of some is; but exhorting one another: and so much the more, as ye see the day approaching. 

Take time today to come together as brothers and sisters in Christ. Go to church or maybe have a prayer meeting. It is good for the mind, body & spirit for the children of GOD to unite.

Matthew 18:20
For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them.


----------



## packrat

*Forgiveness*

Ephesians 4:32 
And be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you.  

HOW CAN WE NOT FORGIVE OTHERS AFTER CHRIST HAS FORGIVEN US, TIME AND TIME AGAIN. MAKE IT A POINT TO FORGIVE SOMEONE TODAY THAT YOU HAVE HAD HARD FEELINGS AGAINST, AND I ASSURE YOU THAT YOU WILL FIND PEACE BEYOND UNDERSTANDING.


----------



## StriperAddict

Psalm 9:17 (King James Version)

 17 The wicked shall be turned into "_hot place_", and all the nations that forget God.


----------



## StriperAddict

Eph 1:13-14

13 In Him you also trusted, after you heard the word of truth, the gospel of your salvation; in whom also, having believed, you were sealed with the Holy Spirit of promise, 

14 who is the guarantee of our inheritance until the redemption of the purchased possession, to the praise of His glory.


----------



## copecowboy84

"Come to Me, all you who labor and are burdened and I will give you rest...and you will find rest for your souls."--Matthew 11, 28-29 

I would like to say sorry for missing a few days of the verse this week. I had to rush out of town on a family emergency. Thank you all for your undestanding.


----------



## StriperAddict

No problem copecowboy84, thanks for posting


----------



## copecowboy84

I was looking through my bible and this stood out to me. As i have said before I am a newly saved child of christ but this is a verse that makes me say amen everytime I read it.

John 4:13-14 Jesus answered "Everyone who drinks this water will be thirsty again, but whoever drinks the water i give him will never thirst.  Indeed, the water I give him will become in him a spring of water welling up to etrnal life."

I am sure you all have read this, but it really made me get all warm inside with the trials in my life right now. I hope this verse finds warmth and comfort to all of you today!


----------



## copecowboy84

"I am praying not only for these disciples but also for all who will ever believe in me through their message. I pray that they wil all be one, just as you and I are one- as you are in me, Father, and I am in you. And may they be in us so that the world will believe you sent me. 
John 17:20-21


----------



## FX Jenkins

Isaiah 1:13 

Bring no more vain oblations; incense is an abomination unto me; the new moons and sabbaths, the calling of assemblies, I cannot away with; it is iniquity, even the solemn meeting.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Luke 22 

45  And when he rose up from prayer, and was come to his disciples, he found them sleeping for sorrow,

46  And said unto them, Why sleep ye? rise and pray, lest ye enter into temptation. 

And remember that the next temptation or trial that Peter faced was denying that he knew Christ...


----------



## FX Jenkins

Daniel 2

20  Daniel answered and said, Blessed be the name of God for ever and ever: for wisdom and might are his:

21  And he changeth the times and the seasons: he removeth kings, and setteth up kings: he giveth wisdom unto the wise, and knowledge to them that know understanding:

22  He revealeth the deep and secret things: he knoweth what is in the darkness, and the light dwelleth with him.

23  I thank thee, and praise thee, O thou God of my fathers, who hast given me wisdom and might, and hast made known unto me now what we desired of thee: for thou hast now made known unto us the king's matter.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Ephesians 4

1   I therefore, the prisoner of the Lord, beseech you that ye walk worthy of the vocation wherewith ye are called,

 2  With all lowliness and meekness, with longsuffering, forbearing one another in love;

3  Endeavouring to keep the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Deuteronomy 1:31 

31  And in the wilderness, where thou hast seen how that the LORD thy God bare thee, as a man doth bear his son, in all the way that ye went, until ye came into this place.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Psalm 59:16 

But I will sing of thy power; yea, I will sing aloud of thy mercy in the morning: for thou hast been my defense and refuge in the day of my trouble.


----------



## FX Jenkins

1 John 4

18  There is no fear in love; but perfect love casteth out fear: because fear hath torment. He that feareth is not made perfect in love.

19  We love him, because he first loved us.


----------



## StriperAddict

1 Chronicles 29:14 

But who am I, and what is my people, that we should be able to offer so willingly after this sort? for all things come of thee, and of thine own have we given thee.


----------



## StriperAddict

Sorry this is late...

Jeremiah 9:23-24   

 23 This is what the LORD says: 
       "Let not the wise man boast of his wisdom 
       or the strong man boast of his strength 
       or the rich man boast of his riches, 

 24 but let him who boasts boast about this: 
       that he understands and knows me, 
       that I am the LORD, who exercises lovingkindness, 
       justice and righteousness on earth, 
       for in these I delight," 
       declares the LORD.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Genesis 15:1*

After these things the word of the LORD came unto Abram in a vision, saying, Fear not, Abram: I am thy shield, and thy exceeding great reward.


----------



## StriperAddict

For yesterday 3/6/08

Psalm 104:24 
O LORD, how manifold are thy works! in wisdom hast thou made them all: the earth is full of thy riches.


----------



## StriperAddict

For today.

2 John 1:9

Whosoever transgresseth, and abideth not in the doctrine of Christ, hath not God. He that abideth in the doctrine of Christ, he hath both the Father and the Son.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Hebrews 1:1-3 *

*1 God, who at sundry times and in divers manners spake in time past unto the fathers by the prophets,  *

*2 Hath in these last days spoken unto us by his Son, whom he hath appointed heir of all things, by whom also he made the worlds; *

*3 Who being the brightness of his glory, and the express image of his person, and upholding all things by the word of his power, when he had by himself purged our sins, sat down on the right hand of the Majesty on high.*


----------



## StriperAddict

*Revelation 1:4-6 (King James Version)*

4 John to the seven churches which are in Asia: Grace be unto you, and peace, from him which is, and which was, and which is to come; and from the seven Spirits which are before his throne; 

 5 And from Jesus Christ, who is the faithful witness, and the first begotten of the dead, and the prince of the kings of the earth. Unto him that loved us, and washed us from our sins in his own blood,  6 And hath made us kings and priests unto God and his Father; to him be glory and dominion for ever and ever. Amen.


----------



## Flash

Galatians 3:1  O FOOLISH Galatians, who hath bewitched you, that ye should not obey the truth, before whose eyes Jesus Christ hath been evidently set forth, crucified among you?


----------



## Flash

John 17:5  And now, O Father, glorify thou me with thine own self with the glory which I had with thee before the world was


----------



## Flash

Hosea 10:12 Sow to yourselves in righteousness, reap in mercy; break up your fallow ground: for it is time to seek the LORD, till he come and rain righteousness upon you.


----------



## Flash

Zechariah 14:12 And this shall be the plague wherewith the LORD will smite all the people that have fought against Jerusalem; Their flesh shall consume away while they stand upon their feet, and their eyes shall consume away in thier holes, and their tongue shall consume away in their mouth.


----------



## Flash

Lamentations 3:40-41 Let us search and try our ways, and turn again to the LORD. Let us lift up our heart with our hands unto God in the heavens.


----------



## Flash

Jeremiah 33:3 Call unto me, and I will answer thee, and shew thee great and mighty things, which thou knowest not.


----------



## Flash

Psalm 10:4 The wicked, through the pride of his countenance, will not seek after God: God is not in all his thoughts.


----------



## SnowHunter

1 Kings 3:5-9 
King James Version 

 5In Gibeon the LORD appeared to Solomon in a dream by night: and God said, Ask what I shall give thee.

 6And Solomon said, Thou hast shewed unto thy servant David my father great mercy, according as he walked before thee in truth, and in righteousness, and in uprightness of heart with thee; and thou hast kept for him this great kindness, that thou hast given him a son to sit on his throne, as it is this day.

 7And now, O LORD my God, thou hast made thy servant king instead of David my father: and I am but a little child: I know not how to go out or come in.

 8And thy servant is in the midst of thy people which thou hast chosen, a great people, that cannot be numbered nor counted for multitude.

 9Give therefore thy servant an understanding heart to judge thy people, that I may discern between good and bad: for who is able to judge this thy so great a people?

 10And the speech pleased the LORD, that Solomon had asked this thing.

 11And God said unto him, Because thou hast asked this thing, and hast not asked for thyself long life; neither hast asked riches for thyself, nor hast asked the life of thine enemies; but hast asked for thyself understanding to discern judgment;

 12Behold, I have done according to thy words: lo, I have given thee a wise and an understanding heart; so that there was none like thee before thee, neither after thee shall any arise like unto thee.

 13And I have also given thee that which thou hast not asked, both riches, and honour: so that there shall not be any among the kings like unto thee all thy days.

 14And if thou wilt walk in my ways, to keep my statutes and my commandments, as thy father David did walk, then I will lengthen thy days.

 15And Solomon awoke; and, behold, it was a dream. And he came to Jerusalem, and stood before the ark of the covenant of the LORD, and offered up burnt offerings, and offered peace offerings, and made a feast to all his servants.


----------



## SnowHunter

A few Bible verses for faith in times of stress

(Psalm 46:1-3)
God is our refuge and strength, an ever-present help in trouble. Therefore we will not fear, though the earth give way and the mountains fall into the heart of the sea, though its waters roar and foam and the mountains quake with their surging. 

(Psalm 61:1-4)
Hear my cry, O God; listen to my prayer. From the ends of the earth I call to you, I call as my heart grows faint; lead me to the rock that is higher than I. For you have been my refuge, a strong tower against the foe. I long to dwell in your tent forever and take refuge in the shelter of your wings. 

 (Psalm 139: 7, 9-10, 23-24)
Where can I go from your Spirit? Where can I flee from your presence? If I rise on the wings of the dawn, if I settle on the far side of the sea, even there your hand will guide me, your right hand will hold me fast. Search me, O God, and know my heart; test me and know my anxious thoughts. See if there is any offensive way in me, and lead me in the way everlasting.

(Isaiah 41:10)
So do not fear, for I am with you; do not be dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.


----------



## SnowHunter

Matthew 4:5-7

Then the devil took him to the holy city, had him stand on the highest point of the temple, and said to him, “If you are the Son of God, throw yourself down. For it is written, ‘He will command his angels concerning you’ and ‘with their hands they will lift you up, so that you will not strike your foot against a stone.’” Jesus said to him, “Once again it is written: ‘You are not to put the Lord your God to the test.’”


----------



## SnowHunter

John 1:15-18 (King James Version)

 15John bare witness of him, and cried, saying, This was he of whom I spake, He that cometh after me is preferred before me: for he was before me.

 16And of his fulness have all we received, and grace for grace.

 17For the law was given by Moses, but grace and truth came by Jesus Christ.

 18No man hath seen God at any time, the only begotten Son, which is in the bosom of the Father, he hath declared him.


----------



## SnowHunter

Luke 12:6-9 (King James Version)



 6Are not five sparrows sold for two farthings, and not one of them is forgotten before God?

 7But even the very hairs of your head are all numbered. Fear not therefore: ye are of more value than many sparrows.

 8Also I say unto you, Whosoever shall confess me before men, him shall the Son of man also confess before the angels of God:

 9But he that denieth me before men shall be denied before the angels of God


----------



## SnowHunter

Psalm 78:7
Then they would put their trust in God and would not forget his deeds but would keep his commands.

Psalm 119:81
My soul faints with longing for your salvation, but I have put my hope in your word.


----------



## SnowHunter

Matthew 28:1-10
After the Sabbath, at dawn on the first day of the week, Mary Magdalene and the other Mary went to look at the tomb. There was a violent earthquake, for an angel of the Lord came down from heaven and, going to the tomb, rolled back the stone and sat on it. His appearance was like lightning, and his clothes were white as snow. The guards were so afraid of him that they shook and became like dead men.

The angel said to the women, "Do not be afraid, for I know that you are looking for Jesus, who was crucified. He is not here; he has risen, just as he said. Come and see the place where he lay. Then go quickly and tell his disciples: 'He has risen from the dead and is going ahead of you into Galilee. There you will see him.' Now I have told you."

So the women hurried away from the tomb, afraid yet filled with joy, and ran to tell his disciples. Suddenly Jesus met them. "Greetings," he said. They came to him, clasped his feet and worshiped him. Then Jesus said to them, "Do not be afraid. Go and tell my brothers to go to Galilee; there they will see me."


----------



## farmasis

I think this is appropriate for Easter Monday:

2 Corinthians 5
14 For the love of Christ compels us, because we judge thus: that if One died for all, then all died; 15 and He died for all, that those who live should live no longer for themselves, but for Him who died for them and rose again. 
16 Therefore, from now on, we regard no one according to the flesh. Even though we have known Christ according to the flesh, yet now we know _Him thus_ no longer. 17 Therefore, if anyone _is_ in Christ, _he is_ a new creation; old things have passed away; behold, all things have become new.

Amen!


----------



## farmasis

I feel so much joy today for the fact that I am saved and that is secure despite my many faults and daily disappointments he must see when he looks at my life.

Psaml 95
 1 Oh come, let us sing to the LORD!
         Let us shout joyfully to the Rock of our salvation.
 2 Let us come before His presence with thanksgiving;
         Let us shout joyfully to Him with psalms.
 3 For the LORD _is_ the great God,
         And the great King above all gods.
 4 In His hand _are_ the deep places of the earth;
         The heights of the hills _are_ His also.
 5 The sea _is_ His, for He made it;
         And His hands formed the dry _land._

 6 Oh come, let us worship and bow down;
         Let us kneel before the LORD our Maker.
 7 For He _is_ our God,
         And we _are_ the people of His pasture, 
         And the sheep of His hand.


----------



## farmasis

Another great Psalm....

Psalm 91
*1 He who dwells in the shelter of the Most High 
       will rest in the shadow of the Almighty. <SUP>[a]</SUP> *

2 I will say <SUP>[b]</SUP> of the LORD, "He is my refuge and my fortress, 
       my God, in whom I trust." 

 3 Surely he will save you from the fowler's snare 
       and from the deadly pestilence.  4 He will cover you with his feathers, 
       and under his wings you will find refuge; 
       his faithfulness will be your shield and rampart.


----------



## farmasis

*1 John 3*

 1 Behold what manner of love the Father has bestowed on us, that we should be called children of God!<SUP>[a]</SUP> Therefore the world does not know us,<SUP>[b]</SUP> because it did not know Him. 2 Beloved, now we are children of God; and it has not yet been revealed what we shall be, but we know that when He is revealed, we shall be like Him, for we shall see Him as He is. 3 And everyone who has this hope in Him purifies himself, just as He is pure.


Wow! We are adopted children of God. Does the world recognize us as one of them, or can they see the family (of God) resemblance in us?


----------



## farmasis

Proverbs 3
1 My son, do not forget my law, 
    But let your heart keep my commands;
       2 For length of days and long life 
      And peace they will add to you. 
       3 Let not mercy and truth forsake you; 
      Bind them around your neck, 
      Write them on the tablet of your heart, 
       4 _And_ so find favor and high esteem 
      In the sight of God and man. 
       5 Trust in the LORD with all your heart, 
      And lean not on your own understanding; 
       6 In all your ways acknowledge Him, 
      And He shall direct<SUP>[a]</SUP> your paths. 
       7 Do not be wise in your own eyes; 
      Fear the LORD and depart from evil.


----------



## farmasis

Isaiah 53 
2 He grew up before him like a tender shoot, 
       and like a root out of dry ground. 
       He had no beauty or majesty to attract us to him, 
       nothing in his appearance that we should desire him. 

 3 He was despised and rejected by men, 
       a man of sorrows, and familiar with suffering. 
       Like one from whom men hide their faces 
       he was despised, and we esteemed him not. 
 4 Surely he took up our infirmities 
       and carried our sorrows, 
       yet we considered him stricken by God, 
       smitten by him, and afflicted.  5 But he was pierced for our transgressions, 
       he was crushed for our iniquities; 
       the punishment that brought us peace was upon him, 
       and by his wounds we are healed.


----------



## farmasis

To me, this is the greatest promise from God to those who are saved:

Romans 8
34Who is he that condemns? Christ Jesus, who died—more than that, who was raised to life—is at the right hand of God and is also interceding for us. 35Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? Shall trouble or hardship or persecution or famine or nakedness or danger or sword? 36As it is written: 
   "For your sake we face death all day long; 
      we are considered as sheep to be slaughtered."<SUP>[l]</SUP> 37No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who loved us. 38For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons,<SUP>[m]</SUP> neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, 39neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord.

There is nothing, nothing, nothing that can seperate us from Jesus once he has saved us.


----------



## matthewsman

*Here's to knowledge and understanding...*

Ephesians 1:15-23


15  ¶ Wherefore I also, after I heard of your faith in the Lord Jesus, and love unto all the saints,

16  cease not to give thanks for you, making mention of you in my prayers;

17  that the God of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of glory, may give unto you the spirit of wisdom and revelation in the knowledge of him:

18  the eyes of your understanding being enlightened; that ye may know what is the hope of his calling, and what the riches of the glory of his inheritance in the saints,

19  and what is the exceeding greatness of his power to us-ward who believe, according to the working of his mighty power,

20  which he wrought in Christ, when he raised him from the dead, and set him at his own right hand in the heavenly places,

21  far above all principality, and power, and might, and dominion, and every name that is named, not only in this world, but also in that which is to come:

22  and hath put all things under his feet,and gave him to be the head over all things to the church,

23  which is his body, the fulness of him that filleth all in all.


----------



## matthewsman

*In honor of today*

Psalms 23:9


9  Speak not in the ears of a fool:
         for he will despise the wisdom of thy words.


----------



## matthewsman

*Ephesians 2:1-10*

1  And you hath he quickened, who were dead in trespasses and sins;

2  wherein in time past ye walked according to the course of this world, according to the prince of the power of the air, the spirit that now worketh in the children of disobedience:

3  among whom also we all had our conversation in times past in the lusts of our flesh, fulfilling the desires of the flesh and of the mind; and were by nature the children of wrath, even as others.

4  But God, who is rich in mercy, for his great love wherewith he loved us,

5  even when we were dead in sins, hath quickened us together with Christ, Col. 2.13 (by grace ye are saved

6  and hath raised us up together, and made us sit together in heavenly places in Christ Jesus:

7  that in the ages to come he might show the exceeding riches of his grace, in his kindness toward us, through Christ Jesus.

8  For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God:

9  not of works, lest any man should boast.

10  For we are his workmanship, created in Christ Jesus unto good works, which God hath before ordained that we should walk in them.


----------



## matthewsman

*Ephesions 2:19-22*

19  Now therefore ye are no more strangers and foreigners, but fellow citizens with the saints, and of the household of God;

20  and are built upon the foundation of the apostles and prophets, Jesus Christ himself being the chief corner stone;

21  in whom all the building fitly framed together groweth unto a holy temple in the Lord:

22  in whom ye also are builded together for a habitation of God through the Spirit.


----------



## matthewsman

*Ephesians 6:10-12*

10  ¶ Finally, my brethren, be strong in the Lord, and in the power of his might.

11  Put on the whole armor of God, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil.

12  For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places.


----------



## StriperAddict

Thanks to all those who agreed to take a bible verse week this month 

Please check your calendars for the start day since I may be out and might not send along a reminder


----------



## matthewsman

*Ephesians 6:4*

4  And, ye fathers, provoke not your children to wrath, but bring them up in the nurture and admonition of the Lord.


----------



## matthewsman

*Joshua 1:5*

5  There shall not any man be able to stand before thee all the days of thy life: as I was with Moses, so I will be with thee: I will not fail thee, nor forsake thee.


----------



## Vernon Holt

"_Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear my voice, and open the door, I will come in to him, and will sup with him, and he with me_".  Revelation 3:20


----------



## dawg2

Vernon Holt said:


> "_Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear my voice, and open the door, I will come in to him, and will sup with him, and he with me_".  Revelation 3:20



I have that one on a framed print in my bedroom.  One of my favorite one-liners.


----------



## Vernon Holt

"If we say that we have fellowship with him (Jesus Christ), and walk in darkness (sin), we lie, and do not the truth.

"But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus Christ his Son cleanseth us from all sin".  I John 1: 6-7


----------



## Vernon Holt

"Stand fast therefore in the liberty wherewith Christ hath made us free, and be not entangled again with the yoke of bondage".
Galatians 5:1


----------



## Vernon Holt

"The Spirit of the Lord is upon me, because he hath annointed me to preach the gospel to the poor; he hath sent me to heal the broken-hearted, to preach deliverance to the captives, and recovering of sight to the lind, to set at liberty them that are bruised".  

The words of our Lord from Luke 4:18.


----------



## Vernon Holt

"But ye are a chosen generation, a royal priesthood, an holy nation, a peculiar people; that ye should shew forth the praises of him who hath called you out of darkness and into his marvelous light."  1 Peter 2:9


----------



## Vernon Holt

"Blessed is the man who perseveres under trial, because when he has stood the test, he will receive the crown of life that God has promised to those who love him".   (James 1:12).


----------



## Vernon Holt

"Unto the pure all things are pure: but unto them that are defiled and unbelieving, is nothing pure; but even their mind and conscience is defiled."  

"They profess that they know God; but in  works they deny him, being abominable, and disobedient, and unto every good work reprobate".  Titus 1:15-16


----------



## Georgiaastro

II Corinthians 6  KJV

1.We then, as workers together with him, beseech you also that ye receive not the grace of God in vain. 

 2.(For he saith, I have heard thee in a time accepted, and in the day of salvation have I succoured thee: behold, now is the accepted time; behold, now is the day of salvation.)


----------



## Georgiaastro

II Corinthians 6 KJV

 3.Giving no offence in any thing, that the ministry be not blamed: 

 4.But in all things approving ourselves as the ministers of God, in much patience, in afflictions, in necessities, in distresses, 

 5.In stripes, in imprisonments, in tumults, in labours, in watchings, in fastings; 

 6.By pureness, by knowledge, by long suffering, by kindness, by the Holy Ghost, by love unfeigned,


----------



## Georgiaastro

II Corinthians 6  KJV

 7.By the word of truth, by the power of God, by the armour of righteousness on the right hand and on the left, 

 8.By honour and dishonour, by evil report and good report: as deceivers, and yet true; 

 9.As unknown, and yet well known; as dying, and, behold, we live; as chastened, and not killed; 

 10.As sorrowful, yet alway rejoicing; as poor, yet making many rich; as having nothing, and yet possessing all things.


----------



## Georgiaastro

II Corinthians 5 KJV

7.(For we walk by faith, not by sight:

 8.We are confident, I say, and willing rather to be absent from the body, and to be present with the Lord. 

 9.Wherefore we labour, that, whether present or absent, we may be accepted of him. 

 10.For we must all appear before the judgment seat of Christ; that every one may receive the things done in his body, according to that he hath done, whether it be good or bad.


----------



## Georgiaastro

IICorinthinas 5 KJV

 11.Knowing therefore the terror of the Lord, we persuade men; but we are made manifest unto God; and I trust also are made manifest in your consciences. 

 12..For we commend not ourselves again unto you, but give you occasion to glory on our behalf, that ye may have somewhat to answer them which glory in appearance, and not in heart. 

 13For whether we be beside ourselves, it is to God: or whether we be sober, it is for your cause.


----------



## Georgiaastro

II Corinthians 5 KJV

 17.Therefore if any man be in Christ, he is a new creature: old things are passed away; behold, all things are become new. 

 18.And all things are of God, who hath reconciled us to himself by Jesus Christ, and hath given to us the ministry of reconciliation; 

 19.To wit, that God was in Christ, reconciling the world unto himself, not imputing their trespasses unto them; and hath committed unto us the word of reconciliation.


----------



## Big7

April 20, 2008



Fifth Sunday of Easter 
 Reading 1
Responsorial Psalm
Reading 2
Gospel 


Reading 1
Acts 6:1-7

As the number of disciples continued to grow,
the Hellenists complained against the Hebrews
because their widows
were being neglected in the daily distribution.
So the Twelve called together the community of the disciples and said,
â€œIt is not right for us to neglect the word of God to serve at table.
Brothers, select from among you seven reputable men,
filled with the Spirit and wisdom,
whom we shall appoint to this task,
whereas we shall devote ourselves to prayer
and to the ministry of the word.â€�
The proposal was acceptable to the whole community,
so they chose Stephen, a man filled with faith and the Holy Spirit,
also Philip, Prochorus, Nicanor, Timon, Parmenas,
and Nicholas of Antioch, a convert to Judaism.
They presented these men to the apostles
who prayed and laid hands on them.
The word of God continued to spread,
and the number of the disciples in Jerusalem increased greatly;
even a large group of priests were becoming obedient to the faith.

Responsorial Psalm
Ps 33:1-2, 4-5, 18-19

R. (22) Lord, let your mercy be on us, as we place our trust in you.
or:
R. Alleluia.
Exult, you just, in the LORD;
praise from the upright is fitting.
Give thanks to the LORD on the harp;
with the ten-stringed lyre chant his praises.
R. Lord, let your mercy be on us, as we place our trust in you.
or:
R. Alleluia.
Upright is the word of the LORD,
and all his works are trustworthy.
He loves justice and right;
of the kindness of the LORD the earth is full.
R. Lord, let your mercy be on us, as we place our trust in you.
or:
R. Alleluia.
See, the eyes of the LORD are upon those who fear him,
upon those who hope for his kindness,
To deliver them from death
and preserve them in spite of famine.
R. Lord, let your mercy be on us, as we place our trust in you.
or:
R. Alleluia.

Reading II
1 Pt 2:4-9

Beloved:
Come to him, a living stone, rejected by human beings
but chosen and precious in the sight of God,
and, like living stones,
let yourselves be built into a spiritual house
to be a holy priesthood to offer spiritual sacrifices
acceptable to God through Jesus Christ.
For it says in Scripture:
Behold, I am laying a stone in Zion,
a cornerstone, chosen and precious,
and whoever believes in it shall not be put to shame.
Therefore, its value is for you who have faith, but for those without faith:
The stone that the builders rejected
has become the cornerstone, and
A stone that will make people stumble,
and a rock that will make them fall.
They stumble by disobeying the word, as is their destiny.

You are â€œa chosen race, a royal priesthood,
a holy nation, a people of his own,
so that you may announce the praisesâ€� of him
who called you out of darkness into his wonderful light.

Gospel
Jn 14:1-12

Jesus said to his disciples:
â€œDo not let your hearts be troubled.
You have faith in God; have faith also in me.
In my Fatherâ€™s house there are many dwelling places.
If there were not,
would I have told you that I am going to prepare a place for you?
And if I go and prepare a place for you,
I will come back again and take you to myself,
so that where I am you also may be.
Where I am going you know the way.â€�
Thomas said to him,
â€œMaster, we do not know where you are going;
how can we know the way?â€�
Jesus said to him, "I am the way and the truth and the life.
No one comes to the Father except through me.
If you know me, then you will also know my Father.
From now on you do know him and have seen him.â€�
Philip said to him,
â€œMaster, show us the Father, and that will be enough for us.â€�
Jesus said to him, â€œHave I been with you for so long a time
and you still do not know me, Philip?
Whoever has seen me has seen the Father.
How can you say, â€˜Show us the Fatherâ€™?
Do you not believe that I am in the Father and the Father is in me?
The words that I speak to you I do not speak on my own.
The Father who dwells in me is doing his works.
Believe me that I am in the Father and the Father is in me,
or else, believe because of the works themselves.
Amen, amen, I say to you,
whoever believes in me will do the works that I do,
and will do greater ones than these,
because I am going to the Father.â€�



Lectionary for Mass for Use in the Dioceses of the United States, second typical edition, Copyright © 2001, 1998, 1997, 1986, 1970 Confraternity of Christian Doctrine; Psalm refrain © 1968, 1981, 1997, International Committee on English in the Liturgy, Inc. All rights reserved. Neither this work nor any part of it may be reproduced, distributed, performed or displayed in any medium, including electronic or digital, without permission in writing from the copyright owner.


----------



## justthinking

Psalm 9:9-10

 The LORD is a refuge for the oppressed, 
       a stronghold in times of trouble. 

Those who know your name will trust in you, 
       for you, LORD, have never forsaken those who seek you.

(Sorry for the late post - my wife password protected my computer to keep the kids off while we were out of the home, but failed to tell me what the password was!)


----------



## justthinking

*2 Peter 1:2-4 (NIV)*

Grace and peace be yours in abundance through the knowledge of God and of Jesus our Lord.

His divine power has given us everything we need for life and godliness through our knowledge of him who called us by his own glory and goodness.

Through these he has given us his very great and precious promises, so that through them you may participate in the divine nature and escape the corruption in the world caused by evil desires.


----------



## justthinking

*2 Peter 1:5-11 (NIV)*

For this very reason, make every effort to add to your faith goodness; and to goodness, knowledge; and to knowledge, self-control; and to self-control, perseverance; and to perseverance, godliness; and to godliness, brotherly kindness; and to brotherly kindness, love. 

For if you possess these qualities in increasing measure, they will keep you from being ineffective and unproductive in your knowledge of our Lord Jesus Christ. But if anyone does not have them, he is nearsighted and blind, and has forgotten that he has been cleansed from his past sins. 

Therefore, my brothers, be all the more eager to make your calling and election sure. For if you do these things, you will never fall, and you will receive a rich welcome into the eternal kingdom of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ.


----------



## justthinking

*Ephesians 4:17-24*

Ephesians 4:17-24

This I say, therefore, and testify in the Lord, that you should no longer walk as the rest of the Gentiles walk, in the futility of their mind, having their understanding darkened, being alienated from the life of God, because of the ignorance that is in them, because of the blindness of their heart; who, being past feeling, have given themselves over to lewdness, to work all uncleanness with greediness.

But you have not so learned Christ, if indeed you have heard Him and have been taught by Him, as the truth is in Jesus: that you put off, concerning your former conduct, the old man which grows corrupt according to the deceitful lusts, and be renewed in the spirit of your mind, and that you put on the new man which was created according to God, in true righteousness and holiness.


----------



## justthinking

Isaiah 52:7 

       How beautiful on the mountains 
       are the feet of those who bring good news, 
       who proclaim peace, 
       who bring good tidings, 
       who proclaim salvation, 
       who say to Zion, 
       "Your God reigns!"

(Be blessed this weekend in all that you do!)


----------



## justthinking

*Matthew 18:15-20*

"If your brother sins against you, go and show him his fault, just between the two of you. If he listens to you, you have won your brother over. But if he will not listen, take one or two others along, so that 'every matter may be established by the testimony of two or three witnesses.' 

If he refuses to listen to them, tell it to the church; and if he refuses to listen even to the church, treat him as you would a pagan or a tax collector. 

"I tell you the truth, whatever you bind on earth will bebound in heaven, and whatever you loose on earth will be loosed in heaven. 

"Again, I tell you that if two of you on earth agree about anything you ask for, it will be done for you by my Father in heaven. For where two or three come together in my name, there am I with them."


----------



## justthinking

*Amos 8:11-12*

"The days are coming," declares the Sovereign LORD, 
       "when I will send a famine through the land— 
       not a famine of food or a thirst for water, 
       but a famine of hearing the words of the LORD. 

Men will stagger from sea to sea 
       and wander from north to east, 
       searching for the word of the LORD, 
       but they will not find it.

(If you are worshipping in a church this morning that unapologetically stands upon the Word of God, rejoice in that! If not, seek one out - God Bless!)


----------



## Jasper

*Psalm 71:17-18*

For 4/28

Since my youth, O God, you have taught me, and to this day I declare your marvelous deeds. Even when I am old and gray, do not forsake me, O God, till I declare your power to the next generation, your right to all who are to come.


----------



## Jasper

*Jeremiah 29: 12 - 14*

For 4/29

Then you will call upon me and come and pray to me, and I will listen to you. You will seek and find me when you see me with all your heart. I will be found by you, declares the Lord.


----------



## Jasper

*Luke 1:34-35*

The angel answered, "The Holy Spirit will come upon you, and the power of the Most High will overshadow you. So the holy one to be born will be called the Son of God."


----------



## Jasper

*Psalm 147:5*

Great is our Lord and mighty his power; his understanding has no limit.


----------



## Big7

*Feast of Saints Philip and James, Apostles*

May 3, 2008



Feast of Saints Philip and James, Apostles 

Reading 1
1 Cor 15:1-8

I am reminding you, brothers and sisters,
of the Gospel I preached to you,
which you indeed received and in which you also stand.
Through it you are also being saved,
if you hold fast to the word I preached to you,
unless you believed in vain.
For I handed on to you as of first importance what I also received:
that Christ died for our sins
in accordance with the Scriptures;
that he was buried;
that he was raised on the third day
in accordance with the Scriptures;
that he appeared to Cephas, then to the Twelve.
After that, he appeared to more
than five hundred brothers and sisters at once,
most of whom are still living,
though some have fallen asleep.
After that he appeared to James,
then to all the Apostles.
Last of all, as to one born abnormally,
he appeared to me.


Gospel
Jn 14:6-14

Jesus said to Thomas, “I am the way and the truth and the life.
No one comes to the Father except through me.
If you know me, then you will also know my Father.
From now on you do know him and have seen him.”
Philip said to him,
“Master, show us the Father, and that will be enough for us.”
Jesus said to him, “Have I been with you for so long a time
and you still do not know me, Philip?
Whoever has seen me has seen the Father.
How can you say, ‘Show us the Father’?
Do you not believe that I am in the Father and the Father is in me?
The words that I speak to you I do not speak on my own.
The Father who dwells in me is doing his works.
Believe me that I am in the Father and the Father is in me,
or else, believe because of the works themselves.
Amen, amen, I say to you,
whoever believes in me will do the works that I do,
and will do greater ones than these,
because I am going to the Father.
And whatever you ask in my name, I will do,
so that the Father may be glorified in the Son.
If you ask anything of me in my name, I will do it.”


----------



## Big7

*May 4, 2008   Seventh Sunday of Easter*

May 4, 2008
Seventh Sunday of Easter 


Reading 1
Acts 1:12-14

After Jesus had been taken up to heaven the apostles
returned to Jerusalem
from the mount called Olivet, which is near Jerusalem,
a sabbath day’s journey away.

When they entered the city
they went to the upper room where they were staying,
Peter and John and James and Andrew,
Philip and Thomas, Bartholomew and Matthew,
James son of Alphaeus, Simon the Zealot,
and Judas son of James.
All these devoted themselves with one accord to prayer,
together with some women,
and Mary the mother of Jesus, and his brothers.


Reading II
1 Pt 4:13-16

Beloved:
Rejoice to the extent that you share in the
sufferings of Christ,
so that when his glory is revealed
you may also rejoice exultantly.
If you are insulted for the name of Christ, blessed are you,
for the Spirit of glory and of God rests upon you.
But let no one among you be made to suffer
as a murderer, a thief, an evildoer, or as an intriguer.
But whoever is made to suffer as a Christian should not be ashamed
but glorify God because of the name.


Gospel
Jn 17:1-11a

Jesus raised his eyes to heaven and said,
“Father, the hour has come.
Give glory to your son, so that your son may glorify you,
just as you gave him authority over all people,
so that your son may give eternal life to all you gave him.
Now this is eternal life,
that they should know you, the only true God,
and the one whom you sent, Jesus Christ.
I glorified you on earth
by accomplishing the work that you gave me to do.
Now glorify me, Father, with you,
with the glory that I had with you before the world began.

“I revealed your name to those whom you gave me out of the world.
They belonged to you, and you gave them to me,
and they have kept your word.
Now they know that everything you gave me is from you,
because the words you gave to me I have given to them,
and they accepted them and truly understood that I came from you,
and they have believed that you sent me.
I pray for them.
I do not pray for the world but for the ones you have given me,
because they are yours, and everything of mine is yours
and everything of yours is mine,
and I have been glorified in them.
And now I will no longer be in the world,
but they are in the world, while I am coming to you.


----------



## PJason

May 4th 2008
Ascension 
(depending on the local Liturgical Calendar)


First reading Acts 1:1 - 11 
In my earlier work, Theophilus, I dealt with everything Jesus had done and I taught from the beginning until the day he gave his instructions to the apostles he had chosen through the Holy Spirit, and was taken up to heaven. He had shown himself alive to them after his Passion by many demonstrations: for forty days he had continued to appear to them and tell them about the kingdom of God. When he had been at table with them, he had told them not to leave Jerusalem, but to wait there for what the Father had promised. ‘It is’ he had said ‘what you have heard me speak about: John baptised with water but you, not many days from now, will be baptised with the Holy Spirit.’ 
Now having met together, they asked him, ‘Lord, has the time come? Are you going to restore the kingdom to Israel?’ He replied, ‘It is not for you to know times or dates that the Father has decided by his own authority, but you will receive power when the Holy Spirit comes on you, and then you will be my witnesses not only in Jerusalem but throughout Judaea and Samaria, and indeed to the ends of the earth.’ 
As he said this he was lifted up while they looked on, and a cloud took him from their sight. They were still staring into the sky when suddenly two men in white were standing near them and they said, ‘Why are you men from Galilee standing here looking into the sky? Jesus who has been taken up from you into heaven, this same Jesus will come back in the same way as you have seen him go there.’ 

Psalm or canticle: Psalm 46 

Second reading Ephesians 1:17 - 23 
May the God of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of glory, give you a spirit of wisdom and perception of what is revealed, to bring you to full knowledge of him. May he enlighten the eyes of your mind so that you can see what hope his call holds for you, what rich glories he has promised the saints will inherit and how infinitely great is the power that he has exercised for us believers. This you can tell from the strength of his power at work in Christ, when he used it to raise him from the dead and to make him sit at his right hand, in heaven, far above every Sovereignty, Authority, Power, or Domination, or any other name that can be named not only in this age but also in the age to come. He has put all things under his feet and made him, as the ruler of everything, the head of the Church; which is his body, the fullness of him who fills the whole creation. 

Gospel Matthew 28:16 - 20 
The eleven disciples set out for Galilee, to the mountain where Jesus had arranged to meet them. When they saw him they fell down before him, though some hesitated. Jesus came up and spoke to them. He said, ‘All authority in heaven and on earth has been given to me. Go, therefore, make disciples of all the nations; baptise them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, and teach them to observe all the commands I gave you. And know that I am with you always; yes, to the end of time.’


----------



## dutchman

For Monday, 5/5/08

Genesis 45:4-5 (KJV)

 4And Joseph said unto his brethren, Come near to me, I pray you. And they came near. And he said, I am Joseph your brother, whom ye sold into Egypt. 

 5Now therefore be not grieved, nor angry with yourselves, that ye sold me hither: for God did send me before you to preserve life.


----------



## dutchman

For Tuesday, 5/6/08

Exodus 20:1-3

1 And God spake all these words, saying, 

2 I am the LORD thy God, which have brought thee out of the land of Egypt, out of the house of bondage. 

3 Thou shalt have no other gods before me.


----------



## dutchman

For Wednesday, 5/7/08

Psalm 121
1 I will lift up mine eyes unto the hills, from whence cometh my help.


----------



## dutchman

For Thursday, 5/8/08 

Psalm 60:12 (KJV)

Through God we shall do valiantly: for he it is that shall tread down our enemies.


----------



## dutchman

For Friday, 5/9/08

Hebrews 3:13 (KJV)

But exhort one another daily, while it is called To day; lest any of you be hardened through the deceitfulness of sin.


----------



## dutchman

For Saturday, 5/10/08

Isaiah 40:29 (KJV)

He giveth power to the faint; and to them that have no might he increaseth strength.


----------



## PJason

Mass Readings for May 11th 2008 Pentacost Sunday​

First reading Acts 2:1 - 11 
When Pentecost day came round, they had all met in one room, when suddenly they heard what sounded like a powerful wind from heaven, the noise of which filled the entire house in which they were sitting; and something appeared to them that seemed like tongues of fire; these separated and came to rest on the head of each of them. They were all filled with the Holy Spirit, and began to speak foreign languages as the Spirit gave them the gift of speech. 
Now there were devout men living in Jerusalem from every nation under heaven, and at this sound they all assembled, each one bewildered to hear these men speaking his own language. They were amazed and astonished. ‘Surely’ they said ‘all these men speaking are Galileans? How does it happen that each of us hears them in his own native language? Parthians, Medes and Elamites; people from Mesopotamia, Judaea and Cappadocia, Pontus and Asia, Phrygia and Pamphylia, Egypt and the parts of Libya round Cyrene; as well as visitors from Rome – Jews and proselytes alike – Cretans and Arabs; we hear them preaching in our own language about the marvels of God.’ 


Psalm or canticle: Psalm 103 


Second reading 1 Corinthians 12:3 - 13 
I want you to understand that on the one hand no one can be speaking under the influence of the Holy Spirit and say, ‘Curse Jesus’, and on the other hand, no one can say, ‘Jesus is Lord’ unless he is under the influence of the Holy Spirit. 
There is a variety of gifts but always the same Spirit; there are all sorts of service to be done, but always to the same Lord; working in all sorts of different ways in different people, it is the same God who is working in all of them. The particular way in which the Spirit is given to each person is for a good purpose. Just as a human body, though it is made up of many parts, is a single unit because all these parts, though many, make one body, so it is with Christ. In the one Spirit we were all baptised, Jews as well as Greeks, slaves as well as citizens, and one Spirit was given to us all to drink. 

Gospel John 20:19 - 23 
In the evening of that same day, the first day of the week, the doors were closed in the room where the disciples were, for fear of the Jews. Jesus came and stood among them. He said to them, ‘Peace be with you’, and showed them his hands and his side. The disciples were filled with joy when they saw the Lord, and he said to them again, ‘Peace be with you. 
‘As the Father sent me, 
so am I sending you.’

After saying this he breathed on them and said: 
‘Receive the Holy Spirit. 
For those whose sins you forgive, 
they are forgiven; 
for those whose sins you retain, 
they are retained.’


----------



## dutchman

For Sunday 5/11/08 - Mother's Day-2008

Hebrews 10:19-22 (KJV)

19 Having therefore, brethren, boldness to enter into the holiest by the blood of Jesus, 

20 By a new and living way, which he hath consecrated for us, through the veil, that is to say, his flesh; 

21 And having an high priest over the house of God; 

22 Let us draw near with a true heart in full assurance of faith, having our hearts sprinkled from an evil conscience, and our bodies washed with pure water.


----------



## Big7

*May 12, 2008*

May 12, 2008
Monday of the Sixth Week in Ordinary Time 
ï¿¼

Reading 1
Jas 1:1-11

James, a servant of God and of the Lord Jesus Christ,
to the twelve tribes in the dispersion, greetings.

Consider it all joy, my brothers and sisters,
when you encounter various trials,
for you know that the testing of your faith produces perseverance.
And let perseverance be perfect,
so that you may be perfect and complete, lacking in nothing.
But if any of you lacks wisdom,
he should ask God who gives to all generously and ungrudgingly,
and he will be given it.
But he should ask in faith, not doubting,
for the one who doubts is like a wave of the sea
that is driven and tossed about by the wind.
For that person must not suppose that he will
receive anything from the Lord,
since he is a man of two minds, unstable in all his ways.

The brother in lowly circumstances
should take pride in high standing,
and the rich one in his lowliness, 
for he will pass away “like the flower of the field.”
For the sun comes up with its scorching heat and dries up the grass,
its flower droops, and the beauty of its appearance vanishes.
So will the rich person fade away in the midst of his pursuits.

Responsorial Psalm
119:67, 68, 71, 72, 75, 76


Gospel
Mk 8:11-13

The Pharisees came forward and began to argue with Jesus,
seeking from him a sign from heaven to test him.
He sighed from the depth of his spirit and said,
“Why does this generation seek a sign?
Amen, I say to you, no sign will be given to this generation.”
Then he left them, got into the boat again,


----------



## Big7

*May 13, 2008*

May 13, 2008
Tuesday of the Sixth Week in Ordinary Time 

ï¿¼

Reading 1
Jas 1:12-18

Blessed is he who perseveres in temptation,
for when he has been proven he will receive the crown of life 
that he promised to those who love him.
No one experiencing temptation should say,
“I am being tempted by God”;
for God is not subject to temptation to evil,
and he himself tempts no one.
Rather, each person is tempted when lured and enticed by his desire.
Then desire conceives and brings forth sin,
and when sin reaches maturity it gives birth to death.

Do not be deceived, my beloved brothers and sisters:
all good giving and every perfect gift is from above,
coming down from the Father of lights,
with whom there is no alteration or shadow caused by change.
He willed to give us birth by the word of truth
that we may be a kind of firstfruits of his creatures.

Responsorial Psalm
94:12-13a, 14-15, 18-19


Gospel
Mk 8:14-21

The disciples had forgotten to bring bread,
and they had only one loaf with them in the boat.
Jesus enjoined them, “Watch out,
guard against the leaven of the Pharisees
and the leaven of Herod.”
They concluded among themselves that
it was because they had no bread.
When he became aware of this he said to them,
“Why do you conclude that it is because you have no bread?
Do you not yet understand or comprehend? Are your hearts hardened?
Do you have eyes and not see, ears and not hear?
And do you not remember,
when I broke the five loaves for the five thousand,
how many wicker baskets full of fragments you picked up?”
They answered him, “Twelve.”
“When I broke the seven loaves for the four thousand,
how many full baskets of fragments did you pick up?”
They answered him, “Seven.”
He said to them, “Do you still not understand?”


----------



## Big7

*May 14, 2008  Feast of Saint Matthias, Apostle*

May 14, 2008

Feast of Saint Matthias, Apostle 

ï¿¼

Reading 1
Acts 1:15-17, 20-26

Peter stood up in the midst of the brothers and sisters
(there was a group of about one hundred and twenty persons
in the one place).
He said, “My brothers and sisters,
the Scripture had to be fulfilled
which the Holy Spirit spoke beforehand
through the mouth of David, concerning Judas,
who was the guide for those who arrested Jesus.
Judas was numbered among us
and was allotted a share in this ministry.
For it is written in the Book of Psalms:

Let his encampment become desolate,
and may no one dwell in it.

and:

May another take his office.

Therefore, it is necessary that one of the men
who accompanied us the whole time
the Lord Jesus came and went among us,
beginning from the baptism of John
until the day on which he was taken up from us,
become with us a witness to his resurrection.”
So they proposed two, Joseph called Barsabbas,
who was also known as Justus, and Matthias.
Then they prayed,
“You, Lord, who know the hearts of all,
show which one of these two you have chosen
to take the place in this apostolic ministry
from which Judas turned away to go to his own place.”
Then they gave lots to them, and the lot fell upon Matthias,
and he was counted with the Eleven Apostles.

Responsorial Psalm
113:1-2, 3-4, 5-6, 7-8
Gospel
Jn 15:9-17

Jesus said to his disciples:
“As the Father loves me, so I also love you.
Remain in my love.
If you keep my commandments, you will remain in my love,
just as I have kept my Father’s commandments
and remain in his love.

“I have told you this so that my joy might be in you
and your joy might be complete.
This is my commandment: love one another as I love you.
No one has greater love than this,
to lay down one’s life for one’s friends.
You are my friends if you do what I command you.
I no longer call you slaves,
because a slave does not know what his master is doing.
I have called you friends,
because I have told you everything I have heard from my Father.
It was not you who chose me, but I who chose you
and appointed you to go and bear fruit that will remain,
so that whatever you ask the Father in my name he may give you.
This I command you: love one another.”


----------



## Big7

*May 15, 2008  Thursday of the Sixth Week in Ordinary Time*

May 15, 2008
Thursday of the Sixth Week in Ordinary Time 



Reading 1
Jas 2:1-9

My brothers and sisters, show no partiality
as you adhere to the faith in our glorious Lord Jesus Christ.
For if a man with gold rings and fine clothes comes into your assembly,
and a poor person with shabby clothes also comes in,
and you pay attention to the one wearing the fine clothes
and say, “Sit here, please,”
while you say to the poor one, “Stand there,” or “Sit at my feet,”
have you not made distinctions among yourselves
and become judges with evil designs?

Listen, my beloved brothers and sisters.
Did not God choose those who are poor in the world
to be rich in faith and heirs of the Kingdom that he promised to those who love him?
But you dishonored the poor.
Are not the rich oppressing you?
And do they themselves not haul you off to court?
Is it not they who blaspheme the noble name that was invoked over you?
However, if you fulfill the royal law according to the Scripture,
You shall love your neighbor as yourself, you are doing well.
But if you show partiality, you commit sin,
and are convicted by the law as
transgressors.

Responsorial Psalm
34:2-3, 4-5, 6-7



Gospel
Mk 8:27-33

Jesus and his disciples set out
for the villages of Caesarea Philippi.
Along the way he asked his disciples,
“Who do people say that I am?”
They said in reply,
“John the Baptist, others Elijah,
still others one of the prophets.”
And he asked them,
“But who do you say that I am?”
Peter said to him in reply,
“You are the Christ.”
Then he warned them not to tell anyone about him.

He began to teach them
that the Son of Man must suffer greatly
and be rejected by the elders, the chief priests, and the scribes,
and be killed, and rise after three days.
He spoke this openly.
Then Peter took him aside and began to rebuke him.
At this he turned around and, looking at his disciples, rebuked Peter and said, “Get behind me, Satan.
You are thinking not as God does, but as human beings do.”


----------



## carolina girl

*Devotion for the day *

Conformed or Transformed?

"Don't copy the behavior and customs of this world, but let God transform you into a new person by changing the way you think. Then you will know what God wants you to do." 
— Romans 12:2 


A flock of wild geese was flying south for the winter when one goose looked down and noticed a group of domestic geese by a little pond near a farm. He noticed they had plenty of grain to eat. Life seemed relatively nice for them. 

So he flew down and hung out with these geese until spring and enjoyed the food that was there. He decided that he would rejoin his flight of geese when they went north again. 

When spring came, he heard them overhead and flew up to join them, but he had grown a bit fat from all of the seed. Flying was difficult, so he decided to spend one more season on the farm and then rejoin the geese on their next winter migration. 

When the geese flew south the following fall, the goose flapped his wings a little, but he just kept eating his grain. He had simply lost interest.

That is what happens in the subtle process of the world influencing our lives. It is not necessarily dramatic, nor does it usually happen overnight. It is gradual, causing erosion in our lives as we begin to lower our standards. Soon, the things of God become less appealing, and the things of this world become more appealing. After a while, we have no interest in the things of God.

We have a choice: either we will be conformed to this world, or we will be transformed by the renewing of our minds. It is one or the other. 

The only question is, which way will you go?


----------



## Big7

*May 17, 2008   Saturday of the Sixth Week in Ordinary Time*

May 17, 2008
Saturday of the Sixth Week in Ordinary Time 
ï¿¼

Reading 1
Jas 3:1-10

Not many of you should become teachers, my brothers and sisters,
for you realize that we will be judged more strictly,
for we all fall short in many respects.
If anyone does not fall short in speech, he is a perfect man,
able to bridle the whole body also.
If we put bits into the mouths of horses to make them obey us,
we also guide their whole bodies.
It is the same with ships:
even though they are so large and driven by fierce winds,
they are steered by a very small rudder
wherever the pilot’s inclination wishes.
In the same way the tongue is a small member
and yet has great pretensions.

Consider how small a fire can set a huge forest ablaze.
The tongue is also a fire.
It exists among our members as a world of malice,
defiling the whole body
and setting the entire course of our lives on fire,
itself set on fire by Gehenna.
For every kind of beast and bird, of reptile and sea creature,
can be tamed and has been tamed by the human species,
but no man can tame the tongue.
It is a restless evil, full of deadly poison.
With it we bless the Lord and Father,
and with it we curse men
who are made in the likeness of God.
From the same mouth come blessing and cursing.
My brothers and sisters, this need not be so.

Responsorial Psalm
12:2-3, 4-5, 7-8



Gospel
Mk 9:2-13
Jesus took Peter, James, and John
and led them up a high mountain apart by themselves.
And he was transfigured before them,
and his clothes became dazzling white,
such as no fuller on earth could bleach them.
Then Elijah appeared to them along with Moses,
and they were conversing with Jesus.
Then Peter said to Jesus in reply,
“Rabbi, it is good that we are here!
Let us make three tents:
one for you, one for Moses, and one for Elijah.” 
He hardly knew what to say, they were so terrified.
Then a cloud came, casting a shadow over them;
then from the cloud came a voice,
“This is my beloved Son. Listen to him.”
Suddenly, looking around, the disciples no longer saw anyone
but Jesus alone with them.

As they were coming down from the mountain,
he charged them not to relate what they had seen to anyone,
except when the Son of Man had risen from the dead.
So they kept the matter to themselves,
questioning what rising from the dead meant.
Then they asked him,
“Why do the scribes say that Elijah must come first?”
He told them, “Elijah will indeed come first and restore all things,
yet how is it written regarding the Son of Man
that he must suffer greatly and be treated with contempt?
But I tell you that Elijah has come
and they did to him whatever they pleased,
as it is written of him.”


----------



## Big7

*May 18, 2008   The Solemnity of the Most Holy Trinity*

May 18, 2008
The Solemnity of the Most Holy Trinity 


Reading 1
Ex 34:4b-6, 8-9

Early in the morning Moses went up Mount Sinai
as the LORD had commanded him,
taking along the two stone tablets.

Having come down in a cloud, the LORD stood with Moses there
and proclaimed his name, "LORD."
Thus the LORD passed before him and cried out,
"The LORD, the LORD, a merciful and gracious God,
slow to anger and rich in kindness and fidelity."
Moses at once bowed down to the ground in worship.
Then he said, "If I find favor with you, O Lord,
do come along in our company.
This is indeed a stiff-necked people; yet pardon our wickedness and sins,
and receive us as your own."

Responsorial Psalm
Dn 3:52, 53, 54, 55, 56


Reading II
2 Cor 13:11-13

Brothers and sisters, rejoice.
Mend your ways, encourage one another,
agree with one another, live in peace,
and the God of love and peace will be with you.
Greet one another with a holy kiss.
All the holy ones greet you.

The grace of the Lord Jesus Christ
and the love of God
and the fellowship of the Holy Spirit be with all of you.

Gospel
Jn 3:16-18

God so loved the world that he gave his only Son,
so that everyone who believes in him might not perish
but might have eternal life.
For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world,
but that the world might be saved through him.
Whoever believes in him will not be condemned,
but whoever does not believe has already been condemned,
because he has not believed in the name of the only Son of God.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Isaiah 61:10*

I delight greatly in the LORD; my *soul* rejoices in my God. For he has clothed me with garments of salvation and arrayed me in a robe of righteousness, as a bridegroom adorns his head like a priest, and as a bride adorns herself with her jewels.


----------



## CAL

Psalms 1:1
Blessed is the man that walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly,nor standeth in the way of sinners,nor sitteth in the seat of the scournful.


----------



## CAL

Matthew 6:1
Take heed that ye do not your alms before men,to be seen of themtherwise ye have no reward of your Farther which is in heaven.


----------



## CAL

Proverbs 22: 1
A good name is rather to be chosen than great riches,and loving favor rather than silver and gold.

Proverbs 22: 6
Train up a child in the way he should go:and when he is old he will not depart from it.


----------



## THREEJAYS

Psalms 105  :4  Look to the Lord and his strength,seek his face always
This is for Monday  5/26/08


----------



## THREEJAYS

5/27
1 John 4:9 This is how God showed his love among us:He sent his one and only Son into the world that we might live through him.

Thanks be to God.


----------



## THREEJAYS

5/28
Phil.  2:3  Do nothing out of selfish ambition or vain conceit, but in humility consider others better than yourselves.


----------



## THREEJAYS

5/29
1 John 2:2  He is the atoning sacrifice for our sins and not only ours but also for the sins of the whole world.


----------



## THREEJAYS

5/30
2 Cor. 12 :9   But he said to me," My grace is sufficient for you,for my power is made perfect in weakness."


----------



## THREEJAYS

5/31
Rev. 22:12 Behold I am coming soon!My reward is with me and I will give to everyone according to what he has done.


----------



## THREEJAYS

6/1
2 Tim. 4:3 For the time will come when men will not put up with sound doctrine.Instead to suit their own desires , they will gather around them a great number of teachers to say what their itching ears want to hear.

Please aways be careful with the word of God.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Proverbs 3:5

Trust in the Lord with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding.


----------



## Jody Hawk

2 Corinthians 6:14
Do not be yoked together with unbelievers. For what do righteousness and wickedness have in common? On what fellowship can light have with darkness?


----------



## Jody Hawk

Matthew 6

19 Do not store up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destroy, and where thieves break in and steal. 20 But store up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where moth and rust do not destroy, and where thieves do not break in and steal. 21 For where your treasure is, there your heart will be also.


----------



## Jody Hawk

1 Peter 5: 8&9

Be self-controlled and alert. Your enemy the devil prowls around like a roaring lion looking for someone to devour. Resist him, standing firm in the faith, because you know that your brothers throughout the world are undergoing the same kind of sufferings.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Romans 12:1&2

Therefore, I urge you, brothers, in view of God's mercy, to offer your bodies as living sacrifices, holy and pleasing to God, this is your spiritual act of worship. Do not conform any longer to the pattern of the world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind.


----------



## Jody Hawk

*Verse for Saturday 6/7*

Proverbs 6 16-19

There are six things that the Lord hates, seven that are detestable to him, haughty eyes, a lying tongue, hands that shed innocent blood, a heart that devises wicked schemes, feet that are quick to rush into evil, a false witness who pours out lies and a man who stirs up dissension among brothers.


----------



## Jody Hawk

*Verse for Sunday 6/8*

Colossians 3:16&17

Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly as you teach and admonish one another with all wisdom, and as you sing psalms, hymns and spiritual songs with gratitude in your hearts to God. And whatever you do, whether in word or deed, do it all in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks to God the Father through him.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

*Verse for 6/9*

1 Corinthians 13:4 
Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. It is not rude, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres. Love never fails.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

*Verse for 6/10*

Acts 4:10-12
Know this, you and all the people of Israel: It is by the name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth, whom you crucified but whom God raised from the dead, that this man stands before you healed. He is 'the stone you builders rejected, which has become the capstone.' Salvation is found in no one else, for there is no other name under heaven given to men by which we must be saved.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

*Verse for 6/11*

Philippians 2:14-16
Do everything without complaining or arguing, so that you may become blameless and pure, children of God without fault in a crooked and depraved generation, in which you shine like stars in the universe as you hold out the word of life -- in order that I may boast on the day of Christ that I did not run or labor for nothing.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

*Verse for 6/12*

Psalm 37:4
Delight yourself in the Lord and he will give you the desires of your heart.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

*Verse for 6/13, 6/14, 6/15*

My command is this: Love each other as I have loved you.
John 15:12

For it has been granted to you on behalf of Christ not only to believe on him, but also to suffer for him.
Philippians 1:29

Let justice roll on like a river, righteousness like a never-failing stream!
Amos 5:24


----------



## StriperAddict

*Exodus 32:30*

*Moses, a pre-Christ intercessor:*

*Exodus 32:30 (King James Version)*

 30 And it came to pass on the morrow, that Moses said unto the people, Ye have sinned a great sin: and now I will go up unto the LORD; peradventure I shall make an atonement for your sin.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Hebrews 2:17-18*

*Hebrews 2:17-18 *

The ministry of Jesus Christ:

17 Therefore he had<SUP>(A)</SUP> to be made like his brothers in every respect,<SUP>(B)</SUP> so that he might become a merciful and faithful high priest<SUP>(C)</SUP> in the service of God, to make propitiation for the sins of the people. 18 For because he himself has suffered<SUP>(D)</SUP> when tempted, he is able to help those who are being tempted.

Cross references:

a. Hebrews 2:17 : Phil 2:7 
b. Hebrews 2:17 : Hebrews 4:15, 16; Hebrews 5:2, 7, 8 
c. Hebrews 2:17 : Hebrews 5:1; Rom 15:17 
d. Hebrews 2:18 : Hebrews 4:15; Luke 22:28


----------



## StriperAddict

*Isaiah 54:8*

*Isaiah 54:8 *

8 In a little wrath I hid my face from thee for a moment; but with everlasting kindness will I have mercy on thee, saith the LORD thy Redeemer.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Ezekiel 38: 14, 16, 18, 21-23*

*Ezekiel 38: 14, 16, 18, 21-23*

14 “Therefore, son of man, prophesy and say to Gog, ‘Thus says the Lord GOD: “On that day when My people Israel dwell safely, will you not know _it?_ 

16 You will come up against My people Israel like a cloud, to cover the land. It will be in the latter days that I will bring you against My land, so that the nations may know Me, when I am hallowed in you, O Gog, before their eyes.” 

Judgment on Gog

18 “And it will come to pass at the same time, when Gog comes against the land of Israel,” says the Lord GOD, “_that_ My fury will show in My face.

21 I will call for a sword against Gog throughout all My mountains,” says the Lord GOD. “Every man’s sword will be against his brother. 
22 And I will bring him to judgment with pestilence and bloodshed; I will rain down on him, on his troops, and on the many peoples who are with him, flooding rain, great hailstones, fire, and brimstone. 
23 Thus I will magnify Myself and sanctify Myself, and I will be known in the eyes of many nations. Then they shall know that I am the LORD.”’


----------



## StriperAddict

*Isaiah 31:1-5*

*Isaiah 31:1-5*


 1 Woe to them that go down to Egypt for help; and stay on horses, and trust in chariots, because they are many; and in horsemen, because they are very strong; but they look not unto the Holy One of Israel, neither seek the LORD! 

 2 Yet he also is wise, and will bring evil, and will not call back his words: but will arise against the house of the evildoers, and against the help of them that work iniquity. 

 3 Now the Egyptians are men, and not God; and their horses flesh, and not spirit. When the LORD shall stretch out his hand, both he that helpeth shall fall, and he that is holpen shall fall down, and they all shall fail together. 

 4 For thus hath the LORD spoken unto me, Like as the lion and the young lion roaring on his prey, when a multitude of shepherds is called forth against him, he will not be afraid of their voice, nor abase himself for the noise of them: so shall the LORD of hosts come down to fight for mount Zion, and for the hill thereof. 

 5 As birds flying, so will the LORD of hosts defend Jerusalem; defending also he will deliver it; and passing over he will preserve it. 

 .


----------



## StriperAddict

*For 6/21/08*

For yesterday, 6/21/08

*1 Timothy 6:12-16*

 12 Fight the good fight of faith, lay hold on eternal life, whereunto thou art also called, and hast professed a good profession before many witnesses. 
 13 I give thee charge in the sight of God, who quickeneth all things, and before Christ Jesus, who before Pontius Pilate witnessed a good confession; 
 14 That thou keep this commandment without spot, unrebukable, until the appearing of our Lord Jesus Christ: 
 15 Which in his times he shall shew, who is the blessed and only Potentate, the King of kings, and Lord of lords;  16 Who only hath immortality, dwelling in the light which no man can approach unto; whom no man hath seen, nor can see: to whom be honour and power everlasting. Amen.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Revelation 1:3*

For today 6/22/08

Revelation 1:3


 3 Blessed is he that readeth, and they that hear the words of this prophecy, and keep those things which are written therein: for the time is at hand.


----------



## StriperAddict

*For Monday 6/23 -- 1 John 5:4*

Sorry folks, not sure where this weeks' bible poster went, I'll try to cover for the last days.

For Monday 6/23:

1 John 5:4
*For whatsoever is born of God overcometh the world: and this is the victory that overcometh the world, even our faith.*


----------



## StriperAddict

*For Tuesday 6/24: -- Rev20:11-15*

For Tuesday 6/24

The Great White Throne Judgement :
*Revelation 20:11-15 (King James Version)*

 11 And I saw a great white throne, and him that sat on it, from whose face the earth and the heaven fled away; and there was found no place for them. 
 12 And I saw the dead, small and great, stand before God; and the books were opened: and another book was opened, which is the book of life: and the dead were judged out of those things which were written in the books, according to their works. 
 13 And the sea gave up the dead which were in it; and death and hades delivered up the dead which were in them: and they were judged every man according to their works. 
 14 And death and hades were cast into the lake of fire. This is the second death.  15 And whosoever was not found written in the book of life was cast into the lake of fire.


----------



## StriperAddict

*For Wed. 6/25 -- 1 John 5:11-12*

For Wed. 6/25

*1 John 5:11-12 (King James Version)*

 11 And this is the record, that God hath given to us eternal life, and this life is in his Son. 
 12 He that hath the Son hath life; and he that hath not the Son of God hath not life.


----------



## StriperAddict

*For today 6/26, Romans...*

*Salvation in Christ...*

*Romans 3:23-26*...

23 For all have sinned, and come short of the glory of God; 
 24 Being justified freely by his grace through the redemption that is in Christ Jesus: 
 25 Whom God hath set forth to be a propitiation through faith in his blood, to declare his righteousness for the remission of sins that are past, through the forbearance of God;  
26 To declare, I say, at this time his righteousness: that he might be just, and the justifier of him which believeth in Jesus. 

*Romans 10:11-13*...

 11 For the scripture saith, Whosoever believeth on him shall not be ashamed. 
 12 For there is no difference between the Jew and the Greek: for the same Lord over all is rich unto all that call upon him.  
13 For whosoever shall call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up

*Daily Bible Verse 6/30/08*

Proverbs 1:7-8

7 -The fear of Lord is the beginning of knowledge: but fools despise wisdom and instruction.

8- My son, hear the instruction of thy father, and forsake not the law of thy mother.


----------



## PJason

Romans 13:11 - 13

You must wake up now: the night is almost over, it will be daylight soon. Let us give up all the things we prefer to do under cover of the dark; let us arm ourselves and appear in the light. Let us live decently as people do in the daytime.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up

*Daily Bible Verse for 7/01/08*

Peter 1:2-4

Grace and peace be multiplied unto you through the knowledge of God, and of Jesus our Lord

According as his divine power hath given unto us all things pertain unto life and godliness, through the knowledge of him that hath called us to glory and virtue

Whereby are given unto us exceeding great and precious promises : that by these ye might be partakers of the divine nature , having escaped the corruption that is in the world through lust.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up

*Daily Bible Verse for 7/02/08*

Proverbs 3:5-7

Trust in the Lord with all thine heart; and lean not unto thy own understanding

In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths.

Be not wise in thine own eyes : fear the Lord , and depart from evil.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up

*Daily Bible Verse for 7/03/08*

1 John 4:7

Beloved, let us love one another: for love is of God: and every one that loveth is born of God, and knoweth God.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up

*Daily Bible Verse for 7/04/08*

Romans 13:14

Bless them which persecute you: bless and curse not.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up

*Daily Bible Verse   7/05/08*

1 John 5:13

These things I have written unto you that believe in the name of the Son of God: that ye may know that ye have eternal life, and that , if we ask any thing according to his will , he heareth us.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up

*Daily Bible Verse for 7/06/08*

Proverbs 13:3

He that keepeth his mouth keepeth his life: but he that openeth wide his lips shall have destruction.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily Bible verse for 7/7*

*Because many of you read the daily Bible verse early in the morning, and because I'm having to work late tomorrow, I'm posting the daily verse for 7/7/08 a few hours early. God bless.*

Isaiah 66:18

And I, because of their actions and their imaginations, am about to come and gather all nations and tongues, and they will come and see my glory.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily Bible verse for Tuesday 7-8-08*

Romans 1:16

For I am not ashamed of the gospel, for it is the power of God for salvation to everyone who believes, to the Jew first and also to the Greek.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily Bible verse for Wednesday 7-9-08*

1 Corinthians 1:22-29 (New International Version)


22 Jews demand miraculous signs and Greeks look for wisdom, 

23 but we preach Christ crucified: a stumbling block to Jews and foolishness to Gentiles, 

24 but to those whom God has called, both Jews and Greeks, Christ the power of God and the wisdom of God. 

25 For the foolishness of God is wiser than man's wisdom, and the weakness of God is stronger than man's strength. 

26 Brothers, think of what you were when you were called. Not many of you were wise by human standards; not many were influential; not many were of noble birth. 

27 But God chose the foolish things of the world to shame the wise; God chose the weak things of the world to shame the strong. 

28 He chose the lowly things of this world and the despised things—and the things that are not—to nullify the things that are, 

29 so that no one may boast before him.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily Bible verse for Thursday 7-10-08*

Isaiah 45:22-25 (New International Version)

 22 "Turn to me and be saved, 
       all you ends of the earth; 
       for I am God, and there is no other. 

 23 By myself I have sworn, 
       my mouth has uttered in all integrity 
       a word that will not be revoked: 
       Before me every knee will bow; 
       by me every tongue will swear. 

 24 They will say of me, 'In the LORD alone 
       are righteousness and strength.' " 
       All who have raged against him 
       will come to him and be put to shame. 

 25 But in the LORD all the descendants of Israel 
       will be found righteous and will exult.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily Bible verse for Friday 7-11-08*

Romans 10:10-11

10 For it is with your heart that you believe and are justified, and it is with your mouth that you confess and are saved. 

11 As the Scripture says, "Anyone who trusts in him will never be put to shame."


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily Bible verse for Saturday 7-12-08*

2 Corinthians 4:16-18 (New International Version)

16 Therefore we do not lose heart. Though outwardly we are wasting away, yet inwardly we are being renewed day by day. 

17 For our light and momentary troubles are achieving for us an eternal glory that far outweighs them all. 

18 So we fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen. For what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily Bible verse for Sunday 7-13-08*

Psalm 19

1 The heavens declare the glory of God; 
       the skies proclaim the work of his hands. 

2 Day after day they pour forth speech; 
       night after night they display knowledge. 

3 There is no speech or language 
       where their voice is not heard.


----------



## Mrs. Bucky

*Psalm 124: 2-8*

2 If it had not been the Lord who was on our side, now may Israel say:
3 Then they had swallowed us up quick, when their wrath was kindled against us:
4 Then the waters had overwhelmed us, the stream had gone over our soul.:
5 Then the proud waters had gone over our soul.
6 Blessed be the Lord, who hath not given us as a prey to their teeth.
7 Our soul is escaped as a bird out of the snare of the fowlers: the snare is broken, and we are escaped.
8 Our help is in the name of the Lord, who made heaven and earth.


----------



## Mrs. Bucky

*Source of Comfort*

2 Cor. 1:3-4
3 Blessed be God, even the Father of mercies, and God of all comfort.
4 Who comforteth us in all our tribulation, that we may be able to comfort them which are in any trouble, by comfort where with we ourselves are comforted of God.


----------



## Mrs. Bucky

*God will supply a comforter*

John 14:16-18
16 And I pray the Father, and he shall give you another Comforter, that he may abide with you forever;
17 Even the Spirit of truth; who the world cannot receive, because it seeth him not, neither knoweth him; but ye know him; for he dwelleth with you, and shall be in you.
18 I will not leave you comfortless; I will come to you.


----------



## Mrs. Bucky

*Comfort in Friends in Christ*

2 Corinthians 7:6-7
6  Nevertheless God, that comforteth those that are cast down, comforted us by the coming of Titus;
7  And not by his coming only, but by the consolation wherewith he was comforted in you, when he told us your earnest desire, your mourning, your fervent mind toward me; so that I rejoiced the more.


----------



## Mrs. Bucky

*Hebrews 13:5-6*

5 he hath said, "I will never leave thee, nor forsake thee.."
6 So that we may boldly say, The Lord is my helper, and I will not fear what man shall do unto me.


----------



## Mrs. Bucky

*Proverbs 27:1*

Do not boast about tomorrow. For you do not know what a day may bring forth.


----------



## ibornagain

*daily bible verse 7/21/08*

Constant care & attention given by the good shepherd:
I am the good shepherd: the good shepherd giveth his life for the sheep.
John 10:11 kjv


----------



## ibornagain

*perfect tabernacle*

But Christ being come an high priest of good things to come, by a greater and more perfect tebernacle, not made with hands, that is to say, not of this building; 

Neither by the blood of goats and calves, but by his own blood he entered in once into the holy place having obtained eternal redemption for us.

Hebrews 9:11-12


----------



## ibornagain

*Wisdom*

Give _Insruction_ to a wise man and he will be yet wiser: teach a just man and he will love thee.

Proverbs 9:9


----------



## ibornagain

Hatered stirreth up strifes: but _love_ coverth all sins.

Proverbs 10:12


----------



## ibornagain

Thy word is a lamp unto my feet and a light unto my path...

Psalm 119:105


----------



## ibornagain

*Look up*

I will lift up mine eyes unto the hills, from whence cometh my help.
My help cometh from the Lord, which made heaven and earth. 

Psalm 121:1-2


----------



## ibornagain

Blessed be the Lord,who daily loadeth us with benefits, even the God of our salvation. selah....

Psalm 68:19


----------



## Pop

*ST. Luke 29 - 32*

And Levi made him a great feast in his own house: and there was a great company of publicans and of others that sat down with them.
But their scribes and Pharisees murmured against his disciples, sayin, Why do ye eat and drink with publicans and sinners?
And Jesus answering said unto them.  They that  are whole need not a physician: but they that are sick.
I came not to call the righteous, but sinners to repentance.


----------



## Pop

*Proverbs 19   1*

Proverbs 19th Chapter 1st verse

Better is the poor that walketh in his integrity, than he that is perverse in his lips, and is a fool





Sorry I missed yesterday, was very busy, but that is no excuse.  Sometimes we should forget some things for a while and do what is right for the Lord.  

I ask for forgivness in letting everyone down.


----------



## Pop

*John   3rd  Chapter verses 3 & 6*

Jesus answered and said unto him.  Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God.

That which is born of the flesh is flesh: and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.


----------



## Pop

*1 John 3rd Chapter Verse 1*

Behold, what manner of love the Father hath bestowed upon us, that we should be called the sons of God: therefore the world knoweth us not, because it knew him not


----------



## Spotlite

1 Peter 3 vs 7;

Likewise, ye husbands, dwell with them according to knowledge, giving honor unto the wife, as unto the weaker vessel, and as being heirs together of the grace of life; that your prayers be not hindered.


----------



## Spotlite

John 1 vs 14

And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, ( and we beheld his glory, the glory as the only begotten of the Father, ) full of grace and truth.


----------



## Spotlite

Revelation  3 vs 20

Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear my voice and open the door, I will come in to him, and sup with him, and he with me.


----------



## Spotlite

Acts 2 vs 39

For the promise is unto you, and to your children, and to all that are afar off, even as many as the Lord our God shall call.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Spotlite said:


> Acts 2 vs 39
> 
> For the promise is unto you, and to your children, and to all that are afar off, even as many as the Lord our God shall call.



now thats a comforting verse...


----------



## Spotlite

Psalms 51 vs 10


Create in me a clean heart, O God: and renew a right spirit within me.


----------



## Spotlite

Psalm 51 vs 12

Restore unto me the joy of thy salvation; and uphold me with thy free spirit.


----------



## Spotlite

Matthew 5 vs 14

Ye are the light of the world. A city that is set on a hill cannot be hid.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

Psalm 25 vs 1-2

To you, O Lord, I lift up my soul; in you I trust, O my God. Do not let me be put to shame, nor let my enemies triumph over me.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

1 John 4:9-10

This is how God showed his love among us: He sent his one and only Son into the world that we might live through him. This is love: not that we loved God, but that he loved us and sent his Son as an atoning sacrifice for our sins.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

Matthew 6:5-6

And when you pray, do not be like the hypocrites, for they love to pray standing in the synagogues and on the street corners to be seen by men. I tell you the truth, they have received their reward in full. But when you pray, go into your room, close the door and pray to your father, who is unseen. Then your Father who sees what is done in secret will reward you.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

John 15:12-13

My command is this: Love each other as I have loved you. Greater love has no one than this, that he lay down his life for his friends.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

Psalm 128:1-2

Blessed are all who fear the Lord, who walk in his ways. You will eat the fruit of your labor; blessings and prosperity will be yours.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

Luke 2:4

He (Jesus) said to them: "when you pray, say Father, hallowed be your name, your kingdom come. Give us each day our daily bread. Forgive us our sins for we also forgive everyone who sins agains us. And lead us not into temptation"


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

1 Timothy 6:10


For the love of money is a root of all kinds of evil. Some people, eager for money, have wandered from the faith and pierced themselves with many griefs.


----------



## rjcruiser

*8-18-08  Psalm 8 (NAS)*

Psalm 8

The LORD'S Glory and Man's Dignity.


1  O LORD, our Lord,
         How majestic is Your name in all the earth,
         Who have displayed Your splendor above the heavens! 

2  From the mouth of infants and nursing babes You have established strength
         Because of Your adversaries,
         To make the enemy and the revengeful cease. 

3  When I consider Your heavens, the work of Your fingers,
         The moon and the stars, which You have ordained; 

4  What is man that You take thought of him,
         And the son of man that You care for him? 

5  Yet You have made him a little lower than God,
         And You crown him with glory and majesty! 

6  You make him to rule over the works of Your hands;
         You have put all things under his feet, 

7  All sheep and oxen,
         And also the beasts of the field, 

8  The birds of the heavens and the fish of the sea,
          Whatever passes through the paths of the seas. 

9  O LORD, our Lord,
          How majestic is Your name in all the earth!


----------



## rjcruiser

*Joshua 1:8 (NAS)*

Joshua 1:8 (NAS)

"This book of the law shall not depart from your mouth, but you shall meditate on it day and night, so that you may be careful to do according to all that is written in it; for then you will make your way prosperous, and then you will have success.


----------



## rjcruiser

*Ephesians 5:22-33 (NAS)*

Ephesians 5:22-33 (NAS)

22  Wives, be subject to your own husbands, as to the Lord. 

23  For the husband is the head of the wife, as Christ also is the head of the church, He Himself being the Savior of the body. 


24  But as the church is subject to Christ, so also the wives ought to be to their husbands in everything. 

25  Husbands, love your wives, just as Christ also loved the church and gave Himself up for her, 


26 so that He might sanctify her, having cleansed her by the washing of water with the word, 


27  that He might present to Himself the church in all her glory, having no spot or wrinkle or any such thing; but that she would be holy and blameless. 


28  So husbands ought also to love their own wives as their own bodies. He who loves his own wife loves himself; 


29  for no one ever hated his own flesh, but nourishes and cherishes it, just as Christ also does the church, 


30 because we are members of His body. 


31 FOR THIS REASON A MAN SHALL LEAVE HIS FATHER AND MOTHER AND SHALL BE JOINED TO HIS WIFE, AND THE TWO SHALL BECOME ONE FLESH. 


32  This mystery is great; but I am speaking with reference to Christ and the church. 


33  Nevertheless, each individual among you also is to love his own wife even as himself, and the wife must see to it that she respects her husband.


I've added a little bit of emphasis in these verses to point out the need for a Husband to LOVE and CHERISH their wife.  What greater example can be shown than Christ's love for the Church?  If a husband is willing to love his wife as Christ loved the Church, her natural response will be to respect and submit to the leadership of her husband.


----------



## rjcruiser

*Ephesians 1:3-12 (NAS)*

Ephesians 1:3-12 (NAS)

 3Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who has blessed us with every spiritual blessing in the heavenly places in Christ, 

 4just as He chose us in Him before the foundation of the world, that we would be holy and blameless before *Him In love 

 5He predestined us to adoption as sons through Jesus Christ to Himself, according to the kind intention of His will, 

 6to the praise of the glory of His grace, which He freely bestowed on us in the Beloved. 

 7In Him we have redemption through His blood, the forgiveness of our trespasses, according to the riches of His grace 

 8which He lavished on us. In all wisdom and insight 

 9He made known to us the mystery of His will, according to His kind intention which He purposed in Him 

 10with a view to an administration suitable to the fullness of the times, that is, the summing up of all things in Christ, things in the heavens and things on the earth. In Him 

 11also we have obtained an inheritance, having been predestined according to His purpose who works all things after the counsel of His will, 

 12to the end that we who were the first to hope in [c]Christ would be to the praise of His glory.*


----------



## rjcruiser

*James 1:1-12 (NAS)*

James 1:1-12

Testing Your Faith

 1James, a bond-servant of God and of the Lord Jesus Christ, To the twelve tribes who are dispersed abroad: Greetings. 

 2Consider it all joy, my brethren, when you encounter various trials, 

 3knowing that the testing of your faith produces endurance. 

 4And let endurance have its perfect result, so that you may be perfect and complete, lacking in nothing. 

 5But if any of you lacks wisdom, let him ask of God, who gives to all generously and without reproach, and it will be given to him. 

 6But he must ask in faith without any doubting, for the one who doubts is like the surf of the sea, driven and tossed by the wind. 

 7For that man ought not to expect that he will receive anything from the Lord, 

 8being a double-minded man, unstable in all his ways. 

 9But the brother of humble circumstances is to glory in his high position; 

 10and the rich man is to glory in his humiliation, because like flowering grass he will pass away. 

 11For the sun rises with a scorching wind and withers the grass; and its flower falls off and the beauty of its appearance is destroyed; so too the rich man in the midst of his pursuits will fade away. 

 12Blessed is a man who perseveres under trial; for once he has been approved, he will receive the crown of life which the Lord has promised to those who love Him.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

rjcruiser said:


> James 1:1-12
> 
> Testing Your Faith
> 
> 1James, a bond-servant of God and of the Lord Jesus Christ, To the twelve tribes who are dispersed abroad: Greetings.
> 
> 2Consider it all joy, my brethren, when you encounter various trials,
> 
> 3knowing that the testing of your faith produces endurance.
> 
> 4And let endurance have its perfect result, so that you may be perfect and complete, lacking in nothing.
> 
> 5But if any of you lacks wisdom, let him ask of God, who gives to all generously and without reproach, and it will be given to him.
> 
> 6But he must ask in faith without any doubting, for the one who doubts is like the surf of the sea, driven and tossed by the wind.
> 
> 7For that man ought not to expect that he will receive anything from the Lord,
> 
> 8being a double-minded man, unstable in all his ways.
> 
> 9But the brother of humble circumstances is to glory in his high position;
> 
> 10and the rich man is to glory in his humiliation, because like flowering grass he will pass away.
> 
> 11For the sun rises with a scorching wind and withers the grass; and its flower falls off and the beauty of its appearance is destroyed; so too the rich man in the midst of his pursuits will fade away.
> 
> 12Blessed is a man who perseveres under trial; for once he has been approved, he will receive the crown of life which the Lord has promised to those who love Him.




I feel like I have been tested recently, and I have been praying for scripture, thank you for posting that.


----------



## rjcruiser

*Jeremiah 17:5-8  (NAS)*

Jeremiah 17:5-8 (NAS) 

5     Thus says the LORD,
         "Cursed is the man who trusts in mankind
         And makes flesh his strength,
         And whose heart turns away from the LORD. 

6    "For he will be like a bush in the desert
         And will not see when prosperity comes,
         But will live in stony wastes in the wilderness,
         A land of salt without inhabitant. 

7   "Blessed is the man who trusts in the LORD
         And whose trust is the LORD. 

8   "For he will be like a tree planted by the water,
         That extends its roots by a stream
         And will not fear when the heat comes;
         But its leaves will be green,
         And it will not be anxious in a year of drought
         Nor cease to yield fruit.


----------



## rjcruiser

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> I feel like I have been tested recently, and I have been praying for scripture, thank you for posting that.



Glad to see that the Lord can use His scripture to encourage you.  Stay strong and know that He is with you even through the darkest of valleys.


----------



## rjcruiser

*I John 2:3-6 (NAS)  Be Imitators of Christ!*

I John 2:3-6 (NAS)  

Be Imitators of Christ!

 3   By this we know that we have come to know Him, if we keep His commandments. 

 4   The one who says, "I have come to know Him," and does not keep His commandments, is a liar, and the truth is not in him; 

 5   but whoever keeps His word, in him the love of God has truly been perfected By this we know that we are in Him: 

 6   the one who says he abides in Him ought himself to walk in the same manner as He walked.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

*Daily Bible Verse 8-25-08*

Ephesians 2:14   KJV

  For he is our peace who hath made both,
  and hath broken down the middle wall
  partitions between us .


----------



## BoxCallWillie

*Daily Bible Verse 8-26-08*

John 13:31-35  KJV


31Therefore, when he was gone out, Jesus said, Now is the Son of man glorified, and God is glorified in him. 

 32If God be glorified in him, God shall also glorify him in himself, and shall straightway glorify him. 

 33Little children, yet a little while I am with you. Ye shall seek me: and as I said unto the Jews, Whither I go, ye cannot come; so now I say to you. 

 34A new commandment I give unto you, That ye love one another; as I have loved you, that ye also love one another. 

 35By this shall all men know that ye are my disciples, if ye have love one to another.

By this scripture it can go alot of way's.
On this forum alone I have seen different people
come under attack , Remember we are Gods children
and are to be like God .
Point here is..
No matter what we our selves think 
of different views others have
We are to be as  God commands us to  be
and to love others as God would love us !


----------



## BoxCallWillie

*Daily Bible Verse  8-27-08 Psalm 90*

Psalm 90: 1 - 12
 1Lord, thou hast been our dwelling place in all generations. 

 2Before the mountains were brought forth, or ever thou hadst formed the earth and the world, even from everlasting to everlasting, thou art God. 

 3Thou turnest man to destruction; and sayest, Return, ye children of men. 

 4For a thousand years in thy sight are but as yesterday when it is past, and as a watch in the night. 

 5Thou carriest them away as with a flood; they are as a sleep: in the morning they are like grass which groweth up. 

 6In the morning it flourisheth, and groweth up; in the evening it is cut down, and withereth. 

 7For we are consumed by thine anger, and by thy wrath are we troubled. 

 8Thou hast set our iniquities before thee, our secret sins in the light of thy countenance. 

 9For all our days are passed away in thy wrath: we spend our years as a tale that is told. 

 10The days of our years are threescore years and ten; and if by reason of strength they be fourscore years, yet is their strength labour and sorrow; for it is soon cut off, and we fly away. 

 11Who knoweth the power of thine anger? even according to thy fear, so is thy wrath. 

 12So teach us to number our days, that we may apply our hearts unto wisdom.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

*Daily Bible Verse 8-28-08 Romans 15: 1 - 7 KJV*

Romans 15:1 - 7  KJV
 1We then that are strong ought to bear the infirmities of the weak, and not to please ourselves. 

 2Let every one of us please his neighbour for his good to edification. 

 3For even Christ pleased not himself; but, as it is written, The reproaches of them that reproached thee fell on me. 

 4For whatsoever things were written aforetime were written for our learning, that we through patience and comfort of the scriptures might have hope. 

 5Now the God of patience and consolation grant you to be likeminded one toward another according to Christ Jesus: 

 6That ye may with one mind and one mouth glorify God, even the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ. 

 7Wherefore receive ye one another, as Christ also received us to the glory of God.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

*Daily Bible Verse 8-29-08 1st Timothy 6:11-16*

1 Timothy 6:11-16  KJV

  11But thou, O man of God, flee these things; and follow after righteousness, godliness, faith, love, patience, meekness. 

 12Fight the good fight of faith, lay hold on eternal life, whereunto thou art also called, and hast professed a good profession before many witnesses. 

 13I give thee charge in the sight of God, who quickeneth all things, and before Christ Jesus, who before Pontius Pilate witnessed a good confession; 

 14That thou keep this commandment without spot, unrebukable, until the appearing of our Lord Jesus Christ: 

 15Which in his times he shall shew, who is the blessed and only Potentate, the King of kings, and Lord of lords; 

 16Who only hath immortality, dwelling in the light which no man can approach unto; whom no man hath seen, nor can see: to whom be honour and power everlasting. Amen.

This is one of my Favorites ...


----------



## BoxCallWillie

*Daily Bible Verse 8-30-08 Colossians 1:9-14*

Colossians 1: 9 - 14  KJV

   9For this cause we also, since the day we heard it, do not cease to pray for you, and to desire that ye might be filled with the knowledge of his will in all wisdom and spiritual understanding; 

 10That ye might walk worthy of the Lord unto all pleasing, being fruitful in every good work, and increasing in the knowledge of God; 

 11Strengthened with all might, according to his glorious power, unto all patience and longsuffering with joyfulness; 

 12Giving thanks unto the Father, which hath made us meet to be partakers of the inheritance of the saints in light: 

 13Who hath delivered us from the power of darkness, and hath translated us into the kingdom of his dear Son: 

 14In whom we have redemption through his blood, even the forgiveness of sins:


----------



## BoxCallWillie

*Daily Bible Verse 8-31-08*

John 1   KJV

 1In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. 

 2The same was in the beginning with God. 

 3All things were made by him; and without him was not any thing made that was made. 

 4In him was life; and the life was the light of men. 

 5And the light shineth in darkness; and the darkness comprehended it not. 

 6There was a man sent from God, whose name was John. 

 7The same came for a witness, to bear witness of the Light, that all men through him might believe. 

 8He was not that Light, but was sent to bear witness of that Light. 

 9That was the true Light, which lighteth every man that cometh into the world. 

 10He was in the world, and the world was made by him, and the world knew him not. 

 11He came unto his own, and his own received him not. 

 12But as many as received him, to them gave he power to become the sons of God, even to them that believe on his name: 

 13Which were born, not of blood, nor of the will of the flesh, nor of the will of man, but of God. 

 14And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, (and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father,) full of grace and truth. 

 15John bare witness of him, and cried, saying, This was he of whom I spake, He that cometh after me is preferred before me: for he was before me. 

 16And of his fulness have all we received, and grace for grace. 

 17For the law was given by Moses, but grace and truth came by Jesus Christ. 

 18No man hath seen God at any time, the only begotten Son, which is in the bosom of the Father, he hath declared him. 

 19And this is the record of John, when the Jews sent priests and Levites from Jerusalem to ask him, Who art thou? 

 20And he confessed, and denied not; but confessed, I am not the Christ. 

 21And they asked him, What then? Art thou Elias? And he saith, I am not. Art thou that prophet? And he answered, No. 

 22Then said they unto him, Who art thou? that we may give an answer to them that sent us. What sayest thou of thyself? 

 23He said, I am the voice of one crying in the wilderness, Make straight the way of the Lord, as said the prophet Esaias. 

 24And they which were sent were of the Pharisees. 

 25And they asked him, and said unto him, Why baptizest thou then, if thou be not that Christ, nor Elias, neither that prophet? 

 26John answered them, saying, I baptize with water: but there standeth one among you, whom ye know not; 

 27He it is, who coming after me is preferred before me, whose shoe's latchet I am not worthy to unloose. 

 28These things were done in Bethabara beyond Jordan, where John was baptizing. 

 29The next day John seeth Jesus coming unto him, and saith, Behold the Lamb of God, which taketh away the sin of the world. 

 30This is he of whom I said, After me cometh a man which is preferred before me: for he was before me. 

 31And I knew him not: but that he should be made manifest to Israel, therefore am I come baptizing with water. 

 32And John bare record, saying, I saw the Spirit descending from heaven like a dove, and it abode upon him. 

 33And I knew him not: but he that sent me to baptize with water, the same said unto me, Upon whom thou shalt see the Spirit descending, and remaining on him, the same is he which baptizeth with the Holy Ghost. 

 34And I saw, and bare record that this is the Son of God. 

 35Again the next day after John stood, and two of his disciples; 

 36And looking upon Jesus as he walked, he saith, Behold the Lamb of God! 

 37And the two disciples heard him speak, and they followed Jesus. 

 38Then Jesus turned, and saw them following, and saith unto them, What seek ye? They said unto him, Rabbi, (which is to say, being interpreted, Master,) where dwellest thou? 

 39He saith unto them, Come and see. They came and saw where he dwelt, and abode with him that day: for it was about the tenth hour. 

 40One of the two which heard John speak, and followed him, was Andrew, Simon Peter's brother. 

 41He first findeth his own brother Simon, and saith unto him, We have found the Messias, which is, being interpreted, the Christ. 

 42And he brought him to Jesus. And when Jesus beheld him, he said, Thou art Simon the son of Jona: thou shalt be called Cephas, which is by interpretation, A stone. 

 43The day following Jesus would go forth into Galilee, and findeth Philip, and saith unto him, Follow me. 

 44Now Philip was of Bethsaida, the city of Andrew and Peter. 

 45Philip findeth Nathanael, and saith unto him, We have found him, of whom Moses in the law, and the prophets, did write, Jesus of Nazareth, the son of Joseph. 

 46And Nathanael said unto him, Can there any good thing come out of Nazareth? Philip saith unto him, Come and see. 

 47Jesus saw Nathanael coming to him, and saith of him, Behold an Israelite indeed, in whom is no guile! 

 48Nathanael saith unto him, Whence knowest thou me? Jesus answered and said unto him, Before that Philip called thee, when thou wast under the fig tree, I saw thee. 

 49Nathanael answered and saith unto him, Rabbi, thou art the Son of God; thou art the King of Israel. 

 50Jesus answered and said unto him, Because I said unto thee, I saw thee under the fig tree, believest thou? thou shalt see greater things than these. 

 51And he saith unto him, Verily, verily, I say unto you, Hereafter ye shall see heaven open, and the angels of God ascending and descending upon the Son of man.


----------



## Big7

*Monday of the Twenty-second Week in Ordinary Time*

September 1, 2008

Monday of the Twenty-second Week in Ordinary Time Reading 1
Responsorial Psalm
Gospel 

Reading 1
1 Cor 2:1-5

When I came to you, brothers and sisters,
proclaiming the mystery of God,
I did not come with sublimity of words or of wisdom.
For I resolved to know nothing while I was with you
except Jesus Christ, and him crucified.
I came to you in weakness and fear and much trembling,
and my message and my proclamation
were not with persuasive words of wisdom,
but with a demonstration of spirit and power,
so that your faith might rest not on human wisdom
but on the power of God.

Gospel
Lk 4:16-30

Jesus came to Nazareth, where he had grown up,
and went according to his custom
into the synagogue on the sabbath day.
He stood up to read and was handed a scroll of the prophet Isaiah.
He unrolled the scroll and found the passage where it was written:

The Spirit of the Lord is upon me,
because he has anointed me
to bring glad tidings to the poor.
He has sent me to proclaim liberty to captives
and recovery of sight to the blind,
to let the oppressed go free,
and to proclaim a year acceptable to the Lord.

Rolling up the scroll,
he handed it back to the attendant and sat down,
and the eyes of all in the synagogue looked intently at him.
He said to them,
“Today this Scripture passage is fulfilled in your hearing.”
And all spoke highly of him
and were amazed at the gracious words that came from his mouth.
They also asked, “Is this not the son of Joseph?”
He said to them, “Surely you will quote me this proverb,
‘Physician, cure yourself,’ and say, ‘Do here in your native place
the things that we heard were done in Capernaum.’”
And he said,
“Amen, I say to you, no prophet is accepted in his own native place.
Indeed, I tell you,
there were many widows in Israel in the days of Elijah
when the sky was closed for three and a half years
and a severe famine spread over the entire land.
It was to none of these that Elijah was sent,
but only to a widow in Zarephath in the land of Sidon.
Again, there were many lepers in Israel
during the time of Elisha the prophet;
yet not one of them was cleansed, but only Naaman the Syrian.”
When the people in the synagogue heard this,
they were all filled with fury.
They rose up, drove him out of the town,
and led him to the brow of the hill
on which their town had been built, to hurl him down headlong.
But he passed through the midst of them and went away. 


Lectionary for Mass for Use in the Dioceses of the United States.


----------



## Big7

September 2, 2008

Tuesday of the Twenty-second Week in Ordinary Time Reading 1
Responsorial Psalm
Gospel 

Reading 1
1 Cor 2:10b-16

Brothers and sisters:
The Spirit scrutinizes everything, even the depths of God.
Among men, who knows what pertains to the man
except his spirit that is within?
Similarly, no one knows what pertains to God except the Spirit of God.
We have not received the spirit of the world
but the Spirit who is from God,
so that we may understand the things freely given us by God.
And we speak about them not with words taught by human wisdom,
but with words taught by the Spirit,
describing spiritual realities in spiritual terms.

Now the natural man does not accept what pertains to the Spirit of God,
for to him it is foolishness, and he cannot understand it,
because it is judged spiritually.
The one who is spiritual, however, can judge everything
but is not subject to judgment by anyone.

For “who has known the mind of the Lord, so as to counsel him?”
But we have the mind of Christ.


Gospel
Lk 4:31-37

Jesus went down to Capernaum, a town of Galilee.
He taught them on the sabbath,
and they were astonished at his teaching
because he spoke with authority.
In the synagogue there was a man with the spirit of an unclean demon, 
and he cried out in a loud voice,
“What have you to do with us, Jesus of Nazareth?
Have you come to destroy us?
I know who you are–the Holy One of God!”
Jesus rebuked him and said, “Be quiet! Come out of him!”
Then the demon threw the man down in front of them
and came out of him without doing him any harm.
They were all amazed and said to one another,
“What is there about his word?
For with authority and power he commands the unclean spirits,
and they come out.”
And news of him spread everywhere in the surrounding region. 


Lectionary for Mass for Use in the Dioceses of the United States


----------



## Big7

September 3, 2008



Memorial of Saint Gregory the Great, pope and doctor of the Church Reading 1
Responsorial Psalm
Gospel 


Reading 1
1 Cor 3:1-9

Brothers and sisters, 
I could not talk to you as spiritual people,
but as fleshly people, as infants in Christ.
I fed you milk, not solid food,
because you were unable to take it.
Indeed, you are still not able, even now,
for you are still of the flesh.
While there is jealousy and rivalry among you,
are you not of the flesh, and walking 
according to the manner of man?
Whenever someone says, “I belong to Paul,” and another,
“I belong to Apollos,” are you not merely men?

What is Apollos, after all, and what is Paul?
Ministers through whom you became believers,
just as the Lord assigned each one.
I planted, Apollos watered, but God caused the growth.
Therefore, neither the one who plants nor the one who waters is anything,
but only God, who causes the growth.
He who plants and he who waters are one,
and each will receive wages in proportion to his labor.
For we are God’s co-workers; 
you are God’s field, God’s building.

Responsorial Psalm
Ps 33:12-13, 14-15, 20-21

R. (12) Blessed the people the Lord has chosen to be his own.
Blessed the nation whose God is the LORD,
the people he has chosen for his own inheritance.
From heaven the LORD looks down;
he sees all mankind.
R. Blessed the people the Lord has chosen to be his own.
From his fixed throne he beholds
all who dwell on the earth,
He who fashioned the heart of each,
he who knows all their works.
R. Blessed the people the Lord has chosen to be his own.
Our soul waits for the LORD,
who is our help and our shield,
For in him our hearts rejoice;
in his holy name we trust.
R. Blessed the people the Lord has chosen to be his own. 

Gospel
Lk 4:38-44

After Jesus left the synagogue, he entered the house of Simon.
Simon’s mother-in-law was afflicted with a severe fever,
and they interceded with him about her.
He stood over her, rebuked the fever, and it left her.
She got up immediately and waited on them.

At sunset, all who had people sick with various diseases
brought them to him.
He laid his hands on each of them and cured them.
And demons also came out from many, shouting, “You are the Son of God.”
But he rebuked them and did not allow them to speak
because they knew that he was the Christ.

At daybreak, Jesus left and went to a deserted place.
The crowds went looking for him, and when they came to him,
they tried to prevent him from leaving them.
But he said to them, “To the other towns also
I must proclaim the good news of the Kingdom of God,
because for this purpose I have been sent.”
And he was preaching in the synagogues of Judea. 


Lectionary for Mass for Use in the Dioceses of the United States


----------



## Big7

September 5, 2008



Friday of the Twenty-second Week in Ordinary Time Reading 1
Responsorial Psalm
Gospel 


Reading 1
1 Cor 4:1-5

Brothers and sisters:
Thus should one regard us: as servants of Christ
and stewards of the mysteries of God. 
Now it is of course required of stewards
that they be found trustworthy.
It does not concern me in the least
that I be judged by you or any human tribunal;
I do not even pass judgment on myself;
I am not conscious of anything against me,
but I do not thereby stand acquitted;
the one who judges me is the Lord.
Therefore, do not make any judgment before the appointed time,
until the Lord comes,
for he will bring to light what is hidden in darkness
and will manifest the motives of our hearts,
and then everyone will receive praise from God.

Responsorial Psalm
Ps 37:3-4, 5-6, 27-28, 39-40

R. (39a) The salvation of the just comes from the Lord.
Trust in the LORD and do good,
that you may dwell in the land and be fed in security.
Take delight in the LORD,
and he will grant you your heart’s requests.
R. The salvation of the just comes from the Lord.
Commit to the LORD your way;
trust in him, and he will act.
He will make justice dawn for you like the light;
bright as the noonday shall be your vindication.
R. The salvation of the just comes from the Lord.
Turn from evil and do good,
that you may abide forever;
For the LORD loves what is right,
and forsakes not his faithful ones.
Criminals are destroyed 
and the posterity of the wicked is cut off.
R. The salvation of the just comes from the Lord.
The salvation of the just is from the LORD;
he is their refuge in time of distress.
And the LORD helps them and delivers them;
he delivers them from the wicked and saves them,
because they take refuge in him.
R. The salvation of the just comes from the Lord. 

Gospel
Lk 5:33-39

The scribes and Pharisees said to Jesus,
“The disciples of John the Baptist fast often and offer prayers,
and the disciples of the Pharisees do the same;
but yours eat and drink.”
Jesus answered them, “Can you make the wedding guests fast
while the bridegroom is with them?
But the days will come, and when the bridegroom is taken away from them,
then they will fast in those days.”
And he also told them a parable.
“No one tears a piece from a new cloak to patch an old one.
Otherwise, he will tear the new
and the piece from it will not match the old cloak.
Likewise, no one pours new wine into old wineskins.
Otherwise, the new wine will burst the skins,
and it will be spilled, and the skins will be ruined.
Rather, new wine must be poured into fresh wineskins.
And no one who has been drinking old wine desires new,
for he says, ‘The old is good.’” 


Lectionary for Mass for Use in the Dioceses of the United States


----------



## Big7

September 6, 2008



Saturday of the Twenty-second Week in Ordinary Time Reading 1
Responsorial Psalm
Gospel 


Reading 1
1 Cor 4:6b-15

Brothers and sisters:
Learn from myself and Apollos not to go beyond what is written,
so that none of you will be inflated with pride
in favor of one person over against another.
Who confers distinction upon you?
What do you possess that you have not received?
But if you have received it,
why are you boasting as if you did not receive it?
You are already satisfied; you have already grown rich;
you have become kings without us!
Indeed, I wish that you had become kings,
so that we also might become kings with you.

For as I see it, God has exhibited us Apostles as the last of all,
like people sentenced to death,
since we have become a spectacle to the world,
to angels and men alike.
We are fools on Christ’s account, but you are wise in Christ;
we are weak, but you are strong;
you are held in honor, but we in disrepute.
To this very hour we go hungry and thirsty,
we are poorly clad and roughly treated,
we wander about homeless and we toil, working with our own hands.
When ridiculed, we bless; when persecuted, we endure;
when slandered, we respond gently.
We have become like the world’s rubbish, the scum of all,
to this very moment.

I am writing you this not to shame you,
but to admonish you as my beloved children.
Even if you should have countless guides to Christ,
yet you do not have many fathers,
for I became your father in Christ Jesus through the Gospel.

Responsorial Psalm
Ps 145:17-18, 19-20, 21

R. (18) The Lord is near to all who call upon him.
The LORD is just in all his ways
and holy in all his works.
The LORD is near to all who call upon him,
to all who call upon him in truth.
R. The Lord is near to all who call upon him.
He fulfills the desire of those who fear him,
he hears their cry and saves them.
The LORD keeps all who love him,
but all the wicked he will destroy.
R. The Lord is near to all who call upon him.
May my mouth speak the praise of the LORD,
and may all flesh bless his holy name forever and ever.
R. The Lord is near to all who call upon him. 

Gospel
Lk 6:1-5

While Jesus was going through a field of grain on a sabbath,
his disciples were picking the heads of grain,
rubbing them in their hands, and eating them.
Some Pharisees said,
“Why are you doing what is unlawful on the sabbath?”
Jesus said to them in reply,
“Have you not read what David did
when he and those who were with him were hungry?
How he went into the house of God, took the bread of offering,
which only the priests could lawfully eat,
ate of it, and shared it with his companions?”
Then he said to them, “The Son of Man is lord of the sabbath.” 


Lectionary for Mass for Use in the Dioceses of the United States


----------



## Big7

September 7, 2008



Twenty-third Sunday in Ordinary Time Reading 1
Responsorial Psalm
Reading 2
Gospel 


Reading 1
Ez 33:7-9

Thus says the LORD:
You, son of man, I have appointed watchman for the house of Israel;
when you hear me say anything, you shall warn them for me.
If I tell the wicked, “O wicked one, you shall surely die, ”
and you do not speak out to dissuade the wicked from his way,
the wicked shall die for his guilt,
but I will hold you responsible for his death.
But if you warn the wicked,
trying to turn him from his way,
and he refuses to turn from his way,
he shall die for his guilt,
but you shall save yourself.

Responsorial Psalm
Ps 95:1-2, 6-7, 8-9

R. (8) If today you hear his voice, harden not your hearts.
Come, let us sing joyfully to the LORD;
let us acclaim the rock of our salvation.
Let us come into his presence with thanksgiving;
let us joyfully sing psalms to him.
R. If today you hear his voice, harden not your hearts.
Come, let us bow down in worship;
let us kneel before the LORD who made us.
For he is our God,
and we are the people he shepherds, the flock he guides.
R. If today you hear his voice, harden not your hearts.
Oh, that today you would hear his voice:
“Harden not your hearts as at Meribah,
as in the day of Massah in the desert,
Where your fathers tempted me;
they tested me though they had seen my works.”
R. If today you hear his voice, harden not your hearts. 

Reading II
Rom 13:8-10

Brothers and sisters:
Owe nothing to anyone, except to love one another;
for the one who loves another has fulfilled the law.
The commandments, “You shall not commit adultery;
you shall not kill; you shall not steal; you shall not covet, ”
and whatever other commandment there may be,
are summed up in this saying, namely,
“You shall love your neighbor as yourself.” 
Love does no evil to the neighbor;
hence, love is the fulfillment of the law. 

Gospel
Mt 18:15-20

Jesus said to his disciples:
“If your brother sins against you,
go and tell him his fault between you and him alone. 
If he listens to you, you have won over your brother.
If he does not listen,
take one or two others along with you,
so that ‘every fact may be established
on the testimony of two or three witnesses.’
If he refuses to listen to them, tell the church. 
If he refuses to listen even to the church,
then treat him as you would a Gentile or a tax collector.
Amen, I say to you,
whatever you bind on earth shall be bound in heaven,
and whatever you loose on earth shall be loosed in heaven.
Again, amen, I say to you,
if two of you agree on earth
about anything for which they are to pray,
it shall be granted to them by my heavenly Father. 
For where two or three are gathered together in my name,
there am I in the midst of them.” 


Lectionary for Mass for Use in the Dioceses of the United States


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Have mercy on me, O God, according to your unfailing love; according to your great compassion blot out my transgressions. Wash away all my iniquity and cleanse me from my sin.
Psalm 51:1-2


----------



## Woody's Janitor

This is what the LORD says: "Let not the wise man boast of his wisdom or the strong man boast of his strength or the rich man boast of his riches, but let him who boasts boast about this: that he understands and knows me, that I am the LORD, who exercises kindness, justice and righteousness on earth, for in these I delight," declares the LORD. 

Jeremiah 9:23-24 NIV


----------



## Woody's Janitor

1 Corinthians 6:8-11
 8Instead, you yourselves cheat and do wrong, and you do this to your brothers. 
 9Do you not know that the wicked will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: Neither the sexually immoral nor idolaters nor adulterers nor male prostitutes nor homosexual offenders 10nor thieves nor the greedy nor drunkards nor slanderers nor swindlers will inherit the kingdom of God. 11And that is what some of you were. But you were washed, you were sanctified, you were justified in the name of the Lord Jesus Christ and by the Spirit of our God.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

1 Peter 4
8 Above all, love each other deeply, because love covers over a multitude of sins. 9 Offer hospitality to one another without grumbling. 10 Each one should use whatever gift he has received to serve others, faithfully administering God's grace in its various forms. 11 If anyone speaks, he should do it as one speaking the very words of God. If anyone serves, he should do it with the strength God provides, so that in all things God may be praised through Jesus Christ. To him be the glory and the power for ever and ever. Amen.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

“Even to your old age and gray hairs I am he, I am he who will sustain you. I have made you and I will carry you; I will sustain you and I will rescue you.”- Isaiah 46:4


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Romans 12: 9-13
9 Love must be sincere. Hate what is evil; cling to what is good. 10Be devoted to one another in brotherly love. Honor one another above yourselves. 11 Never be lacking in zeal, but keep your spiritual fervor, serving the Lord. 12 Be joyful in hope, patient in affliction, faithful in prayer. 13 Share with God's people who are in need. Practice hospitality.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Romans 12 : 17-21
17 Do not repay anyone evil for evil. Be careful to do what is right in the eyes of everybody. 18 If it is possible, as far as it depends on you, live at peace with everyone. 19 Do not take revenge, my friends, but leave room for God's wrath, for it is written: "It is mine to avenge; I will repay,"[d]says the Lord. 20 On the contrary: 
   "If your enemy is hungry, feed him; 
      if he is thirsty, give him something to drink. 
   In doing this, you will heap burning coals on his head."[e] 21 Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good.


----------



## duckbill

1 John 4:4 (King James Version)


Ye are of God, little children, and have overcome them: because greater is he that is in you, than he that is in the world.


----------



## duckbill

Ephesians 4:29-32 (King James Version)




 29Let no corrupt communication proceed out of your mouth, but that which is good to the use of edifying, that it may minister grace unto the hearers. 

 30And grieve not the holy Spirit of God, whereby ye are sealed unto the day of redemption. 

 31Let all bitterness, and wrath, and anger, and clamour, and evil speaking, be put away from you, with all malice: 

 32And be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you.


----------



## duckbill

Psa 27:14  (King James Version)

Wait on the LORD: be of good courage, and he shall strengthen thine heart: wait, I say, on the LORD.


----------



## duckbill

Jeremiah 17:7-8 (King James Version)


 7Blessed is the man that trusteth in the LORD, and whose hope the LORD is. 

 8For he shall be as a tree planted by the waters, and that spreadeth out her roots by the river, and shall not see when heat cometh, but her leaf shall be green; and shall not be careful in the year of drought, neither shall cease from yielding fruit.


----------



## duckbill

John 15:4-5 (King James Version)



 4Abide in me, and I in you. As the branch cannot bear fruit of itself, except it abide in the vine; no more can ye, except ye abide in me. 

 5I am the vine, ye are the branches: He that abideth in me, and I in him, the same bringeth forth much fruit: for without me ye can do nothing.


----------



## wildcats

*1 John*

6 If we say that we have fellowship with Him, and walk in darkness, we lie and do not practice the truth. 
7 But if we walk in the light as He is in the light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus Christ His Son cleanses us from all sin.
8 If we say that we have no sin, we deceive ourselves, and the truth is not in us. 9 If we confess our sins, He is faithful and just to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. 10 If we say that we have not sinned, we make Him a liar, and His word is not in us.


----------



## wildcats

*Psalm 25*

9 The humble He guides in justice,
         And the humble He teaches His way.
10 All the paths of the LORD are mercy and truth,
         To such as keep His covenant and His testimonies.
11 For Your name’s sake, O LORD,
         Pardon my iniquity, for it is great.


----------



## wildcats

*Psalms 91*

I know it's a bit long but this one really gets in me.  For the times we are presently in it fires me up so to speak.

1 He who dwells in the secret place of the Most High
         Shall abide under the shadow of the Almighty.
 2 I will say of the LORD, “He is my refuge and my fortress;
         My God, in Him I will trust.”
3 Surely He shall deliver you from the snare of the fowler and from the perilous pestilence.
4 He shall cover you with His feathers, and under His wings you shall take refuge; His truth shall be your shield and buckler.
5 You shall not be afraid of the terror by night, Nor of the arrow that flies by day,
6 Nor of the pestilence that walks in darkness, Nor of the destruction that lays waste at noonday.
7 A thousand may fall at your side, and ten thousand at your right hand; But it shall not come near you.
 8 Only with your eyes shall you look, and see the reward of the wicked.
9 Because you have made the LORD, who is my refuge,
         Even the Most High, your dwelling place,
10 No evil shall befall you,
         Nor shall any plague come near your dwelling;
11 For He shall give His angels charge over you,
         To keep you in all your ways.
12 In their hands they shall bear you up,
         Lest you dash your foot against a stone.
13 You shall tread upon the lion and the cobra, the young lion and the serpent you shall trample underfoot.
14 “Because he has set his love upon Me, therefore I will deliver him; I will set him on high, because he has known My name.
15 He shall call upon Me, and I will answer him;
         I will be with him in trouble;
         I will deliver him and honor him.
16 With long life I will satisfy him,
         And show him My salvation.”


----------



## wildcats

*Exodus 15:2*

2 The LORD is my strength and song,
      And He has become my salvation;
      He is my God, and I will praise Him;
      My father’s God, and I will exalt Him.


----------



## wildcats

*1 Samuel 17*

We should all have such faith when facing our Goliath

45 Then David said to the Philistine, “You come to me with a sword, with a spear, and with a javelin. But I come to you in the name of the LORD of hosts, the God of the armies of Israel, whom you have defied. 46 This day the LORD will deliver you into my hand, and I will strike you and take your head from you. And this day I will give the carcasses of the camp of the Philistines to the birds of the air and the wild beasts of the earth, that all the earth may know that there is a God in Israel. 47 Then all this assembly shall know that the LORD does not save with sword and spear; for the battle is the LORD’s, and He will give you into our hands.”


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily Bible verse for Monday 9/29*

2 John Chapter 1 verses 7-11

7 Many deceivers, who do not acknowledge Jesus Christ as coming in the flesh, have gone out into the world. Any such person is the deceiver and the antichrist. 

8 Watch out that you do not lose what you have worked for, but that you may be rewarded fully. 

9 Anyone who runs ahead and does not continue in the teaching of Christ does not have God; whoever continues in the teaching has both the Father and the Son. 

10 If anyone comes to you and does not bring this teaching, do not take him into your house or welcome him. 

11 Anyone who welcomes him shares in his wicked work.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily Bible verse for Tuesday 9-30-08*

*This verse is very appropriate considering the events we're witnessing unfold in our country, politics, world tensions, and our economy. *

1 Corinthians 15:52-55 (King James Version)

52 In a moment, in the twinkling of an eye, at the last trump: for the trumpet shall sound, and the dead shall be raised incorruptible, and we shall be changed. 

53 For this corruptible must put on incorruption, and this mortal must put on immortality. 

54 So when this corruptible shall have put on incorruption, and this mortal shall have put on immortality, then shall be brought to pass the saying that is written, Death is swallowed up in victory. 

55 O death, where is thy sting? O grave, where is thy victory?


----------



## mtnwoman

I'll fly away oh glory, I'll fly away....

and the dead in Christ will rise first.

When Jesus resurrected....there was an earthquake and about 500 people resurrected and they were witnessed...that's the power of the Holy Spirt.

Peter denied Christ 3 times....he was willing later to be hung upside down on a cross because he would not deny Christ. What changed his mind from being willing to deny, to being tortured? The resurrection...that's what changed 
them.....the earth quaked..rattled their brains into reality.
Do I have to experience it?.....no....common sense tells you that if you see it first hand that you believe it.....the tomb, the stone, Mary witness, Peter.....if you see it first hand....and I have....I'd die rather than deny


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily Bible verse for Wednesday, 10-1-08*

Romans 3:25-29

25 God presented him as a sacrifice of atonement,[a] through faith in his blood. He did this to demonstrate his justice, because in his forbearance he had left the sins committed beforehand unpunished— 

26 he did it to demonstrate his justice at the present time, so as to be just and the one who justifies those who have faith in Jesus. 

27 Where, then, is boasting? It is excluded. On what principle? On that of observing the law? No, but on that of faith. 

28 For we maintain that a man is justified by faith apart from observing the law. 

29 Is God the God of Jews only? Is he not the God of Gentiles too? Yes, of Gentiles too,


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily Bible verse for Thursday, 10-2-08*

1 Timothy 4 verses 1-5

1 The Spirit clearly says that in later times some will abandon the faith and follow deceiving spirits and things taught by demons. 

2 Such teachings come through hypocritical liars, whose consciences have been seared as with a hot iron. 

3 They forbid people to marry and order them to abstain from certain foods, which God created to be received with thanksgiving by those who believe and who know the truth. 

4 For everything God created is good, and nothing is to be rejected if it is received with thanksgiving, 

5 because it is consecrated by the word of God and prayer.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily Bible verse for Friday 10-3-08*

Sorry for the delay guys...

Romans 3 verses 21-24

21 But now a righteousness from God, apart from law, has been made known, to which the Law and the Prophets testify. 

22 This righteousness from God comes through faith in Jesus Christ to all who believe. There is no difference, 

23 for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, 

24 and are justified freely by his grace through the redemption that came by Christ Jesus.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily Bible verse for Saturday 10-4-08*

Proverbs 19 verse 9

9 A false witness will not go unpunished, 
       and he who pours out lies will perish.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily Bible verse for Sunday 10-6-08*

Psalm 39 verses 5-7

5 You have made my days a mere handbreadth; 
       the span of my years is as nothing before you. 
       Each man's life is but a breath. 
       Selah 

6 Man is a mere phantom as he goes to and fro: 
       He bustles about, but only in vain; 
       he heaps up wealth, not knowing who will get it. 

7 "But now, Lord, what do I look for? 
       My hope is in you.


----------



## crackerdave

Proverbs 10:22  The blessing of the Lord,it maketh rich,and he addeth no sorrow with it.


----------



## crackerdave

Revelation 21:4 " He will wipe every tear from their eyes.There will be no more death or mourning or crying or pain,for the old order of things has passed away."


----------



## crackerdave

Proverbs 6:16-19 says: "16 There are six things the Lord hates,seven that are detestable to him: 17 haughty eyes,a lying tongue,hands that shed innocent blood, 18 a heart that devises wicked schemes,feet that are quick to rush into evil, 19 a false witness who pours out lies and a man who stirs up dissension among brothers.


----------



## crackerdave

Romans 15:5&6 :  5 May the God who gives endurance and encouragement give you a spirit of unity among yourselves as you follow Jesus Christ, 6 so that with one heart and mouth you may glorify the God and the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## crackerdave

James is teaching about genuine faith,and in chapter 2 God inspired him to say this: 2:1] - My brothers,as believers in our glorious Lord Jesus Christ,don't show favoritism. 2] Suppose a man comes into your meeting wearing a gold ring and fine clothes ,and a poor man wearing shabby clothes also comes in. 3] If you show special attention to the man wearing fine clothes and say,"Here's a good seat for you,"but say to the poor man,"You stand there" or "Sit on the floor by my feet," 4]  have you not discriminated among yourselves and become judges with evil thoughts?


----------



## crackerdave

Corinth was a somewhat "rowdy" town,and God inspired Paul to tell the people there to stop going every whichaway and focus on Jesus.
1st Corinthians 1:10 says: "I appeal to you,brothers,in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ,that all of you agree with one another so that there may be no divisions among you and that you may be perfectly united in mind and thought." 
Still very wise words today.


----------



## crackerdave

Solomon is said to have been one of the wisest men of all time.God was pleased that he prayed for wisdom instead of riches or a long life.

Proverbs 16:16  "How much better to get wisdom than gold,to choose understanding rather than silver!"


----------



## crackerdave

2nd Timothy 3:16,17  
All scripture is God-breathed and is useful for teaching,rebuking,correcting and training in righteousness,so that the man of God may be thoroughly equipped for every good work.


----------



## Branchminnow

GEN  29: 20  And Jacob served seven years for Rachel; and they seemed unto him but a few days, for the love he had to her.


----------



## Branchminnow

PSA  9: 13  Have mercy upon me, O LORD; consider my trouble which I suffer of them that hate me, thou that liftest me up from the gates of death:


----------



## Branchminnow

PSA  111: 10  The fear of the LORD is the beginning of wisdom: a good understanding have all they that do his commandments: his praise endureth for ever.


----------



## Branchminnow

ROM  1: 26  For this cause God gave them up unto vile affections: for even their women did change the natural use into that which is against nature: 
ROM  1: 27  And likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust one toward another; men with men working that which is unseemly, and receiving in themselves that recompence of their error which was meet. 
ROM  1: 28  And even as they did not like to retain God in their knowledge, God gave them over to a reprobate mind, to do those things which are not convenient;


----------



## Branchminnow

ROM  1: 29  Being filled with all unrighteousness, fornication, wickedness, covetousness, maliciousness; full of envy, murder, debate, deceit, malignity; whisperers, 
ROM  1: 30  Backbiters, haters of God, despiteful, proud, boasters, inventors of evil things, disobedient to parents, 
ROM  1: 31  Without understanding, covenantbreakers, without natural affection, implacable, unmerciful: 
ROM  1: 32  Who knowing the judgment of God, that they which commit such things are worthy of death, not only do the same, but have pleasure in them that do them.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Just got Striper's PM on posting the Verse:
Rom. 1-21 Because that, when they knew God, they glorified him not as God, neither were thankful; but became vain in their imaginations, and their foolish heart was darkened.
Rom. 1:22:	Professing themselves to be wise, they became fools,


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Romans 1:16 
 For I am not ashamed of the gospel of Christ: for it is the power of God unto salvation to every one that believeth; to the Jew first, and also to the Greek.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Rom. 2:13 For not the hearers of the law are just before God, but the doers of the law shall be justified.


----------



## StriperAddict

*2 Corinthians 5:19-21*

*2 Corinthians 5:19-21 *

*19 that <SUP>(A)</SUP>God was in Christ reconciling the world to Himself, <SUP>(B)</SUP>not counting their trespasses against them, and He has committed to us the word of reconciliation. *

*20 Therefore, we are <SUP>(C)</SUP>ambassadors for Christ, <SUP>(D)</SUP>as though God were making an appeal through us; we beg you on behalf of Christ, be <SUP>(E)</SUP>reconciled to God.  *

*21 He made Him who <SUP>(F)</SUP>knew no sin to be <SUP>(G)</SUP>sin on our behalf, so that we might become the <SUP>(H)</SUP>righteousness of God in Him. *


*Cross reference helps:* 
<LI id=cen-NASB-28897A>2 Corinthians 5:19 : Col 2:9 <LI id=cen-NASB-28897B>2 Corinthians 5:19 : Rom 4:8; 1 Cor 13:5 <LI id=cen-NASB-28898C>2 Corinthians 5:20 : Mal 2:7; Eph 6:20 <LI id=cen-NASB-28898D>2 Corinthians 5:20 : 2 Cor 6:1 <LI id=cen-NASB-28898E>2 Corinthians 5:20 : Rom 5:10; Col 1:20 <LI id=cen-NASB-28899F>2 Corinthians 5:21 : Acts 3:14; Heb 4:15; 7:26; 1 Pet 2:22; 1 John 3:5 <LI id=cen-NASB-28899G>2 Corinthians 5:21 : Rom 3:25; 4:25; 8:3; Gal 3:13 
2 Corinthians 5:21 : Rom 1:17; 3:21; 1 Cor 1:30


----------



## Paymaster

Commit thy works unto the Lord,and thy thoughts shall be established.

Proverbs 16:3


----------



## Paymaster

The sluggard will not plow by reason of the cold; therefore shall he beg in harvest, and have nothing.

Proverbs 20:4


----------



## Paymaster

Let not mercy and truth forsake thee: bind them about thy neck; write them upon the table of thine heart:

Proverbs 3:3


----------



## Paymaster

The slothful man roasteth not that which he took in hunting: but the substance of a diligent man is precious.

Proverbs 12:27


----------



## Georgiaastro

Therefore I will give thanks unto thee, O LORD, among the heathen, and I will sing praises unto thy name. 

2 Samuel 22:50   KJV


----------



## Georgiaastro

Giving thanks always for all things unto God and the Father in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ; 

Ephesians 5:20  KJV


----------



## Georgiaastro

Giving thanks unto the Father, which hath made us meet to be partakers of the inheritance of the saints in light:

Colossians 1:12   KJV


----------



## Georgiaastro

And whatsoever ye do in word or deed, do all in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks to God and the Father by him.


Colossians 3:17      KJV


----------



## Georgiaastro

I exhort therefore, that, first of all, supplications, prayers, intercessions, and giving of thanks, be made for all men;

1st Timothy 2:1   KJV


----------



## sandtree

*Life instructions*

"the next time the devil reminds you of your past,remind him of his future"

"the bible will keep you from sin,but sin will keep you from the bible"

"if you lack the courage to start,then your already finished"


----------



## Georgiaastro

By him therefore let us offer the sacrifice of praise to God continually, that is, the fruit of our lips giving thanks to his name.

Hebrews 13:15    KJV


----------



## Georgiaastro

Saying, We give thee thanks, O LORD God Almighty, which art, and wast, and art to come; because thou hast taken to thee thy great power, and hast reigned.


Revelation 11:17     KJV


----------



## StriperAddict

*Isaiah 4:2-4 (KJV) *

 2 In that day shall the branch of the LORD be beautiful and glorious, and the fruit of the earth shall be excellent and comely for them that are escaped of Israel. 


 3 And it shall come to pass, that he that is left in Zion, and he that remaineth in Jerusalem, shall be called holy, even every one that is written among the living in Jerusalem:  

4 When the Lord shall have washed away the filth of the daughters of Zion, and shall have purged the blood of Jerusalem from the midst thereof by the spirit of judgment, and by the spirit of burning.


----------



## StriperAddict

Matt6:19-21

19 Lay not up for yourselves treasures upon earth, where moth and rust doth corrupt, and where thieves break through and steal:  

 20 But lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust doth corrupt, and where thieves do not break through nor steal:    

  21 For where your treasure is, there will your heart be also.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Luke 21:1-4*

*Luke 21:1-4*

*The Widow's Gift*

 1 <SUP>(A)</SUP>And He looked up and saw the rich putting their gifts into the treasury. 

 2 And He saw a poor widow putting in <SUP>(B)</SUP>two small copper coins. 
 3 And He said, "Truly I say to you, this poor widow put in more than all of them;  4 for they all out of their surplus put into the offering; but she out of her poverty put in all that she had <SUP>(C)</SUP>to live on."


----------



## StriperAddict

Hebrews 9:24-28 (New Living Translation)


24 For Christ did not enter into a holy place made with human hands, which was only a copy of the true one in heaven. He entered into heaven itself to appear now before God on our behalf. 

25 And he did not enter heaven to offer himself again and again, like the high priest here on earth who enters the Most Holy Place year after year with the blood of an animal. 

26 If that had been necessary, Christ would have had to die again and again, ever since the world began. But now, once for all time, he has appeared at the end of the age<SUP>[a]</SUP> to remove sin by his own death as a sacrifice. 

 27 And just as each person is destined to die once and after that comes judgment, 28 so also Christ died once for all time as a sacrifice to take away the sins of many people. He will come again, not to deal with our sins, but to bring salvation to all who are eagerly waiting for him.


----------



## Smokey

11-15-2008

Mathew 6: 19 - 21 (King James)

19  "Lay not up for yourselves treasures upon earth, where moth and rust doth corrupt, and where theives break through and steal:

20  "But lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust doth corrupt, and where theives do not break through and steal:

21  For where your treasure is, there will your heart be also.


----------



## Smokey

11-16-2008

Proverbs 1:7 (King James)

7  The fear of the Lord is the beginning of knowledge: but fools despise wisdom and instruction.


----------



## DRB1313

ROMANS 12: 9-10

9. Love must be sincere.  Hate what is evil; cling to what is good.
10. Be devoted to one another in brotherly love.  Honor one another above yourselves.


----------



## DRB1313

ISAIAH 61: 8,9

8. For I, the Lord, love justice; I hate robbery and iniquity.
In my faithfulness I will reward them and make an everlasting covenant with them.

9. Their descendants will be known among the nations and
their offspring among the peoples.
All who see them will acknowledge that they are a people the Lord has blessed.


----------



## DRB1313

MATTHEW 6: 33,34

33. But seek first his kingdom and his righteousness and all these things will be given to you as well.

34. Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself.  Each day has enough trouble of its own.


----------



## DRB1313

COLOSSIANS  4: 5,6

5. Be wise in the way you act towards outsiders; make the most of every opportunity.

6. Let your conversation be always full of grace, seasoned with salt, so that you may know how to answer everyone.


----------



## DRB1313

1THESSALONIANS 5: 16,17,18

16. Be joyful always; 

17. pray continually;

18. give thanks in all circumstances, for this is God's will for you in Christ.


----------



## DRB1313

ROMANS 8: 28

28. And we know that in all things God works for the good of those who love him, who have been called according to his purpose.


----------



## DRB1313

EPHESIANS 5: 20

20. Giving thanks always for all things unto God and the Father
in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## DRB1313

PSALMS 9: 9,10

9. The Lord is a refuge for the oppressed, a stronghold in times of trouble.

10. Those who know your name will trust in you, for you, Lord, have never forsaken those who seek you.


----------



## SnowHunter

Philippians 4:8,9
New International Version

8-Finally, brothers, whatever is true, whatever is noble, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is admirable—if anything is excellent or praiseworthy—think about such things. 
9-Whatever you have learned or received or heard from me, or seen in me—put it into practice. And the God of peace will be with you.


----------



## SnowHunter

1 Peter 3:14
But even if you should suffer for what is right, you are blessed. "Do not fear what they fear ; do not be frightened."
Take Courage


----------



## SnowHunter

Matthew 11:28-30
Come to me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you and learn from me, for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. For my yoke is easy and my burden is light.


----------



## SnowHunter

Philippians 4:6-7
Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.


----------



## SnowHunter

Oops, here's yesterdays..

1 Corinthians 10:13
No temptation has seized you except what is common to man. And God is faithful; he will not let you be tempted beyond what you can bear. But when you are tempted, he will also provide a way out so that you can stand up under it.


----------



## SnowHunter

Romans 8:39
No power in the sky above or in the earth below—indeed, nothing in all creation will ever be able to separate us from the love of God that is revealed in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## SnowHunter

1 Peter 5:7 

Give all your worries and cares to God, for he cares about you.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Deuteronomy 5:22

 “These words the LORD spoke to all your assembly, in the mountain from the midst of the fire, the cloud, and the thick darkness, with a loud voice; and He added no more. And He wrote them on two tablets of stone and gave them to me."


----------



## FX Jenkins

Psalm 34:8-10

Oh, taste and see that the LORD is good;
         Blessed is the man who trusts in Him!

Oh, fear the LORD, you His saints!
         There is no want to those who fear Him.

The young lions lack and suffer hunger;
         But those who seek the LORD shall not lack any good thing.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Ecclesiastes 7:8

The end of a thing is better than its beginning;
    The patient in spirit is better than the proud in spirit.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Isaiah 53:2

For He shall grow up before Him as a tender plant,
      And as a root out of dry ground.
      He has no form or comeliness;
      And when we see Him,
      There is no beauty that we should desire Him.

Revelation 19:11-15

11 Now I saw heaven opened, and behold, a white horse. And He who sat on him was called Faithful and True, and in righteousness He judges and makes war. 12 His eyes were like a flame of fire, and on His head were many crowns. He had a name written that no one knew except Himself. 13 He was clothed with a robe dipped in blood, and His name is called The Word of God. 14 And the armies in heaven, clothed in fine linen, white and clean, followed Him on white horses. 15 Now out of His mouth goes a sharp sword, that with it He should strike the nations. And He Himself will rule them with a rod of iron. He Himself treads the winepress of the fierceness and wrath of Almighty God. 16 And He has on His robe and on His thigh a name written:

      KING OF KINGS AND LORD OF LORDS.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Sorry I missed yesterday folks..

Isaiah 9:6
6 For to us a child is born,
       to us a son is given,
       and the government will be on his shoulders.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Ezekiel 36:7-11*

7 Therefore thus says the Lord GOD: “I have raised My hand in an oath that surely the nations that _are_ around you shall bear their own shame. 
8 But you, O mountains of Israel, you shall shoot forth your branches and yield your fruit to My people Israel, for they are about to come. 
9 For indeed I _am_ for you, and I will turn to you, and you shall be tilled and sown.
10 I will multiply men upon you, all the house of Israel, all of it; and the cities shall be inhabited and the ruins rebuilt. 
11 I will multiply upon you man and beast; and they shall increase and bear young; I will make you inhabited as in former times, and do better _for you_ than at your beginnings. Then you shall know that I _am_ the LORD.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Proverbs 17:9-11 (New Living Translation)*


Love prospers when a fault is forgiven,
but dwelling on it separates close friends.


----------



## StriperAddict

*2 Timothy 4:2 (New American Standard Bible)*


Preach <SUP>(A)</SUP>the word; be ready in season and out of season; <SUP>(B)</SUP>reprove, rebuke, exhort, with great <SUP>(C)</SUP>patience and instruction.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Jude 1:18-23 (New Living Translation)*


18 They told you that in the last times there would be scoffers whose purpose in life is to satisfy their ungodly desires. 
19 These people are the ones who are creating divisions among you. They follow their natural instincts because they do not have God’s Spirit in them. 

 20 But you, dear friends, must build each other up in your most holy faith, pray in the power of the Holy Spirit,<SUP>[a]</SUP> 
21 and await the mercy of our Lord Jesus Christ, who will bring you eternal life. In this way, you will keep yourselves safe in God’s love. 

  22 And you must show mercy to<SUP>[b]</SUP> those whose faith is wavering. 
23 Rescue others by snatching them from the flames of judgment. Show mercy to still others,<SUP>[c]</SUP> but do so with great caution, hating the sins that contaminate their lives.<SUP>[d]</SUP>


----------



## StriperAddict

Proverbs 24:10
If thou faint in the day of adversity, thy strength is small.

Ephesians 6:10
[ The Armor of God ] Finally, be strong in the Lord and in the strength of His might.

Philippians 4:13
I can do all things through Him who strengthens me.


----------



## mtnwoman

2 Chronicles 7:14
if my people, who are called by my name, will humble themselves and pray and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways, then will I hear from heaven and will forgive their sin and will heal their land.


----------



## mtnwoman

Psalm 23
 1The LORD is my shepherd; I shall not want. 

 2He maketh me to lie down in green pastures: he leadeth me beside the still waters. 

 3He restoreth my soul: he leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for his name's sake. 

 4Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me. 

 5Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies: thou anointest my head with oil; my cup runneth over. 

 6Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life: and I will dwell in the house of the LORD for ever.


----------



## mtnwoman

Sometimes we come before God and we are in such deep agony that we don't even know what we need to pray for.

God says His word will not return void. So when I pray a lot of times I pray scripture, God's word. The Holy Spirit also searches our hearts and intercedes for us, when all we can do is moan. 

ie....God in your word you said that if we pray for our country...etc.


----------



## mtnwoman

Romans 8:25-27 (King James Version)

 25.But if we hope for that we see not, then do we with patience wait for it. 

 26Likewise the Spirit also helpeth our infirmities: for we know not what we should pray for as we ought: but the Spirit itself maketh intercession for us with groanings which cannot be uttered. 

 27And he that searcheth the hearts knoweth what is the mind of the Spirit, because he maketh intercession for the saints according to the will of God.


----------



## mtnwoman

Ephesians 1:16-23 (King James Version)

 16Cease not to give thanks for you, making mention of you in my prayers; 

 17That the God of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of glory, may give unto you the spirit of wisdom and revelation in the knowledge of him: 

 18The eyes of your understanding being enlightened; that ye may know what is the hope of his calling, and what the riches of the glory of his inheritance in the saints, 

 19And what is the exceeding greatness of his power to us-ward who believe, according to the working of his mighty power, 

 20Which he wrought in Christ, when he raised him from the dead, and set him at his own right hand in the heavenly places, 

 21Far above all principality, and power, and might, and dominion, and every name that is named, not only in this world, but also in that which is to come: 

 22And hath put all things under his feet, and gave him to be the head over all things to the church, 

 23Which is his body, the fulness of him that filleth all in all.


----------



## gtparts

(King James Version)

EPH 4:1  I therefore, the prisoner of the Lord, beseech you that ye walk worthy of the vocation wherewith ye are called, 
EPH 4:2  With all lowliness and meekness, with longsuffering, forbearing one another in love; 
EPH 4:3  Endeavouring to keep the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace. 
EPH 4:4  There is one body, and one Spirit, even as ye are called in one hope of your calling;
EPH 4:5  One Lord, one faith, one baptism, 
EPH 4:6  One God and Father of all, who is above all, and through all, and in you all.





Nothing is pressed more earnestly in the Scriptures, than to walk as becomes those called to Christ's kingdom and glory. By lowliness, understand humility, which is opposed to pride. By meekness, that excellent disposition of soul, which makes men unwilling to provoke, and not easily to be provoked or offended. We find much in ourselves for which we can hardly forgive ourselves; therefore we must not be surprised if we find in others that which we think it hard to forgive. There is one Christ in whom all believers hope, and one heaven they are all hoping for; therefore they should be of one heart. They had all one faith, as to its object, Author, nature, and power. They all believed the same as to the great truths of religion; they had all been admitted into the church by one baptism, with water, in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost, as the sign of regeneration. In all believers God the Father dwells, as in his holy temple, by his Spirit and special grace.


----------



## gtparts

Ephesians 4

7 But unto each one of us was the grace given according to the measure of the gift of Christ. 
8 Wherefore he saith, When he ascended on high, he led captivity captive, And gave gifts unto men. 
9 (Now this, He ascended, what is it but that he also descended into the lower parts of the earth? 
10 He that descended is the same also that ascended far above all the heavens, that he might fill all things.) 
11 And he gave some [to be] apostles; and some, prophets; and some, evangelists; and some, pastors and teachers; 
12 for the perfecting of the saints, unto the work of ministering, unto the building up of the body of Christ: 
13 till we all attain unto the unity of the faith, and of the knowledge of the Son of God, unto a fullgrown man, unto the measure of the stature of the fulness of Christ: 
14 that we may be no longer children, tossed to and fro and carried about with every wind of doctrine, by the sleight of men, in craftiness, after the wiles of error; 
15 but speaking truth in love, we may grow up in all things into him, who is the head, [even] Christ; 
16 from whom all the body fitly framed and knit together through that which every joint supplieth, according to the working in [due] measure of each several part, maketh the increase of the body unto the building up of itself in love.



Many Christians remain stunted and dwarfed in spiritual things, so as to present the same appearance year after year. No up-springing of advanced and refined feeling is manifest in them. They exist but do not "grow up into Him in all things." But should we rest content with being in the "green blade," when we might advance to "the ear," and eventually ripen into the "full corn in the ear?" Should we be satisfied to believe in Christ, and to say, "I am safe," without wishing to know in our own experience more of the fulness which is to be found in Him. It should not be so; we should, as good traders in heaven's market, covet to be enriched in the knowledge of Jesus. It is all very well to keep other men's vineyards, but we must not neglect our own spiritual growth and ripening. Why should it always be winter time in our hearts? We must have our seed time, it is true, but O for a spring time--yea, a summer season, which shall give promise of an early harvest. If we would ripen in grace, we must live near to Jesus--in His presence--ripened by the sunshine of His smiles. We must hold sweet communion with Him. We must leave the distant view of His face and come near, as John did, and pillow our head on His breast; then shall we find ourselves advancing in holiness, in love, in faith, in hope--yea, in every precious gift. As the sun rises first on mountain-tops and gilds them with his light, and presents one of the most charming sights to the eye of the traveller; so is it one of the most delightful contemplations in the world to mark the glow of the Spirit's light on the head of some saint, who has risen up in spiritual stature, like Saul, above his fellows, till, like a mighty Alp, snow-capped, he reflects first among the chosen, the beams of the Sun of Righteousness, and bears the sheen of His effulgence high aloft for all to see, and seeing it, to glorify His Father which is in heaven. 

C. H. Spurgeon


----------



## gtparts

Ephesians 4

17 This I say therefore, and testify in the Lord, that ye no longer walk as the Gentiles also walk, in the vanity of their mind, 
18 being darkened in their understanding, alienated from the life of God, because of the ignorance that is in them, because of the hardening of their heart; 
19 who being past feeling gave themselves up to lasciviousness, to work all uncleanness with greediness. 
20 But ye did not so learn Christ; 
21 if so be that ye heard him, and were taught in him, even as truth is in Jesus: 
22 that ye put away, as concerning your former manner of life, the old man, that waxeth corrupt after the lusts of deceit; 
23 and that ye be renewed in the spirit of your mind, 
24 and put on the new man, that after God hath been created in righteousness and holiness of truth. 



As a Christian, the ability to influence others for Him is accomplished by the way we "walk". That "walk" is the combination of what we say AND do. If we speak with the voice of the new man, but behave as the old, people know what they see and hear is a lie. 

We often take "shots" at those whose lives express this kind of dishonesty and sometimes we ourselves feel the shame of doing the same. But, we rarely see incongruity when someones actions appear Christ-like (the new man?), yet they fail to speak of and for Christ. And especially not in ourselves. Why is that?

The point is this: 
If we behave rightly without speaking of Christ and what He has done for us, while we may be perceived by others as good people, our life is still a lie. We steal God's glory for ourselves. How often have we received the praise of men and yet failed to deflect it heavenward? If our actions originate out of our beliefs, so should our speech, also.  

Grace and peace be unto you and yours.


----------



## gtparts

Ephesians 4

25 Wherefore, putting away falsehood, speak ye truth each one with his neighbor: for we are members one of another. 
26 Be ye angry, and sin not: let not the sun go down upon your wrath: 
27 neither give place to the devil. 
28 Let him that stole steal no more: but rather let him labor, working with his hands the thing that is good, that he may have whereof to give to him that hath need. 
29 Let no corrupt speech proceed out of your mouth, but such as is good for edifying as the need may be, that it may give grace to them that hear. 
30 And grieve not the Holy Spirit of God, in whom ye were sealed unto the day of redemption. 
31 Let all bitterness, and wrath, and anger, and clamor, and railing, be put away from you, with all malice: 
32 and be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving each other, even as God also in Christ forgave you. 



All that the believer has must come from Christ, but it comes solely through the channel of the Spirit of grace. Moreover, as all blessings thus flow to you through the Holy Spirit, so also no good thing can come out of you in holy thought, devout worship, or gracious act, apart from the sanctifying operation of the same Spirit. Even if the good seed be sown in you, yet it lies dormant except He worketh in you to will and to do of His own good pleasure. Do you desire to speak for Jesus--how can you unless the Holy Ghost touch your tongue? Do you desire to pray? Alas! what dull work it is unless the Spirit maketh intercession for you! Do you desire to subdue sin? Would you be holy? Would you imitate your Master? Do you desire to rise to superlative heights of spirituality? Are you wanting to be made like the angels of God, full of zeal and ardour for the Master's cause? You cannot without the Spirit--"Without me ye can do nothing." O branch of the vine, thou canst have no fruit without the sap! O child of God, thou hast no life within thee apart from the life which God gives thee through His Spirit! Then let us not grieve Him or provoke Him to anger by our sin. Let us not quench Him in one of His faintest motions in our soul; let us foster every suggestion, and be ready to obey every prompting. If the Holy Spirit be indeed so mighty, let us attempt nothing without Him; let us begin no project, and carry on no enterprise, and conclude no transaction, without imploring His blessing. Let us do Him the due homage of feeling our entire weakness apart from Him, and then depending alone upon Him, having this for our prayer, "Open Thou my heart and my whole being to Thine incoming, and uphold me with Thy free Spirit when I shall have received that Spirit in my inward parts." 

C. H. Spurgeon

Grace and peace be unto you and yours.


----------



## gtparts

Jeremiah 16

19 O Jehovah, my strength, and my stronghold, and my refuge in the day of affliction, unto thee shall the nations come from the ends of the earth, and shall say, Our fathers have inherited nought but lies, [even] vanity and things wherein there is no profit. 
20 Shall a man make unto himself gods, which yet are no gods? 
21 Therefore, behold, I will cause them to know, this once will I cause them to know my hand and my might; and they shall know that my name is Jehovah.




"We pity the poor heathen who adore a god of stone, and yet worship a god of gold. Where is the vast superiority between a god of flesh and one of wood? The principle, the sin, the folly is the same in either case, only that in ours the crime is more aggravated because we have more light, and sin in the face of it. The heathen bows to a false deity, but the true God he has never known; we commit two evils, inasmuch as we forsake the living God and turn unto idols. May the Lord purge us all from this grievous iniquity!" 

"The dearest idol I have known, 
Whate'er that idol be; 
Help me to tear it from thy throne, 
And worship only thee." 

C. H. Spurgeon


----------



## gtparts

Matthew 1:18-25

18 Now the birth of Jesus Christ was on this wise: When as his mother Mary was espoused to Joseph, before they came together, she was found with child of the Holy Ghost. 
19 Then Joseph her husband, being a just man, and not willing to make her a public example, was minded to put her away privily. 
20 But while he thought on these things, behold, the angel of the Lord appeared unto him in a dream, saying, Joseph, thou son of David, fear not to take unto thee Mary thy wife: for that which is conceived in her is of the Holy Ghost. 
21 And she shall bring forth a son, and thou shalt call his name JESUS: for he shall save his people from their sins. 
22 Now all this was done, that it might be fulfilled which was spoken of the Lord by the prophet, saying, 
23 Behold, a virgin shall be with child, and shall bring forth a son, and they shall call his name Emmanuel, which being interpreted is, God with us. 
24 Then Joseph being raised from sleep did as the angel of the Lord had bidden him, and took unto him his wife: 
25 And knew her not till she had brought forth her firstborn son: and he called his name JESUS. 




"Many persons, if they are asked what they understand by salvation, will reply, "Being saved from Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and taken to heaven." This is one result of salvation, but it is not one tithe of what is contained in that boon. It is true our Lord Jesus Christ does redeem all His people from the wrath to come; He saves them from the fearful condemnation which their sins had brought upon them; but His triumph is far more complete than this. He saves His people "from their sins." Oh! sweet deliverance from our worst foes. Where Christ works a saving work, He casts Satan from his throne, and will not let him be master any longer. No man is a true Christian if sin reigns in his mortal body. Sin will be in us--it will never be utterly expelled till the spirit enters glory; but it will never have dominion. There will be a striving for dominion--a lusting against the new law and the new spirit which God has implanted--but sin will never get the upper hand so as to be absolute monarch of our nature. Christ will be Master of the heart, and sin must be mortified. The Lion of the tribe of Judah shall prevail, and the dragon shall be cast out. Professor! is sin subdued in you? If your life is unholy your heart is unchanged, and if your heart is unchanged you are an unsaved person. If the Saviour has not sanctified you, renewed you, given you a hatred of sin and a love of holiness, He has done nothing in you of a saving character. The grace which does not make a man better than others is a worthless counterfeit. Christ saves His people, not in their sins, but from them. "Without holiness no man shall see the Lord." "Let every one that nameth the name of Christ depart from iniquity." If not saved from sin, how shall we hope to be counted among His people. Lord, save me now from all evil, and enable me to honour my Saviour."

C. H. Spurgeon


----------



## gtparts

John 17:14-20

14 I have given them thy word; and the world hated them, because they are not of the world, even as I am not of the world. 
15 I pray not that thou shouldest take them from the world, but that thou shouldest keep them from the evil [one]. 
16 They are not of the world even as I am not of the world. 
17 Sanctify them in the truth: thy word is truth. 
18 As thou didst send me into the world, even so sent I them into the world. 
19 And for their sakes I sanctify myself, that they themselves also may be sanctified in truth. 
20 Neither for these only do I pray, but for them also that believe on me through their word; 


"Sanctification begins in regeneration. The Spirit of God infuses into man that new living principle by which he becomes "a new creature" in Christ Jesus. This work, which begins in the new birth, is carried on in two ways--mortification, whereby the lusts of the flesh are subdued and kept under; and vivification, by which the life which God has put within us is made to be a well of water springing up unto everlasting life. This is carried on every day in what is called "perseverance," by which the Christian is preserved and continued in a gracious state, and is made to abound in good works unto the praise and glory of God; and it culminates or comes to perfection, in "glory," when the soul, being thoroughly purged, is caught up to dwell with holy beings at the right hand of the Majesty on high. But while the Spirit of God is thus the author of sanctification, yet there is a visible agency employed which must not be forgotten. "Sanctify them," said Jesus, "through thy truth: thy word is truth." The passages of Scripture which prove that the instrument of our sanctification is the Word of God are very many. The Spirit of God brings to our minds the precepts and doctrines of truth, and applies them with power. These are heard in the ear, and being received in the heart, they work in us to will and to do of God's good pleasure. The truth is the sanctifier, and if we do not hear or read the truth, we shall not grow in sanctification. We only progress in sound living as we progress in sound understanding. "Thy word is a lamp unto my feet and a light unto my path." Do not say of any error, "It is a mere matter of opinion." No man indulges an error of judgment, without sooner or later tolerating an error in practice. Hold fast the truth, for by so holding the truth shall you be sanctified by the Spirit of God. "

C. H. Spurgeon


----------



## matthewsman

*Luke 1:26-38*

26 	¶ And in the sixth month the angel Gabriel was sent from God unto a city of Galilee, named Nazareth,
27 	to a virgin espoused to a man whose name was Joseph, of the house of David; and the virgin's name was Mary. Mt. 1.18
28 	And the angel came in unto her, and said, Hail, thou that art highly favored, the Lord is with thee: blessed art thou among women.
29 	And when she saw him, she was troubled at his saying, and cast in her mind what manner of salutation this should be.
30 	And the angel said unto her, Fear not, Mary: for thou hast found favor with God.
31 	And, behold, thou shalt conceive in thy womb, and bring forth a son, and shalt call his name JESUS. Mt. 1.21
32 	He shall be great, and shall be called the Son of the Highest; and the Lord God shall give unto him the throne of his father David:
33 	and he shall reign over the house of Jacob for ever; and of his kingdom there shall be no end. Is. 9.7
34 	Then said Mary unto the angel, How shall this be, seeing I know not a man?
35 	And the angel answered and said unto her, The Holy Ghost shall come upon thee, and the power of the Highest shall overshadow thee: therefore also that holy thing which shall be born of thee shall be called the Son of God.
36 	And, behold, thy cousin Elisabeth, she hath also conceived a son in her old age; and this is the sixth month with her, who was called barren.
37 	For with God nothing shall be impossible. Gen. 18.14
38 	And Mary said, Behold the handmaid of the Lord; be it unto me according to thy word. And the angel departed from her.


----------



## matthewsman

*Luke 1:39-56*

39 	¶ And Mary arose in those days, and went into the hill country with haste, into a city of Judah;
40 	and entered into the house of Zechari'ah, and saluted Elisabeth.
41 	And it came to pass, that, when Elisabeth heard the salutation of Mary, the babe leaped in her womb; and Elisabeth was filled with the Holy Ghost:
42 	and she spake out with a loud voice, and said, Blessed art thou among women, and blessed is the fruit of thy womb.
43 	And whence is this to me, that the mother of my Lord should come to me?
44 	For, lo, as soon as the voice of thy salutation sounded in mine ears, the babe leaped in my womb for joy.
45 	And blessed is she that believed: for there shall be a performance of those things which were told her from the Lord.
46 	And Mary said,

My soul doth magnify the Lord,
47 	and my spirit hath rejoiced in God my Saviour.
48 	For he hath regarded the low estate of his handmaiden:

for, behold, from henceforth all generations shall call me blessed.
49 	For he that is mighty hath done to me great things;

and holy is his name.
50 	And his mercy is on them that fear him

from generation to generation.
51 	He hath showed strength with his arm;

he hath scattered the proud in the imagination of their hearts.
52 	He hath put down the mighty from their seats,

and exalted them of low degree.
53 	He hath filled the hungry with good things;

and the rich he hath sent empty away.
54 	He hath holpen his servant Israel,

in remembrance of his mercy;

55 	as he spake to our fathers,to Abraham,and to his seed for ever.

56   And Mary abode with her about three months,and returned to her own house.


----------



## matthewsman

*Luke 2:1-6*

And it came to pass in those days, that there went out a decree from Caesar Augustus, that all the world should be taxed.
2 	(And this taxing was first made when Cyre'ni-us was governor of Syria.)
3 	And all went to be taxed, every one into his own city.
4 	And Joseph also went up from Galilee, out of the city of Nazareth, into Judea, unto the city of David, which is called Bethlehem, (because he was of the house and lineage of David,)
5 	to be taxed with Mary his espoused wife, being great with child.
6 	And so it was, that, while they were there, the days were accomplished that she should be delivered.


----------



## matthewsman

*Luke 2:6-14*

6 	And so it was, that, while they were there, the days were accomplished that she should be delivered.
7 	And she brought forth her firstborn son, and wrapped him in swaddling clothes, and laid him in a manger; because there was no room for them in the inn.
8 	¶ And there were in the same country shepherds abiding in the field, keeping watch over their flock by night.
9 	And, lo, the angel of the Lord came upon them, and the glory of the Lord shone round about them; and they were sore afraid.
10 	And the angel said unto them, Fear not: for, behold, I bring you good tidings of great joy, which shall be to all people.
11 	For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Saviour, which is Christ the Lord.
12 	And this shall be a sign unto you; Ye shall find the babe wrapped in swaddling clothes, lying in a manger.
13 	And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God, and saying,
14 	Glory to God in the highest,        	
and on earth peace,
good will toward men.


I know the following ain't exactly Spurgeon and Charles Schultz isn't a world renowned theologian,but y'all enjoy anyway....Merry Christmas


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e5TF4U36GFg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e5TF4U36GFg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## matthewsman

*Luke 2:15-20*

15 	¶ And it came to pass, as the angels were gone away from them into heaven, the shepherds said one to another, Let us now go even unto Bethlehem, and see this thing which is come to pass, which the Lord hath made known unto us.
16 	And they came with haste, and found Mary and Joseph, and the babe lying in a manger.
17 	And when they had seen it, they made known abroad the saying which was told them concerning this child.
18 	And all they that heard it wondered at those things which were told them by the shepherds.
19 	But Mary kept all these things, and pondered them in her heart.
20 	And the shepherds returned, glorifying and praising God for all the things that they had heard and seen, as it was told unto them.


----------



## matthewsman

*Luke 2:25-35*

25 	And, behold, there was a man in Jerusalem, whose name was Simeon; and the same man was just and devout, waiting for the consolation of Israel: and the Holy Ghost was upon him.
26 	And it was revealed unto him by the Holy Ghost, that he should not see death, before he had seen the Lord's Christ.
27 	And he came by the Spirit into the temple: and when the parents brought in the child Jesus, to do for him after the custom of the law,
28 	then took he him up in his arms, and blessed God, and said,
29 	Lord, now lettest thou thy servant depart in peace,

according to thy word:
30 	for mine eyes have seen thy salvation,
31 	which thou hast prepared before the face of all people;
32 	a light to lighten the Gentiles, Is. 42.6 ; 49.6

and the glory of thy people Israel.
33 	¶ And Joseph and his mother marveled at those things which were spoken of him.
34 	And Simeon blessed them, and said unto Mary his mother, Behold, this child is set for the fall and rising again of many in Israel; and for a sign which shall be spoken against;
35 	(yea, a sword shall pierce through thy own soul also that the thoughts of many hearts may be revealed.


----------



## matthewsman

*Luke 2:41-52*

41 	¶ Now his parents went to Jerusalem every year at the feast of the passover.  Ex. 12.1-27 · Deut. 16.1-8
42 	And when he was twelve years old, they went up to Jerusalem after the custom of the feast.
43 	And when they had fulfilled the days, as they returned, the child Jesus tarried behind in Jerusalem; and Joseph and his mother knew not of it.
44 	But they, supposing him to have been in the company, went a day's journey; and they sought him among their kinsfolk and acquaintance.
45 	And when they found him not, they turned back again to Jerusalem, seeking him.
46 	And it came to pass, that after three days they found him in the temple, sitting in the midst of the doctors, both hearing them, and asking them questions.
47 	And all that heard him were astonished at his understanding and answers.
48 	And when they saw him, they were amazed: and his mother said unto him, Son, why hast thou thus dealt with us? behold, thy father and I have sought thee sorrowing.
49 	And he said unto them, How is it that ye sought me? wist ye not that I must be about my Father's business?
50 	And they understood not the saying which he spake unto them.
51 	And he went down with them, and came to Nazareth, and was subject unto them: but his mother kept all these sayings in her heart.
52 	¶ And Jesus increased in wisdom and stature, and in favor with God and man. 1 Sam. 2.26 · Prov


----------



## StriperAddict

*1 Timothy 6:6-8*

For yesterday  12/29/08

1 Timothy 6:6-8 
6 But godliness with contentment is great gain. 

7 For we brought nothing into this world, and it is certain we can carry nothing out. 8 And having food and raiment let us be therewith content.


----------



## StriperAddict

For today, 12/30/08

*1 Corinthians 4:10-16 (King James Version) *



10 We are fools for Christ's sake, but ye are wise in Christ; we are weak, but ye are strong; ye are honourable, but we are despised. 
11 Even unto this present hour we both hunger, and thirst, and are naked, and are buffeted, and have no certain dwellingplace; 
12 And labour, working with our own hands: being reviled, we bless; being persecuted, we suffer it: 
13 Being defamed, we intreat: we are made as the filth of the world, and are the offscouring of all things unto this day. 
14 I write not these things to shame you, but as my beloved sons I warn you. 
15 For though ye have ten thousand instructers in Christ, yet have ye not many fathers: for in Christ Jesus I have begotten you through the gospel. 16 Wherefore I beseech you, be ye followers of me.


----------



## StriperAddict

Happy New Year to the Woodys family 

*Isaiah 48:6*
Thou hast heard, see *all* this; and will not ye declare it? I have shewed thee *new* *things* from this time, even hidden *things*, and thou didst not know them.

*2 Corinthians 5:17*
Therefore if any man be in Christ, he is a *new* creature: old *things* are passed away; behold, *all* *things* are become *new*.


----------



## Jody Hawk

James 5:9
Grudge not one against another, breathren, lest ye be condemned: behold, the judge standeth before the door.


----------



## Jody Hawk

John 15:7
If ye abide in me, and my words abide in you, ye shall ask what you will, and it shall be done unto you.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Luke 16:13
No servant can serve two masters: for either he will hate the one, and love the other; or else he will hold to the one, and despise the other. Ye cannot serve God and mammon.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Psalm 34:8
O taste and see that the Lord is good: blessed is the man that trusteth in him.


----------



## SnowHunter

1 Thessalonians 1:3
We continually remember before our God and Father your work produced by faith, your labor prompted by love, and your endurance inspired by hope in our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## SnowHunter

Luke 6:35
But love your enemies, do good to them, and lend to them without
expecting to get anything back.Then your reward will be great, and you
will be sons of the Most High, because he is kind to the ungrateful and wicked.


----------



## SnowHunter

Psalm 24:14
Know also that wisdom is sweet to your soul; if you find it, there is a future hope for you, and your hope will not be cut off.


----------



## SnowHunter

Luke 6:27-31 
27"But I tell you who hear me: Love your enemies, do good to those who hate you, 28bless those who curse you, pray for those who mistreat you. 29If someone strikes you on one cheek, turn to him the other also. If someone takes your cloak, do not stop him from taking your tunic. 30Give to everyone who asks you, and if anyone takes what belongs to you, do not demand it back. 31Do to others as you would have them do to you.


----------



## SnowHunter

Job;8-17
 8 "Oh, that I might have my request,
       that God would grant what I hope for,

 9 that God would be willing to crush me,
       to let loose his hand and cut me off!

 10 Then I would still have this consolation—
       my joy in unrelenting pain—
       that I had not denied the words of the Holy One.

 11 "What strength do I have, that I should still hope?
       What prospects, that I should be patient?

 12 Do I have the strength of stone?
       Is my flesh bronze?

 13 Do I have any power to help myself,
       now that success has been driven from me?

 14 "A despairing man should have the devotion of his friends,
       even though he forsakes the fear of the Almighty.

 15 But my brothers are as undependable as intermittent streams,
       as the streams that overflow

 16 when darkened by thawing ice
       and swollen with melting snow,

 17 but that cease to flow in the dry season,
       and in the heat vanish from their channels.


----------



## THREEJAYS

John 6:33

For the bread of God is he who comes down from heaven and gives life to the world.


----------



## THREEJAYS

1 Peter 4:8 Above all love each other deeply because love covers over a multitude of sins.


----------



## THREEJAYS

James 1:27 Religion that God our father accepts as pure and faultless is this ; To look after orphans and widows in thier distress and to keep oneself from being polluted by the world.


----------



## THREEJAYS

Heb. 10: 23,24
 Let us hold unswervingly to the hope we profess, for he who promised is faithful  24 and let us consider how we may spur one another on towards love and good deeds.


----------



## THREEJAYS

Heb. 13:2  Do not forget to entertain strangers for by so doing some people have enterained angels with out knowing it.


----------



## THREEJAYS

James 1:22 Do not merely listen to the word and so decieve yourselves do what it says.


----------



## THREEJAYS

Col. 3:12  Therefore as God's chosen people holy and dearly loved, clothe yourselves with compassion , kindness,humility,gentleness and patience.


----------



## JuliaH

From the Amplified Version:

Luke 6: 32 If you [merely] love those who love you, what quality of credit and thanks is that to you? For even the [very] sinners love those who love them. 


    33 And if you are kind and good and do favors to and benefit those who are kind and good and do favors to and benefit you, what quality of credit and thanks is that to you? For even the preeminently sinful do the same. 

    34 And if you lend money at interest to those from whom you hope to receive, what quality of credit and thanks is that to you? Even notorious sinners lend money at interest to sinners, so as to recover as much again. 

    35 But love your enemies and be kind and do good [doing favors so that someone derives benefit from them] and lend, expecting and hoping for nothing in return but considering nothing as lost and despairing of no one; and then your recompense (your reward) will be great (rich, strong, intense, and abundant), and you will be sons of the Most High, for He is kind and charitable and good to the ungrateful and the selfish and wicked. 

    36 So be merciful (sympathetic, tender, responsive, and compassionate) even as your Father is [all these]. 

    37 Judge not [neither pronouncing judgment nor subjecting to censure], and you will not be judged; do not condemn and pronounce guilty, and you will not be condemned and pronounced guilty; acquit and forgive and release (give up resentment, let it drop), and you will be acquitted and forgiven and released. 
     38 Give, and [gifts] will be given to you; good measure, pressed down, shaken together, and running over, will they pour into [the pouch formed by] the bosom [of your robe and used as a bag]. For with the measure you deal out [with the measure you use when you confer benefits on others], it will be measured back to you.


----------



## JuliaH

*James 5:11-13 (Amplified Bible)*


11 You know how we call those blessed (happy) who were steadfast [who endured]. You have heard of the endurance of Job, and you have seen the Lord's [purpose and how He richly blessed him in the] end, inasmuch as the Lord is full of pity and compassion and tenderness and mercy.

12 But above all [things], my brethren, do not swear, either by heaven or by earth or by any other oath; but let your yes be [a simple] yes, and your no be [a simple] no, so that you may not sin and fall under condemnation. 
 13 Is anyone among you afflicted (ill-treated, suffering evil)? He should pray. Is anyone glad at heart? He should sing praise [to God].


----------



## JuliaH

1 Corinthians 11: 26 - 32

26 For every time you eat this bread and drink this cup, you are representing and signifying and proclaiming the fact of the Lord's death until He comes [again].  

27 So then whoever eats the bread or drinks the cup of the Lord in a way that is unworthy [of Him] will be guilty of [profaning and sinning against] the body and blood of the Lord. 

28 Let a man [thoroughly] examine himself, and [only when he has done] so should he eat of the bread and drink of the cup. 

29 For anyone who eats and drinks without discriminating and recognizing with due appreciation that [it is Christ's] body, eats and drinks a sentence (a verdict of judgment) upon himself. 

30 That [careless and unworthy participation] is the reason many of you are weak and sickly, and quite enough of you have fallen into the sleep of death. 

31 For if we searchingly examined ourselves [detecting our shortcomings and recognizing our own condition], we should not be judged and penalty decreed [by the divine judgment]. 
 32 But when we [fall short and] are judged by the Lord, we are disciplined and chastened, so that we may not [finally] be condemned [to eternal punishment along] with the world.


----------



## JuliaH

*Romans 12:9-10 (Amplified Bible)*


9 [Let your] love be sincere (a real thing); hate what is evil [loathe all ungodliness, turn in horror from wickedness], but hold fast to that which is good. 

10 Love one another with brotherly affection [as members of one family], giving precedence and showing honor to one another.


----------



## JuliaH

Ephesians 1: 7 In Him we have redemption (deliverance and salvation) through His blood, the remission (forgiveness) of our offenses (shortcomings and trespasses), in accordance with the riches and the generosity of His gracious favor, 

8 Which He lavished upon us in every kind of wisdom and understanding (practical insight and prudence), 

9 Making known to us the mystery (secret) of His will (of His plan, of His purpose). [And it is this:] In accordance with His good pleasure (His merciful intention) which He had previously purposed and set forth in Him, 

10 [He planned] for the maturity of the times and the climax of the ages to unify all things and head them up and consummate them in Christ, [both] things in heaven and things on the earth. 

11 In Him we also were made [God's] heritage (portion) and we obtained an inheritance; for we had been foreordained (chosen and appointed beforehand) in accordance with His purpose, Who works out everything in agreement with the counsel and design of His [own] will, 

 12 So that we who first hoped in Christ [who first put our confidence in Him have been destined and appointed to] live for the praise of His glory!


----------



## JuliaH

*John 10*

1 I ASSURE you, most solemnly I tell you, he who does not enter by the door into the sheepfold, but climbs up some other way (elsewhere, from some other quarter) is a thief and a robber. 

2 But he who enters by the door is the shepherd of the sheep. 

3 The watchman opens the door for this man, and the sheep listen to his voice and heed it; and he calls his own sheep by name and brings (leads) them out. 

4 When he has brought his own sheep outside, he walks on before them, and the sheep follow him because they know his voice. 

5 They will never [on any account] follow a stranger, but will run away from him because they do not know the voice of strangers or recognize their call. 

6 Jesus used this parable (illustration) with them, but they did not understand what He was talking about. 

7 So Jesus said again, I assure you, most solemnly I tell you, that I Myself am the Door for the sheep. 

8 All others who came [as such] before Me are thieves and robbers, but the [true] sheep did not listen to and obey them. 

9 I am the Door; anyone who enters in through Me will be saved (will live). He will come in and he will go out [freely], and will find pasture.

10 The thief comes only in order to steal and kill and destroy. I came that they may have and enjoy life, and have it in abundance (to the full, till it overflows). 
 11 I am the Good Shepherd. The Good Shepherd risks and lays down His [own] life for the sheep.


----------



## JuliaH

For Woody this morning...

*John 14*

* 1 "Do not let your hearts be troubled. Trust in God; trust also in me. *

*2 In my Father's house are many rooms; if it were not so, I would have told you. I am going there to prepare a place for you. *

*3 And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come back and take you to be with me that you also may be where I am. *

*4 You know the way to the place where I am going."*

and..

*Revelation 21*

*1 Now I saw a new heaven and a new earth, for the first heaven and the first earth had passed away. Also there was no more sea. *

*2 Then I, John, saw the holy city, New Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God, prepared as a bride adorned for her husband. *

*3 And I heard a loud voice from heaven saying, “Behold, the tabernacle of God is with men, and He will dwell with them, and they shall be His people. God Himself will be with them and be their God. *

*4 And God will wipe away every tear from their eyes; there shall be no more death, nor sorrow, nor crying. There shall be no more pain, for the former things have passed away.”

*


----------



## Jeffriesw

Romans 6:8 (NKJV)

Now if we died with Christ, we believe that we shall also live with Him, 9 knowing that Christ, having been raised from the dead, dies no more. Death no longer has dominion over Him. 10 For the death that He died, He died to sin once for all; but the life that He lives, He lives to God. 11 Likewise you also, reckon yourselves to be dead indeed to sin, but alive to God in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Romans 12:9 (NKJV)

9 Let love be without hypocrisy. Abhor what is evil. Cling to what is good. 10 Be kindly affectionate to one another with brotherly love, in honor giving preference to one another; 11 not lagging in diligence, fervent in spirit, serving the Lord; 12 rejoicing in hope, patient in tribulation, continuing steadfastly in prayer;


Have  a blessed day!


----------



## Jeffriesw

Colossians 4:2 (NKJV)

2 Continue earnestly in prayer, being vigilant in it with thanksgiving; 3 meanwhile praying also for us, that God would open to us a door for the word, to speak the mystery of Christ, for which I am also in chains, 4 that I may make it manifest, as I ought to speak. 
5 Walk in wisdom toward those who are outside, redeeming the time. 6 Let your speech always be with grace, seasoned with salt, that you may know how you ought to answer each one.


Have a Blessed Day


----------



## Jeffriesw

Hebrews 12 (NKJV)

1 Therefore we also, since we are surrounded by so great a cloud of witnesses, let us lay aside every weight, and the sin which so easily ensnares us, and let us run with endurance the race that is set before us, 2 looking unto Jesus, the author and finisher of our faith, who for the joy that was set before Him endured the cross, despising the shame, and has sat down at the right hand of the throne of God.


Have a Blessed day!


----------



## Jeffriesw

1st Timothy 2:   (NKJV)

3 For this is good and acceptable in the sight of God our Savior, 4 who desires all men to be saved and to come to the knowledge of the truth. 5 For there is one God and one Mediator between God and men, the Man Christ Jesus, 6 who gave Himself a ransom for all, to be testified in due time, 7 for which I was appointed a preacher and an apostle—I am speaking the truth in Christ[a]and not lying—a teacher of the Gentiles in faith and truth.




Have a Blessed Day!


----------



## Jeffriesw

Acts 4:  (NKJV)

8 Then Peter, filled with the Holy Spirit, said to them, “Rulers of the people and elders of Israel: 9 If we this day are judged for a good deed done to a helpless man, by what means he has been made well, 10 let it be known to you all, and to all the people of Israel, that by the name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth, whom you crucified, whom God raised from the dead, by Him this man stands here before you whole. 11 This is the ‘stone which was rejected by you builders, which has become the chief cornerstone.’[a] 12 Nor is there salvation in any other, for there is no other name under heaven given among men by which we must be saved.”


Have A Blessed Day!


----------



## Jeffriesw

John 3:  (NKJV)

 1 There was a man of the Pharisees named Nicodemus, a ruler of the Jews. 2 This man came to Jesus by night and said to Him, “Rabbi, we know that You are a teacher come from God; for no one can do these signs that You do unless God is with him.”
3 Jesus answered and said to him, “Most assuredly, I say to you, unless one is born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God.” 
4 Nicodemus said to Him, “How can a man be born when he is old? Can he enter a second time into his mother’s womb and be born?” 
5 Jesus answered, “Most assuredly, I say to you, unless one is born of water and the Spirit, he cannot enter the kingdom of God. 6 That which is born of the flesh is flesh, and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit. 7 Do not marvel that I said to you, ‘You must be born again.’ 8 The wind blows where it wishes, and you hear the sound of it, but cannot tell where it comes from and where it goes. So is everyone who is born of the Spirit.” 
9 Nicodemus answered and said to Him, “How can these things be?” 
10 Jesus answered and said to him, “Are you the teacher of Israel, and do not know these things? 11 Most assuredly, I say to you, We speak what We know and testify what We have seen, and you do not receive Our witness. 12 If I have told you earthly things and you do not believe, how will you believe if I tell you heavenly things? 13 No one has ascended to heaven but He who came down from heaven, that is, the Son of Man who is in heaven.[a] 14 And as Moses lifted up the serpent in the wilderness, even so must the Son of Man be lifted up, 15 that whoever believes in Him should not perish but* have eternal life. 16 For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him should not perish but have everlasting life. 17 For God did not send His Son into the world to condemn the world, but that the world through Him might be saved. 
18 “He who believes in Him is not condemned; but he who does not believe is condemned already, because he has not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God. 



Have a Blessed Day *


----------



## drhunter1

1 Thessalonians 4:16

For the Lord himself shall descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trump of God: and the dead in Christ shall rise first:


----------



## drhunter1

Mathew 4:4

But he answered and said, It is written, Man shall not live by bread alone, but by every word that proceedeth out of the mouth of God.


----------



## drhunter1

Ephesians 6:13

Wherefore take unto you the whole armour of god, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand.


----------



## drhunter1

Mark 10:45

For even the son of man came not to be ministered unto, but to minister, and to give his life a ransom for many.


----------



## drhunter1

John 10:9

"I am the door: by me if any man enter in, he shall be saved and shall go in and out, and find pasture.


----------



## jawja_peach

*Jonah 2009...*

Jonah...2009? You may ask. Just wait and see. See if you've ever been in Jonah's shoes/sandals.

Jonah was chosen, by God, to do something he really didn't want to do. God wanted Jonah to go to the wicked city of Nineveh. Jonah, like us, didn't want to go to such a wicked place. How many times has the Lord spoke to your heart to do something you didn't want to do?? So you didn't do it. Jonah only didn't do it, he ran as far away the other way as he could. He thought he had run far enough, that the Lord couldn't find him. Oh, how I've not only fought to get out of doing what God wanted me to, but guess what, just like Jonah, God knew exactly where I was and down came His powerful hand...And Woohoo... I realized that if I don't do what God wants me to, I'll get a whoop'n. 

*Jonah 1:1-4

1:1 Now the word of the LORD came unto Jonah the son of Amittai, saying,

2 Arise, go to Nineveh, that great city, and cry against it; for their wickedness is come up before me.

3 But Jonah rose up to flee unto Tarshish from the presence of the LORD, and went down to Joppa; and he found a ship going to Tarshish: so he paid the fare thereof, and went down into it, to go with them unto Tarshish from the presence of the LORD.

4 But the LORD sent out a great wind into the sea, and there was a mighty tempest in the sea, so that the ship was like to be broken.
((KJV))*

Once shopping at our local grocery store I met a younger man and woman shopping. As they walked passed, I didn't turn my nose up and look down on them, but I did ask the Lord, 'why would anyone do that to themselves'? They looked like a pin cushion that was spray-painted every color of the rainbow. After I finished my shopping I paid for everything and hit the parking lot to load up. Got my groceries about loaded when the same man and woman, the ones that looked so wild, came out and was parked next to me. I met eyes with the women and she wasn't a cold person. And it kinda eased me...why I'm not sure. As I started to back out I saw that they were having trouble starting their car. So I stopped and  looked up and glancing at their car I wondered if I had my jumper cables. Then low and behold...what did I see??? A FOOTED DARWIN FISH EATING A JESUS FISH AND ON THE OTHERSIDE A COUPLE LITTLE DEMONS. I put my car back in gear and headed home thinking, ' well that's what they get. Putting my Lord down like that!!'...I was peeved to say the least. I know sooner got up to the stop light, the Holy Spirit was all over me!! I was getting my whoop'n from the inside (my heart) out. I felt so ugly, nasty. So hard to explain. I should have done what I was going to do. I should have got my cables and at least make an attempt in helping, and use that to somehow witness and/or plant a seed. I have since been forgiven for not doing my Christian duty. God had me where I was that day, at that time, and when that small still voice told me to do, I didn't. I left and went off to another place.. A safe place. A place that I didn't have to talk to people like that. People like that, I know, need to hear about Jesus. But because of my choice of not going over there and witnessing, that maybe on my hands on that Great Judgement day. 

I think I've learnt first hand kinda how Jonah felt. Once he was spued out of the mouth of that fish....


----------



## jawja_peach

*Our Protective Father*

Have you ever sat back and wondered where did your younger years go? You were just a teen not too long ago, right? We all feel young at heart at one time or another, and some more than others. But in the Bible we are told of Jesus’ love for the little children. We all know the song, ‘Jesus loves the little children….’ And it’s so true. Look at what the scriptures say, 

Mark 9:35-37

35 And he sat down, and called the twelve, and saith unto them, If any man desire to be first, the same shall be last of all, and servant of all.

36 And he took a child, and set him in the midst of them: and when he had taken him in his arms, he said unto them,

37 Whosoever shall receive one of such children in my name, receiveth me: and whosoever shall receive me, receiveth not me, but him that sent me.
KJV

In verse 35, Christ is explaining to the disciples that in order for a man in good statue, to be respected and looked up to, he shall first humble himself and become as the least. Putting the needs of  others ahead of himself, and nothing is to small or to great. He is also giving warning to the disciples that the children are the future and they all will be called unto him at sometime or another, and will come to Him as a sinner, but re-born a Child of the Father. The same Father that sent Jesus to a lost and dying world.

In verse 36 Jesus takes a child in His arms and tells the disciples, who have tried to keep the children back from seeing Christ, to let them come. He then tells the 12 that the children are His and that, in verse 37 who ever sought the little children sought Him. This shows the bond between Jesus and His children. Jesus also warns that if anyone harms one of His little children, that they would be better off to die in the depths of the sea. 

Mark 9:42

42 And whosoever shall offend one of these little ones that believe in me, it is better for him that a millstone were hanged about his neck, and he were cast into the sea. 
KJV


A lot of people will look at these passages and won’t understand the full meaning of the message. I don’t claim to know either, but I do know that we are ALL His children. If we except Him. We are Children of a Mighty God who takes care of us and protects us. And who so ever harms us or hurts us, in any way, will have our Father to deal with. How Blessed we are!!


----------



## jawja_peach

*No more tears!!!*

_Rev 21:4
And God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes; and there shall be no more death, neither sorrow, nor crying, neither shall there be any more pain: for the former things are passed away.
KJV

PRAISE GOD FOR ALL HIS MERCY AND GRACE!! 

It's so good to know that one day the sicknesses, trials, troubles, pain, and all the other evils of this world will no longer exist?! But that's if you are a Child of God. 

There are so many beliefs in the 'Christian' religion that things can get very confusing. The confusion come in where 'Man' adds his rules, and traditions to the simplest thing in the world...  the free gift of Salvation. People have their own definition of Salvation, but one thing is for sure, Christ came and died for us. So that we could receive His Spirit, the Holy Spirit, by believing in Him, trusting, asking for forgiveness, and truly meaning it all in your heart. Salvation comes full and free, our Lord paid it all. And although we are blessed down here, being a child of God, oh what waits ahead!! _


----------



## jawja_peach

*Sorry Y'all*

_Well, I missed yesterday's post. I was very sick and then had to go to school to pick of my 11yr. son, not a good thing. So while dealing with all that, supper, home work and a project due, for my 11 yr. old. I asked a certain person to just type in what I had to go in for yesterday. Never heard another peep, and was rested that it was done.   IT WAS NOT!! NOPE, COULDN'T EVEN TYPE A SENTENCE!!!! I'M SOOO SORRY...SO I WILL POST YESTERDAYS AND TODAYS...Please forgive me, I will not do that anymore, lesson learned!! And too, no more long devotions...promise!_


Entry for 2-12-09

Morality may keep you out of jail, but it takes the Blood of Jesus Christ to keep you out of He!!

~Charles Spurgeon.


----------



## jawja_peach

*True Love*

​_Have a Great weekend, and know that even if you haven't a 'Sweetheart' here on earth, you have one in Heaven that loves you more than anything, I mean, He even sent His Own Son, His flesh and bone to die FOR YOU!!! Happy Valintines Day!!!_


~Peach~

*There are no crownwearers in Heaven that were not Crossbearers here below.   

~Charles Spurgeon*


----------



## jawja_peach

Song 1:2

2 Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth: for thy love is better than wine.
KJV


----------



## jawja_peach

John 11:35

35 Jesus wept .
KJV

blessing to all...


----------



## reformedpastor

*February 16, 2009*

Psalm 1

1 How blessed is the man who does not walk in the counsel of the wicked, Nor stand in the path of sinners, Nor sit in the seat of scoffers!  
2 But his delight is in the law of the LORD, And in His law he meditates day and night.  
3 He will be like a tree firmly planted by streams of water, Which yields its fruit in its season And its leaf does not wither; And in whatever he does, he prospers.  
4 The wicked are not so, But they are like chaff which the wind drives away.  
5 Therefore the wicked will not stand in the judgment, Nor sinners in the assembly of the righteous.  
6 For the LORD knows the way of the righteous, But the way of the wicked will perish. 


Grace and Peace


----------



## reformedpastor

*February 17, 2009*

Psalm 15

A Psalm of David. O LORD, who may abide in Your tent? Who may dwell on Your holy hill?  
2 He who walks with integrity, and works righteousness, And speaks truth in his heart.  
3 He does not slander with his tongue, Nor does evil to his neighbor, Nor takes up a reproach against his friend;  
4 In whose eyes a reprobate is despised, But who honors those who fear the LORD; He swears to his own hurt and does not change;  
5 He does not put out his money at interest, Nor does he take a bribe against the innocent. He who does these things will never be shaken.

Grace and Peace


----------



## reformedpastor

*February 18, 2009*

Psalm 19

A Psalm of David. The heavens are telling of the glory of God; And their expanse is declaring the work of His hands.  
2 Day to day pours forth speech, And night to night reveals knowledge.  
3 There is no speech, nor are there words; Their voice is not heard.  
4 Their line has gone out through all the earth, And their utterances to the end of the world. In them He has placed a tent for the sun,  
5 Which is as a bridegroom coming out of his chamber; It rejoices as a strong man to run his course.  
6 Its rising is from one end of the heavens, And its circuit to the other end of them; And there is nothing hidden from its heat.  
7 The law of the LORD is perfect, restoring the soul; The testimony of the LORD is sure, making wise the simple.  
8 The precepts of the LORD are right, rejoicing the heart; The commandment of the LORD is pure, enlightening the eyes.  
9 The fear of the LORD is clean, enduring forever; The judgments of the LORD are true; they are righteous altogether.  
10 They are more desirable than gold, yes, than much fine gold; Sweeter also than honey and the drippings of the honeycomb.  
11 Moreover, by them Your servant is warned; In keeping them there is great reward.  
12 Who can discern his errors? Acquit me of hidden faults.  
13 Also keep back Your servant from presumptuous sins; Let them not rule over me; Then I will be blameless, And I shall be acquitted of great transgression.  
14 Let the words of my mouth and the meditation of my heart Be acceptable in Your sight, O LORD, my rock and my Redeemer. 


Grace and Peace


----------



## reformedpastor

*February 19, 2009*

Psalm 100

A Psalm for Thanksgiving. Shout joyfully to the LORD, all the earth.  
2 Serve the LORD with gladness; Come before Him with joyful singing.  
3 Know that the LORD Himself is God; It is He who has made us, and not we ourselves; We are His people and the sheep of His pasture.  
4 Enter His gates with thanksgiving And His courts with praise. Give thanks to Him, bless His name.  
5 For the LORD is good; His lovingkindness is everlasting And His faithfulness to all generations.  


Grace and Peace


----------



## reformedpastor

*February 20, 2009*

Psalm 119

How blessed are those whose way is blameless, Who walk in the law of the LORD.  
2 How blessed are those who observe His testimonies, Who seek Him with all their heart.  
3 They also do no unrighteousness; They walk in His ways.  4 You have ordained Your precepts, That we should keep them diligently.  
5 Oh that my ways may be established To keep Your statutes!  
6 Then I shall not be ashamed When I look upon all Your commandments.  
7 I shall give thanks to You with uprightness of heart, When I learn Your righteous judgments.  
8 I shall keep Your statutes; Do not forsake me utterly!


Grace and Peace


----------



## reformedpastor

*February 21, 2009*

Psalm 119:9-16   

9 How can a young man keep his way pure? By keeping it according to Your word.  
10 With all my heart I have sought You; Do not let me wander from Your commandments.  
11 Your word I have treasured in my heart, That I may not sin against You.  
12 Blessed are You, O LORD; Teach me Your statutes.  
13 With my lips I have told of All the ordinances of Your mouth.  
14 I have rejoiced in the way of Your testimonies, As much as in all riches.  
15 I will meditate on Your precepts And regard Your ways.  
16 I shall delight in Your statutes; I shall not forget Your word.


Grace and Peace


----------



## reformedpastor

*February 22, 2009*

Psalm 119:17-24  


17 Deal bountifully with Your servant, That I may live and keep Your word.  
18 Open my eyes, that I may behold Wonderful things from Your law.  
19 I am a stranger in the earth; Do not hide Your commandments from me.  
20 My soul is crushed with longing After Your ordinances at all times.  
21 You rebuke the arrogant, the cursed, Who wander from Your commandments.  
22 Take away reproach and contempt from me, For I observe Your testimonies.  
23 Even though princes sit and talk against me, Your servant meditates on Your statutes.  
24 Your testimonies also are my delight; They are my counselors. 

Grace and Peace


----------



## Flash

Job 42:1-2 Then Job answered the LORD, and said, I know that thou canst do every thing and that no thought can be withholden from thee.


----------



## Flash

Joshua 4:24   That all the people of the earth might know the hand of the LORD, that it is mighty: that ye might fear the LORD your God for ever.


----------



## Flash

Lamentations 3:22-25   It is of the LORD's mercies that we are not consumed, because his compassions fail not. They are new every morning: great is thy faithfulness. The LORD is my portion, saith my soul; therefore will I hope in him. The LORD is good unto them that wait for him, to the soul that seeketh him.


----------



## Flash

Lamentations 3:40 Let us search and try our ways, and turn again to the LORD


----------



## Flash

Hosea 13:4 Yet I am the LORD thy God from the land of Egypt, and thou shalt know no god but me: for there is no saviour beside me. 

Acts 4:10 & 12 Be it known unto you all, and to all the people of Israel, that by the name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth, whom ye crucified, whom God raised from the dead, even by him doth this man stand here before you whole.    12   Neither is there salvation in any other: for there is none other name under heaven given among men, whereby we must be saved.


----------



## Flash

Proverbs 11:28 He that trusteth in his riches shall fall: but the righteous shall flourish as a branch


----------



## Flash

Snow can remind us that we can be forgiven

Isaiah 1:18 (King James Version)

 18Come now, and let us reason together, saith the LORD: though your sins be as scarlet, they shall be as white as snow; though they be red like crimson, they shall be as wool.


----------



## DOXIELADY

Titus chapter 2
        11 For the grace of God that bringeth salvation hath appeared to all men,
        12 Teaching us that denying ungodliness and worldly lusts,we should live soberly,righteously,and godly,in this present world;
        13  Looking for that blessed hope, and the glorious appearing of the great God and our Savior Jesus Christ;
   14 Who gave himself for us,that he might redeem us from all iniquity,and purify unto himself a peculiar people,zealous of good works.


----------



## DOXIELADY

1 Peter 4:12
                      Beloved ,think it not strange concerning the fiery trial which is to try you,as though some strange thing happened unto you;        13 But rejoice,inasmuch as ye are partakers of Christ's sufferings;that,when his glory shall be revealed,ye may be glad also with exceeding joy.


----------



## DOXIELADY

Philippians 2
14 Do all things without murmuring and disputing.
15 That ye may be blameless and harmless, the sons of God, without rebuke,in the midst of a crooked and perverse nation,among whom ye shine as lights in the world;


----------



## DOXIELADY

Philippians 4 
6 Be careful for nothing ;but in everything by prayer and supplication and with thanksgiving let your request be made known unto God
7 And the peace of God ,which passeth all understanding,shall keep your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.


----------



## DOXIELADY

1 Corinthians 1

25 Because the foolishness of God is wiser than man;and the weakness of God is stronger than man.
26 For ye see your calling bretheren,how that not many wise men after the flesh ,not many mighty,not many noble,are called ;
27 But God hath chosen the foolish things of the world to confound the wise; and God hath chosen the weak things of the world to confound the things which are mighty;
28 And base things of the world,and things which are despised,hath God chosen,yea,and things which are not,to bring to nought things that are;
29 That no flesh should glory in his presence.
30 But of him are ye in Christ Jesus,who of God is made unto us wisdom,and righteousness,sanctification,and redemption;
31 That according as it is written,He that GLORIETH,LET HIM GLORY IN THE LORD.


----------



## DOXIELADY

Ephesians 6
10 Finally ,my brethren,be strong in the Lord,and in the power of his might.
11 Put on the whole armor of God,that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil.
12 For we wrestle not against flesh and blood ,but against principalities,against powers, against the ruler of  the darkness of this world ,against spiritual wickedness in high places.
13 Wherefore take unto you the whole armor of God,that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day ,and having done all,to stand


----------



## DOXIELADY

Philippians 4
8 Finally,brethren, whatsoever things are true , whatsoever things are honest,whatsoever thing are just ,whatsoever things are pure , whatsoever things are lovely ,whatsoever things are of a good report; if there be any virtue,and if there be any praise,think on these things.
9Those things which ye have both learned and received, and heard and seen in me,do and the God of peace shall be with you.


----------



## Kwaksmoka

Sorry this is late, just getting back started on the board here, been a while! 

Have a great week, will try and get it up earlier tomorrow! 

This is one of my all time favorites! 

James 1:2-6

2 Consider it pure joy, my brothers, whenever you face trials of many kinds, 

3 because you know that the testing of your faith develops perseverance. 

4. Perseverance must finish its work so that you may be mature and complete, not lacking anything. 

5. If any of you lacks wisdom, he should ask God, who gives generously to all without finding fault, and it will be given to him. 

6. But when he asks, he must believe and not doubt, because he who doubts is like a wave of the sea, blown and tossed by the wind.


----------



## Kwaksmoka

Take comfort in the words of Jesus!

John 14:11-14

11 Believe me when I say that I am in the Father and the Father is in me; or at least believe on the evidence of the miracles themselves. 

12 I tell you the truth, anyone who has faith in me will do what I have been doing. He will do even greater things than these, because I am going to the Father. 

13 And I will do whatever you ask in my name, so that the Son may bring glory to the Father. 

14 You may ask me for anything in my name, and I will do it.


----------



## Kwaksmoka

Matthew 6:25-34

25 "Therefore I tell you, do not worry about your life, what you will eat or drink; or about your body, what you will wear. Is not life more important than food, and the body more important than clothes? 

26 Look at the birds of the air; they do not sow or reap or store away in barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not much more valuable than they? 

27 Who of you by worrying can add a single hour to his life? 

 28 "And why do you worry about clothes? See how the lilies of the field grow. They do not labor or spin. 

29 Yet I tell you that not even Solomon in all his splendor was dressed like one of these. 

30 If that is how God clothes the grass of the field, which is here today and tomorrow is thrown into the fire, will he not much more clothe you, O you of little faith? 

31 So do not worry, saying, 'What shall we eat?' or 'What shall we drink?' or 'What shall we wear?' 

32 For the pagans run after all these things, and your heavenly Father knows that you need them. 

33 But seek first his kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well. 

34 Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.


----------



## Kwaksmoka

Every time I am in the woods, or outside for that matter, I think on this verse! 

Have a great day!

Psalm 46:10

10 "Be still, and know that I am God; 
       I will be exalted among the nations, 
       I will be exalted in the earth."


----------



## Kwaksmoka

Jeremiah 29:11-13

11  For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. 

12  Then you will call upon me and come and pray to me, and I will listen to you. 

13  You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart.


----------



## Kwaksmoka

I'm going to be out of town this weekend so here are Saturday's and Sunday's to think on too! 

Saturday
Romans 12:11-13 

11 Never be lacking in zeal, but keep your spiritual fervor, serving the Lord. 

12 Be joyful in hope, patient in affliction, faithful in prayer. 

13 Share with God's people who are in need. Practice hospitality. 

Sunday
Romans 10:8-13

8 But what does it say? "The word is near you; it is in your mouth and in your heart,"that is, the word of faith we are proclaiming: 

9 That if you confess with your mouth, "Jesus is Lord," and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. 

10 For it is with your heart that you believe and are justified, and it is with your mouth that you confess and are saved. 

11 As the Scripture says, "Anyone who trusts in him will never be put to shame."

12 For there is no difference between Jew and Gentile—the same Lord is Lord of all and richly blesses all who call on him, 

13 for, "Everyone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved."

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Big Chief

Luke 23:24   But Jesus was saying, "Father, forgive them; for they do not know what they are doing."

In my opinion, some of the most powerful words ever spoken on earth.

As Christians, we have to remember to be able to willingly forgive out of love just as Jesus did.

Satan loves unforgiveness because it leads to resentment, retaliation, and not loving your brother.

When someone wrongs us, it is likened to them owing us a debt.  So in essence, we owe Jesus many debts.  Out of love, Jesus cancelled those debts.

"Paid in Full"

I hope everyone has a glorious Monday morning.


----------



## Big Chief

Jonah 1:17
And the Lord appointed a great fish to swallow Jonah, and Jonah was in the stomach of the fish three days and three nights.

My prayer is that every professing Christian read and study God's Word on a daily basis.

I learn something new everytime I read the Bible, I mean everytime.  God is awesome.

Jonah was fleeing from the presence of the Lord and God sent a great fish to swallow him.

After being trapped in the fish' stomach for three days, Jonah decided he had enough.

Think about the "fish" we have in this society today.

Some of us flee from the Lord and wind up trapped in a bottle, crackhouse, or jail.  

God Bless


----------



## Big Chief

Exodus 20:3-5  

v3- "You shall have no other gods before Me.

v4- "You shall not make for yourself an idol, or any likeness of what is in heaven above or on earth beneath or in the water under the earth.

v5- "You shall not worship them or serve them; for I, the Lord your God, am a jealous God, visiting the inequity of the fathers on the children, on the third and fourth generations of those who hate me.

- No wonder the world is broke.
- You know, its hard to have a relationship with $$$.


----------



## Big Chief

John 14:6     Jesus said to him, "I am the way, and the truth, and the life; no one comes to the Father but through Me."

Webster defines way as:  A road, path, or highway affording passage from one place to another.

Jesus is the one and only road to the Father.

Way: An individual or personal manner of behaving, acting, or doing.

Jesus' way is the only way to live.

God Bless


----------



## Big Chief

Isaiah 9:6    For a child will be born to us, a son will be given to us;

And the government will rest on His shoulders;

And His name will be called Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God,

Eternal Father, Prince of Peace.

Written many, many years prior to Jesus' arrival.  One more reason I'd convert if I was lost.

God Bless


----------



## Big Chief

Romans 9:3    For I could wish that I myself were accursed, seperated from Christ for the sake of my brethren, my kinsmen according to the flesh.

This verse is a fine example of humility and unselfishness.

Self, self, self is what started it all in the garden for mankind, sin and death, that is.

God bless you all.


----------



## Big Chief

Short and sweet today.  But powerful.

Luke 6:31    Treat others the same way you want them to treat you.

Imagine a world where this was being practiced.

Thanks for the opportunity to share.

God Bless


----------



## Pop

*St. Luke 6th Chapter v30 & 31*

Give to every man that asketh of thee; and of him that taketh away thy goods ask them not again.

And as ye would that men should do to you, do ye also tho them likewise


Sorry about repeating Big Chiefs Bible verse, I didn't take the time to read the previous Post, but it is nice to know that we are on the same page.  Everyone have a safe week and may God Bless and keep you as our prayer.


----------



## Pop

*Psalm  Chapter 92 v 1 & 2*

1  It is a good thing to give thanks unto the Lord, and to sing praises unto thy name, O most High:

2  To shew forth thy loving kindness in the morning, and thy faithfulness every night.



Always be thankful for what you have, for tomorrow it could all go away. 

As the old saying goes "I always complained because I did not have shoes to wear until I saw a man with no feet."

If we only look down the way a short distance we can always find someone in a worse condition than we are in.  Again I say thank thee Lord for what I have.


----------



## Pop

*Matthew  Chapter 7  v 13&14*

13  Enter ye in at the strait gate:  for wide is the gate, and broad is the way, that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat:

14  Because strait is the gate, and narrow is the way, which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it. 


We should walk daily down a path that is pleasing unto God, for if we look back we may see many that are following in our footsteps.  Lead a good example not only on the Sabbath but each and every day.

Be safe and may God bless.


----------



## Pop

*Proverbs   10 chapter  v 11 - 14*

11.  The mouth of a righteous man is a well of life: but violence covereth the mouth of the wicked.

12.  Hatred stirreth up strifes: but love covereth all sins.

13.  In the lips of him that hath understanding wisdom is found:  but a rod is for the back of him that is void of understanding. 

14.  Wise men lay up knowledge:  but the mouth of the foolish is near destruction.



In our daily walk of life we must always be careful of what we say to and about someone, for my understanding that the tongue is the sharpest instrument in the world, it can cut in many different ways.  Always remember that once you have said something it can never be retracted no matter how many times you aplogize.  Words spoken are like the bullet that is fired, they can never be recalled.

Be carful out there today and may God travel with you in all you laudible undertakings. May God bless and keep you in his hands.


----------



## Pop

*Matthew    chapter 18    v 4, 5 & 6*

4   Whosoever therefore shall humble himself as this little child, the same is greatest in the kingdom of heaven. 

5   And whoso shall receive one such little child in my name receiveth me.

6   But whoso shall offend one of these little ones which believe in me, it were better for him that a millstone were hanged about his neck, and that he were drowned in the depth of the sea. 





Sorry I am posting so late but it has been one of those days, I am not putting off God, I am just putting off my post because of some family work. 

I have read a lot lately about people and how they treat children and thought this was appropriate.

I can remember well  how I was treated as a young boy and I remember things both good and bad, and I also remember the people who treated me which way. I always want to be remembered by kids as the man who helped or the man who was a friend.  In this I can hold my head up and look in the mirror daily and like what I see. 

May the Blessing of Heaven Rest upon you and may Brotherly Love prevail.  Good Night and may God Bless.


----------



## Pop

*John    chapter 2   v 9&10*

9   He that saith he is in the light, and hateth his brother, is in darkness even until now.

10  He that loveth his brother abideth in the light, and there is none occasion of stumbling in him.





Sometimes we may not like what our friends or aquaintance do but we should just grin and bear it.  We should never hate, even though we may despise some things people do.
Have a great day and go with God.  He is always there for us.


----------



## gwcarter3

*Sportsman Daily Devotional*

www. sportsmensdevotional.com/signup

This is a Great Daily devotional site for the Sportsman,
I highly recommend it.


----------



## StriperAddict

*John 16:22-24*

*John 16:22-24 *


 <SUP class=versenum id=en-KJV-26749 value="22">22 </SUP>And ye now therefore have sorrow: but I will see you again, and your heart shall rejoice, and your joy no man taketh from you. 

 <SUP class=versenum id=en-KJV-26750 value="23">23 </SUP>And in that day ye shall ask me nothing. Verily, verily, I say unto you, Whatsoever ye shall ask the Father in my name, he will give it you. 
  <SUP class=versenum id=en-KJV-26751 value="24">24 </SUP>Hitherto have ye asked nothing in my name: ask, and ye shall receive, that your joy may be full.


----------



## StriperAddict

*1 John 2:28 (New Living Translation)*


*Living as Children of God*

 <SUP class=versenum id=en-NLT-30538 value="28">28</SUP> And now, dear children, remain in fellowship with Christ so that when he returns, you will be full of courage and not shrink back from him in shame.


----------



## StriperAddict

Isaiah 24 21-23 


 <SUP class=versenum id=en-KJV-18117 value="21">21</SUP>And it shall come to pass in that day, that the LORD shall punish the host of the high ones that are on high, and the kings of the earth upon the earth. 

 <SUP class=versenum id=en-KJV-18118 value="22">22</SUP>And they shall be gathered together, as prisoners are gathered in the pit, and shall be shut up in the prison, and after many days shall they be visited. 
  <SUP class=versenum id=en-KJV-18119 value="23">23</SUP>Then the moon shall be confounded, and the sun ashamed, when the LORD of hosts shall reign in mount Zion, and in Jerusalem, and before his ancients gloriously.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Proverbs 27:9*

The *heartfelt* counsel of a friend is as sweet as perfume and incense.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Jeremiah 33:10-12 *



 <SUP class=versenum id=en-NLT-19761 value="10">10</SUP> “This is what the Lord says: You have said, ‘This is a desolate land where people and animals have all disappeared.’ Yet in the empty streets of Jerusalem and Judah’s other towns, there will be heard once more  
<SUP class=versenum id=en-NLT-19762 value="11">11</SUP> the sounds of joy and laughter. The joyful voices of bridegrooms and brides will be heard again, along with the joyous songs of people bringing thanksgiving offerings to the Lord. They will sing, 

   ‘Give thanks to the Lord of Heaven’s Armies,
      for the Lord is good.
      His faithful love endures forever!’ 

   For I will restore the prosperity of this land to what it was in the past, says the Lord. 
  <SUP class=versenum id=en-NLT-19763 value="12">12</SUP> “This is what the Lord of Heaven’s Armies says: This land—though it is now desolate and has no people and animals—will once more have pastures where shepherds can lead their flocks.


----------



## Paymaster

1 Peter 2:7

Unto you therefore which believe he is precious: but unto them which be disobedient, the stone which the builders disallowed, the same is made the head of the corner,


----------



## Paymaster

Proverbs 30:4

 Who hath ascended up into heaven, or descended? who hath gathered the wind in his fists? who hath bound the waters in a garment? who hath established all the ends of the earth? what is his name, and what is his son's name, if thou canst tell?


----------



## ibornagain

I am crucified with Christ: nevertheless I live; yet not I, but Christ liveth in me: and the life which I now live in the flesh I live by the faith of the Son of God, who loved me, and gave himself for me. 

Galatians 2:20


----------



## ibornagain

Galatians 2:21

I do not frustrate the grace of God: for if righteousness come by the law, Christ died in vain...


----------



## ibornagain

Galatians 3:13

Christ hath redeemed us from the curse of the law, being made a curse for us: for it is written, cursed is everyone that hangeth from a tree.


----------



## ibornagain

Galatians 3:14

That the blessings of Abraham might come on the Gentiles throught Jesus Christ; that we might receive the promise of the Spirit through faith.


----------



## ibornagain

Galatians

But the scripture hath concluded all under sin, that the promise by faith of Jesus Christ might be given to them that believe.


----------



## ibornagain

Galatians 6:9

Let us not be weary in well doing: for in due season we shall reap, if we faint not.


----------



## Forgiven

Romans 8:11

But if the Spirit of Him who raised Jesus from the dead dwells in you, He who raised Christ from the dead will also give life to your mortal bodies through His Spirit who dwells in you.

Praise God we serve a risen savior who is alive and well.


----------



## Forgiven

Luke 24:6,7

He is not here, but is risen! Remember how He spoke to you when He was still in Galilee, saying, "The Son of Man must be delivered into the hands of sinful men, and be crucified, and the third day rise again."


----------



## Forgiven

1 Cor. 15:20

But now Christ is risen from the dead, and has become the firstfruits of those who have fallen asleep.


Praise God, Jesus conquered death and the grave!


----------



## Forgiven

John 6:35

And Jesus said to them, "I am the bread of life. He who comes to Me shall never hunger, and he who believes in Me shall never thirst."


----------



## Forgiven

John 16:7

Nevertheless I tell you the truth. It is to your advantage that I go away; for if I do not go away , the Helper will not come to you ; but if I depart, I will send Him to you.


----------



## Forgiven

Sorry for missing Saturday. Network problems. Here are two verses that mean everything to me. They are probably the most well known in all the Bible.

John 3:16,17

For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son, that whosoever believes in Him should not perish but have everlasting life. For God did not send His Son into the world to condemn the world, but that the world through Him might be saved.


----------



## Lorri

BLESSED is he whose transgression is forgiven.
Whose sin is covered.
Blessed is the main  to whom the Lord 
does not impute iniquity.
And in whose spirit thre is no deceit.
When I kept silent, my bones 
grew old
Through my groaning all the day long.

Psalm 31 1-3


----------



## Lorri

O Lord, You are my God.
I will exalt You.
I will praise Your name.
For You have done wonderful
things;
Your counsels of old are
faithfulness and truth.

Isaiah 25:1


----------



## Lorri

Not everyone who says to Me, Lord, Lord shall enter the kingdom
of heaven, but he who does the will of My Father in heaven.

Matthew 7:21


----------



## Lorri

They came, both men and women, as many as had a willing heart, and brought earrings and nose rings, rings and necklaces, all jewelry of gold, that is, every man who made an offering of gold to the Lord.

Exodus 35:22


----------



## Lorri

Then My anger shall be aroused against them in that day, and I will forsake them, and I will hide My face from them, and they shall be devoured.  And many evils and troubles shall befall them, so that they will say in that day.  Have not these evils come upon us because our God is not among us.

Deuteronomy 31:17


----------



## Lorri

We give thanks to You, O God, we give thanks!
For Your wondrous works declare that
Your name is near.

Psalm 75:1


----------



## Lorri

"Trust in the LORD with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding; in all your ways acknowledge Him, and He will make your paths straight."

Proverbs 3:5-6


----------



## Georgiaastro

That whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have eternal life. 

John 3:15 KJV


----------



## Georgiaastro

He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God. 

John 3:18  KJV


----------



## Georgiaastro

He that believeth on the Son hath everlasting life: and he that believeth not the Son shall not see life; but the wrath of God abideth on him.


John 3:36  KJV


----------



## Georgiaastro

Verily, verily, I say unto you, He that heareth my word, and believeth on him that sent me, hath everlasting life, and shall not come into condemnation; but is passed from death unto life. 


John 5:24 KJV


----------



## Georgiaastro

And Jesus said unto them, I am the bread of life: he that cometh to me shall never hunger; and he that believeth on me shall never thirst. 


John 6:35 KJV


----------



## Georgiaastro

Verily, verily, I say unto you, He that believeth on me, the works that I do shall he do also; and greater works than these shall he do; because I go unto my Father.

John 14:12 KJV


----------



## Georgiaastro

For I am not ashamed of the gospel of Christ: for it is the power of God unto salvation to every one that believeth; to the Jew first, and also to the Greek.

KJV Romans 1:16


----------



## Big7

Gospel
Jn 10:1-10

Jesus said:
"Amen, amen, I say to you,
whoever does not enter a sheepfold through the gate
but climbs over elsewhere is a thief and a robber.
But whoever enters through the gate is the shepherd of the sheep.
The gatekeeper opens it for him, and the sheep hear his voice,
as he calls his own sheep by name and leads them out.
When he has driven out all his own,
he walks ahead of them, and the sheep follow him,
because they recognize his voice.
But they will not follow a stranger;
they will run away from him,
because they do not recognize the voice of strangers."
Although Jesus used this figure of speech,
they did not realize what he was trying to tell them. 

So Jesus said again, "Amen, amen, I say to you,
I am the gate for the sheep.
All who came before me are thieves and robbers,
but the sheep did not listen to them.
I am the gate.
Whoever enters through me will be saved,
and will come in and go out and find pasture.
A thief comes only to steal and slaughter and destroy;
I came so that they might have life and have it more abundantly."


----------



## Big7

Gospel
Jn 10:22-30 

The feast of the Dedication was taking place in Jerusalem.
It was winter. 
And Jesus walked about in the temple area on the Portico of Solomon. 
So the Jews gathered around him and said to him,
"How long are you going to keep us in suspense? 
If you are the Christ, tell us plainly." 
Jesus answered them, "I told you and you do not believe.
The works I do in my Father's name testify to me.
But you do not believe, because you are not among my sheep.
My sheep hear my voice;
I know them, and they follow me. 
I give them eternal life, and they shall never perish. 
No one can take them out of my hand. 
My Father, who has given them to me, is greater than all,
and no one can take them out of the Father's hand. 
The Father and I are one."

From HERE:
http://www.usccb.org/nab/readings/050509.shtml


----------



## Big7

Gospel
Jn 12:44-50

Jesus cried out and said,
"Whoever believes in me believes not only in me
but also in the one who sent me,
and whoever sees me sees the one who sent me.
I came into the world as light,
so that everyone who believes in me might not remain in darkness. 
And if anyone hears my words and does not observe them,
I do not condemn him,
for I did not come to condemn the world but to save the world. 
Whoever rejects me and does not accept my words
has something to judge him: the word that I spoke,
it will condemn him on the last day,
because I did not speak on my own,
but the Father who sent me commanded me what to say and speak. 
And I know that his commandment is eternal life. 
So what I say, I say as the Father told me." 

From HERE:
http://www.usccb.org/nab/readings/050609.shtml


----------



## Big7

Gospel
Jn 13:16-20 

When Jesus had washed the disciples' feet, he said to them:
"Amen, amen, I say to you, no slave is greater than his master
nor any messenger greater than the one who sent him.
If you understand this, blessed are you if you do it.
I am not speaking of all of you.
I know those whom I have chosen.
But so that the Scripture might be fulfilled,
The one who ate my food has raised his heel against me. 
From now on I am telling you before it happens,
so that when it happens you may believe that I AM. 
Amen, amen, I say to you, whoever receives the one I send
receives me, and whoever receives me receives the one who sent me."

From HERE:
http://www.usccb.org/nab/readings/050709.shtml


----------



## Big7

Gospel
Jn 14:1-6 

Jesus said to his disciples:
"Do not let your hearts be troubled. 
You have faith in God; have faith also in me. 
In my Father's house there are many dwelling places.
If there were not,
would I have told you that I am going to prepare a place for you?
And if I go and prepare a place for you,
I will come back again and take you to myself,
so that where I am you also may be.
Where I am going you know the way." 
Thomas said to him, 
"Master, we do not know where you are going;
how can we know the way?" 
Jesus said to him, "I am the way and the truth and the life. 
No one comes to the Father except through me." 

From HERE:
http://www.usccb.org/nab/readings/050809.shtml


----------



## Big7

Gospel
Jn 14:7-14 

Jesus said to his disciples: 
"If you know me, then you will also know my Father. 
From now on you do know him and have seen him." 
Philip said to Jesus, 
"Master, show us the Father, and that will be enough for us." 
Jesus said to him, "Have I been with you for so long a time
and you still do not know me, Philip? 
Whoever has seen me has seen the Father. 
How can you say, 'Show us the Father'? 
Do you not believe that I am in the Father and the Father is in me? 
The words that I speak to you I do not speak on my own. 
The Father who dwells in me is doing his works. 
Believe me that I am in the Father and the Father is in me,
or else, believe because of the works themselves. 
Amen, amen, I say to you,
whoever believes in me will do the works that I do,
and will do greater ones than these,
because I am going to the Father. 
And whatever you ask in my name, I will do,
so that the Father may be glorified in the Son. 
If you ask anything of me in my name, I will do it."


----------



## Big7

*Gospel   Jn 15:1-8*

Gospel
Jn 15:1-8 

Jesus said to his disciples:
"I am the true vine, and my Father is the vine grower.
He takes away every branch in me that does not bear fruit,
and every one that does he prunes so that it bears more fruit.
You are already pruned because of the word that I spoke to you.
Remain in me, as I remain in you.
Just as a branch cannot bear fruit on its own
unless it remains on the vine,
so neither can you unless you remain in me.
I am the vine, you are the branches.
Whoever remains in me and I in him will bear much fruit,
because without me you can do nothing.
Anyone who does not remain in me
will be thrown out like a branch and wither;
people will gather them and throw them into a fire
and they will be burned.
If you remain in me and my words remain in you,
ask for whatever you want and it will be done for you.
By this is my Father glorified,
that you bear much fruit and become my disciples."

From HERE: 
http://www.usccb.org/nab/readings/051009.shtml


----------



## Big7

Gospel
Jn 14:21-26 

Jesus said to his disciples:
"Whoever has my commandments and observes them
is the one who loves me.
Whoever loves me will be loved by my Father,
and I will love him and reveal myself to him."
Judas, not the Iscariot, said to him,
"Master, then what happened that you will reveal yourself to us
and not to the world?"
Jesus answered and said to him,
"Whoever loves me will keep my word,
and my Father will love him,
and we will come to him and make our dwelling with him.
Whoever does not love me does not keep my words;
yet the word you hear is not mine
but that of the Father who sent me. 

"I have told you this while I am with you.
The Advocate, the Holy Spirit 
whom the Father will send in my name 
he will teach you everything
and remind you of all that I told you."

From HERE:
http://www.usccb.org/nab/readings/051109.shtml


----------



## StriperAddict

*2 Peter 3:14-18*

*2 Peter 3*
<SUP></SUP> 
<SUP>14</SUP> Therefore, beloved, looking forward to these things, be diligent to be found by Him in peace, without spot and blameless; 
<SUP class=versenum id=en-NKJV-30532 value="15">15</SUP> and consider _that_ the longsuffering of our Lord _is_ salvation—as also our beloved brother Paul, according to the wisdom given to him, has written to you, 
<SUP class=versenum id=en-NKJV-30533 value="16">16</SUP> as also in all his epistles, speaking in them of these things, in which are some things hard to understand, which untaught and unstable _people_ twist to their own destruction, as _they do_ also the rest of the Scriptures. 
<SUP class=versenum id=en-NKJV-30534 value="17">17</SUP> You therefore, beloved, since you know _this_ beforehand, beware lest you also fall from your own steadfastness, being led away with the error of the wicked; 
<SUP class=versenum id=en-NKJV-30535 value="18">18</SUP> but grow in the grace and knowledge of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. 
To Him _be_ the glory both now and forever. Amen.


----------



## crackerdave

Sorry to be so late with this!

"You are the salt of the earth.But if the salt loses it's saltiness,how can it be made salty again?It is no longer good for anything,except to be thrown out and trampled by men."

Matthew 5:13


----------



## crackerdave

"You are the light of the world.A city on a hill cannot be hidden.Neither do people light a lamp and put it under a bowl.Instead they put it on its stand,and it gives light to everyone in the house.In the same way,let your light shine before men,that they may see your good deeds and praise your Father in heaven."

Matthew 5:14-16


----------



## crackerdave

When the Pharisees saw the kind of folks Jesus was sitting down to dinner with,they asked some of His disciples"Why does your teacher eat with tax collectors and 'sinners'?" Jesus heard them and responded this way in Matthew 9:12 -13:
"It is not the healthy who need a doctor,but the sick.But go and learn what this means:'I desire mercy,not sacrifice.' For I have not come to call the righteous,but sinners."


----------



## crackerdave

Luke 10:25-28:

25] On one occasion,an expert in the law stood up to test Jesus."Teacher,what must I do to inherit eternal life?" 26] "What is written in the Law?" he replied. "How do you read it?" 27] He answered" 'Love the Lord thy God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your strength and with all your mind' , and,'Love your neighbor as yourself.' " 28] "You have answered correctly," Jesus replied."Do this and you will live."


----------



## crackerdave

Matthew 11:1-4 says:
1] One day Jesus was praying in a certain place.When he finished,one of his disciples said to him,"Lord,teach us to pray,just as John taught his disciples." 2] He said to them,"When you pray,say: " 'Father,hallowed be your name,your kingdom come. 3] Give us each day our daily bread. 4] Forgive us our sins,for we also forgive everyone who sins against us.And lead us not into temptation."

Simple enough for a caveman such as myself!


----------



## crackerdave

"I appeal to you,brothers,in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ,that all of you agree with one another so that there may be no divisions among you and that you may be perfectly united in mind and thought."

1st Corinthians 1:10


----------



## crackerdave

King Herod was to speak to a group of men from Tyre and Sidon,two cities that had been quarreling with Herod.

"On the appointed day Herod,wearing his royal robes,sat on his throne and delivered a public address to the people.They shouted, "This is the voice of a god,not of a man." Immediately,because Herod did not give praise to God,an angel of the Lord struck him down,and he was eaten by worms and died."

Acts:21-23


----------



## crackerdave

Paul and Barnabas had just healed a lame man in Lystra.The people of the city were amazed,to say the least,because the man had been lame from birth.The scene soon deteriorated into evil,though,because the religious leaders thought that Paul and Barnabas were gods,and were bringing sacrifices for them.The two missionaries tried their best to explain that they were only humans,bringing the message of God,but it quickly got out of hand.

Acts14:19 and 20 -
"Then some Jews came from Antioch and Iconium and won the crowd over.They stoned Paul,and dragged him outside the city,thinking he was dead.But after the disciples had gathered around him,he got up and went back into the city.The next day he and Barnabas left for Derbe."


----------



## crackerdave

"How much better to get wisdom than gold,to choose understanding rather than silver."  Proverbs 16:16

God bless America,and the brave men and women who defend her! Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## SBG

Jeremiah 3rd chapter-

24 For shame hath devoured the labour of our fathers from our youth; their flocks and their herds, their sons and their daughters. 

25 We lie down in our shame, and our confusion covereth us: for we have sinned against the LORD our God, we and our fathers, from our youth even unto this day, and have not obeyed the voice of the LORD our God.


----------



## SBG

Psalm 18:2

The LORD is my rock, and my fortress, and my deliverer; my God, my strength, in whom I will trust; my buckler, and the horn of my salvation, and my high tower.


----------



## jojo3587

*jojo3587*



Kwaksmoka said:


> Romans 10:9-11 (KJV)
> 
> 9That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved.
> 10For with the heart man believeth unto righteousness; and with the mouth confession is made unto salvation.
> 11For the scripture saith, Whosoever believeth on him shall not be ashamed.



If is a condition.


----------



## SBG

Matthew 16

13 When Jesus came into the coasts of Caesarea Philippi, he asked his disciples, saying, Whom do men say that I the Son of man am? 

14 And they said, Some say that thou art John the Baptist: some, Elias; and others, Jeremias, or one of the prophets. 

15 He saith unto them, But whom say ye that I am? 

16 And Simon Peter answered and said, Thou art the Christ, the Son of the living God.


----------



## SBG

1 Corinthians 3

7 So then neither is he that planteth any thing, neither he that watereth; but God that giveth the increase. 

8 Now he that planteth and he that watereth are one: and every man shall receive his own reward according to his own labour. 

9 For we are labourers together with God: ye are God's husbandry, ye are God's building.


----------



## SBG

Philippians 3:15

Let us therefore, as many as be perfect, be thus minded: and if in any thing ye be otherwise minded, God shall reveal even this unto you.


----------



## SBG

*Sorry this is late...had some computer problems*

Hebrews 12:1
Wherefore seeing we also are compassed about with so great a cloud of witnesses, let us lay aside every weight, and the sin which doth so easily beset us, and let us run with patience the race that is set before us,


----------



## SBG

The fear of man bringeth a snare: but whoso putteth his trust in the LORD shall be safe.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Behold, God will not cast away a perfect [man], neither will he help the evil doers: Till he fill thy mouth with laughing, and thy lips with rejoicing. 

Job 8:20-21


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Moreover thou shalt not lie carnally with thy neighbour's wife, to defile thyself with her. 

Leviticus 18:20


----------



## Woody's Janitor

But whoso hath this world's good, and seeth his brother have need, and shutteth up his bowels of compassion from him, how dwelleth the love of God in him?
1 John 3:17


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Trust in the LORD with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding; in all your ways acknowledge him, and he will make your paths straight.
— Proverbs 3:5-6 (NIV)


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Ephesians 2:8 
For it is by grace you have been saved, through faith – and this is not from yourselves, it is the gift of God – (NIV


----------



## Lead Poison

*Luke 19:42-44*

Bible verse for Monday 6/8/09

Luke 19:42-44 

42 saying, "If you had known in this day, even you, the things which make for peace! But now they have been hidden from your eyes. 

 43 "For the days will come upon you when your enemies will throw up a barricade against you, and surround you and hem you in on every side, 

44 and they will level you to the ground and your children within you, and they will not leave in you one stone upon another, because you did not recognize the time of your visitation."


----------



## Lead Poison

*Bible verse for Tuesday 6/10/09*

Daily Bible verse for 6-9-09

Ephesians 1: 11-14

11 In him we were also chosen,having been predestined according to the plan of him who works out everything in conformity with the purpose of his will, 

12 in order that we, who were the first to hope in Christ, might be for the praise of his glory. 

13 And you also were included in Christ when you heard the word of truth, the gospel of your salvation. Having believed, you were marked in him with a seal, the promised Holy Spirit, 

14 who is a deposit guaranteeing our inheritance until the redemption of those who are God's possession—to the praise of his glory.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily Bible verse for 6-10-09*

Hebrews 1

God's Final Word in His Son

1 God, after He spoke long ago to the fathers in the prophets in many portions and in many ways, 

2 in these last days has spoken to us in His Son, whom He appointed heir of all things, through whom also He made the world. 

3 And He is the radiance of His glory and the exact representation of His nature, and upholds all things by the word of His power When He had made )purification of sins, He sat down at the right hand of the Majesty on high,


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily Bible verse for 6-11-09*

Revelation 3

11 I am coming quickly; hold fast what you have, so that no one will take your crown. 

12 He who overcomes, I will make him a pillar in the temple of My God, and he will not go out from it anymore; and I will write on him the name of My God, and the name of the city of My God, the new Jerusalem, which comes down out of heaven from My God, and My new name. 

13 He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the churches.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily verse for 6-12-09*

Psalm 45

3 Gird Your sword on Your thigh, O Mighty One, In Your splendor and Your majesty! 

4 And in Your majesty ride on victoriously, For the cause of truth and meekness and righteousness; Let Your right hand teach You awesome things. 

5 Your arrows are sharp; The peoples fall under You;          Your arrows are in the heart of the King's enemies. 

6 Your throne, O God, is forever and ever; A scepter of uprightness is the scepter of Your kingdom.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily Bible verse for Saturday 6-13-09*

Isaiah 1

(A picture of America! )

21 How the faithful city has become a harlot, She who was full of justice! Righteousness once lodged in her, But now murderers. 

22 Your silver has become dross, Your drink diluted with water. 

23 Your rulers are rebels And companions of thieves;          Everyone loves a bribe And chases after rewards          They do not defend the orphan, Nor does the widow's plea come before them. 

24 Therefore the Lord GOD of hosts, The Mighty One of Israel, declares, "Ah, I will be relieved of My adversaries    And avenge Myself on My foes.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily Bible verse for Sunday 6-13-09*

Proverbs 2

6 For the LORD gives wisdom; From His mouth come knowledge and understanding. 

7 He stores up sound wisdom for the upright; He is a shield to those who walk in integrity, 

8 Guarding the paths of justice, And He preserves the way of His godly ones.


----------



## Israel

*Daily Bible Verse for Monday 6/15/09*

John 14: 21 He that hath my commandments, and keepeth them, he it is that loveth me: and he that loveth me shall be loved of my Father, and I will love him, and will manifest myself to him.


----------



## Israel

*Bible verse for Tuesday 6/16/09*

Philippians 4: 6 Be careful for nothing; but in every thing by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known unto God.
Philippians 4: 7 And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.


My question to myself today is:
If I really believe all of heaven's power is available to me as I abide in Christ, why do I spend so little time in prayer?


----------



## Israel

*Daily Bible Verse for Wednesday 6/17/09*

Zephaniah 3: 17 The LORD thy God in the midst of thee is mighty; he will save, he will rejoice over thee with joy; he will rest in his love, he will joy over thee with singing.


----------



## Israel

*Daily Bible Verse(s) for Thursday 6/18/09*

Psalms 2: 10 Be wise now therefore, O ye kings: be instructed, ye judges of the earth.
Psalms 2: 11 Serve the LORD with fear, and rejoice with trembling.
Psalms 2: 12 Kiss the Son, lest he be angry, and ye perish from the way, when his wrath is kindled but a little. Blessed are all they that put their trust in him.


----------



## Israel

*Daily Bible Verse for Friday 6/19/09*

Leviticus 20: 26 And ye shall be holy unto me: for I the LORD am holy, and have severed you from other people, that ye should be mine.


----------



## Israel

*Daily Bible Verse(s) for Saturday 6/20/09*

Romans 4: 4 Now to him that worketh is the reward not reckoned of grace, but of debt.
Romans 4: 5 But to him that worketh not, but believeth on him that justifieth the ungodly, his faith is counted for righteousness.


----------



## tell sackett

Prov. 15:28  The heart of the righteous studieth to answer: but the mouth of the wicked poureth out evil things.


----------



## Huntinfool

*



Bless the Lord, o my soul, and all that is within me, bless his holy name!

Bless the Lord, o my soul, and forget not all his benefits, who forgives all you iniquity, who heals all your diseases, who redeems your life from the pit, who crowns you with steadfast loave and mercy, who satisfies you with good so that your youth is renewed like the eagle's.

Psalm 103:1-5

Click to expand...

*

Just thought I'd start the week off right.  Bless the Lord!  I especially like that David saw fit to put that exclamation point there.  He was emphatic about that first part.

I though this might be an encouragement for those looking at the prayer request section this Monday morning.

He forgives
He heals
He redeems from the pit
He crowns with love and mercy
He satisfies


----------



## Huntinfool

Isaiah 58:9 Then you will call, and the LORD will answer; 
       you will cry for help, and he will say: Here am I.


----------



## Huntinfool

And I will ask the Father, and he will give you another Counselor to be with you forever--the Spirit of truth. The world cannot accept him, because it neither sees him nor knows him. But you know him, for he lives with you and will be in you. I will not leave you as orphans; I will come to you. Before long, the world will not see me anymore, but you will see me. Because I live, you also will live. On that day you will realize that I am in my Father, and you are in me, and I am in you. 

John 14:16-20


----------



## tell sackett

When thou passeth through the waters, I will be with thee;and through the rivers, they shall not overflow thee:when thou walkest through the fire, thou shalt not be burned;neither shall the flame kindle upon thee.   Is. 43:2


----------



## Huntinfool

O LORD, how many are my foes! How many rise up against me! Many are saying of me, 'God will not deliver him.' Selah But you are a shield around me, O LORD; you bestow glory on me and lift up my head. To the LORD I cry aloud, and he answers me from his holy hill. Selah I lie down and sleep; I wake again, because the LORD sustains me. I will not fear the tens of thousands drawn up against me on every side. Arise, O LORD! Deliver me, O my God! Strike all my enemies on the jaw; break the teeth of the wicked. From the LORD comes deliverance. May your blessing be on your people. Selah Psalm 3:1-8


----------



## rjcruiser

Huntinfool said:


> O LORD, how many are my foes! How many rise up against me! Many are saying of me, 'God will not deliver him.' Selah But you are a shield around me, O LORD; you bestow glory on me and lift up my head. To the LORD I cry aloud, and he answers me from his holy hill. Selah I lie down and sleep; I wake again, because the LORD sustains me. I will not fear the tens of thousands drawn up against me on every side. Arise, O LORD! Deliver me, O my God! Strike all my enemies on the jaw; break the teeth of the wicked. From the LORD comes deliverance. May your blessing be on your people. Selah Psalm 3:1-8



What a great reminder.  Thanks...I needed that one this morning.


----------



## tell sackett

John20:30-31 And many other signs truly did Jesus in the presence of his disciples,which are not written in this book: But these are written,that ye might believe that Jesus is the Christ, the Son of God; and that believing ye might have life through his name.


----------



## tell sackett

Ps.63:1-8  O God,thou art my God; early will I seek thee; my soul thirsteth for thee, my flesh longeth for thee in a dry and thirsty land, where no water is; 2) To see thy power and thy glory, so as I have seen thee in the sanctuary.3)Because thy loving- kindness is better than life, my lips shall praise thee.4)Thus will I bless thee while I live; Iwill lift up my hands in thy name.5)My soul shall be satisfied as with marrow and fatness; and my mouth shall praise thee with joyful lips:6)When I remember thee upon my bed, and meditate on thee in the night watches.7)Because thou hast been my help, therefore in the shadow of thy wings will I rejoice.8)My soul followeth hard after thee: thy right hand upholdeth me.


----------



## tell sackett

Philippians2:13- for it is God who works in you both to will  and to do for His good pleasure.


----------



## tell sackett

Neh.9:6- Thou, even thou, art Lord alone; thou hast made heaven, the heaven of heavens, with all their host, the earth, and all things that are therein, the seas, and all that is therein, and thou preserveth them all; and the hosts of heaven worshipeth thee.


----------



## tell sackett

Lam.3:22-23  It is of the Lord's mercies that we are not consumed, because his compassions fail not. 23) They are new every morning: great is thy faithfulness.


----------



## Jeffriesw

John 1:14 And the Word became flesh and dwelt among us, and we beheld His glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father, full of grace and truth.


I hope everyone has a Great fourth of July, Please remember the price paid for our freedom.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Psalms 25: 
 1 To You, O LORD, I lift up my soul.
 2 O my God, I trust in You;
         Let me not be ashamed; 
         Let not my enemies triumph over me.
 3 Indeed, let no one who waits on You be ashamed;
         Let those be ashamed who deal treacherously without cause.


----------



## rjcruiser

Proverbs 28

1 The wicked flee when no one is pursuing,
         But the righteous are bold as a lion.


----------



## Jeffriesw

*Good Morning*

Good Morning All


ACTS 2:16 But this is what was spoken by the prophet Joel: 
       17 ‘ And it shall come to pass in the last days, says God,
       That I will pour out of My Spirit on all flesh;
      Your sons and your daughters shall prophesy,
      Your young men shall see visions,
      Your old men shall dream dreams.
       18 And on My menservants and on My maidservants
      I will pour out My Spirit in those days;
       And they shall prophesy.
       19 I will show wonders in heaven above
      And signs in the earth beneath:
      Blood and fire and vapor of smoke.
       20 The sun shall be turned into darkness,
      And the moon into blood,
      Before the coming of the great and awesome day of the LORD.
       21 And it shall come to pass
      That whoever calls on the name of the LORD
      Shall be saved.’


----------



## Jeffriesw

Philippians 3:8 Yet indeed I also count all things loss for the excellence of the knowledge of Christ Jesus my Lord, for whom I have suffered the loss of all things, and count them as rubbish, that I may gain Christ


----------



## Jeffriesw

John 8: 12

Then Jesus again spoke to them, saying, "I am the Light of the world; he who follows Me will not walk in the darkness, but will have the Light of life."


----------



## Jeffriesw

Luke 9:34 

While he was saying this, a cloud came and overshadowed them; and they were fearful as they entered the cloud. 35 And a voice came out of the cloud, saying, “This is My beloved Son, Hear Him!”


----------



## Jeffriesw

Ephesians 5:8 
For you were once darkness, but now you are light in the Lord. Walk as children of light 
9 for the fruit of the Spirit is in all goodness, righteousness, and truth, 10 finding out what is acceptable to the Lord.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Good Morning All, I hope everyone has a great week!


Romans 2
12 For as many as have sinned without law will also perish without law, and as many as have sinned in the law will be judged by the law 13 for not the hearers of the law are just in the sight of God, but the doers of the law will be justified.


----------



## Jeffriesw

James 3

5 Jesus answered, “Most assuredly, I say to you, unless one is born of water and the Spirit, he cannot enter the kingdom of God. 6 That which is born of the flesh is flesh, and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit. 7 Do not marvel that I said to you, ‘You must be born again.’ 8 The wind blows where it wishes, and you hear the sound of it, but cannot tell where it comes from and where it goes. So is everyone who is born of the Spirit.”


----------



## Jeffriesw

Psalm 19:14 

Let the words of my mouth and the meditation of my heart
Be acceptable in Your sight, 
O LORD, my strength and my Redeemer.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Changing of the Guard ... !*

Please welcome Swamp Runner to the role of Daily Bible Verse Organizer!

He has prayerfully agreed to take the reins of the position, since my online time will be shortened after the 1st of August.

Feel free to PM him if you'd like to post in the Daily Bible Verse thread for a future time.

Best wishes Swamp Runner !   

~Walter


----------



## tell sackett




----------



## Jeffriesw

Good Morning All!

Ephesians 4
17 This I say, therefore, and testify in the Lord, that you should no longer walk as the rest of the Gentiles walk, in the futility of their mind, 18 having their understanding darkened, being alienated from the life of God, because of the ignorance that is in them, because of the blindness of their heart; 19 who, being past feeling, have given themselves over to lewdness, to work all uncleanness with greediness.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Colossians 4

5 Walk in wisdom toward those who are outside, redeeming the time. 6 Let your speech always be with grace, seasoned with salt, that you may know how you ought to answer each one.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Galations 2:19 For I through the law died to the law that I might live to God. 20 I have been crucified with Christ; it is no longer I who live, but Christ lives in me; and the life which I now live in the flesh I live by faith in the Son of God, who loved me and gave Himself for me. 21 I do not set aside the grace of God; for if righteousness comes through the law, then Christ died in vain.”


----------



## Jeffriesw

Revelation 1:

8 “I am the Alpha and the Omega, the Beginning and the End,” says the Lord, “who is and who was and who is to come, the Almighty.”


----------



## Double Barrel BB

2 Corinthians
5:14-21

14 For the love of Christ constraineth us; because we thus judge, that if one died for all, then were all dead:
15 And that he died for all, that they which live should not henceforth live unto themselves, but unto him which died for them, and rose again.
16 Wherefore henceforth know we no man after the flesh: yea, though we have known Christ after the flesh, yet now henceforth know we him no more.
17 Therefore if any man be in Christ, he is a new creature: old things are passed away; behold, all things are become new.
18 And all things are of God, who hath reconciled us to himself by Jesus Christ, and hath given to us the ministry of reconciliation;
19 To wit, that God was in Christ, reconciling the world unto himself, not imputing their trespasses unto them; and hath committed unto us the word of reconciliation.
20 Now then we are ambassadors for Christ, as though God did beseech you by us: we pray you in Christ's stead, be ye reconciled to God.
21 For he hath made him to be sin for us, who knew no sin; that we might be made the righteousness of God in him.


----------



## Double Barrel BB

Romans
9:13-24

13 As it is written, Jacob have I loved, but Esau have I hated.
14 What shall we say then? Is there unrighteousness with God? God forbid.
15 For he saith to Moses, I will have mercy on whom I will have mercy, and I will have compassion on whom I will have compassion.
16 So then it is not of him that willeth, nor of him that runneth, but of God that sheweth mercy.
17 For the scripture saith unto Pharaoh, Even for this same purpose have I raised thee up, that I might shew my power in thee, and that my name might be declared throughout all the earth.
18 Therefore hath he mercy on whom he will have mercy, and whom he will he hardeneth.
19 Thou wilt say then unto me, Why doth he yet find fault? For who hath resisted his will?
20 Nay but, O man, who art thou that repliest against God? Shall the thing formed say to him that formed it, Why hast thou made me thus?
21 Hath not the potter power over the clay, of the same lump to make one vessel unto honour, and another unto dishonour?
22 What if God, willing to shew his wrath, and to make his power known, endured with much longsuffering the vessels of wrath fitted to destruction:
23 And that he might make known the riches of his glory on the vessels of mercy, which he had afore prepared unto glory,
24 Even us, whom he hath called, not of the Jews only, but also of the Gentiles?


----------



## Double Barrel BB

Matthew
7:1-2

1 Judge not, that ye be not judged.
2 For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again.

John
7:24

24 Judge not according to the appearance, but judge righteous judgment.


----------



## Jeffriesw

John 3:3 

Jesus answered and said to him, “Most assuredly, I say to you, unless one is born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God.”


----------



## Double Barrel BB

Sorry got caught up in something else today... Sorry again for the tardyness...

Luke
1:37-47

37 For with God nothing shall be impossible.
38 And Mary said, Behold the handmaid of the Lord; be it unto me according to thy word. And the angel departed from her.
39 And Mary arose in those days, and went into the hill country with haste, into a city of Juda;
40 And entered into the house of Zacharias, and saluted Elisabeth.
41 And it came to pass, that, when Elisabeth heard the salutation of Mary, the babe leaped in her womb; and Elisabeth was filled with the Holy Ghost:
42 And she spake out with a loud voice, and said, Blessed art thou among women, and blessed is the fruit of thy womb.
43 And whence is this to me, that the mother of my Lord should come to me?
44 For, lo, as soon as the voice of thy salutation sounded in mine ears, the babe leaped in my womb for joy.
45 And blessed is she that believed: for there shall be a performance of those things which were told her from the Lord.
46 And Mary said, My soul doth magnify the Lord,
47 And my spirit hath rejoiced in God my Saviour.


----------



## Double Barrel BB

Matthew
5:3-11

3 Blessed are the poor in spirit: for their's is the kingdom of heaven.
4 Blessed are they that mourn: for they shall be comforted.
5 Blessed are the meek: for they shall inherit the earth.
6 Blessed are they which do hunger and thirst after righteousness: for they shall be filled.
7 Blessed are the merciful: for they shall obtain mercy.
8 Blessed are the pure in heart: for they shall see God.
9 Blessed are the peacemakers: for they shall be called the children of God.
10 Blessed are they which are persecuted for righteousness' sake: for their's is the kingdom of heaven.
11 Blessed are ye, when men shall revile you, and persecute you, and shall say all manner of evil against you falsely, for my sake.


----------



## Double Barrel BB

Proverbs
1:7-9

7 The fear of the LORD is the beginning of knowledge: but fools despise wisdom and instruction.
8 My son, hear the instruction of thy father, and forsake not the law of thy mother:
9 For they shall be an ornament of grace unto thy head, and chains about thy neck.

Proverbs
26:1-11

1 As snow in summer, and as rain in harvest, so honour is not seemly for a fool.
2 As the bird by wandering, as the swallow by flying, so the curse causeless shall not come.
3 A whip for the horse, a bridle for the as s, and a rod for the fool's back.
4 Answer not a fool according to his folly, lest thou also be like unto him.
5 Answer a fool according to his folly, lest he be wise in his own conceit.
6 He that sendeth a message by the hand of a fool cutteth off the feet, and drinketh damage.
7 The legs of the lame are not equal: so is a parable in the mouth of fools.
8 As he that bindeth a stone in a sling, so is he that giveth honour to a fool.
9 As a thorn goeth up into the hand of a drunkard, so is a parable in the mouth of fools.
10 The great God that formed all things both rewardeth the fool, and rewardeth transgressors.
11 As a dog returneth to his vomit, so a fool returneth to his folly.


----------



## Double Barrel BB

Jeremiah
17:9-11

9 The heart is deceitful above all things, and desperately wicked: who can know it?
10 I the LORD search the heart, I try the reins, even to give every man according to his ways, and according to the fruit of his doings.
11 As the partridge sitteth on eggs, and hatcheth them not; so he that getteth riches, and not by right, shall leave them in the midst of his days, and at his end shall be a fool.

Ezekiel
36:26-27

26 A new heart also will I give you, and a new spirit will I put within you: and I will take away the stony heart out of your flesh, and I will give you an heart of flesh.
27 And I will put my spirit within you, and cause you to walk in my statutes, and ye shall keep my judgments, and do them.

2 Corinthians
5:17-21

17 Therefore if any man be in Christ, he is a new creature: old things are passed away; behold, all things are become new.
18 And all things are of God, who hath reconciled us to himself by Jesus Christ, and hath given to us the ministry of reconciliation;
19 To wit, that God was in Christ, reconciling the world unto himself, not imputing their trespasses unto them; and hath committed unto us the word of reconciliation.
20 Now then we are ambassadors for Christ, as though God did beseech you by us: we pray you in Christ's stead, be ye reconciled to God.
21 For he hath made him to be sin for us, who knew no sin; that we might be made the righteousness of God in him.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Psalms 118:
22 The stone which the builders rejected
         Has become the chief cornerstone.
 23 This was the LORD’s doing;
         It is marvelous in our eyes.
 24 This is the day the LORD has made;
         We will rejoice and be glad in it.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Deuteronomy 30:15-16, TLB. "Look, today I have set before you life and death, depending on whether you obey or disobey. I have commanded you today to love the Lord your God and to follow His paths and to keep His laws, so that you will live and become a great nation, and so that the Lord your God will bless you and the land you are about to possess."


----------



## Jeffriesw

Titus 2: 1 But as for you, speak the things which are proper for sound doctrine: 2 that the older men be sober, reverent, temperate, sound in faith, in love, in patience; 3 the older women likewise, that they be reverent in behavior, not slanderers, not given to much wine, teachers of good things


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

2 Cor 7:10

For godly sorrow produces repentance [leading] to salvation, not to be regretted; but the sorrow of the world produces death.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Philippians 3:13-14
Brethren, I do not count myself to have apprehended; but one thing I do, forgetting those things which are behind and reaching forward to those things which are ahead, I press toward the goal for the prize of the upward call of God in Christ Jesus.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Deuteronomy 32:4
He is the Rock, his works are perfect, and all his ways are just. A faithful God who does no wrong, upright and just is he.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Titus 2:  
11 For the grace of God that brings salvation has appeared to all men, 12 teaching us that, denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should live soberly, righteously, and godly in the present age.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Psalm 146:5

Blessed is he whose help is the God of Jacob, whose hope is in the LORD his God,


----------



## Jeffriesw

15 For we do not have a High Priest who cannot sympathize with our weaknesses, but was in all points tempted as we are, yet without sin. 16 Let us therefore come boldly to the throne of grace, that we may obtain mercy and find grace to help in time of need.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Psalm 8:3 When I consider Your heavens, the work of Your fingers,
         The moon and the stars, which You have ordained,
 4 What is man that You are mindful of him,
         And the son of man that You visit him?
 5 For You have made him a little lower than the angels,*
         And You have crowned him with glory and honor.*


----------



## Banjo

Psalm 22:27

"All the ends of the earth will remember and turn to the LORD, and all the families of the nations will worship before You."


----------



## Banjo

Isaiah 65:25

"For I know their works and their thoughts; the time is coming to gather all nations and tongues.  And they shall come and see My glory."


----------



## Banjo

"He that hath no rule over his own spirit is like a city that is broken down, and without walls."

Proverbs 25:28


----------



## Jeffriesw

Matthew 6:12
Forgive us our debts, 
      as we also have forgiven our debtors.


----------



## Banjo

Forgive me, Swamp....I forgot until just now.  Hope you don't mind me posting this one as my final post:

Malachi 4

"'Surely the day is coming; it will burn like a furnace. All the arrogant and every evildoer will be stubble, and that day that is coming will set them on fire,' says the LORD Almighty. 'Not a root or a branch will be left to them.  But for you who revere my name, the sun of righteousness will rise with healing in its wings. And you will go out and leap like calves released from the stall.  Then you will trample down the wicked; they will be ashes under the soles of your feet on the day when I do these things,' says the LORD Almighty.

_Remember the law of my servant Moses, the decrees and laws I gave him at Horeb for all Israel._

 See, I will send you the prophet Elijah before that great and dreadful day of the LORD comes. He will turn the hearts of the fathers to their children, and the hearts of the children to their fathers; or else I will come and strike the land with a curse."


----------



## crackerdave

This one is a help to me,and hopefully for you: "Blessed is the man who perseveres under trial,because when he has withstood the test,he will receive the crown of life that God has promised to those who love him."  James 1:12 N.I.V.


----------



## crackerdave

"Every good and perfect gift is from above,coming down from the Father of the heavenly lights,who does not change like shifting shadows." James 1:17


----------



## crackerdave

"But the wisdom that comes from heaven is first of all pure;then peace-loving,considerate,submissive,full of mercy and good fruit,impartial and sincere."   James 3:17  N.I.V.


----------



## crackerdave

"Anyone who runs ahead and does not continue in the teachings of Christ does not have God; whoever continues in the teaching has both the Father and the Son.If anyone comes to you and does not bring this teaching,do not take him into your house or welcome him.Anyone who welcomes him shares in his wicked work."  2nd John 1:9-11. [NIV]


----------



## AmandaM

I have found the one I love! Song of Solomon 3:4


----------



## Coach Reynolds

Proverbs 17:22 "A joyful heart is good medicine, but a crushed spirit dries up the bones." This verse really helped me get through my time at basic combat training while I was away from my wife. I tried to remain joyful and not depressed about being away from her and the Lord helped me out everyday through this verse. I would get up every morning and read this verse to help start me day. God provides!!!


----------



## crackerdave

Amen! Thanks to y'all for posting.


----------



## crackerdave

"How great is the love that the Father has lavished on us,that we should be called children of God! And that is what we are! The reason the world does not know us is that it did not know him."
1st John 3:1


----------



## crackerdave

When Jesus spoke again to the people,he said,"I am the light of the world.Whoever follows me will never walk in darkness,but will have the light of life." John 8:12


----------



## BOFF

Matthew 6:31-34 

31So do not worry, saying, 'What shall we eat?' or 'What shall we drink?' or 'What shall we wear?' 32For the pagans run after all these things, and your heavenly Father knows that you need them. 33But seek first his kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well. 34Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.


----------



## crackerdave

My last day of posting the daily Bible verse,and then my brother Ronnie T. will take it up tomorrow.I know this verse has been quoted many times,but it is the "line in the sand" between Christianity and all other religions.

Jesus answered,""I am the way and the truth and the life.No one comes to the Father except by me." John 14:6 NIV


----------



## crackerdave

BOFF said:


> Matthew 6:31-34
> 
> 31So do not worry, saying, 'What shall we eat?' or 'What shall we drink?' or 'What shall we wear?' 32For the pagans run after all these things, and your heavenly Father knows that you need them. 33But seek first his kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well. 34Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.



Thanks for posting,Boff!


----------



## Ronnie T

*Monday*

1 Timothy 4:16(Paul's words to Timothy)
"Pay close attention to yourself and to your teaching; persevere in these things, for as you do this you will ensure salvation both for yourself and for those who hear you."


----------



## Ronnie T

2 Corinthians 13:5  
Test yourselves to see if you are in the faith; examine yourselves! Or do you not recognize this about yourselves, that Jesus Christ is in you--unless indeed you fail the test?

Self-examination.....
The toughest of all human judgements.
I'm much more adept at judging others than I am myself.
How about you! When you look, do you recognize Jesus Christ living in you?
Have a great Jesus Christ day.
Enjoy God's blessings and protection.
Lean upon Him for all of today.
Touch someone else's life.


----------



## Ronnie T

*Philippians 2:1-4*

Philippians 2:1-4
     Therefore if there is any encouragement in Christ, if there is any consolation of love, if there is any fellowship of the Spirit, if any affection and compassion, make my joy complete by being of the same mind, maintaining the same love, united in spirit, intent on one purpose. 
     Do nothing from selfishness or empty conceit, but with humility of mind regard one another as more important than yourselves; 
     do not merely look out for your own personal interests, but also for the interests of others.


----------



## Ronnie T

John 11:35 

Jesus wept.


----------



## Ronnie T

Hebrews 3:12-14

12Take care, brethren, that there not be in any one of you an evil, unbelieving heart that falls away from the living God. 
But encourage one another day after day, as long as it is still called "Today," so that none of you will be hardened by the deceitfulness of sin. 
For we have become partakers of Christ, if we hold fast the beginning of our assurance firm until the end,


----------



## Ronnie T

Matthew 12:35-36 Jesus said, “The good man brings good things out of the good stored up in him, and the evil man brings evil things out of the evil stored up in him. But I tell you that men will have to give account on the day of judgment for every CARELESS WORD they have spoken.”


----------



## Ronnie T

1John 4:13  We know that we live in him and he in us, because he has given us of his Spirit. 14And we have seen and testify that the Father has sent his Son to be the Savior of the world. 15If anyone acknowledges that Jesus is the Son of God, God lives in him and he in God. 16And so we know and rely on the love God has for us. 
      God is love. Whoever lives in love lives in God, and God in him. 17In this way, love is made complete among us so that we will have confidence on the day of judgment, because in this world we are like him. 18There is no fear in love. But perfect love drives out fear, because fear has to do with punishment. The one who fears is not made perfect in love.


----------



## Ronnie T

John 13:13-17

You call me Teacher and Lord; and you are right, for so I am. If I then, the Lord and the Teacher, washed your feet, you also ought to wash one another's feet. For I gave you an example that you also should do as I did to you. Truly, truly, I say to you, a slave is not greater than his master, neither is one who is sent greater than the one who sent him. If you know these things, you are blessed if you do them.


----------



## rjcruiser

Eccl 3:1-11

    1  There is an appointed time for everything. And there 
          is a time for every event under heaven-- 

    2  A time to give birth and a time to die;
         A time to plant and a time to uproot what is planted. 

    3  A time to kill and a time to heal;
         A time to tear down and a time to build up. 

    4  A time to weep and a time to laugh;
         A time to mourn and a time to dance. 

    5  A time to throw stones and a time to gather stones;
         A time to embrace and a time to shun embracing. 

    6  A time to search and a time to give up as lost;
         A time to keep and a time to throw away. 

    7  A time to tear apart and a time to sew together;
         A time to be silent and a time to speak. 

    8  A time to love and a time to hate;
         A time for war and a time for peace. 

    9  What profit is there to the worker from that in which he toils? 

  10  I have seen the task which God has given the sons of men with which to occupy themselves. 

  11   He has made everything appropriate in its time He has also set eternity in their heart, yet so that man will not find out the work which God has done from the beginning even to the end.


----------



## rjcruiser

*The Folly of Riches*

Eccl 5:10-20

10  He who loves money will not be satisfied with money, nor he who loves abundance with its income. This too is vanity. 

 11  When good things increase, those who consume them increase. So what is the advantage to their owners except to look on? 

 12  The sleep of the working man is pleasant, whether he eats little or much; but the full stomach of the rich man does not allow him to sleep. 

 13  There is a grievous evil which I have seen under the sun: riches being hoarded by their owner to his hurt. 

 14  When those riches were lost through a bad investment and he had fathered a son, then there was nothing to support him. 

 15  As he had come naked from his mother's womb, so will he return as he came He will take nothing from the fruit of his labor that he can carry in his hand. 

 16  This also is a grievous evil--exactly as a man is born, thus will he die. So what is the advantage to him who toils for the wind? 

 17  Throughout his life he also eats in darkness with great vexation, sickness and anger. 

 18  Here is what I have seen to be good and fitting: to eat, to drink and enjoy oneself in all one's labor in which he toils under the sun during the few years of his life which God has given him; for this is his reward. 

 19  Furthermore, as for every man to whom God has given riches and wealth, He has also empowered him to eat from them and to receive his reward and rejoice in his labor; this is the gift of God. 

 20  For he will not often consider the years of his life, because  God keeps him occupied with the gladness of his heart.


----------



## rjcruiser

*More Words of Wisdom from the wisest man to ever live*

Ecclesiastes 7:5

It is better to listen to the rebuke of a wise man
         Than for one to listen to the song of fools. 

Ecclesiastes 12:13-14

The conclusion, when all has been heard, is: fear God and keep His commandments, because this applies to every person. 

For God will bring every act to judgment, everything which is hidden, whether it is good or evil.


----------



## rjcruiser

*The Song of Moses and Israel*

Exodus 15

 1 Then Moses and the sons of Israel sang this song to the LORD, and said,
         "I will sing to the LORD, for He is highly exalted;
         The horse and its rider He has hurled into the sea. 

2"The LORD is my strength and song,
         And He has become my salvation;
         This is my God, and I will praise Him;
         My father's God, and I will extol Him. 

3"The LORD is a warrior;
         The LORD is His name. 

4"Pharaoh's chariots and his army He has cast into the sea;
         And the choicest of his officers are drowned in the Red Sea. 

5"The deeps cover them;
         They went down into the depths like a stone. 

6"Your right hand, O LORD, is majestic in power,
         Your right hand, O LORD, shatters the enemy. 

7"And in the greatness of Your excellence You overthrow those who rise up against You;
         You send forth Your burning anger, and it consumes them as chaff. 

8"At the blast of Your nostrils the waters were piled up,
         The flowing waters stood up like a heap;
         The deeps were congealed in the heart of the sea. 

9"The enemy said, 'I will pursue, I will overtake, I will divide the spoil;
         My desire shall be gratified against them;
         I will draw out my sword, my hand will destroy them.' 

10"You blew with Your wind, the sea covered them;
         They sank like lead in the mighty waters. 

11"Who is like You among the gods, O LORD?
         Who is like You, majestic in holiness,
         Awesome in praises, working wonders? 

12"You stretched out Your right hand,
         The earth swallowed them. 

13"In Your lovingkindness You have led the people whom You have redeemed;
         In Your strength You have guided them to Your holy habitation. 

14"The peoples have heard, they tremble;
         Anguish has gripped the inhabitants of Philistia. 

15"Then the chiefs of Edom were dismayed;
         The leaders of Moab, trembling grips them;
         All the inhabitants of Canaan have melted away. 

16"Terror and dread fall upon them;
         By the greatness of Your arm they are motionless as stone;
         Until Your people pass over, O LORD,
         Until the people pass over whom You have purchased. 

17"You will bring them and plant them in the mountain of Your inheritance,
         The place, O LORD, which You have made for Your dwelling,
         The sanctuary, O Lord, which Your hands have established. 

18"The LORD shall reign forever and ever."


----------



## Jeffriesw

John3:36 “He who believes in the Son has eternal life; but he who does not obey the Son will not see life, but the wrath of God abides on him.”


----------



## rjcruiser

Joshua 1:8

This book of the law shall not depart from your mouth, but you shall meditate on it day and night, so that you may be careful to do according to all that is written in it; for then you will make your way prosperous, and then you will have success.


----------



## rjcruiser

Jeremiah 17:5-8

5  Thus says the LORD,
         "Cursed is the man who trusts in mankind
         And makes flesh his strength,
         And whose heart turns away from the LORD. 

6  "For he will be like a bush in the desert
         And will not see when prosperity comes,
         But will live in stony wastes in the wilderness,
         A land of salt without inhabitant. 

7  "Blessed is the man who trusts in the LORD
         And whose trust is the LORD. 

8  "For he will be like a tree planted by the water,
         That extends its roots by a stream
         And will not fear when the heat comes;
         But its leaves will be green,
         And it will not be anxious in a year of drought
         Nor cease to yield fruit.


----------



## Branchminnow

KI1  11: 1  But king Solomon loved many strange women, together with the daughter of Pharaoh, women of the Moabites, Ammonites, Edomites, Zidonians, and Hittites: 
KI1  11: 2  Of the nations concerning which the LORD said unto the children of Israel, Ye shall not go in to them, neither shall they come in unto you: for surely they will turn away your heart after their gods: Solomon clave unto these in love. 
KI1  11: 3  And he had seven hundred wives, princesses, and three hundred concubines: and his wives turned away his heart. 
KI1  11: 4  For it came to pass, when Solomon was old, that his wives turned away his heart after other gods: and his heart was not perfect with the LORD his God, as was the heart of David his father. 
KI1  11: 5  For Solomon went after Ashtoreth the goddess of the Zidonians, and after Milcom the abomination of the Ammonites. 
KI1  11: 6  And Solomon did evil in the sight of the LORD, and went not fully after the LORD, as did David his father. 
KI1  11: 7  Then did Solomon build an high place for Chemosh, the abomination of Moab, in the hill that is before Jerusalem, and for Molech, the abomination of the children of Ammon. 
KI1  11: 8  And likewise did he for all his strange wives, which burnt incense and sacrificed unto their gods. 
KI1  11: 9  And the LORD was angry with Solomon, because his heart was turned from the LORD God of Israel, which had appeared unto him twice, 
KI1  11: 10  And had commanded him concerning this thing, that he should not go after other gods: but he kept not that which the LORD commanded. 
KI1  11: 11  Wherefore the LORD said unto Solomon, Forasmuch as this is done of thee, and thou hast not kept my covenant and my statutes, which I have commanded thee, I will surely rend the kingdom from thee, and will give it to thy servant.


----------



## Branchminnow

PRO  6: 16  These six things doth the LORD hate: yea, seven are an abomination unto him: 
PRO  6: 17  A proud look, a lying tongue, and hands that shed innocent blood, 
PRO  6: 18  An heart that deviseth wicked imaginations, feet that be swift in running to mischief, 
PRO  6: 19  A false witness that speaketh lies, and he that soweth discord among brethren.


----------



## Branchminnow

GEN  18: 1  And the LORD appeared unto him in the plains of Mamre: and he sat in the tent door in the heat of the day; 
GEN  18: 2  And he lift up his eyes and looked, and, lo, three men stood by him: and when he saw them, he ran to meet them from the tent door, and bowed himself toward the ground, 
GEN  18: 3  And said, My LORD, if now I have found favour in thy sight, pass not away, I pray thee, from thy servant: 
GEN  18: 4  Let a little water, I pray you, be fetched, and wash your feet, and rest yourselves under the tree: 
GEN  18: 5  And I will fetch a morsel of bread, and comfort ye your hearts; after that ye shall pass on: for therefore are ye come to your servant. And they said, So do, as thou hast said. 
GEN  18: 6  And Abraham hastened into the tent unto Sarah, and said, Make ready quickly three measures of fine meal, knead it, and make cakes upon the hearth. 
GEN  18: 7  And Abraham ran unto the herd, and fetcht a calf tender and good, and gave it unto a young man; and he hasted to dress it. 
GEN  18: 8  And he took butter, and milk, and the calf which he had dressed, and set it before them; and he stood by them under the tree, and they did eat.


----------



## Branchminnow

PRO  6: 5  Deliver thyself as a roe from the hand of the hunter, and as a bird from the hand of the fowler.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Deuteronomy 3:24
"O Sovereign LORD, you have begun to show to your servant your greatness and your strong hand. For what god is there in heaven or on earth who can do the deeds and mighty works you do?


----------



## Georgiaastro

Then spake Jesus again unto them, saying, I am the light of the world: he that followeth me shall not walk in darkness, but shall have the light of life.

John 8:12 KJV


----------



## Georgiaastro

Then Jesus said unto them, Yet a little while is the light with you. Walk while ye have the light, lest darkness come upon you: for he that walketh in darkness knoweth not whither he goeth.

KJV John 12:35


----------



## Georgiaastro

(For we walk by faith, not by sight 

2 Corithians 5:7 KJV


----------



## Georgiaastro

That ye might walk worthy of the Lord unto all pleasing, being fruitful in every good work, and increasing in the knowledge of God;

Colossians 1:10  KJV


----------



## Georgiaastro

But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship one with another, and the blood of Jesus Christ his Son cleanseth us from all sin.

1 John 1:7  KJV


----------



## Georgiaastro

Thou hast a few names even in Sardis which have not defiled their garments; and they shall walk with me in white: for they are worthy.

Rev 3:4  KJV


----------



## Georgiaastro

And the nations of them which are saved shall walk in the light of it: and the kings of the earth do bring their glory and honour into it.


Revelation 21:24   KJV


----------



## Handgunner

_Jeremiah 36:7_

Perhaps even yet they will turn from their evil ways and ask the Lords forgiveness before it is too late. For the Lord has threatened them with his terrible anger.


----------



## Handgunner

_Luke 17:_

1 One day Jesus said to his disciples, “There will always be temptations to sin, but what sorrow awaits the person who does the tempting! 

2 It would be better to be thrown into the sea with a millstone hung around your neck than to cause one of these little ones to fall into sin. 

3 So watch yourselves!  “If another believer sins, rebuke that person; then if there is repentance, forgive. 

4 Even if that person wrongs you seven times a day and each time turns again and asks forgiveness, you must forgive.”

5 The apostles said to the Lord, “Show us how to increase our faith.”

6 The Lord answered, “If you had faith even as small as a mustard seed, you could say to this mulberry tree, ‘May you be uprooted and thrown into the sea,’ and it would obey you!

7 “When a servant comes in from plowing or taking care of sheep, does his master say, ‘Come in and eat with me’? 

8 No, he says, ‘Prepare my meal, put on your apron, and serve me while I eat. Then you can eat later.’ 

9 And does the master thank the servant for doing what he was told to do? Of course not. 

10 In the same way, when you obey me you should say, ‘We are unworthy servants who have simply done our duty.’”


----------



## Handgunner

_Psalm 103_

_A psalm of David_. 

1 Let all that I am praise the Lord; with my whole heart, I will praise his holy name.

2 Let all that I am praise the Lord; may I never forget the good things he does for me.

3 He forgives all my sins and heals all my diseases.

4 He redeems me from death and crowns me with love and tender mercies.

5 He fills my life with good things.  My youth is renewed like the eagle’s!

6 The Lord gives righteousness and justice to all who are treated unfairly.

7 He revealed his character to Moses and his deeds to the people of Israel.

8 The Lord is compassionate and merciful, slow to get angry and filled with unfailing love.

9 He will not constantly accuse us, nor remain angry forever.

10 He does not punish us for all our sins; he does not deal harshly with us, as we deserve.

11 For his unfailing love toward those who fear him is as great as the height of the heavens above the earth.

12 He has removed our sins as far from us as the east is from the west.

13 The Lord is like a father to his children, tender and compassionate to those who fear him.

14 For he knows how weak we are; he remembers we are only dust.

15 Our days on earth are like grass; like wildflowers, we bloom and die.

16 The wind blows, and we are gone—as though we had never been here.

17 But the love of the Lord remains forever with those who fear him.

18 His salvation extends to the children’s children of those who are faithful to his covenant,of those who obey his commandments!

19 The Lord has made the heavens his throne; from there he rules over everything.

20 Praise the Lord, you angels, you mighty ones who carry out his plans,
      listening for each of his commands.
'
21 Yes, praise the Lord, you armies of angels who serve him and do his will!

22 Praise the Lord, everything he has created, everything in all his kingdom.  Let all that I am praise the Lord.


----------



## Handgunner

_Psalm 91_

1 He who dwells in the secret place of the Most High Shall abide under the shadow of the Almighty.

2 I will say of the LORD, “He is my refuge and my fortress;
 My God, in Him I will trust.”

3 Surely He shall deliver you from the snare of the fowler
         And from the perilous pestilence.

4 He shall cover you with His feathers, And under His wings you shall take refuge;   His truth shall be your shield and buckler.

5 You shall not be afraid of the terror by night, Nor of the arrow that flies by day,

6 Nor of the pestilence that walks in darkness, Nor of the destruction that lays waste at noonday.

7 A thousand may fall at your side, And ten thousand at your right hand; But it shall not come near you.

8 Only with your eyes shall you look, And see the reward of the wicked.

9 Because you have made the LORD, who is my refuge, even the Most High, your dwelling place,

10 No evil shall befall you, Nor shall any plague come near your dwelling;

11 For He shall give His angels charge over you, To keep you in all your ways.

12 In their hands they shall bear you up, Lest you dash your foot against a stone.

13 You shall tread upon the lion and the cobra, The young lion and the serpent you shall trample underfoot.

14 “Because he has set his love upon Me, therefore I will deliver him; I will set him on high, because he has known My name.

15 He shall call upon Me, and I will answer him; I will be with him in trouble; I will deliver him and honor him.

16 With long life I will satisfy him, And show him My salvation.”


----------



## Handgunner

Romans 11:22   

Notice how God is both kind and severe. He is severe toward those who disobeyed, but kind to you if you continue to trust in his kindness. But if you stop trusting, you also will be cut off.


----------



## Handgunner

Ecclesiastes: 3

1 To everything there is a season, A time for every purpose under heaven:

2 A time to be born, and a time to die; A time to plant, And a time to pluck what is planted;

3 A time to kill, and a time to heal; A time to break down,
And a time to build up;

4 A time to weep, and a time to laugh; A time to mourn,
And a time to dance;

5 A time to cast away stones, And a time to gather stones;
      A time to embrace, And a time to refrain from embracing;

6 A time to gain, and a time to lose;  A time to keep,
And a time to throw away;

7 A time to tear, and a time to sew; A time to keep silence,
And a time to speak;

8 A time to love, And a time to hate; A time of war, And a time of peace.

9 What profit has the worker from that in which he labors? 

10 I have seen the God-given task with which the sons of men are to be occupied. 

11 He has made everything beautiful in its time. Also He has put eternity in their hearts, except that no one can find out the work that God does from beginning to end.

12 I know that nothing is better for them than to rejoice, and to do good in their lives, 

13 and also that every man should eat and drink and enjoy the good of all his labor—it is the gift of God.

14 I know that whatever God does, It shall be forever. 
      Nothing can be added to it,  And nothing taken from it.
      God does it, that men should fear before Him.

15 That which is has already been, And what is to be has already been;      And God requires an account of what is past.

16 Moreover I saw under the sun: In the place of judgment, Wickedness was there; And in the place of righteousness, Iniquity was there.

17 I said in my heart, “ God shall judge the righteous and the wicked, For there is a time there for every purpose and for every work.”

18 I said in my heart, “Concerning the condition of the sons of men, God tests them, that they may see that they themselves are like animals.” 

19 For what happens to the sons of men also happens to animals; one thing befalls them: as one dies, so dies the other. Surely, they all have one breath; man has no advantage over animals, for all is vanity. 

20 All go to one place: all are from the dust, and all return to dust. 

21 Who knows the spirit of the sons of men, which goes upward, and the spirit of the animal, which goes down to the earth?

22 So I perceived that nothing is better than that a man should rejoice in his own works, for that is his heritage. For who can bring him to see what will happen after him?


----------



## Handgunner

_Matthew _23:12   
But those who exalt themselves will be humbled, and those who humble themselves will be exalted.


----------



## Lorri

I WILL praise You, O Lord, with my whole heart;
I will tell of all Your marvelous works.
I will be glad and rejoice in You;
I will sing praise to Your name,
O Most High.

When my enemies turn back,
They shall fall and perish at Your presence.
For You have maintained my right and my cause;
You sat on the throne judging in righteousness.
You have rebuked the nations.
You have destroyed the wicked;
You have blotted out their name forever and ever.

Psalms 9 1-6


----------



## Lorri

The Spirit of the Lord GOD is upon Me,
Because the Lord has anointed Me
To preach good tidings to the poor;
He has sent Me to heal the brokenhearted,
To proclaim liberty to the captives,
And the opening of the prison to those who are bound,
To proclaim the acceptable year of the Lord,
And the day of vengeance of our God;
To comfort all who mourn,
To console those who mourn in Zion
To give them beauty for ashes,
The oil of joy for mourning,
The garment of praise for the  spirit of heaviness,
That they may be called trees of righteousness,
The planting of the Lord,
that He may be glorified. 

Isaiah 61 1-3


----------



## Lorri

Evil men do not understand justice,
but those who seek the Lord understand all.

Proverbs 28:5


----------



## Lorri

PRAISE the LORD!

Oh, give thanks to the LORD, for He is good!
For His mercy endures forever.

Psalm 106:1


----------



## Lorri

PRESERVE me, O God, for in You I put my trust.

O my soul, you have said to the Lord,
You are my Lord,
My goodness is nothing apart form You.
As for the saints who are on the earth,
They are the excellent ones, in whom is all my delight.

Psalm 15: 1-3


----------



## Lorri

The Lord GOD has give Me 
The tongue of the learned.
That I should know how to speak,,
A word in season to him who is weary.
He awakes Me morning by morning.
He awakes My ear
To hear as the learned.
The Lord GOD has opened My ear;
And I was not rebellious.
Nor did I turn away.
I gave My back to those who struck Me.
And My cheeks to those who plucked out the beard;
I did not hide My face from shame and spitting.

Isaiah 50 4-6


----------



## Lorri

For, dear brothers, you have been given freedom: not freedom to do wrong, but freedom to love and serve each other. For the whole Law can be summed up in this one command: “Love others as you love yourself.” But if instead of showing love among yourselves you are always critical and catty, watch out! Beware of ruining each other. Galatians 5: 13-15


----------



## Jeffriesw

Dawg2 will be posting this week, but could not be here this morning.
This is from Him:

Matthew
Chapter 14
1 At that time Herod the tetrarch heard of the reputation of Jesus 
2 and said to his servants, "This man is John the Baptist. He has been raised from the dead; that is why mighty powers are at work in him." 
3 Now Herod had arrested John, bound (him), and put him in prison on account of Herodias, 3 the wife of his brother Philip, 
4 for John had said to him, "It is not lawful for you to have her." 
5 Although he wanted to kill him, he feared the people, for they regarded him as a prophet. 
6 But at a birthday celebration for Herod, the daughter of Herodias performed a dance before the guests and delighted Herod 
7 so much that he swore to give her whatever she might ask for. 
8 Prompted by her mother, she said, "Give me here on a platter the head of John the Baptist." 
9 The king was distressed, but because of his oaths and the guests who were present, he ordered that it be given, 
10 and he had John beheaded in the prison. 
11 His head was brought in on a platter and given to the girl, who took it to her mother. 
12 His disciples came and took away the corpse and buried him; and they went and told Jesus. 
13 When Jesus heard of it, he withdrew in a boat to a deserted place by himself. The crowds heard of this and followed him on foot from their towns. 
14 When he disembarked and saw the vast crowd, his heart was moved with pity for them, and he cured their sick. 
15 When it was evening, the disciples approached him and said, "This is a deserted place and it is already late; dismiss the crowds so that they can go to the villages and buy food for themselves." 
16 (Jesus) said to them, "There is no need for them to go away; give them some food yourselves." 
17 But they said to him, "Five loaves and two fish are all we have here." 
18 Then he said, "Bring them here to me," 
19 and he ordered the crowds to sit down on the grass. Taking 5 the five loaves and the two fish, and looking up to heaven, he said the blessing, broke the loaves, and gave them to the disciples, who in turn gave them to the crowds. 
20 They all ate and were satisfied, and they picked up the fragments left over 6 --twelve wicker baskets full. 
21 Those who ate were about five thousand men, not counting women and children for me on Monday:


----------



## Jeffriesw

James 1:19 So then, my beloved brethren, let every man be swift to hear, slow to speak, slow to wrath; 20 for the wrath of man does not produce the righteousness of God.


----------



## Jeffriesw

James 1:21 Therefore lay aside all filthiness and overflow of wickedness, and receive with meekness the implanted word, which is able to save your souls.


----------



## Jeffriesw

James 1:22-25

22 But be doers of the word, and not hearers only, deceiving yourselves. 23 For if anyone is a hearer of the word and not a doer, he is like a man observing his natural face in a mirror; 24 for he observes himself, goes away, and immediately forgets what kind of man he was. 25 But he who looks into the perfect law of liberty and continues in it, and is not a forgetful hearer but a doer of the work, this one will be blessed in what he does.


----------



## Jeffriesw

James 1:26-27

26 If anyone among you thinks he is religious, and does not bridle his tongue but deceives his own heart, this one’s religion is useless. 27 Pure and undefiled religion before God and the Father is this: to visit orphans and widows in their trouble, and to keep oneself unspotted from the world.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Psalms 3:1

    Proverbs 3 
New American Standard Bible  

The Rewards of Wisdom
1 My son, do not forget my teaching,
But let your heart keep my commandments; 
2 For length of days and years of life
And peace they will add to you. 
3 Do not let kindness and truth leave you;
Bind them around your neck,
Write them on the tablet of your heart. 
4 So you will find favor and good repute
In the sight of God and man.


----------



## Jeffriesw

1st Corinthians 2:


10 But God has revealed them to us through His Spirit. For the Spirit searches all things, yes, the deep things of God. 11 For what man knows the things of a man except the spirit of the man which is in him? Even so no one knows the things of God except the Spirit of God. 12 Now we have received, not the spirit of the world, but the Spirit who is from God, that we might know the things that have been freely given to us by God.
13 These things we also speak, not in words which man’s wisdom teaches but which the Holy[d] Spirit teaches, comparing spiritual things with spiritual. 14 But the natural man does not receive the things of the Spirit of God, for they are foolishness to him; nor can he know them, because they are spiritually discerned. 15 But he who is spiritual judges all things, yet he himself is rightly judged by no one. 16 For “who has known the mind of the LORD that he may instruct Him?”[e] But we have the mind of Christ.


----------



## CRT

Beloved, do not believe every spirit, but test the spirits to see whether they are from God, for many false prophets have gone out into the world. By this you know the Spirit of God: every spirit that confesses that Jesus Christ has come in the flesh is from God, and every spirit that does not confess Jesus is not from God. This is the spirit of the antichrist, which you heard was coming and now is in the world already. 
(1 John 4:1-3)


----------



## CRT

And if Christ has not been raised, then our preaching is in vain and your faith is in vain. We are even found to be misrepresenting God, because we testified about God that he raised Christ, whom he did not raise if it is true that the dead are not raised. For if the dead are not raised, not even Christ has been raised. And if Christ has not been raised, your faith is futile and you are still in your sins. Then those also who have fallen asleep in Christ have perished. If in Christ we have hope in this life only, we are of all people most to be pitied. But in fact Christ has been raised from the dead, the firstfruits of those who have fallen asleep. 
(1 Corinthians 15:14-20)


----------



## CRT

A reminder that we need to spend time alone with God:


And immediately he left the synagogue and entered the house of Simon and Andrew, with James and John. Now Simon's mother-in-law lay ill with a fever, and immediately they told him about her. And he came and took her by the hand and lifted her up, and the fever left her, and she began to serve them. That evening at sundown they brought to him all who were sick or oppressed by demons. And the whole city was gathered together at the door. And he healed many who were sick with various diseases, and cast out many demons. And he would not permit the demons to speak, because they knew him. _And rising very early in the morning, while it was still dark, he departed and went out to a desolate place, and there he prayed. _(Mark 1:29-35)


----------



## CRT

Their prince shall be one of themselves; their ruler shall come out from their midst; I will make him draw near, and he shall approach me, for who would dare of himself to approach me? declares the LORD. And you shall be my people, and I will be your God." 
(Jeremiah 30:21-22)


----------



## CRT

To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. How long, O LORD? Will you forget me forever? How long will you hide your face from me? How long must I take counsel in my soul and have sorrow in my heart all the day? How long shall my enemy be exalted over me? Consider and answer me, O LORD my God; light up my eyes, lest I sleep the sleep of death, lest my enemy say, "I have prevailed over him," lest my foes rejoice because I am shaken. But I have trusted in your steadfast love; my heart shall rejoice in your salvation. I will sing to the LORD, because he has dealt bountifully with me. 
(Psalms 13:1-6)


----------



## Core Lokt

Esther 6, 1-11

Mordecai Honored 

 1 That night the king could not sleep; so he ordered the book of the chronicles, the record of his reign, to be brought in and read to him. 2 It was found recorded there that Mordecai had exposed Bigthana and Teresh, two of the king's officers who guarded the doorway, who had conspired to assassinate King Xerxes. 
 3 "What honor and recognition has Mordecai received for this?" the king asked. 
      "Nothing has been done for him," his attendants answered. 

 4 The king said, "Who is in the court?" Now Haman had just entered the outer court of the palace to speak to the king about hanging Mordecai on the gallows he had erected for him. 

 5 His attendants answered, "Haman is standing in the court." 
      "Bring him in," the king ordered. 

 6 When Haman entered, the king asked him, "What should be done for the man the king delights to honor?" 
      Now Haman thought to himself, "Who is there that the king would rather honor than me?" 7 So he answered the king, "For the man the king delights to honor, 8 have them bring a royal robe the king has worn and a horse the king has ridden, one with a royal crest placed on its head. 9 Then let the robe and horse be entrusted to one of the king's most noble princes. Let them robe the man the king delights to honor, and lead him on the horse through the city streets, proclaiming before him, 'This is what is done for the man the king delights to honor!' " 

 10 "Go at once," the king commanded Haman. "Get the robe and the horse and do just as you have suggested for Mordecai the Jew, who sits at the king's gate. Do not neglect anything you have recommended." 

 11 So Haman got the robe and the horse. He robed Mordecai, and led him on horseback through the city streets, proclaiming before him, "This is what is done for the man the king delights to honor!" 




When we’re too preoccupied to hear God’s voice, He will often get our attention by giving us a restless spirit. The book of Esther gives us a wonderful example of this. 

In the sixth chapter, we see that King Xerxes “could not sleep so he gave an order to bring the book of records, the chronicles, and they were read before the king” (v. 1). 

As a result, Xerxes became aware of an assassination plot that had been foiled by a man named Mordecai. Filled with gratitude for this act of service, the ruler made plans to honor him. 

What Xerxes could not have known, though, is that this hero had been targeted by Haman, one of the royal advisors. Not only had Haman plotted to hang Mordecai the Jew (5:14); he was also planning to exterminate the entire Jewish population. As a result of the king’s intervention, however, Mordecai and all of the Jews were saved. 

Now, what started this process? It was a restless night. Xerxes did not know why he couldn’t sleep, but we know—the king had insomnia because God was trying to get his attention. The Lord had something important to say to Xerxes, and His way of getting through to him was an unpleasant night of sleeplessness. 

How often has this happened to you? You go about your career and activities, but a restlessness seems to hang over you, often causing sleepless nights. In such moments, dare to bow and pray, “Lord, what is it You want to tell me?” You’ll discover that God can and will speak in your unrest.


----------



## Core Lokt

2 Corinthians 5, 9-10

9So we make it our goal to please him, whether we are at home in the body or away from it. 10For we must all appear before the judgment seat of Christ, that each one may receive what is due him for the things done while in the body, whether good or bad.




Church members sometimes get the mistaken idea that service to God must be an “up front” kind of activity. To their way of thinking, the preacher and the choir soloist serve God, but the rest of us are just trying to get through the day—and maybe in the future we’ll get a chance to do some great thing for the Lord. 

The truth is that much of our daily life is spent serving God’s purpose. In fact, our greatest impact might come out of a small act of faithfulness. When I was 17 years of age, my grandfather spent one week with me. He likely did not think there was much eternal significance to sitting on the back porch swing talking with his teenage grandson. But the spiritual principles he shared changed my life. I’ve used them in almost every sermon, which means that my grandfather has blessed millions of people. 

God’s followers shouldn’t underestimate the scope of ministry. If we limit our service to special “church tasks,” we’ll miss everyday opportunities to make a difference. 

The Scriptures are full of ordinary but necessary things for believers to do: care for the less fortunate (Ex. 22:22); train children (Prov. 22:6); use Christian liberty wisely (1 Cor. 8:7-13); “admonish the unruly, encourage the fainthearted, help the weak” (1 Thess. 5:14); and so on. 

Believers make up Jesus’ body on earth. We are His hands to reach out, His feet to go where the need is, and His mouth to give comfort and share the gospel. What role are you meant to fulfill today? Prayerfully commit to serve the Lord in everything you do.


----------



## Core Lokt

Acts 13: 1-5


Barnabas and Saul Sent Off 

 1In the church at Antioch there were prophets and teachers: Barnabas, Simeon called Niger, Lucius of Cyrene, Manaen (who had been brought up with Herod the tetrarch) and Saul. 2While they were worshiping the Lord and fasting, the Holy Spirit said, "Set apart for me Barnabas and Saul for the work to which I have called them." 3So after they had fasted and prayed, they placed their hands on them and sent them off.
On Cyprus 
 4The two of them, sent on their way by the Holy Spirit, went down to Seleucia and sailed from there to Cyprus. 5When they arrived at Salamis, they proclaimed the word of God in the Jewish synagogues. John was with them as their helper. 




Our heavenly Father’s desire is that we believe in the Lord Jesus Christ (John 6:29), become like Him (Rom. 8:29), and carry out God’s plan (Eph. 2:10). Setting goals will help us to succeed in accomplishing His work. 

Asking God for instruction is where we should begin every time. Through meditating on the Scriptures, seeking the Lord in prayer, and receiving wise counsel, we can determine the work He has chosen for us. Setting wise goals along the way will also help us achieve it in a godly manner. 

I remember a time when I wanted to get a clearer picture of the Lord’s work for me and how to carry it out. I set aside a week to pray and fast while I sought to know His plans. Each day I would record ideas that came to mind. Sometimes they would seem too big, and I would hesitate. But I could sense the Spirit’s urging to write everything down. By week’s end, I had a list of goals. Some of them were short-term—for the next day, week, or month. Others were intermediate, covering a year or two, or long-range for the following five to ten years. Many of the ideas seemed like impossibilities at the time. It surprised me how God brought many of them to fruition, not because of anything I planned but because they were what He wanted. 

Life is a gift: God gave us physical life in our mother’s womb and spiritual life in Christ (John 20:31). To waste what He has given is wrong. Setting goals in line with His purposes will help us succeed both spiritually and physically—in growing Christlikeness as well as relationships and work.


----------



## Core Lokt

1 Corinthians 2:9-10

9However, as it is written: "No eye has seen, no ear has heard,  no mind has conceived what God has prepared for those who love him"*— 10but God has revealed it to us by his Spirit.The Spirit searches all things, even the deep things of God. 



The apostle Paul continually strove to be and do all that God wanted. This former enemy of Christians became a passionate worker for the kingdom who succeeded in his assigned tasks. For us to experience success, we need to have: 

Clarity. Paul knew the key cities he planned to visit on each of his missionary journeys. His goal was to share the gospel and establish churches in each of them. The more clearly you can visualize the goal, the more sensitive you’ll be to opportunities for achieving it. In addition, you will become more aware of God’s timing. On Paul’s first trip to Ephesus, the people invited him to stay, but he declined (Acts 18:20-21), knowing he had to move on to the other locations. However, when he was able, he returned and stayed there two years, teaching and building up their faith (Acts 19:10). 

Commitment. Paul was fully committed to God’s plan to spread the gospel in the Gentile world. He so valued his salvation that he wanted to share it with those who did not know Christ. His profound gratitude gave him a passion to carry out the Lord’s plan. Such godly fervor was not unique to Paul. The Bible is filled with stories of ordinary men and women who dedicated themselves to accomplishing the Lord’s plan for their lives. 

Like the apostle, be sure to seek God on a daily basis so you do not wander from His chosen way. Ask for the Spirit’s empowering so you can move past your fears and insecurities. Allow Him to teach and lead you (John 14:26). He will accomplish more in and through you than you could imagine.*


----------



## Core Lokt

Philippians 4:4-19


4Rejoice in the Lord always. I will say it again: Rejoice! 5Let your gentleness be evident to all. The Lord is near. 6Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. 7And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus. 

 8Finally, brothers, whatever is true, whatever is noble, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is admirable—if anything is excellent or praiseworthy—think about such things. 9Whatever you have learned or received or heard from me, or seen in me—put it into practice. And the God of peace will be with you.

Thanks for Their Gifts 
 10I rejoice greatly in the Lord that at last you have renewed your concern for me. Indeed, you have been concerned, but you had no opportunity to show it. 11I am not saying this because I am in need, for I have learned to be content whatever the circumstances. 12I know what it is to be in need, and I know what it is to have plenty. I have learned the secret of being content in any and every situation, whether well fed or hungry, whether living in plenty or in want. 13I can do everything through him who gives me strength. 
 14Yet it was good of you to share in my troubles. 15Moreover, as you Philippians know, in the early days of your acquaintance with the gospel, when I set out from Macedonia, not one church shared with me in the matter of giving and receiving, except you only; 16for even when I was in Thessalonica, you sent me aid again and again when I was in need. 17Not that I am looking for a gift, but I am looking for what may be credited to your account. 18I have received full payment and even more; I am amply supplied, now that I have received from Epaphroditus the gifts you sent. They are a fragrant offering, an acceptable sacrifice, pleasing to God. 19And my God will meet all your needs according to his glorious riches in Christ Jesus. 





Healthy thinking is a key contributor to godly success. And the Scriptures have a lot to say about what a believer’s mind should and should not dwell upon. That is because every choice we make, every word we speak, and every action we take begins as a thought. So we really need to have our heads on straight, so to speak. 

The Bible contains long lists of activities and thoughts that may have been part of our old existence but aren’t suited to a victorious life in Christ. We are to lay aside attitudes like anger, jealousy, and self-pity. Negativity held in the head and heart can work its way outward like spreading poison, tainting conduct, conversation, and character. 

God’s Word also offers right ways of thinking to keep grace and love flowing. Setting our minds on heavenly things is a choice (Phil 4:8). Consider Paul, whom the modern church surely sees as successful. But his contemporaries would have seen a man repeatedly beaten, jailed, and persecuted. 

He was often impoverished and friendless. And yet, during one of his many prison terms, Paul wrote of his joy, contentment, and unshakable faith in God (vv. 10-19). His life is an awesome expression of a positive faith attitude. He was a man committed to thinking godly thoughts whether his life was marked by blessing or adversity. 

Proverbs 23:7 sums up the profound effect of our thought life: “For as [a man] thinks within himself, so he is.” Paul believed he was the beloved servant of almighty God, and he acted like it! Perhaps it’s time for you to claim the healthy, fulfilling thought life available through reading Scripture.


----------



## Core Lokt

Proverbs 19:19

19 A hot-tempered man must pay the penalty; 
       if you rescue him, you will have to do it again. 



Anger is a common emotion that arises when one encounters a threat, insult, injustice, or frustration. God Himself feels anger, and He has given us this same ability. However, because of our fallen nature, we often respond in a sinful manner when this intense feeling overwhelms us. 

One prevalent sinful response is to hold onto anger until it becomes part of our character. It takes up residence in the innermost being and starts to twist thinking and agitate emotions. Peace and joy are noticeably absent because they cannot coexist with the anxiety and frustration that accompany bitterness. 

After poisoning the character, an angry spirit spills over into other relationships. Hurtful words are thrown like flaming arrows, even at those who aren’t the cause of the rage. Shields of self-protection are raised in an effort to avoid any future hurts. Unfortunately, the result of these behaviors is stressed relationships and isolation. 

While anger can damage character and connections with others, its most tragic consequence is broken fellowship with God. Wrath not only hinders His work in and through believers; it also grieves the Father’s heart. He desires to shower His children with blessings, but fists full of anger cannot receive His riches of character and calling. 

Are you harboring anger? It could be so deeply buried within your soul that you are unaware of its presence. But sustained, unresolved bitterness will affect every area of your life. Ask God to reveal any hidden resentment. Release it, and take hold of the riches of Christ.


----------



## The Original Rooster

Psalms 100

1  Make a joyful noise unto the LORD, all ye lands.
2  Serve the LORD with gladness: come before his presence with singing. 
 3  Know ye that the LORD he is God: it is he that hath made us, and not we ourselves; we are his people, and the sheep of his pasture. 
 4  Enter into his gates with thanksgiving, and into his courts with praise: be thankful unto him,and bless his name. 
 5  For the LORD is good; his mercy is everlasting and his truth endureth to all generations.


----------



## The Original Rooster

Matthew 8:5-13 

 5 And when Jesus was entered into Capernaum, there came unto him a centurion, beseeching him, 

 6 And saying, Lord, my servant lieth at home sick of the palsy, grievously tormented. 

 7 And Jesus saith unto him, I will come and heal him. 

 8 The centurion answered and said, Lord, I am not worthy that thou shouldest come under my roof: but speak the word only, and my servant shall be healed. 

 9 For I am a man under authority, having soldiers under me: and I say to this man, Go, and he goeth; and to another, Come, and he cometh; and to my servant, Do this, and he doeth it. 

 10 When Jesus heard it, he marvelled, and said to them that followed, Verily I say unto you, I have not found so great faith, no, not in Israel. 

 11 And I say unto you, That many shall come from the east and west, and shall sit down with Abraham, and Isaac, and Jacob, in the kingdom of heaven. 

 12 But the children of the kingdom shall be cast out into outer darkness: there shall be weeping and gnashing of teeth. 

 13 And Jesus said unto the centurion, Go thy way; and as thou hast believed, so be it done unto thee. And his servant was healed in the same hour.


----------



## The Original Rooster

Matthew 25:21 

His lord said unto him, Well done, thou good and faithful servant: thou hast been faithful over a few things, I will make thee ruler over many things: enter thou into the joy of thy lord.


----------



## The Original Rooster

Proverbs 3:11-12

11 My son, do not despise the LORD's discipline 
       and do not resent his rebuke, 

 12 because the LORD disciplines those he loves, 
       as a father the son he delights in.


----------



## The Original Rooster

Ecclesiastes 3:12-13

12 I know that there is no good in them, but for a man to rejoice, and to do good in his life.
13 And also that every man should eat and drink, and enjoy the good of all his labour, it is the gift of God.


----------



## The Original Rooster

Proverbs 6:9-11 

9 How long wilt thou sleep, O sluggard? when wilt thou arise out of thy sleep? 

10 Yet a little sleep, a little slumber, a little folding of the hands to sleep: 

11 So shall thy poverty come as one that travelleth, and thy want as an armed man.


----------



## The Original Rooster

1 John 3:1-2

1 Behold, what manner of love the Father hath bestowed upon us, that we should be called the sons of God: therefore the world knoweth us not, because it knew him not. 

2 Beloved, now are we the sons of God, and it doth not yet appear what we shall be: but we know that, when he shall appear, we shall be like him; for we shall see him as he is.


----------



## Israel

Habakkuk 2: 3 For the vision is yet for an appointed time, but at the end it shall speak, and not lie: though it tarry, wait for it; because it will surely come, it will not tarry.


----------



## Israel

2 Timothy 1: 12 For the which cause I also suffer these things: nevertheless I am not ashamed: for I know whom I have believed, and am persuaded that he is able to keep that which I have committed unto him against that day.


----------



## Israel

Joshua 23: 14 And, behold, this day I am going the way of all the earth: and ye know in all your hearts and in all your souls, that not one thing hath failed of all the good things which the LORD your God spake concerning you; all are come to pass unto you, and not one thing hath failed thereof.


----------



## Israel

1 Peter 2: 9 But ye are a chosen generation, a royal priesthood, an holy nation, a peculiar people; that ye should shew forth the praises of him who hath called you out of darkness into his marvellous light;


----------



## Israel

If you believe the following, I pray and have every confidence, you will be as joyful as the Lord.



Romans 8: 32 He that spared not his own Son, but delivered him up for us all, how shall he not with him also freely give us all things?
Romans 8: 33 Who shall lay any thing to the charge of God's elect? It is God that justifieth.
Romans 8: 34 Who is he that condemneth? It is Christ that died, yea rather, that is risen again, who is even at the right hand of God, who also maketh intercession for us.
Romans 8: 35 Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? shall tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or peril, or sword?
Romans 8: 36 As it is written, For thy sake we are killed all the day long; we are accounted as sheep for the slaughter.
Romans 8: 37 Nay, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him that loved us.
Romans 8: 38 For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come,
Romans 8: 39 Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## Israel

Revelation 14: 13 And I heard a voice from heaven saying unto me, Write, Blessed are the dead which die in the Lord from henceforth: Yea, saith the Spirit, that they may rest from their labours; and their works do follow them.


----------



## Israel

John 17: 23 I in them, and thou in me, that they may be made perfect in one; and that the world may know that thou hast sent me, and hast loved them, as thou hast loved me.


----------



## Melissa

Philippians 1:19-26

19 For I know that this shall turn to my salvation through your prayer, and the supply of the Spirit of Jesus Christ, 

20 According to my earnest expectation and my hope, that in nothing I shall be ashamed, but that with all boldness, as always, so now also Christ shall be magnified in my body, whether it be by life, or by death. 

21 For to me to live is Christ, and to die is gain. 

22 But if I live in the flesh, this is the fruit of my labour: yet what I shall choose I wot not. 

23 For I am in a strait betwixt two, having a desire to depart, and to be with Christ; which is far better: 

24 Nevertheless to abide in the flesh is more needful for you. 

25 And having this confidence, I know that I shall abide and continue with you all for your furtherance and joy of faith; 

26 That your rejoicing may be more abundant in Jesus Christ for me by my coming to you again.


----------



## Melissa

Psalm 46

1 God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble. 

2 Therefore will not we fear, though the earth be removed, and though the mountains be carried into the midst of the sea; 

3 Though the waters thereof roar and be troubled, though the mountains shake with the swelling thereof. Selah. 

4  There is a river, the streams whereof shall make glad the city of God, the holy place of the tabernacles of the most High. 

5 God is in the midst of her; she shall not be moved: God shall help her, and that right early.

6 The heathen raged, the kingdoms were moved: he uttered his voice, the earth melted. 

7 The LORD of hosts is with us; the God of Jacob is our refuge. Selah. 

8 Come, behold the works of the LORD, what desolations he hath made in the earth. 

9 He maketh wars to cease unto the end of the earth; he breaketh the bow, and cutteth the spear in sunder; he burneth the chariot in the fire. 

10 Be still, and know that I am God: I will be exalted among the heathen, I will be exalted in the earth. 

11 The LORD of hosts is with us; the God of Jacob is our refuge. Selah.


----------



## Melissa

Joshua 1:9

9 Have not I commanded thee? Be strong and of a good courage; be not afraid, neither be thou dismayed: for the LORD thy God is with thee whithersoever thou goest.


----------



## Melissa

Matthew 16: 24-28

24 Then said Jesus unto his disciples, If any man will come after me, let him deny himself, and take up his cross, and follow me. 

25 For whosoever will save his life shall lose it: and whosoever will lose his life for my sake shall find it. 

26 For what is a man profited, if he shall gain the whole world, and lose his own soul? or what shall a man give in exchange for his soul? 

27 For the Son of man shall come in the glory of his Father with his angels; and then he shall reward every man according to his works.

28 Verily I say unto you, There be some standing here, which shall not taste of death, till they see the Son of man coming in his kingdom.


----------



## Melissa

Proverbs 27:20

20 H-e-l-l and destruction are never full; so the eyes of man are never satisfied.


----------



## Melissa

Proverbs 2:5-6

5 Then shalt thou understand the fear of the LORD, and find the knowledge of God. 

6 For the LORD giveth wisdom: out of his mouth cometh knowledge and understanding.


----------



## Melissa

1 Peter 4:16

16 Yet if any man suffer as a Christian, let him not be ashamed; but let him glorify God on this behalf.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Monday 11-9

2 Peter 3:18   But grow in grace, and in the knowledge of our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ. To him be glory both now and for ever. Amen.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Tuesday 11-10

Colossians 1:16	  	For by him were all things created, that are in heaven, and that are in earth, visible and invisible, whether they be thrones, or dominions, or principalities, or powers: all things were created by him, and for him:


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Wednesday 11-11

 Psalms 46:1   God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Thursday 11-12

Psalm 2:11  Serve the LORD with fear, and rejoice with trembling.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

*my personal favorite...*

Romans 10: 9,10

For if you confess with your mouth the Lord Jesus, and believe in your heart that God raised Him from the dead, YOU WILL BE SAVED.

For with the heart man believes unto righteousness, and with the mouth confession is made unto salvation.


He made it easy.   Rich/poor, stupid/educated....He invites all.

Bandy


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Friday 11 - 13

Psalm 4:1   Hear me when I call, O God of my righteousness: thou hast enlarged me when I was in distress; have mercy upon me, and hear my prayer.


----------



## makeit

*Psalm 100: 3*

Know ye that the Lord he is God: it is he that hath made us, and not we ourselves; we are his people, and the sheep of his pasture.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Saturday 11 - 14

St. John 1: 1-4
1:1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. 1:2 The same was in the beginning with God. 1:3 All things were made by him; and without him was not any thing made that was made. 1:4 In him was life; and the life was the light of men. 1:5 And the light shineth in darkness; and the darkness comprehended it not.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Sunday 11-15

 Acts 4:12   Neither is there salvation in any other: for there is none other name under heaven given among men, whereby we must be saved.


----------



## Jeffriesw

2 Corinthians 6:14

14 Do not be unequally yoked together with unbelievers. For what fellowship has righteousness with lawlessness? And what communion has light with darkness? 15 And what accord has Christ with Belial? Or what part has a believer with an unbeliever? 16 And what agreement has the temple of God with idols? For you are the temple of the living God. As God has said: 


      “ I will dwell in them
      And walk among them.
      I will be their God,
      And they shall be My people.”


 17 Therefore



      “ Come out from among them
      And be separate, says the Lord.
      Do not touch what is unclean,
      And I will receive you.”
       18 “ I will be a Father to you,
      And you shall be My sons and daughters,
      Says the LORD Almighty.”


----------



## Jeffriesw

1 John 1:6:

 If we say that we have fellowship with him, and walk in darkness, we lie, and do not practise the truth.


----------



## Jeffriesw

James 1:23 For if anyone is a hearer of the word and not a doer, he is like a man observing his natural face in a mirror; 24 for he observes himself, goes away, and immediately forgets what kind of man he was. 25 But he who looks into the perfect law of liberty and continues in it, and is not a forgetful hearer but a doer of the work, this one will be blessed in what he does.


----------



## Jeffriesw

1 Peter 1:

22 Since you have purified your souls in obeying the truth through the Spirit in sincere love of the brethren, love one another fervently with a pure heart, 23 having been born again, not of corruptible seed but incorruptible, through the word of God which lives and abides forever.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Galations 1:8 But even if we, or an angel from heaven, preach any other gospel to you than what we have preached to you, let him be accursed. 9 As we have said before, so now I say again, if anyone preaches any other gospel to you than what you have received, let him be accursed.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Romans 6: What then? Shall we sin because we are not under law but under grace? May it never be! 16 Do you not know that when you present yourselves to someone as slaves for obedience, you are slaves of the one whom you obey, either of sin resulting in death, or of obedience resulting in righteousness? 17 But thanks be to God that though you were slaves of sin, you became obedient from the heart to that form of teaching to which you were committed, 18 and having been freed from sin, you became slaves of righteousness. 19 I am speaking in human terms because of the weakness of your flesh. For just as you presented your members as slaves to impurity and to lawlessness, resulting in further lawlessness, so now present your members as slaves to righteousness, resulting in sanctification.


----------



## Jeffriesw

John 4:13 Jesus answered and said to her, “Whoever drinks of this water will thirst again, 14 but whoever drinks of the water that I shall give him will never thirst. But the water that I shall give him will become in him a fountain of water springing up into everlasting life.”


----------



## Lead Poison

*Bible verse for Tuesday 11-24*

1 John 5

Faith in the Son of God 

1: Everyone who believes that Jesus is the Christ is born of God, and everyone who loves the father loves his child as well. 
2: This is how we know that we love the children of God: by loving God and carrying out his commands. 
3: This is love for God: to obey his commands. And his commands are not burdensome, 
4: for everyone born of God overcomes the world. This is the victory that has overcome the world, even our faith. 
5: Who is it that overcomes the world? Only he who believes that Jesus is the Son of God.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Daily Bible verse for Wednesday 11-25*

Romans 7:4-6 

4 So, my brothers, you also died to the law through the body of Christ, that you might belong to another, to him who was raised from the dead, in order that we might bear fruit to God. 
5 For when we were controlled by the sinful nature, the sinful passions aroused by the law were at work in our bodies, so that we bore fruit for death. 
6 But now, by dying to what once bound us, we have been released from the law so that we serve in the new way of the Spirit, and not in the old way of the written code.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Bible verse for Thanksgiving Day 11-26-09*

Genesis 9:2-4 

2 The fear and dread of you will fall upon all the beasts of the earth and all the birds of the air, upon every creature that moves along the ground, and upon all the fish of the sea; they are given into your hands. 
3 Everything that lives and moves will be food for you. Just as I gave you the green plants, I now give you everything. 
4 But you must not eat meat that has its lifeblood still in it.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Bible verse for Friday 11-27*

1 Corinthians 15:50-52 

50 I declare to you, brothers, that flesh and blood cannot inherit the kingdom of God, nor does the perishable inherit the imperishable. 
51 Listen, I tell you a mystery: We will not all sleep, but we will all be changed- 
52 in a flash, in the twinkling of an eye, at the last trumpet. For the trumpet will sound, the dead will be raised imperishable, and we will be changed.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Bible verse for Saturday 11-28*

Psalm 100 A psalm. For giving thanks. 

4 Enter his gates with thanksgiving 
    and his courts with praise; 
    give thanks to him and praise his name. 
5 For the LORD is good and his love endures forever; 
   his faithfulness continues through all generations.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Bible verse for Sunday 11-29*

1 Samuel 2 (Hannah's Prayer)

1 Then Hannah prayed and said: 
    "My heart rejoices in the LORD; 
    in the LORD my horn is lifted high. 
    My mouth boasts over my enemies, 
    for I delight in your deliverance.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

*Bible verse for Sunday 11-30*

My favorite most verse of all....figured I'd start the week off with it!

Romans 10:9,10

For if you confess with your mouth the Lord Jesus, and believe in your heart that God raised Him from the dead, YOU WILL BE SAVED.

For with the heart man believes unto righteousness, and with the mouth confession is made unto salvation!


----------



## crackerdave

That's a favorite of mine,too! Here's more from the Book of Romans:
Chapter 15:1,2: We who are strong ought to bear with the failings of the weak and not to please ourselves.Each of us should please his neighbor for his good,to build him up.

Sorry to be so late with this - I'll post earlier the rest of the week.


----------



## crackerdave

John 15:18&19 -The words of Jesus:

"If the world hates you,keep in mind that it hated me first.If you belonged to the world,it would love you as its own.As it is,you do not belong to the world,but I have chosen you out of the world.That is why the world hates you."


----------



## crackerdave

Again,from the Book of John - the words of Jesus:

John 15:5-8
 5] "I am the vine;you are the branches.If a man remains in me and I in him,he shall bear much fruit;apart from me you can do nothing. 6] If anyone does not remain in me,he is like a branch that is thrown away and withers;such branches are picked up,thrown into the fire and burned. 7] If you remain in me and my words remain in you,ask whatever you wish,and it will be given you. 8] This is to my Father's glory,that you bear much fruit,showing yourselves to be my disciples."


----------



## crackerdave

Jesus Appears to the Disciples While Fishing

This took place after Jesus' resurrection,and some of the scattered disciples had gone back to fishing.They'd been at it all night,and hadn't caught anything at all.

John 21:4-6
4] Early in the morning,Jesus stood by the shore,but the disciples did not realize it was Jesus. 5] He called out to them "Friends,haven't you any fish?" "No," they answered. 6] He said "Throw out your net on the right side of the boat and you will find some."When they did,they were unable to haul in the net because of the large number of fish.


----------



## crackerdave

At this point,even many of the Jewish religious leaders believed in Jesus,but were afraid to say so because of the Pharisees.
In John 12 verses 44-46,Jesus answered them:
44] Then Jesus cried out,"When a man believes in me,he does not believe in me only,but in the one who sent me. 45] When he looks at me,he sees the one who sent me. 46] I have come into the world as a light,so that no one who believes in me should stay in darkness."


----------



## crackerdave

The Jewish leaders were wondering as they were all gathered in the temple "How did this man get such learning without having studied?" [John 7:15 partial quote]
John 7:16-18   
Jesus answered "My teaching is not my own.It comes from him who sent me.If anyone chooses to do God's will,he will find out whether my teaching comes from God or whether I speak on my own.He who speaks on his own does so to gain honor for himself,but he who works for the honor of the one who sent him is a man of truth; there is nothing false about him."


----------



## crackerdave

John 3:1-3

1] Now there was a man of the Pharisees named Nicodemus,a member of the Jewish ruling council. 2] He came to Jesus at night and said "Rabbi,we know you are a teacher who has come from God.For no one could perform the miraculous signs you are doing if God were not with him. 3] In reply,Jesus declared,"I tell you the truth,no one can see the kingdom of God unless he is  born again."


Not _all_ the Pharisees were "bad guys!"


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

*Verse for 12-7*

John 20-29

Jesus saith unto him, Thomas, because thou hast seen me, thou hast believed: blessed are they that have not seen, and yet have believed

Here, Jesus opens up the blessing for not only believing in Him, but believing for anything that He promises.  

(reference Mark 11:24)    

Believe that God is for you...and show Him with your faith.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

*verse for 12-8*

Isaiah 9:6

 For unto us a child is born, unto us a son is given: and the government shall be upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, Counsellor, The mighty God, The everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace.

Isaiah   750BC   

Jesus is the Everlasting Father.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

*verse for 12-9*

Matthew 8:17

_That it might be fulfilled which was spoken by Esaias the prophet, saying, Himself took our infirmities, and bare our sicknesses._

here, Matthew gives a 1st century interpretation of Isaiah 53:4, showing that not only did Jesus bear our sins, but He bore our sickness, then and now.

For those needing healing, trust Him, and believe His promises.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

*verse for 12-10*

Asked my son what his favorite verse was....

Romans 6:23    For the wages of sin is death, but the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord.

(We are a Romans family)     I'm sure this verse has been used before, but it's one that's worth repeating!

Because of sin, we are all doomed physically, but His gift, through faith in Christ, is everlasting life.   Jesus is the greatest gift you can share with anyone.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

*verse for 12-11*

Matthew 8:13 - And Jesus said unto the centurion, Go thy way; *and as thou hast believed, so be it done unto thee*. And his servant was healed in the selfsame hour.

Food for thought....for those needing prayer.   Dare to believe God for MORE than He's willing to give.

Jesus Christ; the same yesterday, today and forever.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

*verse for 12-12 and 12-13  *

_I John 5:14,15

and this is the confidence we have in Him, that, if we ask any thing according to His will, he heareth us:

and if we know the He hear us, whatsoever we ask, we know that we have the petitions that we desire of Him._

Discover what God's will is for you.  Read His word.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

JAMES 1:12  Blessed is the man who perseveres under trial, because when he has stood the test, he will receive the crown of life that God has promised to those who love him.


----------



## Jeffriesw

I am posting for Woody's Janitor today, He has some minor out patient stuff being done this morning. Please lift him up in your Prayers to the Lord today.


James 3:17 But the wisdom that is from above is first pure, then peaceable, gentle, willing to yield, full of mercy and good fruits, without partiality and without hypocrisy.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Thanks brother. I will post tomorrrow.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Romans 10:9 
If you declare with your mouth, "Jesus is Lord," and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Titus 3:5 
He saved us, not because of righteous things we had done, but because of his mercy. He saved us through the washing of rebirth and renewal by the Holy Spirit


----------



## Woody's Janitor

James 5:16 

Therefore confess your sins to each other and pray for each other so that you may be healed. The prayer of a righteous person is powerful and effective.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Acts 2:38 
Peter replied, "Repent and be baptized, every one of you, in the name of Jesus Christ for the forgiveness of your sins. And you will receive the gift of the Holy Spirit."


----------



## Woody's Janitor

John 3:3 
Jesus replied, "Very truly I tell you, no one can see the kingdom of God without being born again."


----------



## Jeffriesw

Luke 1

13 But the angel said to him, “Do not be afraid, Zacharias, for your prayer is heard; and your wife Elizabeth will bear you a son, and you shall call his name John. 14 And you will have joy and gladness, and many will rejoice at his birth. 15 For he will be great in the sight of the Lord, and shall drink neither wine nor strong drink. He will also be filled with the Holy Spirit, even from his mother’s womb. 16 And he will turn many of the children of Israel to the Lord their God. 17 He will also go before Him in the spirit and power of Elijah, ‘to turn the hearts of the fathers to the children,’* and the disobedient to the wisdom of the just, to make ready a people prepared for the Lord.”*


----------



## Jeffriesw

Luke 1

46 And Mary said: 


      “ My soul magnifies the Lord, 
       47 And my spirit has rejoiced in God my Savior. 
       48 For He has regarded the lowly state of His maidservant; 
      For behold, henceforth all generations will call me blessed. 
       49 For He who is mighty has done great things for me, 
      And holy is His name. 
       50 And His mercy is on those who fear Him 
      From generation to generation. 
       51 He has shown strength with His arm; 
      He has scattered the proud in the imagination of their hearts. 
       52 He has put down the mighty from their thrones, 
      And exalted the lowly. 
       53 He has filled the hungry with good things, 
      And the rich He has sent away empty. 
       54 He has helped His servant Israel, 
      In remembrance of His mercy, 
       55 As He spoke to our fathers, 
      To Abraham and to his seed forever.”


----------



## Jeffriesw

Luke 1

Zacharias’ Prophecy

67 Now his father Zacharias was filled with the Holy Spirit, and prophesied, saying: 
       68 “ Blessed is the Lord God of Israel, 
      For He has visited and redeemed His people, 
       69 And has raised up a horn of salvation for us 
      In the house of His servant David, 
       70 As He spoke by the mouth of His holy prophets, 
      Who have been since the world began, 
       71 That we should be saved from our enemies 
      And from the hand of all who hate us, 
       72 To perform the mercy promised to our fathers 
      And to remember His holy covenant, 
       73 The oath which He swore to our father Abraham: 
       74 To grant us that we, 
      Being delivered from the hand of our enemies, 
      Might serve Him without fear, 
       75 In holiness and righteousness before Him all the days of our life. 
       76 “ And you, child, will be called the prophet of the Highest; 
      For you will go before the face of the Lord to prepare His ways, 
       77 To give knowledge of salvation to His people 
      By the remission of their sins, 
       78 Through the tender mercy of our God, 
      With which the Dayspring from on high has visited[e] us; 
       79 To give light to those who sit in darkness and the shadow of death, 
      To guide our feet into the way of peace.” 

80 So the child grew and became strong in spirit, and was in the deserts till the day of his manifestation to Israel.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Matthew 1

19 Then Joseph her husband, being a just man, and not wanting to make her a public example, was minded to put her away secretly. 20 But while he thought about these things, behold, an angel of the Lord appeared to him in a dream, saying, “Joseph, son of David, do not be afraid to take to you Mary your wife, for that which is conceived in her is of the Holy Spirit. 21 And she will bring forth a Son, and you shall call His name JESUS, for He will save His people from their sins.” 
22 So all this was done that it might be fulfilled which was spoken by the Lord through the prophet, saying: 23 “Behold, the virgin shall be with child, and bear a Son, and they shall call His name Immanuel, which is translated, “God with us.” 
24 Then Joseph, being aroused from sleep, did as the angel of the Lord commanded him and took to him his wife, 25 and did not know her till she had brought forth her firstborn Son.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Merry Christmas Boys and Girls, Today ya'll get a double  



Luke 2

6 So it was, that while they were there, the days were completed for her to be delivered. 7 And she brought forth her firstborn Son, and wrapped Him in swaddling cloths, and laid Him in a manger, because there was no room for them in the inn.

Matthew 1

24 Then Joseph, being aroused from sleep, did as the angel of the Lord commanded him and took to him his wife, 25 and did not know her till she had brought forth her firstborn Son. And he called His name JESUS.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Luke 2

13And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God, and saying, 

   14Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace, good will toward men. 

   15And it came to pass, as the angels were gone away from them into heaven, the shepherds said one to another, Let us now go even unto Bethlehem, and see this thing which is come to pass, which the Lord hath made known unto us. 

   16And they came with haste, and found Mary, and Joseph, and the babe lying in a manger. 

   17And when they had seen it, they made known abroad the saying which was told them concerning this child. 

   18And all they that heard it wondered at those things which were told them by the shepherds. 

   19But Mary kept all these things, and pondered them in her heart.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Isaiah 53

11As a result of the anguish of His soul,
         He will see it and be satisfied;
         By His knowledge the Righteous One,
         My Servant, will justify the many,
         As He will bear their iniquities. 
      12Therefore, I will allot Him a portion with the great,
         And He will divide the booty with the strong;
         Because He poured out Himself to death,
         And was numbered with the transgressors;
         Yet He Himself bore the sin of many,
         And interceded for the transgressors.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Romans 5:
1Therefore being justified by faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ: 

   2By whom also we have access by faith into this grace wherein we stand, and rejoice in hope of the glory of God. 

   3And not only so, but we glory in tribulations also: knowing that tribulation worketh patience; 

   4And patience, experience; and experience, hope: 

   5And hope maketh not ashamed; because the love of God is shed abroad in our hearts by the Holy Ghost which is given unto us. 

   6For when we were yet without strength, in due time Christ died for the ungodly.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Psalm 34-One of my favorite psalms for tomorrow:

Psalm 34:
   1I will bless the LORD at all times: his praise shall continually be in my mouth. 
   2My soul shall make her boast in the LORD: the humble shall hear thereof, and be glad. 
   3O magnify the LORD with me, and let us exalt his name together. 
   4I sought the LORD, and he heard me, and delivered me from all my fears. 
   5They looked unto him, and were lightened: and their faces were not ashamed. 
   6This poor man cried, and the LORD heard him, and saved him out of all his troubles. 
   7The angel of the LORD encampeth round about them that fear him, and delivereth them. 
   8O taste and see that the LORD is good: blessed is the man that trusteth in him. 
   9O fear the LORD, ye his saints: for there is no want to them that fear him. 
   10The young lions do lack, and suffer hunger: but they that seek the LORD shall not want any good thing. 
   11Come, ye children, hearken unto me: I will teach you the fear of the LORD. 
   12What man is he that desireth life, and loveth many days, that he may see good? 
   13Keep thy tongue from evil, and thy lips from speaking guile. 
   14Depart from evil, and do good; seek peace, and pursue it. 
   15The eyes of the LORD are upon the righteous, and his ears are open unto their cry. 
   16The face of the LORD is against them that do evil, to cut off the remembrance of them from the earth. 
   17The righteous cry, and the LORD heareth, and delivereth them out of all their troubles. 
   18The LORD is nigh unto them that are of a broken heart; and saveth such as be of a contrite spirit. 
   19Many are the afflictions of the righteous: but the LORD delivereth him out of them all. 
   20He keepeth all his bones: not one of them is broken. 
  21Evil shall slay the wicked: and they that hate the righteous shall be desolate. 
   22The LORD redeemeth the soul of his servants: and none of them that trust in him shall be desolate.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Revelation 3:

15I know thy works, that thou art neither cold nor hot: I would thou wert cold or hot. 
   16So then because thou art lukewarm, and neither cold nor hot, I will spue thee out of my mouth. 
   17Because thou sayest, I am rich, and increased with goods, and have need of nothing; and knowest not that thou art wretched, and miserable, and poor, and blind, and naked: 
   18I counsel thee to buy of me gold tried in the fire, that thou mayest be rich; and white raiment, that thou mayest be clothed, and that the shame of thy nakedness do not appear; and anoint thine eyes with eyesalve, that thou mayest see. 
   19As many as I love, I rebuke and chasten: be zealous therefore, and repent. 
   20Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear my voice, and open the door, I will come in to him, and will sup with him, and he with me. 
   21To him that overcometh will I grant to sit with me in my throne, even as I also overcame, and am set down with my Father in his throne. 
   22He that hath an ear, let him hear what the Spirit saith unto the churches.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Proverbs 14:
12There is a way which seemeth right unto a man, but the end thereof are the ways of death.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Tomorrow

1 John 4:
19We love him, because he first loved us. 

   20If a man say, I love God, and hateth his brother, he is a liar: for he that loveth not his brother whom he hath seen, how can he love God whom he hath not seen? 

   21And this commandment have we from him, That he who loveth God love his brother also.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Proverbs 24:16
For a just man falleth seven times, and riseth up again: but the wicked shall fall into mischief.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Sorry, I have been away for a while. 

Daniel 3:
 16Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego, answered and said to the king, O Nebuchadnezzar, we are not careful to answer thee in this matter. 

   17If it be so, our God whom we serve is able to deliver us from the burning fiery furnace, and he will deliver us out of thine hand, O king. 

   18But if not, be it known unto thee, O king, that we will not serve thy gods, nor worship the golden image which thou hast set up. 

   19Then was Nebuchadnezzar full of fury, and the form of his visage was changed against Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego: therefore he spake, and commanded that they should heat the furnace one seven times more than it was wont to be heated. 

   20And he commanded the most mighty men that were in his army to bind Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego, and to cast them into the burning fiery furnace. 

   21Then these men were bound in their coats, their hosen, and their hats, and their other garments, and were cast into the midst of the burning fiery furnace. 

   22Therefore because the king's commandment was urgent, and the furnace exceeding hot, the flames of the fire slew those men that took up Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego. 

   23And these three men, Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego, fell down bound into the midst of the burning fiery furnace. 

   24Then Nebuchadnezzar the king was astonished, and rose up in haste, and spake, and said unto his counsellors, Did not we cast three men bound into the midst of the fire? They answered and said unto the king, True, O king. 

   25He answered and said, Lo, I see four men loose, walking in the midst of the fire, and they have no hurt; and the form of the fourth is like the Son of God.


----------



## tell sackett

Ps.118:24,29- 24)This is the day which the Lord hath made; we will rejoice and be glad in it. 29)O give thanks unto the Lord; for he is good: for his mercy endureth for ever.


----------



## crackerdave

Amen! I thank Him for every day - _and_ His mercy.I hate to think where I'd be without it.


----------



## tell sackett

Ps.121:1-2  I will lift up mine eyes unto the hills, from whence cometh my help.
2)My help cometh from the Lord, which made heaven and earth.


----------



## tell sackett

Ps.145:8-9,14-  8)The Lord is gracious, and full of compassion; slow to anger, and of great mercy. 9)The Lord is good to all; and his tender mercies are over all his works. 14)The Lord upholdeth all that fall, and raiseth up all that be bowed down.


----------



## tell sackett

Ps.100-  1)Make a joyful noise unto the Lord, all ye lands.
2)Serve the Lord with gladness: come before his presence with singing.
3)Know ye that the Lord he is God: it is he that hath made us, and not we ourselves; we are his people, and the sheep of his pasture.
4)Enter into his gates with thanksgiving, and into his courts with praise: be thankful unto him, and bless his name.
5)For the Lord is good; his mercy is everlasting; and his truth endureth to all generations.


----------



## tell sackett

Ps.118:8-9     8)It is better to trust in the Lord than to put confidence in man.
9)It is better to trust in the Lord than to put confidence in princes.


----------



## tell sackett

Ps.40:1-3
1)I waited patiently for the Lord; and he inclined unto me, and heard my cry.
2)He brought me up also out of a horrible pit, out of the miry clay, and set my feet upon a rock, and established my goings.
3)And he hath put a new song in my mouth, even praise unto our God: many shall see it, and fear, and shall trust in the Lord.


----------



## tell sackett

Ps.63:4,7
4)Thus willl I bless thee while I live: I will lift up my hands in thy name.
7)Because thou hast been my help, therefore in the shadow of thy wings will I rejoice.


----------



## crackerdave

Sorry I'm late - I'm not a very organized "organizer",yet! I'll take it this week,and be better organized by next Monday.Thank you very much for the help,Tell!

Acts 1:7,8:
He [Jesus] said to them: "It is not for you to know the times or dates the Father has set by his own authority. But you will receive power when the Holy Spirit comes on you;and you will be my witnesses in Jerusalem,and in all Judea and Samaria,and to the ends of the earth."


----------



## crackerdave

Sorry I'm late!

Acts 2:17
"In the last days,God says, I will pour out my Spirit on all people.Your sons and daughters will prophesy,your young men will see visions,your old men will dream dreams."


----------



## christianhunter

Whew,got called in to work,and just got home.Gave me time to reflect,and seek the verse for today.

James 3:8-"But no man can tame the tongue.It is an unruly evil,full of deadly poison."


----------



## christianhunter

Verse for Thursday -1/14/10.

Isaiah 46:10-"Declaring the end from the beginning,And from ancient times things that are not yet done,Saying 'My counsel shall stand,And I will do all My pleasure,'"


----------



## crackerdave

Amen,brother!


----------



## christianhunter

Bible Verse-Friday 1/15/10.

Psalm 22:27,"All the ends of the world Shall remember and turn to the LORD,And all the families of the nations Shall worship before You."


----------



## christianhunter

Bible Verse -Saturday  1/16/10.
Job 38:4
4.)"Where were you when I laid the foundations of the earth?
Tell Me,if you have understanding.


----------



## christianhunter

Bible Verse-Sunday 1/17/10.

John 14:6
6.)Jesus said to him,"I'am the way,the truth,and the life.No one comes to the Father except through Me.


----------



## crackerdave

christianhunter said:


> Bible Verse-Sunday 1/17/10.
> 
> John 14:6
> 6.)Jesus said to him,"I'am the way,the truth,and the life.No one comes to the Father except through Me.



You can't get much clearer than that,as to who Jesus is.

Thanks,brother for a great job and a great selection of verses.I knew I could count on you!
 Packrat has agreed to post starting Monday morning.Y'all pray for him - I know he'll do well,also.
Dave


----------



## packrat

*People God Chooses to Do His Work*

Good Morning & May God Richly Bless You Throughout This Week

VERSE - 1/18/2010

1 Corinthians 1:27
But God hath chosen the foolish things of the world to confound the wise; and God hath chosen the weak things of the world to confound the things which are mighty; 

People God Chooses to Do His Work

The people God chooses to do His work are plain, simple folks. All you have to do is look at the twelve men Jesus chose to be His disciples. Fishermen, a tax collector, a "zealot." What a ragtag bunch! But they ended up "turning the world upside down." And those who watched them exclaimed, "Why, these are ignorant and unlearned men!" (Acts 4:13). Maybe you didn't make the "Who's Who," or worse still, you made the "Who's Not"! That's all right. God has a plan for you. God knows what He is doing. He turns the table on the world's idea of success. Wealth, fame, acclaim — none of these are necessary for you to be used of God. 

What a glorious truth for you to share with someone today who may be feeling like they're not worth much. Ask God to lead you to that someone right now.​
PLEASE TAKE JUST A MINUTE TO PRAY THAT GOD MAY TO LEAD YOU TO A CERTAIN PERSON OR SITUATION WHERE YOU MAY BE ABLE TO SHARE THE WONDERS OF OUR LOVING AND GIVING SAVIOR. HAVE A BLESSED DAY, PACKRAT


----------



## packrat

*Being a Disciple of the Lord Jesus Christ*

VERSE 1/19/2010

1 Corinthians 1:9
God is faithful, by whom ye were called unto the fellowship of his Son Jesus Christ our Lord.


Being a Disciple of the Lord Jesus Christ



John Calvin was one of the greatest theologians who ever lived. He said, "I gave up all for Christ and what have I found? I have found everything in Christ." 

Do you wish you could say that, too? You can. Just don't get confused about what it means to "give up all" to find Christ. 

So many think that being a disciple means they must get into a movement or go to the mission field or attend seminary. 

Friend, being a disciple is fellowship with the Lord Jesus Christ — knowing Jesus intimately and following Him wherever He leads. Fellowship with Christ comes before service for Christ. We must minister to Jesus before we can minister to anyone else. 

Are you praying about where you fit in the body of Christ as His disciple? 
Spend some time fellowshipping with Him this week and the answer will come. Thank You & God Bless.​


----------



## packrat

*Kingdom Authority*

VERSE 1/20/2010


Luke 10:19
Behold, I give unto you power to tread on serpents and scorpions, and over all the power of the enemy: and nothing shall by any means hurt you.
KINGDOM AUTHORITY
A police officer weighing 160 pounds may effectively stand before a tanker truck and, with an uplifted hand, say, “Stop, in the name of the law.” The police officer certainly couldn’t stop the truck with his physical force. He is appealing to an authority greater than himself — the law — to back him up. 

Your authority over Satan is the same way. Your authority does not rest in your strength. You cannot overcome Satan with your power but rather with Kingdom Authority from God. And you have that as a child of the King. You have His authority to overcome every attack of Satan.
I attend a small country church here in N.E. GA and many times we begin or end the service with this simple song to build us up for worship or before we go into the world to share his gospel.

WHAT A MIGHTY GOD WE SERVE,
WHAT A MIGHTY GOD WE SERVE,
ANGELS BOW BEFORE HIM,
HEAVEN AND EARTH ADORE HIM,
WHAT A MIGHTY GOD WE SERVE!

​
Check out this fine group of spirit filled youth,
Sang only throught the faith of a child.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/i8_oxAIQtWM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/i8_oxAIQtWM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## packrat

*Never Another Like the Lord Jesus Christ*

VERSE 1/21/2010

Hebrews 1:10
And, Thou, Lord, in the beginning hast laid the foundation of the earth; and the heavens are the works of thine hands:

Never Another Like the Lord Jesus Christ 

Nobody knows the exact date of Jesus' birth, and yet His birth has divided all of history to A.D. and B.C.  So far as we know, He never wrote a book, and yet more books have been written about Him than any other person. He never painted a picture or composed any poetry or music that we know of, and yet He has been the inspiration of the greatest music, art, and poetry that the world has ever known. He never had any formal education, yet more schools, colleges, universities, and seminaries have been founded in His name than any other person who ever lived. 

That's who the Lord Jesus is, and never has there been another like the Lord Jesus Christ! 

WORSHIP HIS MAJESTY
King of "ALL" Kings
Praise and Honor be to the
Crucified and Risen Savior​
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OaRwD2Y7C0s&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OaRwD2Y7C0s&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## packrat

*Nothing Less Than "God's Best" for Your Life*

Verse 1/22/2010

Jeremiah 29:11
For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, saith the LORD, thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end.

Nothing Less Than "God's Best" for Your Life

Do you love Christ? Do you long to please Him with all your heart? Then remember this: God's delays are not God's denials. 

Many a Christian feels he is out in the wilderness — that all he is doing is being led about in circles. Maybe God is grooming you. He is not ready to thrust you into heavy responsibilities as yet. He has you in a holding pattern for His holy purpose. Life is a journey that does not end. God is preparing something wonderful for you. He doesn't want you to settle for less than His optimum for your life and your work.​


----------



## packrat

*Where Is Your Treasure?*

Verse 1/23/2010


Matthew 6:21
". .for where your treasure is, there will your heart be also."

Where Is Your Treasure?

There are many people who think  they are wealthy who are not. We've seen the television series "Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous," and many times it should be called "Lifestyles of the Rich and Foolish." 

When is a rich man poor? When he tries to find satisfaction in his money. Solomon, the wisest man who ever lived, said, "He that loveth silver shall not be satisfied with silver" (Ecclesiastes 5:10). 

A man of modest income said to a man who was very rich, "I have more than you have."  The rich man said, "How is that so?"  He anwered, "Because I have all I want, and you don't."When you set your goal to be wealthy, then money becomes your master rather than your servant. What is your goal with your finances?​


----------



## packrat

*Inclining Our Ears to Hear*

Verse 1/24/2010

JAMES 1:22
"But be ye doers of the word, and not hearers only,
deceiving your own selves."
Inclining Our Ears to Hear
Several years ago, the investment firm of E. F. Hutton had a slogan, "When E. F. Hutton talks, people listen." If only people had this respect and reverence for God and His Word! That is the kind of ear we ought to have for the matchless Word of the living God. 

If you do not incline your ear, you might miss something! It has been said that God will not only hold us accountable for what we hear but also for what we would have heard if we had listened. 

Do you take notes when your pastor teaches? Maybe it's time you started. It's a great tool for those teachable moments during the week with your friends and family.​
It has been a pleasure to share God's word with you this week, May God richly bless each of you and your families.
Thanks
PACKRAT


----------



## crackerdave

James 2:14
"What good is it,my brothers,if a man claims to have faith but has no deeds?Can such faith save him?"


----------



## The Original Rooster

*Being that I had computer problems today, this seems appropriate!*

Romans 8:28 (King James Version)

28 And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose.


----------



## The Original Rooster

*This week will be a study in Romans*

Romans 12:2 (King James Version)

2 And be not conformed to this world: but be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind, that ye may prove what is that good, and acceptable, and perfect, will of God.


----------



## The Original Rooster

*Sorry folks, I continue to have connection issues*

But, better late than never! Here's another verse from Romans.

Romans 5:8 (King James Version)

8 But God commendeth his love toward us, in that, while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us.


----------



## The Original Rooster

*Our study of Romans continues...*

Romans 5:12 (King James Version)

12 Wherefore, as by one man sin entered into the world, and death by sin; and so death passed upon all men, for that all have sinned:


----------



## The Original Rooster

Romans 3:23 (King James Version)

23 For all have sinned, and come short of the glory of God;


----------



## The Original Rooster

Romans 8:31 (King James Version)

31 What shall we then say to these things? If God be for us, who can be against us?


----------



## crackerdave

Great job,Rooster - it is much appreciated!

Proverbs 19:21  "Many are the plans in a man's heart,but it is the Lord's purpose that prevails."


----------



## mtnwoman

Proverbs 1

7The fear of the LORD is the beginning of knowledge: but fools despise wisdom and instruction. 

My earthly father loved me and I loved him, but I was fearful of him, too, as I should have been else I be in jail or dead.


----------



## crackerdave

Proverbs 11:25  "A generous man will prosper;he who refreshes others will himself be refreshed."


----------



## mtnwoman

Sorry I missed tuesday, I was interrupted in the middle of posting and I guess I didn't finish the sending the post.

Isaiah 40:31
But they that wait upon the LORD shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; and they shall walk, and not faint.

Patience is hard to develop in this 'instant access' world. We live fast and spend a lot of time trying to keep up with everyone and everything else that's going on.
I struggle with waiting and sometimes make bad decisions which results in just more time consuming 'corrections'. I'm trying to remember to not move in darkness, if you don't know what to do, don't do anything, wait on the Lord. Just like with Lazarus, Jesus will be right on time to take on the problem.


----------



## mtnwoman

Psalm 18:2
The LORD is my rock, and my fortress, and my deliverer; my God, my strength, in whom I will trust; my buckler, and the horn of my salvation, and my high tower.

The Lord is my hightower, He knows what is coming my way, and prepares me.  Sometimes I listen to what He's trying to tell me and sometimes I'm not as tuned in as I should be. That's something I struggle with, doing it 'my way'.


----------



## crackerdave

Psalms 18:27
"You save the humble but bring low those whose eyes are haughty."

Annie,I have that same struggle - about doing things my way!


----------



## mtnwoman

Matthew 13:31-32 (King James Version)

 31Another parable put he forth unto them, saying, The kingdom of heaven is like to a grain of mustard seed, which a man took, and sowed in his field: 

 32Which indeed is the least of all seeds: but when it is grown, it is the greatest among herbs, and becometh a tree, so that the birds of the air come and lodge in the branches thereof. 

I don't know if you've ever seen a tiny mustard seed, but it is itty bitty. But when the seed takes root and grows it produces a plant that is larger than most other herbs, like oregano, etc etc.
So if you can throw out a seed to someone, even if it's just a soft 'thank you Jesus' and it takes root in someones heart it will grow and grow.
Plant those seeds everywhere you go, if it takes hold, the HS will take it from there.

Faith as small as a mustard seed can grow 'huge'.


----------



## mtnwoman

Galatians 5:22-23 (King James Version)

 22But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, gentleness, goodness, faith, 

 23Meekness, temperance: against such there is no law.


For things to grow we must tend our garden. Weeding out the weeds that will choke the plant. These things are already growing in us if we house the Holy Spirit, evidence of His indwelling. But yet the fowler will try and try to destroy our beautiful fruit with his firey 'little' darts.

I pretty much have an abundance of fruit....letting it show is sometimes hard because of pride, which I'm trying to 
'hoe' down.

I've had people say to me ' I want some of what you are on' and of course I say it's the Joy of the Lord, which they sometimes don't want to hear....but thank God it shows.

Hope everyone is safe in this slippery slidey morning.


----------



## mtnwoman

This is one of my favorite passages regarding abortion and when a baby has a spirit and is deemed to be alive.

Luke 1:40-42 (King James Version)

 40And entered into the house of Zacharias, and saluted Elisabeth. 

 41And it came to pass, that, when Elisabeth heard the salutation of Mary, the babe leaped in her womb; and Elisabeth was filled with the Holy Ghost: 

 42And she spake out with a loud voice, and said, Blessed art thou among women, and blessed is the fruit of thy womb.

John the Baptist is the leaping baby. He knew what baptism meant and he and Christ demonstrated it in the Jordan.


----------



## crackerdave

Thanks for a great job this week,Annie!
I think Angela [Goatwoman] is going to start posting tomorrow morning.


----------



## crackerdave

John 15:18  Jesus said:
"If the world hates you,keep in mind that it hated me first."

A good verse for today's world!


----------



## crackerdave

Proverbs 16:19
"Better to be lowly in spirit and among the oppressed than to share plunder with the proud."


----------



## Goatwoman

And unscrolling the scroll , He 
found the place where it was
written : The Spirit of the Lord
is on Me, because he has 
anointed  me to preach 
good news to the poor. 

Luke 4 :17-18


----------



## crackerdave

Acts 11:25,26

Then Barnabas went to Tarsus to look for Saul,and when he found him,he brought him to Antioch.So for a whole year,Barnabas and Sal met with the church and taught great numbers of people.The disciples were called Christians first at Antioch.


Still praying for you and the accident victims,Angela.I'll finish this week - I know you have a lot on your mind right now,sister.
Dave


----------



## crackerdave

Hebrews 12:22-24 says:
But you have come to Mount Zion,to the heavenly Jerusalem,the city of the living God.You have come to thousands upon thousands of angels in joyful assembly,to the church of the firstborn,whose names are written in heaven.You have come to God,the judge of all men,to the spirits of righteous men made perfect,to Jesus the mediator of a new covenant,and to the sprinkled blood that that speaks a better word than the blood of Abel.


----------



## Israel

You "come to church" only once...then you become a fixture.


----------



## crackerdave

Amen,brother - a permanent one!


----------



## crackerdave

Hebrews 13:1-3

Keep on loving each other as brothers.Do not forget to entertain strangers,for by so doing,some have entertained angels without knowing it.Remember those in prison as if you were their fellow prisoners,and those who are mistreated as if you yourselves were being mistreated.

Verses 7 and 8:
Remember your leaders,who spoke the word of God to you.Consider the outcome of their way of life and imitate their faith.Jesus Christ is the same yesterday,today,and forever. NIV


----------



## THREEJAYS

2 Tim. 4:7-8
I have fought the good fight,I have finished the race, I have kept the faith.8 Now there is in store for me the crown of righteousness which the Lord the righteous Judge will award to me on that day and not only to me but also to all who have longed for his appearing.

This is my goal in this life,won't it be a great day.


----------



## THREEJAYS

Joshua 24:15

But if serving the Lord seems undesirable to you then choose for yourselves this day whom you will serve,wether the gods your forefathers served beyond the river or the gods of the Amorites in whose land you are living.But as for me and my household ,we will serve the Lord.

Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## THREEJAYS

1 Peter 4:7-8

The end of all things is near.Therefore be clear minded and self controlled so that you can pray.8 Above all, love each other deeply,because love covers over a multitude of sins.


----------



## THREEJAYS

Psalms 46:10

Be still and know that I AM GOD.I will be exalted among the nations,I will be exalted inthe earth.


----------



## THREEJAYS

1 John  1:9

If we confess our sins he is faithful and just and will foregive us our sins and purify us from all unrighteousness.

I'm thankful we serve a God that allows "U' turns.


----------



## THREEJAYS

Proverbs  27:19

As water reflects a face,so a mans heart reflects the man.


----------



## THREEJAYS

James 1:22

  Do not merely listen to the word ,and so deceive yourselves.Do what it says.

 This is one of the biggest problems I see today.Many are familiar with the Bible but few really try to do what it says.


----------



## Israel

Jeremiah 9:23,24

Thus saith the LORD, Let not the wise man glory in his wisdom, neither let the mighty man glory in his might, let not the rich man glory in his riches:
 But let him that glorieth glory in this, that he understandeth and knoweth me, that I am the LORD which exercise lovingkindness, judgment, and righteousness, in the earth: for in these things I delight, saith the LORD.


----------



## Israel

Deuteronomy 30:6 

And the LORD thy God will circumcise thine heart, and the heart of thy seed, to love the LORD thy God with all thine heart, and with all thy soul, that thou mayest live.


----------



## Israel

Jeremiah 22:13 Woe unto him that buildeth his house by unrighteousness, and his chambers by wrong; that useth his neighbour's service without wages, and giveth him not for his work;


----------



## Israel

Sorry for the late post...


Psa 22:24  For he hath not despised nor abhorred the affliction of the afflicted; neither hath he hid his face from him; but when he cried unto him, he heard.


----------



## Israel

Zep 3:17  The LORD thy God in the midst of thee is mighty; he will save, he will rejoice over thee with joy; he will rest in his love, he will joy over thee with singing.


----------



## Israel

Couldn't escape the necessity of posting more than one verse, here:

1Jn 2:15  Love not the world, neither the things that are in the world. If any man love the world, the love of the Father is not in him. 
1Jn 2:16  For all that is in the world, the lust of the flesh, and the lust of the eyes, and the pride of life, is not of the Father, but is of the world. 
1Jn 2:17  And the world passeth away, and the lust thereof: but he that doeth the will of God abideth for ever. 
1Jn 2:18  Little children, it is the last time: and as ye have heard that antichrist shall come, even now are there many antichrists; whereby we know that it is the last time.


----------



## Israel

Nehemiah 6:16 And it came to pass, that when all our enemies heard thereof, and all the heathen that were about us saw these things, they were much cast down in their own eyes: for they perceived that this work was wrought of our God.


John 3:21 But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God.


----------



## crackerdave

1st Corinthians 6:1,2
1]  If any of you has a dispute with another,dare he take it before the ungodly for judgment instead of before the saints?

2]  Do you not know that the saints will judge the world? And if you are competent to judge the world,are you not competent to judge trivial cases?

This refers to lawsuits among the believers,but is also important to us as we "debate" among ourselves here and elsewhere in the world,I think.


----------



## crackerdave

1st Corinthians 6:9-11

Do you not know that the wicked will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: Neither the sexually immoral nor idolaters nor adulterers nor male prostitutes nor homosexual offenders nor thieves nor the greedy nor drunkards nor slanderers nor swindlers will inherit the kingdom of God.And that is what some of you were.But you were washed,you were sanctified,you were justified in the name of the Lord Jesus Christ and by the Spirit of our God.


----------



## crackerdave

Jesus,in prayer to the Father on behalf of the Apostles and _ALL_ future believers,said:

[John 17:20,21] My prayer is not for them alone.I pray also for those who will believe in me through their message,that all of them may be one,Father,just as you are in me and I am in you.

The Son of God - God in the flesh.  Praying for you and for me.


----------



## earl

Proverbs 17: 6
 6Children's children are the crown of old men; and the glory of children are their fathers.


----------



## crackerdave

earl said:


> Proverbs 17: 6
> 6Children's children are the crown of old men; and the glory of children are their fathers.



AMEN,earl/Jeff! Hope you're enjoying bein' a grandaddy as much as _I_ am!


----------



## Ronnie T

Thanks earl, now I'm gonna miss my daughter and grandson all day.


----------



## gordon 2

Thanks Earl. The more I rub against them words the more audible they get for me and hit home.


----------



## earl

For you early risers I will post a little early. Thanks for the comments.

From Solomon , one of  my favorite books...

 11For, lo, the winter is past, the rain is over and gone; 

 12The flowers appear on the earth; the time of the singing of birds is come, and the voice of the turtle is heard in our land;


----------



## Ronnie T

earl said:


> For you early risers I will post a little early. Thanks for the comments.
> 
> From Solomon , one of  my favorite books...
> 
> 11For, lo, the winter is past, the rain is over and gone;
> 
> 12The flowers appear on the earth; the time of the singing of birds is come, and the voice of the turtle is heard in our land;




Amazing scripture.
Thanks


.


----------



## Tim L

earl said:


> For you early risers I will post a little early. Thanks for the comments.
> 
> From Solomon , one of  my favorite books...
> 
> 11For, lo, the winter is past, the rain is over and gone;
> 
> 12The flowers appear on the earth; the time of the singing of birds is come, and the voice of the turtle is heard in our land;



Thats a good one, especially for this time of the year!


----------



## earl

1 John 3:18

18My little children, let us not love in word, neither in tongue; but in deed and in truth


----------



## earl

Early night for me. Hope all enjoy their Sunday. cd , thanks for the invite.

1 Corinthians 13


 1If I speak in the tongues[a] of men and of angels, but have not love, I am only a resounding gong or a clanging cymbal. 2If I have the gift of prophecy and can fathom all mysteries and all knowledge, and if I have a faith that can move mountains, but have not love, I am nothing. 3If I give all I possess to the poor and surrender my body to the flames,* but have not love, I gain nothing. 
 4Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. 5It is not rude, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. 6Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. 7It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres. 

 8Love never fails. But where there are prophecies, they will cease; where there are tongues, they will be stilled; where there is knowledge, it will pass away. 9For we know in part and we prophesy in part, 10but when perfection comes, the imperfect disappears. 11When I was a child, I talked like a child, I thought like a child, I reasoned like a child. When I became a man, I put childish ways behind me. 12Now we see but a poor reflection as in a mirror; then we shall see face to face. Now I know in part; then I shall know fully, even as I am fully known. 

 13And now these three remain: faith, hope and love. But the greatest of these is love.*


----------



## crackerdave

Thanks for those well-chosen verses,earl/Jeff. I knew they would be carefully chosen!


----------



## crackerdave

Walking in the Light

1st John 1:5-7 
This is the message we have heard from him and declare to you:God is light; in him there is no darkness at all.If we claim to have fellowship with him yet walk in the darkness,we lie and do not live by the truth.But if we walk in the light,as he is in the light,we have fellowship with one another,and the blood of Jesus,his Son,purifies us from all sin.


----------



## crackerdave

1st John 1:9,10:
"If we confess our sins,he is faithful and just and will forgive our sins and purify us from all unrighteousness.If we claim we have not sinned,we make him out to be a liar and his word has no place in our lives." NIV


----------



## crackerdave

1st John 2:8
"Anyone who claims to be in the light but hates his brother is still in the darkness."


----------



## crackerdave

1st John 3:1
"How great is the love the Father has lavished on us,that we should be called children of God! And that is what we are! The reason that the world does not know us is that it did not know him."


----------



## crackerdave

Test the Spirits

1st John 4:1 "Dear friends,do not believe every spirit,but test the spirits to see whether they are from God,because many false prophets have gone out into the world."


----------



## thedeacon

PSALMS 1: 1-2   NKJ

1. Blessed is the man who walks not in the counsel of the ungodly, Nor stands in the path of sinners,
Nor sits in the seat of the scornful; Prov. 4:14

2. But his delight is in the law of the Lord,
and in his law he meditates day and night.


----------



## thedeacon

I know this is a little long, I promise not to do it again. I love with the poetic flow of the KJV


Ecclesiastes 1 (King James Version)

Ecclesiastes 1

 1The words of the Preacher, the son of David, king in Jerusalem. 

 2Vanity of vanities, saith the Preacher, vanity of vanities; all is vanity. 

 3What profit hath a man of all his labour which he taketh under the sun? 

 4One generation passeth away, and another generation cometh: but the earth abideth for ever. 

 5The sun also ariseth, and the sun goeth down, and hasteth to his place where he arose. 

 6The wind goeth toward the south, and turneth about unto the north; it whirleth about continually, and the wind returneth again according to his circuits. 

 7All the rivers run into the sea; yet the sea is not full; unto the place from whence the rivers come, thither they return again. 

 8All things are full of labour; man cannot utter it: the eye is not satisfied with seeing, nor the ear filled with hearing. 

 9The thing that hath been, it is that which shall be; and that which is done is that which shall be done: and there is no new thing under the sun. 

 10Is there any thing whereof it may be said, See, this is new? it hath been already of old time, which was before us. 

 11There is no remembrance of former things; neither shall there be any remembrance of things that are to come with those that shall come after. 

 12I the Preacher was king over Israel in Jerusalem. 

 13And I gave my heart to seek and search out by wisdom concerning all things that are done under heaven: this sore travail hath God given to the sons of man to be exercised therewith. 

 14I have seen all the works that are done under the sun; and, behold, all is vanity and vexation of spirit. 

 15That which is crooked cannot be made straight: and that which is wanting cannot be numbered. 

 16I communed with mine own heart, saying, Lo, I am come to great estate, and have gotten more wisdom than all they that have been before me in Jerusalem: yea, my heart had great experience of wisdom and knowledge. 

 17And I gave my heart to know wisdom, and to know madness and folly: I perceived that this also is vexation of spirit. 

 18For in much wisdom is much grief: and he that increaseth knowledge increaseth sorrow.


----------



## thedeacon

JOSHUA 1:8  NKJ

"This book of the law shall not depart from your mouth, but you shall meditate in it day and night, that you may observe to do according to all that is written in it.
For then you will make your way prosperous, and then you will have good sucess.

referance verses   (ps. 119:15,23,48,78,97,99,148)


----------



## thedeacon

2 TIMOTHY 2:15

Be diligent to present yourself approved to God, a worker who does not need to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth.


----------



## thedeacon

Do Not Neglect Salvation

 1 Therefore we must give the more earnest heed to the things we have heard, lest we drift away. 

2 For if the word spoken through angels proved steadfast, and every transgression and disobedience received a just reward, 

3 how shall we escape if we neglect so great a salvation, which at the first began to be spoken by the Lord, and was confirmed to us by those who heard Him,

 4 God also bearing witness both with signs and wonders, with various miracles, and gifts of the Holy Spirit, according to His own will


----------



## thedeacon

Hebrews 2:1

Therefore we must give the more earnest heed to the things we have heard, lest we drift away. NKJ


----------



## Ronnie T

1John 4:1-6
Beloved, do not believe every spirit, but test the spirits to see whether they are from God, because many false prophets have gone out into the world. 
2By this you know the Spirit of God: every spirit that confesses that Jesus Christ has come in the flesh is from God; 3and every spirit that does not confess Jesus is not from God; this is the spirit of the antichrist, of which you have heard that it is coming, and now it is already in the world. *4You are from God, little children, and have overcome them; because greater is He who is in you than he who is in the world. 5They are from the world; therefore they speak as from the world, and the world listens to them. 
6We are from God; he who knows God listens to us; he who is not from God does not listen to us. By this we know the spirit of truth and the spirit of error. *


----------



## Ronnie T

*Tuesday*

John 4:34  My food, is to do the will of Him who sent me and to finish His work.


.


----------



## Ronnie T

John 12: 44-49

44And Jesus cried out and said, "He who believes in Me, does not believe in Me but in Him who sent Me. 
45"He who sees Me sees the One who sent Me. 
46"I have come as Light into the world, so that everyone who believes in Me will not remain in darkness. 
47"If anyone hears My sayings and does not keep them, I do not judge him; for I did not come to judge the world, but to save the world. 
48"He who rejects Me and does not receive My sayings, has one who judges him; the word I spoke is what will judge him at the last day. 
49"For I did not speak on My own initiative, but the Father Himself who sent Me has given Me a commandment as to what to say and what to speak.


----------



## Ronnie T

Psalm 133:1 “How good and pleasant it is when brothers live together in unity!”


----------



## crackerdave

Romans 14:11
It is written:
" 'As surely as I live,'says the Lord,'every knee will bow before me;every tongue will confess to God.' "


----------



## crackerdave

1st Corinthians 1:18,19
For the message of the cross is foolishness to those who are perishing,but to us who are being saved it is the power of God.For it is written:"I will destroy the wisdom of the wise,the intelligence of the intelligent I will frustrate."


----------



## ronpasley

The thought Holy was on my mine today, after praying for a scripture to share it was reinforced ke•do•shim which is the Hebrew word for Holy.

******************************************************

Leviticus 20:7:
   7Sanctify yourselves therefore, and be ye holy: for I am the LORD your God

******************************************************

Holy is having a spiritually pure quality, dedicated or devoted to the service of God.

******************************************************


Dear Father I pray for me and all who reads this scripture that we will live Kedoshim and pure for you as we separate ourselves from this world. In Jesus name amen


----------



## ronpasley

*We have a job to do.*

We have a job to do!

Job 1:1
1 There was a man in the land of Uz, whose name was Job; and that man was blameless and upright, and one who feared God and shunned evil.



Dear God my mine heart be the same as Job and also the readers of this scripture, that we will live righteous and just before you, and most of all a fear of you God in Jesus name amen.


----------



## ronpasley

*Where is your Love?*

Where is your Love?


Matthew 22 :36-39

36 Master, which is the great commandment in the law? 37 Jesus said unto him, Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind. 38 This is the first and great commandment. 39 And the second is like unto it, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.


Dear Father as your son loved and serve you, my all who reads will love and serve you also, and as you love us enable us to love others. In Jesus name amen.


----------



## ronpasley

*Jesus wept for me!*

Today seeking the Holy Spirit in my mind Jesus weeping kept coming to my thoughts. Reading the content of Jesus weeping and how He was moved with compassion in John 11:35 seeing the hurt.  The Holy Spirit reminded me of Jesus weeping over my sins.  Then the Spirit carried me to the reading of Luke 13


Luke 13:23-24
23And someone said to him, “Lord, will those who are saved be few?” And he said to them, 24“Strive to enter through the narrow gate. For many, I tell you, will seek to enter and will not be able.

**********************************************
What is in your life that is keeping you from entering the gate?
**********************************************


Dear Father touch us and guide us as we remove sin from are life’s as we strive to enter your gates In Jesus name amen.


----------



## ronpasley

*Delight and Desires*

What are your desires?
House, cars, money, hunting, fishing are giving your heart to the Lord for His service and Kingdom.



Psalm 37:4:
   4Delight thyself also in the LORD: and he shall give thee the desires of thine heart.




Dear Father let are desires be for you to serve and do your will that we will give great pleasure in you In Jesus name amen.


----------



## ronpasley

*Bearing the cross*

Are you bearing his cross?


Matthew 27:32
32 Now as they came out, they found a man of Cyrene, Simon by name. Him they compelled to bear His cross.


As the Soldiers made Simon to carry the cross for Jesus I wander what was going through Simon mind (I knew I should have gone fishing or I knew I should have listened to my wife). But right now you and I are we bearing the cross for our Savior Jesus are we just part of the crowd that is doing nothing?



Dear Father thank you for this day for a great day for all who believes that you died for us so we can have life in you, Father help us to bear the cross to be a light in this dark and dying world. I pray for Revival to break out across this land In Jesus name amen.


----------



## crackerdave

Thanks for a great job,Brother. Hope your vacation is a lot of fun for you and your family,and we'll "see" ya when you get back!


----------



## crackerdave

*Happy Easter!*

Today we celebrate the fact that death has no power over us - Jesus proved that.
One day soon,He will return,and will separate the "sheep" from the "goats," as the Bible says.There won't be any color or denomination categories ,or any other such foolishness.The King of all kings will say to His people:"Whatever you did for the least of these brothers of mine,you did for me." 

From the 25th chapter of Matthew.


----------



## crackerdave

Verse for Monday morning: Proverbs 16:1 "To man belong the plans of the heart,but from the Lord comes the reply of the tongue."


----------



## crackerdave

"How much better to get wisdom than gold,to choose understanding rather than silver!"   Proverbs 16:16


----------



## crackerdave

"Understanding is a fountain of life to those who have it,but folly brings punishment to fools."  Proverbs 16:22


----------



## Inthegarge

Wow... Dave that should posted on the Discussion side with the thread on Debate.....RW


----------



## crackerdave

"The tongue has the power of life and death,and those who love it will eat its fruit."  Proverbs 18:21


----------



## crackerdave

"He who loves a quarrel loves sin;he who builds a high gate invites destruction."       Proverbs 17:19


----------



## crackerdave

"A man's own folly ruins his life,yet his heart rages against the Lord."  Proverbs 19:3


----------



## crackerdave

For Tuesday morning:

"Wine is a mocker and beer a brawler; whoever is led astray by them is not wise." Proverbs 20:1


----------



## ronpasley

*The Heart*

Clean heart anybody?


Psalm 51:10
 Create in me a clean heart, O God; and renew a right spirit within me.



Dear Father clean are hearts and help us to be a light to this world renew your spirit in us, in Jesus name amen.


----------



## crackerdave

Thank you,brother.I came here to post tomorrow's verse,and here you are!


----------



## ronpasley

*Walking*

What pair of shoe are you wearing today?


Galatians 5:16

This I say then, Walk in the Spirit, and ye shall not fulfil the lust of the flesh.



Dear Father I know I fail you by not walking in the spirit please forgive me please forgive all who fail the same let this day be a new day that we put on the whole  armor of God so we will not full fill the desires of the flesh in Jesus name amen.


----------



## ronpasley

*Walking*

Still walking?


Colossians 2: 6,9-10
6As ye have therefore received Christ Jesus the Lord, so walk ye in him:
9For in him dwelleth all the fulness of the Godhead bodily.
 10And ye are complete in him, which is the head of all principality and power:



Dear Father may we walk in the light for you are the light thank you for this day we will rejoice no matter what lies a head of us for you’re are strength and you make us complete in you in Jesus name amen.


----------



## crackerdave

This may or may not be encouraging,and it is way more than a Bible verse.It is for me as much as anyone.

Titus 3:1-11,in whatever version gets through to you.Someone with better computer skills than I could do us all a favor by typing it out for me - thanks!


----------



## ronpasley

crackerdave said:


> This may or may not be encouraging,and it is way more than a Bible verse.It is for me as much as anyone.
> 
> Titus 3:1-11,in whatever version gets through to you.Someone with better computer skills than I could do us all a favor by typing it out for me - thanks!



Put them in mind to be subject to principalities and powers, to obey magistrates, to be ready to every good work, 2 To speak evil of no man, to be no brawlers, but gentle, shewing all meekness unto all men. 3 For we ourselves also were sometimes foolish, disobedient, deceived, serving divers lusts and pleasures, living in malice and envy, hateful, and hating one another. 4 But after that the kindness and love of God our Saviour toward man appeared, 5 Not by works of righteousness which we have done, but according to his mercy he saved us, by the washing of regeneration, and renewing of the Holy Ghost; 6 Which he shed on us abundantly through Jesus Christ our Saviour; 7 That being justified by his grace, we should be made heirs according to the hope of eternal life. 8 This is a faithful saying, and these things I will that thou affirm constantly, that they which have believed in God might be careful to maintain good works. These things are good and profitable unto men. 9 But avoid foolish questions, and genealogies, and contentions, and strivings about the law; for they are unprofitable and vain. 10 A man that is an heretick after the first and second admonition reject; 11 Knowing that he that is such is subverted, and sinneth, being condemned of himself.


----------



## crackerdave

Thank you very much,brother.Your help here means a lot to me.

Our sister in Christ,Lorri,has said she will take a week posting the daily Bible verse - she can't post in the morning,so it'll be each night. Thanks,Lorri! Post from wherever God leads you to in His word - one verse,or a whole chapter.


----------



## Lorri

And now abideth faith, hope, charity, these three; but the greatest
of these is charity.

1 Corinthians 13-13

Thanks Dave for the kind words.


----------



## Lorri

“[Christ the Wisdom and Power of God] For the message of the cross is foolishness to those who are perishing, but to us who are being saved it is the power of God.”- 1 Corinthians 1:18

AMEN


----------



## Lorri

Beloved, let us love one another, for love is from God, and whoever loves has been born of God and knows God. Anyone who does not love does not know God, because God is love. In this the love of God was made manifest among us, that God sent his only Son into the world, so that we might live through him. In this is love, not that we have loved God but that he loved us and sent his Son to be the propitiation for our sins. Beloved, if God so loved us, we also ought to love one another. No one has ever seen God; if we love one another, God abides in us and his love is perfected in us.

By this we know that we abide in him and he in us, because he has given us of his Spirit. And we have seen and testify that the Father has sent his Son to be the Savior of the world. Whoever confesses that Jesus is the Son of God, God abides in him, and he in God. So we have come to know and to believe the love that God has for us. God is love, and whoever abides in love abides in God, and God abides in him. By this is love perfected with us, so that we may have confidence for the day of judgment, because as he is so also are we in this world. There is no fear in love, but perfect love casts out fear. For fear has to do with punishment, and whoever fears has not been perfected in love. We love because he first loved us. If anyone says, “I love God,” and hates his brother, he is a liar; for he who does not love his brother whom he has seen cannot love God whom he has not seen. And this commandment we have from him: whoever loves God must also love his brother.

—1 John 4:7-21


----------



## Lorri

So do not fear, for I am with you; do not be dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.

Isaiah 41:10


----------



## ronpasley

Lorri said:


> So do not fear, for I am with you; do not be dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.
> 
> Isaiah 41:10



Thank you Lorri just what I needed to see and be reminded.


----------



## Lorri

Where, O death, is your victory? Where, O death, is your sting? The sting of death is sin, and the power of sin is the law. But thanks be to God! He gives us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ.
— 1 Corinthians 15:55-57


----------



## Lorri

Matthew 6:25-34 
"Therefore I tell you, do not worry about your life, what you will eat or drink; or about your body, what you will wear. Is not life more important than food, and the body more important than clothes? Look at the birds of the air; they do not sow or reap or store away in barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not much more valuable than they?  Who of you by worrying can add a single hour to his life? 
"And why do you worry about clothes? See how the lilies of the field grow. They do not labor or spin. Yet I tell you that not even Solomon in all his splendor was dressed like one of these. If that is how God clothes the grass of the field, which is here today and tomorrow is thrown into the fire, will he not much more clothe you, O you of little faith? So do not worry, saying, 'What shall we eat?' or 'What shall we drink?' or 'What shall we wear?' For the pagans run after all these things, and your heavenly Father knows that you need them. But seek first his kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well. Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own."


----------



## Lorri

Be strong and courageous. Do not be afraid or terrified because of them, for the LORD your God goes with you; he will never leave you nor forsake you."
Deuteronomy 31:6


----------



## Lorri

"LORD, you have assigned me my portion and my cup; you have made my lot secure. The boundary lines have fallen for me in pleasant places; surely I have a delightful inheritance. I will praise the LORD, who counsels me; even at night my heart instructs me. I have set the LORD always before me. Because he is at my right hand, I will not be shaken."
Psalm 16:5-8


----------



## Lorri

James 1:2-4

Consider it all joy, my brethren, when you encounter various trials, knowing that the testing of your faith produces endurance. And let endurance have its perfect result, so that you may be perfect and complete, lacking in nothing.


----------



## Lorri

Hebrews 6:10-11
God is not unjust; he will not forget your work and the love you have shown him as you have helped his people and continue to help them. We want each of you to show this same diligence to the very end, in order to make your hope sure.


----------



## crackerdave

He won't forget _your_ work,either,sister.Thank you very much for your faithful help and great choices!


----------



## thedeacon

Our daily bible verses this week will all be from Proverbs. I am using the KJV of the bible, not because I think it is the only version that is viable, but because I love the poetic flow of the words.



<< Proverbs 19 >>
King James Version   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1Better is the poor that walketh in his integrity, than he that is perverse in his lips, and is a fool. 

2Also, that the soul be without knowledge, it is not good; and he that hasteth with his feet sinneth. 

3The foolishness of man perverteth his way: and his heart fretteth against the LORD. 

4Wealth maketh many friends; but the poor is separated from his neighbour. 

5A false witness shall not be unpunished, and he that speaketh lies shall not escape. 

6Many will intreat the favour of the prince: and every man is a friend to him that giveth gifts. 

7All the brethren of the poor do hate him: how much more do his friends go far from him? he pursueth them with words, yet they are wanting to him.


----------



## thedeacon

Proverbes 10:14-16 KJV



14Wise men lay up knowledge: but the mouth of the foolish is near destruction. 

15The rich man's wealth is his strong city: the destruction of the poor is their poverty. 

16The labour of the righteous tendeth to life: the fruit of the wicked to sin.


----------



## thedeacon

PROVERBS 13: 1-6

1A wise son heareth his father's instruction: but a scorner heareth not rebuke. 
2A man shall eat good by the fruit of his mouth: but the soul of the transgressors shall eat violence. 

3He that keepeth his mouth keepeth his life: but he that openeth wide his lips shall have destruction. 

4The soul of the sluggard desireth, and hath nothing: but the soul of the diligent shall be made fat. 

5A righteous man hateth lying: but a wicked man is loathsome, and cometh to shame. 

6Righteousness keepeth him that is upright in the way: but wickedness overthroweth the sinner.


----------



## thedeacon

Proverbs 1; 7-9

7The fear of the LORD is the beginning of knowledge: but fools despise wisdom and instruction. 

8My son, hear the instruction of thy father, and forsake not the law of thy mother: 

9For they shall be an ornament of grace unto thy head, and chains about thy neck.


----------



## thedeacon

Proverbs 2:10-22


10 When wisdom entereth into thine heart, and knowledge is pleasant unto thy soul;

11 Discretion shall preserve thee, understanding shall keep thee:

12 To deliver thee from the way of the evil man, from the man that speaketh froward things;

13 Who leave the paths of uprightness, to walk in the ways of darkness;

14 Who rejoice to do evil, and delight in the frowardness of the wicked;

15 Whose ways are crooked, and they froward in their paths:

16 To deliver thee from the strange woman, even from the stranger which flattereth with her words;

17 Which forsaketh the guide of her youth, and forgetteth the covenant of her God.

18 For her house inclineth unto death, and her paths unto the dead.

19 None that go unto her return again, neither take they hold of the paths of life.

20 That thou mayest walk in the way of good men, and keep the paths of the righteous.

21 For the upright shall dwell in the land, and the perfect shall remain in it.

22 But the wicked shall be cut off from the earth, and the transgressors shall be rooted out of it.


----------



## thedeacon

<< Ephesians 4 >> 1-16
King James Version   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I therefore, the prisoner of the Lord, beseech you that ye walk worthy of the vocation wherewith ye are called, 

2With all lowliness and meekness, with longsuffering, forbearing one another in love; 

3Endeavouring to keep the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace. 

4There is one body, and one Spirit, even as ye are called in one hope of your calling; 

5One Lord, one faith, one baptism, 

6One God and Father of all, who is above all, and through all, and in you all. 

7But unto every one of us is given grace according to the measure of the gift of Christ. 

8Wherefore he saith, When he ascended up on high, he led captivity captive, and gave gifts unto men. 

9(Now that he ascended, what is it but that he also descended first into the lower parts of the earth? 

10He that descended is the same also that ascended up far above all heavens, that he might fill all things.) 

11And he gave some, apostles; and some, prophets; and some, evangelists; and some, pastors and teachers; 

12For the perfecting of the saints, for the work of the ministry, for the edifying of the body of Christ: 

13Till we all come in the unity of the faith, and of the knowledge of the Son of God, unto a perfect man, unto the measure of the stature of the fulness of Christ: 

14That we henceforth be no more children, tossed to and fro, and carried about with every wind of doctrine, by the sleight of men, and cunning craftiness, whereby they lie in wait to deceive; 

15But speaking the truth in love, may grow up into him in all things, which is the head, even Christ: 

16From whom the whole body fitly joined together and compacted by that which every joint supplieth, according to the effectual working in the measure of every part, maketh increase of the body unto the edifying of itself in love.


----------



## thedeacon

Matthew 11:28-30

28.  Come unto me all ye that labor and are heaven laden, and I will give you rest.

29.  Take my yoke upon you, and learn of me; for I am meek and lowly in heart: and ye shall find rest unto your souls.

30.  For my yoke is easy, and my burden is light.


----------



## thedeacon

Hebrews 12: 1-3     NIV


1Therefore, since we are surrounded by such a great cloud of witnesses, let us throw off everything that hinders and the sin that so easily entangles, and let us run with perseverance the race marked out for us. 

2Let us fix our eyes on Jesus, the author and perfecter of our faith, who for the joy set before him endured the cross, scorning its shame, and sat down at the right hand of the throne of God. 

3Consider him who endured such opposition from sinful men, so that you will not grow weary and lose heart


----------



## crackerdave

Thank you for posting the week,brother - you are truly a blessing to me,and to many others. I appreciate your wisdom!

For today - better late than never

II Timothy 1:7 "For God hath not given us the spirit of fear,but of power,and of love,and of a sound mind."


For tomorrow:  John 15:13 "Greater love hath no man than this,that a man lay down his life for his friends."


----------



## crackerdave

For Friday:
Phillippians 4:13  "I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me."


----------



## Inthegarge

Saturday   1 Cor 2:9 " But as it is written; Eye has not seen, nor ear heard, neither have entered into the heart of man, the things which God hath prepared for them  that love Him. "


----------



## Inthegarge

Sunday  John 15:13  " Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends "


----------



## Inthegarge

Monday  Matt 11:25-27

" 25 At that time Jesus answered and said, I thank thee, O Father, Lord of heaven and earth, because thou hast hid these things from the wise and prudent, and hast revealed them unto babes. 

   26Even so, Father: for so it seemed good in thy sight. 

   27All things are delivered unto me of my Father: and no man knoweth the Son, but the Father; neither knoweth any man the Father, save the Son, and he to whomsoever the Son will reveal him. "


----------



## Inthegarge

*Daily Verse*

Tuesday  Matt 5:13  "Ye are the salt of the earth: but if the salt have lost his savour, wherewith shall it be salted? it is thenceforth good for nothing, but to be cast out, and to be trodden under foot of men. 

   14Ye are the light of the world. A city that is set on an hill cannot be hid. 

   15Neither do men light a candle, and put it under a bushel, but on a candlestick; and it giveth light unto all that are in the house. 

   16Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father which is in heaven. "


----------



## tomtlb66

Hebrews 10:19-22 Therefore, bretheren, having boldness to enter the Holiest by the blood of Jesus, by a new and living way which He consecrated for us, throught the veil, that is, His flesh, and having a High Priest over the house of God, let us draw near with a true heart in full assurance of faith, having our hearts sprinkled from an evil conscience and our bodies washed with pure water.


----------



## Inthegarge

*Daily Verse*

Wed   John 7: " 16 Jesus answered them, and said, My doctrine is not mine, but his that sent me. 

   17 If any man will do his will, he shall know of the doctrine, whether it be of God, or whether I speak of myself. 

   18 He that speaketh of himself seeketh his own glory: but he that seeketh his glory that sent him, the same is true, and no unrighteousness is in him. 

   19 Did not Moses give you the law, and yet none of you keepeth the law? Why go ye about to kill me?"


----------



## Inthegarge

Thurs

Isaiah 25
   1 " O Lord, thou art my God; I will exalt thee, I will praise thy name; for thou hast done wonderful things; thy counsels of old are faithfulness and truth. 

   2 For thou hast made of a city an heap; of a defenced city a ruin: a palace of strangers to be no city; it shall never be built. 

   3 Therefore shall the strong people glorify thee, the city of the terrible nations shall fear thee. 

   4 For thou hast been a strength to the poor, a strength to the needy in his distress, a refuge from the storm, a shadow from the heat, when the blast of the terrible ones is as a storm against the wall. 

   5 Thou shalt bring down the noise of strangers, as the heat in a dry place; even the heat with the shadow of a cloud: the branch of the terrible ones shall be brought low. "


----------



## Inthegarge

Friday

Passage Matthew 5:38-43:

   38 " Ye have heard that it hath been said, An eye for an eye, and a tooth for a tooth: 

   39 But I say unto you, That ye resist not evil: but whosoever shall smite thee on thy right cheek, turn to him the other also. 

   40 And if any man will sue thee at the law, and take away thy coat, let him have thy cloak also. 

   41 And whosoever shall compel thee to go a mile, go with him twain. 

   42 Give to him that asketh thee, and from him that would borrow of thee turn not thou away. 

   43 Ye have heard that it hath been said, Thou shalt love thy neighbour, and hate thine enemy. "


----------



## crackerdave

Y'all are awesome! Thank you so much for your willingness to serve!


----------



## tomtlb66

Matthew 6:31-32   Do not worry then saying," What will you eat," or " What will we drink?" or "What will we wear for clothing?" For the Gentiles eagerly seek all these things, for your Heavenly Father knows that you need these things.

Psalm 37:25 I have been young and now I am old, yet I have not seen the righteous foresaken or his descendants begging for bread


----------



## tomtlb66

psalms 27:1 The Lord is my light and salvation.

Psalms 62:1 He only is my rock and salvation.

Romans 1:16 The gospel is the power of God unto salvation


----------



## tomtlb66

John 6:68 Thou hast the words of eternal life.

John 17:3 This is life eternal, that they might know thee, the only true God and Jesus Christ.


----------



## tomtlb66

Psalms 119:114  You are my hiding place and my shield, I hope in your word.

Psalms 31:24 Be strong and let your heart take courage, all you who wait for and hope for and expect to the Lord


----------



## tomtlb66

Colossians 3:1  Since then, you have been raised with Christ, set your hearts on things above, where Christ is seated at the right hand of God


----------



## tomtlb66

Isaiah 35:3 Strengthen the weak hands and make firm the feeble and tottering knees.

Psalms 84:5 Blessed is the man whose strength is in You, in where heart are the highways to Zion.

Psalms 73:26 My flesh and heart may fail, but God is the Rock and firm strength of my heart and my Portion forever.


----------



## crackerdave

II Timothy 1:7  "For God hath not given us the spirit of fear; but of power,and of love,and of a sound mind."


----------



## tomtlb66

Psalms 116:1 I love the Lord, for He heard my voice, and He heard my cry for mercy.

Romans 12:10 Be kindly affectionate to one another, with brotherly love, in honor, giving preference to one another

Hebrews 4:16 Let us approach the throne of grace with confidence, so that we may receive mercy and find grace to help us in our time of need.

Hebrews 6:10 God is not unjust, He will not forget your work and the love you have shown Him as you have helped people and continue to help them.


----------



## Ronnie T

Colossians 4:
2Devote yourselves to prayer, keeping alert in it with an attitude of thanksgiving; 
3praying at the same time for us as well, that God will open up to us a door for the word, so that we may speak forth the mystery of Christ, for which I have also been imprisoned; 
4that I may make it clear in the way I ought to speak. 
5Conduct yourselves with wisdom toward outsiders, making the most of the opportunity. 
6Let your speech always be with grace, as though seasoned with salt, so that you will know how you should respond to each person.


----------



## Ronnie T

Sunday Scripture

Colossians 1:9 For this reason, since the day we heard about you, we have not stopped praying for you and asking God to fill you with the knowledge of his will through all spiritual wisdom and understanding. 
10And we pray this in order that you may live a life worthy of the Lord and may please him in every way: 
bearing fruit in every good work, 
growing in the knowledge of God, 
11being strengthened with all power according to his glorious might so that you may have great endurance and patience, 
and joyfully giving thanks to the Father, who has qualified you to share in the inheritance of the saints in the kingdom of light. 
13For he has rescued us from the dominion of darkness and brought us into the kingdom of the Son he loves, 14in whom we have redemption, the forgiveness of sins.


----------



## crackerdave

1st Thessalonians 5:22 - "Abstain from all appearance of evil."


----------



## Ronnie T

Daily Bible Verse for Tuesday

Colossians 1:27-28 (The Message)
The mystery in a nutshell is just this: Christ is in you, so therefore you can look forward to sharing in God's glory. It's that simple. That is the substance of our Message. We preach Christ, warning people not to add to the Message. We teach in a spirit of profound common sense so that we can bring each person to maturity. To be mature is to be basic. Christ! No more, no less.


----------



## Ronnie T

Wednesday

Colossians 2:6-8 (NIV)
6So then, just as you received Christ Jesus as Lord, continue to live in him, 7rooted and built up in him, strengthened in the faith as you were taught, and overflowing with thankfulness. 
 8See to it that no one takes you captive through hollow and deceptive philosophy, which depends on human tradition and the basic principles of this world rather than on Christ.


----------



## Ronnie T

Thursday

Colossians 3:11Here there is no Greek or Jew, circumcised or uncircumcised, barbarian, Scythian, slave or free, but Christ is all, and is in all.


----------



## Ronnie T

Friday

Colossians 3:1Since you have been raised with Christ, set your hearts on things above, where Christ is seated at the right hand of God. 2Set your minds on things above, not on earthly things. 3For you died.............


----------



## crackerdave

Galatians 6:2 - "Bear ye one another's burdens,and so fulfill the law of Christ."

Need a volunteer for the week starting tomorrow morning - pray about it!

Thanks,Ronnie - great job!


----------



## fish hawk

*Proverbs 2:7-8*

God holds victory in store for the upright,he is a shield to those whose walk is blameless,for he guards the course of the just and protects the way of his faithful ones.


----------



## fish hawk

*John 10:27-29*

Jesus said,"My sheep listen to my voice;I know them,and they follow me.I give them eternal life,and they shall never perish;no one can snatch them out of my hand.My Father,who has given them to me,is greater than all:no one can snatch them out of my Father's hand."


----------



## fish hawk

*Colossians 3:23-24*

Whatever you do,work at it with your heart,as working for the Lord,not for men,since you know that you will receive an inheritance from the Lord as a reward.It is the Lord Christ you are serving.


----------



## fish hawk

*Titus 3:5*

God our Savior saved us,not because of the righteous things we had done,but because of his mercy.He saved us through the washing of rebirth and renewal by the Holy Spirit.


----------



## fish hawk

*2 Corinthians 1:3-4*

Praise be to God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ,the Father of compassion and the God of all comfort,who comforts us in all our troubles,so that we can comfort those in any trouble with the comfort we ourselves have recieved from God.


----------



## fish hawk

*Psalm 139:9-10*

If I rise on the wings of the dawn,if i settle on the far side of the sea,even there your hand will guide me,your right hand will hold me fast,O God.


----------



## fish hawk

*Nehemiah 9:17*

You are a forgiving God,gracious and compassionate,slow to anger and abounding in love


----------



## crackerdave

A verse for my heart,brother.Thank you for a faithful and thoughtful job posting here.

I apologize for the lapse - I haven't been able to get on the computer recently,so I'll try to post the verse until I can find someone willing to take a week.

Philippians 4:13 - "I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me."


----------



## drhunter1

*Luke 8:16*

No man, when he hath lighted a candle, covereth it with a vessel, or putteth it under a bed; but setteth it on a candlestick, that they which enter in may see it.


----------



## drhunter1

*Mark 10:31*

But many that are first shall be last; and the last first.


----------



## drhunter1

*1 Peter 1:24,25*

24 For all flesh is as grass, and all glory of man as the flower of grass. The grass withereth, and he flower thereof falleth away.
25 But the word of the Lord endureth forever. And this is the word which by the gospel is preached unto you.


----------



## drhunter1

*John 6:51*

I am the living bread which came down from heaven: If any man eat of this bread, he shall live for ever: and the bread I will give is my flesh, which I will give for the life of the world.


----------



## crackerdave

Thanks,brother.God bless you for your service!

I apologize for the slack here - I think my time is up as "Daily Bible Verse Organizer." Y'all pray about it,and if you'd like the job,it's yours.

Proverbs 26:1 - "As snow in summer,and as rain in harvest,so honour is not seemly for a fool."


----------



## Ronnie T

Father's Day is coming up.

Proverbs 4:1Hear, O sons, the instruction of a father,
         And give attention that you may gain understanding,


----------



## Ronnie T

Proverbs 6:20
My son, observe the commandment of your fatherAnd do not forsake the teaching of your mother;


----------



## Ronnie T

Thursday.

Matthew 6:15
"But if you do not forgive others, then your Father will not forgive your transgressions.


----------



## Ronnie T

Friday

Matthew 6:

9  'Our Father who is in heaven,
         Hallowed be Your name. 
    10'Your kingdom come 
         Your will be done,
         On earth as it is in heaven. 
    11'Give us this day our daily bread. 
    12'And forgive us our debts, as we also have forgiven our debtors. 
    13'And do not lead us into temptation, but deliver us from evil. [For Yours is the kingdom and the power and the glory forever. Amen.]


----------



## Ronnie T

Saturday

Jeremiah 35:
 16'Indeed, the sons of Jonadab the son of Rechab have observed the command of their father which he commanded them, but this people has not listened to Me.'"' 

17"Therefore thus says the LORD, the God of hosts, the God of Israel, 'Behold, I am bringing on Judah and on all the inhabitants of Jerusalem all the disaster that I have pronounced against them; because I spoke to them but they did not listen, and I have called them but they did not answer.'" 

18Then Jeremiah said to the house of the Rechabites, "Thus says the LORD of hosts, the God of Israel, 'Because you have obeyed the command of Jonadab your father, kept all his commands and done according to all that he commanded you; 

19therefore thus says the LORD of hosts, the God of Israel, "Jonadab the son of Rechab shall not lack a man to stand before Me always."'"


----------



## Ronnie T

Sunday.  Happy Father's Day Children.

1John 3:1-3
See how great a love the Father has bestowed on us, that we would be called children of God; and such we are.  For this reason the world does not know us, because it did not know Him. 
Beloved, now we are children of God, and it has not appeared as yet what we will be.   We know that when He appears, we will be like Him, because we will see Him just as He is. 
And everyone who has this hope fixed on Him purifies himself, just as He is pure.


----------



## thedeacon

Gen. 1:31


God saw all that he had made, and it was very good. And there was evening, and there was morning—the sixth day.


----------



## thedeacon

The Great Commission

16Then the eleven disciples went to Galilee, to the mountain where Jesus had told them to go. 

17When they saw him, they worshiped him; but some doubted. 

18Then Jesus came to them and said, “All authority in heaven and on earth has been given to me. 

19Therefore go and make disciples of all nations, baptizing them ina the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, 

20and teaching them to obey everything I have commanded you. And surely I am with you always, to the very end of the age.”


----------



## thedeacon

Luke 14:

12Then Jesus said to his host, “When you give a luncheon or dinner, do not invite your friends, your brothers or relatives, or your rich neighbors; if you do, they may invite you back and so you will be repaid. 

13But when you give a banquet, invite the poor, the crippled, the lame, the blind, 

14and you will be blessed. Although they cannot repay you, you will be repaid at the resurrection of the righteous.”


----------



## thedeacon

1Therefore, since we are surrounded by such a great cloud of witnesses, let us throw off everything that hinders and the sin that so easily entangles, and let us run with perseverance the race marked out for us. 

2Let us fix our eyes on Jesus, the author and perfecter of our faith, who for the joy set before him endured the cross, scorning its shame, and sat down at the right hand of the throne of God. 

3Consider him who endured such opposition from sinful men, so that you will not grow weary and lose heart.


----------



## Ronnie T

Romans 12:17Never pay back evil for evil to anyone Respect what is right in the sight of all men. 
18If possible, so far as it depends on you, be at peace with all men. 
19Never take your own revenge, beloved, but leave room for the wrath of God, for it is written, "VENGEANCE IS MINE, I WILL REPAY," says the Lord. 
20"BUT IF YOUR ENEMY IS HUNGRY, FEED HIM, AND IF HE IS THIRSTY, GIVE HIM A DRINK; FOR IN SO DOING YOU WILL HEAP BURNING COALS ON HIS HEAD." 
21Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good.


----------



## thedeacon

Matt: 5-13

13“You are the salt of the earth. But if the salt loses its saltiness, how can it be made salty again? It is no longer good for anything, except to be thrown out and trampled by men.


----------



## Ronnie T

Saturday.

Matthew 27:50
And when Jesus had cried out again in a loud voice, he gave up his spirit. 
     51At that moment the curtain of the temple was torn in two from top to bottom. The earth shook and the rocks split. 52The tombs broke open and the bodies of many holy people who had died were raised to life. 53They came out of the tombs, and after Jesus' resurrection they went into the holy city and appeared to many people.


----------



## thedeacon

Sorry about the Daily Bible Verse yesterday, my computer had the flu or something.



John 1:1-5



1In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. 2He was with God in the beginning. 

3Through him all things were made; without him nothing was made that has been made. 

4In him was life, and that life was the light of men. 

5The light shines in the darkness, but the darkness has not understooda it.


----------



## Ronnie T

Matthew 19:
24Again I tell you, it is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle than for a rich man to enter the kingdom of God." 
25When the disciples heard this, they were greatly astonished and asked, "Who then can be saved?" 
26Jesus looked at them and said, "With man this is impossible, but with God all things are possible." 
27Peter answered him, "We have left everything to follow you! What then will there be for us?" 
28Jesus said to them, "I tell you the truth, at the renewal of all things, when the Son of Man sits on his glorious throne, you who have followed me will also sit on twelve thrones, judging the twelve tribes of Israel. 29And everyone who has left houses or brothers or sisters or father or mother or children or fields for my sake will receive a hundred times as much and will inherit eternal life. 30But many who are first will be last, and many who are last will be first.


----------



## Ronnie T

Psalm 9:
1 I will praise you, O LORD, with all my heart; 
       I will tell of all your wonders. 
2 I will be glad and rejoice in you; 
       I will sing praise to your name, O Most High.


----------



## ronpasley

Ronnie T said:


> Psalm 9:
> 1 I will praise you, O LORD, with all my heart;
> I will tell of all your wonders.
> 2 I will be glad and rejoice in you;
> I will sing praise to your name, O Most High.





Amen amen and amen to that


----------



## Ronnie T

Psalm 18:1-6

I will love thee, O LORD, my strength. 

The LORD is my rock, and my fortress, and my deliverer; my God,
 my strength, in whom I will trust; my buckler, and the horn of my
 salvation, and my high tower. 

I will call upon the LORD, who is worthy to be praised: so shall I
 be saved from mine enemies. 

The sorrows of death compassed me, and the floods of ungodly
 men made me afraid. 

The sorrows of he11 compassed me about: the snares of death
 prevented me. 

In my distress I called upon the LORD, and cried unto my God: 
he heard my voice out of his temple, and my cry came before him,
 even into his ears.


----------



## Ronnie T

Psalm 62:5-8

Find rest, O my soul, in God alone; 
       my hope comes from him. 

He alone is my rock and my salvation; 
       he is my fortress, I will not be shaken. 

My salvation and my honor depend on God [a] ; 
       he is my mighty rock, my refuge. 

Trust in him at all times, O people; 
       pour out your hearts to him, 
       for God is our refuge.


----------



## Ronnie T

Psalm 35:13-14
But as for me, when they were sick, my clothing was sackcloth: I humbled my soul with fasting; and my prayer returned into mine own bosom. 
I behaved myself as though he had been my friend or brother: I bowed down heavily, as one that mourneth for his mother.


----------



## Ronnie T

Proverbs 13:18-21

Poverty and shame will come to him who neglects discipline,
         But he who regards reproof will be honored. 
Desire realized is sweet to the soul,
         But it is an abomination to fools to turn away from evil. 
He who walks with wise men will be wise,
         But the companion of fools will suffer harm. 
Adversity pursues sinners,
         But the righteous will be rewarded with prosperity.


----------



## Ronnie T

Psalm 33:10-22 (New American Standard Bible)

    10The LORD nullifies the counsel of the nations;
         He frustrates the plans of the peoples. 
    11The counsel of the LORD stands forever,
         The plans of His heart from generation to generation. 
    12Blessed is the nation whose God is the LORD,
         The people whom He has chosen for His own inheritance. 
    13The LORD looks from heaven;
         He sees all the sons of men; 
    14From His dwelling place He looks out
         On all the inhabitants of the earth, 
    15He who fashions the hearts of them all,
         He who understands all their works. 
    16The king is not saved by a mighty army;
         A warrior is not delivered by great strength. 
    17A horse is a false hope for victory;
         Nor does it deliver anyone by its great strength. 
    18Behold, the eye of the LORD is on those who fear Him,
         On those who hope for His lovingkindness, 
    19To deliver their soul from death
         And to keep them alive in famine. 
    20Our soul waits for the LORD;
         He is our help and our shield. 
    21For our heart rejoices in Him,
         Because we trust in His holy name. 
    22Let Your lovingkindness, O LORD, be upon us,
         According as we have hoped in You.


----------



## Ronnie T

Matthew 15:8
' THIS PEOPLE HONORS ME WITH THEIR LIPS,BUT THEIR HEART IS FAR AWAY FROM ME.


----------



## Ronnie T

Revelation 3:
'I know your deeds, that you have a name that you are alive, but you are dead. 
 2'Wake up, and strengthen the things that remain, which were about to die; for I have not found your deeds completed in the sight of My God. 

 3'So remember what you have received and heard; and keep it, and repent Therefore if you do not wake up, I will come like a thief, and you will not know at what hour I will come to you. 

 4'But you have a few people in Sardis who have not soiled their garments; and they will walk with Me in white, for they are worthy. 

 5'He who overcomes will thus be clothed in white garments; and I will not erase his name from the book of life, and I will confess his name before My Father and before His angels.


----------



## Ronnie T

Revelation 3:

21To him who overcomes, I will give the right to sit with me on my throne, just as I overcame and sat down with my Father on his throne. 22He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the churches."


----------



## Ronnie T

Matthew 6:24
" No one can serve two masters; for either he will hate the one and love the other, or he will be devoted to one and despise the other You cannot serve God and wealth.


----------



## Ronnie T

1 Timothy 3

 1It is a trustworthy statement: if any man aspires to the office of overseer, it is a fine work he desires to do. 
 2An overseer, then, must be above reproach, the husband of one wife, temperate, prudent, respectable, hospitable, able to teach, 

 3(H)not addicted to wine or pugnacious, but gentle, peaceable, (I)free from the love of money.


----------



## Ronnie T

Hebrews 2:17 Wherefore it behooved him in all things to be made like unto his brethren, that he might become a merciful and faithful high priest in things pertaining to God, to make propitiation for the sins of the people. 

 18 For in that he himself hath suffered being tempted, he is able to succor them that are tempted.


----------



## Ronnie T

Sunday

Acts 20:6-7 (New International Version)
6But we sailed from Philippi after the Feast of Unleavened Bread, and five days later joined the others at Troas, where we stayed seven days.
7On the first day of the week we came together to break bread.

Acts 2:42  42 And they continued steadfastly in the apostles’ doctrine and fellowship, in the breaking of bread, and in prayers.


----------



## Ronnie T

Matthew 28:18
And Jesus came and spake unto them, saying, All power is given unto me in heaven and in earth.


----------



## Ronnie T

Tuesday.
1Peter 1: 3Praise be to the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ! In his great mercy he has given us new birth into a living hope through the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead, 4and into an inheritance that can never perish, spoil or fade—kept in heaven for you, 5who through faith are shielded by God's power until the coming of the salvation that is ready to be revealed in the last time.


----------



## Ronnie T

1Peter 1:
13Therefore, prepare your minds for action; be self-controlled; set your hope fully on the grace to be given you when Jesus Christ is revealed. 14As obedient children, do not conform to the evil desires you had when you lived in ignorance. 15But just as he who called you is holy, so be holy in all you do; 16for it is written: "Be holy, because I am holy."


----------



## Ronnie T

1Peter 1:
17If you address as Father the One who impartially judges according to each one's work, conduct yourselves in fear during the time of your stay on earth; 
18knowing that you were not redeemed with perishable things like silver or gold from your futile way of life inherited from your forefathers, 
19but with precious blood, as of a lamb unblemished and spotless, the blood of Christ.


----------



## Ronnie T

1Peter 1:
22Since you have in obedience to the truth purified your souls for a sincere love of the brethren, fervently love one another from the heart, 
23for you have been born again not of seed which is perishable but imperishable, that is, through the living and enduring word of God.


----------



## Ronnie T

1Peter 1:
24For, 
   "All men are like grass, 
      and all their glory is like the flowers of the field; 
   the grass withers and the flowers fall, 
    25but the word of the Lord stands forever." And this is the word that was preached to you.


----------



## Ronnie T

John 14:
15If ye love me, keep my commandments.


----------



## Ronnie T

Hebrews 9:
11But when Christ appeared as a high priest of the good things to come, He entered through the greater and more perfect tabernacle, not made with hands, that is to say, not of this creation; 
12and not through the blood of goats and calves, but through His own blood, He entered the holy place once for all, having obtained eternal redemption. 
13For if the blood of goats and bulls and the ashes of a heifer sprinkling those who have been defiled sanctify for the cleansing of the flesh, 
14how much more will the blood of Christ, who through the eternal Spirit offered Himself without blemish to God, cleanse your conscience from dead works to serve the living God?


----------



## Ronnie T

Psalm 86:5
For thou, Lord, art good, and ready to forgive; and plenteous in mercy unto all them that call upon thee.


----------



## Ronnie T

1 Timothy 1:15
It is a trustworthy statement, deserving full acceptance, that Christ Jesus came into the world to save sinners, among whom I am foremost of all.


----------



## Ronnie T

Matthew 21:21
And Jesus answered and said to them, "Truly I say to you, if you have faith and do not doubt, you will not only do what was done to the fig tree, but even if you say to this mountain, 'Be taken up and cast into the sea,' it will happen.


----------



## Ronnie T

Luke 22:46
and said to them, "Why are you sleeping? Get up and pray that you may not enter into temptation."


----------



## Ronnie T

John 17:20
 "My prayer is not for them alone. I pray also for those who will believe in me through their message


----------



## Ronnie T

Luke 6:31"Treat others the same way you want them to treat you. 
32"If you love those who love you, what credit is that to you? For even sinners love those who love them.


----------



## Ronnie T

Proverbs 11:22
As a ring of gold in a swine's snout 
So is a beautiful woman who lacks discretion.


Lot's to learn from today's Bible verse.
It's about much more than women's discretion.
A pig is a pig, no matter how you dress him up.


----------



## Ronnie T

Job 42:12
The LORD blessed the latter days of Job more than his beginning; and he had 14,000 sheep and 6,000 camels and 1,000 yoke of oxen and 1,000 female donkeys.


----------



## Ronnie T

Psalm 2:12
Do homage to the Son, that He not become angry, and you perish in the way,
For His wrath may soon be kindled. How blessed are all who take refuge in Him!


----------



## Ronnie T

Psalm 18:49
Therefore I will give thanks to You among the nations, O LORD,And I will sing praises to Your name.


----------



## Ronnie T

Proverbs 13:18
Poverty and shame will come to him who neglects discipline,But he who regards reproof will be honored.


----------



## Ronnie T

Matthew 6:26
" Look at the birds of the air, that they do not sow, nor reap nor gather into barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not worth much more than they?


----------



## Ronnie T

Romans 12:2
And do not be conformed to this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind, so that you may prove what the will of God is, that which is good and acceptable and perfect.


----------



## Ronnie T

Acts 5:41
So they went on their way from the presence of the Council, rejoicing that they had been considered worthy to suffer shame for His name.


----------



## Ronnie T

Acts 14:23When they had appointed elders for them in every church, having prayed with fasting, they commended them to the Lord in whom they had believed.


----------



## Ronnie T

Psalm 42
1As the deer pants for the water brooks,
         So my soul pants for You, O God. 
    2My soul thirsts for God, for the living God;
         When shall I come and appear before God? 
    3My tears have been my food day and night,
         While they say to me all day long, "Where is your God?" 
    4These things I remember and I pour out my soul within me 
         For I used to go along with the throng and lead them in procession to the house of God,
         With the voice of joy and thanksgiving, a multitude keeping festival. 
    5Why are you in despair, O my soul?
         And why have you become disturbed within me?
         Hope in God, for I shall again praise Him
         For the help of His presence. 
    6O my God, my soul is in despair within me;
         Therefore I remember You from the land of the Jordan
         And the peaks of Hermon, from Mount Mizar. 
    7Deep calls to deep at the sound of Your waterfalls;
         All Your breakers and Your waves have rolled over me. 
    8The LORD will command His lovingkindness in the daytime;
         And His song will be with me in the night,
         A prayer to the God of my life. 
    9I will say to God my rock, "Why have You forgotten me?
         Why do I go mourning because of the oppression of the enemy?" 
    10As a shattering of my bones, my adversaries revile me,
         While they say to me all day long, "Where is your God?" 
    11Why are you in despair, O my soul?
         And why have you become disturbed within me?
         Hope in God, for I shall yet praise Him,
         The help of my countenance and my God.


----------



## Ronnie T

Psalm 97:7
Let all those be ashamed who serve graven images,Who boast themselves of idols; Worship Him, all you gods.


----------



## Ronnie T

Romans 15:13
Now may the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace in believing, so that you will abound in hope by the power of the Holy Spirit.


----------



## Ronnie T

2 Peter 3:9
The Lord is not slow about His promise, as some count slowness, but is patient toward you, not wishing for any to perish but for all to come to repentance.


----------



## Ronnie T

Romans 12:1I beseech you therefore, brethren, by the mercies of God, that ye present your bodies a living sacrifice, holy, acceptable unto God, which is your reasonable service. 
2And be not conformed to this world: but be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind, that ye may prove what is that good, and acceptable, and perfect, will of God.


----------



## Ronnie T

Hebrews 13:5
Make sure that your character is free from the love of money, being content with what you have; for He Himself has said, " I WILL NEVER DESERT YOU, NOR WILL I EVER FORSAKE YOU,"


----------



## Ronnie T

Acts 4:12
"And there is salvation in no one else; for there is no other name under heaven that has been given among men by which we must be saved."


----------



## Ronnie T

Romans 16:20
The God of peace will soon crush Satan under your feet.  The grace of our Lord Jesus be with you.


----------



## Ronnie T

2 Corinthians 7:10
For the sorrow that is according to the will of God produces a repentance without regret, leading to salvation, but the sorrow of the world produces death.


----------



## Ronnie T

Matthew 5:13"You are the salt of the earth; but if the salt has become tasteless, how can it be made salty again? It is no longer good for anything, except to be thrown out and trampled under foot by men. 
14"You are the light of the world. A city set on a hill cannot be hidden; 
15nor does anyone light a lamp and put it under a basket, but on the lampstand, and it gives light to all who are in the house. 
16"Let your light shine before men in such a way that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father who is in heaven.


----------



## Ronnie T

Philippians 2:15
.........prove yourselves to be blameless and innocent, children of God above reproach in the midst of a crooked and perverse generation, among whom you appear as lights in the world,


----------



## Ronnie T

Then he said to them, “Go your way. Eat the fat and drink sweet wine and send portions to anyone who has nothing ready, for this day is holy to our Lord. And do not be grieved, for the joy of the Lord is your strength.”

—Nehemiah 8:10


----------



## REDNEKSAVAGE

*Jesus Saves Jesus Saves.......*

*Thanks for the daily bread...*

QUOTE=Ronnie T;5228302]Then he said to them, “Go your way. Eat the fat and drink sweet wine and send portions to anyone who has nothing ready, for this day is holy to our Lord. And do not be grieved, for the joy of the Lord is your strength.”

—Nehemiah 8:10[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ronnie T

Isaiah 43:1 
But now, this is what the LORD says— he who created you, O Jacob, he who formed you, O Israel: "Fear not, for I have redeemed you; I have summoned you by name; you are mine.


----------



## Ronnie T

Hebrews 3:6
But Christ is faithful as a son over God's house. And we are his house, if we hold on to our courage and the hope of which we boast.


----------



## Ronnie T

Isaiah 41:10
So do not fear, for I am with you; do not be dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.


----------



## Ronnie T

Isaiah 58:11  The Lord will guide you always, he will satisfy your needs in a sun-scorched land. You will be like a spring whose waters never fail.


----------



## Ronnie T

Matthew 17:20   
If you have faith as a grain of mustard seed, 
you will say to your mountain, "MOVE!" and it WILL move... 
and NOTHING will be impossible for YOU!


----------



## Ronnie T

Psalms 11:1


In the Lord, put your trust.


----------



## Ronnie T

Isaiah 58:11   The Lord will guide you always, he will satisfy your needs in a sun-scorched land. You will be like a spring whose waters never fail.

.


----------



## Ronnie T

Mark 9:23  And Jesus said to him, " 'If You can?' All things are possible to him who believes."


----------



## Ronnie T

Job 22:28   Thou shall decree a thing and it shall be established unto thee and a light shall shine upon thy ways.


----------



## Ronnie T

Psalms 27:14
Wait on the Lord, be of good courage, and he shall strengthen thine heart. Wait, I say on the Lord.


.


----------



## Ronnie T

Proverbs 3:5,6
Trust in the Lord with all your heart, and lean not on your own understanding. In all your ways acknowledge Him and He shall direct your paths. -


----------



## Ronnie T

Genesis 28:15
Behold I am with thee, and will keep thee in all places whither thou goest.


----------



## Ronnie T

Philippians 1:6
And I am sure that he who began a good work in you will complete it. -


----------



## Ronnie T

Matthew 19:26 With God all things are possible.


----------



## Ronnie T

Isaiah 41:10  Fear thou not . . . I will strengthen thee. . . I will help thee. -


----------



## Ronnie T

Matthew 6:8   Your Father knoweth what things you have need of before you ask Him.


----------



## Ronnie T

Matthew 11:28  
Come unto me, ye who are weary and overburdened, 
and I will give you rest. -


----------



## Ronnie T

Mark 13:31  Heaven and earth shall pass away: but my words shall not pass away. -


----------



## Ronnie T

Proverbs 30:5  Every word of God is pure: he is a shield unto them that put their trust in him. -


----------



## Ronnie T

1 John 5:14-15  And this is the confidence that we have in Him, that, if we ask any thing according to His will, He heareth us: And if we know that he hear us, whatsoever we ask, we know that we have the petitions that we desired of Him.


----------



## Ronnie T

For God hath not given us a spirit of fear; but of power, and of love, and of a sound mind. - 2 Timothy 1:7


----------



## Ronnie T

I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me. - Philippians 4:13


----------



## Ronnie T

[Seek him] that maketh the seven stars and Orion, and turneth the shadow of death into the morning, and maketh the day dark with night: that calleth for the waters of the sea, and poureth them out upon the face of the earth: The LORD [is] his name. - Amos 5:7


----------



## ronpasley

"Be strong and of good courage, do not fear nor be afraid of them; for the Lord your God, He is the One who goes with you. He will not leave you nor forsake you."  Deuteronomy 31:6


----------



## ronpasley

1 Peter 5:8

 Be sober, be vigilant because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour:


----------



## ronpasley

Psalm 150
1Praise ye the LORD. Praise God in his sanctuary: praise him in the firmament of his power. 
2Praise him for his mighty acts: praise him according to his excellent greatness. 
3Praise him with the sound of the trumpet: praise him with the psaltery and harp. 
4Praise him with the timbrel and dance: praise him with stringed instruments and organs. 
5Praise him upon the loud cymbals: praise him upon the high sounding cymbals. 
6 LET EVERY THING THAT HATH BREATH PRAISE THE LORD. PRAISE YE THE LORD.
________________________________________


----------



## ronpasley

Jude 1:20-25

But you, beloved, building yourselves up on your most holy faith, praying in the Holy Spirit,  keep yourselves in the love of God, looking for the mercy of our Lord Jesus Christ unto eternal life. 
And on some have compassion, making a distinction; but others save with fear, pulling them out of the fire, hating even the garment defiled by the flesh.
 Now to Him who is able to keep you from stumbling, 
      And to present you faultless 
      Before the presence of His glory with exceeding joy, 
       To God our Savior,
      Who alone is wise,
      Be glory and majesty, 
      Dominion and power,
      Both now and forever. 
      Amen.


----------



## ronpasley

John 1:35-37

Again, the next day, John stood with two of his disciples.  And looking at Jesus as He walked, he said, “Behold the Lamb of God!” 
The two disciples heard him speak, and they followed Jesus.




Have you heard and followed


----------



## ronpasley

2 Chronicles 7:14

 14 if my people, who are called by my name, will humble themselves and pray and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways, THEN will I hear from heaven and will forgive their sin and will heal their land.


----------



## ronpasley

Philippians 4:4-7

Rejoice in the Lord alway and again I say, Rejoice. Let your moderation be known unto all men. The Lord is at hand. Be careful for nothing but in every thing by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known unto God. And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.


----------



## apoint

2 Corinthians 12:9 And He said unto me, My grace is sufficient for thee: for my strength is made perfect in weakness.

Remind me, God, to open myself to your happiness each day, each moment. Help me not to let life's pressures and fustrations cloud my vision of your unending joy. Amen


----------



## apoint

Psalm16: 11 Thou wilt shew me the path of life: in thy presence is fulness of joy; at thy right hand there are pleasures for evermore.

THE  MASTER & THE LAMB


Do I love the cross of Jesus, 
but my splintered own disdain ?
Have I welcomed His forgiveness,
though I'd rather not, His pain ?
O let me follow Christ rejoicing
in the goodness of the plan, 

for I am learning from the Master
as I journey with the Lamb !

My LORD instructeth me in patience
who hath trudged the weighty road -
yea, of joyfulness in trouble 
as if blessed beneath the load
How can I grasp His perfect peace
but take Him by the hand ?

O praise the wisdom of the Master 
	in the lessons of the Lamb !


----------



## Ronnie T

Thanks apoint, those are some great words to reflect upon.
God bless you.


----------



## apoint

Psalm 18: 1  I will love thee, O Lord, my strength. The Lord is my rock, and my fortress, and my deliverer; my God, my strength, in whom I will trust; my buckler, and the horn of my salvation, and my high tower.

 Salvation consists in passing from this dark, restless and tormented existence in which the worldly man lives, to live in truth, to that in which it is really worth living.


----------



## apoint

1 john 3: 1  Behold, what manner of love the father hath bestowed upon us, that we should be called the sons of god: Therefore the world knoweth us not, because it knew him not. 2 beloved, now  we the sons of god, and it doth not yet appear what we shall be: But we know that, when he shall appear, we shall be like him; for we shall see him as he is. 3 and every man that hath this hope in him purifieth himself, even as he is pure.


GOD IS ALWAYS WITH US; WHY SHOULD WE NOT ALWAYS BE WITH GOD?


----------



## apoint

Psalm 25;14 The secret of the Lord is with them that fear Him; and He will show them His covenant.
15  Mine eyes are ever toward the Lord; for He shall pluck my feet out of the net.

Edited bibles shew, to show for better understanding.

Earth has no sorrow that heaven cannot heal.


----------



## apoint

Revelation 3:20 Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear my voice, and open the door, I will come in to him, and will sup with him, and he with me.

May I see your light, Lord, even in lifes broken pieces. I trust you. Amen


----------



## apoint

John 8: 31 If you continue in my word, then you are my deciples indeed. and you shall know the truth, and the truth shall set you free.

John 8: 58 Verily verily, I say unto you,
 before Aberham was, I am...

John 10 : 17  Therefore doth my Father love me, because I lay down my life, that I might take it again. No man taketh it from me, but I lay it down of myself. I have power to lay it down, and I have power to take it again. This commandment have I received of my Father.

 Thank you Jesus, you gave all for me. Amen


----------



## Ronnie T

My soul, wait silently for God alone, For my expectation is from Him. He only is my rock and my salvation; He is my defense; I shall not be moved. In God is my salvation and my glory; The rock of my strength, And my refuge, is in God. Trust in Him at all times, you people; Pour out your heart before Him; God is a refuge for us. - Psalm 62:5-8


----------



## Israel

Forgive me brethren, I got distracted with some things and forgot about a request made of me for this.

Therefore:

Rom 4:8  Blessed is the man to whom the Lord will not impute sin.

If we are in Christ, we are that man...rejoice!


----------



## Israel

Isa 42:16  And I will bring the blind by a way that they knew not; I will lead them in paths that they have not known: I will make darkness light before them, and crooked things straight. These things will I do unto them, and not forsake them.


----------



## Israel

Rom 8:3  For what the law could not do, in that it was weak through the flesh, God sending his own Son in the likeness of sinful flesh, and for sin, condemned sin in the flesh: 
Rom 8:4  That the righteousness of the law might be fulfilled in us, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit.


----------



## Israel

John 12:42,43
Nevertheless among the chief rulers also many believed on him; but because of the Pharisees they did not confess him, lest they should be put out of the synagogue: 
For they loved the praise of men more than the praise of God.


----------



## Israel

Son 8:6  Set me as a seal upon thine heart, as a seal upon thine arm: for love is strong as death; jealousy is cruel as the grave: the coals thereof are coals of fire, which hath a most vehement flame. 
Son 8:7  Many waters cannot quench love, neither can the floods drown it: if a man would give all the substance of his house for love, it would utterly be contemned.


----------



## Israel

Isa 5:8  Woe unto them that join house to house, that lay field to field, till there be no place, that they may be placed alone in the midst of the earth! 

( I remember reading this in my "hippy" days...and understood God was no more delighted with men feeling all the earth was to be owned than I was.
Not one place a man could walk and say, "this belongs only to God."
Till I met Jesus.)


----------



## chris waddell

Psalm 37:25 "I have been young, and am old; yet have i not seen the righteous forsaken, nor his seed begging bread" daily bible verse for monday 10/11/10 The key word in this scripture is "seed" you haft to plant a seed to reap the harvest of it! have a blessed day!


----------



## chris waddell

Matthew 6:31-32 "Therefore take no thought saying, What shall we eat? or, What shall we drink? or, wherewithal shall we be clothed? For after all these things do the gentiles seek, FOR YOUR HEAVENLY FATHER KNOWS THAT YOU HAVE NEED OF ALL THESE THINGS.


----------



## chris waddell

Isaiah 1:19 "if ye be willing and odedient, ye shall eat the good of the land" We decide how much we allow God to bless us


----------



## ronpasley

chris waddell said:


> Isaiah 1:19 "if ye be willing and odedient, ye shall eat the good of the land" We decide how much we allow God to bless us




Amen to that brother
thats a good one.


----------



## chris waddell

1 corinthians 1:27 "But as it is written, eye has not seen, nor ear heard, neither have entered into the heart of man, the things which God has prepared for them who love him"


----------



## chris waddell

2 corinthians 9:8 "And God is able to make all grace abound toward you; that you, always having all sufficiency in all things may abound to every good work" I want to add something, don't expect anything from God if you dont give him anything wether it be your time, tithing, or even your trust and faith in him. Dont expect to be given anything if you your self never give. Amen


----------



## chris waddell

Sorry guys it didn't post, please forgive me.  Romans 1:16 "im not ashamed of the good news. It is Gods power to save everyone who believes, Jews first and greeks as well"


----------



## Ronnie T

chris waddell said:


> Sorry guys it didn't post, please forgive me.  Romans 1:16 "im not ashamed of the good news. It is Gods power to save everyone who believes, Jews first and greeks as well"



That's fine Chris.
Sometimes things happen.

.


----------



## chris waddell

daily bible verse for 10/17/10  Mark 8:36,37 "For what shall it profit a man, if he shall gain the whole world, and lose his own soul? Or what shall a man give in exchange for his soul"


----------



## christianhunter

Daily Bible Verse-Monday 10-18-10.

Mark 7:15
"There is nothing that enters a man from outside which can defile him;but the things which come out of him,those are the things that defile a man.


----------



## Ronnie T

christianhunter said:


> Daily Bible Verse-Monday 10-18-10.
> 
> Mark 7:15
> "There is nothing that enters a man from outside which can defile him;but the things which come out of him,those are the things that defile a man.



Great Bible verse Ch.
Thanks.

.


----------



## fish hawk

Bump!!!


----------



## Ronnie T

My soul, wait silently for God alone, For my expectation is from Him. He only is my rock and my salvation; He is my defense; I shall not be moved. In God is my salvation and my glory; The rock of my strength, And my refuge, is in God. Trust in Him at all times, you people; Pour out your heart before Him; God is a refuge for us. - Psalm 62:5-8


----------



## christianhunter

Ronnie T said:


> My soul, wait silently for God alone, For my expectation is from Him. He only is my rock and my salvation; He is my defense; I shall not be moved. In God is my salvation and my glory; The rock of my strength, And my refuge, is in God. Trust in Him at all times, you people; Pour out your heart before Him; God is a refuge for us. - Psalm 62:5-8



Sorry Brother,I was going to do it.I slept late.I'll do the verse for tommorow before I go to bed tonight as I did the first one.


----------



## Ronnie T

For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life. - John 3:16


----------



## christianhunter

Thursday 10-21-10

James 3:5

Even so the tongue is a little member and boasts great things.See how great a forest a little fire kindles!-NKJV


----------



## christianhunter

Friday  10-22-10

Matthew 16:26
"For what profit is it to a man if he gains the whole world,and loses his own soul?Or what will a man give in exchange for his soul?


----------



## christianhunter

Saturday 10-23-10

Proverbs 3:33

The curse of THE LORD is on the house of the wicked,But HE blesses the home of the just.


----------



## christianhunter

Sunday 10-24-10

Matthew 5:11

"Blessed are you when they revile and persecute you,and say all kinds of evil against you falsely for My sake.


----------



## FritzMichaels

Prov 2
1 My son, if thou wilt receive my words, and hide my commandments with thee;

2 So that thou incline thine ear unto wisdom, and apply thine heart to understanding;

3 Yea, if thou criest after knowledge, and liftest up thy voice for understanding;

4 If thou seekest her as silver, and searchest for her as for hid treasures;

5 Then shalt thou understand the fear of the LORD, and find the knowledge of God.


----------



## FritzMichaels

Proverbs 3:5-6
Trust in the Lord with all your heart, and lean not on your own understanding; In all your ways acknowledge Him, and He shall direct your paths..


----------



## FritzMichaels

John 1
1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.
2 The same was in the beginning with God.
3 All things were made by him; and without him was not any thing made that was made.
4 In him was life; and the life was the light of men.
5 And the light shineth in darkness; and the darkness comprehended it not.


----------



## FritzMichaels

(2 Corinthians 4:16-18)  
16 For which cause we faint not; but though our outward man perish, yet the inward man is renewed day by day.   

17 For our light affliction, which is but for a moment, worketh for us a far more exceeding and eternal weight of glory;    

18 While we look not at the things which are seen, but at the things which are not seen: for the things which are seen are temporal; but the things which are not seen are eternal.


----------



## FritzMichaels

(James 1:21)

21 Wherefore lay apart all filthiness and superfluity of naughtiness, and receive with meekness the engrafted word, which is able to save your souls.


----------



## FritzMichaels

*fri*

(1 John 5) 2 By this we know that we love the children of God, when we love God, and keep his commandments. 
3 For this is the love of God, that we keep his commandments: and his commandments are not grievous.


----------



## FritzMichaels

*sat*

(Matt 7) 7 Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you:   8 For every one that asketh receiveth; and he that seeketh findeth; and to him that knocketh it shall be opened.


----------



## FritzMichaels

*sun*

(James 1)  2 My brethren, count it all joy when ye fall into divers temptations; 3 Knowing this, that the trying of your faith worketh patience.  4 But let patience have her perfect work, that ye may be perfect and entire, wanting nothing.


----------



## Gabassmaster

FritzMichaels said:


> (Matt 7) 7 Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you:   8 For every one that asketh receiveth; and he that seeketh findeth; and to him that knocketh it shall be opened.



Thats true right there. I remember a while ago i prayed and ask god if i could just get a big bass to hit, and he answered my prayer..... the bass was 9 or 10 and it shook the hook. Bad thing to pray about i guess but i am a lot more specific about my prayers now.


----------



## FritzMichaels

maybe God put the big fish on just so the fish could get off to see if you would praise Him after you lost the fish... Knowing you... you praised him.

i missed a doe tonite at 70 yards. easy shot. got buck fever with a doe...  

wanted to curse and scream.. but realized that that doe was a blessing from God even if I missed her. Praise His Holy name just for the opportunity. Praise His Holy name just for giving my life.


----------



## ted_BSR

Ephesians 2:6-10  And God raised us up with Christ and seated us with him in the heavenly realms in Christ Jesus, in order that in the coming ages he might show the incomprable riches of his grace, expressed in his kindness to us in Jesus Christ. For it is by Grace you have been saved, through faith - and this is not from yourselves, it is the gift of God - not by works, so that none can boast. For we are God's workmanship, created in Christ Jesus to do good works, which God prepared in advance for us to do.


----------



## ted_BSR

*For Monday 10/31/10*

John 1:16-18

From the fullness of his grace we have all recieved one blessing after another. For the law was given through Moses; grace and truth came through Jesus Christ. No one has ever seen God,but God the One and Only, who is at the Father's side, has made him known.


----------



## Ronnie T

ted_BSR said:


> John 1:16-18
> 
> From the fullness of his grace we have all recieved one blessing after another. For the law was given through Moses; grace and truth came through Jesus Christ. No one has ever seen God,but God the One and Only, who is at the Father's side, has made him known.



Oh man what a great verse.


----------



## ted_BSR

Ronnie T said:


> Oh man what a great verse.



Yeah, but I got the date wrong!!! Tuesday's will be correct!!!


----------



## ted_BSR

*For Tuesday, 11/2/10*

Acts 20:32-35

“Now I commit you to God and to the word of his grace, which can build you up and give you an inheritance among all those who are sanctified. I have not coveted anyone’s silver or gold or clothing. You yourselves know that these hands of mine have supplied my own needs and the needs of my companions. In everything I did, I showed you that by this kind of hard work we must help the weak, remembering the words the Lord Jesus himself said: ‘It is more blessed to give than to receive.’”


----------



## ted_BSR

*for Wednesday 11/3*

Romans 5:20, 21

The law was added so that the trespass might increase. But where sin increased, grace increased all the more, so that, just as sin reigned in death, so also grace might reign through righteousness to bring eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord.


----------



## ted_BSR

*for Thursday 11/4/10*

2nd Corinthians 8:9

For you know the grace of our Lord Jesus Christ, that though he was rich, yet for your sakes he became poor, so that you through his poverty might become rich.


----------



## ted_BSR

*for Friday 11/5/10*

2 Corinthians 9: 6-9

Remember this: Whoever sows sparingly will also reap sparingly, and whoever sows generously will also reap generously. Each man should give what he has decided in his heart to give, not reluctantly or under compulsion, for God loves a cheerful giver. And God is able to make all grace abound to you, so that in all things at all times; having all that you need, you will abound in every good work.  As it is written:

“He has scattered abroad his gifts to the poor; his righteousness endures forever.”


----------



## ted_BSR

*for Saturday 11/6/10*

Titus 2:11-14

For the grace of God that brings salvation has appeared to all men. It teaches us to say “No” to ungodliness and worldly passions, and to live self controlled, upright and Godly lives in this present age, while we wait for the blessed hope - the glorious appearing of our Great God and Savior, Jesus Christ, who gave himself for us to redeem us from all wickedness and to purify for himself a people that are his very own, eager to do what is good.


----------



## ted_BSR

*for Sunday 11/7/10*

Isaiah 30:19

Yet the Lord longs to be gracious to you; he rises to show you compassion. For the Lord is a God of justice. Blessed are all who wait for him!


----------



## The Original Rooster

*Today's daily Bible Verse*

Psalm 18:2
The LORD is my rock, and my fortress, and my deliverer; my God, my strength, in whom I will trust; my buckler, and the horn of my salvation, and my high tower.


----------



## The Original Rooster

*Today's Daily Bible Verse*

Matthew 22:36-40 (King James Version)
 36 Master, which is the great commandment in the law? 
 37 Jesus said unto him, Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind. 
 38 This is the first and great commandment. 
 39 And the second is like unto it, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself. 
 40 On these two commandments hang all the law and the prophets.


----------



## The Original Rooster

*Today's Bible Verse*

1 John 3:1
Behold, what manner of love the Father hath bestowed upon us, that we should be called the sons of God: therefore the world knoweth us not, because it knew him not.


----------



## The Original Rooster

*Today's Bible Verse*

Proverbs 30:5 (King James Version)

5 Every word of God is pure: he is a shield unto them that put their trust in him.


----------



## The Original Rooster

*Today's Bible Verse*

Luke 17:6 (King James Version)

6 And the Lord said, If ye had faith as a grain of mustard seed, ye might say unto this sycamine tree, Be thou plucked up by the root, and be thou planted in the sea; and it should obey you.


----------



## The Original Rooster

*Today's Bible verse*

Luke 24:1-6 (King James Version)

 1 Now upon the first day of the week, very early in the morning, they came unto the sepulchre, bringing the spices which they had prepared, and certain others with them. 

 2 And they found the stone rolled away from the sepulchre. 

 3 And they entered in, and found not the body of the Lord Jesus. 

 4 And it came to pass, as they were much perplexed thereabout, behold, two men stood by them in shining garments: 

 5 And as they were afraid, and bowed down their faces to the earth, they said unto them, Why seek ye the living among the dead? 

 6 He is not here, but is risen: remember how he spake unto you when he was yet in Galilee,


----------



## Ronnie T

Monday Bible Verse

All athletes are disciplined in their training. They do it to win a prize that will fade away, but we do it for an eternal prize. 
So I run with purpose in every step. I am not just shadowboxing. I discipline my body like an athlete, training it to do what it should. 
Otherwise, I fear that after preaching to others I myself might be disqualified. 
1 Corinthians 9:25-27


----------



## Gabassmaster

To all of you i just want to say press on, dont sit down give up, be quiet or back up. Sometimes being a christian can be hard with all the heartaches and troubles, and the greif of worrying about family members not being right with God. I just wanted to tell you all to press on for our LORD Jesus Christ who awaits us at the right hand side of the father, he deserves all the glory. 
Be strong and courageous. Do not be afraid or terrified because of them, for the LORD your God goes with you; he will never leave you nor forsake you. - Deuteronomy 31:6


----------



## Ronnie T

Deuteronomy 31:6
Be strong and courageous. Do not be afraid or terrified because of them, for the LORD your God goes with you; he will never leave you nor forsake you."


----------



## Ronnie T

For God hath not given us a spirit of fear; but of power, and of love, and of a sound mind. - 2 Timothy 1:7


----------



## Ronnie T

Fear thou not . . . I will strengthen thee. . . I will help thee. - Isaiah 41:10


----------



## Ronnie T

Daniel 3:"O Nebuchadnezzar, we do not need to give you an answer concerning this matter. 
17"If it be so, our God whom we serve is able to deliver us from the furnace of blazing fire; and He will deliver us out of your hand, O king. 
18"But even if He does not, let it be known to you, O king, that we are not going to serve your gods or worship the golden image


----------



## Ronnie T

Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. - Philippians 4:6


----------



## Gabassmaster

Jesus said unto them, I am the way, the truth , and the life; no man cometh unto the father excepth through me. John 14:6


----------



## Ronnie T

Hebrews 3:6
But Christ is faithful as a son over God's house. And we are his house, if we hold on to our courage and the hope of which we boast.


----------



## Gabassmaster

1 Corinthians 16:13 (King James Version)

 13Watch ye, stand fast in the faith, quit you like men, be strong


----------



## Gabassmaster

Psalm 95:1-6 (King James Version)

Psalm 95

 1O come, let us sing unto the LORD: let us make a joyful noise to the rock of our salvation.

 2Let us come before his presence with thanksgiving, and make a joyful noise unto him with psalms.

 3For the LORD is a great God, and a great King above all gods.

 4In his hand are the deep places of the earth: the strength of the hills is his also.

 5The sea is his, and he made it: and his hands formed the dry land.

 6O come, let us worship and bow down: let us kneel before the LORD our maker.


----------



## Ronnie T

Happy Thanksgiving.

Psalm 95:1-6 (KJV) 
"O come, let us sing unto the LORD: let us make a joyful noise to the rock of our salvation. 
Let us come before his presence with thanksgiving, and make a joyful noise unto him with psalms. 
For the LORD is a great God, and a great King above all gods. 
In his hand are the deep places of the earth: the strength of the hills is his also. 
The sea is his, and he made it: and his hands formed the dry land. 
O come, let us worship and bow down: let us kneel before the LORD our maker."


----------



## messenger

Amen Brother.


----------



## Ronnie T

Happy day of Thanksgiving to our Lord.

1 Chronicles 29:11-13 (KJV) 
"Yours, O LORD, is the greatness and the power 
and the glory and the majesty and the splendor, 
for everything in heaven and earth is yours. 
Yours, O LORD, is the kingdom; 
you are exalted as head over all. 

Wealth and honor come from you; 
you are the ruler of all things. 
In your hands are strength and power 
to exalt and give strength to all. 

Now, our God, we give you thanks, 
and praise your glorious name."


----------



## Ronnie T

1Timothy 4:4 ESV
For everything created by God is good, and nothing is to be rejected if it is received with thanksgiving.


----------



## Ronnie T

1 Peter 2:24 "Who Himself bore our sins in His own body on the tree, that we, having died to sins, might live for righteousness-- by whose stripes you were healed."


----------



## Ronnie T

For the grace of God has appeared, bringing salvation for all people, training us to renounce ungodliness and worldly passions, and to live self-controlled, upright, and godly lives in the present age, waiting for our blessed hope, the appearing of the glory of our great God and Savior Jesus Christ,

—Titus 2:11-13


----------



## centerpin fan

But the Lord said unto Samuel, "Look not on his countenance or on the height of his stature, because I have refused him; for the Lord seeth not as man seeth.  For man looketh on the outward appearance, but the Lord looketh on the heart."

1 Samuel 16:7


----------



## centerpin fan

As the hart panteth for the water brooks, so panteth my soul for Thee, O God.

Psalm 42:1


----------



## centerpin fan

Come to me, all you who labour and are overburdened, and I will give you rest.  Shoulder my yoke and learn from me, for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls.  Yes, my yoke is easy and my burden light.

Matthew 11:28-30


----------



## centerpin fan

For what shall it profit a man if he shall gain the whole world, and lose his own soul?

Mark 8:36


----------



## centerpin fan

Do not love the world or the things in the world.  If anyone loves the world, the love of the Father is not in him.

1 John 2:15


----------



## centerpin fan

This is My commandment, that you love one another as I have loved you.

John 15:12


----------



## centerpin fan

Brethren, if a man is overtaken in any trespass, you who are spiritual restore such a one in a spirit of gentleness, considering yourself lest you also be tempted.  Bear one another's burdens, and so fulfill the law of Christ.

Galatians 6:1-2


----------



## Ronnie T

2 Timothy 2:15 (King James Version)
15Study to shew thyself approved unto God, a workman that needeth not to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth.


----------



## gtparts

Sometimes you just can't pull one verse out of context. Here is today's example

Col. 1 : 15 - 17

15 Christ is the visible image of the invisible God.
      He existed before anything was created and is supreme over all creation,
 16 for through him God created everything
      in the heavenly realms and on earth.
   He made the things we can see
      and the things we can’t see—
   such as thrones, kingdoms, rulers, and authorities in the unseen world.
      Everything was created through him and for him.
 17 He existed before anything else,
      and he holds all creation together.

I get this complete sense of awe when I consider these words. Read them through several times and meditate on His Word.

Have a blessed day!


----------



## gtparts

New Living Translation (NLT)

  “Come now, let’s settle this,”
      says the Lord.
   “Though your sins are like scarlet,
      I will make them as white as snow.
   Though they are red like crimson,
      I will make them as white as wool.

Thought I'd toss you a curve this morning. Sounds like NT, concerning forgiveness of sin and the transformation that God brings about in our lives, but it is from Isaiah 1:18. Written some 400+ years before Jesus' birth, it illustrates God's perfect plan and perfect timing. Let's spend a little time working on our patience today. God will meet all our needs according to His riches in glory,........ and on His perfect schedule.

Grace and peace to all. 

Have a blessed day!


----------



## gtparts

*Thought I would share a perspective....*

that reflects the one that I have looked to in these disturbing political times.

1 Chronicles 29: 10-12

 10 Then David praised the Lord in the presence of the whole assembly:

   “O Lord, the God of our ancestor Israel, may you be praised forever and ever! 11 Yours, O Lord, is the greatness, the power, the glory, the victory, and the majesty. Everything in the heavens and on earth is yours, O Lord, and this is your kingdom. We adore you as the one who is over all things. 12 Wealth and honor come from you alone, for you rule over everything. Power and might are in your hand, and at your discretion people are made great and given strength."

When we fully grasp this passage in all its depth of meaning, how can we be fearful?

Have a victorious day in Christ!


----------



## Land45

“Love your enemies, bless those who curse you, do good to those who hate you, and pray for those who spitefully use you and persecute you” (Matthew 5:44).


----------



## gtparts

*The Great Commision is to be John the Baptist and*

John, the Apostle to our world today. We are to be light-carriers and light-spreaders. If others make no mention of the light that illuminates our lives in a public way, perhaps we hide it under a "basket" when we think it might be rejected and only put it on a "lampstand" when we know it will be accepted.

Risk something for God today and every day. It is our reasonable service, since we have been given so great a Salvation.  




John 1 : 6-18

6 God sent a man, John the Baptist, 7 to tell about the light so that everyone might believe because of his testimony. 8 John himself was not the light; he was simply a witness to tell about the light. 9 The one who is the true light, who gives light to everyone, was coming into the world.

 10 He came into the very world he created, but the world didn’t recognize him. 11 He came to his own people, and even they rejected him. 12 But to all who believed him and accepted him, he gave the right to become children of God. 13 They are reborn—not with a physical birth resulting from human passion or plan, but a birth that comes from God.

 14 So the Word became human and made his home among us. He was full of unfailing love and faithfulness. And we have seen his glory, the glory of the Father’s one and only Son.

 15 John testified about him when he shouted to the crowds, “This is the one I was talking about when I said, ‘Someone is coming after me who is far greater than I am, for he existed long before me.’”

 16 From his abundance we have all received one gracious blessing after another. 17 For the law was given through Moses, but God’s unfailing love and faithfulness came through Jesus Christ. 18 No one has ever seen God. But the unique One, who is himself God, is near to the Father’s heart. He has revealed God to us.




May God pour out His blessings upon the faithful, today.


----------



## Ronnie T

Trust in the Lord and do good; so you will live in the land, and enjoy security. Take delight in the Lord and he will give you the desires of your heart. Commit your way to the Lord; trust in him, and he will act. Be still before the Lord, and wait patiently for him. (Psalm 37:3-5, 7)


----------



## gtparts

Perfect Love Drives Out Fear! 1 John 4:18


NO FEAR! Only God's own can say that with absolute confidence.


----------



## crackerdave

For today: Philippians 2:3  "Let nothing be done through strife or vainglory;but in lowliness of mind let each esteem other better than themselves."

For tomorrow:   Philippians 4:4  "Rejoice in the Lord alway;and again I say, Rejoice."


----------



## crackerdave

For Tuesday:
John 14:6  "Jesus saith unto him,I am the way,the truth,and the life:no man cometh unto the Father,but by me."


----------



## Ronnie T

Colossians 1:9-12 
     For this reason, since the day we heard about you, we have not stopped praying for you. We continually ask God to fill you with the knowledge of his will through all the wisdom and understanding that the Spirit gives, so that you may live a life worthy of the Lord and please him in every way: bearing fruit in every good work, growing in the knowledge of God, being strengthened with all power according to his glorious might so that you may have great endurance and patience, and giving joyful thanks to the Father, who has qualified you to share in the inheritance of his holy people in the kingdom of light.


----------



## crackerdave

*Sorry,Ronnie!*

I'll post the next day's verse each evening so as not to awaken my sleeping wife in the morning.
Verse for Friday,December 17th:

The words of Jesus,in John 14:27 - "Peace I leave with you,my peace I give unto you: not as the world giveth,give I unto you.Let not your heart be troubled,neither let it be afraid."

Amen,Lord Jesus. Thank you for that peace,and may it touch every heart as we celebrate Your birth.


----------



## Land45

Psalm139 (v23) Search me, O God, and know my heart: try me, and know my thoughts: (V24) And see if there be any wicked way in me, and lead me in the way everlasting. 

Giving God the Glory in ALL things!


----------



## crackerdave

For Saturday Dec.18th:
Luke 18:17 - "Verily I say unto you,Whosoever shall not receive the kingdom of God as a little child shall in no wise enter therein."


----------



## crackerdave

For Sunday,December 19th

Matthew 4:18-20  "And Jesus,walking by the sea of Galilee,saw two brethren,Simon called Peter,and Andrew his brother,casting a net into the sea: for they were fishers.And he saith unto them,Follow me,and I will make you fishers of men. And they straightway left their nets,and followed him."


----------



## Ronnie T

Matt 26:33-35  But Peter said to Him, "Even though all may fall away because of You, 
I will never fall away." Jesus said to him, "Truly I say to you 
that this very night, before a rooster crows, you will deny Me three times."

Peter said to Him, "Even if I have to die with You, 
I will not deny You." All the disciples said the same thing too.


----------



## Ronnie T

Acts 5:8-11  And Peter responded to her, "Tell me whether you sold the land for such and such a price?" And she said, "Yes, that was the price." 
Then Peter said to her, "Why is it that you have agreed together to put the Spirit of the Lord to the test? Behold, the feet of those who have buried your husband are at the door, and they will carry you out as well." 
And immediately she fell at his feet and breathed her last, and the young men came in and found her dead, and they carried her out and buried her beside her husband. 
And great fear came over the whole church, and over all who heard of these things.


----------



## crackerdave

Proverbs 4:14-15  "Enter not into the path of the wicked,and go not in the way of evil men.Avoid it,pass not by it,turn from it,and pass away."


----------



## crackerdave

Proverbs 14:12 "There is a way that seemeth right to a man,but the end thereof are the ways of death."


----------



## Ronnie T

Luke 1:

30The angel said to her, "Do not be afraid, Mary; for you have found favor with God. 
31"And behold, you will conceive in your womb and bear a son, and you shall name Him Jesus. 
32"He will be great and will be called the Son of the Most High; and the Lord God will give Him the throne of His father David; 
33and He will reign over the house of Jacob forever, and His kingdom will have no end." 
34Mary said to the angel, "How can this be, since I am a virgin?" 
35The angel answered and said to her, "The Holy Spirit will come upon you, and the power of the Most High will overshadow you; and for that reason the holy Child shall be called the Son of God. 
36"And behold, even your relative Elizabeth has also conceived a son in her old age; and she who was called barren is now in her sixth month. 
37"For nothing will be impossible with God." 
38And Mary said, "Behold, the bondslave of the Lord; may it be done to me according to your word." And the angel departed from her. 

Luke 2:
1Now in those days a decree went out from Caesar Augustus, that a census be taken of all the inhabited earth. 
2This was the first census taken while Quirinius was governor of Syria. 
3And everyone was on his way to register for the census, each to his own city. 
4Joseph also went up from Galilee, from the city of Nazareth, to Judea, to the city of David which is called Bethlehem, because he was of the house and family of David, 
5in order to register along with Mary, who was engaged to him, and was with child. 
6While they were there, the days were completed for her to give birth. 
7And she gave birth to her firstborn son; and she wrapped Him in cloths, and laid Him in a manger, because there was no room for them in the inn.


----------



## Ronnie T

Luke 2:1-20
Now in those days a decree went out from Caesar Augustus, that a census be taken of all the inhabited earth. This was the first census taken while Quirinius was governor of Syria. And everyone was on his way to register for the census, each to his own city.  Joseph also went up from Galilee, from the city of Nazareth, to Judea, to the city of David which is called Bethlehem, because he was of the house and family of David, in order to register along with Mary, who was engaged to him, and was with child.
While they were there, the days were completed for her to give birth. 
And she gave birth to her firstborn son; and she wrapped Him in cloths, and laid Him in a manger, because there was no room for them in the inn. 

 In the same region there were some shepherds staying out in the fields and keeping watch over their flock by night. And an angel of the Lord suddenly stood before them, and the glory of the Lord shone around them; and they were terribly frightened. But the angel said to them, "Do not be afraid; for behold, I bring you good news of great joy which will be for all the people; for today in the city of David there has been born for you a Savior, who is Christ the Lord. "This will be a sign for you: you will find a baby wrapped in cloths and lying in a manger." 

And suddenly there appeared with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God and saying, "Glory to God in the highest, And on earth peace among men with whom He is pleased." 

When the angels had gone away from them into heaven, the shepherds began saying to one another, "Let us go straight to Bethlehem then, and see this thing that has happened which the Lord has made known to us." 

 So they came in a hurry and found their way to Mary and Joseph, and the baby as He lay in the manger. 
When they had seen this, they made known the statement which had been told them about this Child. And all who heard it wondered at the things which were told them by the shepherds. 
But Mary treasured all these things, pondering them in her heart. 

 The shepherds went back, glorifying and praising God for all that they had heard and seen, just as had been told them.


----------



## Paymaster

Prov. 3:1-2

My son, forget not my law; but let thine heart keep my commandments:
 For length of days, and long life, and peace, shall they add to thee.


----------



## Paymaster

Hebrews 4:16 
Let us therefore come boldly unto the throne of grace, that we may obtain mercy, and find grace to help in time of need.


----------



## Paymaster

1st Timothy 4:4,5
 For every creature of God [is] good, and nothing to be refused, if it be received with thanksgiving:
 For it is sanctified by the word of God and prayer.


----------



## Paymaster

Colossians 3:1-3 

If ye then be risen with Christ, seek those things which are above, where Christ sitteth on the right hand of God.

 Set your affection on things above, not on things on the earth.

 For ye are dead, and your life is hid with Christ in God.


----------



## Paymaster

2 Corinthians 4:18 
While we look not at the things which are seen, but at the things which are not seen: for the things which are seen [are] temporal; but the things which are not seen [are] eternal.


----------



## Paymaster

James 1:26 
If any man among you seem to be religious, and bridleth not his tongue, but deceiveth his own heart, this man's religion [is] vain.


----------



## Paymaster

Ephesians 2:11-13
 Wherefore remember, that ye [being] in time past Gentiles in the flesh, who are called Uncircumcision by that which is called the Circumcision in the flesh made by hands;

 That at that time ye were without Christ, being aliens from the commonwealth of Israel, and strangers from the covenants of promise, having no hope, and without God in the world:

 But now in Christ Jesus ye who sometimes were far off are made nigh by the blood of Christ.


----------



## mtnwoman

Psalm 51:9-11 (King James Version)

 9Hide thy face from my sins, and blot out all mine iniquities. 

 10Create in me a clean heart, O God; and renew a right spirit within me. 

 11Cast me not away from thy presence; and take not thy holy spirit from me.


----------



## mtnwoman

Hebrews 4:12
For the word of God is quick, and powerful, and sharper than any twoedged sword, piercing even to the dividing asunder of soul and spirit, and of the joints and marrow, and is a discerner of the thoughts and intents of the heart.


----------



## mtnwoman

*Prayer for God's calling in your life*

Ephesians 1:17-25 (King James Version)
17That the God of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of glory, may give unto you the spirit of wisdom and revelation in the knowledge of him: 
18The eyes of your understanding being enlightened; that ye may know what is the hope of his calling, and what the riches of the glory of his inheritance in the saints, 
19And what is the exceeding greatness of his power to us-ward who believe, according to the working of his mighty power, 
20Which he wrought in Christ, when he raised him from the dead, and set him at his own right hand in the heavenly places, 
21Far above all principality, and power, and might, and dominion, and every name that is named, not only in this world, but also in that which is to come:


----------



## mtnwoman

*A mustard seed is very tiny.....*

but grows to be one of the larger herb plants. So if we even have the faith of a mustard seed, it will grow and grow.


Matthew 13:31-32 (King James Version)

 31Another parable put he forth unto them, saying, The kingdom of heaven is like to a grain of mustard seed, which a man took, and sowed in his field: 

 32Which indeed is the least of all seeds: but when it is grown, it is the greatest among herbs, and becometh a tree, so that the birds of the air come and lodge in the branches thereof.


----------



## mtnwoman

*Don't camp out, don't dwell, walk fast*

Psalm 23:4 (King James Version)

 4Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me.


Sometimes we linger in a bad situation much longer than we need to or should. And sometimes we worry ourselves to death needlessly.


----------



## mtnwoman

Romans 8:38-39 (King James Version)

 38For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come, 

 39Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## mtnwoman

Jude 1:21
Keep yourselves in the love of God, looking for the mercy of our Lord Jesus Christ unto eternal life.


----------



## crackerdave

Sister Annie,you are a wise and godly woman.I'm proud to be your friend.


----------



## mtnwoman

crackerdave said:


> Sister Annie,you are a wise and godly woman.I'm proud to be your friend.



That is music to my soul.  Ya know I'm a glassworker, create beads using a torch and melting glass into beads. I visit a forum to learn more about the art. But because I'm a Christian, man do I get a lashing. That's where I go when I'm gone from here..fishing..and when I wax faint I come back here for back up. And that my friends...happened for a reason. I'm proud to be in the same boat with y'all.

Annie


----------



## gordon 2

Jonah Chapter 2: verses 6 to 11 The Jeruselem Bible

6.  The waters surrounded me right to my throat, the abyss was all around me. The seaweed was wrapped around my head at the roots of the mountains.

7. I went down into the countries underneath the earth, to the peoples of the past.  But you lifted my life from the pit, Yahweh, my God.

8. While my soul was fainting within me, I remembered Yahweh, and my prayer came before you into your holy Temple.

9.Those who serve worthless idols forfeit the grace that was theirs.

10. "But I, with a song of praise, will sacrifice to you. The vow I have made, I will fulfill. Salvation comes from Yahweh."

11.Yahweh spoke to the fish, which then vomited Johah on to the shore.


----------



## gordon 2

2 Peter chapter 3, verse 13. TJB

What we are waiting for is what he promised: the new heavens and new earth, the place where righteousness will be at home.


----------



## gordon 2

Jeremiah 7  verses 3-11 TJB

3. Yahweh Sabaoth, the God of Isreal, says this: Amend your behavior and your actions and I will stay with you here in this place. 4.Put no trust in delusive words like these: This is the sanctuary of Yahweh, the santuary of Yahweh, the sanctuary of Yahweh! 5.But if you do amend your behavior and your actions,6. if you treat each other fairly, if you do not exploit the stranger, the orphan and the widow,9(if you do not shed innocent blood in this place,) and if you do not follow alien gods, to your own ruin,7. then here in this place I will stay with you, in the land that long ago I gave to your fathers for ever. 8. Yet here you are, trusting in delusive words, to no purpose! 9.Steal, would you, murder, commit adultery, perjure yourselves, burn incense to Baal, follow alien gods that you do not know?--10 and then come presenting yourselves in this Temple that bears my name, saying: Now we are safe--safe to go on committing all these abominations! 11. Do you take this Temple that bears my name for a robbers' den? I, at any rate, am not blind--it is Yahweh who speaks.


----------



## gordon 2

Philippians chapter 3, verses 10&11 TJB

10.All I what is to know Christ and the power of his resurrection and to share his sufferings by reproducing the pattern of his death. 11. That is the way I can hope to take my place in the resurrection of the dead.


----------



## gordon 2

1 Peter 2:21-24 TJB

21.This, in fact is what you were called to do, because Christ suffered for you and left an example for you to follow the way he took.
22.He had not done anything wrong, and there had been no perjury  in his mouth. 
23. He was insulted and did not retaliate with insults; when he was tortured he made not threats but he put his trust in the righteous judge. 
24. He was bearing our faults in his own body on the cross, so that we might die to our faults and live for holiness:  through his wounds you have been healed.


----------



## gordon 2

Matthew 25:34 TJB

Then the King will say to those on his right hand, " Come, you whom my Father has blessed, take for your heritage the kingdom prepared for you since the foundation of the world.


----------



## gordon 2

Genesis 11: 4,8 TJB

4."Come" they said, "let us build ourselves a town and a tower with the top reaching heaven. Let us make a name for ourselves, so that we may not be scattered about the whole earth."

8. Yahweh scattered them thence over the whole face of the earth, and they stopped building the town.



Genesis 12:1,2&4 TJB

1. Yahweh said to Abram, "Leave you country, your family and your father's house, for the land I will show you. 2. I will make you a great nation; I will bless you and make your name so famous that it will be used as a blessing.

4.So Abram went as Yahweh told him, and Lot went with him. Abram was seventy-five years old when he left Haran.

(my underlines...Gordo)


----------



## johnnylightnin

Romans 12:1-2 English Standard Version-

I appeal to you therefore, brothers, by the mercies of God, to present your bodies as a living sacrifice, holy and acceptable to God, which is your spiritual worship. Do not be conformed to this world, but be transformed by the renewal of your mind, that by testing you may discern what is the will of God, what is good and acceptable and perfect.


----------



## johnnylightnin

Hebrews 10:19-25:
Therefore, brothers, since we have confidence to enter the holy places by the blood of Jesus, by the new and living way that he opened for us through the curtain, that is, through his flesh, and since we have a great priest over the house of God, let us draw near with a true heart in full assurance of faith, with our hearts sprinkled clean from an evil conscience and our bodies washed with pure water. Let us hold fast the confession of our hope without wavering, for he who promised is faithful. And let us consider how to stir up one another to love and good works, not neglecting to meet together, as is the habit of some, but encouraging one another, and all the more as you see the Day drawing near.


----------



## Ronnie T

He (God) comforts us whenever we suffer. That is why whenever other people suffer, we are able to comfort them by using the same comfort we have received from God. (2 Corinthians 1:24)


----------



## johnnylightnin

Isaiah 53:

53:1 Who has believed what he has heard from us? [1]
And to whom has the arm of the Lord been revealed?
2 For he grew up before him like a young plant,
and like a root out of dry ground;
he had no form or majesty that we should look at him,
and no beauty that we should desire him.
3 He was despised and rejected [2] by men;
a man of sorrows, [3] and acquainted with [4] grief; [5]
and as one from whom men hide their faces [6]
he was despised, and we esteemed him not.

4 Surely he has borne our griefs
and carried our sorrows;
yet we esteemed him stricken,
smitten by God, and afflicted.
5 But he was wounded for our transgressions;
he was crushed for our iniquities;
upon him was the chastisement that brought us peace,
and with his stripes we are healed.
6 All we like sheep have gone astray;
we have turned—every one—to his own way;
and the Lord has laid on him
the iniquity of us all.

7 He was oppressed, and he was afflicted,
yet he opened not his mouth;
like a lamb that is led to the slaughter,
and like a sheep that before its shearers is silent,
so he opened not his mouth.
8 By oppression and judgment he was taken away;
and as for his generation, who considered
that he was cut off out of the land of the living,
stricken for the transgression of my people?
9 And they made his grave with the wicked
and with a rich man in his death,
although he had done no violence,
and there was no deceit in his mouth.

10 Yet it was the will of the Lord to crush him;
he has put him to grief; [7]
when his soul makes [8] an offering for guilt,
he shall see his offspring; he shall prolong his days;
the will of the Lord shall prosper in his hand.
11 Out of the anguish of his soul he shall see [9] and be satisfied;
by his knowledge shall the righteous one, my servant,
make many to be accounted righteous,
and he shall bear their iniquities.
12 Therefore I will divide him a portion with the many, [10]
and he shall divide the spoil with the strong, [11]
because he poured out his soul to death
and was numbered with the transgressors;
yet he bore the sin of many,
and makes intercession for the transgressors.


----------



## johnnylightnin

Psalm 139:23-24

23 Search me, O God, and know my heart!
Try me and know my thoughts! [3]
24 And see if there be any grievous way in me,
and lead me in the way everlasting! [4]


----------



## johnnylightnin

John 3:18:

Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not believed in the name of the only Son of God.


----------



## Ronnie T

1Peter 3:7

Likewise, husbands, live with your wives in an understanding way, showing honor to the woman as the weaker vessel, since they are heirs with you of the grace of life, so that your prayers may not be hindered.


----------



## Ronnie T

Enjoy life with the wife whom you love, all the days of your vain life that he has given you under the sun, because that is your portion in life and in your toil at which you toil under the sun.

—Ecclesiastes 9:9


----------



## Ronnie T

Let marriage be held in honor among all, and let the marriage bed be undefiled, for God will judge the sexually immoral and adulterous.

—Hebrews 13:4


----------



## Ronnie T

LU 14:26 If any man come to me, and hate not his father, and mother, and wife, and children, and brethren, and sisters, yea, and his own life also, he cannot be my disciple.


----------



## Ronnie T

Husbands, love your wives, as Christ loved the church and gave himself up for her, that he might sanctify her, having cleansed her by the washing of water with the word, so that he might present the church to himself in splendor, without spot or wrinkle or any such thing, that she might be holy and without blemish. In the same way husbands should love their wives as their own bodies. He who loves his wife loves himself. For no one ever hated his own flesh, but nourishes and cherishes it, just as Christ does the church, because we are members of his body. “Therefore a man shall leave his father and mother and hold fast to his wife, and the two shall become one flesh.” This mystery is profound, and I am saying that it refers to Christ and the church. However, let each one of you love his wife as himself, and let the wife see that she respects her husband.

—Ephesians 5:22-33


----------



## Ronnie T

Psalm 40: 3
And He has put a new song in my mouth, a song of praise to our God. Many shall see and fear (revere and worship) and put their trust and confident reliance in the Lord.


----------



## Ronnie T

Behold I stand at the door and knock; if anyone hears my voice and opens the door, then I will come into him and dine with him and he with me. (Revelation 3:20)


----------



## Ronnie T

But as many as received Him, to them He gave the authority to become the children of God, to those who believe into His name...who were begotten of God. (John 1: 12-13)


----------



## Ronnie T

But these have been written that you may believe that Jesus is the Christ, the Son of God, and that believing, you may have life through His name. (John 20:31)


----------



## Ronnie T

Eccl 3:11   God has made everything appropriate in its time He has also set eternity in their heart, yet so that man will not find out the work which God has done from the beginning even to the end.”


----------



## Ronnie T

“Come to me, all you who labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. Take My yoke upon you and learn from Me, for I am gentle and lowly in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. For My yoke is easy and My burden is light.” (Matthew 11:28)


----------



## Ronnie T

Ephesians 6:4 
And, ye fathers, provoke not your children to wrath: but bring them up in the nurture and admonition of the Lord. 

Ephesians 6:1-3
Children, obey your parents in the Lord, for this is right.  "Honor your father and mother" (this is the first commandment with a promise),  "that it may be well with you and that you may live long on the earth."


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Colossians 2 (ESV)
6 Therefore, as you received Christ Jesus the Lord, so walk in him, 
7 rooted and built up in him and established in the faith, just as you were taught, abounding in thanksgiving.
8 See to it that no one takes you captive by philosophy and empty deceit, according to human tradition, according to the elemental spirits of the world, and not according to Christ. 
9 For in him the whole fullness of deity dwells bodily,
10 and you have been filled in him, who is the head of all rule and authority.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Phillipians 4
4 Rejoice in the Lord always. I will say it again: Rejoice! 5 Let your gentleness be evident to all. The Lord is near. 6 Do not be anxious about anything, but in every situation, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. 7 And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Galatians 5
16 But I say, walk by the Spirit, and you will not gratify the desires of the flesh. 17 For the desires of the flesh are against the Spirit, and the desires of the Spirit are against the flesh, for these are opposed to each other, to keep you from doing the things you want to do. 18 But if you are led by the Spirit, you are not under the law. 19 Now the works of the flesh are evident: sexual immorality, impurity, sensuality, 20 idolatry, sorcery, enmity, strife, jealousy, fits of anger, rivalries, dissensions, divisions, 21 envy, drunkenness, orgies, and things like these. I warn you, as I warned you before, that those who do such things will not inherit the kingdom of God. 22 But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, 23 gentleness, self-control; against such things there is no law. 24 And those who belong to Christ Jesus have crucified the flesh with its passions and desires.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Timothy 1
8 Therefore do not be ashamed of the testimony about our Lord, nor of me his prisoner, but share in suffering for the gospel by the power of God, 9 who saved us and called us to a holy calling, not because of our works but because of his own purpose and grace, which he gave us in Christ Jesus before the ages began, 10 and which now has been manifested through the appearing of our Savior Christ Jesus, who abolished death and brought life and immortality to light through the gospel, 11 for which I was appointed a preacher and apostle and teacher, 12 which is why I suffer as I do. But I am not ashamed, for I know whom I have believed, and I am convinced that he is able to guard until that Day what has been entrusted to me. 13 Follow the pattern of the sound words that you have heard from me, in the faith and love that are in Christ Jesus. 14 By the Holy Spirit who dwells within us, guard the good deposit entrusted to you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 1
1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. 2 He was in the beginning with God. 3 All things were made through him, and without him was not any thing made that was made. 4 In him was life,and the life was the light of men. 5 The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it.
6 There was a man sent from God, whose name was John. 7 He came as a witness, to bear witness about the light, that all might believe through him. 8 He was not the light, but came to bear witness about the light. 9 The true light, which enlightens everyone, was coming into the world. 
10 He was in the world, and the world was made through him, yet the world did not know him. 11 He came to his own, and his own people did not receive him. 12 But to all who did receive him, who believed in his name, he gave the right to become children of God, 13 who were born, not of blood nor of the will of the flesh nor of the will of man, but of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 5
19 So Jesus said to them, "Truly, truly, I say to you, the Son can do nothing of his own accord, but only what he sees the Father doing. For whatever the Father does, that the Son does likewise. 20 For the Father loves the Son and shows him all that he himself is doing. And greater works than these will he show him, so that you may marvel. 
21 For as the Father raises the dead and gives them life, so also the Son gives life to whom he will. 22 The Father judges no one, but has given all judgment to the Son, 
23 that all may honor the Son, just as they honor the Father. Whoever does not honor the Son does not honor the Father who sent him. 24 Truly, truly, I say to you, whoever hears my word and believes him who sent me has eternal life. He does not come into judgment, but has passed from death to life.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 20 
25 But Jesus called them to him and said, "You know that the rulers of the Gentiles lord it over them, and their great ones exercise authority over them. 26 It shall not be so among you. But whoever would be great among you must be your servant, 27 and whoever would be first among you must be your slave, 28 even as the Son of Man came not to be served but to serve, and to give his life as a ransom for many."


----------



## Ronnie T

formula1 said:


> Matthew 20
> 25 But Jesus called them to him and said, "You know that the rulers of the Gentiles lord it over them, and their great ones exercise authority over them. 26 It shall not be so among you. But whoever would be great among you must be your servant, 27 and whoever would be first among you must be your slave, 28 even as the Son of Man came not to be served but to serve, and to give his life as a ransom for many."



Thank you for a great verse this morning.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Timothy 2
1 First of all, then, I urge that supplications, prayers, intercessions, and thanksgivings be made for all people, 2for kings and all who are in high positions, that we may lead a peaceful and quiet life, godly and dignified in every way. 3 This is good, and it is pleasing in the sight of God our Savior, 4 who desires all people to be saved and to come to the knowledge of the truth. 5 For there is one God, and there is one mediator between God and men, the man Christ Jesus, 6 who gave himself as a ransom for all, which is the testimony given at the proper time.


----------



## Ronnie T

Acts 1:24
Then they prayed, “Lord, you know everyone’s heart.


----------



## mtnwoman

*Speaking of some good news for a change...*

Matthew 28:6
He is not here: for he is risen, as he said. Come, see the place where the Lord lay.


----------



## mtnwoman

*More Good News!!*

1 Thessalonians 4:15-17 (King James Version)

 15For this we say unto you by the word of the Lord, that we which are alive and remain unto the coming of the Lord shall not prevent them which are asleep. 

 16For the Lord himself shall descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trump of God: and the dead in Christ shall rise first: 

 17Then we which are alive and remain shall be caught up together with them in the clouds, to meet the Lord in the air: and so shall we ever be with the Lord.

 Come quickly Lord Jesus!!


----------



## mtnwoman

Galatians 2:20
I am crucified with Christ: nevertheless I live; yet not I, but Christ liveth in me: and the life which I now live in the flesh I live by the faith of the Son of God, who loved me, and gave himself for me.


----------



## mtnwoman

2 Corinthians 5:6-8 (King James Version)

 6Therefore we are always confident, knowing that, whilst we are at home in the body, we are absent from the Lord: 

 7For we walk by faith, not by sight 

 8We are confident, I say, and willing rather to be absent from the body, and to be present with the Lord.


----------



## mtnwoman

Psalm 121:1
I will lift up mine eyes unto the hills, from whence cometh my help.


----------



## mtnwoman

*Help Me God to stay on the right path*

Psalm 51:9-11 (King James Version)

 9Hide thy face from my sins, and blot out all mine iniquities. 

 10Create in me a clean heart, O God; and renew a right spirit within me. 

 11Cast me not away from thy presence; and take not thy holy spirit from me.


----------



## mtnwoman

*Me and my free mobile home. I know this is unusual*

Got it moved by the skin of my teeth....$2500...first bid $6000...honestly, I know I'm old but do I look that stupid? Perfect move for the lower bid with some bonus help..thank you God.

Psalm 121 (King James Version)

Psalm 121
 1I will lift up mine eyes unto the hills, from whence cometh my help. 

 2My help cometh from the LORD, which made heaven and earth. 

 3He will not suffer thy foot to be moved: he that keepeth thee will not slumber. 

 4Behold, he that keepeth Israel shall neither slumber nor sleep. 

 5The LORD is thy keeper: the LORD is thy shade upon thy right hand. 

 6The sun shall not smite thee by day, nor the moon by night. 

 7The LORD shall preserve thee from all evil: he shall preserve thy soul. 

 8The LORD shall preserve thy going out and thy coming in from this time forth, and even for evermore.

I love me some Jesus!!!!!


----------



## thedeacon

Phil. 4:13

13 I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me


----------



## thedeacon

Matthew 28

 18And Jesus came and spake unto them, saying, All power is given unto me in heaven and in earth. 

 19Go ye therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost: 

 20Teaching them to observe all things whatsoever I have commanded you: and, lo, I am with you always, even unto the end of the world. Amen.


----------



## thedeacon

“But, beloved, we are persuaded better things of you, and things that accompany salvation, though we thus speak.” (Hebrews 6:9) fdb


----------



## thedeacon

“My lips shall greatly rejoice when I sing unto thee; and my soul, which thou hast redeemed.” (Psalm 71:23) fdb


----------



## thedeacon

Therefore rejoice, ye heavens, and ye that dwell in them.  Woe to the inhabiters of the earth and of the sea! For the devil is come down unto you, having great wrath, because he knoweth that he hath but a short time.” (Revelation 12:12) fdb


----------



## Ronnie T

Let the words of my mouth, and the meditation of my heart, be acceptable in thy sight, O Lord, my strength, and my redeemer. Psalm 19:14


----------



## Ronnie T

Matthew 18:4 - Therefore, whoever humbles himself like this child is the greatest in the kingdom of heaven.


----------



## Ronnie T

Psalm 116:15 (NKJV)

Precious in the sight of the Lord 
Is the death of His saints.


----------



## Ronnie T

Ephesians 3:14-19

For this reason I bow my knees before the Father, 
from whom every family in heaven and on earth derives its name, 
that He would grant you, according to the riches of His glory, to be strengthened with power through His Spirit in the inner man, 
so that Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith; and that you, being rooted and grounded in love, 
may be able to comprehend with all the saints what is the breadth and length and height and depth, 
and to know the love of Christ which surpasses knowledge, that you may be filled up to all the fullness of God.


----------



## Ronnie T

Philippians 1:21-23
	For to me, to live is Christ and to die is gain. But if I am to live on in the 	flesh, this will mean fruitful labor for me; and I do not know which to choose. But I am hard-pressed from both directions, having the desire to depart and be with Christ, for that is very much better


----------



## Ronnie T

Revelation 22:17

The Spirit and the bride say, "Come " And let the one who hears say, "Come " And let the one who is thirsty come; let the one who wishes take the water of life without cost.


----------



## Ronnie T

"One thing I ask of the LORD, this is what I seek: that I may dwell in the house of the LORD all the days of my life, to gaze upon the beauty of the LORD and to seek him in his temple. For in the day of trouble he will keep me safe in his dwelling; he will hide me in the shelter of his tabernacle and set me high upon a rock."
Psalm 27:4-5


----------



## Ronnie T

For I am the Lord, your God, who takes hold of your right hand and says to you, Do not fear: I will help you. 
Isaiah 41:13


----------



## Ronnie T

Revelation 21:4 
He will wipe every tear from their eyes. There will be no more death or mourning or crying or pain, for the old order of things has passed away."


----------



## Ronnie T

But Jesus didn't trust them, for he knew mankind to the core. No one needed to tell him how changeable human nature is! 
John 2:24


----------



## Big7

*Gospel: Mark, 12:1-12*

Gospel

Jesus began to speak to the chief priests, the scribes,
and the elders in parables.
“A man planted a vineyard, put a hedge around it,
dug a wine press, and built a tower.
Then he leased it to tenant farmers and left on a journey.
At the proper time he sent a servant to the tenants
to obtain from them some of the produce of the vineyard.
But they seized him, beat him,
and sent him away empty-handed.
Again he sent them another servant.
And that one they beat over the head and treated shamefully.
He sent yet another whom they killed.
So, too, many others; some they beat, others they killed.
He had one other to send, a beloved son.
He sent him to them last of all, thinking, ‘They will respect my son.’
But those tenants said to one another, ‘This is the heir.
Come, let us kill him, and the inheritance will be ours.’
So they seized him and killed him,
and threw him out of the vineyard.
What then will the owner of the vineyard do?
He will come, put the tenants to death,
and give the vineyard to others.
Have you not read this Scripture passage:

The stone that the builders rejected
has become the cornerstone;
by the Lord has this been done,
and it is wonderful in our eyes?”

They were seeking to arrest him, but they feared the crowd,
for they realized that he had addressed the parable to them.
So they left him and went away.


----------



## Big7

*Mark 12:13-17*

Some Pharisees and Herodians were sent
to Jesus to ensnare him in his speech.
They came and said to him,
“Teacher, we know that you are a truthful man
and that you are not concerned with anyone’s opinion.
You do not regard a person’s status
but teach the way of God in accordance with the truth.
Is it lawful to pay the census tax to Caesar or not?
Should we pay or should we not pay?”
Knowing their hypocrisy he said to them,
“Why are you testing me?
Bring me a denarius to look at.”
They brought one to him and he said to them,
“Whose image and inscription is this?”
They replied to him, “Caesar’s.”
So Jesus said to them,
“Repay to Caesar what belongs to Caesar
and to _God what belongs to God_.”
They were utterly amazed at him.


----------



## Big7

*2 Corinthians 5:20 6:2*

We are ambassadors for Christ,
as if God were appealing through us.
We implore you on behalf of Christ,
be reconciled to God.
For our sake he made him to be sin who did not know sin,
so that we might become the righteousness of God in him.

Working together, then,
we appeal to you not to receive the grace of God in vain.
For he says:

In an acceptable time I heard you,
and on the day of salvation I helped you.

Behold, now is a very acceptable time;
behold, now is the day of salvation.


----------



## Big7

*Thursday After Ash Wednesday*

Lk 9:22-25



“The Son of Man must suffer greatly and be rejected
by the elders, the chief priests, and the scribes,
and be killed and on the third day be raised.”

Then he said to all,
“If anyone wishes to come after me, he must deny himself
and take up his cross daily and follow me.
For whoever wishes to save his life will lose it,
but whoever loses his life for my sake will save it.
What profit is there for one to gain the whole world
yet lose or forfeit himself?”


----------



## Big7

*Friday After Ash Wednesday...Mt 9:14-15*

Mt 9:14-15 

The disciples of John approached Jesus and said,
“Why do we and the Pharisees fast much,
but your disciples do not fast?”
Jesus answered them, “Can the wedding guests mourn
as long as the bridegroom is with them?
The days will come when the bridegroom is taken away from them,
and then they will fast.”


----------



## Big7

*Saturday After Ash Wednesday: Lk 5:27-32*

Gospel, according to Luke:

Jesus saw a tax collector named Levi sitting at the customs post.
He said to him, “Follow me.”
And leaving everything behind, he got up and followed him.
Then Levi gave a great banquet for him in his house,
and a large crowd of tax collectors
and others were at table with them.
The Pharisees and their scribes complained to his disciples, saying,
“Why do you eat and drink with tax collectors and sinners?”
Jesus said to them in reply,
“Those who are healthy do not need a physician, but the sick do.
I have not come to call the righteous to repentance but sinners.”


----------



## Big7

*First Sunday of Lent. Gospel according to Mt 4:1-11*

Gospel according to Mt 4:1-11

At that time Jesus was led by the Spirit into the desert
to be tempted by the devil.
He fasted for forty days and forty nights,
and afterwards he was hungry.
The tempter approached and said to him,
“If you are the Son of God,
command that these stones become loaves of bread.”
He said in reply,
“It is written:
One does not live on bread alone,
but on every word that comes forth
from the mouth of God.”

Then the devil took him to the holy city,
and made him stand on the parapet of the temple,
and said to him, “If you are the Son of God, throw yourself down.
For it is written:
He will command his angels concerning you
and with their hands they will support you,
lest you dash your foot against a stone.”
Jesus answered him,
“Again it is written,
You shall not put the Lord, your God, to the test.”
Then the devil took him up to a very high mountain,
and showed him all the kingdoms of the world in their magnificence,
and he said to him, "All these I shall give to you,
if you will prostrate yourself and worship me.”
At this, Jesus said to him,
“Get away, Satan!
It is written:
The Lord, your God, shall you worship
and him alone shall you serve.”

Then the devil left him and, behold,
angels came and ministered to him.


----------



## Ronnie T

Hebrews 11:
29By faith they passed through the Red Sea as though they were passing through dry land; and the Egyptians, when they attempted it, were drowned. 
30By faith the walls of Jericho fell down after they had been encircled for seven days. 
31By faith Rahab the harlot did not perish along with those who were disobedient, after she had welcomed the spies in peace. 

32And what more shall I say? For time will fail me if I tell of Gideon, Barak, Samson, Jephthah, of David and Samuel and the prophets, 
33who by faith conquered kingdoms, performed acts of righteousness, obtained promises, shut the mouths of lions, 
34quenched the power of fire, escaped the edge of the sword, from weakness were made strong, became mighty in war, put foreign armies to flight. 

35Women received back their dead by resurrection; and others were tortured, not accepting their release, so that they might obtain a better resurrection; 
36and others experienced mockings and scourgings, yes, also chains and imprisonment. 

 37They were stoned, they were sawn in two, they were tempted, they were put to death with the sword; they went about in sheepskins, in goatskins, being destitute, afflicted, ill-treated 
38(men of whom the world was not worthy), wandering in deserts and mountains and caves and holes in the ground. 

39And all these, having gained approval through their faith, did not receive what was promised, 
40because God had provided something better for us, so that apart from us they would not be made perfect.


----------



## Ronnie T

1Thes 2:
9For you recall, brethren, our labor and hardship, how working night and day so as not to be a burden to any of you, we proclaimed to you the gospel of God. 
10You are witnesses, and so is God, how devoutly and uprightly and blamelessly we behaved toward you believers; 
11just as you know how we were exhorting and encouraging and imploring each one of you as a father would his own children,
12so that you would walk in a manner worthy of the God who calls you into His own kingdom and glory. 
13For this reason we also constantly thank God that when you received the word of God which you heard from us, you accepted it not as the word of men, but for what it really is, the word of God, which also performs its work in you who believe. 
14For you, brethren, became imitators of the churches of God in Christ Jesus that are in Judea,


----------



## Ronnie T

1Thes 3:
4For indeed when we were with you, we kept telling you in advance that we were going to suffer affliction; and so it came to pass, as you know. 
5For this reason, when I could endure it no longer, I also sent to find out about your faith, for fear that the tempter might have tempted you, and our labor would be in vain. 
6But now that Timothy has come to us from you, and has brought us good news of your faith and love, and that you always think kindly of us, longing to see us just as we also long to see you, 
7for this reason, brethren, in all our distress and affliction we were comforted about you through your faith; 
8for now we really live, if you stand firm in the Lord.


----------



## Ronnie T

Galations 4:
3So also we, while we were children, were held in bondage under the elemental things of the world. 
4But when the fullness of the time came, God sent forth His Son, born of a woman, born under the Law, 
5so that He might redeem those who were under the Law, that we might receive the adoption as sons. 
6Because you are sons, God has sent forth the Spirit of His Son into our hearts, crying, "Abba! Father!" 
7Therefore you are no longer a slave, but a son; and if a son, then an heir through God.


----------



## Ronnie T

1 Cor 4:4For I am conscious of nothing against myself, yet I am not by this acquitted; but the one who examines me is the Lord. 
5Therefore do not go on passing judgment before the time, but wait until the Lord comes who will both bring to light the things hidden in the darkness and disclose the motives of men's hearts; and then each man's praise will come to him from God.


----------



## Ronnie T

It is God who arms me with strength and makes my way perfect.  2 Samuel 22:33


----------



## Ronnie T

Surely, God is my salvation; I will trust and not be afraid.  The Lord, the Lord, is my strength and 
my song; he has become my salvation.  Isaiah 12:2


----------



## Ronnie T

I will lead the blind by ways they have not known, along unfamiliar paths I will guide them; I will turn 
the darkness into light before them and make the rough places smooth.  Isaiah 42:16


----------



## CAL

John 14:5-6
5.Thomas saith unto him,Lord,we know not whither thou goest;and how can we know the way?
6.Jesus saith unto him,I am the way,the truth and the life;no man cometh unto the Farther but by me.


----------



## CAL

Matthew 7:1-2
1.Judge not,that ye be not judged.
2.For with what judgment yen judge,ye shall be judged:and with what measure ye mete,it shall be measured to you again.


----------



## CAL

Isaiah 40:28-31
28.Hast thou not known?Has thou not heard,that the everlasting God,the Lord,the Creatyor of the ends of the earth,fainteth not,neither is weary?there is no searching of his understanding.
29.He giveth power to the faint;and them that have no might he increaseth strength.
30.Even the youths shall faint and be weary,and the young men shall utterly fall:
31.But they that wait upon the Lord shall renew their strength;they shall mount up with wings as eagles:they shall run,and not be weary;they shall walk,and not faint.


----------



## Ronnie T

CAL said:


> Isaiah 40:28-31
> 28.Hast thou not known?Has thou not heard,that the everlasting God,the Lord,the Creatyor of the ends of the earth,fainteth not,neither is weary?there is no searching of his understanding.
> 29.He giveth power to the faint;and them that have no might he increaseth strength.
> 30.Even the youths shall faint and be weary,and the young men shall utterly fall:
> 31.But they that wait upon the Lord shall renew their strength;they shall mount up with wings as eagles:they shall run,and not be weary;they shall walk,and not faint.



Ohhhhh that's a powerful verse.  Thanks CAL


----------



## CAL

Matthew 11:28-30
28.Come unto me,all ye that labour and are heavy laden,and I will give you rest.
29.Take my yoke upon you,and learn of me,for I am meek and lowly in heart;and ye shall find rest unto your souls.
30.For my yoke is easy,and my burden is light.


----------



## CAL

Ecclesiastes 11:1
1.Cast thy bread upon the waters for thou shall find it after many days.


----------



## CAL

Matthew 7:13-14
13.Enter ye in at the strait gate;for wide is the gate,and broad is the way,that leadeth to distruction,and many there be which go in there at:
14.Because strait is the gate,and narrow is the way,which leadeth unto life,and few there be that find it.


----------



## Ronnie T

Have I not commanded you?  Be strong and courageous.  Do not be terrified; do not be 
discouraged, for the Lord your God will be with you wherever you go.  Joshua 1:9


----------



## StriperAddict

*Dbv*

*Psalm 139:17-18*

<sup class="versenum" id="en-NASB-16257">17</sup>How precious also are Your <sup class="xref" value="(A)"></sup>thoughts to me, O God!
         How vast is the sum of them!  
<sup class="versenum" id="en-NASB-16258">18</sup>If I should count them, they would <sup class="xref" value="(B)"></sup>outnumber the sand 
         When <sup class="xref" value="(C)"></sup>I awake, I am still with You.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Dbv*

*Romans 7:5-6 *


 <SUP class=versenum id=en-KJ21-28071>*5*</SUP>For when we were in the flesh, the passions of sins, which were by the law, worked in our members to bring forth fruit unto death.     
 <SUP class=versenum id=en-KJ21-28072>*6*</SUP>But now we are delivered from the law, that being dead wherein we were held; that we should serve in newness of spirit, and not in the oldness of the letter.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Ephesians 2:14-17*

*Ephesians 2:14-17 *

*Christ is Our Peace*

<SUP class=versenum id=en-NKJV-29240>*14*</SUP> For He Himself is our peace, who has made both one, and has 
broken down the middle wall of separation, 
<SUP class=versenum id=en-NKJV-29241>*15*</SUP> having abolished in His flesh the enmity, _that is,_ the law of 
commandments _contained_ in ordinances, so as to create in 
Himself one new man _from_ the two, _thus_ making peace, 
<SUP class=versenum id=en-NKJV-29242>*16*</SUP> and that He might reconcile them both to God in one body 
through the cross, thereby putting to death the enmity. 
<SUP class=versenum id=en-NKJV-29243>*17*</SUP> And He came and preached peace to you who were afar off and 
to those who were near.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Psalm 71:20-21*

*Psalm 71:20-21 *


 <SUP class=versenum id=en-KJV-14997>*20*</SUP>Thou, which hast shewed me great and sore troubles, shalt quicken me again, and shalt bring me up again from the depths of the earth.  <SUP class=versenum id=en-KJV-14998>
*21*</SUP>Thou shalt increase my greatness, and comfort me on every side.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Isaiah 49:13*

*Isaiah 49:13*
Shout for joy, you heavens; rejoice, you earth; burst into song, you mountains! For the LORD *comfort*s his people and will have compassion on his afflicted ones.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Philemon 1:6-7*

*Philemon 1:6-7 
*

  <sup class="versenum" id="en-NLT-29904">6</sup> And I am praying that  you will put into action the generosity that comes from your faith as  you understand and experience all the good things we have in Christ. 

<sup class="versenum" id="en-NLT-29905">7</sup> Your love has given me much joy and comfort, my brother, for your kindness has often refreshed the hearts of God’s people.


----------



## Ronnie T

Have I not commanded you?  Be strong and courageous.  Do not be terrified; do not be 
discouraged, for the Lord your God will be with you wherever you go.  Joshua 1:9


----------



## farmasis

This [is] a faithful saying, and worthy of all acceptation, that Christ Jesus came into the world to save sinners; of whom I am chief. (1 Timothy 1:15)


----------



## farmasis

Sorry this is late...we are without power right now and have been too busy at work.

Thought this verse might be fitting.. 

"But you will receive power when the Holy Spirit comes on you; and you will be my witnesses in Jerusalem, and in all Judea and Samaria, and to the ends of the earth." (Acts 1:8 NIV)


----------



## farmasis

Gonna knock this one out early, since I now have electricity and, although 2am, I just finished a major project...

 <SUP id=en-NKJV-16198 class=versenum>*1*</SUP> Oh, give thanks to the LORD, for _He is_ good!
         For His mercy _endures_ forever.
 <SUP id=en-NKJV-16199 class=versenum>*2*</SUP> Oh, give thanks to the God of gods!
         For His mercy _endures_ forever.
 <SUP id=en-NKJV-16200 class=versenum>*3*</SUP> Oh, give thanks to the Lord of lords!
         For His mercy _endures_ forever: 
 <SUP id=en-NKJV-16220 class=versenum>*23*</SUP> Who remembered us in our lowly state,
         For His mercy _endures_ forever;
 <SUP id=en-NKJV-16221 class=versenum>*24*</SUP> And rescued us from our enemies,
         For His mercy _endures_ forever;
 <SUP id=en-NKJV-16222 class=versenum>*25*</SUP> Who gives food to all flesh,
         For His mercy _endures_ forever.       
 <SUP id=en-NKJV-16223 class=versenum>*26*</SUP> Oh, give thanks to the God of heaven!
         For His mercy _endures_ forever. (Psalms 136)


----------



## farmasis

My favorite Psalm

 <SUP id=en-NKJV-15397 class=versenum>*1*</SUP> He who dwells in the secret place of the Most High
         Shall abide under the shadow of the Almighty.
 <SUP id=en-NKJV-15398 class=versenum>*2*</SUP> I will say of the LORD, “_He is_ my refuge and my fortress;
         My God, in Him I will trust.” 

 <SUP id=en-NKJV-15399 class=versenum>*3*</SUP> Surely He shall deliver you from the snare of the fowler
_And_ from the perilous pestilence.
 <SUP id=en-NKJV-15400 class=versenum>*4*</SUP> He shall cover you with His feathers,
         And under His wings you shall take refuge; 
         His truth _shall be your_ shield and buckler.
 <SUP id=en-NKJV-15401 class=versenum>*5*</SUP> You shall not be afraid of the terror by night,
_Nor_ of the arrow _that_ flies by day,
 <SUP id=en-NKJV-15402 class=versenum>*6*</SUP> _Nor_ of the pestilence _that_ walks in darkness,
_Nor_ of the destruction _that_ lays waste at noonday. 

 <SUP id=en-NKJV-15403 class=versenum>*7*</SUP> A thousand may fall at your side,
         And ten thousand at your right hand; 
_But_ it shall not come near you.
 <SUP id=en-NKJV-15404 class=versenum>*8*</SUP> Only with your eyes shall you look,
         And see the reward of the wicked. 

 <SUP id=en-NKJV-15405 class=versenum>*9*</SUP> Because you have made the LORD, _who is_ my refuge,
_Even_ the Most High, your dwelling place,
 <SUP id=en-NKJV-15406 class=versenum>*10*</SUP> No evil shall befall you,
         Nor shall any plague come near your dwelling;
 <SUP id=en-NKJV-15407 class=versenum>*11*</SUP> For He shall give His angels charge over you,
         To keep you in all your ways.
 <SUP id=en-NKJV-15408 class=versenum>*12*</SUP> In _their_ hands they shall bear you up,
         Lest you dash your foot against a stone.
 <SUP id=en-NKJV-15409 class=versenum>*13*</SUP> You shall tread upon the lion and the cobra,
         The young lion and the serpent you shall trample underfoot. 

 <SUP id=en-NKJV-15410 class=versenum>*14*</SUP> “Because he has set his love upon Me, therefore I will deliver him;
         I will set him on high, because he has known My name.
 <SUP id=en-NKJV-15411 class=versenum>*15*</SUP> He shall call upon Me, and I will answer him;
         I _will be_ with him in trouble; 
         I will deliver him and honor him.
 <SUP id=en-NKJV-15412 class=versenum>*16*</SUP> With long life I will satisfy him,
         And show him My salvation.” (Psalms 91)


----------



## farmasis

Heading to St. Simons after work to do a little fishing this weekend so I am going to finish out this week tonight in case I do not get back timely. I hope you have enjoyed these verses.

For Friday:

*<SUP>24</SUP>* who Himself bore our sins in His own body on the tree, that we, having died to sins, might live for righteousness—by whose stripes you were healed. (1 Peter 2)<SUP id=en-NKJV-30421 class=versenum></SUP>


----------



## farmasis

For Saturday:

 <SUP id=en-NKJV-29923 class=versenum>*3*</SUP> For we ourselves were also once foolish, disobedient, deceived, serving various lusts and pleasures, living in malice and envy, hateful and hating one another. <SUP id=en-NKJV-29924 class=versenum>*4*</SUP> But when the kindness and the love of God our Savior toward man appeared, <SUP id=en-NKJV-29925 class=versenum>*5*</SUP> not by works of righteousness which we have done, but according to His mercy He saved us, through the washing of regeneration and renewing of the Holy Spirit, <SUP id=en-NKJV-29926 class=versenum>*6*</SUP> whom He poured out on us abundantly through Jesus Christ our Savior, <SUP id=en-NKJV-29927 class=versenum>*7*</SUP> that having been justified by His grace we should become heirs according to the hope of eternal life. (Titus 3)


----------



## farmasis

For Sunday:

*<SUP>14</SUP>* “Now therefore, fear the LORD, serve Him in sincerity and in truth, and put away the gods which your fathers served on the other side of the River and in Egypt. Serve the LORD! <SUP id=en-NKJV-6492 class=versenum>*15*</SUP> And if it seems evil to you to serve the LORD, choose for yourselves this day whom you will serve, whether the gods which your fathers served that _were_ on the other side of the River, or the gods of the Amorites, in whose land you dwell. But as for me and my house, we will serve the LORD.”  (Joshua 24)


----------



## Ronnie T

Psalm 27:1
The LORD is my light and my salvation;Whom shall I fear?The LORD is the defense of my life; Whom shall I dread?


----------



## Ronnie T

1 John 1:9
If we confess our sins, He is faithful and righteous to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.


----------



## Lorri

Lamentations 3:22-23 (King James Version)

 22It is of the LORD's mercies that we are not consumed, because his compassions fail not. 

 23They are new every morning: great is thy faithfulness.


----------



## Lorri

Psalm 100
 1Make a joyful noise unto the LORD, all ye lands. 

 2Serve the LORD with gladness: come before his presence with singing. 

 3Know ye that the LORD he is God: it is he that hath made us, and not we ourselves; we are his people, and the sheep of his pasture. 

 4Enter into his gates with thanksgiving, and into his courts with praise: be thankful unto him, and bless his name. 

 5For the LORD is good; his mercy is everlasting; and his truth endureth to all generations.


----------



## Lorri

1 Corinthians 13:4-7 (New King James Version)
4 Love suffers long and is kind; love does not envy; love does not parade itself, is not puffed up; 5 does not behave rudely, does not seek its own, is not provoked, thinks no evil; 6 does not rejoice in iniquity, but rejoices in the truth; 7 bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things.


----------



## Lorri

<< Revelation 21 >>
King James Version   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1And I saw a new heaven and a new earth: for the first heaven and the first earth were passed away; and there was no more sea. 2And I John saw the holy city, new Jerusalem, coming down from God out of heaven, prepared as a bride adorned for her husband. 3And I heard a great voice out of heaven saying, Behold, the tabernacle of God is with men, and he will dwell with them, and they shall be his people, and God himself shall be with them, and be their God. 4And God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes; and there shall be no more death, neither sorrow, nor crying, neither shall there be any more pain: for the former things are passed away. 
5And he that sat upon the throne said, Behold, I make all things new. And he said unto me, Write: for these words are true and faithful. 6And he said unto me, It is done. I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the end. I will give unto him that is athirst of the fountain of the water of life freely. 7He that overcometh shall inherit all things; and I will be his God, and he shall be my son. 8But the fearful, and unbelieving, and the abominable, and murderers, and *****mongers, and sorcerers, and idolaters, and all liars, shall have their part in the lake which burneth with fire and brimstone: which is the second death. 

9And there came unto me one of the seven angels which had the seven vials full of the seven last plagues, and talked with me, saying, Come hither, I will shew thee the bride, the Lamb's wife. 

10And he carried me away in the spirit to a great and high mountain, and shewed me that great city, the holy Jerusalem, descending out of heaven from God, 11Having the glory of God: and her light was like unto a stone most precious, even like a jasper stone, clear as crystal; 12And had a wall great and high, and had twelve gates, and at the gates twelve angels, and names written thereon, which are the names of the twelve tribes of the children of Israel: 13On the east three gates; on the north three gates; on the south three gates; and on the west three gates. 14And the wall of the city had twelve foundations, and in them the names of the twelve apostles of the Lamb. 

15And he that talked with me had a golden reed to measure the city, and the gates thereof, and the wall thereof. 16And the city lieth foursquare, and the length is as large as the breadth: and he measured the city with the reed, twelve thousand furlongs. The length and the breadth and the height of it are equal. 17And he measured the wall thereof, an hundred and forty and four cubits, according to the measure of a man, that is, of the angel. 18And the building of the wall of it was of jasper: and the city was pure gold, like unto clear glass. 19And the foundations of the wall of the city were garnished with all manner of precious stones. The first foundation was jasper; the second, sapphire; the third, a chalcedony; the fourth, an emerald; 20The fifth, sardonyx; the sixth, sardius; the seventh, chrysolite; the eighth, beryl; the ninth, a topaz; the tenth, a chrysoprasus; the eleventh, a jacinth; the twelfth, an amethyst. 21And the twelve gates were twelve pearls; every several gate was of one pearl: and the street of the city was pure gold, as it were transparent glass. 

22And I saw no temple therein: for the Lord God Almighty and the Lamb are the temple of it. 23And the city had no need of the sun, neither of the moon, to shine in it: for the glory of God did lighten it, and the Lamb is the light thereof. 24And the nations of them which are saved shall walk in the light of it: and the kings of the earth do bring their glory and honour into it. 25And the gates of it shall not be shut at all by day: for there shall be no night there. 26And they shall bring the glory and honour of the nations into it. 27And there shall in no wise enter into it any thing that defileth, neither whatsoever worketh abomination, or maketh a lie: but they which are written in the Lamb's book of life


----------



## Lorri

"But grow in the grace and knowledge of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. To him be glory both now and forever! Amen."

2 Peter 3:18


----------



## DavidB

Romans 10:8-13
(NIV)

The word is in you, it is in your mouth and in your heart, that is, the word of faith we are proclaiming: That if you confess with your mouth, "Jesus is Lord", and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. For it is with your heart that you believe and are justified, and it is with your mouth that you confess and are saved. As the the Scripture says, "Everyone who trusts in him will never be put to shame". For there is no difference between Jew and Gentile- the same Lord is Lord of all and richly blesses all who call on him, for, "Everyone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved".


----------



## DavidB

Luke 4:17-21
(NIV)

The scroll of the prophet Isaiah was handed to him. Unrolling it , he found the place where it is written "The Spirit of the Lord is on me, because he has anointed me to preach good news to the poor. He has sent me to proclaim freedom for the prisoners and recovery of sight for the blind, to release the oppressed, to proclaim the year of the the Lord's favor."

Then he rolled up the scroll, gave it back to the attendant and sat down. The eyes of everyone in the synagogue were fastened on him, and he began by saying to them, "Today this scripture is fulfilled in your hearing".


----------



## DavidB

Luke 11:27-28
(NIV)

As Jesus was saying these things, a woman in the crowd called out, "Blessed is the mother who gave you birth and nursed you".

He replied, "Blessed rather are those who hear the word of God and obey it".


----------



## DavidB

James 5:14-16
(KJV)
Is any sick among you? let him call for the elders of the church; and let them pray over him, anointing him with oil in the name of the Lord. And the prayer of faith shall save the sick, and the Lord shall raise him up; and if he has committed sins, they shall be forgiven him. Confess your faults one to another, and pray one for another, that ye may be healed.

Matthew 9:20-22
(NIV)
Just then a woman who had been subject to bleeding for twelve years came up behind him and touched the edge of his cloak. She said to herself, " If I only touch his cloak, I will be healed".

Jesus turned and saw her. "Take heart daughter", he said, "Your faith has healed you." And the woman was healed from that moment.


----------



## DavidB

Proverbs 19:2-3 & 8
(NIV)
It is not good to have zeal without knowledge, nor to be hasty and miss the way.

A mans own folly ruins his life, yet his heart rages against the Lord.

He who gets wisdom loves his own soul; he who cherishes understanding prospers.


----------



## DavidB

John 19:28-30
(NIV)
Later, knowing that all was completed, and so that the Scripture would be fulfilled, Jesus said, "I am thirsty". A jar of wine vinegar was there, so they soaked a sponge on a stalk of hyssop plant, and lifted it to Jesus' lips. When he had received the drink, Jesus said, "It is finished". With that he bowed his head and gave up his spirit.


----------



## DavidB

HE HAS RISEN
Matthew 28:1-7
(NIV)

After the Sabbath, at dawn on the first day of the week, Mary Magdalene and the other Mary went to look at the tomb. 

There was a violent earthquake, for an angel of the Lord came down from heaven and, going to the tomb rolled back the stone and sat on it. His appearance was like lightening, and his clothes were white as snow. The guards were so afraid of him that they shook and became like dead men.

The angel said to the women, "Do not be afraid',for I know that you are looking for Jesus, who was crucified. He is not here;  he has risen, just as he said. Come and see the place where he lay. Then go quickly and tell his disciples: 'He has risen from the dead and is going ahead of you into Galilee. There you will see him.' Now I have told you.


HAPPY EASTER!


----------



## Ronnie T

Mark 16
15And He said to them, "Go into all the world and preach the gospel to all creation. 
 16"He who has believed and has been baptized shall be saved; but he who has disbelieved shall be condemned. 
 17"These signs will accompany those who have believed: in My name they will cast out demons, they will speak with new tongues; 
 18they will pick up serpents, and if they drink any deadly poison, it will not hurt them; they will lay hands on the sick, and they will recover." 
 19 So then, when the Lord Jesus had spoken to them, He was received up into heaven and sat down at the right hand of God. 
 20And they went out and preached everywhere, while the Lord worked with them, and confirmed the word by the signs that followed.] [And they promptly reported all these instructions to Peter and his companions. And after that, Jesus Himself sent out through them from east to west the sacred and imperishable proclamation of eternal salvation.]


----------



## Ronnie T

Psalm 51:10-12
Create in me a pure heart, O God, and renew a steadfast spirit within me.  Do not cast me from 
your presence or take your Holy Spirit from me.  Restore to me the joy of your salvation and grant 
me a willing spirit, to sustain me.


----------



## Ronnie T

Commit to the Lord whatever you do, 
and your plans will succeed. 
Proverbs 16:3


----------



## Ronnie T

Know therefore that the Lord your God is God; he is the faithful God, keeping his covenant of love 
to a thousand generations of those who love him and keep his commands. Deuteronomy 7:9


----------



## Ronnie T

The Spirit of God has made me; 
the breath of the Almighty gives me life.  
Job 33:4


----------



## Ronnie T

Philippians 3:
7But whatever things were gain to me, those things I have counted as loss for the sake of Christ. 
8More than that, I count all things to be loss in view of the surpassing value of knowing Christ Jesus my Lord, for whom I have suffered the loss of all things, and count them but rubbish so that I may gain Christ, 
9and may be found in Him, not having a righteousness of my own derived from the Law, but that which is through faith in Christ, the righteousness which comes from God on the basis of faith, 
10that I may know Him and the power of His resurrection and the fellowship of His sufferings, being conformed to His death; 
11in order that I may attain to the resurrection from the dead. 
12Not that I have already obtained it or have already become perfect, but I press on so that I may lay hold of that for which also I was laid hold of by Christ Jesus. 
13Brethren, I do not regard myself as having laid hold of it yet; but one thing I do: forgetting what lies behind and reaching forward to what lies ahead, 
14I press on toward the goal for the prize of the upward call of God in Christ Jesus. 
15Let us therefore, as many as are perfect, have this attitude; and if in anything you have a different attitude, God will reveal that also to you; 
16however, let us keep living by that same standard to which we have attained. 
17Brethren, join in following my example, and observe those who walk according to the pattern you have in us.


----------



## Ronnie T

Romans 10:
11For the Scripture says, "WHOEVER BELIEVES IN HIM WILL NOT BE DISAPPOINTED." 
12For there is no distinction between Jew and Greek; for the same Lord is Lord of all, abounding in riches for all who call on Him; 
13for "WHOEVER WILL CALL ON THE NAME OF THE LORD WILL BE SAVED." 
14How then will they call on Him in whom they have not believed? How will they believe in Him whom they have not heard? And how will they hear without a preacher? 
15How will they preach unless they are sent? Just as it is written, "HOW BEAUTIFUL ARE THE FEET OF THOSE WHO BRING GOOD NEWS OF GOOD THINGS!" 
16However, they did not all heed the good news; for Isaiah says, "LORD, WHO HAS BELIEVED OUR REPORT?" 
17So faith comes from hearing, and hearing by the word of Christ.


----------



## Ronnie T

For no prophecy recorded in Scripture was ever thought up by the prophet himself. It was the Holy Spirit within these godly men who gave them true messages from God. 2 Peter 1:20


----------



## gtparts

*Seems to be a verse for today.....*

Proverbs 24:17 "Rejoice not when thine enemy falleth, and let not thine heart be glad when he is overthrown."


----------



## gtparts

Colossians 1:15-16 

Christ is the visible image of the invisible God.
      He existed before anything was created and is supreme over all creation,
  for through him God created everything
      in the heavenly realms and on earth.
   He made the things we can see
      and the things we can’t see—
   such as thrones, kingdoms, rulers, and authorities in the unseen world.
      Everything was created through him and for him.




What a comfort to know on a personal level that everything that I encounter in life is under His care and protection. Nothing happens that He has not known from the beginning and through it all, He restores my soul.


----------



## gtparts

Colossians 1:17-20

He existed before anything else,
      and he holds all creation together.
Christ is also the head of the church,
      which is his body.
   He is the beginning,
      supreme over all who rise from the dead.
      So he is first in everything.
 For God in all his fullness
      was pleased to live in Christ,
 and through him God reconciled
      everything to himself.
   He made peace with everything in heaven and on earth
      by means of Christ’s blood on the cross.



We do not have to live in anticipation of victory. If we are His, victory is ours, now, today!!!


----------



## gtparts

And continuing from yesterday:

Colossians 1:21-27

 21 This includes you who were once far away from God. You were his enemies, separated from him by your evil thoughts and actions. 22 Yet now he has reconciled you to himself through the death of Christ in his physical body. As a result, he has brought you into his own presence, and you are holy and blameless as you stand before him without a single fault.

 23 But you must continue to believe this truth and stand firmly in it. Don’t drift away from the assurance you received when you heard the Good News. The Good News has been preached all over the world, and I, Paul, have been appointed as God’s servant to proclaim it.

 24 I am glad when I suffer for you in my body, for I am participating in the sufferings of Christ that continue for his body, the church. 25 God has given me the responsibility of serving his church by proclaiming his entire message to you. 26 This message was kept secret for centuries and generations past, but now it has been revealed to God’s people. 27 For God wanted them to know that the riches and glory of Christ are for you Gentiles, too. And this is the secret: Christ lives in you. This gives you assurance of sharing his glory.






_Now, most who read this here today can agree with this intellectually and confirm it in the spirit, but how many of us read verse 25 and seriously take it as our own life statement and pledge of commitment? Take a few seconds to personalize verse 25 and, then, decide on what you will do to meet that responsibility.

Have a blessed day and seek to be a blessing to others._


----------



## gtparts

Brothers and sisters,

I know of no other Scripture that voices my prayer for you all today, except what Paul wrote to the church at Colossae.


Col. 2:1-5

1 For I want you to know how great a struggle I have for you, for those in Laodicea, and for all who have not seen me in person. 2 [I want] their hearts to be encouraged and joined together in love, so that they may have all the riches of assured understanding, and have the knowledge of God's mystery —Christ. 3 In Him all the treasures of wisdom and knowledge are hidden.

 4 I am saying this so that no one will deceive you with persuasive arguments. 5 For I may be absent in body, but I am with you in spirit, rejoicing to see your good order and the strength of your faith in Christ.



Please note the wording in verse 2, the reasons for Paul's struggle in behalf of those he had never met personally.

so that they may have all the riches of assured understanding, and have the knowledge of God's mystery —Christ.

"Assured understanding" means absolute certainty of specific things. Folks, there are some things that are not necessary to know with certainty, and others that serve no purpose to know at all. Many questions arise in these subforums that fall into these categories. 

I urge you to major on the major things and give the minor things little attention. Remember the account of the party at Mary and Martha's house? Martha busied herself in the details, the minutia of being the perfect hostess, but Mary chose the better thing - sitting at the feet of the Master Teacher, listening, and learning.

Verses 4 & 5 sum up my feelings toward you all, quite well.

Have a blessed do in the Lord!


----------



## gtparts

Col. 2:6-10

6 Therefore as you have received Christ Jesus the Lord, walk in Him, rooted and built up in Him and established in the faith, just as you were taught, and overflowing with thankfulness.
    8 Be careful that no one takes you captive through philosophy and empty deceit based on human tradition, based on the elemental forces of the world, and not based on Christ. 9 For in Him the entire fullness of God's nature dwells bodily, 10 and you have been filled by Him, who is the head over every ruler and authority.


----------



## christianhunter

Monday 5/9/11

John 3:16
"For GOD so loved the world ,that HE gave HIS only begotten son,that whosoever believeth in HIM should not perish,but have everlasting life.


----------



## christianhunter

Tuesday 5/10/11

Mark 11:26
"But if ye do not forgive,neither will your Father which is in heaven forgive your trespasses."


----------



## christianhunter

Wednesday 5/11/11

John 11:35-36
35."Jesus wept."
36."Then said the Jews,Behold how He loved him!"

The shortest verse in The Bible is very important,in our understanding of our LORD.I have had 3 deaths in my family this past calendar month.I have been asked,why The Lord allows suffering,and death,several times recently.

Lazarus was a friend of JESUS,HE was told of his illness,and HE tarried until Lazarus was dead.Lazarus had been dead 4 day's when THE LORD arrived.Mary and Martha were grieving and upset as it was the loss of their brother.When Lazarus sister went forth to greet THE LORD,she was crying,as were all of the Jews with her.

This is where we get the shortest verse in Scripture,"Jesus wept."
HE knew HE was about to raise him,HE knew HE had the power over death.Yet looking on the broken hearted HE had compassion,and groaned in HIS Spirit,and wept.

Death and suffering are a product of sin,going back to The Garden of Eden.Cain killed Abel,Adam and Eve were cursed,with death.We all, everyone of us, carry this curse.Death is a part of life,and so is sickness and, all sorts of disease,and violence.We don't always understand,and we groan in our spirit in grief.We must eventually realize that eternity,is the goal,and how we live,while we are here.


----------



## christianhunter

Thursday 5/12/11

Proverbs 3:1-2
1."My son,forget not my law;but let thine heart keep my commandments:"
2."For length of days,and long life,and peace,shall they add to thee."


----------



## christianhunter

Friday 5/13/11

Matthew 18:4
"Whosoever therefore shall humble himself as this little child,the same is greatest in the kingdom of Heaven."


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Filling in for my Brother Michael:

2 Timothy 1
8 Therefore do not be ashamed of the testimony of our Lord, nor of me His prisoner, but share with me in the sufferings for the gospel according to the power of God, 9 who has saved us and called us with a holy calling, not according to our works, but according to His own purpose and grace which was given to us in Christ Jesus before time began, 10 but has now been revealed by the appearing of our Savior Jesus Christ, who has abolished death and brought life and immortality to light through the gospel, 11 to which I was appointed a preacher, an apostle, and a teacher of the Gentiles. 12 For this reason I also suffer these things; nevertheless I am not ashamed, for I know whom I have believed and am persuaded that He is able to keep what I have committed to Him until that Day.


----------



## christianhunter

Sunday 5/15/11

1 Timothy 5:1-2
1."Rebuke not an elder,but intreat him as a father;and the younger men as brethren;"
2."The elder women as mothers;the younger as sisters,with all purity.


----------



## HawgWild23

King James Bible

PSALM  135 1-3
1.Praise ye the LORD. Praise ye the name of the LORD; praise him, O ye servants of the LORD. 

 2.Ye that stand in the house of the LORD, in the courts of the house of our God. 

 3.Praise the LORD; for the LORD is good: sing praises unto his name; for it is pleasant.


----------



## HawgWild23

King James Bible
Matthew 7-1,2 and 7,8
 1.Judge not, that ye be not judged. 

 2.For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again. 

7.Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you: 

 8.For every one that asketh receiveth; and he that seeketh findeth; and to him that knocketh it shall be opened.


----------



## HawgWild23

King James Bible
1 Corinthians 15- 10,11
 10.But by the grace of God I am what I am: and his grace which was bestowed upon me was not in vain; but I laboured more abundantly than they all: yet not I, but the grace of God which was with me. 

 11.Therefore whether it were I or they, so we preach, and so ye believed.


----------



## HawgWild23

King James Bible
Revelation 3:8
8.I know thy works: behold, I have set before thee an open door, and no man can shut it: for thou hast a little strength, and hast kept my word, and hast not denied my name.


----------



## HawgWild23

King James Bible
Matthew 7:7,8
7 Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you:

8 For every one that asketh receiveth; and he that seeketh findeth; and to him that knocketh it shall be opened


----------



## HawgWild23

King James Bible
Galatians 2; 16,17
16. Knowing that a man is not justified by the works of the law, but by the faith of Jesus Christ, even we have believed in Jesus Christ, that we might be justified by the faith of Christ, and not by the works of the law: for by the works of the law shall no flesh be justified.

17. But if, while we seek to be justified by Christ, we ourselves also are found sinners, [is] therefore Christ the minister of sin? God forbid.


----------



## Ronnie T

HawgWild23 said:


> King James Bible
> Galatians 2; 16,17
> 16. Knowing that a man is not justified by the works of the law, but by the faith of Jesus Christ, even we have believed in Jesus Christ, that we might be justified by the faith of Christ, and not by the works of the law: for by the works of the law shall no flesh be justified.
> 
> 17. But if, while we seek to be justified by Christ, we ourselves also are found sinners, [is] therefore Christ the minister of sin? God forbid.



Thanks for a great Bible verse that inspires deep thinking as I read it.


----------



## HawgWild23

Saturday 5-21-11 bible verse
King James Bible    Romans 8:13
13 For if ye live after the flesh, ye shall die: but if ye through the Spirit do mortify the deeds of the body, ye shall live.


----------



## HawgWild23

Ronnie T said:


> Thanks for a great Bible verse that inspires deep thinking as I read it.



Thanks


----------



## Jeffriesw

This is for tomorrow, Sunday 5-22-2011

Psalm 1 (ESV)
1 Blessed is the man
who walks not in the counsel of the wicked,
nor stands in the way of sinners,
nor sits in the seat of scoffers;
2 but his delight is in the law of the LORD,
and on his law he meditates day and night.



I hope you all have a blessed Lord's Day


----------



## Jeffriesw

Good Morning All 

Psalm 5 (ESV)
7 But I, through the abundance of your steadfast love,
will enter your house.
I will bow down toward your holy temple
in the fear of you.
8 Lead me, O Lord, in your righteousness
because of my enemies;
make your way straight before me.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Good Morning All 


Psalm 89 (ESV)
5 Let the heavens praise your wonders, O Lord,
your faithfulness in the assembly of the holy ones!
6 For who in the skies can be compared to the Lord?
Who among the heavenly beingsb is like the Lord,
7 a God greatly to be feared in the council of the holy ones,
and awesome above all who are around him?
8 O Lord God of hosts,
who is mighty as you are, O Lord,
with your faithfulness all around you?
9 You rule the raging of the sea;
when its waves rise, you still them.
10 You crushed Rahab like a carcass;
you scattered your enemies with your mighty arm.
11 The heavens are yours; the earth also is yours;
the world and all that is in it, you have founded them.
12 The north and the south, you have created them;
Tabor and Hermon joyously praise your name.
13 You have a mighty arm;
strong is your hand, high your right hand.
14 Righteousness and justice are the foundation of your throne;
steadfast love and faithfulness go before you.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Good Morning All 


Psalm 51 (ESV)

1 Have mercy on me,a O God,
according to your steadfast love;
according to your abundant mercy
blot out my transgressions.
2 Wash me thoroughly from my iniquity,
and cleanse me from my sin!

3 For I know my transgressions,
and my sin is ever before me.
4 Against you, you only, have I sinned
and done what is evil in your sight,
so that you may be justified in your words
and blameless in your judgment.
5 Behold, I was brought forth in iniquity,
and in sin did my mother conceive me.
6 Behold, you delight in truth in the inward being,
and you teach me wisdom in the secret heart.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Good Morning All 


Psalm 17 (ESV)

6 I call upon you, for you will answer me, O God;
incline your ear to me; hear my words.
7 Wondrously showa your steadfast love,
O Savior of those who seek refuge
from their adversaries at your right hand.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Good Morning All 


Psalm 77

11 I will remember the deeds of the Lord;
yes, I will remember your wonders of old.
12 I will ponder all your work,
and meditate on your mighty deeds.
13 Your way, O God, is holy.
What god is great like our God?
14 You are the God who works wonders;
you have made known your might among the peoples.
15 You with your arm redeemed your people,
the children of Jacob and Joseph.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Good Morning All, Sorry I am a little late, I Got home from Bible study this morning with my Men's group at Church and heard the bed calling my name again.

I you have not spent much time in the psalms lately, I would like to take a moment and encourage you to. The riches and gems in them is simply astounding.


Psalm 116 (ESV)

1 I love the LORD, because he has heard
my voice and my pleas for mercy.
2 Because he inclined his ear to me,
therefore I will call on him as long as I live.
3 The snares of death encompassed me;
the pangs of Sheol laid hold on me;
I suffered distress and anguish.
4 Then I called on the name of the LORD:
“O LORD, I pray, deliver my soul!”


----------



## Ronnie T

Hebrews 8:
7 For if that first covenant had been faultless, there would have been no occasion sought for a second. 8 For finding fault with them, He says, 
   “BEHOLD, DAYS ARE COMING, SAYS THE LORD, 
WHEN I WILL EFFECT A NEW COVENANT 
WITH THE HOUSE OF ISRAEL AND WITH THE HOUSE OF JUDAH; 
9 NOT LIKE THE COVENANT WHICH I MADE WITH THEIR FATHERS 
ON THE DAY WHEN I TOOK THEM BY THE HAND 
TO LEAD THEM OUT OF THE LAND OF EGYPT; 
FOR THEY DID NOT CONTINUE IN MY COVENANT, 
AND I DID NOT CARE FOR THEM, SAYS THE LORD. 
10 “FOR THIS IS THE COVENANT THAT I WILL MAKE WITH THE HOUSE OF ISRAEL 
AFTER THOSE DAYS, SAYS THE LORD: 
I WILL PUT MY LAWS INTO THEIR MINDS, 
AND I WILL WRITE THEM ON THEIR HEARTS. 
AND I WILL BE THEIR GOD, 
AND THEY SHALL BE MY PEOPLE.


----------



## Ronnie T

Ephesians 2:
14 For He Himself is our peace, who made both groups into one and broke down the barrier of the dividing wall, 15 by abolishing in His flesh the enmity, which is the Law of commandments contained in ordinances, so that in Himself He might make the two into one new man, thus establishing peace, 16 and might reconcile them both in one body to God through the cross, by it having put to death the enmity. 17 AND HE CAME AND PREACHED PEACE TO YOU WHO WERE FAR AWAY, AND PEACE TO THOSE WHO WERE NEAR; 18 for through Him we both have our access in one Spirit to the Father. 19 So then you are no longer strangers and aliens, but you are fellow citizens with the saints, and are of God’s household, 20 having been built on the foundation of the apostles and prophets, Christ Jesus Himself being the corner stone, 21 in whom the whole building, being fitted together, is growing into a holy temple in the Lord, 22 in whom you also are being built together into a dwelling of God in the Spirit.


----------



## Ronnie T

Colossians 2:
 8 See to it that no one takes you captive through philosophy and empty deception, according to the tradition of men, according to the elementary principles of the world, rather than according to Christ. 9 For in Him all the fullness of Deity dwells in bodily form, 10 and in Him you have been made complete, and He is the head over all rule and authority; 11 and in Him you were also circumcised with a circumcision made without hands, in the removal of the body of the flesh by the circumcision of Christ; 12 having been buried with Him in baptism, in which you were also raised up with Him through faith in the working of God, who raised Him from the dead. 13


----------



## Ronnie T

John 16:33
 These things I have spoken to you, so that in Me you may have peace. In the world you have tribulation, but take courage; I have overcome the world.”


----------



## Ronnie T

Matthew 6:
1 “Beware of practicing your righteousness before men to be noticed by them; otherwise you have no reward with your Father who is in heaven. 
2 “So when you give to the poor, do not sound a trumpet before you, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and in the streets, so that they may be honored by men. Truly I say to you, they have their reward in full. 3 But when you give to the poor, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing, 4 so that your giving will be in secret; and your Father who sees what is done in secret will reward you. 
5 “When you pray, you are not to be like the hypocrites; for they love to stand and pray in the synagogues and on the street corners so that they may be seen by men. Truly I say to you, they have their reward in full. 6 But you, when you pray, go into your inner room, close your door and pray to your Father who is in secret, and your Father who sees what is done in secret will reward you. 
7 “And when you are praying, do not use meaningless repetition as the Gentiles do, for they suppose that they will be heard for their many words. 8 So do not be like them; for your Father knows what you need before you ask Him.


----------



## Paymaster

1 Timothy 1:12,13

12 And I thank Christ Jesus our Lord, who hath enabled me, for that he counted me faithful, putting me into the ministry;

13 Who was before a blasphemer, and a persecutor, and injurious: but I obtained mercy, because I did ignorantly in unbelief.


----------



## Paymaster

John 3:3

Jesus answered and said unto him, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God.


----------



## Paymaster

HEBREWS 2:9-10

9 But we see Jesus, who was made a little lower than the angels for the suffering of death, crowned with glory and honour; that he by the grace of God should taste death for every man.

10 For it became him, for whom [are] all things, and by whom [are] all things, in bringing many sons unto glory, to make the captain of their salvation perfect through sufferings.


----------



## Paymaster

Romans 1:15-16

15 So, as much as in me is, I am ready to preach the gospel to you that are at Rome also.

16 For I am not ashamed of the gospel of Christ: for it is the power of God unto salvation to every one that believeth; to the Jew first, and also to the Greek.


----------



## Paymaster

Proverbs 3:15-18

15 She [is] more precious than rubies: and all the things thou canst desire are not to be compared unto her.

16 Length of days [is] in her right hand; [and] in her left hand riches and honour.

17 Her ways [are] ways of pleasantness, and all her paths [are] peace.

18 She [is] a tree of life to them that lay hold upon her: and happy [is every one] that retaineth her.


----------



## Paymaster

Isaiah 48:16-18

16 Come ye near unto me, hear ye this; I have not spoken in secret from the beginning; from the time that it was, there [am] I: and now the Lord GOD, and his Spirit, hath sent me.

17 Thus saith the LORD, thy Redeemer, the Holy One of Israel; I [am] the LORD thy God which teacheth thee to profit, which leadeth thee by the way [that] thou shouldest go.

18 O that thou hadst hearkened to my commandments! then had thy peace been as a river, and thy righteousness as the waves of the sea:


----------



## Paymaster

Ecclesiastes 8:11-13

11 Because sentence against an evil work is not executed speedily, therefore the heart of the sons of men is fully set in them to do evil.

12 Though a sinner do evil an hundred times, and his [days] be prolonged, yet surely I know that it shall be well with them that fear God, which fear before him:

13 But it shall not be well with the wicked, neither shall he prolong [his] days, [which are] as a shadow; because he feareth not before God.


----------



## Paymaster

Colossians 2:8-9

8 Beware lest any man spoil you through philosophy and vain deceit, after the tradition of men, after the rudiments of the world, and not after Christ.

9 For in him dwelleth all the fulness of the Godhead bodily.


----------



## Ronnie T

John 20:29  “Because you have seen Me, have you believed? Blessed are they who did not see, and yet believed.”


----------



## Ronnie T

Even to your old age and gray hairs I am he, I am he who will sustain you.  I have made you and I 
will carry you; I will sustain you and I will rescue you.  Isaiah 46:4


----------



## Ronnie T

Matthew 5:  14 “You are the light of the world. A city set on a hill cannot be hidden; 15 nor does anyone light a lamp and put it under a basket, but on the lampstand, and it gives light to all who are in the house. 16 Let your light shine before men in such a way that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father who is in heaven.


----------



## Ronnie T

Matthew 5:43 “You have heard that it was said, ‘YOU SHALL LOVE YOUR NEIGHBOR and hate your enemy.’ 44 But I say to you, love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, 45 so that you may be sons of your Father who is in heaven; for He causes His sun to rise on the evil and the good, and sends rain on the righteous and the unrighteous. 46 For if you love those who love you, what reward do you have? Do not even the tax collectors do the same? 47 If you greet only your brothers, what more are you doing than others? Do not even the Gentiles do the same? 48 Therefore you are to be perfect, as your heavenly Father is perfect.


----------



## Ronnie T

Matt 6:1-4    “Beware of practicing your righteousness before men to be noticed by them; otherwise you have no reward with your Father who is in heaven. 
   “So when you give to the poor, do not sound a trumpet before you, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and in the streets, so that they may be honored by men. Truly I say to you, they have their reward in full.  But when you give to the poor, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing, so that your giving will be in secret; and your Father who sees what is done in secret will reward you.


----------



## Ronnie T

Matt 6:  5 “When you pray, you are not to be like the hypocrites; for they love to stand and pray in the synagogues and on the street corners so that they may be seen by men. Truly I say to you, they have their reward in full. 6 But you, when you pray, go into your inner room, close your door and pray to your Father who is in secret, and your Father who sees what is done in secret will reward you.


----------



## Ronnie T

Matt 6:  22-24 
“The eye is the lamp of the body; so then if your eye is clear, your whole body will be full of light. But if your eye is bad, your whole body will be full of darkness. If then the light that is in you is darkness, how great is the darkness! 

“No one can serve two masters; for either he will hate the one and love the other, or he will be devoted to one and despise the other. You cannot serve God and wealth.


----------



## Ronnie T

Matt 7:
   21 “Not everyone who says to Me, ‘Lord, Lord,’ will enter the kingdom of heaven, but he who does the will of My Father who is in heaven will enter. 22 Many will say to Me on that day, ‘Lord, Lord, did we not prophesy in Your name, and in Your name cast out demons, and in Your name perform many miracles?’ 23 And then I will declare to them, ‘I never knew you; DEPART FROM ME, YOU WHO PRACTICE LAWLESSNESS.’


----------



## Ronnie T

Matthew 7:24-27

  “Therefore everyone who hears these words of Mine and acts on them, may be compared to a wise man who built his house on the rock.   And the rain fell, and the floods came, and the winds blew and slammed against that house; and yet it did not fall, for it had been founded on the rock. 

   Everyone who hears these words of Mine and does not act on them, will be like a foolish man who built his house on the sand. The rain fell, and the floods came, and the winds blew and slammed against that house; and it fell—and great was its fall.”


----------



## Ronnie T

Matthew 8
23 When He got into the boat, His disciples followed Him. 24 And behold, there arose a great storm on the sea, so that the boat was being covered with the waves; but Jesus Himself was asleep. 25 And they came to Him and woke Him, saying, “Save us, Lord; we are perishing!” 26 He said to them, “Why are you afraid, you men of little faith?” Then He got up and rebuked the winds and the sea, and it became perfectly calm. 27 The men were amazed, and said, “What kind of a man is this, that even the winds and the sea obey Him?”


----------



## Ronnie T

Matt 9

10 Then it happened that as Jesus was reclining at the table in the house, behold, many tax collectors and sinners came and were dining with Jesus and His disciples. 11 When the Pharisees saw this, they said to His disciples, “Why is your Teacher eating with the tax collectors and sinners?” 12 But when Jesus heard this, He said, “It is not those who are healthy who need a physician, but those who are sick. 13 But go and learn what this means: ‘I DESIRE COMPASSION, AND NOT SACRIFICE,’ for I did not come to call the righteous, but sinners.”


----------



## Ronnie T

Galatians 5:6
6 For in Christ Jesus neither circumcision nor uncircumcision avails anything, but faith working through love.


----------



## Ronnie T

Psalm 46:10  
'Be Still  and Know that I AM GOD'


----------



## Ronnie T

Hebrews 11:
1 Faith is being sure of what we hope for. It is being certain of what we do not see. 2 That is what the people of long ago were praised for. 
 3 We have faith. So we understand that everything was made when God commanded it. That's why we believe that what we see was not made out of what could be seen.


----------



## Ronnie T

Matt 8:
20  “The foxes have holes and the birds of the air have nests, but the Son of Man has nowhere to lay His head.”


----------



## centerpin fan

Continue earnestly in prayer, being vigilant in it with thanksgiving;

-- Colossians 4:2


----------



## centerpin fan

"Beware lest anyone cheat you through philosophy and empty deceit, according to the tradition of men, according to the basic principles of the world, and not according to Christ."

-- Colossians 2:8


----------



## centerpin fan

"The Lord is not slack concerning His promise, as some count slackness, but is longsuffering toward us, not willing that any should perish but that all should come to repentance."

2 Peter 3:9


----------



## centerpin fan

Rejoice always, pray without ceasing, in everything give thanks; for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus for you.  Do not quench the Spirit.  Do not despise prophecies.  Test all things; hold fast what is good.  Abstain from every form of evil.

1 Thessalonians 5:16-22


----------



## centerpin fan

Therefore I say to you, do not worry about your life, what you will eat or what you will drink; nor about your body, what you will put on.  Is not life more than food and the body more than clothing?

Matthew 6:25


----------



## centerpin fan

Lord, what is man, that you take knowledge of him?  Or the son of man, that You are mindful of him?  Man is like a breath; his days are like a passing shadow.

Psalm 144:3-4


----------



## centerpin fan

A soft answer turns away wrath, but a harsh word stirs up anger.

Proverbs 15:1


----------



## Ronnie T

Romans 15:4-5 
For whatever things were written before were written for our learning, that we through the patience and comfort of the Scriptures might have hope. Now may the God of patience and comfort grant you to be like-minded toward one another, according to Christ Jesus


----------



## Ronnie T

For I am the Lord, your God, who takes hold of your right hand and says to you, Do not fear: I will help you. Isaiah 41:13


----------



## Ronnie T

He knows about everyone, everywhere. Everything about us is bare and wide open to the all-seeing eyes of our living God; nothing can be hidden from him to whom we must explain all that we have done. Hebrews 4:13


----------



## Ronnie T

I myself will be the Shepherd of my sheep, and cause them to lie down in peace, the Lord God says. I will seek my lost ones, those who strayed away, and bring them safely home again. I will put splints and bandages upon their broken limbs and heal the sick. And I will destroy the powerful, fat shepherds; I will feed them, yes--feed them punishment! Ezekiel 34:15


----------



## Ronnie T

Heb 12:18 For you have not come to a mountain that can be touched and to a blazing fire, and to darkness and gloom and whirlwind, 19 and to the blast of a trumpet and the sound of words which sound was such that those who heard begged that no further word be spoken to them. 20 For they could not bear the command, “IF EVEN A BEAST TOUCHES THE MOUNTAIN, IT WILL BE STONED.” 21 And so terrible was the sight, that Moses said, “I AM FULL OF FEAR and trembling.” 22 But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to myriads of angels,


----------



## Ronnie T

Jer.18:3-6 - “So I went down to the potter’s house, and I saw him working at the wheel. But the pot he was shaping from the clay was marred in his hands; so the potter formed it into another pot, shaping it as seemed best to him. Then the word of the LORD came to me: "O house of Israel, can I not do with you as this potter does?" declares the LORD.”


----------



## Ronnie T

Rom.9:20-21 - “20 On the contrary, who are you, O man, who answers back to God? The thing molded will not say to the molder, “Why did you make me like this,” will it? 21 Or does not the potter have a right over the clay, to make from the same lump one vessel for honorable use and another for common use?


----------



## Ronnie T

Is.45:9 - "...Does a clay pot ever argue with its maker? Does the clay dispute with the one who shapes it, saying, ’Stop, you are doing it wrong!’ Does the pot exclaim, ’How clumsy can you be!’ ”


----------



## Ronnie T

James 1:5-8    5 But if any of you lacks wisdom, let him ask of God, who gives to all generously and without reproach, and it will be given to him. 6 But he must ask in faith without any doubting, for the one who doubts is like the surf of the sea, driven and tossed by the wind. 7 For that man ought not to expect that he will receive anything from the Lord, 8 being a double-minded man, unstable in all his ways.


----------



## CAL

*John 14;1-4*

After losing a close friend yesterday i am reminded of Jesus words.
1.Let not your heart be troubled:ye believe in God,believe also in me.
2.In my Fathers house are many mansions:if it were not so I would have told you.I go to prepare a place for you.
3.And if I go to prepare a place for you,I will come again,and receive you unto myself;that where I am,there ye may be also.And whither I go ye know,and the way ye know.


----------



## StriperAddict

CAL said:


> After losing a close friend yesterday i am reminded of Jesus words.
> 1.Let not your heart be troubled:ye believe in God,believe also in me.
> 2.In my Fathers house are many mansions:if it were not so I would have told you.I go to prepare a place for you.
> 3.And if I go to prepare a place for you,I will come again,and receive you unto myself;that where I am,there ye may be also.And whither I go ye know,and the way ye know.



Sorry to hear, Cal. May God give you and your friends' family comfort.


----------



## CAL

Isaiah 58;13-14

13.If thou turn away thy foot from the sabbath,from doing thy pleasure on my Holy day;and call the sabbath a delight,the Holy of the Lord,honorable;and shalt honor him,not doing thine own ways,nor finding thine own pleasure,nor speak thine own words:
14.Then shalt thou delight thy self in the Lord;and I will cause thee to ride upon the high places of the earth,and feed thee with the heritage of Jacob thy farther:for the mouth of the Lord have spoken it.


----------



## HawgWild23

CAL said:


> After losing a close friend yesterday i am reminded of Jesus words.
> 1.Let not your heart be troubled:ye believe in God,believe also in me.
> 2.In my Fathers house are many mansions:if it were not so I would have told you.I go to prepare a place for you.
> 3.And if I go to prepare a place for you,I will come again,and receive you unto myself;that where I am,there ye may be also.And whither I go ye know,and the way ye know.



I need that thanks. Sorry about your lose.


----------



## CAL

Proverbs 17; 1

Better is a dry morsel,and quietness therewith,than an house full of sacrifices with strife.

There is very much truth in the above words.Peace and quiet in a man's home is worth much.


----------



## CAL

Psalm 1;1-3
1.Blessed is the man that walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly,nor standeth in the way of sinners,nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful.
2.But his delight is in the law of the Lord;and in his law doth he meditate day and night.
3And he shall be like a tree planted by the rivers of water,that bringth forth his fruit in his season;his leaf also shall not weither;and whatsoever he doeth shall prosper.
4.The ungodly are not so;but are like the chaff which the wind drivith away.
5.Therefore the ungodly shall not stand in the judgement,nor sinners in the congregation of the righteous.
6.For the Lord know the way of the righteous;but the way of the ungodly shall perish.


----------



## CAL

It is strange how sometimes we open God's word for a Bible verse and there it is right before our eyes without searching.This is so of today's verse See what you think.

Proverbs 22; 1-2

1.A good name is rather to be chosen than great riches,and loving favor rather than silver and gold.
2.The rich and the poor meet together:the Lord is the maker of them all.


----------



## CAL

Mathew 5; 14-16

14.Ye are the light of the world.A city that is set on a hill cannot be hid.
15. Neither do men light a candle,and put it under a bushel,but on a candle stick;and it givith light unto all that are in the house.
16. Let your light so shine before men,that they may see your great works,and glorify your father which is in heaven.


----------



## CAL

Mathew 10;32-33
32.Whosoever therefore shall confess me before men,him will I confess before my Father which is in Heaven.
33.But whosoever shall deny me before men,him will I also deny before my Father which is in heaven.


----------



## Ronnie T

Cal, thank you for sharing God's word with us this week.
The scripture you've posted has stirred my thinking.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Just so everyone knows, next 7 days will be posted by my 10 year old son. This is his first one:

John 3:3 (ESV)
3 Jesus answered him, "Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is born again he cannot see the kingdom of God."


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 54
16 Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose.  I have also created the ravager to destroy;
17 no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed,
and you shall confute every tongue that rises against     you in judgment.This is the heritage of the servants of the LORD and their vindication from me, declares the LORD.


----------



## Ronnie T

formula1 said:


> Isaiah 54
> 16 Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose.  I have also created the ravager to destroy;
> 17 no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed,
> and you shall confute every tongue that rises against     you in judgment.This is the heritage of the servants of the LORD and their vindication from me, declares the LORD.



WOW!!!
What a verse.   Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 3 (ESV)
23 for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, 24 and are justified by his grace as a gift, through the redemption that is in Christ Jesus


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Colossians 3  (ESV)
 23 Whatever you do, work heartily, as for the Lord and not for men, 24 knowing that from the Lord you will receive the inheritance as your reward. You are serving the Lord Christ.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 4
1 Then Jesus was led up by the Spirit into the wilderness to be tempted by the devil. 2 And after fasting forty days and forty nights, he was hungry. 3 And the tempter came and said to him, "If you are the Son of God, command these stones to become loaves of bread." 4 But he answered,  "It is written,

 "'Man shall not live by bread alone,but by every word that comes from the mouth of God.'"


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 14:6
Jesus said to him, "I am the way, and the truth, and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

I couldn't decide so here's two and I hope you like 'em.
Drew

Psalm 100
 1 Make a joyful noise to the LORD, all the earth!
 2 Serve the LORD with gladness!
   Come into his presence with singing!
 3 Know that the LORD, he is God!
   It is he who made us, and we are his;
   we are his people, and the sheep of his pasture.
 4 Enter his gates with thanksgiving,
   and his courts with praise!
   Give thanks to him; bless his name!
 5 For the LORD is good;
   his steadfast love endures forever,
   and his faithfulness to all generations.

Phillipians 4
19 And my God will supply every need of yours according to his riches in glory in Christ Jesus.


----------



## Ronnie T

Heb 2:12 
12 I will declare thy name unto my brethren, in the midst of the church will I sing praise unto thee.   (KJV)


----------



## Ronnie T

Ephesians 4:11-17 ESV

And he gave the apostles, the prophets, the evangelists, the shepherds and teachers, to equip the saints for the work of ministry, for building up the body of Christ, until we all attain to the unity of the faith and of the knowledge of the Son of God, to mature manhood, to the measure of the stature of the fullness of Christ, so that we may no longer be children, tossed to and fro by the waves and carried about by every wind of doctrine, by human cunning, by craftiness in deceitful schemes. Rather, speaking the truth in love, we are to grow up in every way into him who is the head, into Christ, ...


----------



## Ronnie T

Psalm 139:13
 “You made all the delicate, inner parts of my body and knit me together in my mother’s womb.”


----------



## Ronnie T

1 Peter 3:3-4 
“Don’t be concerned about the outward beauty that depends on fancy hairstyles, expensive jewelry, or beautiful clothes. You should be known for the beauty that comes from within, the unfading beauty of a gentle and quiet spirit, which is so precious to God.


----------



## Ronnie T

Proverbs 14:1
 “The wise woman builds her house, but with her own hands the foolish one tears hers down.”


----------



## Ronnie T

1 Corinthians 11:11-12
 “In the Lord, however, woman is not independent of man, nor is man independent of woman. For as woman came from man, so also man is born of woman. But everything comes from God.”


----------



## Ronnie T

Galatians 3:8
 “There is neither Jew nor Greek, slave nor free, male nor female, for you are all one in Christ Jesus.”


----------



## gordon 2

God raised this man Jesus to life, and all of us are witnesses to that. Now raised to the heights by God's right hand, he has received from the Father the Holy Spirit, who was promised, and what you see and hear is the outpouring of that Spirit. Acts 2, 32-33


----------



## gordon 2

38" You must repent, " Peter answered, and every one of you must be baptized in the name of Jesus Christ for the forgiveness of your sins, and you will receive the gift of the Holy Spirit.

39 The promise that was made is for you and your children, and for all those who are far way, for all those whom the Lord our God will call to himself." Acts 2:38-39


----------



## gordon 2

The spirit of the Lord Yahweh has been given to me,
for Yahweh has anointed me.
He has sent me to bring good news to the poor,
to bind up hearts that are broken;

To proclaim liberty to captives,
freedom to those in prison;
to proclaim a year of favor for Yahweh,
a day of vengeance for our God,

to comfort all those who mourn.

Isaiah 61-1,2


----------



## gordon 2

Go and learn the meaning of the words: _*What I what is mercy, not sacrifice.*_* And indeed I did not come to call the virtuous, but sinners. Matthew 9:13

*Ho.6:6: since what I what is love, not sacrifice; Knowledge of God, not holocausts.


----------



## gordon 2

"Do you suppose that I am here to bring peace on earth? No, I tell you, but rather division. 52 For from now on  a household of five will be divided; three against two and two against three; 53 the father divided against the son, son against father, mother against daughter, dauther against mother , mother-in-law against dauther-in-law, dauther-in -law against mother-in-law."

Luke 12:51-52-53


----------



## gordon 2

God speaks first in one way,
   and then in another, but no one notices.

Job 33:14


----------



## gordon 2

I tell you most solemnly,
whoever believes in me
will perform the same works as I do myself,
he will perform even greater works,
because I am going to the Father.

John 14:12


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Genesis 1
3 And God said, "Let there be light," and there was light. 
4 And God saw that the light was good. And God separated the light from the darkness. 5 God called the light Day, and the darkness he called Night. And there was evening and there was morning, the first day.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Exodus 34
10 And he said, "Behold, I am making a covenant. Before all your people I will do marvels, such as have not been created in all the earth or in any nation. And all the people among whom you are shall see the work of the LORD, for it is an awesome thing that I will do with you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Leviticus 17
11 For the life of the flesh is in the blood, and I have given it for you on the altar to make atonement for your souls, for it is the blood that makes atonement by the life.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Numbers 24:17
17 I see him, but not now; I behold him, but not near: a star shall come out of Jacob, and a scepter shall rise out of Israel; it shall crush the forehead of Moab and break down all the sons of Sheth.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Deuteronomy 18:15 "The LORD your God will raise up for you a prophet like me from among you, from your brothers—it is to him you shall listen


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Joshua 5
 13When Joshua was by Jericho, he lifted up his eyes and looked, and behold, a man was standing before him with his drawn sword in his hand. And Joshua went to him and said to him, "Are you for us, or for our adversaries?" 14And he said, "No; but I am the commander of the army of the LORD. Now I have come." And Joshua fell on his face to the earth and worshiped and said to him, "What does my lord say to his servant?" 15 And the commander of the LORD’s army said to Joshua, "Take off your sandals from your feet, for the place where you are standing is holy." And Joshua did so.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Judges 21:25
In those days there was no king in Israel. Everyone did what was right in his own eyes.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Kings 8
22Then Solomon stood before the altar of the LORD in the presence of all the assembly of Israel and spread out his hands toward heaven, 23 and said, "O LORD, God of Israel, there is no God like you, in heaven above or on earth beneath, keeping covenant and showing steadfast love to your servants who walk before you with all their heart


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ruth 4
14 Then the women said to Naomi, "Blessed be the LORD, who has not left you this day without a redeemer, and may his name be renowned in Israel! 15 He shall be to you a restorer of life and a nourisher of your old age, for your daughter-in-law who loves you, who is more to you than seven sons, has given birth to him." 16 Then Naomi took the child and laid him on her lap and became his nurse. 17 And the women of the neighborhood gave him a name, saying, "A son has been born to Naomi." They named him Obed. He was the father of Jesse, the father of David.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Samuel 16
11 Then Samuel said to Jesse, "Are all your sons here?" And he said, "There remains yet the youngest, but behold, he is keeping the sheep." And Samuel said to Jesse, "Send and get him, for we will not sit down till he comes here." 12And he sent and brought him in. Now he was ruddy and had beautiful eyes and was handsome. And the LORD said, "Arise, anoint him, for this is he." 13 Then Samuel took the horn of oil and anointed him in the midst of his brothers. And the Spirit of the LORD rushed upon David from that day forward.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Samuel 7
 12 When your days are fulfilled and you lie down with your fathers, I will raise up your offspring after you, who shall come from your body, and I will establish his kingdom. 13 He shall build a house for my name, and I will establish the throne of his kingdom forever. 14 I will be to him a father, and he shall be to me a son. When he commits iniquity, I will discipline him with the rod of men, with the stripes of the sons of men, 15 but my steadfast love will not depart from him, as I took it from Saul, whom I put away from before you. 16 And your house and your kingdom shall be made sure forever before me. Your throne shall be established forever.


----------



## formula1

2 Kings 23
27 And the LORD said, "I will remove Judah also out of my sight, as I have removed Israel, and I will cast off this city that I have chosen, Jerusalem, and the house of which I said, My name shall be there."


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Chronicles 29 (David's Prayer)
14 But who am I, and what is my people, that we should be able thus to offer willingly? For all things come from you, and of your own have we given you. 15 For we are strangers before you and sojourners, as all our fathers were. Our days on the earth are like a shadow, and there is no abiding. 16 O LORD our God, all this abundance that we have provided for building you a house for your holy name comes from your hand and is all your own. 17 I know, my God, that you test the heart and have pleasure in uprightness. In the uprightness of my heart I have freely offered all these things, and now I have seen your people, who are present here, offering freely and joyously to you. 18 O LORD, the God of Abraham, Isaac, and Israel, our fathers, keep forever such purposes and thoughts in the hearts of your people, and direct their hearts toward you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Chronicles 16:9
For the eyes of the LORD run to and fro throughout the whole earth, to give strong support to those whose heart is blameless toward him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Timothy 4
11 Command and teach these things. 12 Let no one despise you for your youth, but set the believers an example in speech, in conduct, in love, in faith, in purity. 13Until I come, devote yourself to the public reading of Scripture, to exhortation, to teaching. 14 Do not neglect the gift you have, which was given you by prophecy when the council of elders laid their hands on you. 15 Practice these things, immerse yourself in them, so that all may see your progress.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ezra 8
 21 Then I proclaimed a fast there, at the river Ahava, that we might humble ourselves before our God, to seek from him a safe journey for ourselves, our children, and all our goods. 22 For I was ashamed to ask the king for a band of soldiers and horsemen to protect us against the enemy on our way, since we had told the king, "The hand of our God is for good on all who seek him, and the power of his wrath is against all who forsake him." 23 So we fasted and implored our God for this, and he listened to our entreaty.


----------



## StriperAddict

*1 Samuel 23:16*
And *Jonathan* Saul's son arose, and went to David into the wood, and strengthened his hand in God.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Psalm 85:8*

I will hear  what God the LORD will speak: for he will speak peace unto his people,  and to his saints: but let them not turn again to folly.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Romans 7:4-6*

  <sup class="versenum" id="en-NKJV-28092">4</sup> Therefore, my  brethren, you also have become dead to the law 
through the body of  Christ, that you may be married to another—to 
Him who was raised from  the dead, that we should bear fruit to God. 

<sup class="versenum" id="en-NKJV-28093">5</sup>  For when we were in the flesh, the sinful passions which were 
aroused  by the law were at work in our members to bear fruit to 
death. 
<sup class="versenum" id="en-NKJV-28094">6</sup>  But now we have been delivered from the law, having died to 
what we were held by, so that we should serve in the newness of 
the Spirit and  not _in_ the oldness of the letter.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Colossians 2:13-15*


  <sup class="versenum" id="en-NKJV-29504">13</sup> And you, being  dead in your trespasses and the uncircumcision of 
your flesh, He has  made alive together with Him, having forgiven you 
all trespasses, <sup class="versenum" id="en-NKJV-29505">
14</sup>  having wiped out the handwriting of requirements that was against 
us,  which was contrary to us. And He has taken it out of the way, 
having  nailed it to the cross. <sup class="versenum" id="en-NKJV-29506">
15</sup> Having disarmed principalities and powers, He made a public 
spectacle of them, triumphing over them in it.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Chron 7
 13 When I shut up the heavens so that there is no rain, or command the locust to devour the land, or send pestilence among my people, 14if my people who are called by my name humble themselves, and pray and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways, then I will hear from heaven and will forgive their sin and heal their land.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Nehemiah 1
 11 O Lord, let your ear be attentive to the prayer of your servant, and to the prayer of your servants who delight to fear your name, and give success to your servant today, and grant him mercy in the sight of this man."


----------



## formula1

Esther 4
15Then Esther told them to reply to Mordecai, 16"Go, gather all the Jews to be found in Susa, and hold a fast on my behalf, and do not eat or drink for three days, night or day. I and my young women will also fast as you do. Then I will go to the king, though it is against the law, and if I perish, I perish."


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Job 19
23Oh that my words were written!
   Oh that they were inscribed in a book!
24Oh that with an iron pen and lead
   they were engraved in the rock forever!
25For I know that my Redeemer lives,
   and at the last he will stand upon the earth.
26And after my skin has been thus destroyed,
   yet in my flesh I shall see God,
27whom I shall see for myself,
   and my eyes shall behold, and not another.
   My heart faints within me!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 7
12 If a man does not repent, God will whet his sword; He has bent and readied his bow;
13 He has prepared for him His deadly weapons, making his arrows fiery shafts.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 22
25 From you comes my praise in the great congregation; my vows I will perform before those who fear him.
26 The afflicted shall eat and be satisfied; those who seek him shall praise the LORD! May your hearts live forever!
27 All the ends of the earth shall remember and turn to the LORD, and all the families of the nations shall worship before you.
28 For kingship belongs to the LORD, and he rules over the nations.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 34
 8 Oh, taste and see that the LORD is good!
    Blessed is the man who takes refuge in him!
9 Oh, fear the LORD, you his saints,
   for those who fear him have no lack!
10 The young lions suffer want and hunger;
   but those who seek the LORD lack no good thing.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 50
14 Offer to God a sacrifice of thanksgiving,
   and perform your vows to the Most High,
15 and call upon me in the day of trouble;
   I will deliver you, and you shall glorify Me.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 103
11 For as high as the heavens are above the earth, so great is his steadfast love toward those who fear him;
12 as far as the east is from the west, so far does he remove our transgressions from us.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 118
19 Open to me the gates of righteousness, that I may enter through them and give thanks to the LORD.
20 This is the gate of the LORD; the righteous shall enter through it.
21 I thank you that you have answered me and have become my salvation.
22 The stone that the builders rejected has become the cornerstone.
23 This is the LORD’s doing; it is marvelous in our eyes.
24 This is the day that the LORD has made; let us rejoice and be glad in it.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 145

1 I will extol you, my God and King, and bless Your name forever and ever.
2 Every day I will bless You and praise Your name forever and ever.
3 Great is the LORD, and greatly to be praised, and His greatness is unsearchable.
4 One generation shall commend Your works to another, and shall declare Your mighty acts.
5 On the glorious splendor of Your majesty, and on Your wondrous works, I will meditate.
6 They shall speak of the might of Your awesome deeds, and I will declare Your greatness.
7 They shall pour forth the fame of Your abundant goodness and shall sing aloud of Your righteousness.
8 The LORD is gracious and merciful, slow to anger and abounding in steadfast love.
9 The LORD is good to all, and His mercy is over all that He has made.
10 All your works shall give thanks to You, O LORD, and all Your saints shall bless You!
11 They shall speak of the glory of Your kingdom and tell of Your power,
12 to make known to the children of man Your mighty deeds, and the glorious splendor of Your kingdom.
13 Your kingdom is an everlasting kingdom, and Your dominion endures throughout all generations.
The LORD is faithful in all His words and kind in all His works.
14 The LORD upholds all who are falling and raises up all who are bowed down.
15 The eyes of all look to You, and You give them their food in due season.
16 You open your hand; You satisfy the desire of every living thing.
17 The LORD is righteous in all His ways and kind in all His works.
18 The LORD is near to all who call on Him, to all who call on Him in truth.
19 He fulfills the desire of those who fear Him; he also hears their cry and saves them.
20 The LORD preserves all who love Him, but all the wicked He will destroy.
21 My mouth will speak the praise of the LORD, and let all flesh bless His holy name forever and ever.


----------



## Lead Poison

formula1 said:


> Psalm 145
> 
> 1 I will extol you, my God and King, and bless Your name forever and ever.
> 2 Every day I will bless You and praise Your name forever and ever.
> 3 Great is the LORD, and greatly to be praised, and His greatness is unsearchable.
> 4 One generation shall commend Your works to another, and shall declare Your mighty acts.
> 5 On the glorious splendor of Your majesty, and on Your wondrous works, I will meditate.
> 6 They shall speak of the might of Your awesome deeds, and I will declare Your greatness.
> 7 They shall pour forth the fame of Your abundant goodness and shall sing aloud of Your righteousness.
> 8 The LORD is gracious and merciful, slow to anger and abounding in steadfast love.
> 9 The LORD is good to all, and His mercy is over all that He has made.
> 10 All your works shall give thanks to You, O LORD, and all Your saints shall bless You!
> 11 They shall speak of the glory of Your kingdom and tell of Your power,
> 12 to make known to the children of man Your mighty deeds, and the glorious splendor of Your kingdom.
> 13 Your kingdom is an everlasting kingdom, and Your dominion endures throughout all generations.
> The LORD is faithful in all His words and kind in all His works.
> 14 The LORD upholds all who are falling and raises up all who are bowed down.
> 15 The eyes of all look to You, and You give them their food in due season.
> 16 You open your hand; You satisfy the desire of every living thing.
> 17 The LORD is righteous in all His ways and kind in all His works.
> 18 The LORD is near to all who call on Him, to all who call on Him in truth.
> 19 He fulfills the desire of those who fear Him; he also hears their cry and saves them.
> 20 The LORD preserves all who love Him, but all the wicked He will destroy.
> 21 My mouth will speak the praise of the LORD, and let all flesh bless His holy name forever and ever.



Amen, what a mighty and merciful God we serve!

Great verses!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 1:23
If you turn at My reproof,behold, I will pour out My spirit to you; I will make My words known to you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 16:5-6
5 Everyone who is arrogant in heart is an abomination to the LORD;  be assured, he will not go unpunished.
6 By steadfast love and faithfulness iniquity is atoned for,and by the fear of the LORD one turns away from evil.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 30
4 Who has ascended to heaven and come down?
   Who has gathered the wind in his fists?
   Who has wrapped up the waters in a garment?
   Who has established all the ends of the earth?
   What is his name, and what is his son’s name?
   Surely you know!
5 Every word of God proves true;
   he is a shield to those who take refuge in him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ecclesiastes 11
 5 As you do not know the way the spirit comes to the bones in the womb of a woman with child, so you do not know the work of God who makes everything.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 2:2
It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the LORD shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and shall be lifted up above the hills;
and all the nations shall flow to it


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 4
 2 In that day the branch of the LORD shall be beautiful and glorious, and the fruit of the land shall be the pride and honor of the survivors of Israel. 3 And he who is left in Zion and remains in Jerusalem will be called holy, everyone who has been recorded for life in Jerusalem, 4 when the Lord shall have washed away the filth of the daughters of Zion and cleansed the bloodstains of Jerusalem from its midst by a spirit of judgment and by a spirit of burning. 
5 Then the LORD will create over the whole site of Mount Zion and over her assemblies a cloud by day, and smoke and the shining of a flaming fire by night; for over all the glory there will be a canopy. 6 There will be a booth for shade by day from the heat, and for a refuge and a shelter from the storm and rain.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 7
13 And he said, "Hear then, O house of David! Is it too little for you to weary men, that you weary my God also? 
14 Therefore the Lord himself will give you a sign. Behold, the virgin shall conceive and bear a son, and shall call his name Immanuel.

Isaiah 9
2 The people who walked in darkness have seen a great light; those who dwelt in a land of deep darkness, on them has light shined.
3 You have multiplied the nation; you have increased its joy; they rejoice before you as with joy at the harvest, as they are glad when they divide the spoil.
4 For the yoke of his burden, and the staff for his shoulder, the rod of his oppressor, you have broken as on the day of Midian.
5 For every boot of the tramping warrior in battle tumult and every garment rolled in blood will be burned as fuel for the fire.
6 For to us a child is born, to us a son is given; and the government shall be upon his shoulder, and his name shall be called Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace.
7 Of the increase of his government and of peace there will be no end, on the throne of David and over his kingdom, to establish it and to uphold it with justice and with righteousness from this time forth and forevermore. The zeal of the LORD of hosts will do this.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 11
1 There shall come forth a shoot from the stump of Jesse,and a branch from his roots shall bear fruit.
2 And the Spirit of the LORD shall rest upon him, the Spirit of wisdom and understanding, the Spirit of counsel and might, the Spirit of knowledge and the fear of the LORD.
3 And his delight shall be in the fear of the LORD. He shall not judge by what his eyes see, or decide disputes by what his ears hear,
4 but with righteousness he shall judge the poor, and decide with equity for the meek of the earth


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 25
6 On this mountain the LORD of hosts will make for all peoples a feast of rich food, a feast of well-aged wine, of rich food full of marrow, of aged wine well refined.
7 And he will swallow up on this mountain the covering that is cast over all peoples, the veil that is spread over all nations.
8 He will swallow up death forever; and the Lord GOD will wipe away tears from all faces, and the reproach of his people he will take away from all the earth, for the LORD has spoken.
9 It will be said on that day,"Behold, this is our God; we have waited for him, that he might save us. This is the LORD; we have waited for him; let us be glad and rejoice in his salvation."


----------



## StriperAddict

formula1 said:


> Isaiah 25
> 6 On this mountain the LORD of hosts will make for all peoples a feast of rich food, a feast of well-aged wine, of rich food full of marrow, of aged wine well refined.
> 7 And he will swallow up on this mountain the covering that is cast over all peoples, the veil that is spread over all nations.
> 8 He will swallow up death forever; and the Lord GOD will wipe away tears from all faces, and the reproach of his people he will take away from all the earth, for the LORD has spoken.
> 9 It will be said on that day,"Behold, this is our God; we have waited for him, that he might save us. This is the LORD; we have waited for him; let us be glad and rejoice in his salvation."


 
What incredible scripture.  
First, the "tangeble" things to demonstrate the "eternal" (v6), 
death is dealt it's final blow and sorrows comforted (7,8), 
and the gift of waiting on the Lord by the author of salvation (v9).

It speaks of the rich blessings we have in our Saviour, Christ Jesus the Lord!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Thanks StriperAddict for your comments on yesterday's scripture.  Now onto a new day:

Isaiah 26
7 The path of the righteous is level; you make level the way of the righteous.
8 In the path of your judgments, O LORD, we wait for you; your name and remembrance are the desire of our soul.
9 My soul yearns for you in the night; my spirit within me earnestly seeks you.For when your judgments are in the earth, the inhabitants of the world learn righteousness.

2 Corinthians 5:21
For our sake he made him to be sin who knew no sin, so that in him we might become the righteousness of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 28
16 therefore thus says the Lord GOD, "Behold, I am the one who has laid as a foundation in Zion, a stone, a tested stone, a precious cornerstone, of a sure foundation:
'Whoever believes will not be in haste.'
17 And I will make justice the line, and righteousness the plumb line; and hail will sweep away the refuge of lies, and waters will overwhelm the shelter."

John 7
37 On the last day of the feast, the great day, Jesus stood up and cried out,  "If anyone thirsts, let him come to me and drink. 38 Whoever believes in me, as the Scripture has said, 'Out of his heart will flow rivers of(BP) living water.'" 39 Now this he said about the Spirit, whom those who believed in him were to receive, for as yet the Spirit had not been given, because Jesus was not yet glorified.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 32
1 Behold, a king will reign in righteousness, and princes will rule in justice.
2 Each will be like a hiding place from the wind, a shelter from the storm, like streams of water in a dry place, like the shade of a great rock in a weary land.
3 Then the eyes of those who see will not be closed, and the ears of those who hear will give attention.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 35
4 Say to those who have an anxious heart, "Be strong; fear not! Behold, your God will come with vengeance,
with the recompense of God. He will come and save you."
5 Then the eyes of the blind shall be opened, and the ears of the deaf unstopped;
6 then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy. For waters break forth in the wilderness, and streams in the desert;
7 the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes.
8 And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray.
9 No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there.
10 And the ransomed of the LORD shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads;
they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 40
3 A voice cries: "In the wilderness prepare the way of the LORD; make straight in the desert a highway for our God.
4 Every valley shall be lifted up, and every mountain and hill be made low; the uneven ground shall become level, and the rough places a plain.
5 And the glory of the LORD shall be revealed, and all flesh shall see it together, for the mouth of the LORD has spoken."

Matthew 3
11 "I baptize you with water for repentance, but he who is coming after me is mightier than I, whose sandals I am not worthy to carry. He will baptize you with the Holy Spirit and fire. 12 His winnowing fork is in his hand, and he will clear his threshing floor and gather his wheat into the barn, but the chaff he will burn with unquenchable fire."


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 49
8 Thus says the LORD: "In a time of favor I have answered you; in a day of salvation I have helped you; I will keep you and give you as a covenant to the people, to establish the land, to apportion the desolate heritages,
9 saying to the prisoners, 'Come out,' to those who are in darkness, 'Appear.' They shall feed along the ways; on all bare heights shall be their pasture;
10 they shall not hunger or thirst, neither scorching wind nor sun shall strike them, for he who has pity on them will lead them, and by springs of water will guide them.
11 And I will make all my mountains a road, and my highways shall be raised up.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 53
10 Yet it was the will of the LORD to crush him; he has put him to grief; when his soul makes an offering for guilt, he shall see his offspring; he shall prolong his days;
the will of the LORD shall prosper in his hand. 
11 Out of the anguish of his soul he shall see_ and be satisfied;by his knowledge shall the righteous one, my servant, make many to be accounted righteous, and he shall bear their iniquities.
12 Therefore I will divide him a portion with the many, and he shall divide the spoil with the strong, because he poured out his soul to death and was numbered with the transgressors; yet he bore the sin of many, and makes intercession for the transgressors.

Hebrews 7
23 The former priests were many in number, because they were prevented by death from continuing in office, 24 but he holds his priesthood permanently, because he continues forever. 25 Consequently, he is able to save to the uttermost those who draw near to God through him, since he always lives to make intercession for them.
26 For it was indeed fitting that we should have such a high priest, holy, innocent, unstained, separated from sinners, and exalted above the heavens. 
27 He has no need, like those high priests, to offer sacrifices daily, first for his own sins and then for those of the people, since he did this once for all when he offered up himself. 
28 For the law appoints men in their weakness as high priests, but the word of the oath, which came later than the law, appoints a Son who has been made perfect forever._


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 55
10 "For as the rain and the snow come down from heaven
and do not return there but water the earth, making it bring forth and sprout, giving seed to the sower and bread to the eater,
11 so shall my word be that goes out from my mouth; it shall not return to me empty, but it shall accomplish that which I purpose, and shall succeed in the thing for which I sent it.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 60
1 Arise, shine, for your light has come, and the glory of the LORD has risen upon you.
2 For behold, darkness shall cover the earth, and thick darkness the peoples, but the LORD will arise upon you, and his glory will be seen upon you.
3 And nations shall come to your light, and kings to the brightness of your rising.

2 Corinthians 4:5-6
5 For what we proclaim is not ourselves, but Jesus Christ as Lord, with ourselves as your servants for Jesus’ sake. 6For God, who said, "Let light shine out of darkness," has shone in our hearts to give the light of the knowledge of the glory of God in the face of Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 61
1 The Spirit of the Lord GOD is upon me, because the LORD has anointed me to bring good news to the poor; he has sent me to bind up the brokenhearted, to proclaim liberty to the captives, and the opening of the prison to those who are bound;
2 to proclaim the year of the LORD’s favor, and the day of vengeance of our God; to comfort all who mourn;
3 to grant to those who mourn in Zion to give them a beautiful headdress instead of ashes, the oil of gladness instead of mourning, the garment of praise instead of a faint spirit; that they may be called oaks of righteousness,
the planting of the LORD, that he may be glorified.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 66
1 Thus says the LORD: "Heaven is my throne,
   and the earth is my footstool;
   what is the house that you would build for me,
   and what is the place of my rest?
2 All these things my hand has made,
   and so all these things came to be,
   declares the LORD. But this is the one to whom I will look:
   he who is humble and contrite in spirit
   and trembles at my word.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jeremiah 17
5 Thus says the LORD:"Cursed is the man who trusts in man and makes flesh his strength, whose heart turns away from the LORD.
6 He is like a shrub in the desert, and shall not see any good come. He shall dwell in the parched places of the wilderness, in an uninhabited salt land.
7 "Blessed is the man who trusts in the LORD, whose trust is the LORD.
8 He is like a tree planted by water, that sends out its roots by the stream and does not fear when heat comes, for its leaves remain green, and is not anxious in the year of drought, for it does not cease to bear fruit."
9 The heart is deceitful above all things, and desperately sick; who can understand it?
10 "I the LORD search the heart and test the mind, to give every man according to his ways, according to the fruit of his deeds."


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jeremiah 23
5 Behold, the days are coming, declares the LORD, when I will raise up for David a righteous Branch, and he shall reign as king and deal wisely, and shall execute justice and righteousness in the land. 6 In his days Judah will be saved, and Israel will dwell securely. And this is the name by which he will be called: 'The LORD is our righteousness.'


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jeremiah 31
33 But this is the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel after those days, declares the LORD: I will put my law within them, and I will write it on their hearts. And I will be their God, and they shall be my people. 34 And no longer shall each one teach his neighbor and each his brother, saying, 'Know the LORD,' for they shall all know me, from the least of them to the greatest, declares the LORD. For I will forgive their iniquity, and I will remember their sin no more."

John 14
15 "If you love me, you will keep my commandments. 16And I will ask the Father, and he will give you another Helper, to be with you forever, 17 even the Spirit of truth, whom the world cannot receive, because it neither sees him nor knows him. You know him, for he dwells with you and will be in you. 18"I will not leave you as orphans; I will come to you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Short one today:

1 Thessalonians 5
16 Rejoice always, 17 pray without ceasing, 18 give thanks in all circumstances; for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus for you.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Lamentations 3:22-23
The steadfast love of the Lord never ceases; His mercies never come to an end; they are new every morning; Great is Your faithfulness.


----------



## StriperAddict

formula1 said:


> Lamentations 3:22-23
> The steadfast love of the Lord never ceases; His mercies never come to an end; they are new every morning; Great is Your faithfulness.



This is probably one of the most moving, inspirational verses in the whole bible.  The fact that Jeremiah could write this, after all he went through in the earlier parts of Lam 3 is just incredible, and gives me great hope.  Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Ronnie T

Titus 3:8-11
8 This is a trustworthy statement; and concerning these things I want you to speak confidently, so that those who have believed God will be careful to engage in good deeds. These things are good and profitable for men. 9 But avoid foolish controversies and genealogies and strife and disputes about the Law, for they are unprofitable and worthless. 10 Reject a factious man after a first and second warning, 11 knowing that such a man is perverted and is sinning, being self-condemned.


----------



## Ronnie T

1Peter 2:  12 Keep your behavior excellent, so that in the thing in which they slander you as evildoers, but because of your good deeds, as they observe them, will glorify God in the day of visitation.


----------



## Ronnie T

Philippians 2:3 Do nothing from selfishness or empty conceit, but with humility of mind regard one another as more important than yourselves; 4 do not merely look out for your own personal interests, but also for the interests of others. 5 Have this attitude in yourselves which was also in Christ Jesus


----------



## Ronnie T

Titus 3:4-7  4 But when the kindness of God our Savior and His love for mankind appeared, 5 He saved us, not on the basis of deeds which we have done in righteousness, but according to His mercy, by the washing of regeneration and renewing by the Holy Spirit, 6 whom He poured out upon us richly through Jesus Christ our Savior, 7 so that being justified by His grace we would be made heirs according to the hope of eternal life.


----------



## Ronnie T

Psalm 23:4 Even though I walk through the valley 
of the shadow of death, 
I fear no evil, for You are with me; 
Your rod and Your staff, they comfort me.


----------



## Ronnie T

2Ti 3:16-17    16 All Scripture is inspired by God and profitable for teaching, for reproof, for correction, for training in righteousness; 17 so that the man of God may be adequate, equipped for every good work.


----------



## thedeacon

Good verse


----------



## Ronnie T

Psalm 3:1-6
“O Lord, how my adversaries have increased! Many are rising up against me. Many are saying of my soul, "There is no deliverance for him in God." But, You, O Lord, are a shield about me, my glory, and the One who lifts my head. I was crying to the Lord with my voice, and He answered me from His holy mountain. I lay down and slept; I awoke, for the Lord sustains me. I will not be afraid of ten thousands of people who have set themselves against me round about.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Rev 22:17 The Spirit and the Bride say, "Come." And let the one who hears say, "Come." And let the one who is thirsty come; let the one who desires take the water of life without price.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Exekiel 11 
19 And I will give them one heart, and a new spirit I will put within them. I will remove the heart of stone from their flesh and give them a heart of flesh, 20 that they may walk in my statutes and keep my rules and obey them. And they shall be my people, and I will be their God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ezekiel 18:32 For I have no pleasure in the death of anyone, declares the Lord GOD; so turn, and live.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ezekiel 34:12 
As a shepherd seeks out his flock when he is among his sheep that have been scattered, so will I seek out my sheep, and I will rescue them from all places where they have been scattered on a day of clouds and thick darkness.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ezekiel 37
26 I will make a covenant of peace with them. It shall be an everlasting covenant with them. And I will set them in their land and multiply them, and will set my sanctuary in their midst forevermore. 27 My dwelling place shall be with them, and I will be their God, and they shall be my people. 28 Then the nations will know that I am the LORD who sanctifies Israel, when my sanctuary is in their midst forevermore.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Daniel 7
13"I saw in the night visions, and behold, with the clouds of heaven there came one like a son of man, and he came to the Ancient of Days and was presented before him.
14 And to him was given dominion and glory and a kingdom, that all peoples, nations, and languages should serve him; his dominion is an everlasting dominion, which shall not pass away, and his kingdom one that shall not be destroyed.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Daniel 12
1 But at that time your people shall be delivered, everyone whose name shall be found written in the book. 2And many of those who sleep in the dust of the earth shall awake, some to everlasting life, and some to shame and everlasting contempt. 3 And those who are wise shall shine like the brightness of the sky above; and those who turn many to righteousness, like the stars forever and ever.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hosea 2
19And I will betroth you to me forever. I will betroth you to me in righteousness and in justice, in steadfast love and in mercy. 20 I will betroth you to me in faithfulness. And you shall know the LORD.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Joel 2
26 "You shall eat in plenty and be satisfied, and praise the name of the LORD your God, who has dealt wondrously with you. And my people shall never again be put to shame. 
27 You shall know that I am in the midst of Israel, and that I am the LORD your God and there is none else.And my people shall never again be put to shame.
28 "And it shall come to pass afterward, that I will pour out my Spirit on all flesh; your sons and your daughters shall prophesy, your old men shall dream dreams, and your young men shall see visions.
29 Even on the male and female servants in those days I will pour out my Spirit.
30"And I will show wonders in the heavens and on the earth, blood and fire and columns of smoke. 
31 The sun shall be turned to darkness, and the moon to blood, before the great and awesome day of the LORD comes. 
32And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the LORD shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the LORD has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the LORD calls.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Amos 5
18Woe to you who desire the day of the LORD! Why would you have the day of the LORD? It is darkness, and not light,
19 as if a man fled from a lion, and a bear met him,
or went into the house and leaned his hand against the wall,and a serpent bit him.
20 Is not the day of the LORD darkness, and not light, and gloom with no brightness in it?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Obadiah 1
3 The pride of your heart has deceived you, you who live in the clefts of the rock, in your lofty dwelling, who say in your heart, "Who will bring me down to the ground?"
4 Though you soar aloft like the eagle, though your nest is set among the stars, from there I will bring you down,
declares the LORD.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jonah 3
5 And the people of Nineveh believed God. ........

10 When God saw what they did, how they turned from their evil way, God relented of the disaster that he had said he would do to them, and he did not do it.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Micah 6:8 
He has told you, O man, what is good; and what does the LORD require of you but to do justice, and to love kindness, and to walk humbly with your God?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Two today, since I missed yesterday:

Nahum 1
15 Behold, upon the mountains, the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace!

Habakkuk 3
17 Though the fig tree should not blossom, nor fruit be on the vines, the produce of the olive fail and the fields yield no food, the flock be cut off from the fold and there be no herd in the stalls,
18 yet I will rejoice in the LORD; I will take joy in the God of my salvation.
19 GOD, the Lord, is my strength; he makes my feet like the deer’s; he makes me tread on my high places.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Zephaniah 3:17
17 The LORD your God is in your midst, a mighty one who will save; He will rejoice over you with gladness; He will quiet you by his love; He will exult over you with loud singing.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Haggai 1
7 Thus says the LORD of hosts: Consider your ways. 8 Go up to the hills and bring wood and build the house, that I may take pleasure in it and that I may be glorified, says the LORD. 9 You looked for much, and behold, it came to little. And when you brought it home, I blew it away. Why? declares the LORD of hosts. Because of my house that lies in ruins, while each of you busies himself with his own house. 10 Therefore the heavens above you have withheld the dew, and the earth has withheld its produce.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Zechariah 3
8 Hear now, O Joshua the high priest, you and your friends who sit before you, for they are men who are a sign: behold, I will bring my servant the Branch. 9 For behold, on the stone that I have set before Joshua, on a single stone with seven eyes, I will engrave its inscription, declares the LORD of hosts, and I will remove the iniquity of this land in a single day.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Zechariah 9
 9 Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you;
righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.
10 I will cut off the chariot from Ephraim and the war horse from Jerusalem; and the battle bow shall be cut off,
and he shall speak peace to the nations; his rule shall be from sea to sea, and from the River to the ends of the earth.
11 As for you also, because of the blood of my covenant with you, I will set your prisoners free from the waterless pit.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Zechariah 12
10 And I will pour out on the house of David and the inhabitants of Jerusalem a spirit of grace and pleas for mercy, so that, when they look on me, on him whom they have pierced, they shall mourn for him, as one mourns for an only child, and weep bitterly over him, as one weeps over a firstborn.


----------



## formula1

Malachi 4
5 Behold I will send you Elijah the prophet before the great and awesome day of the Lord. 6 And he will turn the hearts of the fathers to their children and the hearts of the children to their fathers, lest I come and strike the land with a decree of utter destruction.


----------



## mtnwoman

Psalm 18
1.I will love thee, O LORD, my strength. 

2.The LORD is my rock, and my fortress, and my deliverer; my God, my strength, in whom I will trust; my buckler, and the horn of my salvation, and my high tower. 

3.I will call upon the LORD, who is worthy to be praised: so shall I be saved from mine enemies.


----------



## mtnwoman

Philippians 4:5-7
King James Version (KJV)


 5Let your moderation be known unto all men. The Lord is at hand. 

 6Be careful for nothing; but in every thing by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known unto God. 

 7And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.


----------



## mtnwoman

I know I post this almost every time when it's my turn for daily bible verse...but I can't help it. This is something that is on my heart everyday.  If we understand that our soul is us, our personality our thinking, but our spirit is the part that connects to God. And no matter what we think, or how we feel...the word of God is so powerful it can rightly divide the word, even to the point of dividing us, our soul, and us with Him our spirit. We merge into soul and spirit, but God's word can divide our thoughts to the bone, separating our fleshiness  from our rightousness thru the word of God.  That is awesome to me. 


Hebrews 4:12
King James Version (KJV)
 12For the word of God is quick, and powerful, and sharper than any twoedged sword, piercing even to the dividing asunder of soul and spirit, and of the joints and marrow, and is a discerner of the thoughts and intents of the heart.


----------



## mtnwoman

Ephesians 6:14-16
King James Version (KJV)


 14Stand therefore, having your loins girt about with truth, and having on the breastplate of righteousness; 

 15And your feet shod with the preparation of the gospel of peace; 

 16Above all, taking the shield of faith, wherewith ye shall be able to quench all the fiery darts of the wicked


I don't fight the armies of the OT, but I do fight the demons of this time we live it. Temptation will never die for me, I must die to tempation and that ain't always easy. You always have a friend or family member that wants to be a bad influence on you. And Christmas coming up we need to bob and weave, and duck and dodge the firey darts of the wicked. Sheesh ain't no resting for the wicked, or the delivered wicked, so mount up, weild your sword and and reflect those darts and rebuke the demons outloud at the dining table....lol.....I'm not ashamed, maybe crazy but not ashamed...lol.


----------



## mtnwoman

Psalm 100:4
Enter into his gates with thanksgiving, and into his courts with praise: be thankful unto him, and bless his name.


----------



## mtnwoman

Wonder how, that many years ago, that Penn State would prove this to be true? And that's just today's news, not counting all the other news days this was proven.

Our Father is our hightower, He knows what's coming ahead of us. He warns us of danger but we do not heed that, because we have free will and think we know it all. 

“Love not the world, neither the things that are in the world. If any man love the world, the love of the Father is not in him. For all that is in the world, the lust of the flesh, and the lust of the eyes, and the pride of life, is not of the Father, but is of the world.” 1 John 2:15-16 KJV


----------



## mtnwoman

King James Version (KJV)
Psalm 117

1.O praise the LORD, all ye nations: praise him, all ye people.

2.For his merciful kindness is great toward us: and the truth of the LORD endureth for ever. Praise ye the LORD.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Dbv: 11-13-11*

*1 Timothy 1:12-14 (NKJV)*


*Glory to God for His Grace*

<sup class="versenum" id="en-NKJV-29705">12</sup> And I thank Christ Jesus our Lord who has enabled me, because He counted me faithful, putting me into the ministry, <sup class="versenum" id="en-NKJV-29706">
13</sup> although I was formerly a blasphemer, a persecutor, and an insolent man; but I obtained mercy because I did it ignorantly in unbelief. <sup class="versenum" id="en-NKJV-29707">
14</sup> And the grace of our Lord was exceedingly abundant, with faith and love which are in Christ Jesus.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Dbv 14 nov 2001*

*Psalm 41:1 (New Living Translation)*


*Oh, the joys of those who are kind to the poor!
The Lord rescues them when they are in trouble.*


----------



## StriperAddict

*Dbv 11/15/11*

Ephesians 3:17-19 

<SUP class=versenum id=en-NKJV-29265>*17*</SUP> ...That Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith; that you, being rooted and grounded in love, 
<SUP class=versenum id=en-NKJV-29266>*18*</SUP> may be able to comprehend with all the saints what _is_ the width and length and depth and height— 
<SUP class=versenum id=en-NKJV-29267>*19*</SUP> to know the love of Christ which passes knowledge; that you may be filled with all the fullness of God.


----------



## StriperAddict

*DBV Nov 16*

*<H2 id=passage_heading>Luke 8:22-25 (New King James Version)*

*Wind and Wave Obey Jesus*

<SUP class=versenum id=en-NKJV-25264>22</SUP> Now it happened, on a certain day, that He got into a boat with His disciples. And He said to them, “Let us cross over to the other side of the lake.” And they launched out. 
<SUP class=versenum id=en-NKJV-25265>23</SUP> But as they sailed He fell asleep. And a windstorm came down on the lake, and they were filling _with water,_ and were in jeopardy. 
<SUP class=versenum id=en-NKJV-25266>24</SUP> And they came to Him and awoke Him, saying, “Master, Master, we are perishing!” 
Then He arose and rebuked the wind and the raging of the water. And they ceased, and there was a calm. 
<SUP class=versenum id=en-NKJV-25267>25</SUP> But He said to them, “Where is your faith?” 
And they were afraid, and marveled, saying to one another, “Who can this be? For He commands even the winds and water, and they obey Him!”
</H2>


----------



## StriperAddict

*DBV for Thursday 11/16*

*Ecclesiastes 3:14 (Amplified Bible)*

<SUP class=versenum id=en-AMP-17374>*14*</SUP>I know that whatever God does, it endures forever; nothing can be added to it nor anything taken from it. And God does it so that men will [reverently] fear Him [revere and worship Him, knowing that He is].


----------



## StriperAddict

*Dbv 11/18*

*Psalm 107:22*
Let them sacrifice the sacrifices of *thanksgiving*, 
And declare His works with rejoicing.





!! oops, I had yesterdays date wrong in the title :nono:


----------



## StriperAddict

Sorry this comes late today.  

A favorite verse of appeal...

*Hosea 10:12
*


 <sup class="versenum" id="en-KJ21-22214">12</sup>Sow to  yourselves in righteousness, reap in mercy, break up your fallow ground;  for it is time to seek the LORD, till He come and rain righteousness  upon you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 22:4
The reward for humility and fear of the LORD is riches and honor and life.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 51:17
The sacrifices of God are a broken spirit; a broken and contrite heart, O God, you will not despise.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 2
14 For he himself is our peace, who has made us both one and has broken down in his flesh the dividing wall of hostility 15 by abolishing the law of commandments expressed in ordinances, that he might create in himself one new man in place of the two, so making peace, 16 and might reconcile us both to God in one body through the cross, thereby killing the hostility.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 5
 <SUP id=en-ESV-29306 class=versenum>*18*</SUP>And<SUP class=xref value='(AK)'></SUP> do not get drunk with wine, for that is<SUP class=xref value='(AL)'></SUP> debauchery, but<SUP class=xref value='(AM)'></SUP> be filled with the Spirit, <SUP id=en-ESV-29307 class=versenum>*19*</SUP>addressing one another in<SUP class=xref value='(AN)'></SUP> psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing and making melody to the Lord with your heart, *<SUP id=en-ESV-29308 class=versenum>20</SUP><SUP class=xref value='(AO)'></SUP>* giving thanks always and for everything to God the Father<SUP class=xref value='(AP)'></SUP> in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ, *<SUP id=en-ESV-29309 class=versenum>21</SUP><SUP class=xref value='(AQ)'></SUP>* submitting to one another out of reverence for Christ.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Happy Thanksgiving to all!  For those who need to know the will of God, here it is:

1 Thessalonians 5:16-18(ESV)
16 Rejoice always, 17 pray without ceasing, 18 give thanks in all circumstances; for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus for you.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 1:19-20
For in Him all the fullness of God was pleased to dwell, and through Him to reconcile to Himself all things, whether on earth or in heaven, making peace by the blood of the cross.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 66:2
 All these things my hand has made, and so all these things came to be, declares the LORD. But this is the one to whom I will look: he who is humble and contrite in spirit and trembles at my word.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 3:21 
Baptism, which corresponds to this, now saves you, not as a removal of dirt from the body but as an appeal to God for a good conscience, through the resurrection of Jesus Christ


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 2
13 But now in Christ Jesus you who once were far off have been brought near by the blood of Christ. 14For he himself is our peace, who has made us both one and has broken down in his flesh the dividing wall of hostility


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Phillipians 3
7 But whatever gain I had, I counted as loss for the sake of Christ. 8 Indeed, I count everything as loss because of the surpassing worth of knowing Christ Jesus my Lord. For his sake I have suffered the loss of all things and count them as rubbish, in order that I may gain Christ 9 and be found in him, not having a righteousness of my own that comes from the law, but that which comes through faith in Christ, the righteousness from God that depends on faith


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 12
10 And I heard a loud voice in heaven, saying, "Now the salvation and the power and the kingdom of our God and the authority of his Christ have come, for the accuser of our brothers has been thrown down, who accuses them day and night before our God. 
11 And they have conquered him by the blood of the Lamb and by the word of their testimony, for they loved not their lives even unto death.


----------



## formula1

Luke 14
25 Now great crowds accompanied him, and he turned and said to them, 26 "If anyone comes to me and does not hate his own father and mother and wife and children and brothers and sisters, yes, and even his own life, he cannot be my disciple. 27 Whoever does not bear his own cross and come after me cannot be my disciple. 28 For which of you, desiring to build a tower, does not first sit down and count the cost, whether he has enough to complete it?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

For 12/3/2011:
James 1:17
Every good gift and every perfect gift is from above, coming down from the Father of lights with whom there is no variation or shadow due to change.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 10
14 I am the good shepherd. I know my own and my own know me, 15 just as the Father knows me and I know the Father; and I lay down my life for the sheep. 16 And I have other sheep that are not of this fold. I must bring them also, and they will listen to my voice. So there will be one flock, one shepherd.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 4
23 When they were released, they went to their friends and reported what the chief priests and the elders had said to them. 24 And when they heard it, they lifted their voices together to God and said, "Sovereign Lord, who made the heaven and the earth and the sea and everything in them, 25 who through the mouth of our father David, your servant,said by the Holy Spirit,
   "'Why did the Gentiles rage,
   and the peoples plot in vain?
26 The kings of the earth set themselves,
   and the rulers were gathered together,
   against the Lord and against his Anointed'—
27 for truly in this city there were gathered together against your holy servant Jesus, whom you anointed, both Herod and Pontius Pilate, along with the Gentiles and the peoples of Israel, 28 to do whatever your hand and your plan had predestined to take place. 29 And now, Lord, look upon their threats and grant to your servants to continue to speak your word with all boldness, 30 while you stretch out your hand to heal, and signs and wonders are performed through the name of your holy servant Jesus." 31 And when they had prayed, the place in which they were gathered together was shaken, and they were all filled with the Holy Spirit and continued to speak the word of God with boldness.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 12
 1 Therefore, since we are surrounded by so great a cloud of witnesses, let us also lay aside every weight, and sin which clings so closely, and let us run with endurance the race that is set before us, 2 looking to Jesus, the founder and perfecter of our faith, who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is seated at the right hand of the throne of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 12
7 It is for discipline that you have to endure. God is treating you as sons. For what son is there whom his father does not discipline? 8 If you are left without discipline, in which all have participated, then you are illegitimate children and not sons. 9 Besides this, we have had earthly fathers who disciplined us and we respected them. Shall we not much more be subject to the Father of spirits and live? 10 For they disciplined us for a short time as it seemed best to them, but he disciplines us for our good, that we may share his holiness. 11 For the moment all discipline seems painful rather than pleasant, but later it yields the peaceful fruit of righteousness to those who have been trained by it.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 13
5 Keep your life free from love of money, and be content with what you have, for he has said, "I will never leave you nor forsake you." 
6 So we can confidently say,"The Lord is my helper; I will not fear; what can man do to me?"


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

James 1
19 Know this, my beloved brothers: let every person be quick to hear, slow to speak, slow to anger; 20 for the anger of man does not produce the righteousness of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

For Saturday:

James 2:13
13 For judgment is without mercy to one who has shown no mercy. Mercy triumphs over judgment.


For Today:

Exodus 33
18 Moses said, "Please show me your glory." 19 And He said, "I will make all my goodness pass before you and will proclaim before you my name 'The LORD.' And I will be gracious to whom I will be gracious, and will show mercy on whom I will show mercy.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 50
23 The one who offers thanksgiving as his sacrifice glorifies me; to one who orders his way rightly I will show the salvation of God!"


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 13:3 
Whoever guards his mouth preserves his life; he who opens wide his lips comes to ruin.

James 3 
7 For every kind of beast and bird, of reptile and sea creature, can be tamed and has been tamed by mankind, 8 but no human being can tame the tongue. It is a restless evil, full of deadly poison. 9 With it we bless our Lord and Father, and with it we curse people who are made in the likeness of God. 10 From the same mouth come blessing and cursing. My brothers, these things ought not to be so. 11 Does a spring pour forth from the same opening both fresh and salt water? 12 Can a fig tree, my brothers, bear olives, or a grapevine produce figs? Neither can a salt pond yield fresh water.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 1
17 And if you call on him as Father who judges impartially according to each one’s deeds, conduct yourselves with fear throughout the time of your exile, 18 knowing that you were ransomed from the futile ways inherited from your forefathers, not with perishable things such as silver or gold, 19 but with the precious blood of Christ, like that of a lamb without blemish or spot.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 1
17 When I saw him, I fell at his feet as though dead. But he laid his right hand on me, saying, "Fear not, I am the first and the last, 18 and the living one. I died, and behold I am alive forevermore, and I have the keys of Death and Hades.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 5:4
For everyone who has been born of God overcomes the world. And this is the victory that has overcome the world—our faith.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Corinthians 15
56 The sting of death is sin, and the power of sin is the law. 57 But thanks be to God, who gives us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 19:2 Desire without knowledge is not good, and whoever makes haste with his feet misses his way.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 3
8 Finally, all of you, have unity of mind, sympathy, brotherly love, a tender heart, and a humble mind. 
9 Do not repay evil for evil or reviling for reviling, but on the contrary, bless, for to this you were called, that you may obtain a blessing. 
10 For "Whoever desires to love life and see good days,let him keep his tongue from evil and his lips from speaking deceit;
11 let him turn away from evil and do good; let him seek peace and pursue it.
12 For the eyes of the Lord are on the righteous, and his ears are open to their prayer. But the face of the Lord is against those who do evil."


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Peter 2
1 But false prophets also arose among the people, just as there will be false teachers among you, who will secretly bring in destructive heresies, even denying the Master who bought them, bringing upon themselves swift destruction. 

2 Peter 2
17 These are waterless springs and mists driven by a storm. For them the gloom of utter darkness has been reserved.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 5
6 Humble yourselves, therefore, under the mighty hand of God so that at the proper time he may exalt you, 7 casting all your anxieties on him, because he cares for you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 119
30 I have chosen the way of faithfulness;  I set Your rules before me. 
31 I cling to Your testimonies, O LORD; let me not be put to shame! 
32 I will run in the way of Your commandments when You enlarge my heart!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Luke 1
46 And Mary said, “My soul magnifies the Lord, 
47 and my spirit rejoices in God my Savior, 
48 for he has looked on the humble estate of his servant. For behold, from now on all generations will call me blessed; 
49 for he who is mighty has done great things for me, and holy is his name. 
50 And his mercy is for those who fear him from generation to generation. 
51 He has shown strength with his arm; he has scattered the proud in the thoughts of their hearts; 
52 he has brought down the mighty from their thrones and exalted those of humble estate; 
53 he has filled the hungry with good things, and the rich he has sent away empty. 
54 He has helped his servant Israel, in remembrance of his mercy, 
55 as he spoke to our fathers, to Abraham and to his offspring forever.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 5
10 Whoever believes in the Son of God has the testimony in himself. Whoever does not believe God has made him a liar, because he has not believed in the testimony that God has borne concerning his Son. 11 And this is the testimony, that God gave us eternal life, and this life is in his Son. 12 Whoever has the Son has life; whoever does not have the Son of God does not have life.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 7
13 And He said, “Hear then, O house of David! Is it too little for you to weary men, that you weary my God also? 14 Therefore the Lord himself will give you a sign. Behold, the virgin shall conceive and bear a son, and shall call his name Immanuel.

Isaiah 8
5 The LORD spoke to me again: 6 “Because this people has refused the waters of Shiloah that flow gently, and rejoice over Rezin and the son of Remaliah, 7 therefore, behold, the Lord is bringing up against them the waters of the River, mighty and many, the king of Assyria and all his glory. And it will rise over all its channels and go over all its banks, 8 and it will sweep on into Judah, it will overflow and pass on, reaching even to the neck, and its outspread wings will fill the breadth of your land, O Immanuel.”  

Matthew 1:23
“Behold, the virgin shall conceive and bear a son, and they shall call his name Immanuel” (which means, God with us).


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 1
5 This is the message we have heard from him and proclaim to you, that God is light, and in him is no darkness at all. 6 If we say we have fellowship with him while we walk in darkness, we lie and do not practice the truth. 7 But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus his Son cleanses us from all sin.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 119
86 All your commandments are sure; they persecute me with falsehood; help me! 
87 They have almost made an end of me on earth, but I have not forsaken your precepts. 
88 In your steadfast love give me life, that I may keep the testimonies of your mouth.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Dbv*

Revelation 1:4-6

 4John to the seven  churches which are in Asia: Grace be unto you, and peace, 
from him which  is, and which was, and which is to come; and from the seven Spirits  
which are before his throne; 

 5And  from Jesus Christ, who is the faithful witness, and the first begotten  of the dead, 
and the prince of the kings of the earth. Unto him that  loved us, 
and washed us from our sins in his own blood, 

 6And hath made us kings and priests unto God and his Father; 
to him be glory and dominion for ever and ever. Amen.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Dbv 12/30/11*

*Galatians 5:6*
For in Jesus Christ neither circumcision availeth any thing, nor uncircumcision; but *faith* which worketh by *love*.


----------



## StriperAddict

*12/31/11*

*1 Thessalonians 2:8*


 So, affectionately  longing for you, we were well pleased to impart to you not only the  gospel of God, but also our own lives, because you had become dear to  us.




May you all have a safe and blessed New Year!


----------



## StriperAddict

Revelation 21:1-3

 1 And I saw a new heaven and a new earth: for the first heaven and the first earth are passed away; and the sea is no more.  
 2 And I saw the holy city, new Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven of God, made ready as a bride adorned for her husband.  
 3   And I heard a great voice out of the throne saying, Behold, the  tabernacle of God is with men, and he shall dwell with them, and they  shall be his peoples, and God himself shall be with them, and be their  God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 21:5
And he who was seated on the throne said, “Behold, I am making all things new.” Also he said, “Write this down, for these words are trustworthy and true.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

James 5
19 My brothers, if anyone among you wanders from the truth and someone brings him back, 20 let him know that whoever brings back a sinner from his wandering will save his soul from death and will cover a multitude of sins.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 43:19
Behold, I am doing a new thing; now it springs forth, do you not perceive it? I will make a way in the wilderness and rivers in the desert.


----------



## formula1

1 John 1
If we say we have fellowship with him while we walk in darkness, we lie and do not practice the truth. 7 But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus his Son cleanses us from all sin.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 2
3 And by this we know that we have come to know him, if we keep his commandments. 4 Whoever says “I know him” but does not keep his commandments is a liar, and the truth is not in him, 5 but whoever keeps his word, in him truly the love of God is perfected. By this we may know that we are in him: 6 whoever says he abides in him ought to walk in the same way in which he walked.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 3
9 No one born of God makes a practice of sinning, for God's seed abides in him, and he cannot keep on sinning because he has been born of God. 10 By this it is evident who are the children of God, and who are the children of the devil: whoever does not practice righteousness is not of God, nor is the one who does not love his brother.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 119
159 Consider how I love your precepts! Give me life according to your steadfast love. 
160 The sum of your word is truth, and every one of your righteous rules endures forever.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 5:1
Everyone who believes that Jesus is the Christ has been born of God, and everyone who loves the Father loves whoever has been born of him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 130
3 If You, O LORD, should mark iniquities, O Lord, who could stand? 
4 But with You there is forgiveness, that You may be feared. 
5 I wait for the LORD, my soul waits, and in His word I hope


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 5:1 Everyone who believes that Jesus is the Christ has been born of God, and everyone who loves the Father loves whoever has been born of Him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Zechariah 3
8 Hear now, O Joshua the high priest, you and your friends who sit before you, for they are men who are a sign: behold, I will bring my servant the Branch. 9 For behold, on the stone that I have set before Joshua, on a single stone with seven eyes, I will engrave its inscription, declares the LORD of hosts, and I will remove the iniquity of this land in a single day. 10 In that day, declares the LORD of hosts, every one of you will invite his neighbor to come under his vine and under his fig tree.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Corinthians 5:20 
Therefore, we are ambassadors for Christ, God making his appeal through us. We implore you on behalf of Christ, be reconciled to God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 12:26
If anyone serves me, he must follow me; and where I am, there will my servant be also. If anyone serves me, the Father will honor him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Today is 3 for 1 scripture day!

Exodus 3:14
God said to Moses, “I AM WHO I AM.” And he said, “Say this to the people of Israel, ‘I AM has sent me to you.’”

John 6:51
I am the living bread that came down from heaven. If anyone eats of this bread, he will live forever. And the bread that I will give for the life of the world is my flesh.”

John 8:58
Jesus said to them, “Truly, truly, I say to you, before Abraham was, I Am.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 139
23 Search me, O God, and know my heart! Try me and know my thoughts!
24 And see if there be any grievous way in me, and lead me in the way everlasting!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 143
7 Answer me quickly, O LORD! My spirit fails! Hide not your face from me, lest I be like those who go down to the pit. 
8 Let me hear in the morning of your steadfast love, for in you I trust. Make me know the way I should go, for to you I lift up my soul. 
9 Deliver me from my enemies, O LORD! I have fled to you for refuge.
10 Teach me to do your will, for you are my God! Let your good Spirit lead me on level ground!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 145
14 The LORD upholds all who are falling and raises up all who are bowed down. 
15 The eyes of all look to you, and you give them their food in due season. 
16 You open your hand; you satisfy the desire of every living thing. 
17 The LORD is righteous in all his ways and kind in all his works. 
18 The LORD is near to all who call on him, to all who call on him in truth.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 146
9 The LORD watches over the sojourners; He upholds the widow and the fatherless, but the way of the wicked he brings to ruin.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 5:6
Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be satisfied.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Galatians 6
7 Do not be deceived: God is not mocked, for whatever one sows, that will he also reap. 8 For the one who sows to his own flesh will from the flesh reap corruption, but the one who sows to the Spirit will from the Spirit reap eternal life. 9 And let us not grow weary of doing good, for in due season we will reap, if we do not give up.


----------



## formula1

Luke 24:32
32 They said to each other, “Did not our hearts burn within us while He talked to us on the road, while He opened to us the Scriptures?”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Great Faith

Genesis 22
 4 On the third day Abraham lifted up his eyes and saw the place from afar. 5 Then Abraham said to his young men, “Stay here with the donkey; I and the boy will go over there and worship and come again to you

8 Abraham said, “God will provide for himself the lamb for a burnt offering, my son.” So they went both of them together. 

12 He said, “Do not lay your hand on the boy or do anything to him, for now I know that you fear God, seeing you have not withheld your son, your only son, from me.” 

 15 And the angel of the LORD called to Abraham a second time from heaven 16 and said, “By myself I have sworn, declares the LORD, because you have done this and have not withheld your son, your only son, 17 I will surely bless you, and I will surely multiply your offspring as the stars of heaven and as the sand that is on the seashore. And your offspring shall possess the gate of his enemies, 18 and in your offspring shall all the nations of the earth be blessed, because you have obeyed my voice.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Galatians 6:1 Brothers, if anyone is caught in any transgression, you who are spiritual should restore him in a spirit of gentleness. Keep watch on yourself, lest you too be tempted.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 7
 24 Everyone then who hears these words of mine and does them will be like a wise man who built his house on the rock. 25 And the rain fell, and the floods came, and the winds blew and beat on that house, but it did not fall, because it had been founded on the rock. 26 And everyone who hears these words of mine and does not do them will be like a foolish man who built his house on the sand. 27 And the rain fell, and the floods came, and the winds blew and beat against that house, and it fell, and great was the fall of it.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jeremiah 17
5 Thus says the LORD: 
“Cursed is the man who trusts in man and makes flesh his strength, whose heart turns away from the LORD. 
6 He is like a shrub in the desert, and shall not see any good come. He shall dwell in the parched places of the wilderness, in an uninhabited salt land. 

7 “Blessed is the man who trusts in the LORD, whose trust is the LORD. 
8 He is like a tree planted by water, that sends out its roots by the stream, and does not fear when heat comes, for its leaves remain green, and is not anxious in the year of drought, for it does not cease to bear fruit.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 150
1 Praise the LORD! Praise God in his sanctuary; 
   praise him in his mighty heavens!
2 Praise him for his mighty deeds; 
   praise him according to his excellent greatness! 
3 Praise him with trumpet sound; 
   praise him with lute and harp! 
4 Praise him with tambourine and dance; 
   praise him with strings and pipe! 
5 Praise him with sounding cymbals; 
   praise him with loud clashing cymbals! 
6 Let everything that has breath praise the LORD! 
Praise the LORD!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 10
19 When they deliver you over, do not be anxious how you are to speak or what you are to say, for what you are to say will be given to you in that hour. 20 For it is not you who speak, but the Spirit of your Father speaking through you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 10
32 So everyone who acknowledges me before men, I also will acknowledge before my Father who is in heaven, 33 but whoever denies me before men, I also will deny before my Father who is in heaven.


----------



## LaurenR88

Psalm 147: 3-5
3 He heals the brokenhearted and binds up their wounds.
4 He determines the number of the stars and calls them each by name.
5 Great is our Lord and mighty in power; his understanding has no limit.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 30
5 Every word of God proves true;  he is a shield to those who take refuge in him. 
6 Do not add to his words,  lest he rebuke you and you be found a liar.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 15
1 O LORD, who shall sojourn in your tent? Who shall dwell on your holy hill? 
2 He who walks blamelessly and does what is right and speaks truth in his heart; 
3 who does not slander with his tongue and does no evil to his neighbor, nor takes up a reproach against his friend; 
4 in whose eyes a vile person is despised, but who honors those who fear the LORD; who swears to his own hurt and does not change; 
5 who does not put out his money at interest and does not take a bribe against the innocent. 

He who does these things shall never be moved.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 13
41 The Son of Man will send his angels, and they will gather out of his kingdom all causes of sin and all law-breakers, 42 and throw them into the fiery furnace. In that place there will be weeping and gnashing of teeth. 43 Then the righteous will shine like the sun in the kingdom of their Father. He who has ears, let him hear.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 19
9 The fear of the LORD is clean, enduring forever; the rules of the LORD are true, and righteous altogether. 
10 More to be desired are they than gold, even much fine gold; sweeter also than honey and drippings of the honeycomb. 
11 Moreover, by them is your servant warned; in keeping them there is great reward.


----------



## formula1

*Ew:*

1 John 4:4
4 Little children, you are from God and have overcome them, for he who is in you is greater than he who is in the world.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 25
16 Turn to me and be gracious to me, for I am lonely and afflicted. 
17 The troubles of my heart are enlarged; bring me out of my distresses. 
18 Consider my affliction and my trouble, and forgive all my sins. 
19 Consider how many are my foes, and with what violent hatred they hate me. 
20 Oh, guard my soul, and deliver me! Let me not be put to shame, for I take refuge in you. 
21 May integrity and uprightness preserve me, for I wait for you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 5
17 For if, because of one man's trespass, death reigned through that one man, much more will those who receive the abundance of grace and the free gift of righteousness reign in life through the one man Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 30
4 Sing praises to the LORD, O you his saints, and give thanks to his holy name. 
5 For his anger is but for a moment, and his favor is for a lifetime. Weeping may tarry for the night, but joy comes with the morning.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Luke 6:29
To one who strikes you on the cheek, offer the other also, and from one who takes away your cloak do not withhold your tunic either.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 121
1 I lift up my eyes to the hills. 
   From where does my help come? 
2 My help comes from the LORD, 
   who made heaven and earth.


----------



## Gator8em

This one has been eatin on me this week.

Romans 7:14-24 
14 We know that the law is spiritual; but I am unspiritual, sold as a slave to sin.15 I do not understand what I do. For what I want to do I do not do, but what I hate I do.16 And if I do what I do not want to do, I agree that the law is good.17 As it is, it is no longer I myself who do it, but it is sin living in me.18 I know that good itself does not dwell in me, that is, in my sinful nature. For I have the desire to do what is good, but I cannot carry it out.19 For I do not do the good I want to do, but the evil I do not want to do—this I keep on doing.

20 Now if I do what I do not want to do, it is no longer I who do it, but it is sin living in me that does it. 
21 So I find this law at work: Although I want to do good, evil is right there with me.22 For in my inner being I delight in God’s law;23 but I see another law at work in me, waging war against the law of my mind and making me a prisoner of the law of sin at work within me.24 What a wretched man I am! Who will rescue me from this body of death?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Thessalonians 5
 9 For God has not destined us for wrath, but to obtain salvation through our Lord Jesus Christ, 10 who died for us so that whether we are awake or asleep we might live with him. 11 Therefore encourage one another and build one another up, just as you are doing.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 33
16 The king is not saved by his great army; a warrior is not delivered by his great strength. 
17 The war horse is a false hope for salvation, and by its great might it cannot rescue. 
18 Behold, the eye of the LORD is on those who fear him, on those who hope in his steadfast love, 
19 that he may deliver their soul from death and keep them alive in famine.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 17
1 When Jesus had spoken these words, he lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said, “Father, the hour has come; glorify your Son that the Son may glorify you, 2 since you have given him authority over all flesh, to give eternal life to all whom you have given him. 3 And this is eternal life, that they know you the only true God, and Jesus Christ whom you have sent. 4 I glorified you on earth, having accomplished the work that you gave me to do. 5 And now, Father, glorify me in your own presence with the glory that I had with you before the world existed."


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 1
3 He is the radiance of the glory of God and the exact imprint of his nature, and he upholds the universe by the word of his power. After making purification for sins, he sat down at the right hand of the Majesty on high, 4 having become as much superior to angels as the name he has inherited is more excellent than theirs.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 34
4 I sought the LORD, and he answered me and delivered me from all my fears. 
5 Those who look to him are radiant, and their faces shall never be ashamed.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 2
14 Since therefore the children share in flesh and blood, He himself likewise partook of the same things, that through death He might destroy the one who has the power of death, that is, the devil, 15 and deliver all those who through fear of death were subject to lifelong slavery.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 37
1 Fret not yourself because of evildoers; be not envious of wrongdoers! 
2 For they will soon fade like the grass and wither like the green herb. 
3 Trust in the LORD, and do good; dwell in the land and befriend faithfulness. 
4 Delight yourself in the LORD, and he will give you the desires of your heart. 
5 Commit your way to the LORD;  trust in him, and he will act. 
6 He will bring forth your righteousness as the light, and your justice as the noonday.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 2
19 So then you are no longer strangers and aliens, but you are fellow citizens with the saints and members of the household of God, 20 built on the foundation of the apostles and prophets, Christ Jesus himself being the cornerstone, 21 in whom the whole structure, being joined together, grows into a holy temple in the Lord. 22 In him you also are being built together into a dwelling place for God by the Spirit.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Colossians 3
3 If then you have been raised with Christ, seek the things that are above, where Christ is, seated at the right hand of God. 2 Set your minds on things that are above, not on things that are on earth. 3 For you have died, and your life is hidden with Christ in God. 4 When Christ who is your life appears, then you also will appear with him in glory.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Colossians 4
5 Walk in wisdom toward outsiders, making the best use of the time. 6 Let your speech always be gracious, seasoned with salt, so that you may know how you ought to answer each person.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Daniel 10:12
Then he said to me, “Fear not, Daniel, for from the first day that you set your heart to understand and humbled yourself before your God, your words have been heard, and I have come because of your words.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 3:21 But whoever does what is true comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 5
6  Humble yourselves, therefore, under the mighty hand of God so that at the proper time he may exalt you, 7  casting all your anxieties on him, because he cares for you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Genesis 18
13 The Lord said to Abraham, “Why did Sarah laugh and say, ‘Shall I indeed bear a child, now that I am old?’ 14  Is anything too hard for the Lord? At the appointed time I will return to you, about this time next year, and Sarah shall have a son.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 1
5 To him who loves us and has freed us from our sins by his blood 
6 and made us a kingdom, priests to his God and Father, to him be glory and dominion forever and ever. Amen. 
7 Behold, he is coming with the clouds, and every eye will see him, even those who pierced him, and all tribes of the earth will wail on account of him. Even so. Amen.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Peter 2
4 For if God did not spare angels when they sinned, but cast them into he$$ and committed them to chains of gloomy darkness to be kept until the judgment; 5 if he did not spare the ancient world, but preserved Noah, a herald of righteousness, with seven others, when he brought a flood upon the world of the ungodly; 6 if by turning the cities of Sodom and Gomorrah to ashes he condemned them to extinction, making them an example of what is going to happen to the ungodly; 7 and if he rescued righteous Lot, greatly distressed by the sensual conduct of the wicked 8 (for as that righteous man lived among them day after day, he was tormenting his righteous soul over their lawless deeds that he saw and heard); 9 then the Lord knows how to rescue the godly from trials, and to keep the unrighteous under punishment until the day of judgment, 10 and especially those who indulge in the lust of defiling passion and despise authority.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 10
39 But we are not of those who shrink back and are destroyed, but of those who have faith and preserve their souls.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 9
31 So the church throughout all Judea and Galilee and Samaria had peace and was being built up. And walking in the fear of the Lord and in the comfort of the Holy Spirit, it multiplied.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 2
8 For by grace you have been saved through faith. And this is not your own doing; it is the gift of God, 9  not a result of works, so that no one may boast. 10 For we are his workmanship, created in Christ Jesus for good works, which God prepared beforehand, that we should walk in them.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 3
18 Little children, let us not love in word or talk but in deed and in truth.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Galatians 4
4 But when the fullness of time had come, God sent forth his Son, born of woman, born under the law, 5  to redeem those who were under the law, so that we might receive adoption as sons.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 1
18 “Come now, let us reason together, says the Lord:
though your sins are like scarlet, they shall be as white as snow; though they are red like crimson, they shall become like wool.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 55
3 Incline your ear, and come to me; hear, that your soul may live; and I will make with you an everlasting covenant, my steadfast, sure love for David.
4  Behold, I made him a witness to the peoples, a leader and commander for the peoples.
5  Behold, you shall call a nation that you do not know, and a nation that did not know you shall run to you, because of the Lord your God, and of the Holy One of Israel, for he has glorified you.
6  “Seek the Lord while he may be found; call upon him while he is near;
7 let the wicked forsake his way, and the unrighteous man his thoughts


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 4:7
7 Beloved, let us love one another, for love is from God, and whoever loves has been born of God and knows God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 17
30 The times of ignorance God overlooked, but now He commands all people everywhere to repent, 31 because He has fixed a day on which He will judge the world in righteousness by a man whom He has appointed; and of this He has given assurance to all by raising him from the dead.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ezekiel 33 
11 Say to them, As I live, declares the Lord God, I have no pleasure in the death of the wicked, but that the wicked turn from his way and live; turn back, turn back from your evil ways, for why will you die, O house of Israel?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 10
43  To Him all the prophets bear witness that everyone who believes in Him receives forgiveness of sins through His name.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 1
To those who are elect exiles of the Dispersion in Pontus, Galatia, Cappadocia, Asia, and Bithynia, 2 according to the foreknowledge of God the Father, in the sanctification of the Spirit, for obedience to Jesus Christ and for sprinkling with his blood


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 2:2 He is the propitiation for our sins, and not for ours only but also for the sins of the whole world.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 1:29
The next day he saw Jesus coming toward him, and said, “Behold, the Lamb of God, who takes away the sin of the world!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Timothy 2
3 This is good, and it is pleasing in the sight of God our Savior, 4 who desires all people to be saved and (F)to come to the knowledge of the truth. 5 For there is one God, and there is one mediator between God and men, the man Christ Jesus, 6 who gave himself as a ransom for all, which is the testimony given at the proper time.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 10
 But what does it say? “The word is near you, in your mouth and in your heart” (that is, the word of faith that we proclaim); 9 because, if you confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. 10 For with the heart one believes and is justified, and with the mouth one confesses and is saved. 11 For the Scripture says, “Everyone who believes in him will not be put to shame.” 12 For there is no distinction between Jew and Greek; for the same Lord is Lord of all, bestowing his riches on all who call on him. 13 For “everyone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 3
20 Behold, I stand at the door and knock. If anyone hears my voice and opens the door, I will come in to him and eat with him, and he with me. 21  The one who conquers, I will grant him to sit with me on my throne, as I also conquered and sat down with my Father on his throne.


----------



## WELLS8230

Keep the faith!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 3
19 Now we know that whatever the law says it speaks to those who are under the law, so that every mouth may be stopped, and the whole world may be held accountable to God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Peter 1 
5 For this very reason, make every effort to supplement your faith with virtue, and virtue with knowledge, 6 and knowledge with self-control, and self-control with steadfastness, and steadfastness with godliness, 7 and godliness with brotherly affection, and brotherly affection with love. 8 For if these qualities are yours and are increasing, they keep you from being ineffective or unfruitful in the knowledge of our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 4
4  Be angry, and do not sin; ponder in your own hearts on your beds, and be silent. Selah
5 Offer right sacrifices, and put your trust in the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 42:8 
By day the Lord commands his steadfast love, and at night his song is with me, a prayer to the God of my life.


----------



## blood on the ground

Awesome!!!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 7
17 For the Lamb in the midst of the throne will be their Shepherd, and He will guide them to springs of living water,
and God will wipe away every tear from their eyes.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ecclesiastes 12 
13 The end of the matter; all has been heard. Fear God and keep his commandments, for this is the whole duty of man. 14 For God will bring every deed into judgment, with every secret thing, whether good or evil.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Deuteronomy 4
7 For what great nation is there that has a god so near to it as the Lord our God is to us, whenever we call upon him?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Deuteronomy 4
39 Know therefore today, and lay it to your heart, that the Lord is God in heaven above and on the earth beneath; there is no other.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 11
1 Then I was given a measuring rod like a staff, and I was told, “Rise and measure the temple of God and the altar and those who worship there, 2 but do not measure the court outside the temple; leave that out, for it is given over to the nations, and they will trample the holy city for forty-two months. 3 And I will grant authority to my two witnesses, and they will prophesy for 1,260 days, clothed in sackcloth.”  4 These are the two olive trees and the two lampstands that stand before the Lord of the earth.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 11
7 And when they have finished their testimony, the beast that rises from the bottomless pit will make war on them and conquer them and kill them, 
8 and their dead bodies will lie in the street of the great city that symbolically is called Sodom and Egypt, where their Lord was crucified. 
9 For three and a half days some from the peoples and tribes and languages and nations will gaze at their dead bodies and refuse to let them be placed in a tomb, 
10 and those who dwell on the earth will rejoice over them and make merry and exchange presents, because these two prophets had been a torment to those who dwell on the earth. 
11 But after the three and a half days a breath of life from God entered them, and they stood up on their feet, and great fear fell on those who saw them. 
12 Then they heard a loud voice from heaven saying to them,  “Come up here!” And they went up to heaven in a cloud, and their enemies watched them.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 12
10 And I heard a loud voice in heaven, saying, “Now the salvation and the power and the kingdom of our God and the authority of his Christ have come, for the accuser of our brothers has been thrown down, who accuses them day and night before our God. 11 And they have conquered him by the blood of the Lamb and by the word of their testimony, for they loved not their lives even unto death.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 16
15 Behold, I am coming like a thief! Blessed is the one who stays awake, keeping his garments on, that he may not go about naked and be seen exposed!


----------



## formula1

*Rel*

Psalm 27:1 
The Lord is my light and my salvation; whom shall I fear?The Lord is the stronghold of my life; of whom shall I be afraid?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Zechariah 6
15  And those who are far off shall come and help to build the temple of the Lord. And you shall know that the Lord of hosts has sent me to you. And this shall come to pass, if you will diligently obey the voice of the Lord your God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 10
43  To Him all the prophets bear witness that everyone who believes in Him receives forgiveness of sins through His name.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 11
15 "As I began to speak, the Holy Spirit fell on them just as on us at the beginning. 16 And I remembered the word of the Lord, how he said, ‘John baptized with water, but you will be baptized with the Holy Spirit.’ 17 If then God gave the same gift to them as he gave to us when we believed in the Lord Jesus Christ, who was I that I could stand in God's way?"


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 12
1 Therefore, since we are surrounded by so great a cloud of witnesses, let us also lay aside every weight, and sin which clings so closely, and let us run with endurance the race that is set before us, 2 looking to Jesus, the founder and perfecter of our faith, who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is seated at the right hand of the throne of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 18
21 Then a mighty angel took up a stone like a great millstone and threw it into the sea, saying,

“So will Babylon the great city be thrown down with violence, and will be found no more;
22 and the sound of harpists and musicians, of flute players and trumpeters, will be heard in you no more,
and a craftsman of any craft will be found in you no more,
and the sound of the mill will be heard in you no more,
23 and the light of a lamp will shine in you no more,
and the voice of bridegroom and bride will be heard in you no more, for your merchants were the great ones of the earth, and all nations were deceived by your sorcery.
24 And in her was found the blood of prophets and of saints, and of all who have been slain on earth.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ecclesiastes 6
1 There is an evil that I have seen under the sun, and it lies heavy on mankind: 2 a man to whom God gives wealth, possessions, and honor, so that he lacks nothing of all that he desires, yet God does not give him power to enjoy them, but a stranger enjoys them. This is vanity


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 2
9 But you are a chosen race, a royal priesthood, a holy nation, a people for his own possession, that you may proclaim the excellencies of him who called you (W)out of darkness into his marvelous light. 10 Once you were not a people, but now you are God's people; once you had not received mercy, but now you have received mercy.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 19
16 (part) So they took Jesus, 17 and he went out, bearing his own cross, to the place called The Place of a Skull, which in Aramaic is called Golgotha. 18  There they crucified him, and with him two others, one on either side, and Jesus between them.

Folks, I rarely comment about verses I post, but I hope today you will read this and take special note of the word 'crucified' and its implication of extreme suffering.  This He did for you!  Please remember and God Bless!


----------



## Inthegarge

Formula, great thought......This is a special season for me every year........................


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

James 5
16 Therefore, confess your sins to one another and pray for one another, that you may be healed. The prayer of a righteous person has great power as it is working. 17 Elijah was a man with a nature like ours, and he prayed fervently that it might not rain, and for three years and six months it did not rain on the earth.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Thessalonians 5
 5 For you are all children of light, children of the day. We are not of the night or of the darkness. 6 So then let us not sleep, as others do, but let us keep awake and be sober. 7 For those who sleep, sleep at night, and those who get drunk, are drunk at night. 8 But since we belong to the day, let us be sober, having put on the breastplate of faith and love, and for a helmet the hope of salvation.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 26
36  Then Jesus went with them to a place called Gethsemane, and he said to his disciples, “Sit here, while I go over there and pray.” 37 And taking with him Peter and the two sons of Zebedee, he began to be sorrowful and troubled. 38 Then he said to them, “My soul is very sorrowful, even to death; remain here, and watch with me.” 39 And going a little farther he fell on his face and prayed, saying, “My Father, if it be possible, let this cup pass from me; nevertheless, not as I will, but as you will.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 19
28 After this, Jesus, knowing that all was now finished, said (to fulfill the Scripture), “I thirst.” 29 A jar full of sour wine stood there, so they put a sponge full of the sour wine on a hyssop branch and held it to his mouth. 30 When Jesus had received the sour wine, he said, “It is finished,” and he bowed his head and gave up his spirit.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

For yesterday:

Isaiah 61
 The Spirit of the Lord God is upon me,
    because the Lord has anointed me
to bring good news to the poor;
    he has sent me to bind up the brokenhearted,
to proclaim liberty to the captives,
    and the opening of the prison to those who are bound;
2  to proclaim the year of the Lord's favor,
     and the day of vengeance of our God;


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 11:25
Jesus said to her, “I am the resurrection and the life. Whoever believes in me, though he die, yet shall he live


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 9:13
Go and learn what this means, ‘I desire mercy, and not sacrifice.’ For I came not to call the righteous, but sinners.

Psalm 51
16  For you will not delight in sacrifice, or I would give it;
    you will not be pleased with a burnt offering.
17 The sacrifices of God are a broken spirit;
    a broken and contrite heart, O God, you will not despise.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 5
6 For while we were still weak, at the right time Christ died for the ungodly. 7 For one will scarcely die for a righteous person—though perhaps for a good person one would dare even to die— 8 but God shows his love for us in that while we were still sinners, Christ died for us.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 4
7 You have put more joy in my heart
    than they have when their grain and wine abound.
8 In peace I will both lie down and sleep;
    for you alone, O Lord, make me dwell in safety.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Daniel 9
18  O my God, incline your ear and hear. Open your eyes and see our desolations, and the city that is called by your name. For we do not present our pleas before you because of our righteousness, but because of your great mercy.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 9
9 The Lord is a stronghold for the oppressed, a stronghold in times of trouble.
10 And those who know your name put their trust in you, for you, O Lord, have not forsaken those who seek you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Chronicles 7
13 When I shut up the heavens so that there is no rain, or command the locust to devour the land, or send pestilence among my people, 14 if my people who are called by my name humble themselves, and pray and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways, then I will hear from heaven and will forgive their sin and heal their land.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Timothy 1
16 But I received mercy for this reason, that in me, as the foremost, Jesus Christ might display his perfect patience as an example to those who were to believe in him for eternal life.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 11
32 For God has consigned all to disobedience, that He may have mercy on all.


----------



## Ronnie T

Thank you sir for the good scriptures.

.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 30:18
Therefore the LORD waits to be gracious to you, and therefore he exalts himself to show mercy to you. For the LORD is a God of justice; blessed are all those who wait for Him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 53
11 Out of the anguish of his soul he shall see and be satisfied; by his knowledge shall the righteous one, my servant, make many to be accounted righteous, and he shall bear their iniquities.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hosea 2 
19 And I will betroth you to me forever. I will betroth you to me in righteousness and in justice, in steadfast love and in mercy. 20  I will betroth you to me in faithfulness. And you shall know the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Zechariah 8
12  For there shall be a sowing of peace. The vine shall give its fruit, and the ground shall give its produce, and the heavens shall give their dew. And I will cause the remnant of this people to possess all these things. 13 And as you have been a byword of cursing among the nations, O house of Judah and house of Israel, so will I save you, and you shall be a blessing. Fear not, but let your hands be strong.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Titus 3
4 But when the goodness and loving kindness of God our Savior appeared, 5 he saved us, not because of works done by us in righteousness, but according to his own mercy, by the washing of regeneration and renewal of the Holy Spirit, 6 whom he poured out on us richly through Jesus Christ our Savior, 7 so that being justified by his grace we might become heirs according to the hope of eternal life.


----------



## hobbs27

Psalm 105
1. O give thanks unto the Lord; call upon his name: make known his deeds among the people.
2. Sing unto him, sing psalms unto him: talk ye of all his wondrous works.
3.Glory ye in his holy name: let the heart of them rejoice that seek the LORD.
4. Seek the LORD, and his strength: seek his face evermore.


----------



## hobbs27

Isaiah 58

9.Then shalt thou call, and the LORD shall answer; thou shalt cry, and he shall say, Here I am.


----------



## hobbs27

1 John 3
1.BEHOLD , what manner of love the Father hath bestowed upon us, that we should be called the sons of God: therefore the world knoweth us not, because it kneweth him not.


----------



## hobbs27

1Peter 1:3-4

3.Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, which according to his abundant mercy hath begotten us again unto a lively hope by the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead,
4.To an inheritance incorruptible, and undefiled, and that fadeth not away, reserved in heaven for you,


----------



## hobbs27

Hebrews 5: 11-14

11.Of whom we have many things to say, and hard to be uttered,seeing ye are dull of hearing.
12.For when for the time ye ought to be teachers, ye have need that one teach you again which be the first principles of the oracles of God; and are become such as have need of milk, and not of strong meat.
13.For every one that useth milk in unskillful in the word of righteousness: for he is a babe.
14.But strong meat belongeth to them that are of full age, even those who by reason of use have their senses exercised to discern both good and evil.


----------



## hobbs27

1Peter 2:9-10

9 But ye are a chosen generation, a royal priesthood, a holy nation, a peculiar people; that ye should show forth the praises of him who hath called you out of darkness into his marvelous light:
10 Which in time past were not a people, but are now the people of God: which had not obtained mercy, but now have obtained mercy.


----------



## hobbs27

Psalm 23

The Lord is my shepherd; I shall not want.
2 He maketh me to lie down in green pastures;he leadeth me beside the still waters.
3 He restoreth my soul: he leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for his name sake.
4 Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me.
5 Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies: thou anointest my head with oil; my cup runneth over.
6 Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life: and I will dwell in the house of the Lord for ever.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 32
5 I acknowledged my sin to You,and I did not cover my iniquity; I said, “I will confess my transgressions to the Lord,”and You forgave the iniquity of my sin.  
6 Therefore let everyone who is godly offer prayer to You at a time when you may be found; surely in the rush of great waters, they shall not reach Him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 33
17  The war horse is a false hope for salvation, and by its great might it cannot rescue.
18 Behold, the eye of the Lord is on those who fear him, on those who hope in his steadfast love,
19 that he may deliver their soul from death and keep them alive in famine.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Job 27
2 As God lives, who has taken away my right,
    and the Almighty, who has made my soul bitter,
3 as long as my breath is in me,
    and the Spirit of God is in my nostrils,
4 my lips will not speak falsehood,
    and my tongue will not utter deceit.
5 Far be it from me to say that you are right;
    till I die I will not put away my integrity from me.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 2
6 For the Lord gives wisdom;
    from His mouth come knowledge and understanding;
7 He stores up sound wisdom for the upright;
    He is a shield to those who walk in integrity,
8 guarding the paths of justice
    and watching over the way of His saints.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 8
47  Whoever is of God hears the words of God. The reason why you do not hear them is that you are not of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 17
22  The glory that you have given Me I have given to them, that they may be one even as We are one, 23  I in them and You in Me, that they may become perfectly one, so that the world may know that You sent Me and loved them even as you loved Me.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 39
4 “O Lord, make me know my end and what is the measure of my days; let me know how fleeting I am!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Genesis 26
2 And the Lord appeared to him and said, “Do not go down to Egypt; dwell in the land of which I shall tell you. 3 Sojourn in this land, and I will be with you and will bless you, for to you and to your offspring I will give all these lands, and I will establish the oath that I swore to Abraham your father. 4 I will multiply your offspring as the stars of heaven and will give to your offspring all these lands. And in your offspring all the nations of the earth shall be blessed, 5 because Abraham obeyed my voice and kept my charge, my commandments, my statutes, and my laws.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Titus 2
7 Show yourself in all respects to be a model of good works, and in your teaching show integrity, dignity, 8 and sound speech that cannot be condemned, so that an opponent may be put to shame, having nothing evil to say about us.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 44
6 For not in my bow do I trust, nor can my sword save me.
7 But you have saved us from our foes and have put to shame those who hate us.
8  In God we have boasted continually, and we will give thanks to your name forever.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Daniel 4
34  At the end of the days I, Nebuchadnezzar, lifted my eyes to heaven, and my reason returned to me, and I blessed the Most High, and praised and honored him who lives forever, for his dominion is an everlasting dominion, and his kingdom endures from generation to generation;
35  all the inhabitants of the earth are accounted as nothing, and he does according to his will among the host of heaven and among the inhabitants of the earth;
and none can stay his hand or say to him, “What have you done?”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Genesis 49:18
I wait for your salvation, O LORD.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 25:5
Lead me in your truth and teach me, for you are the God of my salvation; for you I wait all the day long.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 25:21
May integrity and uprightness preserve me, for I wait for you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 27:14
Wait for the LORD; be strong, and let your heart take courage; wait for the LORD!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 31:24
Be strong, and let your heart take courage, all you who wait for the LORD!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 33:20
Our soul waits for the LORD; he is our help and our shield.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 37:7
Be still before the LORD and wait patiently for him; fret not yourself over the one who prospers in his way, over the man who carries out evil devices!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 37:34
Wait for the LORD and keep his way, and he will exalt you to inherit the land; you will look on when the wicked are cut off.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 38:15
But for you, O LORD, do I wait; it is you, O Lord my God, who will answer.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 39:7
"And now, O Lord, for what do I wait? My hope is in you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 40:1
I waited patiently for the LORD; he inclined to me and heard my cry.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 52:9
I will thank you forever, because you have done it. I will wait for your name, for it is good, in the presence of the godly.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 62:1
For God alone my soul waits in silence; from him comes my salvation.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 130:5
5 I wait for the LORD, my soul waits, and in his word I hope; 6 my soul waits for the Lord more than watchmen for the morning, more than watchmen for the morning.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 8:34
Blessed is the one who listens to me, watching daily at my gates, waiting beside my doors.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 20:22
Do not say, “I will repay evil”; wait for the LORD, and he will deliver you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 25:9
 It will be said on that day, “Behold, this is our God; we have waited for him, that he might save us. This is the LORD; we have waited for him; let us be glad and rejoice in his salvation.”


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 8:17
I will wait for the LORD, who is hiding his face from the house of Jacob, and I will hope in him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 26:8
In the path of your judgments, O LORD, we wait for you; your name and remembrance are the desire of our soul.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 30:18
Therefore the LORD waits to be gracious to you, and therefore he exalts himself to show mercy to you. For the LORD is a God of justice; blessed are all those who wait for him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 33:2
O LORD, be gracious to us; we wait for you. Be our arm every morning, our salvation in the time of trouble.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 40:30-31
30 Even youths shall faint and be weary, and young men shall fall exhausted;
31 but they who wait for the Lord shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings like eagles; they shall run and not be weary; they shall walk and not faint.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 51:5
My righteousness draws near, my salvation has gone out, and my arms will judge the peoples; the coastlands hope for me, and for my arm they wait.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 64:4
From of old no one has heard or perceived by the ear, no eye has seen a God besides you, who acts for those who wait for him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Lamentations 3
25 The LORD is good to those who wait for him, to the soul who seeks him.
26 It is good that one should wait quietly for the salvation of the LORD.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hosea 12:6
So you, by the help of your God, return, hold fast to love and justice, and wait continually for your God.


----------



## formula1

Sorry I missed yesterday, so 2 for today:

Micah 7:7
But as for me, I will look to the LORD; I will wait for the God of my salvation; my God will hear me.

Habakkuk 2:3
For still the vision awaits its appointed time; it hastens to the end—it will not lie. If it seems slow, wait for it; it will surely come; it will not delay.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Luke 12
35  Stay dressed for action and keep your lamps burning, 36 and be like men who are waiting for their master to come home from the wedding feast, so that they may open the door to him at once when he comes and knocks. 37  Blessed are those servants whom the master finds awake when he comes. Truly, I say to you, he will dress himself for service and have them recline at table, and he will come and serve them.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 8:22-25
22 For we know that the whole creation has been groaning together in the pains of childbirth until now. 23 And not only the creation, but we ourselves, who have the firstfruits of the Spirit, groan inwardly as we wait eagerly for adoption as sons, the redemption of our bodies. 24 For in this hope we were saved. Now hope that is seen is not hope. For who hopes for what he sees? 25 But if we hope for what we do not see, we wait for it with patience.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 1
4 I give thanks to my God always for you because of the grace of God that was given you in Christ Jesus, 5 that in every way you were enriched in him in all speech and all knowledge- 6 even as the testimony about Christ was confirmed among you- 7 so that you are not lacking in any gift, as you wait for the revealing of our Lord Jesus Christ, 8  who will sustain you to the end, guiltless in the day of our Lord Jesus Christ. 9  God is faithful, by whom you were called into the fellowship of his Son, Jesus Christ our Lord.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Galatians 5:5
For through the Spirit, by faith, we ourselves eagerly wait for the hope of righteousness.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Thess 1
9 For they themselves report concerning us the kind of reception we had among you, and how you turned to God from idols to serve the living and true God, 10 and to wait for his Son from heaven, whom he raised from the dead, Jesus who delivers us from the wrath to come.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Titus 2
11 For the grace of God has appeared, bringing salvation for all people, 12 training us to renounce ungodliness and worldly passions, and to live self-controlled, upright, and godly lives in the present age, 13  waiting for our blessed hope, the appearing of the glory of our great God and Savior Jesus Christ, 14  who gave himself for us to redeem us from all lawlessness and to purify for himself a people for his own possession who are zealous for good works.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Simple, but powerful today!

Hebrews 6:15
And thus Abraham, having patiently waited, obtained the promise.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Two for today, since I missed yeasterday.  Apologies!

Hebrews 9
27 And just as it is appointed for man to die once, and after that comes judgment, 28 so Christ, having been offered once to bear the sins of many, will appear a second time, not to deal with sin but to save those who are eagerly waiting for him.

Hebrews 10
12 But when Christ had offered for all time a single sacrifice for sins, he sat down at the right hand of God, 13 waiting from that time until his enemies should be made a footstool for his feet. 14 For by a single offering he has perfected for all time those who are being sanctified.


----------



## formula1

James 5:7
Be patient, therefore,brothers,until the coming of the Lord. See how the farmer waits for the precious fruit of the earth, being patient about it, until it receives the early and late rains.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Two for today, and since 5/10/2012, I have been sharing a series of scriptures all about waiting on the Lord and this is its conclusion.  God Bless!

2 Peter 3
11 Since all these things are thus to be dissolved, what sort of people ought you to be in lives of holiness and godliness, 12  waiting for and hastening the coming of the day of God, because of which the heavens will be set on fire and dissolved, and the heavenly bodies will melt as they burn! 13 But according to his promise we are waiting for new heavens and a new earth in which righteousness dwells. 
14 Therefore, beloved, since you are waiting for these, be diligent to be found by him without spot or blemish, and at peace.

Jude 1
20 But you, beloved, building yourselves up in your most holy faith and praying in the Holy Spirit, 21  keep yourselves in the love of God, waiting for the mercy of our Lord Jesus Christ that leads to eternal life.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Exodus 20:12
Honor your father and your mother, that your days may be long in the land that the LORD your God is giving you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Leviticus 19:32
You shall stand up before the gray head and honor the face of an old man, and you shall fear your God: I am the LORD.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Deuteronomy 26
18 And the Lord has declared today that you are a people for his treasured possession, as he has promised you, and that you are to keep all his commandments, 19 and that he will set you in praise and in fame and in honor high above all nations that he has made, and that you shall be a people holy to the Lord your God, as he promised.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Samuel 2:8
He raises up the poor from the dust; he lifts the needy from the ash heap to make them sit with princes and inherit a seat of honor. For the pillars of the earth are the LORD's, and on them he has set the world.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Samuel 2:30 
Therefore the Lord, the God of Israel, declares: ‘I promised that your house and the house of your father should go in and out before me forever,’ but now the Lord declares: ‘Far be it from me, for those who honor me I will honor, and those who despise me shall be lightly esteemed.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Chronicles 29:12
Both riches and honor come from you, and you rule over all. In your hand are power and might, and in your hand it is to make great and to give strength to all.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 8
4  What is man that you are mindful of him, and the son of man that you care for him?
5 Yet you have made him a little lower than the heavenly beings and crowned him with glory and honor.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 15 
15 O Lord, who shall sojourn in your tent?
    Who shall dwell on your holy hill?
2 He who walks blamelessly and does what is right
    and speaks truth in his heart;
3 who does not slander with his tongue
    and does no evil to his neighbor,
    nor takes up a reproach against his friend;
4  in whose eyes a vile person is despised,
    but who honors those who fear the Lord;
   who swears to his own hurt and does not change;
5 who does not put out his money at interest
    and does not take a bribe against the innocent.
    He who does these things shall never be moved.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 84:11
For the LORD God is a sun and shield; the LORD bestows favor and honor. No good thing does he withhold from those who walk uprightly.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 91:15
When he calls to me, I will answer him; I will be with him in trouble; I will rescue him and honor him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 112:9
He has distributed freely; he has given to the poor; his righteousness endures forever; his horn is exalted in honor.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 3
9 Honor the Lord with your wealth and with the firstfruits of all your produce;
10 then your barns will be filled with plenty, and your vats will be bursting with wine.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 3
13 Blessed is the one who finds wisdom,
    and the one who gets understanding,
14 for the gain from her is better than gain from silver
    and her profit better than gold.
15 She is more precious than jewels,
    and nothing you desire can compare with her.
16 Long life is in her right hand;
    in her left hand are riches and honor.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 13:18
Poverty and disgrace come to him who ignores instruction, but whoever heeds reproof is honored.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 14:31
Whoever oppresses a poor man insults his Maker, but he who is generous to the needy honors him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 18:12
Before destruction a man's heart is haughty, but humility comes before honor.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 21:21
Whoever pursues righteousness and kindness will find life, righteousness, and honor.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 26:8
Like one who binds the stone in the sling is one who gives honor to a fool.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 29:23
One's pride will bring him low, but he who is lowly in spirit will obtain honor.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 8:13
But the LORD of hosts, him you shall honor as holy. Let him be your fear, and let him be your dread.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Two for today:

Isaiah 29
And the Lord said:
13 “Because this people draw near with their mouth and honor me with their lips, while their hearts are far from me,
and their fear of me is a commandment taught by men,
14 therefore, behold, I will again do wonderful things with this people, with wonder upon wonder;and the wisdom of their wise men shall perish, and the discernment of their discerning men shall be hidden.”

Isaiah 49:5
And now the LORD says, he who formed me from the womb to be his servant, to bring Jacob back to him; and that Israel might be gathered to him— for I am honored in the eyes of the LORD, and my God has become my strength.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jeremiah 30
18 “Thus says the Lord:
Behold, I will restore the fortunes of the tents of Jacob and have compassion on his dwellings; the city shall be rebuilt on its mound, and the palace shall stand where it used to be.
19  Out of them shall come songs of thanksgiving, and the voices of those who celebrate. I will multiply them, and they shall not be few; I will make them honored, and they shall not be small.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Daniel 4:37
Now I, Nebuchadnezzar, praise and extol and honor the King of heaven, for all his works are right and his ways are just; and those who walk in pride he is able to humble.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Malachi 2:2
If you will not listen, if you will not take it to heart to give honor to my name, says the LORD of hosts, then I will send the curse upon you and I will curse your blessings. Indeed, I have already cursed them, because you do not lay it to heart.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 15
1 Then Pharisees and scribes came to Jesus from Jerusalem and said, 2 “Why do your disciples break the tradition of the elders? For they do not wash their hands when they eat.” 3 He answered them, “And why do you break the commandment of God for the sake of your tradition? 4 For God commanded, ‘Honor your father and your mother,’ and, ‘Whoever reviles father or mother must surely die.’ 5 But you say, ‘If anyone tells his father or his mother, “What you would have gained from me is given to God,” 6 he need not honor his father.’ So for the sake of your tradition you have made void the word of God. 7 You hypocrites! Well did Isaiah prophesy of you, when he said:
8 “‘This people honors me with their lips,but their heart is far from me;
9 in vain do they worship me, teaching as doctrines the commandments of men.’”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Luke 14
8 When you are invited by someone to a wedding feast, do not sit down in a place of honor, lest someone more distinguished than you be invited by him, 9 and he who invited you both will come and say to you, ‘Give your place to this person,’ and then you will begin with shame to take the lowest place. 10 But when you are invited, go and sit in the lowest place, so that when your host comes he may say to you, ‘Friend, move up higher.’ Then you will be honored in the presence of all who sit at table with you. 11 For everyone who exalts himself will be humbled, and he who humbles himself will be exalted.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Luke 20
46 “Beware of the scribes, who like to walk around in long robes, and love greetings in the marketplaces and the best seats in the synagogues and the places of honor at feasts, 47  who devour widows' houses and for a pretense make long prayers. They will receive the greater condemnation.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 5
22  The Father judges no one, but has given all judgment to the Son, 23 that all may honor the Son, just as they honor the Father. Whoever does not honor the Son does not honor the Father who sent him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 12:26
If anyone serves me, he must follow me; and where I am, there will my servant be also. If anyone serves me, the Father will honor him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 12:10
Love one another with brotherly affection. Outdo one another in showing honor.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 12:17
Repay no one evil for evil, but give thought to do what is honorable in the sight of all.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 13:7
Pay to all what is owed to them: taxes to whom taxes are owed, revenue to whom revenue is owed, respect to whom respect is owed, honor to whom honor is owed.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 14:6
The one who observes the day, observes it in honor of the Lord. The one who eats, eats in honor of the Lord, since he gives thanks to God, while the one who abstains, abstains in honor of the Lord and gives thanks to God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Corinthians 12:26
If one member suffers, all suffer together; if one member is honored, all rejoice together.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Corinthians
20 We take this course so that no one should blame us about this generous gift that is being administered by us, 21 for we aim at what is honorable not only in the Lord's sight but also in the sight of man.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Phillipians 1
18 What then? Only that in every way, whether in pretense or in truth, Christ is proclaimed, and in that I rejoice. Yes, and I will rejoice, 19 for I know that through your prayers and the help of the Spirit of Jesus Christ this will turn out for my deliverance, 20 as it is my eager expectation and hope that I will not be at all ashamed, but that with full courage now as always Christ will be honored in my body, whether by life or by death.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Philippians 4:8
Finally, brothers, whatever is true, whatever is honorable, whatever is just, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is commendable, if there is any excellence, if there is anything worthy of praise, think about these things.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Thess 3
Finally, brothers, pray for us, that the word of the Lord may speed ahead and be honored, as happened among you, 2 and that we may be delivered from wicked and evil men. For not all have faith. 3 But the Lord is faithful. He will establish you and guard you against the evil one.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Timothy 1:17
To the King of the ages, immortal, invisible, the only God, be honor and glory forever and ever. Amen.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Timothy 5:3
Honor widows who are truly widows.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Timothy 5:17
Let the elders who rule well be considered worthy of double honor, especially those who labor in preaching and teaching.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Timothy 2:21
Therefore, if anyone cleanses himself from what is dishonorable, he will be a vessel for honorable use, set apart as holy, useful to the master of the house, ready for every good work.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 2:9
But we see him who for a little while was made lower than the angels, namely Jesus, crowned with glory and honor because of the suffering of death, so that by the grace of God he might taste death for everyone.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 3:3
For Jesus has been counted worthy of more glory than Moses—as much more glory as the builder of a house has more honor than the house itself.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 13:4
Let marriage be held in honor among all, and let the marriage bed be undefiled, for God will judge the sexually immoral and adulterous.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 13:18
Pray for us, for we are sure that we have a clear conscience, desiring to act honorably in all things.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 1
6 In this you rejoice, though now for a little while, if necessary, you have been grieved by various trials, 7 so that the tested genuineness of your faith—more precious than gold that perishes though it is tested by fire—may be found to result in praise and glory and honor at the revelation of Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 2:17
Honor everyone. Love the brotherhood. Fear God. Honor the emperor.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 3:7
Likewise, husbands, live with your wives in an understanding way, showing honor to the woman as the weaker vessel, since they are heirs with you of the grace of life, so that your prayers may not be hindered.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 3
14  But even if you should suffer for righteousness' sake, you will be blessed. Have no fear of them, nor be troubled, 15 but in your hearts honor Christ the Lord as holy, always being prepared to make a defense to anyone who asks you for a reason for the hope that is in you; yet do it with gentleness and respect, 16  having a good conscience, so that, when you are slandered, those who revile your good behavior in Christ may be put to shame.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Peter 1
16 For we did not follow cleverly devised myths when we made known to you the power and coming of our Lord Jesus Christ, but we were eyewitnesses of his majesty. 17 For when he received honor and glory from God the Father, and the voice was borne to him by the Majestic Glory, “This is my beloved Son, with whom I am well pleased,” 18 we ourselves heard this very voice borne from heaven, for we were with him on the holy mountain.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 4:11
“Worthy are you, our Lord and God, to receive glory and honor and power, for you created all things, and by your will they existed and were created.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 7
11 And all the angels were standing around the throne and around the elders and the four living creatures, and they fell on their faces before the throne and worshiped God, 
12 saying, “Amen! Blessing and glory and wisdom and thanksgiving and honor and power and might be to our God forever and ever! Amen.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 21
22 And I saw no temple in the city, for its temple is the Lord God the Almighty and the Lamb. 23 And the city has no need of sun or moon to shine on it, for the glory of God gives it light, and its lamp is the Lamb. 24 By its light will the nations walk, and the kings of the earth will bring their glory into it, 25 and its gates will never be shut by day—and there will be no night there. 26 They will bring into it the glory and the honor of the nations. 27 But nothing unclean will ever enter it, nor anyone who does what is detestable or false, but only those who are written in the Lamb's book of life.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jeremiah 1
8  Do not be afraid of them, for I am with you to deliver you, declares the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jeremiah 3:14
14  Return, O faithless children, declares the Lord; for I am your master; I will take you, one from a city and two from a family, and I will bring you to Zion.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jeremiah 5
30 An appalling and horrible thing has happened in the land:
31  the prophets prophesy falsely, and the priests rule at their direction; my people love to have it so, but what will you do when the end comes?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jeremiah 9
23 Thus says the Lord: “Let not the wise man boast in his wisdom, let not the mighty man boast in his might, let not the rich man boast in his riches, 24 but let him who boasts boast in this, that he understands and knows me, that I am the Lord who practices steadfast love, justice, and righteousness in the earth. For in these things I delight, declares the Lord.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jeremiah 10
23  I know, O Lord, that the way of man is not in himself,
    that it is not in man who walks to direct his steps.
24  Correct me, O Lord, but in justice;
    not in your anger, lest you bring me to nothing.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jeremiah 12
3 But you, O Lord, know me; you see me, and test my heart toward you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jeremiah 15
19 Therefore thus says the Lord: “If you return, I will restore you, and you shall stand before me.  If you utter what is precious, and not what is worthless, you shall be as my mouth. They shall turn to you, but you shall not turn to them.
20 And I will make you to this people a fortified wall of bronze;they will fight against you, but they shall not prevail over you, for I am with you to save you and deliver you, declares the Lord.
21 I will deliver you out of the hand of the wicked, and redeem you from the grasp of the ruthless.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jeremiah 17
5 Thus says the Lord: “Cursed is the man who trusts in man and makes flesh his strength, whose heart turns away from the Lord.
6  He is like a shrub in the desert, and shall not see any good come. He shall dwell in the parched places of the wilderness, in an uninhabited salt land.

7  “Blessed is the man who trusts in the Lord, whose trust is the Lord.
8  He is like a tree planted by water, that sends out its roots by the stream,and does not fear when heat comes, for its leaves remain green, and is not anxious in the year of drought, for it does not cease to bear fruit.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jeremiah 17
9 The heart is deceitful above all things, and desperately sick; who can understand it?
10  “I the Lord search the heart and test the mind, to give every man according to his ways, according to the fruit of his deeds.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jeremiah 17
11 Like the partridge that gathers a brood that she did not hatch, so is he who gets riches but not by justice; in the midst of his days they will leave him, and at his end he will be a fool.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jeremiah 17
14  Heal me, O Lord, and I shall be healed; save me, and I shall be saved, for you are my praise.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jeremiah 23
5  “Behold, the days are coming, declares the Lord, when I will raise up for David a righteous Branch, and he shall reign as king and deal wisely, and shall execute justice and righteousness in the land. 6 In his days Judah will be saved, and Israel will dwell securely. And this is the name by which he will be called: ‘The Lord is our righteousness.’


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

For Saturday:

Jeremiah 23:24
24 Can a man hide himself in secret places so that I cannot see him? declares the Lord. Do I not fill heaven and earth? declares the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jeremiah 29
11 For I know the plans I have for you, declares the Lord, plans for welfare and not for evil, to give you a future and a hope. 12 Then you will call upon me and come and pray to me, and I will hear you. 13 You will seek me and find me, when you seek me with all your heart.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jeremiah 31
31  “Behold, the days are coming, declares the Lord, when I will make a new covenant with the house of Israel and the house of Judah, 32 not like the covenant that I made with their fathers on the day when I took them by the hand to bring them out of the land of Egypt, my covenant that they broke, though I was their husband, declares the Lord. 33  For this is the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel after those days, declares the Lord: I will put my law within them, and I will write it on their hearts. And I will be their God, and they shall be my people. 34 And no longer shall each one teach his neighbor and each his brother, saying, ‘Know the Lord,’ for they shall all know me, from the least of them to the greatest, declares the Lord. For I will forgive their iniquity, and I will remember their sin no more.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jeremiah 32:27
“Behold, I am the Lord, the God of all flesh. Is anything too hard for me?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jeremiah 33
2 “Thus says the Lord who made the earth, the Lord who formed it to establish it— the Lord is his name: 3  Call to me and I will answer you, and will tell you great and hidden things that you have not known.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Luke 6
47 Everyone who comes to me and hears my words and does them, I will show you what he is like: 48 he is like a man building a house, who dug deep and laid the foundation on the rock. And when a flood arose, the stream broke against that house and could not shake it, because it had been well built. 49 But the one who hears and does not do them is like a man who built a house on the ground without a foundation. When the stream broke against it, immediately it fell, and the ruin of that house was great.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Samuel 22:29
For you are my lamp, O LORD, and my God lightens my darkness.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 29:18
In that day the deaf shall hear the words of a book, and out of their gloom and darkness the eyes of the blind shall see.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 21:25
Now there are also many other things that Jesus did. Were every one of them to be written, I suppose that the world itself could not contain the books that would be written.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Galatians 2:20
I have been crucified with Christ. It is no longer I who live, but Christ who lives in me. And the life I now live in the flesh I live by faith in the Son of God, who loved me and gave himself for me.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 12
28 Therefore let us be grateful for receiving a kingdom that cannot be shaken, and thus let us offer to God acceptable worship, with reverence and awe, 29 for our God is a consuming fire.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 1
1 Blessed is the man who walks not in the counsel of the wicked, nor stands in the way of sinners, nor sits in the seat of scoffers;
2 but his delight is in the law of the Lord, and on his law he meditates day and night.
3 He is like a tree planted by streams of water that yields its fruit in its season, and its leaf does not wither.  In all that he does, he prospers.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 5:6 
Humble yourselves, therefore, under the mighty hand of God so that at the proper time he may exalt you, 7 casting all your anxieties on him, because he cares for you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Samuel 13:14
But now your kingdom shall not continue. The LORD has sought for Himself a man after His own heart, and the LORD has commanded him to be commander over His people, because you have not kept what the LORD commanded you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

For you GA bowhunters on opening day:

Genesis 27:3
Now then, take your weapons, your quiver and your bow, and go out to the field and hunt game for me


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Titus 2:2 
Older men are to be sober-minded, dignified, self-controlled, sound in faith, in love, and in steadfastness.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 13
5 Through him then let us continually offer up a sacrifice of praise to God, that is, the fruit of lips that acknowledge his name.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 37:25
I have been young, and now am old, yet I have not seen the righteous forsaken or his children begging for bread.


----------



## Paymaster

formula1 said:


> Psalm 37:25
> I have been young, and now am old, yet I have not seen the righteous forsaken or his children begging for bread.



One of my favorite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 1
5 This is the message we have heard from Him and proclaim to you, that God is light, and in Him is no darkness at all. 6 If we say we have fellowship with Him while we walk in darkness, we lie and do not practice the truth.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

James 1
16 Do not be deceived, my beloved brothers. 17 Every good gift and every perfect gift is from above, coming down from the Father of lights with whom there is no variation or shadow due to change.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ezekiel 3
21 But if you warn the righteous person not to sin, and he does not sin, he shall surely live, because he took warning, and you will have delivered your soul.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Two for today:

Galatians 2:20 
I have been crucified with Christ. It is no longer I who live, but Christ who lives in me. And the life I now live in the flesh I live by faith in the Son of God, who loved me and gave himself for me.

Romans 5:17
For if, because of one man's trespass, death reigned through that one man, much more will those who receive the abundance of grace and the free gift of righteousness reign in life through the one man Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 14
1 Let not your hearts be troubled. Believe in God; believe also in me. 2 In my Father's house are many rooms. If it were not so, would I have told you that I go to prepare a place for you? 3 And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come again and will take you to myself, that where I am you may be also.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 2:7
He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the churches. To the one who conquers I will grant to eat of the tree of life, which is in the paradise of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 107
10  Some sat in darkness and in the shadow of death, prisoners in affliction and in irons,
11 for they had rebelled against the words of God, and spurned the counsel of the Most High.
12 So he bowed their hearts down with hard labor; they fell down, with none to help.
13  Then they cried to the Lord in their trouble, and he delivered them from their distress.
14 He brought them out of darkness and the shadow of death, and burst their bonds apart.
15  Let them thank the Lord for his steadfast love, for his wondrous works to the children of man!
16 For he shatters the doors of bronze and cuts in two the bars of iron.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 139
7  Where shall I go from your Spirit? Or where shall I flee from your presence?
8  If I ascend to heaven, you are there! If I make my bed in Sheol, you are there!
9 If I take the wings of the morning and dwell in the uttermost parts of the sea,
10 even there your hand shall lead me, and your right hand shall hold me.
11 If I say, “Surely the darkness shall cover me, and the light about me be night,”
12  even the darkness is not dark to you; the night is bright as the day,for darkness is as light with you.
13 For you formed my inward parts; you knitted me together in my mother's womb.
14 I praise you, for I am fearfully and wonderfully made. Wonderful are your works; my soul knows it very well.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 5:20
Woe to those who call evil good and good evil, who put darkness for light and light for darkness, who put bitter for sweet and sweet for bitter!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ezekiel 34:12
As a shepherd seeks out his flock when he is among his sheep that have been scattered, so will I seek out my sheep, and I will rescue them from all places where they have been scattered on a day of clouds and thick darkness.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 1:16
16 For I am not ashamed of the gospel, for it is the power of God for salvation to everyone who believes, to the Jew first and also to the Greek.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ecclesiastes 2:13
Then I saw that there is more gain in wisdom than in folly, as there is more gain in light than in darkness.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 112:4
Light dawns in the darkness for the upright; he is gracious, merciful, and righteous.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 42:16
And I will lead the blind in a way that they do not know, in paths that they have not known I will guide them. I will turn the darkness before them into light, the rough places into level ground. These are the things I do, and I do not forsake them.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 50:10
Who among you fears the LORD and obeys the voice of his servant? Let him who walks in darkness and has no light trust in the name of the LORD and rely on his God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 58:10
If you pour yourself out for the hungry and satisfy the desire of the afflicted, then shall your light rise in the darkness and your gloom be as the noonday.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Daniel 4:37
Now I, Nebuchadnezzar, praise and extol and honor the King of heaven, for all his works are right and his ways are just; and those who walk in pride he is able to humble.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 1
13 In him you also, when you heard the word of truth, the gospel of your salvation, and believed in him, were sealed with the promised Holy Spirit, 14 who is the guarantee of our inheritance until we acquire possession of it, to the praise of his glory.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 60:2
For behold, darkness shall cover the earth, and thick darkness the peoples; but the LORD will arise upon you, and his glory will be seen upon you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jeremiah 13:16
Give glory to the LORD your God before he brings darkness, before your feet stumble on the twilight mountains, and while you look for light he turns it into gloom and makes it deep darkness.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Daniel 2
20 Daniel answered and said: “Blessed be the name of God forever and ever, to whom belong wisdom and might.
21  He changes times and seasons; he removes kings and sets up kings; he gives wisdom to the wise and knowledge to those who have understanding;
22  he reveals deep and hidden things; he knows what is in the darkness, and the light dwells with him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Joel 2
11 The Lord utters his voice before his army, for his camp is exceedingly great; he who executes his word is powerful.  For the day of the Lord is great and very awesome; who can endure it?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Job 28
23 “God understands the way to it, and he knows its place.
24 For he looks to the ends of the earth and sees everything under the heavens.
25 When he gave to the wind its weight and apportioned the waters by measure,
26 when he made a decree for the rain and a way for the lightning of the thunder,
27 then he saw it and declared it; he established it, and searched it out.
28 And he said to man, ‘Behold, the fear of the Lord, that is wisdom, and to turn away from evil is understanding.’”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Peter 2:9 (Part) then the Lord knows how to rescue the godly from trials


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 19
7 The law of the Lord is perfect, reviving the soul; the testimony of the Lord is sure,
making wise the simple;
8 the precepts of the Lord are right, rejoicing the heart;
the commandment of the Lord is pure, enlightening the eyes;
9 the fear of the Lord is clean, enduring forever;
the rules of the Lord are true, and righteous altogether.
10 More to be desired are they than gold, even much fine gold; sweeter also than honey and drippings of the honeycomb.
11 Moreover, by them is your servant warned;in keeping them there is great reward.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Joel 2
23 “Be glad, O children of Zion,
    and rejoice in the Lord your God,
for he has given the early rain for your vindication;
    he has poured down for you abundant rain,
    the early and the latter rain, as before.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Joel 2
28 “And it shall come to pass afterward,
    that I will pour out my Spirit on all flesh;
your sons and your daughters shall prophesy,
    your old men shall dream dreams,
    and your young men shall see visions.
29 Even on the male and female servants
    in those days I will pour out my Spirit.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Amos 4:13
For behold, he who forms the mountains and creates the wind, and declares to man what is his thought, who makes the morning darkness, and treads on the heights of the earth— the LORD, the God of hosts, is his name!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Amos 5:18
Woe to you who desire the day of the LORD! Why would you have the day of the LORD? It is darkness, and not light.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Micah 7:8
Rejoice not over me, O my enemy; when I fall, I shall rise; when I sit in darkness, the LORD will be a light to me.


----------



## Ronnie T

James 1:12 Blessed is a man who perseveres under trial; for once he has been approved, he will receive the crown of life which the Lord has promised to those who love Him. 13 Let no one say when he is tempted, “I am being tempted by God”; for God cannot be tempted by evil, and He Himself does not tempt anyone.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Thanks Ronnie for today.  I'm just getting back to the computer, but here is the one I planned for Saturday, and it's just a reminder who fights your battles.  God Bless!

Nahum 1:8 
But with an overflowing flood he will make a complete end of the adversaries, and will pursue his enemies into darkness.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Zephaniah 1
14 The great day of the Lord is near, near and hastening fast; the sound of the day of the Lord is bitter; the mighty man cries aloud there.
15 A day of wrath is that day, a day of distress and anguish, a day of ruin and devastation, a day of darkness and gloom, a day of clouds and thick darkness,
16  a day of trumpet blast and battle cry against the fortified cities and against the lofty battlements.
17 I will bring distress on mankind, so that they shall walk like the blind, because they have sinned against the Lord; their blood shall be poured out like dust, and their flesh like dung.
18 Neither their silver nor their gold shall be able to deliver them on the day of the wrath of the Lord.
In the fire of his jealousy, all the earth shall be consumed; for a full and sudden end he will make of all the inhabitants of the earth.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 4
15 “The land of Zebulun and the land of Naphtali, the way of the sea, beyond the Jordan, Galilee of the Gentiles—
16 the people dwelling in darkness have seen a great light, and for those dwelling in the region and shadow of death, on them a light has dawned.”


----------



## Ronnie T

Luke 10:36  “Of these three men, who do you think was a neighbor to the man who was attacked by robbers?” 37The man replied “The one who was kind enough to help him.” Jesus told him, “Go and imitate his example!”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 6
22 “The eye is the lamp of the body. So, if your eye is healthy, your whole body will be full of light, 23 but if your eye is bad, your whole body will be full of darkness. If then the light in you is darkness, how great is the darkness!


----------



## Ronnie T

1 Timothy 1:
15   It is a trustworthy statement, deserving full acceptance, that Christ Jesus came into the world to save sinners, among whom I am foremost of all.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 22
11 “But when the king came in to look at the guests, he saw there a man who had no wedding garment. 12 And he said to him, ‘Friend, how did you get in here without a wedding garment?’ And he was speechless. 13 Then the king said to the attendants, ‘Bind him hand and foot and cast him into the outer darkness. In that place there will be weeping and gnashing of teeth.’ 14 For many are called, but few are chosen.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Long, but worth us reading, meditating, and reflecting on the whole passage:

Luke 1
67 And his father Zechariah was filled with the Holy Spirit and prophesied, saying,
68 “Blessed be the Lord God of Israel, for he has visited and redeemed his people
69 and has raised up a horn of salvation for us in the house of his servant David,
70 as he spoke by the mouth of his holy prophets from of old,
71 that we should be saved from our enemies and from the hand of all who hate us;
72 to show the mercy promised to our fathers and to remember his holy covenant,
73 the oath that he swore to our father Abraham, to grant us
74 that we, being delivered from the hand of our enemies,might serve him without fear,
75  in holiness and righteousness before him all our days.
76 And you, child, will be called the prophet of the Most High;for you will go before the Lord to prepare his ways,
77 to give knowledge of salvation to his people in the forgiveness of their sins,
78 because of the tender mercy of our God, whereby the sunrise shall visit us from on high
79 to give light to those who sit in darkness and in the shadow of death, to guide our feet into the way of peace.”


----------



## Ronnie T

Psalm 90:2  Before the mountains were born or you brought forth the whole world, from everlasting to everlasting you are God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 1:5
The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 3:19
And this is the judgment: the light has come into the world, and people loved the darkness rather than the light because their works were evil.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 8:12
Again Jesus spoke to them, saying, “I am the light of the world. Whoever follows me will not walk in darkness, but will have the light of life.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 12:35
So Jesus said to them, “The light is among you for a little while longer. Walk while you have the light, lest darkness overtake you. The one who walks in the darkness does not know where he is going.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 12:46
I have come into the world as light, so that whoever believes in me may not remain in darkness.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 32 
1 Blessed is the one whose transgression is forgiven, whose sin is covered.
2 Blessed is the man against whom the Lord counts no iniquity, and in whose spirit there is no deceit


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 39
4 “O Lord, make me know my end and what is the measure of my days; let me know how fleeting I am!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 39
12 “Hear my prayer, O Lord, and give ear to my cry; hold not your peace at my tears!For I am a sojourner with you,
a guest, like all my fathers.
13 Look away from me, that I may smile again, before I depart and am no more!”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 13:11
"And now, behold, the hand of the Lord is upon you, and you will be blind and unable to see the sun for a time.” Immediately mist and darkness fell upon him, and he went about seeking people to lead him by the hand.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 26
16 But rise and stand upon your feet, for I have appeared to you for this purpose, to appoint you as a servant and witness to the things in which you have seen me and to those in which I will appear to you, 17 delivering you from your people and from the Gentiles—to whom I am sending you 18 to open their eyes, so that they may turn from darkness to light and from the power of Satan to God, that they may receive forgiveness of sins and a place among those who are sanctified by faith in me.’


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 13:12
The night is far gone; the day is at hand. So then let us cast off the works of darkness and put on the armor of light.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Corinthians 4:5
Therefore do not pronounce judgment before the time, before the Lord comes, who will bring to light the things now hidden in darkness and will disclose the purposes of the heart. Then each one will receive his commendation from God.


----------



## 270 Sendero

Amen


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Corinthians 4:6
For God, who said, “Let light shine out of darkness,” has shone in our hearts to give the light of the knowledge of the glory of God in the face of Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Corinthians 6:14
Do not be unequally yoked with unbelievers. For what partnership has righteousness with lawlessness? Or what fellowship has light with darkness?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 5
7 Therefore do not become partners with them; 8 for at one time you were darkness, but now you are light in the Lord. Walk as children of light 9 (for the fruit of light is found in all that is good and right and true), 10 and try to discern what is pleasing to the Lord. 11 Take no part in the unfruitful works of darkness, but instead expose them. 12 For it is shameful even to speak of the things that they do in secret. 13 But when anything is exposed by the light, it becomes visible, 14 for anything that becomes visible is light.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 6:12
For we do not wrestle against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the cosmic powers over this present darkness, against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly places.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Colossians 1:13-14
13 He has delivered us from the domain of darkness and transferred us to the kingdom of his beloved Son, 14 in whom we have redemption, the forgiveness of sins.


----------



## mtnwoman

“And if it seem evil unto you to serve the LORD, choose you this day whom ye will serve; whether the gods which your fathers served that were on the other side of the flood, or the gods of the Amorites, in whose land ye dwell: but as for me and my house, we will serve the LORD.” Joshua 24:15 KJV


----------



## mtnwoman

Romans 8:39
Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## mtnwoman

This verse makes me feel like I've 'run' thru the valley of the shadow of death, and I leaped over a wall to safety...that wall was God.



Psalm 18:29
For by thee I have run through a troop; and by my God have I leaped over a wall.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Corinthians 1
28 God chose what is low and despised in the world, even things that are not, to bring to nothing things that are, 29 so that no human being might boast in the presence of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Thessalonians 5
3 While people are saying, “There is peace and security,” then sudden destruction will come upon them as labor pains come upon a pregnant woman, and they will not escape. 4 But you are not in darkness, brothers, for that day to surprise you like a thief. 5 For you are all children of light, children of the day. We are not of the night or of the darkness.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 12
18 For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest 19 and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. 20 For they could not endure the order that was given, “If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned.” 21 Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, “I tremble with fear.” 22 But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering, 23 and to the assembly of the firstborn who are enrolled in heaven, and to God, the judge of all, and to the spirits of the righteous made perfect, 24 and to Jesus, the mediator of a new covenant, and to the sprinkled blood that speaks a better word than the blood of Abel.  25 See that you do not refuse him who is speaking. For if they did not escape when they refused him who warned them on earth, much less will we escape if we reject him who warns from heaven.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 2:9
But you are a chosen race, a royal priesthood, a holy nation, a people for his own possession, that you may proclaim the excellencies of him who called you out of darkness into his marvelous light.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Peter 2
4 For if God did not spare angels when they sinned, but sent them to he$$, putting them in chains of darkness to be held for judgment; 5 if he did not spare the ancient world when he brought the flood on its ungodly people, but protected Noah, a preacher of righteousness, and seven others; 6 if he condemned the cities of Sodom and Gomorrah by burning them to ashes, and made them an example of what is going to happen to the ungodly; 7 and if he rescued Lot, a righteous man, who was distressed by the depraved conduct of the lawless 8 (for that righteous man, living among them day after day, was tormented in his righteous soul by the lawless deeds he saw and heard)— 9 if this is so, then the Lord knows how to rescue the godly from trials and to hold the unrighteous for punishment on the day of judgment.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Peter 2
17 These are waterless springs and mists driven by a storm. For them the gloom of utter darkness has been reserved. 18 For, speaking loud boasts of folly, they entice by sensual passions of the flesh those who are barely escaping from those who live in error. 19 They promise them freedom, but they themselves are slaves of corruption. For whatever overcomes a person, to that he is enslaved.


----------



## Ronnie T

2Peter 2:20 For if, after they have escaped the defilements of the world by the knowledge of the Lord and Savior Jesus Christ, they are again entangled in them and are overcome, the last state has become worse for them than the first. 21 For it would be better for them not to have known the way of righteousness, than having known it, to turn away from the holy commandment handed on to them.


----------



## Ronnie T

1John 1:5 This is the message which we have heard from Him and declare to you, that God is light and in Him is no darkness at all. 6 If we say that we have fellowship with Him, and walk in darkness, we lie and do not practice the truth. 7 But if we walk in the light as He is in the light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus Christ His Son cleanses us from all sin.


----------



## Ronnie T

1 Chronicles 29:11-13
"Yours, O LORD, is the greatness and the power 
and the glory and the majesty and the splendor, 
for everything in heaven and earth is yours. 
Yours, O LORD, is the kingdom; 
you are exalted as head over all. 
Wealth and honor come from you; 
you are the ruler of all things. 
In your hands are strength and power 
to exalt and give strength to all. 

Now, our God, we give you thanks, 
and praise your glorious name."


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Corinthians 4:15
For it is all for your sake, so that as grace extends to more and more people it may increase thanksgiving, to the glory of God.


----------



## Ronnie T

1 Chronicles 16:34
 O give thanks to the LORD, for He is good; For His lovingkindness is everlasting.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 3
19 Repent therefore, and turn back, that your sins may be blotted out, 20 that times of refreshing may come from the presence of the Lord, and that he may send the Christ appointed for you, Jesus


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 27:17 
Iron sharpens iron, and one man sharpens another.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 1
5  This is the message we have heard from him and proclaim to you, that God is light, and in him is no darkness at all.  6 If we say we have fellowship with him while we walk in darkness, we lie and do not practice the truth.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John  2
8 At the same time, it is a new commandment that I am writing to you, which is true in him and in you, because the darkness is passing away and the true light is already shining. 9 Whoever says he is in the light and hates his brother is still in darkness.


----------



## formula1

1 John 2:11  
But whoever hates his brother is in the darkness and walks in the darkness, and does not know where he is going, because the darkness has blinded his eyes.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jude 1
17 But you must remember, beloved, the predictions of the apostles of our Lord Jesus Christ. 18 They said to you, “In the last time there will be scoffers, following their own ungodly passions.” 19 It is these who cause divisions, worldly people, devoid of the Spirit. 20 But you, beloved, building yourselves up in your most holy faith and praying in the Holy Spirit, 21 keep yourselves in the love of God, waiting for the mercy of our Lord Jesus Christ that leads to eternal life. 22 And have mercy on those who doubt; 23 save others by snatching them out of the fire; to others show mercy with fear, hating even the garment stained by the flesh.


----------



## Ronnie T

Isaiah 55:8-11, For my thoughts are not your thoughts, neither are your ways my ways, declares the LORD. For as
the heavens are higher than the earth, so are my ways higher than your ways and my thoughts than your thoughts.
For as the rain and the snow come down from heaven and do not return there but water the earth, making it bring
forth and sprout, giving seed to the sower and bread to the eater, so shall my word be that goes out from my mouth; it
shall not return to me empty, but it shall accomplish that which I purpose, and shall succeed in the thing for which I
sent it.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 29 
1 Ascribe to the Lord, O heavenly beings, ascribe to the Lord glory and strength.
2 Ascribe to the Lord the glory due his name; worship the Lord in the splendor of holiness.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 130
3 If you, O Lord, should mark iniquities, O Lord, who could stand?
4 But with you there is forgiveness, that you may be feared.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jude 1
17 But you must remember, beloved, the predictions of the apostles of our Lord Jesus Christ. 18 They said to you, “In the last time there will be scoffers, following their own ungodly passions.” 19 It is these who cause divisions, worldly people, devoid of the Spirit. 20 But you, beloved, building yourselves up in your most holy faith and praying in the Holy Spirit, 21 keep yourselves in the love of God, waiting for the mercy of our Lord Jesus Christ that leads to eternal life. 22 And have mercy on those who doubt; 23 save others by snatching them out of the fire; to others show mercy with fear, hating even the garment stained by the flesh.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 8
15 For you did not receive the spirit of slavery to fall back into fear, but you have received the Spirit of adoption as sons, by whom we cry, “Abba! Father!” 16 The Spirit himself bears witness with our spirit that we are children of God, 17 and if children, then heirs—heirs of God and fellow heirs with Christ, provided we suffer with him in order that we may also be glorified with him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 1
13 In him you also, when you heard the word of truth, the gospel of your salvation, and believed in him, were sealed with the promised Holy Spirit, 14 who is the guarantee of our inheritance until we acquire possession of it, to the praise of his glory.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Galatians 4
4 But when the fullness of time had come, God sent forth his Son, born of woman, born under the law, 5 to redeem those who were under the law, so that we might receive adoption as sons. 6 And because you are sons, God has sent the Spirit of his Son into our hearts, crying, “Abba! Father!” 7 So you are no longer a slave, but a son, and if a son, then an heir through God.


----------



## formula1

1 John 1:15
Do not love the world or the things in the world. If anyone loves the world, the love of the Father is not in him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 3:6
This mystery is that the Gentiles are fellow heirs, members of the same body, and partakers of the promise in Christ Jesus through the gospel.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Titus 3
4 But when the kindness and love of God our Savior appeared, 5 He saved us, not because of righteous things we had done, but because of His mercy. He saved us through the washing of rebirth and renewal by the Holy Spirit, 6 whom He poured out on us generously through Jesus Christ our Savior, 7 so that, having been justified by His grace, we might become heirs having the hope of eternal life.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 6
17 So when God desired to show more convincingly to the heirs of the promise the unchangeable character of his purpose, he guaranteed it with an oath, 18 so that by two unchangeable things, in which it is impossible for God to lie, we who have fled for refuge might have strong encouragement to hold fast to the hope set before us.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

James 2:5
Listen, my beloved brothers, has not God chosen those who are poor in the world to be rich in faith and heirs of the kingdom, which he has promised to those who love him?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 3:7
Likewise, husbands, live with your wives in an understanding way, showing honor to the woman as the weaker vessel, since they are heirs with you of the grace of life, so that your prayers may not be hindered.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 4
13 For the promise to Abraham and his offspring that he would be heir of the world did not come through the law but through the righteousness of faith. 14 For if it is the adherents of the law who are to be the heirs, faith is null and the promise is void.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 34:18
The LORD is near to the brokenhearted and saves the crushed in spirit.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 28:14
Blessed is the one who fears the LORD always, but whoever hardens his heart will fall into calamity.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

James 4
8 Draw near to God, and he will draw near to you. Cleanse your hands, you sinners, and purify your hearts, you double-minded. 9 Be wretched and mourn and weep. Let your laughter be turned to mourning and your joy to gloom. 10 Humble yourselves before the Lord, and he will exalt you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 18:3
I call upon the LORD, who is worthy to be praised, and I am saved from my enemies.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Corinthians 5:17
Therefore, if anyone is in Christ, he is a new creation. The old has passed away; behold, the new has come.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 15:8
By this my Father is glorified, that you bear much fruit and so prove to be my disciples.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 24:36
“But concerning that day and hour no one knows, not even the angels of heaven, nor the Son, but the Father only.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 66:15-16
15 “For behold, the LORD will come in fire, and his chariots like the whirlwind, to render his anger in fury, and his rebuke with flames of fire. 16 For by fire will the LORD enter into judgment, and by his sword, with all flesh; and those slain by the LORD shall be many.


----------



## formula1

Romans 8:24-25
24 For we were saved in this hope, but hope that is seen is not hope; for why does one still hope for what he sees? 25 But if we hope for what we do not see, then we eagerly wait for it with perseverence.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Luke 1
31 And behold, you will conceive in your womb and bear a son, and you shall call his name Jesus. 32 He will be great and will be called the Son of the Most High. And the Lord God will give to him the throne of his father David, 33 and he will reign over the house of Jacob forever, and of his kingdom there will be no end.” 34 And Mary said to the angel, “How will this be, since I am a virgin?” 35 And the angel answered her, “The Holy Spirit will come upon you, and the power of the Most High will overshadow you; therefore the child to be born will be called holy—the Son of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

For Dec 25th

Luke 2
1 In those days a decree went out from Caesar Augustus that all the world should be registered. 2 This was the first registration when Quirinius was governor of Syria. 3 And all went to be registered, each to his own town. 4 And Joseph also went up from Galilee, from the town of Nazareth, to Judea, to the city of David, which is called Bethlehem, because he was of the house and lineage of David, 5 to be registered with Mary, his betrothed, who was with child. 6 And while they were there, the time came for her to give birth. 7 And she gave birth to her firstborn son and wrapped him in swaddling cloths and laid him in a manger, because there was no place for them in the inn.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

For Dec 26th:

Luke 2
36 And there was a prophetess, Anna, the daughter of Phanuel, of the tribe of Asher. She was advanced in years, having lived with her husband seven years from when she was a virgin, 37 and then as a widow until she was eighty-four. She did not depart from the temple, worshiping with fasting and prayer night and day. 38 And coming up at that very hour she began to give thanks to God and to speak of Him to all who were waiting for the redemption of Jerusalem.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 45
6 Your throne, O God, is forever and ever. The scepter of your kingdom is a scepter of uprightness;
7 you have loved righteousness and hated wickedness.  Therefore God, your God, has anointed you with the oil of gladness beyond your companions;
8 your robes are all fragrant with myrrh and aloes and cassia.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 27
11 Teach me your way, O Lord, and lead me on a level path because of my enemies.
12 Give me not up to the will of my adversaries; for false witnesses have risen against me, and they breathe out violence.
13 I believe that I shall look upon the goodness of the Lord in the land of the living!
14 Wait for the Lord; be strong, and let your heart take courage; wait for the Lord!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

3 John 1:4 
I have no greater joy than to hear that my children are walking in the truth.


----------



## formula1

John 16:33
I have said these things to you, that in me you may have peace. In this world you will have tribulation. But take heart, I have overcome the world.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 6:40
For this is the will of my Father, that everyone who looks on the Son and believes in him should have eternal life, and I will raise him up on the last day.”


----------



## Ronnie T

Happy New Year everyone.

Eccl 7:8 “The end of a thing is better than its beginning”.


----------



## formula1

Thanks Ronnie. Great Scripture and Happy New Year.


----------



## Bentrod

Happy New Year All !
Joshua 5:12


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 21:5
And he who was seated on the throne said, “Behold, I am making all things new.” Also he said, “Write this down, for these words are trustworthy and true.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Exodus 34:6-8
6 The Lord passed before him and proclaimed, “The Lord, the Lord, a God merciful and gracious, slow to anger, and abounding in steadfast love and faithfulness, 7 keeping steadfast love for thousands,forgiving iniquity and transgression and sin, but who will by no means clear the guilty, visiting the iniquity of the fathers on the children and the children's children, to the third and the fourth generation.” 8 And Moses quickly bowed his head toward the earth and worshiped.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Daniel 3:25
He answered and said, “But I see four men unbound, walking in the midst of the fire, and they are not hurt; and the appearance of the fourth is like a son of the gods.”


----------



## formula1

Psalm 91:2
I will say of the Lord, "He is my refuge and my fortress; My God, in Him I will trust."


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ezekiel 18
31 Cast away from you all the transgressions that you have committed, and make yourselves a new heart and a new spirit! Why will you die, O house of Israel? 32 For I have no pleasure in the death of anyone, declares the Lord God; so turn, and live.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 12:14
Strive for peace with everyone, and for the holiness without which no one will see the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 12:9-10
9 Besides this, we have had earthly fathers who disciplined us and we respected them. Shall we not much more be subject to the Father of spirits and live? 10 For they disciplined us for a short time as it seemed best to them, but he disciplines us for our good, that we may share his holiness. 11 For the moment all discipline seems painful rather than pleasant, but later it yields the peaceful fruit of righteousness to those who have been trained by it.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Exodus 15:11
Who is like you, O LORD, among the gods? Who is like you, majestic in holiness, awesome in glorious deeds, doing wonders?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 65:4 
Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 35
8 And a highway shall be there,and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it.  It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray.
9 No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there.
10 And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing;everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy,and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.


----------



## dusty

*Jan. 13, 2013*

"Be still and know that I am God." - Psalm 46:10


 As Christians, we know that God is all around us. But we still need to take time each day to reflect and feel joy that God is everywhere, He knows everything and He can help us. God Bless you and have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## crackerdave

Thanks, Dusty, and may God bless you for posting that.

The Pharisees and Sadducees were trying to "tempt" God, and they asked that Jesus send them a sign from heaven.In Matthew 16:2-4, He answered and said unto them,When it is evening, ye say, It will be fair weather: for the sky is red. And in the morning it will be foul weather to-day: for the sky is red and lowering.O ye hypocrites, ye can discern the face of the sky; but can ye not discern the signs of the times? A wicked and adulterous generation seeketh after a sign; and there shall no sign be given unto it, but the sign of the prophet Jonas. And he left them and departed.


----------



## crackerdave

Proverbs 21:21
He that followeth after righteuosness and mercy findeth life, righteousness, and honor.


----------



## crackerdave

Proverbs 22:1
A good name is rather to be chosen than great riches, and loving favor rather than silver and gold.


----------



## Inthegarge

Dave, I wish more Christians would remember this verse....We are our own worse enemy..........


----------



## crackerdave

Inthegarge said:


> Dave, I wish more Christians would remember this verse....We are our own worse enemy..........


You're right, brother.Most of our troubles we bring on ourselves by not listening to what God is telling us.

Jesus said in John 7:24 "Judge not according to the appearance, but judge righteous judgment."


----------



## crackerdave

I humbly apologize for not posting this morning.I'll try not to forget tomorrow morning.


----------



## crackerdave

Psalm 41:1 says "Blessed is he that considereth the poor: the Lord will deliver him in time of trouble."

There, but for the grace of God, go you and I.My heart and prayers go out to the poor and homeless folks - especially when it's cold outside.I know how that feels.


----------



## crackerdave

Proverbs 40:4
Blessed is that man that maketh the Lord his trust, and respecteth not the proud, nor such as turn to lies.


----------



## crackerdave

Proverbs 27:1
Boast not thyself of to-morrow; for thou knowest not what a day may bring forth.


----------



## crackerdave

Acts 5:29
Then Peter and the other apostles answered and said, We ought to obey God rather than men.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Galatians 3
5 Does he who supplies the Spirit to you and works miracles among you do so by works of the law, or by hearing with faith— 6 just as Abraham “believed God, and it was counted to him as righteousness”? 7 Know then that it is those of faith who are the sons of Abraham.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Galatians 3
11 Now it is evident that no one is justified before God by the law, for “The righteous shall live by faith.” 12 But the law is not of faith, rather “The one who does them shall live by them.” 13 Christ redeemed us from the curse of the law by becoming a curse for us—for it is written, “Cursed is everyone who is hanged on a tree”— 14 so that in Christ Jesus the blessing of Abraham might come to the Gentiles, so that we might receive the promised Spirit through faith.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Galatians 3
23 Now before faith came, we were held captive under the law, imprisoned until the coming faith would be revealed. 24 So then, the law was our guardian until Christ came, in order that we might be justified by faith. 25 But now that faith has come, we are no longer under a guardian, 26 for in Christ Jesus you are all sons of God, through faith. 27 For as many of you as were baptized into Christ have put on Christ. 28 There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither slave nor free, there is no male and female, for you are all one in Christ Jesus. 29 And if you are Christ's, then you are Abraham's offspring, heirs according to promise.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hosea 10:12
Sow for yourselves righteousness; reap steadfast love; break up your fallow ground, for it is time to seek the Lord, that He may come and reign righteousness upon you.


----------



## dusty

*01/27/2013*

"Be kind to one another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, as God in Christ forgave you." - Ephesians 4:32




Without compassion and love, the world would be a dark, scary place. Find time in your day to truly show someone love, for God wants us to love each other. It brings Him and the rest of the world joy! Have a blessed Sunday!


----------



## dusty

*01/28/2013*

"To each is given the manifestation of the Spirit for the common good." - 1 Corinthians 12:7

God has given us life, this world, His only Son and countless spiritual gifts. Thank Him daily for everything that has been done for us and try to build a good life. All He wants us to do is try!


----------



## dusty

*01/29/2013*

"Again Jesus spoke to them, saying, 'I am the light of the world. Whoever follows me will not walk in darkness, but will have the light of life.'" - John 8:12


Jesus has brought all of us out from darkness, for He is the light of the world. Without His sacrifice, we wouldn't be able to be received into paradise like we are now. So, thank you Jesus, for giving us everlasting life!


----------



## dusty

*01/30/2013*

"Little children, let us not love in word or talk but in deed and in truth." - 1 John 3:18


Life can be like a potluck dinner... and for it to be truly enjoyable, we should all bring our best gifts to the table. So choose to enjoy life by being the best you can be and trying to see the best in others (even if their roast is a little dry)!


----------



## dusty

*01/31/2013*

"Whoever is generous to the poor lends to the Lord, and he will repay him for his deed." - Proverbs 19:17


If you help others, it is like you are helping God. He wants us to be kind, to share and to put others in our life first. Life is what we make of us, so be brave and do the hard thing sometimes - you won't regret it!


----------



## dusty

*02/01/2013*

"Do you not know that you are God's temple and that God's Spirit dwells in you?" - 1 Corinthians 3:16


As each day passes in this new year, remember that you are never alone! Each new adventure you face, you'll face with God. His spirit dwells within every one of us! So, don't be afraid to experience life, you will always have Jesus by your side!


----------



## dusty

*02/02/2013*

"Whoever despises his neighbor is a sinner, but blessed is he who is generous to the poor." - Proverbs 14:21


! At the end of our lives, the only thing that will matter is our faith in God. Did we truly have faith? Were we good Christians? These are important questions that are going to be answered... so start living a happy, positive life now.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 8:13
For if you live according to the flesh you will die; but if by the Spirit you put to death the deeds of the body, you will live.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 1:4 
In Him was life, and the life was the light of men.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 15:5 
I am the vine; you are the branches. Whoever abides in me and I in him, he it is that bears much fruit, for apart from me you can do nothing.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 4
4 Now to the one who works, his wages are not counted as a gift but as his due. 5 And to the one who does not work but believes in Him who justifies the ungodly, his faith is counted as righteousness, 6 just as David also speaks of the blessing of the one to whom God counts righteousness apart from works:
7 “Blessed are those whose lawless deeds are forgiven,
    and whose sins are covered;
8 blessed is the man against whom the Lord will not count his sin.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 2:22 
In Him you also are being built together into a dwelling place for God by the Spirit.

And a bonus...

Proverbs 30:5 
Every word of God proves true; He is a shield to those who take refuge in Him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Collosians 2
6 Therefore, as you received Christ Jesus the Lord, so walk in him, 7 rooted and built up in him and established in the faith, just as you were taught, abounding in thanksgiving.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Thessalonians 1
11 To this end we always pray for you, that our God may make you worthy of His calling and may fulfill every resolve for good and every work of faith by His power, 
12 so that the name of our Lord Jesus may be glorified in you, and you in Him, according to the grace of our God and the Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 1
8 Though you have not seen him, you love him. Though you do not now see him, you believe in him and rejoice with joy that is inexpressible and filled with glory, 9 obtaining the outcome of your faith, the salvation of your souls.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 1:5 
This is the message we have heard from Him and proclaim to you, that God is light, and in Him is no darkness at all.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Let's continue:
1 John 1
6 If we say we have fellowship with Him while we walk in darkness, we lie and do not practice the truth. 

7 But if we walk in the light, as He is in the light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus His Son cleanses us from all sin. 

8 If we say we have no sin, we deceive ourselves, and the truth is not in us. 

9 If we confess our sins, He is faithful and just to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. 

10 If we say we have not sinned, we make Him a liar, and His word is not in us.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Continuing:

1 John 2
2 My little children, I am writing these things to you so that you may not sin. But if anyone does sin, we have an advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous. 2 He is the propitiation for our sins, and not for ours only but also for the sins of the whole world. 

3 And by this we know that we have come to know Him, if we keep his commandments. 

4 Whoever says “I know Him” but does not keep his commandments is a liar, and the truth is not in him, 5 but whoever keeps His word, in him truly the love of God is perfected. 

By this we may know that we are in Him: 6 whoever says he abides in Him ought to walk in the same way in which He walked.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 2
9 Whoever says he is in the light and hates his brother is still in darkness. 10 Whoever loves his brother abides in the light, and in him there is no cause for stumbling. 11 But whoever hates his brother is in the darkness and walks in the darkness, and does not know where he is going, because the darkness has blinded his eyes.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John  3
9 No one born of God makes a practice of sinning, for God's seed abides in him, and he cannot keep on sinning because he has been born of God. 10 By this it is evident who are the children of God, and who are the children of the devil: whoever does not practice righteousness is not of God, nor is the one who does not love his brother.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 3
14 We know that we have passed out of death into life, because we love the brothers. Whoever does not love abides in death. 15 Everyone who hates his brother is a murderer, and you know that no murderer has eternal life abiding in him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 3
21 Beloved, if our heart does not condemn us, we have confidence before God; 22 and whatever we ask we receive from him, because we keep his commandments and do what pleases him. 23 And this is his commandment, that we believe in the name of his Son Jesus Christ and love one another, just as he has commanded us. 24 Whoever keeps his commandments abides in God, and God in him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 4
7 Beloved, let us love one another, for love is from God, and whoever loves has been born of God and knows God. 8 Anyone who does not love does not know God, because God is love.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 4
13 By this we know that we abide in him and he in us, because he has given us of his Spirit. 14 And we have seen and testify that the Father has sent his Son to be the Savior of the world. 15 Whoever confesses that Jesus is the Son of God, God abides in him, and he in God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 4
19 We love because he first loved us. 20 If anyone says, “I love God,” and hates his brother, he is a liar; for he who does not love his brother whom he has seen cannot love God whom he has not seen. 21 And this commandment we have from him: whoever loves God must also love his brother.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 5
1 Everyone who believes that Jesus is the Christ has been born of God, and everyone who loves the Father loves whoever has been born of Him. 2 By this we know that we love the children of God, when we love God and obey His commandments.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 5
4 For everyone who has been born of God overcomes the world. And this is the victory that has overcome the world—our faith. 5 Who is it that overcomes the world except the one who believes that Jesus is the Son of God?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 5
10 Whoever believes in the Son of God has the testimony in himself. Whoever does not believe God has made him a liar, because he has not believed in the testimony that God has borne concerning his Son.


----------



## formula1

1 John 5
11 And this is the testimony, that God gave us eternal life, and this life is in his Son. 12 Whoever has the Son has life; whoever does not have the Son of God does not have life.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 5
13 I write these things to you who believe in the name of the Son of God that you may know that you have eternal life. 14 And this is the confidence that we have toward Him, that if we ask anything according to His will he hears us. 15 And if we know that He hears us in whatever we ask, we know that we have the requests that we have asked of Him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 5
18 We know that everyone who has been born of God does not keep on sinning, but He who was born of God protects him, and the evil one does not touch him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 5
19 We know that we are from God, and the whole world lies in the power of the evil one.  20 And we know that the Son of God has come and has given us understanding, so that we may know Him who is true; and we are in Him who is true, in His Son Jesus Christ. He is the true God and eternal life.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 John 1
8 Watch yourselves, so that you may not lose what we have worked for, but may win a full reward. 9 Everyone who goes on ahead and does not abide in the teaching of Christ, does not have God. Whoever abides in the teaching has both the Father and the Son.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

3 John 1
4 I have no greater joy than to hear that my children are walking in the truth.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

3 John 1
11 Beloved, do not imitate evil but imitate good. Whoever does good is from God; whoever does evil has not seen God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 1
6 So when they had come together, they asked Him, “Lord, will You at this time restore the kingdom to Israel?” 7 He said to them, “It is not for you to know times or seasons that the Father has fixed by his own authority. 8 But you will receive power when the Holy Spirit has come upon you, and you will be My witnesses in Jerusalem and in all Judea and Samaria, and to the end of the earth.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 2:4 And they were all filled with the Holy Spirit and began to speak in other tongues as the Spirit gave them utterance.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 2
32 This Jesus God raised up, and of that we all are witnesses. 33 Being therefore exalted at the right hand of God, and having received from the Father the promise of the Holy Spirit, He has poured out this that you yourselves are seeing and hearing.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 2
37 Now when they heard this they were cut to the heart, and said to Peter and the rest of the apostles, “Brothers, what shall we do?” 38 And Peter said to them, “Repent and be baptized every one of you in the name of Jesus Christ for the forgiveness of your sins, and you will receive the gift of the Holy Spirit. 39 For the promise is for you and for your children and for all who are far off, everyone whom the Lord our God calls to himself.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 2
44 And all who believed were together and had all things in common. 45 And they were selling their possessions and belongings and distributing the proceeds to all, as any had need. 46 And day by day, attending the temple together and breaking bread in their homes, they received their food with glad and generous hearts, 47 praising God and having favor with all the people. And the Lord added to their number day by day those who were being saved.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 3
5 And he fixed his attention on them, expecting to receive something from them. 6 But Peter said, “I have no silver and gold, but what I do have I give to you. In the name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth, rise up and walk!” 7 And he took him by the right hand and raised him up, and immediately his feet and ankles were made strong. 8 And leaping up he stood and began to walk, and entered the temple with them, walking and leaping and praising God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 3
11 While he clung to Peter and John, all the people, utterly astounded, ran together to them in the portico called Solomon's. 12 And when Peter saw it he addressed the people: “Men of Israel, why do you wonder at this, or why do you stare at us, as though by our own power or piety we have made him walk? 13 The God of Abraham, the God of Isaac, and the God of Jacob, the God of our fathers, glorified his servant Jesus, whom you delivered over and denied in the presence of Pilate, when he had decided to release him. 14 But you denied the Holy and Righteous One, and asked for a murderer to be granted to you, 15 and you killed the Author of life, whom God raised from the dead. To this we are witnesses. 16 And His name—by faith in His name—has made this man strong whom you see and know, and the faith that is through Jesus has given the man this perfect health in the presence of you all.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 3
17 “And now, brothers, I know that you acted in ignorance, as did also your rulers. 18 But what God foretold by the mouth of all the prophets, that his Christ would suffer, he thus fulfilled. 19 Repent therefore, and turn back, that your sins may be blotted out, 20 that times of refreshing may come from the presence of the Lord, and that he may send the Christ appointed for you, Jesus, 21 whom heaven must receive until the time for restoring all the things about which God spoke by the mouth of his holy prophets long ago.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 4
7 And when they had set them in the midst, they inquired, “By what power or by what name did you do this?” 8 Then Peter, filled with the Holy Spirit, said to them, “Rulers of the people and elders, 9 if we are being examined today concerning a good deed done to a crippled man, by what means this man has been healed, 10 let it be known to all of you and to all the people of Israel that by the name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth, whom you crucified, whom God raised from the dead—by him this man is standing before you well. 11 This Jesus is the stone that was rejected by you, the builders, which has become the cornerstone. 12 And there is salvation in no one else, for there is no other name under heaven given among men by which we must be saved.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 4
18 So they called them and charged them not to speak or teach at all in the name of Jesus. 19 But Peter and John answered them, “Whether it is right in the sight of God to listen to you rather than to God, you must judge, 20 for we cannot but speak of what we have seen and heard.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 4
29 And now, Lord, look upon their threats and grant to your servants to continue to speak your word with all boldness, 30 while you stretch out your hand to heal, and signs and wonders are performed through the name of your holy servant Jesus. 31 And when they had prayed, the place in which they were gathered together was shaken, and they were all filled with the Holy Spirit and continued to speak the word of God with boldness.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 4
32 Now the full number of those who believed were of one heart and soul, and no one said that any of the things that belonged to him was his own, but they had everything in common. 33 And with great power the apostles were giving their testimony to the resurrection of the Lord Jesus, and great grace was upon them all.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 5
1 But a man named Ananias, with his wife Sapphira, sold a piece of property, 2 and with his wife's knowledge he kept back for himself some of the proceeds and brought only a part of it and laid it at the apostles' feet. 3 But Peter said, “Ananias, why has Satan filled your heart to lie to the Holy Spirit and to keep back for yourself part of the proceeds of the land? 4 While it remained unsold, did it not remain your own? And after it was sold, was it not at your disposal? Why is it that you have contrived this deed in your heart? You have not lied to man but to God.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 5
14 And more than ever believers were added to the Lord, multitudes of both men and women, 15 so that they even carried out the sick into the streets and laid them on cots and mats, that as Peter came by at least his shadow might fall on some of them. 16 The people also gathered from the towns around Jerusalem, bringing the sick and those afflicted with unclean spirits, and they were all healed.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 5
27 And when they had brought them, they set them before the council. And the high priest questioned them, 28 saying, “We strictly charged you not to teach in this name, yet here you have filled Jerusalem with your teaching, and you intend to bring this man's blood upon us.” 29 But Peter and the apostles answered, “We must obey God rather than men. 30 The God of our fathers raised Jesus, whom you killed by hanging him on a tree. 31 God exalted him at his right hand as Leader and Savior, to give repentance to Israel and forgiveness of sins. 32 And we are witnesses to these things, and so is the Holy Spirit, whom God has given to those who obey him.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 5
41 Then they left the presence of the council, rejoicing that they were counted worthy to suffer dishonor for the name. 42 And every day, in the temple and from house to house, they did not cease teaching and preaching that the Christ is Jesus.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 6
5 And what they said pleased the whole gathering, and they chose Stephen, a man full of faith and of the Holy Spirit, and Philip, and Prochorus, and Nicanor, and Timon, and Parmenas, and Nicolaus, a proselyte of Antioch.  6 These they set before the apostles, and they prayed and laid their hands on them.  7 And the word of God continued to increase, and the number of the disciples multiplied greatly in Jerusalem, and a great many of the priests became obedient to the faith.  8 And Stephen, full of grace and power, was doing great wonders and signs among the people.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 6
9 Then some of those who belonged to the synagogue of the Freedmen (as it was called), and of the Cyrenians, and of the Alexandrians, and of those from Cilicia and Asia, rose up and disputed with Stephen. 10 But they could not withstand the wisdom and the Spirit with which he was speaking.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 7
51 “You stiff-necked people, uncircumcised in heart and ears, you always resist the Holy Spirit. As your fathers did, so do you. 52 Which of the prophets did your fathers not persecute? And they killed those who announced beforehand the coming of the Righteous One, whom you have now betrayed and murdered, 53 you who received the law as delivered by angels and did not keep it.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 7
54 Now when they heard these things they were enraged, and they ground their teeth at him. 55 But he, full of the Holy Spirit, gazed into heaven and saw the glory of God, and Jesus standing at the right hand of God. 56 And he said, “Behold, I see the heavens opened, and the Son of Man standing at the right hand of God.” 57 But they cried out with a loud voice and stopped their ears and rushed together at him. 58 Then they cast him out of the city and stoned him. And the witnesses laid down their garments at the feet of a young man named Saul.


----------



## formula1

Acts 8
1 And there arose on that day a great persecution against the church in Jerusalem,  and they were all scattered throughout the regions of Judea and Samaria,  except the apostles.


----------



## formula1

Acts 8
4 Therefore those who were scattered went everywhere preaching the word.


----------



## formula1

Acts 8
5 Then Phillip went down to the city of Samaria and preached Christ to them. 6 And the multitudes with one accord heeded the things spoken by Phillip,  hearing and seeing the miracles which he did.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 8
14 Now when the apostles at Jerusalem heard that Samaria had received the word of God, they sent to them Peter and John, 15 who came down and prayed for them that they might receive the Holy Spirit, 16 for he had not yet fallen on any of them, but they had only been baptized in the name of the Lord Jesus. 17 Then they laid their hands on them and they received the Holy Spirit.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 8
18 Now when Simon saw that the Spirit was given through the laying on of the apostles' hands, he offered them money, 19 saying, “Give me this power also, so that anyone on whom I lay my hands may receive the Holy Spirit.” 20 But Peter said to him, “May your silver perish with you, because you thought you could obtain the gift of God with money! 21 You have neither part nor lot in this matter, for your heart is not right before God. 22 Repent, therefore, of this wickedness of yours, and pray to the Lord that, if possible, the intent of your heart may be forgiven you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 8
34 And the eunuch said to Philip, “About whom, I ask you, does the prophet say this, about himself or about someone else?” 35 Then Philip opened his mouth, and beginning with this Scripture he told him the good news about Jesus. 36 And as they were going along the road they came to some water, and the eunuch said, “See, here is water! What prevents me from being baptized?” 38 And he commanded the chariot to stop, and they both went down into the water, Philip and the eunuch, and he baptized him. 39 And when they came up out of the water, the Spirit of the Lord carried Philip away, and the eunuch saw him no more, and went on his way rejoicing.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Acts 9
Now as he went on his way, he approached Damascus, and suddenly a light from heaven flashed around him. 4 And falling to the ground he heard a voice saying to him, "Saul, Saul, why are you persecuting me?" 5 And he said, "Who are you Lord?" And He said, "l am Jesus, whom you are persecuting."


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Acts 9
17 So Ananias departed and entered the house. And laying his hands on him he said, "Brother Saul,  the Lord Jesus who appeared to you on the road by which you came has sent me so that you may regain your sight and be filled with the Holy Spirit." 18 And immediately something like scales fell from his eyes, and he regained his sight. Then he arose and was baptised; 19 and taking food, he was strengthened.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 9
22 But Saul increased all the more in strength, and confounded the Jews who lived in Damascus by proving that Jesus was the Christ.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 9
23 When many days had passed, the Jews plotted to kill him, 24 but their plot became known to Saul. They were watching the gates day and night in order to kill him, 25 but his disciples took him by night and let him down through an opening in the wall, lowering him in a basket.
26 And when he had come to Jerusalem, he attempted to join the disciples. And they were all afraid of him, for they did not believe that he was a disciple. 27 But Barnabas took him and brought him to the apostles and declared to them how on the road he had seen the Lord, who spoke to him, and how at Damascus he had preached boldly in the name of Jesus. 28 So he went in and out among them at Jerusalem, preaching boldly in the name of the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 9
31 So the church throughout all Judea and Galilee and Samaria had peace and was being built up. And walking in the fear of the Lord and in the comfort of the Holy Spirit, it multiplied.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 9
32 Now as Peter went here and there among them all, he came down also to the saints who lived at Lydda. 33 There he found a man named Aeneas, bedridden for eight years, who was paralyzed. 34 And Peter said to him, “Aeneas, Jesus Christ heals you; rise and make your bed.” And immediately he rose. 35 And all the residents of Lydda and Sharon saw him, and they turned to the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 9
36 Now there was in Joppa a disciple named Tabitha, which, translated, means Dorcas. She was full of good works and acts of charity. 37 In those days she became ill and died, and when they had washed her, they laid her in an upper room. 38 Since Lydda was near Joppa, the disciples, hearing that Peter was there, sent two men to him, urging him, “Please come to us without delay.” 39 So Peter rose and went with them. And when he arrived, they took him to the upper room. All the widows stood beside him weeping and showing tunics and other garments that Dorcas made while she was with them. 40 But Peter put them all outside, and knelt down and prayed; and turning to the body he said, “Tabitha, arise.” And she opened her eyes, and when she saw Peter she sat up. 41 And he gave her his hand and raised her up. Then calling the saints and widows, he presented her alive. 42 And it became known throughout all Joppa, and many believed in the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 10
19 And while Peter was pondering the vision, the Spirit said to him, “Behold, three men are looking for you. 20 Rise and go down and accompany them without hesitation, for I have sent them.” 21 And Peter went down to the men and said, “I am the one you are looking for. What is the reason for your coming?” 22 And they said, “Cornelius, a centurion, an upright and God-fearing man, who is well spoken of by the whole Jewish nation, was directed by a holy angel to send for you to come to his house and to hear what you have to say.” 23 So he invited them in to be his guests.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 10 
25 When Peter entered, Cornelius met him and fell down at his feet and worshiped him. 26 But Peter lifted him up, saying, “Stand up; I too am a man.” 27 And as he talked with him, he went in and found many persons gathered. 28 And he said to them, “You yourselves know how unlawful it is for a Jew to associate with or to visit anyone of another nation, but God has shown me that I should not call any person common or unclean. 29 So when I was sent for, I came without objection. I ask then why you sent for me.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 10 
30 And Cornelius said, “Four days ago, about this hour, I was praying in my house at the ninth hour,and behold, a man stood before me in bright clothing 31 and said, ‘Cornelius, your prayer has been heard and your alms have been remembered before God. 32 Send therefore to Joppa and ask for Simon who is called Peter. He is lodging in the house of Simon, a tanner, by the sea.’ 33 So I sent for you at once, and you have been kind enough to come. Now therefore we are all here in the presence of God to hear all that you have been commanded by the Lord.” 34 So Peter opened his mouth and said: “Truly I understand that God shows no partiality, 35 but in every nation anyone who fears him and does what is right is acceptable to him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 10
44 While Peter was still saying these things, the Holy Spirit fell on all who heard the word. 45 And the believers from among the circumcised who had come with Peter were amazed, because the gift of the Holy Spirit was poured out even on the Gentiles. 46 For they were hearing them speaking in tongues and extolling God. Then Peter declared, 47 “Can anyone withhold water for baptizing these people, who have received the Holy Spirit just as we have?”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 11
15 As I began to speak, the Holy Spirit fell on them just as on us at the beginning. 16 And I remembered the word of the Lord, how he said, ‘John baptized with water, but you will be baptized with the Holy Spirit.’ 17 If then God gave the same gift to them as he gave to us when we believed in the Lord Jesus Christ, who was I that I could stand in God's way?” 18 When they heard these things they fell silent. And they glorified God, saying, “Then to the Gentiles also God has granted repentance that leads to life.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 11
21 And the hand of the Lord was with them, and a great number who believed turned to the Lord. 22 The report of this came to the ears of the church in Jerusalem, and they sent Barnabas to Antioch. 23 When he came and saw the grace of God, he was glad, and he exhorted them all to remain faithful to the Lord with steadfast purpose, 24 for he was a good man, full of the Holy Spirit and of faith. And a great many people were added to the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 12
1 About that time Herod the king laid violent hands on some who belonged to the church. 2 He killed James the brother of John with the sword, 3 and when he saw that it pleased the Jews, he proceeded to arrest Peter also. This was during the days of Unleavened Bread. 4 And when he had seized him, he put him in prison, delivering him over to four squads of soldiers to guard him, intending after the Passover to bring him out to the people. 5 So Peter was kept in prison, but earnest prayer for him was made to God by the church.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 12
24 But the word of God increased and multiplied.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 13
1 Now there were in the church at Antioch prophets and teachers, Barnabas, Simeon who was called Niigeer , Lucius of Cyrene, Manaen a lifelong friend of Herod the tetrarch, and Saul. 2 While they were worshiping the Lord and fasting, the Holy Spirit said, “Set apart for me Barnabas and Saul for the work to which I have called them.” 3 Then after fasting and praying they laid their hands on them and sent them off.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 13
46 And Paul and Barnabas spoke out boldly, saying, “It was necessary that the word of God be spoken first to you. Since you thrust it aside and judge yourselves unworthy of eternal life, behold, we are turning to the Gentiles. 47 For so the Lord has commanded us, saying,

“‘I have made you a light for the Gentiles,
    that you may bring salvation to the ends of the earth.’”

48 And when the Gentiles heard this, they began rejoicing and glorifying the word of the Lord, and as many as were appointed to eternal life believed. 49 And the word of the Lord was spreading throughout the whole region.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 13
36 For David, after he had served the purpose of God in his own generation, fell asleep and was laid with his fathers and saw corruption, 37 but he whom God raised up did not see corruption. 38 Let it be known to you therefore, brothers, that through this man forgiveness of sins is proclaimed to you, 39 and by him everyone who believes is freed from everything from which you could not be freed by the law of Moses.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 14
1 Now at Iconium they entered together into the Jewish synagogue and spoke in such a way that a great number of both Jews and Greeks believed. 2 But the unbelieving Jews stirred up the Gentiles and poisoned their minds against the brothers. 3 So they remained for a long time, speaking boldly for the Lord, who bore witness to the word of his grace, granting signs and wonders to be done by their hands.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 14
19 But Jews came from Antioch and Iconium, and having persuaded the crowds, they stoned Paul and dragged him out of the city, supposing that he was dead. 20 But when the disciples gathered about him, he rose up and entered the city, and on the next day he went on with Barnabas to Derbe. 21 When they had preached the gospel to that city and had made many disciples, they returned to Lystra and to Iconium and to Antioch, 22 strengthening the souls of the disciples, encouraging them to continue in the faith, and saying that through many tribulations we must enter the kingdom of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 15
7 ...And after there had been much debate, Peter stood up and said to them, “Brothers, you know that in the early days God made a choice among you, that by my mouth the Gentiles should hear the word of the gospel and believe. 8 And God, who knows the heart, bore witness to them, by giving them the Holy Spirit just as he did to us, 9 and he made no distinction between us and them, having cleansed their hearts by faith. 10 Now, therefore, why are you putting God to the test by placing a yoke on the neck of the disciples that neither our fathers nor we have been able to bear? 11 But we believe that we will be saved through the grace of the Lord Jesus, just as they will.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 16
13 And on the Sabbath day we went outside the gate to the riverside, where we supposed there was a place of prayer, and we sat down and spoke to the women who had come together. 14 One who heard us was a woman named Lydia, from the city of Thyatira, a seller of purple goods, who was a worshiper of God. The Lord opened her heart to pay attention to what was said by Paul. 15 And after she was baptized, and her household as well, she urged us, saying, “If you have judged me to be faithful to the Lord, come to my house and stay.” And she prevailed upon us.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 16
25 About midnight Paul and Silas were praying and singing hymns to God, and the prisoners were listening to them, 26 and suddenly there was a great earthquake, so that the foundations of the prison were shaken. And immediately all the doors were opened, and everyone's bonds were unfastened. 27 When the jailer woke and saw that the prison doors were open, he drew his sword and was about to kill himself, supposing that the prisoners had escaped. 28 But Paul cried with a loud voice, “Do not harm yourself, for we are all here.” 29 And the jailer called for lights and rushed in, and trembling with fear he fell down before Paul and Silas. 30 Then he brought them out and said, “Sirs, what must I do to be saved?” 31 And they said, “Believe in the Lord Jesus, and you will be saved, you and your household.” 32 And they spoke the word of the Lord to him and to all who were in his house. 33 And he took them the same hour of the night and washed their wounds; and he was baptized at once, he and all his family. 34 Then he brought them up into his house and set food before them. And he rejoiced along with his entire household that he had believed in God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 17
24 The God who made the world and everything in it, being Lord of heaven and earth, does not live in temples made by man, 25 nor is He served by human hands, as though He needed anything, since He himself gives to all mankind life and breath and everything. 26 And He made from one man every nation of mankind to live on all the face of the earth, having determined allotted periods and the boundaries of their dwelling place, 27 that they should seek God, and perhaps feel their way toward Him and find Him. Yet He is actually not far from each one of us.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 17
29 Being then God's offspring, we ought not to think that the Divine Being is like gold or silver or stone, an image formed by the art and imagination of man. 30 The times of ignorance God overlooked, but now He commands all people everywhere to repent, 31 because he has fixed a day on which He will judge the world in righteousness by a man whom He has appointed; and of this He has given assurance to all by raising him from the dead.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 18
24 Now a Jew named Apollos, a native of Alexandria, came to Ephesus. He was an eloquent man, competent in the Scriptures. 25 He had been instructed in the way of the Lord. And being fervent in spirit, he spoke and taught accurately the things concerning Jesus, though he knew only the baptism of John.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 19
1 And it happened that while Apollos was at Corinth, Paul passed through the inland country and came to Ephesus. There he found some disciples. 2 And he said to them, “Did you receive the Holy Spirit when you believed?” And they said, “No, we have not even heard that there is a Holy Spirit.” 3 And he said, “Into what then were you baptized?” They said, “Into John's baptism.” 4 And Paul said, “John baptized with the baptism of repentance, telling the people to believe in the one who was to come after him, that is, Jesus.” 5 On hearing this, they were baptized in the name of the Lord Jesus. 6 And when Paul had laid his hands on them, the Holy Spirit came on them, and they began speaking in tongues and prophesying.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 19
11 And God was doing extraordinary miracles by the hands of Paul, 12 so that even handkerchiefs or aprons that had touched his skin were carried away to the sick, and their diseases left them and the evil spirits came out of them. 13 Then some of the itinerant Jewish exorcists undertook to invoke the name of the Lord Jesus over those who had evil spirits, saying, “I adjure you by the Jesus whom Paul proclaims.” 14 Seven sons of a Jewish high priest named Sceva were doing this. 15 But the evil spirit answered them, “Jesus I know, and Paul I recognize, but who are you?” 16 And the man in whom was the evil spirit leaped on them, mastered all of them and overpowered them, so that they fled out of that house naked and wounded. 17 And this became known to all the residents of Ephesus, both Jews and Greeks.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 20
22 And now, behold, I am going to Jerusalem, constrained by the Spirit, not knowing what will happen to me there, 23 except that the Holy Spirit testifies to me in every city that imprisonment and afflictions await me. 24 But I do not account my life of any value nor as precious to myself, if only I may finish my course and the ministry that I received from the Lord Jesus, to testify to the gospel of the grace of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 20
28 Pay careful attention to yourselves and to all the flock, in which the Holy Spirit has made you overseers, to care for the church of God, which He obtained with his own blood. 29 I know that after my departure fierce wolves will come in among you, not sparing the flock; 30 and from among your own selves will arise men speaking twisted things, to draw away the disciples after them. 31 Therefore be alert, remembering that for three years I did not cease night or day to admonish every one with tears. 32 And now I commend you to God and to the word of His grace, which is able to build you up and to give you the inheritance among all those who are sanctified.


----------



## formula1

Acts 20
33 I coveted no one's silver or gold or apparel. 34 You yourselves know that these hands ministered to my necessities and to those who were with me. 35 In all things I have shown you that by working hard in this way we must help the weak and remember the words of the Lord Jesus, how He himself said, ‘It is more blessed to give than to receive.’”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 21
13 Then Paul answered, “What are you doing, weeping and breaking my heart? For I am ready not only to be imprisoned but even to die in Jerusalem for the name of the Lord Jesus.” 14 And since he would not be persuaded, we ceased and said, “Let the will of the Lord be done.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Sorry I missed yesterday. Here are 2 for today:

Acts 24
14 But this I confess to you, that according to the Way, which they call a sect, I worship the God of our fathers, believing everything laid down by the Law and written in the Prophets, 15 having a hope in God, which these men themselves accept, that there will be a resurrection of both the just and the unjust. 16 So I always take pains to have a clear conscience toward both God and man. 

Acts 26
28 And Agrippa said to Paul, “In a short time would you persuade me to be a Christian?” 29 And Paul said, “Whether short or long, I would to God that not only you but also all who hear me this day might become such as I am—except for these chains.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 27
21 Since they had been without food for a long time, Paul stood up among them and said, “Men, you should have listened to me and not have set sail from Crete and incurred this injury and loss. 22 Yet now I urge you to take heart, for there will be no loss of life among you, but only of the ship. 23 For this very night there stood before me an angel of the God to whom I belong and whom I worship, 24 and he said, ‘Do not be afraid, Paul; you must stand before Caesar. And behold, God has granted you all those who sail with you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 28
23 When they had appointed a day for him, they came to him at his lodging in greater numbers. From morning till evening he expounded to them, testifying to the kingdom of God and trying to convince them about Jesus both from the Law of Moses and from the Prophets. 24 And some were convinced by what he said, but others disbelieved. 25 And disagreeing among themselves, they departed after Paul had made one statement: “The Holy Spirit was right in saying to your fathers through Isaiah the prophet:

26 “‘Go to this people, and say,“You will indeed hear but never understand, and you will indeed see but never perceive.”
27 For this people's heart has grown dull, and with their ears they can barely hear, and their eyes they have closed; lest they should see with their eyes and hear with their ears and understand with their heart and turn, and I would heal them.’

28 Therefore let it be known to you that this salvation of God has been sent to the Gentiles; they will listen.”
30 He lived there two whole years at his own expense, and welcomed all who came to him, 31 proclaiming the kingdom of God and teaching about the Lord Jesus Christ with all boldness and without hindrance.


----------



## StriperAddict

Thanks for bringing out the book of Acts, Eddie.
Next Acts "ch 29" belongs to _US_ !


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Amen, StriperAddict.  Let's keep writing God's story!

Now for a little Ephesians!

Ephesians 1
3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who has blessed us in Christ with every spiritual blessing in the heavenly places, 4 even as he chose us in him before the foundation of the world, that we should be holy and blameless before him.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ephesians 1 
13 ln Him you also trusted, after you heard the word of truth, the Gospel of your salvation; in whom also, having believed, you were sealed with the Holy Spirit of promise, 14 who is the guarantee of our inheritance until the redemption of the purchased possession, to the praise of His glory.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 1
15 For this reason, because I have heard of your faith in the Lord Jesus and your love toward all the saints, 16 I do not cease to give thanks for you, remembering you in my prayers, 17 that the God of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of glory, may give you the Spirit of wisdom and of revelation in the knowledge of Him, 18 having the eyes of your hearts enlightened, that you may know what is the hope to which He has called you, what are the riches of His glorious inheritance in the saints, 19 and what is the immeasurable greatness of His power toward us who believe, according to the working of His great might 20 that He worked in Christ when He raised him from the dead and seated Him at His right hand in the heavenly places, 21 far above all rule and authority and power and dominion, and above every name that is named, not only in this age but also in the one to come.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 2
4 But God, being rich in mercy, because of the great love with which he loved us, 5 even when we were dead in our trespasses, made us alive together with Christ—by grace you have been saved— 6 and raised us up with him and seated us with him in the heavenly places in Christ Jesus, 7 so that in the coming ages he might show the immeasurable riches of his grace in kindness toward us in Christ Jesus.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 2
8 For by grace you have been saved through faith. And this is not your own doing; it is the gift of God, 9 not a result of works, so that no one may boast. 10 For we are His workmanship, created in Christ Jesus for good works, which God prepared beforehand, that we should walk in them.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 2
13 But now in Christ Jesus you who once were far off have been brought near by the blood of Christ.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Put on your thinking caps for this one!!!

Ephesians 2
14 For He himself is our peace, who has made us both one and has broken down in His flesh the dividing wall of hostility 15 by abolishing the law of commandments expressed in ordinances, that He might create in Himself one new man in place of the two, so making peace, 16 and might reconcile us both to God in one body through the cross, thereby killing the hostility.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Two for today:

Ephesians 2
17 And He came and preached peace to you who were far off and peace to those who were near. 18 For through Him we both have access in one Spirit to the Father.

Ephesians 2
 19 So then you are no longer strangers and aliens, but you are fellow citizens with the saints and members of the household of God, 20 built on the foundation of the apostles and prophets, Christ Jesus himself being the cornerstone, 21 in whom the whole structure, being joined together, grows into a holy temple in the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 2
22 In Him you also are being built together into a dwelling place for God by the Spirit.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 3
6 This mystery is that the Gentiles are fellow heirs, members of the same body, and partakers of the promise in Christ Jesus through the gospel.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 3
8 To me, though I am the very least of all the saints, this grace was given, to preach to the Gentiles the unsearchable riches of Christ, 9 and to bring to light for everyone what is the plan of the mystery hidden for ages in God who created all things, 10 so that through the church the manifold wisdom of God might now be made known to the rulers and authorities in the heavenly places. 11 This was according to the eternal purpose that He has realized in Christ Jesus our Lord, 12 in whom we have boldness and access with confidence through our faith in Him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

I hope you have full knowledge of these things!

Ephesians 3
14 For this reason I bow my knees before the Father, 15 from whom every family in heaven and on earth is named, 16 that according to the riches of his glory he may grant you to be strengthened with power through his Spirit in your inner being, 17 so that Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith—that you, being rooted and grounded in love, 18 may have strength to comprehend with all the saints what is the breadth and length and height and depth, 19 and to know the love of Christ that surpasses knowledge, that you may be filled with all the fullness of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 4
1 I therefore, a prisoner for the Lord, urge you to walk in a manner worthy of the calling to which you have been called, 2 with all humility and gentleness, with patience, bearing with one another in love, 3 eager to maintain the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Two for the day since I missed yesterday!

Ephesians 4 
10 He who descended is the one who also ascended far above all the heavens, that He might fill all things. 11 And He gave the apostles, the prophets, the evangelists, the shepherds and teachers, 12 to equip the saints for the work of ministry, for building up the body of Christ, 13 until we all attain to the unity of the faith and of the knowledge of the Son of God

Ephesians 4
15 Rather, speaking the truth in love, we are to grow up in every way into Him who is the head, into Christ, 16 from whom the whole body, joined and held together by every joint with which it is equipped, when each part is working properly, makes the body grow so that it builds itself up in love.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 4
25 Therefore, having put away falsehood, let each one of you speak the truth with his neighbor, for we are members one of another. 26 Be angry and do not sin; do not let the sun go down on your anger, 27 and give no opportunity to the devil.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

I hope you hear with Spirit ears today.  God Bless!

Ephesians 4
28 Let the thief no longer steal, but rather let him labor, doing honest work with his own hands, so that he may have something to share with anyone in need.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 4
29 Let no corrupting talk come out of your mouths, but only such as is good for building up, as fits the occasion, that it may give grace to those who hear. 30 And do not grieve the Holy Spirit of God, by whom you were sealed for the day of redemption.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 4
31 Let all bitterness and wrath and anger and clamor and slander be put away from you, along with all malice. 32 Be kind to one another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, as God in Christ forgave you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 5
1 Therefore be imitators of God, as beloved children. 2 And walk in love, as Christ loved us and gave himself up for us, a fragrant offering and sacrifice to God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 5
3 But sexual immorality and all impurity or covetousness must not even be named among you, as is proper among saints. 4 Let there be no filthiness nor foolish talk nor crude joking, which are out of place, but instead let there be thanksgiving. 5 For you may be sure of this, that everyone who is sexually immoral or impure, or who is covetous (that is, an idolater), has no inheritance in the kingdom of Christ and God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 5
7 Therefore do not become partners with them; 8 for at one time you were darkness, but now you are light in the Lord. Walk as children of light 9 (for the fruit of light is found in all that is good and right and true), 10 and try to discern what is pleasing to the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 5
11 Take no part in the unfruitful works of darkness, but instead expose them.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 5
15 Look carefully then how you walk, not as unwise but as wise, 16 making the best use of the time, because the days are evil.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 5
18 And do not get drunk with wine, for that is debauchery, but be filled with the Spirit, 19 addressing one another in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing and making melody to the Lord with your heart, 20 giving thanks always and for everything to God the Father in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ, 21 submitting to one another out of reverence for Christ.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 5
29 For no one ever hated his own flesh, but nourishes and cherishes it, just as Christ does the church, 30 because we are members of his body.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 5
31 “Therefore a man shall leave his father and mother and hold fast to his wife, and the two shall become one flesh.” 32 This mystery is profound, and I am saying that it refers to Christ and the church. 33 However, let each one of you love his wife as himself, and let the wife see that she respects her husband.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Two for the day!

Ephesians 6
2 “Honor your father and mother” (this is the first commandment with a promise), 3 “that it may go well with you and that you may live long in the land.” 

Ephesians 6
4 Fathers, do not provoke your children to anger, but bring them up in the discipline and instruction of the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 6
10 Finally, be strong in the Lord and in the strength of His might. 11 Put on the whole armor of God, that you may be able to stand against the schemes of the devil.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 6
12 For we do not wrestle against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the cosmic powers over this present darkness, against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly places.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 6
13 Therefore take up the whole armor of God, that you may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand firm.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 6
14 Stand therefore, having fastened on the belt of truth, and having put on the breastplate of righteousness, 15 and, as shoes for your feet, having put on the readiness given by the gospel of peace.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 6
15 and, as shoes for your feet, having put on the readiness given by the gospel of peace.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 6
16 In all circumstances take up the shield of faith, with which you can extinguish all the flaming darts of the evil one;


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 6
17 And take the helmet of salvation, and the sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God, 18 praying at all times in the Spirit, with all prayer and supplication. To that end keep alert with all perseverance, making supplication for all the saints


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 6
24 Grace be with all who love our Lord Jesus Christ with love incorruptible.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Phillipians 1
6 And I am sure of this, that he who began a good work in you will bring it to completion at the day of Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

Phillipians 1
9 And it is my prayer that your love may abound more and more, with knowledge and all discernment, 10 so that you may approve what is excellent, and so be pure and blameless for the day of Christ, 11 filled with the fruit of righteousness that comes through Jesus Christ, to the glory and praise of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Phillipians 1
15 Some indeed preach Christ from envy and rivalry, but others from good will. 16 The latter do it out of love, knowing that I am put here for the defense of the gospel. 17 The former proclaim Christ out of selfish ambition, not sincerely but thinking to afflict me in my imprisonment. 18 What then? Only that in every way, whether in pretense or in truth, Christ is proclaimed, and in that I rejoice.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Phillipians 1
21 For to me to live is Christ, and to die is gain. 

Phillipians 1 
27 Only let your manner of life be worthy of the gospel of Christ, so that whether I come and see you or am absent, I may hear of you that you are standing firm in one spirit, with one mind striving side by side for the faith of the gospel, 28 and not frightened in anything by your opponents.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Phillipians 2
1 So if there is any encouragement in Christ, any comfort from love, any participation in the Spirit, any affection and sympathy, 2 complete my joy by being of the same mind, having the same love, being in full accord and of one mind.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Phillipians 2
3 Do nothing from selfish ambition or conceit, but in humility count others more significant than yourselves.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Phillipians 2
5 Have this mind among yourselves, which is yours in Christ Jesus, 6 who, though He was in the form of God, did not count equality with God a thing to be grasped, 7 but emptied Himself, by taking the form of a servant, being born in the likeness of men.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Phillipians 2
8 And being found in human form, he humbled himself by becoming obedient to the point of death, even death on a cross. 9 Therefore God has highly exalted him and bestowed on him the name that is above every name, 10 so that at the name of Jesus every knee should bow, in heaven and on earth and under the earth, 11 and every tongue confess that Jesus Christ is Lord, to the glory of God the Father.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Phillipians 2
12 Therefore, my beloved, as you have always obeyed, so now, not only as in my presence but much more in my absence, work out your own salvation with fear and trembling, 13 for it is God who works in you, both to will and to work for his good pleasure.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Phillipians 2
14 Do all things without grumbling or disputing, 15 that you may be blameless and innocent, children of God without blemish in the midst of a crooked and twisted generation, among whom you shine as lights in the world


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Phillipians 3
 Look out for the dogs, look out for the evildoers, look out for those who mutilate the flesh. 3 For we are the circumcision, who worship by the Spirit of God and glory in Christ Jesus and put no confidence in the flesh


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Phillipians 3
7 But whatever gain I had, I counted as loss for the sake of Christ. 8 Indeed, I count everything as loss because of the surpassing worth of knowing Christ Jesus my Lord. For his sake I have suffered the loss of all things and count them as rubbish, in order that I may gain Christ 9 and be found in him, not having a righteousness of my own that comes from the law, but that which comes through faith in Christ, the righteousness from God that depends on faith— 10 that I may know him and the power of his resurrection, and may share his sufferings, becoming like him in his death, 11 that by any means possible I may attain the resurrection from the dead.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Phillipians 3
12 Not that I have already obtained this or am already perfect, but I press on to make it my own, because Christ Jesus has made me his own. 13 Brothers, I do not consider that I have made it my own. But one thing I do: forgetting what lies behind and straining forward to what lies ahead, 14 I press on toward the goal for the prize of the upward call of God in Christ Jesus.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Phillipians 3
17 Brothers, join in imitating me, and keep your eyes on those who walk according to the example you have in us.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Phillipians 3
20 But our citizenship is in heaven, and from it we await a Savior, the Lord Jesus Christ, 21 who will transform our lowly body to be like His glorious body, by the power that enables Him even to subject all things to Himself.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Phillipians 4:1
Therefore, my brothers, whom I love and long for, my joy and crown, stand firm thus in the Lord, my beloved.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Phillipians 4
4 Rejoice in the Lord always; again I will say, rejoice.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Phillipians 4
6 Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. 7 And the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Phillipians 4
8 Finally, brothers, whatever is true, whatever is honorable, whatever is just, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is commendable, if there is any excellence, if there is anything worthy of praise, think about these things.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Philipians 4
12 I know how to be brought low, and I know how to abound. In any and every circumstance, I have learned the secret of facing plenty and hunger, abundance and need. 13 I can do all things through him who strengthens me.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Phillipians 4
19 And my God will supply every need of yours according to His riches in glory in Christ Jesus. 20 To our God and Father be glory forever and ever. Amen.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 9:6-7 
6 For to us a child is born, to us a son is given; and the government shall be upon his shoulder, and his name shall be called Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace.  7 Of the increase of his government and of peace there will be no end, on the throne of David and over his kingdom, to establish it and to uphold it with justice and with righteousness from this time forth and forevermore. The zeal of the Lord of hosts will do this.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 1
16 For I am not ashamed of the gospel, for it is the power of God for salvation to everyone who believes, to the Jew first and also to the Greek.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 1
20 For his invisible attributes, namely, his eternal power and divine nature, have been clearly perceived, ever since the creation of the world, in the things that have been made. So they are without excuse.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 1
21 For although they knew God, they did not honor him as God or give thanks to him, but they became futile in their thinking, and their foolish hearts were darkened. 22 Claiming to be wise, they became fools, 23 and exchanged the glory of the immortal God for images resembling mortal man and birds and animals and creeping things.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 1
24 Therefore God gave them up in the lusts of their hearts to impurity, to the dishonoring of their bodies among themselves, 25 because they exchanged the truth about God for a lie and worshiped and served the creature rather than the Creator, who is blessed forever! Amen.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 1
26 For this reason God gave them up to dishonorable passions. For their women exchanged natural relations for those that are contrary to nature; 27 and the men likewise gave up natural relations with women and were consumed with passion for one another, men committing shameless acts with men and receiving in themselves the due penalty for their error. 28 And since they did not see fit to acknowledge God, God gave them up to a debased mind to do what ought not to be done.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 1
29 They were filled with all manner of unrighteousness, evil, covetousness, malice. They are full of envy, murder, strife, deceit, maliciousness. They are gossips, 30 slanderers, haters of God, insolent, haughty, boastful, inventors of evil, disobedient to parents, 31 foolish, faithless, heartless, ruthless. 32 Though they know God's righteous decree that those who practice such things deserve to die, they not only do them but give approval to those who practice them.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 2
2 We know that the judgment of God rightly falls on those who practice such things. 3 Do you suppose, O man—you who judge those who practice such things and yet do them yourself—that you will escape the judgment of God?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 2
9 There will be tribulation and distress for every human being who does evil, the Jew first and also the Greek, 10 but glory and honor and peace for everyone who does good, the Jew first and also the Greek. 11 For God shows no partiality.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 2
13 For it is not the hearers of the law who are righteous before God, but the doers of the law who will be justified.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 2
28 For no one is a Jew who is merely one outwardly, nor is circumcision outward and physical. 29 But a Jew is one inwardly, and circumcision is a matter of the heart, by the Spirit, not by the letter. His praise is not from man but from God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 3
19 Now we know that whatever the law says it speaks to those who are under the law, so that every mouth may be stopped, and the whole world may be held accountable to God. 20 For by works of the law no human being will be justified in his sight, since through the law comes knowledge of sin.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Sorry for the long passage today, but it is all needed for context.  I trust that you will study it for awhile.  What an awesome GOD!

Romans 3
21 But now the righteousness of God has been manifested apart from the law, although the Law and the Prophets bear witness to it— 22 the righteousness of God through faith in Jesus Christ for all who believe. For there is no distinction: 23 for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, 24 and are justified by His grace as a gift, through the redemption that is in Christ Jesus, 25 whom God put forward as a propitiation by His blood, to be received by faith. This was to show God's righteousness, because in His divine forbearance he had passed over former sins. 26 It was to show His righteousness at the present time, so that he might be just and the justifier of the one who has faith in Jesus.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 3
27 Then what becomes of our boasting? It is excluded. By what kind of law? By a law of works? No, but by the law of faith. 28 For we hold that one is justified by faith apart from works of the law.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 4
 3 For what does the Scripture say? “Abraham believed God, and it was counted to him as righteousness.” 4 Now to the one who works, his wages are not counted as a gift but as his due. 5 And to the one who does not work but believes in him who justifies the ungodly, his faith is counted as righteousness


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 4
13 For the promise to Abraham and his offspring that he would be heir of the world did not come through the law but through the righteousness of faith. 14 For if it is the adherents of the law who are to be the heirs, faith is null and the promise is void.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 4
20 No unbelief made him waver concerning the promise of God, but he grew strong in his faith as he gave glory to God, 21 fully convinced that God was able to do what he had promised. 22 That is why his faith was “counted to him as righteousness.” 23 But the words “it was counted to him” were not written for his sake alone, 24 but for ours also. It will be counted to us who believe in him who raised from the dead Jesus our Lord, 25 who was delivered up for our trespasses and raised for our justification.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 5
1 Therefore, since we have been justified by faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 5
6 For while we were still weak, at the right time Christ died for the ungodly. 7 For one will scarcely die for a righteous person—though perhaps for a good person one would dare even to die— 8 but God shows His love for us in that while we were still sinners, Christ died for us. 9 Since, therefore, we have now been justified by His blood, much more shall we be saved by Him from the wrath of God. 10 For if while we were enemies we were reconciled to God by the death of His Son, much more, now that we are reconciled, shall we be saved by His life.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 5
16 And the free gift is not like the result of that one man's sin. For the judgment following one trespass brought condemnation, but the free gift following many trespasses brought justification. 17 For if, because of one man's trespass, death reigned through that one man, much more will those who receive the abundance of grace and the free gift of righteousness reign in life through the one man Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 5
20 Now the law came in to increase the trespass, but where sin increased, grace abounded all the more, 21 so that, as sin reigned in death, grace also might reign through righteousness leading to eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 6
1 What shall we say then? Are we to continue in sin that grace may abound? 2 By no means! How can we who died to sin still live in it? 3 Do you not know that all of us who have been baptized into Christ Jesus were baptized into his death? 4 We were buried therefore with him by baptism into death, in order that, just as Christ was raised from the dead by the glory of the Father, we too might walk in newness of life.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 6
8 Now if we have died with Christ, we believe that we will also live with him. 9 We know that Christ, being raised from the dead, will never die again; death no longer has dominion over him. 10 For the death he died he died to sin, once for all, but the life he lives he lives to God. 11 So you also must consider yourselves dead to sin and alive to God in Christ Jesus.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 6
13 Do not present your members to sin as instruments for unrighteousness, but present yourselves to God as those who have been brought from death to life, and your members to God as instruments for righteousness.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 6
17 But thanks be to God, that you who were once slaves of sin have become obedient from the heart to the standard of teaching to which you were committed, 18 and, having been set free from sin, have become slaves of righteousness. 

Romans 6
22 But now that you have been set free from sin and have become slaves of God, the fruit you get leads to sanctification and its end, eternal life. 23 For the wages of sin is death, but the free gift of God is eternal life in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 7
5 For while we were living in the flesh, our sinful passions, aroused by the law, were at work in our members to bear fruit for death. 6 But now we are released from the law, having died to that which held us captive, so that we serve in the new way of the Spirit and not in the old way of the written code.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 7
21 So I find it to be a law that when I want to do right, evil lies close at hand. 22 For I delight in the law of God, in my inner being, 23 but I see in my members another law waging war against the law of my mind and making me captive to the law of sin that dwells in my members. 24 Wretched man that I am! Who will deliver me from this body of death? 25 Thanks be to God through Jesus Christ our Lord! So then, I myself serve the law of God with my mind, but with my flesh I serve the law of sin.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 8
There is therefore now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus. 2 For the law of the Spirit of life has set you free in Christ Jesus from the law of sin and death.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 8
5 For those who live according to the flesh set their minds on the things of the flesh, but those who live according to the Spirit set their minds on the things of the Spirit. 6 For to set the mind on the flesh is death, but to set the mind on the Spirit is life and peace. 7 For the mind that is set on the flesh is hostile to God, for it does not submit to God's law; indeed, it cannot. 8 Those who are in the flesh cannot please God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 8
9 You, however, are not in the flesh but in the Spirit, if in fact the Spirit of God dwells in you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 8
11 If the Spirit of him who raised Jesus from the dead dwells in you, he who raised Christ Jesus from the dead will also give life to your mortal bodies through his Spirit who dwells in you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 8
13 For if you live according to the flesh you will die, but if by the Spirit you put to death the deeds of the body, you will live. 14 For all who are led by the Spirit of God are sons of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 8
15 For you did not receive the spirit of slavery to fall back into fear, but you have received the Spirit of adoption as sons, by whom we cry, “Abba! Father!” 16 The Spirit himself bears witness with our spirit that we are children of God, 17 and if children, then heirs—heirs of God and fellow heirs with Christ, provided we suffer with him in order that we may also be glorified with him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 8
20 For the creation was subjected to futility, not willingly, but because of him who subjected it, in hope 
21 that the creation itself will be set free from its bondage to corruption and obtain the freedom of the glory of the children of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 8
22 For we know that the whole creation has been groaning together in the pains of childbirth until now. 
23 And not only the creation, but we ourselves, who have the firstfruits of the Spirit, groan inwardly as we wait eagerly for adoption as sons, the redemption of our bodies.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 8
26 Likewise the Spirit helps us in our weakness. For we do not know what to pray for as we ought, but the Spirit himself intercedes for us with groanings too deep for words. 27 And he who searches hearts knows what is the mind of the Spirit, because the Spirit intercedes for the saints according to the will of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 8
28 And we know that for those who love God all things work together for good,for those who are called according to His purpose.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 8
38 For I am sure that neither death nor life, nor angels nor rulers, nor things present nor things to come, nor powers, 39 nor height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 9
30 What shall we say, then? That Gentiles who did not pursue righteousness have attained it, that is, a righteousness that is by faith; 31 but that Israel who pursued a law that would lead to righteousness did not succeed in reaching that law. 32 Why? Because they did not pursue it by faith, but as if it were based on works. They have stumbled over the stumbling stone, 33 as it is written,

“Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone of stumbling, and a rock of offense; and whoever believes in Him will not be put to shame.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 10
3 For, being ignorant of the righteousness of God, and seeking to establish their own, they did not submit to God's righteousness. 4 For Christ is the end of the law for righteousness to everyone who believes.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Sorry for the length, just wanted it in context today.

Romans 10
6 But the righteousness based on faith says, “Do not say in your heart, ‘Who will ascend into heaven?’” (that is, to bring Christ down) 7 “or ‘Who will descend into the abyss?’” (that is, to bring Christ up from the dead). 8 But what does it say? “The word is near you, in your mouth and in your heart” (that is, the word of faith that we proclaim); 9 because, if you confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. 10 For with the heart one believes and is justified, and with the mouth one confesses and is saved. 11 For the Scripture says, “Everyone who believes in him will not be put to shame.” 12 For there is no distinction between Jew and Greek; for the same Lord is Lord of all, bestowing his riches on all who call on him. 13 For “everyone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 11
30 For just as you were at one time disobedient to God but now have received mercy because of their disobedience, 31 so they too have now been disobedient in order that by the mercy shown to you they also may now receive mercy. 32 For God has consigned all to disobedience, that he may have mercy on all.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 12
2 Do not be conformed to this world, but be transformed by the renewal of your mind, that by testing you may discern what is the will of God, what is good and acceptable and perfect.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 12
9 Let love be genuine. Abhor what is evil; hold fast to what is good. 10 Love one another with brotherly affection.  Outdo one another in showing honor.


----------



## Paymaster

" In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. The same was in the beginning with God". 

John: 1. 1-2


----------



## Paymaster

Ephesians 2:8-10

For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God:

Not of works, lest any man should boast.

For we are his workmanship, created in Christ Jesus unto good works, which God hath before ordained that we should walk in them.


----------



## Paymaster

Hebrews 2: 3-4

How shall we escape, if we neglect so great salvation; which at the first began to be spoken by the Lord, and was confirmed unto us by them that heard him;

God also bearing them witness, both with signs and wonders, and with divers miracles, and gifts of the Holy Ghost, according to his own will?


----------



## Paymaster

Colossians: 3.1

 If ye then be risen with Christ, seek those things which are above, where Christ sitteth on the right hand of God.


----------



## Paymaster

Isaiah 4:2

In that day shall the branch of the LORD be beautiful and glorious, and the fruit of the earth shall be excellent and comely for them that are escaped of Israel.


----------



## Paymaster

Ecclesiastes 2:26
For God giveth to a man that is good in his sight wisdom, and knowledge, and joy: but to the sinner he giveth travail, to gather and to heap up, that he may give to him that is good before God. This also is vanity and vexation of spirit.


----------



## Paymaster

James 1:17

 Every good gift and every perfect gift is from above, and cometh down from the Father of lights, with whom is no variableness, neither shadow of turning.


----------



## 04ctd

Luke 8:5-7

5 “A sower went out to sow his seed. And as he sowed, some fell by the wayside; and it was trampled down, and the birds of the air devoured it. 

6 Some fell on rock; and as soon as it sprang up, it withered away because it lacked moisture.


----------



## 04ctd

1 Corinthians 3:6-8

6 I planted, Apollos watered, but God gave the increase. 

7 So then neither he who plants is anything, nor he who waters, but God who gives the increase. 

8 Now he who plants and he who waters are one, and each one will receive his own reward according to his own labor.


----------



## 04ctd

Matthew 10:42

_A Cup of Cold Water_

40 “He who receives you receives Me, and he who receives Me receives Him who sent Me. 

41 He who receives a prophet in the name of a prophet shall receive a prophet’s reward. And he who receives a righteous man in the name of a righteous man shall receive a righteous man’s reward. 

42 And whoever gives one of these little ones only a cup of cold water in the name of a disciple, assuredly, I say to you, he shall by no means lose his reward.”


----------



## 04ctd

Ezekiel 17:8
It was planted in good soil by many waters, To bring forth branches, bear fruit, And become a majestic vine.”’

Ezekiel 19:10
‘Your mother was like a vine in your bloodline, Planted by the waters, Fruitful and full of branches Because of many waters.


----------



## 04ctd

Mark 14:13 
And He sent out two of His disciples and said to them, “Go into the city, and a man will meet you carrying a pitcher of water; *follow him.*

Luke 22:10 
And He said to them, “Behold, when you have entered the city, a man will meet you carrying a pitcher of water; _*follow him into the house *_which he enters.


----------



## 04ctd

John 4:14
but whoever drinks of the water that I shall give him will never thirst. But the water that I shall give him will become in him_ a fountain of water springing up into everlasting life._”


----------



## 04ctd

Revelation 22:17
And the Spirit and the bride say, “Come!” And let him who hears say, “Come!” And let him who thirsts come. _Whoever desires, let him take the water of life freely._


----------



## JB0704

Ecclesiastes 11:9-10

Be happy, young man, while you are young, and let your heart give you joy in the days of your youth. Follow the ways of your heart and whatever your eyes see, but know that for all these things God will bring you to judgment.  10 So then, banish anxiety from your heart and cast off the troubles of your body, for youth and vigor are meaningless.


----------



## JB0704

Romans 8:18

For I consider that the sufferings of present are not worth comparing with the glory that is to be revealed to us.


----------



## JB0704

Psalms 145:8 

The LORD is gracious and compassionate, slow to anger and rich in love.


----------



## JB0704

Psalms 46:1-3

God is our refuge and strength, an ever-present help in trouble. 2 Therefore we will not fear, though the earth give way and the mountains fall into the heart of the sea, 3 though its waters roar and foam and the mountains quake with their surging. "Selah"


----------



## JB0704

Psalms 98:4-7

4 Shout for joy to the LORD, all the earth, burst into jubilant song with music; 5 make music to the LORD with the harp, with the harp and the sound of singing, 6 with trumpets and the blast of the ram's horn-- shout for joy before the LORD, the King. 7 Let the sea resound, and everything in it, the world, and all who live in it.


----------



## JB0704

Psalms 10:17-18

17 You hear, O LORD, the desire of the afflicted; you encourage them, and you listen to their cry,  18 defending the fatherless and the oppressed, in order that man, who is of the earth, may terrify no more.


----------



## JB0704

Psalms 97:10-12

10 Let those who love the LORD hate evil, for he guards the lives of his faithful ones and delivers them from the hand of the wicked.  11 Light is shed upon the righteous and joy on the upright in heart.  12 Rejoice in the LORD, you who are righteous, and praise his holy name.


----------



## formula1

Romans 12:12
Rejoice in hope, be patient in tribulation, be constant in prayer.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 12
16 Live in harmony with one another. Do not be haughty, but associate with the lowly. Never be wise in your own sight.


----------



## formula1

Romans 12:17
Repay no evil for evil, but give thought to do what is honorable in the sight of all.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 12
19 Beloved, never avenge yourselves, but leave it to the wrath of God, for it is written, “Vengeance is mine, I will repay, says the Lord.” 20 To the contrary, “if your enemy is hungry, feed him; if he is thirsty, give him something to drink; for by so doing you will heap burning coals on his head.” 21 Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 13
1 Let every person be subject to the governing authorities. For there is no authority except from God, and those that exist have been instituted by God. 2 Therefore whoever resists the authorities resists what God has appointed, and those who resist will incur judgment.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 13
8 Owe no one anything, except to love each other, for the one who loves another has fulfilled the law.


----------



## formula1

Romans 13:11
Besides this you know the times, for the hour has come for you to wake from sleep.  For salvation is nearer to us now than when we first believed.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 13
13 Let us walk properly as in the daytime, not in orgies and drunkenness, not in sexual immorality and sensuality, not in quarreling and jealousy. 14 But put on the Lord Jesus Christ, and make no provision for the flesh, to gratify its desires.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 14:1 
As for the one who is weak in faith, welcome him, but not to quarrel over opinions.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 14
4 Who are you to pass judgment on the servant of another? It is before his own master that he stands or falls. And he will be upheld, for the Lord is able to make him stand.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 14
8 For if we live, we live to the Lord, and if we die, we die to the Lord. So then, whether we live or whether we die, we are the Lord's. 9 For to this end Christ died and lived again, that he might be Lord both of the dead and of the living.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 14
13 Therefore let us not pass judgment on one another any longer, but rather decide never to put a stumbling block or hindrance in the way of a brother.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 14
16 So do not let what you regard as good be spoken of as evil. 17 For the kingdom of God is not a matter of eating and drinking but of righteousness and peace and joy in the Holy Spirit. 18 Whoever thus serves Christ is acceptable to God and approved by men.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 14
Blessed is the one who has no reason to pass judgment on himself for what he approves. 23 But whoever has doubts is condemned if he eats, because the eating is not from faith. For whatever does not proceed from faith is sin.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 15
1 We who are strong have an obligation to bear with the failings of the weak, and not to please ourselves.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 15
4 For whatever was written in former days was written for our instruction, that through endurance and through the encouragement of the Scriptures we might have hope.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 15
8 For I tell you that Christ became a servant to the circumcised to show God's truthfulness, in order to confirm the promises given to the patriarchs, 9 and in order that the Gentiles might glorify God for His mercy.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 15
13 May the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace in believing, so that by the power of the Holy Spirit you may abound in hope.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 16
17 I appeal to you, brothers, to watch out for those who cause divisions and create obstacles contrary to the doctrine that you have been taught; avoid them. 18 For such persons do not serve our Lord Christ, but their own appetites, and by smooth talk and flattery they deceive the hearts of the naive.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 16
20 The God of peace will soon crush Satan under your feet. The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ be with you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 1
1 Long ago, at many times and in many ways, God spoke to our fathers by the prophets, 2 but in these last days He has spoken to us by His Son, whom He appointed the heir of all things, through whom also He created the world.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 1
3 He is the radiance of the glory of God and the exact imprint of his nature, and he upholds the universe by the word of his power. After making purification for sins, he sat down at the right hand of the Majesty on high, 4 having become as much superior to angels as the name he has inherited is more excellent than theirs.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 1  (A reference to Psalm 45)
8 But of the Son he says,
“Your throne, O God, is forever and ever, the scepter of uprightness is the scepter of your kingdom.
9 You have loved righteousness and hated wickedness;
therefore God, your God, has anointed you with the oil of gladness beyond your companions.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 2
1 Therefore we must pay much closer attention to what we have heard, lest we drift away from it.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 2
2 For since the message declared by angels proved to be reliable, and every transgression or disobedience received a just retribution, 3 how shall we escape if we neglect such a great salvation? It was declared at first by the Lord, and it was attested to us by those who heard, 4 while God also bore witness by signs and wonders and various miracles and by gifts of the Holy Spirit distributed according to his will.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 2
9 But we see Him who for a little while was made lower than the angels, namely Jesus, crowned with glory and honor because of the suffering of death, so that by the grace of God He might taste death for everyone.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 2
10 For it was fitting that He, for whom and by whom all things exist, in bringing many sons to glory, should make the founder of their salvation perfect through suffering.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 2
14 Since therefore the children share in flesh and blood, He himself likewise partook of the same things, that through death He might destroy the one who has the power of death, that is, the devil, 15 and deliver all those who through fear of death were subject to lifelong slavery


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hebrews 2
17 Therefore, in all things He had to be made like His bretheren, that He might be a merciful and faithful High Priest in things pertaining to God, to make propitiation for the sins of the people.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Someone out there needs to hear this very short but important verse.  God Bless!

Hebrews 2
18 For because He himself has suffered when tempted, He is able to help those who are being tempted.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 3
1 Therefore, holy brothers, you who share in a heavenly calling, consider Jesus, the apostle and high priest of our confession, 2 who was faithful to Him who appointed him, just as Moses also was faithful in all God's house.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hebrews 3
5 Now Moses was faithful in all God's house as a servant, to testify to the things that were to be spoken later, 6 but Christ is faithful over God's house as a son. And we are His house if indeed we hold fast our confidence and our boasting in our hope.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 3
12 Take care, brothers, lest there be in any of you an evil, unbelieving heart, leading you to fall away from the living God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 3
13 But exhort one another every day, as long as it is called “today,” that none of you may be hardened by the deceitfulness of sin.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 4
1 Therefore, while the promise of entering his rest still stands, let us fear lest any of you should seem to have failed to reach it. 2 For good news came to us just as to them, but the message they heard did not benefit them, because they were not united by faith with those who listened.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 4
12 For the word of God is living and active, sharper than any two-edged sword, piercing to the division of soul and of spirit, of joints and of marrow, and discerning the thoughts and intentions of the heart. 13 And no creature is hidden from His sight, but all are naked and exposed to the eyes of Him to whom we must give account.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 4
14 Since then we have a great high priest who has passed through the heavens, Jesus, the Son of God, let us hold fast our confession. 15 For we do not have a high priest who is unable to sympathize with our weaknesses, but one who in every respect has been tempted as we are, yet without sin.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 4
16 Let us then with confidence draw near to the throne of grace, that we may receive mercy and find grace to help in time of need.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 5
7 In the days of his flesh, Jesus offered up prayers and supplications, with loud cries and tears, to Him who was able to save him from death, and he was heard because of his reverence. 8 Although he was a son, he learned obedience through what he suffered. 9 And being made perfect, he became the source of eternal salvation to all who obey Him


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 5
11 About this we have much to say, and it is hard to explain, since you have become dull of hearing. 12 For though by this time you ought to be teachers, you need someone to teach you again the basic principles of the oracles of God. You need milk, not solid food, 13 for everyone who lives on milk is unskilled in the word of righteousness, since he is a child. 14 But solid food is for the mature, for those who have their powers of discernment trained by constant practice to distinguish good from evil.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 6
7 For land that has drunk the rain that often falls on it, and produces a crop useful to those for whose sake it is cultivated, receives a blessing from God. 8 But if it bears thorns and thistles, it is worthless and near to being cursed, and its end is to be burned.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 6
9 Though we speak in this way, yet in your case, beloved, we feel sure of better things—things that belong to salvation. 10 For God is not unjust so as to overlook your work and the love that you have shown for his name in serving the saints, as you still do. 11 And we desire each one of you to show the same earnestness to have the full assurance of hope until the end, 12 so that you may not be sluggish, but imitators of those who through faith and patience inherit the promises.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 7
18 For on the one hand, a former commandment is set aside because of its weakness and uselessness 19 (for the law made nothing perfect); but on the other hand, a better hope is introduced, through which we draw near to God.

20 And it was not without an oath. For those who formerly became priests were made such without an oath, 21 but this one was made a priest with an oath by the one who said to him:

“The Lord has sworn
    and will not change his mind,
‘You are a priest forever.’”

22 This makes Jesus the guarantor of a better covenant.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 7
23 The former priests were many in number, because they were prevented by death from continuing in office, 24 but He holds his priesthood permanently, because He continues forever. 25 Consequently, He is able to save to the uttermost those who draw near to God through him, since He always lives to make intercession for them.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 7
26 For it was indeed fitting that we should have such a high priest, holy, innocent, unstained, separated from sinners, and exalted above the heavens. 27 He has no need, like those high priests, to offer sacrifices daily, first for His own sins and then for those of the people, since He did this once for all when He offered up Himself.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 8
1 Now the point in what we are saying is this: we have such a high priest, one who is seated at the right hand of the throne of the Majesty in heaven, 2 a minister in the holy places, in the true tent that the Lord set up, not man.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 8
6 But as it is, Christ has obtained a ministry that is as much more excellent than the old as the covenant he mediates is better, since it is enacted on better promises. 7 For if that first covenant had been faultless, there would have been no occasion to look for a second.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 8  (From Jeremiah 31:33-34)
10 For this is the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel
    after those days, declares the Lord:
I will put my laws into their minds,
    and write them on their hearts,
and I will be their God,
    and they shall be my people.
11 And they shall not teach, each one his neighbor
    and each one his brother, saying, ‘Know the Lord,’
for they shall all know me,
    from the least of them to the greatest.
12 For I will be merciful toward their iniquities,
    and I will remember their sins no more.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 8
13 In speaking of a new covenant, he makes the first one obsolete. And what is becoming obsolete and growing old is ready to vanish away.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 9
11 But when Christ appeared as a high priest of the good things that have come, then through the greater and more perfect tent (not made with hands, that is, not of this creation) 12 He entered once for all into the holy places, not by means of the blood of goats and calves but by means of His own blood, thus securing an eternal redemption.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 9
15 Therefore He is the mediator of a new covenant, so that those who are called may receive the promised eternal inheritance, since a death has occurred that redeems them from the transgressions committed under the first covenant.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 9
22 Indeed, under the law almost everything is purified with blood, and without the shedding of blood there is no forgiveness of sins.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrew 9
24 For Christ has entered, not into holy places made with hands, which are copies of the true things, but into heaven itself, now to appear in the presence of God on our behalf.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 9
27 And just as it is appointed for man to die once, and after that comes judgment, 28 so Christ, having been offered once to bear the sins of many, will appear a second time, not to deal with sin but to save those who are eagerly waiting for Him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 10 (Partial Reference to Psalm 40:6:8)

4 For it is impossible for the blood of bulls and goats to take away sins. 5 Consequently, when Christ came into the world, he said,
“Sacrifices and offerings you have not desired,
    but a body have you prepared for me;
6 in burnt offerings and sin offerings
    you have taken no pleasure.
7 Then I said, ‘Behold, I have come to do your will, O God, as it is written of me in the scroll of the book.’”

8 When He said above, “You have neither desired nor taken pleasure in sacrifices and offerings and burnt offerings and sin offerings” (these are offered according to the law), 9 then he added, “Behold, I have come to do your will.” He does away with the first in order to establish the second. 10 And by that will we have been sanctified through the offering of the body of Jesus Christ once for all.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 10
12 But when Christ had offered for all time a single sacrifice for sins, He sat down at the right hand of God, 13 waiting from that time until His enemies should be made a footstool for his feet. 14 For by a single offering He has perfected for all time those who are being sanctified.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 10
15 And the Holy Spirit also bears witness to us; for after saying,
16 “This is the covenant that I will make with them after those days, declares the Lord: I will put my laws on their hearts,and write them on their minds,”
17 then he adds,“I will remember their sins and their lawless deeds no more.”
18 Where there is forgiveness of these, there is no longer any offering for sin.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 10
23 Let us hold fast the confession of our hope without wavering, for He who promised is faithful. 24 And let us consider how to stir up one another to love and good works, 25 not neglecting to meet together, as is the habit of some, but encouraging one another, and all the more as you see the Day drawing near.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 10
26 For if we go on sinning deliberately after receiving the knowledge of the truth, there no longer remains a sacrifice for sins, 27 but a fearful expectation of judgment, and a fury of fire that will consume the adversaries.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 10 (Reference to Deut. 32:35 and Psalm 96:10)
30 For we know him who said, “Vengeance is mine; I will repay.” And again, “The Lord will judge his people.” 31 It is a fearful thing to fall into the hands of the living God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 10
32 But recall the former days when, after you were enlightened, you endured a hard struggle with sufferings, 33 sometimes being publicly exposed to reproach and affliction, and sometimes being partners with those so treated. 34 For you had compassion on those in prison, and you joyfully accepted the plundering of your property, since you knew that you yourselves had a better possession and an abiding one. 35 Therefore do not throw away your confidence, which has a great reward. 36 For you have need of endurance, so that when you have done the will of God you may receive what is promised.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 10 (partial reference to Habakkuk 2:3-4)
37 For,“Yet a little while, and the coming one will come and will not delay;
38 but my righteous one shall live by faith, and if he shrinks back my soul has no pleasure in him.”
39 But we are not of those who shrink back and are destroyed, but of those who have faith and preserve their souls.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 11
1 Now faith is the assurance of things hoped for, the conviction of things not seen. 2 For by it the people of old received their commendation.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 11
3 By faith we understand that the universe was created by the word of God, so that what is seen was not made out of things that are visible.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 11
5 By faith Enoch was taken up so that he should not see death, and he was not found, because God had taken him. Now before he was taken he was commended as having pleased God. 6 And without faith it is impossible to please Him, for whoever would draw near to God must believe that He exists and that He rewards those who seek Him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 11
7 By faith Noah, being warned by God concerning events as yet unseen, in reverent fear constructed an ark for the saving of his household. By this he condemned the world and became an heir of the righteousness that comes by faith.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 11
8 By faith Abraham obeyed when he was called to go out to a place that he was to receive as an inheritance. And he went out, not knowing where he was going. 9 By faith he went to live in the land of promise, as in a foreign land, living in tents with Isaac and Jacob, heirs with him of the same promise. 10 For he was looking forward to the city that has foundations, whose designer and builder is God


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 11
13 These all died in faith, not having received the things promised, but having seen them and greeted them from afar, and having acknowledged that they were strangers and exiles on the earth. 14 For people who speak thus make it clear that they are seeking a homeland. 15 If they had been thinking of that land from which they had gone out, they would have had opportunity to return. 16 But as it is, they desire a better country, that is, a heavenly one. Therefore God is not ashamed to be called their God, for He has prepared for them a city.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 11
24 By faith Moses, when he was grown up, refused to be called the son of Pharaoh's daughter, 25 choosing rather to be mistreated with the people of God than to enjoy the fleeting pleasures of sin. 26 He considered the reproach of Christ greater wealth than the treasures of Egypt, for he was looking to the reward.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hebrews 11
31 By faith Rahab the prostitute did not perish with those who were disobedient, because she had given a friendly welcome to the spies.

Matthew 1
1 The book of the genealogy of Jesus Christ, the son of David, the son of Abraham.
2 Abraham was the father of Isaac, and Isaac the father of Jacob, and Jacob the father of Judah and his brothers, 3 and Judah the father of Perez and Zerah by Tamar, and Perez the father of Hezron, and Hezron the father of Ram, 4 and Ram the father of Amminadab, and Amminadab the father of Nahshon, and Nahshon the father of Salmon, 5 and Salmon the father of Boaz by Rahab, and Boaz the father of Obed by Ruth, and Obed the father of Jesse, 6 and Jesse the father of David the king


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 11
32 And what more shall I say? For time would fail me to tell of Gideon, Barak, Samson, Jephthah, of David and Samuel and the prophets— 33 who through faith conquered kingdoms, enforced justice, obtained promises, stopped the mouths of lions, 34 quenched the power of fire, escaped the edge of the sword, were made strong out of weakness, became mighty in war, put foreign armies to flight.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 11
39 And all these, though commended through their faith, did not receive what was promised, 40 since God had provided something better for us, that apart from us they should not be made perfect.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 12
1 Therefore, since we are surrounded by so great a cloud of witnesses, let us also lay aside every weight, and sin which clings so closely, and let us run with endurance the race that is set before us, 2 looking to Jesus, the founder and perfecter of our faith, who for the joy that was set before Him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is seated at the right hand of the throne of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 12 (reference to Proverbs 3:11-12)
3 Consider Him who endured from sinners such hostility against Himself, so that you may not grow weary or fainthearted. 4 In your struggle against sin you have not yet resisted to the point of shedding your blood. 5 And have you forgotten the exhortation that addresses you as sons?
“My son, do not regard lightly the discipline of the Lord,
    nor be weary when reproved by Him.
6 For the Lord disciplines the one he loves,
    and chastises every son whom He receives.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 12
9 Besides this, we have had earthly fathers who disciplined us and we respected them. Shall we not much more be subject to the Father of spirits and live? 10 For they disciplined us for a short time as it seemed best to them, but He disciplines us for our good, that we may share His holiness. 11 For the moment all discipline seems painful rather than pleasant, but later it yields the peaceful fruit of righteousness to those who have been trained by it.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 12
12 Therefore lift your drooping hands and strengthen your weak knees, 13 and make straight paths for your feet, so that what is lame may not be put out of joint but rather be healed. 14 Strive for peace with everyone, and for the holiness without which no one will see the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hebrews 12:15
See to it that no one fails obtain the grace of God; that no root of bitterness springs up and causes trouble, and by it many become defiled;


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrew 12
22 But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering, 23 and to the assembly of the firstborn who are enrolled in heaven, and to God, the judge of all, and to the spirits of the righteous made perfect, 24 and to Jesus, the mediator of a new covenant, and to the sprinkled blood that speaks a better word than the blood of Abel. 25 See that you do not refuse him who is speaking. For if they did not escape when they refused him who warned them on earth, much less will we escape if we reject him who warns from heaven.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 12 (also reference to Haggai 2:6)
26 At that time his voice shook the earth, but now he has promised, “Yet once more I will shake not only the earth but also the heavens.” 27 This phrase, “Yet once more,” indicates the removal of things that are shaken—that is, things that have been made—in order that the things that cannot be shaken may remain. 28 Therefore let us be grateful for receiving a kingdom that cannot be shaken, and thus let us offer to God acceptable worship, with reverence and awe, 29 for our God is a consuming fire.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Short verse today.  Let's all try to memorize it!

Hebrews 13:1
Let brotherly love continue.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 13
2 Do not neglect to show hospitality to strangers, for thereby some have entertained angels unawares.

... and one for Thanksgiving
Colossians 3:16 
Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly, teaching and admonishing one another in all wisdom, singing psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, with thankfulness in your hearts to God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 13
3 Remember those who are in prison, as though in prison with them, and those who are mistreated, since you also are in the body.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 13
4 Let marriage be held in honor among all, and let the marriage bed be undefiled, for God will judge the sexually immoral and adulterous.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 13
5 Keep your life free from love of money, and be content with what you have, for he has said, “I will never leave you nor forsake you.” 6 So we can confidently say

“The Lord is my helper;
    I will not fear;
what can man do to me?”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Short verse but such Power in its Truth!

Hebrews 13
8 Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 13
9 Do not be led away by diverse and strange teachings, for it is good for the heart to be strengthened by grace, not by foods, which have not benefited those devoted to them.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 13
12 So Jesus also suffered outside the gate in order to sanctify the people through his own blood. 13 Therefore let us go to Him outside the camp and bear the reproach he endured. 14 For here we have no lasting city, but we seek the city that is to come. 15 Through Him then let us continually offer up a sacrifice of praise to God, that is, the fruit of lips that acknowledge His name.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 13
16 Do not neglect to do good and to share what you have, for such sacrifices are pleasing to God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 13
17 Obey your leaders and submit to them, for they are keeping watch over your souls, as those who will have to give an account. Let them do this with joy and not with groaning, for that would be of no advantage to you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 13
20 Now may the God of peace who brought again from the dead our Lord Jesus, the Great Shepherd of the sheep, by the blood of the eternal covenant, 21 equip you with everything good that you may do His will, working in us that which is pleasing in His sight, through Jesus Christ, to whom be glory forever and ever. Amen.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 7
14 Therefore the Lord himself will give you a sign. Behold, the virgin shall conceive and bear a son, and shall call his name Immanuel.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Micah 5
2 But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel,whose coming forth is from of old,from ancient days.
3 Therefore He shall give them up until the time when she who is in labor has given birth; then the rest of his brothers shall return to the people of Israel.
4 And He shall stand and shepherd his flock in the strength of the Lord, in the majesty of the name of the Lord his God. And they shall dwell secure, for now He shall be great to the ends of the earth.
5 And He shall be their peace.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jeremiah 23
5 Behold, the days are coming, declares the Lord, when I will raise up for David a righteous Branch, and he shall reign as king and deal wisely, and shall execute justice and righteousness in the land. 6 In his days Judah will be saved, and Israel will dwell securely. And this is the name by which he will be called: ‘The Lord is our righteousness.’


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 40
3 A voice cries: “In the wilderness prepare the way of the Lord; make straight in the desert a highway for our God.
4 Every valley shall be lifted up, and every mountain and hill be made low; the uneven ground shall become level, and the rough places a plain.
5 And the glory of the Lord shall be revealed, and all flesh shall see it together, for the mouth of the Lord has spoken.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Deuteronomy 18
15 “The Lord your God will raise up for you a prophet like me from among you, from your brothers—it is to him you shall listen—


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Luke 1
26 In the sixth month the angel Gabriel was sent from God to a city of Galilee named Nazareth, 27 to a virgin betrothed to a man whose name was Joseph, of the house of David. And the virgin's name was Mary. 28 And he came to her and said, “Greetings, O favored one, the Lord is with you!” 29 But she was greatly troubled at the saying, and tried to discern what sort of greeting this might be. 30 And the angel said to her, “Do not be afraid, Mary, for you have found favor with God. 31 And behold, you will conceive in your womb and bear a son, and you shall call his name Jesus. 32 He will be great and will be called the Son of the Most High. And the Lord God will give to him the throne of his father David, 33 and he will reign over the house of Jacob forever, and of his kingdom there will be no end.” 34 And Mary said to the angel, “How will this be, since I am a virgin?” 35 And the angel answered her, “The Holy Spirit will come upon you, and the power of the Most High will overshadow you; therefore the child to be born will be called holy—the Son of God. 36 And behold, your relative Elizabeth in her old age has also conceived a son, and this is the sixth month with her who was called barren. 37 For nothing will be impossible with God.” 38 And Mary said, “Behold, I am the servant of the Lord; let it be to me according to your word.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 1
18 Now the birth of Jesus Christ took place in this way. When his mother Mary had been betrothed to Joseph, before they came together she was found to be with child from the Holy Spirit. 19 And her husband Joseph, being a just man and unwilling to put her to shame, resolved to divorce her quietly. 20 But as he considered these things, behold, an angel of the Lord appeared to him in a dream, saying, “Joseph, son of David, do not fear to take Mary as your wife, for that which is conceived in her is from the Holy Spirit. 21 She will bear a son, and you shall call his name Jesus, for he will save his people from their sins.” 22 All this took place to fulfill what the Lord had spoken by the prophet:

23 “Behold, the virgin shall conceive and bear a son,
    and they shall call his name Immanuel”

(which means, God with us). 24 When Joseph woke from sleep, he did as the angel of the Lord commanded him: he took his wife, 25 but knew her not until she had given birth to a son. And he called his name Jesus.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Luke 1
39 In those days Mary arose and went with haste into the hill country, to a town in Judah, 40 and she entered the house of Zechariah and greeted Elizabeth. 41 And when Elizabeth heard the greeting of Mary, the baby leaped in her womb. And Elizabeth was filled with the Holy Spirit, 42 and she exclaimed with a loud cry, “Blessed are you among women, and blessed is the fruit of your womb! 43 And why is this granted to me that the mother of my Lord should come to me? 44 For behold, when the sound of your greeting came to my ears, the baby in my womb leaped for joy. 45 And blessed is she who believed that there would be a fulfillment of what was spoken to her from the Lord.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Luke 1
46 And Mary said, “My soul magnifies the Lord,
47 and my spirit rejoices in God my Savior,
48 for He has looked on the humble estate of his servant. For behold, from now on all generations will call me blessed;
49 for He who is mighty has done great things for me, and Holy is His name.
50 And His mercy is for those who fear Him from generation to generation.
51 He has shown strength with His arm; He has scattered the proud in the thoughts of their hearts;
52 He has brought down the mighty from their thrones and exalted those of humble estate;
53 He has filled the hungry with good things, and the rich He has sent away empty.
54 He has helped his servant Israel, in remembrance of His mercy,
55 as He spoke to our fathers, to Abraham and to his offspring forever.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 2
1 Now after Jesus was born in Bethlehem of Judea in the days of Herod the king, behold, wise men from the east came to Jerusalem, 2 saying, “Where is he who has been born king of the Jews? For we saw his star when it rose and have come to worship him.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 2
3 When Herod the king heard this, he was troubled, and all Jerusalem with him; 4 and assembling all the chief priests and scribes of the people, he inquired of them where the Christ was to be born. 5 They told him, “In Bethlehem of Judea, for so it is written by the prophet:

6 “‘And you, O Bethlehem, in the land of Judah,
    are by no means least among the rulers of Judah;
for from you shall come a ruler
    who will shepherd my people Israel.’”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 2
7 Then Herod summoned the wise men secretly and ascertained from them what time the star had appeared. 8 And he sent them to Bethlehem, saying, “Go and search diligently for the child, and when you have found him, bring me word, that I too may come and worship him.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 2
9 After listening to the king, they went on their way. And behold, the star that they had seen when it rose went before them until it came to rest over the place where the child was. 10 When they saw the star, they rejoiced exceedingly with great joy. 11 And going into the house they saw the child with Mary his mother, and they fell down and worshiped him. Then, opening their treasures, they offered him gifts, gold and frankincense and myrrh. 12 And being warned in a dream not to return to Herod, they departed to their own country by another way.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Luke 2
1 In those days a decree went out from Caesar Augustus that all the world should be registered. 2 This was the first registration when Quirinius was governor of Syria. 3 And all went to be registered, each to his own town. 4 And Joseph also went up from Galilee, from the town of Nazareth, to Judea, to the city of David, which is called Bethlehem, because he was of the house and lineage of David, 5 to be registered with Mary, his betrothed, who was with child. 6 And while they were there, the time came for her to give birth. 7 And she gave birth to her firstborn son and wrapped him in swaddling cloths and laid him in a manger, because there was no place for them in the inn.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Luke 2
8 And in the same region there were shepherds out in the field, keeping watch over their flock by night. 9 And an angel of the Lord appeared to them, and the glory of the Lord shone around them, and they were filled with great fear. 10 And the angel said to them, “Fear not, for behold, I bring you good news of great joy that will be for all the people. 11 For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Savior, who is Christ the Lord. 12 And this will be a sign for you: you will find a baby wrapped in swaddling cloths and lying in a manger.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Luke 2
13 And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God and saying,
14 “Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace among those with whom He is pleased!”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Luke 2
15 When the angels went away from them into heaven, the shepherds said to one another, “Let us go over to Bethlehem and see this thing that has happened, which the Lord has made known to us.” 16 And they went with haste and found Mary and Joseph, and the baby lying in a manger. 17 And when they saw it, they made known the saying that had been told them concerning this child. 18 And all who heard it wondered at what the shepherds told them. 19 But Mary treasured up all these things, pondering them in her heart. 20 And the shepherds returned, glorifying and praising God for all they had heard and seen, as it had been told them.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Merry Christmas to all, with the best Christmas verse ever!

John 3
16 “For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. 17 For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 1
4 I give thanks to my God always for you because of the grace of God that was given you in Christ Jesus, 5 that in every way you were enriched in him in all speech and all knowledge— 6 even as the testimony about Christ was confirmed among you— 7 so that you are not lacking in any gift, as you wait for the revealing of our Lord Jesus Christ, 8 who will sustain you to the end, guiltless in the day of our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 1
10 I appeal to you, brothers, by the name of our Lord Jesus Christ, that all of you agree, and that there be no divisions among you, but that you be united in the same mind and the same judgment.


----------



## formula1

1 Cor 1 (Reference to Isaiah 29:14)
18 For the word of the cross is folly to those who are perishing, but to us who are being saved it is the power of God. 19 For it is written,

“I will destroy the wisdom of the wise,
    and the discernment of the discerning I will thwart.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Corinthians 1
20 Where is the one who is wise? Where is the scribe? Where is the debater of this age? Has not God made foolish the wisdom of the world? 21 For since, in the wisdom of God, the world did not know God through wisdom, it pleased God through the folly of what we preach to save those who believe.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Corinthians 1
22 For Jews demand signs and Greeks seek wisdom, 23 but we preach Christ crucified, a stumbling block to Jews and folly to Gentiles, 24 but to those who are called, both Jews and Greeks, Christ the power of God and the wisdom of God. 25 For the foolishness of God is wiser than men, and the weakness of God is stronger than men.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Corinthians 1
26 For consider your calling, brothers: not many of you were wise according to worldly standards, not many were powerful, not many were of noble birth. 27 But God chose what is foolish in the world to shame the wise; God chose what is weak in the world to shame the strong; 28 God chose what is low and despised in the world, even things that are not, to bring to nothing things that are, 29 so that no human being might boast in the presence of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 1
30 And because of Him you are in Christ Jesus, who became to us wisdom from God, righteousness and sanctification and redemption, 31 so that, as it is written, “Let the one who boasts, boast in the Lord.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 2
1 And I, when I came to you, brothers, did not come proclaiming to you the testimony of God with lofty speech or wisdom. 2 For I decided to know nothing among you except Jesus Christ and him crucified. 3 And I was with you in weakness and in fear and much trembling, 4 and my speech and my message were not in plausible words of wisdom, but in demonstration of the Spirit and of power, 5 so that your faith might not rest in the wisdom of men but in the power of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 2
6 Yet among the mature we do impart wisdom, although it is not a wisdom of this age or of the rulers of this age, who are doomed to pass away. 7 But we impart a secret and hidden wisdom of God, which God decreed before the ages for our glory.


----------



## StriperAddict

1 Cor 2
12 Now we <SUP class=crossreference value='(X)'></SUP>have received, not the spirit of <SUP class=crossreference value='(Y)'></SUP>the world, but the Spirit who is from God, so that we may know the things freely given to us by God, 
13 which things we also speak, <SUP class=crossreference value='(Z)'></SUP>not in words taught by human wisdom, but in those taught by the Spirit, <SUP class=footnote value='[e]'></SUP>combining spiritual _thoughts_ with spiritual _words_.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

StriperAddict:

Good scripture post today.  I am a little late posting today, but here it is anyway:

1 Cor 2 (Reference also Isaiah 64:4)
9 But, as it is written,
“What no eye has seen, nor ear heard, nor the heart of man imagined, what God has prepared for those who love him”—
10 these things God has revealed to us through the Spirit. For the Spirit searches everything, even the depths of God. 11 For who knows a person's thoughts except the spirit of that person, which is in him? So also no one comprehends the thoughts of God except the Spirit of God.

And verse 12 and 13 go with it real well!  God Bless!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 2
14 The natural person does not accept the things of the Spirit of God, for they are folly to him, and he is not able to understand them because they are spiritually discerned. 15 The spiritual person judges all things, but is himself to be judged by no one. 16 “For who has understood the mind of the Lord so as to instruct him?” But we have the mind of Christ.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 3
7 So neither he who plants nor he who waters is anything, but only God who gives the growth.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 3
10 According to the grace of God given to me, like a skilled master builder I laid a foundation, and someone else is building upon it. Let each one take care how he builds upon it. 11 For no one can lay a foundation other than that which is laid, which is Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 3
14 If the work that anyone has built on the Foundation survives, he will receive a reward. 15 If anyone's work is burned up, he will suffer loss, though he himself will be saved, but only as through fire.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 3
16 Do you not know that you are God's temple and that God's Spirit dwells in you? 17 If anyone destroys God's temple, God will destroy him. For God's temple is holy, and you are that temple.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 3
18 Let no one deceive himself. If anyone among you thinks that he is wise in this age, let him become a fool that he may become wise.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 3 ( Reference to Job 5:13  and Psalm 94:11)
19 For the wisdom of this world is folly with God. For it is written, “He catches the wise in their craftiness,” 20 and again, “The Lord knows the thoughts of the wise, that they are futile.” 21 So let no one boast in men. For all things are yours, 22 whether Paul or Apollos or Cephas or the world or life or death or the present or the future—all are yours, 23 and you are Christ's, and Christ is God's.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

I hope everyone who reads this will see the richness of this profound statement Paul makes of himself, and apply it to themselves appropriately.

1 Cor 4
3 But with me it is a very small thing that I should be judged by you or by any human court. In fact, I do not even judge myself. 4 For I am not aware of anything against myself, but I am not thereby acquitted. It is the Lord who judges me.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 4
5 Therefore do not pronounce judgment before the time, before the Lord comes, who will bring to light the things now hidden in darkness and will disclose the purposes of the heart. Then each one will receive his commendation from God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 4
19 But I will come to you soon, if the Lord wills, and I will find out not the talk of these arrogant people but their power. 20 For the kingdom of God does not consist in talk but in power.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 5
9 I wrote to you in my letter not to associate with sexually immoral people— 10 not at all meaning the sexually immoral of this world, or the greedy and swindlers, or idolaters, since then you would need to go out of the world. 11 But now I am writing to you not to associate with anyone who bears the name of brother if he is guilty of sexual immorality or greed, or is an idolater, reviler, drunkard, or swindler—not even to eat with such a one.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Two for today since I missed yesterday, but it works good as these are related.

1 Cor 6
1 When one of you has a grievance against another, does he dare go to law before the unrighteous instead of the saints? 2 Or do you not know that the saints will judge the world? And if the world is to be judged by you, are you incompetent to try trivial cases? 3 Do you not know that we are to judge angels? How much more, then, matters pertaining to this life! 

1 Cor 6
 7 To have lawsuits at all with one another is already a defeat for you. Why not rather suffer wrong? Why not rather be defrauded?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 6
9 Or do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: neither the sexually immoral, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor men who practice homosexuality, 10 nor thieves, nor the greedy, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor swindlers will inherit the kingdom of God. 11 And such were some of you. But you were washed, you were sanctified, you were justified in the name of the Lord Jesus Christ and by the Spirit of our God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 6
17 But he who is joined to the Lord becomes one spirit with Him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 6
18 Flee from sexual immorality. Every other sin a person commits is outside the body, but the sexually immoral person sins against his own body. 19 Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, 20 for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 7
10 To the married I give this charge (not I, but the Lord): the wife should not separate from her husband 11 (but if she does, she should remain unmarried or else be reconciled to her husband), and the husband should not divorce his wife.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 7
20 Each one should remain in the condition in which he was called. 21 Were you a bondservant when called? Do not be concerned about it. (But if you can gain your freedom, avail yourself of the opportunity.) 22 For he who was called in the Lord as a bondservant is a freedman of the Lord. Likewise he who was free when called is a bondservant of Christ. 23 You were bought with a price; do not become bondservants of men. 24 So, brothers, in whatever condition each was called, there let him remain with God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 8
1 Now concerning food offered to idols: we know that “all of us possess knowledge.” This “knowledge” puffs up, but love builds up. 2 If anyone imagines that he knows something, he does not yet know as he ought to know. 
3 But if anyone loves God, he is known by God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 8
8 Food will not commend us to God. We are no worse off if we do not eat, and no better off if we do. 9 But take care that this right of yours does not somehow become a stumbling block to the weak. 10 For if anyone sees you who have knowledge eating in an idol's temple, will he not be encouraged, if his conscience is weak, to eat food offered to idols? 11 And so by your knowledge this weak person is destroyed, the brother for whom Christ died. 12 Thus, sinning against your brothers and wounding their conscience when it is weak, you sin against Christ.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 9
22 To the weak I became weak, that I might win the weak. I have become all things to all people, that by all means I might save some. 23 I do it all for the sake of the gospel, that I may share with them in its blessings.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 9
24 Do you not know that in a race all the runners run, but only one receives the prize? So run that you may obtain it. 25 Every athlete exercises self-control in all things. They do it to receive a perishable wreath, but we an imperishable. 26 So I do not run aimlessly; I do not box as one beating the air. 27 But I discipline my body and keep it under control, lest after preaching to others I myself should be disqualified.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 10
9 We must not put Christ to the test, as some of them did and were destroyed by serpents, 10 nor grumble, as some of them did and were destroyed by the Destroyer. 11 Now these things happened to them as an example, but they were written down for our instruction, on whom the end of the ages has come. 12 Therefore let anyone who thinks that he stands take heed lest he fall.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Two for today!

1 Cor 10
13 No temptation has overtaken you that is not common to man. God is faithful, and He will not let you be tempted beyond your ability, but with the temptation He will also provide the way of escape, that you may be able to endure it.

1 Cor 10
23 “All things are lawful,” but not all things are helpful. “All things are lawful,” but not all things build up. 24 Let no one seek his own good, but the good of his neighbor.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 10
31 So, whether you eat or drink, or whatever you do, do all to the glory of God. 32 Give no offense to Jews or to Greeks or to the church of God, 33 just as I try to please everyone in everything I do, not seeking my own advantage, but that of many, that they may be saved.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 11
23 For I received from the Lord what I also delivered to you, that the Lord Jesus on the night when he was betrayed took bread, 24 and when he had given thanks, he broke it, and said, “This is my body which is for[e] you. Do this in remembrance of me.” 25 In the same way also he took the cup, after supper, saying, “This cup is the new covenant in my blood. Do this, as often as you drink it, in remembrance of me.” 26 For as often as you eat this bread and drink the cup, you proclaim the Lord's death until he comes.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 11
32 But when we are judged by the Lord, we are disciplined so that we may not be condemned along with the world.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 12
1 Now concerning spiritual gifts, brothers, I do not want you to be uninformed. 2 You know that when you were pagans you were led astray to mute idols, however you were led. 3 Therefore I want you to understand that no one speaking in the Spirit of God ever says “Jesus is accursed!” and no one can say “Jesus is Lord” except in the Holy Spirit.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 12
4 Now there are varieties of gifts, but the same Spirit; 5 and there are varieties of service, but the same Lord; 6 and there are varieties of activities, but it is the same God who empowers them all in everyone.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 12
7 To each is given the manifestation of the Spirit for the common good. 8 For to one is given through the Spirit the utterance of wisdom, and to another the utterance of knowledge according to the same Spirit, 9 to another faith by the same Spirit, to another gifts of healing by the one Spirit, 10 to another the working of miracles, to another prophecy, to another the ability to distinguish between spirits, to another various kinds of tongues, to another the interpretation of tongues. 11 All these are empowered by one and the same Spirit, who apportions to each one individually as He wills.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 12
12 For just as the body is one and has many members, and all the members of the body, though many, are one body, so it is with Christ. 13 For in one Spirit we were all baptized into one body—Jews or Greeks, slaves or free—and all were made to drink of one Spirit.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 12
But God has so composed the body, giving greater honor to the part that lacked it, 25 that there may be no division in the body, but that the members may have the same care for one another. 26 If one member suffers, all suffer together; if one member is honored, all rejoice together.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 12
27 Now you are the body of Christ and individually members of it. 28 And God has appointed in the church first apostles, second prophets, third teachers, then miracles, then gifts of healing, helping, administrating, and various kinds of tongues. 29 Are all apostles? Are all prophets? Are all teachers? Do all work miracles? 30 Do all possess gifts of healing? Do all speak with tongues? Do all interpret? 31 But earnestly desire the higher gifts.  And I will show you a still more excellent way.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 13
1 If I speak in the tongues of men and of angels, but have not love, I am a noisy gong or a clanging cymbal. 2 And if I have prophetic powers, and understand all mysteries and all knowledge, and if I have all faith, so as to remove mountains, but have not love, I am nothing. 3 If I give away all I have, and if I deliver up my body to be burned, but have not love, I gain nothing.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 13
4 Love is patient and kind; love does not envy or boast; it is not arrogant 5 or rude. It does not insist on its own way; it is not irritable or resentful; 6 it does not rejoice at wrongdoing, but rejoices with the truth. 7 Love bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 13
8 Love never ends. As for prophecies, they will pass away; as for tongues, they will cease; as for knowledge, it will pass away. 9 For we know in part and we prophesy in part, 10 but when the perfect comes, the partial will pass away. 11 When I was a child, I spoke like a child, I thought like a child, I reasoned like a child. When I became a man, I gave up childish ways. 12 For now we see in a mirror dimly, but then face to face. Now I know in part; then I shall know fully, even as I have been fully known.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 13
13 So now faith, hope, and love abide, these three; but the greatest of these is love.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 14
1 Pursue love, and earnestly desire the spiritual gifts, especially that you may prophesy.


----------



## formula1

1 Cor 14
2 For one who speaks in a tongue speaks not to men but to God; for no one understands him, but he utters mysteries in the Spirit. 3 On the other hand, the one who prophesies speaks to people for their upbuilding and encouragement and consolation. 4 The one who speaks in a tongue builds up himself, but the one who prophesies builds up the church. 5 Now I want you all to speak in tongues, but even more to prophesy. The one who prophesies is greater than the one who speaks in tongues, unless someone interprets, so that the church may be built up.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 14
12 So with yourselves, since you are eager for manifestations of the Spirit, strive to excel in building up the church.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 14
13 Therefore, one who speaks in a tongue should pray that he may interpret. 14 For if I pray in a tongue, my spirit prays but my mind is unfruitful. 15 What am I to do? I will pray with my spirit, but I will pray with my mind also; I will sing praise with my spirit, but I will sing with my mind also.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 14
18 I thank God that I speak in tongues more than all of you. 19 Nevertheless, in church I would rather speak five words with my mind in order to instruct others, than ten thousand words in a tongue.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 14 (Also Reference to Isaiah 28:11-12)
20 Brothers, do not be children in your thinking. Be infants in evil, but in your thinking be mature. 21 In the Law it is written, “By people of strange tongues and by the lips of foreigners will I speak to this people, and even then they will not listen to me, says the Lord.” 22 Thus tongues are a sign not for believers but for unbelievers, while prophecy is a sign not for unbelievers but for believers.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 14
26 What then, brothers? When you come together, each one has a hymn, a lesson, a revelation, a tongue, or an interpretation. Let all things be done for building up.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 14
31 For you can all prophesy one by one, so that all may learn and all be encouraged, 32 and the spirits of prophets are subject to prophets. 33 For God is not a God of confusion but of peace.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 14
39 So, my brothers, earnestly desire to prophesy, and do not forbid speaking in tongues. 40 But all things should be done decently and in order.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 15
3 For I delivered to you as of first importance what I also received: that Christ died for our sins in accordance with the Scriptures, 4 that he was buried, that he was raised on the third day in accordance with the Scriptures, 5 and that he appeared to Cephas, then to the twelve. 6 Then he appeared to more than five hundred brothers at one time, most of whom are still alive, though some have fallen asleep. 7 Then he appeared to James, then to all the apostles.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 15
19 If in Christ we have hope in this life only, we are of all people most to be pitied.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 15
20 But in fact Christ has been raised from the dead, the firstfruits of those who have fallen asleep. 21 For as by a man came death, by a man has come also the resurrection of the dead. 22 For as in Adam all die, so also in Christ shall all be made alive. 23 But each in his own order: Christ the firstfruits, then at his coming those who belong to Christ. 24 Then comes the end, when he delivers the kingdom to God the Father after destroying every rule and every authority and power. 25 For he must reign until he has put all his enemies under his feet. 26 The last enemy to be destroyed is death.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 15
33 Do not be deceived: “Bad company ruins good morals.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 15
42 So is it with the resurrection of the dead. What is sown is perishable; what is raised is imperishable. 43 It is sown in dishonor; it is raised in glory. It is sown in weakness; it is raised in power.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 15
47 The first man was from the earth, a man of dust; the second man is from heaven. 48 As was the man of dust, so also are those who are of the dust, and as is the man of heaven, so also are those who are of heaven. 49 Just as we have borne the image of the man of dust, we shall also bear the image of the man of heaven.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 15
50 I tell you this, brothers: flesh and blood cannot inherit the kingdom of God, nor does the perishable inherit the imperishable.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 15
51 Behold! I tell you a mystery. We shall not all sleep, but we shall all be changed, 52 in a moment, in the twinkling of an eye, at the last trumpet. For the trumpet will sound, and the dead will be raised imperishable, and we shall be changed.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 15
56 The sting of death is sin, and the power of sin is the law. 57 But thanks be to God, who gives us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

1 Cor 15
58 Therefore, my beloved brothers, be steadfast, immovable, always abounding in the work of the Lord, knowing that in the Lord your labor is not in vain.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Cor 16
13 Be watchful, stand firm in the faith, act like men, be strong. 14 Let all that you do be done in love.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 1
3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies and God of all comfort, 4 who comforts us in all our affliction, so that we may be able to comfort those who are in any affliction, with the comfort with which we ourselves are comforted by God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 1
8 For we do not want you to be unaware, brothers, of the affliction we experienced in Asia. For we were so utterly burdened beyond our strength that we despaired of life itself. 9 Indeed, we felt that we had received the sentence of death. But that was to make us rely not on ourselves but on God who raises the dead. 10 He delivered us from such a deadly peril, and He will deliver us. On Him we have set our hope that he will deliver us again.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 1
20 For all the promises of God find their Yes in Him. That is why it is through Him that we utter our Amen to God for His glory. 21 And it is God who establishes us with you in Christ, and has anointed us, 22 and who has also put His seal on us and given us His Spirit in our hearts as a guarantee.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 2
14 But thanks be to God, who in Christ always leads us in triumphal procession, and through us spreads the fragrance of the knowledge of him everywhere.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 2
15 For we are the aroma of Christ to God among those who are being saved and among those who are perishing, 16 to one a fragrance from death to death, to the other a fragrance from life to life.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 3
4 Such is the confidence that we have through Christ toward God. 5 Not that we are sufficient in ourselves to claim anything as coming from us, but our sufficiency is from God, 6 who has made us sufficient to be ministers of a new covenant, not of the letter but of the Spirit. For the letter kills, but the Spirit gives life.


----------



## Paymaster

formula1 said:


> 2 Cor 3
> 4 Such is the confidence that we have through Christ toward God. 5 Not that we are sufficient in ourselves to claim anything as coming from us, but our sufficiency is from God, 6 who has made us sufficient to be ministers of a new covenant, not of the letter but of the Spirit. For the letter kills, but the Spirit gives life.



Oh Yes!!!!!!!! Amen!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 3
12 Since we have such a hope, we are very bold, 13 not like Moses, who would put a veil over his face so that the Israelites might not gaze at the outcome of what was being brought to an end. 14 But their minds were hardened. For to this day, when they read the old covenant, that same veil remains unlifted, because only through Christ is it taken away. 15 Yes, to this day whenever Moses is read a veil lies over their hearts. 16 But when one turns to the Lord, the veil is removed.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 3
17 Now the Lord is the Spirit, and where the Spirit of the Lord is, there is freedom. 18 And we all, with unveiled face, beholding the glory of the Lord, are being transformed into the same image from one degree of glory to another. For this comes from the Lord who is the Spirit.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

2 Cor 4
4 Therefore, having this ministry by the mercy of God, we do not lose heart. 2 But we have renounced disgraceful, underhanded ways. We refuse to practice cunning or to tamper with God's word, but by the open statement of the truth we would commend ourselves to everyone's conscience in the sight of God. 3 And even if our gospel is veiled, it is veiled to those who are perishing.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 4
7 But we have this treasure in jars of clay, to show that the surpassing power belongs to God and not to us. 8 We are afflicted in every way, but not crushed; perplexed, but not driven to despair; 9 persecuted, but not forsaken; struck down, but not destroyed; 10 always carrying in the body the death of Jesus, so that the life of Jesus may also be manifested in our bodies.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 4
13 Since we have the same spirit of faith according to what has been written, “I believed, and so I spoke,” we also believe, and so we also speak, 14 knowing that he who raised the Lord Jesus will raise us also with Jesus and bring us with you into his presence.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 4
15 For it is all for your sake, so that as grace extends to more and more people it may increase thanksgiving, to the glory of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 4
16 So we do not lose heart. Though our outer self is wasting away, our inner self is being renewed day by day. 17 For this light momentary affliction is preparing for us an eternal weight of glory beyond all comparison, 18 as we look not to the things that are seen but to the things that are unseen. For the things that are seen are transient, but the things that are unseen are eternal.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 5
1 For we know that if the tent that is our earthly home is destroyed, we have a building from God, a house not made with hands, eternal in the heavens.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 5
4 For while we are still in this tent, we groan, being burdened—not that we would be unclothed, but that we would be further clothed, so that what is mortal may be swallowed up by life. 5 He who has prepared us for this very thing is God, who has given us the Spirit as a guarantee.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 5
6 So we are always of good courage. We know that while we are at home in the body we are away from the Lord, 7 for we walk by faith, not by sight. 8 Yes, we are of good courage, and we would rather be away from the body and at home with the Lord. 9 So whether we are at home or away, we make it our aim to please Him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 5
10 For we must all appear before the judgment seat of Christ, so that each one may receive what is due for what he has done in the body, whether good or evil.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 5
14 For the love of Christ controls us, because we have concluded this: that one has died for all, therefore all have died; 15 and He died for all, that those who live might no longer live for themselves but for Him who for their sake died and was raised.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 5
16 From now on, therefore, we regard no one according to the flesh. Even though we once regarded Christ according to the flesh, we regard Him thus no longer. 17 Therefore, if anyone is in Christ, he is a new creation.The old has passed away; behold, the new has come.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 5
18 All this is from God, who through Christ reconciled us to himself and gave us the ministry of reconciliation; 19 that is, in Christ God was reconciling the world to himself, not counting their trespasses against them, and entrusting to us the message of reconciliation.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 5
20 Therefore, we are ambassadors for Christ, God making his appeal through us. We implore you on behalf of Christ, be reconciled to God. 21 For our sake he made him to be sin who knew no sin, so that in him we might become the righteousness of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 6
14 Do not be unequally yoked with unbelievers. For what partnership has righteousness with lawlessness? Or what fellowship has light with darkness?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 7
1 Since we have these promises, beloved, let us cleanse ourselves from every defilement of body and spirit, bringing holiness to completion in the fear of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 7
10 For godly grief produces a repentance that leads to salvation without regret, whereas worldly grief produces death.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 8
9 For you know the grace of our Lord Jesus Christ, that though he was rich, yet for your sake he became poor, so that you by his poverty might become rich.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 8
12 For if the readiness is there, it is acceptable according to what a person has, not according to what he does not have.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 9
7 Each one must give as he has decided in his heart, not reluctantly or under compulsion, for God loves a cheerful giver. 8 And God is able to make all grace abound to you, so that having all sufficiency in all things at all times, you may abound in every good work.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 9
10 He who supplies seed to the sower and bread for food will supply and multiply your seed for sowing and increase the harvest of your righteousness.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 10
3 For though we walk in the flesh, we are not waging war according to the flesh. 4 For the weapons of our warfare are not of the flesh but have divine power to destroy strongholds.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 10 (Also reference to Psalm 34:2)
17 “Let the one who boasts, boast in the Lord.” 18 For it is not the one who commends himself who is approved, but the one whom the Lord commends.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 11
12 And what I am doing I will continue to do, in order to undermine the claim of those who would like to claim that in their boasted mission they work on the same terms as we do. 13 For such men are false apostles, deceitful workmen, disguising themselves as apostles of Christ. 14 And no wonder, for even Satan disguises himself as an angel of light.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 12
9 But He said to me, “My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness.” Therefore I will boast all the more gladly of my weaknesses, so that the power of Christ may rest upon me. 10 For the sake of Christ, then, I am content with weaknesses, insults, hardships, persecutions, and calamities. For when I am weak, then I am strong.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 13
5 Examine yourselves, to see whether you are in the faith. Test yourselves. Or do you not realize this about yourselves, that Jesus Christ is in you?—unless indeed you fail to meet the test!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 13
11 Finally, brothers, rejoice. Aim for restoration, comfort one another, agree with one another, live in peace; and the God of love and peace will be with you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Cor 13
14 The grace of the Lord Jesus Christ and the love of God and the fellowship of the Holy Spirit be with you all.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 1
1 Blessed is the man who walks not in the counsel of the wicked, nor stands in the way of sinners, nor sits in the seat of scoffers;
2 but his delight is in the law of the Lord, and on his law he meditates day and night.
3 He is like a tree planted by streams of water that yields its fruit in its season, and its leaf does not wither.  In all that he does, he prospers.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 2
11 Serve the Lord with fear, and rejoice with trembling.
12 Kiss the Son, lest He be angry, and you perish in the way, for His wrath is quickly kindled. Blessed are all who take refuge in Him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 3
3 But you, O Lord, are a shield about me, my glory, and the lifter of my head.
4 I cried aloud to the Lord, and He answered me from His holy hill.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 4
4 Be angry, and do not sin; ponder in your own hearts on your beds, and be silent. Selah
5 Offer right sacrifices, and put your trust in the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 5
11 But let all who take refuge in You rejoice; let them ever sing for joy, and spread Your protection over them, that those who love Your name may exult in You.
12 For You bless the righteous, O Lord; You cover him with favor as with a shield.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 6
4 Turn, O Lord, deliver my life; save me for the sake of your steadfast love.
5 For in death there is no remembrance of you; in Sheol who will give you praise?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 7
10 My shield is with God, who saves the upright in heart.
11 God is a righteous judge, and a God who feels indignation every day.
12 If a man does not repent, God will whet His sword; He has bent and readied His bow;
13 He has prepared for him his deadly weapons, making His arrows fiery shafts.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 8

1 O Lord, our Lord, how majestic is your name in all the earth!  You have set your glory above the heavens.
2  Out of the mouth of babies and infants, you have established strength because of your foes, to still the enemy and the avenger.
3 When I look at your heavens, the work of your fingers, the moon and the stars, which you have set in place,
4 what is man that you are mindful of him, and the son of man that you care for him?
5 Yet you have made him a little lower than the heavenly beings and crowned him with glory and honor.
6 You have given him dominion over the works of your hands; you have put all things under his feet,
7 all sheep and oxen, and also the beasts of the field,
8 the birds of the heavens, and the fish of the sea, whatever passes along the paths of the seas.
9 O Lord, our Lord, how majestic is your name in all the earth!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 9
9 The Lord is a stronghold for the oppressed, a stronghold in times of trouble.
10 And those who know your name put their trust in You,
for You, O Lord, have not forsaken those who seek You.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 10
4 In the pride of his face the wicked does not seek Him; all his thoughts are, “There is no God.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 11
4 The Lord is in His holy temple; the Lord's throne is in heaven; His eyes see, His eyelids test the children of man.
5 The Lord tests the righteous, but His soul hates the wicked and the one who loves violence.


----------



## formula1

*Re;*

Psalm 12
6 The words of the Lord are pure words, like silver refined in a furnace on the ground, purified seven times.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 13
6 I will sing to the Lord, because He has dealt bountifully with me.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 14
2 The Lord looks down from heaven on the children of man, to see if there are any who understand, who seek after God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 15
1 O Lord, who shall sojourn in Your tent?
    Who shall dwell on Your holy hill?
2 He who walks blamelessly and does what is right
    and speaks truth in his heart;


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 16
7 I bless the Lord who gives me counsel; in the night also my heart instructs me.
8 I have set the Lord always before me; because he is at my right hand, I shall not be shaken.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 17
6 I call upon you, for you will answer me, O God; incline your ear to me; hear my words.
7 Wondrously show your steadfast love, O Savior of those who seek refuge from their adversaries at your right hand.
8 Keep me as the apple of your eye; hide me in the shadow of your wings,
9 from the wicked who do me violence, my deadly enemies who surround me.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 18
31 For who is God, but the Lord?  And who is a rock, except our God?—
32 the God who equipped me with strength and made my way blameless.
33 He made my feet like the feet of a deer and set me secure on the heights.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 19
7 The law of the Lord is perfect, reviving the soul; the testimony of the Lord is sure, making wise the simple;
8 the precepts of the Lord are right, rejoicing the heart; the commandment of the Lord is pure, enlightening the eyes;
9 the fear of the Lord is clean, enduring forever; the rules of the Lord are true, and righteous altogether.
10 More to be desired are they than gold, even much fine gold; sweeter also than honey and drippings of the honeycomb.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 20
7 Some trust in chariots and some in horses, but we trust in the name of the Lord our God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 21
13 Be exalted, O Lord, in your strength! We will sing and praise your power.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 22
22 I will tell of your name to my brothers; in the midst of the congregation I will praise you:
23 You who fear the Lord, praise him! All you offspring of Jacob, glorify him, and stand in awe of him, all you offspring of Israel!
24 For he has not despised or abhorred the affliction of the afflicted, and he has not hidden his face from him, but has heard, when he cried to him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 23
1 The Lord is my shepherd; I shall not want.
2 He makes me lie down in green pastures.  He leads me beside still waters.
3 He restores my soul.  He leads me in paths of righteousness for His name's sake.
4 Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for You are with me; Your rod and Your staff, they comfort me.
5 You prepare a table before me in the presence of my enemies; You anoint my head with oil; my cup overflows.
6 Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life, and I shall dwell in the house of the Lord forever.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 24
3 Who shall ascend the hill of the Lord? And who shall stand in His holy place?
4 He who has clean hands and a pure heart, who does not lift up his soul to what is false and does not swear deceitfully.
5 He will receive blessing from the Lord and righteousness from the God of his salvation.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 25
8 Good and upright is the Lord; therefore He instructs sinners in the way.
9 He leads the humble in what is right, and teaches the humble His way.
10 All the paths of the Lord are steadfast love and faithfulness, for those who keep His covenant and His testimonies.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 26
2 Examine me, O Lord, and prove me;
Try my mind and my heart.
3 For Your lovingkindness is before my eyes,
And I have walked in Your truth.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 27
1 The Lord is my light and my salvation; whom shall I fear?  The Lord is the stronghold of my life; of whom shall I be afraid?


----------



## StriperAddict

*For today 5/5*

Psalm 27
<SUP>13 </SUP>I would have despaired unless I had believed that I would see the <SUP class=crossreference value='(AJ)'></SUP>goodness of the Lord
In the <SUP class=crossreference value='(AK)'></SUP>land of the living.
<SUP class=versenum>14 </SUP><SUP class=crossreference value='(AL)'></SUP>Wait for the Lord;
Be <SUP class=crossreference value='(AM)'></SUP>strong and let your heart take courage;
Yes, wait for the Lord


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 28
6 Blessed be the Lord! For He has heard the voice of my pleas for mercy.
7 The Lord is my strength and my shield; in Him my heart trusts, and I am helped; my heart exults, and with my song I give thanks to Him.


----------



## StriperAddict

*5/7/14*

Psalm 30

<SUP>11 </SUP>You have turned for me <SUP class=crossreference value='(U)'></SUP>my mourning into dancing;
You have <SUP class=crossreference value='(V)'></SUP>loosed my sackcloth and girded me with <SUP class=crossreference value='(W)'></SUP>gladness,
<SUP class=versenum>12 </SUP>That my <SUP class=footnote value='[d]'></SUP><SUP class=crossreference value='(X)'></SUP>soul may sing praise to You and not be silent.
O Lord my God, I will <SUP class=crossreference value='(Y)'></SUP>give thanks to You forever.


----------



## StriperAddict

*5/8/14*

Psalm 31:5 
<SUP>Into Your hand I commit my spirit; You have ransomed me, O Lord, God of truth.</SUP>​Luke 23:46 
And Jesus, crying out with a loud voice, said, “Father, into Your hands I commit My spirit.” Having said this, He breathed His last.​


----------



## StriperAddict

*5/9/14*

*Psalm 31*

<SUP class=versenum>19 </SUP>How great is Your <SUP class=crossreference value='(AO)'></SUP>goodness,
Which You have stored up for those who fear You,
Which You have wrought for those who <SUP class=crossreference value='(AP)'></SUP>take refuge in You,
<SUP class=crossreference value='(AQ)'></SUP>Before the sons of men!
<SUP class=versenum>20 </SUP>You hide them in the <SUP class=crossreference value='(AR)'></SUP>secret place of Your presence from the <SUP class=crossreference value='(AS)'></SUP>conspiracies of man;
You keep them secretly in a <SUP class=footnote value='[h]'></SUP>shelter from the <SUP class=crossreference value='(AT)'></SUP>strife of tongues.
<SUP class=versenum>21 </SUP><SUP class=crossreference value='(AU)'></SUP>Blessed be the Lord,
For He has made <SUP class=crossreference value='(AV)'></SUP>marvelous His lovingkindness to me in a besieged <SUP class=crossreference value='(AW)'></SUP>city.

<SUP class=versenum></SUP>


----------



## Paymaster

Galatians 2:16

Knowing that a man is not justified by the works of the law, but by the faith of Jesus Christ, even we have believed in Jesus Christ, that we might be justified by the faith of Christ, and not by the works of the law: for by the works of the law shall no flesh be justified.


----------



## Paymaster

Hebrews 10:28

So Christ was once offered to bear the sins of many; and unto them that look for him shall he appear the second time without sin unto salvation.


----------



## StriperAddict

*5/12*

Psalm 32

<SUP class=versenum>1 </SUP>How blessed is he whose transgression is forgiven,
Whose sin is covered!
<SUP class=versenum>2 </SUP>How blessed is the man to whom the Lord <SUP class=crossreference value='(B)'></SUP>does not impute iniquity,
And in whose spirit there is <SUP class=crossreference value='(C)'></SUP>no deceit!


----------



## StriperAddict

*5/13/14*

Psalm 32:10-11
<SUP>10 </SUP>Many are the <SUP class=crossreference value='(U)'></SUP>sorrows of the wicked,
But <SUP class=crossreference value='(V)'></SUP>he who trusts in the Lord, lovingkindness shall surround him.
<SUP class=versenum>11 </SUP>Be <SUP class=crossreference value='(W)'></SUP>glad in the Lord and rejoice, you righteous ones;
And shout for joy, all you who are <SUP class=crossreference value='(X)'></SUP>upright in heart.


----------



## StriperAddict

*5/14*

Psalm 33:2-4

<SUP class=versenum>2 </SUP>Give thanks to the Lord with the <SUP class=crossreference value='(A)'></SUP>lyre;
Sing praises to Him with a <SUP class=crossreference value='(B)'></SUP>harp of ten strings.
<SUP class=versenum>3 </SUP>Sing to Him a <SUP class=crossreference value='(C)'></SUP>new song;
Play skillfully with <SUP class=crossreference value='(D)'></SUP>a shout of joy.
<SUP class=versenum>4 </SUP>For the word of the Lord <SUP class=crossreference value='(E)'></SUP>is upright,
And all His work is done <SUP class=crossreference value='(F)'></SUP>in faithfulness.


----------



## StriperAddict

*5/15/14*

Psalm 33:20-22

<SUP class=versenum>20 </SUP>Our soul <SUP class=crossreference value='(AH)'></SUP>waits for the Lord;
He is our <SUP class=crossreference value='(AI)'></SUP>help and our shield.
<SUP class=versenum>21 </SUP>For our <SUP class=crossreference value='(AJ)'></SUP>heart rejoices in Him,
Because we trust in His holy name.
<SUP class=versenum>22 </SUP>Let Your lovingkindness, O Lord, be upon us,
According as we have <SUP class=footnote value='[e]'></SUP>hoped in You.


----------



## StriperAddict

*5/16/14*

*Psalm 34:1-3 *

<SUP>1</SUP>I will <SUP class=crossreference value='(A)'></SUP>bless the Lord at all times;
His <SUP class=crossreference value='(B)'></SUP>praise shall continually be in my mouth.
<SUP class=versenum>2 </SUP>My soul will <SUP class=crossreference value='(C)'></SUP>make its boast in the Lord;
The <SUP class=crossreference value='(D)'></SUP>humble will hear it and rejoice.
<SUP class=versenum>3 </SUP>O <SUP class=crossreference value='(E)'></SUP>magnify the Lord with me,
And let us <SUP class=crossreference value='(F)'></SUP>exalt His name together.


Philippians 3:20-21
<SUP class=versenum>20 </SUP>For <SUP class=crossreference value='(A)'></SUP>our <SUP class=footnote value='[a]'></SUP>citizenship is in heaven, from which also we eagerly 
<SUP class=crossreference value='(B)'></SUP>wait for a Savior, the Lord Jesus Christ; 
<SUP class=versenum>21 </SUP>who will <SUP class=crossreference value='(C)'></SUP>transform <SUP class=footnote value='[b]'></SUP>the body of our humble state into 
<SUP class=crossreference value='(D)'></SUP>conformity with <SUP class=footnote value='[c]'></SUP>the <SUP class=crossreference value='(E)'></SUP>body of His glory, <SUP class=crossreference value='(F)'></SUP>by the exertion of the 
power that He has even to <SUP class=crossreference value='(G)'></SUP>subject all things to Himself.


----------



## StriperAddict

*5/17/14*

Psalm 34:8,9

8 O taste and see that the Lord is good;
How blessed is the man who takes refuge in Him!
9 O fear the Lord, you His saints;
For to those who fear Him there is no want.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 35
10 All my bones shall say, “O Lord, who is like you, delivering the poor from him who is too strong for him, the poor and needy from him who robs him?”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 36
7 How precious is your steadfast love, O God! The children of mankind take refuge in the shadow of your wings.
8 They feast on the abundance of your house, and you give them drink from the river of your delights.
9 For with you is the fountain of life; in your light do we see light.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 37
3 Trust in the Lord, and do good; dwell in the land and befriend faithfulness.
4 Delight yourself in the Lord, and He will give you the desires of your heart.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 37
10 In just a little while, the wicked will be no more; though you look carefully at his place, he will not be there.
11 But the meek shall inherit the land and delight themselves in abundant peace.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 37
25 I have been young, and now am old, yet I have not seen the righteous forsaken or his children begging for bread.
26 He is ever lending generously, and his children become a blessing.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 37
37 Mark the blameless and behold the upright, for there is a future for the man of peace.
38 But transgressors shall be altogether destroyed; the future of the wicked shall be cut off.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 37
39 The salvation of the righteous is from the Lord; He is their stronghold in the time of trouble.
40 The Lord helps them and delivers them; He delivers them from the wicked and saves them, because they take refuge in Him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 38
15 But for you, O Lord, do I wait; it is you, O Lord my God, who will answer.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 39
4 “O Lord, make me know my end and what is the measure of my days; let me know how fleeting I am!
5 Behold, you have made my days a few handbreadths, and my lifetime is as nothing before you.  Surely all mankind stands as a mere breath!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 40
4 Blessed is the man who makes the Lord his trust, who does not turn to the proud, to those who go astray after a lie!
5 You have multiplied, O Lord my God, Your wondrous deeds and Your thoughts toward us; none can compare with You!  I will proclaim and tell of them, yet they are more than can be told.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 40
16 But may all who seek you rejoice and be glad in you; may those who love your salvation say continually,  “Great is the Lord!”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 41
1 Blessed is the one who considers the poor!  In the day of trouble the Lord delivers him;
2 the Lord protects him and keeps him alive; he is called blessed in the land; you do not give him up to the will of his enemies.
3 The Lord sustains him on his sickbed; in his illness you restore him to full health.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 42
1 As a deer pants for flowing streams, so pants my soul for you, O God.
2 My soul thirsts for God, for the living God.  When shall I come and appear before God?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 43
3 Send out Your light and Your truth; let them lead me; let them bring me to Your holy hill and to Your dwelling!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 44
6 For not in my bow do I trust, nor can my sword save me.
7 But You have saved us from our foes and have put to shame those who hate us.
8 In God we have boasted continually, and we will give thanks to Your name forever. Selah


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 45
6 Your throne, O God, is forever and ever.  The scepter of your kingdom is a scepter of uprightness.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 46
1 God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble.
2 Therefore we will not fear though the earth gives way, though the mountains be moved into the heart of the sea,
3 though its waters roar and foam, though the mountains tremble at its swelling. Selah


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 47
1 Clap your hands, all peoples! Shout to God with loud songs of joy!
2 For the Lord, the Most High, is to be feared, a great king over all the earth.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 48
1 Great is the Lord and greatly to be praised in the city of our God! His holy mountain, 2 beautiful in elevation, is the joy of all the earth,Mount Zion, in the far north, the city of the great King.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 49
7 Truly no man can ransom another, or give to God the price of his life,
8 for the ransom of their life is costly and can never suffice


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 50
14 Offer to God a sacrifice of thanksgiving, and perform your vows to the Most High,
15 and call upon Me in the day of trouble; I will deliver you, and you shall glorify me.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 50
23 The one who offers thanksgiving as his sacrifice glorifies Me; to one who orders his way rightly I will show the salvation of God!”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 51
1 Have mercy on me, O God, according to your steadfast love; according to your abundant mercy blot out my transgressions.
2 Wash me thoroughly from my iniquity, and cleanse me from my sin!
3 For I know my transgressions, and my sin is ever before me.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 51
10 Create in me a clean heart, O God, and renew a right spirit within me.
11 Cast me not away from Your presence, and take not Your Holy Spirit from me.
12 Restore to me the joy of Your salvation, and uphold me with a willing spirit.
13 Then I will teach transgressors Your ways, and sinners will return to You.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 51
16 For You will not delight in sacrifice, or I would give it; You will not be pleased with a burnt offering.
17 The sacrifices of God are a broken spirit; a broken and contrite heart, O God, You will not despise.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 52
6 The righteous shall see and fear, and shall laugh at him, saying,
7 “See the man who would not make God his refuge, but trusted in the abundance of his riches and sought refuge in his own destruction!"


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 53
2 God looks down from heaven on the children of man
to see if there are any who understand, who seek after God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 54
2 O God, hear my prayer; give ear to the words of my mouth.
3 For strangers have risen against me; ruthless men seek my life; they do not set God before themselves.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 55
16 But I call to God, and the Lord will save me.
17 Evening and morning and at noon I utter my complaint and moan,a nd He hears my voice.
18 He redeems my soul in safety from the battle that I wage, for many are arrayed against me.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 56
3 When I am afraid, I put my trust in You.
4 In God, whose word I praise, in God I trust; I shall not be afraid.  What can flesh do to me?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 56
8 You have kept count of my tossings; put my tears in Your bottle.  Are they not in Your book?


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 56
10 In God, whose word I praise, in the Lord, whose word I praise,
11 in God I trust; I shall not be afraid.  What can man do to me?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 57
2 I cry out to God Most High, to God who fulfills His purpose for me.
3 He will send from heaven and save me; He will put to shame him who tramples on me.  Selah 
God will send out His steadfast love and His faithfulness!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 57
9 I will give thanks to You, O Lord, among the peoples; I will sing praises to You among the nations.
10 For Your steadfast love is great to the heavens, Your faithfulness to the clouds.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 59
8 But you, O Lord, laugh at them; You hold all the nations in derision.
9 O my Strength, I will watch for You, for You, O God, are my fortress.
10 My God in His steadfast lovewill meet me; God will let me look in triumph on my enemies.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 60
11 Oh, grant us help against the foe, for vain is the salvation of man!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 61
1 Hear my cry, O God, listen to my prayer;
2 from the end of the earth I call to You when my heart is faint.  Lead me to the rock that is higher than I,
3 for You have been my refuge, a strong tower against the enemy.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 62
9 Those of low estate are but a breath; those of high estate are a delusion; in the balances they go up; they are together lighter than a breath.
10 Put no trust in extortion; set no vain hopes on robbery; if riches increase, set not your heart on them.
11 Once God has spoken; twice have I heard this: that power belongs to God,
12 and that to You, O Lord, belongs steadfast love.  For You will render to a man according to his work.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 63
1 O God, You are my God; earnestly I seek You; my soul thirsts for You; my flesh faints for You, as in a dry and weary land where there is no water.
2 So I have looked upon You in the sanctuary, beholding Your power and glory.
3 Because Your steadfast love is better than life, my lips will praise You.
4 So I will bless You as long as I live; in Your name I will lift up my hands.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 64
10 Let the righteous one rejoice in the Lord and take refuge in Him!  Let all the upright in heart exult!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 65
2 O You who hear prayer, to You shall all flesh come.
3 When iniquities prevail against me, You atone for our transgressions.
4 Blessed is the one You choose and bring near, to dwell in Your courts!  We shall be satisfied with the goodness of Your house, the holiness of Your temple!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Two for Saturday and Today

Psalm 66
16 Come and hear, all you who fear God, and I will tell what He has done for my soul.
17 I cried to Him with my mouth, and high praise was on my tongue.
18 If I had cherished iniquity in my heart, the Lord would not have listened.
19 But truly God has listened; He has attended to the voice of my prayer.

Psalm 67
1 May God be gracious to us and bless us and make His face to shine upon us, Selah
2 that Your way may be known on earth, Your saving power among all nations.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 68
4 Sing to God, sing praises to his name; lift up a song to Him who rides through the deserts; His name is the Lord; exult before Him!
5 Father of the fatherless and protector of widows is God in His holy habitation.
6 God settles the solitary in a home; He leads out the prisoners to prosperity, but the rebellious dwell in a parched land.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 69
13 But as for me, my prayer is to You, O Lord.  At an acceptable time, O God, in the abundance of Your steadfast love answer me in Your saving faithfulness.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 69
30 I will praise the name of God with a song; I will magnify Him with thanksgiving.
31 This will please the Lord more than an ox or a bull with horns and hoofs.
32 When the humble see it they will be glad; you who seek God, let your hearts revive.
33 For the Lord hears the needy and does not despise His own people who are prisoners.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 70
4 May all who seek You rejoice and be glad in You!  May those who love Your salvation say evermore, “God is great!”
5 But I am poor and needy; hasten to me, O God!  You are my help and my deliverer;  O Lord, do not delay!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 71
5 For You, O Lord, are my hope my trust, O Lord, from my youth.
6 Upon You I have leaned from before my birth;  You are He who took me from my mother's womb.  My praise is continually of You.


----------



## formula1

*Re*

Psalm 72
18 Blessed be the Lord, the God of Israel, who alone does wondrous things.


----------



## formula1

John 20
21 Again Jesus said, “Peace be with you! As the Father has sent me, I am sending you.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 73
27 For behold, those who are far from You shall perish; You put an end to everyone who is unfaithful to You.
28 But for me it is good to be near God; I have made the Lord God my refuge, that I may tell of all Your works.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 74
18 Remember this, O Lord, how the enemy scoffs, and a foolish people reviles Your name.
19 Do not deliver the soul of Your dove to the wild beasts; do not forget the life of Your poor forever.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 75
6 For not from the east or from the west and not from the wilderness comes lifting up,
7 but it is God who executes judgment, putting down one and lifting up another.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 76
7 But You, You are to be feared! Who can stand before You when once Your anger is roused?
8 From the heavens You uttered judgment; the earth feared and was still,
9 when God arose to establish judgment, to save all the humble of the earth.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 77
11 I will remember the deeds of the Lord; yes, I will remember Your wonders of old.
12 I will ponder all Your work, and meditate on Your mighty deeds.
13 Your way, O God, is holy.  What god is great like our God?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 78 
1 Give ear, O my people, to my teaching; incline your ears to the words of my mouth!
2 I will open my mouth in a parable; I will utter dark sayings from of old,
3 things that we have heard and known, that our fathers have told us.
4 We will not hide them from their children, but tell to the coming generation the glorious deeds of the Lord, and His might, and the wonders that He has done.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 79
8 Do not remember against us our former iniquities;  let Your compassion come speedily to meet us, for we are brought very low.
9 Help us, O God of our salvation, for the glory of Your name; deliver us, and atone for our sins, for Your name's sake!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 80
17 But let your hand be on the man of your right hand, the son of man whom you have made strong for yourself!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 81
13 Oh, that My people would listen to Me, that Israel would walk in my ways!
14 I would soon subdue their enemies and turn My hand against their foes.


----------



## DEERFU

learnin' to crawl but headed in the right direction... and lookin' up


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Keep crawling brother, and He will stand you up!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 82
3 Give justice to the weak and the fatherless; maintain the right of the afflicted and the destitute.
4 Rescue the weak and the needy; deliver them from the hand of the wicked.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 84
10 For a day in Your courts is better than a thousand elsewhere.  I would rather be a doorkeeper in the house of my God than dwell in the tents of wickedness.
11 For the Lord God is a sun and shield; the Lord bestows favor and honor.  No good thing does He withhold from those who walk uprightly.
12 O Lord of hosts, blessed is the one who trusts in You!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 85
8 Let me hear what God the Lord will speak, for He will speak peace to His people, to His saints; but let them not turn back to folly.
9 Surely His salvation is near to those who fear Him, that glory may dwell in our land.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 86
10 For You are great and do wondrous things; You alone are God.
11 Teach me your way, O Lord, that I may walk in Your truth; unite my heart to fear your name.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 87
5 And of Zion it shall be said, “This one and that one were born in her”; for the Most High Himself will establish her.
6 The Lord records as He registers the peoples, “This one was born there.” Selah
7 Singers and dancers alike say, “All my springs are in You.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 88
1 O Lord, God of my salvation;  I cry out day and night before You.
2 Let my prayer come before You; incline your ear to my cry!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 89
15 Blessed are the people who know the festal shout, who walk, O Lord, in the light of Your face,
16 who exult in Your name all the day and in Your righteousness are exalted.
17 For You are the glory of their strength; by Your favor our horn is exalted.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 90
1 Lord, You have been our dwelling place in all generations.
2 Before the mountains were brought forth, or ever You had formed the earth and the world, from everlasting to everlasting You are God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 90
10 The years of our life are seventy, or even by reason of strength eighty; yet their span is but toil and trouble; they are soon gone, and we fly away.
11 Who considers the power of Your anger, and Your wrath according to the fear of You?
12 So teach us to number our days that we may get a heart of wisdom.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 90
17 Let the favor of the Lord our God be upon us, and establish the work of our hands upon us; yes, establish the work of our hands!


----------



## sniper22

James 5:7-9 

7 Be patient, then, brothers and sisters, until the Lord’s coming. See how the farmer waits for the land to yield its valuable crop, patiently waiting for the autumn and spring rains. 8  You too, be patient and stand firm, because the Lord’s coming is near. 9  Don’t grumble against one another, brothers and sisters, or you will be judged. The Judge is standing at the door!


----------



## sniper22

1 Corinthians 2:12-16 

12. What we have received is not the spirit of the world, but the Spirit who is from God, so that we may understand what God has freely given us. 13 This is what we speak, not in words taught us by human wisdom but in words taught by the Spirit, explaining spiritual realities with Spirit-taught words. 14  The person without the Spirit does not accept the things that come from the Spirit of God but considers them foolishness, and cannot understand them because they are discerned only through the Spirit. 15 The person with the Spirit makes judgments about all things, but such a person is not subject to merely human judgments, 16 for, “Who has known the mind of the Lord so as to instruct him?”  But we have the mind of Christ.


----------



## sniper22

Luke 6:27-28 

27 “But to you who are listening I say: Love your enemies, do good to those who hate you, 28  bless those who curse you, pray for those who mistreat you.


----------



## sniper22

1 Corinthians 2:9 

However, as it is written: “What no eye has seen, what no ear has heard, and what no human mind has conceived” — the things God has prepared for those who love him—


----------



## sniper22

Hebrews 4:14-16 

14 Therefore, since we have a great high priest who has ascended into heaven, Jesus the Son of God, let us hold firmly to the faith we profess. 15 For we do not have a high priest who is unable to empathize with our weaknesses, but we have one who has been tempted in every way, just as we are—yet he did not sin. 16 Let us then approach God’s throne of grace with confidence, so that we may receive mercy and find grace to help us in our time of need.


----------



## sniper22

2 Peter 3:8-14 

8 But do not forget this one thing, dear friends: With the Lord a day is like a thousand years, and a thousand years are like a day. 9 The Lord is not slow in keeping his promise, as some understand slowness. Instead he is patient with you, not wanting anyone to perish, but everyone to come to repentance. 10 But the day of the Lord will come like a thief. The heavens will disappear with a roar; the elements will be destroyed by fire, and the earth and everything done in it will be laid bare. 11 Since everything will be destroyed in this way, what kind of people ought you to be? You ought to live holy and godly lives 12 as you look forward to the day of God and speed its coming. That day will bring about the destruction of the heavens by fire, and the elements will melt in the heat. 13 But in keeping with his promise we are looking forward to a new heaven and a new earth, where righteousness dwells. 14  So then, dear friends, since you are looking forward to this, make every effort to be found spotless, blameless and at peace with him.


----------



## sniper22

Psalm 46:10 

He says, “Be still, and know that I am God; I will be exalted among the nations, I will be exalted in the earth.”


----------



## sniper22

Obadiah 1:15 

“The day of the Lord is near for all nations. As you have done, it will be done to you; your deeds will return upon your own head.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 91
91 He who dwells in the shelter of the Most High will abide in the shadow of the Almighty.
2 I will say to the Lord, “My refuge and my fortress, my God, in whom I trust.”


----------



## formula1

Psalm 91
3 For He will deliver you from the snare of the fowler and from the deadly pestilence.
4 He will cover you with His pinions, and under His wings you will find refuge; His faithfulness is a shield and buckler.
5 You will not fear the terror of the night, nor the arrow that flies by day,
6 nor the pestilence that stalks in darkness, nor the destruction that wastes at noonday.
7 A thousand may fall at your side, ten thousand at your right hand, but it will not come near you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 91
14 “Because he holds fast to Me in love, I will deliver him; I will protect him, because he knows My name.
15 When he calls to me, I will answer him;  I will be with him in trouble; I will rescue him and honor him.
16 With long life I will satisfy him and show him My salvation.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 92
1 It is good to give thanks to the Lord, to sing praises to Your name, O Most High;
2 to declare Your steadfast love in the morning, and Your faithfulness by night


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 93
1 The Lord reigns; He is robed in majesty; the Lord is robed; He has put on strength as His belt.  Yes, the world is established; it shall never be moved.
2 Your throne is established from of old; You are from everlasting.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 94
17 If the Lord had not been my help, my soul would soon have lived in the land of silence.
18 When I thought, “My foot slips,” Your steadfast love, O Lord, held me up.
19 When the cares of my heart are many, Your consolations cheer my soul.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 95
3 For the Lord is a great God, and a great King above all gods.
4 In His hand are the depths of the earth; the heights of the mountains are His also.
5 The sea is His, for He made it, and His hands formed the dry land.
6 Oh come, let us worship and bow down; let us kneel before the Lord, our Maker!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 96
4 For great is the Lord, and greatly to be praised;  He is to be feared above all gods.
5 For all the gods of the peoples are worthless idols, but the Lord made the heavens.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 97
10 O you who love the Lord, hate evil! He preserves the lives of His saints; He delivers them from the hand of the wicked.
11 Light is sown for the righteous, and joy for the upright in heart.
12 Rejoice in the Lord, O you righteous, and give thanks to His Holy name!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 98
4 Make a joyful noise to the Lord, all the earth; break forth into joyous song and sing praises!
5 Sing praises to the Lord with the lyre, with the lyre and the sound of melody!
6 With trumpets and the sound of the horn make a joyful noise before the King, the Lord!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 99
8 O Lord our God, You answered them;  You were a forgiving God to them, but an avenger of their wrongdoings.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 100 English Standard Version (ESV)

1 Make a joyful noise to the Lord, all the earth!
2 Serve the Lord with gladness! Come into His presence with singing!
3 Know that the Lord, He is God! It is He who made us, and we are His; we are His people, and the sheep of His pasture.
4 Enter His gates with thanksgiving, and His courts with praise! Give thanks to Him; bless His name!
5 For the Lord is good; His steadfast love endures forever,  and His faithfulness to all generations.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 101
I will sing of steadfast love and justice;
    to you, O Lord, I will make music.
2 I will ponder the way that is blameless.
    Oh when will you come to me?
I will walk with integrity of heart
    within my house;


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 102
Hear my prayer, O Lord;
let my cry come to you!
2 Do not hide your face from me
    in the day of my distress!
Incline your ear to me;
    answer me speedily in the day when I call!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 103
2 Bless the Lord, O my soul, and forget not all His benefits,
3 who forgives all your iniquity, who heals all your diseases,
4 who redeems your life from the pit, who crowns you with steadfast love and mercy,
5 who satisfies you with good so that your youth is renewed like the eagle's.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 104
34 May my meditation be pleasing to Him, for I rejoice in the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 105
4 Seek the Lord and his strength; seek His presence continually!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 106
3 Blessed are they who observe justice,  who do righteousness at all times!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

This is what the Lord of heaven and earth has done for you!  Rejoice!

Psalm 107
10 Some sat in darkness and in the shadow of death, prisoners in affliction and in irons,
11 for they had rebelled against the words of God, and spurned the counsel of the Most High.
12 So He bowed their hearts down with hard labor; they fell down, with none to help.
13 Then they cried to the Lord in their trouble, and He delivered them from their distress.
14 He brought them out of darkness and the shadow of death, and burst their bonds apart.
15 Let them thank the Lord for His steadfast love, for His wondrous works to the children of man!
16 For He shatters the doors of bronze and cuts in two the bars of iron.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 108
 Oh grant us help against the foe, for vain is the salvation of man!


----------



## formula1

Psalms 109 
30 With my mouth I will give great thanks to the Lord;
    I will praise him in the midst of the throng.
31 For he stands at the right hand of the needy one,
    to save him from those who condemn his soul to death.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 110
1 The Lord says to my Lord: “Sit at my right hand, until I make your enemies your footstool.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 111
9 He sent redemption to his people; He has commanded His covenant forever.  Holy and awesome is His name!
10 The fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom; all those who practice it have a good understanding.  His praise endures forever!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 112
1 Praise the Lord!  Blessed is the man who fears the Lord, who greatly delights in His commandments!
2 His offspring will be mighty in the land; the generation of the upright will be blessed.
3 Wealth and riches are in his house,  and his righteousness endures forever.
4 Light dawns in the darkness for the upright;  he is gracious, merciful, and righteous.
5 It is well with the man who deals generously and lends; who conducts his affairs with justice.
6 For the righteous will never be moved; he will be remembered forever.
7 He is not afraid of bad news; his heart is firm, trusting in the Lord.
8 His heart is steady; he will not be afraid, until he looks in triumph on his adversaries.
9 He has distributed freely; he has given to the poor; his righteousness endures forever; his horn is exalted in honor.
10 The wicked man sees it and is angry; he gnashes his teeth and melts away; the desire of the wicked will perish!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 113
1 Praise the Lord!  Praise, O servants of the Lord, praise the name of the Lord!
2 Blessed be the name of the Lord from this time forth and forevermore!
3 From the rising of the sun to its setting, the name of the Lord is to be praised!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 114
5 What ails you, O sea, that you flee?  O Jordan, that you turn back?
6 O mountains, that you skip like rams? O hills, like lambs?
7 Tremble, O earth, at the presence of the Lord, at the presence of the God of Jacob,
8 who turns the rock into a pool of water, the flint into a spring of water.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 115
1 Not to us, O Lord, not to us, but to your name give glory, for the sake of your steadfast love and your faithfulness!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 116
1 I love the Lord, because he has heard my voice and my pleas for mercy.
2 Because he inclined his ear to me, therefore I will call on him as long as I live.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 117 
1 Praise the Lord, all nations! Extol Him, all peoples!
2 For great is His steadfast love toward us, and the faithfulness of the Lord endures forever.  Praise the Lord!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 118
5 Out of my distress I called on the Lord; the Lord answered me and set me free.
6 The Lord is on my side; I will not fear. What can man do to me?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 118
8 It is better to take refuge in the Lord than to trust in man.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 118
19 Open to me the gates of righteousness, that I may enter through them and give thanks to the Lord.
20 This is the gate of the Lord; the righteous shall enter through it.
21 I thank you that you have answered me and have become my salvation.
22 The stone that the builders rejected has become the cornerstone.
23 This is the Lord's doing; it is marvelous in our eyes.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 119
2 Blessed are those who keep His testimonies, who seek Him with their whole heart,
3 who also do no wrong, but walk in His ways!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 119
9 How can a young man keep his way pure?  By guarding it according to Your Word.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 119
24 Your testimonies are my delight; they are my counselors.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 119
32 I will run in the way of your commandments when You enlarge my heart!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 119 
36 Incline my heart to your testimonies,
    and not to selfish gain!
37 Turn my eyes from looking at worthless things;
    and give me life in your ways.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 119
41 Let Your steadfast love come to me, O Lord, Your salvation according to Your promise;
42 then shall I have an answer for him who taunts me, for I trust in Your word.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 119
49 Remember Your word to your servant, in which You have made me hope.
50 This is my comfort in my affliction, that Your promise gives me life.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 119
59 When I think on my ways, I turn my feet to Your testimonies;


----------



## formula1

Psalms 119
 72 The law of your mouth is better to me than thousands of gold and silver pieces.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 119
75 I know, O Lord, that Your rules are righteous, and that in faithfulness You have afflicted me.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 119
88 In Your steadfast love give me life, that I may keep the testimonies of Your mouth.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 119
96 I have seen a limit to all perfection, but Your commandment is exceedingly broad.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 119
103 How sweet are Your words to my taste, sweeter than honey to my mouth!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 119
111 Your testimonies are my heritage forever, for they are the joy of my heart.
112 I incline my heart to perform Your statutes forever, to the end.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 119
116 Uphold me according to Your promise, that I may live, and let me not be put to shame in my hope!


----------



## formula1

Psalms 119
123 My eyes long for your salvation
    and for the fulfillment of your righteous promise.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 119
132 Turn to me and be gracious to me, as is Your way with those who love Your name.
133 Keep steady my steps according to Your promise, and let no iniquity get dominion over me.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 119
143 Trouble and anguish have found me out, but Your commandments are my delight.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 119
145 With my whole heart I cry; answer me, O Lord! I will keep Your statutes.
146 I call to You; save me, that I may observe Your testimonies.
147 I rise before dawn and cry for help; I hope in Your words.
148 My eyes are awake before the watches of the night, that I may meditate on Your promise.
149 Hear my voice according to Your steadfast love;  O Lord, according to Your justice give me life.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 119
160 The sum of Your word is truth, and every one of Your righteous rules endures forever.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 119
162 I rejoice at Your word like one who finds great spoil.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 119
169 Let my cry come before You, O Lord; give me understanding according to Your word!
170 Let my plea come before You; deliver me according to Your word.
171 My lips will pour forth praise, for You teach me Your statutes.
172 My tongue will sing of Your word, for all Your commandments are right.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 120
1 In my distress I called to the Lord, and He answered me.
2 Deliver me, O Lord,  from lying lips, from a deceitful tongue.


----------



## formula1

Psalms 121
1 I lift up my eyes to the hills. From where does my help come?
2 My help comes from the Lord who made heaven and earth.
3 He will not let your foot be moved; He who keeps you will not slumber.
4 Behold, He who keeps Israel will neither slumber nor sleep.
5 The Lord is your keeper; the Lord is your shade on your right hand.
6 The sun shall not strike you by day, nor the moon by night.
7 The Lord will keep you from all evil;  He will keep your life.
8 The Lord will keep your going out and your coming in from this time forth and forevermore.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

A favorite from my childhood:

Psalm 122 
1 I was glad when they said to me,“Let us go to the house of the Lord!”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 123
2 Behold, as the eyes of servants look to the hand of their master, as the eyes of a maidservant to the hand of her mistress,so our eyes look to the Lord our God, till He has mercy upon us.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 124

6 Blessed be the Lord, who has not given us as prey to their teeth!
7 We have escaped like a bird from the snare of the fowlers; the snare is broken, and we have escaped!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 125
1 Those who trust in the Lord are like Mount Zion, which cannot be moved, but abides forever.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 126
6 He who goes out weeping, bearing the seed for sowing, shall come home with shouts of joy, bringing his sheaves with him.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalms 127
1 Unless the Lord builds the house, those who build it labor in vain.  Unless the Lord watches over the city, the watchman stays awake in vain.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 128
1 Blessed is everyone who fears the Lord, who walks in His ways!
2 You shall eat the fruit of the labor of your hands; you shall be blessed, and it shall be well with you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 130
3 If You, O Lord, should mark iniquities, O Lord, who could stand?
4 But with You there is forgiveness, that You may be feared.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 131 
1 O Lord, my heart is not lifted up; my eyes are not raised too high;  I do not occupy myself with things too great and too marvelous for me.


----------



## mtnwoman

Amen!!!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 132
11 The Lord swore to David a sure oath from which He will not turn back: “One of the sons of your body I will set on your throne.
12 If your sons keep My covenant and My testimonies that I shall teach them, their sons also forever shall sit on your throne.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 133
1 Behold, how good and pleasant it is when brothers dwell in unity!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 134
1 Come, bless the Lord, all you servants of the Lord, who stand by night in the house of the Lord!
2 Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord!
3 May the Lord bless you from Zion, He who made heaven and earth!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 135
5 For I know that the Lord is great, and that our Lord is above all gods.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 136
26 Give thanks to the God of heaven, for His steadfast love endures forever.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 138
8 The Lord will fulfill His purpose for me; Your steadfast love, O Lord, endures forever.  Do not forsake the work of Your hands.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 139
1 O Lord, You have searched me and known me!
2 You know when I sit down and when I rise up; You discern my thoughts from afar.
3 You search out my path and my lying down and are acquainted with all my ways.
4 Even before a word is on my tongue, behold, O Lord, You know it altogether.
5 You hem me in, behind and before, and lay Your hand upon me.
6 Such knowledge is too wonderful for me; it is high; I cannot attain it.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 139
7 Where shall I go from Your Spirit?  Or where shall I flee from Your presence?
8 If I ascend to heaven, You are there!  If I make my bed in Sheol, You are there!
9 If I take the wings of the morning and dwell in the uttermost parts of the sea,
10 even there Your hand shall lead me, and Your right hand shall hold me.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 139
17 How precious to me are Your thoughts, O God! How vast is the sum of them!
18 If I would count them, they are more than the sand.  I awake, and I am still with You.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 139
23 Search me, O God, and know my heart!  Try me and know my thoughts!
24 And see if there be any grievous way in me, and lead me in the way everlasting!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 140
12 I know that the Lord will maintain the cause of the afflicted, and will execute justice for the needy.
13 Surely the righteous shall give thanks to Your name; the upright shall dwell in Your presence.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 141
3 Set a guard, O Lord, over my mouth; keep watch over the door of my lips!
4 Do not let my heart incline to any evil, to busy myself with wicked deeds in company with men who work iniquity, and let me not eat of their delicacies!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 142
7 Bring me out of prison, that I may give thanks to Your name! The righteous will surround me, for You will deal bountifully with me.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 143 
1 Hear my prayer, O Lord; give ear to my pleas for mercy!  In your faithfulness answer me, in Your righteousness!
2 Enter not into judgment with your servant, for no one living is righteous before You.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 143
8 Let me hear in the morning of Your steadfast love, for in You I trust.  Make me know the way I should go, for to You I lift up my soul.
9 Deliver me from my enemies, O Lord! I have fled to You for refuge.
10 Teach me to do your will, for You are my God!  Let Your good Spirit lead me on level ground!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 144
1 Blessed be the Lord, my rock, who trains my hands for war, and my fingers for battle;
2 He is my steadfast love and my fortress, my stronghold and my deliverer,my shield and He in whom I take refuge, who subdues peoples under me.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 145
17 The Lord is righteous in all His ways and kind in all His works.
18 The Lord is near to all who call on Him, to all who call on Him in truth.
19 He fulfills the desire of those who fear Him; He also hears their cry and saves them.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 146
2 I will praise the Lord as long as I live; I will sing praises to my God while I have my being.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 147
10 His delight is not in the strength of the horse, nor His pleasure in the legs of a man,
11 but the Lord takes pleasure in those who fear Him,  in those who hope in His steadfast love.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 148
13 Let them praise the name of the Lord, for His name alone is exalted; His majesty is above earth and heaven.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 149
1 Praise the Lord! Sing to the Lord a new song, His praise in the assembly of the godly!
2 Let Israel be glad in His Maker; let the children of Zion rejoice in their King!
3 Let them praise His name with dancing, making melody to Him with tambourine and lyre!
4 For the Lord takes pleasure in His people; He adorns the humble with salvation.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

It was a great honor to go through the Psalms in the DBV! I thank God for His Word!

Psalm 150

1 Praise the Lord! Praise God in His sanctuary; Praise Him in His mighty heavens!
2 Praise Him for His mighty deeds; praise Him according to His excellent greatness!
3 Praise Him with trumpet sound; praise Him with lute and harp!
4 Praise Him with tambourine and dance; praise Him with strings and pipe!
5 Praise Him with sounding cymbals; praise Him with loud clashing cymbals.
6 Let everything that has breath praise the Lord! Praise the Lord!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Colossians 1
9 And so, from the day we heard, we have not ceased to pray for you, asking that you may be filled with the knowledge of His will in all spiritual wisdom and understanding, 10 so as to walk in a manner worthy of the Lord, fully pleasing to Him, bearing fruit in every good work and increasing in the knowledge of God.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Colossians 1
11 May you be strengthened with all power, according to his glorious might, for all endurance and patience with joy, 12 giving thanks to the Father, who has qualified you to share in the inheritance of the saints in light.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 1
13 He has delivered us from the domain of darkness and transferred us to the kingdom of his beloved Son, 14 in whom we have redemption, the forgiveness of sins.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Colossians 1
15 He is the image of the invisible God, the firstborn of all creation. 16 For by Him all things were created, in heaven and on earth, visible and invisible, whether thrones or dominions or rulers or authorities—all things were created through Him and for Him. 17 And He is before all things, and in Him all things hold together.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Colossians 1
19 For in Him all the fullness of God was pleased to dwell, 20 and through Him to reconcile to Himself all things, whether on earth or in heaven, making peace by the blood of His cross.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Colossians 1
21 And you, who once were alienated and hostile in mind, doing evil deeds, 22 He has now reconciled in His body of flesh by His death, in order to present you holy and blameless and above reproach before Him, 23 if indeed you continue in the faith, stable and steadfast, not shifting from the hope of the gospel that you heard, which has been proclaimed in all creation under heaven, and of which I, Paul, became a minister.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Colossians 1
27 To them God chose to make known how great among the Gentiles are the riches of the glory of this mystery, which is Christ in you, the hope of glory.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Colossians 2
1 For I want you to know how great a struggle I have for you and for those at Laodicea and for all who have not seen me face to face, 2 that their hearts may be encouraged, being knit together in love, to reach all the riches of full assurance of understanding and the knowledge of God's mystery, which is Christ, 3 in Whom are hidden all the treasures of wisdom and knowledge.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Colossians 2
6 Therefore, as you received Christ Jesus the Lord, so walk in Him, 7 rooted and built up in Him and established in the faith, just as you were taught, abounding in thanksgiving.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 2
8 See to it that no one takes you captive by philosophy and empty deceit, according to human tradition, according to the elemental spirits of the world, and not according to Christ.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 2
9 For in Him the whole fullness of deity dwells bodily, 10 and you have been filled in Him, who is the head of all rule and authority.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Colossians 2
13 And you, who were dead in your trespasses and the uncircumcision of your flesh, God made alive together with Him, having forgiven us all our trespasses, 14 by canceling the record of debt that stood against us with its legal demands. This He set aside, nailing it to the cross. 15 He disarmed the rulers and authorities and put them to open shame, by triumphing over them in Him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Colossians 2
16 Therefore let no one pass judgment on you in questions of food and drink, or with regard to a festival or a new moon or a Sabbath. 17 These are a shadow of the things to come, but the substance belongs to Christ.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Colossians 2
18 Let no one disqualify you, insisting on asceticism and worship of angels, going on in detail about visions, puffed up without reason by his sensuous mind, 19 and not holding fast to the Head, from whom the whole body, nourished and knit together through its joints and ligaments, grows with a growth that is from God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Colossians 2
20 If with Christ you died to the elemental spirits of the world, why, as if you were still alive in the world, do you submit to regulations— 21 “Do not handle, Do not taste, Do not touch” 22 (referring to things that all perish as they are used)—according to human precepts and teachings? 23 These have indeed an appearance of wisdom in promoting self-made religion and asceticism and severity to the body, but they are of no value in stopping the indulgence of the flesh.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Colossians 3
1 If then you have been raised with Christ, seek the things that are above, where Christ is, seated at the right hand of God. 2 Set your minds on things that are above, not on things that are on earth.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 3
3 For you have died, and your life is hidden with Christ in God. 4 When Christ who is your life appears, then you also will appear with Him in glory.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 3
5 Put to death therefore what is earthly in you: sexual immorality, impurity, passion, evil desire, and covetousness, which is idolatry. 6 On account of these the wrath of God is coming.  7 In these you too once walked, when you were living in them.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Colossians 3
8 But now you must put them all away: anger, wrath, malice, slander, and obscene talk from your mouth. 9 Do not lie to one another, seeing that you have put off the old self with its practices 10 and have put on the new self, which is being renewed in knowledge after the image of its creator. 11 Here there is not Greek and Jew, circumcised and uncircumcised, barbarian, Scythian, slave, free; but Christ is all, and in all.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Colossians 3
12 Put on then, as God's chosen ones, holy and beloved, compassionate hearts, kindness, humility, meekness, and patience, 13 bearing with one another and, if one has a complaint against another, forgiving each other; as the Lord has forgiven you, so you also must forgive. 14 And above all these put on love, which binds everything together in perfect harmony.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Colossians 3
16 Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly, teaching and admonishing one another in all wisdom, singing psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, with thankfulness in your hearts to God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Colossians 3
17 And whatever you do, in word or deed, do everything in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks to God the Father through Him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Collosians 3
 21 Fathers, do not provoke your children, lest they become discouraged.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 3
23 Whatever you do, work heartily, as for the Lord and not for men, 24 knowing that from the Lord you will receive the inheritance as your reward. You are serving the Lord Christ.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 4
2 Continue steadfastly in prayer, being watchful in it with thanksgiving.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Colossians 4
5 Walk in wisdom toward outsiders, making the best use of the time. 6 Let your speech always be gracious, seasoned with salt, so that you may know how you ought to answer each person.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 1
3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ! According to His great mercy, He has caused us to be born again to a living hope through the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead, 4 to an inheritance that is imperishable, undefiled, and unfading, kept in heaven for you, 5 who by God's power are being guarded through faith for a salvation ready to be revealed in the last time.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 1
6 In this you rejoice, though now for a little while, if necessary, you have been grieved by various trials, 7 so that the tested genuineness of your faith—more precious than gold that perishes though it is tested by fire—may be found to result in praise and glory and honor at the revelation of Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Peter 1
 8 Though you have not seen him, you love him. Though you do not now see him, you believe in him and rejoice with joy that is inexpressible and filled with glory, 9 obtaining the outcome of your faith, the salvation of your souls.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 1
13 Therefore, preparing your minds for action, and being sober-minded, set your hope fully on the grace that will be brought to you at the revelation of Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 1
14 As obedient children, do not be conformed to the passions of your former ignorance, 15 but as He who called you is holy, you also be holy in all your conduct, 16 since it is written, “You shall be holy, for I am holy.”


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 1
17 And if you call on him as Father who judges impartially according to each one's deeds, conduct yourselves with fear throughout the time of your exile, 18 knowing that you were ransomed from the futile ways inherited from your forefathers, not with perishable things such as silver or gold, 19 but with the precious blood of Christ, like that of a lamb without blemish or spot.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 1
20 He was foreknown before the foundation of the world but was made manifest in the last times for the sake of you 21 who through Him are believers in God, who raised Him from the dead and gave Him glory, so that your faith and hope are in God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 1
22 Having purified your souls by your obedience to the truth for a sincere brotherly love, love one another earnestly from a pure heart, 23 since you have been born again, not of perishable seed but of imperishable, through the living and abiding word of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 2
1 So put away all malice and all deceit and hypocrisy and envy and all slander. 2 Like newborn infants, long for the pure spiritual milk, that by it you may grow up into salvation— 3 if indeed you have tasted that the Lord is good.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 2
9 But you are a chosen race, a royal priesthood, a holy nation, a people for His own possession, that you may proclaim the excellencies of Him who called you out of darkness into His marvelous light. 10 Once you were not a people, but now you are God's people; once you had not received mercy, but now you have received mercy.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 2
16 Live as people who are free, not using your freedom as a cover-up for evil, but living as servants of God.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 2 
19 For this is a gracious thing, when, mindful of God, one endures sorrows while suffering unjustly.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 2
21 For to this you have been called, because Christ also suffered for you, leaving you an example, so that you might follow in his steps.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 2
22 He committed no sin, neither was deceit found in His mouth. 23 When He was reviled, He did not revile in return; when He suffered, He did not threaten, but continued entrusting Himself to Him who judges justly.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 2
24 He Himself bore our sins in His body on the tree, that we might die to sin and live to righteousness. By His wounds you have been healed.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 3
7 Likewise, husbands, live with your wives in an understanding way, showing honor to the woman as the weaker vessel, since they are heirs with you of the grace of life, so that your prayers may not be hindered.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 3
8 Finally, all of you, have unity of mind, sympathy, brotherly love, a tender heart, and a humble mind.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 3
13 Now who is there to harm you if you are zealous for what is good? 14 But even if you should suffer for righteousness' sake, you will be blessed. Have no fear of them, nor be troubled, 15 but in your hearts honor Christ the Lord as holy, always being prepared to make a defense to anyone who asks you for a reason for the hope that is in you; yet do it with gentleness and respect, 16 having a good conscience, so that, when you are slandered, those who revile your good behavior in Christ may be put to shame. 17 For it is better to suffer for doing good, if that should be God's will, than for doing evil.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 3
18 For Christ also suffered once for sins, the righteous for the unrighteous, that he might bring us to God, being put to death in the flesh but made alive in the spirit, 19 in which he went and proclaimed to the spirits in prison, 20 because they formerly did not obey, when God's patience waited in the days of Noah, while the ark was being prepared, in which a few, that is, eight persons, were brought safely through water.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 3
21 Baptism, which corresponds to this, now saves you, not as a removal of dirt from the body but as an appeal to God for a good conscience, through the resurrection of Jesus Christ


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 4
1 Since therefore Christ suffered in the flesh, arm yourselves with the same way of thinking, for whoever has suffered in the flesh has ceased from sin, 2 so as to live for the rest of the time in the flesh no longer for human passions but for the will of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 4
7 The end of all things is at hand; therefore be self-controlled and sober-minded for the sake of your prayers. 8 Above all, keep loving one another earnestly, since love covers a multitude of sins.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 4
9 Show hospitality to one another without grumbling. 10 As each has received a gift, use it to serve one another, as good stewards of God's varied grace: 11 whoever speaks, as one who speaks oracles of God; whoever serves, as one who serves by the strength that God supplies—in order that in everything God may be glorified through Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 4
12 Beloved, do not be surprised at the fiery trial when it comes upon you to test you, as though something strange were happening to you. 13 But rejoice insofar as you share Christ's sufferings, that you may also rejoice and be glad when His glory is revealed.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 4
If you are insulted for the name of Christ, you are blessed, because the Spirit of glory and of God rests upon you. 15 But let none of you suffer as a murderer or a thief or an evildoer or as a meddler. 16 Yet if anyone suffers as a Christian, let him not be ashamed, but let him glorify God in that name.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 4
19 Therefore let those who suffer according to God's will entrust their souls to a faithful Creator while doing good.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Peter 5
6 Humble yourselves, therefore, under the mighty hand of God so that at the proper time He may exalt you, 7 casting all your anxieties on Him, because He cares for you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 5
8 Be sober-minded; be watchful. Your adversary the devil prowls around like a roaring lion, seeking someone to devour. 9 Resist him, firm in your faith, knowing that the same kinds of suffering are being experienced by your brotherhood throughout the world.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 5
10 And after you have suffered a little while, the God of all grace, who has called you to His eternal glory in Christ, will Himself restore, confirm, strengthen, and establish you.


----------



## formula1

2 Peter 1
3 His divine power has granted to us all things that pertain to life and godliness, through the knowledge of Him who called us to His own glory and excellence, 4 by which He has granted to us His precious and very great promises, so that through them you may become partakers of the divine nature, having escaped from the corruption that is in the world because of sinful desire.


----------



## formula1

2 Peter 1
5 For this very reason, make every effort to supplement your faith with virtue, and virtue with knowledge, 6 and knowledge with self-control, and self-control with steadfastness, and steadfastness with godliness, 7 and godliness with brotherly affection, and brotherly affection with love. 8 For if these qualities are yours and are increasing, they keep you from being ineffective or unfruitful in the knowledge of our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Peter 1
9 For whoever lacks these qualities is so nearsighted that he is blind, having forgotten that he was cleansed from his former sins.


----------



## formula1

2 Peter 1
10 Therefore, brothers, be all the more diligent to confirm your calling and election, for if you practice these qualities you will never fall.


----------



## formula1

2 Peter 1
11 For in this way there will be richly provided for you an entrance into the eternal kingdom of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

2 Peter 1
16 For we did not follow cleverly devised myths when we made known to you the power and coming of our Lord Jesus Christ, but we were eyewitnesses of His majesty.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

2 Peter 1
17 For when He received honor and glory from God the Father, and the voice was borne to Him by the Majestic Glory, “This is my beloved Son, with whom I am well pleased,” 18 we ourselves heard this very voice borne from heaven, for we were with Him on the holy mountain.


----------



## formula1

2 Peter 1
19 And we have the prophetic word more fully confirmed, to which you will do well to pay attention as to a lamp shining in a dark place, until the day dawns and the morning star rises in your hearts, 20 knowing this first of all, that no prophecy of Scripture comes from someone's own interpretation. 21 For no prophecy was ever produced by the will of man, but men spoke from God as they were carried along by the Holy Spirit.


----------



## formula1

2 Peter 2
1 But false prophets also arose among the people, just as there will be false teachers among you, who will secretly bring in destructive heresies, even denying the Master who bought them, bringing upon themselves swift destruction. 2 And many will follow their sensuality, and because of them the way of truth will be blasphemed. 3 And in their greed they will exploit you with false words. Their condemnation from long ago is not idle, and their destruction is not asleep.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Peter 3
8 But do not overlook this one fact, beloved, that with the Lord one day is as a thousand years, and a thousand years as one day. 9 The Lord is not slow to fulfill His promise as some count slowness, but is patient toward you, not wishing that any should perish, but that all should reach repentance.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Peter 3
10 But the day of the Lord will come like a thief, and then the heavens will pass away with a roar, and the heavenly bodies will be burned up and dissolved, and the earth and the works that are done on it will be exposed.


----------



## formula1

2 Peter 3
11 Since all these things are thus to be dissolved, what sort of people ought you to be in lives of holiness and godliness, 12 waiting for and hastening the coming of the day of God, because of which the heavens will be set on fire and dissolved, and the heavenly bodies will melt as they burn! 13 But according to His promise we are waiting for new heavens and a new earth in which righteousness dwells.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Peter 3
14 Therefore, beloved, since you are waiting for these, be diligent to be found by Him without spot or blemish, and at peace.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Peter 3
15 And count the patience of our Lord as salvation, just as our beloved brother Paul also wrote to you according to the wisdom given him, 16 as he does in all his letters when he speaks in them of these matters. There are some things in them that are hard to understand, which the ignorant and unstable twist to their own destruction, as they do the other Scriptures. 17 You therefore, beloved, knowing this beforehand, take care that you are not carried away with the error of lawless people and lose your own stability.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Peter 3
18 But grow in the grace and knowledge of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. To Him be the glory both now and to the day of eternity. Amen.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 1
23 “Behold, the virgin shall conceive and bear a son, and they shall call his name Immanuel” (which means, God with us)."


----------



## formula1

Matthew 2
23 And he went and lived in a city called Nazareth, so that what was spoken by the prophets might be fulfilled, that he would be called a Nazarene.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 3
2 “Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand.” 3 For this is he who was spoken of by the prophet Isaiah when he said, “The voice of one crying in the wilderness: ‘Prepare the way of the Lord; make his paths straight.’”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 3
9 And do not presume to say to yourselves, ‘We have Abraham as our father,’ for I tell you, God is able from these stones to raise up children for Abraham. 10 Even now the axe is laid to the root of the trees. Every tree therefore that does not bear good fruit is cut down and thrown into the fire.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 3
11 “I baptize you with water for repentance, but He who is coming after me is mightier than I, whose sandals I am not worthy to carry. He will baptize you with the Holy Spirit and fire. 12 His winnowing fork is in His hand, and He will clear His threshing floor and gather His wheat into the barn, but the chaff He will burn with unquenchable fire.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 3
16 And when Jesus was baptized, immediately he went up from the water, and behold, the heavens were opened to him, and he saw the Spirit of God descending like a dove and coming to rest on him; 17 and behold, a voice from heaven said, “This is My beloved Son, with whom I am well pleased.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 4
23 And He went throughout all Galilee, teaching in their synagogues and proclaiming the gospel of the kingdom and healing every disease and every affliction among the people.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 5
3 Blessed are the poor in spirit, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 5
4 Blessed are those who mourn, for they shall be comforted.


----------



## formula1

I once heard a good definition of meek as 'strength under control'.

Matthew 5
5 “Blessed are the meek, for they shall inherit the earth.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 5 
6 Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be satisfied.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 5
7 Blessed are the merciful, for they shall receive mercy.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 5
8 Blessed are the pure in heart, for they shall see God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 5
9 Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall be called sons of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 5
10 Blessed are those who are persecuted for righteousness' sake, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 5
11 Blessed are you when others revile you and persecute you and utter all kinds of evil against you falsely on My account. 12 Rejoice and be glad, for your reward is great in heaven, for so they persecuted the prophets who were before you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 5
14 You are the light of the world. A city set on a hill cannot be hidden. 15 Nor do people light a lamp and put it under a basket, but on a stand, and it gives light to all in the house. 16 In the same way, let your light shine before others, so that they may see your good works and give glory to your Father who is in heaven.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 5
17 “Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 5
23 So if you are offering your gift at the altar and there remember that your brother has something against you, 24 leave your gift there before the altar and go. First be reconciled to your brother, and then come and offer your gift.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 5
27 You have heard that it was said, ‘You shall not commit adultery.’ 28 But I say to you that everyone who looks at a woman with lustful intent has already committed adultery with her in his heart.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 5
37 Let what you say be simply ‘Yes’ or ‘No’; anything more than this comes from evil.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 5
38 You have heard that it was said, ‘An eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth.’ 39 But I say to you, Do not resist the one who is evil. But if anyone slaps you on the right cheek, turn to him the other also. 40 And if anyone would sue you and take your tunic, let him have your cloak as well. 41 And if anyone forces you to go one mile, go with him two miles. 42 Give to the one who begs from you, and do not refuse the one who would borrow from you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 5
43 “You have heard that it was said, ‘You shall love your neighbor and hate your enemy.’ 44 But I say to you, Love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, 45 so that you may be sons of your Father who is in heaven. For he makes his sun rise on the evil and on the good, and sends rain on the just and on the unjust. 46 For if you love those who love you, what reward do you have? Do not even the tax collectors do the same? 47 And if you greet only your brothers,_ what more are you doing than others? Do not even the Gentiles do the same? 48 You therefore must be perfect, as your heavenly Father is perfect._


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 6
1 Beware of practicing your righteousness before other people in order to be seen by them, for then you will have no reward from your Father who is in heaven.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 6
3 But when you give to the needy, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing, 4 so that your giving may be in secret. And your Father who sees in secret will reward you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 6
5 “And when you pray, you must not be like the hypocrites. For they love to stand and pray in the synagogues and at the street corners, that they may be seen by others. Truly, I say to you, they have received their reward. 6 But when you pray, go into your room and shut the door and pray to your Father who is in secret. And your Father who sees in secret will reward you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 6
7 “And when you pray, do not heap up empty phrases as the Gentiles do, for they think that they will be heard for their many words. 8 Do not be like them, for your Father knows what you need before you ask Him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 6
14 For if you forgive others their trespasses, your heavenly Father will also forgive you, 15 but if you do not forgive others their trespasses, neither will your Father forgive your trespasses.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 6
19 “Do not lay up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destroy and where thieves break in and steal, 20 but lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust destroys and where thieves do not break in and steal. 21 For where your treasure is, there your heart will be also.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 6
22 The eye is the lamp of the body. So, if your eye is healthy, your whole body will be full of light, 23 but if your eye is bad, your whole body will be full of darkness. If then the light in you is darkness, how great is the darkness!


----------



## formula1

Matthew 6:24 
No one can serve two masters, for either he will hate the one and love the other, or he will be devoted to the one and despise the other. You cannot serve God and money.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 6
27 And which of you by being anxious can add a single hour to his span of life?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 6
31 Therefore do not be anxious, saying, ‘What shall we eat?’ or ‘What shall we drink?’ or ‘What shall we wear?’ 32 For the Gentiles seek after all these things, and your heavenly Father knows that you need them all. 33 But seek first the kingdom of God and his righteousness, and all these things will be added to you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 6
34 Therefore do not be anxious about tomorrow, for tomorrow will be anxious for itself. Sufficient for the day is its own trouble.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 7 
1 Judge not, that you be not judged. 2 For with the judgment you pronounce you will be judged, and with the measure you use it will be measured to you.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 7
6 Do not give dogs what is holy, and do not throw your pearls before pigs, lest they trample them underfoot and turn to attack you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 7
7 Ask, and it will be given to you; seek, and you will find; knock, and it will be opened to you. 8 For everyone who asks receives, and the one who seeks finds, and to the one who knocks it will be opened.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 7 
13 Enter by the narrow gate. For the gate is wide and the way is easy that leads to destruction, and those who enter by it are many. 14 For the gate is narrow and the way is hard that leads to life, and those who find it are few.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 7
15 Beware of false prophets, who come to you in sheep's clothing but inwardly are ravenous wolves.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 7
18 A healthy tree cannot bear bad fruit, nor can a diseased tree bear good fruit. 19 Every tree that does not bear good fruit is cut down and thrown into the fire. 20 Thus you will recognize them by their fruits.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 7
21 Not everyone who says to me, ‘Lord, Lord,’ will enter the kingdom of heaven, but the one who does the will of my Father who is in heaven. 22 On that day many will say to me, ‘Lord, Lord, did we not prophesy in your name, and cast out demons in your name, and do many mighty works in your name?’ 23 And then will I declare to them, ‘I never knew you; depart from me, you workers of lawlessness.’


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 7
24 Everyone then who hears these words of mine and does them will be like a wise man who built his house on the rock. 25 And the rain fell, and the floods came, and the winds blew and beat on that house, but it did not fall, because it had been founded on the rock.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 7
26 And everyone who hears these words of mine and does not do them will be like a foolish man who built his house on the sand. 27 And the rain fell, and the floods came, and the winds blew and beat against that house, and it fell, and great was the fall of it.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 8
11 I tell you, many will come from east and west and recline at table with Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob in the kingdom of heaven, 12 while the sons of the kingdom will be thrown into the outer darkness. In that place there will be weeping and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 8
14 And when Jesus entered Peter's house, he saw his mother-in-law lying sick with a fever. 15 He touched her hand, and the fever left her, and she rose and began to serve him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 8
18 Now when Jesus saw a crowd around him, he gave orders to go over to the other side. 19 And a scribe came up and said to him, “Teacher, I will follow you wherever you go.” 20 And Jesus said to him, “Foxes have holes, and birds of the air have nests, but the Son of Man has nowhere to lay his head.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 8
23 And when he got into the boat, his disciples followed him. 24 And behold, there arose a great storm on the sea, so that the boat was being swamped by the waves; but he was asleep. 25 And they went and woke him, saying, “Save us, Lord; we are perishing.” 26 And he said to them, “Why are you afraid, O you of little faith?” Then he rose and rebuked the winds and the sea, and there was a great calm. 27 And the men marveled, saying, “What sort of man is this, that even winds and sea obey him?”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 8
28 And when he came to the other side, to the country of the Gadarenes, two demon-possessed men met him, coming out of the tombs, so fierce that no one could pass that way. 29 And behold, they cried out, “What have you to do with us, O Son of God? Have you come here to torment us before the time?” 30 Now a herd of many pigs was feeding at some distance from them. 31 And the demons begged him, saying, “If you cast us out, send us away into the herd of pigs.” 32 And he said to them, “Go.” So they came out and went into the pigs, and behold, the whole herd rushed down the steep bank into the sea and drowned in the waters. 33 The herdsmen fled, and going into the city they told everything, especially what had happened to the demon-possessed men. 34 And behold, all the city came out to meet Jesus, and when they saw him, they begged him to leave their region.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 9
10 And as Jesus reclined at table in the house, behold, many tax collectors and sinners came and were reclining with Jesus and his disciples. 11 And when the Pharisees saw this, they said to his disciples, “Why does your teacher eat with tax collectors and sinners?” 12 But when he heard it, he said, “Those who are well have no need of a physician, but those who are sick. 13 Go and learn what this means, ‘I desire mercy, and not sacrifice.’ For I came not to call the righteous, but sinners.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 9
16 No one puts a piece of unshrunk cloth on an old garment, for the patch tears away from the garment, and a worse tear is made. 17 Neither is new wine put into old wineskins. If it is, the skins burst and the wine is spilled and the skins are destroyed. But new wine is put into fresh wineskins, and so both are preserved.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 9
35 And Jesus went throughout all the cities and villages, teaching in their synagogues and proclaiming the gospel of the kingdom and healing every disease and every affliction. 36 When he saw the crowds, he had compassion for them, because they were harassed and helpless, like sheep without a shepherd. 37 Then he said to his disciples, “The harvest is plentiful, but the laborers are few; 38 therefore pray earnestly to the Lord of the harvest to send out laborers into his harvest.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 10
10 And he called to him his twelve disciples and gave them authority over unclean spirits, to cast them out, and to heal every disease and every affliction.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 10
5 These twelve Jesus sent out, instructing them, “Go nowhere among the Gentiles and enter no town of the Samaritans, 6 but go rather to the lost sheep of the house of Israel. 7 And proclaim as you go, saying, ‘The kingdom of heaven is at hand.’ 8 Heal the sick, raise the dead, cleanse lepers, cast out demons. You received without paying; give without pay.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 10
16 Behold, I am sending you out as sheep in the midst of wolves, so be wise as serpents and innocent as doves.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 10
17 Beware of men, for they will deliver you over to courts and flog you in their synagogues, 18 and you will be dragged before governors and kings for my sake, to bear witness before them and the Gentiles. 19 When they deliver you over, do not be anxious how you are to speak or what you are to say, for what you are to say will be given to you in that hour. 20 For it is not you who speak, but the Spirit of your Father speaking through you. 21 Brother will deliver brother over to death, and the father his child, and children will rise against parents and have them put to death, 22 and you will be hated by all for my name's sake. But the one who endures to the end will be saved.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 10
24 A disciple is not above his teacher, nor a servant above his master. 25 It is enough for the disciple to be like his teacher, and the servant like his master. If they have called the master of the house Beelzebul, how much more will they malign those of his household.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 10
26 So have no fear of them, for nothing is covered that will not be revealed, or hidden that will not be known. 27 What I tell you in the dark, say in the light, and what you hear whispered, proclaim on the housetops. 28 And do not fear those who kill the body but cannot kill the soul. Rather fear him who can destroy both soul and body in he$$.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 10
29 Are not two sparrows sold for a penny? And not one of them will fall to the ground apart from your Father. 30 But even the hairs of your head are all numbered. 31 Fear not, therefore; you are of more value than many sparrows.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 10
 32 So everyone who acknowledges me before men, I also will acknowledge before my Father who is in heaven, 33 but whoever denies me before men, I also will deny before my Father who is in heaven.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 10
34 Do not think that I have come to bring peace to the earth. I have not come to bring peace, but a sword. 35 For I have come to set a man against his father, and a daughter against her mother, and a daughter-in-law against her mother-in-law. 36 And a person's enemies will be those of his own household.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 10
37 Whoever loves father or mother more than Me is not worthy of Me, and whoever loves son or daughter more than Me is not worthy of Me. 38 And whoever does not take his cross and follow Me is not worthy of Me.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 10
39 Whoever finds his life will lose it, and whoever loses his life for my sake will find it.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 10
40 Whoever receives you receives Me, and whoever receives Me receives Him who sent Me.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 11
2 Now when John heard in prison about the deeds of the Christ, he sent word by his disciples 3 and said to him, “Are you the one who is to come, or shall we look for another?” 4 And Jesus answered them, “Go and tell John what you hear and see: 5 the blind receive their sight and the lame walk, lepers are cleansed and the deaf hear, and the dead are raised up, and the poor have good news preached to them. 6 And blessed is the one who is not offended by me.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 11 
12 From the days of John the Baptist until now the kingdom of heaven has suffered violence, and the violent take it by force.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 11
16 “But to what shall I compare this generation? It is like children sitting in the marketplaces and calling to their playmates,
17 “‘We played the flute for you, and you did not dance; we sang a dirge, and you did not mourn.’


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 11
18 For John came neither eating nor drinking, and they say, ‘He has a demon.’ 19 The Son of Man came eating and drinking, and they say, ‘Look at him! A glutton and a drunkard, a friend of tax collectors and sinners!’ Yet wisdom is justified by her deeds.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 11
25 At that time Jesus declared, “I thank you, Father, Lord of heaven and earth, that you have hidden these things from the wise and understanding and revealed them to little children; 26 yes, Father, for such was your gracious will.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 11
27 All things have been handed over to me by my Father, and no one knows the Son except the Father, and no one knows the Father except the Son and anyone to whom the Son chooses to reveal him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 11
28 Come to me, all who labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. 29 Take my yoke upon you, and learn from me, for I am gentle and lowly in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. 30 For my yoke is easy, and my burden is light.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 12
7 And if you had known what this means, ‘I desire mercy, and not sacrifice,’ you would not have condemned the guiltless.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 12
11 He said to them, “Which one of you who has a sheep, if it falls into a pit on the Sabbath, will not take hold of it and lift it out? 12 Of how much more value is a man than a sheep! So it is lawful to do good on the Sabbath.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 12
15 Jesus, aware of this, withdrew from there. And many followed him, and he healed them all 16 and ordered them not to make him known. 17 This was to fulfill what was spoken by the prophet Isaiah:

18 “Behold, my servant whom I have chosen,
    my beloved with whom my soul is well pleased.
I will put my Spirit upon him,
    and he will proclaim justice to the Gentiles.
19 He will not quarrel or cry aloud,
    nor will anyone hear his voice in the streets;
20 a bruised reed he will not break,
    and a smoldering wick he will not quench,
until he brings justice to victory;
21     and in his name the Gentiles will hope.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 12
25 Knowing their thoughts, he said to them, “Every kingdom divided against itself is laid waste, and no city or house divided against itself will stand. 26 And if Satan casts out Satan, he is divided against himself. How then will his kingdom stand? 27 And if I cast out demons by Beelzebul, by whom do your sons cast them out? Therefore they will be your judges. 28 But if it is by the Spirit of God that I cast out demons, then the kingdom of God has come upon you.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 12
 29 Or how can someone enter a strong man's house and plunder his goods, unless he first binds the strong man? Then indeed he may plunder his house. 30 Whoever is not with me is against me, and whoever does not gather with me scatters.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 12
32 And whoever speaks a word against the Son of Man will be forgiven, but whoever speaks against the Holy Spirit will not be forgiven, either in this age or in the age to come.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 12
33 Either make the tree good and its fruit good, or make the tree bad and its fruit bad, for the tree is known by its fruit. 34 You brood of vipers! How can you speak good, when you are evil? For out of the abundance of the heart the mouth speaks.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 12
35 The good person out of his good treasure brings forth good, and the evil person out of his evil treasure brings forth evil. 36 I tell you, on the day of judgment people will give account for every careless word they speak, 37 for by your words you will be justified, and by your words you will be condemned.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 12
38 Then some of the scribes and Pharisees answered him, saying, “Teacher, we wish to see a sign from you.” 39 But he answered them, “An evil and adulterous generation seeks for a sign, but no sign will be given to it except the sign of the prophet Jonah. 40 For just as Jonah was three days and three nights in the belly of the great fish, so will the Son of Man be three days and three nights in the heart of the earth.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 12
46 While he was still speaking to the people, behold, his mother and his brothers stood outside, asking to speak to him. 48 But he replied to the man who told him, “Who is my mother, and who are my brothers?” 49 And stretching out his hand toward his disciples, he said, “Here are my mother and my brothers! 50 For whoever does the will of my Father in heaven is my brother and sister and mother.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 13
10 Then the disciples came and said to him, “Why do you speak to them in parables?” 11 And he answered them, “To you it has been given to know the secrets of the kingdom of heaven, but to them it has not been given. 12 For to the one who has, more will be given, and he will have an abundance, but from the one who has not, even what he has will be taken away.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 13
16 But blessed are your eyes, for they see, and your ears, for they hear. 17 For truly, I say to you, many prophets and righteous people longed to see what you see, and did not see it, and to hear what you hear, and did not hear it.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 13
23 As for what was sown on good soil, this is the one who hears the word and understands it. He indeed bears fruit and yields, in one case a hundredfold, in another sixty, and in another thirty.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 13
33 He told them another parable. “The kingdom of heaven is like leaven that a woman took and hid in three measures of flour, till it was all leavened.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 13
44 “The kingdom of heaven is like treasure hidden in a field, which a man found and covered up. Then in his joy he goes and sells all that he has and buys that field.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 13
45 Again, the kingdom of heaven is like a merchant in search of fine pearls, 46 who, on finding one pearl of great value, went and sold all that he had and bought it.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 13
47 Again, the kingdom of heaven is like a net that was thrown into the sea and gathered fish of every kind. 48 When it was full, men drew it ashore and sat down and sorted the good into containers but threw away the bad. 49 So it will be at the end of the age. The angels will come out and separate the evil from the righteous 50 and throw them into the fiery furnace. In that place there will be weeping and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 13
 51 “Have you understood all these things?” They said to him, “Yes.” 52 And he said to them, “Therefore every scribe who has been trained for the kingdom of heaven is like a master of a house, who brings out of his treasure what is new and what is old.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 13
58 And He did not do many mighty works there, because of their unbelief.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 14
15 Now when it was evening, the disciples came to him and said, “This is a desolate place, and the day is now over; send the crowds away to go into the villages and buy food for themselves.” 16 But Jesus said, “They need not go away; you give them something to eat.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 14
17 They said to him, “We have only five loaves here and two fish.” 18 And he said, “Bring them here to me.” 19 Then he ordered the crowds to sit down on the grass, and taking the five loaves and the two fish, he looked up to heaven and said a blessing. Then he broke the loaves and gave them to the disciples, and the disciples gave them to the crowds. 20 And they all ate and were satisfied. And they took up twelve baskets full of the broken pieces left over.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 14
34 And when they had crossed over, they came to land at Gennesaret. 35 And when the men of that place recognized him, they sent around to all that region and brought to him all who were sick 36 and implored him that they might only touch the fringe of his garment. And as many as touched it were made well.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 15
10 And he called the people to him and said to them, “Hear and understand: 11 it is not what goes into the mouth that defiles a person, but what comes out of the mouth; this defiles a person.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 15
12 Then the disciples came and said to him, “Do you know that the Pharisees were offended when they heard this saying?” 13 He answered, “Every plant that my heavenly Father has not planted will be rooted up. 14 Let them alone; they are blind guides. And if the blind lead the blind, both will fall into a pit.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 15
17 Do you not see that whatever goes into the mouth passes into the stomach and is expelled? 18 But what comes out of the mouth proceeds from the heart, and this defiles a person. 19 For out of the heart come evil thoughts, murder, adultery, sexual immorality, theft, false witness, slander. 20 These are what defile a person. But to eat with unwashed hands does not defile anyone.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 15
22 And behold, a Canaanite woman from that region came out and was crying, “Have mercy on me, O Lord, Son of David; my daughter is severely oppressed by a demon.” 23 But he did not answer her a word. And his disciples came and begged him, saying, “Send her away, for she is crying out after us.” 24 He answered, “I was sent only to the lost sheep of the house of Israel.” 25 But she came and knelt before him, saying, “Lord, help me.” 26 And he answered, “It is not right to take the children's bread and throw it to the dogs.” 27 She said, “Yes, Lord, yet even the dogs eat the crumbs that fall from their masters' table.” 28 Then Jesus answered her, “O woman, great is your faith! Be it done for you as you desire.” And her daughter was healed instantly.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 16
13 Now when Jesus came into the district of Caesarea Philippi, he asked his disciples, “Who do people say that the Son of Man is?” 14 And they said, “Some say John the Baptist, others say Elijah, and others Jeremiah or one of the prophets.” 15 He said to them, “But who do you say that I am?”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 16
16 Simon Peter replied, “You are the Christ, the Son of the living God.” 17 And Jesus answered him, “Blessed are you, Simon Bar-Jonah! For flesh and blood has not revealed this to you, but my Father who is in heaven. 18 And I tell you, you are Peter, and on this rock I will build my church, and the gates of he$$ shall not prevail against it. 19 I will give you the keys of the kingdom of heaven, and whatever you bind on earth shall be bound in heaven, and whatever you loose on earth shall be loosed in heaven.”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 16
24 Then Jesus told His disciples, “If anyone would come after Me, let him deny himself and take up his cross and follow Me. 25 For whoever would save his life will lose it, but whoever loses his life for My sake will find it.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 16
26 For what will it profit a man if he gains the whole world and forfeits his soul? Or what shall a man give in return for his soul?


----------



## formula1

Matthew 16
 27 For the Son of Man is going to come with his angels in the glory of his Father, and then he will repay each person according to what he has done.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 16
28 Truly, I say to you, there are some standing here who will not taste death until they see the Son of Man coming in His kingdom.


----------



## hobbs27

formula1 said:


> Matthew 16
> 28 Truly, I say to you, there are some standing here who will not taste death until they see the Son of Man coming in His kingdom.



That's a powerful statement....they all are though. Thanks.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 17
1 And after six days Jesus took with him Peter and James, and John his brother, and led them up a high mountain by themselves. 2 And he was transfigured before them, and his face shone like the sun, and his clothes became white as light. 3 And behold, there appeared to them Moses and Elijah, talking with him.


----------



## drtyTshrt

formula1 said:


> Matthew 17
> 1 And after six days Jesus took with him Peter and James, and John his brother, and led them up a high mountain by themselves. 2 And he was transfigured before them, and his face shone like the sun, and his clothes became white as light. 3 And behold, there appeared to them Moses and Elijah, talking with him.



God promised Moses he would see(enter) the promise land and He kept His promise.
In His own time.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 17
4 And Peter said to Jesus, “Lord, it is good that we are here. If you wish, I will make three tents here, one for you and one for Moses and one for Elijah.” 5 î€œHe was still speaking when, behold, a bright cloud overshadowed them, and a voice from the cloud said, “This is my beloved Son, with whom I am well pleased; listen to him.” 6 When the disciples heard this, they fell on their faces and were terrified. 7 But Jesus came and touched them, saying, “Rise, and have no fear.”


----------



## formula1

A deviation from Matthew for my son:

1 Timothy 6:12 
Fight the good fight of the faith. Take hold of the eternal life to which you were called and about which you made the good confession in the presence of many witnesses.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 17
19 Then the disciples came to Jesus privately and said, “Why could we not cast it out?” 20 He said to them, “Because of your little faith. For truly, I say to you, if you have faith like a grain of mustard seed, you will say to this mountain, ‘Move from here to there,’ and it will move, and nothing will be impossible for you.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 17
24 When they came to Capernaum, the collectors of the two-drachma tax went up to Peter and said, “Does your teacher not pay the tax?” 25 He said, “Yes.” And when he came into the house, Jesus spoke to him first, saying, “What do you think, Simon? From whom do kings of the earth take toll or tax? From their sons or from others?” 26 And when he said, “From others,” Jesus said to him, “Then the sons are free. "


----------



## formula1

Matthew 17 
27 However, not to give offense to them, go to the sea and cast a hook and take the first fish that comes up, and when you open its mouth you will find a shekel. Take that and give it to them for me and for yourself.”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 18
1 At that time the disciples came to Jesus, saying, “Who is the greatest in the kingdom of heaven?” 2 And calling to him a child, he put him in the midst of them 3 and said, “Truly, I say to you, unless you turn and become like children, you will never enter the kingdom of heaven. 4 Whoever humbles himself like this child is the greatest in the kingdom of heaven.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 18
10 “See that you do not despise one of these little ones. For I tell you that in heaven their angels always see the face of my Father who is in heaven. 12 What do you think? If a man has a hundred sheep, and one of them has gone astray, does he not leave the ninety-nine on the mountains and go in search of the one that went astray? 13 And if he finds it, truly, I say to you, he rejoices over it more than over the ninety-nine that never went astray. 14 So it is not the will of my Father who is in heaven that one of these little ones should perish.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 18
18 Truly, I say to you, whatever you bind on earth shall be bound in heaven, and whatever you loose on earth shall be loosed in heaven. 19 Again I say to you, if two of you agree on earth about anything they ask, it will be done for them by my Father in heaven. 20 For where two or three are gathered in my name, there am I among them.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 18
21 Then Peter came up and said to him, “Lord, how often will my brother sin against me, and I forgive him? As many as seven times?” 22 Jesus said to him, “I do not say to you seven times, but seventy-seven times.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 19
13 Then children were brought to him that he might lay his hands on them and pray. The disciples rebuked the people, 14 but Jesus said, “Let the little children come to me and do not hinder them, for to such belongs the kingdom of heaven.” 15 And he laid his hands on them and went away.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 19
16 And behold, a man came up to him, saying, “Teacher, what good deed must I do to have eternal life?” 17 And he said to him, “Why do you ask me about what is good? There is only one who is good. If you would enter life, keep the commandments.” 18 He said to him, “Which ones?” And Jesus said, “You shall not murder, You shall not commit adultery, You shall not steal, You shall not bear false witness, 19 Honor your father and mother, and, You shall love your neighbor as yourself.” 20 The young man said to him, “All these I have kept. What do I still lack?” 21 Jesus said to him, “If you would be perfect, go, sell what you possess and give to the poor, and you will have treasure in heaven; and come, follow me.” 22 When the young man heard this he went away sorrowful, for he had great possessions.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 19
23 And Jesus said to his disciples, “Truly, I say to you, only with difficulty will a rich person enter the kingdom of heaven. 24 Again I tell you, it is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle than for a rich person to enter the kingdom of God.” 25 When the disciples heard this, they were greatly astonished, saying, “Who then can be saved?” 26 But Jesus looked at them and said, “With man this is impossible, but with God all things are possible.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 19
27 Then Peter said in reply, “See, we have left everything and followed you. What then will we have?” 28 Jesus said to them, “Truly, I say to you, in the new world, when the Son of Man will sit on his glorious throne, you who have followed me will also sit on twelve thrones, judging the twelve tribes of Israel. 29 And everyone who has left houses or brothers or sisters or father or mother or children or lands, for my name's sake, will receive a hundredfold and will inherit eternal life. 30 But many who are first will be last, and the last first.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 20
25 But Jesus called them to him and said, “You know that the rulers of the Gentiles lord it over them, and their great ones exercise authority over them. 26 It shall not be so among you. But whoever would be great among you must be your servant, 27 and whoever would be first among you must be your slave, 28 even as the Son of Man came not to be served but to serve, and to give his life as a ransom for many.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 20
30 And behold, there were two blind men sitting by the roadside, and when they heard that Jesus was passing by, they cried out, “Lord, have mercy on us, Son of David!” 31 The crowd rebuked them, telling them to be silent, but they cried out all the more, “Lord, have mercy on us, Son of David!” 32 And stopping, Jesus called them and said, “What do you want me to do for you?” 33 They said to him, “Lord, let our eyes be opened.” 34 And Jesus in pity touched their eyes, and immediately they recovered their sight and followed him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 21
12 And Jesus entered the temple and drove out all who sold and bought in the temple, and he overturned the tables of the money-changers and the seats of those who sold pigeons. 13 He said to them, “It is written, ‘My house shall be called a house of prayer,’ but you make it a den of robbers.”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 21
14 And the blind and the lame came to him in the temple, and he healed them.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 21
15 But when the chief priests and the scribes saw the wonderful things that he did, and the children crying out in the temple, “Hosanna to the Son of David!” they were indignant, 16 and they said to him, “Do you hear what these are saying?” And Jesus said to them, “Yes; have you never read,

“‘Out of the mouth of infants and nursing babies
    you have prepared praise’?”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 21 
21 And Jesus answered them, “Truly, I say to you, if you have faith and do not doubt, you will not only do what has been done to the fig tree, but even if you say to this mountain, ‘Be taken up and thrown into the sea,’ it will happen. 22 And whatever you ask in prayer, you will receive, if you have faith.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 21
23 And when he entered the temple, the chief priests and the elders of the people came up to him as he was teaching, and said, “By what authority are you doing these things, and who gave you this authority?” 24 Jesus answered them, “I also will ask you one question, and if you tell me the answer, then I also will tell you by what authority I do these things. 25 The baptism of John, from where did it come? From heaven or from man?” And they discussed it among themselves, saying, “If we say, ‘From heaven,’ he will say to us, ‘Why then did you not believe him?’ 26 But if we say, ‘From man,’ we are afraid of the crowd, for they all hold that John was a prophet.” 27 So they answered Jesus, “We do not know.” And he said to them, “Neither will I tell you by what authority I do these things.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 21
28 “What do you think? A man had two sons. And he went to the first and said, ‘Son, go and work in the vineyard today.’ 29 And he answered, ‘I will not,’ but afterward he changed his mind and went. 30 And he went to the other son and said the same. And he answered, ‘I go, sir,’ but did not go. 31 Which of the two did the will of his father?” They said, “The first.” Jesus said to them, “Truly, I say to you, the tax collectors and the prostitutes go into the kingdom of God before you. 32 For John came to you in the way of righteousness, and you did not believe him, but the tax collectors and the prostitutes believed him. And even when you saw it, you did not afterward change your minds and believe him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 22
11 But when the king came in to look at the guests, he saw there a man who had no wedding garment. 12 And he said to him, ‘Friend, how did you get in here without a wedding garment?’ And he was speechless. 13 Then the king said to the attendants, ‘Bind him hand and foot and cast him into the outer darkness. In that place there will be weeping and gnashing of teeth.’ 14 For many are called, but few are chosen.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 22 
 31 And as for the resurrection of the dead, have you not read what was said to you by God: 32 ‘I am the God of Abraham, and the God of Isaac, and the God of Jacob’? He is not God of the dead, but of the living.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 22
36 “Teacher, which is the great commandment in the Law?” 37 And he said to him, “You shall love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind. 38 This is the great and first commandment. 39 And a second is like it: You shall love your neighbor as yourself. 40 On these two commandments depend all the Law and the Prophets.”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 22
41 Now while the Pharisees were gathered together, Jesus asked them a question, 42 saying, “What do you think about the Christ? Whose son is he?” They said to him, “The son of David.” 43 He said to them, “How is it then that David, in the Spirit, calls him Lord, saying,

44 “‘The Lord said to my Lord,
“Sit at my right hand,
    until I put your enemies under your feet”’?
45 If then David calls him Lord, how is he his son?”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 23
2 The scribes and the Pharisees sit on Moses' seat, 3 so do and observe whatever they tell you, but not the works they do. For they preach, but do not practice.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 23
4 They tie up heavy burdens, hard to bear, and lay them on people's shoulders, but they themselves are not willing to move them with their finger.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 23
5 They do all their deeds to be seen by others. For they make their phylacteries broad and their fringes long, 6 and they love the place of honor at feasts and the best seats in the synagogues 7 and greetings in the marketplaces and being called rabbi by others. 8 But you are not to be called rabbi, for you have one teacher, and you are all brothers.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Two because I missed yesterday!

Matthew 23
9 And call no man your father on earth, for you have one Father, who is in heaven. 10 Neither be called instructors, for you have one instructor, the Christ. 

Matthew 23
12 Whoever exalts himself will be humbled, and whoever humbles himself will be exalted.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 23
25 “Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you clean the outside of the cup and the plate, but inside they are full of greed and self-indulgence. 26 You blind Pharisee! First clean the inside of the cup and the plate, that the outside also may be clean.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 23
37 “O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have gathered your children together as a hen gathers her brood under her wings, and you were not willing! 38 See, your house is left to you desolate. 39 For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say, ‘Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.’”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 24
3 As he sat on the Mount of Olives, the disciples came to him privately, saying, “Tell us, when will these things be, and what will be the sign of your coming and of the end of the age?”


----------



## hobbs27

formula1 said:


> Matthew 24
> 3 As he sat on the Mount of Olives, the disciples came to him privately, saying, “Tell us, when will these things be, and what will be the sign of your coming and of the end of the age?”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 24
4 And Jesus answered them, “See that no one leads you astray. 5 For many will come in my name, saying, ‘I am the Christ,’ and they will lead many astray.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 24
6 And you will hear of wars and rumors of wars. See that you are not alarmed, for this must take place, but the end is not yet. 7 For nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom, and there will be famines and earthquakes in various places. 8 All these are but the beginning of the birth pains.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 24
9 Then they will deliver you up to tribulation and put you to death, and you will be hated by all nations for my name's sake.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

11 And many false prophets will arise and lead many astray. 12 And because lawlessness will be increased, the love of many will grow cold. 13 But the one who endures to the end will be saved.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 24
14 And this gospel of the kingdom will be proclaimed throughout the whole world as a testimony to all nations, and then the end will come.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 24
21 For then there will be great tribulation, such as has not been from the beginning of the world until now, no, and never will be. 22 And if those days had not been cut short, no human being would be saved. But for the sake of the elect those days will be cut short.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 24
23 Then if anyone says to you, ‘Look, here is the Christ!’ or ‘There he is!’ do not believe it. 24 For false christs and false prophets will arise and perform great signs and wonders, so as to lead astray, if possible, even the elect. 25 See, I have told you beforehand.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 24
26 So, if they say to you, ‘Look, he is in the wilderness,’ do not go out. If they say, ‘Look, he is in the inner rooms,’ do not believe it. 27 For as the lightning comes from the east and shines as far as the west, so will be the coming of the Son of Man. 28 Wherever the corpse is, there the vultures will gather.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 24
29 Immediately after the tribulation of those days the sun will be darkened, and the moon will not give its light, and the stars will fall from heaven, and the powers of the heavens will be shaken. 30 Then will appear in heaven the sign of the Son of Man, and then all the tribes of the earth will mourn, and they will see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of heaven with power and great glory. 31 And he will send out his angels with a loud trumpet call, and they will gather his elect from the four winds, from one end of heaven to the other.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 24
32 “From the fig tree learn its lesson: as soon as its branch becomes tender and puts out its leaves, you know that summer is near. 33 So also, when you see all these things, you know that he is near, at the very gates. 34 Truly, I say to you, this generation will not pass away until all these things take place. 35 Heaven and earth will pass away, but my words will not pass away.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 24
36 “But concerning that day and hour no one knows, not even the angels of heaven, nor the Son, but the Father only.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 24
37 For as were the days of Noah, so will be the coming of the Son of Man. 38 For as in those days before the flood they were eating and drinking, marrying and giving in marriage, until the day when Noah entered the ark, 39 and they were unaware until the flood came and swept them all away, so will be the coming of the Son of Man.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 24
40 Then two men will be in the field; one will be taken and one left. 41 Two women will be grinding at the mill; one will be taken and one left. 42 Therefore, stay awake, for you do not know on what day your Lord is coming.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 24
43 But know this, that if the master of the house had known in what part of the night the thief was coming, he would have stayed awake and would not have let his house be broken into. 44 Therefore you also must be ready, for the Son of Man is coming at an hour you do not expect.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 24
45 “Who then is the faithful and wise servant, whom his master has set over his household, to give them their food at the proper time? 46 Blessed is that servant whom his master will find so doing when he comes. 47 Truly, I say to you, he will set him over all his possessions.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 24
48 But if that wicked servant says to himself, ‘My master is delayed,’ 49 and begins to beat his fellow servants and eats and drinks with drunkards, 50 the master of that servant will come on a day when he does not expect him and at an hour he does not know 51 and will cut him in pieces and put him with the hypocrites. In that place there will be weeping and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 25
1 Then the kingdom of heaven will be like ten virgins who took their lamps and went to meet the bridegroom. 2 Five of them were foolish, and five were wise. 3 For when the foolish took their lamps, they took no oil with them, 4 but the wise took flasks of oil with their lamps. 5 As the bridegroom was delayed, they all became drowsy and slept. 6 But at midnight there was a cry, ‘Here is the bridegroom! Come out to meet him.’ 7 Then all those virgins rose and trimmed their lamps. 8 And the foolish said to the wise, ‘Give us some of your oil, for our lamps are going out.’ 9 But the wise answered, saying, ‘Since there will not be enough for us and for you, go rather to the dealers and buy for yourselves.’ 10 And while they were going to buy, the bridegroom came, and those who were ready went in with him to the marriage feast, and the door was shut. 11 Afterward the other virgins came also, saying, ‘Lord, lord, open to us.’ 12 But he answered, ‘Truly, I say to you, I do not know you.’ 13 Watch therefore, for you know neither the day nor the hour.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 25
29 For to everyone who has will more be given, and he will have an abundance. But from the one who has not, even what he has will be taken away. 30 And cast the worthless servant into the outer darkness. In that place there will be weeping and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 25 
31 “When the Son of Man comes in his glory, and all the angels with him, then he will sit on his glorious throne. 32 Before him will be gathered all the nations, and he will separate people one from another as a shepherd separates the sheep from the goats. 33 And he will place the sheep on his right, but the goats on the left.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 25
34 Then the King will say to those on his right, ‘Come, you who are blessed by my Father, inherit the kingdom prepared for you from the foundation of the world. 35 For I was hungry and you gave me food, I was thirsty and you gave me drink, I was a stranger and you welcomed me, 36 I was naked and you clothed me, I was sick and you visited me, I was in prison and you came to me.’ 37 Then the righteous will answer him, saying, ‘Lord, when did we see you hungry and feed you, or thirsty and give you drink? 38 And when did we see you a stranger and welcome you, or naked and clothe you? 39 And when did we see you sick or in prison and visit you?’ 40 And the King will answer them, ‘Truly, I say to you, as you did it to one of the least of these my brothers, you did it to me.’


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 25
41 “Then he will say to those on his left, ‘Depart from me, you cursed, into the eternal fire prepared for the devil and his angels. 42 For I was hungry and you gave me no food, I was thirsty and you gave me no drink, 43 I was a stranger and you did not welcome me, naked and you did not clothe me, sick and in prison and you did not visit me.’ 44 Then they also will answer, saying, ‘Lord, when did we see you hungry or thirsty or a stranger or naked or sick or in prison, and did not minister to you?’ 45 Then he will answer them, saying, ‘Truly, I say to you, as you did not do it to one of the least of these, you did not do it to me.’ 46 And these will go away into eternal punishment, but the righteous into eternal life.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 26
6 Now when Jesus was at Bethany in the house of Simon the leper, 7 a woman came up to him with an alabaster flask of very expensive ointment, and she poured it on his head as he reclined at table. 8 And when the disciples saw it, they were indignant, saying, “Why this waste? 9 For this could have been sold for a large sum and given to the poor.” 10 But Jesus, aware of this, said to them, “Why do you trouble the woman? For she has done a beautiful thing to me. 11 For you always have the poor with you, but you will not always have me. 12 In pouring this ointment on my body, she has done it to prepare me for burial. 13 Truly, I say to you, wherever this gospel is proclaimed in the whole world, what she has done will also be told in memory of her.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 26
26 Now as they were eating, Jesus took bread, and after blessing it broke it and gave it to the disciples, and said, “Take, eat; this is my body.” 27 And he took a cup, and when he had given thanks he gave it to them, saying, “Drink of it, all of you, 28 for this is my blood of the covenant, which is poured out for many for the forgiveness of sins. 29 I tell you I will not drink again of this fruit of the vine until that day when I drink it new with you in my Father's kingdom.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 26

39 And going a little farther he fell on his face and prayed, saying, “My Father, if it be possible, let this cup pass from me; nevertheless, not as I will, but as You will.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 27
11 Now Jesus stood before the governor, and the governor asked him, “Are you the King of the Jews?” Jesus said, “You have said so.” 12 But when he was accused by the chief priests and elders, he gave no answer. 13 Then Pilate said to him, “Do you not hear how many things they testify against you?” 14 But he gave him no answer, not even to a single charge, so that the governor was greatly amazed.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 27
24 So when Pilate saw that he was gaining nothing, but rather that a riot was beginning, he took water and washed his hands before the crowd, saying, “I am innocent of this man's blood; see to it yourselves.” 25 And all the people answered, “His blood be on us and on our children!” 26 Then he released for them Barabbas, and having scourged Jesus, delivered him to be crucified.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 27
46 And about the ninth hour Jesus cried out with a loud voice, saying, “Eli, Eli, lema sabachthani?” that is, “My God, my God, why have you forsaken me?”

Jesus is quoting a portion of Psalm 22, which is very revealing and added here for you today.

Psalm 22

1 My God, my God, why have you forsaken me?  Why are you so far from saving me, from the words of my groaning?
2 O my God, I cry by day, but you do not answer, and by night, but I find no rest.
3 Yet you are holy, enthroned on the praises of Israel.
4 In you our fathers trusted; they trusted, and you delivered them.
5 To you they cried and were rescued; in you they trusted and were not put to shame.
6 But I am a worm and not a man, scorned by mankind and despised by the people.
7 All who see me mock me; they make mouths at me; they wag their heads;
8 “He trusts in the Lord; let him deliver him; let him rescue him, for he delights in him!”
9 Yet you are he who took me from the womb; you made me trust you at my mother's breasts.
10 On you was I cast from my birth, and from my mother's womb you have been my God.
11 Be not far from me, for trouble is near, and there is none to help.
12 Many bulls encompass me; strong bulls of Bashan surround me;
13 they open wide their mouths at me, like a ravening and roaring lion.
14 I am poured out like water, and all my bones are out of joint; my heart is like wax; it is melted within my breast;
15 my strength is dried up like a potsherd, and my tongue sticks to my jaws; you lay me in the dust of death.
16 For dogs encompass me;a company of evildoers encircles me;they have pierced my hands and feet
17 I can count all my bones—they stare and gloat over me;
18 they divide my garments among them, and for my clothing they cast lots.
19 But you, O Lord, do not be far off! O you my help, come quickly to my aid!
20 Deliver my soul from the sword, my precious life from the power of the dogs
21 Save me from the mouth of the lion! You have rescued me from the horns of the wild oxen!
22 I will tell of your name to my brothers; in the midst of the congregation I will praise you:
23 You who fear the Lord, praise him!  All you offspring of Jacob, glorify him,and stand in awe of him, all you offspring of Israel!
24 For he has not despised or abhorred the affliction of the afflicted, and he has not hidden his face from him, but has heard, when he cried to him.
25 From you comes my praise in the great congregation; my vows I will perform before those who fear him.
26 The afflicted shall eat and be satisfied; those who seek him shall praise the Lord! May your hearts live forever!
27 All the ends of the earth shall remember and turn to the Lord, and all the families of the nations shall worship before you.
28 For kingship belongs to the Lord, and he rules over the nations.
29 All the prosperous of the earth eat and worship; before him shall bow all who go down to the dust, even the one who could not keep himself alive.
30 Posterity shall serve him; it shall be told of the Lord to the coming generation;
31 they shall come and proclaim his righteousness to a people yet unborn, that he has done it.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

50 And Jesus cried out again with a loud voice and yielded up his spirit. 51 And behold, the curtain of the temple was torn in two, from top to bottom. And the earth shook, and the rocks were split. 52 The tombs also were opened. And many bodies of the saints who had fallen asleep were raised, 53 and coming out of the tombs after his resurrection they went into the holy city and appeared to many. 54 When the centurion and those who were with him, keeping watch over Jesus, saw the earthquake and what took place, they were filled with awe and said, “Truly this was the Son of God!”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 28
2 And behold, there was a great earthquake, for an angel of the Lord descended from heaven and came and rolled back the stone and sat on it. 3 His appearance was like lightning, and his clothing white as snow. 4 And for fear of him the guards trembled and became like dead men. 5 But the angel said to the women, “Do not be afraid, for I know that you seek Jesus who was crucified. 6 He is not here, for he has risen, as he said. Come, see the place where he lay. 7 Then go quickly and tell his disciples that he has risen from the dead, and behold, he is going before you to Galilee; there you will see him. See, I have told you.”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 28
16 Now the eleven disciples went to Galilee, to the mountain to which Jesus had directed them. 17 And when they saw him they worshiped him, but some doubted. 18 And Jesus came and said to them, “All authority in heaven and on earth has been given to me. 19 Go therefore and make disciples of all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, 20 teaching them to observe all that I have commanded you. And behold, I am with you always, to the end of the age.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Titus 1
1 Paul, a servant of God and an apostle of Jesus Christ, for the sake of the faith of God's elect and their knowledge of the truth, which accords with godliness, 2 in hope of eternal life, which God, who never lies, promised before the ages began 3 and at the proper time manifested in his word through the preaching with which I have been entrusted by the command of God our Savior


----------



## formula1

Titus 1
15 To the pure, all things are pure, but to the defiled and unbelieving, nothing is pure; but both their minds and their consciences are defiled. 16 They profess to know God, but they deny him by their works. They are detestable, disobedient, unfit for any good work.


----------



## formula1

Titus 2
1 But as for you, teach what accords with sound doctrine.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Titus 2
2 Older men are to be sober-minded, dignified, self-controlled, sound in faith, in love, and in steadfastness.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Titus 2
 3 Older women likewise are to be reverent in behavior, not slanderers or slaves to much wine. They are to teach what is good, 4 and so train the young women to love their husbands and children, 5 to be self-controlled, pure, working at home, kind, and submissive to their own husbands, that the word of God may not be reviled.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Titus 2
6 Likewise, urge the younger men to be self-controlled. 7 Show yourself in all respects to be a model of good works, and in your teaching show integrity, dignity, 8 and sound speech that cannot be condemned, so that an opponent may be put to shame, having nothing evil to say about us.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Titus 2
9 Bondservants are to be submissive to their own masters in everything; they are to be well-pleasing, not argumentative, 10 not pilfering, but showing all good faith, so that in everything they may adorn the doctrine of God our Savior.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Titus 2
11 For the grace of God has appeared, bringing salvation for all people, 12 training us to renounce ungodliness and worldly passions, and to live self-controlled, upright, and godly lives in the present age, 13 waiting for our blessed hope, the appearing of the glory of our great God and Savior Jesus Christ, 14 who gave himself for us to redeem us from all lawlessness and to purify for himself a people for his own possession who are zealous for good works.


----------



## formula1

Titus 2
15 Declare these things; exhort and rebuke with all authority. Let no one disregard you.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Titus 3
1 Remind them to be submissive to rulers and authorities, to be obedient, to be ready for every good work, 2 to speak evil of no one, to avoid quarreling, to be gentle, and to show perfect courtesy toward all people.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Titus 3
3 For we ourselves were once foolish, disobedient, led astray, slaves to various passions and pleasures, passing our days in malice and envy, hated by others and hating one another. 4 But when the goodness and loving kindness of God our Savior appeared, 5 he saved us, not because of works done by us in righteousness, but according to his own mercy, by the washing of regeneration and renewal of the Holy Spirit, 6 whom he poured out on us richly through Jesus Christ our Savior, 7 so that being justified by his grace we might become heirs according to the hope of eternal life.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Titus 3
8 The saying is trustworthy, and I want you to insist on these things, so that those who have believed in God may be careful to devote themselves to good works. These things are excellent and profitable for people.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Titus 3
9 But avoid foolish controversies, genealogies, dissensions, and quarrels about the law, for they are unprofitable and worthless.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Titus 3
 10 As for a person who stirs up division, after warning him once and then twice, have nothing more to do with him, 11 knowing that such a person is warped and sinful; he is self-condemned.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Titus 3
14 And let our people learn to devote themselves to good works, so as to help cases of urgent need, and not be unfruitful.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 1
1  The revelation of Jesus Christ, which God gave him to show to his servants the things that must soon take place. He made it known by sending his angel to his servant John, 2 who bore witness to the word of God and to the testimony of Jesus Christ, even to all that he saw. 3 Blessed is the one who reads aloud the words of this prophecy, and blessed are those who hear, and who keep what is written in it, for the time is near.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 1
4 John to the seven churches that are in Asia:
Grace to you and peace from him who is and who was and who is to come, and from the seven spirits who are before his throne, 5 and from Jesus Christ the faithful witness, the firstborn of the dead, and the ruler of kings on earth.  To him who loves us and has freed us from our sins by his blood 6 and made us a kingdom, priests to his God and Father, to him be glory and dominion forever and ever. Amen.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 1
7 Behold, He is coming with the clouds, and every eye will see Him, even those who pierced Him, and all tribes of the earth will wail on account of Him. Even so. Amen.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 1
9 I, John, your brother and partner in the tribulation and the kingdom and the patient endurance that are in Jesus, was on the island called Patmos on account of the word of God and the testimony of Jesus.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 1
17 When I saw him, I fell at his feet as though dead. But he laid his right hand on me, saying, “Fear not, I am the first and the last, 18 and the living one. I died, and behold I am alive forevermore, and I have the keys of Death and Hades.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 2
 1 “To the angel of the church in Ephesus write: ‘The words of him who holds the seven stars in his right hand, who walks among the seven golden lampstands.
2 “‘I know your works, your toil and your patient endurance, and how you cannot bear with those who are evil, but have tested those who call themselves apostles and are not, and found them to be false. 3 I know you are enduring patiently and bearing up for my name's sake, and you have not grown weary. 4 But I have this against you, that you have abandoned the love you had at first. 5 Remember therefore from where you have fallen; repent, and do the works you did at first. If not, I will come to you and remove your lampstand from its place, unless you repent.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 2
7 He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the churches. To the one who conquers I will grant to eat of the tree of life, which is in the paradise of God.’


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 2
8 “And to the angel of the church in Smyrna write: ‘The words of the first and the last, who died and came to life.
9 “‘I know your tribulation and your poverty (but you are rich) and the slander of those who say that they are Jews and are not, but are a synagogue of Satan. 10 Do not fear what you are about to suffer. Behold, the devil is about to throw some of you into prison, that you may be tested, and for ten days you will have tribulation. Be faithful unto death, and I will give you the crown of life.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 2
11 He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the churches. The one who conquers will not be hurt by the second death.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 2
12 “And to the angel of the church in Pergamum write: ‘The words of him who has the sharp two-edged sword.  13 “‘I know where you dwell, where Satan's throne is. Yet you hold fast my name, and you did not deny my faith even in the days of Antipas my faithful witness, who was killed among you, where Satan dwells. 14 But I have a few things against you: you have some there who hold the teaching of Balaam, who taught Balak to put a stumbling block before the sons of Israel, so that they might eat food sacrificed to idols and practice sexual immorality. 15 So also you have some who hold the teaching of the Nicolaitans. 16 Therefore repent. If not, I will come to you soon and war against them with the sword of my mouth.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 2
17 He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the churches. To the one who conquers I will give some of the hidden manna, and I will give him a white stone, with a new name written on the stone that no one knows except the one who receives it.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 2
18 “And to the angel of the church in Thyatira write: ‘The words of the Son of God, who has eyes like a flame of fire, and whose feet are like burnished bronze.  19 “‘I know your works, your love and faith and service and patient endurance, and that your latter works exceed the first. 20 But I have this against you, that you tolerate that woman Jezebel, who calls herself a prophetess and is teaching and seducing my servants to practice sexual immorality and to eat food sacrificed to idols. 21 I gave her time to repent, but she refuses to repent of her sexual immorality. 22 Behold, I will throw her onto a sickbed, and those who commit adultery with her I will throw into great tribulation, unless they repent of her works, 23 and I will strike her children dead. And all the churches will know that I am he who searches mind and heart, and I will give to each of you according to your works. 24 But to the rest of you in Thyatira, who do not hold this teaching, who have not learned what some call the deep things of Satan, to you I say, I do not lay on you any other burden. 25 Only hold fast what you have until I come.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 2
26 The one who conquers and who keeps my works until the end, to him I will give authority over the nations, 27 and he will rule them with a rod of iron, as when earthen pots are broken in pieces, even as I myself have received authority from my Father. 28 And I will give him the morning star. 29 He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the churches.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 3
3 And to the angel of the church in Sardis write: ‘The words of him who has the seven spirits of God and the seven stars. ‘I know your works. You have the reputation of being alive, but you are dead. 2 Wake up, and strengthen what remains and is about to die, for I have not found your works complete in the sight of my God. 3 Remember, then, what you received and heard. Keep it, and repent. If you will not wake up, I will come like a thief, and you will not know at what hour I will come against you. 4 Yet you have still a few names in Sardis, people who have not soiled their garments, and they will walk with me in white, for they are worthy.'


----------



## formula1

Revelation 3
5 The one who conquers will be clothed thus in white garments, and I will never blot his name out of the book of life. I will confess his name before my Father and before his angels. 6 He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the churches.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 3
7 “And to the angel of the church in Philadelphia write: ‘The words of the holy one, the true one, who has the key of David, who opens and no one will shut, who shuts and no one opens.
8 “‘I know your works. Behold, I have set before you an open door, which no one is able to shut. I know that you have but little power, and yet you have kept my word and have not denied my name. 9 Behold, I will make those of the synagogue of Satan who say that they are Jews and are not, but lie—behold, I will make them come and bow down before your feet, and they will learn that I have loved you. 10 Because you have kept my word about patient endurance, I will keep you from the hour of trial that is coming on the whole world, to try those who dwell on the earth. 11 I am coming soon. Hold fast what you have, so that no one may seize your crown.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 3
12 The one who conquers, I will make him a pillar in the temple of my God. Never shall he go out of it, and I will write on him the name of my God, and the name of the city of my God, the new Jerusalem, which comes down from my God out of heaven, and my own new name. 13 He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the churches.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 3
14 “And to the angel of the church in Laodicea write: ‘The words of the Amen, the faithful and true witness, the beginning of God's creation.  15 “‘I know your works: you are neither cold nor hot. Would that you were either cold or hot! 16 So, because you are lukewarm, and neither hot nor cold, I will spit you out of my mouth. 17 For you say, I am rich, I have prospered, and I need nothing, not realizing that you are wretched, pitiable, poor, blind, and naked. 18 I counsel you to buy from me gold refined by fire, so that you may be rich, and white garments so that you may clothe yourself and the shame of your nakedness may not be seen, and salve to anoint your eyes, so that you may see. 19 Those whom I love, I reprove and discipline, so be zealous and repent.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 3
20 Behold, I stand at the door and knock. If anyone hears my voice and opens the door, I will come in to him and eat with him, and he with Me. 21 The one who conquers, I will grant him to sit with Me on my throne, as I also conquered and sat down with my Father on His throne. 22 He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the churches.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 4
9 And whenever the living creatures give glory and honor and thanks to Him who is seated on the throne, who lives forever and ever, 10 the twenty-four elders fall down before Him who is seated on the throne and worship Him who lives forever and ever. They cast their crowns before the throne, saying,
11 
“Worthy are You, our Lord and God,
    to receive glory and honor and power,
for You created all things,
    and by Your will they existed and were created.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 5 
1 Then I saw in the right hand of him who was seated on the throne a scroll written within and on the back, sealed with seven seals. 2 And I saw a mighty angel proclaiming with a loud voice, “Who is worthy to open the scroll and break its seals?” 3 And no one in heaven or on earth or under the earth was able to open the scroll or to look into it, 4 and I began to weep loudly because no one was found worthy to open the scroll or to look into it. 5 And one of the elders said to me, “Weep no more; behold, the Lion of the tribe of Judah, the Root of David, has conquered, so that he can open the scroll and its seven seals.”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 5
 8 And when he had taken the scroll, the four living creatures and the twenty-four elders fell down before the Lamb, each holding a harp, and golden bowls full of incense, which are the prayers of the saints. 9 And they sang a new song, saying,

“Worthy are you to take the scroll and to open its seals, for you were slain, and by your blood you ransomed people for God from every tribe and language and people and nation, 10 and you have made them a kingdom and priests to our God, and they shall reign on the earth.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 5
11 Then I looked, and I heard around the throne and the living creatures and the elders the voice of many angels, numbering myriads of myriads and thousands of thousands, 12 saying with a loud voice,

“Worthy is the Lamb who was slain,to receive power and wealth and wisdom and might and honor and glory and blessing!”


----------



## formula1

*re:7*

Revelation 5
13 And I heard every creature in heaven and on earth and under the earth and in the sea, and all that is in them, saying,

“To him who sits on the throne and to the Lamb
be blessing and honor and glory and might forever and ever!”

14 And the four living creatures said, “Amen!” and the elders fell down and worshiped.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 6
9 When he opened the fifth seal, I saw under the altar the souls of those who had been slain for the word of God and for the witness they had borne. 10 They cried out with a loud voice, “O Sovereign Lord, holy and true, how long before you will judge and avenge our blood on those who dwell on the earth?” 11 Then they were each given a white robe and told to rest a little longer, until the number of their fellow servants and their brothers should be complete, who were to be killed as they themselves had been.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 6
15 Then the kings of the earth and the great ones and the generals and the rich and the powerful, and everyone, slave and free, hid themselves in the caves and among the rocks of the mountains, 16 calling to the mountains and rocks, “Fall on us and hide us from the face of Him who is seated on the throne, and from the wrath of the Lamb, 17 for the great day of their wrath has come, and who can stand?”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 7
9 After this I looked, and behold, a great multitude that no one could number, from every nation, from all tribes and peoples and languages, standing before the throne and before the Lamb, clothed in white robes, with palm branches in their hands, 10 and crying out with a loud voice, “Salvation belongs to our God who sits on the throne, and to the Lamb!”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 7
13 Then one of the elders addressed me, saying, “Who are these, clothed in white robes, and from where have they come?” 14 I said to him, “Sir, you know.” And he said to me, “These are the ones coming out of the great tribulation. They have washed their robes and made them white in the blood of the Lamb.

15 “Therefore they are before the throne of God,  and serve him day and night in his temple; and he who sits on the throne will shelter them with his presence.
16 They shall hunger no more, neither thirst anymore; the sun shall not strike them, nor any scorching heat.
17 For the Lamb in the midst of the throne will be their shepherd, and he will guide them to springs of living water, and God will wipe away every tear from their eyes.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 8 
1 When the Lamb opened the seventh seal, there was silence in heaven for about half an hour.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 9
1 And the fifth angel blew his trumpet, and I saw a star fallen from heaven to earth, and he was given the key to the shaft of the bottomless pit.[a] 2 He opened the shaft of the bottomless pit, and from the shaft rose smoke like the smoke of a great furnace, and the sun and the air were darkened with the smoke from the shaft. 3 Then from the smoke came locusts on the earth, and they were given power like the power of scorpions of the earth. 4 They were told not to harm the grass of the earth or any green plant or any tree, but only those people who do not have the seal of God on their foreheads.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 9
20 The rest of mankind, who were not killed by these plagues, did not repent of the works of their hands nor give up worshiping demons and idols of gold and silver and bronze and stone and wood, which cannot see or hear or walk, 21 nor did they repent of their murders or their sorceries or their sexual immorality or their thefts.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 10
4 And when the seven thunders had sounded, I was about to write, but I heard a voice from heaven saying, “Seal up what the seven thunders have said, and do not write it down.” 5 And the angel whom I saw standing on the sea and on the land raised his right hand to heaven 6 and swore by him who lives forever and ever, who created heaven and what is in it, the earth and what is in it, and the sea and what is in it, that there would be no more delay, 7 but that in the days of the trumpet call to be sounded by the seventh angel, the mystery of God would be fulfilled, just as he announced to his servants the prophets.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 11
3 And I will grant authority to my two witnesses, and they will prophesy for 1,260 days, clothed in sackcloth.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 11
7 And when they have finished their testimony, the beast that rises from the bottomless pit will make war on them and conquer them and kill them, 8 and their dead bodies will lie in the street of the great city that symbolically is called Sodom and Egypt, where their Lord was crucified. 9 For three and a half days some from the peoples and tribes and languages and nations will gaze at their dead bodies and refuse to let them be placed in a tomb, 10 and those who dwell on the earth will rejoice over them and make merry and exchange presents, because these two prophets had been a torment to those who dwell on the earth. 11 But after the three and a half days a breath of life from God entered them, and they stood up on their feet, and great fear fell on those who saw them. 12 Then they heard a loud voice from heaven saying to them, “Come up here!” And they went up to heaven in a cloud, and their enemies watched them. 13 And at that hour there was a great earthquake, and a tenth of the city fell. Seven thousand people were killed in the earthquake, and the rest were terrified and gave glory to the God of heaven.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 11
15 Then the seventh angel blew his trumpet, and there were loud voices in heaven, saying, “The kingdom of the world has become the kingdom of our Lord and of his Christ, and he shall reign forever and ever.”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 11
16 And the twenty-four elders who sit on their thrones before God fell on their faces and worshiped God, 17 saying,

“We give thanks to you, Lord God Almighty, who is and who was, for you have taken your great power and begun to reign.
18 The nations raged, but your wrath came, and the time for the dead to be judged, and for rewarding your servants, the prophets and saints, and those who fear your name, both small and great, and for destroying the destroyers of the earth.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 12
10 And I heard a loud voice in heaven, saying, “Now the salvation and the power and the kingdom of our God and the authority of his Christ have come, for the accuser of our brothers has been thrown down, who accuses them day and night before our God. 11 And they have conquered him by the blood of the Lamb and by the word of their testimony, for they loved not their lives even unto death.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 13
5 And the beast was given a mouth uttering haughty and blasphemous words, and it was allowed to exercise authority for forty-two months. 6 It opened its mouth to utter blasphemies against God, blaspheming his name and his dwelling, that is, those who dwell in heaven. 7 Also it was allowed to make war on the saints and to conquer them.  And authority was given it over every tribe and people and language and nation, 8 and all who dwell on earth will worship it, everyone whose name has not been written before the foundation of the world in the book of life of the Lamb who was slain. 9 If anyone has an ear, let him hear:

10 If anyone is to be taken captive,
    to captivity he goes;
if anyone is to be slain with the sword,
    with the sword must he be slain.
Here is a call for the endurance and faith of the saints.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 14
6 Then I saw another angel flying directly overhead, with an eternal gospel to proclaim to those who dwell on earth, to every nation and tribe and language and people. 7 And he said with a loud voice, “Fear God and give him glory, because the hour of his judgment has come, and worship him who made heaven and earth, the sea and the springs of water.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 14
13 And I heard a voice from heaven saying, “Write this: Blessed are the dead who die in the Lord from now on.” “Blessed indeed,” says the Spirit, “that they may rest from their labors, for their deeds follow them!”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 15
3 And they sing the song of Moses, the servant of God, and the song of the Lamb, saying,

“Great and amazing are your deeds, O Lord God the Almighty!  Just and true are your ways, O King of the nations!

4 Who will not fear, O Lord, and glorify your name?  For you alone are holy. All nations will come and worship you, for your righteous acts have been revealed.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 16
15 “Behold, I am coming like a thief! Blessed is the one who stays awake, keeping his garments on, that he may not go about naked and be seen exposed!”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 17
3 And he carried me away in the Spirit into a wilderness, and I saw a woman sitting on a scarlet beast that was full of blasphemous names, and it had seven heads and ten horns. 4 The woman was arrayed in purple and scarlet, and adorned with gold and jewels and pearls, holding in her hand a golden cup full of abominations and the impurities of her sexual immorality. 5 And on her forehead was written a name of mystery: “Babylon the great, mother of prostitutes and of earth's abominations.” 6 And I saw the woman, drunk with the blood of the saints, the blood of the martyrs of Jesus.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 17
9 This calls for a mind with wisdom: the seven heads are seven mountains on which the woman is seated; 10 they are also seven kings, five of whom have fallen, one is, the other has not yet come, and when he does come he must remain only a little while. 11 As for the beast that was and is not, it is an eighth but it belongs to the seven, and it goes to destruction. 12 And the ten horns that you saw are ten kings who have not yet received royal power, but they are to receive authority as kings for one hour, together with the beast. 13 These are of one mind, and they hand over their power and authority to the beast. 14 They will make war on the Lamb, and the Lamb will conquer them, for he is Lord of lords and King of kings, and those with him are called and chosen and faithful.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 18
1 After this I saw another angel coming down from heaven, having great authority, and the earth was made bright with his glory. 2 And he called out with a mighty voice,

“Fallen, fallen is Babylon the great!  She has become a dwelling place for demons,a haunt for every unclean spirit, a haunt for every unclean bird,a haunt for every unclean and detestable beast.

3 For all nations have drunk the wine of the passion of her sexual immorality, and the kings of the earth have committed immorality with her, and the merchants of the earth have grown rich from the power of her luxurious living.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 18
4 Then I heard another voice from heaven saying,
“Come out of her, my people, lest you take part in her sins, lest you share in her plagues;
5 for her sins are heaped high as heaven, and God has remembered her iniquities.
6 Pay her back as she herself has paid back others, and repay her double for her deeds; mix a double portion for her in the cup she mixed.
7 As she glorified herself and lived in luxury,  so give her like measure of torment and mourning, since in her heart she says,
‘I sit as a queen,I am no widow, and mourning I shall   never see.’
8 For this reason her plagues will come in a single day, death and mourning and famine, and she will be burned up with fire; for mighty is the Lord God who has judged her.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 18
9 And the kings of the earth, who committed sexual immorality and lived in luxury with her, will weep and wail over her when they see the smoke of her burning. 10 They will stand far off, in fear of her torment, and say,

“Alas! Alas! You great city, you mighty city, Babylon! For in a single hour your judgment has come.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 18
11 And the merchants of the earth weep and mourn for her, since no one buys their cargo anymore, 12 cargo of gold, silver, jewels, pearls, fine linen, purple cloth, silk, scarlet cloth, all kinds of scented wood, all kinds of articles of ivory, all kinds of articles of costly wood, bronze, iron and marble, 13 cinnamon, spice, incense, myrrh, frankincense, wine, oil, fine flour, wheat, cattle and sheep, horses and chariots, and slaves, that is, human souls.

14 “The fruit for which your soul longed  has gone from you, and all your delicacies and your splendors are lost to you, never to be found again!”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 18
15 The merchants of these wares, who gained wealth from her, will stand far off, in fear of her torment, weeping and mourning aloud,
16 “Alas, alas, for the great city that was clothed in fine linen,in purple and scarlet, adorned with gold, with jewels, and with pearls!
17 For in a single hour all this wealth has been laid waste.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 18
21 Then a mighty angel took up a stone like a great millstone and threw it into the sea, saying,

“So will Babylon the great city be thrown down with violence, and will be found no more;
22 and the sound of harpists and musicians, of flute players and trumpeters,
    will be heard in you no more,
and a craftsman of any craft
    will be found in you no more,
and the sound of the mill
    will be heard in you no more,
23 and the light of a lamp
    will shine in you no more,
and the voice of bridegroom and bride
    will be heard in you no more,
for your merchants were the great ones of the earth,
    and all nations were deceived by your sorcery.
24 And in her was found the blood of prophets and of saints, and of all who have been slain on earth.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 19
1 After this I heard what seemed to be the loud voice of a great multitude in heaven, crying out,

“Hallelujah!
Salvation and glory and power belong to our God,
2     for his judgments are true and just;
for he has judged the great prostitute
    who corrupted the earth with her immorality,
and has avenged on her the blood of his servants."


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 19
5And the twenty-four elders and the four living creatures fell down and worshiped God who was seated on the throne, saying, “Amen. Hallelujah!” 5 And from the throne came a voice saying,

“Praise our God,
    all you his servants,
you who fear him,
    small and great.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 19
9 And the angel said to me, “Write this: Blessed are those who are invited to the marriage supper of the Lamb.” And he said to me, “These are the true words of God.” 10 Then I fell down at his feet to worship him, but he said to me, “You must not do that! I am a fellow servant with you and your brothers who hold to the testimony of Jesus. Worship God.” For the testimony of Jesus is the spirit of prophecy.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 19
11 Then I saw heaven opened, and behold, a white horse! The one sitting on it is called Faithful and True, and in righteousness he judges and makes war. 12 His eyes are like a flame of fire, and on his head are many diadems, and he has a name written that no one knows but himself. 13 He is clothed in a robe dipped in blood, and the name by which he is called is The Word of God. 14 And the armies of heaven, arrayed in fine linen, white and pure, were following him on white horses. 15 From his mouth comes a sharp sword with which to strike down the nations, and he will rule them with a rod of iron. He will tread the winepress of the fury of the wrath of God the Almighty. 16 On his robe and on his thigh he has a name written, King of kings and Lord of lords.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 20
6 Blessed and holy is the one who shares in the first resurrection! Over such the second death has no power, but they will be priests of God and of Christ, and they will reign with him for a thousand years.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 20
11 Then I saw a great white throne and him who was seated on it. From his presence earth and sky fled away, and no place was found for them. 12 And I saw the dead, great and small, standing before the throne, and books were opened. Then another book was opened, which is the book of life. And the dead were judged by what was written in the books, according to what they had done. 13 And the sea gave up the dead who were in it, Death and Hades gave up the dead who were in them, and they were judged, each one of them, according to what they had done. 14 Then Death and Hades were thrown into the lake of fire. This is the second death, the lake of fire. 15 And if anyone's name was not found written in the book of life, he was thrown into the lake of fire.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 21
1 Then I saw a new heaven and a new earth, for the first heaven and the first earth had passed away, and the sea was no more. 2 And I saw the holy city, new Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God, prepared as a bride adorned for her husband. 3 And I heard a loud voice from the throne saying, “Behold, the dwelling place[a] of God is with man. He will dwell with them, and they will be his people, and God himself will be with them as their God.  4 He will wipe away every tear from their eyes, and death shall be no more, neither shall there be mourning, nor crying, nor pain anymore, for the former things have passed away.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 21
 5 And he who was seated on the throne said, “Behold, I am making all things new.” Also he said, “Write this down, for these words are trustworthy and true.” 6 And he said to me, “It is done! I am the Alpha and the Omega, the beginning and the end. To the thirsty I will give from the spring of the water of life without payment. 7 The one who conquers will have this heritage, and I will be his God and he will be my son.


----------



## Jeffriesw

formula1 said:


> Revelation 21
> 5 And he who was seated on the throne said, “Behold, I am making all things new.” Also he said, “Write this down, for these words are trustworthy and true.” 6 And he said to me, “It is done! I am the Alpha and the Omega, the beginning and the end. To the thirsty I will give from the spring of the water of life without payment. 7 The one who conquers will have this heritage, and I will be his God and he will be my son.



Amen Brother!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 21
9 Then came one of the seven angels who had the seven bowls full of the seven last plagues and spoke to me, saying, “Come, I will show you the Bride, the wife of the Lamb.” 10 And he carried me away in the Spirit to a great, high mountain, and showed me the holy city Jerusalem coming down out of heaven from God, 11 having the glory of God, its radiance like a most rare jewel, like a jasper, clear as crystal.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 21
22 And I saw no temple in the city, for its temple is the Lord God the Almighty and the Lamb. 23 And the city has no need of sun or moon to shine on it, for the glory of God gives it light, and its lamp is the Lamb. 24 By its light will the nations walk, and the kings of the earth will bring their glory into it, 25 and its gates will never be shut by day—and there will be no night there. 26 They will bring into it the glory and the honor of the nations. 27 But nothing unclean will ever enter it, nor anyone who does what is detestable or false, but only those who are written in the Lamb's book of life.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 22
1 Then the angel showed me the river of the water of life, bright as crystal, flowing from the throne of God and of the Lamb 2 through the middle of the street of the city; also, on either side of the river, the tree of life with its twelve kinds of fruit, yielding its fruit each month. The leaves of the tree were for the healing of the nations. 3 No longer will there be anything accursed, but the throne of God and of the Lamb will be in it, and his servants will worship him. 4 They will see his face, and his name will be on their foreheads. 5 And night will be no more. They will need no light of lamp or sun, for the Lord God will be their light, and they will reign forever and ever.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 22
6 And he said to me, “These words are trustworthy and true. And the Lord, the God of the spirits of the prophets, has sent his angel to show his servants what must soon take place.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 22
12 “Behold, I am coming soon, bringing my recompense with me, to repay each one for what he has done. 13 I am the Alpha and the Omega, the first and the last, the beginning and the end.”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 22
14 Blessed are those who wash their robes, so that they may have the right to the tree of life and that they may enter the city by the gates. 15 Outside are the dogs and sorcerers and the sexually immoral and murderers and idolaters, and everyone who loves and practices falsehood.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 22
17 The Spirit and the Bride say, “Come.” And let the one who hears say, “Come.” And let the one who is thirsty come; let the one who desires take the water of life without price.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 22
20 He who testifies to these things says, “Surely I am coming soon.” Amen. Come, Lord Jesus!
21 The grace of the Lord Jesus be with all.  Amen.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Numbers 14
18 The Lord is slow to anger and abounding in steadfast love, forgiving iniquity and transgression, but He will by no means clear the guilty, visiting the iniquity of the fathers on the children, to the third and the fourth generation.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Deuteronomy 32:4
“The Rock, His work is perfect, for all his ways are justice. A God of faithfulness and without iniquity, just and upright is He.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 32:2
Blessed is the man against whom the Lord counts no iniquity, and in whose spirit there is no deceit.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 51 
1 Have mercy on me, O God, according to your steadfast love; according to your abundant mercy blot out my transgressions.
2 Wash me thoroughly from my iniquity, and cleanse me from my sin!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 66
16 Come and hear, all you who fear God, and I will tell what he has done for my soul.
17 I cried to him with my mouth, and high praise was on my tongue.
18 If I had cherished iniquity in my heart the Lord would not have listened.
19 But truly God has listened; he has attended to the voice of my prayer.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 103
2 Bless the Lord, O my soul, and forget not all his benefits,
3 who forgives all your iniquity,who heals all your diseases,
4 who redeems your life from the pit, who crowns you with steadfast love and mercy


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 119
133 Keep steady my steps according to your promise, and let no iniquity get dominion over me.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 141:4
Do not let my heart incline to any evil, to busy myself with wicked deeds in company with men who work iniquity, and let me not eat of their delicacies!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 16
6 By steadfast love and faithfulness iniquity is atoned for, and by the fear of the Lord one turns away from evil.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 40 
1 Comfort, comfort my people, says your God.
2 Speak tenderly to Jerusalem, and cry to her
that her warfare is ended, that her iniquity is pardoned,
that she has received from the Lord's hand double for all her sins.
3 A voice cries:
“In the wilderness prepare the way of the Lord;
    make straight in the desert a highway for our God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 53
6 All we like sheep have gone astray; we have turned—every one—to his own way; and the Lord has laid on him the iniquity of us all.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 64:9
9 Be not so terribly angry, O Lord,
    and remember not iniquity forever.
    Behold, please look, we are all your people.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Micah 7
18 Who is a God like you, pardoning iniquity
    and passing over transgression
    for the remnant of his inheritance?
He does not retain his anger forever,
    because he delights in steadfast love.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Zechariah 3
9 For behold, on the stone that I have set before Joshua, on a single stone with seven eyes, I will engrave its inscription, declares the Lord of hosts, and I will remove the iniquity of this land in a single day.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Timothy 2
16 But avoid irreverent babble, for it will lead people into more and more ungodliness, 17 and their talk will spread like gangrene. Among them are Hymenaeus and Philetus, 18 who have swerved from the truth, saying that the resurrection has already happened. They are upsetting the faith of some. 19 But God's firm foundation stands, bearing this seal: “The Lord knows those who are his,” and, “Let everyone who names the name of the Lord depart from iniquity.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 19
13 Keep back your servant also from presumptuous sins; let them not have dominion over me! Then I shall be blameless, and innocent of great transgression.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 25
7 Remember not the sins of my youth or my transgressions; according to your steadfast love remember me, for the sake of your goodness, O Lord!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 32 
1 Blessed is the one whose transgression is forgiven,
    whose sin is covered.
2 Blessed is the man against whom the Lord counts no iniquity, and in whose spirit there is no deceit.
3 For when I kept silent, my bones wasted away through my groaning all day long.
4 For day and night your hand was heavy upon me; my strength was dried up as by the heat of summer. 
5 I acknowledged my sin to you, and I did not cover my iniquity; I said, “I will confess my transgressions to the Lord,” and you forgave the iniquity of my sin.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 39
8 Save me from all my transgressions; do not make me the scorn of fools.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 65
3 When iniquities prevail against me, you atone for our transgressions.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 103
11 For as high as the heavens are above the earth, so great is his steadfast love toward those who fear him;
12 as far as the east is from the west, so far does he remove our transgressions from us.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 10
19 When words are many, transgression is not lacking, but whoever restrains his lips is prudent.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 12
13 An evil man is ensnared by the transgression of his lips, but the righteous escapes from trouble.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 28
13 Whoever conceals his transgressions will not prosper, but he who confesses and forsakes them will obtain mercy.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 29
6 An evil man is ensnared in his transgression, but a righteous man sings and rejoices.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 24
20 The earth staggers like a drunken man;
    it sways like a hut;
its transgression lies heavy upon it,
    and it falls, and will not rise again.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 43
25 I, I am He who blots out your transgressions for my own sake, and I will not remember your sins.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 44
22 I have blotted out your transgressions like a cloud and your sins like mist; return to me, for I have redeemed you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 53
5 But he was pierced for our transgressions; he was crushed for our iniquities; upon him was the chastisement that brought us peace, and with his wounds we are healed.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 59:20
“And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression,” declares the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ezekiel 18
21 “But if a wicked person turns away from all his sins that he has committed and keeps all my statutes and does what is just and right, he shall surely live; he shall not die. 22 None of the transgressions that he has committed shall be remembered against him; for the righteousness that he has done he shall live. 23 Have I any pleasure in the death of the wicked, declares the Lord God, and not rather that he should turn from his way and live?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ezekiel 18
31 Cast away from you all the transgressions that you have committed, and make yourselves a new heart and a new spirit! Why will you die, O house of Israel?


----------



## formula1

Micah 7
18 Who is a God like you, pardoning iniquity
    and passing over transgression
    for the remnant of his inheritance?
He does not retain his anger forever,
    because he delights in steadfast love.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 4:15
For the law brings wrath, but where there is no law there is no transgression.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 5:14
Yet death reigned from Adam to Moses, even over those whose sinning was not like the transgression of Adam, who was a type of the one who was to come.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Galatians 3:19
Why then the law? It was added because of transgressions, until the offspring should come to whom the promise had been made, and it was put in place through angels by an intermediary.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Galatians 6:1
Brothers, if anyone is caught in any transgression, you who are spiritual should restore him in a spirit of gentleness. Keep watch on yourself, lest you too be tempted.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 2
2 For since the message declared by angels proved to be reliable, and every transgression or disobedience received a just retribution, 3 how shall we escape if we neglect such a great salvation?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 9
15 Therefore He(Christ) is the mediator of a new covenant, so that those who are called may receive the promised eternal inheritance, since a death has occurred that redeems them from the transgressions committed under the first covenant.


----------



## formula1

Genesis 4:7
If you do well, will you not be accepted? And if you do not do well, sin is crouching at the door. Its desire is for you, but you must rule over it.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Exodus 32
30 The next day Moses said to the people, “You have sinned a great sin. And now I will go up to the Lord; perhaps I can make atonement for your sin.” 31 So Moses returned to the Lord and said, “Alas, this people has sinned a great sin. They have made for themselves gods of gold. 32 But now, if you will forgive their sin—but if not, please blot me out of your book that you have written.” 33 But the Lord said to Moses, “Whoever has sinned against me, I will blot out of my book. 34 But now go, lead the people to the place about which I have spoken to you; behold, my angel shall go before you. Nevertheless, in the day when I visit, I will visit their sin upon them.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Chronicles 7
14 If my people who are called by my name humble themselves, and pray and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways, then I will hear from heaven and will forgive their sin and heal their land.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Job 13
23 How many are my iniquities and my sins? Make me know my transgression and my sin.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 4:4
Be angry, and do not sin; ponder in your own hearts on your beds, and be silent.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 19:13
Keep back your servant also from presumptuous sins; let them not have dominion over me! Then I shall be blameless, and innocent of great transgression.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 25:8
Good and upright is the Lord; therefore he instructs sinners in the way.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Two for today since I missed yesterday.  First one in a 'Halloween' verse.

Psalm 27
1 The Lord is my light and my salvation; whom shall I fear?  The Lord is the stronghold of my life; of whom shall I be afraid?

Psalm 39
1 I said, “I will guard my ways, that I may not sin with my tongue; I will guard my mouth with a muzzle, so long as the wicked are in my presence.”


----------



## formula1

Psalm 79
9 Help us, O God of our salvation,
    for the glory of your name;
deliver us, and atone for our sins,
    for your name's sake!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 119:11
I have stored up your word in my heart, that I might not sin against you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 1:10
My son, if sinners entice you, do not consent.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 5:22
The iniquities of the wicked ensnare him, and he is held fast in the cords of his sin.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 10:16
The wage of the righteous leads to life, the gain of the wicked to sin.


----------



## formula1

For Saturday:
Proverbs 11:31
31 If the righteous is repaid on earth,
    how much more the wicked and the sinner!


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 13:6
Righteousness guards him whose way is blameless, but sin overthrows the wicked.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 13:22
A good man leaves an inheritance to his children's children, but the sinner's wealth is laid up for the righteous.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 20:9
Who can say, “I have made my heart pure; I am clean from my sin”?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 21:4
Haughty eyes and a proud heart, the lamp of the wicked, are sin.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 23:17
Let not your heart envy sinners, but continue in the fear of the Lord all the day.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 29:6
An evil man is ensnared in his transgression, but a righteous man sings and rejoices.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ecclesiastes 2:26
For to the one who pleases him God has given wisdom and knowledge and joy, but to the sinner he has given the business of gathering and collecting, only to give to one who pleases God. This also is vanity and a striving after wind.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ecclesiastes 7:20
Surely there is not a righteous man on earth who does good and never sins.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ecclesiastes 8:12
Though a sinner does evil a hundred times and prolongs his life, yet I know that it will be well with those who fear God, because they fear before him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ecclesiastes 9:18
Wisdom is better than weapons of war, but one sinner destroys much good.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 1:18
“Come now, let us reason together, says the Lord: though your sins are like scarlet, they shall be as white as snow; though they are red like crimson, they shall become like wool.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 1
27 Zion shall be redeemed by justice, and those in her who repent, by righteousness.
28 But rebels and sinners shall be broken together, and those who forsake the Lord shall be consumed.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 13:9
Behold, the day of the Lord comes, cruel, with wrath and fierce anger, to make the land a desolation and to destroy its sinners from it.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 38:17
Behold, it was for my welfare that I had great bitterness; but in love you have delivered my life from the pit of destruction, for you have cast all my sins behind your back.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 43:25
“I, I am he who blots out your transgressions for my own sake, and I will not remember your sins.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 44:22
I have blotted out your transgressions like a cloud and your sins like mist; return to me, for I have redeemed you.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 53:12
Therefore I will divide him a portion with the many, and he shall divide the spoil with the strong, because he poured out his soul to death and was numbered with the transgressors; yet he bore the sin of many, and makes intercession for the transgressors.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 59
1 Behold, the Lord's hand is not shortened, that it cannot save, or his ear dull, that it cannot hear;
2 but your iniquities have made a separation between you and your God, and your sins have hidden his face from you so that he does not hear.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 59
12 For our transgressions are multiplied before you,
and our sins testify against us; for our transgressions are with us, and we know our iniquities:
13 transgressing, and denying the Lord, and turning back from following our God, speaking oppression and revolt,conceiving and uttering from the heart lying words.


----------



## formula1

Micah 7:19
He will again have compassion on us; he will tread our iniquities underfoot. You will cast all our sins into the depths of the sea.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Zechariah 13:1
“On that day there shall be a fountain opened for the house of David and the inhabitants of Jerusalem, to cleanse them from sin and uncleanness."


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 1:21
She will bear a son, and you shall call his name Jesus, for he will save his people from their sins.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 5:29
If your right eye causes you to sin, tear it out and throw it away. For it is better that you lose one of your members than that your whole body be thrown into he$$.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 9
2 And behold, some people brought to him a paralytic, lying on a bed. And when Jesus saw their faith, he said to the paralytic, “Take heart, my son; your sins are forgiven.” 3 And behold, some of the scribes said to themselves, “This man is blaspheming.” 4 But Jesus, knowing their thoughts, said, “Why do you think evil in your hearts? 5 For which is easier, to say, ‘Your sins are forgiven,’ or to say, ‘Rise and walk’? 6 But that you may know that the Son of Man has authority on earth to forgive sins”—he then said to the paralytic—“Rise, pick up your bed and go home.” 7 And he rose and went home. 8 When the crowds saw it, they were afraid, and they glorified God, who had given such authority to men.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 9:13
Go and learn what this means, ‘I desire mercy, and not sacrifice.’ For I came not to call the righteous, but sinners.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 11:19
The Son of Man came eating and drinking, and they say, ‘Look at him! A glutton and a drunkard, a friend of tax collectors and sinners!’ Yet wisdom is justified by her deeds.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 13
40 Just as the weeds are gathered and burned with fire, so will it be at the end of the age. 41 The Son of Man will send his angels, and they will gather out of his kingdom all causes of sin and all law-breakers, 42 and throw them into the fiery furnace. In that place there will be weeping and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 18 
3 And calling to him a child, he put him in the midst of them and said, “Truly, I say to you, unless you turn and become like children, you will never enter the kingdom of heaven. 4 Whoever humbles himself like this child is the greatest in the kingdom of heaven.  5 “Whoever receives one such child in my name receives me, 6 but whoever causes one of these little ones who believe in me to sin, it would be better for him to have a great millstone fastened around his neck and to be drowned in the depth of the sea.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 18
7 “Woe to the world for temptations to sin!  For it is necessary that temptations come, but woe to the one by whom the temptation comes!"


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 18
21 Then Peter came to Him and said, “Lord, how often shall my brother sin against me, and I forgive him? Up to seven times?” 22 Jesus said to him, “I do not say to you, up to seven times, but up to seventy times seven.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Mark 8
38 For whoever is ashamed of me and of my words in this adulterous and sinful generation, of him will the Son of Man also be ashamed when he comes in the glory of his Father with the holy angels.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Luke 6
32 “If you love those who love you, what benefit is that to you? For even sinners love those who love them. 33 And if you do good to those who do good to you, what benefit is that to you? For even sinners do the same. 34 And if you lend to those from whom you expect to receive, what credit is that to you? Even sinners lend to sinners, to get back the same amount. 35 But love your enemies, and do good, and lend, expecting nothing in return, and your reward will be great, and you will be sons of the Most High, for he is kind to the ungrateful and the evil. 36 Be merciful, even as your Father is merciful.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 15
1 Now the tax collectors and sinners were all drawing near to hear him. 2 And the Pharisees and the scribes grumbled, saying, “This man receives sinners and eats with them.” 3 So he told them this parable: 4 “What man of you, having a hundred sheep, if he has lost one of them, does not leave the ninety-nine in the open country, and go after the one that is lost, until he finds it? 5 And when he has found it, he lays it on his shoulders, rejoicing. 6 And when he comes home, he calls together his friends and his neighbors, saying to them, ‘Rejoice with me, for I have found my sheep that was lost.’ 7 Just so, I tell you, there will be more joy in heaven over one sinner who repents than over ninety-nine righteous persons who need no repentance.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Luke 24
44 Then he said to them, “These are my words that I spoke to you while I was still with you, that everything written about me in the Law of Moses and the Prophets and the Psalms must be fulfilled.” 45 Then he opened their minds to understand the Scriptures, 46 and said to them, “Thus it is written, that the Christ should suffer and on the third day rise from the dead, 47 and that repentance and[c] forgiveness of sins should be proclaimed in his name to all nations, beginning from Jerusalem. 48 You are witnesses of these things.


----------



## formula1

John 1:29
The next day he saw Jesus coming toward him, and said, “Behold, the Lamb of God, who takes away the sin of the world!


----------



## formula1

John 8
23 He said to them, “You are from below; I am from above. You are of this world; I am not of this world. 24 I told you that you would die in your sins, for unless you believe that I am he you will die in your sins.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 8:34
Jesus answered them, “Truly, truly, I say to you, everyone who practices sin is a slave to sin.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 15
18 “If the world hates you, know that it has hated me before it hated you. 19 If you were of the world, the world would love you as its own; but because you are not of the world, but I chose you out of the world, therefore the world hates you. 20 Remember the word that I said to you: ‘A servant is not greater than his master.’ If they persecuted me, they will also persecute you. If they kept my word, they will also keep yours. 
21 But all these things they will do to you on account of my name, because they do not know him who sent me. 22 If I had not come and spoken to them, they would not have been guilty of sin, but now they have no excuse for their sin.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 16
 7 Nevertheless, I tell you the truth: it is to your advantage that I go away, for if I do not go away, the Helper will not come to you. But if I go, I will send him to you. 8 And when he comes, he will convict the world concerning sin and righteousness and judgment: 9 concerning sin, because they do not believe in me; 10 concerning righteousness, because I go to the Father, and you will see me no longer; 11 concerning judgment, because the ruler of this world is judged.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 19 
10 So Pilate said to him, “You will not speak to me? Do you not know that I have authority to release you and authority to crucify you?” 11 Jesus answered him, “You would have no authority over me at all unless it had been given you from above. Therefore he who delivered me over to you has the greater sin.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

John 20
21 Jesus said to them again, “Peace be with you. As the Father has sent me, even so I am sending you.” 22 And when he had said this, he breathed on them and said to them, “Receive the Holy Spirit. 23 If you forgive the sins of any, they are forgiven them; if you withhold forgiveness from any, it is withheld.”


----------



## formula1

Acts 2:38
And Peter said to them, “Repent and be baptized every one of you in the name of Jesus Christ for the forgiveness of your sins, and you will receive the gift of the Holy Spirit.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Acts 3
19 Repent therefore, and turn back, that your sins may be blotted out, 20 that times of refreshing may come from the presence of the Lord, and that he may send the Christ appointed for you, Jesus, 21 whom heaven must receive until the time for restoring all the things about which God spoke by the mouth of his holy prophets long ago.


----------



## formula1

Acts 10:43
To him all the prophets bear witness that everyone who believes in him receives forgiveness of sins through his name.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Acts 13
38 Let it be known to you therefore, brothers, that through this man forgiveness of sins is proclaimed to you, 39 and by him everyone who believes is freed[c] from everything from which you could not be freed by the law of Moses.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Acts 22:16
And now why do you wait? Rise and be baptized and wash away your sins, calling on his name.’


----------



## formula1

Acts 26
16 But rise and stand upon your feet, for I have appeared to you for this purpose, to appoint you as a servant and witness to the things in which you have seen me and to those in which I will appear to you, 17 delivering you from your people and from the Gentiles—to whom I am sending you 18 to open their eyes, so that they may turn from darkness to light and from the power of Satan to God, that they may receive forgiveness of sins and a place among those who are sanctified by faith in me.’


----------



## formula1

Romans 2:12
For all who have sinned without the law will also perish without the law, and all who have sinned under the law will be judged by the law.


----------



## formula1

Romans 3
20 For by works of the law no human being will be justified in his sight, since through the law comes knowledge of sin.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 3
21 But now the righteousness of God has been manifested apart from the law, although the Law and the Prophets bear witness to it— 22 the righteousness of God through faith in Jesus Christ for all who believe. For there is no distinction: 23 for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, 24 and are justified by his grace as a gift, through the redemption that is in Christ Jesus, 25 whom God put forward as a propitiation by his blood, to be received by faith. This was to show God's righteousness, because in his divine forbearance he had passed over former sins.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 4
5 And to the one who does not work but believes in Him who justifies the ungodly, his faith is counted as righteousness, 6 just as David also speaks of the blessing of the one to whom God counts righteousness apart from works:

7 “Blessed are those whose lawless deeds are forgiven, and whose sins are covered;
8 blessed is the man against whom the Lord will not count his sin.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 5
6 For while we were still weak, at the right time Christ died for the ungodly. 7 For one will scarcely die for a righteous person—though perhaps for a good person one would dare even to die— 8 but God shows his love for us in that while we were still sinners, Christ died for us. 9 Since, therefore, we have now been justified by his blood, much more shall we be saved by him from the wrath of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 5
12 Therefore, just as sin came into the world through one man, and death through sin, and so death spread to all men because all sinned— 13 for sin indeed was in the world before the law was given, but sin is not counted where there is no law. 14 Yet death reigned from Adam to Moses, even over those whose sinning was not like the transgression of Adam, who was a type of the one who was to come.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 5
15 But the free gift is not like the trespass. For if many died through one man's trespass, much more have the grace of God and the free gift by the grace of that one man Jesus Christ abounded for many. 16 And the free gift is not like the result of that one man's sin. For the judgment following one trespass brought condemnation, but the free gift following many trespasses brought justification.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 5:19

For as by the one man's disobedience the many were made sinners, so by the one man's obedience the many will be made righteous.


----------



## formula1

Romans 5
20 Now the law came in to increase the trespass, but where sin increased, grace abounded all the more, 21 so that, as sin reigned in death, grace also might reign through righteousness leading to eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 6:6
We know that our old self was crucified with him in order that the body of sin might be brought to nothing, so that we would no longer be enslaved to sin.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 6:7
For one who has died has been set free from sin.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 6
8 Now if we have died with Christ, we believe that we will also live with him. 9 We know that Christ, being raised from the dead, will never die again; death no longer has dominion over him. 10 For the death he died he died to sin, once for all, but the life he lives he lives to God. 11 So you also must consider yourselves dead to sin and alive to God in Christ Jesus.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 6:13
Do not present your members to sin as instruments for unrighteousness, but present yourselves to God as those who have been brought from death to life, and your members to God as instruments for righteousness.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 6:16-18
16 Do you not know that if you present yourselves to anyone as obedient slaves, you are slaves of the one whom you obey, either of sin, which leads to death, or of obedience, which leads to righteousness? 17 But thanks be to God, that you who were once slaves of sin have become obedient from the heart to the standard of teaching to which you were committed, 18 and, having been set free from sin, have become slaves of righteousness.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 6
20 For when you were slaves of sin, you were free in regard to righteousness. 21 But what fruit were you getting at that time from the things of which you are now ashamed? For the end of those things is death. 22 But now that you have been set free from sin and have become slaves of God, the fruit you get leads to sanctification and its end, eternal life. 23 For the wages of sin is death, but the free gift of God is eternal life in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 7
5 For while we were living in the flesh, our sinful passions, aroused by the law, were at work in our members to bear fruit for death. 6 But now we are released from the law, having died to that which held us captive, so that we serve in the new way of the Spirit and not in the old way of the written code.


----------



## formula1

Romans 7:20
Now if I do what I do not want, it is no longer I who do it, but sin that dwells within me.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 7
21 So I find it to be a law that when I want to do right, evil lies close at hand. 22 For I delight in the law of God, in my inner being, 23 but I see in my members another law waging war against the law of my mind and making me captive to the law of sin that dwells in my members. 24 Wretched man that I am! Who will deliver me from this body of death? 25 Thanks be to God through Jesus Christ our Lord! So then, I myself serve the law of God with my mind, but with my flesh I serve the law of sin.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 8
1 There is therefore now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus. 2 For the law of the Spirit of life has set you free in Christ Jesus from the law of sin and death.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 8
3 For God has done what the law, weakened by the flesh, could not do. By sending his own Son in the likeness of sinful flesh and for sin, he condemned sin in the flesh, 4 in order that the righteous requirement of the law might be fulfilled in us, who walk not according to the flesh but according to the Spirit.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 8
10 But if Christ is in you, although the body is dead because of sin, the Spirit is life because of righteousness.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 14:23
But whoever has doubts is condemned if he eats, because the eating is not from faith. For whatever does not proceed from faith is sin.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 6:18
Flee from sexual immorality. Every other sin a person commits is outside the body, but the sexually immoral person sins against his own body.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 8:12
Thus, sinning against your brothers and wounding their conscience when it is weak, you sin against Christ.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 15:3
For I delivered to you as of first importance what I also received: that Christ died for our sins in accordance with the Scriptures


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 15
12 Now if Christ is proclaimed as raised from the dead, how can some of you say that there is no resurrection of the dead? 13 But if there is no resurrection of the dead, then not even Christ has been raised. 14 And if Christ has not been raised, then our preaching is in vain and your faith is in vain. 15 We are even found to be misrepresenting God, because we testified about God that he raised Christ, whom he did not raise if it is true that the dead are not raised. 16 For if the dead are not raised, not even Christ has been raised. 17 And if Christ has not been raised, your faith is futile and you are still in your sins. 18 Then those also who have fallen asleep in Christ have perished. 19 If in Christ we have hope in this life only, we are of all people most to be pitied. 20 But in fact Christ has been raised from the dead, the firstfruits of those who have fallen asleep.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Corinthians 15
33 Do not be deceived: “Bad company ruins good morals.” 34 Wake up from your drunken stupor, as is right, and do not go on sinning. For some have no knowledge of God. I say this to your shame.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Corinthians 15
56 The sting of death is sin, and the power of sin is the law. 57 But thanks be to God, who gives us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ.  58 Therefore, my beloved brothers, be steadfast, immovable, always abounding in the work of the Lord, knowing that in the Lord your labor is not in vain.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Corinthians 5:21
For our sake he made him to be sin who knew no sin, so that in him we might become the righteousness of God.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Galations 1
3 Grace to you and peace from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ, 4 who gave himself for our sins to deliver us from the present evil age, according to the will of our God and Father, 5 to whom be the glory forever and ever. Amen.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Galatians 3
22 But the Scripture imprisoned everything under sin, so that the promise by faith in Jesus Christ might be given to those who believe.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 2
1 And you were dead in the trespasses and sins 2 in which you once walked, following the course of this world, following the prince of the power of the air, the spirit that is now at work in the sons of disobedience— 3 among whom we all once lived in the passions of our flesh, carrying out the desires of the body and the mind, and were by nature children of wrath, like the rest of mankind. 4 But God, being rich in mercy, because of the great love with which he loved us, 5 even when we were dead in our trespasses, made us alive together with Christ—by grace you have been saved— 6 and raised us up with him and seated us with him in the heavenly places in Christ Jesus, 7 so that in the coming ages he might show the immeasurable riches of his grace in kindness toward us in Christ Jesus.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 4
25 Therefore, having put away falsehood, let each one of you speak the truth with his neighbor, for we are members one of another. 26 Be angry and do not sin; do not let the sun go down on your anger, 27 and give no opportunity to the devil.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Colossians 1
11 May you be strengthened with all power, according to his glorious might, for all endurance and patience with joy, 12 giving thanks to the Father, who has qualified you to share in the inheritance of the saints in light. 13 He has delivered us from the domain of darkness and transferred us to the kingdom of his beloved Son, 14 in whom we have redemption, the forgiveness of sins.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Timothy 1
8 Now we know that the law is good, if one uses it lawfully, 9 understanding this, that the law is not laid down for the just but for the lawless and disobedient, for the ungodly and sinners, for the unholy and profane, for those who strike their fathers and mothers, for murderers, 10 the sexually immoral, men who practice homosexuality, enslavers, liars, perjurers, and whatever else is contrary to sound doctrine, 11 in accordance with the gospel of the glory of the blessed God with which I have been entrusted.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Timothy 5
19 Do not admit a charge against an elder except on the evidence of two or three witnesses. 20 As for those who persist in sin, rebuke them in the presence of all, so that the rest may stand in fear.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 5:22
Do not be hasty in the laying on of hands, nor take part in the sins of others; keep yourself pure.


----------



## formula1

Titus 3
9 But avoid foolish controversies, genealogies, dissensions, and quarrels about the law, for they are unprofitable and worthless. 10 As for a person who stirs up division, after warning him once and then twice, have nothing more to do with him, 11 knowing that such a person is warped and sinful; he is self-condemned.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 1
1 Long ago, at many times and in many ways, God spoke to our fathers by the prophets, 2 but in these last days he has spoken to us by his Son, whom he appointed the heir of all things, through whom also he created the world. 3 He is the radiance of the glory of God and the exact imprint of his nature, and he upholds the universe by the word of his power. After making purification for sins, he sat down at the right hand of the Majesty on high


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 2
17 Therefore He had to be made like his brothers in every respect, so that He might become a merciful and faithful high priest in the service of God, to make propitiation for the sins of the people. 18 For because He himself has suffered when tempted, he is able to help those who are being tempted.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 3:13
But exhort one another every day, as long as it is called “today,” that none of you may be hardened by the deceitfulness of sin.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 4:15
For we do not have a high priest who is unable to sympathize with our weaknesses, but one who in every respect has been tempted as we are, yet without sin.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 7
26 For it was indeed fitting that we should have such a high priest, holy, innocent, unstained, separated from sinners, and exalted above the heavens. 27 He has no need, like those high priests, to offer sacrifices daily, first for his own sins and then for those of the people, since he did this once for all when he offered up himself. 28 For the law appoints men in their weakness as high priests, but the word of the oath, which came later than the law, appoints a Son who has been made perfect forever.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 9:15
For this reason Christ is the mediator of a new covenant, that those who are called may receive the promised eternal inheritance—now that he has died as a ransom to set them free from the sins committed under the first covenant.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hebrews 9
24 For Christ has entered, not into holy places made with hands, which are copies of the true things, but into heaven itself, now to appear in the presence of God on our behalf. 25 Nor was it to offer himself repeatedly, as the high priest enters the holy places every year with blood not his own, 26 for then he would have had to suffer repeatedly since the foundation of the world. But as it is, he has appeared once for all at the end of the ages to put away sin by the sacrifice of himself. 27 And just as it is appointed for man to die once, and after that comes judgment, 28 so Christ, having been offered once to bear the sins of many, will appear a second time, not to deal with sin but to save those who are eagerly waiting for him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 10
12 But when Christ had offered for all time a single sacrifice for sins, he sat down at the right hand of God, 13 waiting from that time until his enemies should be made a footstool for his feet. 14 For by a single offering he has perfected for all time those who are being sanctified.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hebrews 10
26 For if we go on sinning deliberately after receiving the knowledge of the truth, there no longer remains a sacrifice for sins, 27 but a fearful expectation of judgment, and a fury of fire that will consume the adversaries. 28 Anyone who has set aside the law of Moses dies without mercy on the evidence of two or three witnesses. 29 How much worse punishment, do you think, will be deserved by the one who has trampled underfoot the Son of God, and has profaned the blood of the covenant by which he was sanctified, and has outraged the Spirit of grace? 30 For we know him who said, “Vengeance is mine; I will repay.” And again, “The Lord will judge his people.” 31 It is a fearful thing to fall into the hands of the living God.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hebrews 11
24 By faith Moses, when he was grown up, refused to be called the son of Pharaoh's daughter, 25 choosing rather to be mistreated with the people of God than to enjoy the fleeting pleasures of sin. 26 He considered the reproach of Christ greater wealth than the treasures of Egypt, for he was looking to the reward.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 12 
1 Therefore, since we are surrounded by so great a cloud of witnesses, let us also lay aside every weight, and sin which clings so closely, and let us run with endurance the race that is set before us, 2 looking to Jesus, the founder and perfecter of our faith, who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is seated at the right hand of the throne of God. 3 Consider him who endured from sinners such hostility against himself, so that you may not grow weary or fainthearted.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

James 1
13 Let no one say when he is tempted, “I am being tempted by God,” for God cannot be tempted with evil, and He Himself tempts no one. 14 But each person is tempted when he is lured and enticed by his own desire. 15 Then desire when it has conceived gives birth to sin, and sin when it is fully grown brings forth death.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

James 2
8 If you really keep the royal law found in Scripture, “Love your neighbor as yourself,” you are doing right. 9 But if you show favoritism, you sin and are convicted by the law as lawbreakers. 10 For whoever keeps the whole law and yet stumbles at just one point is guilty of breaking all of it.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

James 4:8
Draw near to God, and he will draw near to you. Cleanse your hands, you sinners, and purify your hearts, you double-minded.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

James 4:17
So whoever knows the right thing to do and fails to do it, for him it is sin.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

James 5
14 Is anyone among you sick? Let him call for the elders of the church, and let them pray over him, anointing him with oil in the name of the Lord. 15 And the prayer of faith will save the one who is sick, and the Lord will raise him up. And if he has committed sins, he will be forgiven.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

James 5
16 Therefore, confess your sins to one another and pray for one another, that you may be healed. The prayer of a righteous person has great power as it is working.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

James 5
19 My brothers, if anyone among you wanders from the truth and someone brings him back, 20 let him know that whoever brings back a sinner from his wandering will save his soul from death and will cover a multitude of sins.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 2:20
For what credit is it if, when you sin and are beaten for it, you endure? But if when you do good and suffer for it you endure, this is a gracious thing in the sight of God.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 2
22 He committed no sin, neither was deceit found in his mouth. 23 When he was reviled, he did not revile in return; when he suffered, he did not threaten, but continued entrusting himself to him who judges justly. 24 He himself bore our sins in his body on the tree, that we might die to sin and live to righteousness. By his wounds you have been healed.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 3 
18 For Christ also suffered once for sins, the righteous for the unrighteous, that he might bring us to God, being put to death in the flesh but made alive in the spirit


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 4
1 Since therefore Christ suffered in the flesh, arm yourselves with the same way of thinking, for whoever has suffered in the flesh has ceased from sin, 2 so as to live for the rest of the time in the flesh no longer for human passions but for the will of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 4
7 The end of all things is at hand; therefore be self-controlled and sober-minded for the sake of your prayers. 8 Above all, keep loving one another earnestly, since love covers a multitude of sins.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 4
16 Yet if anyone suffers as a Christian, let him not be ashamed, but let him glorify God in that name. 17 For it is time for judgment to begin at the household of God; and if it begins with us, what will be the outcome for those who do not obey the gospel of God? 18 And

“If the righteous is scarcely saved,
    what will become of the ungodly and the sinner?”

19 Therefore let those who suffer according to God's will entrust their souls to a faithful Creator while doing good.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Peter 1
3 His divine power has granted to us all things that pertain to life and godliness, through the knowledge of him who called us to his own glory and excellence, 4 by which he has granted to us his precious and very great promises, so that through them you may become partakers of the divine nature, having escaped from the corruption that is in the world because of sinful desire.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Peter 1
5 For this very reason, make every effort to supplement your faith with virtue, and virtue with knowledge, 6 and knowledge with self-control, and self-control with steadfastness, and steadfastness with godliness, 7 and godliness with brotherly affection, and brotherly affection with love. 8 For if these qualities are yours and are increasing, they keep you from being ineffective or unfruitful in the knowledge of our Lord Jesus Christ. 9 For whoever lacks these qualities is so nearsighted that he is blind, having forgotten that he was cleansed from his former sins.


----------



## formula1

1 John 1
5 This is the message we have heard from him and proclaim to you, that God is light, and in him is no darkness at all. 6 If we say we have fellowship with him while we walk in darkness, we lie and do not practice the truth. 7 But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus his Son cleanses us from all sin.


----------



## formula1

1 John 1:8
If we say we have no sin, we deceive ourselves, and the truth is not in us.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 1:9
If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 1
10 If we say we have not sinned, we make him a liar, and his word is not in us.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 John 2
1 My little children, I am writing these things to you so that you may not sin. But if anyone does sin, we have an advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 2
2 He is the propitiation for our sins, and not for ours only but also for the sins of the whole world. 3 And by this we know that we have come to know him, if we keep his commandments. 4 Whoever says “I know him” but does not keep his commandments is a liar, and the truth is not in him, 5 but whoever keeps his word, in him truly the love of God is perfected. By this we may know that we are in him: 6 whoever says he abides in him ought to walk in the same way in which he walked.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 John 3:4
Everyone who makes a practice of sinning also practices lawlessness; sin is lawlessness.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 John 3
6 No one who abides in him keeps on sinning; no one who keeps on sinning has either seen him or known him.


----------



## formula1

1 John 3:9
No one born of God makes a practice of sinning, for God's seed abides in him, and he cannot keep on sinning because he has been born of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 4:10
In this is love, not that we have loved God but that he loved us and sent his Son to be the propitiation for our sins.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 5:16
If anyone sees his brother committing a sin not leading to death, he shall ask, and God will give him life—to those who commit sins that do not lead to death. There is sin that leads to death; I do not say that one should pray for that.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 5:18
We know that everyone who has been born of God does not keep on sinning, but he who was born of God protects him, and the evil one does not touch him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 1
4 John to the seven churches that are in Asia:
Grace to you and peace from him who is and who was and who is to come, and from the seven spirits who are before his throne, 5 and from Jesus Christ the faithful witness, the firstborn of the dead, and the ruler of kings on earth. To him who loves us and has freed us from our sins by his blood 6 and made us a kingdom, priests to his God and Father, to him be glory and dominion forever and ever. Amen.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 18
4 Then I heard another voice from heaven saying,

“Come out of her, my people,
    lest you take part in her sins,
lest you share in her plagues;

5 for her sins are heaped high as heaven,
and God has remembered her iniquities.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Since 9/15/2015, I posted scriptures on transgression, iniquity and sin. Now it's time to look at 'joy'.

Deuteronomy 16:15
For seven days you shall keep the feast to the Lord your God at the place that the Lord will choose, because the Lord your God will bless you in all your produce and in all the work of your hands, so that you will be altogether joyful.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Deuteronomy 28
47 Because you did not serve the Lord your God with joyfulness and gladness of heart, because of the abundance of all things, 48 therefore you shall serve your enemies whom the Lord will send against you, in hunger and thirst, in nakedness, and lacking everything. And he will put a yoke of iron on your neck until he has destroyed you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Kings 1:40
And all the people went up after him, playing on pipes, and rejoicing with great joy, so that the earth was split by their noise.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Kings 8:66
On the eighth day he sent the people away, and they blessed the king and went to their homes joyful and glad of heart for all the goodness that the Lord had shown to David his servant and to Israel his people.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Chronicles 16
27 Splendor and majesty are before him; strength and joy are in his place.


----------



## formula1

1 Chronicles 29:17
I know, my God, that you test the heart and have pleasure in uprightness. In the uprightness of my heart I have freely offered all these things, and now I have seen your people, who are present here, offering freely and joyously to you.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Nehemiah 8:10
Then he said to them, “Go your way. Eat the fat and drink sweet wine and send portions to anyone who has nothing ready, for this day is holy to our Lord. And do not be grieved, for the joy of the Lord is your strength.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Nehemiah 12:43
And they offered great sacrifices that day and rejoiced, for God had made them rejoice with great joy; the women and children also rejoiced. And the joy of Jerusalem was heard far away.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Job 20
4 Do you not know this from of old, since man was placed on earth,
5 that the exulting of the wicked is short, and the joy of the godless but for a moment?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 4
6 There are many who say, “Who will show us some good? Lift up the light of your face upon us, O Lord!”
7 You have put more joy in my heart than they have when their grain and wine abound.
8 In peace I will both lie down and sleep; for you alone, O Lord, make me dwell in safety.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 5:11
But let all who take refuge in you rejoice; let them ever sing for joy, and spread your protection over them, that those who love your name may exult in you.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 16:11
You make known to me the path of life; in your presence there is fullness of joy; at your right hand are pleasures forevermore.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 20
4 May he grant you your heart's desire and fulfill all your plans!
5 May we shout for joy over your salvation, and in the name of our God set up our banners! May the Lord fulfill all your petitions!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 30:5
For his anger is but for a moment, and his favor is for a lifetime. Weeping may tarry for the night, but joy comes with the morning.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 32:11
Be glad in the Lord, and rejoice, O righteous, and shout for joy, all you upright in heart!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 35:27
Let those who delight in my righteousness shout for joy and be glad and say evermore, “Great is the Lord, who delights in the welfare of his servant!”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 43
3 Send out your light and your truth; let them lead me; let them bring me to your holy hill and to your dwelling!
4 Then I will go to the altar of God, to God my exceeding joy, and I will praise you with the lyre, O God, my God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 51:12
Restore to me the joy of your salvation, and uphold me with a willing spirit.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 63
5 My soul will be satisfied as with fat and rich food, and my mouth will praise you with joyful lips,
6 when I remember you upon my bed, and meditate on you in the watches of the night;
7 for you have been my help, and in the shadow of your wings I will sing for joy.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 65
5 By awesome deeds you answer us with righteousness, O God of our salvation,the hope of all the ends of the earth and of the farthest seas;
6 the one who by his strength established the mountains, being girded with might;
7 who stills the roaring of the seas, the roaring of their waves, the tumult of the peoples,
8 so that those who dwell at the ends of the earth are in awe at your signs.  You make the going out of the morning and the evening to shout for joy.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 66
1 Shout for joy to God, all the earth;
2 sing the glory of his name; give to him glorious praise!
3 Say to God, “How awesome are your deeds!  So great is your power that your enemies come cringing to you.
4 All the earth worships you and sings praises to you; they sing praises to your name.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 67:4
Let the nations be glad and sing for joy, for you judge the peoples with equity and guide the nations upon earth. Selah


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 71:23
My lips will shout for joy, when I sing praises to you; my soul also, which you have redeemed.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 84:2
My soul longs, yes, faints for the courts of the Lord; my heart and flesh sing for joy to the living God.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 92
1 It is good to give thanks to the Lord, to sing praises to your name, O Most High;
2 to declare your steadfast love in the morning, and your faithfulness by night,
3 to the music of the lute and the harp,  to the melody of the lyre.
4 For you, O Lord, have made me glad by your work; at the works of your hands I sing for joy.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 95
1 Oh come, let us sing to the Lord; let us make a joyful noise to the rock of our salvation!
2 Let us come into his presence with thanksgiving; let us make a joyful noise to him with songs of praise!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 97:11
Light is sown for the righteous, and joy for the upright in heart.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 98
4 Make a joyful noise to the Lord, all the earth; break forth into joyous song and sing praises!
5 Sing praises to the Lord with the lyre, with the lyre and the sound of melody!
6 With trumpets and the sound of the horn make a joyful noise before the King, the Lord!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Two for today:

Psalm 113:9
He gives the barren woman a home, making her the joyous mother of children. Praise the Lord!

Psalm 119:111
Your testimonies are my heritage forever, for they are the joy of my heart.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 126
1 When the Lord restored the fortunes of Zion, we were like those who dream.
2 Then our mouth was filled with laughter, and our tongue with shouts of joy; then they said among the nations,“The Lord has done great things for them.”
3 The Lord has done great things for us; we are glad.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 126:5
Those who sow in tears shall reap with shouts of joy!


----------



## formula1

Two for today and sorry I missed yesterday:

Proverbs 10:28
The hope of the righteous brings joy, but the expectation of the wicked will perish.

Proverbs 12:20
Deceit is in the heart of those who devise evil, but those who plan peace have joy.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 15:21
Folly is a joy to him who lacks sense, but a man of understanding walks straight ahead.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 15:23
To make an apt answer is a joy to a man, and a word in season, how good it is!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 17:22
A joyful heart is good medicine, but a crushed spirit dries up the bones.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 21:15
When justice is done, it is a joy to the righteous but terror to evildoers.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ecclesiastes 2:26
For to the one who pleases him God has given wisdom and knowledge and joy, but to the sinner he has given the business of gathering and collecting, only to give to one who pleases God. This also is vanity and a striving after wind.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ecclesiastes 7:14
In the day of prosperity be joyful, and in the day of adversity consider: God has made the one as well as the other, so that man may not find out anything that will be after him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ecclesiastes 8:15
And I commend joy, for man has nothing better under the sun but to eat and drink and be joyful, for this will go with him in his toil through the days of his life that God has given him under the sun.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 12:3
With joy you will draw water from the wells of salvation.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 12:6
Shout, and sing for joy, O inhabitant of Zion, for great in your midst is the Holy One of Israel.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 29:19
The meek shall obtain fresh joy in the Lord, and the poor among mankind shall exult in the Holy One of Israel.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 35:10
And the ransomed of the Lord shall return and come to Zion with singing; everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 61:7
Instead of your shame there shall be a double portion; instead of dishonor they shall rejoice in their lot; therefore in their land they shall possess a double portion; they shall have everlasting joy.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 65:18
But be glad and rejoice forever in that which I create; for behold, I create Jerusalem to be a joy, and her people to be a gladness.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Jeremiah 15:16
Your words were found, and I ate them, and your words became to me a joy and the delight of my heart, for I am called by your name, O Lord, God of hosts.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Jeremiah 33
7 I will restore the fortunes of Judah and the fortunes of Israel, and rebuild them as they were at first. 8 I will cleanse them from all the guilt of their sin against me, and I will forgive all the guilt of their sin and rebellion against me. 9 And this city shall be to me a name of joy, a praise and a glory before all the nations of the earth who shall hear of all the good that I do for them. They shall fear and tremble because of all the good and all the prosperity I provide for it.


----------



## formula1

Habakkuk 3
17 
Though the fig tree should not blossom,
    nor fruit be on the vines,
the produce of the olive fail
    and the fields yield no food,
the flock be cut off from the fold
    and there be no herd in the stalls,
18 
yet I will rejoice in the Lord;
    I will take joy in the God of my salvation.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 13:44
The kingdom of heaven is like treasure hidden in a field, which a man found and covered up. Then in his joy he goes and sells all that he has and buys that field.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 28
5 But the angel said to the women, “Do not be afraid, for I know that you seek Jesus who was crucified. 6 He is not here, for he has risen, as he said. Come, see the place where he lay. 7 Then go quickly and tell his disciples that he has risen from the dead, and behold, he is going before you to Galilee; there you will see him. See, I have told you.” 8 So they departed quickly from the tomb with fear and great joy, and ran to tell his disciples.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 6
22 Blessed are you when people hate you and when they exclude you and revile you and spurn your name as evil, on account of the Son of Man! 23 Rejoice in that day, and leap for joy, for behold, your reward is great in heaven; for so their fathers did to the prophets.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 10
17 The seventy-two returned with joy, saying, “Lord, even the demons are subject to us in your name!” 18 And he said to them, “I saw Satan fall like lightning from heaven. 19 Behold, I have given you authority to tread on serpents and scorpions, and over all the power of the enemy, and nothing shall hurt you. 20 Nevertheless, do not rejoice in this, that the spirits are subject to you, but rejoice that your names are written in heaven.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 15
3 So he told them this parable: 4 “What man of you, having a hundred sheep, if he has lost one of them, does not leave the ninety-nine in the open country, and go after the one that is lost, until he finds it? 5 And when he has found it, he lays it on his shoulders, rejoicing. 6 And when he comes home, he calls together his friends and his neighbors, saying to them, ‘Rejoice with me, for I have found my sheep that was lost.’ 7 Just so, I tell you, there will be more joy in heaven over one sinner who repents than over ninety-nine righteous persons who need no repentance.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Luke 19
1 He entered Jericho and was passing through. 2 And behold, there was a man named Zacchaeus. He was a chief tax collector and was rich. 3 And he was seeking to see who Jesus was, but on account of the crowd he could not, because he was small in stature. 4 So he ran on ahead and climbed up into a sycamore tree to see him, for he was about to pass that way. 5 And when Jesus came to the place, he looked up and said to him, “Zacchaeus, hurry and come down, for I must stay at your house today.” 6 So he hurried and came down and received him joyfully.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 24
50 Then he led them out as far as Bethany, and lifting up his hands he blessed them. 51 While he blessed them, he parted from them and was carried up into heaven. 52 And they worshiped him and returned to Jerusalem with great joy, 53 and were continually in the temple blessing God.


----------



## formula1

John 3:29
29 The one who has the bride is the bridegroom. The friend of the bridegroom, who stands and hears him, rejoices greatly at the bridegroom's voice. Therefore this joy of mine is now complete.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 15
15 “I am the true vine, and my Father is the vinedresser. 2 Every branch in me that does not bear fruit he takes away, and every branch that does bear fruit he prunes, that it may bear more fruit. 3 Already you are clean because of the word that I have spoken to you. 4 Abide in me, and I in you. As the branch cannot bear fruit by itself, unless it abides in the vine, neither can you, unless you abide in me. 5 I am the vine; you are the branches. Whoever abides in me and I in him, he it is that bears much fruit, for apart from me you can do nothing. 6 If anyone does not abide in me he is thrown away like a branch and withers; and the branches are gathered, thrown into the fire, and burned. 7 If you abide in me, and my words abide in you, ask whatever you wish, and it will be done for you. 8 By this my Father is glorified, that you bear much fruit and so prove to be my disciples. 9 As the Father has loved me, so have I loved you. Abide in my love. 10 If you keep my commandments, you will abide in my love, just as I have kept my Father's commandments and abide in his love. 11 These things I have spoken to you, that my joy may be in you, and that your joy may be full.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 16
20 Truly, truly, I say to you, you will weep and lament, but the world will rejoice. You will be sorrowful, but your sorrow will turn into joy. 21 When a woman is giving birth, she has sorrow because her hour has come, but when she has delivered the baby, she no longer remembers the anguish, for joy that a human being has been born into the world. 22 So also you have sorrow now, but I will see you again, and your hearts will rejoice, and no one will take your joy from you. 23 In that day you will ask nothing of me. Truly, truly, I say to you, whatever you ask of the Father in my name, he will give it to you. 24 Until now you have asked nothing in my name. Ask, and you will receive, that your joy may be full.


----------



## formula1

Acts 8
4 Now those who were scattered went about preaching the word. 5 Philip went down to the city of Samaria and proclaimed to them the Christ. 6 And the crowds with one accord paid attention to what was being said by Philip when they heard him and saw the signs that he did. 7 For unclean spirits, crying out with a loud voice, came out of many who had them, and many who were paralyzed or lame were healed. 8 So there was much joy in that city.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Acts 13
48 And when the Gentiles heard this, they began rejoicing and glorifying the word of the Lord, and as many as were appointed to eternal life believed. 49 And the word of the Lord was spreading throughout the whole region. 50 But the Jews incited the devout women of high standing and the leading men of the city, stirred up persecution against Paul and Barnabas, and drove them out of their district. 51 But they shook off the dust from their feet against them and went to Iconium. 52 And the disciples were filled with joy and with the Holy Spirit.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 14:17
For the kingdom of God is not a matter of eating and drinking but of righteousness and peace and joy in the Holy Spirit.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Romans 15:13
May the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace in believing, so that by the power of the Holy Spirit you may abound in hope.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 5
 22 But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, 23 gentleness, self-control; against such things there is no law. 24 And those who belong to Christ Jesus have crucified the flesh with its passions and desires.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Philippians 1
23 I am hard pressed between the two. My desire is to depart and be with Christ, for that is far better. 24 But to remain in the flesh is more necessary on your account. 25 Convinced of this, I know that I will remain and continue with you all, for your progress and joy in the faith, 26 so that in me you may have ample cause to glory in Christ Jesus, because of my coming to you again.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Philippians 2 
1 So if there is any encouragement in Christ, any comfort from love, any participation in the Spirit, any affection and sympathy, 2 complete my joy by being of the same mind, having the same love, being in full accord and of one mind.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Philippians 4:1
Therefore, my brothers, whom I love and long for, my joy and crown, stand firm thus in the Lord, my beloved.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Colossians 1
11 May you be strengthened with all power, according to his glorious might, for all endurance and patience with joy, 12 giving thanks to the Father, who has qualified you to share in the inheritance of the saints in light.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Thessalonians 2
19 For what is our hope or joy or crown of boasting before our Lord Jesus at his coming? Is it not you? 20 For you are our glory and joy.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Thessalonians 3
9 For what thanksgiving can we return to God for you, for all the joy that we feel for your sake before our God, 10 as we pray most earnestly night and day that we may see you face to face and supply what is lacking in your faith?


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 10
34 For you had compassion on those in prison, and you joyfully accepted the plundering of your property, since you knew that you yourselves had a better possession and an abiding one.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 12 
1 Therefore, since we are surrounded by so great a cloud of witnesses, let us also lay aside every weight, and sin which clings so closely, and let us run with endurance the race that is set before us, 2 looking to Jesus, the founder and perfecter of our faith, who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is seated at the right hand of the throne of God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 13:17
Obey your leaders and submit to them, for they are keeping watch over your souls, as those who will have to give an account. Let them do this with joy and not with groaning, for that would be of no advantage to you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

James 1
2 Count it all joy, my brothers, when you meet trials of various kinds, 3 for you know that the testing of your faith produces steadfastness. 4 And let steadfastness have its full effect, that you may be perfect and complete, lacking in nothing.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 1
8 Though you have not seen Him, you love him. Though you do not now see Him, you believe in Him and rejoice with joy that is inexpressible and filled with glory, 9 obtaining the outcome of your faith, the salvation of your souls.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 John 1 
1 That which was from the beginning, which we have heard, which we have seen with our eyes, which we looked upon and have touched with our hands, concerning the word of life— 2 the life was made manifest, and we have seen it, and testify to it and proclaim to you the eternal life, which was with the Father and was made manifest to us— 3 that which we have seen and heard we proclaim also to you, so that you too may have fellowship with us; and indeed our fellowship is with the Father and with his Son Jesus Christ. 4 And we are writing these things so that our joy may be complete.


----------



## formula1

*Re*

3 John 1:4
I have no greater joy than to hear that my children are walking in the truth.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Jude
24 Now to him who is able to keep you from stumbling and to present you blameless before the presence of his glory with great joy, 25 to the only God, our Savior, through Jesus Christ our Lord, be glory, majesty, dominion, and authority, before all time and now and forever. Amen.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Exodus 15:2
The Lord is my strength and my song, and he has become my salvation; this is my God, and I will praise him, my father's God, and I will exalt him.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Exodus 15:13
You have led in your steadfast love the people whom you have redeemed; you have guided them by your strength to your holy abode.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Chronicles 16:11
Seek the Lord and his strength; seek his presence continually!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Chronicles 29:12
Both riches and honor come from you, and you rule over all. In your hand are power and might, and in your hand it is to make great and to give strength to all.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Job 9 
1 Then Job answered and said:
2 “Truly I know that it is so: But how can a man be in the right before God?
3 If one wished to contend with him, one could not answer him once in a thousand times.
4 He is wise in heart and mighty in strength—who has hardened himself against him, and succeeded?


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Job 12:16
With him are strength and sound wisdom; the deceived and the deceiver are his.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 8:2
Out of the mouth of babies and infants, you have established strength because of your foes, to still the enemy and the avenger.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 18:39
For you equipped me with strength for the battle; you made those who rise against me sink under me.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Pslam 28
7 The Lord is my strength and my shield; in him my heart trusts, and I am helped; my heart exults, and with my song I give thanks to him.
8 The Lord is the strength of his people; he is the saving refuge of his anointed.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 33
16 The king is not saved by his great army; a warrior is not delivered by his great strength.
17 The war horse is a false hope for salvation, and by its great might it cannot rescue.
18 Behold, the eye of the Lord is on those who fear him, on those who hope in his steadfast love,
19 that he may deliver their soul from death and keep them alive in famine.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 46 
1 God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble.
2 Therefore we will not fear though the earth gives way, though the mountains be moved into the heart of the sea,
3 though its waters roar and foam, though the mountains tremble at its swelling.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 59
8 But you, O Lord, laugh at them; you hold all the nations in derision.
9 O my Strength, I will watch for you, for you, O God, are my fortress.
10 My God in his steadfast love will meet me; God will let me look in triumph on my enemies.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 73:26
My flesh and my heart may fail, but God is the strength of my heart and my portion forever.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 90
10 The years of our life are seventy, or even by reason of strength eighty; yet their span is but toil and trouble; they are soon gone, and we fly away.
11 Who considers the power of your anger, and your wrath according to the fear of you?
12 So teach us to number our days that we may get a heart of wisdom.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 105 
1 Oh give thanks to the Lord; call upon his name; make known his deeds among the peoples!
2 Sing to him, sing praises to him; tell of all his wondrous works!
3 Glory in his holy name; let the hearts of those who seek the Lord rejoice!
4 Seek the Lord and his strength; seek his presence continually!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 118:14
The Lord is my strength and my song; he has become my salvation.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 119:28
My soul melts away for sorrow; strengthen me according to your word!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 138
1 I give you thanks, O Lord, with my whole heart; before the gods I sing your praise;
2 I bow down toward your holy temple l and give thanks to your name for your steadfast love and your faithfulness,  for you have exalted above all things your name and your word.
3 On the day I called, you answered me; my strength of soul you increased.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 140
6 I say to the Lord, You are my God; give ear to the voice of my pleas for mercy, O Lord!
7 O Lord, my Lord, the strength of my salvation, you have covered my head in the day of battle.
8 Grant not, O Lord, the desires of the wicked; do not further their evil plot, or they will be exalted!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 147
10 His delight is not in the strength of the horse, nor his pleasure in the legs of a man,
11 but the Lord takes pleasure in those who fear him, in those who hope in his steadfast love.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 8:14
I have counsel and sound wisdom; I have insight; I have strength.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 14:4
Where there are no oxen, the manger is clean, but abundant crops come by the strength of the ox.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 20:29
The glory of young men is their strength, but the splendor of old men is their gray hair.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 24
5 A wise man is full of strength, and a man of knowledge enhances his might,
6 for by wise guidance you can wage your war, and in abundance of counselors there is victory.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 31
3 Do not give your strength to women, your ways to those who destroy kings.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ecclesiastes 7:19
Wisdom gives strength to the wise man more than ten rulers who are in a city.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ecclesiastes 10:10
If the iron is blunt, and one does not sharpen the edge, he must use more strength, but wisdom helps one to succeed.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 10:13
For he says: “By the strength of my hand I have done it, and by my wisdom, for I have understanding; I remove the boundaries of peoples, and plunder their treasures; like a bull I bring down those who sit on thrones.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 12:2
“Behold, God is my salvation; I will trust, and will not be afraid; for the Lord God is my strength and my song, and he has become my salvation.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 40:29
He gives power to the faint, and to him who has no might he increases strength.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Isaiah 41
8 But you, Israel, my servant, Jacob, whom I have chosen, the offspring of Abraham, my friend;
9 you whom I took from the ends of the earth, and called from its farthest corners, saying to you, “You are my servant, I have chosen you and not cast you off”;
10 fear not, for I am with you; be not dismayed, for I am your God;I will strengthen you, I will help you, I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.


----------



## Jeffriesw

formula1 said:


> Psalm 118:14
> The Lord is my strength and my song; he has become my salvation.



Sometimes I just sit and ponder this verse, what a blessing it is.


----------



## formula1

*re:*



Swamp Runner said:


> Sometimes I just sit and ponder this verse, what a blessing it is.



What a blessing to remember, that He is our salvation.  It sets us free!  God bless!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Jeremiah 17
5 Thus says the Lord:“Cursed is the man who trusts in man and makes flesh his strength, whose heart turns away from the Lord.
6 He is like a shrub in the desert, and shall not see any good come.  He shall dwell in the parched places of the wilderness, in an uninhabited salt land.

7 “Blessed is the man who trusts in the Lord, whose trust is the Lord.
8 He is like a tree planted by water, that sends out its roots by the stream, and does not fear when heat comes, for its leaves remain green, and is not anxious in the year of drought, for it does not cease to bear fruit.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Jeremiah 23:14
But in the prophets of Jerusalem I have seen a horrible thing: they commit adultery and walk in lies; they strengthen the hands of evildoers, so that no one turns from his evil; all of them have become like Sodom to me, and its inhabitants like Gomorrah.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ezekiel 34:16
I will seek the lost, and I will bring back the strayed, and I will bind up the injured, and I will strengthen the weak, and the fat and the strong I will destroy. I will feed them in justice.


----------



## formula1

*Re*

Micah 5

2  But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
3 Therefore he shall give them up until the time when she who is in labor has given birth; then the rest of his brothers shall return to the people of Israel.
4 And he shall stand and shepherd his flock in the strength of the Lord, in the majesty of the name of the Lord his God.And they shall dwell secure, for now he shall be great to the ends of the earth.


----------



## formula1

Habakkuk 3:19
God, the Lord, is my strength; he makes my feet like the deer's; he makes me tread on my high places.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Zechariah 10:6
“I will strengthen the house of Judah, and I will save the house of Joseph. I will bring them back because I have compassion on them, and they shall be as though I had not rejected them, for I am the Lord their God and I will answer them.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Mark 12
28 And one of the scribes came up and heard them disputing with one another, and seeing that he answered them well, asked him, “Which commandment is the most important of all?” 29 Jesus answered, “The most important is, ‘Hear, O Israel: The Lord our God, the Lord is one. 30 And you shall love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind and with all your strength.’ 31 The second is this: ‘You shall love your neighbor as yourself.’ There is no other commandment greater than these.” 32 And the scribe said to him, “You are right, Teacher. You have truly said that he is one, and there is no other besides him. 33 And to love him with all the heart and with all the understanding and with all the strength, and to love one's neighbor as oneself, is much more than all whole burnt offerings and sacrifices.” 34 And when Jesus saw that he answered wisely, he said to him, “You are not far from the kingdom of God.” And after that no one dared to ask him any more questions.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Luke 1
46 And Mary said, “My soul magnifies the Lord,
47 and my spirit rejoices in God my Savior,
48 for he has looked on the humble estate of his servant. For behold, from now on all generations will call me blessed;
49 for he who is mighty has done great things for me, and holy is his name.
50 And his mercy is for those who fear him from generation to generation.
51 He has shown strength with his arm; he has scattered the proud in the thoughts of their hearts;
52 he has brought down the mighty from their thrones and exalted those of humble estate;
53 he has filled the hungry with good things, and the rich he has sent away empty.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 21:36
But stay awake at all times, praying that you may have strength to escape all these things that are going to take place, and to stand before the Son of Man.


----------



## formula1

Luke 22
31 “Simon, Simon, behold, Satan demanded to have you, that he might sift you like wheat, 32 but I have prayed for you that your faith may not fail. And when you have turned again, strengthen your brothers.”


----------



## formula1

Acts 9:22
But Saul increased all the more in strength, and confounded the Jews who lived in Damascus by proving that Jesus was the Christ.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Acts 14
 21 When they had preached the gospel to that city and had made many disciples, they returned to Lystra and to Iconium and to Antioch, 22 strengthening the souls of the disciples, encouraging them to continue in the faith, and saying that through many tribulations we must enter the kingdom of God. 23 And when they had appointed elders for them in every church, with prayer and fasting they committed them to the Lord in whom they had believed.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 16
25 Now to him who is able to strengthen you according to my gospel and the preaching of Jesus Christ, according to the revelation of the mystery that was kept secret for long ages 26 but has now been disclosed and through the prophetic writings has been made known to all nations, according to the command of the eternal God, to bring about the obedience of faith— 27 to the only wise God be glory forevermore through Jesus Christ! Amen.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ephesians 3
14 For this reason I bow my knees before the Father, 15 from whom every family in heaven and on earth is named, 16 that according to the riches of his glory he may grant you to be strengthened with power through his Spirit in your inner being, 17 so that Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith—that you, being rooted and grounded in love, 18 may have strength to comprehend with all the saints what is the breadth and length and height and depth, 19 and to know the love of Christ that surpasses knowledge, that you may be filled with all the fullness of God.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ephesians 6
10 Finally, be strong in the Lord and in the strength of his might. 11 Put on the whole armor of God, that you may be able to stand against the schemes of the devil. 12 For we do not wrestle against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the cosmic powers over this present darkness, against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly places.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Philippians 4:13
I can do all things through him who strengthens me.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Colossians 1
11 May you be strengthened with all power, according to his glorious might, for all endurance and patience with joy, 12 giving thanks[d] to the Father, who has qualified you[e] to share in the inheritance of the saints in light.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 1
12 I thank him who has given me strength, Christ Jesus our Lord, because he judged me faithful, appointing me to his service, 13 though formerly I was a blasphemer, persecutor, and insolent opponent. But I received mercy because I had acted ignorantly in unbelief, 14 and the grace of our Lord overflowed for me with the faith and love that are in Christ Jesus.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

2 Timothy 2 
1 You then, my child, be strengthened by the grace that is in Christ Jesus, 2 and what you have heard from me in the presence of many witnesses entrust to faithful men who will be able to teach others also.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hebrews 12
12 Therefore lift your drooping hands and strengthen your weak knees, 13 and make straight paths for your feet, so that what is lame may not be put out of joint but rather be healed. 14 Strive for peace with everyone, and for the holiness without which no one will see the Lord. 15 See to it that no one fails to obtain the grace of God; that no “root of bitterness” springs up and causes trouble, and by it many become defiled;


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 13:9
Do not be led away by diverse and strange teachings, for it is good for the heart to be strengthened by grace, not by foods, which have not benefited those devoted to them.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 4
10 As each has received a gift, use it to serve one another, as good stewards of God's varied grace: 11 whoever speaks, as one who speaks oracles of God; whoever serves, as one who serves by the strength that God supplies—in order that in everything God may be glorified through Jesus Christ. To him belong glory and dominion forever and ever. Amen.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 5
8 Be sober-minded; be watchful. Your adversary the devil prowls around like a roaring lion, seeking someone to devour. 9 Resist him, firm in your faith, knowing that the same kinds of suffering are being experienced by your brotherhood throughout the world. 10 And after you have suffered a little while, the God of all grace, who has called you to his eternal glory in Christ, will himself restore, confirm, strengthen, and establish you.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 1:16
In his right hand He held seven stars, from His mouth came a sharp two-edged sword, and His face was like the sun shining in full strength.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 3:2
Wake up, and strengthen what remains and is about to die, for I have not found your works complete in the sight of my God.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Genesis 18:19
For I have chosen him, that he may command his children and his household after him to keep the way of the Lord by doing righteousness and justice, so that the Lord may bring to Abraham what he has promised him.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Exodus 23
6 You shall not pervert the justice due to your poor in his lawsuit. 7 Keep far from a false charge, and do not kill the innocent and righteous, for I will not acquit the wicked. 8 And you shall take no bribe, for a bribe blinds the clear-sighted and subverts the cause of those who are in the right.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Deuteronomy 10
17 For the Lord your God is God of gods and Lord of lords, the great, the mighty, and the awesome God, who is not partial and takes no bribe. 18 He executes justice for the fatherless and the widow, and loves the sojourner, giving him food and clothing. 19 Love the sojourner, therefore, for you were sojourners in the land of Egypt.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Deuteronomy 32:4
The Rock, his work is perfect, for all his ways are justice. A God of faithfulness and without iniquity, just and upright is he.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Job 37
23 The Almighty—we cannot find him; he is great in power; justice and abundant righteousness he will not violate.
24 Therefore men fear him; he does not regard any who are wise in their own conceit.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 9
7 But the Lord sits enthroned forever; he has established his throne for justice,
8 and he judges the world with righteousness; he judges the peoples with uprightness.
9 The Lord is a stronghold for the oppressed, a stronghold in times of trouble.
10 And those who know your name put their trust in you, for you, O Lord, have not forsaken those who seek you.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 10
17 O Lord, you hear the desire of the afflicted; you will strengthen their heart; you will incline your ear
18 to do justice to the fatherless and the oppressed, so that man who is of the earth may strike terror no more.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 33
4 For the word of the Lord is upright, and all his work is done in faithfulness.
5 He loves righteousness and justice; the earth is full of the steadfast love of the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 37
27 Turn away from evil and do good; so shall you dwell forever.
28 For the Lord loves justice; he will not forsake his saints.  They are preserved forever, but the children of the wicked shall be cut off.
29 The righteous shall inherit the land and dwell upon it forever.
30 The mouth of the righteous utters wisdom, and his tongue speaks justice.
31 The law of his God is in his heart; his steps do not slip.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 82 
1 God has taken his place in the divine council; in the midst of the gods he holds judgment:
2 “How long will you judge unjustly and show partiality to the wicked? Selah
3 Give justice to the weak and the fatherless; maintain the right of the afflicted and the destitute.
4 Rescue the weak and the needy; deliver them from the hand of the wicked.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 89
13 You have a mighty arm; strong is your hand, high your right hand.
14 Righteousness and justice are the foundation of your throne; steadfast love and faithfulness go before you.
15 Blessed are the people who know the festal shout, who walk, O Lord, in the light of your face,
16 who exult in your name all the day and in your righteousness are exalted.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 94
12 Blessed is the man whom you discipline, O Lord, and whom you teach out of your law,
13 to give him rest from days of trouble, until a pit is dug for the wicked.
14 For the Lord will not forsake his people; he will not abandon his heritage;
15 for justice will return to the righteous and all the upright in heart will follow it.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 103:6
The Lord works righteousness and justice for all who are oppressed.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 112:5
It is well with the man who deals generously and lends; who conducts his affairs with justice.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 119:149
Hear my voice according to your steadfast love; O Lord, according to your justice give me life.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 140
12 I know that the Lord will maintain the cause of the afflicted, and will execute justice for the needy.
13 Surely the righteous shall give thanks to your name; the upright shall dwell in your presence.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 146
5 Blessed is he whose help is the God of Jacob, whose hope is in the Lord his God,
6 who made heaven and earth, the sea, and all that is in them, who keeps faith forever;
7 who executes justice for the oppressed, who gives food to the hungry.  The Lord sets the prisoners free;
8 the Lord opens the eyes of the blind.  The Lord lifts up those who are bowed down; the Lord loves the righteous.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 2
6 For the Lord gives wisdom; from his mouth come knowledge and understanding;
7 he stores up sound wisdom for the upright; he is a shield to those who walk in integrity,
8 guarding the paths of justice and watching over the way of his saints.
9 Then you will understand righteousness and justice and equity, every good path;
10 for wisdom will come into your heart, and knowledge will be pleasant to your soul;


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 8
20 I(wisdom) walk in the way of righteousness, in the paths of justice,
21 granting an inheritance to those who love me, and filling their treasuries.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 17:23
The wicked accepts a bribe in secret to pervert the ways of justice.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 21:3
To do righteousness and justice is more acceptable to the Lord than sacrifice.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 21:15
When justice is done, it is a joy to the righteous but terror to evildoers.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 28
5 Evil men do not understand justice, but those who seek the Lord understand it completely.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

How appropriate for the day!

Proverbs 29:26
Many seek the face of a ruler, but it is from the Lord that a man gets justice.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ecclesiastes 3:16
Moreover, I saw under the sun that in the place of justice, even there was wickedness, and in the place of righteousness, even there was wickedness.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 1
16 Wash yourselves; make yourselves clean; remove the evil of your deeds from before my eyes; cease to do evil,
17 learn to do good; seek justice, correct oppression; bring justice to the fatherless, plead the widow's cause.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 1:27
Zion shall be redeemed by justice, and those in her who repent, by righteousness.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 5:16
But the Lord of hosts is exalted in justice, and the Holy God shows himself holy in righteousness.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 9
6 For to us a child is born, to us a son is given; and the government shall be upon his shoulder, and his name shall be called Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace.
7 Of the increase of his government and of peace there will be no end,on the throne of David and over his kingdom, to establish it and to uphold it with justice and with righteousness from this time forth and forevermore.  The zeal of the Lord of hosts will do this.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 10
1 Woe to those who decree iniquitous decrees, and the writers who keep writing oppression,
2 to turn aside the needy from justice and to rob the poor of my people of their right, that widows may be their spoil, and that they may make the fatherless their prey!
3 What will you do on the day of punishment, in the ruin that will come from afar?  To whom will you flee for help, and where will you leave your wealth?


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 28
5 In that day the Lord of hosts will be a crown of glory, and a diadem of beauty, to the remnant of his people,
6 and a spirit of justice to him who sits in judgment, and strength to those who turn back the battle at the gate.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 28
16 Therefore thus says the Lord God,
“Behold, I am the one who has laid as a foundation in Zion, a stone, a tested stone, a precious cornerstone, of a sure foundation:  ‘Whoever believes will not be in haste.’
17 And I will make justice the line, and righteousness the plumb line; and hail will sweep away the refuge of lies, and waters will overwhelm the shelter.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 30:18
Therefore the Lord waits to be gracious to you, and therefore he exalts himself to show mercy to you. For the Lord is a God of justice; blessed are all those who wait for him.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 32
14 For the palace is forsaken, the populous city deserted; the hill and the watchtower will become dens forever, a joy of wild donkeys, a pasture of flocks;
15 until the Spirit is poured upon us from on high, and the wilderness becomes a fruitful field, and the fruitful field is deemed a forest.
16 Then justice will dwell in the wilderness, and righteousness abide in the fruitful field.
17 And the effect of righteousness will be peace, and the result of righteousness, quietness and trust forever.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 40
13 Who has measured the Spirit of the Lord, or what man shows him his counsel?
14 Whom did he consult, and who made him understand?  Who taught him the path of justice, and taught him knowledge, and showed him the way of understanding?


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 42
1 Behold my servant, whom I uphold, my chosen, in whom my soul delights; I have put my Spirit upon him; he will bring forth justice to the nations.
2 He will not cry aloud or lift up his voice, or make it heard in the street;
3 a bruised reed he will not break, and a faintly burning wick he will not quench; he will faithfully bring forth justice.
4 He will not grow faint or be discouraged till he has established justice in the earth; and the coastlands wait for his law.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 51
4 “Give attention to me, my people, and give ear to me, my nation; for a law will go out from me, and I will set my justice for a light to the peoples.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 56:1
Thus says the Lord: “Keep justice, and do righteousness, for soon my salvation will come, and my righteousness be revealed.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 59
14 Justice is turned back, and righteousness stands far away; for truth has stumbled in the public squares, and uprightness cannot enter.
15 Truth is lacking, and he who departs from evil makes himself a prey.  The Lord saw it, and it displeased him that there was no justice.
16 He saw that there was no man, and wondered that there was no one to intercede; then his own arm brought him salvation, and his righteousness upheld him.
17 He put on righteousness as a breastplate, and a helmet of salvation on his head; he put on garments of vengeance for clothing, and wrapped himself in zeal as a cloak.
18 According to their deeds, so will he repay, wrath to his adversaries, repayment to his enemies; to the coastlands he will render repayment.
19 So they shall fear the name of the Lord from the west, and his glory from the rising of the sun; for he will come like a rushing stream, which the wind of the Lord drives.
20 “And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression,” declares the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 61:8
For I the Lord love justice; I hate robbery and wrong;  I will faithfully give them their recompense, and I will make an everlasting covenant with them.


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 5:1
Run to and fro through the streets of Jerusalem, look and take note! Search her squares to see if you can find a man, one who does justice and seeks truth, that I may pardon her.


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 9
23 Thus says the Lord: “Let not the wise man boast in his wisdom, let not the mighty man boast in his might, let not the rich man boast in his riches, 24 but let him who boasts boast in this, that he understands and knows me, that I am the Lord who practices steadfast love, justice, and righteousness in the earth. For in these things I delight, declares the Lord.”


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 10
23 I know, O Lord, that the way of man is not in himself, that it is not in man who walks to direct his steps.
24 Correct me, O Lord, but in justice; not in your anger, lest you bring me to nothing.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Jeremiah 17:11
Like the partridge that gathers a brood that she did not hatch, so is he who gets riches but not by justice; in the midst of his days they will leave him, and at his end he will be a fool.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Jeremiah 23:5
Behold, the days are coming, declares the Lord, when I will raise up for David a righteous Branch, and he shall reign as king and deal wisely, and shall execute justice and righteousness in the land.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Jeremiah 33
14 “Behold, the days are coming, declares the Lord, when I will fulfill the promise I made to the house of Israel and the house of Judah. 15 In those days and at that time I will cause a righteous Branch to spring up for David, and he shall execute justice and righteousness in the land. 16 In those days Judah will be saved, and Jerusalem will dwell securely. And this is the name by which it will be called: ‘The Lord is our righteousness.’


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Lamentations 3
34 To crush underfoot all the prisoners of the earth,
35 to deny a man justice in the presence of the Most High,
36 to subvert a man in his lawsuit, the Lord does not approve.


----------



## formula1

Ezekiel 34
15 I myself will be the shepherd of my sheep, and I myself will make them lie down, declares the Lord God. 16 I will seek the lost, and I will bring back the strayed, and I will bind up the injured, and I will strengthen the weak, and the fat and the strong I will destroy.[a] I will feed them in justice.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hosea 2
19 And I will betroth you to me forever. I will betroth you to me in righteousness and in justice, in steadfast love and in mercy. 20 I will betroth you to me in faithfulness. And you shall know the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hosea 12:6
“So you, by the help of your God, return, hold fast to love and justice, and wait continually for your God.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Amos 5
21 I hate, I despise your feasts, and I take no delight in your solemn assemblies.
22 Even though you offer me your burnt offerings and grain offerings, I will not accept them; and the peace offerings of your fattened animals, I will not look upon them.
23 Take away from me the noise of your songs; to the melody of your harps I will not listen.
24 But let justice roll down like waters, and righteousness like an ever-flowing stream.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Micah 6
6 “With what shall I come before the Lord, and bow myself before God on high?  Shall I come before him with burnt offerings, with calves a year old?
7 Will the Lord be pleased with thousands of rams, with ten thousands of rivers of oil?  Shall I give my firstborn for my transgression, the fruit of my body for the sin of my soul?”
8 He has told you, O man, what is good; and what does the Lord require of you but to do justice, and to love kindness, and to walk humbly with your God?


----------



## formula1

Matthew 12
17 This was to fulfill what was spoken by the prophet Isaiah:
18 “Behold, my servant whom I have chosen, my beloved with whom my soul is well pleased.  I will put my Spirit upon him, and he will proclaim justice to the Gentiles.
19 He will not quarrel or cry aloud, nor will anyone hear his voice in the streets;
20 a bruised reed he will not break, and a smoldering wick he will not quench, until he brings justice to victory;
21  and in his name the Gentiles will hope.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 23:23
“Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you tithe mint and dill and cumin, and have neglected the weightier matters of the law: justice and mercy and faithfulness. These you ought to have done, without neglecting the others.


----------



## formula1

Luke 18
1 And he told them a parable to the effect that they ought always to pray and not lose heart. 2 He said, “In a certain city there was a judge who neither feared God nor respected man. 3 And there was a widow in that city who kept coming to him and saying, ‘Give me justice against my adversary.’ 4 For a while he refused, but afterward he said to himself, ‘Though I neither fear God nor respect man, 5 yet because this widow keeps bothering me, I will give her justice, so that she will not beat me down by her continual coming.’” 6 And the Lord said, “Hear what the unrighteous judge says. 7 And will not God give justice to his elect, who cry to him day and night? Will he delay long over them? 8 I tell you, he will give justice to them speedily. Nevertheless, when the Son of Man comes, will he find faith on earth?”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Job 6:14
He who withholds kindness from a friend forsakes the fear of the Almighty.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 141
4 Do not let my heart incline to any evil, to busy myself with wicked deeds in company with men who work iniquity, and let me not eat of their delicacies!
5 Let a righteous man strike me—it is a kindness; let him rebuke me—it is oil for my head; let my head not refuse it.  Yet my prayer is continually against their evil deeds.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 21:21
Whoever pursues righteousness and kindness will find life, righteousness, and honor


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Zechariah 7
9 “Thus says the Lord of hosts, Render true judgments, show kindness and mercy to one another, 10 do not oppress the widow, the fatherless, the sojourner, or the poor, and let none of you devise evil against another in your heart.”


----------



## formula1

Romans 2
3 Do you suppose, O man—you who judge those who practice such things and yet do them yourself—that you will escape the judgment of God? 4 Or do you presume on the riches of his kindness and forbearance and patience, not knowing that God's kindness is meant to lead you to repentance?


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 11:22
Note then the kindness and the severity of God: severity toward those who have fallen, but God's kindness to you, provided you continue in his kindness. Otherwise you too will be cut off.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 2
4 But God, being rich in mercy, because of the great love with which he loved us, 5 even when we were dead in our trespasses, made us alive together with Christ—by grace you have been saved— 6 and raised us up with him and seated us with him in the heavenly places in Christ Jesus, 7 so that in the coming ages he might show the immeasurable riches of his grace in kindness toward us in Christ Jesus.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Colossians 3
12 Put on then, as God's chosen ones, holy and beloved, compassionate hearts, kindness, humility, meekness, and patience, 13 bearing with one another and, if one has a complaint against another, forgiving each other; as the Lord has forgiven you, so you also must forgive. 14 And above all these put on love, which binds everything together in perfect harmony.


----------



## formula1

Titus 3
3 For we ourselves were once foolish, disobedient, led astray, slaves to various passions and pleasures, passing our days in malice and envy, hated by others and hating one another. 4 But when the goodness and loving kindness of God our Savior appeared, 5 he saved us, not because of works done by us in righteousness, but according to his own mercy, by the washing of regeneration and renewal of the Holy Spirit, 6 whom he poured out on us richly through Jesus Christ our Savior, 7 so that being justified by his grace we might become heirs according to the hope of eternal life.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Deuteronomy 33:27
The eternal God is your dwelling place, and underneath are the everlasting arms. And he thrust out the enemy before you and said, ‘Destroy.’


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ecclesiastes 12
1 Remember also your Creator in the days of your youth, before the evil days come and the years draw near of which you will say, “I have no pleasure in them”; 2 before the sun and the light and the moon and the stars are darkened and the clouds return after the rain, 3 in the day when the keepers of the house tremble, and the strong men are bent, and the grinders cease because they are few, and those who look through the windows are dimmed, 4 and the doors on the street are shut—when the sound of the grinding is low, and one rises up at the sound of a bird, and all the daughters of song are brought low— 5 they are afraid also of what is high, and terrors are in the way; the almond tree blossoms, the grasshopper drags itself along, and desire fails, because man is going to his eternal home, and the mourners go about the streets— 6 before the silver cord is snapped, or the golden bowl is broken, or the pitcher is shattered at the fountain, or the wheel broken at the cistern, 7 and the dust returns to the earth as it was, and the spirit returns to God who gave it.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Habakkuk 3 
2 O Lord, I have heard the report of you, and your work, O Lord, do I fear.  In the midst of the years revive it; in the midst of the years make it known; in wrath remember mercy.
3 God came from Teman, and the Holy One from Mount Paran. Selah  His splendor covered the heavens, and the earth was full of his praise.
4 His brightness was like the light; rays flashed from his hand; and there he veiled his power.
5 Before him went pestilence, and plague followed at his heels.
6 He stood and measured the earth; he looked and shook the nations; then the eternal mountains were scattered; the everlasting hills sank low.  His were the everlasting ways.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 18:8
And if your hand or your foot causes you to sin, cut it off and throw it away. It is better for you to enter life crippled or lame than with two hands or two feet to be thrown into the eternal fire.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Bible from the treestand today!

Matthew 19
16 And behold, a man came up to him, saying, “Teacher, what good deed must I do to have eternal life?” 17 And he said to him, “Why do you ask me about what is good? There is only one who is good. If you would enter life, keep the commandments.” 18 He said to him, “Which ones?” And Jesus said, “You shall not murder, You shall not commit adultery, You shall not steal, You shall not bear false witness, 19 Honor your father and mother, and, You shall love your neighbor as yourself.” 20 The young man said to him, “All these I have kept. What do I still lack?” 21 Jesus said to him, “If you would be perfect, go, sell what you possess and give to the poor, and you will have treasure in heaven; and come, follow me.”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 25:46
And these will go away into eternal punishment, but the righteous into eternal life.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Mark 3
28 “Truly, I say to you, all sins will be forgiven the children of man, and whatever blasphemies they utter, 29 but whoever blasphemes against the Holy Spirit never has forgiveness, but is guilty of an eternal sin”— 30 for they were saying, “He has an unclean spirit.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Mark 10
29 Jesus said, “Truly, I say to you, there is no one who has left house or brothers or sisters or mother or father or children or lands, for my sake and for the gospel, 30 who will not receive a hundredfold now in this time, houses and brothers and sisters and mothers and children and lands, with persecutions, and in the age to come eternal life. 31 But many who are first will be last, and the last first.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

John 3
14 And as Moses lifted up the serpent in the wilderness, so must the Son of Man be lifted up, 15 that whoever believes in him may have eternal life.  16 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. 17 For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

John 3:36
Whoever believes in the Son has eternal life; whoever does not obey the Son shall not see life, but the wrath of God remains on him.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

John 4
13 Jesus said to her, “Everyone who drinks of this water will be thirsty again, 14 but whoever drinks of the water that I will give him will never be thirsty again. The water that I will give him will become in him a spring of water welling up to eternal life.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

John 5:24
Truly, truly, I say to you, whoever hears my word and believes him who sent me has eternal life. He does not come into judgment, but has passed from death to life.


----------



## formula1

John 5
39 You search the Scriptures because you think that in them you have eternal life; and it is they that bear witness about me, 40 yet you refuse to come to me that you may have life.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

John 6:27
Do not work for the food that perishes, but for the food that endures to eternal life, which the Son of Man will give to you. For on him God the Father has set his seal.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

John 6:40
For this is the will of my Father, that everyone who looks on the Son and believes in him should have eternal life, and I will raise him up on the last day.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

John 6
47 Truly, truly, I say to you, whoever believes has eternal life. 48 I am the bread of life. 49 Your fathers ate the manna in the wilderness, and they died. 50 This is the bread that comes down from heaven, so that one may eat of it and not die. 51 I am the living bread that came down from heaven. If anyone eats of this bread, he will live forever. And the bread that I will give for the life of the world is my flesh.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

John 6
66 After this many of his disciples turned back and no longer walked with him. 67 So Jesus said to the twelve, “Do you want to go away as well?” 68 Simon Peter answered him, “Lord, to whom shall we go? You have the words of eternal life, 69 and we have believed, and have come to know, that you are the Holy One of God.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

John 10
27 My sheep hear my voice, and I know them, and they follow me. 28 I give them eternal life, and they will never perish, and no one will snatch them out of my hand. 29 My Father, who has given them to me, is greater than all, and no one is able to snatch them out of the Father's hand. 30 I and the Father are one.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

John 12:25
Whoever loves his life loses it, and whoever hates his life in this world will keep it for eternal life.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

John 12
47 If anyone hears my words and does not keep them, I do not judge him; for I did not come to judge the world but to save the world. 48 The one who rejects me and does not receive my words has a judge; the word that I have spoken will judge him on the last day. 49 For I have not spoken on my own authority, but the Father who sent me has himself given me a commandment—what to say and what to speak. 50 And I know that his commandment is eternal life. What I say, therefore, I say as the Father has told me.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

John 17
1 When Jesus had spoken these words, he lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said, “Father, the hour has come; glorify your Son that the Son may glorify you, 2 since you have given him authority over all flesh, to give eternal life to all whom you have given him. 3 And this is eternal life, that they know you, the only true God, and Jesus Christ whom you have sent.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Acts 13
46 And Paul and Barnabas spoke out boldly, saying, “It was necessary that the word of God be spoken first to you. Since you thrust it aside and judge yourselves unworthy of eternal life, behold, we are turning to the Gentiles. 47 For so the Lord has commanded us, saying,


“‘I have made you a light for the Gentiles,
    that you may bring salvation to the ends of the earth.’”

48 And when the Gentiles heard this, they began rejoicing and glorifying the word of the Lord, and as many as were appointed to eternal life believed.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 1:20
For his invisible attributes, namely, his eternal power and divine nature, have been clearly perceived, ever since the creation of the world, in the things that have been made. So they are without excuse.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 2
6 He will render to each one according to his works: 7 to those who by patience in well-doing seek for glory and honor and immortality, he will give eternal life; 8 but for those who are self-seeking and do not obey the truth, but obey unrighteousness, there will be wrath and fury. 9 There will be tribulation and distress for every human being who does evil, the Jew first and also the Greek, 10 but glory and honor and peace for everyone who does good, the Jew first and also the Greek. 11 For God shows no partiality.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 5
20 Now the law came in to increase the trespass, but where sin increased, grace abounded all the more, 21 so that, as sin reigned in death, grace also might reign through righteousness leading to eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord.


----------



## formula1

Romans 6
22 But now that you have been set free from sin and have become slaves of God, the fruit you get leads to sanctification and its end, eternal life. 23 For the wages of sin is death, but the free gift of God is eternal life in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 16
25 Now to him who is able to strengthen you according to my gospel and the preaching of Jesus Christ, according to the revelation of the mystery that was kept secret for long ages 26 but has now been disclosed and through the prophetic writings has been made known to all nations, according to the command of the eternal God, to bring about the obedience of faith— 27 to the only wise God be glory forevermore through Jesus Christ! Amen.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

2 Corinthians 4:17
For our light and momentary troubles are achieving for us an eternal glory that far outweighs them all.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Corinthians 4:18
So we fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen, since what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Corinthians 5:1
For we know that if the tent that is our earthly home is destroyed, we have a building from God, a house not made with hands, eternal in the heavens.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Galatians 6:8
For the one who sows to his own flesh will from the flesh reap corruption, but the one who sows to the Spirit will from the Spirit reap eternal life.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ephesians 3
 Of this gospel I was made a minister according to the gift of God's grace, which was given me by the working of his power. 8 To me, though I am the very least of all the saints, this grace was given, to preach to the Gentiles the unsearchable riches of Christ, 9 and to bring to light for everyone what is the plan of the mystery hidden for ages in God, who created all things, 10 so that through the church the manifold wisdom of God might now be made known to the rulers and authorities in the heavenly places. 11 This was according to the eternal purpose that he has realized in Christ Jesus our Lord, 12 in whom we have boldness and access with confidence through our faith in him.


----------



## formula1

2 Thesselonians 2
16 Now may our Lord Jesus Christ himself, and God our Father, who loved us and gave us eternal comfort and good hope through grace, 17 comfort your hearts and establish them in every good work and word.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Timothy 1:16
But I received mercy for this reason, that in me, as the foremost, Jesus Christ might display his perfect patience as an example to those who were to believe in him for eternal life.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Timothy 6:12
Fight the good fight of the faith. Take hold of the eternal life to which you were called and about which you made the good confession in the presence of many witnesses.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

2 Timothy 2
8 Remember Jesus Christ, risen from the dead, the offspring of David, as preached in my gospel, 9 for which I am suffering, bound with chains as a criminal. But the word of God is not bound! 10 Therefore I endure everything for the sake of the elect, that they also may obtain the salvation that is in Christ Jesus with eternal glory.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Titus 1
1 Paul, a servant of God and an apostle of Jesus Christ, for the sake of the faith of God's elect and their knowledge of the truth, which accords with godliness, 2 in hope of eternal life, which God, who never lies, promised before the ages began 3 and at the proper time manifested in his word through the preaching with which I have been entrusted by the command of God our Savior.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Titus 3
3 For we ourselves were once foolish, disobedient, led astray, slaves to various passions and pleasures, passing our days in malice and envy, hated by others and hating one another. 4 But when the goodness and loving kindness of God our Savior appeared, 5 he saved us, not because of works done by us in righteousness, but according to his own mercy, by the washing of regeneration and renewal of the Holy Spirit, 6 whom he poured out on us richly through Jesus Christ our Savior, 7 so that being justified by his grace we might become heirs according to the hope of eternal life.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hebrews 5
7 In the days of his flesh, Jesus offered up prayers and supplications, with loud cries and tears, to him who was able to save him from death, and he was heard because of his reverence. 8 Although he was a son, he learned obedience through what he suffered. 9 And being made perfect, he became the source of eternal salvation to all who obey him.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hebrews 9
11 But when Christ appeared as a high priest of the good things that have come, then through the greater and more perfect tent (not made with hands, that is, not of this creation) 12 he entered once for all into the holy places, not by means of the blood of goats and calves but by means of his own blood, thus securing an eternal redemption.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hebrews 9:15
Therefore he is the mediator of a new covenant, so that those who are called may receive the promised eternal inheritance, since a death has occurred that redeems them from the transgressions committed under the first covenant.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hebrews 13
20 Now may the God of peace who brought again from the dead our Lord Jesus, the great shepherd of the sheep, by the blood of the eternal covenant, 21 equip you with everything good that you may do his will, working in us that which is pleasing in his sight, through Jesus Christ, to whom be glory forever and ever. Amen.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Note:  Election Day Scripture to Remember

Proverbs 19:21 
Many are the plans in the mind of a man, but it is the purpose of the Lord that will stand.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Peter 5
6 Humble yourselves, therefore, under the mighty hand of God so that at the proper time he may exalt you, 7 casting all your anxieties on him, because he cares for you. 8 Be sober-minded; be watchful. Your adversary the devil prowls around like a roaring lion, seeking someone to devour. 9 Resist him, firm in your faith, knowing that the same kinds of suffering are being experienced by your brotherhood throughout the world. 10 And after you have suffered a little while, the God of all grace, who has called you to his eternal glory in Christ, will himself restore, confirm, strengthen, and establish you.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

2 Peter 1
5 For this very reason, make every effort to supplement your faith with virtue, and virtue with knowledge, 6 and knowledge with self-control, and self-control with steadfastness, and steadfastness with godliness, 7 and godliness with brotherly affection, and brotherly affection with love. 8 For if these qualities are yours and are increasing, they keep you from being ineffective or unfruitful in the knowledge of our Lord Jesus Christ. 9 For whoever lacks these qualities is so nearsighted that he is blind, having forgotten that he was cleansed from his former sins. 10 Therefore, brothers, be all the more diligent to confirm your calling and election, for if you practice these qualities you will never fall. 11 For in this way there will be richly provided for you an entrance into the eternal kingdom of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 John 1
1 That which was from the beginning, which we have heard, which we have seen with our eyes, which we looked upon and have touched with our hands, concerning the word of life— 2 the life was made manifest, and we have seen it, and testify to it and proclaim to you the eternal life, which was with the Father and was made manifest to us— 3 that which we have seen and heard we proclaim also to you, so that you too may have fellowship with us; and indeed our fellowship is with the Father and with his Son Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

From the deer stand today:
1 John 2
23 No one who denies the Son has the Father. Whoever confesses the Son has the Father also. 24 Let what you heard from the beginning abide in you. If what you heard from the beginning abides in you, then you too will abide in the Son and in the Father. 25 And this is the promise that he made to us—eternal life.


----------



## formula1

1 John 3
14 We know that we have passed out of death into life, because we love the brothers. Whoever does not love abides in death. 15 Everyone who hates his brother is a murderer, and you know that no murderer has eternal life abiding in him.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 John 5:13
I write these things to you who believe in the name of the Son of God, that you may know that you have eternal life.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 John 5:20
And we know that the Son of God has come and has given us understanding, so that we may know him who is true; and we are in him who is true, in his Son Jesus Christ. He is the true God and eternal life.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Jude
5 Now I want to remind you, although you once fully knew it, that Jesus, who saved a people out of the land of Egypt, afterward destroyed those who did not believe. 6 And the angels who did not stay within their own position of authority, but left their proper dwelling, he has kept in eternal chains under gloomy darkness until the judgment of the great day— 7 just as Sodom and Gomorrah and the surrounding cities, which likewise indulged in sexual immorality and pursued unnatural desire, serve as an example by undergoing a punishment of eternal fire.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Jude
20 But you, beloved, building yourselves up in your most holy faith and praying in the Holy Spirit, 21 keep yourselves in the love of God, waiting for the mercy of our Lord Jesus Christ that leads to eternal life.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 14:6
Then I saw another angel flying directly overhead, with an eternal gospel to proclaim to those who dwell on earth, to every nation and tribe and language and people.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Exodus 9:16
But for this purpose I have raised you up, to show you my power, so that my name may be proclaimed in all the earth.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Job 42:2
“I know that you can do all things, and that no purpose of yours can be thwarted.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 57:2
I cry out to God Most High, to God who fulfills his purpose for me.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 138:8
The Lord will fulfill his purpose for me; your steadfast love, O Lord, endures forever. Do not forsake the work of your hands.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 16:4
The Lord has made everything for its purpose, even the wicked for the day of trouble.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 19:21
Many are the plans in the mind of a man, but it is the purpose of the Lord that will stand.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 20:5
The purpose in a man's heart is like deep water, but a man of understanding will draw it out.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 14:27
For the Lord of hosts has purposed, and who will annul it? His hand is stretched out, and who will turn it back?


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 46
8 “Remember this and stand firm, recall it to mind, you transgressors,
9  remember the former things of old;for I am God, and there is no other; I am God, and there is none like me,
10 declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, ‘My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,’
11 calling a bird of prey from the east,  the man of my counsel from a far country.  I have spoken, and I will bring it to pass;  I have purposed, and I will do it.
12 “Listen to me, you stubborn of heart, you who are far from righteousness:
13 I bring near my righteousness; it is not far off, and my salvation will not delay; I will put salvation in Zion, for Israel my glory.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 55
10 “For as the rain and the snow come down from heaven and do not return there but water the earth, making it bring forth and sprout, giving seed to the sower and bread to the eater,
11 so shall my word be that goes out from my mouth; it shall not return to me empty, but it shall accomplish that which I purpose, and shall succeed in the thing for which I sent it.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Zechariah 8
14 For thus says the Lord of hosts: “As I purposed to bring disaster to you when your fathers provoked me to wrath, and I did not relent, says the Lord of hosts, 15 so again have I purposed in these days to bring good to Jerusalem and to the house of Judah; fear not. 16 These are the things that you shall do: Speak the truth to one another; render in your gates judgments that are true and make for peace; 17 do not devise evil in your hearts against one another, and love no false oath, for all these things I hate, declares the Lord.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 4
42 And when it was day, he departed and went into a desolate place. And the people sought him and came to him, and would have kept him from leaving them, 43 but he said to them, “I must preach the good news of the kingdom of God to the other towns as well; for I was sent for this purpose.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

John 1
29 The next day he saw Jesus coming toward him, and said, “Behold, the Lamb of God, who takes away the sin of the world! 30 This is he of whom I said, ‘After me comes a man who ranks before me, because he was before me.’ 31 I myself did not know him, but for this purpose I came baptizing with water, that he might be revealed to Israel.”


----------



## formula1

John 18:37
Then Pilate said to him, “So you are a king?” Jesus answered, “You say that I am a king. For this purpose I was born and for this purpose I have come into the world—to bear witness to the truth. Everyone who is of the truth listens to my voice.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Acts 11
23 When he came and saw the grace of God, he was glad, and he exhorted them all to remain faithful to the Lord with steadfast purpose, 24 for he was a good man, full of the Holy Spirit and of faith. And a great many people were added to the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Acts 13
36 For David, after he had served the purpose of God in his own generation, fell asleep and was laid with his fathers and saw corruption, 37 but he whom God raised up did not see corruption. 38 Let it be known to you therefore, brothers, that through this man forgiveness of sins is proclaimed to you, 39 and by him everyone who believes is freed from everything from which you could not be freed by the law of Moses.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 8:28
And we know that for those who love God all things work together for good, for those who are called according to his purpose.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Corinthians 4:5
Therefore do not pronounce judgment before the time, before the Lord comes, who will bring to light the things now hidden in darkness and will disclose the purposes of the heart. Then each one will receive his commendation from God.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Galatians 2:21
I do not nullify the grace of God, for if righteousness were through the law, then Christ died for no purpose.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ephesians 1
1 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who has blessed us in Christ with every spiritual blessing in the heavenly places, 4 even as he chose us in him before the foundation of the world, that we should be holy and blameless before him. In love 5 he predestined us for adoption to himself as sons through Jesus Christ, according to the purpose of his will, 6 to the praise of his glorious grace, with which he has blessed us in the Beloved.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ephesians 3
7 Of this gospel I was made a minister according to the gift of God's grace, which was given me by the working of his power. 8 To me, though I am the very least of all the saints, this grace was given, to preach to the Gentiles the unsearchable riches of Christ, 9 and to bring to light for everyone what is the plan of the mystery hidden for ages in God, who created all things, 10 so that through the church the manifold wisdom of God might now be made known to the rulers and authorities in the heavenly places. 11 This was according to the eternal purpose that he has realized in Christ Jesus our Lord, 12 in whom we have boldness and access with confidence through our faith in him. 13 So I ask you not to lose heart over what I am suffering for you, which is your glory.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 1
8 Therefore do not be ashamed of the testimony about our Lord, nor of me his prisoner, but share in suffering for the gospel by the power of God, 9 who saved us and called us to a holy calling, not because of our works but because of his own purpose and grace, which he gave us in Christ Jesus before the ages began


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 6
17 So when God desired to show more convincingly to the heirs of the promise the unchangeable character of his purpose, he guaranteed it with an oath, 18 so that by two unchangeable things, in which it is impossible for God to lie, we who have fled for refuge might have strong encouragement to hold fast to the hope set before us.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

James 5:11
Behold, we consider those blessed who remained steadfast. You have heard of the steadfastness of Job, and you have seen the purpose of the Lord, how the Lord is compassionate and merciful.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 1:18
Now the birth of Jesus Christ took place in this way. When his mother Mary had been betrothed to Joseph, before they came together she was found to be with child from the Holy Spirit.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 9:6
For to us a child is born, to us a son is given; and the government shall be upon his shoulder, and his name shall be called Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 7:14
Therefore the Lord himself will give you a sign. Behold, the virgin shall conceive and bear a son, and shall call his name Immanuel.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Micah 5:2 
But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 40
3 A voice cries:
“In the wilderness prepare the way of the Lord; make straight in the desert a highway for our God.
4 Every valley shall be lifted up, and every mountain and hill be made low; the uneven ground shall become level, and the rough places a plain.
5 And the glory of the Lord shall be revealed, and all flesh shall see it together, for the mouth of the Lord has spoken.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 53
1 Who has believed what he has heard from us? And to whom has the arm of the Lord been revealed?
2 For he grew up before him like a young plant, and like a root out of dry ground; he had no form or majesty that we should look at him, and no beauty that we should desire him.
3 He was despised and rejected* by men, a man of sorrows and acquainted with grief; and as one from whom men hide their faces he was despised, and we esteemed him not.
4 Surely he has borne our griefs and carried our sorrows; yet we esteemed him stricken, smitten by God, and afflicted.
5 But he was pierced for our transgressions; he was crushed for our iniquities; upon him was the chastisement that brought us peace, and with his wounds we are healed.*


----------



## formula1

*re:*

2 Samuel 7
12 When your days are over and you rest with your ancestors, I will raise up your offspring to succeed you, your own flesh and blood, and I will establish his kingdom. 13 He is the one who will build a house for my Name, and I will establish the throne of his kingdom forever.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 1
18 Now the birth of Jesus Christ took place in this way. When his mother Mary had been betrothed to Joseph, before they came together she was found to be with child from the Holy Spirit. 19 And her husband Joseph, being a just man and unwilling to put her to shame, resolved to divorce her quietly. 20 But as he considered these things, behold, an angel of the Lord appeared to him in a dream, saying, “Joseph, son of David, do not fear to take Mary as your wife, for that which is conceived in her is from the Holy Spirit. 21 She will bear a son, and you shall call his name Jesus, for he will save his people from their sins.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 1
26 In the sixth month the angel Gabriel was sent from God to a city of Galilee named Nazareth, 27 to a virgin betrothed to a man whose name was Joseph, of the house of David. And the virgin's name was Mary. 28 And he came to her and said, “Greetings, O favored one, the Lord is with you!” 29 But she was greatly troubled at the saying, and tried to discern what sort of greeting this might be. 30 And the angel said to her, “Do not be afraid, Mary, for you have found favor with God. 31 And behold, you will conceive in your womb and bear a son, and you shall call his name Jesus. 32 He will be great and will be called the Son of the Most High. And the Lord God will give to him the throne of his father David, 33 and he will reign over the house of Jacob forever, and of his kingdom there will be no end.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 1
34 And Mary said to the angel, “How will this be, since I am a virgin?”  35 And the angel answered her, “The Holy Spirit will come upon you, and the power of the Most High will overshadow you; therefore the child to be born will be called holy—the Son of God. 36 And behold, your relative Elizabeth in her old age has also conceived a son, and this is the sixth month with her who was called barren. 37 For nothing will be impossible with God.” 38 And Mary said, “Behold, I am the servant of the Lord; let it be to me according to your word.” And the angel departed from her.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 1
39 In those days Mary arose and went with haste into the hill country, to a town in Judah, 40 and she entered the house of Zechariah and greeted Elizabeth. 41 And when Elizabeth heard the greeting of Mary, the baby leaped in her womb. And Elizabeth was filled with the Holy Spirit, 42 and she exclaimed with a loud cry, “Blessed are you among women, and blessed is the fruit of your womb! 43 And why is this granted to me that the mother of my Lord should come to me? 44 For behold, when the sound of your greeting came to my ears, the baby in my womb leaped for joy. 45 And blessed is she who believed that there would be a fulfillment of what was spoken to her from the Lord.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 1
46 And Mary said, “My soul magnifies the Lord,
47 and my spirit rejoices in God my Savior,
48 for he has looked on the humble estate of his servant.  For behold, from now on all generations will call me blessed;
49 for he who is mighty has done great things for me, and holy is his name.
50 And his mercy is for those who fear him from generation to generation.
51 He has shown strength with his arm; he has scattered the proud in the thoughts of their hearts;
52 he has brought down the mighty from their thrones and exalted those of humble estate;
53 he has filled the hungry with good things, and the rich he has sent away empty.
54 He has helped his servant Israel, in remembrance of his mercy,
55 as he spoke to our fathers, to Abraham and to his offspring forever.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 2
8 And in the same region there were shepherds out in the field, keeping watch over their flock by night. 9 And an angel of the Lord appeared to them, and the glory of the Lord shone around them, and they were filled with great fear. 10 And the angel said to them, “Fear not, for behold, I bring you good news of great joy that will be for all the people. 11 For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Savior, who is Christ the Lord. 12 And this will be a sign for you: you will find a baby wrapped in swaddling cloths and lying in a manger.” 13 And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God and saying,
14 “Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace among those with whom he is pleased!”
15 When the angels went away from them into heaven, the shepherds said to one another, “Let us go over to Bethlehem and see this thing that has happened, which the Lord has made known to us.” 16 And they went with haste and found Mary and Joseph, and the baby lying in a manger. 17 And when they saw it, they made known the saying that had been told them concerning this child. 18 And all who heard it wondered at what the shepherds told them. 19 But Mary treasured up all these things, pondering them in her heart. 20 And the shepherds returned, glorifying and praising God for all they had heard and seen, as it had been told them.


----------



## formula1

Genesis 12
 1 Now the Lord said to Abram, “Go from your country and your kindred and your father's house to the land that I will show you. 2 And I will make of you a great nation, and I will bless you and make your name great, so that you will be a blessing. 3 I will bless those who bless you, and him who dishonors you I will curse, and in you all the families of the earth shall be blessed.”


----------



## formula1

Genesis 22
15 And the angel of the Lord called to Abraham a second time from heaven and said, 16 “By myself I have sworn, declares the Lord, because you have done this and have not withheld your son, your only son, 17 I will surely bless you, and I will surely multiply your offspring as the stars of heaven and as the sand that is on the seashore. And your offspring shall possess the gate of his enemies, 18 and in your offspring shall all the nations of the earth be blessed, because you have obeyed my voice.”


----------



## formula1

Deuteronomy 28:1
And if you faithfully obey the voice of the Lord your God, being careful to do all his commandments that I command you today, the Lord your God will set you high above all the nations of the earth.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Job 1:21
And he said, “Naked I came from my mother's womb, and naked shall I return. The Lord gave, and the Lord has taken away; blessed be the name of the Lord.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Job 5:17
Behold, blessed is the one whom God reproves; therefore despise not the discipline of the Almighty.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Job 42:12
And the Lord blessed the latter days of Job more than his beginning. And he had 14,000 sheep, 6,000 camels, 1,000 yoke of oxen, and 1,000 female donkeys.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 1
1 Blessed is the man who walks not in the counsel of the wicked, nor stands in the way of sinners, nor sits in the seat of scoffers;
2 but his delight is in the law of the Lord, and on His law he meditates day and night.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 2
10 Now therefore, O kings, be wise; be warned, O rulers of the earth.
11 Serve the Lord with fear and rejoice with trembling.
12 Kiss the Son, lest he be angry, and you perish in the way, for his wrath is quickly kindled.  Blessed are all who take refuge in him.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 5
11 But let all who take refuge in you rejoice; let them ever sing for joy, and spread your protection over them, that those who love your name may exult in you.
12 For you bless the righteous, O Lord; you cover him with favor as with a shield.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 16
5 The Lord is my chosen portion and my cup; you hold my lot.
6 The lines have fallen for me in pleasant places; indeed, I have a beautiful inheritance.
7 I bless the Lord who gives me counsel; in the night also my heart instructs me.
8 I have set the Lord always before me; because he is at my right hand, I shall not be shaken.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 24
3 Who shall ascend the hill of the Lord?  And who shall stand in his holy place?
4 He who has clean hands and a pure heart, who does not lift up his soul to what is false and does not swear deceitfully.
5 He will receive blessing from the Lord and righteousness from the God of his salvation.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 28:6
Blessed be the Lord! For he has heard the voice of my pleas for mercy.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 32:2
Blessed is the man against whom the Lord counts no iniquity, and in whose spirit there is no deceit.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 33
10 The Lord brings the counsel of the nations to nothing;  he frustrates the plans of the peoples.
11 The counsel of the Lord stands forever, the plans of his heart to all generations.
12 Blessed is the nation whose God is the Lord, the people whom he has chosen as his heritage!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 34
1 I will bless the Lord at all times; his praise shall continually be in my mouth.
2 My soul makes its boast in the Lord; let the humble hear and be glad.
3 Oh, magnify the Lord with me, and let us exalt his name together!
4 I sought the Lord, and he answered me and delivered me from all my fears.
5 Those who look to him are radiant, and their faces shall never be ashamed.
6 This poor man cried, and the Lord heard him and saved him out of all his troubles.
7 The angel of the Lord encamps around those who fear him, and delivers them.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 40:4
Blessed is the man who makes the Lord his trust, who does not turn to the proud, to those who go astray after a lie!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 41 
1 Blessed is the one who considers the poor!  In the day of trouble the Lord delivers him;
2 the Lord protects him and keeps him alive; he is called blessed in the land; you do not give him up to the will of his enemies.
3 The Lord sustains him on his sickbed; in his illness you restore him to full health.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 63
1 O God, you are my God; earnestly I seek you; my soul thirsts for you; my flesh faints for you, as in a dry and weary land where there is no water.
2 So I have looked upon you in the sanctuary, beholding your power and glory.
3 Because your steadfast love is better than life, my lips will praise you.
4 So I will bless you as long as I live; in your name I will lift up my hands.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 65:4
Blessed is the one you choose and bring near, to dwell in your courts! We shall be satisfied with the goodness of your house, the holiness of your temple!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 94
12 Blessed is the man whom you discipline, O Lord, and whom you teach out of your law,
13 to give him rest from days of trouble, until a pit is dug for the wicked.
14 For the Lord will not forsake his people; he will not abandon his heritage;
15 for justice will return to the righteous, and all the upright in heart will follow it.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 96
1 Oh sing to the Lord a new song; sing to the Lord, all the earth!
2 Sing to the Lord, bless his name; tell of his salvation from day to day.
3 Declare his glory among the nations, his marvelous works among all the peoples!
4 For great is the Lord, and greatly to be praised; he is to be feared above all gods.
5 For all the gods of the peoples are worthless idols, but the Lord made the heavens.
6 Splendor and majesty are before him; strength and beauty are in his sanctuary.
7 Ascribe to the Lord, O families of the peoples, ascribe to the Lord glory and strength!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 112
1 Praise the Lord.  Blessed are those who fear the Lord, who find great delight in his commands.
2 Their children will be mighty in the land; the generation of the upright will be blessed.
3 Wealth and riches are in their houses, and their righteousness endures forever.
4 Even in darkness light dawns for the upright, for those who are gracious and compassionate and righteous.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 115
12 The Lord has remembered us; he will bless us; he will bless the house of Israel; he will bless the house of Aaron;
13 he will bless those who fear the Lord, both the small and the great.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Pslam 119 
1 Blessed are those whose way is blameless, who walk in the law of the Lord!
2 Blessed are those who keep his testimonies, who seek him with their whole heart,
3 who also do no wrong, but walk in his ways!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 119
9 How can a young man keep his way pure? By guarding it according to your word.
10 With my whole heart I seek you; let me not wander from your commandments!
11 I have stored up your word in my heart, that I might not sin against you.
12 Blessed are you, O Lord; teach me your statutes!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 127 
1 Unless the Lord builds the house, those who build it labor in vain.  Unless the Lord watches over the city, the watchman stays awake in vain.
2 It is in vain that you rise up early and go late to rest, eating the bread of anxious toil; for he gives to his beloved sleep.
3 Behold, children are a heritage from the Lord, the fruit of the womb a reward.
4 Like arrows in the hand of a warrior are the children of one's youth.
5 Blessed is the man who fills his quiver with them!  He shall not be put to shame when he speaks with his enemies in the gate.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 128
1 Blessed are all who fear the Lord, who walk in obedience to him.
2 You will eat the fruit of your labor; blessings and prosperity will be yours.
3 Your wife will be like a fruitful vine within your house; your children will be like olive shoots around your table.
4 Yes, this will be the blessing for the man who fears the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 133 
1 Behold, how good and pleasant it is when brothers dwell in unity!
2 It is like the precious oil on the head, running down on the beard,on the beard of Aaron, running down on the collar of his robes!
3 It is like the dew of Hermon, which falls on the mountains of Zion!  For there the Lord has commanded the blessing, life forevermore.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 134 
1 Come, bless the Lord, all you servants of the Lord, who stand by night in the house of the Lord!
2 Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord!
3 May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 145
1 I will extol you, my God and King, and bless your name forever and ever.
2 Every day I will bless you and praise your name forever and ever.
3 Great is the Lord, and greatly to be praised, and his greatness is unsearchable.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 3
13 Blessed is the one who finds wisdom, and the one who gets understanding,
14 for the gain from her is better than gain from silver and her profit better than gold.
15 She is more precious than jewels, and nothing you desire can compare with her.
16 Long life is in her right hand; in her left hand are riches and honor.
17 Her ways are ways of pleasantness, and all her paths are peace.
18 She is a tree of life to those who lay hold of her; those who hold her fast are called blessed.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 3:33
The Lord's curse is on the house of the wicked, but he blesses the dwelling of the righteous.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 5
18 Let your fountain be blessed, and rejoice in the wife of your youth,
19  a lovely deer, a graceful doe.  Let her breasts fill you at all times with delight; be intoxicated always in her love.
20 Why should you be intoxicated, my son, with a forbidden woman and embrace the bosom of an adulteress?
21 For a man's ways are before the eyes of the Lord, and he ponders all his paths.
22 The iniquities of the wicked ensnare him, and he is held fast in the cords of his sin.
23 He dies for lack of discipline, and because of his great folly he is led astray.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 8 (Listen to Wisdom)
32 “And now, O sons, listen to me: blessed are those who keep my ways.
33 Hear instruction and be wise, and do not neglect it.
34 Blessed is the one who listens to me, watching daily at my gates, waiting beside my doors.
35 For whoever finds me finds life and obtains favor from the Lord,
36 but he who fails to find me injures himself; all who hate me love death.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 10
6 Blessings are on the head of the righteous,
    but the mouth of the wicked conceals violence.
7 The memory of the righteous is a blessing,
    but the name of the wicked will rot.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 11:25
Whoever brings blessing will be enriched, and one who waters will himself be watered.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 14:21
Whoever despises his neighbor is a sinner, but blessed is he who is generous to the poor.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 16:20
Whoever gives thought to the word will discover good, and blessed is he who trusts in the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 20:7
The righteous who walks in his integrity— blessed are his children after him!


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 24
24 Whoever says to the wicked, “You are in the right,” will be cursed by peoples, abhorred by nations,
25 but those who rebuke the wicked will have delight, and a good blessing will come upon them.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 27:14
Whoever blesses his neighbor with a loud voice, rising early in the morning, will be counted as cursing.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 28:14
Blessed is the one who fears the Lord always, but whoever hardens his heart will fall into calamity.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 28:20
A faithful man will abound with blessings, but whoever hastens to be rich will not go unpunished.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 29:18
Where there is no prophetic vision the people cast off restraint, but blessed is he who keeps the law.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 30
11 There are those who curse their fathers and do not bless their mothers.
12 There are those who are clean in their own eyes but are not washed of their filth.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 30:18
Therefore the Lord waits to be gracious to you, and therefore he exalts himself to show mercy to you. For the Lord is a God of justice; blessed are all those who wait for him.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 44:3 
For I will pour water on the thirsty land, and streams on the dry ground.  I will pour my Spirit upon your offspring, and my blessing on your descendants.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 51
1 Listen to me, you who pursue righteousness, you who seek the Lord: look to the rock from which you were hewn, and to the quarry from which you were dug.
2 Look to Abraham your father and to Sarah who bore you; for he was but one when I called him, that I might bless him and multiply him.
3 For the Lord comforts Zion; he comforts all her waste places and makes her wilderness like Eden, her desert like the garden of the Lord; joy and gladness will be found in her, thanksgiving and the voice of song.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 56
1 Thus says the Lord: “Keep justice, and do righteousness, for soon my salvation will come, and my righteousness be revealed.
2 Blessed is the man who does this, and the son of man who holds it fast, who keeps the Sabbath, not profaning it, and keeps his hand from doing any evil.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 61
8 For I the Lord love justice; I hate robbery and wrong;  I will faithfully give them their recompense, and I will make an everlasting covenant with them.
9 Their offspring shall be known among the nations, and their descendants in the midst of the peoples; all who see them shall acknowledge them, that they are an offspring the Lord has blessed.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Jeremiah 4
1 “If you return, O Israel, declares the Lord, to me you should return.  If you remove your detestable things from my presence, and do not waver,
2 and if you swear, ‘As the Lord lives,’ in truth, in justice, and in righteousness, then nations shall bless themselves in him, and in him shall they glory.”


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 17:7
“Blessed is the man who trusts in the Lord, whose trust is the Lord


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Jeremiah 31
23 Thus says the Lord of hosts, the God of Israel: “Once more they shall use these words in the land of Judah and in its cities, when I restore their fortunes:
“‘The Lord bless you, O habitation of righteousness, O holy hill!’
24 And Judah and all its cities shall dwell there together, and the farmers and those who wander with their flocks. 25 For I will satisfy the weary soul, and every languishing soul I will replenish.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ezekiel 3:12
Then the Spirit lifted me up, and I heard behind me the voice of a great earthquake: “Blessed be the glory of the Lord from its place!”


----------



## formula1

Ezekiel 34
25 I will make with them a covenant of peace and banish wild beasts from the land, so that they may dwell securely in the wilderness and sleep in the woods. 26 And I will make them and the places all around my hill a blessing, and I will send down the showers in their season; they shall be showers of blessing. 27 And the trees of the field shall yield their fruit, and the earth shall yield its increase, and they shall be secure in their land. And they shall know that I am the Lord, when I break the bars of their yoke, and deliver them from the hand of those who enslaved them.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Daniel 4:34
At the end of the days I, Nebuchadnezzar, lifted my eyes to heaven, and my reason returned to me, and I blessed the Most High, and praised and honored him who lives forever, for his dominion is an everlasting dominion, and his kingdom endures from generation to generation;


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Zechariah 8
11 But now I will not deal with the remnant of this people as in the former days, declares the Lord of hosts. 12 For there shall be a sowing of peace. The vine shall give its fruit, and the ground shall give its produce, and the heavens shall give their dew. And I will cause the remnant of this people to possess all these things. 13 And as you have been a byword of cursing among the nations, O house of Judah and house of Israel, so will I save you, and you shall be a blessing. Fear not, but let your hands be strong.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Malachi 3:10
Bring the full tithe into the storehouse, that there may be food in my house. And thereby put me to the test, says the Lord of hosts, if I will not open the windows of heaven for you and pour down for you a blessing until there is no more need.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 5:3
Blessed are the poor in spirit, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 5:4
Blessed are those who mourn, for they shall be comforted.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 5:5
Blessed are the meek, for they shall inherit the earth.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 5:6
Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be satisfied.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 5:7
7 Blessed are the merciful, for they shall receive mercy.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 5:8
8 Blessed are the pure in heart, for they shall see God.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 5:9
9 Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall be called sons of God.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 5:10
10 Blessed are those who are persecuted for righteousness' sake, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 5
11 Blessed are you when others revile you and persecute you and utter all kinds of evil against you falsely on my account. 12 Rejoice and be glad, for your reward is great in heaven, for so they persecuted the prophets who were before you.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 11
2 Now when John heard in prison about the deeds of the Christ, he sent word by his disciples 3 and said to him, “Are you the one who is to come, or shall we look for another?” 4 And Jesus answered them, “Go and tell John what you hear and see: 5 the blind receive their sight and the lame walk, lepers are cleansed and the deaf hear, and the dead are raised up, and the poor have good news preached to them. 6 And blessed is the one who is not offended by me.”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 13
13 This is why I speak to them in parables, because seeing they do not see, and hearing they do not hear, nor do they understand. 14 Indeed, in their case the prophecy of Isaiah is fulfilled that says:
“‘“You will indeed hear but never understand,and you will indeed see but never perceive.”
15 For this people's heart has grown dull, and with their ears they can barely hear,
    and their eyes they have closed,
lest they should see with their eyes
    and hear with their ears
and understand with their heart
    and turn, and I would heal them.’
16 But blessed are your eyes, for they see, and your ears, for they hear. 17 For truly, I say to you, many prophets and righteous people longed to see what you see, and did not see it, and to hear what you hear, and did not hear it.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 16
13 Now when Jesus came into the district of Caesarea Philippi, he asked his disciples, “Who do people say that the Son of Man is?” 14 And they said, “Some say John the Baptist, others say Elijah, and others Jeremiah or one of the prophets.” 15 He said to them, “But who do you say that I am?” 16 Simon Peter replied, “You are the Christ, the Son of the living God.” 17 And Jesus answered him, “Blessed are you, Simon Bar-Jonah! For flesh and blood has not revealed this to you, but my Father who is in heaven. 18 And I tell you, you are Peter, and on this rock I will build my church, and the gates of he$$ shall not prevail against it. 19 I will give you the keys of the kingdom of heaven, and whatever you bind on earth shall be bound in heaven, and whatever you loose on earth shall be loosed in heaven.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 21:9
And the crowds that went before him and that followed him were shouting, “Hosanna to the Son of David! Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord! Hosanna in the highest!”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 23
37 “O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the city that kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to it! How often would I have gathered your children together as a hen gathers her brood under her wings, and you were not willing! 38 See, your house is left to you desolate. 39 For I tell you, you will not see me again, until you say, ‘Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.’”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 24
45 “Who then is the faithful and wise servant, whom his master has set over his household, to give them their food at the proper time? 46 Blessed is that servant whom his master will find so doing when he comes.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Mark 10
13 And they were bringing children to him that he might touch them, and the disciples rebuked them. 14 But when Jesus saw it, he was indignant and said to them, “Let the children come to me; do not hinder them, for to such belongs the kingdom of God. 15 Truly, I say to you, whoever does not receive the kingdom of God like a child shall not enter it.” 16 And he took them in his arms and blessed them, laying his hands on them.


----------



## formula1

Luke 1
39 In those days Mary arose and went with haste into the hill country, to a town in Judah, 40 and she entered the house of Zechariah and greeted Elizabeth. 41 And when Elizabeth heard the greeting of Mary, the baby leaped in her womb. And Elizabeth was filled with the Holy Spirit, 42 and she exclaimed with a loud cry, “Blessed are you among women, and blessed is the fruit of your womb! 43 And why is this granted to me that the mother of my Lord should come to me? 44 For behold, when the sound of your greeting came to my ears, the baby in my womb leaped for joy. 45 And blessed is she who believed that there would be[g] a fulfillment of what was spoken to her from the Lord.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 1
67 And his father Zechariah was filled with the Holy Spirit and prophesied, saying,
68 “Blessed be the Lord God of Israel, for he has visited and redeemed his people
69 and has raised up a horn of salvation for us in the house of his servant David,
70 as he spoke by the mouth of his holy prophets from of old,
71 that we should be saved from our enemies and from the hand of all who hate us;
72 to show the mercy promised to our fathers and to remember his holy covenant,
73 the oath that he swore to our father Abraham, to grant us
74 that we, being delivered from the hand of our enemies, might serve him without fear,
75 in holiness and righteousness before him all our days.
76 And you, child, will be called the prophet of the Most High; for you will go before the Lord to prepare his ways,
77 to give knowledge of salvation to his people in the forgiveness of their sins,
78 because of the tender mercy of our God, whereby the sunrise shall visit us from on high
79 to give light to those who sit in darkness and in the shadow of death, to guide our feet into the way of peace.”


----------



## formula1

*re:;*

Luke 2
25 Now there was a man in Jerusalem, whose name was Simeon, and this man was righteous and devout, waiting for the consolation of Israel, and the Holy Spirit was upon him. 26 And it had been revealed to him by the Holy Spirit that he would not see death before he had seen the Lord's Christ. 27 And he came in the Spirit into the temple, and when the parents brought in the child Jesus, to do for him according to the custom of the Law, 28 he took him up in his arms and blessed God and said,

29 “Lord, now you are letting your servant depart in peace, according to your word; 30 for my eyes have seen your salvation 31 that you have prepared in the presence of all peoples, 32 a light for revelation to the Gentiles, and for glory to your people Israel.”

33 And his father and his mother marveled at what was said about him. 34 And Simeon blessed them and said to Mary his mother, “Behold, this child is appointed for the fall and rising of many in Israel, and for a sign that is opposed 35 (and a sword will pierce through your own soul also), so that thoughts from many hearts may be revealed.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 11
27 As he said these things, a woman in the crowd raised her voice and said to him, “Blessed is the womb that bore you, and the breasts at which you nursed!” 28 But he said, “Blessed rather are those who hear the word of God and keep it!”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 12
35 “Stay dressed for action and keep your lamps burning, 36 and be like men who are waiting for their master to come home from the wedding feast, so that they may open the door to him at once when he comes and knocks. 37 Blessed are those servants whom the master finds awake when he comes. Truly, I say to you, he will dress himself for service and have them recline at table, and he will come and serve them. 38 If he comes in the second watch, or in the third, and finds them awake, blessed are those servants! 39 But know this, that if the master of the house had known at what hour the thief was coming, he would not have left his house to be broken into. 40 You also must be ready, for the Son of Man is coming at an hour you do not expect.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 14
12 He said also to the man who had invited him, “When you give a dinner or a banquet, do not invite your friends or your brothers or your relatives or rich neighbors, lest they also invite you in return and you be repaid. 13 But when you give a feast, invite the poor, the crippled, the lame, the blind, 14 and you will be blessed, because they cannot repay you. For you will be repaid at the resurrection of the just.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 24
50 And he led them out as far as Bethany, and lifting up his hands he blessed them. 51 While he blessed them, he parted from them and was carried up into heaven. 52 And they worshiped him and returned to Jerusalem with great joy, 53 and were continually in the temple blessing God.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

John 13
12 When he had washed their feet and put on his outer garments and resumed his place, he said to them, “Do you understand what I have done to you? 13 You call me Teacher and Lord, and you are right, for so I am. 14 If I then, your Lord and Teacher, have washed your feet, you also ought to wash one another's feet. 15 For I have given you an example, that you also should do just as I have done to you. 16 Truly, truly, I say to you, a servant is not greater than his master, nor is a messenger greater than the one who sent him. 17 If you know these things, blessed are you if you do them.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

John 20
26 Eight days later, his disciples were inside again, and Thomas was with them. Although the doors were locked, Jesus came and stood among them and said, “Peace be with you.” 27 Then he said to Thomas, “Put your finger here, and see my hands; and put out your hand, and place it in my side. Do not disbelieve, but believe.” 28 Thomas answered him, “My Lord and my God!” 29 Jesus said to him, “Have you believed because you have seen me? Blessed are those who have not seen and yet have believed.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Acts 3
25 You are the sons of the prophets and of the covenant that God made with your fathers, saying to Abraham, ‘And in your offspring shall all the families of the earth be blessed.’ 26 God, having raised up his servant, sent him to you first, to bless you by turning every one of you from your wickedness.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Acts 20
32 And now I commend you to God and to the word of his grace, which is able to build you up and to give you the inheritance among all those who are sanctified. 33 I coveted no one's silver or gold or apparel. 34 You yourselves know that these hands ministered to my necessities and to those who were with me. 35 In all things I have shown you that by working hard in this way we must help the weak and remember the words of the Lord Jesus, how he himself said, ‘It is more blessed to give than to receive.’”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 4
4 Now to the one who works, his wages are not counted as a gift but as his due. 5 And to the one who does not work but believes in him who justifies the ungodly, his faith is counted as righteousness, 6 just as David also speaks of the blessing of the one to whom God counts righteousness apart from works:

7 “Blessed are those whose lawless deeds are forgiven, and whose sins are covered;
8 blessed is the man against whom the Lord will not count his sin.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 12
14 Bless those who persecute you; bless and do not curse them. 15 Rejoice with those who rejoice, weep with those who weep. 16 Live in harmony with one another. Do not be haughty, but associate with the lowly.  Never be wise in your own sight. 17 Repay no one evil for evil, but give thought to do what is honorable in the sight of all.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 14:22
The faith that you have, keep between yourself and God. Blessed is the one who has no reason to pass judgment on himself for what he approves.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Corinthians 9
19 For though I am free from all, I have made myself a servant to all, that I might win more of them. 20 To the Jews I became as a Jew, in order to win Jews. To those under the law I became as one under the law (though not being myself under the law) that I might win those under the law. 21 To those outside the law I became as one outside the law (not being outside the law of God but under the law of Christ) that I might win those outside the law. 22 To the weak I became weak, that I might win the weak. I have become all things to all people, that by all means I might save some. 23 I do it all for the sake of the gospel, that I may share with them in its blessings.


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 1
3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies and God of all comfort, 4 who comforts us in all our affliction, so that we may be able to comfort those who are in any affliction, with the comfort with which we ourselves are comforted by God. 5 For as we share abundantly in Christ's sufferings, so through Christ we share abundantly in comfort too.


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 1:11
You also must help us by prayer, so that many will give thanks on our behalf for the blessing granted us through the prayers of many.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 3
7 Know then that it is those of faith who are the sons of Abraham. 8 And the Scripture, foreseeing that God would justify the Gentiles by faith, preached the gospel beforehand to Abraham, saying, “In you shall all the nations be blessed.” 9 So then, those who are of faith are blessed along with Abraham, the man of faith.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Galatians 3
10 For all who rely on works of the law are under a curse; for it is written, “Cursed be everyone who does not abide by all things written in the Book of the Law, and do them.” 11 Now it is evident that no one is justified before God by the law, for “The righteous shall live by faith.” 12 But the law is not of faith, rather “The one who does them shall live by them.” 13 Christ redeemed us from the curse of the law by becoming a curse for us—for it is written, “Cursed is everyone who is hanged on a tree”— 14 so that in Christ Jesus the blessing of Abraham might come to the Gentiles, so that we might receive the promised Spirit through faith.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ephesians 1:3
Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who has blessed us in Christ with every spiritual blessing in the heavenly places


----------



## formula1

*re:*

I Timothy 6
13 I charge you in the presence of God, who gives life to all things, and of Christ Jesus, who in his testimony before Pontius Pilate made the good confession, 14 to keep the commandment unstained and free from reproach until the appearing of our Lord Jesus Christ, 15 which he will display at the proper time—he who is the blessed and only Sovereign, the King of kings and Lord of lords, 16 who alone has immortality, who dwells in unapproachable light, whom no one has ever seen or can see. To him be honor and eternal dominion. Amen.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Titus 2
11 For the grace of God has appeared, bringing salvation for all people, 12 training us to renounce ungodliness and worldly passions, and to live self-controlled, upright, and godly lives in the present age, 13 waiting for our blessed hope, the appearing of the glory of our great God and Savior Jesus Christ, 14 who gave himself for us to redeem us from all lawlessness and to purify for himself a people for his own possession who are zealous for good works.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hebrews 6
7 For land that has drunk the rain that often falls on it, and produces a crop useful to those for whose sake it is cultivated, receives a blessing from God. 8 But if it bears thorns and thistles, it is worthless and near to being cursed, and its end is to be burned.


----------



## formula1

James 1:12
Blessed is the man who remains steadfast under trial, for when he has stood the test he will receive the crown of life, which God has promised to those who love him.


----------



## formula1

James 1
22 But be doers of the word, and not hearers only, deceiving yourselves. 23 For if anyone is a hearer of the word and not a doer, he is like a man who looks intently at his natural face in a mirror. 24 For he looks at himself and goes away and at once forgets what he was like. 25 But the one who looks into the perfect law, the law of liberty, and perseveres, being no hearer who forgets but a doer who acts, he will be blessed in his doing.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

James 3
7 For every kind of beast and bird, of reptile and sea creature, can be tamed and has been tamed by mankind, 8 but no human being can tame the tongue. It is a restless evil, full of deadly poison. 9 With it we bless our Lord and Father, and with it we curse people who are made in the likeness of God. 10 From the same mouth come blessing and cursing. My brothers, these things ought not to be so.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

James 5:11
Behold, we consider those blessed who remained steadfast. You have heard of the steadfastness of Job, and you have seen the purpose of the Lord, how the Lord is compassionate and merciful.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Peter 1
3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ! According to his great mercy, he has caused us to be born again to a living hope through the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead, 4 to an inheritance that is imperishable, undefiled, and unfading, kept in heaven for you, 5 who by God's power are being guarded through faith for a salvation ready to be revealed in the last time.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Peter 3:9
Do not repay evil for evil or reviling for reviling, but on the contrary, bless, for to this you were called, that you may obtain a blessing.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Peter 3
13 Now who is there to harm you if you are zealous for what is good? 14 But even if you should suffer for righteousness' sake, you will be blessed. Have no fear of them, nor be troubled, 15 but in your hearts honor Christ the Lord as holy, always being prepared to make a defense to anyone who asks you for a reason for the hope that is in you; yet do it with gentleness and respect, 16 having a good conscience, so that, when you are slandered, those who revile your good behavior in Christ may be put to shame. 17 For it is better to suffer for doing good, if that should be God's will, than for doing evil.


----------



## formula1

Missed yesterday so here are two for today:

1 Peter 4 12 
Beloved, do not be surprised at the fiery trial when it comes upon you to test you, as though something strange were happening to you. 13 But rejoice insofar as you share Christ's sufferings, that you may also rejoice and be glad when his glory is revealed. 14 If you are insulted for the name of Christ, you are blessed, because the Spirit of glory and of God rests upon you.

Revelation 1:3
Blessed is the one who reads aloud the words of this prophecy, and blessed are those who hear, and who keep what is written in it, for the time is near.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 5
11 Then I looked, and I heard around the throne and the living creatures and the elders the voice of many angels, numbering myriads of myriads and thousands of thousands, 12 saying with a loud voice, 

“Worthy is the Lamb who was slain,
to receive power and wealth and wisdom and might
and honor and glory and blessing!”

13 And I heard every creature in heaven and on earth and under the earth and in the sea, and all that is in them, saying, 

“To him who sits on the throne and to the Lamb
be blessing and honor and glory and might forever and ever!”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 7
9 After this I looked, and behold, a great multitude that no one could number, from every nation, from all tribes and peoples and languages, standing before the throne and before the Lamb, clothed in white robes, with palm branches in their hands, 10 and crying out with a loud voice, “Salvation belongs to our God who sits on the throne, and to the Lamb!” 11 And all the angels were standing around the throne and around the elders and the four living creatures, and they fell on their faces before the throne and worshiped God, 12 saying, “Amen! Blessing and glory and wisdom and thanksgiving and honor and power and might be to our God forever and ever! Amen.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 14:13
And I heard a voice from heaven saying, “Write this: Blessed are the dead who die in the Lord from now on.” “Blessed indeed,” says the Spirit, “that they may rest from their labors, for their deeds follow them!”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 16:15
“Behold, I am coming like a thief! Blessed is the one who stays awake, keeping his garments on, that he may not go about naked and be seen exposed!”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 19:9
And the angel said to me, “Write this: Blessed are those who are invited to the marriage supper of the Lamb.” And he said to me, “These are the true words of God.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Revelation 20:6
Blessed and holy is the one who shares in the first resurrection! Over such the second death has no power, but they will be priests of God and of Christ, and they will reign with him for a thousand years.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 22:7
“And behold, I am coming soon. Blessed is the one who keeps the words of the prophecy of this book.”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 22:14
Blessed are those who wash their robes, so that they may have the right to the tree of life and that they may enter the city by the gates.


----------



## formula1

Exodus 34
6 The Lord passed before him and proclaimed, “The Lord, the Lord, a God merciful and gracious, slow to anger, and abounding in steadfast love and faithfulness, 7 keeping steadfast love for thousands, forgiving iniquity and transgression and sin, but who will by no means clear the guilty, visiting the iniquity of the fathers on the children and the children's children, to the third and the fourth generation.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Deuteronomy 32:4
The Rock, his work is perfect, for all his ways are justice. A God of faithfulness and without iniquity, just and upright is he.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Samuel 26:23
The Lord rewards every man for his righteousness and his faithfulness, for the Lord gave you into my hand today, and I would not put out my hand against the Lord's anointed.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Kings 2 
When David's time to die drew near, he commanded Solomon his son, saying, 2 “I am about to go the way of all the earth. Be strong, and show yourself a man, 3 and keep the charge of the Lord your God, walking in his ways and keeping his statutes, his commandments, his rules, and his testimonies, as it is written in the Law of Moses, that you may prosper in all that you do and wherever you turn, 4 that the Lord may establish his word that he spoke concerning me, saying, ‘If your sons pay close attention to their way, to walk before me in faithfulness with all their heart and with all their soul, you shall not lack a man on the throne of Israel.’


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 25:10
All the paths of the Lord are steadfast love and faithfulness, for those who keep his covenant and his testimonies.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 26:3
For your steadfast love is before my eyes, and I walk in your faithfulness.

Psalm 30
9 What profit is there in my death, if I go down to the pit? Will the dust praise you? Will it tell of your faithfulness?
10 Hear, O Lord, and be merciful to me! O Lord, be my helper!”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 33 
1 Shout for joy in the Lord, O you righteous!  Praise befits the upright.
2 Give thanks to the Lord with the lyre; make melody to him with the harp of ten strings!
3 Sing to him a new song; play skillfully on the strings, with loud shouts.
4 For the word of the Lord is upright, and all his work is done in faithfulness.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 36
5 Your steadfast love, O Lord, extends to the heavens, your faithfulness to the clouds.
6 Your righteousness is like the mountains of God; your judgments are like the great deep; man and beast you save, O Lord.
7 How precious is your steadfast love, O God! The children of mankind take refuge in the shadow of your wings.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 37 
1 Fret not yourself because of evildoers; be not envious of wrongdoers!
2 For they will soon fade like the grass and wither like the green herb.
3 Trust in the Lord, and do good; dwell in the land and befriend faithfulness.
4 Delight yourself in the Lord, and he will give you the desires of your heart.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 40
10 I have not hidden your deliverance within my heart;  I have spoken of your faithfulness and your salvation; I have not concealed your steadfast love and your faithfulness from the great congregation.
11 As for you, O Lord, you will not restrain your mercy from me; your steadfast love and your faithfulness will ever preserve me!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 57
2 I cry out to God Most High, to God who fulfills his purpose for me.
3 He will send from heaven and save me;  he will put to shame him who tramples on me. Selah
God will send out his steadfast love and his faithfulness!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 57
9 I will give thanks to you, O Lord, among the peoples; I will sing praises to you among the nations.
10 For your steadfast love is great to the heavens, your faithfulness to the clouds.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 37
3 Trust in the Lord, and do good; dwell in the land and befriend faithfulness.
4 Delight yourself in the Lord, and he will give you the desires of your heart.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 40
10 I have not hidden your deliverance within my heart; I have spoken of your faithfulness and your salvation; I have not concealed your steadfast love and your faithfulness from the great congregation.  11 As for you, O Lord, you will not restrain your mercy from me; your steadfast love and your faithfulness will ever preserve me!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 57
9 I will give thanks to you, O Lord, among the peoples; I will sing praises to you among the nations.
10 For your steadfast love is great to the heavens, your faithfulness to the clouds.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 69:13
But as for me, my prayer is to you, O Lord. At an acceptable time, O God, in the abundance of your steadfast love answer me in your saving faithfulness.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 85
8 Let me hear what God the Lord will speak, for he will speak peace to his people, to his saints; but let them not turn back to folly.
9 Surely his salvation is near to those who fear him, that glory may dwell in our land.
10 Steadfast love and faithfulness meet; righteousness and peace kiss each other.
11 Faithfulness springs up from the ground, and righteousness looks down from the sky.
12 Yes, the Lord will give what is good, and our land will yield its increase.
13 Righteousness will go before him and make his footsteps a way.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 89
14 Righteousness and justice are the foundation of your throne; steadfast love and faithfulness go before you.
15 Blessed are the people who know the festal shout, who walk, O Lord, in the light of your face,
16 who exult in your name all the day and in your righteousness are exalted.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 91
1 He who dwells in the shelter of the Most High will abide in the shadow of the Almighty.
2 I will say to the Lord, “My refuge and my fortress, my God, in whom I trust.”
3 For he will deliver you from the snare of the fowler and from the deadly pestilence.
4 He will cover you with his pinions, and under his wings you will find refuge; his faithfulness is a shield and buckler.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 92 
1 It is good to give thanks to the Lord, to sing praises to your name, O Most High;
2 to declare your steadfast love in the morning, and your faithfulness by night,
3 to the music of the lute and the harp, to the melody of the lyre.
4 For you, O Lord, have made me glad by your work; at the works of your hands I sing for joy.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 98
2 The Lord has made known his salvation; he has revealed his righteousness in the sight of the nations.
3 He has remembered his steadfast love and faithfulness to the house of Israel.  All the ends of the earth have seen the salvation of our God.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 100:5
For the Lord is good; his steadfast love endures forever, and his faithfulness to all generations.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 111
7 The works of His hands are faithful and just; all His precepts are trustworthy;
8 they are established forever and ever, to be performed with faithfulness and uprightness.
9 He sent redemption to His people; He has commanded His covenant forever.  Holy and awesome is His name!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 115:1
Not to us, O Lord, not to us, but to your name give glory, for the sake of your steadfast love and your faithfulness!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 117
1 Praise the Lord, all nations! Extol him, all peoples!
2 For great is his steadfast love toward us, and the faithfulness of the Lord endures forever.  Praise the Lord!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 119
75 I know, O Lord, that your rules are righteous, and that in faithfulness you have afflicted me.
76 Let your steadfast love comfort me according to your promise to your servant.
77 Let your mercy come to me, that I may live; for your law is my delight.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 119:90
Your faithfulness endures to all generations; you have established the earth, and it stands fast.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 119
137 Righteous are you, O Lord, and right are your rules.
138 You have appointed your testimonies in righteousness and in all faithfulness.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 138:2
I bow down toward your holy temple and give thanks to your name for your steadfast love and your faithfulness, for you have exalted above all things your name and your word.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 143 
1 Hear my prayer, O Lord; give ear to my pleas for mercy!  In your faithfulness answer me, in your righteousness!
2 Enter not into judgment with your servant, for no one living is righteous before you.
3 For the enemy has pursued my soul; he has crushed my life to the ground; he has made me sit in darkness like those long dead.
4 Therefore my spirit faints within me; my heart within me is appalled.
5 I remember the days of old; I meditate on all that you have done; I ponder the work of your hands.
6 I stretch out my hands to you; my soul thirsts for you like a parched land. Selah
7 Answer me quickly, O Lord! My spirit fails!  Hide not your face from me, lest I be like those who go down to the pit.
8 Let me hear in the morning of your steadfast love, for in you I trust.  Make me know the way I should go, for to you I lift up my soul.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 3
3 Let not steadfast love and faithfulness forsake you; bind them around your neck; write them on the tablet of your heart.
4 So you will find favor and good success in the sight of God and man.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 14:22
Do they not go astray who devise evil? Those who devise good meet steadfast love and faithfulness.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 16:6
By steadfast love and faithfulness iniquity is atoned for, and by the fear of the Lord one turns away from evil.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 11
1 There shall come forth a shoot from the stump of Jesse, and a branch from his roots shall bear fruit.
2 And the Spirit of the Lord shall rest upon him, the Spirit of wisdom and understanding, the Spirit of counsel and might,the Spirit of knowledge and the fear of the Lord.
3 And his delight shall be in the fear of the Lord.  He shall not judge by what his eyes see, or decide disputes by what his ears hear,
4 but with righteousness he shall judge the poor, and decide with equity for the meek of the earth; and he shall strike the earth with the rod of his mouth, and with the breath of his lips he shall kill the wicked.
5 Righteousness shall be the belt of his waist, and faithfulness the belt of his loins.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 38
17 Behold, it was for my welfare that I had great bitterness; but in love you have delivered my life from the pit of destruction, for you have cast all my sins behind your back.
18 For Sheol does not thank you; death does not praise you; those who go down to the pit do not hope for your faithfulness.
19 The living, the living, he thanks you, as I do this day;
the father makes known to the children your faithfulness.


----------



## formula1

Lamentations 3
21 But this I call to mind, and therefore I have hope:
22 The steadfast love of the Lord never ceases; his mercies never come to an end;
23 they are new every morning; great is your faithfulness.
24 “The Lord is my portion,” says my soul,  “therefore I will hope in him.”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Zechariah 8
7 Thus says the Lord of hosts: Behold, I will save my people from the east country and from the west country, 8 and I will bring them to dwell in the midst of Jerusalem. And they shall be my people, and I will be their God, in faithfulness and in righteousness.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 23:23
Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you tithe mint and dill and cumin, and have neglected the weightier matters of the law: justice and mercy and faithfulness. These you ought to have done, without neglecting the others.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 3:3
What if some were unfaithful? Does their faithlessness nullify the faithfulness of God?


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Galatians 5
22 But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, 23 gentleness, self-control; against such things there is no law. 24 And those who belong to Christ Jesus have crucified the flesh with its passions and desires.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Exodus 33:19
And he said, “I will make all my goodness pass before you and will proclaim before you my name ‘The Lord.’ And I will be gracious to whom I will be gracious, and will show mercy on whom I will show mercy.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Chronicles 21:13
Then David said to Gad, “I am in great distress. Let me fall into the hand of the Lord, for his mercy is very great, but do not let me fall into the hand of man.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 23:6
Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life, and I shall dwell in the house of the Lord forever.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 25
6 Remember your mercy, O Lord, and your steadfast love, for they have been from of old.
7 Remember not the sins of my youth or my transgressions; according to your steadfast love remember me, for the sake of your goodness, O Lord!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 28 
1 To you, O Lord, I call; my rock, be not deaf to me, lest, if you be silent to me, I become like those who go down to the pit.
2 Hear the voice of my pleas for mercy, when I cry to you for help, when I lift up my hands toward your most holy sanctuary.
3 Do not drag me off with the wicked, with the workers of evil who speak peace with their neighbors while evil is in their hearts.
4 Give to them according to their work and according to the evil of their deeds; give to them according to the work of their hands; render them their due reward.
5 Because they do not regard the works of the Lord or the work of his hands, he will tear them down and build them up no more.
6 Blessed be the Lord! For he has heard the voice of my pleas for mercy.
7 The Lord is my strength and my shield; in him my heart trusts, and I am helped; my heart exults, and with my song I give thanks to him.
8 The Lord is the strength of his people; he is the saving refuge of his anointed.
9 Oh, save your people and bless your heritage! Be their shepherd and carry them forever.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 31
21 Blessed be the Lord, for he has wondrously shown his steadfast love to me when I was in a besieged city.
22 I had said in my alarm, “I am cut off from your sight.” But you heard the voice of my pleas for mercy when I cried to you for help.
23 Love the Lord, all you his saints!  The Lord preserves the faithful but abundantly repays the one who acts in pride.
24 Be strong, and let your heart take courage, all you who wait for the Lord!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 40
9 I have told the glad news of deliverance in the great congregation; behold, I have not restrained my lips, as you know, O Lord.
10 I have not hidden your deliverance within my heart;  I have spoken of your faithfulness and your salvation;  I have not concealed your steadfast love and your faithfulness from the great congregation.
11 As for you, O Lord, you will not restrain your mercy from me; your steadfast love and your faithfulness will ever preserve me!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 51 
1 Have mercy on me,O God, according to your steadfast love; according to your abundant mercy blot out my transgressions.
2 Wash me thoroughly from my iniquity, and cleanse me from my sin!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 55:1
Give ear to my prayer, O God, and hide not yourself from my plea for mercy!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 69:16
Answer me, O Lord, for your steadfast love is good; according to your abundant mercy, turn to me.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 103
2 Bless the Lord, O my soul,
    and forget not all his benefits,
3 who forgives all your iniquity,
    who heals all your diseases,
4 who redeems your life from the pit,
    who crowns you with steadfast love and mercy,
5 who satisfies you with good
    so that your youth is renewed like the eagle's.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 116 
1 I love the Lord, because he has heard my voice and my pleas for mercy.
2 Because he inclined his ear to me, therefore I will call on him as long as I live.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 119:77
Let your mercy come to me, that I may live; for your law is my delight.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 119:156
Great is your mercy, O Lord; give me life according to your rules.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 123:2
Behold, as the eyes of servants look to the hand of their master, as the eyes of a maidservant to the hand of her mistress, so our eyes look to the Lord our God, till he has mercy upon us.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 130 
1 Out of the depths I cry to you, O Lord!
2  O Lord, hear my voice!  Let your ears be attentive to the voice of my pleas for mercy!
3 If you, O Lord, should mark iniquities, O Lord, who could stand?
4 But with you there is forgiveness, that you may be feared.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 143
1 Hear my prayer, O Lord; give ear to my pleas for mercy!  In your faithfulness answer me, in your righteousness!
2 Enter not into judgment with your servant, for no one living is righteous before you.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 145
8 The Lord is gracious and merciful, slow to anger and abounding in steadfast love.
9 The Lord is good to all, and his mercy is over all that he has made.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 12:10
Whoever is righteous has regard for the life of his beast, but the mercy of the wicked is cruel.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 28:13
Whoever conceals his transgressions will not prosper, but he who confesses and forsakes them will obtain mercy.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 30:18
Therefore the Lord waits to be gracious to you, and therefore he exalts himself to show mercy to you. For the Lord is a God of justice; blessed are all those who wait for him.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Amen


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Daniel 9:18
O my God, incline your ear and hear. Open your eyes and see our desolations, and the city that is called by your name. For we do not present our pleas before you because of our righteousness, but because of your great mercy.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hosea 2
19 And I will betroth you to me forever. I will betroth you to me in righteousness and in justice, in steadfast love and in mercy. 20 I will betroth you to me in faithfulness. And you shall know the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Habakkuk 3:2
O Lord, I have heard the report of you, and your work, O Lord, do I fear. In the midst of the years revive it; in the midst of the years make it known; in wrath remember mercy.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Zechariah 7
8 And the word of the Lord came to Zechariah, saying, 9 “Thus says the Lord of hosts, Render true judgments, show kindness and mercy to one another, 10 do not oppress the widow, the fatherless, the sojourner, or the poor, and let none of you devise evil against another in your heart.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Zechariah 12
10 And I will pour out on the house of David and the inhabitants of Jerusalem a spirit of grace and pleas for mercy, so that, when they look on me, on him whom they have pierced, they shall mourn for him, as one mourns for an only child, and weep bitterly over him, as one weeps over a firstborn.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Matthew 5:7
Blessed are the merciful, for they shall receive mercy.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 9
10 And as Jesus reclined at table in the house, behold, many tax collectors and sinners came and were reclining with Jesus and his disciples. 11 And when the Pharisees saw this, they said to his disciples, “Why does your teacher eat with tax collectors and sinners?” 12 But when he heard it, he said, “Those who are well have no need of a physician, but those who are sick. 13 Go and learn what this means: ‘I desire mercy, and not sacrifice.’ For I came not to call the righteous, but sinners.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 12
7 And if you had known what this means, ‘I desire mercy, and not sacrifice,’ you would not have condemned the guiltless. 8 For the Son of Man is lord of the Sabbath.”


----------



## formula1

*Re*

Matthew 15
21 And Jesus went away from there and withdrew to the district of Tyre and Sidon. 22 And behold, a Canaanite woman from that region came out and was crying, “Have mercy on me, O Lord, Son of David; my daughter is severely oppressed by a demon.” 23 But he did not answer her a word. And his disciples came and begged him, saying, “Send her away, for she is crying out after us.” 24 He answered, “I was sent only to the lost sheep of the house of Israel.” 25 But she came and knelt before him, saying, “Lord, help me.” 26 And he answered, “It is not right to take the children's bread and throw it to the dogs.” 27 She said, “Yes, Lord, yet even the dogs eat the crumbs that fall from their masters' table.” 28 Then Jesus answered her, “O woman, great is your faith! Be it done for you as you desire.” And her daughter was healed instantly


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 23:23
“Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you tithe mint and dill and cumin, and have neglected the weightier matters of the law: justice and mercy and faithfulness. These you ought to have done, without neglecting the others.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Mark 5
18 As he was getting into the boat, the man who had been possessed with demons begged him that he might be with him. 19 And he did not permit him but said to him, “Go home to your friends and tell them how much the Lord has done for you, and how he has had mercy on you.” 20 And he went away and began to proclaim in the Decapolis how much Jesus had done for him, and everyone marveled.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Luke 10
30 Jesus replied, “A man was going down from Jerusalem to Jericho, and he fell among robbers, who stripped him and beat him and departed, leaving him half dead. 31 Now by chance a priest was going down that road, and when he saw him he passed by on the other side. 32 So likewise a Levite, when he came to the place and saw him, passed by on the other side. 33 But a Samaritan, as he journeyed, came to where he was, and when he saw him, he had compassion. 34 He went to him and bound up his wounds, pouring on oil and wine. Then he set him on his own animal and brought him to an inn and took care of him. 35 And the next day he took out two denarii and gave them to the innkeeper, saying, ‘Take care of him, and whatever more you spend, I will repay you when I come back.’ 36 Which of these three, do you think, proved to be a neighbor to the man who fell among the robbers?” 37 He said, “The one who showed him mercy.” And Jesus said to him, “You go, and do likewise.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 9
14 What shall we say then? Is there injustice on God's part? By no means! 15 For he says to Moses, “I will have mercy on whom I have mercy, and I will have compassion on whom I have compassion.” 16 So then it depends not on human will or exertion, but on God, who has mercy. 17 For the Scripture says to Pharaoh, “For this very purpose I have raised you up, that I might show my power in you, and that my name might be proclaimed in all the earth.” 18 So then he has mercy on whomever he wills, and he hardens whomever he wills.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 11
30 For just as you were at one time disobedient to God but now have received mercy because of their disobedience, 31 so they too have now been disobedient in order that by the mercy shown to you they also may now receive mercy. 32 For God has consigned all to disobedience, that he may have mercy on all.


----------



## formula1

Romans 12 
6 Having gifts that differ according to the grace given to us, let us use them: if prophecy, in proportion to our faith; 7 if service, in our serving; the one who teaches, in his teaching; 8 the one who exhorts, in his exhortation; the one who contributes, in generosity; the one who leads, with zeal; the one who does acts of mercy, with cheerfulness.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 15 
8 For I tell you that Christ became a servant to the circumcised to show God's truthfulness, in order to confirm the promises given to the patriarchs, 9 and in order that the Gentiles might glorify God for his mercy.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 6
14 But far be it from me to boast except in the cross of our Lord Jesus Christ, by which the world has been crucified to me, and I to the world. 15 For neither circumcision counts for anything, nor uncircumcision, but a new creation. 16 And as for all who walk by this rule, peace and mercy be upon them, and upon the Israel of God.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ephesians 2
4 But God, being rich in mercy, because of the great love with which he loved us, 5 even when we were dead in our trespasses, made us alive together with Christ—by grace you have been saved— 6 and raised us up with him and seated us with him in the heavenly places in Christ Jesus, 7 so that in the coming ages he might show the immeasurable riches of his grace in kindness toward us in Christ Jesus.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Timothy 1
12 I thank him who has given me strength, Christ Jesus our Lord, because he judged me faithful, appointing me to his service, 13 though formerly I was a blasphemer, persecutor, and insolent opponent. But I received mercy because I had acted ignorantly in unbelief, 14 and the grace of our Lord overflowed for me with the faith and love that are in Christ Jesus.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Timothy 1
15 The saying is trustworthy and deserving of full acceptance, that Christ Jesus came into the world to save sinners, of whom I am the foremost. 16 But I received mercy for this reason, that in me, as the foremost, Jesus Christ might display his perfect patience as an example to those who were to believe in him for eternal life.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Titus 3
4 But when the goodness and loving kindness of God our Savior appeared, 5 He saved us, not because of works done by us in righteousness, but according to His own mercy, by the washing of regeneration and renewal of the Holy Spirit, 6 whom He poured out on us richly through Jesus Christ our Savior, 7 so that being justified by His grace we might become heirs according to the hope of eternal life.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hebrews 4
14 Since then we have a great high priest who has passed through the heavens, Jesus, the Son of God, let us hold fast our confession. 15 For we do not have a high priest who is unable to sympathize with our weaknesses, but one who in every respect has been tempted as we are, yet without sin. 16 Let us then with confidence draw near to the throne of grace, that we may receive mercy and find grace to help in time of need.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

James 2
12 So speak and so act as those who are to be judged under the law of liberty. 13 For judgment is without mercy to one who has shown no mercy. Mercy triumphs over judgment.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

James 3
 17 But the wisdom from above is first pure, then peaceable, gentle, open to reason, full of mercy and good fruits, impartial and sincere. 18 And a harvest of righteousness is sown in peace by those who make peace.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Peter 1
3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ! According to his great mercy, he has caused us to be born again to a living hope through the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead, 4 to an inheritance that is imperishable, undefiled, and unfading, kept in heaven for you


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Peter 2
9 But you are a chosen race, a royal priesthood, a holy nation, a people for his own possession, that you may proclaim the excellencies of him who called you out of darkness into his marvelous light. 10 Once you were not a people, but now you are God's people; once you had not received mercy, but now you have received mercy.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

2 John 1:3
Grace, mercy, and peace will be with us, from God the Father and from Jesus Christ the Father's Son, in truth and love.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Jude
20 But you, beloved, building yourselves up in your most holy faith and praying in the Holy Spirit, 21 keep yourselves in the love of God, waiting for the mercy of our Lord Jesus Christ that leads to eternal life. 22 And have mercy on those who doubt; 23 save others by snatching them out of the fire; to others show mercy with fear, hating even the garment stained by the flesh.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Esther 2:17
The king loved Esther more than all the women, and she won grace and favor in his sight more than all the virgins, so that he set the royal crown on her head and made her queen instead of Vashti.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 86
6 Give ear, O Lord, to my prayer; listen to my plea for grace.
7 In the day of my trouble I call upon you, for you answer me.
8 There is none like you among the gods, O Lord, nor are there any works like yours.
9 All the nations you have made shall come and worship before you, O Lord, and shall glorify your name.
10 For you are great and do wondrous things; you alone are God.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 1
8 Hear, my son, your father's instruction,Censoredand forsake not your mother's teaching,
9 for they are a graceful garland for your headCensoredand pendants for your neck.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Jeremiah 31
2 Thus says the Lord: “The people who survived the sword found grace in the wilderness; when Israel sought for rest,
3 the Lord appeared to him from far away.  I have loved you with an everlasting love; therefore I have continued my faithfulness to you.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Zechariah 12:10
And I will pour out on the house of David and the inhabitants of Jerusalem a spirit of grace and pleas for mercy, so that, when they look on me, on him whom they have pierced, they shall mourn for him, as one mourns for an only child, and weep bitterly over him, as one weeps over a firstborn


----------



## formula1

*re:*

John 1:14
And the Word became flesh and dwelt among us, and we have seen his glory, glory as of the only Son from the Father, full of grace and truth.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

John 1
16 For from his fullness we have all received, grace upon grace. 17 For the law was given through Moses; grace and truth came through Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Acts 4:33
And with great power the apostles were giving their testimony to the resurrection of the Lord Jesus, and great grace was upon them all.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Acts 6:8
And Stephen, full of grace and power, was doing great wonders and signs among the people.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Acts 11
19 Now those who were scattered because of the persecution that arose over Stephen traveled as far as Phoenicia and Cyprus and Antioch, speaking the word to no one except Jews. 20 But there were some of them, men of Cyprus and Cyrene, who on coming to Antioch spoke to the Hellenists also, preaching the Lord Jesus. 21 And the hand of the Lord was with them, and a great number who believed turned to the Lord. 22 The report of this came to the ears of the church in Jerusalem, and they sent Barnabas to Antioch. 23 When he came and saw the grace of God, he was glad, and he exhorted them all to remain faithful to the Lord with steadfast purpose


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Acts 13:43
And after the meeting of the synagogue broke up, many Jews and devout converts to Judaism followed Paul and Barnabas, who, as they spoke with them, urged them to continue in the grace of God.


----------



## formula1

Acts 15
5 But some believers who belonged to the party of the Pharisees rose up and said, “It is necessary to circumcise them and to order them to keep the law of Moses.”  6 The apostles and the elders were gathered together to consider this matter. 7 And after there had been much debate, Peter stood up and said to them, “Brothers, you know that in the early days God made a choice among you, that by my mouth the Gentiles should hear the word of the gospel and believe. 8 And God, who knows the heart, bore witness to them, by giving them the Holy Spirit just as he did to us, 9 and he made no distinction between us and them, having cleansed their hearts by faith. 10 Now, therefore, why are you putting God to the test by placing a yoke on the neck of the disciples that neither our fathers nor we have been able to bear? 11 But we believe that we will be saved through the grace of the Lord Jesus, just as they will.”


----------



## formula1

Acts 20:24
But I do not account my life of any value nor as precious to myself, if only I may finish my course and the ministry that I received from the Lord Jesus, to testify to the gospel of the grace of God.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Acts 20:32
And now I commend you to God and to the word of his grace, which is able to build you up and to give you the inheritance among all those who are sanctified.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 1
1 Paul, a servant of Christ Jesus, called to be an apostle, set apart for the gospel of God, 2 which he promised beforehand through his prophets in the holy Scriptures, concerning his Son, who was descended from David according to the flesh 4 and was declared to be the Son of God in power according to the Spirit of holiness by his resurrection from the dead, Jesus Christ our Lord, 5 through whom we have received grace and apostleship to bring about the obedience of faith for the sake of his name among all the nations, 6 including you who are called to belong to Jesus Christ, 7 To all those in Rome who are loved by God and called to be saints:  Grace to you and peace from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 3
21 But now the righteousness of God has been manifested apart from the law, although the Law and the Prophets bear witness to it— 22 the righteousness of God through faith in Jesus Christ for all who believe. For there is no distinction: 23 for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, 24 and are justified by his grace as a gift, through the redemption that is in Christ Jesus, 25 whom God put forward as a propitiation by his blood, to be received by faith.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 4
13 For the promise to Abraham and his offspring that he would be heir of the world did not come through the law but through the righteousness of faith. 14 For if it is the adherents of the law who are to be the heirs, faith is null and the promise is void. 15 For the law brings wrath, but where there is no law there is no transgression.  16 That is why it depends on faith, in order that the promise may rest on grace and be guaranteed to all his offspring—not only to the adherent of the law but also to the one who shares the faith of Abraham, who is the father of us all


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 5 
1 Therefore, since we have been justified by faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ. 2 Through him we have also obtained access by faith into this grace in which we stand, and we rejoice in hope of the glory of God.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 5
15 But the free gift is not like the trespass. For if many died through one man's trespass, much more have the grace of God and the free gift by the grace of that one man Jesus Christ abounded for many. 16 And the free gift is not like the result of that one man's sin. For the judgment following one trespass brought condemnation, but the free gift following many trespasses brought justification. 17 For if, because of one man's trespass, death reigned through that one man, much more will those who receive the abundance of grace and the free gift of righteousness reign in life through the one man Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 5
20 Now the law came in to increase the trespass, but where sin increased, grace abounded all the more, 21 so that, as sin reigned in death, grace also might reign through righteousness leading to eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 6 
1 What shall we say then? Are we to continue in sin that grace may abound? 2 By no means! How can we who died to sin still live in it? 3 Do you not know that all of us who have been baptized into Christ Jesus were baptized into his death? 4 We were buried therefore with him by baptism into death, in order that, just as Christ was raised from the dead by the glory of the Father, we too might walk in newness of life.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 11
1 I ask, then, has God rejected his people? By no means! For I myself am an Israelite, a descendant of Abraham, a member of the tribe of Benjamin. 2 God has not rejected his people whom he foreknew. Do you not know what the Scripture says of Elijah, how he appeals to God against Israel? 3 “Lord, they have killed your prophets, they have demolished your altars, and I alone am left, and they seek my life.” 4 But what is God's reply to him? “I have kept for myself seven thousand men who have not bowed the knee to Baal.” 5 So too at the present time there is a remnant, chosen by grace. 6 But if it is by grace, it is no longer on the basis of works; otherwise grace would no longer be grace.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 12
3 For by the grace given to me I say to everyone among you not to think of himself more highly than he ought to think, but to think with sober judgment, each according to the measure of faith that God has assigned. 4 For as in one body we have many members,and the members do not all have the same function, 5 so we, though many, are one body in Christ, and individually members one of another.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 16
17 I appeal to you, brothers, to watch out for those who cause divisions and create obstacles contrary to the doctrine that you have been taught; avoid them. 18 For such persons do not serve our Lord Christ, but their own appetites, and by smooth talk and flattery they deceive the hearts of the naive. 19 For your obedience is known to all, so that I rejoice over you, but I want you to be wise as to what is good and innocent as to what is evil. 20 The God of peace will soon crush Satan under your feet. The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ be with you.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Corinthians 1
4 I give thanks to my God always for you because of the grace of God that was given you in Christ Jesus, 5 that in every way you were enriched in him in all speech and all knowledge— 6 even as the testimony about Christ was confirmed among you— 7 so that you are not lacking in any gift, as you wait for the revealing of our Lord Jesus Christ, 8 who will sustain you to the end, guiltless in the day of our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Corinthians 3:10
According to the grace of God given to me, like a skilled master builder I laid a foundation, and someone else is building upon it. Let each one take care how he builds upon it.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Corinthians 15
9 For I am the least of the apostles, unworthy to be called an apostle, because I persecuted the church of God. 10 But by the grace of God I am what I am, and his grace toward me was not in vain. On the contrary, I worked harder than any of them, though it was not I, but the grace of God that is with me.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

2 Corinthians 1:12
For our boast is this, the testimony of our conscience, that we behaved in the world with simplicity and godly sincerity, not by earthly wisdom but by the grace of God, and supremely so toward you.


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 4
13 Since we have the same spirit of faith according to what has been written, “I believed, and so I spoke,” we also believe, and so we also speak, 14 knowing that he who raised the Lord Jesus will raise us also with Jesus and bring us with you into his presence. 15 For it is all for your sake, so that as grace extends to more and more people it may increase thanksgiving, to the glory of God.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

2 Corithians 5
17 Therefore, if anyone is in Christ, he is a new creation. The old has passed away; behold, the new has come. 18 All this is from God, who through Christ reconciled us to himself and gave us the ministry of reconciliation; 19 that is, in Christ God was reconciling the world to himself, not counting their trespasses against them, and entrusting to us the message of reconciliation. 20 Therefore, we are ambassadors for Christ, God making his appeal through us. We implore you on behalf of Christ, be reconciled to God. 21 For our sake he made him to be sin who knew no sin, so that in him we might become the righteousness of God.

2 Corinthians 6 
1 Working together with him, then, we appeal to you not to receive the grace of God in vain. 2 For he says,

“In a favorable time I listened to you, and in a day of salvation I have helped you.”

Behold, now is the favorable time; behold, now is the day of salvation.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

2 Corinthians 9
6 The point is this: whoever sows sparingly will also reap sparingly, and whoever sows bountifully will also reap bountifully. 7 Each one must give as he has decided in his heart, not reluctantly or under compulsion, for God loves a cheerful giver. 8 And God is able to make all grace abound to you, so that having all sufficiency in all things at all times, you may abound in every good work.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

2 Corinthians 12:9
But he said to me, “My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness.” Therefore I will boast all the more gladly of my weaknesses, so that the power of Christ may rest upon me.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Corinthians 13:14
The grace of the Lord Jesus Christ and the love of God and the fellowship of the Holy Spirit be with you all.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Galatians 1
6 I am astonished that you are so quickly deserting him who called you in the grace of Christ and are turning to a different gospel— 7 not that there is another one, but there are some who trouble you and want to distort the gospel of Christ. 8 But even if we or an angel from heaven should preach to you a gospel contrary to the one we preached to you, let him be accursed.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Galatians 2
19 For through the law I died to the law, so that I might live to God. 20 I have been crucified with Christ. It is no longer I who live, but Christ who lives in me. And the life I now live in the flesh I live by faith in the Son of God, who loved me and gave himself for me. 21 I do not nullify the grace of God, for if righteousness were through the law, then Christ died for no purpose.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Galatians 5
3 I testify again to every man who accepts circumcision that he is obligated to keep the whole law. 4 You are severed from Christ, you who would be justified by the law; you have fallen away from grace. 5 For through the Spirit, by faith, we ourselves eagerly wait for the hope of righteousness. 6 For in Christ Jesus neither circumcision nor un-circumcision counts for anything, but only faith working through love.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 1
3CensoredBlessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who has blessed us in Christ with every spiritual blessing in the heavenly places, 4Censoredeven as he chose us in him before the foundation of the world, that we should be holy and blameless before him. In love 5Censoredhe predestined us for adoption to himself as sons through Jesus Christ, according to the purpose of his will, 6Censoredto the praise of his glorious grace, with which he has blessed us in the Beloved. 7CensoredIn him we have redemption through his blood, the forgiveness of our trespasses, according to the riches of his grace, 8Censoredwhich he lavished upon us, in all wisdom and insight 9Censoredmaking known to us the mystery of his will, according to his purpose, which he set forth in Christ 10Censoredas a plan for the fullness of time, to unite all things in him, things in heaven and things on earth.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ephesians 2
4 But God, being rich in mercy, because of the great love with which he loved us, 5 even when we were dead in our trespasses, made us alive together with Christ—by grace you have been saved— 6 and raised us up with him and seated us with him in the heavenly places in Christ Jesus, 7 so that in the coming ages he might show the immeasurable riches of his grace in kindness toward us in Christ Jesus. 8 For by grace you have been saved through faith. And this is not your own doing; it is the gift of God, 9 not a result of works, so that no one may boast.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ephesians 3
1 For this reason I, Paul, a prisoner of Christ Jesus on behalf of you Gentile 2 assuming that you have heard of the stewardship of God's grace that was given to me for you, 3 how the mystery was made known to me by revelation, as I have written briefly. 4 When you read this, you can perceive my insight into the mystery of Christ, 5 which was not made known to the sons of men in other generations as it has now been revealed to his holy apostles and prophets by the Spirit. 6 This mystery is that the Gentiles are fellow heirs, members of the same body, and partakers of the promise in Christ Jesus through the gospel.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ephesians 3 
7 Of this gospel I was made a minister according to the gift of God's grace, which was given me by the working of his power. 8 To me, though I am the very least of all the saints, this grace was given, to preach to the Gentiles the unsearchable riches of Christ, 9 and to bring to light for everyone what is the plan of the mystery hidden for ages in* God, who created all things, 10 so that through the church the manifold wisdom of God might now be made known to the rulers and authorities in the heavenly places. 11 This was according to the eternal purpose that he has realized in Christ Jesus our Lord, 12 in whom we have boldness and access with confidence through our faith in him.*


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ephesians 4
4 There is one body and one Spirit—just as you were called to the one hope that belongs to your call— 5 one Lord, one faith, one baptism, 6 one God and Father of all, who is over all and through all and in all. 7 But grace was given to each one of us according to the measure of Christ's gift.


----------



## j_seph

Thank you


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ephesians 4:29
Let no corrupting talk come out of your mouths, but only such as is good for building up, as fits the occasion, that it may give grace to those who hear.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ephesians 6:24
Grace be with all who love our Lord Jesus Christ with love incorruptible.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Phillipians 1
3 I thank my God in all my remembrance of you, 4 always in every prayer of mine for you all making my prayer with joy, 5 because of your partnership in the gospel from the first day until now. 6 And I am sure of this, that he who began a good work in you will bring it to completion at the day of Jesus Christ. 7 It is right for me to feel this way about you all, because I hold you in my heart, for you are all partakers with me of grace, both in my imprisonment and in the defense and confirmation of the gospel.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Colossians 1 
3 We always thank God, the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, when we pray for you, 4 since we heard of your faith in Christ Jesus and of the love that you have for all the saints, 5 because of the hope laid up for you in heaven. Of this you have heard before in the word of the truth, the gospel, 6 which has come to you, as indeed in the whole world it is bearing fruit and increasing—as it also does among you, since the day you heard it and understood the grace of God in truth


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Thessalonians 1
11 To this end we always pray for you, that our God may make you worthy of his calling and may fulfill every resolve for good and every work of faith by his power, 12 so that the name of our Lord Jesus may be glorified in you, and you in him, according to the grace of our God and the Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Thessalonians 2
16 Now may our Lord Jesus Christ himself, and God our Father, who loved us and gave us eternal comfort and good hope through grace, 17 comfort your hearts and establish them in every good work and word.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Timothy 1
12 I thank him who has given me strength, Christ Jesus our Lord, because he judged me faithful, appointing me to his service, 13 though formerly I was a blasphemer, persecutor, and insolent opponent. But I received mercy because I had acted ignorantly in unbelief, 14 and the grace of our Lord overflowed for me with the faith and love that are in Christ Jesus.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

2 Timothy 1
8 Therefore do not be ashamed of the testimony about our Lord, nor of me his prisoner, but share in suffering for the gospel by the power of God, 9 who saved us and called us to a holy calling, not because of our works but because of his own purpose and grace, which he gave us in Christ Jesus before the ages began,10 and which now has been manifested through the appearing of our Savior Christ Jesus, who abolished death and brought life and immortality to light through the gospel


----------



## formula1

*re:*

2 Timothy 2
2 You then, my child, be strengthened by the grace that is in Christ Jesus, 2 and what you have heard from me in the presence of many witnesses entrust to faithful men, who will be able to teach others also. 3 Share in suffering as a good soldier of Christ Jesus. 4 No soldier gets entangled in civilian pursuits, since his aim is to please the one who enlisted him.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Titus 2
11 For the grace of God has appeared, bringing salvation for all people, 12 training us to renounce ungodliness and worldly passions, and to live self-controlled, upright, and godly lives in the present age, 13 waiting for our blessed hope, the appearing of the glory of our great God and Savior Jesus Christ, 14 who gave himself for us to redeem us from all lawlessness and to purify for himself a people for his own possession who are zealous for good works.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Titus 3 ( live from the deer stand)
4 But when the goodness and loving kindness of God our Savior appeared, 5 he saved us, not because of works done by us in righteousness, but according to his own mercy, by the washing of regeneration and renewal of the Holy Spirit, 6 whom he poured out on us richly through Jesus Christ our Savior, 7 so that being justified by his grace we might become heirs according to the hope of eternal life.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Philemon 1:3
Grace to you and peace from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hebrews 2:9
But we see him who for a little while was made lower than the angels, namely Jesus, crowned with glory and honor because of the suffering of death, so that by the grace of God he might taste death for everyone.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hebrews 4
14 Since then we have a great high priest who has passed through the heavens, Jesus, the Son of God, let us hold fast our confession. 15 For we do not have a high priest who is unable to sympathize with our weaknesses, but one who in every respect has been tempted as we are, yet without sin. 16 Let us then with confidence draw near to the throne of grace, that we may receive mercy and find grace to help in time of need.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Hebrews 10
26 For if we go on sinning deliberately after receiving the knowledge of the truth, there no longer remains a sacrifice for sins, 27 but a fearful expectation of judgment, and a fury of fire that will consume the adversaries. 28 Anyone who has set aside the law of Moses dies without mercy on the evidence of two or three witnesses. 29 How much worse punishment, do you think, will be deserved by the one who has trampled underfoot the Son of God, and has profaned the blood of the covenant by which he was sanctified, and has outraged the Spirit of grace?


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hebrews 12:15
See to it that no one fails to obtain the grace of God; that no “root of bitterness” springs up and causes trouble, and by it many become defiled;


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hebrews 13:9
Do not be led away by diverse and strange teachings, for it is good for the heart to be strengthened by grace, not by foods, which have not benefited those devoted to them.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

James 4 (from the treestand)
 4 You adulterous people! Do you not know that friendship with the world is enmity with God? Therefore whoever wishes to be a friend of the world makes himself an enemy of God. 5 Or do you suppose it is to no purpose that the Scripture says, “He yearns jealously over the spirit that he has made to dwell in us”? 6 But he gives more grace. Therefore it says, “God opposes the proud but gives grace to the humble.” 7 Submit yourselves therefore to God. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Peter 1
10 Concerning this salvation, the prophets who prophesied about the grace that was to be yours searched and inquired carefully, 11 inquiring what person or time the Spirit of Christ in them was indicating when he predicted the sufferings of Christ and the subsequent glories.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Peter 1:13
Therefore, preparing your minds for action, and being sober-minded, set your hope fully on the grace that will be brought to you at the revelation of Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Peter 3:7
Likewise, husbands, live with your wives in an understanding way, showing honor to the woman as the weaker vessel, since they are heirs with you of the grace of life, so that your prayers may not be hindered.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 4
10 As each has received a gift, use it to serve one another, as good stewards of God's varied grace: 11 whoever speaks, as one who speaks oracles of God; whoever serves, as one who serves by the strength that God supplies—in order that in everything God may be glorified through Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Peter 5:5
Likewise, you who are younger, be subject to the elders. Clothe yourselves, all of you, with humility toward one another, for “God opposes the proud but gives grace to the humble.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Peter 5
8 Be sober-minded; be watchful. Your adversary the devil prowls around like a roaring lion, seeking someone to devour. 9 Resist him, firm in your faith, knowing that the same kinds of suffering are being experienced by your brotherhood throughout the world. 10 And after you have suffered a little while, the God of all grace, who has called you to his eternal glory in Christ, will himself restore, confirm, strengthen, and establish you.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

2 Peter 3
 17 You therefore, beloved, knowing this beforehand, take care that you are not carried away with the error of lawless people and lose your own stability. 18 But grow in the grace and knowledge of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. To him be the glory both now and to the day of eternity. Amen.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

2 John 1:3
Grace, mercy, and peace will be with us, from God the Father and from Jesus Christ the Father's Son, in truth and love.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Jude
3 Beloved, although I was very eager to write to you about our common salvation, I found it necessary to write appealing to you to contend for the faith that was once for all delivered to the saints. 4 For certain people have crept in unnoticed who long ago were designated for this condemnation, ungodly people, who pervert the grace of our God into sensuality and deny our only Master and Lord, Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 1
4 John to the seven churches that are in Asia:
Grace to you and peace from him who is and who was and who is to come, and from the seven spirits who are before his throne, 5 and from Jesus Christ the faithful witness, the firstborn of the dead, and the ruler of kings on earth.  To him who loves us and has freed us from our sins by his blood 6 and made us a kingdom, priests to his God and Father, to him be glory and dominion forever and ever. Amen.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 22
16 “I, Jesus, have sent my angel to testify to you about these things for the churches. I am the root and the descendant of David, the bright morning star.”

17 The Spirit and the Bride say, “Come.” And let the one who hears say, “Come.” And let the one who is thirsty come; let the one who desires take the water of life without price.

18 I warn everyone who hears the words of the prophecy of this book: if anyone adds to them, God will add to him the plagues described in this book, 19 and if anyone takes away from the words of the book of this prophecy, God will take away his share in the tree of life and in the holy city, which are described in this book.

20 He who testifies to these things says, “Surely I am coming soon.” Amen. Come, Lord Jesus!

21 The grace of the Lord Jesus be with all. Amen.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 51 
1 Have mercy on me, O God, according to your steadfast love; according to your abundant mercy blot out my transgressions.
2 Wash me thoroughly from my iniquity, and cleanse me from my sin!
3 For I know my transgressions, and my sin is ever before me.
4 Against you, you only, have I sinned and done what is evil in your sight, so that you may be justified in your words and blameless in your judgment.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 45
22 “Turn to me and be saved, all the ends of the earth!  For I am God, and there is no other.
23 By myself I have sworn; from my mouth has gone out in righteousness a word that shall not return:
 ‘To me every knee shall bow, every tongue shall swear allegiance.’
24 Only in the Lord, it shall be said of me, are righteousness and strength; to him shall come and be ashamed all who were incensed against him.
25 In the Lord all the offspring of Israel shall be justified and shall glory.”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 11:19 ( from the treestand)
The Son of Man came eating and drinking, and they say, ‘Look at him! A glutton and a drunkard, a friend of tax collectors and sinners!’ Yet wisdom is justified by her deeds.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 12
33 “Either make the tree good and its fruit good, or make the tree bad and its fruit bad, for the tree is known by its fruit. 34 You brood of vipers! How can you speak good, when you are evil? For out of the abundance of the heart the mouth speaks. 35 The good person out of his good treasure brings forth good, and the evil person out of his evil treasure brings forth evil. 36 I tell you, on the day of judgment people will give account for every careless word they speak, 37 for by your words you will be justified, and by your words you will be condemned.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 18
10 “Two men went up into the temple to pray, one a Pharisee and the other a tax collector. 11 The Pharisee, standing by himself, prayed thus: ‘God, I thank you that I am not like other men, extortioners, unjust, adulterers, or even like this tax collector. 12 I fast twice a week; I give tithes of all that I get.’ 13 But the tax collector, standing far off, would not even lift up his eyes to heaven, but beat his breast, saying, ‘God, be merciful to me, a sinner!’ 14 I tell you, this man went down to his house justified, rather than the other. For everyone who exalts himself will be humbled, but the one who humbles himself will be exalted.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 3:20
For by works of the law no human being will be justified in his sight, since through the law comes knowledge of sin.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 3
21 But now the righteousness of God has been manifested apart from the law, although the Law and the Prophets bear witness to it— 22 the righteousness of God through faith in Jesus Christ for all who believe. For there is no distinction: 23 for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, 24 and are justified by his grace as a gift, through the redemption that is in Christ Jesus, 25 whom God put forward as a propitiation by his blood, to be received by faith. This was to show God's righteousness, because in his divine forbearance he had passed over former sins. 26 It was to show his righteousness at the present time, so that he might be just and the justifier of the one who has faith in Jesus.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 4
2 For if Abraham was justified by works, he has something to boast about, but not before God. 3 For what does the Scripture say? “Abraham believed God, and it was counted to him as righteousness.” 4 Now to the one who works, his wages are not counted as a gift but as his due. 5 And to the one who does not work but believes in him who justifies the ungodly, his faith is counted as righteousness, 6 just as David also speaks of the blessing of the one to whom God counts righteousness apart from works:

7 “Blessed are those whose lawless deeds are forgiven, and whose sins are covered;  8 blessed is the man against whom the Lord will not count his sin.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 5
1 Therefore, since we have been justified by faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ. 2 Through him we have also obtained access by faith into this grace in which we stand, and we rejoice in hope of the glory of God.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 5:9 ( live from the deer stand)
Since, therefore, we have now been justified by his blood, much more shall we be saved by him from the wrath of God.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 8
28 And we know that for those who love God all things work together for good, for those who are called according to his purpose. 29 For those whom he foreknew he also predestined to be conformed to the image of his Son, in order that he might be the firstborn among many brothers. 30 And those whom he predestined he also called, and those whom he called he also justified, and those whom he justified he also glorified.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 10
8 But what does it say? “The word is near you, in your mouth and in your heart” (that is, the word of faith that we proclaim); 9 because, if you confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. 10 For with the heart one believes and is justified, and with the mouth one confesses and is saved.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Corinthians 6
9 Or do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: neither the sexually immoral, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor men who practice homosexuality, 10 nor thieves, nor the greedy, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor swindlers will inherit the kingdom of God. 11 And such were some of you. But you were washed, you were sanctified, you were justified in the name of the Lord Jesus Christ and by the Spirit of our God.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Galatians 2
15 We ourselves are Jews by birth and not Gentile sinners; 16 yet we know that a person is not justified by works of the law but through faith in Jesus Christ, so we also have believed in Christ Jesus, in order to be justified by faith in Christ and not by works of the law, because by works of the law no one will be justified.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Galatians 2
17 But if, in our endeavor to be justified in Christ, we too were found to be sinners, is Christ then a servant of sin? Certainly not! 18 For if I rebuild what I tore down, I prove myself to be a transgressor. 19 For through the law I died to the law, so that I might live to God. 20 I have been crucified with Christ. It is no longer I who live, but Christ who lives in me. And the life I now live in the flesh I live by faith in the Son of God, who loved me and gave himself for me. 21 I do not nullify the grace of God, for if righteousness were through the law, then Christ died for no purpose.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Galatians 3
11 Now it is evident that no one is justified before God by the law, for “The righteous shall live by faith.” 12 But the law is not of faith, rather “The one who does them shall live by them.” 13 Christ redeemed us from the curse of the law by becoming a curse for us—for it is written, “Cursed is everyone who is hanged on a tree”— 14 so that in Christ Jesus the blessing of Abraham might come to the Gentiles, so that we might receive the promised Spirit through faith.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Galatians 3 (from the deer stand)
23 Now before faith came, we were held captive under the law, imprisoned until the coming faith would be revealed. 24 So then, the law was our guardian until Christ came, in order that we might be justified by faith. 25 But now that faith has come, we are no longer under a guardian, 26 for in Christ Jesus you are all sons of God, through faith.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Galatians 5
4 You are severed from Christ, you who would be justified by the law; you have fallen away from grace. 5 For through the Spirit, by faith, we ourselves eagerly wait for the hope of righteousness. 6 For in Christ Jesus neither circumcision nor uncircumcision counts for anything, but only faith working through love.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Titus 3
4 But when the goodness and loving kindness of God our Savior appeared, 5 he saved us, not because of works done by us in righteousness, but according to his own mercy, by the washing of regeneration and renewal of the Holy Spirit, 6 whom he poured out on us richly through Jesus Christ our Savior, 7 so that being justified by his grace we might become heirs according to the hope of eternal life.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

James 2
 20 Do you want to be shown, you foolish person, that faith apart from works is useless? 21 Was not Abraham our father justified by works when he offered up his son Isaac on the altar? 22 You see that faith was active along with his works, and faith was completed by his works; 23 and the Scripture was fulfilled that says, “Abraham believed God, and it was counted to him as righteousness”—and he was called a friend of God. 24 You see that a person is justified by works and not by faith alone. 25 And in the same way was not also Rahab the prostitute justified by works when she received the messengers and sent them out by another way? 26 For as the body apart from the spirit is dead, so also faith apart from works is dead.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 8
5 When he had entered Capernaum, a centurion came forward to him, appealing to him, 6 “Lord, my servant is lying paralyzed at home, suffering terribly.” 7 And he said to him, “I will come and heal him.” 8 But the centurion replied, “Lord, I am not worthy to have you come under my roof, but only say the word, and my servant will be healed. 9 For I too am a man under authority, with soldiers under me. And I say to one, ‘Go,’ and he goes, and to another, ‘Come,’ and he comes, and to my servant, ‘Do this,’ and he does it.” 10 When Jesus heard this, he marveled and said to those who followed him, “Truly, I tell you, with no one in Israelhave I found such faith.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

2 Timothy 2
3 Share in suffering as a good soldier of Christ Jesus. 4 No soldier gets entangled in civilian pursuits, since his aim is to please the one who enlisted him.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Genesis 15:1
After these things the word of the Lord came to Abram in a vision: “Fear not, Abram, I am your shield; your reward shall be very great.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Deuteronomy 10:12 ( from the tree)
 “And now, Israel, what does the Lord your God require of you, but to fear the Lord your God, to walk in all his ways, to love him, to serve the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul".


----------



## formula1

*re:*

2 Samuel 23
2 “The Spirit of the Lord speaks by me: his word is on my tongue.
3 The God of Israel has spoken; the Rock of Israel has said to me: When one rules justly over men, ruling in the fear of God,
4 he dawns on them like the morning light, like the sun shining forth on a cloudless morning, like rain that makes grass to sprout from the earth.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Job 1:8
And the Lord said to Satan, “Have you considered my servant Job, that there is none like him on the earth, a blameless and upright man, who fears God and turns away from evil?”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Job 28

24 For He looks to the ends of the earth and sees everything under the heavens.
25 When He gave to the wind its weight and apportioned the waters by measure,
26 when He made a decree for the rain and a way for the lightning of the thunder,
27 then He saw it and declared it; He established it, and searched it out.
28 And He said to man, ‘Behold, the fear of the Lord, that is wisdom, and to turn away from evil is understanding.'


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Job 37
23 The Almighty—we cannot find him; He is great in power; justice and abundant righteousness He will not violate.
24 Therefore men fear Him; He does not regard any who are wise in their own conceit.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 2
11 Serve the Lord with fear, and rejoice with trembling.
12 Kiss the Son, lest he be angry, and you perish in the way, for his wrath is quickly kindled.  Blessed are all who take refuge in him.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 5
7 But I, through the abundance of Your steadfast love,
will enter Your house.  I will bow down toward Your holy temple in the fear of You.
8 Lead me, O Lord, in Your righteousness because of my enemies; make Your way straight before me.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm15 (from the deer stand)
1 O Lord, who shall sojourn in your tent?
    Who shall dwell on your holy hill?
2 
He who walks blamelessly and does what is right
    and speaks truth in his heart;
3 
who does not slander with his tongue
    and does no evil to his neighbor,
    nor takes up a reproach against his friend;
4 
in whose eyes a vile person is despised,
    but who honors those who fear the Lord;
who swears to his own hurt and does not change;
5 
who does not put out his money at interest
    and does not take a bribe against the innocent.
He who does these things shall never be moved.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 19:9
The fear of the Lord is clean, enduring forever; the rules of the Lord are true, and righteous altogether.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 23:4
Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for you are with me; your rod and your staff, they comfort me.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 25:14
The friendship of the Lord is for those who fear him, and he makes known to them his covenant.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 27:1 
The Lord is my light and my salvation; whom shall I fear? The Lord is the stronghold of my life; of whom shall I be afraid?


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 31:19
Oh, how abundant is your goodness, which you have stored up for those who fear you and worked for those who take refuge in you, in the sight of the children of mankind!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 33
18 Behold, the eye of the Lord is on those who fear him, on those who hope in his steadfast love,
19 that he may deliver their soul from death and keep them alive in famine.
20 Our soul waits for the Lord;  he is our help and our shield.
21 For our heart is glad in him, because we trust in his holy name.
22 Let your steadfast love, O Lord, be upon us, even as we hope in you.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 34:4
I sought the Lord, and he answered me and delivered me from all my fears.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 40
1 I waited patiently for the Lord; he inclined to me and heard my cry.
2 He drew me up from the pit of destruction, out of the miry bog, and set my feet upon a rock, making my steps secure.
3 He put a new song in my mouth, a song of praise to our God.  Many will see and fear, and put their trust in the Lord.
4 Blessed is the man who makes the Lord his trust, who does not turn to the proud, to those who go astray after a lie!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 46 
1 God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble.
2 Therefore we will not fear though the earth gives way, though the mountains be moved into the heart of the sea,
3 though its waters roar and foam, though the mountains tremble at its swelling. 
4 There is a river whose streams make glad the city of God, the holy habitation of the Most High.
5 God is in the midst of her; she shall not be moved; God will help her when morning dawns.
6 The nations rage, the kingdoms totter; he utters his voice, the earth melts.
7 The Lord of hosts is with us; the God of Jacob is our fortress.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 49
16 Be not afraid when a man becomes rich, when the glory of his house increases.
17 For when he dies he will carry nothing away; his glory will not go down after him.
18 For though, while he lives, he counts himself blessed—and though you get praise when you do well for yourself—
19 his soul will go to the generation of his fathers, who will never again see light.
20 Man in his pomp yet without understanding is like the beasts that perish.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 61

1 Hear my cry, O God, listen to my prayer;
2 from the end of the earth I call to you when my heart is faint.  Lead me to the rock that is higher than I,
3 for you have been my refuge, a strong tower against the enemy.
4 Let me dwell in your tent forever!  Let me take refuge under the shelter of your wings! Selah
5 For you, O God, have heard my vows; you have given me the heritage of those who fear your name.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 64
2 Hide me from the secret plots of the wicked, from the throng of evildoers,
3 who whet their tongues like swords, who aim bitter words like arrows,
4 shooting from ambush at the blameless, shooting at him suddenly and without fear.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Psalm 66
16 Come and hear, all you who fear God, and I will tell what he has done for my soul.
17 I cried to him with my mouth, and high praise was on my tongue.
18 If I had cherished iniquity in my hear, the Lord would not have listened.
19 But truly God has listened; he has attended to the voice of my prayer.
20 Blessed be God, because he has not rejected my prayer or removed his steadfast love from me!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 85:9
Surely his salvation is near to those who fear him, that glory may dwell in our land.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 86
10 For you are great and do wondrous things; you alone are God.
11 Teach me your way, O Lord, that I may walk in your truth; unite my heart to fear your name.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 90
10 The years of our life are seventy, or even by reason of strength eighty; yet their span is but toil and trouble; they are soon gone, and we fly away.
11 Who considers the power of your anger, and your wrath according to the fear of you?
12 So teach us to number our days that we may get a heart of wisdom.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 103
11 For as high as the heavens are above the earth, so great is his steadfast love toward those who fear him;
12 as far as the east is from the west, so far does he remove our transgressions from us.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 103
17 But the steadfast love of the Lord is from everlasting to everlasting on those who fear him, and his righteousness to children's children,
18 to those who keep his covenant and remember to do his commandments.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 111:5
He provides food for those who fear him; he remembers his covenant forever.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 111:10
The fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom; all those who practice it have a good understanding. His praise endures forever!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 118:6 ( from the tree at a beautiful sunrise)
The Lord is on my side; I will not fear. What can man do to me?


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 119:38
Confirm to your servant your promise, that you may be feared.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 128
1 Blessed is everyone who fears the Lord, who walks in his ways!
2 You shall eat the fruit of the labor of your hands; you shall be blessed, and it shall be well with you.
3 Your wife will be like a fruitful vine within your house; your children will be like olive shoots around your table.
4 Behold, thus shall the man be blessed who fears the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 130
3 If you, O Lord, should mark iniquities, O Lord, who could stand?
4 But with you there is forgiveness, that you may be feared.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 112
5 It is well with the man who deals generously and lends;  who conducts his affairs with justice.
6 For the righteous will never be moved; he will be remembered forever.
7 He is not afraid of bad news; his heart is firm, trusting in the Lord.
8 His heart is steady; he will not be afraid, until he looks in triumph on his adversaries.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Two for today live from the tree. Happy Thankgiving and good hunting to all!

Psalm 139:14
I praise you, for I am fearfully and wonderfully made. Wonderful are your works; my soul knows it very well.

Psalm 145:19
He fulfills the desire of those who fear him; he also hears their cry and saves them.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 147
10 His delight is not in the strength of the horse, nor his pleasure in the legs of a man,
11 but the Lord takes pleasure in those who fear him,  in those who hope in his steadfast love.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 1:7
The fear of the Lord is the beginning of knowledge; fools despise wisdom and instruction.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 2
1 My son, if you receive my words and treasure up my commandments with you,
2 making your ear attentive to wisdom and inclining your heart to understanding;
3 yes, if you call out for insight and raise your voice for understanding,
4 if you seek it like silver and search for it as for hidden treasures,
5 then you will understand the fear of the Lord and find the knowledge of God.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 3
7 Be not wise in your own eyes; fear the Lord, and turn away from evil.
8 It will be healing to your flesh and refreshment to your bones.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 8:13
The fear of the Lord is hatred of evil. Pride and arrogance and the way of evil and perverted speech I hate.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Sorry I missed you yesterday, here's two for today.

Proverbs 9:10
The fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom, and the knowledge of the Holy One is insight.

Proverbs 10:27
The fear of the Lord prolongs life, but the years of the wicked will be short.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 14:2
Whoever walks in uprightness fears the Lord, but he who is devious in his ways despises him.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Two for today!

Proverbs 14:27
The fear of the Lord is a fountain of life, that one may turn away from the snares of death.

Proverbs 15:16
Better is a little with the fear of the Lord than great treasure and trouble with it.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 15:33
The fear of the Lord is instruction in wisdom, and humility comes before honor.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 16:6
By steadfast love and faithfulness iniquity is atoned for, and by the fear of the Lord one turns away from evil.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 19:23
The fear of the Lord leads to life, and whoever has it rests satisfied; he will not be visited by harm.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 22:4
The reward for humility and fear of the Lord is riches and honor and life.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 23:17 (live from the tree in freezing rain)
Let not your heart envy sinners, but continue in the fear of the Lord all the day.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 28:14
Blessed is the one who fears the Lord always, but whoever hardens his heart will fall into calamity.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 29:25
The fear of man lays a snare, but whoever trusts in the Lord is safe.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 31:30
Charm is deceitful, and beauty is vain, but a woman who fears the Lord is to be praised.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ecclesiastes 3:14
I perceived that whatever God does endures forever; nothing can be added to it, nor anything taken from it. God has done it, so that people fear before him.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ecclesiastes 5
4 When you vow a vow to God, do not delay paying it, for he has no pleasure in fools. Pay what you vow. 5 It is better that you should not vow than that you should vow and not pay. 6 Let not your mouth lead you into sin, and do not say before the messenger that it was a mistake. Why should God be angry at your voice and destroy the work of your hands? 7 For when dreams increase and words grow many, there is vanity; but God is the one you must fear.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ecclesiastes 7
15 In my vain life I have seen everything. There is a righteous man who perishes in his righteousness, and there is a wicked man who prolongs his life in his evildoing. 16 Be not overly righteous, and do not make yourself too wise. Why should you destroy yourself? 17 Be not overly wicked, neither be a fool. Why should you die before your time? 18 It is good that you should take hold of this, and from that withhold not your hand, for the one who fears God shall come out from both of them.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Ecclesiastes 8
10 Then I saw the wicked buried. They used to go in and out of the holy place and were praised in the city where they had done such things. This also is vanity.  11 Because the sentence against an evil deed is not executed speedily, the heart of the children of man is fully set to do evil. 12 Though a sinner does evil a hundred times and prolongs his life, yet I know that it will be well with those who fear God, because they fear before him. 13 But it will not be well with the wicked, neither will he prolong his days like a shadow, because he does not fear before God.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ecclesiastes 12:13
The end of the matter; all has been heard. Fear God and keep his commandments, for this is the whole duty of man.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 8
11 For the Lord spoke thus to me with his strong hand upon me, and warned me not to walk in the way of this people, saying: 12 “Do not call conspiracy all that this people calls conspiracy, and do not fear what they fear, nor be in dread. 13 But the Lord of hosts, him you shall honor as holy. Let him be your fear, and let him be your dread. 14 And he will become a sanctuary and a stone of offense and a rock of stumbling to both houses of Israel, a trap and a snare to the inhabitants of Jerusalem. 15 And many shall stumble on it. They shall fall and be broken; they shall be snared and taken.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 11 
1 There shall come forth a shoot from the stump of Jesse, and a branch from his roots shall bear fruit.
2 And the Spirit of the Lord shall rest upon him, the Spirit of wisdom and understanding, the Spirit of counsel and might, the Spirit of knowledge and the fear of the Lord.
3 And his delight shall be in the fear of the Lord. He shall not judge by what his eyes see, or decide disputes by what his ears hear,
4 but with righteousness he shall judge the poor, and decide with equity for the meek of the earth; and he shall strike the earth with the rod of his mouth, and with the breath of his lips he shall kill the wicked.
5 Righteousness shall be the belt of his waist, and faithfulness the belt of his loins.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 25
1 O Lord, you are my God; I will exalt you; I will praise your name,for you have done wonderful things, plans formed of old, faithful and sure.
2 For you have made the city a heap, the fortified city a ruin; the foreigners' palace is a city no more; it will never be rebuilt.
3 Therefore strong peoples will glorify you; cities of ruthless nations will fear you.
4 For you have been a stronghold to the poor, a stronghold to the needy in his distress, a shelter from the storm and a shade from the heat; for the breath of the ruthless is like a storm against a wall,
5 like heat in a dry place.  You subdue the noise of the foreigners; as heat by the shade of a cloud, so the song of the ruthless is put down.
6 On this mountain the Lord of hosts will make for all peoples a feast of rich food, a feast of well-aged wine, of rich food full of marrow, of aged wine well refined.
7 And he will swallow up on this mountain the covering that is cast over all peoples, the veil that is spread over all nations.
8 He will swallow up death forever; and the Lord God will wipe away tears from all faces, and the reproach of his people he will take away from all the earth, for the Lord has spoken.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 29
13 
And the Lord said:
“Because this people draw near with their mouth
    and honor me with their lips,
    while their hearts are far from me,
and their fear of me is a commandment taught by men,
14 
therefore, behold, I will again
    do wonderful things with this people,
    with wonder upon wonder;
and the wisdom of their wise men shall perish,
    and the discernment of their discerning men shall be hidden.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 33
5 The Lord is exalted, for he dwells on high; he will fill Zion with justice and righteousness,
6 and he will be the stability of your times, abundance of salvation, wisdom, and knowledge; the fear of the Lord is Zion's treasure.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 35:4
Say to those who have an anxious heart, “Be strong; fear not! Behold, your God will come with vengeance, with the recompense of God. He will come and save you.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 41:10
Fear not, for I am with you; be not dismayed, for I am your God; I will strengthen you, I will help you, I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 43
1 But now thus says the Lord, he who created you, O Jacob, he who formed you, O Israel: “Fear not, for I have redeemed you;  I have called you by name, you are mine.

2 When you pass through the waters, I will be with you; and through the rivers, they shall not overwhelm you; when you walk through fire you shall not be burned, and the flame shall not consume you.

3 For I am the Lord your God, the Holy One of Israel, your Savior.  I give Egypt as your ransom, Cush and Seba in exchange for you.

4 Because you are precious in my eyes, and honored, and I love you,  I give men in return for you, peoples in exchange for your life.

5 Fear not, for I am with you; I will bring your offspring from the east, and from the west I will gather you.

6 I will say to the north, Give up, and to the south, Do not withhold; bring my sons from afar and my daughters from the end of the earth,

7 everyone who is called by my name, whom I created for my glory, whom I formed and made.”

8 Bring out the people who are blind, yet have eyes, who are deaf, yet have ears!


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 44
6 
Thus says the Lord, the King of Israel and his Redeemer, the Lord of hosts: “I am the first and I am the last; besides me there is no god.
7 
Who is like me? Let him proclaim it. Let him declare and set it before me, since I appointed an ancient people.  Let them declare what is to come, and what will happen.
8 
Fear not, nor be afraid; have I not told you from of old and declared it? And you are my witnesses! Is there a God besides me?  There is no Rock; I know not any.”


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 5
21 “Hear this, O foolish and senseless people, who have eyes, but see not, who have ears, but hear not.
22 Do you not fear me? declares the Lord.  Do you not tremble before me?  I placed the sand as the boundary for the sea, a perpetual barrier that it cannot pass; though the waves toss, they cannot prevail; though they roar, they cannot pass over it.
23 But this people has a stubborn and rebellious heart; they have turned aside and gone away.
24 They do not say in their hearts, ‘Let us fear the Lord our God,
who gives the rain in its season, the autumn rain and the spring rain,
and keeps for us the weeks appointed for the harvest.’
25 Your iniquities have turned these away, and your sins have kept good from you.
26 For wicked men are found among my people; they lurk like fowlers lying in wait.  They set a trap; they catch men.
27 Like a cage full of birds, their houses are full of deceit;
therefore they have become great and rich;
28  they have grown fat and sleek.  They know no bounds in deeds of evil; they judge not with justice the cause of the fatherless, to make it prosper, and they do not defend the rights of the needy.
29 Shall I not punish them for these things?  declares the Lord, and shall I not avenge myself on a nation such as this?”
30 An appalling and horrible thing has happened in the land:
31 the prophets prophesy falsely, and the priests rule at their direction; my people love to have it so, but what will you do when the end comes?


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Jeremiah 17
7 “Blessed is the man who trusts in the Lord, whose trust is the Lord.
8 He is like a tree planted by water, that sends out its roots by the stream, and does not fear when heat comes, for its leaves remain green, and is not anxious in the year of drought, for it does not cease to bear fruit.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Jeremiah 23 
1 “Woe to the shepherds who destroy and scatter the sheep of my pasture!” declares the Lord. 2 Therefore thus says the Lord, the God of Israel, concerning the shepherds who care for my people: “You have scattered my flock and have driven them away, and you have not attended to them. Behold, I will attend to you for your evil deeds, declares the Lord. 3 Then I will gather the remnant of my flock out of all the countries where I have driven them, and I will bring them back to their fold, and they shall be fruitful and multiply. 4 I will set shepherds over them who will care for them, and they shall fear no more, nor be dismayed, neither shall any be missing, declares the Lord.

5 “Behold, the days are coming, declares the Lord, when I will raise up for David a righteous Branch, and he shall reign as king and deal wisely, and shall execute justice and righteousness in the land. 6 In his days Judah will be saved, and Israel will dwell securely. And this is the name by which he will be called: ‘The Lord is our righteousness.’


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 32
 37 Behold, I will gather them from all the countries to which I drove them in my anger and my wrath and in great indignation. I will bring them back to this place, and I will make them dwell in safety. 38 And they shall be my people, and I will be their God. 39 I will give them one heart and one way, that they may fear me forever, for their own good and the good of their children after them. 40 I will make with them an everlasting covenant, that I will not turn away from doing good to them. And I will put the fear of me in their hearts, that they may not turn from me. 41 I will rejoice in doing them good, and I will plant them in this land in faithfulness, with all my heart and all my soul.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Jeremiah 33
7 I will restore the fortunes of Judah and the fortunes of Israel, and rebuild them as they were at first. 8 I will cleanse them from all the guilt of their sin against me, and I will forgive all the guilt of their sin and rebellion against me. 9 And this city shall be to me a name of joy, a praise and a glory before all the nations of the earth who shall hear of all the good that I do for them. They shall fear and tremble because of all the good and all the prosperity I provide for it.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Jeremiah 46
27 “But fear not, O Jacob my servant, nor be dismayed, O Israel, for behold, I will save you from far away, and your offspring from the land of their captivity.  Jacob shall return and have quiet and ease, and none shall make him afraid.
28 
Fear not, O Jacob my servant, declares the Lord, for I am with you.  I will make a full end of all the nationsto which I have driven you, but of you I will not make a full end.  I will discipline you in just measure, and I will by no means leave you unpunished.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Lamentations 3
55 I called on your name, O Lord, from the depths of the pit;
56 You heard my plea, ‘Do not close your ear to my cry for help!’
57 You came near when I called on you; you said, ‘Do not fear!’
58 You have taken up my cause, O Lord; you have redeemed my life.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Daniel 6

25 Then King Darius wrote to all the peoples, nations, and languages that dwell in all the earth: “Peace be multiplied to you. 
26 I make a decree, that in all my royal dominion people are to tremble and fear before the God of Daniel, for he is the living God, enduring forever; his kingdom shall never be destroyed, and his dominion shall be to the end.
27 He delivers and rescues; he works signs and wonders in heaven and on earth, he who has saved Daniel from the power of the lions.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Joel 2
21 Fear not, O land; be glad and rejoice, for the Lord has done great things!
22 Fear not, you beasts of the field, for the pastures of the wilderness are green; the tree bears its fruit; the fig tree and vine give their full yield.
23 Be glad, O children of Zion, and rejoice in the Lord your God, for he has given the early rain for your vindication; he has poured down for you abundant rain, the early and the latter rain, as before.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Habakkuk 3:2
O Lord, I have heard the report of you, and your work, O Lord, do I fear. In the midst of the years revive it; in the midst of the years make it known; in wrath remember mercy.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Zechariah 8:13
And as you have been a byword of cursing among the nations, O house of Judah and house of Israel, so will I save you, and you shall be a blessing. Fear not, but let your hands be strong.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Malachi 4:2
But for you who fear my name, the sun of righteousness shall rise with healing in its wings. You shall go out leaping like calves from the stall.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 10
26 So have no fear of them, for nothing is covered that will not be revealed, or hidden that will not be known. 27 What I tell you in the dark, say in the light, and what you hear whispered, proclaim on the housetops. 28 And do not fear those who kill the body but cannot kill the soul. Rather fear him who can destroy both soul and body in he$$. 29 Are not two sparrows sold for a penny? And not one of them will fall to the ground apart from your Father. 30 But even the hairs of your head are all numbered. 31 Fear not, therefore; you are of more value than many sparrows.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 17
And after six days Jesus took with him Peter and James, and John his brother, and led them up a high mountain by themselves. 2 And he was transfigured before them, and his face shone like the sun, and his clothes became white as light. 3 And behold, there appeared to them Moses and Elijah, talking with him. 4 And Peter said to Jesus, “Lord, it is good that we are here. If you wish, I will make three tents here, one for you and one for Moses and one for Elijah.” 5 He was still speaking when, behold, a bright cloud overshadowed them, and a voice from the cloud said, “This is my beloved Son, with whom I am well pleased; listen to him.” 6 When the disciples heard this, they fell on their faces and were terrified. 7 But Jesus came and touched them, saying, “Rise, and have no fear.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 28 
1 Now after the Sabbath, toward the dawn of the first day of the week, Mary Magdalene and the other Mary went to see the tomb. 2 And behold, there was a great earthquake, for an angel of the Lord descended from heaven and came and rolled back the stone and sat on it. 3 His appearance was like lightning, and his clothing white as snow. 4 And for fear of him the guards trembled and became like dead men. 5 But the angel said to the women, “Do not be afraid, for I know that you seek Jesus who was crucified. 6 He is not here, for he has risen, as he said. Come, see the place where he lay. 7 Then go quickly and tell his disciples that he has risen from the dead, and behold, he is going before you to Galilee; there you will see him. See, I have told you.” 8 So they departed quickly from the tomb with fear and great joy, and ran to tell his disciples.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Mark 4
35 On that day, when evening had come, he said to them, “Let us go across to the other side.” 36 And leaving the crowd, they took him with them in the boat, just as he was. And other boats were with him. 37 And a great windstorm arose, and the waves were breaking into the boat, so that the boat was already filling. 38 But he was in the stern, asleep on the cushion. And they woke him and said to him, “Teacher, do you not care that we are perishing?” 39 And he awoke and rebuked the wind and said to the sea, “Peace! Be still!” And the wind ceased, and there was a great calm. 40 He said to them, “Why are you so afraid? Have you still no faith?” 41 And they were filled with great fear and said to one another, “Who then is this, that even the wind and the sea obey him?”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Mark 5
30 And Jesus, perceiving in himself that power had gone out from him, immediately turned about in the crowd and said, “Who touched my garments?” 31 And his disciples said to him, “You see the crowd pressing around you, and yet you say, ‘Who touched me?’” 32 And he looked around to see who had done it. 33 But the woman, knowing what had happened to her, came in fear and trembling and fell down before him and told him the whole truth. 34 And he said to her, “Daughter, your faith has made you well; go in peace, and be healed of your disease.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Mark 11
15 And they came to Jerusalem. And he entered the temple and began to drive out those who sold and those who bought in the temple, and he overturned the tables of the money-changers and the seats of those who sold pigeons. 16 And he would not allow anyone to carry anything through the temple. 17 And he was teaching them and saying to them, “Is it not written, ‘My house shall be called a house of prayer for all the nations’? But you have made it a den of robbers.” 18 And the chief priests and the scribes heard it and were seeking a way to destroy him, for they feared him, because all the crowd was astonished at his teaching.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Luke 1
46 And Mary said, “My soul magnifies the Lord,
47 and my spirit rejoices in God my Savior,
48 for he has looked on the humble estate of his servant.  For behold, from now on all generations will call me blessed;
49 for he who is mighty has done great things for me, and holy is his name.
50 And his mercy is for those who fear him from generation to generation.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 1
68 Blessed be the Lord God of Israel, for he has visited and redeemed his people
69 and has raised up a horn of salvation for in the house of his servant David,
70 as he spoke by the mouth of his holy prophets from of old,
71 that we should be saved from our enemies and from the hand of all who hate us;
72 to show the mercy promised to our fathers and to remember his holy covenant,
73 the oath that he swore to our father Abraham, to grant us
74 that we, being delivered from the hand of our enemies,might serve him without fear,
75  in holiness and righteousness before him all our days.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 2
8 And in the same region there were shepherds out in the field, keeping watch over their flock by night. 9 And an angel of the Lord appeared to them, and the glory of the Lord shone around them, and they were filled with great fear. 10 And the angel said to them, “Fear not, for behold, I bring you good news of great joy that will be for all the people. 11 For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Savior, who is Christ the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 7
11 Soon afterward he went to a town called Nain, and his disciples and a great crowd went with him. 12 As he drew near to the gate of the town, behold, a man who had died was being carried out, the only son of his mother, and she was a widow, and a considerable crowd from the town was with her. 13 And when the Lord saw her, he had compassion on her and said to her, “Do not weep.” 14 Then he came up and touched the bier, and the bearers stood still. And he said, “Young man, I say to you, arise.” 15 And the dead man sat up and began to speak, and Jesus gave him to his mother. 16 Fear seized them all, and they glorified God, saying, “A great prophet has arisen among us!” and “God has visited his people!”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 12
4 “I tell you, my friends, do not fear those who kill the body, and after that have nothing more that they can do. 5 But I will warn you whom to fear: fear him who, after he has killed, has authority to cast into CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored. Yes, I tell you, fear him! 6 Are not five sparrows sold for two pennies? And not one of them is forgotten before God. 7 Why, even the hairs of your head are all numbered. Fear not; you are of more value than many sparrows.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 12:32
Fear not, little flock, for it is your Father's good pleasure to give you the kingdom.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 18
 1 And he told them a parable to the effect that they ought always to pray and not lose heart. 2 He said, “In a certain city there was a judge who neither feared God nor respected man. 3 And there was a widow in that city who kept coming to him and saying, ‘Give me justice against my adversary.’ 4 For a while he refused, but afterward he said to himself, ‘Though I neither fear God nor respect man, 5 yet because this widow keeps bothering me, I will give her justice, so that she will not beat me down by her continual coming.’” 6 And the Lord said, “Hear what the unrighteous judge says. 7 And will not God give justice to his elect, who cry to him day and night? Will he delay long over them? 8 I tell you, he will give justice to them speedily. Nevertheless, when the Son of Man comes, will he find faith on earth?”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 21
25 “And there will be signs in sun and moon and stars, and on the earth distress of nations in perplexity because of the roaring of the sea and the waves, 26 people fainting with fear and with foreboding of what is coming on the world. For the powers of the heavens will be shaken. 27 And then they will see the Son of Man coming in a cloud with power and great glory. 28 Now when these things begin to take place, straighten up and raise your heads, because your redemption is drawing near.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 22 
1 Now the Feast of Unleavened Bread drew near, which is called the Passover. 2 And the chief priests and the scribes were seeking how to put him to death, for they feared the people.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 23
39 One of the criminals who were hanged railed at him, saying, “Are you not the Christ? Save yourself and us!” 40 But the other rebuked him, saying, “Do you not fear God, since you are under the same sentence of condemnation? 41 And we indeed justly, for we are receiving the due reward of our deeds; but this man has done nothing wrong.” 42 And he said, “Jesus, remember me when you come into your kingdom.” 43 And he said to him, “Truly, I say to you, today you will be with me in paradise.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

John 12
12 The next day the large crowd that had come to the feast heard that Jesus was coming to Jerusalem. 13 So they took branches of palm trees and went out to meet him, crying out, “Hosanna! Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord, even the King of Israel!” 14 And Jesus found a young donkey and sat on it, just as it is written,
15 “Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

John 20:19
On the evening of that day, the first day of the week, the doors being locked where the disciples were for fear of the Jews, Jesus came and stood among them and said to them, “Peace be with you.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Acts 9:31
So the church throughout all Judea and Galilee and Samaria had peace and was being built up. And walking in the fear of the Lord and in the comfort of the Holy Spirit, it multiplied.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Acts 10
34 So Peter opened his mouth and said: “Truly I understand that God shows no partiality, 35 but in every nation anyone who fears him and does what is right is acceptable to him.


----------



## formula1

Acts 19
13 Then some of the itinerant Jewish exorcists undertook to invoke the name of the Lord Jesus over those who had evil spirits, saying, “I adjure you by the Jesus whom Paul proclaims.” 14 Seven sons of a Jewish high priest named Sceva were doing this. 15 But the evil spirit answered them, “Jesus I know, and Paul I recognize, but who are you?” 16 And the man in whom was the evil spirit leaped on them, mastered all of them and overpowered them, so that they fled out of that house naked and wounded. 17 And this became known to all the residents of Ephesus, both Jews and Greeks. And fear fell upon them all, and the name of the Lord Jesus was extolled.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 3


9 What then? Are we Jews any better off?  No, not at all. For we have already charged that all, both Jews and Greeks, are under sin, 10 as it is written:

“None is righteous, no, not one;
11 no one understands; no one seeks for God.
12 All have turned aside; together they have become worthless; no one does good, not even one.”
13 "Their throat is an open grave; they use their tongues to deceive.” “The venom of asps is under their lips.”
14  “Their mouth is full of curses and bitterness.”
15 “Their feet are swift to shed blood;
16  in their paths are ruin and misery,
17 and the way of peace they have not known.”
18  “There is no fear of God before their eyes.”

19 Now we know that whatever the law says it speaks to those who are under the law, so that every mouth may be stopped, and the whole world may be held accountable to God. 20 For by works of the law no human being will be justified in his sight, since through the law comes knowledge of sin.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 8
12 So then, brothers, we are debtors, not to the flesh, to live according to the flesh. 13 For if you live according to the flesh you will die, but if by the Spirit you put to death the deeds of the body, you will live. 14 For all who are led by the Spirit of God are sons of God. 15 For you did not receive the spirit of slavery to fall back into fear, but you have received the Spirit of adoption as sons, by whom we cry, “Abba! Father!” 16 The Spirit himself bears witness with our spirit that we are children of God, 17 and if children, then heirs—heirs of God and fellow heirs with Christ, provided we suffer with him in order that we may also be glorified with him.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 11
17 But if some of the branches were broken off, and you, although a wild olive shoot, were grafted in among the others and now share in the nourishing root of the olive tree, 18 do not be arrogant toward the branches. If you are, remember it is not you who support the root, but the root that supports you. 19 Then you will say, “Branches were broken off so that I might be grafted in.” 20 That is true. They were broken off because of their unbelief, but you stand fast through faith. So do not become proud, but fear. 21 For if God did not spare the natural branches, neither will he spare you.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 13 
1 Let every person be subject to the governing authorities. For there is no authority except from God, and those that exist have been instituted by God. 2 Therefore whoever resists the authorities resists what God has appointed, and those who resist will incur judgment. 3 For rulers are not a terror to good conduct, but to bad. Would you have no fear of the one who is in authority? Then do what is good, and you will receive his approval, 4 for he is God's servant for your good.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

I Corinthians 2 
1 And I, when I came to you, brothers, did not come proclaiming to you the testimony of God with lofty speech or wisdom. 2 For I decided to know nothing among you except Jesus Christ and him crucified. 3 And I was with you in weakness and in fear and much trembling, 4 and my speech and my message were not in plausible words of wisdom, but in demonstration of the Spirit and of power, 5 so that your faith might not rest in the wisdom of men but in the power of God.


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 5:11
Therefore, knowing the fear of the Lord, we persuade others. But what we are is known to God, and I hope it is known also to your conscience.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

2 Corinthians 6:16 - 7:1
16 What agreement has the temple of God with idols? For we are the temple of the living God; as God said,

“I will make my dwelling among them and walk among them, and I will be their God, and they shall be my people.
17 Therefore go out from their midst, and be separate from them, says the Lord, and touch no unclean thing; then I will welcome you,
18 and I will be a father to you, and you shall be sons and daughters to me, says the Lord Almighty.”

1 Since we have these promises, beloved, let us cleanse ourselves from every defilement of body and spirit, bringing holiness to completion in the fear of God.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Philippians 1
12 I want you to know, brothers, that what has happened to me has really served to advance the gospel, 13 so that it has become known throughout the whole imperial guard and to all the rest that my imprisonment is for Christ. 14 And most of the brothers, having become confident in the Lord by my imprisonment, are much more bold to speak the word without fear.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Philippians 2
12 Therefore, my beloved, as you have always obeyed, so now, not only as in my presence but much more in my absence, work out your own salvation with fear and trembling, 13 for it is God who works in you, both to will and to work for his good pleasure.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Colossians 3:22
Bondservants, obey in everything those who are your earthly masters, not by way of eye-service, as people-pleasers, but with sincerity of heart, fearing the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Timothy 5
19 Do not admit a charge against an elder except on the evidence of two or three witnesses. 20 As for those who persist in sin, rebuke them in the presence of all, so that the rest may stand in fear.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

2 Timothy 1
6 For this reason I remind you to fan into flame the gift of God, which is in you through the laying on of my hands, 7 for God gave us a spirit not of fear but of power and love and self-control.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 2
14 Since therefore the children share in flesh and blood, he himself likewise partook of the same things, that through death he might destroy the one who has the power of death, that is, the devil, 15 and deliver all those who through fear of death were subject to lifelong slavery. 16 For surely it is not angels that he helps, but he helps the offspring of Abraham. 17 Therefore he had to be made like his brothers in every respect, so that he might become a merciful and faithful high priest in the service of God, to make propitiation for the sins of the people.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hebrews 3:16 to 4:1
16 For who were those who heard and yet rebelled? Was it not all those who left Egypt led by Moses? 17 And with whom was he provoked for forty years? Was it not with those who sinned, whose bodies fell in the wilderness? 18 And to whom did he swear that they would not enter his rest, but to those who were disobedient? 19 So we see that they were unable to enter because of unbelief.  

1 Therefore, while the promise of entering his rest still stands, let us fear lest any of you should seem to have failed to reach it


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hebrews 10
24 And let us consider how to stir up one another to love and good works, 25 not neglecting to meet together, as is the habit of some, but encouraging one another, and all the more as you see the Day drawing near.  26 For if we go on sinning deliberately after receiving the knowledge of the truth, there no longer remains a sacrifice for sins, 27 but a fearful expectation of judgment, and a fury of fire that will consume the adversaries. 28 Anyone who has set aside the law of Moses dies without mercy on the evidence of two or three witnesses. 29 How much worse punishment, do you think, will be deserved by the one who has trampled underfoot the Son of God, and has profaned the blood of the covenant by which he was sanctified, and has outraged the Spirit of grace? 30 For we know him who said, “Vengeance is mine; I will repay.” And again, “The Lord will judge his people.” 31 It is a fearful thing to fall into the hands of the living God.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hebrews 11:7
By faith Noah, being warned by God concerning events as yet unseen, in reverent fear constructed an ark for the saving of his household. By this he condemned the world and became an heir of the righteousness that comes by faith.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hebrews 12
18 For you have not come to what may be touched, a blazing fire and darkness and gloom and a tempest 19 and the sound of a trumpet and a voice whose words made the hearers beg that no further messages be spoken to them. 20 For they could not endure the order that was given, “If even a beast touches the mountain, it shall be stoned.” 21 Indeed, so terrifying was the sight that Moses said, “I tremble with fear.” 22 But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to innumerable angels in festal gathering, 23 and to the assembly of the firstborn who are enrolled in heaven, and to God, the judge of all, and to the spirits of the righteous made perfect, 24 and to Jesus, the mediator of a new covenant, and to the sprinkled blood that speaks a better word than the blood of Abel.  25 See that you do not refuse him who is speaking. For if they did not escape when they refused him who warned them on earth, much less will we escape if we reject him who warns from heaven.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Hebrews 13
5 Keep your life free from love of money, and be content with what you have, for he has said, “I will never leave you nor forsake you.” 6 So we can confidently say,

“The Lord is my helper; I will not fear; what can man do to me?”


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1 Peter 1
14 As obedient children, do not be conformed to the passions of your former ignorance, 15 but as he who called you is holy, you also be holy in all your conduct, 16 since it is written, “You shall be holy, for I am holy.” 17 And if you call on him as Father who judges impartially according to each one's deeds, conduct yourselves with fear throughout the time of your exile, 18 knowing that you were ransomed from the futile ways inherited from your forefathers, not with perishable things such as silver or gold, 19 but with the precious blood of Christ, like that of a lamb without blemish or spot.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 2
15 For this is the will of God, that by doing good you should put to silence the ignorance of foolish people. 16 Live as people who are free, not using your freedom as a cover-up for evil, but living as servants of God. 17 Honor everyone. Love the brotherhood. Fear God. Honor the emperor.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Peter 3
8 Finally, all of you, have unity of mind, sympathy, brotherly love, a tender heart, and a humble mind. 9 Do not repay evil for evil or reviling for reviling, but on the contrary, bless, for to this you were called, that you may obtain a blessing. 

10 For “Whoever desires to love life and see good days, let him keep his tongue from evil and his lips from speaking deceit;
11 let him turn away from evil and do good; let him seek peace and pursue it.
12 For the eyes of the Lord are on the righteous, and his ears are open to their prayer.  But the face of the Lord is against those who do evil.”

13 Now who is there to harm you if you are zealous for what is good? 14 But even if you should suffer for righteousness' sake, you will be blessed. Have no fear of them, nor be troubled, 15 but in your hearts honor Christ the Lord as holy, always being prepared to make a defense to anyone who asks you for a reason for the hope that is in you; yet do it with gentleness and respect, 16 having a good conscience, so that, when you are slandered, those who revile your good behavior in Christ may be put to shame. 17 For it is better to suffer for doing good, if that should be God's will, than for doing evil.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 John 5
18 There is no fear in love, but perfect love casts out fear. For fear has to do with punishment, and whoever fears has not been perfected in love. 19 We love because he first loved us. 20 If anyone says, “I love God,” and hates his brother, he is a liar; for he who does not love his brother whom he has seen cannot love God whom he has not seen. 21 And this commandment we have from him: whoever loves God must also love his brother.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Jude 1
17 But you must remember, beloved, the predictions of the apostles of our Lord Jesus Christ. 18 They said to you, “In the last time there will be scoffers, following their own ungodly passions.” 19 It is these who cause divisions, worldly people, devoid of the Spirit. 20 But you, beloved, building yourselves up in your most holy faith and praying in the Holy Spirit, 21 keep yourselves in the love of God, waiting for the mercy of our Lord Jesus Christ that leads to eternal life. 22 And have mercy on those who doubt; 23 save others by snatching them out of the fire; to others show mercy with fear, hating even the garment stained by the flesh.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 1
17 When I saw him, I fell at his feet as though dead. But he laid his right hand on me, saying, “Fear not, I am the first and the last, 18 and the living one. I died, and behold I am alive forevermore, and I have the keys of Death and Hades. 19 Write therefore the things that you have seen, those that are and those that are to take place after this.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 2
9 I know your tribulation and your poverty (but you are rich) and the slander of those who say that they are Jews and are not, but are a synagogue of Satan. 10 Do not fear what you are about to suffer. Behold, the devil is about to throw some of you into prison, that you may be tested, and for ten days you will have tribulation. Be faithful unto death, and I will give you the crown of life.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 11 
7 And when they have finished their testimony, the beast that rises from the bottomless pit will make war on them and conquer them and kill them, 8 and their dead bodies will lie in the street of the great city that symbolically is called Sodom and Egypt, where their Lord was crucified. 9 For three and a half days some from the peoples and tribes and languages and nations will gaze at their dead bodies and refuse to let them be placed in a tomb, 10 and those who dwell on the earth will rejoice over them and make merry and exchange presents, because these two prophets had been a torment to those who dwell on the earth. 11 But after the three and a half days a breath of life from God entered them, and they stood up on their feet, and great fear fell on those who saw them. 12 Then they heard a loud voice from heaven saying to them, “Come up here!” And they went up to heaven in a cloud, and their enemies watched them.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 14
6 Then I saw another angel flying directly overhead, with an eternal gospel to proclaim to those who dwell on earth, to every nation and tribe and language and people. 7 And he said with a loud voice, “Fear God and give him glory, because the hour of his judgment has come, and worship him who made heaven and earth, the sea and the springs of water.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 15
2 And I saw what appeared to be a sea of glass mingled with fire—and also those who had conquered the beast and its image and the number of its name, standing beside the sea of glass with harps of God in their hands. 3 And they sing the song of Moses, the servant of God, and the song of the Lamb, saying,

“Great and amazing are your deeds,
    O Lord God the Almighty!
Just and true are your ways,
    O King of the nations!
4 
Who will not fear, O Lord,
    and glorify your name?
For you alone are holy.
    All nations will come
    and worship you,
for your righteous acts have been revealed.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 18
9 And the kings of the earth, who committed sexual immorality and lived in luxury with her, will weep and wail over her when they see the smoke of her burning. 10 They will stand far off, in fear of her torment, and say,

“Alas! Alas! You great city,
    you mighty city, Babylon!
For in a single hour your judgment has come.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 18
15 The merchants of these wares, who gained wealth from her, will stand far off, in fear of her torment, weeping and mourning aloud,
16 “Alas, alas, for the great city
        that was clothed in fine linen,
        in purple and scarlet,
        adorned with gold,
        with jewels, and with pearls!
17 For in a single hour all this wealth has been laid waste.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Revelation 19
4 And the twenty-four elders and the four living creatures fell down and worshiped God who was seated on the throne, saying, “Amen. Hallelujah!” 5 And from the throne came a voice saying,

“Praise our God, all you his servants, you who fear him, small and great.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Samuel 26
23 The Lord rewards every man for his righteousness and his faithfulness, for the Lord gave you into my hand today, and I would not put out my hand against the Lord's anointed. 24 Behold, as your life was precious this day in my sight, so may my life be precious in the sight of the Lord, and may he deliver me out of all tribulation.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 22
19 But you, O Lord, do not be far off! O you my help, come quickly to my aid!
20 Deliver my soul from the sword, my precious life from the power of the dog!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 36:7
How precious is your steadfast love, O God! The children of mankind take refuge in the shadow of your wings.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 116:15
Precious in the sight of the Lord is the death of his saints.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 139
13 For you formed my inward parts; you knitted me together in my mother's womb.
14 I praise you, for I am fearfully and wonderfully made.  Wonderful are your works; my soul knows it very well.
15 My frame was not hidden from you, when I was being made in secret, intricately woven in the depths of the earth.
16 Your eyes saw my unformed substance; in your book were written, every one of them, the days that were formed for me, when as yet there was none of them.
17 How precious to me are your thoughts, O God!  How vast is the sum of them!
18 If I would count them, they are more than the sand.  I awake, and I am still with you.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 3
13 Blessed is the one who finds wisdom, and the one who gets understanding,
14 for the gain from her is better than gain from silver and her profit better than gold.
15 She is more precious than jewels, and nothing you desire can compare with her.
16 Long life is in her right hand; in her left hand are riches and honor.
17 Her ways are ways of pleasantness, and all her paths are peace.
18 She is a tree of life to those who lay hold of her; those who hold her fast are called blessed.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Amen


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 12:27
Whoever is slothful will not roast his game, but the diligent man will get precious wealth.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 20:15
There is gold and abundance of costly stones, but the lips of knowledge are a precious jewel.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 21:20
Precious treasure and oil are in a wise man's dwelling, but a foolish man devours it.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 24
1 Be not envious of evil men nor desire to be with them,
2 for their hearts devise violence, and their lips talk of trouble.
3 By wisdom a house is built, and by understanding it is established;
4 by knowledge the rooms are filled with all precious and pleasant riches.

Are all your rooms filled?


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 31
10 An excellent wife who can find? She is far more precious than jewels.
11 The heart of her husband trusts in her, and he will have no lack of gain.
12 She does him good, and not harm, all the days of her life.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ecclesiastes 7 
1 A good name is better than precious ointment, and the day of death than the day of birth.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 28
15 Because you have said, “We have made a covenant with death, and with Sheol we have an agreement, when the overwhelming whip passes through it will not come to us,for we have made lies our refuge, and in falsehood we have taken shelter”;
16 therefore thus says the Lord God, “Behold, I am the one who has laid as a foundation in Zion, a stone, a tested stone, a precious cornerstone, of a sure foundation:  ‘Whoever believes will not be in haste.’


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 43 
1 But now thus says the Lord, he who created you, O Jacob, he who formed you, O Israel: “Fear not, for I have redeemed you; I have called you by name, you are mine.
2 When you pass through the waters, I will be with you; and through the rivers, they shall not overwhelm you; when you walk through fire you shall not be burned, and the flame shall not consume you.
3 For I am the Lord your God, the Holy One of Israel, your Savior. I give Egypt as your ransom, Cush and Seba in exchange for you.
4 Because you are precious in my eyes, and honored, and I love you, I give men in return for you, peoples in exchange for your life.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 54
11 “O afflicted one, storm-tossed and not comforted, behold, I will set your stones in antimony, and lay your foundations with sapphires.
12 I will make your pinnacles of agate, your gates of carbuncles, and all your wall of precious stones.
13 All your children shall be taught by the Lord, and great shall be the peace of your children.
14 In righteousness you shall be established; you shall be far from oppression, for you shall not fear; and from terror, for it shall not come near you.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Acts 20
22 And now, behold, I am going to Jerusalem, constrained by[d] the Spirit, not knowing what will happen to me there, 23 except that the Holy Spirit testifies to me in every city that imprisonment and afflictions await me. 24 But I do not account my life of any value nor as precious to myself, if only I may finish my course and the ministry that I received from the Lord Jesus, to testify to the gospel of the grace of God.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

James 5:7
 Be patient, therefore, brothers, until the coming of the Lord. See how the farmer waits for the precious fruit of the earth, being patient about it, until it receives the early and the late rains.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Peter 1
3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ! According to his great mercy, he has caused us to be born again to a living hope through the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead, 4 to an inheritance that is imperishable, undefiled, and unfading, kept in heaven for you, 5 who by God's power are being guarded through faith for a salvation ready to be revealed in the last time. 6 In this you rejoice, though now for a little while, if necessary, you have been grieved by various trials, 7 so that the tested genuineness of your faith—more precious than gold that perishes though it is tested by fire—may be found to result in praise and glory and honor at the revelation of Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Peter 1
17 And if you call on him as Father who judges impartially according to each one's deeds, conduct yourselves with fear throughout the time of your exile, 
18 knowing that you were ransomed from the futile ways inherited from your forefathers, not with perishable things such as silver or gold, 19 but with the precious blood of Christ, like that of a lamb without blemish or spot.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Peter 2
4 As you come to him, a living stone rejected by men but in the sight of God chosen and precious, 
5 you yourselves like living stones are being built up as a spiritual house, to be a holy priesthood, to offer spiritual sacrifices acceptable to God through Jesus Christ. 6 For it stands in Scripture:

“Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone,
    a cornerstone chosen and precious,
and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Peter 3
3 Do not let your adorning be external—the braiding of hair and the putting on of gold jewelry, or the clothing you wear— 4 but let your adorning be the hidden person of the heart with the imperishable beauty of a gentle and quiet spirit, which in God's sight is very precious.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

2 Peter 1
3 His divine power has granted to us all things that pertain to life and godliness, through the knowledge of him who called us to his own glory and excellence, 4 by which he has granted to us his precious and very great promises, so that through them you may become partakers of the divine nature, having escaped from the corruption that is in the world because of sinful desire. 5 For this very reason, make every effort to supplement your faith with virtue, and virtue with knowledge, 6 and knowledge with self-control, and self-control with steadfastness, and steadfastness with godliness, 7 and godliness with brotherly affection, and brotherly affection with love. 8 For if these qualities are yours and are increasing, they keep you from being ineffective or unfruitful in the knowledge of our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

1 Samuel 1
12 As she continued praying before the Lord, Eli observed her mouth. 13 Hannah was speaking in her heart; only her lips moved, and her voice was not heard. Therefore Eli took her to be a drunken woman. 14 And Eli said to her, “How long will you go on being drunk? Put your wine away from you.” 15 But Hannah answered, “No, my lord, I am a woman troubled in spirit. I have drunk neither wine nor strong drink, but I have been pouring out my soul before the Lord. 16 Do not regard your servant as a worthless woman, for all along I have been speaking out of my great anxiety and vexation.” 17 Then Eli answered, “Go in peace, and the God of Israel grant your petition that you have made to him.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 127:2
It is in vain that you rise up early and go late to rest, eating the bread of anxious toil; for he gives to his beloved sleep.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 12:25
Anxiety in a man's heart weighs him down, but a good word makes him glad.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 35:4
Say to those who have an anxious heart, “Be strong; fear not! Behold, your God will come with vengeance, with the recompense of God. He will come and save you.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Jeremiah 17
7 “Blessed is the man who trusts in the Lord, whose trust is the Lord.
8 He is like a tree planted by water, that sends out its roots by the stream, and does not fear when heat comes, for its leaves remain green, and is not anxious in the year of drought, for it does not cease to bear fruit.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 6:25
Therefore I tell you, do not be anxious about your life, what you will eat or what you will drink, nor about your body, what you will put on. Is not life more than food, and the body more than clothing?


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 6:27
And which of you by being anxious can add a single hour to his span of life?


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 6
28 And why are you anxious about clothing? Consider the lilies of the field, how they grow: they neither toil nor spin, 29 yet I tell you, even Solomon in all his glory was not arrayed like one of these. 30 But if God so clothes the grass of the field, which today is alive and tomorrow is thrown into the oven, will he not much more clothe you, O you of little faith?


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 6
31 Therefore do not be anxious, saying, ‘What shall we eat?’ or ‘What shall we drink?’ or ‘What shall we wear?’ 32 For the Gentiles seek after all these things, and your heavenly Father knows that you need them all. 33 But seek first the kingdom of God and his righteousness, and all these things will be added to you.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Matthew 10:19
When they deliver you over, do not be anxious how you are to speak or what you are to say, for what you are to say will be given to you in that hour.


----------



## j_seph

formula1 said:


> Matthew 10:19
> When they deliver you over, do not be anxious how you are to speak or what you are to say, for what you are to say will be given to you in that hour.


So true, our Pastor has many a time gotten behind the pulpit and his message he thought he was going to bring, scripture he was going to read changed. You know that message he brings is straight from God, no script, no written down words other than those from Gods word.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

So nice to see another version of this verse for a different perspective.

Mark 13:11
And when they bring you to trial and deliver you over, do not be anxious beforehand what you are to say, but say whatever is given you in that hour, for it is not you who speak, but the Holy Spirit.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 10
38 Now as they went on their way, Jesus entered a village. And a woman named Martha welcomed him into her house. 39 And she had a sister called Mary, who sat at the Lord's feet and listened to his teaching. 40 But Martha was distracted with much serving. And she went up to him and said, “Lord, do you not care that my sister has left me to serve alone? Tell her then to help me.” 41 But the Lord answered her, “Martha, Martha, you are anxious and troubled about many things, 42 but one thing is necessary. Mary has chosen the good portion, which will not be taken away from her.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 12
22 And he said to his disciples, “Therefore I tell you, do not be anxious about your life, what you will eat, nor about your body, what you will put on. 23 For life is more than food, and the body more than clothing. 24 Consider the ravens: they neither sow nor reap, they have neither storehouse nor barn, and yet God feeds them. Of how much more value are you than the birds! 25 And which of you by being anxious can add a single hour to his span of life? 26 If then you are not able to do as small a thing as that, why are you anxious about the rest?


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Philippians 4
4 Rejoice in the Lord always; again I will say, rejoice. 5 Let your reasonableness be known to everyone. The Lord is at hand; 6 do not be anxious about anything, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. 7 And the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Peter 5
6 Humble yourselves, therefore, under the mighty hand of God so that at the proper time he may exalt you, 7 casting all your anxieties on him, because he cares for you.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

I Chronicles 29
17 I know, my God, that you test the heart and have pleasure in uprightness. In the uprightness of my heart I have freely offered all these things, and now I have seen your people, who are present here, offering freely and joyously to you. 18 O Lord, the God of Abraham, Isaac, and Israel, our fathers, keep forever such purposes and thoughts in the hearts of your people, and direct their hearts toward you.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Job 42 
Then Job answered the Lord and said:
2 “I know that you can do all things, and that no purpose of yours can be thwarted.
3 ‘Who is this that hides counsel without knowledge?’  Therefore I have uttered what I did not understand, things too wonderful for me, which I did not know.
4 ‘Hear, and I will speak; I will question you, and you make it known to me.’
5 I had heard of you by the hearing of the ear, but now my eye sees you;
6 therefore I despise myself, and repent in dust and ashes.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 57
1 Be merciful to me, O God, be merciful to me, for in you my soul takes refuge; in the shadow of your wings I will take refuge, till the storms of destruction pass by.
2 I cry out to God Most High, to God who fulfills his purpose for me.
3 He will send from heaven and save me; he will put to shame him who tramples on me. Selah  God will send out his steadfast love and his faithfulness!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 106
40 Then the anger of the Lord was kindled against his people, and he abhorred his heritage;
41 he gave them into the hand of the nations, so that those who hated them ruled over them.
42 Their enemies oppressed them, and they were brought into subjection under their power.
43 Many times he delivered them, but they were rebellious in their purposes and were brought low through their iniquity.
44 Nevertheless, he looked upon their distress,when he heard their cry.
45 For their sake he remembered his covenant, and relented according to the abundance of his steadfast love.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 119
149 Hear my voice according to your steadfast love; O Lord, according to your justice give me life.
150 They draw near who persecute me with evil purpose; they are far from your law.
151 But you are near, O Lord, and all your commandments are true.
152 Long have I known from your testimonies that you have founded them forever.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 138
7 Though I walk in the midst of trouble, you preserve my life; you stretch out your hand against the wrath of my enemies, and your right hand delivers me.
8 The Lord will fulfill his purpose for me; your steadfast love, O Lord, endures forever.  Do not forsake the work of your hands.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Proverbs 16:4
The Lord has made everything for its purpose, even the wicked for the day of trouble.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 19:21
Many are the plans in the mind of a man, but it is the purpose of the Lord that will stand.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Proverbs 20:5
The purpose in a man's heart is like deep water, but a man of understanding will draw it out.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 46
8 “Remember this and stand firm, recall it to mind, you transgressors,
9 remember the former things of old; for I am God, and there is no other;  I am God, and there is none like me,
10 declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, ‘My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose,’
11 calling a bird of prey from the east, the man of my counsel from a far country.  I have spoken, and I will bring it to pass; I have purposed, and I will do it.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 54
16 Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose.  I have also created the ravager to destroy;
17 no weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and you shall refute every tongue that rises against you in judgment.  This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me,  declares the Lord.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Isaiah 55
10 “For as the rain and the snow come down from heaven and do not return there but water the earth, making it bring forth and sprout, giving seed to the sower and bread to the eater,
11 so shall my word be that goes out from my mouth; it shall not return to me empty, but it shall accomplish that which I purpose, and shall succeed in the thing for which I sent it.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Zechariah 8
14 For thus says the Lord of hosts: “As I purposed to bring disaster to you when your fathers provoked me to wrath, and I did not relent, says the Lord of hosts, 15 so again have I purposed in these days to bring good to Jerusalem and to the house of Judah; fear not. 16 These are the things that you shall do: Speak the truth to one another; render in your gates judgments that are true and make for peace; 17 do not devise evil in your hearts against one another, and love no false oath, for all these things I hate, declares the Lord.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 4
42 And when it was day, he departed and went into a desolate place. And the people sought him and came to him, and would have kept him from leaving them, 43 but he said to them, “I must preach the good news of the kingdom of God to the other towns as well; for I was sent for this purpose.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Luke 7
28 I tell you, among those born of women none is greater than John. Yet the one who is least in the kingdom of God is greater than he.” 29 When all the people heard this, and the tax collectors too, they declared God just, having been baptized with the baptism of John, 30 but the Pharisees and the lawyers rejected the purpose of God for themselves, not having been baptized by him.


----------



## formula1

John 1
29 The next day he saw Jesus coming toward him, and said, “Behold, the Lamb of God, who takes away the sin of the world! 30 This is he of whom I said, ‘After me comes a man who ranks before me, because he was before me.’ 31 I myself did not know him, but for this purpose I came baptizing with water, that he might be revealed to Israel.” 32 And John bore witness: “I saw the Spirit descend from heaven like a dove, and it remained on him. 33 I myself did not know him, but he who sent me to baptize with water said to me, ‘He on whom you see the Spirit descend and remain, this is he who baptizes with the Holy Spirit.’ 34 And I have seen and have borne witness that this is the Son of God.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

John 12
25 Whoever loves his life loses it, and whoever hates his life in this world will keep it for eternal life. 
26 If anyone serves me, he must follow me; and where I am, there will my servant be also. If anyone serves me, the Father will honor him.
27 “Now is my soul troubled. And what shall I say? ‘Father, save me from this hour’? But for this purpose I have come to this hour. 
28 Father, glorify your name.” Then a voice came from heaven: “I have glorified it, and I will glorify it again.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

John 18:37
Then Pilate said to him, “So you are a king?” Jesus answered, “You say that I am a king. For this purpose I was born and for this purpose I have come into the world—to bear witness to the truth. Everyone who is of the truth listens to my voice.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

John 20
30 Now Jesus did many other signs in the presence of the disciples, which are not written in this book; 31 but these are written so that you may believe that Jesus is the Christ, the Son of God, and that by believing you may have life in his name.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Acts 11
23 When he came and saw the grace of God, he was glad, and he exhorted them all to remain faithful to the Lord with steadfast purpose, 24 for he was a good man, full of the Holy Spirit and of faith. And a great many people were added to the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Acts 13
36 For David, after he had served the purpose of God in his own generation, fell asleep and was laid with his fathers and saw corruption, 37 but he whom God raised up did not see corruption. 38 Let it be known to you therefore, brothers, that through this man (Christ) forgiveness of sins is proclaimed to you, 39 and by him everyone who believes is freed from everything from which you could not be freed by the law of Moses.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Acts 26
14 And when we had all fallen to the ground, I heard a voice saying to me in the Hebrew language, ‘Saul, Saul, why are you persecuting me? It is hard for you to kick against the goads.’ 15 And I said, ‘Who are you, Lord?’ And the Lord said, ‘I am Jesus whom you are persecuting. 16 But rise and stand upon your feet, for I have appeared to you for this purpose, to appoint you as a servant and witness to the things in which you have seen me and to those in which I will appear to you, 17 delivering you from your people and from the Gentiles—to whom I am sending you 18 to open their eyes, so that they may turn from darkness to light and from the power of Satan to God, that they may receive forgiveness of sins and a place among those who are sanctified by faith in me.’


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Romans 8
26 Likewise the Spirit helps us in our weakness. For we do not know what to pray for as we ought, but the Spirit himself intercedes for us with groanings too deep for words. 27 And he who searches hearts knows what is the mind of the Spirit, because the Spirit intercedes for the saints according to the will of God. 28 And we know that for those who love God all things work together for good, for those who are called according to his purpose.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Corinthians 4:5
Therefore do not pronounce judgment before the time, before the Lord comes, who will bring to light the things now hidden in darkness and will disclose the purposes of the heart. Then each one will receive his commendation from God.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Galatians 2
19 For through the law I died to the law, so that I might live to God. 20 I have been crucified with Christ. It is no longer I who live, but Christ who lives in me. And the life I now live in the flesh I live by faith in the Son of God, who loved me and gave himself for me. 21 I do not nullify the grace of God, for if righteousness were through the law, then Christ died for no purpose.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Those who read today's scripture please read, study, and ponder it over and over and start believing what God has said about you!!!

Ephesians 1
3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who has blessed us in Christ with every spiritual blessing in the heavenly places, 4 even as he chose us in him before the foundation of the world, that we should be holy and blameless before him. In love 5 he predestined us for adoption to himself as sons through Jesus Christ, according to the purpose of his will, 6 to the praise of his glorious grace, with which he has blessed us in the Beloved. 7 In him we have redemption through his blood, the forgiveness of our trespasses, according to the riches of his grace, 8 which he lavished upon us, in all wisdom and insight 9 making known to us the mystery of his will, according to his purpose, which he set forth in Christ 10 as a plan for the fullness of time, to unite all things in him, things in heaven and things on earth.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Ephesians 3
 8 To me, though I am the very least of all the saints, this grace was given, to preach to the Gentiles the unsearchable riches of Christ, 9 and to bring to light for everyone what is the plan of the mystery hidden for ages in God, who created all things, 10 so that through the church the manifold wisdom of God might now be made known to the rulers and authorities in the heavenly places. 11 This was according to the eternal purpose that he has realized in Christ Jesus our Lord, 12 in whom we have boldness and access with confidence through our faith in him.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

2 Timothy 1
8 Therefore do not be ashamed of the testimony about our Lord, nor of me his prisoner, but share in suffering for the gospel by the power of God, 9 who saved us and called us to a holy calling, not because of our works but because of his own purpose and grace, which he gave us in Christ Jesus before the ages began, 10 and which now has been manifested through the appearing of our Savior Christ Jesus, who abolished death and brought life and immortality to light through the gospel, 11 for which I was appointed a preacher and apostle and teacher, 12 which is why I suffer as I do. But I am not ashamed, for I know whom I have believed, and I am convinced that he is able to guard until that day what has been entrusted to me.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Missed yesterday so two for today.

Hebrews 6
17 So when God desired to show more convincingly to the heirs of the promise the unchangeable character of his purpose, he guaranteed it with an oath, 18 so that by two unchangeable things, in which it is impossible for God to lie, we who have fled for refuge might have strong encouragement to hold fast to the hope set before us.

James 5:11
Behold, we consider those blessed who remained steadfast. You have heard of the steadfastness of Job, and you have seen the purpose of the Lord, how the Lord is compassionate and merciful.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 17
15 And the angel said to me, “The waters that you saw, where the prostitute is seated, are peoples and multitudes and nations and languages. 16 And the ten horns that you saw, they and the beast will hate the prostitute. They will make her desolate and naked, and devour her flesh and burn her up with fire, 17 for God has put it into their hearts to carry out his purpose by being of one mind and handing over their royal power to the beast, until the words of God are fulfilled


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Exodus 3:5
Then He said, “Do not come near; take your sandals off your feet, for the place on which you are standing is holy ground.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Exodus 14
10 When Pharaoh drew near, the people of Israel lifted up their eyes, and behold, the Egyptians were marching after them, and they feared greatly. And the people of Israel cried out to the Lord. 11 They said to Moses, “Is it because there are no graves in Egypt that you have taken us away to die in the wilderness? What have you done to us in bringing us out of Egypt? 12 Is not this what we said to you in Egypt: ‘Leave us alone that we may serve the Egyptians’? For it would have been better for us to serve the Egyptians than to die in the wilderness.” 13 And Moses said to the people, “Fear not, stand firm, and see the salvation of the Lord, which he will work for you today. For the Egyptians whom you see today, you shall never see again. 14 The Lord will fight for you, and you have only to be silent.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Leviticus 19:16
You shall not go around as a slanderer among your people, and you shall not stand up against the life of your neighbor: I am the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Two for the day as I missed yesterday.  Now, how do we 'stand'?

Deuteronomy 11
22 For if you will be careful to do all this commandment that I command you to do, loving the Lord your God, walking in all his ways, and holding fast to him, 23 then the Lord will drive out all these nations before you, and you will dispossess nations greater and mightier than you. 24 Every place on which the sole of your foot treads shall be yours. Your territory shall be from the wilderness to the Lebanon and from the River, the river Euphrates, to the western sea. 25 No one shall be able to stand against you. 

Joshua 1
1 After the death of Moses the servant of the Lord, the Lord said to Joshua the son of Nun, Moses' assistant, 2 “Moses my servant is dead. Now therefore arise, go over this Jordan, you and all this people, into the land that I am giving to them, to the people of Israel. 3 Every place that the sole of your foot will tread upon I have given to you, just as I promised to Moses. 4 From the wilderness and this Lebanon as far as the great river, the river Euphrates, all the land of the Hittites to the Great Sea toward the going down of the sun shall be your territory. 5 No man shall be able to stand before you all the days of your life. Just as I was with Moses, so I will be with you. I will not leave you or forsake you.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Joshua 7:13
Get up! Consecrate the people and say, ‘Consecrate yourselves for tomorrow; for thus says the Lord, God of Israel, “There are devoted things in your midst, O Israel. You cannot stand before your enemies until you take away the devoted things from among you.”


----------



## formula1

*re:*

1 Samuel 12
14 If you will fear the Lord and serve him and obey his voice and not rebel against the commandment of the Lord, and if both you and the king who reigns over you will follow the Lord your God, it will be well. 15 But if you will not obey the voice of the Lord, but rebel against the commandment of the Lord, then the hand of the Lord will be against you and your king. 16 Now therefore stand still and see this great thing that the Lord will do before your eyes.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Samuel 23:5  (Words of David)
For does not my house stand so with God? For he has made with me an everlasting covenant, ordered in all things and secure. For will he not cause to prosper all my help and my desire?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

2 Chronicles 20:9  
 ‘If disaster comes upon us, the sword, judgment, or pestilence, or famine, we will stand before this house and before you—for your name is in this house—and cry out to you in our affliction, and you will hear and save.’


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Job 19:25
For I know that my Redeemer lives, and at the last he will stand upon the earth.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 1
1 Blessed is the man who walks not in the counsel of the wicked, nor stands in the way of sinners, nor sits in the seat of scoffers;
2 but his delight is in the law of the Lord, and on his law he meditates day and night.
3 He is like a tree planted by streams of water that yields its fruit in its season, and its leaf does not wither.  In all that he does, he prospers.
4 The wicked are not so, but are like chaff that the wind drives away.
5 Therefore the wicked will not stand in the judgment,  nor sinners in the congregation of the righteous;
6 for the Lord knows the way of the righteous, but the way of the wicked will perish.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 20
7 Some trust in chariots and some in horses, but we trust in the name of the Lord our God.
8 They collapse and fall, but we rise and stand upright.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 24
3 Who shall ascend the hill of the Lord?  And who shall stand in his holy place?
4 He who has clean hands and a pure heart, who does not lift up his soul to what is false and does not swear deceitfully.
5 He will receive blessing from the Lord and righteousness from the God of his salvation.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 26
11 But as for me, I shall walk in my integrity; redeem me, and be gracious to me.
12 My foot stands on level ground; in the great assembly I will bless the Lord.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 33
8 Let all the earth fear the Lord; let all the inhabitants of the world stand in awe of him!
9 For he spoke, and it came to be; he commanded, and it stood firm.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 94
16 Who rises up for me against the wicked?  Who stands up for me against evildoers?
17 If the Lord had not been my help, my soul would soon have lived in the land of silence.
18 When I thought, “My foot slips," your steadfast love, O Lord, held me up.
19 When the cares of my heart are many, your consolations cheer my soul.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 109
30 With my mouth I will give great thanks to the Lord; I will praise him in the midst of the throng.
31 For he stands at the right hand of the needy one, to save him from those who condemn his soul to death.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 119
89 Forever, O Lord, your word is firmly fixed in the heavens.
90 Your faithfulness endures to all generations; you have established the earth, and it stands fast.
91 By your appointment they stand this day, for all things are your servants.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 119:161
Princes persecute me without cause, but my heart stands in awe of your words.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 130
3 If you, O Lord, should mark iniquities, O Lord, who could stand?
4 But with you there is forgiveness, that you may be feared.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Psalm 134 
1 Come, bless the Lord, all you servants of the Lord, who stand by night in the house of the Lord!
2 Lift up your hands to the holy place and bless the Lord!
3 May the Lord bless you from Zion, he who made heaven and earth!


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Since we are about to embark on a system upgrade,  I plan not to post bible readings again until Tuesday.  So I have added 4 scriptures today. May you have a great weekend and please copy these to your local machine so that you may ponder what God has for you in these verses.  God Bless!


Proverbs 8
1 Does not wisdom call?  Does not understanding raise her voice?
2 On the heights beside the way, at the crossroads she takes her stand;
3 beside the gates in front of the town, at the entrance of the portals she cries aloud:
4 To you, O men, I call, and my cry is to the children of man.
5 O simple ones, learn prudence; O fools, learn sense.

Proverbs 12:7
The wicked are overthrown and are no more, but the house of the righteous will stand.

Proverbs 19:21
Many are the plans in the mind of a man, but it is the purpose of the Lord that will stand.

Proverbs 22:29
Do you see a man skillful in his work? He will stand before kings; he will not stand before obscure men.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 25
6 Do not put yourself forward in the king's presence or stand in the place of the great,
7 for it is better to be told, “Come up here,” than to be put lower in the presence of a noble.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 11:10
In that day the root of Jesse, who shall *stand* as a signal for the peoples—of him shall the nations inquire, and his resting place shall be glorious.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 40:8
The grass withers, the flower fades, but the word of our God will *stand* forever.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 46
8 Remember this and stand firm, recall it to mind, you transgressors,
9  remember the former things of old; for I am God, and there is no other; I am God, and there is none like me,
10 declaring the end from the beginning and from ancient times things not yet done, saying, ‘My counsel shall stand, and I will accomplish all my purpose.’


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 15:19
Therefore thus says the Lord: “If you return, I will restore you, and you shall *stand* before me. If you utter what is precious, and not what is worthless, you shall be as my mouth. They shall turn to you, but you shall not turn to them.


----------



## formula1

Micah 5

2 But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah, who are too little to be among the clans of Judah, from you shall come forth for me one who is to be ruler in Israel, whose coming forth is from of old, from ancient days.
3 Therefore he shall give them up until the time when she who is in labor has given birth; then the rest of his brothers shall return to the people of Israel.
4 And he shall stand and shepherd his flock in the strength of the Lord in the majesty of the name of the Lord his God.And they shall dwell secure, for now he shall be great to the ends of the earth.


----------



## formula1

Nahum 1
6 Who can stand before his indignation?  Who can endure the heat of his anger?  His wrath is poured out like fire, and the rocks are broken into pieces by him.
7 The Lord is good, a stronghold in the day of trouble; he knows those who take refuge in him.
8  But with an overflowing flood he will make a complete end of the adversaries, and will pursue his enemies into darkness.


----------



## formula1

Habakkuk 2 
1 I will take my stand at my watchpost and station myself on the tower, and look out to see what he will say to me, and what I will answer concerning my complaint.
2 And the Lord answered me:
“Write the vision; make it plain on tablets, so he may run who reads it.
3 For still the vision awaits its appointed time; it hastens to the end—it will not lie. If it seems slow, wait for it;  it will surely come; it will not delay.


----------



## formula1

Zechariah 3:7
Thus says the Lord of hosts: If you will walk in my ways and keep my charge, then you shall rule my house and have charge of my courts, and I will give you the right of access among those who are standing here.


----------



## formula1

Malachi 3 

1 “Behold, I send my messenger, and he will prepare the way before me. And the Lord whom you seek will suddenly come to his temple; and the messenger of the covenant in whom you delight, behold, he is coming, says the Lord of hosts. 2 But who can endure the day of his coming, and who can stand when he appears? For he is like a refiner's fire and like fullers' soap. 3 He will sit as a refiner and purifier of silver, and he will purify the sons of Levi and refine them like gold and silver, and they will bring offerings in righteousness to the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 5:15
Nor do people light a lamp and put it under a basket, but on a stand, and it gives light to all in the house.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 12
25 Knowing their thoughts, he said to them, “Every kingdom divided against itself is laid waste, and no city or house divided against itself will stand. 26 And if Satan casts out Satan, he is divided against himself. How then will his kingdom stand? 27 And if I cast out demons by Beelzebul, by whom do your sons cast them out? Therefore they will be your judges. 28 But if it is by the Spirit of God that I cast out demons, then the kingdom of God has come upon you.


----------



## formula1

Mark 11
23 Truly, I say to you, whoever says to this mountain, ‘Be taken up and thrown into the sea,’ and does not doubt in his heart, but believes that what he says will come to pass, it will be done for him. 24 Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask in prayer, believe that you have received it, and it will be yours. 25 And whenever you stand praying, forgive, if you have anything against anyone, so that your Father also who is in heaven may forgive you your trespasses.


----------



## formula1

Mark 13:9
“But be on your guard. For they will deliver you over to councils, and you will be beaten in synagogues, and you will *stand* before governors and kings for my sake, to bear witness before them.


----------



## formula1

Luke 18
 9 He also told this parable to some who trusted in themselves that they were righteous, and treated others with contempt: 10 “Two men went up into the temple to pray, one a Pharisee and the other a tax collector. 11 The Pharisee, standing by himself, prayed thus: ‘God, I thank you that I am not like other men, extortioners, unjust, adulterers, or even like this tax collector. 12 I fast twice a week; I give tithes of all that I get.’ 13 But the tax collector, standing far off, would not even lift up his eyes to heaven, but beat his breast, saying, ‘God, be merciful to me, a sinner!’ 14 I tell you, this man went down to his house justified, rather than the other. For everyone who exalts himself will be humbled, but the one who humbles himself will be exalted.”


----------



## formula1

Luke 21
34 “But watch yourselves lest your hearts be weighed down with dissipation and drunkenness and cares of this life, and that day come upon you suddenly like a trap. 35 For it will come upon all who dwell on the face of the whole earth. 36 But stay awake at all times, praying that you may have strength to escape all these things that are going to take place, and to stand before the Son of Man.”


----------



## formula1

John 3:29
The one who has the bride is the bridegroom. The friend of the bridegroom, who *stand*s and hears him, rejoices greatly at the bridegroom's voice. Therefore this joy of mine is now complete.


----------



## formula1

John 8
 42 Jesus said to them, “If God were your Father, you would love me, for I came from God and I am here. I came not of my own accord, but he sent me. 43 Why do you not understand what I say? It is because you cannot bear to hear my word. 44 You are of your father the devil, and your will is to do your father's desires. He was a murderer from the beginning, and does not stand in the truth, because there is no truth in him. When he lies, he speaks out of his own character, for he is a liar and the father of lies. 45 But because I tell the truth, you do not believe me. 46 Which one of you convicts me of sin? If I tell the truth, why do you not believe me? 47 Whoever is of God hears the words of God. The reason why you do not hear them is that you are not of God.”


----------



## formula1

Acts 1
10 And while they were gazing into heaven as he went, behold, two men stood by them in white robes, 11 and said, “Men of Galilee, why do you stand looking into heaven? This Jesus, who was taken up from you into heaven, will come in the same way as you saw him go into heaven.”


----------



## formula1

Acts4
8 Then Peter, filled with the Holy Spirit, said to them, “Rulers of the people and elders, 9 if we are being examined today concerning a good deed done to a crippled man, by what means this man has been healed, 10 let it be known to all of you and to all the people of Israel that by the name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth, whom you crucified, whom God raised from the dead—by him this man is standing before you well. 11 This Jesus is the stone that was rejected by you, the builders, which has become the cornerstone. 12 And there is salvation in no one else, for there is no other name under heaven given among men by which we must be saved.”


----------



## formula1

Acts 7 
54 Now when they heard these things they were enraged, and they ground their teeth at him. 55 But he(Stephen), full of the Holy Spirit, gazed into heaven and saw the glory of God, and Jesus standing at the right hand of God. 56 And he said, “Behold, I see the heavens opened, and the Son of Man standing at the right hand of God.”


----------



## goodshot

Thank you brother


----------



## formula1

Acts 11
7 And I heard a voice saying to me, ‘Rise, Peter; kill and eat.’ 8 But I said, ‘By no means, Lord; for nothing common or unclean has ever entered my mouth.’ 9 But the voice answered a second time from heaven, ‘What God has made clean, do not call common.’ 10 This happened three times, and all was drawn up again into heaven. 11 And behold, at that very moment three men arrived at the house in which we were, sent to me from Caesarea. 12 And the Spirit told me to go with them, making no distinction. These six brothers also accompanied me, and we entered the man's house. 13 And he told us how he had seen the angel stand in his house and say, ‘Send to Joppa and bring Simon who is called Peter; 14 he will declare to you a message by which you will be saved, you and all your household.’ 15 As I began to speak, the Holy Spirit fell on them just as on us at the beginning. 16 And I remembered the word of the Lord, how he said, ‘John baptized with water, but you will be baptized with the Holy Spirit.’ 17 If then God gave the same gift to them as he gave to us when we believed in the Lord Jesus Christ, who was I that I could stand in God's way?”


----------



## formula1

May I suggest that those that read this think about it as if you were this man!

Acts 14
8 Now at Lystra there was a man sitting who could not use his feet. He was crippled from birth and had never walked. 9 He listened to Paul speaking. And Paul, looking intently at him and seeing that he had faith to be made well, 10 said in a loud voice, “Stand upright on your feet.” And he sprang up and began walking.


----------



## formula1

Acts 26
22 To this day I have had the help that comes from God, and so I stand here testifying both to small and great, saying nothing but what the prophets and Moses said would come to pass: 23 that the Christ must suffer and that, by being the first to rise from the dead, he would proclaim light both to our people and to the Gentiles.


----------



## formula1

Romans 5
Therefore, since we have been justified by faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ. 2 Through him we have also obtained access by faith into this grace in which we stand, and we rejoice in hope of the glory of God.


----------



## formula1

Romans 11
17 But if some of the branches were broken off, and you, although a wild olive shoot, were grafted in among the others and now share in the nourishing root of the olive tree, 18 do not be arrogant toward the branches. If you are, remember it is not you who support the root, but the root that supports you. 19 Then you will say, “Branches were broken off so that I might be grafted in.” 20 That is true. They were broken off because of their unbelief, but you stand fast through faith. So do not become proud, but fear. 21 For if God did not spare the natural branches, neither will he spare you.


----------



## formula1

Romans 14 
1 As for the one who is weak in faith, welcome him, but not to quarrel over opinions. 2 One person believes he may eat anything, while the weak person eats only vegetables. 3 Let not the one who eats despise the one who abstains, and let not the one who abstains pass judgment on the one who eats, for God has welcomed him. 4 Who are you to pass judgment on the servant of another? It is before his own master that he stands or falls. And he will be upheld, for the Lord is able to make him stand.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 1
26 For consider your calling, brothers: not many of you were wise according to worldly standards, not many were powerful, not many were of noble birth. 27 But God chose what is foolish in the world to shame the wise; God chose what is weak in the world to shame the strong; 28 God chose what is low and despised in the world, even things that are not, to bring to nothing things that are, 29 so that no human being might boast in the presence of God. 30 And because of him you are in Christ Jesus, who became to us wisdom from God, righteousness and sanctification and redemption, 31 so that, as it is written, “Let the one who boasts, boast in the Lord.”


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 10
11 Now these things happened to them as an example, but they were written down for our instruction, on whom the end of the ages has come. 12 Therefore let anyone who thinks that he stands take heed lest he fall.  13 No temptation has overtaken you that is not common to man. God is faithful, and he will not let you be tempted beyond your ability, but with the temptation he will also provide the way of escape, that you may be able to endure it.


----------



## formula1

I Corinthians 15 
1 Now I would remind you, brothers,[a] of the gospel I preached to you, which you received, in which you stand, 2 and by which you are being saved, if you hold fast to the word I preached to you—unless you believed in vain.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 16
13 Be watchful, stand firm in the faith, act like men, be strong. 14 Let all that you do be done in love.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 5:1
For freedom Christ has set us free; stand firm therefore, and do not submit again to a yoke of slavery.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 6
10 Finally, be strong in the Lord and in the strength of his might. 11 Put on the whole armor of God, that you may be able to stand against the schemes of the devil. 12 For we do not wrestle against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the cosmic powers over this present darkness, against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly places. 13 Therefore take up the whole armor of God, that you may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand firm.


----------



## formula1

Philipians 1
27 Only let your manner of life be worthy of the gospel of Christ, so that whether I come and see you or am absent, I may hear of you that you are standing firm in one spirit, with one mind striving side by side for the faith of the gospel, 28 and not frightened in anything by your opponents. This is a clear sign to them of their destruction, but of your salvation, and that from God.


----------



## formula1

Philippians 3:17 to 4:1
17 Brothers, join in imitating me, and keep your eyes on those who walk according to the example you have in us. 18 For many, of whom I have often told you and now tell you even with tears, walk as enemies of the cross of Christ. 19 Their end is destruction, their god is their belly, and they glory in their shame, with minds set on earthly things. 20 But our citizenship is in heaven, and from it we await a Savior, the Lord Jesus Christ, 21 who will transform our lowly body to be like his glorious body, by the power that enables him even to subject all things to himself. 1 Therefore, my brothers, whom I love and long for, my joy and crown, stand firm thus in the Lord, my beloved.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 4:12
Epaphras, who is one of you, a servant of Christ Jesus, greets you, always struggling on your behalf in his prayers, that you may *stand* mature and fully assured in all the will of God.


----------



## formula1

1 Thessalonians 3
6 But now that Timothy has come to us from you, and has brought us the good news of your faith and love and reported that you always remember us kindly and long to see us, as we long to see you— 7 for this reason, brothers, in all our distress and affliction we have been comforted about you through your faith. 8 For now we live, if you are standing fast in the Lord.


----------



## formula1

2 Thessalonians 2 
13 But we ought always to give thanks to God for you, brothers beloved by the Lord, because God chose you as the firstfruits to be saved, through sanctification by the Spirit and belief in the truth. 14 To this he called you through our gospel, so that you may obtain the glory of our Lord Jesus Christ. 15 So then, brothers, stand firm and hold to the traditions that you were taught by us, either by our spoken word or by our letter.


----------



## formula1

I Timothy 3
12 Let deacons each be the husband of one wife, managing their children and their own households well. 13 For those who serve well as deacons gain a good standing for themselves and also great confidence in the faith that is in Christ Jesus.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 5:20
As for those who persist in sin, rebuke them in the presence of all, so that the rest may stand in fear.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 2:19
But God's firm foundation *stand*s, bearing this seal: “The Lord knows those who are his,” and, “Let everyone who names the name of the Lord depart from iniquity.”


----------



## formula1

Two scriptures today for context!

Hebrews 3
16 For who were those who heard and yet rebelled? Was it not all those who left Egypt led by Moses? 17 And with whom was he provoked for forty years? Was it not with those who sinned, whose bodies fell in the wilderness? 18 And to whom did he swear that they would not enter his rest, but to those who were disobedient? 19 So we see that they were unable to enter because of unbelief.

Hebrews 4
1 Therefore, while the promise of entering his rest still stands, let us fear lest any of you should seem to have failed to reach it.


----------



## formula1

James 5:9
Do not grumble against one another, brothers, so that you may not be judged; behold, the Judge is *stand*ing at the door.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 2:6
For it stands in Scripture: “Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a cornerstone chosen and precious, and whoever believes in him will not be put to shame.”


----------



## formula1

2 Peter 1
3 His divine power has granted to us all things that pertain to life and godliness, through the knowledge of him who called us to his own glory and excellence, 4 by which he has granted to us his precious and very great promises, so that through them you may become partakers of the divine nature, having escaped from the corruption that is in the world because of sinful desire.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 3:20
Behold, I stand at the door and knock. If anyone hears my voice and opens the door, I will come in to him and eat with him, and he with me.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 6
15 Then the kings of the earth and the great ones and the generals and the rich and the powerful, and everyone, slave and free, hid themselves in the caves and among the rocks of the mountains, 16 calling to the mountains and rocks, “Fall on us and hide us from the face of him who is seated on the throne, and from the wrath of the Lamb, 17 for the great day of their wrath has come, and who can stand?”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 7
9 After this I looked, and behold, a great multitude that no one could number, from every nation, from all tribes and peoples and languages, standing before the throne and before the Lamb, clothed in white robes, with palm branches in their hands, 10 and crying out with a loud voice, “Salvation belongs to our God who sits on the throne, and to the Lamb!” 11 And all the angels were standing around the throne and around the elders and the four living creatures, and they fell on their faces before the throne and worshiped God, 12 saying, “Amen! Blessing and glory and wisdom and thanksgiving and honor and power and might be to our God forever and ever! Amen.”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 20:12
And I saw the dead, great and small, standing before the throne, and books were opened. Then another book was opened, which is the book of life. And the dead were judged by what was written in the books, according to what they had done.


----------



## formula1

Genesis 3:16
To the woman he said, “I will surely multiply your pain in childbearing; in pain you shall bring forth children. Your desire shall be contrary to your husband, but he shall rule over you.”


----------



## formula1

Genesis 3
17 And to Adam he said,
“Because you have listened to the voice of your wife and have eaten of the tree of which I commanded you, ‘You shall not eat of it,’cursed is the ground because of you; in pain you shall eat of it all the days of your life;
18 thorns and thistles it shall bring forth for you; and you shall eat the plants of the field.
19 By the sweat of your face you shall eat bread, till you return to the ground, for out of it you were taken; for you are dust, and to dust you shall return.”


----------



## formula1

Genesis 5
28 When Lamech had lived 182 years, he fathered a son 29 and called his name Noah, saying, “Out of the ground that the Lord has cursed, this one shall bring us relief from our work and from the painful toil of our hands.”


----------



## formula1

1 Chronicles 4:10
Jabez called upon the God of Israel, saying, “Oh that you would bless me and enlarge my border, and that your hand might be with me, and that you would keep me from harm so that it might not bring me pain!” And God granted what he asked.


----------



## formula1

Job 6
8 “Oh that I might have my request, and that God would fulfill my hope,
9 that it would please God to crush me, that he would let loose his hand and cut me off!
10 This would be my comfort;  I would even exult in pain unsparing, for I have not denied the words of the Holy One.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 38
17 For I am ready to fall, and my pain is ever before me.
18 I confess my iniquity;  I am sorry for my sin.
19 But my foes are vigorous, they are mighty, and many are those who hate me wrongfully.
20 Those who render me evil for good  accuse me because I follow after good.
21 Do not forsake me, O Lord! O my God, be not far from me!
22 Make haste to help me, O Lord, my salvation!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 69
29 But I am afflicted and in pain; let your salvation, O God, set me on high!
30 I will praise the name of God with a song; I will magnify him with thanksgiving.
31 This will please the Lord more than an ox   or a bull with horns and hoofs.
32 When the humble see it they will be glad;  you who seek God, let your hearts revive.
33 For the Lord hears the needy and does not despise his own people who are prisoners.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 65
11 But you who forsake the Lord,. who forget my holy mountain,who set a table for Fortune and fill cups of mixed wine for Destiny,
12 I will destine you to the sword, and all of you shall bow down to the slaughter, because, when I called, you did not answer; when I spoke, you did not listen, but you did what was evil in my eyes  and chose what I did not delight in.
13 Therefore thus says the Lord God:
“Behold, my servants shall eat,  but you shall be hungry; behold, my servants shall drink, but you shall be thirsty; behold, my servants shall rejoice, but you shall be put to shame;
14 behold, my servants shall sing for gladness of heart, but you shall cry out for pain of heart and shall wail for breaking of spirit.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 4
23 And he went throughout all Galilee, teaching in their synagogues and proclaiming the gospel of the kingdom and healing every disease and every affliction among the people. 24 So his fame spread throughout all Syria, and they brought him all the sick, those afflicted with various diseases and pains, those oppressed by demons, those having seizures, and paralytics, and he healed them. 25 And great crowds followed him from Galilee and the Decapolis, and from Jerusalem and Judea, and from beyond the Jordan.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 24
 4 And Jesus answered them, “See that no one leads you astray. 5 For many will come in my name, saying, ‘I am the Christ,’ and they will lead many astray. 6 And you will hear of wars and rumors of wars. See that you are not alarmed, for this must take place, but the end is not yet. 7 For nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom, and there will be famines and earthquakes in various places. 8 All these are but the beginning of the birth pains.


----------



## formula1

Acts 24
14 But this I confess to you, that according to the Way, which they call a sect, I worship the God of our fathers, believing everything laid down by the Law and written in the Prophets, 15 having a hope in God, which these men themselves accept, that there will be a resurrection of both the just and the unjust. 16 So I always take pains to have a clear conscience toward both God and man.


----------



## formula1

Romans 8
18 For I consider that the sufferings of this present time are not worth comparing with the glory that is to be revealed to us. 19 For the creation waits with eager longing for the revealing of the sons of God. 20 For the creation was subjected to futility, not willingly, but because of him who subjected it, in hope 21 that the creation itself will be set free from its bondage to corruption and obtain the freedom of the glory of the children of God. 22 For we know that the whole creation has been groaning together in the pains of childbirth until now. 23 And not only the creation, but we ourselves, who have the firstfruits of the Spirit, groan inwardly as we wait eagerly for adoption as sons, the redemption of our bodies.


----------



## formula1

I Thessalonians 5
1 Now concerning the times and the seasons, brothers, you have no need to have anything written to you. 2 For you yourselves are fully aware that the day of the Lord will come like a thief in the night. 3 While people are saying, “There is peace and security,” then sudden destruction will come upon them as labor pains come upon a pregnant woman, and they will not escape. 4 But you are not in darkness, brothers, for that day to surprise you like a thief. 5 For you are all children of light, children of the day. We are not of the night or of the darkness. 6 So then let us not sleep, as others do, but let us keep awake and be sober.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 12
7 It is for discipline that you have to endure. God is treating you as sons. For what son is there whom his father does not discipline? 8 If you are left without discipline, in which all have participated, then you are illegitimate children and not sons. 9 Besides this, we have had earthly fathers who disciplined us and we respected them. Shall we not much more be subject to the Father of spirits and live? 10 For they disciplined us for a short time as it seemed best to them, but he disciplines us for our good, that we may share his holiness. 11 For the moment all discipline seems painful rather than pleasant, but later it yields the peaceful fruit of righteousness to those who have been trained by it.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 21
 Then I saw a new heaven and a new earth, for the first heaven and the first earth had passed away, and the sea was no more. 2 And I saw the holy city, new Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God, prepared as a bride adorned for her husband. 3 And I heard a loud voice from the throne saying, “Behold, the dwelling place of God is with man. He will dwell with them, and they will be his people, and God himself will be with them as their God. 4 He will wipe away every tear from their eyes, and death shall be no more, neither shall there be mourning, nor crying, nor pain anymore, for the former things have passed away.”


----------



## formula1

Exodus 3
7 Then the Lord said, “I have surely seen the affliction of my people who are in Egypt and have heard their cry because of their taskmasters. I know their sufferings, 8 and I have come down to deliver them out of the hand of the Egyptians and to bring them up out of that land to a good and broad land, a land flowing with milk and honey, to the place of the Canaanites, the Hittites, the Amorites, the Perizzites, the Hivites, and the Jebusites.


----------



## formula1

Numbers 14 
26 And the Lord spoke to Moses and to Aaron, saying, 27 “How long shall this wicked congregation grumble against me? I have heard the grumblings of the people of Israel, which they grumble against me. 28 Say to them, ‘As I live, declares the Lord, what you have said in my hearing I will do to you: 29 your dead bodies shall fall in this wilderness, and of all your number, listed in the census from twenty years old and upward, who have grumbled against me, 30 not one shall come into the land where I swore that I would make you dwell, except Caleb the son of Jephunneh and Joshua the son of Nun. 31 But your little ones, who you said would become a prey, I will bring in, and they shall know the land that you have rejected. 32 But as for you, your dead bodies shall fall in this wilderness. 33 And your children shall be shepherds in the wilderness forty years and shall suffer for your faithlessness, until the last of your dead bodies lies in the wilderness.


----------



## formula1

Job 2
 11 Now when Job's three friends heard of all this evil that had come upon him, they came each from his own place, Eliphaz the Temanite, Bildad the Shuhite, and Zophar the Naamathite. They made an appointment together to come to show him sympathy and comfort him. 12 And when they saw him from a distance, they did not recognize him. And they raised their voices and wept, and they tore their robes and sprinkled dust on their heads toward heaven. 13 And they sat with him on the ground seven days and seven nights, and no one spoke a word to him, for they saw that his suffering was very great.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 34
8 Oh, taste and see that the Lord is good! Blessed is the man who takes refuge in him!
9 Oh, fear the Lord, you his saints, for those who fear him have no lack!
10 The young lions suffer want and hunger;  but those who seek the Lord lack no good thing.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 107
17 Some were fools through their sinful ways, and because of their iniquities suffered affliction;
18 they loathed any kind of food, and they drew near to the gates of death.
19 Then they cried to the Lord in their trouble, and he delivered them from their distress.
20 He sent out his word and healed them, and delivered them from their destruction.
21 Let them thank the Lord for his steadfast love, for his wondrous works to the children of man!


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 11:15
Whoever puts up security for a stranger will surely suffer harm, but he who hates striking hands in pledge is secure.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 11:24
One gives freely, yet grows all the richer; another withholds what he should give, and only suffers want.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 13:20
Whoever walks with the wise becomes wise, but the companion of fools will suffer harm.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 13:25
The righteous has enough to satisfy his appetite, but the belly of the wicked suffers want.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 19:15
Slothfulness casts into a deep sleep, and an idle person will suffer hunger.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 27:12
The prudent sees danger and hides himself, but the simple go on and suffer for it.


----------



## formula1

Ezekiel 18:20
The soul who sins shall die. The son shall not suffer for the iniquity of the father, nor the father suffer for the iniquity of the son. The righteousness of the righteous shall be upon himself, and the wickedness of the wicked shall be upon himself.


----------



## formula1

Ezekiel 36
 26 And I will give you a new heart, and a new spirit I will put within you. And I will remove the heart of stone from your flesh and give you a heart of flesh. 27 And I will put my Spirit within you, and cause you to walk in my statutes and be careful to obey my rules. 28 You shall dwell in the land that I gave to your fathers, and you shall be my people, and I will be your God. 29 And I will deliver you from all your uncleannesses. And I will summon the grain and make it abundant and lay no famine upon you. 30 I will make the fruit of the tree and the increase of the field abundant, that you may never again suffer the disgrace of famine among the nations.


----------



## formula1

Zephaniah 3
17 The Lord your God is in your midst,
    a mighty one who will save;
he will rejoice over you with gladness;
    he will quiet you by his love;
he will exult over you with loud singing.
18 
I will gather those of you who mourn for the festival,
    so that you will no longer suffer reproach.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 8
5 When he had entered Capernaum, a centurion came forward to him, appealing to him, 6 “Lord, my servant is lying paralyzed at home, suffering terribly.” 7 And he said to him, “I will come and heal him.” 8 But the centurion replied, “Lord, I am not worthy to have you come under my roof, but only say the word, and my servant will be healed.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 9
20 And behold, a woman who had suffered from a discharge of blood for twelve years came up behind him and touched the fringe of his garment, 21 for she said to herself, “If I only touch his garment, I will be made well.” 22 Jesus turned, and seeing her he said, “Take heart, daughter; your faith has made you well.” And instantly the woman was made well.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 16
21 From that time Jesus began to show his disciples that he must go to Jerusalem and suffer many things from the elders and chief priests and scribes, and be killed, and on the third day be raised. 22 And Peter took him aside and began to rebuke him, saying, “Far be it from you, Lord!  This shall never happen to you.” 23 But he turned and said to Peter, “Get behind me, Satan! You are a hindrance to me. For you are not setting your mind on the things of God, but on the things of man.”


----------



## formula1

Luke 13 
1 There were some present at that very time who told him about the Galileans whose blood Pilate had mingled with their sacrifices. 2 And he answered them, “Do you think that these Galileans were worse sinners than all the other Galileans, because they suffered in this way? 3 No, I tell you; but unless you repent, you will all likewise perish. 4 Or those eighteen on whom the tower in Siloam fell and killed them: do you think that they were worse offenders than all the others who lived in Jerusalem? 5 No, I tell you; but unless you repent, you will all likewise perish.”


----------



## formula1

Luke 22
14 And when the hour came, he reclined at table, and the apostles with him. 15 And he said to them, “I have earnestly desired to eat this Passover with you before I suffer. 16 For I tell you I will not eat it until it is fulfilled in the kingdom of God.”


----------



## formula1

Luke 24
44 Then he said to them, “These are my words that I spoke to you while I was still with you, that everything written about me in the Law of Moses and the Prophets and the Psalms must be fulfilled.” 45 Then he opened their minds to understand the Scriptures, 46 and said to them, “Thus it is written, that the Christ should suffer and on the third day rise from the dead, 47 and that repentance for the forgiveness of sins should be proclaimed in his name to all nations, beginning from Jerusalem. 48 You are witnesses of these things. 49 And behold, I am sending the promise of my Father upon you. But stay in the city until you are clothed with power from on high.”


----------



## formula1

Acts 1
1 In the first book, O Theophilus, I have dealt with all that Jesus began to do and teach, 2 until the day when he was taken up, after he had given commands through the Holy Spirit to the apostles whom he had chosen. 3 He presented himself alive to them after his suffering by many proofs, appearing to them during forty days and speaking about the kingdom of God.


----------



## formula1

Acts 3
17 And now, brothers, I know that you acted in ignorance, as did also your rulers. 18 But what God foretold by the mouth of all the prophets, that his Christ would suffer, he thus fulfilled. 19 Repent therefore, and turn back, that your sins may be blotted out, 20 that times of refreshing may come from the presence of the Lord, and that he may send the Christ appointed for you, Jesus, 21 whom heaven must receive until the time for restoring all the things about which God spoke by the mouth of his holy prophets long ago.


----------



## formula1

I wonder if we would rejoice when suffering dishonor for Christ!

Acts 5
41 Then they left the presence of the council, rejoicing that they were counted worthy to suffer dishonor for the name. 42 And every day, in the temple and from house to house, they did not cease teaching and preaching that the Christ is Jesus.


----------



## formula1

Acts 9
10 Now there was a disciple at Damascus named Ananias. The Lord said to him in a vision, “Ananias.” And he said, “Here I am, Lord.” 11 And the Lord said to him, “Rise and go to the street called Straight, and at the house of Judas look for a man of Tarsus named Saul, for behold, he is praying, 12 and he has seen in a vision a man named Ananias come in and lay his hands on him so that he might regain his sight.” 13 But Ananias answered, “Lord, I have heard from many about this man, how much evil he has done to your saints at Jerusalem. 14 And here he has authority from the chief priests to bind all who call on your name.” 15 But the Lord said to him, “Go, for he is a chosen instrument of mine to carry my name before the Gentiles and kings and the children of Israel. 16 For I will show him how much he must suffer for the sake of my name.”


----------



## formula1

Acts 17
1 Now when they had passed through Amphipolis and Apollonia, they came to Thessalonica, where there was a synagogue of the Jews. 2 And Paul went in, as was his custom, and on three Sabbath days he reasoned with them from the Scriptures, 3 explaining and proving that it was necessary for the Christ to suffer and to rise from the dead, and saying, “This Jesus, whom I proclaim to you, is the Christ.”


----------



## formula1

Acts 26
22 To this day I have had the help that comes from God, and so I stand here testifying both to small and great, saying nothing but what the prophets and Moses said would come to pass: 23 that the Christ must suffer and that, by being the first to rise from the dead, he would proclaim light both to our people and to the Gentiles.”


----------



## formula1

Romans 5
1 Therefore, since we have been justified by faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ. 2 Through him we have also obtained access by faith into this grace in which we stand, and we rejoice in hope of the glory of God. 3 Not only that, but we rejoice in our sufferings, knowing that suffering produces endurance, 4 and endurance produces character, and character produces hope, 5 and hope does not put us to shame, because God's love has been poured into our hearts through the Holy Spirit who has been given to us.


----------



## formula1

Romans 8
 14 For all who are led by the Spirit of God are sons of God. 15 For you did not receive the spirit of slavery to fall back into fear, but you have received the Spirit of adoption as sons, by whom we cry, “Abba! Father!” 16 The Spirit himself bears witness with our spirit that we are children of God, 17 and if children, then heirs—heirs of God and fellow heirs with Christ, provided we suffer with him in order that we may also be glorified with him.  18 For I consider that the sufferings of this present time are not worth comparing with the glory that is to be revealed to us.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 3:15
If anyone's work is burned up, he will suffer loss, though he himself will be saved, but only as through fire.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 6:7
To have lawsuits at all with one another is already a defeat for you. Why not rather suffer wrong? Why not rather be defrauded?


----------



## formula1

1 Cor 12
24(part) But God has so composed the body, giving greater honor to the part that lacked it, 25 that there may be no division in the body, but that the members may have the same care for one another. 26 If one member suffers, all suffer together; if one member is honored, all rejoice together.  27 Now you are the body of Christ and individually members of it.


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 1
3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies and God of all comfort, 4 who comforts us in all our affliction, so that we may be able to comfort those who are in any affliction, with the comfort with which we ourselves are comforted by God. 5 For as we share abundantly in Christ's sufferings, so through Christ we share abundantly in comfort too. 6 If we are afflicted, it is for your comfort and salvation; and if we are comforted, it is for your comfort, which you experience when you patiently endure the same sufferings that we suffer. 7 Our hope for you is unshaken, for we know that as you share in our sufferings, you will also share in our comfort.


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 7:12
So although I wrote to you, it was not for the sake of the one who did the wrong, nor for the sake of the one who suffered the wrong, but in order that your earnestness for us might be revealed to you in the sight of God.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 3 
1 O foolish Galatians! Who has bewitched you? It was before your eyes that Jesus Christ was publicly portrayed as crucified. 2 Let me ask you only this: Did you receive the Spirit by works of the law or by hearing with faith? 3 Are you so foolish? Having begun by the Spirit, are you now being perfected by the flesh? 4 Did you suffer so many things in vain—if indeed it was in vain? 5 Does he who supplies the Spirit to you and works miracles among you do so by works of the law, or by hearing with faith— 6 just as Abraham “believed God, and it was counted to him as righteousness”?  7 Know then that it is those of faith who are the sons of Abraham.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 3
8 To me, though I am the very least of all the saints, this grace was given, to preach to the Gentiles the unsearchable riches of Christ, 9 and to bring to light for everyone what is the plan of the mystery hidden for ages in God, who created all things, 10 so that through the church the manifold wisdom of God might now be made known to the rulers and authorities in the heavenly places. 11 This was according to the eternal purpose that he has realized in Christ Jesus our Lord, 12 in whom we have boldness and access with confidence through our faith in him. 13 So I ask you not to lose heart over what I am suffering for you, which is your glory.


----------



## formula1

Philippians 1
29 For it has been granted to you that for the sake of Christ you should not only believe in him but also suffer for his sake, 30 engaged in the same conflict that you saw I had and now hear that I still have.


----------



## formula1

Philippians 3
7 But whatever gain I had, I counted as loss for the sake of Christ. 8 Indeed, I count everything as loss because of the surpassing worth of knowing Christ Jesus my Lord. For his sake I have suffered the loss of all things and count them as rubbish, in order that I may gain Christ 9 and be found in him, not having a righteousness of my own that comes from the law, but that which comes through faith in Christ, the righteousness from God that depends on faith— 10 that I may know him and the power of his resurrection, and may share his sufferings, becoming like him in his death, 11 that by any means possible I may attain the resurrection from the dead.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 1
24 Now I rejoice in my sufferings for your sake, and in my flesh I am filling up what is lacking in Christ's afflictions for the sake of his body, that is, the church, 25 of which I became a minister according to the stewardship from God that was given to me for you, to make the word of God fully known, 26 the mystery hidden for ages and generations but now revealed to his saints. 27 To them God chose to make known how great among the Gentiles are the riches of the glory of this mystery, which is Christ in you, the hope of glory. 28 Him we proclaim, warning everyone and teaching everyone with all wisdom, that we may present everyone mature in Christ.


----------



## formula1

1 Thessalonians 2:2
But though we had already suffered and been shamefully treated at Philippi, as you know, we had boldness in our God to declare to you the gospel of God in the midst of much conflict.


----------



## formula1

I Thessalonians 2
14 For you, brothers, became imitators of the churches of God in Christ Jesus that are in Judea. For you suffered the same things from your own countrymen as they did from the Jews, 15 who killed both the Lord Jesus and the prophets, and drove us out, and displease God and oppose all mankind 16 by hindering us from speaking to the Gentiles that they might be saved—so as always to fill up the measure of their sins. But wrath has come upon them at last!


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 1
8 Therefore do not be ashamed of the testimony about our Lord, nor of me his prisoner, but share in suffering for the gospel by the power of God, 9 who saved us and called us to a holy calling, not because of our works but because of his own purpose and grace, which he gave us in Christ Jesus before the ages began, 10 and which now has been manifested through the appearing of our Savior Christ Jesus, who abolished death and brought life and immortality to light through the gospel, 11 for which I was appointed a preacher and apostle and teacher, 12 which is why I suffer as I do. But I am not ashamed, for I know whom I have believed, and I am convinced that he is able to guard until that day what has been entrusted to me.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 2
1 You then, my child, be strengthened by the grace that is in Christ Jesus, 2 and what you have heard from me in the presence of many witnesses entrust to faithful men, who will be able to teach others also. 3 Share in suffering as a good soldier of Christ Jesus. 4 No soldier gets entangled in civilian pursuits, since his aim is to please the one who enlisted him. 5 An athlete is not crowned unless he competes according to the rules. 6 It is the hard-working farmer who ought to have the first share of the crops. 7 Think over what I say, for the Lord will give you understanding in everything.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 4:5
As for you, always be sober-minded, endure suffering, do the work of an evangelist, fulfill your ministry.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 2
 9 But we see him who for a little while was made lower than the angels, namely Jesus, crowned with glory and honor because of the suffering of death, so that by the grace of God he might taste death for everyone.
10 For it was fitting that he, for whom and by whom all things exist, in bringing many sons to glory, should make the founder of their salvation perfect through suffering.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 2
14 Since therefore the children share in flesh and blood, he himself likewise partook of the same things, that through death he might destroy the one who has the power of death, that is, the devil, 15 and deliver all those who through fear of death were subject to lifelong slavery. 16 For surely it is not angels that he helps, but he helps the offspring of Abraham. 17 Therefore he had to be made like his brothers in every respect, so that he might become a merciful and faithful high priest in the service of God, to make propitiation for the sins of the people. 18 For because he himself has suffered when tempted, he is able to help those who are being tempted.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 5
7 In the days of his flesh, Jesus offered up prayers and supplications, with loud cries and tears, to him who was able to save him from death, and he was heard because of his reverence. 8 Although he was a son, he learned obedience through what he suffered. 9 And being made perfect, he became the source of eternal salvation to all who obey him


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 9
24 For Christ has entered, not into holy places made with hands, which are copies of the true things, but into heaven itself, now to appear in the presence of God on our behalf. 25 Nor was it to offer himself repeatedly, as the high priest enters the holy places every year with blood not his own, 26 for then he would have had to suffer repeatedly since the foundation of the world. But as it is, he has appeared once for all at the end of the ages to put away sin by the sacrifice of himself. 27 And just as it is appointed for man to die once, and after that comes judgment, 28 so Christ, having been offered once to bear the sins of many, will appear a second time, not to deal with sin but to save those who are eagerly waiting for him


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 10 
32 But recall the former days when, after you were enlightened, you endured a hard struggle with sufferings, 33 sometimes being publicly exposed to reproach and affliction, and sometimes being partners with those so treated. 34 For you had compassion on those in prison, and you joyfully accepted the plundering of your property, since you knew that you yourselves had a better possession and an abiding one. 35 Therefore do not throw away your confidence, which has a great reward.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 13
11 For the bodies of those animals whose blood is brought into the holy places by the high priest as a sacrifice for sin are burned outside the camp. 12 So Jesus also suffered outside the gate in order to sanctify the people through his own blood. 13 Therefore let us go to him outside the camp and bear the reproach he endured. 14 For here we have no lasting city, but we seek the city that is to come.


----------



## formula1

James 5
7 Be patient, therefore, brothers, until the coming of the Lord. See how the farmer waits for the precious fruit of the earth, being patient about it, until it receives the early and the late rains. 8 You also, be patient. Establish your hearts, for the coming of the Lord is at hand. 9 Do not grumble against one another, brothers, so that you may not be judged; behold, the Judge is standing at the door. 10 As an example of suffering and patience, brothers, take the prophets who spoke in the name of the Lord. 11 Behold, we consider those blessed who remained steadfast. You have heard of the steadfastness of Job, and you have seen the purpose of the Lord, how the Lord is compassionate and merciful.


----------



## formula1

James 5
13 Is anyone among you suffering? Let him pray. Is anyone cheerful? Let him sing praise. 14 Is anyone among you sick? Let him call for the elders of the church, and let them pray over him, anointing him with oil in the name of the Lord. 15 And the prayer of faith will save the one who is sick, and the Lord will raise him up. And if he has committed sins, he will be forgiven. 16 Therefore, confess your sins to one another and pray for one another, that you may be healed. The prayer of a righteous person has great power as it is working.17 Elijah was a man with a nature like ours, and he prayed fervently that it might not rain, and for three years and six months it did not rain on the earth. 18 Then he prayed again, and heaven gave rain, and the earth bore its fruit.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 1
3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ! According to his great mercy, he has caused us to be born again to a living hope through the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead, 4 to an inheritance that is imperishable, undefiled, and unfading, kept in heaven for you, 5 who by God's power are being guarded through faith for a salvation ready to be revealed in the last time. 6 In this you rejoice, though now for a little while, if necessary, you have been grieved by various trials, 7 so that the tested genuineness of your faith—more precious than gold that perishes though it is tested by fire—may be found to result in praise and glory and honor at the revelation of Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 2
18 Servants, be subject to your masters with all respect, not only to the good and gentle but also to the unjust. 19 For this is a gracious thing, when, mindful of God, one endures sorrows while suffering unjustly. 20 For what credit is it if, when you sin and are beaten for it, you endure? But if when you do good and suffer for it you endure, this is a gracious thing in the sight of God.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 3
13 Now who is there to harm you if you are zealous for what is good? 14 But even if you should suffer for righteousness' sake, you will be blessed. Have no fear of them, nor be troubled, 15 but in your hearts honor Christ the Lord as holy, always being prepared to make a defense to anyone who asks you for a reason for the hope that is in you; yet do it with gentleness and respect, 16 having a good conscience, so that, when you are slandered, those who revile your good behavior in Christ may be put to shame. 17 For it is better to suffer for doing good, if that should be God's will, than for doing evil.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 3:18
For Christ also suffered once for sins, the righteous for the unrighteous, that he might bring us to God, being put to death in the flesh but made alive in the spirit


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 5 
1 So I exhort the elders among you, as a fellow elder and a witness of the sufferings of Christ, as well as a partaker in the glory that is going to be revealed: 2 shepherd the flock of God that is among you, exercising oversight, not under compulsion, but willingly, as God would have you; not for shameful gain, but eagerly; 3 not domineering over those in your charge, but being examples to the flock. 4 And when the chief Shepherd appears, you will receive the unfading crown of glory.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 5
6 Humble yourselves, therefore, under the mighty hand of God so that at the proper time he may exalt you, 7 casting all your anxieties on him, because he cares for you. 8 Be sober-minded; be watchful. Your adversary the devil prowls around like a roaring lion, seeking someone to devour. 9 Resist him, firm in your faith, knowing that the same kinds of suffering are being experienced by your brotherhood throughout the world. 10 And after you have suffered a little while, the God of all grace, who has called you to his eternal glory in Christ, will himself restore, confirm, strengthen, and establish you.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 2:10
Do not fear what you are about to suffer. Behold, the devil is about to throw some of you into prison, that you may be tested, and for ten days you will have tribulation. Be faithful unto death, and I will give you the crown of life.


----------



## formula1

Genesis 3:17
And to Adam he said, “Because you have listened to the voice of your wife and have eaten of the tree of which I commanded you, ‘You shall not eat of it,’ cursed is the ground because of you; in pain you shall eat of it all the days of your life;


----------



## formula1

Job 28:28
And he said to man, ‘Behold, the fear of the Lord, that is wisdom, and to turn away from evil is understanding.’”


----------



## formula1

Psalm 37:30
The mouth of the righteous utters wisdom, and his tongue speaks justice.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 49:3
My mouth shall speak wisdom; the meditation of my heart shall be understanding.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 51:6
Behold, you delight in truth in the inward being, and you teach me wisdom in the secret heart.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 90:12
So teach us to number our days that we may get a heart of wisdom.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 104:24
O Lord, how manifold are your works! In wisdom have you made them all; the earth is full of your creatures.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 111:10
The fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom; all those who practice it have a good understanding. His praise endures forever!


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 1
5 Let the wise hear and increase in learning, and the one who understands obtain guidance,
6 to understand a proverb and a saying, the words of the wise and their riddles.
7 The fear of the Lord is the beginning of knowledge; fools despise wisdom and instruction.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 2 
1 My son, if you receive my words and treasure up my commandments with you,
2 making your ear attentive to wisdom and inclining your heart to understanding;
3 yes, if you call out for insight and raise your voice for understanding,
4 if you seek it like silver and earch for it as for hidden treasures,
5 then you will understand the fear of the Lord and find the knowledge of God.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 3
13 Blessed is the one who finds wisdom,  and the one who gets understanding,
14 for the gain from her is better than gain from silver and her profit better than gold.
15 She is more precious than jewels,  and nothing you desire can compare with her.
16 Long life is in her right hand; in her left hand are riches and honor.
17 Her ways are ways of pleasantness, and all her paths are peace.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 8
8 All the words of my mouth are righteous; there is nothing twisted or crooked in them.
9 They are all straight to him who understands, and right to those who find knowledge.
10 Take my instruction instead of silver, and knowledge rather than choice gold,
11 for wisdom is better than jewels, and all that you may desire cannot compare with her.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 8
12 “I, wisdom, dwell with prudence, and I find knowledge and discretion.
13 The fear of the Lord is hatred of evil.
Pride and arrogance and the way of evil and perverted speech I hate.
14 I have counsel and sound wisdom;  I have insight; I have strength.
15 By me kings reign, and rulers decree what is just;
16 by me princes rule, and nobles, all who govern justly.
17 I love those who love me, and those who seek me diligently find me.
18 Riches and honor are with me, enduring wealth and righteousness.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 8
32 “And now, O sons, listen to me: blessed are those who keep my ways.
33 Hear instruction and be wise, and do not neglect it.
34 Blessed is the one who listens to me, watching daily at my gates, waiting beside my doors.
35 For whoever finds me finds life and obtains favor from the Lord,
36 but he who fails to find me injures himself; all who hate me love death.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 9:10
The fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom, and the knowledge of the Holy One is insight.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 10:23
Doing wrong is like a joke to a fool, but wisdom is pleasure to a man of understanding.


----------



## formula1

Two for today:

Proverbs 11:2
When pride comes, then comes disgrace, but with the humble is wisdom.

Proverbs 13:10
By insolence comes nothing but strife, but with those who take advice is wisdom.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 14:6
A scoffer seeks wisdom in vain, but knowledge is easy for a man of understanding.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 14:33
Wisdom rests in the heart of a man of understanding, but it makes itself known even in the midst of fools.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 15:33
The fear of the Lord is instruction in wisdom, and humility comes before honor.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 16:16
How much better to get wisdom than gold! To get understanding is to be chosen rather than silver.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 17:16
Why should a fool have money in his hand to buy wisdom when he has no sense?


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 17:24
The discerning sets his face toward wisdom, but the eyes of a fool are on the ends of the earth.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 21:30
No wisdom, no understanding, no counsel can avail against the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 23
22 Listen to your father who gave you life, and do not despise your mother when she is old.
23 Buy truth, and do not sell it; buy wisdom, instruction, and understanding.
24 The father of the righteous will greatly rejoice; he who fathers a wise son will be glad in him.
25 Let your father and mother be glad; let her who bore you rejoice.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 24 
1 Be not envious of evil men, nor desire to be with them,
2 for their hearts devise violence, and their lips talk of trouble.
3 By wisdom a house is built, and by understanding it is established;
4 by knowledge the rooms are filled with all precious and pleasant riches.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 24:14
Know that wisdom is such to your soul; if you find it, there will be a future, and your hope will not be cut off.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 28
26 Whoever trusts in his own mind is a fool but he who walks in wisdom will be delivered.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 29:3
He who loves wisdom makes his father glad, but a companion of prostitutes squanders his wealth.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 29:15
The rod and reproof give wisdom, but a child left to himself brings shame to his mother.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 1:13
And I applied my heart to seek and to search out by wisdom all that is done under heaven. It is an unhappy business that God has given to the children of man to be busy with.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiates 1
16 I said in my heart, “I have acquired great wisdom, surpassing all who were over Jerusalem before me, and my heart has had great experience of wisdom and knowledge.” 17 And I applied my heart to know wisdom and to know madness and folly. I perceived that this also is but a striving after wind.  18 For in much wisdom is much vexation, and he who increases knowledge increases sorrow.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiates 2
12 So I turned to consider wisdom and madness and folly. For what can the man do who comes after the king? Only what has already been done. 13 Then I saw that there is more gain in wisdom than in folly, as there is more gain in light than in darkness. 14 The wise person has his eyes in his head, but the fool walks in darkness.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 2:26
For to the one who pleases him God has given wisdom and knowledge and joy, but to the sinner he has given the business of gathering and collecting, only to give to one who pleases God. This also is vanity and a striving after wind.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 7:10
Say not, “Why were the former days better than these?” For it is not from wisdom that you ask this.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 7:12
For the protection of wisdom is like the protection of money, and the advantage of knowledge is that wisdom preserves the life of him who has it.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 7
23 All this I have tested by wisdom. I said, “I will be wise,” but it was far from me. 24 That which has been is far off, and deep, very deep; who can find it out?


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 8 
1 Who is like the wise? And who knows the interpretation of a thing?  A man's wisdom makes his face shine, and the hardness of his face is changed.
2 I say: Keep the king's command, because of God's oath to him. 3 Be not hasty to go from his presence. Do not take your stand in an evil cause, for he does whatever he pleases. 4 For the word of the king is supreme, and who may say to him, “What are you doing?” 5 Whoever keeps a command will know no evil thing, and the wise heart will know the proper time and the just way.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 8
16 When I applied my heart to know wisdom, and to see the business that is done on earth, how neither day nor night do one's eyes see sleep, 17 then I saw all the work of God, that man cannot find out the work that is done under the sun. However much man may toil in seeking, he will not find it out. Even though a wise man claims to know, he cannot find it out.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 9
17 The words of the wise heard in quiet are better than the shouting of a ruler among fools. 18 Wisdom is better than weapons of war, but one sinner destroys much good.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 10:1
Dead flies make the perfumer's ointment give off a stench; so a little folly outweighs wisdom and honor.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 10:10
If the iron is blunt, and one does not sharpen the edge, he must use more strength, but wisdom helps one to succeed.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 12
13 The end of the matter; all has been heard. Fear God and keep his commandments, for this is the whole duty of man. 14 For God will bring every deed into judgment, with every secret thing, whether good or evil.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 11 
1 There shall come forth a shoot from the stump of Jesse, and a branch from his roots shall bear fruit.
2 And the Spirit of the Lord shall rest upon him, the Spirit of wisdom and understanding, the Spirit of counsel and might, the Spirit of knowledge and the fear of the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 33
5 The Lord is exalted, for he dwells on high he will fill Zion with justice and righteousness,
6 and he will be the stability of your times,
abundance of salvation, wisdom, and knowledge;  the fear of the Lord is Zion's treasure.


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 9
23 Thus says the Lord: “Let not the wise man boast in his wisdom, let not the mighty man boast in his might, let not the rich man boast in his riches, 24 but let him who boasts boast in this, that he understands and knows me, that I am the Lord who practices steadfast love, justice, and righteousness in the earth. For in these things I delight, declares the Lord.”


----------



## formula1

Micah 6
8 He has told you, O man, what is good; and what does the Lord require of you but to do justice, and to love kindness, and to walk humbly with your God?


----------



## formula1

Matthew 11:19
The Son of Man came eating and drinking, and they say, ‘Look at him! A glutton and a drunkard, a friend of tax collectors and sinners!’ Yet wisdom is justified by her deeds.”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 12
39 But he answered them, “An evil and adulterous generation seeks for a sign, but no sign will be given to it except the sign of the prophet Jonah. 40 For just as Jonah was three days and three nights in the belly of the great fish, so will the Son of Man be three days and three nights in the heart of the earth. 41 The men of Nineveh will rise up at the judgment with this generation and condemn it, for they repented at the preaching of Jonah, and behold, something greater than Jonah is here. 42 The queen of the South will rise up at the judgment with this generation and condemn it, for she came from the ends of the earth to hear the wisdom of Solomon, and behold, something greater than Solomon is here.


----------



## formula1

Luke 21
12 But before all this they will lay their hands on you and persecute you, delivering you up to the synagogues and prisons, and you will be brought before kings and governors for my name's sake. 13 This will be your opportunity to bear witness. 14 Settle it therefore in your minds not to meditate beforehand how to answer, 15 for I will give you a mouth and wisdom, which none of your adversaries will be able to withstand or contradict.


----------



## formula1

Acts 6
8 And Stephen, full of grace and power, was doing great wonders and signs among the people. 9 Then some of those who belonged to the synagogue of the Freedmen (as it was called), and of the Cyrenians, and of the Alexandrians, and of those from Cilicia and Asia, rose up and disputed with Stephen. 10 But they could not withstand the wisdom and the Spirit with which he was speaking.


----------



## formula1

Romans 11:33
Oh, the depth of the riches and wisdom and knowledge of God! How unsearchable are his judgments and how inscrutable his ways!


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 1:17
For Christ did not send me to baptize but to preach the gospel, and not with words of eloquent wisdom, lest the cross of Christ be emptied of its power.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 1
18 For the word of the cross is folly to those who are perishing, but to us who are being saved it is the power of God. 19 For it is written, “I will destroy the wisdom of the wise, and the discernment of the discerning I will thwart.”


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 1
20 Where is the one who is wise? Where is the scribe? Where is the debater of this age? Has not God made foolish the wisdom of the world?  21 For since, in the wisdom of God, the world did not know God through wisdom, it pleased God through the folly of what we preach to save those who believe.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 1
22 For Jews demand signs and Greeks seek wisdom, 23 but we preach Christ crucified, a stumbling block to Jews and folly to Gentiles, 24 but to those who are called, both Jews and Greeks, Christ the power of God and the wisdom of God. 25 For the foolishness of God is wiser than men, and the weakness of God is stronger than men.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 1
26 For consider your calling, brothers: not many of you were wise according to worldly standards, not many were powerful, not many were of noble birth. 27 But God chose what is foolish in the world to shame the wise; God chose what is weak in the world to shame the strong; 28 God chose what is low and despised in the world, even things that are not, to bring to nothing things that are, 29 so that no human being might boast in the presence of God. 30 And because of him you are in Christ Jesus, who became to us wisdom from God, righteousness and sanctification and redemption, 31 so that, as it is written, “Let the one who boasts, boast in the Lord.”


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 2
1 And I, when I came to you, brothers, did not come proclaiming to you the testimony of God with lofty speech or wisdom. 2 For I decided to know nothing among you except Jesus Christ and him crucified. 3 And I was with you in weakness and in fear and much trembling, 4 and my speech and my message were not in plausible words of wisdom, but in demonstration of the Spirit and of power, 5 so that your faith might not rest in the wisdom of men but in the power of God.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 2
12 Now we have received not the spirit of the world, but the Spirit who is from God, that we might understand the things freely given us by God. 13 And we impart this in words not taught by human wisdom but taught by the Spirit, interpreting spiritual truths to those who are spiritual.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 3
18 Let no one deceive himself. If anyone among you thinks that he is wise in this age, let him become a fool that he may become wise. 19 For the wisdom of this world is folly with God. For it is written, “He catches the wise in their craftiness,” 20 and again, “The Lord knows the thoughts of the wise, that they are futile.” 21 So let no one boast in men. For all things are yours, 22 whether Paul or Apollos or Cephas or the world or life or death or the present or the future—all are yours, 23 and you are Christ's, and Christ is God's.


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 1 
12 For our boast is this, the testimony of our conscience, that we behaved in the world with simplicity and godly sincerity, not by earthly wisdom but by the grace of God, and supremely so toward you. 13 For we are not writing to you anything other than what you read and understand and I hope you will fully understand— 14 just as you did partially understand us—that on the day of our Lord Jesus you will boast of us as we will boast of you.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 1 
7 In him we have redemption through his blood, the forgiveness of our trespasses, according to the riches of his grace, 8 which he lavished upon us, in all wisdom and insight 9 making known[c] to us the mystery of his will, according to his purpose, which he set forth in Christ 10 as a plan for the fullness of time, to unite all things in him, things in heaven and things on earth.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 3 
7 Of this gospel I was made a minister according to the gift of God's grace, which was given me by the working of his power. 8 To me, though I am the very least of all the saints, this grace was given, to preach to the Gentiles the unsearchable riches of Christ, 9 and to bring to light for everyone what is the plan of the mystery hidden for ages in* God, who created all things, 10 so that through the church the manifold wisdom of God might now be made known to the rulers and authorities in the heavenly places. 11 This was according to the eternal purpose that he has realized in Christ Jesus our Lord, 12 in whom we have boldness and access with confidence through our faith in him.*


----------



## formula1

Colossians 1 
9 And so, from the day we heard, we have not ceased to pray for you, asking that you may be filled with the knowledge of his will in all spiritual wisdom and understanding, 10 so as to walk in a manner worthy of the Lord, fully pleasing to him: bearing fruit in every good work and increasing in the knowledge of God; 11 being strengthened with all power, according to his glorious might, for all endurance and patience with joy; 12 giving thanks to the Father, who has qualified you to share in the inheritance of the saints in light.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 1
27 To them God chose to make known how great among the Gentiles are the riches of the glory of this mystery, which is Christ in you, the hope of glory. 28 Him we proclaim, warning everyone and teaching everyone with all wisdom, that we may present everyone mature in Christ.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 2
1 For I want you to know how great a struggle I have for you and for those at Laodicea and for all who have not seen me face to face, 2 that their hearts may be encouraged, being knit together in love, to reach all the riches of full assurance of understanding and the knowledge of God's mystery, which is Christ, 3 in whom are hidden all the treasures of wisdom and knowledge.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 2
20 If with Christ you died to the elemental spirits of the world, why, as if you were still alive in the world, do you submit to regulations— 21 “Do not handle, Do not taste, Do not touch” 22 (referring to things that all perish as they are used)—according to human precepts and teachings? 23 These have indeed an appearance of wisdom in promoting self-made religion and asceticism and severity to the body, but they are of no value in stopping the indulgence of the flesh.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 3:16
Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly, teaching and admonishing one another in all wisdom, singing psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, with thankfulness in your hearts to God.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 4
5 Walk in wisdom toward outsiders, making the best use of the time. 6 Let your speech always be gracious, seasoned with salt, so that you may know how you ought to answer each person.


----------



## formula1

James 1
5 If any of you lacks wisdom, let him ask God, who gives generously to all without reproach, and it will be given him. 6 But let him ask in faith, with no doubting, for the one who doubts is like a wave of the sea that is driven and tossed by the wind.


----------



## formula1

James 3:13
 Who is wise and understanding among you? By his good conduct let him show his works in the meekness of wisdom.


----------



## formula1

James 3
14 But if you have bitter jealousy and selfish ambition in your hearts, do not boast and be false to the truth. 15 This is not the wisdom that comes down from above, but is earthly, unspiritual, demonic. 16 For where jealousy and selfish ambition exist, there will be disorder and every vile practice.


----------



## formula1

James 3
17 But the wisdom from above is first pure, then peaceable, gentle, open to reason, full of mercy and good fruits, impartial and sincere. 18 And a harvest of righteousness is sown in peace by those who make peace.


----------



## formula1

2 Peter 3
15 And count the patience of our Lord as salvation, just as our beloved brother Paul also wrote to you according to the wisdom given him, 16 as he does in all his letters when he speaks in them of these matters. There are some things in them that are hard to understand, which the ignorant and unstable twist to their own destruction, as they do the other Scriptures. 17 You therefore, beloved, knowing this beforehand, take care that you are not carried away with the error of lawless people and lose your own stability.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 5
11 Then I looked, and I heard around the throne and the living creatures and the elders the voice of many angels, numbering myriads of myriads and thousands of thousands, 12 saying with a loud voice,

“Worthy is the Lamb who was slain, to receive power and wealth and wisdom and might and honor and glory and blessing!”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 7
9 After this I looked, and behold, a great multitude that no one could number, from every nation, from all tribes and peoples and languages, standing before the throne and before the Lamb, clothed in white robes, with palm branches in their hands, 10 and crying out with a loud voice, “Salvation belongs to our God who sits on the throne, and to the Lamb!” 11 And all the angels were standing around the throne and around the elders and the four living creatures, and they fell on their faces before the throne and worshiped God, 12 saying, “Amen! Blessing and glory and wisdom and thanksgiving and honor and power and might be to our God forever and ever! Amen.”


----------



## formula1

The Visit of the Wise Men

Matthew 2
 1 Now after Jesus was born in Bethlehem of Judea in the days of Herod the king, behold, wise men from the east came to Jerusalem, 2 saying, “Where is he who has been born king of the Jews? For we saw his star when it rose and have come to worship him.” 3 When Herod the king heard this, he was troubled, and all Jerusalem with him; 4 and assembling all the chief priests and scribes of the people, he inquired of them where the Christ was to be born. 5 They told him, “In Bethlehem of Judea, for so it is written by the prophet:
6 “‘And you, O Bethlehem, in the land of Judah, are by no means least among the rulers of Judah; for from you shall come a ruler who will shepherd my people Israel.’”


----------



## formula1

Luke 2
8 And in the same region there were shepherds out in the field, keeping watch over their flock by night. 9 And an angel of the Lord appeared to them, and the glory of the Lord shone around them, and they were filled with great fear. 10 And the angel said to them, “Fear not, for behold, I bring you good news of great joy that will be for all the people. 11 For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Savior, who is Christ the Lord. 12 And this will be a sign for you: you will find a baby wrapped in swaddling cloths and lying in a manger.” 13 And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God and saying,  14 “Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace among those with whom he is pleased!”  15 When the angels went away from them into heaven, the shepherds said to one another, “Let us go over to Bethlehem and see this thing that has happened, which the Lord has made known to us.”


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 9
6 For to us a child is born, to us a son is given; and the government shall be upon his shoulder,  and his name shall be called Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace.
7 Of the increase of his government and of peace there will be no end, on the throne of David and over his kingdom, to establish it and to uphold it with justice and with righteousness from this time forth and forevermore. The zeal of the Lord of hosts will do this.


----------



## formula1

Deuteronomy 3:24
‘O Lord God, you have only begun to show your servant your greatness and your mighty hand. For what god is there in heaven or on earth who can do such works and mighty acts as yours?


----------



## formula1

2 Chronicles 14:11
And Asa cried to the Lord his God, “O Lord, there is none like you to help, between the mighty and the weak. Help us, O Lord our God, for we rely on you, and in your name we have come against this multitude. O Lord, you are our God; let not man prevail against you.”


----------



## formula1

Job 36:5
“Behold, God is mighty, and does not despise any; he is mighty in strength of understanding.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 50
1 The Mighty One, God the Lord,  speaks and summons the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting.
2 Out of Zion, the perfection of beauty, God shines forth.
3 Our God comes; he does not keep silence;  before him is a devouring fire, around him a mighty tempest.
4 He calls to the heavens above and to the earth, that he may judge his people:
5 “Gather to me my faithful ones, who made a covenant with me by sacrifice!”


----------



## formula1

Psalm 62:7
On God rests my salvation and my glory; my mighty rock, my refuge is God.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 71
15 My mouth will tell of your righteous acts  of your deeds of salvation all the day, for their number is past my knowledge.
16 With the mighty deeds of the Lord God I will come; I will remind them of your righteousness, yours alone.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 150
1 Praise the Lord!  Praise God in his sanctuary; praise him in his mighty heavens!
2 Praise him for his mighty deeds; praise him according to his excellent greatness!
3 Praise him with trumpet sound; praise him with lute and harp!
4 Praise him with tambourine and dance; praise him with strings and pipe!
5 Praise him with sounding cymbals; praise him with loud clashing cymbals!
6 Let everything that has breath praise the Lord! Praise the Lord!


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 32
17 Ah, Lord God! It is you who have made the heavens and the earth by your great power and by your outstretched arm! Nothing is too hard for you. 18 You show steadfast love to thousands, but you repay the guilt of fathers to their children after them, O great and mighty God, whose name is the Lord of hosts, 19 great in counsel and mighty in deed, whose eyes are open to all the ways of the children of man, rewarding each one according to his ways and according to the fruit of his deeds.


----------



## formula1

Zephaniah 3:17
The Lord your God is in your midst, a mighty one who will save; he will rejoice over you with gladness; he will quiet you by his love; he will exult over you with loud singing.


----------



## formula1

Luke 19
 37 As he was drawing near—already on the way down the Mount of Olives—the whole multitude of his disciples began to rejoice and praise God with a loud voice for all the mighty works that they had seen, 38 saying, “Blessed is the King who comes in the name of the Lord! Peace in heaven and glory in the highest!”


----------



## formula1

Acts 2
5 Now there were dwelling in Jerusalem Jews, devout men from every nation under heaven. 6 And at this sound the multitude came together, and they were bewildered, because each one was hearing them speak in his own language. 7 And they were amazed and astonished, saying, “Are not all these who are speaking Galileans? 8 And how is it that we hear, each of us in his own native language? 9 Parthians and Medes and Elamites and residents of Mesopotamia, Judea and Cappadocia, Pontus and Asia, 10 Phrygia and Pamphylia, Egypt and the parts of Libya belonging to Cyrene, and visitors from Rome, 11 both Jews and proselytes, Cretans and Arabians—we hear them telling in our own tongues the mighty works of God.”


----------



## formula1

Acts 2
22 Men of Israel, hear these words: Jesus of Nazareth, a man attested to you by God with mighty works and wonders and signs that God did through him in your midst, as you yourselves know— 23 this Jesus, delivered up according to the definite plan and foreknowledge of God, you crucified and killed by the hands of lawless men. 24 God raised him up, loosing the pangs of death, because it was not possible for him to be held by it.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 5
6 Humble yourselves, therefore, under the mighty hand of God so that at the proper time he may exalt you, 7 casting all your anxieties on him, because he cares for you.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 18
7 
As she glorified herself and lived in luxury,
    so give her a like measure of torment and mourning,
since in her heart she says,
    ‘I sit as a queen,
I am no widow,
    and mourning I shall never see.’
8 
For this reason her plagues will come in a single day,
    death and mourning and famine,
and she will be burned up with fire;
    for mighty is the Lord God who has judged her.”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 19:6
Then I heard what seemed to be the voice of a great multitude, like the roar of many waters and like the sound of mighty peals of thunder, crying out, “Hallelujah! For the Lord our God the Almighty reigns.


----------



## formula1

Exodus 34
6 The Lord passed before him and proclaimed, “The Lord, the Lord, a God merciful and gracious, slow to anger, and abounding in steadfast love and faithfulness, 7 keeping steadfast love for thousands,[a] forgiving iniquity and transgression and sin, but who will by no means clear the guilty, visiting the iniquity of the fathers on the children and the children's children, to the third and the fourth generation.”


----------



## formula1

Deuteronomy 7
9 Know therefore that the Lord your God is God, the faithful God who keeps covenant and steadfast love with those who love him and keep his commandments, to a thousand generations, 10 and repays to their face those who hate him, by destroying them. He will not be slack with one who hates him. He will repay him to his face.


----------



## formula1

Deuteronomy 28:1
And if you faithfully obey the voice of the Lord your God, being careful to do all his commandments that I command you today, the Lord your God will set you high above all the nations of the earth.


----------



## formula1

Deuteronomy 32:4
The Rock, his work is perfect, for all his ways are justice. A God of faithfulness and without iniquity, just and upright is he.


----------



## formula1

Joshua 24:14
Now therefore fear the Lord and serve him in sincerity and in faithfulness. Put away the gods that your fathers served beyond the River and in Egypt, and serve the Lord.


----------



## formula1

1 Samuel 2:9
He will guard the feet of his faithful ones, but the wicked shall be cut off in darkness, for not by might shall a man prevail.


----------



## formula1

1 Samuel 12:24
Only fear the Lord and serve him faithfully with all your heart. For consider what great things he has done for you.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 25:10
All the paths of the Lord are steadfast love and faithfulness, for those who keep his covenant and his testimonies.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 30
8 To you, O Lord, I cry, and to the Lord I plead for mercy:
9 “What profit is there in my death, if I go down to the pit?  Will the dust praise you? Will it tell of your faithfulness?
10 Hear, O Lord, and be merciful to me!  O Lord, be my helper!”


----------



## formula1

Psalm 31:23
Love the Lord, all you his saints! The Lord preserves the faithful but abundantly repays the one who acts in pride.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 33:4
For the word of the Lord is upright, and all his work is done in faithfulness.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 36:5
Your steadfast love, O Lord, extends to the heavens, your faithfulness to the clouds.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 37:3
Trust in the Lord, and do good; dwell in the land and befriend faithfulness.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 40
8 I delight to do your will, O my God; your law is within my heart.”
9 I have told the glad news of deliverance in the great congregation; behold, I have not restrained my lips, as you know, O Lord.
10 I have not hidden your deliverance within my heart;  I have spoken of your faithfulness and your salvation;  I have not concealed your steadfast love and your faithfulness from the great congregation.
11 As for you, O Lord, you will not restrain your mercy from me; your steadfast love and your faithfulness will  ever preserve me!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 69:13
But as for me, my prayer is to you, O Lord. At an acceptable time, O God, in the abundance of your steadfast love answer me in your saving faithfulness.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 78
5 He established a testimony in Jacob and appointed a law in Israel, which he commanded our fathers to teach to their children,
6 that the next generation might know them, the children yet unborn, and arise and tell them to their children,
7  so that they should set their hope in God and not forget the works of God, but keep his commandments;
8 and that they should not be like their fathers, a stubborn and rebellious generation, a generation whose heart was not steadfast, whose spirit was not faithful to God.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 85
10 Steadfast love and faithfulness meet, righteousness and peace kiss each other.
11 Faithfulness springs up from the ground, and righteousness looks down from the sky.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 86:15
But you, O Lord, are a God merciful and gracious, slow to anger and abounding in steadfast love and faithfulness.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 89:8
O Lord God of hosts, who is mighty as you are, O Lord, with your faithfulness all around you?


----------



## formula1

Psalm 91
1 He who dwells in the shelter of the Most High will abide in the shadow of the Almighty.
2 I will say to the Lord, “My refuge and my fortress, my God, in whom I trust.”
3 For he will deliver you from the snare of the fowler and from the deadly pestilence.
4 He will cover you with his pinions, and under his wings you will find refuge;  his faithfulness is a shield and buckler.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 98
11 Let the heavens be glad, and let the earth rejoice; let the sea roar, and all that fills it;
12  let the field exult, and everything in it!  Then shall all the trees of the forest sing for joy
13  before the Lord, for he comes,for he comes to judge the earth.He will judge the world in righteousness, and the people in faithfulness.

.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 100:5
For the Lord is good; his steadfast love endures forever, and his faithfulness to all generations.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 115:1
Not to us, O Lord, not to us, but to your name give glory, for the sake of your steadfast love and your faithfulness!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 119:75
I know, O Lord, that your rules are righteous, and that in faithfulness you have afflicted me.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 119
89 Forever, O Lord, your word  is firmly fixed in the heavens.
90 Your faithfulness endures to all generations; you have established the earth, and it stands fast.
91 By your appointment they stand this day   for all things are your servants.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 138:2
I bow down toward your holy temple and give thanks to your name for your steadfast love and your faithfulness, for you have exalted above all things your name and your word.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 145:13
Your kingdom is an everlasting kingdom, and your dominion endures throughout all generations. The Lord is faithful in all his words and kind in all his works.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 3:3
Let not steadfast love and faithfulness forsake you; bind them around your neck; write them on the tablet of your heart.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 12:22
Lying lips are an abomination to the Lord, but those who act faithfully are his delight.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 13:17
A wicked messenger falls into trouble, but a faithful envoy brings healing.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 14:22
Do they not go astray who devise evil? Those who devise good meet steadfast love and faithfulness.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 16:6
By steadfast love and faithfulness iniquity is atoned for, and by the fear of the Lord one turns away from evil.


----------



## formula1

A great truth for us all! My hope is that you will see it! 

Proverbs 20:6
Many a man proclaims his own steadfast love, but a faithful man who can find?


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 25:13
Like the cold of snow in the time of harvest is a faithful messenger to those who send him; he refreshes the soul of his masters.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 28:20
A faithful man will abound with blessings, but whoever hastens to be rich will not go unpunished.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 29:14
If a king faithfully judges the poor, his throne will be established forever.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 11
There shall come forth a shoot from the stump of Jesse, and a branch from his roots shall bear fruit.
2 And the Spirit of the Lord shall rest upon him the Spirit of wisdom and understanding, the Spirit of counsel and might, the Spirit of knowledge and the fear of the Lord.
3 And his delight shall be in the fear of the Lord.  He shall not judge by what his eyes see, or decide disputes by what his ears hear,
4 but with righteousness he shall judge the poor, and decide with equity for the meek of the earth; and he shall strike the earth with the rod of his mouth, and with the breath of his lips he shall kill the wicked.
5 Righteousness shall be the belt of his waist, and faithfulness the belt of his loins.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 38
17 Behold, it was for my welfare that I had great bitterness; but in love you have delivered my life from the pit of destruction, for you have cast all my sins behind your back.
18 For Sheol does not thank you; death does not praise you; those who go down to the pit do not hope for your faithfulness.
19 The living, the living, he thanks you, as I do this day; the father makes known to the children your faithfulness.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 42 
1 Behold my servant, whom I uphold, my chosen, in whom my soul delights;  I have put my Spirit upon him;  he will bring forth justice to the nations.
2 He will not cry aloud or lift up his voice, or make it heard in the street;
3 a bruised reed he will not break, and a faintly burning wick he will not quench;  he will faithfully bring forth justice.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 61:8
For I the Lord love justice; I hate robbery and wrong; I will faithfully give them their recompense, and I will make an everlasting covenant with them.


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 23
28 Let the prophet who has a dream tell the dream, but let him who has my word speak my word faithfully. What has straw in common with wheat? declares the Lord. 29 Is not my word like fire, declares the Lord, and like a hammer that breaks the rock in pieces?


----------



## formula1

Lamentations 3
22 The steadfast love of the Lord never ceases; his mercies never come to an end;
23 they are new every morning; great is your faithfulness.


----------



## formula1

Hosea 2
18 And I will make for them a covenant on that day with the beasts of the field, the birds of the heavens, and the creeping things of the ground. And I will abolish the bow, the sword, and war from the land, and I will make you lie down in safety. 19 And I will betroth you to me forever. I will betroth you to me in righteousness and in justice, in steadfast love and in mercy. 20 I will betroth you to me in faithfulness. And you shall know the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Zechariah 8
7 Thus says the Lord of hosts: Behold, I will save my people from the east country and from the west country, 8 and I will bring them to dwell in the midst of Jerusalem. And they shall be my people, and I will be their God, in faithfulness and in righteousness.

Added this one so you could see the connection!

Psalm 103
11 For as high as the heavens are above the earth, so great is his steadfast love toward those who fear him;
12 as far as the east is from the west, so far does he remove our transgressions from us.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 23:23
“Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you tithe mint and dill and cumin, and have neglected the weightier matters of the law: justice and mercy and faithfulness. These you ought to have done, without neglecting the others.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 24
45 “Who then is the faithful and wise servant, whom his master has set over his household, to give them their food at the proper time? 46 Blessed is that servant whom his master will find so doing when he comes. 47 Truly, I say to you, he will set him over all his possessions.


----------



## formula1

Luke 12:42
And the Lord said, “Who then is the faithful and wise manager, whom his master will set over his household, to give them their portion of food at the proper time?


----------



## formula1

Acts 16
14 One who heard us was a woman named Lydia, from the city of Thyatira, a seller of purple goods, who was a worshiper of God. The Lord opened her heart to pay attention to what was said by Paul. 15 And after she was baptized, and her household as well, she urged us, saying, “If you have judged me to be faithful to the Lord, come to my house and stay.” And she prevailed upon us.


----------



## formula1

Romans 3:3
What if some were unfaithful? Does their faithlessness nullify the faithfulness of God?


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 1:9
God is faithful, by whom you were called into the fellowship of his Son, Jesus Christ our Lord.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 4
1 This is how one should regard us, as servants of Christ and stewards of the mysteries of God. 2 Moreover, it is required of stewards that they be found faithful. 3 But with me it is a very small thing that I should be judged by you or by any human court. In fact, I do not even judge myself. 4 For I am not aware of anything against myself, but I am not thereby acquitted. It is the Lord who judges me. 5 Therefore do not pronounce judgment before the time, before the Lord comes, who will bring to light the things now hidden in darkness and will disclose the purposes of the heart. Then each one will receive his commendation from God.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 10:13
No temptation has overtaken you that is not common to man. God is faithful, and he will not let you be tempted beyond your ability, but with the temptation he will also provide the way of escape, that you may be able to endure it.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 5
 22 But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, 23 gentleness, self-control; against such things there is no law. 24 And those who belong to Christ Jesus have crucified the flesh with its passions and desires.


----------



## formula1

1 Thessalonians 5
23 Now may the God of peace himself sanctify you completely, and may your whole spirit and soul and body be kept blameless at the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ. 24 He who calls you is faithful; he will surely do it.


----------



## formula1

2 Thessalonians 3
1 Finally, brothers, pray for us, that the word of the Lord may speed ahead and be honored, as happened among you, 2 and that we may be delivered from wicked and evil men. For not all have faith. 3 But the Lord is faithful. He will establish you and guard you against the evil one.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 1
12 I thank him who has given me strength, Christ Jesus our Lord, because he judged me faithful, appointing me to his service, 13 though formerly I was a blasphemer, persecutor, and insolent opponent. But I received mercy because I had acted ignorantly in unbelief, 14 and the grace of our Lord overflowed for me with the faith and love that are in Christ Jesus.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 2 
1 You then, my child, be strengthened by the grace that is in Christ Jesus, 2 and what you have heard from me in the presence of many witnesses entrust to faithful men, who will be able to teach others also.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 2
11 The saying is trustworthy, for:
If we have died with him, we will also live with him;
12 if we endure, we will also reign with him;
if we deny him, he also will deny us;
13 if we are faithless, he remains faithful—
for he cannot deny himself.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 2
14 Since therefore the children share in flesh and blood, he himself likewise partook of the same things, that through death he might destroy the one who has the power of death, that is, the devil, 15 and deliver all those who through fear of death were subject to lifelong slavery. 16 For surely it is not angels that he helps, but he helps the offspring of Abraham. 17 Therefore he had to be made like his brothers in every respect, so that he might become a merciful and faithful high priest in the service of God, to make propitiation for the sins of the people. 18 For because he himself has suffered when tempted, he is able to help those who are being tempted.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 3
5 Now Moses was faithful in all God's house as a servant, to testify to the things that were to be spoken later, 6 but Christ is faithful over God's house as a son. And we are his house, if indeed we hold fast our confidence and our boasting in our hope.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 10:23
Let us hold fast the confession of our hope without wavering, for he who promised is faithful.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 11:11
By faith Sarah herself received power to conceive, even when she was past the age, since she considered him faithful who had promised.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 4
 14 If you are insulted for the name of Christ, you are blessed, because the Spirit of glory and of God rests upon you. 15 But let none of you suffer as a murderer or a thief or an evildoer or as a meddler. 16 Yet if anyone suffers as a Christian, let him not be ashamed, but let him glorify God in that name. 17 For it is time for judgment to begin at the household of God; and if it begins with us, what will be the outcome for those who do not obey the gospel of God? 18 And

“If the righteous is scarcely saved,
    what will become of the ungodly and the sinner?”

19 Therefore let those who suffer according to God's will entrust their souls to a faithful Creator while doing good.


----------



## formula1

1 John 1
8 If we say we have no sin, we deceive ourselves, and the truth is not in us. 9 If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. 10 If we say we have not sinned, we make him a liar, and his word is not in us.


----------



## formula1

3 John 1
5 Beloved, it is a faithful thing you do in all your efforts for these brothers, strangers as they are, 6 who testified to your love before the church. You will do well to send them on their journey in a manner worthy of God. 7 For they have gone out for the sake of the name, accepting nothing from the Gentiles. 8 Therefore we ought to support people like these, that we may be fellow workers for the truth.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 1
4 John to the seven churches that are in Asia:

Grace to you and peace from him who is and who was and who is to come, and from the seven spirits who are before his throne, 5 and from Jesus Christ the faithful witness, the firstborn of the dead, and the ruler of kings on earth.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 2:10
Do not fear what you are about to suffer. Behold, the devil is about to throw some of you into prison, that you may be tested, and for ten days you will have tribulation. Be faithful unto death, and I will give you the crown of life.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 17:14
They will make war on the Lamb, and the Lamb will conquer them, for he is Lord of lords and King of kings, and those with him are called and chosen and faithful.”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 19:11
 Then I saw heaven opened, and behold, a white horse! The one sitting on it is called Faithful and True, and in righteousness he judges and makes war.


----------



## formula1

Genesis 3:6
So when the woman saw that the tree was good for food, and that it was a delight to the eyes, and that the tree was to be desired to make one wise, she took of its fruit and ate, and she also gave some to her husband who was with her, and he ate.


----------



## formula1

Numbers 14:8
If the Lord delights in us, he will bring us into this land and give it to us, a land that flows with milk and honey.


----------



## formula1

1 Samuel 15:22
And Samuel said, “Has the Lord as great delight in burnt offerings and sacrifices, as in obeying the voice of the Lord? Behold, to obey is better than sacrifice, and to listen than the fat of rams.


----------



## formula1

2 Samuel 22:20
He brought me out into a broad place; he rescued me, because he delighted in me.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 1
1 Blessed is the man who walks not in the counsel of the wicked, nor stands in the way of sinners, nor sits in the seat of scoffers;
2 but his delight is in the law of the Lord, and on his law he meditates day and night.
3 He is like a tree planted by streams of water that yields its fruit in its season, and its leaf does not wither.  In all that he does, he prospers.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 5
1 Give ear to my words, O Lord; consider my groaning.
2 Give attention to the sound of my cry, my King and my God, for to you do I pray.
3 O Lord, in the morning you hear my voice; in the morning I prepare a sacrifice for you and watch.
4 For you are not a God who delights in wickedness; evil may not dwell with you.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 16
1 Preserve me, O God, for in you I take refuge.
2 I say to the Lord, “You are my Lord;  I have no good apart from you.”
3 As for the saints in the land, they are the excellent ones, in whom is all my delight.
4 The sorrows of those who run after another god shall multiply; their drink offerings of blood I will not pour out or take their names on my lips.
5 The Lord is my chosen portion and my cup;   you hold my lot.
6 The lines have fallen for me in pleasant places;  indeed, I have a beautiful inheritance.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 35:27
Let those who delight in my righteousness shout for joy and be glad and say evermore, “Great is the Lord, who delights in the welfare of his servant!”


----------



## formula1

Psalm 36
7 How precious is your steadfast love, O God!  The children of mankind take refuge in the shadow of your wings.
8 They feast on the abundance of your house, and you give them drink from the river of your delights.
9 For with you is the fountain of life; in your light do we see light.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 37
3 Trust in the Lord, and do good, dwell in the land and befriend faithfulness.
4 Delight yourself in the Lord, and he will give you the desires of your heart.
5 Commit your way to the Lord; trust in him, and he will act.
6 He will bring forth your righteousness as the light, and your justice as the noonday.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 37
10 In just a little while, the wicked will be no more;  though you look carefully at his place, he will not be there.
11 But the meek shall inherit the land and delight themselves in abundant peace.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 37
23 The steps of a man are established by the Lord, when he delights in his way;
24 though he fall, he shall not be cast headlong for the Lord upholds his hand.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 40
6 In sacrifice and offering you have not delighted, but you have given me an open ear.  Burnt offering and sin offering you have not required.
7 Then I said, “Behold, I have come; in the scroll of the book it is written of me:
8 I delight to do your will, O my God; your law is within my heart.”


----------



## formula1

Psalm 41:11
By this I know that you delight in me: my enemy will not shout in triumph over me.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 51:6
Behold, you delight in truth in the inward being, and you teach me wisdom in the secret heart.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 111:2
Great are the works of the Lord, studied by all who delight in them.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 112:1
 Praise the Lord! Blessed is the man who fears the Lord, who greatly delights in his commandments!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 119
9 How can a young man keep his way pure?  By guarding it according to your word.
10 With my whole heart I seek you; let me not wander from your commandments!
11 I have stored up your word in my heart, that I might not sin against you.
12 Blessed are you, O Lord; teach me your statutes!
13 With my lips I declare all the rules of your mouth.
14 In the way of your testimonies I delight as much as in all riches.
15 I will meditate on your precepts and fix my eyes on your ways.
16 I will delight in your statutes;  I will not forget your word.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 1
22 “How long, O simple ones, will you love being simple? How long will scoffers delight in their scoffing and fools hate knowledge?
23 If you turn at my reproof, behold, I will pour out my spirit to you;  I will make my words known to you.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 3
11 My son, do not despise the Lord's discipline or be weary of his reproof,
12 for the Lord reproves him whom he loves  as a father the son in whom he delights.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 11:20
Those of crooked heart are an abomination to the Lord, but those of blameless ways are his delight.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 12:22
Lying lips are an abomination to the Lord, but those who act faithfully are his delight.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 24
24 Whoever says to the wicked, “You are in the right,” will be cursed by peoples, abhorred by nations,
25 but those who rebuke the wicked will have delight, and a good blessing will come upon them.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 29:17
Discipline your son, and he will give you rest; he will give delight to your heart.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 12
10 The Preacher sought to find words of delight, and uprightly he wrote words of truth.  11 The words of the wise are like goads, and like nails firmly fixed are the collected sayings; they are given by one Shepherd. 12 My son, beware of anything beyond these. Of making many books there is no end, and much study is a weariness of the flesh.  13 The end of the matter; all has been heard. Fear God and keep his commandments, for this is the whole duty of man.[


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 11
1 There shall come forth a shoot from the stump of Jesse, and a branch from his roots shall bear fruit.
2 And the Spirit of the Lord shall rest upon him, the Spirit of wisdom and understanding, the Spirit of counsel and might, the Spirit of knowledge and the fear of the Lord.
3 And his delight shall be in the fear of the Lord.  He shall not judge by what his eyes see, or decide disputes by what his ears hear,
4 but with righteousness he shall judge the poor, and decide with equity for the meek of the earth; and he shall strike the earth with the rod of his mouth, and with the breath of his lips he shall kill the wicked.
5 Righteousness shall be the belt of his waist, and faithfulness the belt of his loins.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 42
1 Behold my servant, whom I uphold, my chosen, in whom my soul delights;  I have put my Spirit upon him; he will bring forth justice to the nations.
2 He will not cry aloud or lift up his voice, or make it heard in the street;
3 a bruised reed he will not break, and a faintly burning wick he will not quench; he will faithfully bring forth justice.
4 He will not grow faint or be discouraged till he has established justice in the earth; and the coastlands wait for his law.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 55:2
Why do you spend your money for that which is not bread, and your labor for that which does not satisfy? Listen diligently to me, and eat what is good, and delight yourselves in rich food.


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 9
23 Thus says the Lord: “Let not the wise man boast in his wisdom, let not the mighty man boast in his might, let not the rich man boast in his riches, 24 but let him who boasts boast in this, that he understands and knows me, that I am the Lord who practices steadfast love, justice, and righteousness in the earth. For in these things I delight, declares the Lord.”


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 15:16
Your words were found, and I ate them, and your words became to me a joy and the delight of my heart, for I am called by your name, O Lord, God of hosts.


----------



## formula1

Amos 5
21 “I hate, I despise your feasts, and I take no delight in your solemn assemblies.
22 Even though you offer me your burnt offerings and grain offerings, I will not accept them; and the peace offerings of your fattened animals, I will not look upon them.
23 Take away from me the noise of your songs; to the melody of your harps I will not listen.
24 But let justice roll down like waters, and righteousness like an ever-flowing stream.


----------



## formula1

Micah 7:18
Who is a God like you, pardoning iniquity and passing over transgression for the remnant of his inheritance? He does not retain his anger forever, because he delights in steadfast love.


----------



## formula1

Malachi 3:1
Behold, I send my messenger, and he will prepare the way before me. And the Lord whom you seek will suddenly come to his temple; and the messenger of the covenant in whom you delight, behold, he is coming, says the Lord of hosts.


----------



## formula1

Romans 7
21 So I find it to be a law that when I want to do right, evil lies close at hand. 22 For I delight in the law of God, in my inner being, 23 but I see in my members another law waging war against the law of my mind and making me captive to the law of sin that dwells in my members. 24 Wretched man that I am! Who will deliver me from this body of death? 25 Thanks be to God through Jesus Christ our Lord! So then, I myself serve the law of God with my mind, but with my flesh I serve the law of sin.


----------



## formula1

Numbers 6
24 The Lord bless you and keep you;
25 the Lord make his face to shine upon you and be gracious to you;
26 the Lord lift up his countenance upon you and give you peace.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 4:8
In peace I will both lie down and sleep; for you alone, O Lord, make me dwell in safety.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 29
9 The voice of the Lord makes the deer give birth and strips the forests bare, and in his temple all cry, “Glory!”
10 The Lord sits enthroned over the flood  the Lord sits enthroned as king forever.
11 May the Lord give strength to his people!   May the Lord bless his people with peace!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 34
12 What man is there who desires life and loves many days, that he may see good?
13 Keep your tongue from evil and your lips from speaking deceit.
14 Turn away from evil and do good; seek peace and pursue it.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 37
10 In just a little while, the wicked will be no more;  though you look carefully at his place, he will not be there.
11 But the meek shall inherit the land and delight themselves in abundant peace.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 37
37 Mark the blameless and behold the upright, for there is a future for the man of peace.
38 But transgressors shall be altogether destroyed; the future of the wicked shall be cut off.
39 The salvation of the righteous is from the Lord; he is their stronghold in the time of trouble.
40 The Lord helps them and delivers them;  he delivers them from the wicked and saves them, because they take refuge in him.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 85
8 Let me hear what God the Lord will speak, for he will speak peace to his people, to his saints; but let them not turn back to folly.
9 Surely his salvation is near to those who fear him, that glory may dwell in our land.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 119:165
Great peace have those who love your law; nothing can make them stumble.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 120
6 Too long have I had my dwelling among those who hate peace.
7 I am for peace, but when I speak, they are for war!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 122:6
Pray for the peace of Jerusalem! “May they be secure who love you!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 122
8 For my brothers and companions' sake I will say, “Peace be within you!”
9 For the sake of the house of the Lord our God,  I will seek your good.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 125
4 Do good, O Lord, to those who are good, and to those who are upright in their hearts!
5 But those who turn aside to their crooked ways the Lord will lead away with evildoers.  Peace be upon Israel!


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 3
1 My son, do not forget my teaching, but let your heart keep my commandments,
2 for length of days and years of life and peace they will add to you.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 12:20
Deceit is in the heart of those who devise evil, but those who plan peace have joy.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 16:7
When a man's ways please the Lord, he makes even his enemies to be at peace with him.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 3 
1 For everything there is a season, and a time for every matter under heaven:
2 a time to be born, and a time to die;  a time to plant, and a time to pluck up what is planted;
3 a time to kill, and a time to heal; a time to break down, and a time to build up;
4 a time to weep, and a time to laugh;  a time to mourn, and a time to dance;
5 a time to cast away stones, and a time to gather stones together;  a time to embrace, and a time to refrain from embracing;
6 a time to seek, and a time to lose;  a time to keep, and a time to cast away;
7 a time to tear, and a time to sew;  a time to keep silence, and a time to speak;
8 a time to love, and a time to hate;  a time for war, and a time for peace.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 9
6 For to us a child is born, to us a son is given; and the government shall be upon his shoulder, and his name shall be called Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace.
7 Of the increase of his government and of peace there will be no end, on the throne of David and over his kingdom, to establish it and to uphold it with justice and with righteousness from this time forth and forevermore. The zeal of the Lord of hosts will do this.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 26:3
You keep him in perfect peace whose mind is stayed on you, because he trusts in you.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 32:17
And the effect of righteousness will be peace, and the result of righteousness, quietness and trust forever.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 48:18
Oh that you had paid attention to my commandments! Then your peace would have been like a river, and your righteousness like the waves of the sea.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 48:22
“There is no peace,” says the Lord, “for the wicked.”


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 52:7
How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him who brings good news, who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness, who publishes salvation, who says to Zion, “Your God reigns.”


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 53:5
But he was pierced for our transgressions; he was crushed for our iniquities; upon him was the chastisement that brought us peace, and with his wounds we are healed.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 54:10
For the mountains may depart and the hills be removed, but my steadfast love shall not depart from you, and my covenant of peace shall not be removed,” says the Lord, who has compassion on you.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 54
11 “O afflicted one, storm-tossed and not comforted,   behold, I will set your stones in antimony, and lay your foundations with sapphires.
12 I will make your pinnacles of agate, your gates of carbuncles, and all your wall of precious stones.
13 All your children shall be taught by the Lord, and great shall be the peace of your children.
14 In righteousness you shall be established; you shall be far from oppression, for you shall not fear; and from terror, for it shall not come near you.


----------



## formula1

Ezekiel 37:26
I will make a covenant of peace with them. It shall be an everlasting covenant with them. And I will set them in their land and multiply them, and will set my sanctuary in their midst forevermore.


----------



## formula1

Zechariah 8:16
These are the things that you shall do: Speak the truth to one another; render in your gates judgments that are true and make for peace.


----------



## formula1

Zechariah 8:16
These are the things that you shall do: Speak the truth to one another; render in your gates judgments that are true and make for peace.


----------



## formula1

Malachi 2
4 So shall you know that I have sent this command to you, that my covenant with Levi may stand, says the Lord of hosts. 5 My covenant with him was one of life and peace, and I gave them to him. It was a covenant of fear, and he feared me. He stood in awe of my name. 6 True instruction was in his mouth, and no wrong was found on his lips. He walked with me in peace and uprightness, and he turned many from iniquity.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 5:9
Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall be called sons of God.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 10
34 “Do not think that I have come to bring peace to the earth. I have not come to bring peace, but a sword. 35 For I have come to set a man against his father, and a daughter against her mother, and a daughter-in-law against her mother-in-law. 36 And a person's enemies will be those of his own household. 37 Whoever loves father or mother more than me is not worthy of me, and whoever loves son or daughter more than me is not worthy of me. 38 And whoever does not take his cross and follow me is not worthy of me. 39 Whoever finds his life will lose it, and whoever loses his life for my sake will find it.


----------



## formula1

Mark 4:39
And he awoke and rebuked the wind and said to the sea, “Peace! Be still!” And the wind ceased, and there was a great calm.


----------



## formula1

Mark 9:50
Salt is good, but if the salt has lost its saltiness, how will you make it salty again? Have salt in yourselves, and be at peace with one another.”


----------



## formula1

Luke 2:14
Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace among those with whom he is pleased!”


----------



## formula1

Luke 12
49 “I came to cast fire on the earth, and would that it were already kindled! 50 I have a baptism to be baptized with, and how great is my distress until it is accomplished! 51 Do you think that I have come to give peace on earth? No, I tell you, but rather division.


----------



## formula1

Luke 19
 37 As he was drawing near—already on the way down the Mount of Olives—the whole multitude of his disciples began to rejoice and praise God with a loud voice for all the mighty works that they had seen, 38 saying, “Blessed is the King who comes in the name of the Lord! Peace in heaven and glory in the highest!” 39 And some of the Pharisees in the crowd said to him, “Teacher, rebuke your disciples.” 40 He answered, “I tell you, if these were silent, the very stones would cry out.”


----------



## formula1

Luke 19
41 And when he drew near and saw the city, he wept over it, 42 saying, “Would that you, even you, had known on this day the things that make for peace! But now they are hidden from your eyes. 43 For the days will come upon you, when your enemies will set up a barricade around you and surround you and hem you in on every side 44 and tear you down to the ground, you and your children within you. And they will not leave one stone upon another in you, because you did not know the time of your visitation.”


----------



## formula1

Luke 24:36
As they were talking about these things, Jesus himself stood among them, and said to them, “Peace to you!”


----------



## formula1

John 14:27
Peace I leave with you; my peace I give to you. Not as the world gives do I give to you. Let not your hearts be troubled, neither let them be afraid.


----------



## formula1

John 16:33
I have said these things to you, that in me you may have peace. In the world you will have tribulation. But take heart; I have overcome the world.


----------



## formula1

John 20
19 On the evening of that day, the first day of the week, the doors being locked where the disciples were for fear of the Jews,[c] Jesus came and stood among them and said to them, “Peace be with you.” 20 When he had said this, he showed them his hands and his side. Then the disciples were glad when they saw the Lord. 21 Jesus said to them again, “Peace be with you. As the Father has sent me, even so I am sending you.” 22 And when he had said this, he breathed on them and said to them, “Receive the Holy Spirit. 23 If you forgive the sins of any, they are forgiven them; if you withhold forgiveness from any, it is withheld.”


----------



## formula1

Acts 9:31
So the church throughout all Judea and Galilee and Samaria had peace and was being built up. And walking in the fear of the Lord and in the comfort of the Holy Spirit, it multiplied.


----------



## formula1

Romans 2
6 He will render to each one according to his works: 7 to those who by patience in well-doing seek for glory and honor and immortality, he will give eternal life; 8 but for those who are self-seeking[a] and do not obey the truth, but obey unrighteousness, there will be wrath and fury. 9 There will be tribulation and distress for every human being who does evil, the Jew first and also the Greek, 10 but glory and honor and peace for everyone who does good, the Jew first and also the Greek. 11 For God shows no partiality.


----------



## formula1

Romans 5
1 Therefore, since we have been justified by faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ. 2 Through him we have also obtained access by faith into this grace in which we stand, and we rejoice in hope of the glory of God.


----------



## formula1

Romans 8:6
For to set the mind on the flesh is death, but to set the mind on the Spirit is life and peace.


----------



## formula1

Romans 12
14 Bless those who persecute you; bless and do not curse them. 15 Rejoice with those who rejoice, weep with those who weep. 16 Live in harmony with one another. Do not be haughty, but associate with the lowly.  Never be wise in your own sight. 17 Repay no one evil for evil, but give thought to do what is honorable in the sight of all. 18 If possible, so far as it depends on you, live peaceably with all.


----------



## formula1

Romans 14
16 So do not let what you regard as good be spoken of as evil. 17 For the kingdom of God is not a matter of eating and drinking but of righteousness and peace and joy in the Holy Spirit.


----------



## formula1

Romans 15:13
May the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace in believing, so that by the power of the Holy Spirit you may abound in hope.


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 13:11
Finally, brothers, rejoice. Aim for restoration, comfort one another, agree with one another, live in peace; and the God of love and peace will be with you.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 5
22 But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, 23 gentleness, self-control; against such things there is no law.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 6
 14 But far be it from me to boast except in the cross of our Lord Jesus Christ, by which the world has been crucified to me, and I to the world. 15 For neither circumcision counts for anything, nor uncircumcision, but a new creation. 16 And as for all who walk by this rule, peace and mercy be upon them, and upon the Israel of God.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 2
11 Therefore remember that at one time you Gentiles in the flesh, called “the uncircumcision” by what is called the circumcision, which is made in the flesh by hands— 12 remember that you were at that time separated from Christ, alienated from the commonwealth of Israel and strangers to the covenants of promise, having no hope and without God in the world. 13 But now in Christ Jesus you who once were far off have been brought near by the blood of Christ. 14 For he himself is our peace, who has made us both one and has broken down in his flesh the dividing wall of hostility 15 by abolishing the law of commandments expressed in ordinances, that he might create in himself one new man in place of the two, so making peace, 16 and might reconcile us both to God in one body through the cross, thereby killing the hostility. 17 And he came and preached peace to you who were far off and peace to those who were near. 18 For through him we both have access in one Spirit to the Father.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 4
I therefore, a prisoner for the Lord, urge you to walk in a manner worthy of the calling to which you have been called, 2 with all humility and gentleness, with patience, bearing with one another in love, 3 eager to maintain the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 6
10 Finally, be strong in the Lord and in the strength of his might. 11 Put on the whole armor of God, that you may be able to stand against the schemes of the devil. 12 For we do not wrestle against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the cosmic powers over this present darkness, against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly places. 13 Therefore take up the whole armor of God, that you may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand firm. 14 Stand therefore, having fastened on the belt of truth, and having put on the breastplate of righteousness, 15 and, as shoes for your feet, having put on the readiness given by the gospel of peace. 16 In all circumstances take up the shield of faith, with which you can extinguish all the flaming darts of the evil one; 17 and take the helmet of salvation, and the sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God, 18 praying at all times in the Spirit, with all prayer and supplication.


----------



## formula1

Philippians 4
4 Rejoice in the Lord always; again I will say, rejoice. 5 Let your reasonableness be known to everyone. The Lord is at hand; 6 do not be anxious about anything, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. 7 And the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.


----------



## formula1

Phillipians 4
8 Finally, brothers, whatever is true, whatever is honorable, whatever is just, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is commendable, if there is any excellence, if there is anything worthy of praise, think about these things. 9 What you have learnedand received and heard and seen in me—practice these things, and the God of peace will be with you.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 1
19 For in him all the fullness of God was pleased to dwell, 20 and through him to reconcile to himself all things, whether on earth or in heaven, making peace by the blood of his cross.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 3:15
And let the peace of Christ rule in your hearts, to which indeed you were called in one body. And be thankful.


----------



## formula1

I Thessalonians 5
1 Now concerning the times and the seasons, brothers,you have no need to have anything written to you. 2 For you yourselves are fully aware that the day of the Lord will come like a thief in the night. 3 While people are saying, “There is peace and security,” then sudden destruction will come upon them as labor pains come upon a pregnant woman, and they will not escape. 4 But you are not in darkness, brothers, for that day to surprise you like a thief. 5 For you are all childrenof light, children of the day. We are not of the night or of the darkness.


----------



## formula1

1 Thessalonians 5
12 We ask you, brothers, to respect those who labor among you and are over you in the Lord and admonish you, 13 and to esteem them very highly in love because of their work. Be at peace among yourselves.


----------



## formula1

1 Thessalonians 5:23
Now may the God of peace himself sanctify you completely, and may your whole spirit and soul and body be kept blameless at the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

2 Thessalonians 3:16
Now may the Lord of peace himself give you peace at all times in every way. The Lord be with you all.


----------



## formula1

1Timothy 2
 First of all, then, I urge that supplications, prayers, intercessions, and thanksgivings be made for all people, 2 for kings and all who are in high positions, that we may lead a peaceful and quiet life, godly and dignified in every way.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 2:22
So flee youthful passions and pursue righteousness, faith, love, and peace, along with those who call on the Lord from a pure heart.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 12
10 For they disciplined us for a short time as it seemed best to them, but he disciplines us for our good, that we may share his holiness. 11 For the moment all discipline seems painful rather than pleasant, but later it yields the peaceful fruit of righteousness to those who have been trained by it.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 12:14
Strive for peace with everyone, and for the holiness without which no one will see the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 13
20 Now may the God of peace who brought again from the dead our Lord Jesus, the great shepherd of the sheep, by the blood of the eternal covenant, 21 equip you with everything good that you may do his will, working in us* that which is pleasing in his sight, through Jesus Christ, to whom be glory forever and ever. Amen.*


----------



## formula1

James 2
14 What good is it, my brothers, if someone says he has faith but does not have works? Can that faith save him? 15 If a brother or sister is poorly clothed and lacking in daily food, 16 and one of you says to them, “Go in peace, be warmed and filled,” without giving them the things needed for the body, what good* is that? 17 So also faith by itself, if it does not have works, is dead.*


----------



## formula1

James 3
13 Who is wise and understanding among you? By his good conduct let him show his works in the meekness of wisdom. 14 But if you have bitter jealousy and selfish ambition in your hearts, do not boast and be false to the truth. 15 This is not the wisdom that comes down from above, but is earthly, unspiritual, demonic. 16 For where jealousy and selfish ambition exist, there will be disorder and every vile practice. 17 But the wisdom from above is first pure, then peaceable, gentle, open to reason, full of mercy and good fruits, impartial and sincere. 18 And a harvest of righteousness is sown in peace by those who make peace.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 3
8 Finally, all of you, have unity of mind, sympathy, brotherly love, a tender heart, and a humble mind. 9 Do not repay evil for evil or reviling for reviling, but on the contrary, bless, for to this you were called, that you may obtain a blessing. 10 For

“Whoever desires to love life and see good days, let him keep his tongue from evil and his lips from speaking deceit;
11 let him turn away from evil and do good let him seek peace and pursue it.


----------



## formula1

2 Peter 3:14
Therefore, beloved, since you are waiting for these, be diligent to be found by him without spot or blemish, and at peace.


----------



## formula1

2 John 1:3
Grace, mercy, and peace will be with us, from God the Father and from Jesus Christ the Father's Son, in truth and love.


----------



## formula1

Jude 1:2
May mercy, peace, and love be multiplied to you.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 1
4 John to the seven churches that are in Asia:

Grace to you and peace from him who is and who was and who is to come, and from the seven spirits who are before his throne, 5 and from Jesus Christ the faithful witness, the firstborn of the dead, and the ruler of kings on earth.

To him who loves us and has freed us from our sins by his blood 6 and made us a kingdom, priests to his God and Father, to him be glory and dominion forever and ever. Amen. 7 Behold, he is coming with the clouds, and every eye will see him, even those who pierced him, and all tribes of the earth will wailon account of him. Even so. Amen.


----------



## formula1

Job 6:14
He who withholds kindness from a friend forsakes the fear of the Almighty.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 21:21
Whoever pursues righteousness and kindness will find life, righteousness, and honor.


----------



## formula1

Micah 6:8
He has told you, O man, what is good; and what does the Lord require of you but to do justice, and to love kindness, and to walk humbly with your God!


----------



## formula1

Zechariah 7
8 And the word of the Lord came to Zechariah, saying, 9 “Thus says the Lord of hosts, Render true judgments, show kindness and mercy to one another, 10 do not oppress the widow, the fatherless, the sojourner, or the poor, and let none of you devise evil against another in your heart.”


----------



## formula1

Romans 2:4
Or do you presume on the riches of his kindness and forbearance and patience, not knowing that God's kindness is meant to lead you to repentance?


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 6
14 Do not be unequally yoked with unbelievers. For what partnership has righteousness with lawlessness? Or what fellowship has light with darkness? 15 What accord has Christ with Belial?* Or what portion does a believer share with an unbeliever? 16 What agreement has the temple of God with idols?*


----------



## formula1

Deuteronomy 32
1 Give ear, O heavens, and I will speak, and let the earth hear the words of my mouth.
2 May my teaching drop as the rain, my speech distill as the dew, like gentle rain upon the tender grass, and like showers upon the herb.
3 For I will proclaim the name of the Lord; ascribe greatness to our God!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 18:35
You have given me the shield of your salvation, and your right hand supported me, and your gentleness made me great.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 15:4
A *gentle* tongue is a tree of life, but perverseness in it breaks the spirit.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 11
28 Come to me, all who labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. 29 Take my yoke upon you, and learn from me, for I am gentle and lowly in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. 30 For my yoke is easy, and my burden is light.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 4
20 For the kingdom of God does not consist in talk but in power. 21 What do you wish? Shall I come to you with a rod, or with love in a spirit of gentleness?


----------



## formula1

Galatians 5
22 But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, 23 gentleness, self-control; against such things there is no law. 24 And those who belong to Christ Jesus have crucified the flesh with its passions and desires.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 6:1
Brothers, if anyone is caught in any transgression, you who are spiritual should restore him in a spirit of *gentle*ness. Keep watch on yourself, lest you too be tempted.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 4 
1 I therefore, a prisoner for the Lord, urge you to walk in a manner worthy of the calling to which you have been called, 2 with all humility and gentleness, with patience, bearing with one another in love, 3 eager to maintain the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace.


----------



## formula1

1 Thessalonians 2
 3 For our appeal does not spring from error or impurity or any attempt to deceive, 4 but just as we have been approved by God to be entrusted with the gospel, so we speak, not to please man, but to please God who tests our hearts. 5 For we never came with words of flattery, as you know, nor with a pretext for greed—God is witness. 6 Nor did we seek glory from people, whether from you or from others, though we could have made demands as apostles of Christ. 7 But we were gentle among you, like a nursing mother taking care of her own children.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 3
1 The saying is trustworthy: If anyone aspires to the office of overseer, he desires a noble task. 2 Therefore an overseer must be above reproach, the husband of one wife, sober-minded, self-controlled, respectable, hospitable, able to teach, 3 not a drunkard, not violent but gentle, not quarrelsome, not a lover of money. 4 He must manage his own household well, with all dignity keeping his children submissive, 5 for if someone does not know how to manage his own household, how will he care for God's church?


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 2
23 Have nothing to do with foolish, ignorant controversies; you know that they breed quarrels. 24 And the Lord's servant must not be quarrelsome but kind to everyone, able to teach, patiently enduring evil, 25 correcting his opponents with gentleness. God may perhaps grant them repentance leading to a knowledge of the truth, 26 and they may come to their senses and escape from the snare of the devil, after being captured by him to do his will.


----------



## formula1

Titus 3
 1 Remind them to be submissive to rulers and authorities, to be obedient, to be ready for every good work, 2 to speak evil of no one, to avoid quarreling, to be gentle, and to show perfect courtesy toward all people.


----------



## formula1

James 3:17
But the wisdom from above is first pure, then peaceable, gentle, open to reason, full of mercy and good fruits, impartial and sincere.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 2:18
Servants, be subject to your masters with all respect, not only to the good and gentle but also to the unjust.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 3 
1 Likewise, wives, be subject to your own husbands, so that even if some do not obey the word, they may be won without a word by the conduct of their wives, 2 when they see your respectful and pure conduct. 3 Do not let your adorning be external—the braiding of hair and the putting on of gold jewelry, or the clothing you wear— 4 but let your adorning be the hidden person of the heart with the imperishable beauty of a gentle and quiet spirit, which in God's sight is very precious.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 3
14 But even if you should suffer for righteousness' sake, you will be blessed. Have no fear of them, nor be troubled, 15 but in your hearts honor Christ the Lord as holy, always being prepared to make a defense to anyone who asks you for a reason for the hope that is in you; yet do it with gentleness and respect, 16 having a good conscience, so that, when you are slandered, those who revile your good behavior in Christ may be put to shame. 17 For it is better to suffer for doing good, if that should be God's will, than for doing evil.


----------



## formula1

Genesis 3
22 Then the Lord God said, “Behold, the man has become like one of us in knowing good and evil. Now, lest he reach out his hand and take also of the tree of life and eat, and live forever—” 23 therefore the Lord God sent him out from the garden of Eden to work the ground from which he was taken. 24 He drove out the man, and at the east of the garden of Eden he placed the cherubim and a flaming sword that turned every way to guard the way to the tree of life.


----------



## formula1

1 Samuel 2:9
He will *guard* the feet of his faithful ones, but the wicked shall be cut off in darkness, for not by might shall a man prevail.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 25:20
Oh, *guard* my soul, and deliver me! Let me not be put to shame, for I take refuge in you.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 91
9 Because you have made the Lord your dwelling place—the Most High, who is my refuge—
10 no evil shall be allowed to befall you, no plague come near your tent.
 11 For he will command his angels concerning you to guard you in all your ways.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 119:9
How can a young man keep his way pure? By *guard*ing it according to your word.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 140:4
*Guard* me, O Lord, from the hands of the wicked; preserve me from violent men, who have planned to trip up my feet.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 141:3
Set a *guard*, O Lord, over my mouth; keep watch over the door of my lips!


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 2
6 For the Lord gives wisdom; from his mouth come knowledge and understanding.
7 He holds success in store for the upright he is a shield to those whose walk is blameless,
8 for he guards the course of the just and protects the way of his faithful ones.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 4
5 Get wisdom; get insight; do not forget, and do not turn away from the words of my mouth.
6 Do not forsake her, and she will keep you; love her, and she will guard you.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 4:13
Keep hold of instruction; do not let go; *guard* her, for she is your life.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 4:23 
Keep your heart with all vigilance, for from it flow the springs of life.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 5
1 My son, be attentive to my wisdom, incline your ear to my understanding,
2 that you may keep discretion, and your lips may guard knowledge.
3 For the lips of a forbidden woman drip honey, and her speech is smoother than oil,
4 but in the end she is bitter as wormwood, sharp as a two-edged sword.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 13:3
Whoever *guard*s his mouth preserves his life; he who opens wide his lips comes to ruin.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 13:6
Righteousness *guard*s him whose way is blameless, but sin overthrows the wicked.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 16:17
The highway of the upright turns aside from evil; whoever *guard*s his way preserves his life.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 22:5
Thorns and snares are in the way of the crooked; whoever *guard*s his soul will keep far from them.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 27:18
Whoever tends a fig tree will eat its fruit, and he who guards his master will be honored.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 5:1
 Guard your steps when you go to the house of God. To draw near to listen is better than to offer the sacrifice of fools, for they do not know that they are doing evil.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 58
6 “Is not this the fast that I choose: to loose the bonds of wickedness, to undo the straps of the yoke, to let the oppressed go free, and to break every yoke?
7 Is it not to share your bread with the hungry and bring the homeless poor into your house;
when you see the naked, to cover him, and not to hide yourself from your own flesh?
8 Then shall your light break forth like the dawn,  and your healing shall spring up speedily; your righteousness shall go before you;  the glory of the Lord shall be your rear guard.


----------



## formula1

Malachi 2:16
“For the man who does not love his wife but divorces her, says the Lord, the God of Israel, covers his garment with violence, says the Lord of hosts. So guard yourselves in your spirit, and do not be faithless.”


----------



## formula1

Mark 13
21 And then if anyone says to you, ‘Look, here is the Christ!’ or ‘Look, there he is!’ do not believe it. 22 For false christs and false prophets will arise and perform signs and wonders, to lead astray, if possible, the elect. 23 But be on guard; I have told you all things beforehand.


----------



## formula1

Mark 13
32 But concerning that day or that hour, no one knows, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father. 33 Be on guard, keep awake.  For you do not know when the time will come.


----------



## formula1

Luke 11
21 When a strong man, fully armed, guards his own palace, his goods are safe; 22 but when one stronger than he attacks him and overcomes him, he takes away his armor in which he trusted and divides his spoil. 23 Whoever is not with me is against me, and whoever does not gather with me scatters.


----------



## formula1

Luke 12:15
And he said to them, “Take care, and be on your guard against all covetousness, for one's life does not consist in the abundance of his possessions.”


----------



## formula1

John 17:12
While I was with them, I kept them in your name, which you have given me. I have guarded them, and not one of them has been lost except the son of destruction, that the Scripture might be fulfilled.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 3:24
So then, the law was our guardian until Christ came, in order that we might be justified by faith.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 3
25 But now that faith has come, we are no longer under a guardian, 26 for in Christ Jesus you are all sons of God, through faith. 27 For as many of you as were baptized into Christ have put on Christ.


----------



## formula1

Phillipians 4
4 Rejoice in the Lord always; again I will say, rejoice. 5 Let your reasonableness be known to everyone. The Lord is at hand; 6 do not be anxious about anything, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. 7 And the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.


----------



## formula1

2 Thessalonians 3:3
But the Lord is faithful. He will establish you and guard you against the evil one.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 1
13 Follow the pattern of the sound words that you have heard from me, in the faith and love that are in Christ Jesus. 14 By the Holy Spirit who dwells within us, guard the good deposit entrusted to you.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 1
3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ! According to his great mercy, he has caused us to be born again to a living hope through the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead, 4 to an inheritance that is imperishable, undefiled, and unfading, kept in heaven for you, 5 who by God's power are being guarded through faith for a salvation ready to be revealed in the last time.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 25:15
With *patience* a ruler may be persuaded, and a soft tongue will break a bone.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 6:26
Look at the birds of the air: they neither sow nor reap nor gather into barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not of more *value* than they?


----------



## formula1

Matthew 10
28 And do not fear those who kill the body but cannot kill the soul. Rather fear him who can destroy both soul and body in ****. 29 Are not two sparrows sold for a penny?  And not one of them will fall to the ground apart from your Father. 30 But even the hairs of your head are all numbered. 31 Fear not, therefore; you are of more value than many sparrows.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 12
9 He went on from there and entered their synagogue. 10 And a man was there with a withered hand. And they asked him, “Is it lawful to heal on the Sabbath?”—so that they might accuse him. 11 He said to them, “Which one of you who has a sheep, if it falls into a pit on the Sabbath, will not take hold of it and lift it out? 12 Of how much more value is a man than a sheep! So it is lawful to do good on the Sabbath.”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 13
44 “The kingdom of heaven is like treasure hidden in a field, which a man found and covered up. Then in his joy he goes and sells all that he has and buys that field.


----------



## formula1

Acts 20:24
But I do not account my life of any *value* nor as precious to myself, if only I may finish my course and the ministry that I received from the Lord Jesus, to testify to the gospel of the grace of God.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 2
20 If with Christ you died to the elemental spirits of the world, why, as if you were still alive in the world, do you submit to regulations— 21 “Do not handle, Do not taste, Do not touch” 22 (referring to things that all perish as they are used)—according to human precepts and teachings? 23 These have indeed an appearance of wisdom in promoting self-made religion and asceticism and severity to the body, but they are of no value in stopping the indulgence of the flesh.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 4
7 Have nothing to do with irreverent, silly myths. Rather train yourself for godliness; 8 for while bodily training is of some value, godliness is of value in every way, as it holds promise for the present life and also for the life to come.


----------



## formula1

2 Samuel 22:4
I call upon the Lord, who is *worth*y to be praised, and I am saved from my enemies.


----------



## formula1

1 Chronicles 16
23 Sing to the Lord, all the earth!  Tell of his salvation from day to day.
24 Declare his glory among the nations, his marvelous works among all the peoples!
25 For great is the Lord, and greatly to be praised, and he is to be feared above all gods.
26 For all the gods of the peoples are worthless idols, but the Lord made the heavens.
27 Splendor and majesty are before him;  strength and joy are in his place.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 119:37
Turn my eyes from looking at *worth*less things; and give me life in your ways.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 6
12 A worthless person, a wicked man, goes about with crooked speech,
13 winks with his eyes, signals with his feet, points with his finger,
14 with perverted heart devises evil, continually sowing discord;
15 therefore calamity will come upon him suddenly; in a moment he will be broken beyond healing.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 10:20
The tongue of the righteous is choice silver; the heart of the wicked is of little *worth*.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 16:27
A *worth*less man plots evil, and his speech is like a scorching fire.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 19:28
A *worth*less witness mocks at justice, and the mouth of the wicked devours iniquity.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 28:19
Whoever works his land will have plenty of bread, but he who follows *worth*less pursuits will have plenty of poverty.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 3:11
I baptize you with water for repentance, but he who is coming after me is mightier than I, whose sandals I am not *worth*y to carry. He will baptize you with the Holy Spirit and fire.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 8
5 When he had entered Capernaum, a centurion came forward to him, appealing to him, 6 “Lord, my servant is lying paralyzed at home, suffering terribly.” 7 And he said to him, “I will come and heal him.” 8 But the centurion replied, “Lord, I am not worthy to have you come under my roof, but only say the word, and my servant will be healed. 9 For I too am a man under authority, with soldiers under me. And I say to one, ‘Go,’ and he goes, and to another, ‘Come,’ and he comes, and to my servant, ‘Do this,’ and he does it.” 10 When Jesus heard this, he marveled and said to those who followed him, “Truly, I tell you, with no one in Israel have I found such faith.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 10
34 “Do not think that I have come to bring peace to the earth. I have not come to bring peace, but a sword. 35 For I have come to set a man against his father, and a daughter against her mother, and a daughter-in-law against her mother-in-law. 36 And a person's enemies will be those of his own household. 37 Whoever loves father or mother more than me is not worthy of me, and whoever loves son or daughter more than me is not worthy of me. 38 And whoever does not take his cross and follow me is not worthy of me. 39 Whoever finds his life will lose it, and whoever loses his life for my sake will find it."


----------



## formula1

Sorry for the long verse but it's important!

Matthew 22 
1 And again Jesus spoke to them in parables, saying, 2 “The kingdom of heaven may be compared to a king who gave a wedding feast for his son, 3 and sent his servants to call those who were invited to the wedding feast, but they would not come. 4 Again he sent other servants, saying, ‘Tell those who are invited, “See, I have prepared my dinner, my oxen and my fat calves have been slaughtered, and everything is ready. Come to the wedding feast.”’ 5 But they paid no attention and went off, one to his farm, another to his business, 6 while the rest seized his servants, treated them shamefully, and killed them. 7 The king was angry, and he sent his troops and destroyed those murderers and burned their city. 8 Then he said to his servants, ‘The wedding feast is ready, but those invited were not worthy. 9 Go therefore to the main roads and invite to the wedding feast as many as you find.’ 10 And those servants went out into the roads and gathered all whom they found, both bad and good. So the wedding hall was filled with guests.  11 “But when the king came in to look at the guests, he saw there a man who had no wedding garment. 12 And he said to him, ‘Friend, how did you get in here without a wedding garment?’ And he was speechless. 13 Then the king said to the attendants, ‘Bind him hand and foot and cast him into the outer darkness. In that place there will be weeping and gnashing of teeth.’ 14 For many are called, but few are chosen.”


----------



## formula1

Luke 20
34 And Jesus said to them, “The sons of this age marry and are given in marriage, 35 but those who are considered worthy to attain to that age and to the resurrection from the dead neither marry nor are given in marriage, 36 for they cannot die anymore, because they are equal to angels and are sons of God, being sons of the resurrection. 37 But that the dead are raised, even Moses showed, in the passage about the bush, where he calls the Lord the God of Abraham and the God of Isaac and the God of Jacob. 38 Now he is not God of the dead, but of the living, for all live to him."


----------



## formula1

Acts 5:41

Then they left the presence of the council, rejoicing that they were counted *worth*y to suffer dishonor for the name.


----------



## formula1

Romans 8:18
For I consider that the sufferings of this present time are not *worth* comparing with the glory that is to be revealed to us.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 4:9
But now that you have come to know God, or rather to be known by God, how can you turn back again to the weak and *worth*less elementary principles of the world, whose slaves you want to be once more?


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 4
 I therefore, a prisoner for the Lord, urge you to walk in a manner worthy of the calling to which you have been called, 2 with all humility and gentleness, with patience, bearing with one another in love, 3 eager to maintain the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace.


----------



## formula1

Phillipians 1
27 Only let your manner of life be worthy of the gospel of Christ, so that whether I come and see you or am absent, I may hear of you that you are standing firm in one spirit, with one mind striving side by side for the faith of the gospel, 28 and not frightened in anything by your opponents.


----------



## formula1

Philippians 3:8
Indeed, I count everything as loss because of the surpassing *worth* of knowing Christ Jesus my Lord. For his sake I have suffered the loss of all things and count them as rubbish, in order that I may gain Christ


----------



## formula1

Philippians 4:8
Finally, brothers, whatever is true, whatever is honorable, whatever is just, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is commendable, if there is any excellence, if there is anything *worth*y of praise, think about these things.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 1
9 And so, from the day we heard, we have not ceased to pray for you, asking that you may be filled with the knowledge of his will in all spiritual wisdom and understanding, 10 so as to walk in a manner worthy of the Lord, fully pleasing to him: bearing fruit in every good work and increasing in the knowledge of God;


----------



## formula1

1 Thessalonians 2
11 For you know how, like a father with his children, 12 we exhorted each one of you and encouraged you and charged you to walk in a manner worthy of God, who calls you into his own kingdom and glory.


----------



## formula1

2 Thessalonians 1
11 To this end we always pray for you, that our God may make you worthy of his calling and may fulfill every resolve for good and every work of faith by his power, 12 so that the name of our Lord Jesus may be glorified in you, and you in him, according to the grace of our God and the Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 5:17
Let the elders who rule well be considered *worth*y of double honor, especially those who labor in preaching and teaching.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 6:1
Let all who are under a yoke as bondservants regard their own masters as *worth*y of all honor, so that the name of God and the teaching may not be reviled.


----------



## formula1

Titus 3:9
But avoid foolish controversies, genealogies, dissensions, and quarrels about the law, for they are unprofitable and *worth*less.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 3
1herefore, holy brothers, you who share in a heavenly calling, consider Jesus, the apostle and high priest of our confession, 2 who was faithful to him who appointed him, just as Moses also was faithful in all God's house. 3 For Jesus has been counted worthy of more glory than Moses—as much more glory as the builder of a house has more honor than the house itself.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 6
7 For land that has drunk the rain that often falls on it, and produces a crop useful to those for whose sake it is cultivated, receives a blessing from God. 8 But if it bears thorns and thistles, it is worthless and near to being cursed, and its end is to be burned.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 11
37 They were stoned, they were sawn in two, they were killed with the sword. They went about in skins of sheep and goats, destitute, afflicted, mistreated— 38 of whom the world was not worthy—wandering about in deserts and mountains, and in dens and caves of the earth.  39 And all these, though commended through their faith, did not receive what was promised, 40 since God had provided something better for us, that apart from us they should not be made perfect.


----------



## formula1

James 1:26
If anyone thinks he is religious and does not bridle his tongue but deceives his heart, this person's religion is *worth*less.


----------



## formula1

3 John 1
5 Beloved, it is a faithful thing you do in all your efforts for these brothers, strangers as they are, 6 who testified to your love before the church. You will do well to send them on their journey in a manner worthy of God. 7 For they have gone out for the sake of the name, accepting nothing from the Gentiles. 8 Therefore we ought to support people like these, that we may be fellow workers for the truth.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 4:11
“*Worth*y are you, our Lord and God, to receive glory and honor and power, for you created all things, and by your will they existed and were created.”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 5 
1 Then I saw in the right hand of him who was seated on the throne a scroll written within and on the back, sealed with seven seals. 2 And I saw a mighty angel proclaiming with a loud voice, “Who is worthy to open the scroll and break its seals?” 3 And no one in heaven or on earth or under the earth was able to open the scroll or to look into it, 4 and I began to weep loudly because no one was found worthy to open the scroll or to look into it. 5 And one of the elders said to me, “Weep no more; behold, the Lion of the tribe of Judah, the Root of David, has conquered, so that he can open the scroll and its seven seals.”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 5
9 And they sang a new song, saying,

“Worthy are you to take the scroll and to open its seals, for you were slain, and by your blood you ransomed people for God from every tribe and language and people and nation,
10 and you have made them a kingdom and priests to our God, and they shall reign on the earth.”


----------



## formula1

Exodus 34
6 The Lord passed before him and proclaimed, “The Lord, the Lord, a God merciful and gracious, slow to anger, and abounding in steadfast love and faithfulness, 7 keeping steadfast love for thousands,[a] forgiving iniquity and transgression and sin, but who will by no means clear the guilty, visiting the iniquity of the fathers on the children and the children's children, to the third and the fourth generation.”


----------



## formula1

Deuteronomy 7:9
Know therefore that the Lord your God is God, the *faith*ful God who keeps covenant and steadfast love with those who love him and keep his commandments, to a thousand generations


----------



## formula1

1 Samuel 12:24
Only fear the Lord and serve him *faith*fully with all your heart. For consider what great things he has done for you.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 25:10
All the paths of the Lord are steadfast love and *faith*fulness, for those who keep his covenant and his testimonies.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 30
8 To you, O Lord, I cry, and to the Lord I plead for mercy:
9 “What profit is there in my death, if I go down to the pit?  Will the dust praise you?  Will it tell of your faithfulness?
10 Hear, O Lord, and be merciful to me! O Lord, be my helper!”


----------



## formula1

Psalm 31:23
Love the Lord, all you his saints! The Lord preserves the *faith*ful but abundantly repays the one who acts in pride.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 33:4
For the word of the Lord is upright, and all his work is done in *faith*fulness.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 37:3

Trust in the Lord, and do good; dwell in the land and befriend *faith*fulness.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 69:13
But as for me, my prayer is to you, O Lord. At an acceptable time, O God, in the abundance of your steadfast love answer me in your saving *faith*fulness.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 85
10 Steadfast love and faithfulness meet;  righteousness and peace kiss each other.
11 Faithfulness springs up from the ground, and righteousness looks down from the sky.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 100:5
For the Lord is good; his steadfast love endures forever, and his *faith*fulness to all generations.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 108:4
For your steadfast love is great above the heavens; your faithfulness reaches to the clouds.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 111
7 The works of his hands are faithful and just; all his precepts are trustworthy;
8 they are established forever and ever, to be performed with faithfulness and uprightness.
9 He sent redemption to his people; he has commanded his covenant forever.  Holy and awesome is his name!
10 The fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom; all those who practice it have a good understanding. His praise endures forever!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 119:75
I know, O Lord, that your rules are righteous, and that in faithfulness you have afflicted me.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 138:2
I bow down toward your holy temple and give thanks to your name for your steadfast love and your faithfulness, for you have exalted above all things your name and your word.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 143 
1 Hear my prayer, O Lord; give ear to my pleas for mercy!  In your faithfulness answer me, in your righteousness!
2 Enter not into judgment with your servant  for no one living is righteous before you.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 3:3
Let not steadfast love and faithfulness forsake you; bind them around your neck; write them on the tablet of your heart.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 12:22
Lying lips are an abomination to the Lord, but those who act faithfully are his delight.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 13:17
A wicked messenger falls into trouble, but a faithful envoy brings healing.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 14:22
Do they not go astray who devise evil? Those who devise good meet steadfast love and faithfulness.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 16:6
By steadfast love and faithfulness iniquity is atoned for, and by the fear of the Lord one turns away from evil.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 20:6
Many a man proclaims his own steadfast love, but a faithful man who can find?


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 27:6
Faithful are the wounds of a friend; profuse are the kisses of an enemy.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 28:20
A faithful man will abound with blessings, but whoever hastens to be rich will not go unpunished.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 11
1 There shall come forth a shoot from the stump of Jesse, and a branch from his roots shall bear fruit.
2 And the Spirit of the Lord shall rest upon him, the Spirit of wisdom and understanding, the Spirit of counsel and might, the Spirit of knowledge and the fear of the Lord.
3 And his delight shall be in the fear of the Lord.  He shall not judge by what his eyes see, or decide disputes by what his ears hear,
4 but with righteousness he shall judge the poor, and decide with equity for the meek of the earth; and he shall strike the earth with the rod of his mouth, and with the breath of his lips he shall kill the wicked.
5 Righteousness shall be the belt of his waist, and faithfulness the belt of his loins.
6 The wolf shall dwell with the lamb, and the leopard shall lie down with the young goat,
and the calf and the lion and the fattened calf together; and a little child shall lead them.
7 The cow and the bear shall graze; their young shall lie down together; and the lion shall eat straw like the ox.
8 The nursing child shall play over the hole of the cobra, and the weaned child shall put his hand on the adder's den.
9 They shall not hurt or destroy in all my holy mountain; for the earth shall be full of the knowledge of the Lord as the waters cover the sea.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 25:1
O Lord, you are my God; I will exalt you; I will praise your name, for you have done wonderful things, plans formed of old, faithful and sure.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 61:8
For I the Lord love justice; I hate robbery and wrong; I will faithfully give them their recompense, and I will make an everlasting covenant with them.


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 3:12
Go, and proclaim these words toward the north, and say, “‘Return, faithless Israel, declares the Lord. I will not look on you in anger, for I am merciful, declares the Lord; I will not be angry forever.


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 3:14
Return, O faithless children, declares the Lord; for I am your master; I will take you, one from a city and two from a family, and I will bring you to Zion.


----------



## formula1

Lamentations 3
22 The steadfast love of the Lord never ceases; his mercies never come to an end;
23 they are new every morning; great is your faithfulness.


----------



## formula1

Ezekiel 18
5 “If a man is righteous and does what is just and right— 6 if he does not eat upon the mountains or lift up his eyes to the idols of the house of Israel, does not defile his neighbor's wife or approach a woman in her time of menstrual impurity, 7 does not oppress anyone, but restores to the debtor his pledge, commits no robbery, gives his bread to the hungry and covers the naked with a garment, 8 does not lend at interest or take any profit,* withholds his hand from injustice, executes true justice between man and man, 9 walks in my statutes, and keeps my rules by acting faithfully—he is righteous; he shall surely live, declares the Lord God.*


----------



## formula1

Daniel 6:4
Then the high officials and the satraps sought to find a ground for complaint against Daniel with regard to the kingdom, but they could find no ground for complaint or any fault, because he was faithful, and no error or fault was found in him.


----------



## formula1

Habakkuk 2:4
Behold, his soul is puffed up; it is not upright within him, but the righteous shall live by his faith.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 6:30
But if God so clothes the grass of the field, which today is alive and tomorrow is thrown into the oven, will he not much more clothe you, O you of little faith?


----------



## formula1

Matthew 8
23 And when he got into the boat, his disciples followed him. 24 And behold, there arose a great storm on the sea, so that the boat was being swamped by the waves; but he was asleep. 25 And they went and woke him, saying, “Save us, Lord; we are perishing.” 26 And he said to them, “Why are you afraid, O you of little faith?” Then he rose and rebuked the winds and the sea, and there was a great calm. 27 And the men marveled, saying, “What sort of man is this, that even winds and sea obey him?”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 21:22
And whatever you ask in prayer, you will receive, if you have faith.”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 23:23
Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you tithe mint and dill and cumin, and have neglected the weightier matters of the law: justice and mercy and faithfulness. These you ought to have done, without neglecting the others.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 24
45 “Who then is the faithful and wise servant, whom his master has set over his household, to give them their food at the proper time? 46 Blessed is that servant whom his master will find so doing when he comes.


----------



## formula1

Mark 11
20 As they passed by in the morning, they saw the fig tree withered away to its roots. 21 And Peter remembered and said to him, “Rabbi, look! The fig tree that you cursed has withered.” 22 And Jesus answered them, “Have faith in God. 23 Truly, I say to you, whoever says to this mountain, ‘Be taken up and thrown into the sea,’ and does not doubt in his heart, but believes that what he says will come to pass, it will be done for him.


----------



## formula1

Luke 7
41 “A certain moneylender had two debtors. One owed five hundred denarii, and the other fifty. 42 When they could not pay, he cancelled the debt of both. Now which of them will love him more?” 43 Simon answered, “The one, I suppose, for whom he cancelled the larger debt.” And he said to him, “You have judged rightly.” 44 Then turning toward the woman he said to Simon, “Do you see this woman? I entered your house; you gave me no water for my feet, but she has wet my feet with her tears and wiped them with her hair. 45 You gave me no kiss, but from the time I came in she has not ceased to kiss my feet. 46 You did not anoint my head with oil, but she has anointed my feet with ointment. 47 Therefore I tell you, her sins, which are many, are forgiven—for she loved much. But he who is forgiven little, loves little.” 48 And he said to her, “Your sins are forgiven.” 49 Then those who were at table with him began to say among[h] themselves, “Who is this, who even forgives sins?” 50 And he said to the woman, “Your faith has saved you; go in peace.”


----------



## formula1

Luke 16:10
One who is faithful in a very little is also faithful in much, and one who is dishonest in a very little is also dishonest in much.


----------



## formula1

Luke 17
5 The apostles said to the Lord, “Increase our faith!” 6 And the Lord said, “If you had faith like a grain of mustard seed, you could say to this mulberry tree, ‘Be uprooted and planted in the sea,’ and it would obey you".


----------



## formula1

Luke 18 
1 And he told them a parable to the effect that they ought always to pray and not lose heart. 2 He said, “In a certain city there was a judge who neither feared God nor respected man. 3 And there was a widow in that city who kept coming to him and saying, ‘Give me justice against my adversary.’ 4 For a while he refused, but afterward he said to himself, ‘Though I neither fear God nor respect man, 5 yet because this widow keeps bothering me, I will give her justice, so that she will not beat me down by her continual coming.’” 6 And the Lord said, “Hear what the unrighteous judge says. 7 And will not God give justice to his elect, who cry to him day and night? Will he delay long over them? 8 I tell you, he will give justice to them speedily. Nevertheless, when the Son of Man comes, will he find faith on earth?”


----------



## formula1

Acts 3:16
And his name—by faith in his name—has made this man strong whom you see and know, and the faith that is through Jesus has given the man this perfect health in the presence of you all.


----------



## formula1

Acts 6:7
And the word of God continued to increase, and the number of the disciples multiplied greatly in Jerusalem, and a great many of the priests became obedient to the *faith*.


----------



## formula1

Acts 11
19 Now those who were scattered because of the persecution that arose over Stephen traveled as far as Phoenicia and Cyprus and Antioch, speaking the word to no one except Jews. 20 But there were some of them, men of Cyprus and Cyrene, who on coming to Antioch spoke to the Hellenists also, preaching the Lord Jesus. 21 And the hand of the Lord was with them, and a great number who believed turned to the Lord. 22 The report of this came to the ears of the church in Jerusalem, and they sent Barnabas to Antioch. 23 When he came and saw the grace of God, he was glad, and he exhorted them all to remain faithful to the Lord with steadfast purpose, 24 for he was a good man, full of the Holy Spirit and of faith. And a great many people were added to the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Acts 14
21 When they had preached the gospel to that city and had made many disciples, they returned to Lystra and to Iconium and to Antioch, 22 strengthening the souls of the disciples, encouraging them to continue in the faith, and saying that through many tribulations we must enter the kingdom of God.


----------



## formula1

Romans 1
16 For I am not ashamed of the gospel, for it is the power of God for salvation to everyone who believes, to the Jew first and also to the Greek. 17 For in it the righteousness of God is revealed from faith for faith, as it is written, “The righteous shall live by faith.”


----------



## formula1

Romans 3
21 But now the righteousness of God has been manifested apart from the law, although the Law and the Prophets bear witness to it— 22 the righteousness of God through faith in Jesus Christ for all who believe. For there is no distinction: 23 for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, 24 and are justified by his grace as a gift, through the redemption that is in Christ Jesus, 25 whom God put forward as a propitiation by his blood, to be received by faith.


----------



## formula1

Romans 3
28 For we hold that one is justified by faith apart from works of the law.


----------



## formula1

Romans 4:5
And to the one who does not work but believes in him who justifies the ungodly, his *faith* is counted as righteousness,


----------



## formula1

Romans 5 
1 Therefore, since we have been justified by faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ. 2 Through him we have also obtained access by faith into this grace in which we stand, and we rejoice in hope of the glory of God. 3 Not only that, but we rejoice in our sufferings, knowing that suffering produces endurance, 4 and endurance produces character, and character produces hope, 5 and hope does not put us to shame, because God's love has been poured into our hearts through the Holy Spirit who has been given to us.


----------



## formula1

Romans 10
6 But the righteousness based on faith says, “Do not say in your heart, ‘Who will ascend into heaven?’” (that is, to bring Christ down) 7 “or ‘Who will descend into the abyss?’” (that is, to bring Christ up from the dead). 8 But what does it say? “The word is near you, in your mouth and in your heart” (that is, the word of faith that we proclaim); 9 because, if you confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. 10 For with the heart one believes and is justified, and with the mouth one confesses and is saved.


----------



## formula1

Romans 10:17
So *faith* comes from hearing, and hearing through the word of Christ.


----------



## formula1

Romans 12:3
For by the grace given to me I say to everyone among you not to think of himself more highly than he ought to think, but to think with sober judgment, each according to the measure of *faith* that God has assigned.


----------



## formula1

Romans 12
4 For as in one body we have many members, and the members do not all have the same function, 5 so we, though many, are one body in Christ, and individually members one of another. 6 Having gifts that differ according to the grace given to us, let us use them: if prophecy, in proportion to our faith; 7 if service, in our serving; the one who teaches, in his teaching; 8 the one who exhorts, in his exhortation; the one who contributes, in generosity; the one who leads, with zeal; the one who does acts of mercy, with cheerfulness.


----------



## formula1

Romans 14 
1 As for the one who is weak in faith, welcome him, but not to quarrel over opinions. 2 One person believes he may eat anything, while the weak person eats only vegetables. 3 Let not the one who eats despise the one who abstains, and let not the one who abstains pass judgment on the one who eats, for God has welcomed him. 4 Who are you to pass judgment on the servant of another? It is before his own master that he stands or falls. And he will be upheld, for the Lord is able to make him stand.


----------



## formula1

Romans 14:22
The *faith* that you have, keep between yourself and God. Blessed is the one who has no reason to pass judgment on himself for what he approves.


----------



## formula1

Romans 16
25 Now to him who is able to strengthen you according to my gospel and the preaching of Jesus Christ, according to the revelation of the mystery that was kept secret for long ages 26 but has now been disclosed and through the prophetic writings has been made known to all nations, according to the command of the eternal God, to bring about the obedience of faith— 27 to the only wise God be glory forevermore through Jesus Christ! Amen.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 1
4 I give thanks to my God always for you because of the grace of God that was given you in Christ Jesus, 5 that in every way you were enriched in him in all speech and all knowledge— 6 even as the testimony about Christ was confirmed among you— 7 so that you are not lacking in any gift, as you wait for the revealing of our Lord Jesus Christ, 8 who will sustain you to the end, guiltless in the day of our Lord Jesus Christ. 9 God is faithful, by whom you were called into the fellowship of his Son, Jesus Christ our Lord.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 2
1 And I, when I came to you, brothers, did not come proclaiming to you the testimony of God with lofty speech or wisdom. 2 For I decided to know nothing among you except Jesus Christ and him crucified. 3 And I was with you in weakness and in fear and much trembling, 4 and my speech and my message were not in plausible words of wisdom, but in demonstration of the Spirit and of power, 5 so that your faith might not rest in the wisdom of men but in the power of God.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 10:13
No temptation has overtaken you that is not common to man. God is *faith*ful, and he will not let you be tempted beyond your ability, but with the temptation he will also provide the way of escape, that you may be able to endure it.


----------



## formula1

I Corinthians 12
7 To each is given the manifestation of the Spirit for the common good. 8 For to one is given through the Spirit the utterance of wisdom, and to another the utterance of knowledge according to the same Spirit, 9 to another faith by the same Spirit, to another gifts of healing by the one Spirit, 10 to another the working of miracles, to another prophecy, to another the ability to distinguish between spirits, to another various kinds of tongues, to another the interpretation of tongues. 11 All these are empowered by one and the same Spirit, who apportions to each one individually as he wills.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 13:13
So now *faith*, hope, and love abide, these three; but the greatest of these is love.


----------



## formula1

I Corinthians 15
17 And if Christ has not been raised, your faith is futile and you are still in your sins. 18 Then those also who have fallen asleep in Christ have perished. 19 If in Christ we have hope in this life only, we are of all people most to be pitied.  20 But in fact Christ has been raised from the dead, the firstfruits of those who have fallen asleep.


----------



## formula1

One of my favorites!!!

I Corinthians 16
13 Be watchful, stand firm in the faith, act like men, be strong. 14 Let all that you do be done in love.


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 5
6 So we are always of good courage. We know that while we are at home in the body we are away from the Lord, 7 for we walk by faith, not by sight.


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 13:5
Examine yourselves, to see whether you are in the *faith*. Test yourselves. Or do you not realize this about yourselves, that Jesus Christ is in you?—unless indeed you fail to meet the test!


----------



## formula1

Galatians 2
15 We ourselves are Jews by birth and not Gentile sinners; 16 yet we know that a person is not justified by works of the law but through faith in Jesus Christ, so we also have believed in Christ Jesus, in order to be justified by faith in Christ and not by works of the law, because by works of the law no one will be justified.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 2:20
K have been crucified with Christ. It is no longer I who live, but Christ who lives in me. And the life I now live in the flesh I live by *faith* in the Son of God, who loved me and gave himself for me.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 3
5 Does he who supplies the Spirit to you and works miracles among you do so by works of the law, or by hearing with faith— 6 just as Abraham “believed God, and it was counted to him as righteousness”?  7 Know then that it is those of faith who are the sons of Abraham.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 3
10 For all who rely on works of the law are under a curse; for it is written, “Cursed be everyone who does not abide by all things written in the Book of the Law, and do them.” 11 Now it is evident that no one is justified before God by the law, for “The righteous shall live by faith.” 12 But the law is not of faith, rather “The one who does them shall live by them.” 13 Christ redeemed us from the curse of the law by becoming a curse for us—for it is written, “Cursed is everyone who is hanged on a tree”— 14 so that in Christ Jesus the blessing of Abraham might come to the Gentiles, so that we might receive the promised Spirit through faith.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 3
21 Is the law then contrary to the promises of God? Certainly not! For if a law had been given that could give life, then righteousness would indeed be by the law. 22 But the Scripture imprisoned everything under sin, so that the promise by faith in Jesus Christ might be given to those who believe.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 3
23 Now before faith came, we were held captive under the law, imprisoned until the coming faith would be revealed. 24 So then, the law was our guardian until Christ came, in order that we might be justified by faith. 25 But now that faith has come, we are no longer under a guardian, 26 for in Christ Jesus you are all sons of God, through faith. 27 For as many of you as were baptized into Christ have put on Christ. 28 There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither slave nor free, there is no male and female, for you are all one in Christ Jesus. 29 And if you are Christ's, then you are Abraham's offspring, heirs according to promise.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 5
5 For through the Spirit, by faith, we ourselves eagerly wait for the hope of righteousness. 6 For in Christ Jesus neither circumcision nor uncircumcision counts for anything, but only faith working through love.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 5
22 But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, 23 gentleness, self-control; against such things there is no law.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 2
8 For by grace you have been saved through faith. And this is not your own doing; it is the gift of God, 9 not a result of works, so that no one may boast. 10 For we are his workmanship, created in Christ Jesus for good works, which God prepared beforehand, that we should walk in them.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 3
14 For this reason I bow my knees before the Father, 15 from whom every family[c] in heaven and on earth is named, 16 that according to the riches of his glory he may grant you to be strengthened with power through his Spirit in your inner being, 17 so that Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith—that you, being rooted and grounded in love, 18 may have strength to comprehend with all the saints what is the breadth and length and height and depth, 19 and to know the love of Christ that surpasses knowledge, that you may be filled with all the fullness of God.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 4
4 There is one body and one Spirit—just as you were called to the one hope that belongs to your call— 5 one Lord, one faith, one baptism, 6 one God and Father of all, who is over all and through all and in all. 7 But grace was given to each one of us according to the measure of Christ's gift.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 4
11 And he gave the apostles, the prophets, the evangelists, the shepherds and teachers,12 to equip the saints for the work of ministry, for building up the body of Christ, 13 until we all attain to the unity of the faith and of the knowledge of the Son of God, to mature manhood, to the measure of the stature of the fullness of Christ, 14 so that we may no longer be children, tossed to and fro by the waves and carried about by every wind of doctrine, by human cunning, by craftiness in deceitful schemes.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 6:16
In all circumstances take up the shield of faith, with which you can extinguish all the flaming darts of the evil one.


----------



## formula1

Phillipians 1
27 Only let your manner of life be worthy[h] of the gospel of Christ, so that whether I come and see you or am absent, I may hear of you that you are standing firm in one spirit, with one mind striving side by side for the faith of the gospel, 28 and not frightened in anything by your opponents. This is a clear sign to them of their destruction, but of your salvation, and that from God.


----------



## formula1

Phillipians 2
17 Even if I am to be poured out as a drink offering upon the sacrificial offering of your faith, I am glad and rejoice with you all. 18 Likewise you also should be glad and rejoice with me.


----------



## formula1

Phillipians 3
8 Indeed, I count everything as loss because of the surpassing worth of knowing Christ Jesus my Lord. For his sake I have suffered the loss of all things and count them as rubbish, in order that I may gain Christ 9 and be found in him, not having a righteousness of my own that comes from the law, but that which comes through faith in Christ, the righteousness from God that depends on faith.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 1
21 And you, who once were alienated and hostile in mind, doing evil deeds, 22 he has now reconciled in his body of flesh by his death, in order to present you holy and blameless and above reproach before him, 23 if indeed you continue in the faith, stable and steadfast, not shifting from the hope of the gospel that you heard, which has been proclaimed in all creation under heaven, and of which I, Paul, became a minister.


----------



## formula1

Collosians 2
6 Therefore, as you received Christ Jesus the Lord, so walk in him, 7 rooted and built up in him and established in the faith, just as you were taught, abounding in thanksgiving.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 2
8 See to it that no one takes you captive by philosophy and empty deceit, according to human tradition, according to the elemental spirits[a] of the world, and not according to Christ. 9 For in him the whole fullness of deity dwells bodily, 10 and you have been filled in him, who is the head of all rule and authority. 11 In him also you were circumcised with a circumcision made without hands, by putting off the body of the flesh, by the circumcision of Christ, 12 having been buried with him in baptism, in which you were also raised with him through faith in the powerful working of God, who raised him from the dead.


----------



## formula1

1 Thessalonians 5
7 For those who sleep, sleep at night, and those who get drunk, are drunk at night. 8 But since we belong to the day, let us be sober, having put on the breastplate of faith and love, and for a helmet the hope of salvation. 9 For God has not destined us for wrath, but to obtain salvation through our Lord Jesus Christ, 10 who died for us so that whether we are awake or asleep we might live with him.


----------



## formula1

1 Thessalonians 5
23 Now may the God of peace himself sanctify you completely, and may your whole spirit and soul and body be kept blameless at the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ. 24 He who calls you is faithful; he will surely do it.


----------



## formula1

2 Thessalonians3 
1 Finally, brothers, pray for us, that the word of the Lord may speed ahead and be honored, as happened among you, 2 and that we may be delivered from wicked and evil men. For not all have faith. 3 But the Lord is faithful. He will establish you and guard you against the evil one.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 1
3 As I urged you when I was going to Macedonia, remain at Ephesus so that you may charge certain persons not to teach any different doctrine, 4 nor to devote themselves to myths and endless genealogies, which promote speculations rather than the stewardship[a] from God that is by faith. 5 The aim of our charge is love that issues from a pure heart and a good conscience and a sincere faith.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 4 
1 Now the Spirit expressly says that in later times some will depart from the faith by devoting themselves to deceitful spirits and teachings of demons, 2 through the insincerity of liars whose consciences are seared, 3 who forbid marriage and require abstinence from foods that God created to be received with thanksgiving by those who believe and know the truth. 4 For everything created by God is good, and nothing is to be rejected if it is received with thanksgiving, 5 for it is made holy by the word of God and prayer.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 4:12
Let no one despise you for your youth, but set the believers an example in speech, in conduct, in love, in faith, in purity.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 6
11 But as for you, O man of God, flee these things. Pursue righteousness, godliness, faith, love, steadfastness, gentleness. 12 Fight the good fight of the faith. Take hold of the eternal life to which you were called and about which you made the good confession in the presence of many witnesses.


----------



## MissouriBoy

formula1 said:


> 12 Fight the good fight of the faith.


I love verse 12. Many times people view Christians as someone who should be weak, filled with compassion, and submission. Yes, we are weak, filled with compassion and submission to our Lord, but we are also strong and ready to fight! Jesus didn’t wimper and cry like a baby when nailed to the cross. He was man, being crucified. We must remain vigilant and be prepared to fight like men!


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 1
13 Follow the pattern of the sound[d] words that you have heard from me, in the faith and love that are in Christ Jesus. 14 By the Holy Spirit who dwells within us, guard the good deposit entrusted to you.


----------



## MissouriBoy

formula1 said:


> 2 Timothy 1
> 13 Follow the pattern of the sound[d] words that you have heard from me, in the faith and love that are in Christ Jesus. 14 By the Holy Spirit who dwells within us, guard the good deposit entrusted to you.


Amen! Wonderful message to start a Saturday with!


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 2
1 You then, my child, be strengthened by the grace that is in Christ Jesus, 2 and what you have heard from me in the presence of many witnesses entrust to faithful men, who will be able to teach others also.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 2
11 The saying is trustworthy, for:  If we have died with him, we will also live with him;
12 if we endure, we will also reign with him; if we deny him, he also will deny us;
13 if we are faithless, he remains faithful—for he cannot deny himself.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 2:22
So flee youthful passions and pursue righteousness, faith, love, and peace, along with those who call on the Lord from a pure heart.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 3
16 All Scripture is breathed out by God and profitable for teaching, for reproof, for correction, and for training in righteousness, 17 that the man of God may be complete, equipped for every good work.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 2
17 Therefore he (Jesus) had to be made like his brothers in every respect, so that he might become a merciful and faithful high priest in the service of God, to make propitiation for the sins of the people. 18 For because he himself has suffered when tempted, he is able to help those who are being tempted.


----------



## MissouriBoy

formula1 said:


> Hebrews 2
> 17 Therefore he (Jesus) had to be made like his brothers in every respect, so that he might become a merciful and faithful high priest in the service of God, to make propitiation for the sins of the people. 18 For because he himself has suffered when tempted, he is able to help those who are being tempted.


This is the second time I’ve come back to this today. Great message. Hebrews is such a wonderful book.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 3
5 Now Moses was *faith*ful in all God's house as a servant, to testify to the things that were to be spoken later, 6 but Christ is *faith*ful over God's house as a son. And we are his house, if indeed we hold fast our confidence and our boasting in our hope.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 6
10 For God is not unjust so as to overlook your work and the love that you have shown for his name in serving the saints, as you still do. 11 And we desire each one of you to show the same earnestness to have the full assurance of hope until the end, 12 so that you may not be sluggish, but imitators of those who through faith and patience inherit the promises.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 10
19 Therefore, brothers, since we have confidence to enter the holy places by the blood of Jesus, 20 by the new and living way that he opened for us through the curtain, that is, through his flesh, 21 and since we have a great priest over the house of God, 22 let us draw near with a true heart in full assurance of faith, with our hearts sprinkled clean from an evil conscience and our bodies washed with pure water. 23 Let us hold fast the confession of our hope without wavering, for he who promised is faithful.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 10
35 Therefore do not throw away your confidence, which has a great reward. 36 For you have need of endurance, so that when you have done the will of God you may receive what is promised. 37 For,

“Yet a little while, and the coming one will come and will not delay;  38 but my righteous one shall live by faith, and if he shrinks back, my soul has no pleasure in him.”

39 But we are not of those who shrink back and are destroyed, but of those who have faith and preserve their souls.


----------



## MissouriBoy

formula1 said:


> Hebrews 10
> 35 Therefore do not throw away your confidence, which has a great reward. 36 For you have need of endurance, so that when you have done the will of God you may receive what is promised. 37 For,
> 
> “Yet a little while, and the coming one will come and will not delay;  38 but my righteous one shall live by faith, and if he shrinks back, my soul has no pleasure in him.”
> 
> 39 But we are not of those who shrink back and are destroyed, but of those who have faith and preserve their souls.


Amen!


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 11:1
Now faith is the assurance of things hoped for, the conviction of things not seen.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 11:3
By faith we understand that the universe was created by the word of God, so that what is seen was not made out of things that are visible.


----------



## MissouriBoy

formula1 said:


> Hebrews 11:3
> By faith we understand that the universe was created by the word of God, so that what is seen was not made out of things that are visible.


Very Powerful words there! Amen!


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 11:6
And without faith it is impossible to please him, for whoever would draw near to God must believe that he exists and that he rewards those who seek him.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 11:7
By faith Noah, being warned by God concerning events as yet unseen, in reverent fear constructed an ark for the saving of his household. By this he condemned the world and became an heir of the righteousness that comes by faith.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 11
8 By faith Abraham obeyed when he was called to go out to a place that he was to receive as an inheritance. And he went out, not knowing where he was going. 9 By faith he went to live in the land of promise, as in a foreign land, living in tents with Isaac and Jacob, heirs with him of the same promise. 10 For he was looking forward to the city that has foundations, whose designer and builder is God.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 11
11 By faith Sarah herself received power to conceive, even when she was past the age, since she considered him faithful who had promised. 12 Therefore from one man, and him as good as dead, were born descendants as many as the stars of heaven and as many as the innumerable grains of sand by the seashore.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 11
13 These all died in faith, not having received the things promised, but having seen them and greeted them from afar, and having acknowledged that they were strangers and exiles on the earth. 14 For people who speak thus make it clear that they are seeking a homeland. 15 If they had been thinking of that land from which they had gone out, they would have had opportunity to return. 16 But as it is, they desire a better country, that is, a heavenly one. Therefore God is not ashamed to be called their God, for he has prepared for them a city.


----------



## MissouriBoy

formula1 said:


> Hebrews 11
> 13 These all died in faith, not having received the things promised, but having seen them and greeted them from afar, and having acknowledged that they were strangers and exiles on the earth. 14 For people who speak thus make it clear that they are seeking a homeland. 15 If they had been thinking of that land from which they had gone out, they would have had opportunity to return. 16 But as it is, they desire a better country, that is, a heavenly one. Therefore God is not ashamed to be called their God, for he has prepared for them a city.


Amen! Another wonderful verse. Thank you for this.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 11
24 By faith Moses, when he was grown up, refused to be called the son of Pharaoh's daughter, 25 choosing rather to be mistreated with the people of God than to enjoy the fleeting pleasures of sin. 26 He considered the reproach of Christ greater wealth than the treasures of Egypt, for he was looking to the reward. 27 By faith he left Egypt, not being afraid of the anger of the king, for he endured as seeing him who is invisible.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 11
29 By faith the people crossed the Red Sea as on dry land, but the Egyptians, when they attempted to do the same, were drowned. 30 By faith the walls of Jericho fell down after they had been encircled for seven days. 31 By faith Rahab the prostitute did not perish with those who were disobedient, because she had given a friendly welcome to the spies.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 11
32 And what more shall I say? For time would fail me to tell of Gideon, Barak, Samson, Jephthah, of David and Samuel and the prophets— 33 who through faith conquered kingdoms, enforced justice, obtained promises, stopped the mouths of lions, 34 quenched the power of fire, escaped the edge of the sword, were made strong out of weakness, became mighty in war, put foreign armies to flight. 35 Women received back their dead by resurrection. Some were tortured, refusing to accept release, so that they might rise again to a better life. 36 Others suffered mocking and flogging, and even chains and imprisonment. 37 They were stoned, they were sawn in two, they were killed with the sword. They went about in skins of sheep and goats, destitute, afflicted, mistreated— 38 of whom the world was not worthy—wandering about in deserts and mountains, and in dens and caves of the earth.


----------



## formula1

Chapter 11 of Hebrews is all about Faith. You can come here over and over to see great examples of what Faith is and how to live it out. I've enjoyed posting it and hope those who follow DBV have received God's gift. Now, here is our Hebrews 11 conclusion:

Hebrews 11
39 And all these, though commended through their faith, did not receive what was promised, 40 since God had provided something better for us, that apart from us they should not be made perfect.

Hebrews 12 
1 Therefore, since we are surrounded by so great a cloud of witnesses, let us also lay aside every weight, and sin which clings so closely, and let us run with endurance the race that is set before us, 2 looking to Jesus, the founder and perfecter of our faith, who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is seated at the right hand of the throne of God.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 13:7
Remember your leaders, those who spoke to you the word of God. Consider the outcome of their way of life, and imitate their faith.


----------



## formula1

James 1
 2 Count it all joy, my brothers, when you meet trials of various kinds, 3 for you know that the testing of your faith produces steadfastness. 4 And let steadfastness have its full effect, that you may be perfect and complete, lacking in nothing.


----------



## formula1

James 1
5 If any of you lacks wisdom, let him ask God, who gives generously to all without reproach, and it will be given him. 6 But let him ask in faith, with no doubting, for the one who doubts is like a wave of the sea that is driven and tossed by the wind. 7 For that person must not suppose that he will receive anything from the Lord; 8 he is a double-minded man, unstable in all his ways.


----------



## formula1

James 2:1
My brothers, show no partiality as you hold the faith in our Lord Jesus Christ, the Lord of glory.


----------



## formula1

James 2
14 What good is it, my brothers, if someone says he has faith but does not have works? Can that faith save him? 15 If a brother or sister is poorly clothed and lacking in daily food, 16 and one of you says to them, “Go in peace, be warmed and filled,” without giving them the things needed for the body, what good* is that? 17 So also faith by itself, if it does not have works, is dead.*


----------



## formula1

James 2
20 Do you want to be shown, you foolish person, that faith apart from works is useless? 21 Was not Abraham our father justified by works when he offered up his son Isaac on the altar? 22 You see that faith was active along with his works, and faith was completed by his works; 23 and the Scripture was fulfilled that says, “Abraham believed God, and it was counted to him as righteousness”—and he was called a friend of God. 24 You see that a person is justified by works and not by faith alone. 25 And in the same way was not also Rahab the prostitute justified by works when she received the messengers and sent them out by another way? 26 For as the body apart from the spirit is dead, so also faith apart from works is dead.


----------



## formula1

James 5
13 Is anyone among you suffering? Let him pray. Is anyone cheerful? Let him sing praise. 14 Is anyone among you sick? Let him call for the elders of the church, and let them pray over him, anointing him with oil in the name of the Lord. 15 And the prayer of faith will save the one who is sick, and the Lord will raise him up. And if he has committed sins, he will be forgiven.


----------



## formula1

One of my favorites!

1 Peter 1
3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ! According to his great mercy, he has caused us to be born again to a living hope through the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead, 4 to an inheritance that is imperishable, undefiled, and unfading, kept in heaven for you, 5 who by God's power are being guarded through faith for a salvation ready to be revealed in the last time.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 1
6 In this you rejoice, though now for a little while, if necessary, you have been grieved by various trials, 7 so that the tested genuineness of your faith—more precious than gold that perishes though it is tested by fire—may be found to result in praise and glory and honor at the revelation of Jesus Christ. 8 Though you have not seen him, you love him. Though you do not now see him, you believe in him and rejoice with joy that is inexpressible and filled with glory, 9 obtaining the outcome of your faith, the salvation of your souls.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 5
8 Be sober-minded; be watchful. Your adversary the devil prowls around like a roaring lion, seeking someone to devour. 9 Resist him, firm in your faith, knowing that the same kinds of suffering are being experienced by your brotherhood throughout the world. 10 And after you have suffered a little while, the God of all grace, who has called you to his eternal glory in Christ, will himself restore, confirm, strengthen, and establish you.


----------



## formula1

2 Peter 1
3 His divine power has granted to us all things that pertain to life and godliness, through the knowledge of him who called us to his own glory and excellence, 4 by which he has granted to us his precious and very great promises, so that through them you may become partakers of the divine nature, having escaped from the corruption that is in the world because of sinful desire. 5 For this very reason, make every effort to supplement your faith with virtue, and virtue with knowledge, 6 and knowledge with self-control, and self-control with steadfastness, and steadfastness with godliness, 7 and godliness with brotherly affection, and brotherly affection with love. 8 For if these qualities are yours and are increasing, they keep you from being ineffective or unfruitful in the knowledge of our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

1 John 1
5 This is the message we have heard from him and proclaim to you, that God is light, and in him is no darkness at all. 6 If we say we have fellowship with him while we walk in darkness, we lie and do not practice the truth. 7 But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus his Son cleanses us from all sin. 8 If we say we have no sin, we deceive ourselves, and the truth is not in us. 9 If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.


----------



## formula1

Jude 1:3
Beloved, although I was very eager to write to you about our common salvation, I found it necessary to write appealing to you to contend for the *faith* that was once for all delivered to the saints.


----------



## formula1

Jude 1
20 But you, beloved, building yourselves up in your most holy faith and praying in the Holy Spirit, 21 keep yourselves in the love of God, waiting for the mercy of our Lord Jesus Christ that leads to eternal life.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 1
4 Grace to you and peace from him who is and who was and who is to come, and from the seven spirits who are before his throne, 5 and from Jesus Christ the faithful witness, the firstborn of the dead, and the ruler of kings on earth.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 2
10 Do not fear what you are about to suffer. Behold, the devil is about to throw some of you into prison, that you may be tested, and for ten days you will have tribulation. Be faithful unto death, and I will give you the crown of life. 11 He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the churches. The one who conquers will not be hurt by the second death.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 13
9 If anyone has an ear, let him hear:
10 If anyone is to be taken captive, to captivity he goes; if anyone is to be slain with the sword, with the sword must he be slain.  Here is a call for the endurance and faith of the saints.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 14:12
Here is a call for the endurance of the saints, those who keep the commandments of God and their *faith* in Jesus.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 17:14
They will make war on the Lamb, and the Lamb will conquer them, for he is Lord of lords and King of kings, and those with him are called and chosen and *faith*ful.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 19:11
Then I saw heaven opened, and behold, a white horse! The one sitting on it is called *Faith*ful and True, and in righteousness he judges and makes war.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 21
5 And he who was seated on the throne said, “Behold, I am making all things new.” Also he said, “Write this down, for these words are trustworthy and true.” 6 And he said to me, “It is done! I am the Alpha and the Omega, the beginning and the end. To the thirsty I will give from the spring of the water of life without payment. 7 The one who conquers will have this heritage, and I will be his God and he will be my son. 8 But as for the cowardly, the faithless, the detestable, as for murderers, the sexually immoral, sorcerers, idolaters, and all liars, their portion will be in the lake that burns with fire and sulfur, which is the second death.”


----------



## formula1

Job 13
15 Though he slay me, I will hope in him,
    yet I will argue my ways to his face.
16 This will be my salvation,
    that the godless shall not come before him.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 33
16 The king is not saved by his great army; a warrior is not delivered by his great strength.
17 The war horse is a false hope for salvation, and by its great might it cannot rescue.
18 Behold, the eye of the Lord is on those who fear him, on those who hope in his steadfast love.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 33:22
Let your steadfast love, O Lord, be upon us, even as we hope in you.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 62
5 For God alone, O my soul, wait in silence for my hope is from him.
6 He only is my rock and my salvation, my fortress; I shall not be shaken.
7 On God rests my salvation and my glory; my mighty rock, my refuge is God.
8 Trust in him at all times, O people; pour out your heart before him;  God is a refuge for us.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 65
5 By awesome deeds you answer us with righteousness, O God of our salvation, the hope of all the ends of the earth and of the distant seas;
6 the one who by his strength established the mountains, being girded with might;
7 who stills the roaring of the seas, the roaring of their waves, the tumult of the peoples,
8 so that those who dwell at the ends of the earth are in awe at your signs.  You make the going out of the morning and the evening to shout for joy.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 71
 4 Rescue me, O my God, from the hand of the wicked, from the grasp of the unjust and cruel man.
5 For you, O Lord, are my hope, my trust, O Lord, from my youth.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 119
41 Let your steadfast love come to me, O Lord, your salvation according to your promise;
42 then shall I have an answer for him who taunts me, for I trust in your word.
43 And take not the word of truth utterly out of my mouth, for my hope is in your rules.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 119
49 Remember your word to your servant, in which you have made me hope.
50 This is my comfort in my affliction, that your promise gives me life.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 119
114 You are my hiding place and my shield;  I hope in your word.
115 Depart from me, you evildoers,  that I may keep the commandments of my God.
116 Uphold me according to your promise, that I may live, and let me not be put to shame in my hope!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 119
165 Great peace have those who love your law; nothing can make them stumble.
166 I hope for your salvation, O Lord, and I do your commandments.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 130:5
I wait for the Lord, my soul waits, and in his word I *hope.*


----------



## formula1

Psalm 146
5 Blessed is he whose help is the God of Jacob, whose hope is in the Lord his God,
6 who made heaven and earth, the sea, and all that is in them, who keeps faith forever;
7 who executes justice for the oppressed, who gives food to the hungry.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 147
10 His delight is not in the strength of the horse, nor his pleasure in the legs of a man,
11 but the Lord takes pleasure in those who fear him, in those who hope in his steadfast love.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 10:28
The *hope* of the righteous brings joy, but the expectation of the wicked will perish.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 11:7
When the wicked dies, his *hope* will perish, and the expectation of wealth perishes too.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 13:12
*Hope* deferred makes the heart sick, but a desire fulfilled is a tree of life.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 24
 13 My son, eat honey, for it is good, and the drippings of the honeycomb are sweet to your taste.
14 Know that wisdom is such to your soul; if you find it, there will be a future, and your hope will not be cut off.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 26:12
Do you see a man who is wise in his own eyes? There is more *hope* for a fool than for him.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 51
  4 Give attention to me, my people, and give ear to me, my nation; for a law will go out from me, and I will set my justice for a light to the peoples.
5 My righteousness draws near, my salvation has gone out, and my arms will judge the peoples; the coastlands hope for me, and for my arm they wait.
6 Lift up your eyes to the heavens, and look at the earth beneath;for the heavens vanish like smoke, the earth will wear out like a garment, and they who dwell in it will die in like manner; but my salvation will be forever, and my righteousness will never be dismayed.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 60
8 Who are these that fly like a cloud, and like doves to their windows?
9 For the coastlands shall hope for me, the ships of Tarshish first, to bring your children from afar, their silver and gold with them, for the name of the Lord your God,and for the Holy One of Israel, because he has made you beautiful.


----------



## formula1

Missed yesterday so two for today. I trust you will recognize how appropriate they are for these times.

Jeremiah 14:22
Are there any among the false gods of the nations that can bring rain? Or can the heavens give showers? Are you not he, O Lord our God? We set our hope on you, for you do all these things.

Jeremiah 23:16
Thus says the Lord of hosts: “Do not listen to the words of the prophets who prophesy to you, filling you with vain hopes. They speak visions of their own minds, not from the mouth of the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 29:11
For I know the plans I have for you, declares the Lord, plans for welfare and not for evil, to give you a future and a *hope*.


----------



## formula1

Lamentations 3
21 But this I call to mind, and therefore I have hope:
 22 The steadfast love of the Lord never ceases; his mercies never come to an end;
23 they are new every morning; great is your faithfulness.
24 “The Lord is my portion,” says my soul, “therefore I will hope in him.”


----------



## formula1

Jonah 2:8
Those who pay regard to vain idols forsake their *hope* of steadfast love.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 12
18 “Behold, my servant whom I have chosen, my beloved with whom my soul is well pleased.  I will put my Spirit upon him, and he will proclaim justice to the Gentiles.
19 He will not quarrel or cry aloud, nor will anyone hear his voice in the streets;
20 a bruised reed he will not break, and a smoldering wick he will not quench, until he brings justice to victory;
21 and in his name the Gentiles will hope.”


----------



## formula1

Acts 24
14 But this I confess to you, that according to the Way, which they call a sect, I worship the God of our fathers, believing everything laid down by the Law and written in the Prophets, 15 having a hope in God, which these men themselves accept, that there will be a resurrection of both the just and the unjust.


----------



## formula1

Romans 5
3 Not only that, but we rejoice in our sufferings, knowing that suffering produces endurance, 4 and endurance produces character, and character produces hope, 5 and hope does not put us to shame, because God's love has been poured into our hearts through the Holy Spirit who has been given to us.


----------



## formula1

Romans 8
20 For the creation was subjected to futility, not willingly, but because of him who subjected it, in hope 21 that the creation itself will be set free from its bondage to corruption and obtain the freedom of the glory of the children of God. 22 For we know that the whole creation has been groaning together in the pains of childbirth until now. 23 And not only the creation, but we ourselves, who have the firstfruits of the Spirit, groan inwardly as we wait eagerly for adoption as sons, the redemption of our bodies. 24 For in this hope we were saved. Now hope that is seen is not hope. For who hopes for what he sees? 25 But if we hope for what we do not see, we wait for it with patience.


----------



## formula1

Romans 12:12
Rejoice in hope, be patient in tribulation, be constant in prayer.


----------



## formula1

Romans 15:4
For whatever was written in former days was written for our instruction, that through endurance and through the encouragement of the Scriptures we might have *hope*.


----------



## formula1

Romans 15:13
May the God of *hope* fill you with all joy and peace in believing, so that by the power of the Holy Spirit you may abound in *hope*.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 13:7
Love bears all things, believes all things, *hope*s all things, endures all things.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 15:19
If in Christ we have *hope* in this life only, we are of all people most to be pitied.


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 1
8 For we do not want you to be unaware, brothers, of the affliction we experienced in Asia. For we were so utterly burdened beyond our strength that we despaired of life itself. 9 Indeed, we felt that we had received the sentence of death. But that was to make us rely not on ourselves but on God who raises the dead. 10 He delivered us from such a deadly peril, and he will deliver us. On him we have set our hope that he will deliver us again.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 5
5 For through the Spirit, by faith, we ourselves eagerly wait for the hope of righteousness. 6 For in Christ Jesus neither circumcision nor uncircumcision counts for anything, but only faith working through love.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 1
11 In him we have obtained an inheritance, having been predestined according to the purpose of him who works all things according to the counsel of his will, 12 so that we who were the first to hope in Christ might be to the praise of his glory. 13 In him you also, when you heard the word of truth, the gospel of your salvation, and believed in him, were sealed with the promised Holy Spirit, 14 who is the guarantee of our inheritance until we acquire possession of it, to the praise of his glory.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 1
16 I do not cease to give thanks for you, remembering you in my prayers, 17 that the God of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of glory, may give you the Spirit of wisdom and of revelation in the knowledge of him, 18 having the eyes of your hearts enlightened, that you may know what is the hope to which he has called you, what are the riches of his glorious inheritance in the saints, 19 and what is the immeasurable greatness of his power toward us who believe


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 4
4 There is one body and one Spirit—just as you were called to the one hope that belongs to your call— 5 one Lord, one faith, one baptism, 6 one God and Father of all, who is over all and through all and in all. 7 But grace was given to each one of us according to the measure of Christ's gift.


----------



## formula1

Philippians 1
Yes, and I will rejoice, 19 for I know that through your prayers and the help of the Spirit of Jesus Christ this will turn out for my deliverance, 20 as it is my eager expectation and hope that I will not be at all ashamed, but that with full courage now as always Christ will be honored in my body, whether by life or by death. 21 For to me to live is Christ, and to die is gain.


----------



## formula1

1 Thessalonians 4
13 But we do not want you to be uninformed, brothers, about those who are asleep, that you may not grieve as others do who have no hope. 14 For since we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so, through Jesus, God will bring with him those who have fallen asleep.


----------



## formula1

1 Thessalonians 5
 5 For you are all children[of light, children of the day. We are not of the night or of the darkness. 6 So then let us not sleep, as others do, but let us keep awake and be sober. 7 For those who sleep, sleep at night, and those who get drunk, are drunk at night. 8 But since we belong to the day, let us be sober, having put on the breastplate of faith and love, and for a helmet the hope of salvation. 9 For God has not destined us for wrath, but to obtain salvation through our Lord Jesus Christ, 10 who died for us so that whether we are awake or asleep we might live with him.


----------



## formula1

2 Thessalonians 2
16 Now may our Lord Jesus Christ himself, and God our Father, who loved us and gave us eternal comfort and good hope through grace, 17 comfort your hearts and establish them in every good work and word.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 3
14 I hope to come to you soon, but I am writing these things to you so that, 15 if I delay, you may know how one ought to behave in the household of God, which is the church of the living God, a pillar and buttress of the truth. 16 Great indeed, we confess, is the mystery of godliness:

He was manifested in the flesh, vindicated by the Spirit, seen by angels, proclaimed among the nations, believed on in the world, taken up in glory.


----------



## formula1

Thanks for all the likes folks! I cannot tell you how much joy I get when my Christ family is reading and getting the heart of the word!


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 4
7 Have nothing to do with irreverent, silly myths. Rather train yourself for godliness; 8 for while bodily training is of some value, godliness is of value in every way, as it holds promise for the present life and also for the life to come. 9 The saying is trustworthy and deserving of full acceptance. 10 For to this end we toil and strive, because we have our hope set on the living God, who is the Savior of all people, especially of those who believe.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 6:17
As for the rich in this present age, charge them not to be haughty, nor to set their hopes on the uncertainty of riches, but on God, who richly provides us with everything to enjoy.


----------



## formula1

Titus 2
11 For the grace of God has appeared, bringing salvation for all people, 12 training us to renounce ungodliness and worldly passions, and to live self-controlled, upright, and godly lives in the present age, 13 waiting for our blessed hope, the appearing of the glory of our great God and Savior Jesus Christ, 14 who gave himself for us to redeem us from all lawlessness and to purify for himself a people for his own possession who are zealous for good works.


----------



## MissouriBoy

formula1 said:


> Titus 2
> 11 For the grace of God has appeared, bringing salvation for all people, 12 training us to renounce ungodliness and worldly passions, and to live self-controlled, upright, and godly lives in the present age, 13 waiting for our blessed hope, the appearing of the glory of our great God and Savior Jesus Christ, 14 who gave himself for us to redeem us from all lawlessness and to purify for himself a people for his own possession who are zealous for good works.


Amen. I needed this one today!


----------



## formula1

Titus 3
3 For we ourselves were once foolish, disobedient, led astray, slaves to various passions and pleasures, passing our days in malice and envy, hated by others and hating one another. 4 But when the goodness and loving kindness of God our Savior appeared, 5 he saved us, not because of works done by us in righteousness, but according to his own mercy, by the washing of regeneration and renewal of the Holy Spirit, 6 whom he poured out on us richly through Jesus Christ our Savior, 7 so that being justified by his grace we might become heirs according to the hope of eternal life.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 3
5 Now Moses was faithful in all God's house as a servant, to testify to the things that were to be spoken later, 6 but Christ is faithful over God's house as a son. And we are his house, if indeed we hold fast our confidence and our boasting in our hope.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 6
17 So when God desired to show more convincingly to the heirs of the promise the unchangeable character of his purpose, he guaranteed it with an oath, 18 so that by two unchangeable things, in which it is impossible for God to lie, we who have fled for refuge might have strong encouragement to hold fast to the hope set before us. 19 We have this as a sure and steadfast anchor of the soul, a hope that enters into the inner place behind the curtain, 20 where Jesus has gone as a forerunner on our behalf, having become a high priest forever after the order of Melchizedek.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 10
19 Therefore, brothers, since we have confidence to enter the holy places by the blood of Jesus, 20 by the new and living way that he opened for us through the curtain, that is, through his flesh, 21 and since we have a great priest over the house of God, 22 let us draw near with a true heart in full assurance of faith, with our hearts sprinkled clean from an evil conscience and our bodies washed with pure water. 23 Let us hold fast the confession of our hope without wavering, for he who promised is faithful.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 1
3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ! According to his great mercy, he has caused us to be born again to a living hope through the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead, 4 to an inheritance that is imperishable, undefiled, and unfading, kept in heaven for you, 5 who by God's power are being guarded through faith for a salvation ready to be revealed in the last time.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 1:13
Therefore, preparing your minds for action, and being sober-minded, set your hope fully on the grace that will be brought to you at the revelation of Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 1
20 He was foreknown before the foundation of the world but was made manifest in the last times for the sake of you 21 who through him are believers in God, who raised him from the dead and gave him glory, so that your faith and hope are in God.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 3
13 Now who is there to harm you if you are zealous for what is good? 14 But even if you should suffer for righteousness' sake, you will be blessed. Have no fear of them, nor be troubled, 15 but in your hearts honor Christ the Lord as holy, always being prepared to make a defense to anyone who asks you for a reason for the hope that is in you; yet do it with gentleness and respect, 16 having a good conscience, so that, when you are slandered, those who revile your good behavior in Christ may be put to shame. 17 For it is better to suffer for doing good, if that should be God's will, than for doing evil.


----------



## formula1

1 John 3 
1 See what kind of love the Father has given to us, that we should be called children of God; and so we are. The reason why the world does not know us is that it did not know him. 2 Beloved, we are God's children now, and what we will be has not yet appeared; but we know that when he appears we shall be like him, because we shall see him as he is. 3 And everyone who thus hopes in him purifies himself as he is pure.


----------



## formula1

Exodus 34
5 The Lord descended in the cloud and stood with him there, and proclaimed the name of the Lord. 6 The Lord passed before him and proclaimed, “The Lord, the Lord, a God merciful and gracious, slow to anger, and abounding in steadfast love and faithfulness, 7 keeping steadfast love for thousands,[a] forgiving iniquity and transgression and sin, but who will by no means clear the guilty, visiting the iniquity of the fathers on the children and the children's children, to the third and the fourth generation.” 8 And Moses quickly bowed his head toward the earth and worshiped.


----------



## formula1

Leviticus 19:18
You shall not take vengeance or bear a grudge against the sons of your own people, but you shall *love* your neighbor as yourself: I am the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Deuteronomy 6:5
You shall *love* the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your might.


----------



## formula1

Job 10:12
You have granted me life and steadfast *love*, and your care has preserved my spirit.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 13
3 Consider and answer me, O Lord my God  light up my eyes, lest I sleep the sleep of death,
4 lest my enemy say, “I have prevailed over him,” lest my foes rejoice because I am shaken.
5 But I have trusted in your steadfast love; my heart shall rejoice in your salvation.
6 I will sing to the Lord, because he has dealt bountifully with me.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 25:10
All the paths of the Lord are steadfast *love* and faithfulness, for those who keep his covenant and his testimonies.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 31
22 I had said in my alarm, “I am cut off from your sight.”  But you heard the voice of my pleas for mercy when I cried to you for help.
 23 Love the Lord, all you his saints!  The Lord preserves the faithful but abundantly repays the one who acts in pride.
24 Be strong, and let your heart take courage, all you who wait for the Lord!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 32:10
Many are the sorrows of the wicked, but steadfast love surrounds the one who trusts in the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 33
16 The king is not saved by his great army;  a warrior is not delivered by his great strength.
17 The war horse is a false hope for salvation, and by its great might it cannot rescue.
18 Behold, the eye of the Lord is on those who fear him, on those who hope in his steadfast love,
19 that he may deliver their soul from death  and keep them alive in famine.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 36
5 Your steadfast love, O Lord, extends to the heavens, your faithfulness to the clouds.
6 Your righteousness is like the mountains of God; your judgments are like the great deep, man and beast you save, O Lord.
7 How precious is your steadfast love, O God! The children of mankind take refuge in the shadow of your wings.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 42:8
By day the Lord commands his steadfast love, and at night his song is with me, a prayer to the God of my life.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 69:13
But as for me, my prayer is to you, O Lord. At an acceptable time, O God, in the abundance of your steadfast love answer me in your saving faithfulness.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 91
14 “Because he holds fast to me in love, I will deliver him;  I will protect him, because he knows my name.
15 When he calls to me, I will answer him;  I will be with him in trouble; I will rescue him and honor him.
16 With long life I will satisfy him and show him my salvation.”


----------



## formula1

Psalm 94
17 If the Lord had not been my help, my soul would soon have lived in the land of silence.
18 When I thought, “My foot slips,” your steadfast love, O Lord, held me up.
19 When the cares of my heart are many  your consolations cheer my soul.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 103
8 The Lord is merciful and gracious, slow to anger and abounding in steadfast love.
9 He will not always chide, nor will he keep his anger forever.
10 He does not deal with us according to our sins, nor repay us according to our iniquities.
11 For as high as the heavens are above the earth, so great is his steadfast love toward those who fear him;
12 as far as the east is from the west, so far does he remove our transgressions from us.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 116 
1 I love the Lord, because he has heard my voice and my pleas for mercy.
2 Because he inclined his ear to me, therefore I will call on him as long as I live.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 119:132
Turn to me and be gracious to me, as is your way with those who love your name.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 147
7 Sing to the Lord with thanksgiving; make melody to our God on the lyre!
8 He covers the heavens with clouds;  he prepares rain for the earth; he makes grass grow on the hills.
9 He gives to the beasts their food, and to the young ravens that cry.
10 His delight is not in the strength of the horse,  nor his pleasure in the legs of a man,
11 but the Lord takes pleasure in those who fear him, in those who hope in his steadfast love.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 3
3 Let not steadfast love and faithfulness forsake you; bind them around your neck;   write them on the tablet of your heart.
4 So you will find favor and good success in the sight of God and man.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 3
11 My son, do not despise the Lord's discipline or be weary of his reproof,
12 for the Lord reproves him whom he loves, as a father the son in whom he delights.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 8
12. I, wisdom, dwell with prudence, and I find knowledge and discretion.
13 The fear of the Lord is hatred of evil.  Pride and arrogance and the way of evil and perverted speech I hate.
14 I have counsel and sound wisdom;  I have insight; I have strength.
15 By me kings reign, and rulers decree what is just;
16 by me princes rule,and nobles, all who govern justly.
17 I love those who love me, and those who seek me diligently find me.
18 Riches and honor are with me, enduring wealth and righteousness.
19 My fruit is better than gold, even fine gold, and my yield than choice silver.
20 I walk in the way of righteousness, in the paths of justice,
21 granting an inheritance to those who love me, and filling their treasuries.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 9
7 Whoever corrects a scoffer gets himself abuse, and he who reproves a wicked man incurs injury.
8 Do not reprove a scoffer, or he will hate you; reprove a wise man, and he will love you.
9 Give instruction to a wise man, and he will be still wiser; teach a righteous man, and he will increase in learning.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 10:12
Hatred stirs up strife, but love covers all offenses.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 15:9
The way of the wicked is an abomination to the Lord, but he loves him who pursues righteousness.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 15:17
Better is a dinner of herbs where love is than a fattened ox and hatred with it.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 17:9
Whoever covers an offense seeks love, but he who repeats a matter separates close friends.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 18:21
Death and life are in the power of the tongue, and those who love it will eat its fruits.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 20:13
Love not sleep, lest you come to poverty; open your eyes, and you will have plenty of bread.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 54:10
"For the mountains may depart and the hills be removed, but my steadfast love shall not depart from you, and my covenant of peace shall not be removed,” says the Lord, who has compassion on you.


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 9
23 Thus says the Lord: “Let not the wise man boast in his wisdom, let not the mighty man boast in his might, let not the rich man boast in his riches, 24 but let him who boasts boast in this, that he understands and knows me, that I am the Lord who practices steadfast love, justice, and righteousness in the earth. For in these things I delight, declares the Lord.”


----------



## formula1

Lamentations 3
22 The steadfast love of the Lord never ceases;  his mercies never come to an end;
23 they are new every morning; great is your faithfulness.
24 “The Lord is my portion,” says my soul  “therefore I will hope in him.”


----------



## formula1

Hosea 10:12
Sow for yourselves righteousness; reap steadfast *love*; break up your fallow ground, for it is the time to seek the Lord, that he may come and rain righteousness upon you.


----------



## formula1

Joel 2
12 “Yet even now,” declares the Lord, “return to me with all your heart, with fasting, with weeping, and with mourning;
13  and rend your hearts and not your garments.”  Return to the Lord your God, for he is gracious and merciful, slow to anger, and abounding in steadfast love; and he relents over disaster.


----------



## Redbow

Proverbs 1:33 
 But whoever listens to me will dwell safely..And will be secure, without fear of evil...


----------



## formula1

Micah 6
6 “With what shall I come before the Lord, and bow myself before God on high?  Shall I come before him with burnt offerings, with calves a year old?
7 Will the Lord be pleased with thousands of rams, with ten thousands of rivers of oil?
Shall I give my firstborn for my transgression, the fruit of my body for the sin of my soul?”
8 He has told you, O man, what is good; and what does the Lord require of you but to do justice, and to love kindness, and to walk humbly with your God?


----------



## formula1

Zechariah 8
16 These are the things that you shall do: Speak the truth to one another; render in your gates judgments that are true and make for peace; 17 do not devise evil in your hearts against one another, and love no false oath, for all these things I hate, declares the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 5
43 “You have heard that it was said, ‘You shall love your neighbor and hate your enemy.’ 44 But I say to you, Love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, 45 so that you may be sons of your Father who is in heaven. For he makes his sun rise on the evil and on the good, and sends rain on the just and on the unjust. 46 For if you love those who love you, what reward do you have? Do not even the tax collectors do the same? 47 And if you greet only your brothers, what more are you doing than others? Do not even the Gentiles do the same? 48 You therefore must be perfect, as your heavenly Father is perfect.


----------



## StriperAddict

*1 John 4:18 *
18 There is no fear in love; but perfect love casts out fear, because fear [a]involves punishment, and the one who fears is not perfected in love.

Been a while, thought I'd share a "life" verse of sorts this morning!


----------



## formula1

Matthew 6:24
No one can serve two masters, for either he will hate the one and love the other, or he will be devoted to the one and despise the other. You cannot serve God and money.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 10
37 Whoever loves father or mother more than me is not worthy of me, and whoever loves son or daughter more than me is not worthy of me. 38 And whoever does not take his cross and follow me is not worthy of me. 39 Whoever finds his life will lose it, and whoever loses his life for my sake will find it.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 22
36 “Teacher, which is the great commandment in the Law?” 37 And he said to him, “You shall love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind. 38 This is the great and first commandment. 39 And a second is like it: You shall love your neighbor as yourself. 40 On these two commandments depend all the Law and the Prophets.”


----------



## formula1

Luke 7
41 “A certain moneylender had two debtors. One owed five hundred denarii, and the other fifty. 42 When they could not pay, he cancelled the debt of both. Now which of them will love him more?” 43 Simon answered, “The one, I suppose, for whom he cancelled the larger debt.” And he said to him, “You have judged rightly.” 44 Then turning toward the woman he said to Simon, “Do you see this woman? I entered your house; you gave me no water for my feet, but she has wet my feet with her tears and wiped them with her hair. 45 You gave me no kiss, but from the time I came in she has not ceased to kiss my feet. 46 You did not anoint my head with oil, but she has anointed my feet with ointment. 47 Therefore I tell you, her sins, which are many, are forgiven—for she loved much. But he who is forgiven little, loves little.”


----------



## formula1

Luke 11:42
But woe to you Pharisees! For you tithe mint and rue and every herb, and neglect justice and the love of God. These you ought to have done, without neglecting the others.


----------



## formula1

The most known bible verse with more context!

John 3
16 “For God so loved the world,_ that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. 17 For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him. 18 Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not believed in the name of the only Son of God. 19 And this is the judgment: the light has come into the world, and people loved the darkness rather than the light because their works were evil. 20 For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light, lest his works should be exposed. 21 But whoever does what is true comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.”_


----------



## formula1

John 5
19 So Jesus said to them, “Truly, truly, I say to you, the Son can do nothing of his own accord, but only what he sees the Father doing. For whatever the Father does, that the Son does likewise. 20 For the Father loves the Son and shows him all that he himself is doing. And greater works than these will he show him, so that you may marvel.


----------



## formula1

John 10
14 I am the good shepherd. I know my own and my own know me, 15 just as the Father knows me and I know the Father; and I lay down my life for the sheep. 16 And I have other sheep that are not of this fold. I must bring them also, and they will listen to my voice. So there will be one flock, one shepherd. 17 For this reason the Father loves me, because I lay down my life that I may take it up again.


----------



## formula1

John 12
23 And Jesus answered them, “The hour has come for the Son of Man to be glorified. 24 Truly, truly, I say to you, unless a grain of wheat falls into the earth and dies, it remains alone; but if it dies, it bears much fruit. 25 Whoever loves his life loses it, and whoever hates his life in this world will keep it for eternal life. 26 If anyone serves me, he must follow me; and where I am, there will my servant be also. If anyone serves me, the Father will honor him.


----------



## formula1

John 13
34 A new commandment I give to you, that you love one another: just as I have loved you, you also are to love one another. 35 By this all people will know that you are my disciples, if you have love for one another.


----------



## formula1

John 14:23
Jesus answered him, “If anyone *love*s me, he will keep my word, and my Father will *love* him, and we will come to him and make our home with him.


----------



## formula1

John 15
8 By this my Father is glorified, that you bear much fruit and so prove to be my disciples. 9 As the Father has loved me, so have I loved you. Abide in my love. 10 If you keep my commandments, you will abide in my love, just as I have kept my Father's commandments and abide in his love. 11 These things I have spoken to you, that my joy may be in you, and that your joy may be full.  12 “This is my commandment, that you love one another as I have loved you. 13 Greater love has no one than this, that someone lay down his life for his friends.


----------



## formula1

John 16
25 I have said these things to you in figures of speech. The hour is coming when I will no longer speak to you in figures of speech but will tell you plainly about the Father. 26 In that day you will ask in my name, and I do not say to you that I will ask the Father on your behalf; 27 for the Father himself loves you, because you have loved me and have believed that I came from God.


----------



## formula1

John 17
20 I do not ask for these only, but also for those who will believe in me through their word, 21 that they may all be one, just as you, Father, are in me, and I in you, that they also may be in us, so that the world may believe that you have sent me. 22 The glory that you have given me I have given to them, that they may be one even as we are one, 23 I in them and you in me, that they may become perfectly one, so that the world may know that you sent me and loved them even as you loved me.


----------



## formula1

John 17
24 Father, I desire that they also, whom you have given me, may be with me where I am, to see my glory that you have given me because you loved me before the foundation of the world. 25 O righteous Father, even though the world does not know you, I know you, and these know that you have sent me. 26 I made known to them your name, and I will continue to make it known, that the love with which you have loved me may be in them, and I in them.


----------



## formula1

John 19
26 When Jesus saw his mother and the disciple whom he loved standing nearby, he said to his mother, “Woman, behold, your son!” 27 Then he said to the disciple, “Behold, your mother!” And from that hour the disciple took her to his own home.


----------



## formula1

John 21
15 When they had finished breakfast, Jesus said to Simon Peter, “Simon, son of John, do you love me more than these?” He said to him, “Yes, Lord; you know that I love you.” He said to him, “Feed my lambs.” 16 He said to him a second time, “Simon, son of John, do you love me?” He said to him, “Yes, Lord; you know that I love you.” He said to him, “Tend my sheep.” 17 He said to him the third time, “Simon, son of John, do you love me?” Peter was grieved because he said to him the third time, “Do you love me?” and he said to him, “Lord, you know everything; you know that I love you.” Jesus said to him, “Feed my sheep. 18 Truly, truly, I say to you, when you were young, you used to dress yourself and walk wherever you wanted, but when you are old, you will stretch out your hands, and another will dress you and carry you where you do not want to go.” 19 (This he said to show by what kind of death he was to glorify God.) And after saying this he said to him, “Follow me.”


----------



## formula1

Romans 5 
1 Therefore, since we have been justified by faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ. 2 Through him we have also obtained access by faith* into this grace in which we stand, and we rejoice in hope of the glory of God. 3 Not only that, but we rejoice in our sufferings, knowing that suffering produces endurance, 4 and endurance produces character, and character produces hope, 5 and hope does not put us to shame, because God's love has been poured into our hearts through the Holy Spirit who has been given to us.*


----------



## formula1

Romans 5
6 For while we were still weak, at the right time Christ died for the ungodly. 7 For one will scarcely die for a righteous person—though perhaps for a good person one would dare even to die— 8 but God shows his love for us in that while we were still sinners, Christ died for us.


----------



## formula1

Romans 8:28
And we know that for those who love God all things work together for good, for those who are called according to his purpose.


----------



## formula1

Romans 8
35 Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? Shall tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or danger, or sword? 36 As it is written,

“For your sake we are being killed all the day long; we are regarded as sheep to be slaughtered.”

37 No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who loved us. 38 For I am sure that neither death nor life, nor angels nor rulers, nor things present nor things to come, nor powers, 39 nor height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## formula1

Romans 12
9 Let love be genuine. Abhor what is evil; hold fast to what is good. 10 Love one another with brotherly affection. Outdo one another in showing honor.


----------



## formula1

Romans 13
8 Owe no one anything, except to love each other, for the one who loves another has fulfilled the law. 9 For the commandments, “You shall not commit adultery, You shall not murder, You shall not steal, You shall not covet,” and any other commandment, are summed up in this word: “You shall love your neighbor as yourself.” 10 Love does no wrong to a neighbor; therefore love is the fulfilling of the law.


----------



## formula1

Romans 14
14 I know and am persuaded in the Lord Jesus that nothing is unclean in itself, but it is unclean for anyone who thinks it unclean. 15 For if your brother is grieved by what you eat, you are no longer walking in love. By what you eat, do not destroy the one for whom Christ died. 16 So do not let what you regard as good be spoken of as evil. 17 For the kingdom of God is not a matter of eating and drinking but of righteousness and peace and joy in the Holy Spirit.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 2
7 But we impart a secret and hidden wisdom of God, which God decreed before the ages for our glory. 8 None of the rulers of this age understood this, for if they had, they would not have crucified the Lord of glory. 9 But, as it is written,

“What no eye has seen, nor ear heard, nor the heart of man imagined,what God has prepared for those who love him”.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians13
1 If I speak in the tongues of men and of angels, but have not love, I am a noisy gong or a clanging cymbal. 2 And if I have prophetic powers, and understand all mysteries and all knowledge, and if I have all faith, so as to remove mountains, but have not love, I am nothing. 3 If I give away all I have, and if I deliver up my body to be burned, but have not love, I gain nothing.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 13
4 Love is patient and kind; love does not envy or boast; it is not arrogant 5 or rude. It does not insist on its own way; it is not irritable or resentful; 6 it does not rejoice at wrongdoing, but rejoices with the truth. 7 Love bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things.
8 (partial) Love never ends.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 13:13
So now faith, hope, and love abide, these three; but the greatest of these is love.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 16
13 Be watchful, stand firm in the faith, act like men, be strong. 14 Let all that you do be done in love.


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 5
14 For the love of Christ controls us, because we have concluded this: that one has died for all, therefore all have died; 15 and he died for all, that those who live might no longer live for themselves but for him who for their sake died and was raised.


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 13:11
Finally, brothers, rejoice. Aim for restoration, comfort one another, agree with one another, live in peace; and the God of *love* and peace will be with you.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 2:20
I have been crucified with Christ. It is no longer I who live, but Christ who lives in me. And the life I now live in the flesh I live by faith in the Son of God, who *love*d me and gave himself for me.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 5
5 For through the Spirit, by faith, we ourselves eagerly wait for the hope of righteousness. 6 For in Christ Jesus neither circumcision nor uncircumcision counts for anything, but only faith working through love.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 5
13 For you were called to freedom, brothers. Only do not use your freedom as an opportunity for the flesh, but through love serve one another. 14 For the whole law is fulfilled in one word: “You shall love your neighbor as yourself.” 15 But if you bite and devour one another, watch out that you are not consumed by one another.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 5
22 But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, 23 gentleness, self-control; against such things there is no law. 24 And those who belong to Christ Jesus have crucified the flesh with its passions and desires.


----------



## formula1

1 Thessalonians 3
11 Now may our God and Father himself, and our Lord Jesus, direct our way to you, 12 and may the Lord make you increase and abound in love for one another and for all, as we do for you, 13 so that he may establish your hearts blameless in holiness before our God and Father, at the coming of our Lord Jesus with all his saints.


----------



## formula1

1 Thessalonians 5
5 For you are all children of light, children of the day. We are not of the night or of the darkness. 6 So then let us not sleep, as others do, but let us keep awake and be sober. 7 For those who sleep, sleep at night, and those who get drunk, are drunk at night. 8 But since we belong to the day, let us be sober, having put on the breastplate of faith and love, and for a helmet the hope of salvation. 9 For God has not destined us for wrath, but to obtain salvation through our Lord Jesus Christ, 10 who died for us so that whether we are awake or asleep we might live with him.


----------



## formula1

2 Thessalonians 2
16 Now may our Lord Jesus Christ himself, and God our Father, who loved us and gave us eternal comfort and good hope through grace, 17 comfort your hearts and establish them in every good work and word.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 1:5
The aim of our charge is *love* that issues from a pure heart and a good conscience and a sincere faith.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 1
12 I thank him who has given me strength, Christ Jesus our Lord, because he judged me faithful, appointing me to his service, 13 though formerly I was a blasphemer, persecutor, and insolent opponent. But I received mercy because I had acted ignorantly in unbelief, 14 and the grace of our Lord overflowed for me with the faith and love that are in Christ Jesus. 15 The saying is trustworthy and deserving of full acceptance, that Christ Jesus came into the world to save sinners, of whom I am the foremost. 16 But I received mercy for this reason, that in me, as the foremost, Jesus Christ might display his perfect patience as an example to those who were to believe in him for eternal life.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 4:12
Let no one despise you for your youth, but set the believers an example in speech, in conduct, in love, in faith, in purity.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 6:10
For the love of money is a root of all kinds of evils. It is through this craving that some have wandered away from the faith and pierced themselves with many pangs.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 6
11 But as for you, O man of God, flee these things. Pursue righteousness, godliness, faith, love, steadfastness, gentleness. 12 Fight the good fight of the faith. Take hold of the eternal life to which you were called and about which you made the good confession in the presence of many witnesses.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 1
4 As I remember your tears, I long to see you, that I may be filled with joy. 5 I am reminded of your sincere faith, a faith that dwelt first in your grandmother Lois and your mother Eunice and now, I am sure, dwells in you as well. 6 For this reason I remind you to fan into flame the gift of God, which is in you through the laying on of my hands, 7 for God gave us a spirit not of fear but of power and love and self-control.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 2
22 So flee youthful passions and pursue righteousness, faith, love, and peace, along with those who call on the Lord from a pure heart. 23 Have nothing to do with foolish, ignorant controversies; you know that they breed quarrels. 24 And the Lord's servant must not be quarrelsome but kind to everyone, able to teach, patiently enduring evil, 25 correcting his opponents with gentleness. God may perhaps grant them repentance leading to a knowledge of the truth, 26 and they may come to their senses and escape from the snare of the devil, after being captured by him to do his will.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 3
1 But understand this, that in the last days there will come times of difficulty. 2 For people will be lovers of self, lovers of money, proud, arrogant, abusive, disobedient to their parents, ungrateful, unholy, 3 heartless, unappeasable, slanderous, without self-control, brutal, not loving good, 4 treacherous, reckless, swollen with conceit, lovers of pleasure rather than lovers of God, 5 having the appearance of godliness, but denying its power. Avoid such people.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 4
6 For I am already being poured out as a drink offering, and the time of my departure has come. 7 I have fought the good fight, I have finished the race, I have kept the faith. 8 Henceforth there is laid up for me the crown of righteousness, which the Lord, the righteous judge, will award to me on that day, and not only to me but also to all who have loved his appearing.


----------



## formula1

Titus 2
1 But as for you, teach what accords with sound doctrine. 2 Older men are to be sober-minded, dignified, self-controlled, sound in faith, in love, and in steadfastness. 3 Older women likewise are to be reverent in behavior, not slanderers or slaves to much wine. They are to teach what is good, 4 and so train the young women to love their husbands and children, 5 to be self-controlled, pure, working at home, kind, and submissive to their own husbands, that the word of God may not be reviled. 6 Likewise, urge the younger men to be self-controlled. 7 Show yourself in all respects to be a model of good works, and in your teaching show integrity, dignity, 8 and sound speech that cannot be condemned, so that an opponent may be put to shame, having nothing evil to say about us.


----------



## formula1

Philemon 1
4 I thank my God always when I remember you in my prayers, 5 because I hear of your love and of the faith that you have toward the Lord Jesus and for all the saints, 6 and I pray that the sharing of your faith may become effective for the full knowledge of every good thing that is in us for the sake of Christ.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 6
9 Though we speak in this way, yet in your case, beloved, we feel sure of better things—things that belong to salvation. 10 For God is not unjust so as to overlook your work and the love that you have shown for his name in serving the saints, as you still do. 11 And we desire each one of you to show the same earnestness to have the full assurance of hope until the end, 12 so that you may not be sluggish, but imitators of those who through faith and patience inherit the promises.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 10
19 Therefore, brothers, since we have confidence to enter the holy places by the blood of Jesus, 20 by the new and living way that he opened for us through the curtain, that is, through his flesh, 21 and since we have a great priest over the house of God, 22 let us draw near with a true heart in full assurance of faith, with our hearts sprinkled clean from an evil conscience and our bodies washed with pure water. 23 Let us hold fast the confession of our hope without wavering, for he who promised is faithful. 24 And let us consider how to stir up one another to love and good works, 25 not neglecting to meet together, as is the habit of some, but encouraging one another, and all the more as you see the Day drawing near.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 12
3 Consider him who endured from sinners such hostility against himself, so that you may not grow weary or fainthearted. 4 In your struggle against sin you have not yet resisted to the point of shedding your blood. 5 And have you forgotten the exhortation that addresses you as sons?

“My son, do not regard lightly the discipline of the Lord, nor be weary when reproved by him.
6 For the Lord disciplines the one he loves, and chastises every son whom he receives.”

7 It is for discipline that you have to endure. God is treating you as sons.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 13
1 Let brotherly love continue. 2 Do not neglect to show hospitality to strangers, for thereby some have entertained angels unawares. 3 Remember those who are in prison, as though in prison with them, and those who are mistreated, since you also are in the body. 4 Let marriage be held in honor among all, and let the marriage bed be undefiled, for God will judge the sexually immoral and adulterous. 5 Keep your life free from love of money, and be content with what you have, for he has said, “I will never leave you nor forsake you.”


----------



## formula1

James 1:12
Blessed is the man who remains steadfast under trial, for when he has stood the test he will receive the crown of life, which God has promised to those who love him.


----------



## formula1

James 2 
1 My brothers, show no partiality as you hold the faith in our Lord Jesus Christ, the Lord of glory. 2 For if a man wearing a gold ring and fine clothing comes into your assembly, and a poor man in shabby clothing also comes in, 3 and if you pay attention to the one who wears the fine clothing and say, “You sit here in a good place,” while you say to the poor man, “You stand over there,” or, “Sit down at my feet,” 4 have you not then made distinctions among yourselves and become judges with evil thoughts? 5 Listen, my beloved brothers, has not God chosen those who are poor in the world to be rich in faith and heirs of the kingdom, which he has promised to those who love him?


----------



## formula1

That was Friday's!


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 1
6 In this you rejoice, though now for a little while, if necessary, you have been grieved by various trials, 7 so that the tested genuineness of your faith—more precious than gold that perishes though it is tested by fire—may be found to result in praise and glory and honor at the revelation of Jesus Christ. 8 Though you have not seen him, you love him. Though you do not now see him, you believe in him and rejoice with joy that is inexpressible and filled with glory, 9 obtaining the outcome of your faith, the salvation of your souls.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 1
22 Having purified your souls by your obedience to the truth for a sincere brotherly love, love one another earnestly from a pure heart, 23 since you have been born again, not of perishable seed but of imperishable, through the living and abiding word of God.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 3
8 Finally, all of you, have unity of mind, sympathy, brotherly love, a tender heart, and a humble mind. 9 Do not repay evil for evil or reviling for reviling, but on the contrary, bless, for to this you were called, that you may obtain a blessing.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 4
7 The end of all things is at hand; therefore be self-controlled and sober-minded for the sake of your prayers. 8 Above all, keep loving one another earnestly, since love covers a multitude of sins.


----------



## formula1

2 Peter 1
3 His divine power has granted to us all things that pertain to life and godliness, through the knowledge of him who called us to his own glory and excellence, 4 by which he has granted to us his precious and very great promises, so that through them you may become partakers of the divine nature, having escaped from the corruption that is in the world because of sinful desire. 5 For this very reason, make every effort to supplement your faith with virtue, and virtue with knowledge, 6 and knowledge with self-control, and self-control with steadfastness, and steadfastness with godliness, 7 and godliness with brotherly affection, and brotherly affection with love. 8 For if these qualities are yours and are increasing, they keep you from being ineffective or unfruitful in the knowledge of our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

1 John 2
1 My little children, I am writing these things to you so that you may not sin. But if anyone does sin, we have an advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous. 2 He is the propitiation for our sins, and not for ours only but also for the sins of the whole world. 3 And by this we know that we have come to know him, if we keep his commandments. 4 Whoever says “I know him” but does not keep his commandments is a liar, and the truth is not in him, 5 but whoever keeps his word, in him truly the love of God is perfected. By this we may know that we are in him: 6 whoever says he abides in him ought to walk in the same way in which he walked.


----------



## formula1

1 John 2
9 Whoever says he is in the light and hates his brother is still in darkness. 10 Whoever loves his brother abides in the light, and in him there is no cause for stumbling.


----------



## formula1

1 John 2
15 Do not love the world or the things in the world. If anyone loves the world, the love of the Father is not in him. 16 For all that is in the world—the desires of the flesh and the desires of the eyes and pride of life—is not from the Father but is from the world. 17 And the world is passing away along with its desires, but whoever does the will of God abides forever.


----------



## formula1

I John 3 
1 See what kind of love the Father has given to us, that we should be called children of God; and so we are. The reason why the world does not know us is that it did not know him. 2 Beloved, we are God's children now, and what we will be has not yet appeared; but we know that when he appears we shall be like him, because we shall see him as he is. 3 And everyone who thus hopes in him purifies himself as he is pure.


----------



## formula1

1 John 3
16 By this we know love, that he laid down his life for us, and we ought to lay down our lives for the brothers. 17 But if anyone has the world's goods and sees his brother in need, yet closes his heart against him, how does God's love abide in him? 18 Little children, let us not love in word or talk but in deed and in truth.


----------



## formula1

1 John 3
21 Beloved, if our heart does not condemn us, we have confidence before God; 22 and whatever we ask we receive from him, because we keep his commandments and do what pleases him. 23 And this is his commandment, that we believe in the name of his Son Jesus Christ and love one another, just as he has commanded us. 24 Whoever keeps his commandments abides in God, and God in him. And by this we know that he abides in us, by the Spirit whom he has given us.


----------



## formula1

1 John 4
7 Beloved, let us love one another, for love is from God, and whoever loves has been born of God and knows God. 8 Anyone who does not love does not know God, because God is love. 9 In this the love of God was made manifest among us, that God sent his only Son into the world, so that we might live through him. 10 In this is love, not that we have loved God but that he loved us and sent his Son to be the propitiation for our sins. 11 Beloved, if God so loved us, we also ought to love one another. 12 No one has ever seen God; if we love one another, God abides in us and his love is perfected in us.


----------



## formula1

1 John 4
16 So we have come to know and to believe the love that God has for us. God is love, and whoever abides in love abides in God, and God abides in him. 17 By this is love perfected with us, so that we may have confidence for the day of judgment, because as he is so also are we in this world. 18 There is no fear in love, but perfect love casts out fear. For fear has to do with punishment, and whoever fears has not been perfected in love. 19 We love because he first loved us. 20 If anyone says, “I love God,” and hates his brother, he is a liar; for he who does not love his brother whom he has seen cannot love God whom he has not seen. 21 And this commandment we have from him: whoever loves God must also love his brother.


----------



## formula1

1John 5 
1 Everyone who believes that Jesus is the Christ has been born of God, and everyone who loves the Father loves whoever has been born of him. 2 By this we know that we love the children of God, when we love God and obey his commandments. 3 For this is the love of God, that we keep his commandments. And his commandments are not burdensome. 4 For everyone who has been born of God overcomes the world. And this is the victory that has overcome the world—our faith. 5 Who is it that overcomes the world except the one who believes that Jesus is the Son of God?


----------



## formula1

Jude
17 But you must remember, beloved, the predictions of the apostles of our Lord Jesus Christ. 18 They said to you, “In the last time there will be scoffers, following their own ungodly passions.” 19 It is these who cause divisions, worldly people, devoid of the Spirit. 20 But you, beloved, building yourselves up in your most holy faith and praying in the Holy Spirit, 21 keep yourselves in the love of God, waiting for the mercy of our Lord Jesus Christ that leads to eternal life.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 1
4 John to the seven churches that are in Asia:

Grace to you and peace from him who is and who was and who is to come, and from the seven spirits who are before his throne, 5 and from Jesus Christ the faithful witness, the firstborn of the dead, and the ruler of kings on earth.

To him who loves us and has freed us from our sins by his blood 6 and made us a kingdom, priests to his God and Father, to him be glory and dominion forever and ever. Amen. 7 Behold, he is coming with the clouds, and every eye will see him, even those who pierced him, and all tribes of the earth will wail on account of him. Even so. Amen.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 2 
1 “To the angel of the church in Ephesus write: ‘The words of him who holds the seven stars in his right hand, who walks among the seven golden lampstands.

2 “‘I know your works, your toil and your patient endurance, and how you cannot bear with those who are evil, but have tested those who call themselves apostles and are not, and found them to be false. 3 I know you are enduring patiently and bearing up for my name's sake, and you have not grown weary. 4 But I have this against you, that you have abandoned the love you had at first. 5 Remember therefore from where you have fallen; repent, and do the works you did at first. If not, I will come to you and remove your lampstand from its place, unless you repent. 6 Yet this you have: you hate the works of the Nicolaitans, which I also hate. 7 He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the churches. To the one who conquers I will grant to eat of the tree of life, which is in the paradise of God.’


----------



## formula1

Revelation 3
8  I know your works. Behold, I have set before you an open door, which no one is able to shut. I know that you have but little power, and yet you have kept my word and have not denied my name. 9 Behold, I will make those of the synagogue of Satan who say that they are Jews and are not, but lie—behold, I will make them come and bow down before your feet, and they will learn that I have loved you. 10 Because you have kept my word about patient endurance, I will keep you from the hour of trial that is coming on the whole world, to try those who dwell on the earth. 11 I am coming soon. Hold fast what you have, so that no one may seize your crown.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 3
15 “‘I know your works: you are neither cold nor hot. Would that you were either cold or hot! 16 So, because you are lukewarm, and neither hot nor cold, I will spit you out of my mouth. 17 For you say, I am rich, I have prospered, and I need nothing, not realizing that you are wretched, pitiable, poor, blind, and naked. 18 I counsel you to buy from me gold refined by fire, so that you may be rich, and white garments so that you may clothe yourself and the shame of your nakedness may not be seen, and salve to anoint your eyes, so that you may see. 19 Those whom I love, I reprove and discipline, so be zealous and repent. 20 Behold, I stand at the door and knock. If anyone hears my voice and opens the door, I will come in to him and eat with him, and he with me.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 12
7 Now war arose in heaven, Michael and his angels fighting against the dragon. And the dragon and his angels fought back, 8 but he was defeated, and there was no longer any place for them in heaven. 9 And the great dragon was thrown down, that ancient serpent, who is called the devil and Satan, the deceiver of the whole world—he was thrown down to the earth, and his angels were thrown down with him. 10 And I heard a loud voice in heaven, saying, “Now the salvation and the power and the kingdom of our God and the authority of his Christ have come, for the accuser of our brothers has been thrown down, who accuses them day and night before our God. 11 And they have conquered him by the blood of the Lamb and by the word of their testimony, for they loved not their lives even unto death.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 22
14 Blessed are those who wash their robes, so that they may have the right to the tree of life and that they may enter the city by the gates. 15 Outside are the dogs and sorcerers and the sexually immoral and murderers and idolaters, and everyone who loves and practices falsehood.


----------



## formula1

Starting back October 9th 2019, I have had the privilege to post bible verses on thing that will last even in eternity. Faith, hope, and love! Thanks toeveryone for reading along. Tomorrow will be a new topic. As of right now, I do not know what it will be!


----------



## Milkman

formula1 said:


> Starting back October 9th 2019, I have had the privilege to post bible verses on thing that will last even in eternity. Faith, hope, and love! Thanks toeveryone for reading along. Tomorrow will be a new topic. As of right now, I do not know what it will be!



Thanks for your faithfulness in this work.


----------



## formula1

Genesis 20
17 Then Abraham prayed to God, and God healed Abimelech, and also healed his wife and female slaves so that they bore children. 18 For the Lord had closed all the wombs of the house of Abimelech because of Sarah, Abraham's wife.


----------



## formula1

Exodus 15
24 And the people grumbled against Moses, saying, “What shall we drink?” 25 And he cried to the Lord, and the Lord showed him a log, and he threw it into the water, and the water became sweet.  There the Lord made for them a statute and a rule, and there he tested them, 26 saying, “If you will diligently listen to the voice of the Lord your God, and do that which is right in his eyes, and give ear to his commandments and keep all his statutes, I will put none of the diseases on you that I put on the Egyptians, for I am the Lord, your healer.”


----------



## formula1

Deuteronomy 32:39
See now that I, even I, am he, and there is no god beside me; I kill and I make alive; I wound and I heal; and there is none that can deliver out of my hand.


----------



## formula1

2 Chronicles 7
13 When I shut up the heavens so that there is no rain, or command the locust to devour the land, or send pestilence among my people, 14 if my people who are called by my name humble themselves, and pray and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways, then I will hear from heaven and will forgive their sin and heal their land.


----------



## formula1

Job 5
17 Behold, blessed is the one whom God reproves therefore despise not the discipline of the Almighty.
18 For he wounds, but he binds up; he shatters, but his hands heal.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 6:2
Be gracious to me, O Lord, for I am languishing; heal me, O Lord, for my bones are troubled.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 30
1 I will extol you, O Lord, for you have drawn me up and have not let my foes rejoice over me.
2 O Lord my God, I cried to you for help, and you have healed me.
3 O Lord, you have brought up my soul from Sheol; you restored me to life from among those who go down to the pit.
4 Sing praises to the Lord, O you his saints  and give thanks to his holy name.
5 For his anger is but for a moment, and his favor is for a lifetime.  Weeping may tarry for the night, but joy comes with the morning.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 41 
1 Blessed is the one who considers the poor!  In the day of trouble the Lord delivers him;
2 the Lord protects him and keeps him alive;  he is called blessed in the land; you do not give him up to the will of his enemies.
3 The Lord sustains him on his sickbed; in his illness you restore him to full health.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 103 
1 Bless the Lord, O my soul, and all that is within me, bless his holy name!
2 Bless the Lord, O my soul, and forget not all his benefits,
3 who forgives all your iniquity, who heals all your diseases,
4 who redeems your life from the pit, who crowns you with steadfast love and mercy,
5 who satisfies you with good so that your youth is renewed like the eagle's.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 107
17 Some were fools through their sinful ways, and because of their iniquities suffered affliction;
18 they loathed any kind of food, and they drew near to the gates of death.
19 Then they cried to the Lord in their trouble, and he delivered them from their distress.
20 He sent out his word and healed them, and delivered them from their destruction.
21 Let them thank the Lord for his steadfast love, for his wondrous works to the children of man!


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 3
7 Be not wise in your own eyes; fear the Lord, and turn away from evil.
8 It will be healing to your flesh and refreshment to your bones.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 4
20 My son, be attentive to my words; incline your ear to my sayings.
21 Let them not escape from your sight. keep them within your heart.
22 For they are life to those who find them, and healing to all their flesh.
23 Keep your heart with all vigilance, for from it flow the springs of life.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 6
12 A worthless person, a wicked man, goes about with crooked speech,
13 winks with his eyes, signals with his feet  points with his finger,
14 with perverted heart devises evil  continually sowing discord;
15 therefore calamity will come upon him suddenly; in a moment he will be broken beyond healing.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 12:18
There is one whose rash words are like sword thrusts, but the tongue of the wise brings healing.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 13:17
A wicked messenger falls into trouble, but a faithful envoy brings healing.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 16:24
Gracious words are like a honeycomb, sweetness to the soul and health to the body.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 3
1 For everything there is a season, and a time for every matter under heaven:
2 a time to be born, and a time to die; a time to plant, and a time to pluck up what is planted;
3 a time to kill, and a time to heal; a time to break down, and a time to build up;
4 a time to weep, and a time to laugh; a time to mourn, and a time to dance;
5 a time to cast away stones, and a time to gather stones together;a time to embrace, and a time to refrain from embracing;
6 a time to seek, and a time to lose; a time to keep, and a time to cast away;
7 a time to tear, and a time to sew; a time to keep silence, and a time to speak;
8 a time to love, and a time to hate; a time for war, and a time for peace.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 38
16 O Lord, by these things men live, and in all these is the life of my spirit.  Oh restore me to health and make me live!
17 Behold, it was for my welfare that I had great bitterness; but in love you have delivered my life from the pit of destruction,
for you have cast all my sins behind your back.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 53:5
But he was pierced for our transgressions; he was crushed for our iniquities; upon him was the chastisement that brought us peace, and with his wounds we are healed.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 57
15 For thus says the One who is high and lifted up, who inhabits eternity, whose name is Holy:  “I dwell in the high and holy place  and also with him who is of a contrite and lowly spirit, to revive the spirit of the lowly,  and to revive the heart of the contrite.
16 For I will not contend forever, nor will I always be angry; for the spirit would grow faint before me, and the breath of life that I made.
17 Because of the iniquity of his unjust gain I was angry, I struck him; I hid my face and was angry, but he went on backsliding in the way of his own heart.
18 I have seen his ways, but I will heal him;  I will lead him and restore comfort to him and his mourners,
19 creating the fruit of the lips.  Peace, peace, to the far and to the near,” says the Lord, “and I will heal him.
20 But the wicked are like the tossing sea; for it cannot be quiet, and its waters toss up mire and dirt.
21 There is no peace,” says my God, “for the wicked.”


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 58
5 Is such the fast that I choose, a day for a person to humble himself? Is it to bow down his head like a reed, and to spread sackcloth and ashes under him?  Will you call this a fast,and a day acceptable to the Lord?
6 “Is not this the fast that I choose: to loose the bonds of wickedness, to undo the straps of the yoke,to let the oppressed go free, and to break every yoke?
7 Is it not to share your bread with the hungry  and bring the homeless poor into your house;
when you see the naked, to cover him, and not to hide yourself from your own flesh?
8 Then shall your light break forth like the dawn, and your healing shall spring up speedily; your righteousness shall go before you; the glory of the Lord shall be your rear guard


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 17:14
Heal me, O Lord, and I shall be healed; save me, and I shall be saved, for you are my praise.


----------



## formula1

Malachi 4 
For behold, the day is coming, burning like an oven, when all the arrogant and all evildoers will be stubble. The day that is coming shall set them ablaze, says the Lord of hosts, so that it will leave them neither root nor branch. 2 But for you who fear my name, the sun of righteousness shall rise with healing in its wings. You shall go out leaping like calves from the stall. 3 And you shall tread down the wicked, for they will be ashes under the soles of your feet, on the day when I act, says the Lord of hosts.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 4
23 And he went throughout all Galilee, teaching in their synagogues and proclaiming the gospel of the kingdom and healing every disease and every affliction among the people. 24 So his fame spread throughout all Syria, and they brought him all the sick, those afflicted with various diseases and pains, those oppressed by demons, those having seizures, and paralytics, and he healed them.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 6
22 The eye is the lamp of the body. So, if your eye is healthy, your whole body will be full of light, 23 but if your eye is bad, your whole body will be full of darkness. If then the light in you is darkness, how great is the darkness!


----------



## formula1

Matthew 7
15 Beware of false prophets, who come to you in sheep's clothing but inwardly are ravenous wolves. 16 You will recognize them by their fruits. Are grapes gathered from thornbushes, or figs from thistles? 17 So, every healthy tree bears good fruit, but the diseased tree bears bad fruit. 18 A healthy tree cannot bear bad fruit, nor can a diseased tree bear good fruit. 19 Every tree that does not bear good fruit is cut down and thrown into the fire. 20 Thus you will recognize them by their fruits.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 8
5 When he had entered Capernaum, a centurion came forward to him, appealing to him, 6 “Lord, my servant is lying paralyzed at home, suffering terribly.” 7 And he said to him, “I will come and heal him.” 8 But the centurion replied, “Lord, I am not worthy to have you come under my roof, but only say the word, and my servant will be healed. 9 For I too am a man under authority, with soldiers under me. And I say to one, ‘Go,’ and he goes, and to another, ‘Come,’ and he comes, and to my servant, ‘Do this,’ and he does it.” 10 When Jesus heard this, he marveled and said to those who followed him, “Truly, I tell you, with no one in Israel[d] have I found such faith. 11 I tell you, many will come from east and west and recline at table with Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob in the kingdom of heaven, 12 while the sons of the kingdom will be thrown into the outer darkness. In that place there will be weeping and gnashing of teeth.” 13 And to the centurion Jesus said, “Go; let it be done for you as you have believed.” And the servant was healed at that very moment.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 8
14 And when Jesus entered Peter's house, he saw his mother-in-law lying sick with a fever. 15 He touched her hand, and the fever left her, and she rose and began to serve him. 16 That evening they brought to him many who were oppressed by demons, and he cast out the spirits with a word and healed all who were sick. 17 This was to fulfill what was spoken by the prophet Isaiah: “He took our illnesses and bore our diseases.”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 9 
1 And getting into a boat he crossed over and came to his own city. 2 And behold, some people brought to him a paralytic, lying on a bed. And when Jesus saw their faith, he said to the paralytic, “Take heart, my son; your sins are forgiven.” 3 And behold, some of the scribes said to themselves, “This man is blaspheming.” 4 But Jesus, knowing their thoughts, said, “Why do you think evil in your hearts? 5 For which is easier, to say, ‘Your sins are forgiven,’ or to say, ‘Rise and walk’? 6 But that you may know that the Son of Man has authority on earth to forgive sins”—he then said to the paralytic—“Rise, pick up your bed and go home.” 7 And he rose and went home. 8 When the crowds saw it, they were afraid, and they glorified God, who had given such authority to men.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 9
27 And as Jesus passed on from there, two blind men followed him, crying aloud, “Have mercy on us, Son of David.” 28 When he entered the house, the blind men came to him, and Jesus said to them, “Do you believe that I am able to do this?” They said to him, “Yes, Lord.” 29 Then he touched their eyes, saying, “According to your faith be it done to you.” 30 And their eyes were opened. And Jesus sternly warned them, “See that no one knows about it.” 31 But they went away and spread his fame through all that district.


----------



## Trump2020MAGA

formula1 said:


> Matthew 9
> 27 And as Jesus passed on from there, two blind men followed him, crying aloud, “Have mercy on us, Son of David.” 28 When he entered the house, the blind men came to him, and Jesus said to them, “Do you believe that I am able to do this?” They said to him, “Yes, Lord.” 29 Then he touched their eyes, saying, “According to your faith be it done to you.” 30 And their eyes were opened. And Jesus sternly warned them, “See that no one knows about it.” 31 But they went away and spread his fame through all that district.He


Amen!


----------



## formula1

Matthew 9
35 And Jesus went throughout all the cities and villages, teaching in their synagogues and proclaiming the gospel of the kingdom and healing every disease and every affliction. 36 When he saw the crowds, he had compassion for them, because they were harassed and helpless, like sheep without a shepherd. 37 Then he said to his disciples, “The harvest is plentiful, but the laborers are few; 38 therefore pray earnestly to the Lord of the harvest to send out laborers into his harvest.”


----------



## Trump2020MAGA

formula1 said:


> Matthew 9
> 35 And Jesus went throughout all the cities and villages, teaching in their synagogues and proclaiming the gospel of the kingdom and healing every disease and every affliction. 36 When he saw the crowds, he had compassion for them, because they were harassed and helpless, like sheep without a shepherd. 37 Then he said to his disciples, “The harvest is plentiful, but the laborers are few; 38 therefore pray earnestly to the Lord of the harvest to send out laborers into his harvest.”


Amen! Enjoy your Labor Day and thank you for posting these @formula1


----------



## formula1

Matthew 12
9 He went on from there and entered their synagogue. 10 And a man was there with a withered hand. And they asked him, “Is it lawful to heal on the Sabbath?”—so that they might accuse him. 11 He said to them, “Which one of you who has a sheep, if it falls into a pit on the Sabbath, will not take hold of it and lift it out? 12 Of how much more value is a man than a sheep! So it is lawful to do good on the Sabbath.” 13 Then he said to the man, “Stretch out your hand.” And the man stretched it out, and it was restored, healthy like the other. 14 But the Pharisees went out and conspired against him, how to destroy him.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 13
13 This is why I speak to them in parables, because seeing they do not see, and hearing they do not hear, nor do they understand. 14 Indeed, in their case the prophecy of Isaiah is fulfilled that says:
“‘“You will indeed hear but never understand,
and you will indeed see but never perceive.”
15 For this people's heart has grown dull, and with their ears they can barely hear, and their eyes they have closed, lest they should see with their eyes and hear with their ears
and understand with their heart and turn, and I would heal them.’
16 But blessed are your eyes, for they see, and your ears, for they hear. 17 For truly, I say to you, many prophets and righteous people longed to see what you see, and did not see it, and to hear what you hear, and did not hear it


----------



## formula1

Matthew 14:14
And Jesus went forth and saw a great multitude, and was moved with compassion toward them, and he healed their sick.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 15
29 Jesus went on from there and walked beside the Sea of Galilee. And he went up on the mountain and sat down there. 30 And great crowds came to him, bringing with them the lame, the blind, the crippled, the mute, and many others, and they put them at his feet, and he healed them, 31 so that the crowd wondered, when they saw the mute speaking, the crippled healthy, the lame walking, and the blind seeing. And they glorified the God of Israel.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 17
14 And when they came to the crowd, a man came up to him and, kneeling before him, 15 said, “Lord, have mercy on my son, for he has seizures and he suffers terribly. For often he falls into the fire, and often into the water. 16 And I brought him to your disciples, and they could not heal him.” 17 And Jesus answered, “O faithless and twisted generation, how long am I to be with you? How long am I to bear with you? Bring him here to me.” 18 And Jesus rebuked the demon, and it came out of him, and the boy was healed instantly. 19 Then the disciples came to Jesus privately and said, “Why could we not cast it out?” 20 He said to them, “Because of your little faith. For truly, I say to you, if you have faith like a grain of mustard seed, you will say to this mountain, ‘Move from here to there,’ and it will move, and nothing will be impossible for you.”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 20
29 And as they went out of Jericho, a great crowd followed him. 30 And behold, there were two blind men sitting by the roadside, and when they heard that Jesus was passing by, they cried out, “Lord, have mercy on us, Son of David!” 31 The crowd rebuked them, telling them to be silent, but they cried out all the more, “Lord, have mercy on us, Son of David!” 32 And stopping, Jesus called them and said, “What do you want me to do for you?” 33 They said to him, “Lord, let our eyes be opened.” 34 And Jesus in pity touched their eyes, and immediately they recovered their sight and followed him.


----------



## formula1

Mark 1
29 And immediately he[g] left the synagogue and entered the house of Simon and Andrew, with James and John. 30 Now Simon's mother-in-law lay ill with a fever, and immediately they told him about her. 31 And he came and took her by the hand and lifted her up, and the fever left her, and she began to serve them.  32 That evening at sundown they brought to him all who were sick or oppressed by demons. 33 And the whole city was gathered together at the door. 34 And he healed many who were sick with various diseases, and cast out many demons. And he would not permit the demons to speak, because they knew him.


----------



## formula1

Mark 5
35 While he was still speaking, there came from the ruler's house some who said, “Your daughter is dead. Why trouble the Teacher any further?” 36 But overhearing what they said, Jesus said to the ruler of the synagogue, “Do not fear, only believe.” 37 And he allowed no one to follow him except Peter and James and John the brother of James. 38 They came to the house of the ruler of the synagogue, and Jesus saw a commotion, people weeping and wailing loudly. 39 And when he had entered, he said to them, “Why are you making a commotion and weeping? The child is not dead but sleeping.” 40 And they laughed at him. But he put them all outside and took the child's father and mother and those who were with him and went in where the child was. 41 Taking her by the hand he said to her, “Talitha cumi,” which means, “Little girl, I say to you, arise.” 42 And immediately the girl got up and began walking (for she was twelve years of age), and they were immediately overcome with amazement.


----------



## formula1

Mark 10
46 And they came to Jericho. And as he was leaving Jericho with his disciples and a great crowd, Bartimaeus, a blind beggar, the son of Timaeus, was sitting by the roadside. 47 And when he heard that it was Jesus of Nazareth, he began to cry out and say, “Jesus, Son of David, have mercy on me!” 48 And many rebuked him, telling him to be silent. But he cried out all the more, “Son of David, have mercy on me!” 49 And Jesus stopped and said, “Call him.” And they called the blind man, saying to him, “Take heart. Get up; he is calling you.” 50 And throwing off his cloak, he sprang up and came to Jesus. 51 And Jesus said to him, “What do you want me to do for you?” And the blind man said to him, “Rabbi, let me recover my sight.” 52 And Jesus said to him, “Go your way; your faith has made you well.” And immediately he recovered his sight and followed him on the way.


----------



## formula1

Luke 4
40 Now when the sun was setting, all those who had any who were sick with various diseases brought them to him, and he laid his hands on every one of them and healed them. 41 And demons also came out of many, crying, “You are the Son of God!” But he rebuked them and would not allow them to speak, because they knew that he was the Christ.


----------



## formula1

Luke 17
11 On the way to Jerusalem he was passing along between Samaria and Galilee. 12 And as he entered a village, he was met by ten lepers, who stood at a distance 13 and lifted up their voices, saying, “Jesus, Master, have mercy on us.” 14 When he saw them he said to them, “Go and show yourselves to the priests.” And as they went they were cleansed. 15 Then one of them, when he saw that he was healed, turned back, praising God with a loud voice; 16 and he fell on his face at Jesus' feet, giving him thanks. Now he was a Samaritan. 17 Then Jesus answered, “Were not ten cleansed? Where are the nine? 18 Was no one found to return and give praise to God except this foreigner?” 19 And he said to him, “Rise and go your wy; your faith has made you well.”


----------



## formula1

Luke 22
47 While he was still speaking, there came a crowd, and the man called Judas, one of the twelve, was leading them. He drew near to Jesus to kiss him, 48 but Jesus said to him, “Judas, would you betray the Son of Man with a kiss?” 49 And when those who were around him saw what would follow, they said, “Lord, shall we strike with the sword?” 50 And one of them struck the servantof the high priest and cut off his right ear. 51 But Jesus said, “No more of this!” And he touched his ear and healed him. 52 Then Jesus said to the chief priests and officers of the temple and elders, who had come out against him, “Have you come out as against a robber, with swords and clubs? 53 When I was with you day after day in the temple, you did not lay hands on me. But this is your hour, and the power of darkness.”


----------



## formula1

John 5
2 Now there is in Jerusalem by the Sheep Gate a pool, in Aramaic called Bethesda,
which has five roofed colonnades. 3 In these lay a multitude of invalids—blind, lame, and paralyzed. 5 One man was there who had been an invalid for thirty-eight years. 6 When Jesus saw him lying there and knew that he had already been there a long time, he said to him, “Do you want to be healed?” 7 The sick man answered him, “Sir, I have no one to put me into the pool when the water is stirred up, and while I am going another steps down before me.” 8 Jesus said to him, “Get up, take up your bed, and walk.” 9 And at once the man was healed, and he took up his bed and walked.


----------



## formula1

John 9 
1 As he passed by, he saw a man blind from birth. 2 And his disciples asked him, “Rabbi, who sinned, this man or his parents, that he was born blind?” 3 Jesus answered, “It was not that this man sinned, or his parents, but that the works of God might be displayed in him. 4 We must work the works of him who sent me while it is day; night is coming, when no one can work. 5 As long as I am in the world, I am the light of the world.” 6 Having said these things, he spit on the ground and made mud with the saliva. Then he anointed the man's eyes with the mud 7 and said to him, “Go, wash in the pool of Siloam” (which means Sent). So he went and washed and came back seeing.


----------



## formula1

Acts 3 
1 Now Peter and John were going up to the temple at the hour of prayer, the ninth hour. 2 And a man lame from birth was being carried, whom they laid daily at the gate of the temple that is called the Beautiful Gate to ask alms of those entering the temple. 3 Seeing Peter and John about to go into the temple, he asked to receive alms. 4 And Peter directed his gaze at him, as did John, and said, “Look at us.” 5 And he fixed his attention on them, expecting to receive something from them. 6 But Peter said, “I have no silver and gold, but what I do have I give to you. In the name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth, rise up and walk!” 7 And he took him by the right hand and raised him up, and immediately his feet and ankles were made strong. 8 And leaping up, he stood and began to walk, and entered the temple with them, walking and leaping and praising God. 9 And all the people saw him walking and praising God, 10 and recognized him as the one who sat at the Beautiful Gate of the temple, asking for alms. And they were filled with wonder and amazement at what had happened to him.


----------



## formula1

Acts 4
5 On the next day their rulers and elders and scribes gathered together in Jerusalem, 6 with Annas the high priest and Caiaphas and John and Alexander, and all who were of the high-priestly family. 7 And when they had set them in the midst, they inquired, “By what power or by what name did you do this?” 8 Then Peter, filled with the Holy Spirit, said to them, “Rulers of the people and elders, 9 if we are being examined today concerning a good deed done to a crippled man, by what means this man has been healed, 10 let it be known to all of you and to all the people of Israel that by the name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth, whom you crucified, whom God raised from the dead—by him this man is standing before you well. 11 This Jesus is the stone that was rejected by you, the builders, which has become the cornerstone.* 12 And there is salvation in no one else, for there is no other name under heaven given among men by which we must be saved.”*


----------



## formula1

Acts 4
29 And now, Lord, look upon their threats and grant to your servants to continue to speak your word with all boldness, 30 while you stretch out your hand to heal, and signs and wonders are performed through the name of your holy servant Jesus.” 31 And when they had prayed, the place in which they were gathered together was shaken, and they were all filled with the Holy Spirit and continued to speak the word of God with boldness.


----------



## formula1

Two for today. Did not have a signal Friday and most of today.

Acts 8
4 Now those who were scattered went about preaching the word. 5 Philip went down to the city of Samaria and proclaimed to them the Christ. 6 And the crowds with one accord paid attention to what was being said by Philip, when they heard him and saw the signs that he did. 7 For unclean spirits, crying out with a loud voice, came out of many who had them, and many who were paralyzed or lame were healed. 8 So there was much joy in that city.

Acts 9
32 Now as Peter went here and there among them all, he came down also to the saints who lived at Lydda. 33 There he found a man named Aeneas, bedridden for eight years, who was paralyzed. 34 And Peter said to him, “Aeneas, Jesus Christ heals you; rise and make your bed.” And immediately he rose. 35 And all the residents of Lydda and Sharon saw him, and they turned to the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Acts 10
34 So Peter opened his mouth and said: “Truly I understand that God shows no partiality, 35 but in every nation anyone who fears him and does what is right is acceptable to him. 36 As for the word that he sent to Israel, preaching good news of peace through Jesus Christ (he is Lord of all), 37 you yourselves know what happened throughout all Judea, beginning from Galilee after the baptism that John proclaimed: 38 how God anointed Jesus of Nazareth with the Holy Spirit and with power. He went about doing good and healing all who were oppressed by the devil, for God was with him. 39 And we are witnesses of all that he did both in the country of the Jews and in Jerusalem. They put him to death by hanging him on a tree, 40 but God raised him on the third day and made him to appear, 41 not to all the people but to us who had been chosen by God as witnesses, who ate and drank with him after he rose from the dead. 42 And he commanded us to preach to the people and to testify that he is the one appointed by God to be judge of the living and the dead. 43 To him all the prophets bear witness that everyone who believes in him receives forgiveness of sins through his name.”


----------



## formula1

Acts 28
7 Now in the neighborhood of that place were lands belonging to the chief man of the island, named Publius, who received us and entertained us hospitably for three days. 8 It happened that the father of Publius lay sick with fever and dysentery. And Paul visited him and prayed, and putting his hands on him, healed him. 9 And when this had taken place, the rest of the people on the island who had diseases also came and were cured. 10 They also honored us greatly,[c] and when we were about to sail, they put on board whatever we needed.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 12
7 To each is given the manifestation of the Spirit for the common good. 8 For to one is given through the Spirit the utterance of wisdom, and to another the utterance of knowledge according to the same Spirit, 9 to another faith by the same Spirit, to another gifts of healing by the one Spirit, 10 to another the working of miracles, to another prophecy, to another the ability to distinguish between spirits, to another various kinds of tongues, to another the interpretation of tongues. 11 All these are empowered by one and the same Spirit, who apportions to each one individually as he wills.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthian 12
27 Now you are the body of Christ and individually members of it. 28 And God has appointed in the church first apostles, second prophets, third teachers, then miracles, then gifts of healing, helping, administrating, and various kinds of tongues. 29 Are all apostles? Are all prophets? Are all teachers? Do all work miracles? 30 Do all possess gifts of healing? Do all speak with tongues? Do all interpret? 31 But earnestly desire the higher gifts.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 12
12 Therefore lift your drooping hands and strengthen your weak knees, 13 and make straight paths for your feet, so that what is lame may not be put out of joint but rather be healed. 14 Strive for peace with everyone, and for the holiness without which no one will see the Lord.


----------



## formula1

James 5
13 Is anyone among you suffering? Let him pray. Is anyone cheerful? Let him sing praise. 14 Is anyone among you sick? Let him call for the elders of the church, and let them pray over him, anointing him with oil in the name of the Lord. 15 And the prayer of faith will save the one who is sick, and the Lord will raise him up. And if he has committed sins, he will be forgiven. 16 Therefore, confess your sins to one another and pray for one another, that you may be healed. The prayer of a righteous person has great power as it is working. 17 Elijah was a man with a nature like ours, and he prayed fervently that it might not rain, and for three years and six months it did not rain on the earth. 18 Then he prayed again, and heaven gave rain, and the earth bore its fruit.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 2
20 For what credit is it if, when you sin and are beaten for it, you endure? But if when you do good and suffer for it you endure, this is a gracious thing in the sight of God. 21 For to this you have been called, because Christ also suffered for you, leaving you an example, so that you might follow in his steps. 22 He committed no sin, neither was deceit found in his mouth. 23 When he was reviled, he did not revile in return; when he suffered, he did not threaten, but continued entrusting himself to him who judges justly. 24 He himself bore our sins in his body on the tree, that we might die to sin and live to righteousness. By his wounds you have been healed.


----------



## formula1

3 John 1
2 Beloved, I pray that all may go well with you and that you may be in good health, as it goes well with your soul. 3 For I rejoiced greatly when the brothers came and testified to your truth, as indeed you are walking in the truth. 4 I have no greater joy than to hear that my children are walking in the truth.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 22
1 Then the angel showed me the river of the water of life, bright as crystal, flowing from the throne of God and of the Lamb 2 through the middle of the street of the city; also, on either side of the river, the tree of life with its twelve kinds of fruit, yielding its fruit each month. The leaves of the tree were for the healing of the nations. 3 No longer will there be anything accursed, but the throne of God and of the Lamb will be in it, and his servants will worship him. 4 They will see his face, and his name will be on their foreheads. 5 And night will be no more. They will need no light of lamp or sun, for the Lord God will be their light, and they will reign forever and ever.


----------



## formula1

Genesis 18
17 The Lord said, “Shall I hide from Abraham what I am about to do, 18 seeing that Abraham shall surely become a great and mighty nation, and all the nations of the earth shall be blessed in him? 19 For I have chosen him, that he may command his children and his household after him to keep the way of the Lord by doing righteousness and justice, so that the Lord may bring to Abraham what he has promised him.”


----------



## formula1

Exodus 23
6 You shall not pervert the justice due to your poor in his lawsuit. 7 Keep far from a false charge, and do not kill the innocent and righteous, for I will not acquit the wicked. 8 And you shall take no bribe, for a bribe blinds the clear-sighted and subverts the cause of those who are in the right.


----------



## formula1

Numbers 14:19
Please pardon the iniquity of this people, according to the greatness of your steadfast love, *just* as you have forgiven this people, from Egypt until now.”


----------



## formula1

Deuteronomy 16
19 You shall not pervert justice. You shall not show partiality, and you shall not accept a bribe, for a bribe blinds the eyes of the wise and subverts the cause of the righteous. 20 Justice, and only justice, you shall follow, that you may live and inherit the land that the Lord your God is giving you.


----------



## formula1

Deuteronomy 32
39 See now that I, even I, am he, and there is no god beside me;  I kill and I make alive;  I wound and I heal; and there is none that can deliver out of my hand.
40 For I lift up my hand to heaven and swear, As I live forever,
41 if I sharpen my flashing sword and my hand takes hold on judgment,  I will take vengeance on my adversaries and will repay those who hate me.


----------



## formula1

2 Samuel 23

2 “The Spirit of the Lord speaks by me; his word is on my tongue.
3 The God of Israel has spoken; the Rock of Israel has said to me:  When one rules justly over men, ruling in the fear of God,
4 he dawns on them like the morning light, like the sun shining forth on a cloudless morning, like rain that makes grass to sprout from the earth.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 9
7 But  the Lord sits enthroned forever;he has established his throne for justice,
8 and he judges the world with righteousness; he judges the peoples  with uprightness.
9 The Lord is a stronghold for the oppressed, a stronghold in times of trouble.
10 And those who know your name put their trust in you, for you, O Lord, have not forsaken those who seek you.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 10
17 O Lord, you hear the desire of the afflicted; you will strengthen their heart; you will incline your ear
18 to do justice to the fatherless and the oppressed, so that man who is of the earth may strike terror no more.


----------



## Milkman

Formula 1

May God bless you for your faithfulness. 

MM


----------



## formula1

Milkman said:


> Formula 1
> 
> May God bless you for your faithfulness.
> 
> MM



Thank you! Indeed i have been blessed far more than I deserve! It is my joy to share God's word with you.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 33
4 For the word of the Lord is upright, and all his work is done in faithfulness.
5 He loves righteousness and justice; the earth is full of the steadfast love of the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 37
5 Commit your way to the Lord; trust in him, and he will act.
6 He will bring forth your righteousness as the light, and your justice as the noonday.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 37
 27 Turn away from evil and do good; so shall you dwell forever.
28 For the Lord loves justice; he will not forsake his saints.  They are preserved forever, but the children of the wicked shall be cut off.
29 The righteous shall inherit the land and dwell upon it forever.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 51
51 Have mercy on me, O God, according to your steadfast love; according to your abundant mercy blot out my transgressions.
2 Wash me thoroughly from my iniquity, and cleanse me from my sin!
3 For I know my transgressions, and my sin is ever before me.
4 Against you, you only, have I sinned and done what is evil in your sight, so that you may be justified in your words and blameless in your judgment.
5 Behold, I was brought forth in iniquity, and in sin did my mother conceive me.
6 Behold, you delight in truth in the inward being, and you teach me wisdom in the secret heart.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 94
12 Blessed is the man whom you discipline, O Lord, and whom you teach out of your law,
13 to give him rest from days of trouble, until a pit is dug for the wicked.
14 For the Lord will not forsake his people; he will not abandon his heritage;
15 for justice will return to the righteous, and all the upright in heart will follow it.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 97 
1 The Lord reigns, let the earth rejoice; let the many coastlands be glad!
2 Clouds and thick darkness are all around him; righteousness and justice are the foundation of his throne.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 112 
1 Praise the Lord! Blessed is the man who fears the Lord, who greatly delights in his commandments!
2 His offspring will be mighty in the land; the generation of the upright will be blessed.
3 Wealth and riches are in his house, and his righteousness endures forever.
4 Light dawns in the darkness for the upright; he is gracious, merciful, and righteous.
5 It is well with the man who deals generously and lends; who conducts his affairs with justice.
6 For the righteous will never be moved; he will be remembered forever.
7 He is not afraid of bad news; his heart is firm, trusting in the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 119
145 With my whole heart I cry; answer me, O Lord!  I will keep your statutes.
146 I call to you; save me, that I may observe your testimonies.
147 I rise before dawn and cry for help; I hope in your words.
148 My eyes are awake before the watches of the night, that I may meditate on your promise.
149 Hear my voice according to your steadfast love;  O Lord, according to your justice give me life.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 140
12 I know that the Lord will maintain the cause of the afflicted, and will execute justice for the needy.
13 Surely the righteous shall give thanks to your name; the upright shall dwell in your presence.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 146
3 Put not your trust in princes, in a son of man, in whom there is no salvation.
4 When his breath departs, he returns to the earth; on that very day his plans perish.
5 Blessed is he whose help is the God of Jacob, whose hope is in the Lord his God,
6 who made heaven and earth, the sea, and all that is in them, who keeps faith forever;
7 who executes justice for the oppressed,.  who gives food to the hungry.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 1
1 The proverbs of Solomon, son of David, king of Israel:
2 To know wisdom and instruction, to understand words of insight,
3 to receive instruction in wise dealing, in righteousness, justice, and equity;
4 to give prudence to the simple, knowledge and discretion to the youth—
5 Let the wise hear and increase in learning,  and the one who understands obtain guidance,
6 to understand a proverb and a saying, the words of the wise and their riddles.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 2
6 For the Lord gives wisdom; from his mouth come knowledge and understanding;
7 he stores up sound wisdom for the upright; he is a shield to those who walk in integrity,
8 guarding the paths of justice and watching over the way of his saints.
9 Then you will understand righteousness and justice and equity, every good path;
10 for wisdom will come into your heart, and knowledge will be pleasant to your soul


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 8
12 I, wisdom, dwell with prudence, and I find knowledge and discretion.
13 The fear of the Lord is hatred of evil.  Pride and arrogance and the way of evil and perverted speech I hate.
14 I have counsel and sound wisdom;  I have insight; I have strength.
15 By me kings reign, and rulers decree what is just;
16 by me princes rule, and nobles, all who govern justly.
17 I love those who love me, and those who seek me diligently find me.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 12:5
The thoughts of the righteous are *just*; the counsels of the wicked are deceitful.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 17:15
He who *just*ifies the wicked and he who condemns the righteous are both alike an abomination to the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 21:3
To do righteousness and *just*ice is more acceptable to the Lord than sacrifice.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 21:15
When *just*ice is done, it is a joy to the righteous but terror to evildoers.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 28:5
Evil men do not understand *just*ice, but those who seek the Lord understand it completely.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 29:26
Many seek the face of a ruler, but it is from the Lord that a man gets justice.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 5:8
If you see in a province the oppression of the poor and the violation of justice and righteousness, do not be amazed at the matter, for the high official is watched by a higher, and there are yet higher ones over them.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 8:5
Whoever keeps a command will know no evil thing, and the wise heart will know the proper time and the just way.


----------



## formula1

Appropriate for the day!

Isaiah 1
23 Your princes are rebels
    and companions of thieves.
Everyone loves a bribe
    and runs after gifts.
They do not bring justice to the fatherless,
    and the widow's cause does not come to them.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 9
6 For to us a child is born, to us a son is given; and the government shall be upon his shoulder, and his name shall be called. Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace.
7 Of the increase of his government and of peace there will be no end, on the throne of David and over his kingdom, to establish it and to uphold it with justice and with righteousness from this time forth and forevermore.  The zeal of the Lord of hosts will do this.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah10
1 Woe to those who decree iniquitous decrees, and the writers who keep writing oppression,
2 to turn aside the needy from justice and to rob the poor of my people of their right, that widows may be their spoil, and that they may make the fatherless their prey!
3 What will you do on the day of punishment, in the ruin that will come from afar?  To whom will you flee for help, and where will you leave your wealth?


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 30
18 Therefore the Lord waits to be gracious to you, and therefore he exalts himself to show mercy to you. For the Lord is a God of justice; blessed are all those who wait for him.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 32
14 For the palace is forsaken,
    the populous city deserted;
the hill and the watchtower
    will become dens forever,
a joy of wild donkeys,
    a pasture of flocks;
15 until the Spirit is poured upon us from on high,and the wilderness becomes a fruitful field, and the fruitful field is deemed a forest.
16 Then justice will dwell in the wilderness,
    and righteousness abide in the fruitful field.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 42:1
Behold my servant, whom I uphold, my chosen, in whom my soul delights; I have put my Spirit upon him; he will bring forth *just*ice to the nations.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 51
 4 Give attention to me, my people, and give ear to me, my nation; for a law will go out from me, and I will set my justice for a light to the peoples.
5 My righteousness draws near, my salvation has gone out,  and my arms will judge the peoples; the coastlands hope for me, and for my arm they wait.
6 Lift up your eyes to the heavens, and look at the earth beneath; for the heavens vanish like smoke, the earth will wear out like a garment, and they who dwell in it will die in like manner; but my salvation will be forever, and my righteousness will never be dismayed.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 59
21 “And as for me, this is my covenant with them,” says the Lord: “My Spirit that is upon you, and my words that I have put in your mouth, shall not depart out of your mouth, or out of the mouth of your offspring, or out of the mouth of your children's offspring,” says the Lord, “from this time forth and forevermore.”


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 9
23 Thus says the Lord: “Let not the wise man boast in his wisdom, let not the mighty man boast in his might, let not the rich man boast in his riches, 24 but let him who boasts boast in this, that he understands and knows me, that I am the Lord who practices steadfast love, justice, and righteousness in the earth. For in these things I delight, declares the Lord.”


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 17:11
Like the partridge that gathers a brood that she did not hatch, so is he who gets riches but not by *just*ice; in the midst of his days they will leave him, and at his end he will be a fool.


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 22:3
Thus says the Lord: Do *just*ice and righteousness, and deliver from the hand of the oppressor him who has been robbed. And do no wrong or violence to the resident alien, the fatherless, and the widow, nor shed innocent blood in this place.


----------



## formula1

Ezekiel 18
l21 “But if a wicked person turns away from all his sins that he has committed and keeps all my statutes and does what is just and right, he shall surely live; he shall not die. 22 None of the transgressions that he has committed shall be remembered against him; for the righteousness that he has done he shall live. 23 Have I any pleasure in the death of the wicked, declares the Lord God, and not rather that he should turn from his way and live?"


----------



## formula1

Hosea 12:6
“So you, by the help of your God, return, hold fast to love and *just*ice, and wait continually for your God.”


----------



## formula1

Amos 5
18 Woe to you who desire the day of the Lord!  Why would you have the day of the Lord?  It is darkness, and not light,
19 as if a man fled from a lion, and a bear met him, or went into the house and leaned his hand against the wall, and a serpent bit him.
20 Is not the day of the Lord darkness, and not light, and gloom with no brightness in it?
 21 “I hate, I despise your feasts, and I take no delight in your solemn assemblies.
22 Even though you offer me your burnt offerings and grain offerings,  I will not accept them; and the peace offerings of your fattened animals, I will not look upon them.
23 Take away from me the noise of your songs; to the melody of your harps I will not listen.
24 But let justice roll down like waters, and righteousness like an ever-flowing stream.


----------



## formula1

Micah 6:8
He has told you, O man, what is good; and what does the Lord require of you but to do *just*ice, and to love kindness, and to walk humbly with your God?


----------



## formula1

Zephaniah 2:3
Seek the Lord, all you humble of the land, who do his *just* commands; seek righteousness; seek humility; perhaps you may be hidden on the day of the anger of the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Zephaniah 3
1 Woe to her who is rebellious and defiled the oppressing city!
2 She listens to no voice; she accepts no correction.  She does not trust in the Lord, she does not draw near to her God.
3 Her officials within her are roaring lions; her judges are evening wolves that leave nothing till the morning.
4 Her prophets are fickle, treacherous men; her priests profane what is holy; they do violence to the law.
5 The Lord within her is righteous; he does no injustice; every morning he shows forth his justice; each dawn he does not fail; but the unjust knows no shame.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 5
43 “You have heard that it was said, ‘You shall love your neighbor and hate your enemy.’ 44 But I say to you, Love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, 45 so that you may be sons of your Father who is in heaven. For he makes his sun rise on the evil and on the good, and sends rain on the just and on the unjust. 46 For if you love those who love you, what reward do you have? Do not even the tax collectors do the same?


----------



## formula1

Matthew 11
16 “But to what shall I compare this generation? It is like children sitting in the marketplaces and calling to their playmates,
17 “‘We played the flute for you, and you did not dance; we sang a dirge, and you did not mourn.’
18 For John came neither eating nor drinking, and they say, ‘He has a demon.’ 19 The Son of Man came eating and drinking, and they say, ‘Look at him! A glutton and a drunkard, a friend of tax collectors and sinners!’ Yet wisdom is justified by her deeds."


----------



## formula1

Matthew 12
33 “Either make the tree good and its fruit good, or make the tree bad and its fruit bad, for the tree is known by its fruit. 34 You brood of vipers! How can you speak good, when you are evil? For out of the abundance of the heart the mouth speaks. 35 The good person out of his good treasure brings forth good, and the evil person out of his evil treasure brings forth evil. 36 I tell you, on the day of judgment people will give account for every careless word they speak, 37 for by your words you will be justified, and by your words you will be condemned.”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 23:23
“Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you tithe mint and dill and cumin, and have neglected the weightier matters of the law: *just*ice and mercy and faithfulness. These you ought to have done, without neglecting the others.


----------



## formula1

_Luke 16
14 The Pharisees, who were lovers of money, heard all these things, and they ridiculed him. 15 And he said to them, “You are those who justify yourselves before men, but God knows your hearts. For what is exalted among men is an abomination in the sight of God._


----------



## formula1

Luke 18
1 And he told them a parable to the effect that they ought always to pray and not lose heart. 2 He said, “In a certain city there was a judge who neither feared God nor respected man. 3 And there was a widow in that city who kept coming to him and saying, ‘Give me justice against my adversary.’ 4 For a while he refused, but afterward he said to himself, ‘Though I neither fear God nor respect man, 5 yet because this widow keeps bothering me, I will give her justice, so that she will not beat me down by her continual coming.’” 6 And the Lord said, “Hear what the unrighteous judge says. 7 And will not God give justice to his elect, who cry to him day and night? Will he delay long over them? 8 I tell you, he will give justice to them speedily. Nevertheless, when the Son of Man comes, will he find faith on earth?”


----------



## formula1

Luke 18
10 “Two men went up into the temple to pray, one a Pharisee and the other a tax collector. 11 The Pharisee, standing by himself, prayed thus: ‘God, I thank you that I am not like other men, extortioners, unjust, adulterers, or even like this tax collector. 12 I fast twice a week; I give tithes of all that I get.’ 13 But the tax collector, standing far off, would not even lift up his eyes to heaven, but beat his breast, saying, ‘God, be merciful to me, a sinner!’ 14 I tell you, this man went down to his house justified, rather than the other. For everyone who exalts himself will be humbled, but the one who humbles himself will be exalted.”


----------



## formula1

Luke 18
10 “Two men went up into the temple to pray, one a Pharisee and the other a tax collector. 11 The Pharisee, standing by himself, prayed thus: ‘God, I thank you that I am not like other men, extortioners, unjust, adulterers, or even like this tax collector. 12 I fast twice a week; I give tithes of all that I get.’ 13 But the tax collector, standing far off, would not even lift up his eyes to heaven, but beat his breast, saying, ‘God, be merciful to me, a sinner!’ 14 I tell you, this man went down to his house justified, rather than the other. For everyone who exalts himself will be humbled, but the one who humbles himself will be exalted.”


----------



## formula1

Luke 23
39 One of the criminals who were hanged railed at him, saying, “Are you not the Christ? Save yourself and us!” 40 But the other rebuked him, saying, “Do you not fear God, since you are under the same sentence of condemnation? 41 And we indeed justly, for we are receiving the due reward of our deeds; but this man has done nothing wrong.” 42 And he said, “Jesus, remember me when you come into your kingdom.” 43 And he said to him, “Truly, I say to you, today you will be with me in paradise.”


----------



## formula1

John 5
21 For as the Father raises the dead and gives them life, so also the Son gives life to whom he will. 22 For the Father judges no one, but has given all judgment to the Son, 23 that all may honor the Son, just as they honor the Father. Whoever does not honor the Son does not honor the Father who sent him. 24 Truly, truly, I say to you, whoever hears my word and believes him who sent me has eternal life. He does not come into judgment, but has passed from death to life.


----------



## formula1

John 10
14 I am the good shepherd. I know my own and my own know me, 15 just as the Father knows me and I know the Father; and I lay down my life for the sheep.


----------



## formula1

John 15
8 By this my Father is glorified, that you bear much fruit and so prove to be my disciples. 9 As the Father has loved me, so have I loved you. Abide in my love. 10 If you keep my commandments, you will abide in my love, just as I have kept my Father's commandments and abide in his love. 11 These things I have spoken to you, that my joy may be in you, and that your joy may be full.


----------



## formula1

John 17
14 I have given them your word, and the world has hated them because they are not of the world, just as I am not of the world. 15 I do not ask that you take them out of the world, but that you keep them from the evil one. 16 They are not of the world, just as I am not of the world. 17 Sanctify them in the truth; your word is truth.


----------



## formula1

Acts 24
14 But this I confess to you, that according to the Way, which they call a sect, I worship the God of our fathers, believing everything laid down by the Law and written in the Prophets, 15 having a hope in God, which these men themselves accept, that there will be a resurrection of both the just and the unjust.


----------



## formula1

Romans 2:13
For it is not the hearers of the law who are righteous before God, but the doers of the law who will be justified.


----------



## formula1

Romans 3 
21 But now the righteousness of God has been manifested apart from the law, although the Law and the Prophets bear witness to it— 22 the righteousness of God through faith in Jesus Christ for all who believe. For there is no distinction: 23 for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, 24 and are justified by his grace as a gift, through the redemption that is in Christ Jesus, 25 whom God put forward as a propitiation by his blood, to be received by faith. This was to show God's righteousness, because in his divine forbearance he had passed over former sins. 26 It was to show his righteousness at the present time, so that he might be just and the justifier of the one who has faith in Jesus.


----------



## formula1

Romans 5
1 Therefore, since we have been justified by faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ. 2 Through him we have also obtained access by fait into this grace in which we stand, and we rejoice in hope of the glory of God.


----------



## formula1

Romans 6:19
I am speaking in human terms, because of your natural limitations. For just as you once presented your members as slaves to impurity and to lawlessness leading to more lawlessness, so now present your members as slaves to righteousness leading to sanctification.


----------



## formula1

Romans 10
8 But what does it say? “The word is near you, in your mouth and in your heart” (that is, the word of faith that we proclaim); 9 because, if you confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. 10 For with the heart one believes and is justified, and with the mouth one confesses and is saved.


----------



## formula1

Romans 11
 30 For just as you were at one time disobedient to God but now have received mercy because of their disobedience, 31 so they too have now been disobedient in order that by the mercy shown to you they also may now receive mercy. 32 For God has consigned all to disobedience, that he may have mercy on all.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 6
9 Or do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: neither the sexually immoral, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor men who practice homosexuality, 10 nor thieves, nor the greedy, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor swindlers will inherit the kingdom of God. 11 And such were some of you. But you were washed, you were sanctified, you were justified in the name of the Lord Jesus Christ and by the Spirit of our God.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 12
12 For just as the body is one and has many members, and all the members of the body, though many, are one body, so it is with Christ. 13 For in one Spirit we were all baptized into one body—Jews or Greeks, slaves or free—and all were made to drink of one Spirit.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 15
45 Thus it is written, “The first man Adam became a living being”; the last Adam became a life-giving spirit. 46 But it is not the spiritual that is first but the natural, and then the spiritual. 47 The first man was from the earth, a man of dust; the second man is from heaven. 48 As was the man of dust, so also are those who are of the dust, and as is the man of heaven, so also are those who are of heaven. 49 Just as we have borne the image of the man of dust, we shall also bear the image of the man of heaven.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 2
15 We ourselves are Jews by birth and not Gentile sinners; 16 yet we know that a person is not justified by works of the law but through faith in Jesus Christ, so we also have believed in Christ Jesus, in order to be justified by faith in Christ and not by works of the law, because by works of the law no one will be justified.  17 But if, in our endeavor to be justified in Christ, we too were found to be sinners, is Christ then a servant of sin? Certainly not! 18 For if I rebuild what I tore down, I prove myself to be a transgressor. 19 For through the law I died to the law, so that I might live to God. 20 I have been crucified with Christ. It is no longer I who live, but Christ who lives in me. And the life I now live in the flesh I live by faith in the Son of God, who loved me and gave himself for me.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 3
23 Now before faith came, we were held captive under the law, imprisoned until the coming faith would be revealed. 24 So then, the law was our guardian until Christ came, in order that we might be justified by faith. 25 But now that faith has come, we are no longer under a guardian, 26 for in Christ Jesus you are all sons of God, through faith. 27 For as many of you as were baptized into Christ have put on Christ. 28 There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither slave nor free, there is no male and female, for you are all one in Christ Jesus. 29 And if you are Christ's, then you are Abraham's offspring, heirs according to promise.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 5
3 I testify again to every man who accepts circumcision that he is obligated to keep the whole law. 4 You are severed from Christ, you who would be justified by the law; you have fallen away from grace. 5 For through the Spirit, by faith, we ourselves eagerly wait for the hope of righteousness. 6 For in Christ Jesus neither circumcision nor uncircumcision counts for anything, but only faith working through love.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 4 
1 I, therefore, a prisoner for the Lord, urge you to walk in a manner worthy of the calling to which you have been called, 2 with all humility and gentleness, with patience, bearing with one another in love, 3 eager to maintain the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace. 4 There is one body and one Spirit—just as you were called to the one hope that belongs to your call— 5 one Lord, one faith, one baptism, 6 one God and Father of all, who is over all and through all and in all. 7 But grace was given to each one of us according to the measure of Christ's gift.


----------



## formula1

Philippians 4:8
Finally, brothers, whatever is true, whatever is honorable, whatever is just, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is commendable, if there is any excellence, if there is anything worthy of praise, think about these things.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 2
6 Therefore, as you received Christ Jesus the Lord, so walk in him, 7 rooted and built up in him and established in the faith, just as you were taught, abounding in thanksgiving.


----------



## formula1

1 Thessalonians 5
7 For those who sleep, sleep at night, and those who get drunk, are drunk at night. 8 But since we belong to the day, let us be sober, having put on the breastplate of faith and love, and for a helmet the hope of salvation. 9 For God has not destined us for wrath, but to obtain salvation through our Lord Jesus Christ, 10 who died for us so that whether we are awake or asleep we might live with him. 11 Therefore encourage one another and build one another up, just as you are doing.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 1
8 Now we know that the law is good, if one uses it lawfully, 9 understanding this, that the law is not laid down for the just but for the lawless and disobedient, for the ungodly and sinners, for the unholy and profane, for those who strike their fathers and mothers, for murderers, 10 the sexually immoral, men who practice homosexuality, enslavers, liars, perjurers, and whatever else is contrary to sound doctrine, 11 in accordance with the gospel of the glory of the blessed God with which I have been entrusted.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 3
1 But understand this, that in the last days there will come times of difficulty. 2 For people will be lovers of self, lovers of money, proud, arrogant, abusive, disobedient to their parents, ungrateful, unholy, 3 heartless, unappeasable, slanderous, without self-control, brutal, not loving good, 4 treacherous, reckless, swollen with conceit, lovers of pleasure rather than lovers of God, 5 having the appearance of godliness, but denying its power. Avoid such people. 6 For among them are those who creep into households and capture weak women, burdened with sins and led astray by various passions, 7 always learning and never able to arrive at a knowledge of the truth. 8 Just as Jannes and Jambres opposed Moses, so these men also oppose the truth, men corrupted in mind and disqualified regarding the faith. 9 But they will not get very far, for their folly will be plain to all, as was that of those two men.


----------



## formula1

Titus 3
3 For we ourselves were once foolish, disobedient, led astray, slaves to various passions and pleasures, passing our days in malice and envy, hated by others and hating one another. 4 But when the goodness and loving kindness of God our Savior appeared, 5 he saved us, not because of works done by us in righteousness, but according to his own mercy, by the washing of regeneration and renewal of the Holy Spirit, 6 whom he poured out on us richly through Jesus Christ our Savior, 7 so that being justified by his grace we might become heirs according to the hope of eternal life.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 2 
1 Therefore we must pay much closer attention to what we have heard, lest we drift away from it. 2 For since the message declared by angels proved to be reliable, and every transgression or disobedience received a just retribution, 3 how shall we escape if we neglect such a great salvation? It was declared at first by the Lord, and it was attested to us by those who heard, 4 while God also bore witness by signs and wonders and various miracles and by gifts of the Holy Spirit distributed according to his will.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 9
27 And just as it is appointed for man to die once, and after that comes judgment, 28 so Christ, having been offered once to bear the sins of many, will appear a second time, not to deal with sin but to save those who are eagerly waiting for him.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 7
10 Again the Lord spoke to Ahaz: 11 “Ask a sign of the Lord your God; let it be deep as Sheol or high as heaven.” 12 But Ahaz said, “I will not ask, and I will not put the Lord to the test.” 13 And he said, “Hear then, O house of David! Is it too little for you to weary men, that you weary my God also? 14 Therefore the Lord himself will give you a sign. Behold, the virgin shall conceive and bear a son, and shall call his name Immanuel.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 11
32 And what more shall I say? For time would fail me to tell of Gideon, Barak, Samson, Jephthah, of David and Samuel and the prophets— 33 who through faith conquered kingdoms, enforced justice, obtained promises, stopped the mouths of lions, 34 quenched the power of fire, escaped the edge of the sword, were made strong out of weakness, became mighty in war, put foreign armies to flight. 35 Women received back their dead by resurrection. Some were tortured, refusing to accept release, so that they might rise again to a better life. 36 Others suffered mocking and flogging, and even chains and imprisonment. 37 They were stoned, they were sawn in two,[a] they were killed with the sword. They went about in skins of sheep and goats, destitute, afflicted, mistreated— 38 of whom the world was not worthy—wandering about in deserts and mountains, and in dens and caves of the earth.

39 And all these, though commended through their faith, did not receive what was promised, 40 since God had provided something better for us, that apart from us they should not be made perfect.


----------



## formula1

James 2
21 Was not Abraham our father justified by works when he offered up his son Isaac on the altar? 22 You see that faith was active along with his works, and faith was completed by his works; 23 and the Scripture was fulfilled that says, “Abraham believed God, and it was counted to him as righteousness”—and he was called a friend of God. 24 You see that a person is justified by works and not by faith alone. 25 And in the same way was not also Rahab the prostitute justified by works when she received the messengers and sent them out by another way? 26 For as the body apart from the spirit is dead, so also faith apart from works is dead.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 2
20 For what credit is it if, when you sin and are beaten for it, you endure? But if when you do good and suffer for it you endure, this is a gracious thing in the sight of God. 21 For to this you have been called, because Christ also suffered for you, leaving you an example, so that you might follow in his steps. 22 He committed no sin, neither was deceit found in his mouth. 23 When he was reviled, he did not revile in return; when he suffered, he did not threaten, but continued entrusting himself to him who judges justly. 24 He himself bore our sins in his body on the tree, that we might die to sin and live to righteousness. By his wounds you have been healed.


----------



## formula1

1 John 1:9
If we confess our sins, he is faithful and *just* to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.


----------



## formula1

*1 John 2
26 I write these things to you about those who are trying to deceive you. 27 But the anointing that you received from him abides in you, and you have no need that anyone should teach you. But as his anointing teaches you about everything, and is true, and is no lie—just as it has taught you, abide in him.*


----------



## formula1

1 John 3
19 By this we shall know that we are of the truth and reassure our heart before him; 20 for whenever our heart condemns us, God is greater than our heart, and he knows everything. 21 Beloved, if our heart does not condemn us, we have confidence before God; 22 and whatever we ask we receive from him, because we keep his commandments and do what pleases him. 23 And this is his commandment, that we believe in the name of his Son Jesus Christ and love one another, just as he has commanded us. 24 Whoever keeps his commandments abides in God, and God in him. And by this we know that he abides in us, by the Spirit whom he has given us.


----------



## formula1

2 John 1
6 And this is love, that we walk according to his commandments; this is the commandment, just as you have heard from the beginning, so that you should walk in it. 7 For many deceivers have gone out into the world, those who do not confess the coming of Jesus Christ in the flesh. Such a one is the deceiver and the antichrist. 8 Watch yourselves, so that you may not lose what we have worked for, but may win a full reward.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 15 
1 Then I saw another sign in heaven, great and amazing, seven angels with seven plagues, which are the last, for with them the wrath of God is finished.  2 And I saw what appeared to be a sea of glass mingled with fire—and also those who had conquered the beast and its image and the number of its name, standing beside the sea of glass with harps of God in their hands. 3 And they sing the song of Moses, the servant of God, and the song of the Lamb, saying, 

“Great and amazing are your deeds, O Lord God the Almighty!  Just and true are your ways, O King of the nations!
4 Who will not fear, O Lord, and glorify your name?  For you alone are holy. All nations will come and worship you, for your righteous acts have been revealed.”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 19 
1 After this I heard what seemed to be the loud voice of a great multitude in heaven, crying out, “Hallelujah! Salvation and glory and power belong to our God,
2  for his judgments are true and just; for he has judged the great prostitute who corrupted the earth with her immorality, and has avenged on her the blood of his servants.”


----------



## formula1

Genesis 9 
1 And God blessed Noah and his sons and said to them, “Be fruitful and multiply and fill the earth. 2 The fear of you and the dread of you shall be upon every beast of the earth and upon every bird of the heavens, upon everything that creeps on the ground and all the fish of the sea. Into your hand they are delivered. 3 Every moving thing that lives shall be food for you. And as I gave you the green plants, I give you everything. 4 But you shall not eat flesh with its life, that is, its blood. 5 And for your lifeblood I will require a reckoning: from every beast I will require it and from man. From his fellow man I will require a reckoning for the life of man.

6 “Whoever sheds the blood of man,
    by man shall his blood be shed,
for God made man in his own image.

7 And you, be fruitful and multiply, increase greatly on the earth and multiply in it.”


----------



## formula1

Genesis 15
 1 After these things the word of the Lord came to Abram in a vision: “Fear not, Abram, I am your shield; your reward shall be very great.” 2 But Abram said, “O Lord God, what will you give me, for I continue childless, and the heir of my house is Eliezer of Damascus?” 3 And Abram said, “Behold, you have given me no offspring, and a member of my household will be my heir.” 4 And behold, the word of the Lord came to him: “This man shall not be your heir; your very own son shall be your heir.” 5 And he brought him outside and said, “Look toward heaven, and number the stars, if you are able to number them.” Then he said to him, “So shall your offspring be.” 6 And he believed the Lord, and he counted it to him as righteousness.


----------



## formula1

Genesis 22
9 When they came to the place of which God had told him, Abraham built the altar there and laid the wood in order and bound Isaac his son and laid him on the altar, on top of the wood. 10 Then Abraham reached out his hand and took the knife to slaughter his son. 11 But the angel of the Lord called to him from heaven and said, “Abraham, Abraham!” And he said, “Here I am.” 12 He said, “Do not lay your hand on the boy or do anything to him, for now I know that you fear God, seeing you have not withheld your son, your only son, from me.” 13 And Abraham lifted up his eyes and looked, and behold, behind him was a ram, caught in a thicket by his horns. And Abraham went and took the ram and offered it up as a burnt offering instead of his son. 14 So Abraham called the name of that place, “The Lord will provide”; as it is said to this day, “On the mount of the Lord it shall be provided.”


----------



## formula1

Exodus 14
10 When Pharaoh drew near, the people of Israel lifted up their eyes, and behold, the Egyptians were marching after them, and they feared greatly. And the people of Israel cried out to the Lord. 11 They said to Moses, “Is it because there are no graves in Egypt that you have taken us away to die in the wilderness? What have you done to us in bringing us out of Egypt? 12 Is not this what we said to you in Egypt: ‘Leave us alone that we may serve the Egyptians’? For it would have been better for us to serve the Egyptians than to die in the wilderness.” 13 And Moses said to the people, “Fear not, stand firm, and see the salvation of the Lord, which he will work for you today. For the Egyptians whom you see today, you shall never see again. 14 The Lord will fight for you, and you have only to be silent.”


----------



## formula1

Deuteronomy 10
12 “And now, Israel, what does the Lord your God require of you, but to fear the Lord your God, to walk in all his ways, to love him, to serve the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul, 13 and to keep the commandments and statutes of the Lord, which I am commanding you today for your good?


----------



## formula1

Joshua 24
14 “Now therefore fear the Lord and serve him in sincerity and in faithfulness. Put away the gods that your fathers served beyond the River and in Egypt, and serve the Lord. 15 And if it is evil in your eyes to serve the Lord, choose this day whom you will serve, whether the gods your fathers served in the region beyond the River, or the gods of the Amorites in whose land you dwell. But as for me and my house, we will serve the Lord.”


----------



## formula1

1 Samuel 12
19 And all the people said to Samuel, “Pray for your servants to the Lord your God, that we may not die, for we have added to all our sins this evil, to ask for ourselves a king.” 20 And Samuel said to the people, “Do not be afraid; you have done all this evil. Yet do not turn aside from following the Lord, but serve the Lord with all your heart. 21 And do not turn aside after empty things that cannot profit or deliver, for they are empty. 22 For the Lord will not forsake his people, for his great name's sake, because it has pleased the Lord to make you a people for himself. 23 Moreover, as for me, far be it from me that I should sin against the Lord by ceasing to pray for you, and I will instruct you in the good and the right way. 24 Only fear the Lord and serve him faithfully with all your heart. For consider what great things he has done for you.


----------



## formula1

1 Chronicles 16
23 Sing to the Lord, all the earth! Tell of his salvation from day to day.
24 Declare his glory among the nations, his marvelous works among all the peoples!
25 For great is the Lord, and greatly to be praised, and he is to be feared above all gods.
26 For all the gods of the peoples are worthless idols, but the Lord made the heavens.
27 Splendor and majesty are before him; strength and joy are in his place.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 19 
7 The law of the Lord is perfect, reviving the soul; the testimony of the Lord is sure, making wise the simple;
8 the precepts of the Lord are right, rejoicing the heart; the commandment of the Lord is pure, enlightening the eyes;
9 the fear of the Lord is clean, enduring foreve*r, t*he rules of the Lord are true, and righteous altogether.
10 More to be desired are they than gold, even much fine gold; sweeter also than. honey and drippings of the honeycomb.
11 Moreover, by them is your servant warned; in keeping them there is great reward.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 23
1 The Lord is my shepherd; I shall not want.
2 He makes me lie down in green pastures.  He leads me beside still waters.
3 He restores my soul.  He leads me in paths of righteousness for his name's sake.
4 Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,  I will fear no evil,
for you are with me;  your rod and your staff, they comfort me.
5 You prepare a table before me  in the presence of my enemies;  you anoint my head with oil; my cup overflows.
6 Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life, and I shall dwell in the house of the Lord forever.


----------



## formula1

Ask yourself these questions everyday!

Psalm 27:1

The Lord is my light and my salvation;    whom shall I fear?

The Lord is the stronghold of my life; of whom shall I be afraid?


----------



## formula1

Psalm 31:19
Oh, how abundant is your goodness, which you have stored up for those who *fear* you and worked for those who take refuge in you, in the sight of the children of mankind!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 34
4 I sought the Lord, and he answered me  and delivered me from all my fears.
5 Those who look to him are radiant, and their faces shall never be ashamed.
6 This poor man cried, and the Lord heard him and saved him out of all his troubles.
7 The angel of the Lord encamps around those who fear him, and delivers them.
8 Oh, taste and see that the Lord is good!  Blessed is the man who takes refuge in him!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 46 
1 God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble.
2 Therefore we will not fear though the earth gives way, though the mountains be moved into the heart of the sea,
3 though its waters roar and foam, though the mountains tremble at its swelling.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 49
5 Why should I fear in times of trouble, when the iniquity of those who cheat me surrounds me,
6 those who trust in their wealth and boast of the abundance of their riches?
7 Truly no man can ransom another, or give to God the price of his life,
8 for the ransom of their life is costly and can never suffice,
9 that he should live on forever and never see the pit.
10 For he sees that even the wise die;  the fool and the stupid alike must perish and leave their wealth to others.
11 Their graves are their homes forever,  their dwelling places to all generations, though they called lands by their own names.
12 Man in his pomp will not remain; he is like the beasts that perish.
13 This is the path of those who have foolish confidence; yet after them people approve of their boasts.
14 Like sheep they are appointed for Sheol; death shall be their shepherd, and the upright shall rule over them in the morning. Their form shall be consumed in Sheol, with no place to dwell.
15 But God will ransom my soul from the power of Sheol, for he will receive me.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 61
1 Hear my cry, O God, listen to my prayer;
2 from the end of the earth I call to you when my heart is faint.  Lead me to the rock  that is higher than I,
3 for you have been my refuge, a strong tower against the enemy.
4 Let me dwell in your tent forever!  Let me take refuge under the shelter of your wings! Selah
5 For you, O God, have heard my vows; you have given me the heritage of those who fear your name.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 66
16 Come and hear, all you who fear God, and I will tell what he has done for my soul.
17 I cried to him with my mouth, and high praise was on my tongue.
18 If I had cherished iniquity in my heart, the Lord would not have listened.
19 But truly God has listened; he has attended to the voice of my prayer.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 85
8 Let me hear what God the Lord will speak, for he will speak peace to his people, to his saints; but let them not turn back to folly.
9 Surely his salvation is near to those who fear him, that glory may dwell in our land.
10 Steadfast love and faithfulness meet; righteousness and peace kiss each other.
11 Faithfulness springs up from the ground, and righteousness looks down from the sky.
12 Yes, the Lord will give what is good  and our land will yield its increase.
13 Righteousness will go before him and make his footsteps a way.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 86
6 Give ear, O Lord, to my prayer; listen to my plea for grace.
7 In the day of my trouble I call upon you, for you answer me.
8 There is none like you among the gods, O Lord, nor are there any works like yours.
9 All the nations you have made shall come and worship before you, O Lord, and shall glorify your name.
10 For you are great and do wondrous things; you alone are God.
11 Teach me your way, O Lord, that I may walk in your truth; unite my heart to fear your name.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 91
1 He who dwells in the shelter of the Most High will abide in the shadow of the Almighty.
2 I will say to the Lord, “My refuge and my fortress, my God, in whom I trust.”
3 For he will deliver you from the snare of the fowler and from the deadly pestilence.
4 He will cover you with his pinions, and under his wings you will find refuge; his faithfulness is a shield and buckler.
5 You will not fear the terror of the night, nor the arrow that flies by day,
6 nor the pestilence that stalks in darkness,  nor the destruction that wastes at noonday.
7 A thousand may fall at your side, ten thousand at your right hand, but it will not come near you.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 103
8 The Lord is merciful and gracious, slow to anger and abounding in steadfast love.
9 He will not always chide, nor will he keep his anger forever.
10 He does not deal with us according to our sins, nor repay us according to our iniquities.
11 For as high as the heavens are above the earth, so great is his steadfast love toward those who fear him;
12 as far as the east is from the west, so far does he remove our transgressions from us.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 111:10
The *fear* of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom; all those who practice it have a good understanding. His praise endures forever!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 118
5 Out of my distress I called on the Lord;
    the Lord answered me and set me free.
6 The Lord is on my side; I will not fear.
    What can man do to me?


----------



## formula1

Psalm 119
73 Your hands have made and fashioned me; give me understanding that I may learn your commandments.
74 Those who fear you shall see me and rejoice, because I have hoped in your word.
75 I know, O Lord, that your rules are righteous, and that in faithfulness you have afflicted me.
76 Let your steadfast love comfort me according to your promise to your servant.
77 Let your mercy come to me, that I may live; for your law is my delight.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 128 
1 Blessed is everyone who fears the Lord,  who walks in his ways!
2 You shall eat the fruit of the labor of your hands;  you shall be blessed, and it shall be well with you.
3 Your wife will be like a fruitful vine within your house; your children will be like olive shoots around your table.
4 Behold, thus shall the man be blessed who fears the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 139
13 For you formed my inward parts; you knitted me together in my mother's womb.
14 I praise you, for I am fearfully and wonderfully made.  Wonderful are your works; my soul knows it very well.
15 My frame was not hidden from you, when I was being made in secret, intricately woven in the depths of the earth.
16 Your eyes saw my unformed substance; in your book were written, every one of them, the days that were formed for me, when as yet there was none of them.
17 How precious to me are your thoughts, O God!  How vast is the sum of them!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 147
 7 Sing to the Lord with thanksgiving; make melody to our God on the lyre!
8 He covers the heavens with clouds, he prepares rain for the earth; he makes grass grow on the hills.
9 He gives to the beasts their food, and to the young ravens that cry.
10 His delight is not in the strength of the horse, nor his pleasure in the legs of a man,
11 but the Lord takes pleasure in those who fear him, in those who hope in his steadfast love.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 1:7
The *fear* of the Lord is the beginning of knowledge; fools despise wisdom and instruction.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 2 
1 My son, if you receive my words and treasure up my commandments with you,
2 making your ear attentive to wisdom and inclining your heart to understanding;
3 yes, if you call out for insight and raise your voice for understanding,
4 if you seek it like silver and search for it as for hidden treasures,
5 then you will understand the fear of the Lord and find the knowledge of God.
6 For the Lord gives wisdom; from his mouth come knowledge and understanding;
7 he stores up sound wisdom for the upright;  he is a shield to those who walk in integrity,
8 guarding the paths of justice and watching over the way of his saints.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 3
7 Be not wise in your own eyes; fear the Lord, and turn away from evil.
8 It will be healing to your flesh and refreshment to your bones.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 8
12 “I, wisdom, dwell with prudence, and I find knowledge and discretion.
13 The fear of the Lord is hatred of evil.  Pride and arrogance and the way of evil and perverted speech I hate.
14 I have counsel and sound wisdom; I have insight; I have strength.
15 By me kings reign, and rulers decree what is just;
16 by me princes rule, and nobles, all who govern justly.
17 I love those who love me, and those who seek me diligently find me.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 9
7 Whoever corrects a scoffer gets himself abuse, and he who reproves a wicked man incurs injury.
8 Do not reprove a scoffer, or he will hate you; reprove a wise man, and he will love you.
9 Give instruction to a wise man, and he will be still wiser; teach a righteous man, and he will increase in learning.
10 The fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom, and the knowledge of the Holy One is insight.
11 For by me your days will be multiplied and years will be added to your life.
12 If you are wise, you are wise for yourself, if you scoff, you alone will bear it.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 10:27
The fear of the Lord prolongs life, but the years of the wicked will be short.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 14:2
Whoever walks in uprightness fears the Lord, but he who is devious in his ways despises him.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 14
26 In the fear of the Lord one has strong confidence, and his children will have a refuge.
27 The fear of the Lord is a fountain of life, that one may turn away from the snares of death.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 15:16
Better is a little with the fear of the Lord than great treasure and trouble with it.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 15:33
The fear of the Lord is instruction in wisdom, and humility comes before honor.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 16:6
By steadfast love and faithfulness iniquity is atoned for, and by the fear of the Lord one turns away from evil.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 19:23
The fear of the Lord leads to life, and whoever has it rests satisfied; he will not be visited by harm.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 22:4
The reward for humility and fear of the Lord is riches and honor and life.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 23:17
Let not your heart envy sinners, but continue in the fear of the Lord all the day.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 28:14
Blessed is the one who fears the Lord always, but whoever hardens his heart will fall into calamity.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 29:25
The fear of man lays a snare, but whoever trusts in the Lord is safe.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 3:14
I perceived that whatever God does endures forever; nothing can be added to it, nor anything taken from it. God has done it, so that people fear before him.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 5
4 When you vow a vow to God, do not delay paying it, for he has no pleasure in fools. Pay what you vow. 5 It is better that you should not vow than that you should vow and not pay. 6 Let not your mouth lead you[c] into sin, and do not say before the messenger[d] that it was a mistake. Why should God be angry at your voice and destroy the work of your hands? 7 For when dreams increase and words grow many, there is vanity;[e] but[f] God is the one you must fear.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 7
15 In my vain life I have seen everything. There is a righteous man who perishes in his righteousness, and there is a wicked man who prolongs his life in his evildoing. 16 Be not overly righteous, and do not make yourself too wise. Why should you destroy yourself? 17 Be not overly wicked, neither be a fool. Why should you die before your time? 18 It is good that you should take hold of this, and from that withhold not your hand, for the one who fears God shall come out from both of them.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 8 
10 Then I saw the wicked buried. They used to go in and out of the holy place and were praised in the city where they had done such things. This also is vanity. 11 Because the sentence against an evil deed is not executed speedily, the heart of the children of man is fully set to do evil. 12 Though a sinner does evil a hundred times and prolongs his life, yet I know that it will be well with those who fear God, because they fear before him. 13 But it will not be well with the wicked, neither will he prolong his days like a shadow, because he does not fear before God.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 12
13 The end of the matter; all has been heard. Fear God and keep his commandments, for this is the whole duty of man. 14 For God will bring every deed into judgment, with every secret thing, whether good or evil.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 8
11 For the Lord spoke thus to me with his strong hand upon me, and warned me not to walk in the way of this people, saying: 12 “Do not call conspiracy all that this people calls conspiracy, and do not fear what they fear, nor be in dread. 13 But the Lord of hosts, him you shall honor as holy. Let him be your fear, and let him be your dread.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 11
1 There shall come forth a shoot from the stump of Jesse and a branch from his roots shall bear fruit.
2 And the Spirit of the Lord shall rest upon him, the Spirit of wisdom and understanding, the Spirit of counsel and might, the Spirit of knowledge and the fear of the Lord.
3 And his delight shall be in the fear of the Lord.  He shall not judge by what his eyes see, or decide disputes by what his ears hear,
4 but with righteousness he shall judge the poor, and decide with equity for the meek of the earth;  and he shall strike the earth with the rod of his mouth, and with the breath of his lips he shall kill the wicked.
5 Righteousness shall be the belt of his waist and faithfulness the belt of his loins.
 6 The wolf shall dwell with the lamb, and the leopard shall lie down with the young goat, and the calf and the lion and the fattened calf together; and a little child shall lead them.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 33
 5 The Lord is exalted, for he dwells on high he will fill Zion with justice and righteousness,
6 and he will be the stability of your times, abundance of salvation, wisdom, and knowledge;  the fear of the Lord is Zion's treasure.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 41:13
For I, the Lord your God, hold your right hand; it is I who say to you, “*Fear* not, I am the one who helps you.”


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 44
6 Thus says the Lord, the King of Israel
    and his Redeemer, the Lord of hosts:
“I am the first and I am the last;
    besides me there is no god.
7 Who is like me? Let him proclaim it.
    Let him declare and set it before me,
since I appointed an ancient people.
    Let them declare what is to come, and what will happen.
8 Fear not, nor be afraid;
    have I not told you from of old and declared it?
    And you are my witnesses!
Is there a God besides me?
    There is no Rock; I know not any.”


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 51
7 “Listen to me, you who know righteousness, the people in whose heart is my law; fear not the reproach of man, nor be dismayed at their revilings.
8 For the moth will eat them up like a garment, and the worm will eat them like wool, but my righteousness will be forever  and my salvation to all generations.”


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 17
7 Blessed is the man who trusts in the Lord, whose trust is the Lord.
8 He is like a tree planted by water, that sends out its roots by the stream, and does not fear when heat comes, for its leaves remain green, and is not anxious in the year of drought, for it does not cease to bear fruit.”


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 32
37 Behold, I will gather them from all the countries to which I drove them in my anger and my wrath and in great indignation. I will bring them back to this place, and I will make them dwell in safety. 38 And they shall be my people, and I will be their God. 39 I will give them one heart and one way, that they may fear me forever, for their own good and the good of their children after them. 40 I will make with them an everlasting covenant, that I will not turn away from doing good to them. And I will put the fear of me in their hearts, that they may not turn from me. 41 I will rejoice in doing them good, and I will plant them in this land in faithfulness, with all my heart and all my soul.


----------



## formula1

Daniel 6
25 Then King Darius wrote to all the peoples, nations, and languages that dwell in all the earth: “Peace be multiplied to you. 26 I make a decree, that in all my royal dominion people are to tremble and fear before the God of Daniel, for he is the living God, enduring forever; his kingdom shall never be destroyed, and his dominion shall be to the end.
27 He delivers and rescues; he works signs and wonders in heaven and on earth, he who has saved Daniel from the power of the lions.”


----------



## formula1

Malachi 4
1 For behold, the day is coming, burning like an oven, when all the arrogant and all evildoers will be stubble. The day that is coming shall set them ablaze, says the Lord of hosts, so that it will leave them neither root nor branch. 2 But for you who fear my name, the sun of righteousness shall rise with healing in its wings. You shall go out leaping like calves from the stall. 3 And you shall tread down the wicked, for they will be ashes under the soles of your feet, on the day when I act, says the Lord of hosts.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 1
18 Now the birth of Jesus Christ took place in this way. When his mother Mary had been betrothed to Joseph, before they came together she was found to be with child from the Holy Spirit. 19 And her husband Joseph, being a just man and unwilling to put her to shame, resolved to divorce her quietly. 20 But as he considered these things, behold, an angel of the Lord appeared to him in a dream, saying, “Joseph, son of David, do not fear to take Mary as your wife, for that which is conceived in her is from the Holy Spirit. 21 She will bear a son, and you shall call his name Jesus, for he will save his people from their sins.”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 10
26 So have no fear of them, for nothing is covered that will not be revealed, or hidden that will not be known. 27 What I tell you in the dark, say in the light, and what you hear whispered, proclaim on the housetops. 28 And do not fear those who kill the body but cannot kill the soul. Rather fear him who can destroy both soul and body in ****. 29 Are not two sparrows sold for a penny? And not one of them will fall to the ground apart from your Father. 30 But even the hairs of your head are all numbered. 31 Fear not, therefore; you are of more value than many sparrows. 32 So everyone who acknowledges me before men, I also will acknowledge before my Father who is in heaven, 33 but whoever denies me before men, I also will deny before my Father who is in heaven.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 17 
1 And after six days Jesus took with him Peter and James, and John his brother, and led them up a high mountain by themselves. 2 And he was transfigured before them, and his face shone like the sun, and his clothes became white as light. 3 And behold, there appeared to them Moses and Elijah, talking with him. 4 And Peter said to Jesus, “Lord, it is good that we are here. If you wish, I will make three tents here, one for you and one for Moses and one for Elijah.” 5 He was still speaking when, behold, a bright cloud overshadowed them, and a voice from the cloud said, “This is my beloved Son,[a] with whom I am well pleased; listen to him.” 6 When the disciples heard this, they fell on their faces and were terrified. 7 But Jesus came and touched them, saying, “Rise, and have no fear.”


----------



## formula1

Mttthew 28
1 Now after the Sabbath, toward the dawn of the first day of the week, Mary Magdalene and the other Mary went to see the tomb. 2 And behold, there was a great earthquake, for an angel of the Lord descended from heaven and came and rolled back the stone and sat on it. 3 His appearance was like lightning, and his clothing white as snow. 4 And for fear of him the guards trembled and became like dead men. 5 But the angel said to the women, “Do not be afraid, for I know that you seek Jesus who was crucified. 6 He is not here, for he has risen, as he said. Come, see the place where lay. 7 Then go quickly and tell his disciples that he has risen from the dead, and behold, he is going before you to Galilee; there you will see him. See, I have told you.”


----------



## formula1

Mark 4
35 On that day, when evening had come, he said to them, “Let us go across to the other side.” 36 And leaving the crowd, they took him with them in the boat, just as he was. And other boats were with him. 37 And a great windstorm arose, and the waves were breaking into the boat, so that the boat was already filling. 38 But he was in the stern, asleep on the cushion. And they woke him and said to him, “Teacher, do you not care that we are perishing?” 39 And he awoke and rebuked the wind and said to the sea, “Peace! Be still!” And the wind ceased, and there was a great calm. 40 He said to them, “Why are you so afraid? Have you still no faith?” 41 And they were filled with great fear and said to one another, “Who then is this, that even the wind and the sea obey him?”


----------



## formula1

Mark 5
25 And there was a woman who had had a discharge of blood for twelve years, 26 and who had suffered much under many physicians, and had spent all that she had, and was no better but rather grew worse. 27 She had heard the reports about Jesus and came up behind him in the crowd and touched his garment. 28 For she said, “If I touch even his garments, I will be made well.” 29 And immediately the flow of blood dried up, and she felt in her body that she was healed of her disease. 30 And Jesus, perceiving in himself that power had gone out from him, immediately turned about in the crowd and said, “Who touched my garments?” 31 And his disciples said to him, “You see the crowd pressing around you, and yet you say, ‘Who touched me?’” 32 And he looked around to see who had done it. 33 But the woman, knowing what had happened to her, came in fear and trembling and fell down before him and told him the whole truth. 34 And he said to her, “Daughter, your faith has made you well; go in peace, and be healed of your disease.”


----------



## formula1

Luke 1
46 And Mary said, “My soul magnifies the Lord,
47  and my spirit rejoices in God my Savior,
48 for he has looked on the humble estate of his servant.  For behold, from now on all generations will call me blessed;
49 for he who is mighty has done great things for me, and holy is his name.
50 And his mercy is for those who fear him from generation to generation.


----------



## formula1

Luke 2
8 And in the same region there were shepherds out in the field, keeping watch over their flock by night. 9 And an angel of the Lord appeared to them, and the glory of the Lord shone around them, and they were filled with great fear. 10 And the angel said to them, “Fear not, for behold, I bring you good news of great joy that will be for all the people. 11 For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Savior, who is Christ the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Luke 7
11 Soon afterward he went to a town called Nain, and his disciples and a great crowd went with him. 12 As he drew near to the gate of the town, behold, a man who had died was being carried out, the only son of his mother, and she was a widow, and a considerable crowd from the town was with her. 13 And when the Lord saw her, he had compassion on her and said to her, “Do not weep.” 14 Then he came up and touched the bier, and the bearers stood still. And he said, “Young man, I say to you, arise.” 15 And the dead man sat up and began to speak, and Jesus gave him to his mother. 16 Fear seized them all, and they glorified God, saying, “A great prophet has arisen among us!” and “God has visited his people!”


----------



## formula1

Luke 8
49 While he was still speaking, someone from the ruler's house came and said, “Your daughter is dead; do not trouble the Teacher any more.” 50 But Jesus on hearing this answered him, “Do not fear; only believe, and she will be well.” 51 And when he came to the house, he allowed no one to enter with him, except Peter and John and James, and the father and mother of the child. 52 And all were weeping and mourning for her, but he said, “Do not weep, for she is not dead but sleeping.” 53 And they laughed at him, knowing that she was dead. 54 But taking her by the hand he called, saying, “Child, arise.” 55 And her spirit returned, and she got up at once. And he directed that something should be given her to eat. 56 And her parents were amazed, but he charged them to tell no one what had happened.


----------



## formula1

Luke 12
32 “Fear not, little flock, for it is your Father's good pleasure to give you the kingdom. 33 Sell your possessions, and give to the needy. Provide yourselves with moneybags that do not grow old, with a treasure in the heavens that does not fail, where no thief approaches and no moth destroys. 34 For where your treasure is, there will your heart be also.


----------



## formula1

Luke 18 
1 And he told them a parable to the effect that they ought always to pray and not lose heart. 2 He said, “In a certain city there was a judge who neither feared God nor respected man. 3 And there was a widow in that city who kept coming to him and saying, ‘Give me justice against my adversary.’ 4 For a while he refused, but afterward he said to himself, ‘Though I neither fear God nor respect man, 5 yet because this widow keeps bothering me, I will give her justice, so that she will not beat me down by her continual coming.’” 6 And the Lord said, “Hear what the unrighteous judge says. 7 And will not God give justice to his elect, who cry to him day and night? Will he delay long over them? 8 I tell you, he will give justice to them speedily. Nevertheless, when the Son of Man comes, will he find faith on earth?”


----------



## formula1

Luke 20
19 The scribes and the chief priests sought to lay hands on him at that very hour, for they perceived that he had told this parable against them, but they feared the people. 20 So they watched him and sent spies, who pretended to be sincere, that they might catch him in something he said, so as to deliver him up to the authority and jurisdiction of the governor. 21 So they asked him, “Teacher, we know that you speak and teach rightly, and show no partiality,[d] but truly teach the way of God. 22 Is it lawful for us to give tribute to Caesar, or not?” 23 But he perceived their craftiness, and said to them, 24 “Show me a denarius.  Whose likeness and inscription does it have?” They said, “Caesar's.” 25 He said to them, “Then render to Caesar the things that are Caesar's, and to God the things that are God's.” 26 And they were not able in the presence of the people to catch him in what he said, but marveling at his answer they became silent.


----------



## formula1

Luke 21
25 “And there will be signs in sun and moon and stars, and on the earth distress of nations in perplexity because of the roaring of the sea and the waves, 26 people fainting with fear and with foreboding of what is coming on the world. For the powers of the heavens will be shaken. 27 And then they will see the Son of Man coming in a cloud with power and great glory. 28 Now when these things begin to take place, straighten up and raise your heads, because your redemption is drawing near.”


----------



## formula1

Luke 23
39 One of the criminals who were hanged railed at him saying, “Are you not the Christ? Save yourself and us!” 40 But the other rebuked him, saying, “Do you not fear God, since you are under the same sentence of condemnation? 41 And we indeed justly, for we are receiving the due reward of our deeds; but this man has done nothing wrong.” 42 And he said, “Jesus, remember me when you come into your kingdom.” 43 And he said to him, “Truly, I say to you, today you will be with me in paradise.”


----------



## formula1

John 12
12 The next day the large crowd that had come to the feast heard that Jesus was coming to Jerusalem. 13 So they took branches of palm trees and went out to meet him, crying out, “Hosanna! Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord, even the King of Israel!” 14 And Jesus found a young donkey and sat on it, just as it is written,

15 “Fear not, daughter of Zion; behold, your king is coming, sitting on a donkey's colt!”


----------



## formula1

John 20
19 On the evening of that day, the first day of the week, the doors being locked where the disciples were for fear of the Jews,[c] Jesus came and stood among them and said to them, “Peace be with you.” 20 When he had said this, he showed them his hands and his side. Then the disciples were glad when they saw the Lord. 21 Jesus said to them again, “Peace be with you. As the Father has sent me, even so I am sending you.” 22 And when he had said this, he breathed on them and said to them, “Receive the Holy Spirit. 23 If you forgive the sins of any, they are forgiven them; if you withhold forgiveness from any, it is withheld.”


----------



## formula1

Acts 5 
1 But a man named Ananias, with his wife Sapphira, sold a piece of property, 2 and with his wife's knowledge he kept back for himself some of the proceeds and brought only a part of it and laid it at the apostles' feet. 3 But Peter said, “Ananias, why has Satan filled your heart to lie to the Holy Spirit and to keep back for yourself part of the proceeds of the land? 4 While it remained unsold, did it not remain your own? And after it was sold, was it not at your disposal? Why is it that you have contrived this deed in your heart? You have not lied to man but to God.” 5 When Ananias heard these words, he fell down and breathed his last. And great fear came upon all who heard of it.


----------



## formula1

Acts 10
34 So Peter opened his mouth and said: “Truly I understand that God shows no partiality, 35 but in every nation anyone who fears him and does what is right is acceptable to him.


----------



## formula1

Acts 16
25 About midnight Paul and Silas were praying and singing hymns to God, and the prisoners were listening to them, 26 and suddenly there was a great earthquake, so that the foundations of the prison were shaken. And immediately all the doors were opened, and everyone's bonds were unfastened. 27 When the jailer woke and saw that the prison doors were open, he drew his sword and was about to kill himself, supposing that the prisoners had escaped. 28 But Paul cried with a loud voice, “Do not harm yourself, for we are all here.” 29 And the jailer[e] called for lights and rushed in, and trembling with fear he fell down before Paul and Silas. 30 Then he brought them out and said, “Sirs, what must I do to be saved?” 31 And they said, “Believe in the Lord Jesus, and you will be saved, you and your household.” 32 And they spoke the word of the Lord to him and to all who were in his house. 33 And he took them the same hour of the night and washed their wounds; and he was baptized at once, he and all his family. 34 Then he brought them up into his house and set food before them. And he rejoiced along with his entire household that he had believed in God.


----------



## formula1

Acts 19
11 And God was doing extraordinary miracles by the hands of Paul, 12 so that even handkerchiefs or aprons that had touched his skin were carried away to the sick, and their diseases left them and the evil spirits came out of them. 13 Then some of the itinerant Jewish exorcists undertook to invoke the name of the Lord Jesus over those who had evil spirits, saying, “I adjure you by the Jesus whom Paul proclaims.” 14 Seven sons of a Jewish high priest named Sceva were doing this. 15 But the evil spirit answered them, “Jesus I know, and Paul I recognize, but who are you?” 16 And the man in whom was the evil spirit leaped on them, mastered all[d] of them and overpowered them, so that they fled out of that house naked and wounded. 17 And this became known to all the residents of Ephesus, both Jews and Greeks. And fear fell upon them all, and the name of the Lord Jesus was extolled.


----------



## formula1

Romans 8
13 For if you live according to the flesh you will die, but if by the Spirit you put to death the deeds of the body, you will live. 14 For all who are led by the Spirit of God are sons of God. 15 For you did not receive the spirit of slavery to fall back into fear, but you have received the Spirit of adoption as sons, by whom we cry, “Abba! Father!” 16 The Spirit himself bears witness with our spirit that we are children of God, 17 and if children, then heirs—heirs of God and fellow heirs with Christ, provided we suffer with him in order that we may also be glorified with him.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 2
1 And I, when I came to you, brothers, I did not come proclaiming to you the testimony of God with lofty speech or wisdom. 2 For I decided to know nothing among you except Jesus Christ and him crucified. 3 And I was with you in weakness and in fear and much trembling, 4 and my speech and my message were not in plausible words of wisdom, but in demonstration of the Spirit and of power, 5 so that your faith might not rest in the wisdom of men but in the power of God.


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 7:1
Since we have these promises, beloved, let us cleanse ourselves from every defilement of body and spirit, bringing holiness to completion in the fear of God.


----------



## formula1

Philippians 2
12 Therefore, my beloved, as you have always obeyed, so now, not only as in my presence but much more in my absence, work out your own salvation with fear and trembling, 13 for it is God who works in you, both to will and to work for his good pleasure.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 1
6 For this reason I remind you to fan into flame the gift of God, which is in you through the laying on of my hands, 7 for God gave us a spirit not of fear but of power and love and self-control.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 2
14 Since therefore the children share in flesh and blood, he himself likewise partook of the same things, that through death he might destroy the one who has the power of death, that is, the devil, 15 and deliver all those who through fear of death were subject to lifelong slavery.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 3:16-4:1
16 For who were those who heard and yet rebelled? Was it not all those who left Egypt led by Moses? 17 And with whom was he provoked for forty years? Was it not with those who sinned, whose bodies fell in the wilderness? 18 And to whom did he swear that they would not enter his rest, but to those who were disobedient? 19 So we see that they were unable to enter because of unbelief.

1 Therefore, while the promise of entering his rest still stands, let us fear lest any of you should seem to have failed to reach it.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 10
26 For if we go on sinning deliberately after receiving the knowledge of the truth, there no longer remains a sacrifice for sins, 27 but a fearful expectation of judgment, and a fury of fire that will consume the adversaries. 28 Anyone who has set aside the law of Moses dies without mercy on the evidence of two or three witnesses. 29 How much worse punishment, do you think, will be deserved by the one who has trampled underfoot the Son of God, and has profaned the blood of the covenant by which he was sanctified, and has outraged the Spirit of grace? 30 For we know him who said, “Vengeance is mine; I will repay.” And again, “The Lord will judge his people.” 31 It is a fearful thing to fall into the hands of the living God.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 11:7
By faith Noah, being warned by God concerning events as yet unseen, in reverent fear constructed an ark for the saving of his household. By this he condemned the world and became an heir of the righteousness that comes by faith.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 13
1 Let brotherly love continue. 2 Do not neglect to show hospitality to strangers, for thereby some have entertained angels unawares. 3 Remember those who are in prison, as though in prison with them, and those who are mistreated, since you also are in the body. 4 Let marriage be held in honor among all, and let the marriage bed be undefiled, for God will judge the sexually immoral and adulterous. 5 Keep your life free from love of money, and be content with what you have, for he has said, “I will never leave you nor forsake you.” 6 So we can confidently say,

“The Lord is my helper; I will not fear; what can man do to me?”


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 1
17 And if you call on him as Father who judges impartially according to each one's deeds, conduct yourselves with fear throughout the time of your exile, 18 knowing that you were ransomed from the futile ways inherited from your forefathers, not with perishable things such as silver or gold, 19 but with the precious blood of Christ, like that of a lamb without blemish or spot.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 2
13 Be subject for the Lord's sake to every human institution, whether it be to the emperor as supreme, 14 or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good. 15 For this is the will of God, that by doing good you should put to silence the ignorance of foolish people. 16 Live as people who are free, not using your freedom as a cover-up for evil, but living as servants of God. 17 Honor everyone. Love the brotherhood. Fear God. Honor the emperor.


----------



## formula1

And a Happy Easter to all! Today is the reason for your eternal victory!


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 3
14 But even if you should suffer for righteousness' sake, you will be blessed. Have no fear of them, nor be troubled, 15 but in your hearts honor Christ the Lord as holy, always being prepared to make a defense to anyone who asks you for a reason for the hope that is in you; yet do it with gentleness and respect, 16 having a good conscience, so that, when you are slandered, those who revile your good behavior in Christ may be put to shame.


----------



## formula1

1 John 4
16 So we have come to know and to believe the love that God has for us. God is love, and whoever abides in love abides in God, and God abides in him. 17 By this is love perfected with us, so that we may have confidence for the day of judgment, because as he is so also are we in this world. 18 There is no fear in love, but perfect love casts out fear. For fear has to do with punishment, and whoever fears has not been perfected in love.


----------



## formula1

Jude 1
17 But you must remember, beloved, the predictions of the apostles of our Lord Jesus Christ. 18 They said to you, “In the last time there will be scoffers, following their own ungodly passions.” 19 It is these who cause divisions, worldly people, devoid of the Spirit. 20 But you, beloved, building yourselves up in your most holy faith and praying in the Holy Spirit, 21 keep yourselves in the love of God, waiting for the mercy of our Lord Jesus Christ that leads to eternal life. 22 And have mercy on those who doubt; 23 save others by snatching them out of the fire; to others show mercy with fear, hating even the garment stained by the flesh.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 1
17 When I saw him, I fell at his feet as though dead. But he laid his right hand on me, saying, “Fear not, I am the first and the last, 18 and the living one. I died, and behold I am alive forevermore, and I have the keys Rof Death and Hades.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 2
9 “‘I know your tribulation and your poverty (but you are rich) and the slander of those who say that they are Jews and are not, but are a synagogue of Satan. 10 Do not fear what you are about to suffer. Behold, the devil is about to throw some of you into prison, that you may be tested, and for ten days you will have tribulation. Be faithful unto death, and I will give you the crown of life. 11 He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the churches. The one who conquers will not be hurt by the second death.’


----------



## formula1

Revelation 11
15 Then the seventh angel blew his trumpet, and there were loud voices in heaven, saying, “The kingdom of the world has become the kingdom of our Lord and of his Christ, and he shall reign forever and ever.” 16 And the twenty-four elders who sit on their thrones before God fell on their faces and worshiped God, 17 saying,

“We give thanks to you, Lord God Almighty  who is and who was, for you have taken your great power and begun to reign.
18 The nations raged, but your wrath came, and the time for the dead to be judged, and for rewarding your servants, the prophets and saints, and those who fear your name, both small and great, and for destroying the destroyers of the earth.”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 14
6 Then I saw another angel flying directly overhead, with an eternal gospel to proclaim to those who dwell on earth, to every nation and tribe and language and people. 7 And he said with a loud voice, “Fear God and give him glory, because the hour of his judgment has come, and worship him who made heaven and earth, the sea and the springs of water.”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 15
2 And I saw what appeared to be a sea of glass mingled with fire—and also those who had conquered the beast and its image and the number of its name, standing beside the sea of glass with harps of God in their hands. 3 And they sing the song of Moses, the servant of God, and the song of the Lamb, saying,

“Great and amazing are your deeds,
    O Lord God the Almighty!
Just and true are your ways,
    O King of the nations!
4 Who will not fear, O Lord,
    and glorify your name?
For you alone are holy.
    All nations will come
    and worship you,
for your righteous acts have been revealed.”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 19
4 And the twenty-four elders and the four living creatures fell down and worshiped God who was seated on the throne, saying, “Amen. Hallelujah!” 5 And from the throne came a voice saying,

“Praise our God, all you his servants, you who fear him, small and great.”


----------



## formula1

Genesis 2:9
And out of the ground the Lord God made to spring up every tree that is pleasant to the sight and good for food. The tree of life was in the midst of the garden, and the tree of the knowledge of good and *evil*.


----------



## formula1

Genesis 3
22 Then the Lord God said, “Behold, the man has become like one of us in knowing good and evil. Now, lest he reach out his hand and take also of the tree of life and eat, and live forever—” 23 therefore the Lord God sent him out from the garden of Eden to work the ground from which he was taken. 24 He drove out the man, and at the east of the garden of Eden he placed the cherubim and a flaming sword that turned every way to guard the way to the tree of life.


----------



## formula1

Genesis 6
5 The Lord saw that the wickedness of man was great in the earth, and that every intention of the thoughts of his heart was only evil continually. 6 And the Lord regretted that he had made man on the earth, and it grieved him to his heart. 7 So the Lord said, “I will blot out man whom I have created from the face of the land, man and animals and creeping things and birds of the heavens, for I am sorry that I have made them.” 8 But Noah found favor in the eyes of the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Genesis 8
20 Then Noah built an altar to the Lord and took some of every clean animal and some of every clean bird and offered burnt offerings on the altar. 21 And when the Lord smelled the pleasing aroma, the Lord said in his heart, “I will never again curse[a] the ground because of man, for the intention of man's heart is evil from his youth. Neither will I ever again strike down every living creature as I have done. 22 While the earth remains, seedtime and harvest, cold and heat, summer and winter, day and night, shall not cease.”


----------



## formula1

Genesis 50
15 When Joseph's brothers saw that their father was dead, they said, “It may be that Joseph will hate us and pay us back for all the evil that we did to him.” 16 So they sent a message to Joseph, saying, “Your father gave this command before he died: 17 ‘Say to Joseph, “Please forgive the transgression of your brothers and their sin, because they did evil to you.”’ And now, please forgive the transgression of the servants of the God of your father.” Joseph wept when they spoke to him. 18 His brothers also came and fell down before him and said, “Behold, we are your servants.” 19 But Joseph said to them, “Do not fear, for am I in the place of God? 20 As for you, you meant evil against me, but God meant it for good, to bring it about that many people should be kept alive, as they are today. 21 So do not fear; I will provide for you and your little ones.” Thus he comforted them and spoke kindly to them.


----------



## formula1

Exodus 5: 22-6:1
22 Then Moses turned to the Lord and said, “O Lord, why have you done evil to this people? Why did you ever send me? 23 For since I came to Pharaoh to speak in your name, he has done evil to this people, and you have not delivered your people at all.”

1 But the Lord said to Moses, “Now you shall see what I will do to Pharaoh; for with a strong hand he will send them out, and with a strong hand he will drive them out of his land.”


----------



## formula1

Exodus 23
1 “You shall not spread a false report. You shall not join hands with a wicked man to be a malicious witness. 2 You shall not fall in with the many to do evil, nor shall you bear witness in a lawsuit, siding with the many, so as to pervert justice, 3 nor shall you be partial to a poor man in his lawsuit.


----------



## formula1

Deuteronomy 7
12 And because you listen to these rules and keep and do them, the Lord your God will keep with you the covenant and the steadfast love that he swore to your fathers. 13 He will love you, bless you, and multiply you. He will also bless the fruit of your womb and the fruit of your ground, your grain and your wine and your oil, the increase of your herds and the young of your flock, in the land that he swore to your fathers to give you. 14 You shall be blessed above all peoples. There shall not be male or female barren among you or among your livestock. 15 And the Lord will take away from you all sickness, and none of the evil diseases of Egypt, which you knew, will he inflict on you, but he will lay them on all who hate you.


----------



## formula1

Joshua 24:15
And if it is *evil* in your eyes to serve the Lord, choose this day whom you will serve, whether the gods your fathers served in the region beyond the River, or the gods of the Amorites in whose land you dwell. But as for me and my house, we will serve the Lord.


----------



## formula1

1 Samuel 24
16 As soon as David had finished speaking these words to Saul, Saul said, “Is this your voice, my son David?” And Saul lifted up his voice and wept. 17 He said to David, “You are more righteous than I, for you have repaid me good, whereas I have repaid you evil. 18 And you have declared this day how you have dealt well with me, in that you did not kill me when the Lord put me into your hands. 19 For if a man finds his enemy, will he let him go away safe? So may the Lord reward you with good for what you have done to me this day. 20 And now, behold, I know that you shall surely be king, and that the kingdom of Israel shall be established in your hand.


----------



## formula1

1 Chronicles 21
16 And David lifted his eyes and saw the angel of the Lord standing between earth and heaven, and in his hand a drawn sword stretched out over Jerusalem. Then David and the elders, clothed in sackcloth, fell upon their faces. 17 And David said to God, “Was it not I who gave command to number the people? It is I who have sinned and done great evil. But these sheep, what have they done? Please let your hand, O Lord my God, be against me and against my father's house. But do not let the plague be on your people.”


----------



## formula1

2 Chronicles 36
15 The Lord, the God of their fathers, sent persistently to them by his messengers, because he had compassion on his people and on his dwelling place. 16 But they kept mocking the messengers of God, despising his words and scoffing at his prophets, until the wrath of the Lord rose against his people, until there was no remedy.


----------



## formula1

Job 2
7 So Satan went out from the presence of the Lord and struck Job with loathsome sores from the sole of his foot to the crown of his head. 8 And he took a piece of broken pottery with which to scrape himself while he sat in the ashes.  9 Then his wife said to him, “Do you still hold fast your integrity? Curse God and die.” 10 But he said to her, “You speak as one of the foolish women would speak. Shall we receive good from God, and shall we not receive evil?” In all this Job did not sin with his lips.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 5
3 O Lord, in the morning you hear my voice; in the morning I prepare a sacrifice for you and watch.
4 For you are not a God who delights in wickedness;  evil may not dwell with you.
5 The boastful shall not stand before your eyes; you hate all evildoers.
6 You destroy those who speak lies; the Lord abhors the bloodthirsty and deceitful man.
7 But I, through the abundance of your steadfast love, will enter your house.I will bow down toward your holy temple in the fear of you.
8 Lead me, O Lord, in your righteousness because of my enemies; make your way straight before me.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 15 
1 O Lord, who shall sojourn in your tent?  Who shall dwell on your holy hill?
2 He who walks blamelessly and does what is right and speaks truth in his heart;
3 who does not slander with his tongue and does no evil to his neighbor, nor takes up a reproach against his friend;
4 in whose eyes a vile person is despised  but who honors those who fear the Lord;
who swears to his own hurt and does not change;
5 who does not put out his money at interest and does not take a bribe against the innocent.  He who does these things shall never be moved.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 23
4 Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for you are with me; your rod and your staff, they comfort me.
5 You prepare a table before me in the presence of my enemies; you anoint my head with oil; my cup overflows.
6 Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life, and I shall dwell in the house of the Lord forever.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 27
1 The Lord is my light and my salvation whom shall I fear?  The Lord is the stronghold of my life; of whom shall I be afraid?
2 When evildoers assail me to eat up my flesh,my adversaries and foes, it is they who stumble and fall.
3 Though an army encamp against me, my heart shall not fear; though war arise against me, yet I will be confident.
4 One thing have I asked of the Lord, that will I seek after:that I may dwell in the house of the Lord all the days of my life, to gaze upon the beauty of the Lord  and to inquire in his temple.
5 For he will hide me in his shelter in the day of trouble; he will conceal me under the cover of his tent; he will lift me high upon a rock.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 34
12 What man is there who desires life and loves many days, that he may see good?
13 Keep your tongue from evil and your lips from speaking deceit.
14 Turn away from evil and do good; seek peace and pursue it.
15 The eyes of the Lord are toward the righteous and his ears toward their cry.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 37 
1 Fret not yourself because of evildoers; be not envious of wrongdoers!
2 For they will soon fade like the grass and wither like the green herb.
3 Trust in the Lord, and do good; dwell in the land and befriend faithfulness.
4 Delight yourself in the Lord, and he will give you the desires of your heart.
5 Commit your way to the Lord; trust in him, and he will act.
6 He will bring forth your righteousness as the light, and your justice as the noonday.
7 Be still before the Lord and wait patiently for him; fret not yourself over the one who prospers in his way, over the man who carries out evil devices!
8 Refrain from anger, and forsake wrath! Fret not yourself; it tends only to evil.
9 For the evildoers shall be cut off, but those who wait for the Lord shall inherit the land.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 91
9 Because you have made the Lord your dwelling place—the Most High, who is my refuge—
10 no evil shall be allowed to befall you, no plague come near your tent.
11 For he will command his angels concerning you to guard you in all your ways.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 97
10 O you who love the Lord, hate evil!  He preserves the lives of his saints;  he delivers them from the hand of the wicked.
11 Light is sown for the righteous, and joy for the upright in heart.
12 Rejoice in the Lord, O you righteous, and give thanks to his holy name!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 107
23 Some went down to the sea in ships, doing business on the great waters;
24 they saw the deeds of the Lord, his wondrous works in the deep.
25 For he commanded and raised the stormy wind, which lifted up the waves of the sea.
26 They mounted up to heaven; they went down to the depths; their courage melted away in their evil plight;
27 they reeled and staggered like drunken men and were at their wits' end.
28 Then they cried to the Lord in their trouble, and he delivered them from their distress.
29 He made the storm be still, and the waves of the sea were hushed.
30 Then they were glad that the waters were quiet, and he brought them to their desired haven.
31 Let them thank the Lord for his steadfast love, for his wondrous works to the children of man!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 121
1 I lift up my eyes to the hills. From where does my help come?
2 My help comes from the Lord, who made heaven and earth.
 3 He will not let your foot be moved;  he who keeps you will not slumber.
4 Behold, he who keeps Israel will neither slumber nor sleep.
 5 The Lord is your keeper; the Lord is your shade on your right hand.
6 The sun shall not strike you by day, nor the moon by night.
 7 The Lord will keep you from all evil;  he will keep your life.
8 The Lord will keep your going out and your coming in from this time forth and forevermore.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 140
11 Let not the slanderer be established in the land; let evil hunt down the violent man speedily!
12 I know that the Lord will maintain the cause of the afflicted, and will execute justice for the needy.
13 Surely the righteous shall give thanks to your name; the upright shall dwell in your presence.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 141
3 Set a guard, O Lord, over my mouth; keep watch over the door of my lips!
4 Do not let my heart incline to any evil, to busy myself with wicked deeds in company with men who work iniquity, and let me not eat of their delicacies!


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 3:7
Be not wise in your own eyes; fear the Lord, and turn away from *evil*.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 4
14 Do not enter the path of the wicked, and do not walk in the way of the evil.
15 Avoid it; do not go on it; turn away from it and pass on.
16 For they cannot sleep unless they have done wrong; they are robbed of sleep unless they have made someone stumble.
17 For they eat the bread of wickednes and drink the wine of violence.
18 But the path of the righteous is like the light of dawn,whic h shines brighter and brighter until full day.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 6
16 There are six things that the Lord hates, seven that are an abomination to him:
17 haughty eyes, a lying tongue, and hands that shed innocent blood,
18 a heart that devises wicked plans, feet that make haste to run to evil,
19 a false witness who breathes out lies, and one who sows discord among brothers.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 8
12 “I, wisdom, dwell with prudence, and i find knowledge and discretion.
13 The fear of the Lord is hatred of evil.  Pride and arrogance and the way of evil and perverted speech I hate.
14 I have counsel and sound wisdom; I have insight; I have strength.
15 By me kings reign, and rulers decree what is just;
16 by me princes rule, and nobles, all who govern justly.
17 I love those who love me, and those who seek me diligently find me.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 10:29
The way of the Lord is a stronghold to the blameless, but destruction to *evil*doers.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 11:19
Whoever is steadfast in righteousness will live, but he who pursues *evil* will die.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 11
21 Be assured, an evil person will not go unpunished, but the offspring of the righteous will be delivered.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 12:2
A good man obtains favor from the Lord, but a man of evil devices he condemns.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 12:20
Deceit is in the heart of those who devise evil, but those who plan peace have joy.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 14:22
Do they not go astray who devise evil? Those who devise good meet steadfast love and faithfulness.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 15:28
The heart of the righteous ponders how to answer, but the mouth of the wicked pours out evil things.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 16:6
By steadfast love and faithfulness iniquity is atoned for, and by the fear of the Lord one turns away from evil.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 17:13
If anyone returns *evil* for good, *evil* will not depart from his house.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 20:22
Do not say, “I will repay *evil*”; wait for the Lord, and he will deliver you.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 24
19 Fret not yourself because of evildoers, and be not envious of the wicked,
20 for the evil man has no future; the lamp of the wicked will be put out.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 28:10
Whoever misleads the upright into an *evil* way will fall into his own pit, but the blameless will have a goodly inheritance.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 30
32 If you have been foolish, exalting yourself, or if you have been devising evil, put your hand on your mouth.
33 For pressing milk produces curds, pressing the nose produces blood, and pressing anger produces strife.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 5 
1 Guard your steps when you go to the house of God. To draw near to listen is better than to offer the sacrifice of fools, for they do not know that they are doing evil. 2 Be not rash with your mouth, nor let your heart be hasty to utter a word before God, for God is in heaven and you are on earth. Therefore let your words be few. 3 For a dream comes with much business, and a fool's voice with many words.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 7
15 In my vain life I have seen everything. There is a righteous man who perishes in his righteousness, and there is a wicked man who prolongs his life in his evildoing. 16 Be not overly righteous, and do not make yourself too wise. Why should you destroy yourself? 17 Be not overly wicked, neither be a fool. Why should you die before your time? 18 It is good that you should take hold of this, and from that withhold not your hand, for the one who fears God shall come out from both of them.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 8
10 Then I saw the wicked buried. They used to go in and out of the holy place and were praised in the city where they had done such things. This also is vanity.  11 Because the sentence against an evil deed is not executed speedily, the heart of the children of man is fully set to do evil. 12 Though a sinner does evil a hundred times and prolongs his life, yet I know that it will be well with those who fear God, because they fear before him. 13 But it will not be well with the wicked, neither will he prolong his days like a shadow, because he does not fear before God.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 9
11 Again I saw that under the sun the race is not to the swift, nor the battle to the strong, nor bread to the wise, nor riches to the intelligent, nor favor to those with knowledge, but time and chance happen to them all. 12 For man does not know his time. Like fish that are taken in an evil net, and like birds that are caught in a snare, so the children of man are snared at an evil time, when it suddenly falls upon them.

13 I have also seen this example of wisdom under the sun, and it seemed great to me. 14 There was a little city with few men in it, and a great king came against it and besieged it, building great siegeworks against it. 15 But there was found in it a poor, wise man, and he by his wisdom delivered the city. Yet no one remembered that poor man. 16 But I say that wisdom is better than might, though the poor man's wisdom is despised and his words are not heard.

17 The words of the wise heard in quiet are better than the shouting of a ruler among fools. 18 Wisdom is better than weapons of war, but one sinner destroys much good.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 12
13 The end of the matter; all has been heard. Fear God and keep his commandments, for this is the whole duty of man. 14 For God will bring every deed into judgment, with every secret thing, whether good or evil.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 5:20
Woe to those who call evil good and good evil, who put darkness for light and light for darkness, who put bitter for sweet and sweet for bitter!


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 33
13 Hear, you who are far off, what I have done; and you who are near, acknowledge my might.
14 The sinners in Zion are afraid; trembling has seized the godless: “Who among us can dwell with the consuming fire?  Who among us can dwell with everlasting burnings?”
15 He who walks righteously and speaks uprightly, who despises the gain of oppressions, who shakes his hands, lest they hold a bribe, who stops his ears from hearing of bloodshed and shuts his eyes from looking on evil,
16 he will dwell on the heights; his place of defense will be the fortresses of rocks; his bread will be given him; his water will be sure.


----------



## formula1

Everyone who reads here I want to thank you from my heart as ask you to continue your faithfulness. Today you will need your bibles as I could not post it all! Thanks again!!!

Isaiah 59


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 66 
1 Thus says the Lord:
“Heaven is my throne, and the earth is my footstool; what is the house that you would build for me, and what is the place of my rest?
2 All these things my hand has made, and so all these things came to be, declares the Lord.  But this is the one to whom I will look:  he who is humble and contrite in spirit and trembles at my word.


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 3
15 And I will give you shepherds after my own heart, who will feed you with knowledge and understanding. 16 And when you have multiplied and been fruitful in the land, in those days, declares the Lord, they shall no more say, “The ark of the covenant of the Lord.” It shall not come to mind or be remembered or missed; it shall not be made again. 17 At that time Jerusalem shall be called the throne of the Lord, and all nations shall gather to it, to the presence of the Lord in Jerusalem, and they shall no more stubbornly follow their own evil heart.


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 29:11
For I know the plans I have for you, declares the Lord, plans for welfare and not for evil, to give you a future and a hope.


----------



## formula1

Ezekiel 33:11
Say to them, As I live, declares the Lord God, I have no pleasure in the death of the wicked, but that the wicked turn from his way and live; turn back, turn back from your evil ways, for why will you die, O house of Israel?


----------



## formula1

Zechariah 8
16 These are the things that you shall do: Speak the truth to one another; render in your gates judgments that are true and make for peace; 17 do not devise evil in your hearts against one another, and love no false oath, for all these things I hate, declares the Lord.”


----------



## formula1

Malachi 2:17
You have wearied the Lord with your words. But you say, “How have we wearied him?” By saying, “Everyone who does evil is good in the sight of the Lord, and he delights in them.” Or by asking, “Where is the God of justice?”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 5
11 Blessed are you when others revile you and persecute you and utter all kinds of evil against you falsely on my account. 12 Rejoice and be glad, for your reward is great in heaven, for so they persecuted the prophets who were before you.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 5
43 You have heard that it was said, ‘You shall love your neighbor and hate your enemy.’ 44 But I say to you, Love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, 45 so that you may be sons of your Father who is in heaven. For he makes his sun rise on the evil and on the good, and sends rain on the just and on the unjust. 46 For if you love those who love you, what reward do you have? Do not even the tax collectors do the same? 47 And if you greet only your brothers, what more are you doing than others? Do not even the Gentiles do the same? 48 You therefore must be perfect, as your heavenly Father is perfect.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 7
7 Ask, and it will be given to you; seek, and you will find; knock, and it will be opened to you. 8 For everyone who asks receives, and the one who seeks finds, and to the one who knocks it will be opened. 9 Or which one of you, if his son asks him for bread, will give him a stone? 10 Or if he asks for a fish, will give him a serpent? 11 If you then, who are evil, know how to give good gifts to your children, how much more will your Father who is in heaven give good things to those who ask him!


----------



## formula1

Matthew 12
33 Either make the tree good and its fruit good, or make the tree bad and its fruit bad, for the tree is known by its fruit. 34 You brood of vipers! How can you speak good, when you are evil? For out of the abundance of the heart the mouth speaks. 35 The good person out of his good treasure brings forth good, and the evil person out of his evil treasure brings forth evil. 36 I tell you, on the day of judgment people will give account for every careless word they speak, 37 for by your words you will be justified, and by your words you will be condemned.


----------



## formula1

John 3
16 “For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. 17 For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him. 18 Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not believed in the name of the only Son of God. 19 And this is the judgment: the light has come into the world, and people loved the darkness rather than the light because their works were evil. 20 For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light, lest his works should be exposed. 21 But whoever does what is true comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.”


----------



## formula1

John 5
25 “Truly, truly, I say to you, an hour is coming, and is now here, when the dead will hear the voice of the Son of God, and those who hear will live. 26 For as the Father has life in himself, so he has granted the Son also to have life in himself. 27 And he has given him authority to execute judgment, because he is the Son of Man. 28 Do not marvel at this, for an hour is coming when all who are in the tombs will hear his voice 29 and come out, those who have done good to the resurrection of life, and those who have done evil to the resurrection of judgment.


----------



## formula1

Romans 2
6 He will render to each one according to his works: 7 to those who by patience in well-doing seek for glory and honor and immortality, he will give eternal life; 8 but for those who are self-seeking[a] and do not obey the truth, but obey unrighteousness, there will be wrath and fury. 9 There will be tribulation and distress for every human being who does evil, the Jew first and also the Greek, 10 but glory and honor and peace for everyone who does good, the Jew first and also the Greek. 11 For God shows no partiality.


----------



## formula1

Romans 7
21 So I find it to be a law that when I want to do right, evil lies close at hand. 22 For I delight in the law of God, in my inner being, 23 but I see in my members another law waging war against the law of my mind and making me captive to the law of sin that dwells in my members. 24 Wretched man that I am! Who will deliver me from this body of death? 25 Thanks be to God through Jesus Christ our Lord! So then, I myself serve the law of God with my mind, but with my flesh I serve the law of sin.


----------



## formula1

Romans 12
9 Let love be genuine. Abhor what is evil; hold fast to what is good. 10 Love one another with brotherly affection. Outdo one another in showing honor. 11 Do not be slothful in zeal, be fervent in spirit, serve the Lord. 12 Rejoice in hope, be patient in tribulation, be constant in prayer. 13 Contribute to the needs of the saints and seek to show hospitality.


----------



## formula1

Romans 12
19 Beloved, never avenge yourselves, but leave it to the wrath of God, for it is written, “Vengeance is mine, I will repay, says the Lord.” 20 To the contrary, “if your enemy is hungry, feed him; if he is thirsty, give him something to drink; for by so doing you will heap burning coals on his head.” 21 Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good.


----------



## formula1

Romans 14
13 Therefore let us not pass judgment on one another any longer, but rather decide never to put a stumbling block or hindrance in the way of a brother. 14 I know and am persuaded in the Lord Jesus that nothing is unclean in itself, but it is unclean for anyone who thinks it unclean. 15 For if your brother is grieved by what you eat, you are no longer walking in love. By what you eat, do not destroy the one for whom Christ died. 16 So do not let what you regard as good be spoken of as evil. 17 For the kingdom of God is not a matter of eating and drinking but of righteousness and peace and joy in the Holy Spirit. 18 Whoever thus serves Christ is acceptable to God and approved by men.


----------



## formula1

Romans 16
17 I appeal to you, brothers, to watch out for those who cause divisions and create obstacles contrary to the doctrine that you have been taught; avoid them. 18 For such persons do not serve our Lord Christ, but their own appetites, and by smooth talk and flattery they deceive the hearts of the naive. 19 For your obedience is known to all, so that I rejoice over you, but I want you to be wise as to what is good and innocent as to what is evil.


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 5
4 For while we are still in this tent, we groan, being burdened—not that we would be unclothed, but that we would be further clothed, so that what is mortal may be swallowed up by life. 5 He who has prepared us for this very thing is God, who has given us the Spirit as a guarantee.  6 So we are always of good courage. We know that while we are at home in the body we are away from the Lord, 7 for we walk by faith, not by sight. 8 Yes, we are of good courage, and we would rather be away from the body and at home with the Lord. 9 So whether we are at home or away, we make it our aim to please him. 10 For we must all appear before the judgment seat of Christ, so that each one may receive what is due for what he has done in the body, whether good or evil.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 5
15 Look carefully then how you walk, not as unwise but as wise,16 making the best use of the time, because the days are evil.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 6
10 Finally, be strong in the Lord and in the strength of his might. 11 Put on the whole armor of God, that you may be able to stand against the schemes of the devil. 12 For we do not wrestle against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the cosmic powers over this present darkness, against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly places. 13 Therefore take up the whole armor of God, that you may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand firm.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 1
21 And you, who once were alienated and hostile in mind, doing evil deeds, 22 he has now reconciled in his body of flesh by his death, in order to present you holy and blameless and above reproach before him, 23 if indeed you continue in the faith, stable and steadfast, not shifting from the hope of the gospel that you heard, which has been proclaimed in all creation under heaven, and of which I, Paul, became a minister


----------



## formula1

Colossians 3
5 Put to death therefore what is earthly in you: sexual immorality, impurity, passion, evil desire, and covetousness, which is idolatry.  6 On account of these the wrath of God is coming.  7 In these you too once walked, when you were living in them. 8 But now you must put them all away: anger, wrath, malice, slander, and obscene talk from your mouth. 9 Do not lie to one another, seeing that you have put off the old self with its practices. 10 and have put on the new self, which is being renewed in knowledge after the image of its creator.


----------



## formula1

1 Thessalonians 5:15
See that no one repays anyone evil for evil, but always seek to do good to one another and to everyone.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 6
3 If anyone teaches a different doctrine and does not agree with the sound words of our Lord Jesus Christ and the teaching that accords with godliness, 4 he is puffed up with conceit and understands nothing. He has an unhealthy craving for controversy and for quarrels about words, which produce envy, dissension, slander, evil suspicions, 5 and constant friction among people who are depraved in mind and deprived of the truth, imagining that godliness is a means of gain.6 But godliness with contentment is great gain, 7 for we brought nothing into the world, and we cannot take anything out of the world.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 3
12 Indeed, all who desire to live a godly life in Christ Jesus will be persecuted, 13 while evil people and impostors will go on from bad to worse, deceiving and being deceived. 14 But as for you, continue in what you have learned and have firmly believed, knowing from whom you learned it 15 and how from childhood you have been acquainted with the sacred writings, which are able to make you wise for salvation through faith in Christ Jesus.


----------



## formula1

Titus 2
 6 Likewise, urge the younger men to be self-controlled. 7 Show yourself in all respects to be a model of good works, and in your teaching show integrity, dignity, 8 and sound speech that cannot be condemned, so that an opponent may be put to shame, having nothing evil to say about us.


----------



## formula1

Titus 3 
1 Remind them to be submissive to rulers and authorities, to be obedient, to be ready for every good work, 2 to speak evil of no one, to avoid quarreling, to be gentle, and to show perfect courtesy toward all people. 3 For we ourselves were once foolish, disobedient, led astray, slaves to various passions and pleasures, passing our days in malice and envy, hated by others and hating one another. 4 But when the goodness and loving kindness of God our Savior appeared, 5 he saved us, not because of works done by us in righteousness, but according to his own mercy, by the washing of regeneration and renewal of the Holy Spirit, 6 whom he poured out on us richly through Jesus Christ our Savior, 7 so that being justified by his grace we might become heirs according to the hope of eternal life.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 3
12 Take care, brothers, lest there be in any of you an evil, unbelieving heart, leading you to fall away from the living God. 13 But exhort one another every day, as long as it is called “today,” that none of you may be hardened by the deceitfulness of sin. 14 For we have come to share in Christ, if indeed we hold our original confidence firm to the end.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 10
19 Therefore, brothers, since we have confidence to enter the holy places by the blood of Jesus, 20 by the new and living way that he opened for us through the curtain, that is, through his flesh, 21 and since we have a great priest over the house of God, 22 let us draw near with a true heart in full assurance of faith, with our hearts sprinkled clean from an evil conscience and our bodies washed with pure water. 23 Let us hold fast the confession of our hope without wavering, for he who promised is faithful.


----------



## formula1

James 1
13 Let no one say when he is tempted, “I am being tempted by God,” for God cannot be tempted with evil, and he himself tempts no one. 14 But each person is tempted when he is lured and enticed by his own desire. 15 Then desire when it has conceived gives birth to sin, and sin when it is fully grown brings forth death.


----------



## formula1

James 4
11 Do not speak evil against one another, brothers.  The one who speaks against a brother or judges his brother, speaks evil against the law and judges the law. But if you judge the law, you are not a doer of the law but a judge. 12 There is only one lawgiver and judge, he who is able to save and to destroy. But who are you to judge your neighbor?


----------



## formula1

James 4
13 Come now, you who say, “Today or tomorrow we will go into such and such a town and spend a year there and trade and make a profit”— 14 yet you do not know what tomorrow will bring. What is your life? For you are a mist that appears for a little time and then vanishes.15 Instead you ought to say, “If the Lord wills, we will live and do this or that.” 16 As it is, you boast in your arrogance. All such boasting is evil.17 So whoever knows the right thing to do and fails to do it, for him it is sin.


----------



## RegularJoe

formula1 said:


> James 4
> ....14 yet you do not know what tomorrow will bring. What is your life?


Consistent with the above:
Prov.16:9 - ".... man plans his course, but the Lord determines his steps."
Prov.19:21 - "Many are the plans in a man's heart, but it is the Lord's purpose that prevails."
Prov.20:24 - ".... man's steps are determined by the Lord."


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 2
11 Beloved, I urge you as sojourners and exiles to abstain from the passions of the flesh, which wage war against your soul. 12 Keep your conduct among the Gentiles honorable, so that when they speak against you as evildoers, they may see your good deeds and glorify God on the day of visitation.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 2:16
Live as people who are free, not using your freedom as a cover-up for evil, but living as servants of God.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 3
8 Finally, all of you, have unity of mind, sympathy, brotherly love, a tender heart, and a humble mind.9 Do not repay evil for evil or reviling for reviling, but on the contrary, bless, for to this you were called, that you may obtain a blessing.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 3
13 Now who is there to harm you if you are zealous for what is good?14 But even if you should suffer for righteousness' sake, you will be blessed. Have no fear of them, nor be troubled, 15 but in your hearts honor Christ the Lord as holy, always being prepared to make a defense to anyone who asks you for a reason for the hope that is in you; yet do it with gentleness and respect, 16 having a good conscience, so that, when you are slandered, those who revile your good behavior in Christ may be put to shame. 17 For it is better to suffer for doing good, if that should be God's will, than for doing evil.


----------



## RegularJoe

formula1 said:


> 1 Peter 3
> 15 .... *always being prepared**** to make a defense to anyone who asks you for a reason for the hope that is in you; yet do it with gentleness and respect, ...


For me, the best book ever, re. the above, is I'm Glad You Asked by Boa & Moody.
Why this specific text always worked best _for me_ as a means of ****'being* (somewhat : ) *prepared' *is cause it does 2 things:
*(1)* Presents all in graphical flowchart format &
*(2)* the logical flow of all the answers to all the _tough questions _flows toward presenting the Gospel ... which is, in my view, all that in the end, is what counts anyways : ).
Here is the link for anyone interested:
https://www.amazon.com/Glad-You-Asked-Ken-Boa/dp/1688237895/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=I'm+Glad+You+Asked+Boa&qid=1625829334&s=books&sr=1-1


----------



## formula1

1 John 2
7 Beloved, I am writing you no new commandment, but an old commandment that you had from the beginning. The old commandment is the word that you have heard. 8 At the same time, it is a new commandment that I am writing to you, which is true in him and in you, because the darkness is passing away and the true light is already shining. 9 Whoever says he is in the light and hates his brother is still in darkness. 10 Whoever loves his brother abides in the light, and in him there is no cause for stumbling. 11 But whoever hates his brother is in the darkness and walks in the darkness, and does not know where he is going, because the darkness has blinded his eyes.


----------



## RegularJoe

formula1 said:


> 1 John 2
> .....9: _Whoever says he is in the light and hates his brother is still in darkness_...


My 2 cents ~ The above is one of the _gaw-zillion_ Bible teachings 
which abundantly evidences that the best solution 
to whatever racism exists, anywhere, is Christianity .... 
one simply can_ not_ hold to and practice Christianity and, 
at the same time, care about being racist in any fashion.   I'm done.


----------



## formula1

3 John 1:11
Beloved, do not imitate evil but imitate good. Whoever does good is from God; whoever does evil has not seen God.


----------



## RegularJoe

Scripture (Romans 12:21) supporting Scripture (Formula1's above 3rd John 1:11):
_"Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good."_


----------



## formula1

Revelation 2 
1 “To the angel of the church in Ephesus write: ‘The words of him who holds the seven stars in his right hand, who walks among the seven golden lampstands.
2 “‘I know your works, your toil and your patient endurance, and how you cannot bear with those who are evil, but have tested those who call themselves apostles and are not, and found them to be false. 3 I know you are enduring patiently and bearing up for my name's sake, and you have not grown weary.4 But I have this against you, that you have abandoned the love you had at first. 5 Remember therefore from where you have fallen; repent, and do the works you did at first. If not, I will come to you and remove your lampstand from its place, unless you repent.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 22
10 And he said to me, “Do not seal up the words of the prophecy of this book, for the time is near. 11 Let the evildoer still do evil, and the filthy still be filthy, and the righteous still do right, and the holy still be holy.”  12 Behold, I am coming soon, bringing my recompense with me, to repay each one for what he has done. 13 I am the Alpha and the Omega, the first and the last, the beginning and the end.”
14 Blessed are those who wash their robes, so that they may have the right to the tree of life and that they may enter the city by the gates.


----------



## formula1

Genesis 1 
1 In the beginning, God created the heavens and the earth. 2 The earth was without form and void, and darkness was over the face of the deep. And the Spirit of God was hovering over the face of the waters.  3 And God said, “Let there be light,” and there was light. 4 And God saw that the light was good. And God separated the light from the darkness. 5 God called the light Day, and the darkness he called Night. And there was evening and there was morning, the first day.


----------



## formula1

Genesis 6
17 For behold, I will bring a flood of waters upon the earth to destroy all flesh in which is the breath of life under heaven. Everything that is on the earth shall die. 18 But I will establish my covenant with you, and you shall come into the ark, you, your sons, your wife, and your sons' wives with you.


----------



## formula1

Genesis 9
12 And God said, “This is the sign of the covenant that I make between me and you and every living creature that is with you, for all future generations: 13 I have set my bow in the cloud, and it shall be a sign of the covenant between me and the earth. 14 When I bring clouds over the earth and the bow is seen in the clouds, 15 I will remember my covenant that is between me and you and every living creature of all flesh. And the waters shall never again become a flood to destroy all flesh. 16 When the bow is in the clouds, I will see it and remember the everlasting covenant between God and every living creature of all flesh that is on the earth.”


----------



## formula1

Psalm 1 
1 Blessed is the man who walks not in the counsel of the wicked, nor stands in the way of sinners, nor sits in the seat of scoffers;
2 but his delight is in the law of the Lord, and on his law he meditates day and night.
3 He is like a tree planted by streams of water that yields its fruit in its season, and its leaf does not wither.  In all that he does, he prospers.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 23
1 The Lord is my shepherd; I shall not want.
2 He makes me lie down in green pastures.  He leads me beside still waters.
3 He restores my soul.  He leads me in paths of righteousness for his name's sake.
4 Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death I will fear no evil,
for you are with me; your rod and your staff,  they comfort me.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 32
5 I acknowledged my sin to you, and I did not cover my iniquity;  I said, “I will confess my transgressions to the Lord”, and you forgave the iniquity of my sin. 
6 Therefore let everyone who is godly offer prayer to you at a time when you may be found; surely in the rush of great waters, they shall not reach him.
7 You are a hiding place for me; you preserve me from trouble; you surround me with shouts of deliverance.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 46
1 God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble.
2 Therefore we will not fear though the earth gives way, though the mountains be moved into the heart of the sea,
3 though its waters roar and foam, though the mountains tremble at its swelling.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 63
1 O God, you are my God; earnestly I seek you; my soul thirsts for you;
my flesh faints for you, as in a dry and weary land where there is no water.
2 So I have looked upon you in the sanctuary, beholding your power and glory.
3 Because your steadfast love is better than life, my lips will praise you.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 93
1 The Lord reigns; he is robed in majesty; the Lord is robed; he has put on strength as his belt.  Yes, the world is established; it shall never be moved.
2 Your throne is established from of old; you are from everlasting.
3 The floods have lifted up, O Lord, the floods have lifted up their voice; the floods lift up their roaring.
4 Mightier than the thunders of many waters, mightier than the waves of the sea, the Lord on high is mighty!
5 Your decrees are very trustworthy;  holiness befits your house, O Lord, forevermore.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 124
2 If it had not been the Lord who was on our side when people rose up against us,
3 then they would have swallowed us up alive, when their anger was kindled against us;
4 then the flood would have swept us away, the torrent would have gone over us;
5 then over us would have gone the raging waters.
6 Blessed be the Lord, who has not given us as prey to their teeth!


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 9
13 The woman Folly is loud; she is seductive and knows nothing.
14 She sits at the door of her house; she takes a seat on the highest places of the town,
15 calling to those who pass by, who are going straight on their way,
16 “Whoever is simple, let him turn in here!”  And to him who lacks sense she says,
17 “Stolen water is sweet, and bread eaten in secret is pleasant.”
18 But he does not know that the dead are there, that her guests are in the depths of Sheol.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 11:25
Whoever brings blessing will be enriched, and one who waters will himself be watered.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 20:5
The purpose in a man's heart is like deep water, but a man of understanding will draw it out.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 25
21 If your enemy is hungry, give him bread to eat, and if he is thirsty, give him water to drink,
22 for you will heap burning coals on his head, and the Lord will reward you.


----------



## RegularJoe

formula1 said:


> Proverbs 25
> 21 If your enemy is hungry, give him bread to eat, and if he is thirsty, give him water to drink,
> 22 for you will heap burning coals on his head, and the Lord will reward you.


Related-ly, in Romans 12 Paul embraces / quotes this exact Scripture in Verse 20, while pre-conditioning his embracing in Verse 18 & 19 with  ~ 
"_If it is possible, as much as it depends on you, live at peace with everyone. 
Do not take revenge ... leave room for God's wrath._" (NIV).
The above thought and reflection process, also, brings to mind _how_ Jesus' saw fit to engage with the money changers the two different times in the Jerusalem temple(s).
With all the above in mind, I am asking myself, 'how am I to blend, harmonize, fit this all together for practical every day use whereby I am trying, in my own little way, to glorify The Lord?' .... 
then I get to the next verse where, for me, Paul helps me some as he blends, nets some of it all out for me with in Verse 21, whereby he says to simply "_Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good_."


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 27:19
As in water face reflects face, so the heart of man reflects the man.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 30
4 Who has ascended to heaven and come down?  Who has gathered the wind in his fists?  Who has wrapped up the waters in a garment?  Who has established all the ends of the earth?  What is his name, and what is his son's name?  Surely you know!
5 Every word of God proves true; he is a shield to those who take refuge in him.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 30
15 The leech has two daughters:  Give and Give.  Three things are never satisfied; four never say, “Enough”:
16 Sheol, the barren womb, the land never satisfied with water, and the fire that never says, “Enough.”


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 11
1 Cast your bread upon the waters, for you will find it after many days.
2 Give a portion to seven, or even to eight, for you know not what disaster may happen on earth.
3 If the clouds are full of rain, they empty themselves on the earth, and if a tree falls to the south or to the north, in the place where the tree falls, there it will lie.
4 He who observes the wind will not sow, and he who regards the clouds will not reap.
5 As you do not know the way the spirit comes to the bones in the womb of a woman with child, so you do not know the work of God who makes everything.


----------



## blood on the ground

/\ /\ this one is extremely confusing.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 11
1 There shall come forth a shoot from the stump of Jesse, and a branch from his roots shall bear fruit.
2 And the Spirit of the Lordshall rest upon him, the Spirit of wisdom and understanding,  the Spirit of counsel and might, the Spirit of knowledge and the fear of the Lord.
3 And his delight shall be in the fear of the Lord.  He shall not judge by what his eyes see, or decide disputes by what his ears hear,
4 but with righteousness he shall judge the poor, and decide with equity for the meek of the earth; and he shall strike the earth with the rod of his mouth, and with the breath of his lips he shall kill the wicked.
5 Righteousness shall be the belt of his waist, and faithfulness the belt of his loins.
6 The wolf shall dwell with the lamb, and the leopard shall lie down with the young goat, and the calf and the lion and the fattened calf together; and a little child shall lead them.
7 The cow and the bear shall graze; their young shall lie down together; and the lion shall eat straw like the ox.
8 The nursing child shall play over the hole of the cobra, and the weaned child shall put his hand on the adder's den.
9 They shall not hurt or destroy in all my holy mountain; for the earth shall be full of the knowledge of the Lord as the waters cover the sea.


----------



## formula1

blood on the ground said:


> /\ /\ this one is extremely confusing.


Sorry, guys if that one was confusing. The first verse ‘cast your bread’ is a metaphor of sorts about being generous. Most of the rest of it about things you can’t control and more importantly you are not in charge of, but hey, you can control your generosity! Anyway that was my thoughts! Hope that helps!


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 32 
1 Behold, a king will reign in righteousness, and princes will rule in justice.
2 Each will be like a hiding place from the wind, a shelter from the storm, like streams of water in a dry place, like the shade of a great rock in a weary land.
3 Then the eyes of those who see will not be closed, and the ears of those who hear will give attention.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 41:17
When the poor and needy seek water, and there is none, and their tongue is parched with thirst, I the Lord will answer them; I the God of Israel will not forsake them.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 55
1 Come, everyone who thirsts, come to the waters; and he who has no money, come, buy and eat!  Come, buy wine and milk without money and without price.
2 Why do you spend your money for that which is not bread, and your labor for that which does not satisfy?  Listen diligently to me, and eat what is good, and delight yourselves in rich food.


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 17
7 Blessed is the man who trusts in the Lord, whose trust is the Lord.
8 He is like a tree planted by water, that sends out its roots by the stream, and does not fear when heat comes, for its leaves remain green, and is not anxious in the year of drought, for it does not cease to bear fruit.


----------



## formula1

Amos 5
21 I hate, I despise your feasts, and I take no delight in your solemn assemblies.
22 Even though you offer me your burnt offerings and grain offerings,  I will not accept them;
and the peace offerings of your fattened animals, I will not look upon them.
23 Take away from me the noise of your songs; to the melody of your harps I will not listen.
24 But let justice roll down like waters, and righteousness like an ever-flowing stream.


----------



## formula1

Habakkuk 2:14
For the earth will be filled with the knowledge of the glory of the Lord as the waters cover the sea.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 3:11
I baptize you with water for repentance, but he who is coming after me is mightier than I, whose sandals I am not worthy to carry. He will baptize you with the Holy Spirit and fire.


----------



## formula1

John 4
16 And when Jesus was baptized, immediately he went up from the water, and behold, the heavens were opened to him, and he saw the Spirit of God descending like a dove and coming to rest on him; 17 and behold, a voice from heaven said, “This is my beloved Son, with whom I am well pleased.”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 8
28 And when he came to the other side, to the country of the Gadarenes, two demon-possessed men met him, coming out of the tombs, so fierce that no one could pass that way. 29 And behold, they cried out, “What have you to do with us, O Son of God? Have you come here to torment us before the time?” 30 Now a herd of many pigs was feeding at some distance from them. 31 And the demons begged him, saying, “If you cast us out, send us away into the herd of pigs.” 32 And he said to them, “Go.” So they came out and went into the pigs, and behold, the whole herd rushed down the steep bank into the sea and drowned in the waters.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 10
40 “Whoever receives you receives me, and whoever receives me receives him who sent me. 41 The one who receives a prophet because he is a prophet will receive a prophet's reward, and the one who receives a righteous person because he is a righteous person will receive a righteous person's reward. 42 And whoever gives one of these little ones even a cup of cold water because he is a disciple, truly, I say to you, he will by no means lose his reward.”


----------



## formula1

Luke 7
41 “A certain moneylender had two debtors. One owed five hundred denarii, and the other fifty. 42 When they could not pay, he cancelled the debt of both. Now which of them will love him more?” 43 Simon answered, “The one, I suppose, for whom he cancelled the larger debt.” And he said to him, “You have judged rightly.” 44 Then turning toward the woman he said to Simon, “Do you see this woman? I entered your house; you gave me no water for my feet, but she has wet my feet with her tears and wiped them with her hair. 45 You gave me no kiss, but from the time I came in she has not ceased to kiss my feet. 46 You did not anoint my head with oil, but she has anointed my feet with ointment. 47 Therefore I tell you, her sins, which are many, are forgiven—for she loved much. But he who is forgiven little, loves little.” 48 And he said to her, “Your sins are forgiven.”


----------



## blood on the ground

Reading Jeremiah 17 this morning for personal encouragement.

Hope you guys have a wonderful day.


----------



## formula1

Luke 16
19 “There was a rich man who was clothed in purple and fine linen and who feasted sumptuously every day. 20 And at his gate was laid a poor man named Lazarus, covered with sores, 21 who desired to be fed with what fell from the rich man's table. Moreover, even the dogs came and licked his sores. 22 The poor man died and was carried by the angels to Abraham's side.[f]The rich man also died and was buried, 23 and in Hades, being in torment, he lifted up his eyes and saw Abraham far off and Lazarus at his side. 24 And he called out, ‘Father Abraham, have mercy on me, and send Lazarus to dip the end of his finger in water and cool my tongue, for I am in anguish in this flame.’ 25 But Abraham said, ‘Child, remember that you in your lifetime received your good things, and Lazarus in like manner bad things; but now he is comforted here, and you are in anguish.26 And besides all this, between us and you a great chasm has been fixed, in order that those who would pass from here to you may not be able, and none may cross from there to us.’ 27 And he said, ‘Then I beg you, father, to send him to my father's house— 28 for I have five brothers—so that he may warn them, lest they also come into this place of torment.’ 29 But Abraham said, ‘They have Moses and the Prophets; let them hear them.’30 And he said, ‘No, father Abraham, but if someone goes to them from the dead, they will repent.’ 31 He said to him, ‘If they do not hear Moses and the Prophets, neither will they be convinced if someone should rise from the dead.’”


----------



## formula1

Sorry for the long scripture for today but I thought the full context was important.


----------



## formula1

John 4
13 Jesus said to her, “Everyone who drinks of this water will be thirsty again, 14 but whoever drinks of the water that I will give him will never be thirsty again.  The water that I will give him will become in him a spring of water welling up to eternal life.”


----------



## formula1

John 7
37 On the last day of the feast, the great day, Jesus stood up and cried out, “If anyone thirsts, let him come to me and drink. 38 Whoever believes in me, as the Scripture has said, ‘Out of his heart will flow rivers of living water.’” 39 Now this he said about the Spirit, whom those who believed in him were to receive, for as yet the Spirit had not been given, because Jesus was not yet glorified.


----------



## RegularJoe

formula1 said:


> John 4
> 13 ....I will give him will become in him a spring of water welling up to eternal life.”


Sorta corroborates your 'signature' Psalm 87 : )


----------



## formula1

Observant! Thanks!


----------



## formula1

Acts 8
34 And the eunuch said to Philip, “About whom, I ask you, does the prophet say this, about himself or about someone else?” 35 Then Philip opened his mouth, and beginning with this Scripture he told him the good news about Jesus. 36 And as they were going along the road they came to some water, and the eunuch said, “See, here is water! What prevents me from being baptized?” 38 And he commanded the chariot to stop, and they both went down into the water, Philip and the eunuch, and he baptized him. 39 And when they came up out of the water, the Spirit of the Lord carried Philip away, and the eunuch saw him no more, and went on his way rejoicing.


----------



## formula1

Acts 10
44 While Peter was still saying these things, the Holy Spirit fell on all who heard the word. 45 And the believers from among the circumcised who had come with Peter were amazed, because the gift of the Holy Spirit was poured out even on the Gentiles. 46 For they were hearing them speaking in tongues and extolling God. Then Peter declared, 47 “Can anyone withhold water for baptizing these people, who have received the Holy Spirit just as we have?” 48 And he commanded them to be baptized in the name of Jesus Christ. Then they asked him to remain for some days.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 3
5 What then is Apollos? What is Paul? Servants through whom you believed, as the Lord assigned to each. 6 I planted, Apollos watered, but God gave the growth. 7 So neither he who plants nor he who waters is anything, but only God who gives the growth. 8 He who plants and he who waters are one, and each will receive his wages according to his labor. 9 For we are God's fellow workers. You are God's field, God's building.  10 According to the grace of God given to me, like a skilled master builder I laid a foundation, and someone else is building upon it. Let each one take care how he builds upon it. 11 For no one can lay a foundation other than that which is laid, which is Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 5
25 Husbands, love your wives, as Christ loved the church and gave himself up for her, 26 that he might sanctify her, having cleansed her by the washing of water with the word, 27 so that he might present the church to himself in splendor, without spot or wrinkle or any such thing, that she might be holy and without blemish.  28 In the same way husbands should love their wives as their own bodies. He who loves his wife loves himself. 29 For no one ever hated his own flesh, but nourishes and cherishes it, just as Christ does the church, 30 because we are members of his body.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 10
19 Therefore, brothers, since we have confidence to enter the holy places by the blood of Jesus, 20 by the new and living way that he opened for us through the curtain, that is, through his flesh, 21 and since we have a great priest over the house of God, 22 let us draw near with a true heart in full assurance of faith, with our hearts sprinkled clean from an evil conscience and our bodies washed with pure water. 23 Let us hold fast the confession of our hope without wavering, for he who promised is faithful. 24 And let us consider how to stir up one another to love and good works, 25 not neglecting to meet together, as is the habit of some, but encouraging one another, and all the more as you see the Day drawing near.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 3
18 For Christ also suffered once for sins, the righteous for the unrighteous, that he might bring us to God, being put to death in the flesh but made alive in the spirit,19 in which he went and proclaimed to the spirits in prison, 20 because mthey formerly did not obey, when God's patience waited in the days of Noah, while the ark was being prepared, in which a few, that is, eight persons, were brought safely through water.21 Baptism, which corresponds to this, now saves you, not as a removal of dirt from the body but as an appeal to God for a good conscience, through the resurrection of Jesus Christ, 22 who has gone into heaven and is at the right hand of God, with angels, authorities, and powers having been subjected to him.


----------



## RegularJoe

formula1 said:


> 1 Peter 3
> .... 20.... when God's patience waited in the days of Noah,...


Thank you for the full Scripture selection and post.
Many thoughts are stirred by the full Scripture post.... 
one, specifically, of which has to do with '....the days of Noah....," 
which prompts me to wonder how the levels of disregard for God throughout the world today compares to then.


----------



## formula1

2 Peter 3 
1 This is now the second letter that I am writing to you, beloved. In both of them I am stirring up your sincere mind by way of reminder, 2 that you should remember the predictions of the holy prophets and the commandment of the Lord and Savior through your apostles, 3 knowing this first of all, that scoffers will come in the last days with scoffing, following their own sinful desires. 4 They will say, “Where is the promise of his coming? For ever since the fathers fell asleep, all things are continuing as they were from the beginning of creation.” 5 For they deliberately overlook this fact, that the heavens existed long ago, and the earth was formed out of water and through water by the word of God, 6 and that by means of these the world that then existed was deluged with water and perished. 7 But by the same word the heavens and earth that now exist are stored up for fire, being kept until the day of judgment and destruction of the ungodly.  8 But do not overlook this one fact, beloved, that with the Lord one day is as a thousand years, and a thousand years as one day. 9 The Lord is not slow to fulfill his promise as some count slowness, but is patient toward you, not wishing that any should perish, but that all should reach repentance.


----------



## RegularJoe

formula1 said:


> 2 Peter 3...
> 9 ..... all should reach _repentance_.


Thank you Formula, as
this is a worthy awareness reminder to me,
along with the associated lesson of 2nd Chron. 7:14,
where God explains (pls. permit my paraphrase?) that
IF His people .... will _repent _(etc.)...
THEN He will .... forgive them (etc.).
Your post reminds me that constantly I need to be watchful
of all my thoughts and behaviors that might well call for my _repentance_.


----------



## formula1

Try live the day as your last for one day it will be!


----------



## formula1

1 John 5
6 This is he who came by water and blood—Jesus Christ; not by the water only but by the water and the blood. And the Spirit is the one who testifies, because the Spirit is the truth. 7 For there are three that testify: 8 the Spirit and the water and the blood; and these three agree. 9 If we receive the testimony of men, the testimony of God is greater, for this is the testimony of God that he has borne concerning his Son. 10 Whoever believes in the Son of God has the testimony in himself. Whoever does not believe God has made him a liar, because he has not believed in the testimony that God has borne concerning his Son. 11 And this is the testimony, that God gave us eternal life, and this life is in his Son. 12 Whoever has the Son has life; whoever does not have the Son of God does not have life.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 7
13 Then one of the elders addressed me, saying, “Who are these, clothed in white robes, and from where have they come?” 14 I said to him, “Sir, you know.” And he said to me, “These are the ones coming out of the great tribulation. They have washed their robes and made them white in the blood of the Lamb.  15 “Therefore they are before the throne of God, and serve him day and night in his temple; and he who sits on the throne will shelter them with his presence.  16 They shall hunger no more, neither thirst anymore; the sun shall not strike them, nor any scorching heat.  17 For the Lamb in the midst of the throne will be their shepherd, and he will guide them to springs of living water, and God will wipe away every tear from their eyes.”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 14
6 Then I saw another angel flying directly overhead, with an eternal gospel to proclaim to those who dwell on earth, to every nation and tribe and language and people. 7 And he said with a loud voice, “Fear God and give him glory, because the hour of his judgment has come, and worship him who made heaven and earth, the sea and the springs of water.”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 19
6 Then I heard what seemed to be the voice of a great multitude, like the roar of many waters and like the sound of mighty peals of thunder, crying out,  “Hallelujah!  For the Lord our God the Almighty reigns.
7 Let us rejoice and exult and give him the glory, for the marriage of the Lamb has come, and his Bride has made herself ready;
8 it was granted her to clothe herself with fine linen, bright and pure”—for the fine linen is the righteous deeds of the saints.


----------



## formula1

I just would like to say this has to be my most favorite scripture in Revelation as it captures God’s purpose in Christ and desire for us perfectly!

Revelation 21
5 And he who was seated on the throne said, “Behold, I am making all things new.” Also he said, “Write this down, for these words are trustworthy and true.” 6 And he said to me, “It is done! I am the Alpha and the Omega, the beginning and the end. To the thirsty I will give from the spring of the water of life without payment.  7 The one who conquers will have this heritage, and I will be his God and he will be my son.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 22 
1 Then the angel showed me the river of the water of life, bright as crystal, flowing from the throne of God and of the Lamb 2 through the middle of the street of the city; also, on either side of the river, the tree of life with its twelve kinds of fruit, yielding its fruit each month. The leaves of the tree were for the healing of the nations. 3 No longer will there be anything accursed, but the throne of God and of the Lamb will be in it, and his servants will worship him. 4 They will see his face, and his name will be on their foreheads. 5 And night will be no more. They will need no light of lamp or sun, for the Lord God will be their light, and they will reign forever and ever.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 22 
16 “I, Jesus, have sent my angel to testify to you about these things for the churches. I am the root and the descendant of David, the bright morning star.”
17 The Spirit and the Bride say, “Come.” And let the one who hears say, “Come.” And let the one who is thirsty come; let the one who desires take the water of life without price.


----------



## formula1

Leviticus 26
3 If you walk in my statutes and observe my commandments and do them, 4 then I will give you your rains in their season, and the land shall yield its increase, and the trees of the field shall yield their fruit. 5 Your threshing shall last to the time of the grape harvest, and the grape harvest shall last to the time for sowing. And you shall eat your bread to the full and dwell in your land securely. 6 I will give peace in the land, and you shall lie down, and none shall make you afraid. And I will remove harmful beasts from the land, and the sword shall not go through your land. 7 You shall chase your enemies, and they shall fall before you by the sword. 8 Five of you shall chase a hundred, and a hundred of you shall chase ten thousand, and your enemies shall fall before you by the sword. 9 I will turn to you and make you fruitful and multiply you and will confirm my covenant with you. 10 You shall eat old store long kept, and you shall clear out the old to make way for the new. 11 I will make my dwelling among you, and my soul shall not abhor you. 12 And I will walk among you and will be your God, and you shall be my people.


----------



## formula1

Deuteronomy 30 
1 And when all these things come upon you, the blessing and the curse, which I have set before you, and you call them to mind among all the nations where the Lord your God has driven you, 2 and return to the Lord your God, you and your children, and obey his voice in all that I command you today, with all your heart and with all your soul, 3 then the Lord your God will restore your fortunes and have mercy on you, and he will gather you again from all the peoples where the Lord your God has scattered you.


----------



## formula1

1 Kings 21
25 There was none who sold himself to do what was evil in the sight of the Lord like Ahab, whom Jezebel his wife incited. 26 He acted very abominably in going after idols, as the Amorites had done, whom the Lord cast out before the people of Israel.
27 And when Ahab heard those words, he tore his clothes and put sackcloth on his flesh and fasted and lay in sackcloth and went about dejectedly. 28 And the word of the Lord came to Elijah the Tishbite, saying, 29 “Have you seen how Ahab has humbled himself before me? Because he has humbled himself before me, I will not bring the disaster in his days; but in his son's days I will bring the disaster upon his house.”


----------



## formula1

2 Chronicles 7
13 When I shut up the heavens so that there is no rain, or command the locust to devour the land, or send pestilence among my people, 14 if my people who are called by my name humble themselves, and pray and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways, then I will hear from heaven and will forgive their sin and heal their land.


----------



## RegularJoe

formula1 said:


> 2 Chronicles 7
> ...heal their land.


The Republic would benefit from heeding and acting on this Truth.


----------



## formula1

2 Chronicles 30:9
For if you return to the Lord, your brothers and your children will find compassion with their captors and return to this land. For the Lord your God is gracious and merciful and will not turn away his face from you, if you return to him.


----------



## formula1

Job 42 
1Then Job answered the Lord and said:
2 I know that you can do all things, and that no purpose of yours can be thwarted.
3 ‘Who is this that hides counsel without knowledge?’  Therefore I have uttered what I did not understand, things too wonderful for me, which I did not know.
4 ‘Hear, and I will speak;  I will question you, and you make it known to me.’
5 I had heard of you by the hearing of the ear, but now my eye sees you;
6 therefore I despise myself, and repent in dust and ashes.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 7
12 If a man does not repent, God will whet his sword; he has bent and readied his bow;
13 he has prepared for him his deadly weapons, making his arrows fiery shafts.
14 Behold, the wicked man conceives evil and is pregnant with mischief and gives birth to lies.
15 He makes a pit, digging it out, and falls into the hole that he has made.
16 His mischief returns upon his own head, and on his own skull his violence descends.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 22:27
All the ends of the earth shall remember and turn to the Lord, and all the families of the nations shall worship before you.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 34
11 Come, O children, listen to me;  I will teach you the fear of the Lord.
12 What man is there who desires life and loves many days, that he may see good?
13 Keep your tongue from evil and your lips from speaking deceit.
14 Turn away from evil and do good; seek peace and pursue it.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 1:23
If you turn at my reproof, behold, I will pour out my spirit to you; I will make my words known to you.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 3:7
Be not wise in your own eyes; fear the Lord, and turn away from evil.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 4
5 Get wisdom; get insight; do not forget, and do not turn away from the words of my mouth.
6 Do not forsake her, and she will keep you; love her, and she will guard you.


----------



## RegularJoe

formula1 said:


> Proverbs 4:5 .....she will *guard* you.


Thanks Formula. 
And 'The Angel of The Lord encamps around those who fear Him.' - Psalm 34:7
: )))))))))).


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 13:14
The teaching of the wise is a fountain of life, that one may turn away from the snares of death.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 13:19
A desire fulfilled is sweet to the soul, but to turn away from evil is an abomination to fools.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 14:16
One who is wise is cautious and turns away from evil, but a fool is reckless and careless.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 16:6
By steadfast love and faithfulness iniquity is atoned for, and by the fear of the Lord one turns away from evil.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 28:9
If one turns away his ear from hearing the law, even his prayer is an abomination.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 1
27 Zion shall be redeemed by justice, and those in her who repent, by righteousness.
28 But rebels and sinners shall be broken together, and those who forsake the Lord shall be consumed.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 12 
1 You will say in that day:
“I will give thanks to you, O Lord, for though you were angry with me, your anger turned away, that you might comfort me.”
2 “Behold, God is my salvation;  I will trust, and will not be afraid, for the Lord God is my strength and my song, and he has become my salvation.”


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 45
22 Turn to me and be saved, all the ends of the earth!  For I am God, and there is no other.
23 By myself I have sworn; from my mouth has gone out in righteousness a word that shall not return:

‘To me every knee shall bow, every tongue shall swear allegiance.’


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 59
20 “And a Redeemer will come to Zion, to those in Jacob who turn from transgression,” declares the Lord.
21 “And as for me, this is my covenant with them,” says the Lord: “My Spirit that is upon you, and my words that I have put in your mouth, shall not depart out of your mouth, or out of the mouth of your offspring, or out of the mouth of your children's offspring,” says the Lord, “from this time forth and forevermore.”


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 3
12 Go, and proclaim these words toward the north, and say,  “‘Return, faithless Israel, declares the Lord.  I will not look on you in anger, for I am merciful, declares the Lord;  I will not be angry forever.
13 Only acknowledge your guilt, that you rebelled against the Lord your God and scattered your favors among foreigners under every green tree, and that you have not obeyed my voice, declares the Lord.
14 Return, O faithless children, declares the Lord; for I am your master;  I will take you, one from a city and two from a family, and I will bring you to Zion.


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 15:19
Therefore thus says the Lord: “If you return, I will restore you, and you shall stand before me. If you utter what is precious, and not what is worthless, you shall be as my mouth. They shall turn to you, but you shall not turn to them.


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 32
37 Behold, I will gather them from all the countries to which I drove them in my anger and my wrath and in great indignation. I will bring them back to this place, and I will make them dwell in safety. 38 And they shall be my people, and I will be their God. 39 I will give them one heart and one way, that they may fear me forever, for their own good and the good of their children after them. 40 I will make with them an everlasting covenant, that I will not turn away from doing good to them. And I will put the fear of me in their hearts, that they may not turn from me. 41 I will rejoice in doing them good, and I will plant them in this land in faithfulness, with all my heart and all my soul.


----------



## formula1

Ezekiel 14:6
Therefore say to the house of Israel, Thus says the Lord God: Repent and turn away from your idols, and turn away your faces from all your abominations.


----------



## RegularJoe

Dead on Formula .... folks gotta 'turn' or 'burn.'


formula1 said:


> Ezekiel 14:6
> Therefore say to the house of Israel, Thus says the Lord God: Repent and turn away from your idols, and turn away your faces from all your abominations.


----------



## formula1

RegularJoe said:


> Dead on Formula .... folks gotta 'turn' or 'burn.'


Yep. But God really wants to give us the fruits of repentance. He does not wish for anyone to miss it! But we’ll talk about that later.


----------



## formula1

Ezekiel 18
21 “But if a wicked person turns away from all his sins that he has committed and keeps all my statutes and does what is just and right, he shall surely live; he shall not die. 22 None of the transgressions that he has committed shall be remembered against him; for the righteousness that he has done he shall live. 23 Have I any pleasure in the death of the wicked, declares the Lord God, and not rather that he should turn from his way and live? “


----------



## formula1

Ezekiel 33
14 Again, though I say to the wicked, ‘You shall surely die,’ yet if he turns from his sin and does what is just and right, 15 if the wicked restores the pledge, gives back what he has taken by robbery, and walks in the statutes of life, not doing injustice, he shall surely live; he shall not die. 16 None of the sins that he has committed shall be remembered against him. He has done what is just and right; he shall surely live.


----------



## formula1

Daniel 12
1 At that time shall arise Michael, the great prince who has charge of your people. And there shall be a time of trouble, such as never has been since there was a nation till that time. But at that time your people shall be delivered, everyone whose name shall be found written in the book. 2 And many of those who sleep in the dust of the earth shall awake, some to everlasting life, and some to shame and everlasting contempt. 3 And those who are wise shall shine like the brightness of the sky above; and those who turn many to righteousness, like the stars forever and ever.


----------



## formula1

Joel 1
14 Consecrate a fast; call a solemn assembly.  Gather the elders and all the inhabitants of the land to the house of the Lord your God, and cry out to the Lord.
15 Alas for the day!  For the day of the Lord is near, and as destruction from the Almighty it comes.


----------



## formula1

Zechariah 1
3 Therefore say to them, Thus declares the Lord of hosts: Return to me, says the Lord of hosts, and I will return to you, says the Lord of hosts.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 3
1 In those days John the Baptist came preaching in the wilderness of Judea, 2 “Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand.” 3 For this is he who was spoken of by the prophet Isaiah when he said,

“The voice of one crying in the wilderness:

‘Prepare the way of the Lord, make his paths straight.’”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 3
7 But when he saw many of the Pharisees and Sadducees coming to his baptism, he said to them, “You brood of vipers! Who warned you to flee from the wrath to come? 8 Bear fruit in keeping with repentance. 9 And do not presume to say to yourselves, ‘We have Abraham as our father,’ for I tell you, God is able from these stones to raise up children for Abraham. 10 Even now the axe is laid to the root of the trees. Every tree therefore that does not bear good fruit is cut down and thrown into the fire.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 3
11 I baptize you with water for repentance, but he who is coming after me is mightier than I, whose sandals I am not worthy to carry. He will baptize you with the Holy Spirit and fire. 12 His winnowing fork is in his hand, and he will clear his threshing floor and gather his wheat into the barn, but the chaff he will burn with unquenchable fire.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 4
12 Now when he heard that John had been arrested, he withdrew into Galilee. 13 And leaving Nazareth he went and lived in Capernaum by the sea, in the territory of Zebulun and Naphtali, 14 so that what was spoken by the prophet Isaiah might be fulfilled:

15 “The land of Zebulun and the land of Naphtali, the way of the sea, beyond the Jordan, Galilee of the Gentiles—

16 the people dwelling in darkness have seen a great light, and for those dwelling in the region and shadow of death, on them a light has dawned.”

17 From that time Jesus began to preach, saying, “Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand.”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 11
20 Then he began to denounce the cities where most of his mighty works had been done, because they did not repent.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 12:41
The men of Nineveh will rise up at the judgment with this generation and condemn it, for they repented at the preaching of Jonah, and behold, something greater than Jonah is here.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 13:15
For this people's heart has grown dull, and with their ears they can barely hear, and their eyes they have closed, lest they should see with their eyes and hear with their ears and understand with their heart and turn, and I would heal them.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 18
1 At that time the disciples came to Jesus, saying, “Who is the greatest in the kingdom of heaven?” 2 And calling to him a child, he put him in the midst of them 3 and said, “Truly, I say to you, unless you turn and become like children, you will never enter the kingdom of heaven. 4 Whoever humbles himself like this child is the greatest in the kingdom of heaven.


----------



## RegularJoe

formula1 said:


> Matthew 18
> “Truly, I say to you, unless you turn ..."


There's that instruction again to "_turn_" : )))).


----------



## formula1

This is the scripture subject I’ve been on since 8-30. I’ve been hearing some rumblings about some teachers watering down the need for repentance or  ‘turning’. I just want all of you have the knowledge of the scriptures should you need it.


----------



## formula1

Mark 1
14 Now after John was arrested, Jesus came into Galilee, proclaiming the gospel of God, 15 and saying, “The time is fulfilled, and the kingdom of God is at hand; repent and believe in the gospel.”


----------



## RegularJoe

formula1 said:


> This is the scripture subject I’ve been on since 8-30. I’ve been hearing some rumblings about some teachers watering down the need for repentance or  ‘turning’. I just want all of you have the knowledge of the scriptures _should you need it_.


Thx for doing so ..._ i need it_.


----------



## formula1

Mark 6
7 And he called the twelve and began to send them out two by two, and gave them authority over the unclean spirits. 8 He charged them to take nothing for their journey except a staff—no bread, no bag, no money in their belts— 9 but to wear sandals and not put on two tunics.  10 And he said to them, “Whenever you enter a house, stay there until you depart from there. 11 And if any place will not receive you and they will not listen to you, when you leave, shake off the dust that is on your feet as a testimony against them.” 12 So they went out and proclaimed that people should repent.


----------



## formula1

Luke 5
29 And Levi made him a great feast in his house, and there was a large company of tax collectors and others reclining at table with them. 30 And the Pharisees and their scribes grumbled at his disciples, saying, “Why do you eat and drink with tax collectors and sinners?” 31 And Jesus answered them, “Those who are well have no need of a physician, but those who are sick. 32 I have not come to call the righteous but sinners to repentance.”


----------



## RegularJoe

formula1 said:


> Luke 5
> 32 ...to repentance.”


As you have mentioned, one of the elements of your focus has been the value of "turning (re: Post No. 5,946)."  
i am working on absorbing, and putting into action (James 1:22) as much of this as possible, and in doing so i have just learned that my understanding of repentance has been wrong all along.  i thought repentance _included_ not just recognizing/acknowledging/being sorrowful for sin 
but also "turning" (my def. of "turning" = taking action to no longer sin).  
According to a couple dictionary def.s, repentance does not include "turning," 
though we know that "turning" is imperative in God's eyes ... 
i.e., my just being repentant, in other words, recognizing, admitting to God my sin and being sorrowful, 
is not all He commands of me.  
Hence, thanks again Formula for your emphasis on "turning," 
cause if it were not for your posts on this, 
which has prompted me to better understand that which repentance is and is not, 
i'd still have it wrong.


----------



## formula1

I just post God’s word.  He is teaching you!


----------



## formula1

Luke 13
1 There were some present at that very time who told him about the Galileans whose blood Pilate had mingled with their sacrifices. 2 And he answered them, “Do you think that these Galileans were worse sinners than all the other Galileans, because they suffered in this way? 3 No, I tell you; but unless you repent, you will all likewise perish. 4 Or those eighteen on whom the tower in Siloam fell and killed them: do you think that they were worse offenders than all the others who lived in Jerusalem? 5 No, I tell you; but unless you repent, you will all likewise perish.”


----------



## formula1

Luke 15 
1 Now the tax collectors and sinners were all drawing near to hear him. 2 And the Pharisees and the scribes grumbled, saying, “This man receives sinners and eats with them.”  3 So he told them this parable: 4 “What man of you, having a hundred sheep, if he has lost one of them, does not leave the ninety-nine in the open country, and go after the one that is lost, until he finds it? 5 And when he has found it, he lays it on his shoulders, rejoicing. 6 And when he comes home, he calls together his friends and his neighbors, saying to them, ‘Rejoice with me, for I have found my sheep that was lost.’ 7 Just so, I tell you, there will be more joy in heaven over one sinner who repents than over ninety-nine righteous persons who need no repentance.  8 “Or what woman, having ten silver coins, if she loses one coin, does not light a lamp and sweep the house and seek diligently until she finds it? 9 And when she has found it, she calls together her friends and neighbors, saying, ‘Rejoice with me, for I have found the coin that I had lost.’ 10 Just so, I tell you, there is joy before the angels of God over one sinner who repents.”


----------



## formula1

Luke 16

19 “There was a rich man who was clothed in purple and fine linen and who feasted sumptuously every day. 20 And at his gate was laid a poor man named Lazarus, covered with sores, 21 who desired to be fed with what fell from the rich man's table. Moreover, even the dogs came and licked his sores. 22 The poor man died and was carried by the angels to Abraham's side.[f] The rich man also died and was buried, 23 and in Hades, being in torment, he lifted up his eyes and saw Abraham far off and Lazarus at his side. 24 And he called out, ‘Father Abraham, have mercy on me, and send Lazarus to dip the end of his finger in water and cool my tongue, for I am in anguish in this flame.’ 25 But Abraham said, ‘Child, remember that you in your lifetime received your good things, and Lazarus in like manner bad things; but now he is comforted here, and you are in anguish. 26 And besides all this, between us and you a great chasm has been fixed, in order that those who would pass from here to you may not be able, and none may cross from there to us.’ 27 And he said, ‘Then I beg you, father, to send him to my father's house 28 for I have five brothers—so that he may warn them, lest they also come into this place of torment.’ 29 But Abraham said, ‘They have Moses and the Prophets; let them hear them.’ 30 And he said, ‘No, father Abraham, but if someone goes to them from the dead, they will repent.’ 31 He said to him, ‘If they do not hear Moses and the Prophets, neither will they be convinced if someone should rise from the dead.’”


----------



## formula1

Luke 17
1 And he said to his disciples, “Temptations to sin are sure to come, but woe to the one through whom they come! 2 It would be better for him if a millstone were hung around his neck and he were cast into the sea than that he should cause one of these little ones to sin.  3 Pay attention to yourselves! If your brother sins, rebuke him, and if he repents, forgive him, 4 and if he sins against you seven times in the day, and turns to you seven times, saying, ‘I repent,’ you must forgive him.”


----------



## formula1

Luke 22
31 “Simon, Simon, behold, Satan demanded to have you, that he might sift you like wheat, 32 but I have prayed for you that your faith may not fail. And when you have turned again, strengthen your brothers.”


----------



## formula1

Luke 24
44 Then he said to them, “These are my words that I spoke to you while I was still with you, that everything written about me in the Law of Moses and the Prophets and the Psalms must be fulfilled.” 45 Then he opened their minds to understand the Scriptures, 46 and said to them, “Thus it is written, that the Christ should suffer and on the third day rise from the dead, 47 and that repentance for the forgiveness of sins should be proclaimed in his name to all nations, beginning from Jerusalem.


----------



## formula1

Acts 2:38
And Peter said to them, “Repent and be baptized every one of you in the name of Jesus Christ for the forgiveness of your sins, and you will receive the gift of the Holy Spirit.


----------



## formula1

Acts 3
17 “And now, brothers, I know that you acted in ignorance, as did also your rulers. 18 But what God foretold by the mouth of all the prophets, that his Christ would suffer, he thus fulfilled. 19 Repent therefore, and turn back, that your sins may be blotted out, 20 that times of refreshing may come from the presence of the Lord, and that he may send the Christ appointed for you, Jesus, 21 whom heaven must receive until the time for restoring all the things about which God spoke by the mouth of his holy prophets long ago. 22 Moses said, ‘The Lord God will raise up for you a prophet like me from your brothers. You shall listen to him in whatever he tells you. 23 And it shall be that every soul who does not listen to that prophet shall be destroyed from the people.’ 24 And all the prophets who have spoken, from Samuel and those who came after him, also proclaimed these days. 25 You are the sons of the prophets and of the covenant that God made with your fathers, saying to Abraham, ‘And in your offspring shall all the families of the earth be blessed.’ 26 God, having raised up his servant, sent him to you first, to bless you by turning every one of you from your wickedness.”


----------



## formula1

Acts 5
27 And when they had brought them, they set them before the council. And the high priest questioned them, 28 saying, “We strictly charged you not to teach in this name, yet here you have filled Jerusalem with your teaching, and you intend to bring this man's blood upon us.” 29 But Peter and the apostles answered, “We must obey God rather than men. 30 The God of our fathers raised Jesus, whom you killed by hanging him on a tree. 31 God exalted him at his right hand as Leader and Savior, to give repentance to Israel and forgiveness of sins. 32 And we are witnesses to these things, and so is the Holy Spirit, whom God has given to those who obey him.”


----------



## formula1

Acts 8
18 Now when Simon saw that the Spirit was given through the laying on of the apostles' hands, he offered them money, 19 saying, “Give me this power also, so that anyone on whom I lay my hands may receive the Holy Spirit.” 20 But Peter said to him, “May your silver perish with you, because you thought you could obtain the gift of God with money! 21 You have neither part nor lot in this matter, for your heart is not right before God. 22 Repent, therefore, of this wickedness of yours, and pray to the Lord that, if possible, the intent of your heart may be forgiven you.


----------



## formula1

Acts 9
32 Now as Peter went here and there among them all, he came down also to the saints who lived at Lydda. 33 There he found a man named Aeneas, bedridden for eight years, who was paralyzed. 34 And Peter said to him, “Aeneas, Jesus Christ heals you; rise and make your bed.” And immediately he rose. 35 And all the residents of Lydda and Sharon saw him, and they turned to the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Acts 11
16 And I remembered the word of the Lord, how he said, ‘John baptized with water, but you will be baptized with the Holy Spirit.’ 17 If then God gave the same gift to them as he gave to us when we believed in the Lord Jesus Christ, who was I that I could stand in God's way?” 18 When they heard these things they fell silent. And they glorified God, saying, “Then to the Gentiles also God has granted repentance that leads to life.”


----------



## formula1

Acts 11
19 Now those who were scattered because of the persecution that arose over Stephen traveled as far as Phoenicia and Cyprus and Antioch, speaking the word to no one except Jews. 20 But there were some of them, men of Cyprus and Cyrene, who on coming to Antioch spoke to the Hellenists also, preaching the Lord Jesus. 21 And the hand of the Lord was with them, and a great number who believed turned to the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Acts 14
14 But when the apostles Barnabas and Paul heard of it, they tore their garments and rushed out into the crowd, crying out, 15 “Men, why are you doing these things? We also are men, of like nature with you, and we bring you good news, that you should turn from these vain things to a living God, who made the heaven and the earth and the sea and all that is in them.


----------



## formula1

Acts 17
29 Being then God's offspring, we ought not to think that the divine being is like gold or silver or stone, an image formed by the art and imagination of man. 30 The times of ignorance God overlooked, but now he commands all people everywhere to repent, 31 because he has fixed a day on which he will judge the world in righteousness by a man whom he has appointed; and of this he has given assurance to all by raising him from the dead.”


----------



## formula1

Acts 26
19 “Therefore, O King Agrippa, I was not disobedient to the heavenly vision, 20 but declared first to those in Damascus, then in Jerusalem and throughout all the region of Judea, and also to the Gentiles, that they should repent and turn to God, performing deeds in keeping with their repentance.


----------



## formula1

Romans 2
4 Or do you presume on the riches of his kindness and forbearance and patience, not knowing that God's kindness is meant to lead you to repentance?


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 3
16 But when one turns to the Lord, the veil is removed. 17 Now the Lord is the Spirit, and where the Spirit of the Lord is, there is freedom. 18 And we all, with unveiled face, beholding the glory of the Lord, are being transformed into the same image from one degree of glory to another.  For this comes from the Lord who is the Spirit.


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 7
8 For even if I made you grieve with my letter, I do not regret it—though I did regret it, for I see that that letter grieved you, though only for a while. 9 As it is, I rejoice, not because you were grieved, but because you were grieved into repenting. For you felt a godly grief, so that you suffered no loss through us.  10 For godly grief produces a repentance that leads to salvation without regret, whereas worldly grief produces death.


----------



## formula1

1 Thessalonians 1
6 And you became imitators of us and of the Lord, for you received the word in much affliction, with the joy of the Holy Spirit, 7 so that you became an example to all the believers in Macedonia and in Achaia. 8 For not only has the word of the Lord sounded forth from you in Macedonia and Achaia, but your faith in God has gone forth everywhere, so that we need not say anything. 9 For they themselves report concerning us the kind of reception we had among you, and how you turned to God from idols to serve the living and true God, 10 and to wait for his Son from heaven, whom he raised from the dead, Jesus who delivers us from the wrath to come.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 2
23 Have nothing to do with foolish, ignorant controversies; you know that they breed quarrels. 24 And the Lord's servant must not be quarrelsome but kind to everyone, able to teach, patiently enduring evil, 25 correcting his opponents with gentleness. God may perhaps grant them repentance leading to a knowledge of the truth, 26 and they may come to their senses and escape from the snare of the devil, after being captured by him to do his will.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 4
3 For the time is coming when people will not endure sound teaching, but having itching ears they will accumulate for themselves teachers to suit their own passions, 4 and will turn away from listening to the truth and wander off into myths. 5 As for you, always be sober-minded, endure suffering, do the work of an evangelist, fulfill your ministry.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 6
4 For it is impossible, in the case of those who have once been enlightened, who have tasted the heavenly gift, and have shared in the Holy Spirit, 5 and have tasted the goodness of the word of God and the powers of the age to come, 6 and then have fallen away, to restore them again to repentance, since they are crucifying once again the Son of God to their own harm and holding him up to contempt. 7 For land that has drunk the rain that often falls on it, and produces a crop useful to those for whose sake it is cultivated, receives a blessing from God. 8 But if it bears thorns and thistles, it is worthless and near to being cursed, and its end is to be burned.


----------



## formula1

Just wanted to to you guys that a ‘like’ on that scripture isn’t easy. I know every time I read that it makes me to a deep look at myself. Thanks for the likes!


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 12
14 Strive for peace with everyone, and for the holiness without which no one will see the Lord. 15 See to it that no one fails to obtain the grace of God; that no “root of bitterness” springs up and causes trouble, and by it many become defiled; 16 that no one is sexually immoral or unholy like Esau, who sold his birthright for a single meal. 17 For you know that afterward, when he desired to inherit the blessing, he was rejected, for he found no chance to repent, though he sought it with tears.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 3
9 Do not repay evil for evil or reviling for reviling, but on the contrary, bless, for to this you were called, that you may obtain a blessing.   10 For “Whoever desires to love life and see good days, let him keep his tongue from evil and his lips from speaking deceit;  11 let him turn away from evil and do good; let him seek peace and pursue it.  12 For the eyes of the Lord are on the righteous, and his ears are open to their prayer.  But the face of the Lord is against those who do evil.”


----------



## formula1

2 Peter 3
8 But do not overlook this one fact, beloved, that with the Lord one day is as a thousand years, and a thousand years as one day. 9 The Lord is not slow to fulfill his promise as some count slowness, but is patient toward you, not wishing that any should perish, but that all should reach repentance.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 2
3 I know you are enduring patiently and bearing up for my name's sake, and you have not grown weary. 4 But I have this against you, that you have abandoned the love you had at first. 5 Remember therefore from where you have fallen; repent, and do the works you did at first. If not, I will come to you and remove your lampstand from its place, unless you repent.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 2
13 I know where you dwell, where Satan's throne is. Yet you hold fast my name, and you did not deny my faith even in the days of Antipas my faithful witness, who was killed among you, where Satan dwells. 14 But I have a few things against you: you have some there who hold the teaching of Balaam, who taught Balak to put a stumbling block before the sons of Israel, so that they might eat food sacrificed to idols and practice sexual immorality. 15 So also you have some who hold the teaching of the Nicolaitans. 16 Therefore repent. If not, I will come to you soon and war against them with the sword of my mouth.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 3
1 I know your works. You have the reputation of being alive, but you are dead. 2 Wake up, and strengthen what remains and is about to die, for I have not found your works complete in the sight of my God. 3 Remember, then, what you received and heard. Keep it, and repent. If you will not wake up, I will come like a thief, and you will not know at what hour I will come against you.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 3
17 For you say, I am rich, I have prospered, and I need nothing, not realizing that you are wretched, pitiable, poor, blind, and naked. 18 I counsel you to buy from me gold refined by fire, so that you may be rich, and white garments so that you may clothe yourself and the shame of your nakedness may not be seen, and salve to anoint your eyes, so that you may see. 19 Those whom I love, I reprove and discipline, so be zealous and repent. 20 Behold, I stand at the door and knock. If anyone hears my voice and opens the door, I will come in to him and eat with him, and he with me.


----------



## formula1

Genesis 6
 7 So the Lord said, “I will blot out man whom I have created from the face of the land, man and animals and creeping things and birds of the heavens, for I am sorry that I have made them.” 8 But Noah found favor in the eyes of the Lord. 9 These are the generations of Noah. Noah was a righteous man, blameless in his generation. Noah walked with God.


----------



## formula1

Genesis 17 
1 When Abram was ninety-nine years old the Lord appeared to Abram and said to him, “I am God Almighty; walk before me, and be blameless, 2 that I may make my covenant between me and you, and may multiply you greatly.” 3 Then Abram fell on his face. And God said to him, 4 “Behold, my covenant is with you, and you shall be the father of a multitude of nations.”


----------



## formula1

Deuteronomy 18
9 “When you come into the land that the Lord your God is giving you, you shall not learn to follow the abominable practices of those nations. 10 There shall not be found among you anyone who burns his son or his daughter as an offering,[e] anyone who practices divination or tells fortunes or interprets omens, or a sorcerer 11 or a charmer or a medium or a necromancer or one who inquires of the dead, 12 for whoever does these things is an abomination to the Lord. And because of these abominations the Lord your God is driving them out before you. 13 You shall be blameless before the Lord your God, 14 for these nations, which you are about to dispossess, listen to fortune-tellers and to diviners. But as for you, the Lord your God has not allowed you to do this.


----------



## formula1

2 Samuel 22
26 “With the merciful you show yourself merciful; with the blameless man you show yourself blameless;
27 with the purified you deal purely, and with the crooked you make yourself seem tortuous.
28 You save a humble people, but your eyes are on the haughty to bring them down.


----------



## formula1

2 Samuel 22
32 “For who is God, but the Lord?  And who is a rock, except our God?
33 This God is my strong refuge and has made my way blameless.


----------



## formula1

2 Chronicles 16
9 For the eyes of the Lord run to and fro throughout the whole earth, to give strong support to those whose heart is blameless toward him.


----------



## formula1

Job 1:1
There was a man in the land of Uz whose name was Job, and that man was blameless and upright, one who feared God and turned away from evil.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 15
1 O Lord, who shall sojourn in your tent?  Who shall dwell on your holy hill?
2 He who walks blamelessly and does what is right and speaks truth in his heart;
3 who does not slander with his tongue and does no evil to his neighbor, nor takes up a reproach against his friend;
4 in whose eyes a vile person is despised, but who honors those who fear the Lord; who swears to his own hurt and does not change;
5 who does not put out his money at interest and does not take a bribe against the innocent.  He who does these things shall never be moved.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 19:13
Keep back your servant also from presumptuous sins; let them not have dominion over me! Then I shall be blameless, and innocent of great transgression.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 37
18 The Lord knows the days of the blameless, and their heritage will remain forever;
19 they are not put to shame in evil times; in the days of famine they have abundance.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 37:37
Mark the blameless and behold the upright, for there is a future for the man of peace.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 51
3 For I know my transgressions, and my sin is ever before me.
4 Against you, you only, have I sinned and done what is evil in your sight, so that you may be justified in your words and blameless in your judgment.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 101
1 I will sing of steadfast love and justice; to you, O Lord, I will make music.
2 I will ponder the way that is blameless.  Oh when will you come to me?  I will walk with integrity of heart within my house.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 119:1
Blessed are those whose way is blameless, who walk in the law of the Lord!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 119:80
May my heart be blameless in your statutes, that I may not be put to shame!


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 10:29
The way of the Lord is a stronghold to the blameless, but destruction to evildoers.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 11:5
The righteousness of the blameless keeps his way straight, but the wicked falls by his own wickedness.

Happy Thanksgiving to my DBV friends!!!


----------



## Milkman

formula1 said:


> Proverbs 11:5
> The righteousness of the blameless keeps his way straight, but the wicked falls by his own wickedness.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to my DBV friends!!!



Happy Thanksgiving to you as well Formula 1. I am thankful for your faithfulness in researching and posting every day.


----------



## Whitetaillane

Thank you for putting God’s word out every morning. Happy Thanksgiving to you.


----------



## RegularJoe

_Joyfilled Thanksgiving _
(Ps. 95:2 ~ Let us come before Him with THANKSgiving; 
Ps. 100:4 ~ ...give THANKS to Him : ) 
_wishes to all !!!!!!_


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 11:20
Those of crooked heart are an abomination to the Lord, but those of blameless ways are his delight.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 13:6
Righteousness guards him whose way is blameless, but sin overthrows the wicked.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 28:10
Whoever misleads the upright into an evil way will fall into his own pit, but the blameless will have a goodly inheritance.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 29:10
Bloodthirsty men hate one who is blameless and seek the life of the upright.


----------



## formula1

Daniel 6
19 Then, at break of day, the king arose and went in haste to the den of lions. 20 As he came near to the den where Daniel was, he cried out in a tone of anguish. The king declared to Daniel, “O Daniel, servant of the living God, has your God, whom you serve continually, been able to deliver you from the lions?” 21 Then Daniel said to the king, “O king, live forever! 22 My God sent his angel and shut the lions' mouths, and they have not harmed me, because I was found blameless before him; and also before you, O king, I have done no harm.” 23 Then the king was exceedingly glad, and commanded that Daniel be taken up out of the den. So Daniel was taken up out of the den, and no kind of harm was found on him, because he had trusted in his God.


----------



## formula1

Luke 1
5 In the days of Herod, king of Judea, there was a priest named Zechariah, of the division of Abijah. And he had a wife from the daughters of Aaron, and her name was Elizabeth. 6 And they were both righteous before God, walking blamelessly in all the commandments and statutes of the Lord. 7 But they had no child, because Elizabeth was barren, and both were advanced in years.  8 Now while he was serving as priest before God when his division was on duty, 9 according to the custom of the priesthood, he was chosen by lot to enter the temple of the Lord and burn incense. 10 And the whole multitude of the people were praying outside at the hour of incense. 11 And there appeared to him an angel of the Lord standing on the right side of the altar of incense. 12 And Zechariah was troubled when he saw him, and fear fell upon him. 13 But the angel said to him, “Do not be afraid, Zechariah, for your prayer has been heard, and your wife Elizabeth will bear you a son, and you shall call his name John.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 1
3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who has blessed us in Christ with every spiritual blessing in the heavenly places, 4 even as he chose us in him before the foundation of the world, that we should be holy and blameless before him. In love 5 he predestined us for adoption to himself as sons through Jesus Christ, according to the purpose of his will, 6 to the praise of his glorious grace, with which he has blessed us in the Beloved. 7 In him we have redemption through his blood, the forgiveness of our trespasses, according to the riches of his grace, 8 which he lavished upon us, in all wisdom and insight 9 making known to us the mystery of his will, according to his purpose, which he set forth in Christ 10 as a plan for the fullness of time, to unite all things in him, things in heaven and things on earth.


----------



## formula1

This scripture is one of my favorites! He ‘lavished’ His grace upon us and made us blameless before Him.  How can anyone not turn his heart to Christ with that much love!  God bless!!!


----------



## formula1

Phillipians 1
8 For God is my witness, how I yearn for you all with the affection of Christ Jesus. 9 And it is my prayer that your love may abound more and more, with knowledge and all discernment, 10 so that you may approve what is excellent, and so be pure and blameless for the day of Christ, 11 filled with the fruit of righteousness that comes through Jesus Christ, to the glory and praise of God.


----------



## formula1

Phillipians 2
14 Do all things without grumbling or disputing, 15 that you may be blameless and innocent, children of God without blemish in the midst of a crooked and twisted generation, among whom you shine as lights in the world, 16 holding fast to the word of life, so that in the day of Christ I may be proud that I did not run in vain or labor in vain.


----------



## formula1

Phillipians 3
3 For we are the circumcision, who worship by the Spirit of God and glory in Christ Jesus and put no confidence in the flesh— 4 though I myself have reason for confidence in the flesh also. If anyone else thinks he has reason for confidence in the flesh, I have more: 5 circumcised on the eighth day, of the people of Israel, of the tribe of Benjamin, a Hebrew of Hebrews; as to the law, a Pharisee; 6 as to zeal, a persecutor of the church; as to righteousness under the law, blameless. 7 But whatever gain I had, I counted as loss for the sake of Christ. 8 Indeed, I count everything as loss because of the surpassing worth of knowing Christ Jesus my Lord.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 1
21 And you, who once were alienated and hostile in mind, doing evil deeds, 22 he has now reconciled in his body of flesh by his death, in order to present you holy and blameless and above reproach before him, 23 if indeed you continue in the faith, stable and steadfast, not shifting from the hope of the gospel that you heard, which has been proclaimed in all creation under heaven, and of which I, Paul, became a minister.


----------



## formula1

1 Thessalonians 3
11 Now may our God and Father himself, and our Lord Jesus, direct our way to you, 12 and may the Lord make you increase and abound in love for one another and for all, as we do for you, 13 so that he may establish your hearts blameless in holiness before our God and Father, at the coming of our Lord Jesus with all his saints.


----------



## formula1

1 Thessalonians 5:23
Now may the God of peace himself sanctify you completely, and may your whole spirit and soul and body be kept blameless at the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

Jude 1
24 Now to him who is able to keep you from stumbling and to present you blameless before the presence of his glory with great joy, 25 to the only God, our Savior, through Jesus Christ our Lord, be glory, majesty, dominion, and authority, before all time and now and forever. Amen.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 14
2 And I heard a voice from heaven like the roar of many waters and like the sound of loud thunder. The voice I heard was like the sound of harpists playing on their harps, 3 and they were singing a new song before the throne and before the four living creatures and before the elders. No one could learn that song except the 144,000 who had been redeemed from the earth. 4 It is these who have not defiled themselves with women, for they are virgins. It is these who follow the Lamb wherever he goes. These have been redeemed from mankind as firstfruits for God and the Lamb, 5 and in their mouth no lie was found, for they are blameless.


----------



## formula1

Leviticus 26
40 But if they confess their iniquity and the iniquity of their fathers in their treachery that they committed against me, and also in walking contrary to me, 41 so that I walked contrary to them and brought them into the land of their enemies—if then their uncircumcised heart is humbled and they make amends for their iniquity, 42 then I will remember my covenant with Jacob, and I will remember my covenant with Isaac and my covenant with Abraham, and I will remember the land.


----------



## formula1

Deuteronomy 8
1 The whole commandment that I command you today you shall be careful to do, that you may live and multiply, and go in and possess the land that the Lord swore to give to your fathers. 2 And you shall remember the whole way that the Lord your God has led you these forty years in the wilderness, that he might humble you, testing you to know what was in your heart, whether you would keep his commandments or not. 3 And he humbled you and let you hunger and fed you with manna, which you did not know, nor did your fathers know, that he might make you know that man does not live by bread alone, but man lives by every word that comes from the mouth of the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Deuteronomy 8
11 Take care lest you forget the Lord your God by not keeping his commandments and his rules and his statutes, which I command you today, 12 lest, when you have eaten and are full and have built good houses and live in them, 13 and when your herds and flocks multiply and your silver and gold is multiplied and all that you have is multiplied, 14 then your heart be lifted up, and you forget the Lord your God, who brought you out of the land of Egypt, out of the house of slavery, 15 who led you through the great and terrifying wilderness, with its fiery serpents and scorpions and thirsty ground where there was no water, who brought you water out of the flinty rock, 16 who fed you in the wilderness with manna that your fathers did not know, that he might humble you and test you, to do you good in the end. 17 Beware lest you say in your heart, ‘My power and the might of my hand have gotten me this wealth.’ 18 You shall remember the Lord your God, for it is he who gives you power to get wealth, that he may confirm his covenant that he swore to your fathers, as it is this day.


----------



## formula1

2 Kings 22
18 But to the king of Judah, who sent you to inquire of the Lord, thus shall you say to him, Thus says the Lord, the God of Israel: Regarding the words that you have heard, 19 because your heart was penitent, and you humbled yourself before the Lord, when you heard how I spoke against this place and against its inhabitants, that they should become a desolation and a curse, and you have torn your clothes and wept before me, I also have heard you, declares the Lord. 20 Therefore, behold, I will gather you to your fathers, and you shall be gathered to your grave in peace, and your eyes shall not see all the disaster that I will bring upon this place.’” And they brought back word to the king.


----------



## formula1

2 Chronicles 7
13 When I shut up the heavens so that there is no rain, or command the locust to devour the land, or send pestilence among my people, 14 if my people who are called by my name humble themselves, and pray and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways, then I will hear from heaven and will forgive their sin and heal their land.


----------



## RegularJoe

Many thx Form.... 
Have been most mindful of verse 14 over the last 10 or 15 years, 
but had given little to no thought of 13.  
Am, now, noting 'pestilence.'  
Appreciate you.


----------



## formula1

RegularJoe said:


> Many thx Form....
> Have been most mindful of verse 14 over the last 10 or 15 years,
> but had given little to no thought of 13.
> Am, now, noting 'pestilence.'
> Appreciate you.



Kinda brings some context to verse 14.


----------



## formula1

Ezra 8
21 Then I proclaimed a fast there, at the river Ahava, that we might humble ourselves before our God, to seek from him a safe journey for ourselves, our children, and all our goods. 22 For I was ashamed to ask the king for a band of soldiers and horsemen to protect us against the enemy on our way, since we had told the king, “The hand of our God is for good on all who seek him, and the power of his wrath is against all who forsake him.” 23 So we fasted and implored our God for this, and he listened to our entreaty.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 18:27
For you save a humble people, but the haughty eyes you bring down.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 28
8 Good and upright is the Lord; therefore he instructs sinners in the way.
9 He leads the humble in what is right, and teaches the humble his way.
10 All the paths of the Lord are steadfast love and faithfulness, for those who keep his covenant and his testimonies.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 34
1 I will bless the Lord at all times; his praise shall continually be in my mouth.
2 My soul makes its boast in the Lord; let the humble hear and be glad.
3 Oh, magnify the Lord with me, and let us exalt his name together!
4 I sought the Lord, and he answered me and delivered me from all my fears.
5 Those who look to him are radiant, and their faces shall never be ashamed.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 69
30 I will praise the name of God with a song; I will magnify him with thanksgiving.
31 This will please the Lord more than an ox or a bull with horns and hoofs.
32 When the humble see it they will be glad; you who seek God, let your hearts revive.
33 For the Lord hears the needy and does not despise his own people who are prisoners.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 147
5 Great is our Lord, and abundant in power; his understanding is beyond measure.
6 The Lord lifts up the humble; he casts the wicked to the ground.


----------



## Whitetaillane

I would like to ask those that read this every morning to keep my wife and me in your prayers. We have COVID. I pray that we get over this quickly. Thank you


----------



## Milkman

Whitetaillane said:


> I would like to ask those that read this every morning to keep my wife and me in your prayers. We have COVID. I pray that we get over this quickly. Thank you



Y’all have been prayed for from here just now. 
Go and get the infusion treatment. It worked for my brother.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 3
33 The Lord's curse is on the house of the wicked,
    but he blesses the dwelling of the righteous.
34 Toward the scorners he is scornful,
    but to the humble he gives favor.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 11:2
When pride comes, then comes disgrace, but with the humble is wisdom.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 22:4
The reward for humility and fear of the Lord is riches and honor and life.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 2
12 For the Lord of hosts has a day against all that is proud and lofty, against all that is lifted up—and it shall be brought low;
13 against all the cedars of Lebanon, lofty and lifted up; and against all the oaks of Bashan;
14 against all the lofty mountains, and against all the uplifted hills;
15 against every high tower and against every fortified wall;
16 against all the ships of Tarshish, and against all the beautiful craft.
17 And the haughtiness of man shall be humbled, and the lofty pride of men shall be brought low, and the Lord alone will be exalted in that day.

Merry Christmas to all my DBV friends!


----------



## Milkman

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## marlin

Merry Christmas


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 58
3 ‘Why have we fasted, and you see it not. Why have we humbled ourselves, and you take no knowledge of it?’  Behold, in the day of your fast you seek your own pleasure, and oppress all your workers.
4 Behold, you fast only to quarrel and to fight and to hit with a wicked fist.  Fasting like yours this day will not make your voice to be heard on high.
5 Is such the fast that I choose, a day for a person to humble himself?  Is it to bow down his head like a reed, and to spread sackcloth and ashes under him?  Will you call this a fast, and a day acceptable to the Lord?
6 Is not this the fast that I choose:  to loose the bonds of wickedness, to undo the straps of the yoke to let the oppressed go free, and to break every yoke?


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 66
1 Thus says the Lord:  “Heaven is my throne, and the earth is my footstool;  what is the house that you would build for me, and what is the place of my rest?
2 All these things my hand has made, and so all these things came to be, declares the Lord.  But this is the one to whom I will look:  he who is humble and contrite in spirit and trembles at my word.”


----------



## formula1

Daniel 4
37 Now I, Nebuchadnezzar, praise and extol and honor the King of heaven, for all his works are right and his ways are just; and those who walk in pride he is able to humble.


----------



## formula1

Daniel 10
11 And he said to me, “O Daniel, man greatly loved, understand the words that I speak to you, and stand upright, for now I have been sent to you.” And when he had spoken this word to me, I stood up trembling. 12 Then he said to me, “Fear not, Daniel, for from the first day that you set your heart to understand and humbled yourself before your God, your words have been heard, and I have come because of your words.


----------



## formula1

Micah 6:8
He has told you, O man, what is good; and what does the Lord require of you but to do justice, and to love kindness, and to walk humbly with your God?


----------



## formula1

Zephaniah 2
3 Seek the Lord, all you humble of the land, who do his just commands; seek righteousness; seek humility; perhaps you may be hidden on the day of the anger of the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Zephaniah 3
12 But I will leave in your midst, a people humble and lowly.  They shall seek refuge in the name of the Lord,
13 those who are left in Israel; they shall do no injustice and speak no lies, nor shall there be found in their mouth a deceitful tongue.  For they shall graze and lie down, and none shall make them afraid.


----------



## formula1

Zechariah 9:9 
Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem!  Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 18 
1 At that time the disciples came to Jesus, saying, “Who is the greatest in the kingdom of heaven?” 2 And calling to him a child, he put him in the midst of them 3 and said, “Truly, I say to you, unless you turn and become like children, you will never enter the kingdom of heaven. 4 Whoever humbles himself like this child is the greatest in the kingdom of heaven.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 23
8 But you are not to be called rabbi, for you have one teacher, and you are all brothers. 9 And call no man your father on earth, for you have one Father, who is in heaven. 10 Neither be called instructors, for you have one instructor, the Christ. 11 The greatest among you shall be your servant. 12 Whoever exalts himself will be humbled, and whoever humbles himself will be exalted.


----------



## formula1

Luke 1
46 And Mary said, “My soul magnifies the Lord,
47 and my spirit rejoices in God my Savior,
48 for he has looked on the humble estate of his servant.  For behold, from now on all generations will call me blessed;
49 for he who is mighty has done great things for me, and holy is his name.
50 And his mercy is for those who fear him from generation to generation.
51 He has shown strength with his arm; he has scattered the proud in the thoughts of their hearts;
52 he has brought down the mighty from their thrones and exalted those of humble estate;
53 he has filled the hungry with good things, and the rich he has sent away empty.


----------



## formula1

Luke 14
7 Now he told a parable to those who were invited, when he noticed how they chose the places of honor, saying to them, 8 “When you are invited by someone to a wedding feast, do not sit down in a place of honor, lest someone more distinguished than you be invited by him, 9 and he who invited you both will come and say to you, ‘Give your place to this person,’ and then you will begin with shame to take the lowest place. 10 But when you are invited, go and sit in the lowest place, so that when your host comes he may say to you, ‘Friend, move up higher.’ Then you will be honored in the presence of all who sit at table with you. 11 For everyone who exalts himself will be humbled, and he who humbles himself will be exalted.”


----------



## formula1

Luke 18
10 “Two men went up into the temple to pray, one a Pharisee and the other a tax collector. 11 The Pharisee, standing by himself, prayed thus: ‘God, I thank you that I am not like other men, extortioners, unjust, adulterers, or even like this tax collector. 12 I fast twice a week; I give tithes of all that I get.’ 13 But the tax collector, standing far off, would not even lift up his eyes to heaven, but beat his breast, saying, ‘God, be merciful to me, a sinner!’ 14 I tell you, this man went down to his house justified, rather than the other. For everyone who exalts himself will be humbled, but the one who humbles himself will be exalted.”


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 4 
1 I therefore, a prisoner for the Lord, urge you to walk in a manner worthy of the calling to which you have been called, 2 with all humility and gentleness, with patience, bearing with one another in love, 3 eager to maintain the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace.


----------



## formula1

Philippians 2
3 Do nothing from selfish ambition or conceit, but in humility count others more significant than yourselves. 4 Let each of you look not only to his own interests, but also to the interests of others. 5 Have this mind among yourselves, which is yours in Christ Jesus,  6 who, though he was in the form of God, did not count equality with God a thing to be grasped,  7 but emptied himself, by taking the form of a servant, being born in the likeness of men. 8 And being found in human form, he humbled himself by becoming obedient to the point of death, even death on a cross. 9 Therefore God has highly exalted him and bestowed on him the name that is above every name, 10 so that at the name of Jesus every knee should bow, in heaven and on earth and under the earth, 11 and every tongue confess that Jesus Christ is Lord, to the glory of God the Father.


----------



## formula1

Colossians 3
12 Put on then, as God's chosen ones, holy and beloved, compassionate hearts, kindness, humility, meekness, and patience, 13 bearing with one another and, if one has a complaint against another, forgiving each other; as the Lord has forgiven you, so you also must forgive. 14 And above all these put on love, which binds everything together in perfect harmony.


----------



## formula1

James 4
7 Submit yourselves therefore to God. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you. 8 Draw near to God, and he will draw near to you. Cleanse your hands, you sinners, and purify your hearts, you double-minded. 9 Be wretched and mourn and weep. Let your laughter be turned to mourning and your joy to gloom. 10 Humble yourselves before the Lord, and he will exalt you.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 3
8 Finally, all of you, have unity of mind, sympathy, brotherly love, a tender heart, and a humble mind. 9 Do not repay evil for evil or reviling for reviling, but on the contrary, bless, for to this you were called, that you may obtain a blessing.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 5
6 Humble yourselves, therefore, under the mighty hand of God so that at the proper time he may exalt you, 7 casting all your anxieties on him, because he cares for you.


----------



## formula1

Exodus 20:12
Honor your father and your mother, that your days may be long in the land that the Lord your God is giving you.


----------



## formula1

Leviticus 19:32
You shall stand up before the gray head and honor the face of an old man, and you shall fear your God: I am the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Deuteronomy 26
18 And the Lord has declared today that you are a people for his treasured possession, as he has promised you, and that you are to keep all his commandments, 19 and that he will set you in praise and in fame and in honor high above all nations that he has made, and that you shall be a people holy to the Lord your God, as he promised.


----------



## formula1

1 Samuel 2:8
He raises up the poor from the dust; he lifts the needy from the ash heap to make them sit with princes and inherit a seat of honor. For the pillars of the earth are the Lord's, and on them he has set the world.


----------



## formula1

1 Chronicles 17
16 Then King David went in and sat before the Lord and said, “Who am I, O Lord God, and what is my house, that you have brought me thus far? 17 And this was a small thing in your eyes, O God. You have also spoken of your servant's house for a great while to come, and have shown me future generations, O Lord God! 18 And what more can David say to you for honoring your servant? For you know your servant. 19 For your servant's sake, O Lord, and according to your own heart, you have done all this greatness, in making known all these great things. 20 There is none like you, O Lord, and there is no God besides you, according to all that we have heard with our ears.


----------



## formula1

1 Chronicles 29
10 Therefore David blessed the Lord in the presence of all the assembly. And David said: “Blessed are you, O Lord, the God of Israel our father, forever and ever. 11 Yours, O Lord, is the greatness and the power and the glory and the victory and the majesty, for all that is in the heavens and in the earth is yours. Yours is the kingdom, O Lord, and you are exalted as head above all. 12 Both riches and honor come from you, and you rule over all. In your hand are power and might, and in your hand it is to make great and to give strength to all. 13 And now we thank you, our God, and praise your glorious name.


----------



## formula1

2 Chronicles 1
7 In that night God appeared to Solomon, and said to him, “Ask what I shall give you.” 8 And Solomon said to God, “You have shown great and steadfast love to David my father, and have made me king in his place. 9 O Lord God, let your word to David my father be now fulfilled, for you have made me king over a people as numerous as the dust of the earth. 10 Give me now wisdom and knowledge to go out and come in before this people, for who can govern this people of yours, which is so great?” 11 God answered Solomon, “Because this was in your heart, and you have not asked for possessions, wealth, honor, or the life of those who hate you, and have not even asked for long life, but have asked for wisdom and knowledge for yourself that you may govern my people over whom I have made you king, 12 wisdom and knowledge are granted to you. I will also give you riches, possessions, and honor, such as none of the kings had who were before you, and none after you shall have the like.”


----------



## formula1

Psalm 4
1 Answer me when I call, O God of my righteousness!  You have given me relief when I was in distress.  Be gracious to me and hear my prayer!
2 O men, how long shall my honor be turned into shame?  How long will you love vain words and seek after lies? Selah
3 But know that the Lord has set apart the godly for himself; the Lord hears when I call to him.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 8
3 When I look at your heavens, the work of your fingers, the moon and the stars, which you have set in place,
4 what is man that you are mindful of him, and the son of man that you care for him?
5 Yet you have made him a little lower than the heavenly beings and crowned him with glory and honor.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 15
1 O Lord, who shall sojourn in your tent?  Who shall dwell on your holy hill?
2 He who walks blamelessly and does what is right and speaks truth in his heart;
3 who does not slander with his tongue and does no evil to his neighbor, nor takes up a reproach against his friend;
4 in whose eyes a vile person is despised, but who honors those who fear the Lord;
who swears to his own hurt and does not change;
5 who does not put out his money at interest and does not take a bribe against the innocent.  He who does these things shall never be moved.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 84:11
For the Lord God is a sun and shield; the Lord bestows favor and honor. No good thing does he withhold from those who walk uprightly.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 91
14 Because he holds fast to me in love, I will deliver him; I will protect him, because he knows my name.
15 When he calls to me, I will answer him;  I will be with him in trouble;  I will rescue him and honor him.
16 With long life I will satisfy him and show him my salvation.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 112
6 For the righteous will never be moved; he will be remembered forever.
7 He is not afraid of bad news; his heart is firm, trusting in the Lord.
8 His heart is steady; he will not be afraid, until he looks in triumph on his adversaries.
9 He has distributed freely; he has given to the poor; his righteousness endures forever; his horn is exalted in honor.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 3
9 Honor the Lord with your wealth and with the firstfruits of all your produce;
10 then your barns will be filled with plenty, and your vats will be bursting with wine.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 3:35
The wise will inherit honor, but fools get disgrace.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 4
7 The beginning of wisdom is this: Get wisdom, and whatever you get, get insight.
8 Prize her highly, and she will exalt you; she will honor you if you embrace her.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 8
12 I, wisdom, dwell with prudence, and I find knowledge and discretion.
13 The fear of the Lord is hatred of evil.  Pride and arrogance and the way of evil and perverted speech I hate.
14 I have counsel and sound wisdom; I have insight; I have strength.
15 By me kings reign, and rulers decree what is just;
16 by me princes rule, and nobles, all who govern justly.
17 I love those who love me, and those who seek me diligently find me.
18 Riches and honor are with me, enduring wealth and righteousness.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 11:16
A gracious woman gets honor, and violent men get riches.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 13:18
Poverty and disgrace come to him who ignores instruction, but whoever heeds reproof is honored.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 14:31
Whoever oppresses a poor man insults his Maker, but he who is generous to the needy honors him.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 20:3
It is an honor for a man to keep aloof from strife, but every fool will be quarreling.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 21:21
Whoever pursues righteousness and kindness will find life, righteousness, and honor.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 26:1
Like snow in summer or rain in harvest, so honor is not fitting for a fool.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 26:8
Like one who binds the stone in the sling is one who gives honor to a fool.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 27:18
Whoever tends a fig tree will eat its fruit, and he who guards his master will be honored.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 29:23
One's pride will bring him low, but he who is lowly in spirit will obtain honor.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 8:13
But the Lord of hosts, him you shall honor as holy. Let him be your fear, and let him be your dread.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 49
5 And now the Lord says, he who formed me from the womb to be his servant, to bring Jacob back to him; and that Israel might be gathered to him—for I am honored in the eyes of the Lord, and my God has become my strength—
6 he says: “It is too light a thing that you should be my servant to raise up the tribes of Jacob and to bring back the preserved of Israel;  I will make you as a light for the nations, that my salvation may reach to the end of the earth.”


----------



## formula1

Malachi 2:2
If you will not listen, if you will not take it to heart to give honor to my name, says the Lord of hosts, then I will send the curse upon you and I will curse your blessings. Indeed, I have already cursed them, because you do not lay it to heart.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 13
53 And when Jesus had finished these parables, he went away from there, 54 and coming to his hometown he taught them in their synagogue, so that they were astonished, and said, “Where did this man get this wisdom and these mighty works? 55 Is not this the carpenter's son? Is not his mother called Mary? And are not his brothers James and Joseph and Simon and Judas? 56 And are not all his sisters with us? Where then did this man get all these things?” 57 And they took offense at him. But Jesus said to them, “A prophet is not without honor except in his hometown and in his own household.” 58 And he did not do many mighty works there, because of their unbelief.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 15
1 Then Pharisees and scribes came to Jesus from Jerusalem and said, 2 “Why do your disciples break the tradition of the elders? For they do not wash their hands when they eat.” 3 He answered them, “And why do you break the commandment of God for the sake of your tradition? 4 For God commanded, ‘Honor your father and your mother,’ and, ‘Whoever reviles father or mother must surely die.’ 5 But you say, ‘If anyone tells his father or his mother, “What you would have gained from me is given to God,”6 he need not honor his father.’ So for the sake of your tradition you have made void the word of God. 7 You hypocrites! Well did Isaiah prophesy of you, when he said:

8  “‘This people honors me with their lips, but their heart is far from me;
9 in vain do they worship me, teaching as doctrines the commandments of men.’”


----------



## formula1

Luke 20
45 And in the hearing of all the people he said to his disciples, 46 “Beware of the scribes, who like to walk around in long robes, and love greetings in the marketplaces and the best seats in the synagogues and the places of honor at feasts, 47 who devour widows' houses and for a pretense make long prayers. They will receive the greater condemnation.”


----------



## formula1

John 5
19 So Jesus said to them, “Truly, truly, I say to you, the Son can do nothing of his own accord, but only what he sees the Father doing. For whatever the Father does, that the Son does likewise. 20 For the Father loves the Son and shows him all that he himself is doing. And greater works than these will he show him, so that you may marvel. 21 For as the Father raises the dead and gives them life, so also the Son gives life to whom he will. 22 For the Father judges no one, but has given all judgment to the Son, 23 that all may honor the Son, just as they honor the Father. Whoever does not honor the Son does not honor the Father who sent him. 24 Truly, truly, I say to you, whoever hears my word and believes him who sent me has eternal life. He does not come into judgment, but has passed from death to life.


----------



## formula1

John 8
51 Truly, truly, I say to you, if anyone keeps my word, he will never see death.” 52 The Jews said to him, “Now we know that you have a demon! Abraham died, as did the prophets, yet you say, ‘If anyone keeps my word, he will never taste death.’ 53 Are you greater than our father Abraham, who died? And the prophets died! Who do you make yourself out to be?” 54 Jesus answered, “If I glorify myself, my glory is nothing. It is my Father who glorifies me, of whom you say, ‘He is our God.’ 55 But you have not known him. I know him. If I were to say that I do not know him, I would be a liar like you, but I do know him and I keep his word. 56 Your father Abraham rejoiced that he would see my day. He saw it and was glad.” 57 So the Jews said to him, “You are not yet fifty years old, and have you seen Abraham?” 58 Jesus said to them, “Truly, truly, I say to you, before Abraham was, I am.”


----------



## formula1

John 12:26
If anyone serves me, he must follow me; and where I am, there will my servant be also. If anyone serves me, the Father will honor him.


----------



## formula1

Romans 1
18 For the wrath of God is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men, who by their unrighteousness suppress the truth. 19 For what can be known about God is plain to them, because God has shown it to them. 20 For his invisible attributes, namely, his eternal power and divine nature, have been clearly perceived, ever since the creation of the world, in the things that have been made. So they are without excuse. 21 For although they knew God, they did not honor him as God or give thanks to him, but they became futile in their thinking, and their foolish hearts were darkened.


----------



## formula1

Roman’s 2
6 He will render to each one according to his works: 7 to those who by patience in well-doing seek for glory and honor and immortality, he will give eternal life; 8 but for those who are self-seeking and do not obey the truth, but obey unrighteousness, there will be wrath and fury. 9 There will be tribulation and distress for every human being who does evil, the Jew first and also the Greek, 10 but glory and honor and peace for everyone who does good, the Jew first and also the Greek. 11 For God shows no partiality.


----------



## formula1

Romans 12
9 Let love be genuine. Abhor what is evil; hold fast to what is good. 10 Love one another with brotherly affection. Outdo one another in showing honor. 11 Do not be slothful in zeal, be fervent in spirit, serve the Lord. 12 Rejoice in hope, be patient in tribulation, be constant in prayer.


----------



## formula1

Romans 12
17 Repay no one evil for evil, but give thought to do what is honorable in the sight of all. 18 If possible, so far as it depends on you, live peaceably with all.


----------



## formula1

Romans 13
7 Pay to all what is owed to them: taxes to whom taxes are owed, revenue to whom revenue is owed, respect to whom respect is owed, honor to whom honor is owed.  8 Owe no one anything, except to love each other, for the one who loves another has fulfilled the law.


----------



## formula1

Romans 14
5 One person esteems one day as better than another, while another esteems all days alike. Each one should be fully convinced in his own mind. 6 The one who observes the day, observes it in honor of the Lord. The one who eats, eats in honor of the Lord, since he gives thanks to God, while the one who abstains, abstains in honor of the Lord and gives thanks to God. 7 For none of us lives to himself, and none of us dies to himself. 8 For if we live, we live to the Lord, and if we die, we die to the Lord. So then, whether we live or whether we die, we are the Lord's. 9 For to this end Christ died and lived again, that he might be Lord both of the dead and of the living.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 12
21 The eye cannot say to the hand, “I have no need of you,” nor again the head to the feet, “I have no need of you.” 22 On the contrary, the parts of the body that seem to be weaker are indispensable, 23 and on those parts of the body that we think less honorable we bestow the greater honor, and our unpresentable parts are treated with greater modesty, 24 which our more presentable parts do not require. But God has so composed the body, giving greater honor to the part that lacked it, 25 that there may be no division in the body, but that the members may have the same care for one another. 26 If one member suffers, all suffer together; if one member is honored, all rejoice together.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 6
2 “Honor your father and mother” (this is the first commandment with a promise), 3 “that it may go well with you and that you may live long in the land.”


----------



## formula1

Philippians 4:8
Finally, brothers, whatever is true, whatever is honorable, whatever is just, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is commendable, if there is any excellence, if there is anything worthy of praise, think about these things.


----------



## formula1

2 Thessalonians 3 
1 Finally, brothers, pray for us, that the word of the Lord may speed ahead and be honored, as happened among you, 2 and that we may be delivered from wicked and evil men. For not all have faith. 3 But the Lord is faithful. He will establish you and guard you against the evil one.


----------



## Milkman

formula1 said:


> 2 Thessalonians 3
> 1 Finally, brothers, pray for us, that the word of the Lord may speed ahead and be honored, as happened among you, 2 and that we may be delivered from wicked and evil men. For not all have faith. 3 But the Lord is faithful. He will establish you and guard you against the evil one.



God is faithful. 
So is @formula1   Thanks for what you do here.


----------



## formula1

Thanks! It is my joy to do!


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 1:17
To the King of the ages, immortal, invisible, the only God, be honor and glory forever and ever. Amen.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 5
3 Honor widows who are truly widows. 4 But if a widow has children or grandchildren, let them first learn to show godliness to their own household and to make some return to their parents, for this is pleasing in the sight of God. 5 She who is truly a widow, left all alone, has set her hope on God and continues in supplications and prayers night and day, 6 but she who is self-indulgent is dead even while she lives.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 5:17
Let the elders who rule well be considered worthy of double honor, especially those who labor in preaching and teaching.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 6:1
Let all who are under a yoke as bondservants regard their own masters as worthy of all honor, so that the name of God and the teaching may not be reviled.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 6
13 I charge you in the presence of God, who gives life to all things, and of Christ Jesus, who in his testimony before Pontius Pilate made the good confession, 14 to keep the commandment unstained and free from reproach until the appearing of our Lord Jesus Christ, 15 which he will display at the proper time—he who is the blessed and only Sovereign, the King of kings and Lord of lords, 16 who alone has immortality, who dwells in unapproachable light, whom no one has ever seen or can see. To him be honor and eternal dominion. Amen.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 2
20 Now in a great house there are not only vessels of gold and silver but also of wood and clay, some for honorable use, some for dishonorable. 21 Therefore, if anyone cleanses himself from what is dishonorable, he will be a vessel for honorable use, set apart as holy, useful to the master of the house, ready for every good work.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 2
9 But we see him who for a little while was made lower than the angels, namely Jesus, crowned with glory and honor because of the suffering of death, so that by the grace of God he might taste death for everyone.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 3
1 Therefore, holy brothers, you who share in a heavenly calling, consider Jesus, the apostle and high priest of our confession, 2 who was faithful to him who appointed him, just as Moses also was faithful in all God's house. 3 For Jesus has been counted worthy of more glory than Moses—as much more glory as the builder of a house has more honor than the house itself. 4 (For every house is built by someone, but the builder of all things is God.) 5 Now Moses was faithful in all God's house as a servant, to testify to the things that were to be spoken later, 6 but Christ is faithful over God's house as a son. And we are his house, if indeed we hold fast our confidence and our boasting in our hope.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 13
4 Let marriage be held in honor among all, and let the marriage bed be undefiled, for God will judge the sexually immoral and adulterous.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 1
3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ! According to his great mercy, he has caused us to be born again to a living hope through the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead, 4 to an inheritance that is imperishable, undefiled, and unfading, kept in heaven for you, 5 who by God's power are being guarded through faith for a salvation ready to be revealed in the last time. 6 In this you rejoice, though now for a little while, if necessary, you have been grieved by various trials, 7 so that the tested genuineness of your faith—more precious than gold that perishes though it is tested by fire—may be found to result in praise and glory and honor at the revelation of Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 2:12
Keep your conduct among the Gentiles honorable, so that when they speak against you as evildoers, they may see your good deeds and glorify God on the day of visitation.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 2
15 For this is the will of God, that by doing good you should put to silence the ignorance of foolish people. 16 Live as people who are free, not using your freedom as a cover-up for evil, but living as servants of God. 17 Honor everyone. Love the brotherhood. Fear God. Honor the emperor.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 3:7
Likewise, husbands, live with your wives in an understanding way, showing honor to the woman as the weaker vessel, since they are heirs with you of the grace of life, so that your prayers may not be hindered.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 3
13 Now who is there to harm you if you are zealous for what is good? 14 But even if you should suffer for righteousness' sake, you will be blessed. Have no fear of them, nor be troubled, 15 but in your hearts honor Christ the Lord as holy, always being prepared to make a defense to anyone who asks you for a reason for the hope that is in you; yet do it with gentleness and respect, 16 having a good conscience, so that, when you are slandered, those who revile your good behavior in Christ may be put to shame.


----------



## formula1

2 Peter 1
16 For we did not follow cleverly devised myths when we made known to you the power and coming of our Lord Jesus Christ, but we were eyewitnesses of his majesty. 17 For when he received honor and glory from God the Father, and the voice was borne to him by the Majestic Glory, “This is my beloved Son, with whom I am well pleased,” 18 we ourselves heard this very voice borne from heaven, for we were with him on the holy mountain.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 4
9 And whenever the living creatures give glory and honor and thanks to him who is seated on the throne, who lives forever and ever, 10 the twenty-four elders fall down before him who is seated on the throne and worship him who lives forever and ever. They cast their crowns before the throne, saying,
11 “Worthy are you, our Lord and God, to receive glory and honor and power, for you created all things, and by your will they existed and were created.”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 5
11 Then I looked, and I heard around the throne and the living creatures and the elders the voice of many angels, numbering myriads of myriads and thousands of thousands, 12 saying with a loud voice,

“Worthy is the Lamb who was slain, to receive power and wealth and wisdom and might and honor and glory and blessing!”

13 And I heard every creature in heaven and on earth and under the earth and in the sea, and all that is in them, saying,

“To him who sits on the throne and to the Lamb
be blessing and honor and glory and might forever and ever!”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 7
9 After this I looked, and behold, a great multitude that no one could number, from every nation, from all tribes and peoples and languages, standing before the throne and before the Lamb, clothed in white robes, with palm branches in their hands, 10 and crying out with a loud voice, “Salvation belongs to our God who sits on the throne, and to the Lamb!” 11 And all the angels were standing around the throne and around the elders and the four living creatures, and they fell on their faces before the throne and worshiped God, 12 saying, “Amen! Blessing and glory and wisdom and thanksgiving and honor and power and might be to our God forever and ever! Amen.”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 21
22 And I saw no temple in the city, for its temple is the Lord God the Almighty and the Lamb. 23 And the city has no need of sun or moon to shine on it, for the glory of God gives it light, and its lamp is the Lamb. 24 By its light will the nations walk, and the kings of the earth will bring their glory into it, 25 and its gates will never be shut by day—and there will be no night there. 26 They will bring into it the glory and the honor of the nations. 27 But nothing unclean will ever enter it, nor anyone who does what is detestable or false, but only those who are written in the Lamb's book of life.


----------



## formula1

Numbers 11
23 And the Lord said to Moses, “Is the Lord's hand shortened? Now you shall see whether my word will come true for you or not.”


----------



## formula1

2 Samuel 22:31
This God—his way is perfect; the word of the Lord proves true; he is a shield for all those who take refuge in him.


----------



## formula1

1 Kings 8:61
Let your heart therefore be wholly true to the Lord our God, walking in his statutes and keeping his commandments, as at this day.


----------



## formula1

1 Kings 17
17 After this the son of the woman, the mistress of the house, became ill. And his illness was so severe that there was no breath left in him. 18 And she said to Elijah, “What have you against me, O man of God? You have come to me to bring my sin to remembrance and to cause the death of my son!” 19 And he said to her, “Give me your son.” And he took him from her arms and carried him up into the upper chamber where he lodged, and laid him on his own bed. 20 And he cried to the Lord, “O Lord my God, have you brought calamity even upon the widow with whom I sojourn, by killing her son?” 21 Then he stretched himself upon the child three times and cried to the Lord, “O Lord my God, let this child's life come into him again.” 22 And the Lord listened to the voice of Elijah. And the life of the child came into him again, and he revived. 23 And Elijah took the child and brought him down from the upper chamber into the house and delivered him to his mother. And Elijah said, “See, your son lives.” 24 And the woman said to Elijah, “Now I know that you are a man of God, and that the word of the Lord in your mouth is truth.”


----------



## formula1

Job 34
12 Of a truth, God will not do wickedly, and the Almighty will not pervert justice.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 5
8 Lead me, O Lord, in your righteousness because of my enemies; make your way straight before me.
9 For there is no truth in their mouth; their inmost self is destruction; their throat is an open grave; they flatter with their tongue.
10 Make them bear their guilt, O God; let them fall by their own counsels; because of the abundance of their transgressions cast them out, for they have rebelled against you.
11 But let all who take refuge in you rejoice; let them ever sing for joy, and spread your protection over them, that those who love your name may exult in you.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 18
7 The law of the Lord is perfect,
    reviving the soul;
the testimony of the Lord is sure,
    making wise the simple;
8 the precepts of the Lord are right,
    rejoicing the heart;
the commandment of the Lord is pure,
    enlightening the eyes;
9 the fear of the Lord is clean,
    enduring forever;
the rules of the Lord are true,
    and righteous altogether.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 25
4 Make me to know your ways, O Lord; teach me your paths.
5 Lead me in your truth and teach me, for you are the God of my salvation; for you I wait all the day long.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 43:3
Send out your light and your truth; let them lead me; let them bring me to your holy hill and to your dwelling!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 51:6
Behold, you delight in truth in the inward being, and you teach me wisdom in the secret heart.
https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Psalm 45:4&version=ESV


----------



## formula1

Psalm 86:11
Teach me your way, O Lord, that I may walk in your truth; unite my heart to fear your name.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 119
41 Let your steadfast love come to me, O Lord, your salvation according to your promise;
42 then shall I have an answer for him who taunts me, for I trust in your word.
43 And take not the word of truth utterly out of my mouth, for my hope is in your rules.
44 I will keep your law continually, forever and ever,
45 and I shall walk in a wide place, for I have sought your precepts.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 119:142
Your righteousness is righteous forever, and your law is true.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 119:160
The sum of your word is truth, and every one of your righteous rules endures forever.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 145
18 The Lord is near to all who call on him, to all who call on him in truth.
19 He fulfills the desire of those who fear him; he also hears their cry and saves them.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 12:17
Whoever speaks the truth gives honest evidence, but a false witness utters deceit.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 12:19
Truthful lips endure forever, but a lying tongue is but for a moment.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 14:25
A truthful witness saves lives, but one who breathes out lies is deceitful.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 23
22 Listen to your father who gave you life, and do not despise your mother when she is old.
23 Buy truth, and do not sell it; buy wisdom, instruction, and understanding.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 30:5
Every word of God proves true; he is a shield to those who take refuge in him.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 10:20
In that day the remnant of Israel and the survivors of the house of Jacob will no more lean on him who struck them, but will lean on the Lord, the Holy One of Israel, in truth.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 45
18 For thus says the Lord, who created the heavens (he is God!), who formed the earth and made it (he established it; he did not create it empty,he formed it to be inhabited!):
“I am the Lord, and there is no other.
19 I did not speak in secret, in a land of darkness; I did not say to the offspring of Jacob, ‘Seek me in vain.’  I the Lord speak the truth; I declare what is right.”


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 59
14 Justice is turned back, and righteousness stands far away; for truth has stumbled in the public squares, and uprightness cannot enter.
15 Truth is lacking, and he who departs from evil makes himself a prey.  The Lord saw it, and it displeased him that there was no justice.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 65
13 Therefore thus says the Lord God:
“Behold, my servants shall eat, but you shall be hungry; behold, my servants shall drink, but you shall be thirsty; behold, my servants shall rejoice, but you shall be put to shame;
14 behold, my servants shall sing for gladness of heart, but you shall cry out for pain of heart and shall wail for breaking of spirit.
15 You shall leave your name to my chosen for a curse, and the Lord God will put you to death, but his servants he will call by another name,
16 so that he who blesses himself in the land shall bless himself by the God of truth,
and he who takes an oath in the land shall swear by the God of truth; because the former troubles are forgotten and are hidden from my eyes.


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 4 
1 “If you return, O Israel, declares the Lord, to me you should return.  If you remove your detestable things from my presence, and do not waver,
2 and if you swear, ‘As the Lord lives, in truth, in justice, and in righteousness, then nations shall bless themselves in him, and in him shall they glory.”


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 5
1 Run to and fro through the streets of Jerusalem, look and take note!  Search her squares to see if you can find a man, one who does justice and seeks truth, that I may pardon her.
2 Though they say, “As the Lord lives,” yet they swear falsely.
3 O Lord, do not your eyes look for truth?
You have struck them down, but they felt no anguish; you have consumed them, but they refused to take correction.  They have made their faces harder than rock; they have refused to repent.


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 7
27 “So you shall speak all these words to them, but they will not listen to you. You shall call to them, but they will not answer you. 28 And you shall say to them, ‘This is the nation that did not obey the voice of the Lord their God, and did not accept discipline; truth has perished; it is cut off from their lips.”


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 9
2 Oh that I had in the desert a travelers' lodging place, that I might leave my people and go away from them!  For they are all adulterers, a company of treacherous men.
3 They bend their tongue like a bow; falsehood and not truth has grown strong in the land; for they proceed from evil to evil, and they do not know me, declares the Lord.


----------



## Redbow

formula1 said:


> Jeremiah 9
> 2 Oh that I had in the desert a travelers' lodging place, that I might leave my people and go away from them!  For they are all adulterers, a company of treacherous men.
> 3 They bend their tongue like a bow; falsehood and not truth has grown strong in the land; for they proceed from evil to evil, and they do not know me, declares the Lord.



Kinda sounds like what we are experiencing here in America every day.


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 10:10
But the Lord is the true God; he is the living God and the everlasting King. At his wrath the earth quakes, and the nations cannot endure his indignation.


----------



## formula1

Redbow said:


> Kinda sounds like what we are experiencing here in America every day.



Yep. The time of Jeremiah is where truth suffers and men are held captive to their evil.  But there is Hope in the midst of it all! 

BTW, I thank you all for your faithfulness. We will get through the hard things and find the truth soon!


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 26
12 Then Jeremiah spoke to all the officials and all the people, saying, “The Lord sent me to prophesy against this house and this city all the words you have heard. 13 Now therefore mend your ways and your deeds, and obey the voice of the Lord your God, and the Lord will relent of the disaster that he has pronounced against you. 14 But as for me, behold, I am in your hands. Do with me as seems good and right to you. 15 Only know for certain that if you put me to death, you will bring innocent blood upon yourselves and upon this city and its inhabitants, for in truth the Lord sent me to you to speak all these words in your ears.”


----------



## formula1

Zechariah 7
8 And the word of the Lord came to Zechariah, saying, 9 “Thus says the Lord of hosts, Render true judgments, show kindness and mercy to one another, 10 do not oppress the widow, the fatherless, the sojourner, or the poor, and let none of you devise evil against another in your heart.”


----------



## formula1

Zechariah 8
14 For thus says the Lord of hosts: “As I purposed to bring disaster to you when your fathers provoked me to wrath, and I did not relent, says the Lord of hosts, 15 so again have I purposed in these days to bring good to Jerusalem and to the house of Judah; fear not. 16 These are the things that you shall do: Speak the truth to one another; render in your gates judgments that are true and make for peace; 17 do not devise evil in your hearts against one another, and love no false oath, for all these things I hate, declares the Lord.”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 22
15 Then the Pharisees went and plotted how to entangle him in his words. 16 And they sent their disciples to him, along with the Herodians, saying, “Teacher, we know that you are true and teach the way of God truthfully, and you do not care about anyone's opinion, for you are not swayed by appearances.  17 Tell us, then, what you think. Is it lawful to pay taxes to Caesar, or not?” 18 But Jesus, aware of their malice, said, “Why put me to the test, you hypocrites? 19 Show me the coin for the tax.” And they brought him a denarius. 20 And Jesus said to them, “Whose likeness and inscription is this?” 21 They said, “Caesar's.” Then he said to them, “Therefore render to Caesar the things that are Caesar's, and to God the things that are God's.”


----------



## formula1

Mark 6
25 And there was a woman who had had a discharge of blood for twelve years, 26 and who had suffered much under many physicians, and had spent all that she had, and was no better but rather grew worse. 27 She had heard the reports about Jesus and came up behind him in the crowd and touched his garment. 28 For she said, “If I touch even his garments, I will be made well.” 29 And immediately the flow of blood dried up, and she felt in her body that she was healed of her disease. 30 And Jesus, perceiving in himself that power had gone out from him, immediately turned about in the crowd and said, “Who touched my garments?” 31 And his disciples said to him, “You see the crowd pressing around you, and yet you say, ‘Who touched me?’” 32 And he looked around to see who had done it. 33 But the woman, knowing what had happened to her, came in fear and trembling and fell down before him and told him the whole truth. 34 And he said to her, “Daughter, your faith has made you well; go in peace, and be healed of your disease.”


----------



## formula1

Mark 11
27 As he said these things, a woman in the crowd raised her voice and said to him, “Blessed is the womb that bore you, and the breasts at which you nursed!” 28 But he said, “Blessed rather are those who hear the word of God and keep it!”


----------



## Redbow

God hears every whisper. He is the silent listener to each and every conversation.


----------



## formula1

Luke 4
24 And he said, “Truly, I say to you, no prophet is acceptable in his hometown. 25 But in truth, I tell you, there were many widows in Israel in the days of Elijah, when the heavens were shut up three years and six months, and a great famine came over all the land, 26 and Elijah was sent to none of them but only to Zarephath, in the land of Sidon, to a woman who was a widow. 27 And there were many lepers in Israel in the time of the prophet Elisha, and none of them was cleansed, but only Naaman the Syrian.” 28 When they heard these things, all in the synagogue were filled with wrath. 29 And they rose up and drove him out of the town and brought him to the brow of the hill on which their town was built, so that they could throw him down the cliff. 30 But passing through their midst, he went away.


----------



## formula1

Luke 16
10 “One who is faithful in a very little is also faithful in much, and one who is dishonest in a very little is also dishonest in much. 11 If then you have not been faithful in the unrighteous wealth, who will entrust to you the true riches?”


----------



## formula1

John 1
9 The true light, which gives light to everyone, was coming into the world. 10 He was in the world, and the world was made through him, yet the world did not know him. 11 He came to his own, and his own people did not receive him. 12 But to all who did receive him, who believed in his name, he gave the right to become children of God, 13 who were born, not of blood nor of the will of the flesh nor of the will of man, but of God.


----------



## formula1

John 1
14 And the Word became flesh and dwelt among us, and we have seen his glory, glory as of the only Son from the Father, full of grace and truth. 15 (John bore witness about him, and cried out, “This was he of whom I said, ‘He who comes after me ranks before me, because he was before me.’”) 16 For from his fullness we have all received, grace upon grace.  17 For the law was given through Moses; grace and truth came through Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

John 3
20 For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light, lest his works should be exposed. 21 But whoever does what is true comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God.


----------



## formula1

John 3
33 Whoever receives his testimony sets his seal to this, that God is true.


----------



## formula1

John 4
21 Jesus said to her, “Woman, believe me, the hour is coming when neither on this mountain nor in Jerusalem will you worship the Father. 22 You worship what you do not know; we worship what we know, for salvation is from the Jews. 23 But the hour is coming, and is now here, when the true worshipers will worship the Father in spirit and truth, for the Father is seeking such people to worship him. 24 God is spirit, and those who worship him must worship in spirit and truth.”


----------



## formula1

John 4
34 Jesus said to them, “My food is to do the will of him who sent me and to accomplish his work. 35 Do you not say, ‘There are yet four months, then comes the harvest’? Look, I tell you, lift up your eyes, and see that the fields are white for harvest. 36 Already the one who reaps is receiving wages and gathering fruit for eternal life, so that sower and reaper may rejoice together. 37 For here the saying holds true, ‘One sows and another reaps.’ 38 I sent you to reap that for which you did not labor. Others have labored, and you have entered into their labor.”


----------



## formula1

John 6
31 Our fathers ate the manna in the wilderness; as it is written, ‘He gave them bread from heaven to eat.’” 32 Jesus then said to them, “Truly, truly, I say to you, it was not Moses who gave you the bread from heaven, but my Father gives you the true bread from heaven. 33 For the bread of God is he who comes down from heaven and gives life to the world.”


----------



## formula1

John 6
54 Whoever feeds on my flesh and drinks my blood has eternal life, and I will raise him up on the last day. 55 For my flesh is true food, and my blood is true drink. 56 Whoever feeds on my flesh and drinks my blood abides in me, and I in him.


----------



## formula1

John 7:18
The one who speaks on his own authority seeks his own glory; but the one who seeks the glory of him who sent him is true, and in him there is no falsehood.


----------



## formula1

John 8
31 So Jesus said to the Jews who had believed him, “If you abide in my word, you are truly my disciples, 32 and you will know the truth, and the truth will set you free.”


----------



## formula1

John 10
40 He went away again across the Jordan to the place where John had been baptizing at first, and there he remained. 41 And many came to him. And they said, “John did no sign, but everything that John said about this man was true.” 42 And many believed in him there.


----------



## formula1

John 14
1 “Let not your hearts be troubled. Believe in God; believe also in me. 2 In my Father's house are many rooms. If it were not so, would I have told you that I go to prepare a place for you? 3 And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come again and will take you to myself, that where I am you may be also. 4 And you know the way to where I am going.” 5 Thomas said to him, “Lord, we do not know where you are going. How can we know the way?” 6 Jesus said to him, “I am the way, and the truth, and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me. 7 If you had known me, you would have known my Father also.  From now on you do know him and have seen him.”


----------



## formula1

John 14
15 If you love me, you will keep my commandments. 16 And I will ask the Father, and he will give you another Helper, to be with you forever, 17 even the Spirit of truth, whom the world cannot receive, because it neither sees him nor knows him. You know him, for he dwells with you and will be in you.


----------



## formula1

John 15
26 But when the Helper comes, whom I will send to you from the Father, the Spirit of truth, who proceeds from the Father, he will bear witness about me. 27 And you also will bear witness, because you have been with me from the beginning.


----------



## formula1

John 16
I did not say these things to you from the beginning, because I was with you. 5 But now I am going to him who sent me, and none of you asks me, ‘Where are you going?’ 6 But because I have said these things to you, sorrow has filled your heart. 7 Nevertheless, I tell you the truth: it is to your advantage that I go away, for if I do not go away, the Helper will not come to you. But if I go, I will send him to you. 8 And when he comes, he will convict the world concerning sin and righteousness and judgment: 9 concerning sin, because they do not believe in me; 10 concerning righteousness, because I go to the Father, and you will see me no longer; 11 concerning judgment, because the ruler of this world is judged.


----------



## formula1

John 16
12 I still have many things to say to you, but you cannot bear them now. 13 When the Spirit of truth comes, he will guide you into all the truth, for he will not speak on his own authority, but whatever he hears he will speak, and he will declare to you the things that are to come. 14 He will glorify me, for he will take what is mine and declare it to you. 15 All that the Father has is mine; therefore I said that he will take what is mine and declare it to you.


----------



## formula1

John 17:3
And this is eternal life, that they know you, the only true God, and Jesus Christ whom you have sent.


----------



## formula1

John 17
6 “I have manifested your name to the people whom you gave me out of the world. Yours they were, and you gave them to me, and they have kept your word. 7 Now they know that everything that you have given me is from you. 8 For I have given them the words that you gave me, and they have received them and have come to know in truth that I came from you; and they have believed that you sent me. 9 I am praying for them. I am not praying for the world but for those whom you have given me, for they are yours.”


----------



## formula1

John 17
14 “I have given them your word, and the world has hated them because they are not of the world, just as I am not of the world. 15 I do not ask that you take them out of the world, but that you keep them from the evil one. 16 They are not of the world, just as I am not of the world. 17 Sanctify them in the truth; your word is truth.”


----------



## formula1

John 18
33 So Pilate entered his headquarters again and called Jesus and said to him, “Are you the King of the Jews?” 34 Jesus answered, “Do you say this of your own accord, or did others say it to you about me?” 35 Pilate answered, “Am I a Jew? Your own nation and the chief priests have delivered you over to me. What have you done?” 36 Jesus answered, “My kingdom is not of this world. If my kingdom were of this world, my servants would have been fighting, that I might not be delivered over to the Jews. But my kingdom is not from the world.” 37 Then Pilate said to him, “So you are a king?” Jesus answered, “You say that I am a king. For this purpose I was born and for this purpose I have come into the world—to bear witness to the truth. Everyone who is of the truth listens to my voice.” 38 Pilate said to him, “What is truth?”  After he had said this, he went back outside to the Jews and told them, “I find no guilt in him.”


----------



## formula1

John 21
24 This is the disciple who is bearing witness about these things, and who has written these things, and we know that his testimony is true.


----------



## formula1

Acts 26
24 And as he was saying these things in his defense, Festus said with a loud voice, “Paul, you are out of your mind; your great learning is driving you out of your mind.” 25 But Paul said, “I am not out of my mind, most excellent Festus, but I am speaking true and rational words. 26 For the king knows about these things, and to him I speak boldly. For I am persuaded that none of these things has escaped his notice, for this has not been done in a corner. 27 King Agrippa, do you believe the prophets? I know that you believe.” 28 And Agrippa said to Paul, “In a short time would you persuade me to be a Christian?”  29 And Paul said, “Whether short or long, I would to God that not only you but also all who hear me this day might become such as I am—except for these chains.”


----------



## formula1

Romans 1:18 
For the wrath of God is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men, who by their unrighteousness suppress the truth.


----------



## formula1

Romans 1
21 For although they knew God, they did not honor him as God or give thanks to him, but they became futile in their thinking, and their foolish hearts were darkened.  22 Claiming to be wise, they became fools, 23 and exchanged the glory of the immortal God for images resembling mortal man and birds and animals and creeping things.

24 Therefore God gave them up in the lusts of their hearts to impurity, to the dishonoring of their bodies among themselves, 25 because they exchanged the truth about God for a lie and worshiped and served the creature rather than the Creator, who is blessed forever! Amen.


----------



## Redbow

Psalm 36:5

Thy mercy O' Lord is in the heavens, and thy faithfulness reacheth unto the clouds.


----------



## formula1

Romans 2
6 He will render to each one according to his works: 7 to those who by patience in well-doing seek for glory and honor and immortality, he will give eternal life; 8 but for those who are self-seeking and do not obey the truth, but obey unrighteousness, there will be wrath and fury.


----------



## Redbow

Matthew 11 28:30

Come unto me all you who labor and are heavy laden and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you and learn of me for I am gentle and lowly in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. For my yoke is easy and my burden is light.


----------



## formula1

When you are studying scriptures about truth, some scriptures can sound a little tough.  But remember this when you read that Christ is full of grace and truth!  It takes both to see God's full picture!


----------



## formula1

Romans 11
17 But if some of the branches were broken off, and you, although a wild olive shoot, were grafted in among the others and now share in the nourishing root of the olive tree, 18 do not be arrogant toward the branches. If you are, remember it is not you who support the root, but the root that supports you. 19 Then you will say, “Branches were broken off so that I might be grafted in.” 20 That is true. They were broken off because of their unbelief, but you stand fast through faith. So do not become proud, but fear. 21 For if God did not spare the natural branches, neither will he spare you. 22 Note then the kindness and the severity of God: severity toward those who have fallen, but God's kindness to you, provided you continue in his kindness. Otherwise you too will be cut off.


----------



## Redbow

Mark 11:25

But when you are praying first forgive anyone you are holding a grudge against, so that your Father in Heaven will forgive your sins also.


----------



## formula1

Romans 12
9 Let love be genuine. Abhor what is evil; hold fast to what is good. 10 Love one another with brotherly affection. Outdo one another in showing honor. 11 Do not be slothful in zeal, be fervent in spirit, serve the Lord. 12 Rejoice in hope, be patient in tribulation, be constant in prayer. 13 Contribute to the needs of the saints and seek to show hospitality.  14 Bless those who persecute you; bless and do not curse them. 15 Rejoice with those who rejoice, weep with those who weep. 16 Live in harmony with one another. Do not be haughty, but associate with the lowly.  Never be wise in your own sight. 17 Repay no one evil for evil, but give thought to do what is honorable in the sight of all.


----------



## formula1

Romans 15
8 For I tell you that Christ became a servant to the circumcised to show God's truthfulness, in order to confirm the promises given to the patriarchs, 9 and in order that the Gentiles might glorify God for his mercy.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 2
11 For who knows a person's thoughts except the spirit of that person, which is in him? So also no one comprehends the thoughts of God except the Spirit of God. 12 Now we have received not the spirit of the world, but the Spirit who is from God, that we might understand the things freely given us by God. 13 And we impart this in words not taught by human wisdom but taught by the Spirit, interpreting spiritual truths to those who are spiritual.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 13
4 Love is patient and kind; love does not envy or boast; it is not arrogant 5 or rude. It does not insist on its own way; it is not irritable or resentful; 6 it does not rejoice at wrongdoing, but rejoices with the truth.


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 4:2
But we have renounced disgraceful, underhanded ways. We refuse to practice cunning or to tamper with God's word, but by the open statement of the truth we would commend ourselves to everyone's conscience in the sight of God.


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 6
3 We put no obstacle in anyone's way, so that no fault may be found with our ministry, 4 but as servants of God we commend ourselves in every way: by great endurance, in afflictions, hardships, calamities, 5 beatings, imprisonments, riots, labors, sleepless nights, hunger; 6 by purity, knowledge, patience, kindness, the Holy Spirit, genuine love; 7 by truthful speech, and the power of God; with the weapons of righteousness for the right hand and for the left; 8 through honor and dishonor, through slander and praise. We are treated as impostors, and yet are true; 9 as unknown, and yet well known; as dying, and behold, we live; as punished, and yet not killed; 10 as sorrowful, yet always rejoicing; as poor, yet making many rich; as having nothing, yet possessing everything.


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 12
2 I know a man in Christ who fourteen years ago was caught up to the third heaven—whether in the body or out of the body I do not know, God knows. 3 And I know that this man was caught up into paradise—whether in the body or out of the body I do not know, God knows— 4 and he heard things that cannot be told, which man may not utter. 5 On behalf of this man I will boast, but on my own behalf I will not boast, except of my weaknesses— 6 though if I should wish to boast, I would not be a fool, for I would be speaking the truth; but I refrain from it, so that no one may think more of me than he sees in me or hears from me.


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 13
5 Examine yourselves, to see whether you are in the faith. Test yourselves. Or do you not realize this about yourselves, that Jesus Christ is in you?—unless indeed you fail to meet the test! 6 I hope you will find out that we have not failed the test. 7 But we pray to God that you may not do wrong—not that we may appear to have met the test, but that you may do what is right, though we may seem to have failed. 8 For we cannot do anything against the truth, but only for the truth.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 2
3 But even Titus, who was with me, was not forced to be circumcised, though he was a Greek. 4 Yet because of false brothers secretly brought in—who slipped in to spy out our freedom that we have in Christ Jesus, so that they might bring us into slavery— 5 to them we did not yield in submission even for a moment, so that the truth of the gospel might be preserved for you.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 2
14 But when I saw that their conduct was not in step with the truth of the gospel, I said to Cephas before them all, “If you, though a Jew, live like a Gentile and not like a Jew, how can you force the Gentiles to live like Jews?”  15 We ourselves are Jews by birth and not Gentile sinners; 16 yet we know that a person is not justified by works of the law but through faith in Jesus Christ, so we also have believed in Christ Jesus, in order to be justified by faith in Christ and not by works of the law, because by works of the law no one will be justified.


----------



## formula1

Galatians 5
4 You are severed from Christ, you who would be justified by the law; you have fallen away from grace. 5 For through the Spirit, by faith, we ourselves eagerly wait for the hope of righteousness. 6 For in Christ Jesus neither circumcision nor uncircumcision counts for anything, but only faith working through love.
7 You were running well. Who hindered you from obeying the truth? 8 This persuasion is not from him who calls you.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 1
13 In him you also, when you heard the word of truth, the gospel of your salvation, and believed in him, were sealed with the promised Holy Spirit, 14 who is the guarantee of our inheritance until we acquire possession of it, to the praise of his glory.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 4
 11 And he gave the apostles, the prophets, the evangelists, the shepherds and teachers, 12 to equip the saints for the work of ministry, for building up the body of Christ, 13 until we all attain to the unity of the faith and of the knowledge of the Son of God, to mature manhood, to the measure of the stature of the fullness of Christ,14 so that we may no longer be children, tossed to and fro by the waves and carried about by every wind of doctrine, by human cunning, by craftiness in deceitful schemes. 15 Rather, speaking the truth in love, we are to grow up in every way into him who is the head, into Christ,16 from whom the whole body, joined and held together by every joint with which it is equipped, when each part is working properly, makes the body grow so that it builds itself up in love.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 4
15 Rather, speaking the truth in love, we are to grow up in every way into him who is the head, into Christ, 16 from whom the whole body, joined and held together by every joint with which it is equipped, when each part is working properly, makes the body grow so that it builds itself up in love.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 4
20 But that is not the way you learned Christ!— 21 assuming that you have heard about him and were taught in him, as the truth is in Jesus, 22 to put off your old self, which belongs to your former manner of life and is corrupt through deceitful desires, 23 and to be renewed in the spirit of your minds, 24 and to put on the new self, created after the likeness of God in true righteousness and holiness.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 5
7 Therefore do not become partners with them; 8 for at one time you were darkness, but now you are light in the Lord. Walk as children of light 9 (for the fruit of light is found in all that is good and right and true), 10 and try to discern what is pleasing to the Lord. 11 Take no part in the unfruitful works of darkness, but instead expose them.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 6
13 Therefore take up the whole armor of God, that you may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand firm. 14 Stand therefore, having fastened on the belt of truth, and having put on the breastplate of righteousness, 15 and, as shoes for your feet, having put on the readiness given by the gospel of peace. 16 In all circumstances take up the shield of faith, with which you can extinguish all the flaming darts of the evil one; 17 and take the helmet of salvation, and the sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God, 18 praying at all times in the Spirit, with all prayer and supplication.


----------



## formula1

Philippians 1
15 Some indeed preach Christ from envy and rivalry, but others from good will. 16 The latter do it out of love, knowing that I am put here for the defense of the gospel. 17 The former proclaim Christ out of selfish ambition, not sincerely but thinking to afflict me in my imprisonment. 18 What then? Only that in every way, whether in pretense or in truth, Christ is proclaimed, and in that I rejoice.


----------



## formula1

Philippians 3
12 Not that I have already obtained this or am already perfect, but I press on to make it my own, because Christ Jesus has made me his own. 13 Brothers, I do not consider that I have made it my own. But one thing I do: forgetting what lies behind and straining forward to what lies ahead, 14 I press on toward the goal for the prize of the upward call of God in Christ Jesus. 15 Let those of us who are mature think this way, and if in anything you think otherwise, God will reveal that also to you. 16 Only let us hold true to what we have attained.


----------



## formula1

Philippians 4:8
Finally, brothers, whatever is true, whatever is honorable, whatever is just, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is commendable, if there is any excellence, if there is anything worthy of praise, think about these things.


----------



## formula1

In case you are not aware of what you are seeing these days…but I know you are!

2 Thessalonians 2
9 The coming of the lawless one is by the activity of Satan with all power and false signs and wonders, 10 and with all wicked deception for those who are perishing, because they refused to love the truth and so be saved. 11 Therefore God sends them a strong delusion, so that they may believe what is false, 12 in order that all may be condemned who did not believe the truth but had pleasure in unrighteousness.


----------



## formula1

2 Thessalonians 2
13 But we ought always to give thanks to God for you, brothers beloved by the Lord, because God chose you as the firstfruits to be saved, through sanctification by the Spirit and belief in the truth.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 2
3 This is good, and it is pleasing in the sight of God our Savior, 4 who desires all people to be saved and to come to the knowledge of the truth. 5 For there is one God, and there is one mediator between God and men, the man Christ Jesus, 6 who gave himself as a ransom for all, which is the testimony given at the proper time.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 4 
1 Now the Spirit expressly says that in later times some will depart from the faith by devoting themselves to deceitful spirits and teachings of demons, 2 through the insincerity of liars whose consciences are seared, 3 who forbid marriage and require abstinence from foods that God created to be received with thanksgiving by those who believe and know the truth. 4 For everything created by God is good, and nothing is to be rejected if it is received with thanksgiving, 5 for it is made holy by the word of God and prayer.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 6
3 If anyone teaches a different doctrine and does not agree with the sound words of our Lord Jesus Christ and the teaching that accords with godliness, 4 he is puffed up with conceit and understands nothing. He has an unhealthy craving for controversy and for quarrels about words, which produce envy, dissension, slander, evil suspicions, 5 and constant friction among people who are depraved in mind and deprived of the truth, imagining that godliness is a means of gain. 6 But godliness with contentment is great gain, 7 for we brought nothing into the world, and we cannot take anything out of the world.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 2:15
Do your best to present yourself to God as one approved, a worker who has no need to be ashamed, rightly handling the word of truth.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 2
23 Have nothing to do with foolish, ignorant controversies; you know that they breed quarrels. 24 And the Lord's servant must not be quarrelsome but kind to everyone, able to teach, patiently enduring evil, 25 correcting his opponents with gentleness. God may perhaps grant them repentance leading to a knowledge of the truth, 26 and they may come to their senses and escape from the snare of the devil, after being captured by him to do his will.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 3
1 But understand this, that in the last days there will come times of difficulty. 2 For people will be lovers of self, lovers of money, proud, arrogant, abusive, disobedient to their parents, ungrateful, unholy, 3 heartless, unappeasable, slanderous, without self-control, brutal, not loving good, 4 treacherous, reckless, swollen with conceit, lovers of pleasure rather than lovers of God, 5 having the appearance of godliness, but denying its power. Avoid such people. 6 For among them are those who creep into households and capture weak women, burdened with sins and led astray by various passions, 7 always learning and never able to arrive at a knowledge of the truth.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 4
3 For the time is coming when people will not endure sound teaching, but having itching ears they will accumulate for themselves teachers to suit their own passions, 4 and will turn away from listening to the truth and wander off into myths. 5 As for you, always be sober-minded, endure suffering, do the work of an evangelist, fulfill your ministry.


----------



## Redbow

formula1 said:


> 2 Timothy 4
> 3 For the time is coming when people will not endure sound teaching, but having itching ears they will accumulate for themselves teachers to suit their own passions, 4 and will turn away from listening to the truth and wander off into myths. 5 As for you, always be sober-minded, endure suffering, do the work of an evangelist, fulfill your ministry.



That time has been here for quite some time already and its only going to get worse.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 8 
1 Now the point in what we are saying is this: we have such a high priest, one who is seated at the right hand of the throne of the Majesty in heaven, 2 a minister in the holy places, in the true tent that the Lord set up, not man.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 9
24 For Christ has entered, not into holy places made with hands, which are copies of the true things, but into heaven itself, now to appear in the presence of God on our behalf. 25 Nor was it to offer himself repeatedly, as the high priest enters the holy places every year with blood not his own, 26 for then he would have had to suffer repeatedly since the foundation of the world. But as it is, he has appeared once for all at the end of the ages to put away sin by the sacrifice of himself.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 10
19 Therefore, brothers, since we have confidence to enter the holy places by the blood of Jesus, 20 by the new and living way that he opened for us through the curtain, that is, through his flesh, 21 and since we have a great priest over the house of God, 22 let us draw near with a true heart in full assurance of faith, with our hearts sprinkled clean from an evil conscience and our bodies washed with pure water. 23 Let us hold fast the confession of our hope without wavering, for he who promised is faithful.


----------



## formula1

James 1
16 Do not be deceived, my beloved brothers. 17 Every good gift and every perfect gift is from above, coming down from the Father of lights, with whom there is no variation or shadow due to change.  18 Of his own will he brought us forth by the word of truth, that we should be a kind of firstfruits of his creatures.


----------



## formula1

James 3
13 Who is wise and understanding among you? By his good conduct let him show his works in the meekness of wisdom. 14 But if you have bitter jealousy and selfish ambition in your hearts, do not boast and be false to the truth. 15 This is not the wisdom that comes down from above, but is earthly, unspiritual, demonic.


----------



## formula1

James 5
19 My brothers, if anyone among you wanders from the truth and someone brings him back, 20 let him know that whoever brings back a sinner from his wandering will save his soul from death and will cover a multitude of sins.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 1
22 Having purified your souls by your obedience to the truth for a sincere brotherly love, love one another earnestly from a pure heart, 23 since you have been born again, not of perishable seed but of imperishable, through the living and abiding word of God.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 5
12 By Silvanus, a faithful brother as I regard him, I have written briefly to you, exhorting and declaring that this is the true grace of God. Stand firm in it.


----------



## formula1

2 Peter 2
2 But false prophets also arose among the people, just as there will be false teachers among you, who will secretly bring in destructive heresies, even denying the Master who bought them, bringing upon themselves swift destruction. 2 And many will follow their sensuality, and because of them the way of truth will be blasphemed. 3 And in their greed they will exploit you with false words. Their condemnation from long ago is not idle, and their destruction is not asleep.


----------



## formula1

1 John 1:6
If we say we have fellowship with him while we walk in darkness, we lie and do not practice the truth.


----------



## formula1

1 John 1:8
If we say we have no sin, we deceive ourselves, and the truth is not in us.


----------



## formula1

1 John 2
4 Whoever says “I know him” but does not keep his commandments is a liar, and the truth is not in him, 5 but whoever keeps his word, in him truly the love of God is perfected.


----------



## formula1

1 John 2
20 But you have been anointed by the Holy One, and you all have knowledge.  21 I write to you, not because you do not know the truth, but because you know it, and because no lie is of the truth. 22 Who is the liar but he who denies that Jesus is the Christ? This is the antichrist, he who denies the Father and the Son.


----------



## formula1

Apprarently there are many antichrists, and now you have a scripture to recognize them! God bless you all and thanks for your faithfulness in His word!


----------



## formula1

1 John 2:27
But the anointing that you received from him abides in you, and you have no need that anyone should teach you. But as his anointing teaches you about everything, and is true, and is no lie—just as it has taught you, abide in him.


----------



## formula1

1 John 3:18
Little children, let us not love in word or talk but in deed and in truth.


----------



## formula1

1 John 3
19 By this we shall know that we are of the truth and reassure our heart before him; 20 for whenever our heart condemns us, God is greater than our heart, and he knows everything. 21 Beloved, if our heart does not condemn us, we have confidence before God; 22 and whatever we ask we receive from him, because we keep his commandments and do what pleases him.


----------



## formula1

1 John 4:6
We are from God. Whoever knows God listens to us; whoever is not from God does not listen to us. By this we know the Spirit of truth and the spirit of error.


----------



## formula1

1 John 5:6
This is he who came by water and blood—Jesus Christ; not by the water only but by the water and the blood. And the Spirit is the one who testifies, because the Spirit is the truth.


----------



## formula1

1 John 5:20
And we know that the Son of God has come and has given us understanding, so that we may know him who is true; and we are in him who is true, in his Son Jesus Christ. He is the true God and eternal life.


----------



## formula1

3 John 1
3 For I rejoiced greatly when the brothers came and testified to your truth, as indeed you are walking in the truth. 4 I have no greater joy than to hear that my children are walking in the truth.


----------



## formula1

3 John 1
11 Beloved, do not imitate evil but imitate good. Whoever does good is from God; whoever does evil has not seen God. 12 Demetrius has received a good testimony from everyone, and from the truth itself. We also add our testimony, and you know that our testimony is true.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 3
7 “And to the angel of the church in Philadelphia write: ‘The words of the holy one, the true one, who has the key of David, who opens and no one will shut, who shuts and no one opens.
8 “‘I know your works. Behold, I have set before you an open door, which no one is able to shut. I know that you have but little power, and yet you have kept my word and have not denied my name. 9 Behold, I will make those of the synagogue of Satan who say that they are Jews and are not, but lie—behold, I will make them come and bow down before your feet, and they will learn that I have loved you. 10 Because you have kept my word about patient endurance, I will keep you from the hour of trial that is coming on the whole world, to try those who dwell on the earth. 11 I am coming soon. Hold fast what you have, so that no one may seize your crown.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 3
14 “And to the angel of the church in Laodicea write: ‘The words of the Amen, the faithful and true witness, the beginning of God's creation.

15 “‘I know your works: you are neither cold nor hot. Would that you were either cold or hot! 16 So, because you are lukewarm, and neither hot nor cold, I will spit you out of my mouth. 17 For you say, I am rich, I have prospered, and I need nothing, not realizing that you are wretched, pitiable, poor, blind, and naked. 18 I counsel you to buy from me gold refined by fire, so that you may be rich, and white garments so that you may clothe yourself and the shame of your nakedness may not be seen, and salve to anoint your eyes, so that you may see. 19 Those whom I love, I reprove and discipline, so be zealous and repent. 20 Behold, I stand at the door and knock. If anyone hears my voice and opens the door, I will come in to him and eat with him, and he with me.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 6
9 When he opened the fifth seal, I saw under the altar the souls of those who had been slain for the word of God and for the witness they had borne. 10 They cried out with a loud voice, “O Sovereign Lord, holy and true, how long before you will judge and avenge our blood on those who dwell on the earth?” 11 Then they were each given a white robe and told to rest a little longer, until the number of their fellow servants and their brothers should be complete, who were to be killed as they themselves had been.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 15
2 And I saw what appeared to be a sea of glass mingled with fire—and also those who had conquered the beast and its image and the number of its name, standing beside the sea of glass with harps of God in their hands. 3 And they sing the song of Moses, the servant of God, and the song of the Lamb, saying,

“Great and amazing are your deeds,
    O Lord God the Almighty!
Just and true are your ways,
    O King of the nations!
4 Who will not fear, O Lord,
    and glorify your name?
For you alone are holy.
    All nations will come
    and worship you,
for your righteous acts have been revealed.”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 16
4 The third angel poured out his bowl into the rivers and the springs of water, and they became blood. 5 And I heard the angel in charge of the waters say,

“Just are you, O Holy One, who is and who was, for you brought these judgments.

6 For they have shed the blood of saints and prophets, and you have given them blood to drink.  It is what they deserve!”

7 And I heard the altar saying,

“Yes, Lord God the Almighty, true and just are your judgments!”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 19 

1 After this I heard what seemed to be the loud voice of a great multitude in heaven, crying out,

“Hallelujah!
Salvation and glory and power belong to our God,

2 for his judgments are true and just;
for he has judged the great prostitute who corrupted the earth with her immorality,
and has avenged on her the blood of his servants.”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 19:9
And the angel said to me, “Write this: Blessed are those who are invited to the marriage supper of the Lamb.” And he said to me, “These are the true words of God.”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 19
11 Then I saw heaven opened, and behold, a white horse! The one sitting on it is called Faithful and True, and in righteousness he judges and makes war. 12 His eyes are like a flame of fire, and on his head are many diadems, and he has a name written that no one knows but himself. 13 He is clothed in a robe dipped in blood, and the name by which he is called is The Word of God. 14 And the armies of heaven, arrayed in fine linen, white and pure, were following him on white horses. 15 From his mouth comes a sharp sword with which to strike down the nations, and he will rule them with a rod of iron. He will tread the winepress of the fury of the wrath of God the Almighty. 16 On his robe and on his thigh he has a name written, King of kings and Lord of lords.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 21
5 And he who was seated on the throne said, “Behold, I am making all things new.” Also he said, “Write this down, for these words are trustworthy and true.” 6 And he said to me, “It is done! I am the Alpha and the Omega, the beginning and the end. To the thirsty I will give from the spring of the water of life without payment. 7 The one who conquers will have this heritage, and I will be his God and he will be my son. 8 But as for the cowardly, the faithless, the detestable, as for murderers, the sexually immoral, sorcerers, idolaters, and all liars, their portion will be in the lake that burns with fire and sulfur, which is the second death.”


----------



## formula1

Revelation 22
14 Blessed are those who wash their robes, so that they may have the right to the tree of life and that they may enter the city by the gates. 15 Outside are the dogs and sorcerers and the sexually immoral and murderers and idolaters, and everyone who loves and practices falsehood.


----------



## formula1

Genesis 49:18
I wait for your salvation, O Lord.


----------



## Redbow

You can never tell the wrong person about Jesus.


----------



## formula1

Exodus 14:13
And Moses said to the people, “Fear not, stand firm, and see the salvation of the Lord, which he will work for you today. For the Egyptians whom you see today, you shall never see again.


----------



## formula1

Exodus 14
30 Thus the Lord saved Israel that day from the hand of the Egyptians, and Israel saw the Egyptians dead on the seashore. 31 Israel saw the great power that the Lord used against the Egyptians, so the people feared the Lord, and they believed in the Lord and in his servant Moses.


----------



## formula1

Exodus 15:2
The Lord is my strength and my song, and he has become my salvation; this is my God, and I will praise him, my father's God, and I will exalt him.


----------



## formula1

Numbers 10:9
And when you go to war in your land against the adversary who oppresses you, then you shall sound an alarm with the trumpets, that you may be remembered before the Lord your God, and you shall be saved from your enemies.


----------



## Redbow

God makes a promise. Faith believes it, hope anticipates it, and patience quietly awaits it.


----------



## formula1

Joshua 6
22 But to the two men who had spied out the land, Joshua said, “Go into the prostitute's house and bring out from there the woman and all who belong to her, as you swore to her.” 23 So the young men who had been spies went in and brought out Rahab and her father and mother and brothers and all who belonged to her. And they brought all her relatives and put them outside the camp of Israel. 24 And they burned the city with fire, and everything in it. Only the silver and gold, and the vessels of bronze and of iron, they put into the treasury of the house of the Lord. 25 But Rahab the prostitute and her father's household and all who belonged to her, Joshua saved alive. And she has lived in Israel to this day, because she hid the messengers whom Joshua sent to spy out Jericho.


----------



## formula1

Judges 3
9 But when the people of Israel cried out to the Lord, the Lord raised up a deliverer for the people of Israel, who saved them, Othniel the son of Kenaz, Caleb's younger brother. 10 The Spirit of the Lord was upon him, and he judged Israel. He went out to war, and the Lord gave Cushan-rishathaim king of Mesopotamia into his hand. And his hand prevailed over Cushan-rishathaim.


----------



## formula1

Judges 7
7 And the Lord said to Gideon, “With the 300 men who lapped I will save you and give the Midianites into your hand, and let all the others go every man to his home.”


----------



## formula1

Judges 15
18 And he was very thirsty, and he called upon the Lord and said, “You have granted this great salvation by the hand of your servant, and shall I now die of thirst and fall into the hands of the uncircumcised?” 19 And God split open the hollow place that is at Lehi, and water came out from it. And when he drank, his spirit returned, and he revived. Therefore the name of it was called En-hakkore; it is at Lehi to this day.


----------



## formula1

1 Samuel 2

1 And Hannah prayed and said,

    “My heart exults in the Lord;
    my horn is exalted in the Lord.
    My mouth derides my enemies,
    because I rejoice in your salvation.
2  There is none holy like the Lord:
    for there is none besides you;
    there is no rock like our God.”


----------



## formula1

1 Samuel 9:16
“Tomorrow about this time I will send to you a man from the land of Benjamin, and you shall anoint him to be prince over my people Israel. He shall save my people from the hand of the Philistines. For I have seen my people, because their cry has come to me.”


----------



## formula1

1 Samuel 14
45 Then the people said to Saul, “Shall Jonathan die, who has worked this great salvation in Israel? Far from it! As the Lord lives, there shall not one hair of his head fall to the ground, for he has worked with God this day.” So the people ransomed Jonathan, so that he did not die.


----------



## formula1

1 Samuel 17
45 Then David said to the Philistine, “You come to me with a sword and with a spear and with a javelin, but I come to you in the name of the Lord of hosts, the God of the armies of Israel, whom you have defied. 46 This day the Lord will deliver you into my hand, and I will strike you down and cut off your head. And I will give the dead bodies of the host of the Philistines this day to the birds of the air and to the wild beasts of the earth, that all the earth may know that there is a God in Israel, 47 and that all this assembly may know that the Lord saves not with sword and spear. For the battle is the Lord's, and he will give you into our hand.”


----------



## formula1

1 Samuel 19
4 And Jonathan spoke well of David to Saul his father and said to him, “Let not the king sin against his servant David, because he has not sinned against you, and because his deeds have brought good to you. 5 For he took his life in his hand and he struck down the Philistine, and the Lord worked a great salvation for all Israel. You saw it, and rejoiced. Why then will you sin against innocent blood by killing David without cause?” 6 And Saul listened to the voice of Jonathan. Saul swore, “As the Lord lives, he shall not be put to death.” 7 And Jonathan called David, and Jonathan reported to him all these things. And Jonathan brought David to Saul, and he was in his presence as before.


----------



## formula1

1 Samuel 25
32 And David said to Abigail, “Blessed be the Lord, the God of Israel, who sent you this day to meet me! 33 Blessed be your discretion, and blessed be you, who have kept me this day from bloodguilt and from working salvation with my own hand! 34 For as surely as the Lord, the God of Israel, lives, who has restrained me from hurting you, unless you had hurried and come to meet me, truly by morning there had not been left to Nabal so much as one male.” 35 Then David received from her hand what she had brought him. And he said to her, “Go up in peace to your house. See, I have obeyed your voice, and I have granted your petition.”


----------



## Redbow

1 Samuel 2:9

He will protect his faithful ones, but the wicked will disappear in darkness. No one will succeed by strength alone.


----------



## formula1

2 Samuel 22 
1 And David spoke to the Lord the words of this song on the day when the Lord delivered him from the hand of all his enemies, and from the hand of Saul. 
2 He said,  “The Lord is my rock and my fortress and my deliverer,
3 my God, my rock, in whom I take refuge,
my shield, and the horn of my salvation, my stronghold and my refuge, my savior; you save me from violence.
4 I call upon the Lord, who is worthy to be praised, and I am saved from my enemies.”


----------



## formula1

2 Samuel 22:28
You save a humble people, but your eyes are on the haughty to bring them down.


----------



## formula1

2 Samuel 22:36
You have given me the shield of your salvation, and your gentleness made me great.


----------



## formula1

1 Chronicles 16
23 Sing to the Lord, all the earth!  Tell of his salvation from day to day.
24 Declare his glory among the nations, his marvelous works among all the peoples!
25 For great is the Lord, and greatly to be praised, and he is to be feared above all gods.
26 For all the gods of the peoples are worthless idols, but the Lord made the heavens.
27 Splendor and majesty are before him; strength and joy are in his place.


----------



## formula1

2 Chronicles 20:17
You will not need to fight in this battle. Stand firm, hold your position, and see the salvation of the Lord on your behalf, O Judah and Jerusalem.’ Do not be afraid and do not be dismayed. Tomorrow go out against them, and the Lord will be with you’.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 13
5 But I have trusted in your steadfast love;
    my heart shall rejoice in your salvation.
6 I will sing to the Lord,
    because he has dealt bountifully with me.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 18 
1 I love you, O Lord, my strength.
2 The Lord is my rock and my fortress and my deliverer, my God, my rock, in whom I take refuge, my shield, and the horn of my salvation, my stronghold.
3 I call upon the Lord, who is worthy to be praised, and I am saved from my enemies.


----------



## Redbow

Ephesians 6: 2,3

Honor thy father and mother, which is the first commandment with a promise.

That it may be well with thee, and thou mayest live long on the earth.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 25:5
Lead me in your truth and teach me, for you are the God of my salvation; for you I wait all the day long.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 27:1
The Lord is my light and my salvation; whom shall I fear? The Lord is the stronghold of my life; of whom shall I be afraid?


----------



## formula1

Psalm 33
16 The king is not saved by his great army; a warrior is not delivered by his great strength.
17 The war horse is a false hope for salvation, and by its great might it cannot rescue.
18 Behold, the eye of the Lord is on those who fear him, on those who hope in his steadfast love,
19 that he may deliver their soul from death and keep them alive in famine.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 40:16
But may all who seek you rejoice and be glad in you; may those who love your salvation say continually, “Great is the Lord!”


----------



## formula1

Psalm 50
22 “Mark this, then, you who forget God, lest I tear you apart, and there be none to deliver!
23 The one who offers thanksgiving as his sacrifice glorifies me; to one who orders his way rightly I will show the salvation of God!”


----------



## formula1

Psalm 51
9 Hide your face from my sins, and blot out all my iniquities.
10 Create in me a clean heart, O God, and renew a right spirit within me.
11 Cast me not away from your presence, and take not your Holy Spirit from me.
12 Restore to me the joy of your salvation, and uphold me with a willing spirit.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 71:15
My mouth will tell of your righteous acts, of your deeds of salvation all the day, for their number is past my knowledge.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 91
14 “Because he holds fast to me in love, I will deliver him;  I will protect him, because he knows my name.
15 When he calls to me, I will answer him;  I will be with him in trouble;  I will rescue him and honor him.
16 With long life I will satisfy him and show him my salvation.”


----------



## formula1

Psalm 118:14
The Lord is my strength and my song; he has become my salvation.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 149:4
For the Lord takes pleasure in his people; he adorns the humble with salvation.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 14:25
A truthful witness saves lives, but one who breathes out lies is deceitful.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 12:2
“Behold, God is my salvation; I will trust, and will not be afraid; for the Lord God is my strength and my song, and he has become my salvation.”


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 25
6 On this mountain the Lord of hosts will make for all peoples a feast of rich food, a feast of well-aged wine, of rich food full of marrow, of aged wine well refined.
7 And he will swallow up on this mountain the covering that is cast over all peoples, the veil that is spread over all nations.
8 He will swallow up death forever; and the Lord God will wipe away tears from all faces, and the reproach of his people he will take away from all the earth, for the Lord has spoken.
9 It will be said on that day, “Behold, this is our God; we have waited for him, that he might save us.  This is the Lord; we have waited for him; let us be glad and rejoice in his salvation.”


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 33:2
O Lord, be gracious to us; we wait for you. Be our arm every morning, our salvation in the time of trouble.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 35:4
Say to those who have an anxious heart, “Be strong; fear not! Behold, your God will come with vengeance, with the recompense of God. He will come and save you.”


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 45:8
“Shower, O heavens, from above, and let the clouds rain down righteousness; let the earth open, that salvation and righteousness may bear fruit; let the earth cause them both to sprout; I the Lord have created it.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 45:22
“Turn to me and be saved, all the ends of the earth! For I am God, and there is no other.”


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 49
5 And now the Lord says, he who formed me from the womb to be his servant, to bring Jacob back to him; and that Israel might be gathered to him—for I am honored in the eyes of the Lord, and my God has become my strength—
6 he says: “It is too light a thing that you should be my servant to raise up the tribes of Jacob and to bring back the preserved of Israel. I will make you as a light for the nations, that my salvation may reach to the end of the earth.”


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 51:6
Lift up your eyes to the heavens, and look at the earth beneath; for the heavens vanish like smoke, the earth will wear out like a garment, and they who dwell in it will die in like manner; but my salvation will be forever, and my righteousness will never be dismayed.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 52:10
The Lord has bared his holy arm before the eyes of all the nations, and all the ends of the earth shall see the salvation of our God.


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 59
14 Justice is turned back, and righteousness stands far away; for truth has stumbled in the public squares, and uprightness cannot enter.
15 Truth is lacking, and he who departs from evil makes himself a prey.  The Lord saw it, and it displeased him that there was no justice.
16 He saw that there was no man, and wondered that there was no one to intercede; then his own arm brought him salvation, and his righteousness upheld him.


----------



## formula1

I think this is one of my favorite Old Testament prophecies on salvation. And then there is that part ‘Truth has stumbled in the public squares’.

Keep in mind that this was written 1000 years before Christ came!!!  And it is still powerful today!!!


----------



## formula1

Isaiah 62
11 Behold, the Lord has proclaimed
    to the end of the earth:
Say to the daughter of Zion,
    “Behold, your salvation comes;
behold, his reward is with him,
    and his recompense before him.”
12 And they shall be called The Holy People,
    The Redeemed of the Lord;
and you shall be called Sought Out,
    A City Not Forsaken.


----------



## Redbow

Romans 13:10

Love does no wrong to a neighbor, therefore love is the fulfilling of the law.


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 8
20 “The harvest is past, the summer is ended, and we are not saved.”
21 For the wound of the daughter of my people is my heart wounded;  I mourn, and dismay has taken hold on me.
22 Is there no balm in Gilead? Is there no physician there?  Why then has the health of the daughter of my people not been restored?


----------



## Redbow

You are a Christian today because someone cared. Now its your turn.


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 15
19 Therefore thus says the Lord:
“If you return, I will restore you, and you shall stand before me.If you utter what is precious, and not what is worthless, you shall be as my mouth.  They shall turn to you, but you shall not turn to them.
20 And I will make you to this people a fortified wall of bronze; they will fight against you, but they shall not prevail over you, for I am with you to save you and deliver you, declares the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 17
14 Heal me, O Lord, and I shall be healed; save me, and I shall be saved, for you are my praise.


----------



## formula1

Jeremiah 23
5 Behold, the days are coming, declares the Lord, when I will raise up for David a righteous Branch, and he shall reign as king and deal wisely, and shall execute justice and righteousness in the land. 6 In his days Judah will be saved, and Israel will dwell securely. And this is the name by which he will be called: ‘The Lord is our righteousness.’


----------



## formula1

Lamentations 3
25 The Lord is good to those who wait for him, to the soul who seeks him.
26 It is good that one should wait quietly for the salvation of the Lord.


----------



## formula1

Jonah 2
9 “But I with the voice of thanksgiving will sacrifice to you; what I have vowed I will pay.  Salvation belongs to the Lord!”


----------



## formula1

Hosea 1:7
“But I will have mercy on the house of Judah, and I will save them by the Lord their God. I will not savethem by bow or by sword or by war or by horses or by horsemen.”


----------



## formula1

Joel 2
28 “And it shall come to pass afterward, that I will pour out my Spirit on all flesh;
your sons and your daughters shall prophesy, your old men shall dream dreams, and your young men shall see visions.
29 Even on the male and female servants in those days I will pour out my Spirit.
30 And I will show wonders in the heavens and on the earth, blood and fire and columns of smoke. 31 The sun shall be turned to darkness, and the moon to blood, before the great and awesome day of the Lord comes. 32 And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved. For in Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there shall be those who escape, as the Lord has said, and among the survivors shall be those whom the Lord calls.”


----------



## StriperAddict

The Joel chapter 2 verses above were part of Peter's sermon in Acts 2, which he concludes:

29 “Brothers, I may confidently say to you regarding the patriarch David that he both died and was buried, and his tomb is with us to this day. 
30 So because he was a prophet and knew that God had sworn to him with an oath to seat _one_ of his descendants on his throne, 
31 he looked ahead and spoke of the resurrection of the Christ, that He was neither abandoned to Hades, nor did His flesh suffer decay. 
32 _It is_ this Jesus _whom_ God raised up, _a fact_ to which we are all witnesses. 
33 Therefore, since He has been exalted at the right hand of God, and has received the promise of the Holy Spirit from the Father, He has poured out this which you both see and hear. 

34 For it was not David who ascended into heaven, but he himself says:
‘The Lord said to my Lord,
“Sit at My right hand,
35 Until I make Your enemies a footstool for Your feet.”’

36 Therefore let all the house of Israel know for certain that God has made Him both Lord and Christ—this Jesus whom you crucified.”


(Been a while since I shared  ...  blessings y'all!   -Walter)


----------



## formula1

Walt, thanks for sharing and great to hear from you!  Rich blessings!


----------



## formula1

Micah 7:7 
But as for me, I will look to the Lord;  I will wait for the God of my salvation; my God will hear me.


----------



## formula1

Habakkuk 3
17 Though the fig tree should not blossom, nor fruit be on the vines, the produce of the olive fail and the fields yield no food,
the flock be cut off from the fold and there be no herd in the stalls,
18 yet I will rejoice in the Lord;  I will take joy in the God of my salvation.
19 God, the Lord, is my strength; he makes my feet like the deer's; he makes me tread on my high places.


----------



## formula1

Zephaniah 3
17 The Lord your God is in your midst,
    a mighty one who will save;
he will rejoice over you with gladness;
    he will quiet you by his love;
he will exult over you with loud singing.


----------



## formula1

Zechariah 9:9
Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, your king is coming to you; righteous and having salvation is he, humble and mounted on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 1
18 Now the birth of Jesus Christ took place in this way. When his mother Mary had been betrothed to Joseph, before they came together she was found to be with child from the Holy Spirit. 19 And her husband Joseph, being a just man and unwilling to put her to shame, resolved to divorce her quietly. 20 But as he considered these things, behold, an angel of the Lord appeared to him in a dream, saying, “Joseph, son of David, do not fear to take Mary as your wife, for that which is conceived in her is from the Holy Spirit. 21 She will bear a son, and you shall call his name Jesus, for he will save his people from their sins.”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 10
19 When they deliver you over, do not be anxious how you are to speak or what you are to say, for what you are to say will be given to you in that hour. 20 For it is not you who speak, but the Spirit of your Father speaking through you. 21 Brother will deliver brother over to death, and the father his child, and children will rise against parents and have them put to death, 22 and you will be hated by all for my name's sake. But the one who endures to the end will be saved.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 16:25
For whoever would save his life will lose it, but whoever loses his life for my sake will find it.


----------



## formula1

Matthew 19
23 And Jesus said to his disciples, “Truly, I say to you, only with difficulty will a rich person enter the kingdom of heaven. 24 Again I tell you, it is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle than for a rich person to enter the kingdom of God.” 25 When the disciples heard this, they were greatly astonished, saying, “Who then can be saved?” 26 But Jesus looked at them and said, “With man this is impossible, but with God all things are possible.”


----------



## formula1

Matthew 24
9 “Then they will deliver you up to tribulation and put you to death, and you will be hated by all nations for my name's sake. 10 And then many will fall away[a] and betray one another and hate one another. 11 And many false prophets will arise and lead many astray. 12 And because lawlessness will be increased, the love of many will grow cold. 13 But the one who endures to the end will be saved. 14 And this gospel of the kingdom will be proclaimed throughout the whole world as a testimony to all nations, and then the end will come.


----------



## formula1

Mark 16:16
Whoever believes and is baptized will be saved, but whoever does not believe will be condemned.


----------



## formula1

Luke 1
76 And you, child, will be called the prophet of the Most High; for you will go before the Lord to prepare his ways,
77 to give knowledge of salvation to his people in the forgiveness of their sins.


----------



## formula1

Luke 3
4 As it is written in the book of the words of Isaiah the prophet,

“The voice of one crying in the wilderness:
‘Prepare the way of the Lord,
    make his paths straight.

5 Every valley shall be filled, and every mountain and hill shall be made low, and the crooked shall become straight, and the rough places shall become level ways,
6 and all flesh shall see the salvation of God.’”


----------



## formula1

Luke 7
44 Then turning toward the woman he said to Simon, “Do you see this woman? I entered your house; you gave me no water for my feet, but she has wet my feet with her tears and wiped them with her hair. 45 You gave me no kiss, but from the time I came in she has not ceased to kiss my feet. 46 You did not anoint my head with oil, but she has anointed my feet with ointment. 47 Therefore I tell you, her sins, which are many, are forgiven—for she loved much. But he who is forgiven little, loves little.” 48 And he said to her, “Your sins are forgiven.” 49 Then those who were at table with him began to say among themselves, “Who is this, who even forgives sins?” 50 And he said to the woman, “Your faith has saved you; go in peace.”


----------



## formula1

Luke 13
23 And someone said to him, “Lord, will those who are saved be few?” And he said to them, 24 “Strive to enter through the narrow door. For many, I tell you, will seek to enter and will not be able”.


----------



## formula1

Luke 19
 2 And behold, there was a man named Zacchaeus. He was a chief tax collector and was rich. 3 And he was seeking to see who Jesus was, but on account of the crowd he could not, because he was small in stature. 4 So he ran on ahead and climbed up into a sycamore tree to see him, for he was about to pass that way.5 And when Jesus came to the place, he looked up and said to him, “Zacchaeus, hurry and come down, for I must stay at your house today.” 6 So he hurried and came down and received him joyfully. 7 And when they saw it, they all grumbled, “He has gone in to be the guest of a man who is a sinner.” 8 And Zacchaeus stood and said to the Lord, “Behold, Lord, the half of my goods I give to the poor. And if I have defrauded anyone of anything, I restore it fourfold.” 9 And Jesus said to him, “Today salvation has come to this house, since he also is a son of Abraham. 10 For the Son of Man came to seek and to save the lost.”


----------



## formula1

John 3:17
For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.


----------



## formula1

John 5
30 “I can do nothing on my own. As I hear, I judge, and my judgment is just, because I seek not my own will but the will of him who sent me.31 If I alone bear witness about myself, my testimony is not true. 32 There is another who bears witness about me, and I know that the testimony that he bears about me is true. 33 You sent to John, and he has borne witness to the truth. 34 Not that the testimony that I receive is from man, but I say these things so that you may be saved.”


----------



## formula1

John 10:9
I am the door. If anyone enters by me, he will be saved and will go in and out and find pasture.


----------



## Redbow

Psalm 147:11

The Lord taketh pleasure in them that fear him, in those that hope in his mercy.


----------



## formula1

Acts 2:21
And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls upon the name of the Lord shall be saved.


----------



## formula1

Acts 2
46 And day by day, attending the temple together and breaking bread in their homes, they received their food with glad and generous hearts, 47 praising God and having favor with all the people. And the Lord added to their number day by day those who were being saved.


----------



## formula1

Acts 4
11 This Jesus is the stone that was rejected by you, the builders, which has become the cornerstone. 12 And there is salvation in no one else, for there is no other name under heaven given among men by which we must be saved.


----------



## formula1

Acts 13

44 The next Sabbath almost the whole city gathered to hear the word of the Lord. 45 But when the Jews saw the crowds, they were filled with jealousy and began to contradict what was spoken by Paul, reviling him. 46 And Paul and Barnabas spoke out boldly, saying, “It was necessary that the word of God be spoken first to you. Since you thrust it aside and judge yourselves unworthy of eternal life, behold, we are turning to the Gentiles. 47 For so the Lord has commanded us, saying,

“‘I have made you a light for the Gentiles,
    that you may bring salvation to the ends of the earth.’”

48 And when the Gentiles heard this, they began rejoicing and glorifying the word of the Lord, and as many as were appointed to eternal life believed.


----------



## formula1

Acts 15
6 The apostles and the elders were gathered together to consider this matter. 7 And after there had been much debate, Peter stood up and said to them, “Brothers, you know that in the early days God made a choice among you, that by my mouth the Gentiles should hear the word of the gospel and believe. 8 And God, who knows the heart, bore witness to them, by giving them the Holy Spirit just as he did to us, 9 and he made no distinction between us and them, having cleansed their hearts by faith. 10 Now, therefore, why are you putting God to the test by placing a yoke on the neck of the disciples that neither our fathers nor we have been able to bear? 11 But we believe that we will be saved through the grace of the Lord Jesus, just as they will.”


----------



## formula1

Acts 25
25 About midnight Paul and Silas were praying and singing hymns to God, and the prisoners were listening to them, 26 and suddenly there was a great earthquake, so that the foundations of the prison were shaken. And immediately all the doors were opened, and everyone's bonds were unfastened. 27 When the jailer woke and saw that the prison doors were open, he drew his sword and was about to kill himself, supposing that the prisoners had escaped. 28 But Paul cried with a loud voice, “Do not harm yourself, for we are all here.” 29 And the jailer called for lights and rushed in, and trembling with fear he fell down before Paul and Silas. 30 Then he brought them out and said, “Sirs, what must I do to be saved?” 31 And they said, “Believe in the Lord Jesus, and you will be saved, you and your household.” 32 And they spoke the word of the Lord to him and to all who were in his house. 33 And he took them the same hour of the night and washed their wounds; and he was baptized at once, he and all his family. 34 Then he brought them up into his house and set food before them. And he rejoiced along with his entire household that he had believed in God.


----------



## formula1

Acts 28
26 “Go to this people, and say,
“You will indeed hear but never understand,
    and you will indeed see but never perceive.”
27 For this people's heart has grown dull,
    and with their ears they can barely hear,
    and their eyes they have closed;
lest they should see with their eyes
    and hear with their ears
and understand with their heart
    and turn, and I would heal them.’

28 Therefore let it be known to you that this salvation of God has been sent to the Gentiles; they will listen.”


----------



## formula1

Romans 1:16
For I am not ashamed of the gospel, for it is the power of God for salvation to everyone who believes, to the Jew first and also to the Greek.


----------



## formula1

Romans 5
6 For while we were still weak, at the right time Christ died for the ungodly. 7 For one will scarcely die for a righteous person—though perhaps for a good person one would dare even to die— 8 but God shows his love for us in that while we were still sinners, Christ died for us. 9 Since, therefore, we have now been justified by his blood, much more shall we be saved by him from the wrath of God. 10 For if while we were enemies we were reconciled to God by the death of his Son, much more, now that we are reconciled, shall we be saved by his life. 11 More than that, we also rejoice in God through our Lord Jesus Christ, through whom we have now received reconciliation.


----------



## formula1

Romans 8
22 For we know that the whole creation has been groaning together in the pains of childbirth until now. 23 And not only the creation, but we ourselves, who have the firstfruits of the Spirit, groan inwardly as we wait eagerly for adoption as sons, the redemption of our bodies. 24 For in this hope we were saved. Now hope that is seen is not hope. For who hopes for what he sees? 25 But if we hope for what we do not see, we wait for it with patience.


----------



## formula1

A little long but life changing for those who hear and do!!!

Romans 10
5 For Moses writes about the righteousness that is based on the law, that the person who does the commandments shall live by them. 6 But the righteousness based on faith says, “Do not say in your heart, ‘Who will ascend into heaven?’” (that is, to bring Christ down) 7 “or ‘Who will descend into the abyss?’” (that is, to bring Christ up from the dead). 8 But what does it say? “The word is near you, in your mouth and in your heart” (that is, the word of faith that we proclaim); 9 because, if you confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. 10 For with the heart one believes and is justified, and with the mouth one confesses and is saved. 11 For the Scripture says, “Everyone who believes in him will not be put to shame.” 12 For there is no distinction between Jew and Greek; for the same Lord is Lord of all, bestowing his riches on all who call on him. 13 For “everyone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved.”


----------



## trad bow

Amen


----------



## formula1

Romans 13
11 Besides this you know the time, that the hour has come for you to wake from sleep. For salvation is nearer to us now than when we first believed. 12 The night is far gone; the day is at hand. So then let us cast off the works of darkness and put on the armor of light. 13 Let us walk properly as in the daytime, not in orgies and drunkenness, not in sexual immorality and sensuality, not in quarreling and jealousy. 14 But put on the Lord Jesus Christ, and make no provision for the flesh, to gratify its desires.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 1:18
For the word of the cross is folly to those who are perishing, but to us who are being saved it is the power of God.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 1:21
For since, in the wisdom of God, the world did not know God through wisdom, it pleased God through the folly of what we preach to save those who believe.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 3
10 According to the grace of God given to me, like a skilled master builder I laid a foundation, and someone else is building upon it. Let each one take care how he builds upon it. 11 For no one can lay a foundation other than that which is laid, which is Jesus Christ. 12 Now if anyone builds on the foundation with gold, silver, precious stones, wood, hay, straw— 13 each one's work will become manifest, for the Day will disclose it, because it will be revealed by fire, and the fire will test what sort of work each one has done. 14 If the work that anyone has built on the foundation survives, he will receive a reward. 15 If anyone's work is burned up, he will suffer loss, though he himself will be saved, but only as through fire.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 9
19 For though I am free from all, I have made myself a servant to all, that I might win more of them. 20 To the Jews I became as a Jew, in order to win Jews. To those under the law I became as one under the law (though not being myself under the law) that I might win those under the law. 21 To those outside the law I became as one outside the law (not being outside the law of God but under the law of Christ) that I might win those outside the law. 22 To the weak I became weak, that I might win the weak. I have become all things to all people, that by all means I might save some.


----------



## formula1

1 Corinthians 10
31 So, whether you eat or drink, or whatever you do, do all to the glory of God. 32 Give no offense to Jews or to Greeks or to the church of God, 33 just as I try to please everyone in everything I do, not seeking my own advantage, but that of many, that they may be saved.


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 2
15 For we are the aroma of Christ to God among those who are being saved and among those who are perishing, 16 to one a fragrance from death to death, to the other a fragrance from life to life. Who is sufficient for these things? 17 For we are not, like so many, peddlers of God's word, but as men of sincerity, as commissioned by God, in the sight of God we speak in Christ.


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 6 
1 Working together with him, then, we appeal to you not to receive the grace of God in vain. 2 For he says,

“In a favorable time I listened to you,
    and in a day of salvation I have helped you.”

Behold, now is the favorable time; behold, now is the day of salvation.


----------



## formula1

2 Corinthians 7:10
For godly grief produces a repentance that leads to salvation without regret, whereas worldly grief produces death.


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 1
11 In him we have obtained an inheritance, having been predestined according to the purpose of him who works all things according to the counsel of his will, 12 so that we who were the first to hope in Christ might be to the praise of his glory. 13 In him you also, when you heard the word of truth, the gospel of your salvation, and believed in him, were sealed with the promised Holy Spirit, 14 who is the guarantee of our inheritance until we acquire possession of it, to the praise of his glory.


----------



## formula1

Bless you all in Christ for being up early reading God’s word!!!!


----------



## formula1

Ephesians 2
4 But God, being rich in mercy, because of the great love with which he loved us, 5 even when we were dead in our trespasses, made us alive together with Christ—by grace you have been saved— 6 and raised us up with him and seated us with him in the heavenly places in Christ Jesus, 7 so that in the coming ages he might show the immeasurable riches of his grace in kindness toward us in Christ Jesus. 8 For by grace you have been saved through faith. And this is not your own doing; it is the gift of God, 9 not a result of works, so that no one may boast. 10 For we are his workmanship, created in Christ Jesus for good works, which God prepared beforehand, that we should walk in them.


----------



## formula1

1 Thessalonians 5
5 For you are all children of light, children of the day. We are not of the night or of the darkness. 6 So then let us not sleep, as others do, but let us keep awake and be sober. 7 For those who sleep, sleep at night, and those who get drunk, are drunk at night. 8 But since we belong to the day, let us be sober, having put on the breastplate of faith and love, and for a helmet the hope of salvation. 9 For God has not destined us for wrath, but to obtain salvation through our Lord Jesus Christ, 10 who died for us so that whether we are awake or asleep we might live with him.


----------



## formula1

2 Thessalonians 2
9 The coming of the lawless one is by the activity of Satan with all power and false signs and wonders, 10 and with all wicked deception for those who are perishing, because they refused to love the truth and so be saved. 11 Therefore God sends them a strong delusion, so that they may believe what is false, 12 in order that all may be condemned who did not believe the truth but had pleasure in unrighteousness. 13 But we ought always to give thanks to God for you, brothers beloved by the Lord, because God chose you as the firstfruits to be saved, through sanctification by the Spirit and belief in the truth.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 1
15 The saying is trustworthy and deserving of full acceptance, that Christ Jesus came into the world to save sinners, of whom I am the foremost. 16 But I received mercy for this reason, that in me, as the foremost, Jesus Christ might display his perfect patience as an example to those who were to believe in him for eternal life.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 2
3 This is good, and it is pleasing in the sight of God our Savior, 4 who desires all people to be saved and to come to the knowledge of the truth. 5 For there is one God, and there is one mediator between God and men, the man Christ Jesus, 6 who gave himself as a ransom for all, which is the testimony given at the proper time.


----------



## formula1

1 Timothy 4
16 Keep a close watch on yourself and on the teaching. Persist in this, for by so doing you will save both yourself and your hearers.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 1
8 Therefore do not be ashamed of the testimony about our Lord, nor of me his prisoner, but share in suffering for the gospel by the power of God, 9 who saved us and called us to  a holy calling, not because of our works but because of his own purpose and grace, which he gave us in Christ Jesus before the ages began,10 and which now has been manifested through the appearing of our Savior Christ Jesus.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 2
8 Remember Jesus Christ, risen from the dead, the offspring of David, as preached in my gospel, 9 for which I am suffering, bound with chains as a criminal. But the word of God is not bound! 10 Therefore I endure everything for the sake of the elect, that they also may obtain the salvation that is in Christ Jesus with eternal glory.


----------



## Redbow

Psalm 84:11
For Jehovah God is our light and our protector. He gives us grace and glory. No good thing will he withhold from those who walk along his paths.


----------



## formula1

2 Timothy 3
14 But as for you, continue in what you have learned and have firmly believed, knowing from whom you learned it 15 and how from childhood you have been acquainted with the sacred writings, which are able to make you wise for salvation through faith in Christ Jesus.


----------



## formula1

Titus 2
11 For the grace of God has appeared, bringing salvation for all people, 12 training us to renounce ungodliness and worldly passions, and to live self-controlled, upright, and godly lives in the present age, 13 waiting for our blessed hope, the appearing of the glory of our great God and Savior Jesus Christ, 14 who gave himself for us to redeem us from all lawlessness and to purify for himself a people for his own possession who are zealous for good works.


----------



## formula1

Titus 3
4 But when the goodness and loving kindness of God our Savior appeared, 5 he saved us, not because of works done by us in righteousness, but according to his own mercy, by the washing of regeneration and renewal of the Holy Spirit, 6 whom he poured out on us richly through Jesus Christ our Savior, 7 so that being justified by his grace we might become heirs according to the hope of eternal life.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 1:13-2:4
13 And to which of the angels has he ever said,

“Sit at my right hand
    until I make your enemies a footstool for your feet”?

14 Are they not all ministering spirits sent out to serve for the sake of those who are to inherit salvation?

1Therefore we must pay much closer attention to what we have heard, lest we drift away from it. 2 For since the message declared by angels proved to be reliable, and every transgression or disobedience received a just retribution, 3 how shall we escape if we neglect such a great salvation? It was declared at first by the Lord, and it was attested to us by those who heard, 4 while God also bore witness by signs and wonders and various miracles and by gifts of the Holy Spirit distributed according to his will.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 2
9 But we see him who for a little while was made lower than the angels, namely Jesus, crowned with glory and honor because of the suffering of death, so that by the grace of God he might taste death for everyone. 10 For it was fitting that he, for whom and by whom all things exist, in bringing many sons to glory, should make the founder of their salvation perfect through suffering. 11 For he who sanctifies and those who are sanctified all have one source.


----------



## Milkman

@formula1 
Thank You for continuing to be faithful in God’s work among us sinners.


----------



## formula1

Milkman said:


> @formula1
> Thank You for continuing to be faithful in God’s work among us sinners.


May we all be true to the grace we have received though Christ!


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 5
7 In the days of his flesh, Jesus offered up prayers and supplications, with loud cries and tears, to him who was able to save him from death, and he was heard because of his reverence. 8 Although he was a son, he learned obedience through what he suffered. 9 And being made perfect, he became the source of eternal salvation to all who obey him, 10 being designated by God a high priest after the order of Melchizedek.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 7
23 The former priests were many in number, because they were prevented by death from continuing in office, 24 but he holds his priesthood permanently, because he continues forever. 25 Consequently, he is able to save to the uttermost those who draw near to God through him, since he always lives to make intercession for them.


----------



## formula1

Hebrews 9
27 And just as it is appointed for man to die once, and after that comes judgment, 28 so Christ, having been offered once to bear the sins of many, will appear a second time, not to deal with sin but to save those who are eagerly waiting for him.


----------



## formula1

James 1:21
Therefore put away all filthiness and rampant wickedness and receive with meekness the implanted word, which is able to save your souls.


----------



## formula1

James 2
14 What good is it, my brothers, if someone says he has faith but does not have works? Can that faith save him? 15 If a brother or sister is poorly clothed and lacking in daily food, 16 and one of you says to them, “Go in peace, be warmed and filled,” without giving them the things needed for the body, what good is that? 17 So also faith by itself, if it does not have works, is dead.


----------



## formula1

James 4
11 Do not speak evil against one another, brothers.  The one who speaks against a brother or judges his brother, speaks evil against the law and judges the law. But if you judge the law, you are not a doer of the law but a judge. 12 There is only one lawgiver and judge, he who is able to save and to destroy. But who are you to judge your neighbor?


----------



## formula1

James 5
13 Is anyone among you suffering? Let him pray. Is anyone cheerful? Let him sing praise. 14 Is anyone among you sick? Let him call for the elders of the church, and let them pray over him, anointing him with oil in the name of the Lord. 15 And the prayer of faith will save the one who is sick, and the Lord will raise him up. And if he has committed sins, he will be forgiven.


----------



## Redbow

II Peter 3:10-12

But the day of the Lord will come as a thief in the night, in the which the heavens shall pass away with a great noise, and the elements shall melt with fervent heat, the Earth also and the works that are therein shall be burned up.

Seeing then that all these things shall be dissolved what manner of persons ought ye to be in all holy conversation and godliness,

Looking for and hasting unto the coming of the day of God wherein the heavens being on fire shall be dissolved, and the elements shall melt with fervent heat?


----------



## formula1

James 5
19 My brothers, if anyone among you wanders from the truth and someone brings him back, 20 let him know that whoever brings back a sinner from his wandering will save his soul from death and will cover a multitude of sins.


----------



## formula1

Do you realize the gift that is in you?

1 Peter 1
3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ! According to his great mercy, he has caused us to be born again to a living hope through the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead, 4 to an inheritance that is imperishable, undefiled, and unfading, kept in heaven for you, 5 who by God's power are being guarded through faith for a salvation ready to be revealed in the last time.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 1
8 Though you have not seen him, you love him. Though you do not now see him, you believe in him and rejoice with joy that is inexpressible and filled with glory, 9 obtaining the outcome of your faith, the salvation of your souls.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 2
1 So put away all malice and all deceit and hypocrisy and envy and all slander. 2 Like newborn infants, long for the pure spiritual milk, that by it you may grow up into salvation— 3 if indeed you have tasted that the Lord is good.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 3
18 For Christ also suffered once for sins, the righteous for the unrighteous, that he might bring us to God, being put to death in the flesh but made alive in the spirit, 19 in which he went and proclaimed to the spirits in prison, 20 because they formerly did not obey, when God's patience waited in the days of Noah, while the ark was being prepared, in which a few, that is, eight persons, were brought safely through water. 21 Baptism, which corresponds to this, now saves you, not as a removal of dirt from the body but as an appeal to God for a good conscience, through the resurrection of Jesus Christ, 22 who has gone into heaven and is at the right hand of God, with angels, authorities, and powers having been subjected to him.


----------



## formula1

1 Peter 4
14 If you are insulted for the name of Christ, you are blessed, because the Spirit of glory and of God rests upon you. 15 But let none of you suffer as a murderer or a thief or an evildoer or as a meddler. 16 Yet if anyone suffers as a Christian, let him not be ashamed, but let him glorify God in that name. 17 For it is time for judgment to begin at the household of God; and if it begins with us, what will be the outcome for those who do not obey the gospel of God.

18 And

“If the righteous is scarcely saved,
    what will become of the ungodly and the sinner?”

19 Therefore let those who suffer according to God's will entrust their souls to a faithful Creator while doing good.


----------



## Redbow

Miss no opportunity of making some small sacrifice every day. Here by a smiling look, there by a kindly word, always doing the smallest things right. And doing them all for the sake of love which is the way of our Lord God and saviour Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

2 Peter 3
14 Therefore, beloved, since you are waiting for these, be diligent to be found by him without spot or blemish, and at peace. 15 And count the patience of our Lord as salvation, just as our beloved brother Paul also wrote to you according to the wisdom given him, 16 as he does in all his letters when he speaks in them of these matters. There are some things in them that are hard to understand, which the ignorant and unstable twist to their own destruction, as they do the other Scriptures. 17 You therefore, beloved, knowing this beforehand, take care that you are not carried away with the error of lawless people and lose your own stability. 18 But grow in the grace and knowledge of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ.


----------



## formula1

Jude 1
3 Beloved, although I was very eager to write to you about our common salvation, I found it necessary to write appealing to you to contend for the faith that was once for all delivered to the saints.


----------



## formula1

Jude 1
17 But you must remember, beloved, the predictions of the apostles of our Lord Jesus Christ. 18 They said to you, “In the last time there will be scoffers, following their own ungodly passions.” 19 It is these who cause divisions, worldly people, devoid of the Spirit. 20 But you, beloved, building yourselves up in your most holy faith and praying in the Holy Spirit, 21 keep yourselves in the love of God, waiting for the mercy of our Lord Jesus Christ that leads to eternal life. 22 And have mercy on those who doubt; 23 save others by snatching them out of the fire; to others show mercy with fear, hating even the garment stained by the flesh.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 7
9 After this I looked, and behold, a great multitude that no one could number, from every nation, from all tribes and peoples and languages, standing before the throne and before the Lamb, clothed in white robes, with palm branches in their hands, 10 and crying out with a loud voice, “Salvation belongs to our God who sits on the throne, and to the Lamb!”


----------



## Redbow

Church Sign

Will the road you're on get you to my place?   "GOD"


----------



## formula1

Revelation 12
10 And I heard a loud voice in heaven, saying, “Now the salvation and the power and the kingdom of our God and the authority of his Christ have come, for the accuser of our brothers has been thrown down, who accuses them day and night before our God. 11 And they have conquered him by the blood of the Lamb and by the word of their testimony, for they loved not their lives even unto death.


----------



## formula1

Revelation 19

1 After this I heard what seemed to be the loud voice of a great multitude in heaven, crying out,

“Hallelujah!
Salvation and glory and power belong to our God,

2 for his judgments are true and just;
for he has judged the great prostitute who corrupted the earth with her immorality, and has avenged on her the blood of his servants.”


----------



## formula1

Leviticus 19:31
“Do not turn to mediums or necromancers; do not seek them out, and so make yourselves unclean by them: I am the Lord your God.


----------



## formula1

Deuteronomy 4
27 And the Lord will scatter you among the peoples, and you will be left few in number among the nations where the Lord will drive you. 28 And there you will serve gods of wood and stone, the work of human hands, that neither see, nor hear, nor eat, nor smell. 29 But from there you will seek the Lord your God and you will find him, if you search after him with all your heart and with all your soul.


----------



## formula1

1 Chronicles 10
13 So Saul died for his breach of faith. He broke faith with the Lord in that he did not keep the command of the Lord, and also consulted a medium, seeking guidance. 14 He did not seek guidance from the Lord. Therefore the Lord put him to death and turned the kingdom over to David the son of Jesse.


----------



## formula1

1 Chronicles 16
8 Oh give thanks to the Lord; call upon his name; make known his deeds among the peoples!
9 Sing to him, sing praises to him; tell of all his wondrous works!
10 Glory in his holy name; let the hearts of those who seek the Lord rejoice!
11 Seek the Lord and his strength; seek his presence continually!


----------



## formula1

1 Chronicles 28:8
Now therefore in the sight of all Israel, the assembly of the Lord, and in the hearing of our God, observe and seek out all the commandments of the Lord your God, that you may possess this good land and leave it for an inheritance to your children after you forever.

Happy Thanksgiving to all my DBV family!!!


----------



## Whitetaillane

Happy Thanksgiving to you Formula and thank you for putting the Word of GOD out for me every morning.


----------



## formula1

2 Chronicles 7:14
if my people who are called by my name humble themselves, and pray and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways, then I will hear from heaven and will forgive their sin and heal their land.


----------



## Redbow

formula1 said:


> 2 Chronicles 7:14
> if my people who are called by my name humble themselves, and pray and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways, then I will hear from heaven and will forgive their sin and heal their land.


Thank you formula 1, and this is what America needs more than any thing else. Our nation is suffering because we as a people and a nation have turned our backs on GOD...


----------



## formula1

2 Chronicles 14
2 And Asa did what was good and right in the eyes of the Lord his God. 3 He took away the foreign altars and the high places and broke down the pillars and cut down the Asherim 4 and commanded Judah to seek the Lord, the God of their fathers, and to keep the law and the commandment.


----------



## formula1

2 Chronicles 26
3 Uzziah was sixteen years old when he began to reign, and he reigned fifty-two years in Jerusalem. His mother's name was Jecoliah of Jerusalem. 4 And he did what was right in the eyes of the Lord, according to all that his father Amaziah had done. 5 He set himself to seek God in the days of Zechariah, who instructed him in the fear of God, and as long as he sought the Lord, God made him prosper.


----------



## Redbow

Matthew 7 13-14

13  Enter through the narrow gate. For wide is the gate and broad is the road that leads to destruction and many enter through it. 

14 But small is the gate and narrow is the road that leads to eternal life and only a few find it.


----------



## formula1

2 Chronicles 30:9
For if you return to the Lord, your brothers and your children will find compassion with their captors and return to this land. For the Lord your God is gracious and merciful and will not turn away his face from you, if you return to him.


----------



## Redbow

Revelation 22:17

And the spirit and the bride say come. And let him that hearth say come. And let him that is athirst come. And whosoever will let him take the water of life freely.


----------



## formula1

2 Chronicles 31
20 Thus Hezekiah did throughout all Judah, and he did what was good and right and faithful before the Lord his God. 21 And every work that he undertook in the service of the house of God and in accordance with the law and the commandments, seeking his God, he did with all his heart, and prospered.


----------



## formula1

Job 5
8 As for me, I would seek God, and to God would I commit my cause,
9 who does great things and unsearchable, marvelous things without number:
10 he gives rain on the earth and sends waters on the fields;
11 he sets on high those who are lowly, and those who mourn are lifted to safety.
12 He frustrates the devices of the crafty, so that their hands achieve no success.
13 He catches the wise in their own craftiness, and the schemes of the wily are brought to a quick end.


----------



## formula1

Job 37
23 The Almighty—we cannot find him; he is great in power; justice and abundant righteousness he will not violate.
24 Therefore men fear him; he does not regard any who are wise in their own conceit.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 9:10
And those who know your name put their trust in you, for you, O Lord, have not forsaken those who seek you.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 14:2
The Lord looks down from heaven on the children of man, to see if there are any who understand, who seek after God.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 22:26
The afflicted shall eat and be satisfied; those who seek him shall praise the Lord! May your hearts live forever!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 24
3 Who shall ascend the hill of the Lord?  And who shall stand in his holy place?
4 He who has clean hands and a pure heart, who does not lift up his soul to what is false and does not swear deceitfully.
5 He will receive blessing from the Lord and righteousness from the God of his salvation.
6 Such is the generation of those who seek him, who seek the face of the God of Jacob.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 27:4
One thing have I asked of the Lord, that will I seek after: that I may dwell in the house of the Lord all the days of my life, to gaze upon the beauty of the Lord and to inquire in his temple.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 34
8 Oh, taste and see that the Lord is good!  Blessed is the man who takes refuge in him!
9 Oh, fear the Lord, you his saints, for those who fear him have no lack!
10 The young lions suffer want and hunger; but those who seek the Lord lack no good thing.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 53:2
God looks down from heaven on the children of man to see if there are any who understand, who seek after God.


----------



## Redbow

Lord, where we are wrong make us willing to change. And where we are right, make us easy to live with.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 63
1 O God, you are my God; earnestly I seek you; my soul thirsts for you; my flesh faints for you, as in a dry and weary land where there is no water.
2 So I have looked upon you in the sanctuary, beholding your power and glory.
3 Because your steadfast love is better than life, my lips will praise you.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 69
30 I will praise the name of God with a song;  I will magnify him with thanksgiving.
31 This will please the Lord more than an ox or a bull with horns and hoofs.
32 When the humble see it they will be glad; you who seek God, let your hearts revive.
33 For the Lord hears the needy and does not despise his own people who are prisoners.


----------



## Redbow

Lord, make me more like yourself, less like myself.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 84
3 Even the sparrow finds a home, and the swallow a nest for herself, where she may lay her young, at your altars, O Lord of hosts, my King and my God.
4 Blessed are those who dwell in your house, ever singing your praise!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 91
1 He who dwells in the shelter of the Most High will abide in the shadow of the Almighty.
2 I will say to the Lord, “My refuge and my fortress, my God, in whom I trust.”
3 For he will deliver you from the snare of the fowler and from the deadly pestilence.
4 He will cover you with his pinions, and under his wings you will find refuge; his faithfulness is a shield and buckler.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 105
1 Oh give thanks to the Lord; call upon his name; make known his deeds among the peoples!
2 Sing to him, sing praises to him; tell of all his wondrous works!
3 Glory in his holy name; let the hearts of those who seek the Lord rejoice!
4 Seek the Lord and his strength; seek his presence continually!


----------



## formula1

Psalm 119:162
I rejoice at your word like one who finds great spoil.


----------



## Redbow

If you would master temptation, you must first let Christ master you.


----------



## formula1

Psalm 141
8 But my eyes are toward you, O God, my Lord; in you I seek refuge; leave me not defenseless!
9 Keep me from the trap that they have laid for me and from the snares of evildoers!
10 Let the wicked fall into their own nets, while I pass by safely.


----------



## Redbow

Ignoring the word of God is kind of like ignoring the posted speed limits on the highway, sooner or later its going to cost you.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 2
1 My son, if you receive my words and treasure up my commandments with you,
2 making your ear attentive to wisdom and inclining your heart to understanding;
3 yes, if you call out for insight and raise your voice for understanding,
4 if you seek it like silver and search for it as for hidden treasures,
5 then you will understand the fear of the Lord and find the knowledge of God.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 3
3 Let not steadfast love and faithfulness forsake you; bind them around your neck; write them on the tablet of your heart.
4 So you will find favor and good success in the sight of God and man.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 3
13 Blessed is the one who finds wisdom, and the one who gets understanding,
14 for the gain from her is better than gain from silver and her profit better than gold.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 4
20 My son, be attentive to my words; incline your ear to my sayings.
21 Let them not escape from your sight; keep them within your heart.
22 For they are life to those who find them, and healing to all their flesh.
23 Keep your heart with all vigilance, for from it flow the springs of life.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 8
12 I, wisdom, dwell with prudence, and I find knowledge and discretion.
13 The fear of the Lord is hatred of evil.  Pride and arrogance and the way of evil and perverted speech I hate.
14 I have counsel and sound wisdom;  I have insight; I have strength.
15 By me kings reign, and rulers decree what is just;
16 by me princes rule, and nobles, all who govern justly.
17 I love those who love me, and those who seek me diligently find me.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 8
32 “And now, O sons, listen to me: blessed are those who keep my ways.
33 Hear instruction and be wise, and do not neglect it.
34 Blessed is the one who listens to me, watching daily at my gates, waiting beside my doors.
35 For whoever finds me finds life and obtains favor from the Lord,
36 but he who fails to find me injures himself; all who hate me love death.”


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 11:27
Whoever diligently seeks good seeks favor, but evil comes to him who searches for it.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 14:6
A scoffer seeks wisdom in vain, but knowledge is easy for a man of understanding.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 14:32
The wicked is overthrown through his evildoing, but the righteous finds refuge in his death.


----------



## Whitetaillane

Thank you Formula 1 for putting the Bible verses on each morning. I look forward to it as it has become part of my morning readings. I hope you and your family have a Blessed and Merry Christmas.


----------



## formula1

My joy to do! I learn so much from the search. I also appreciate everyone’s faithfulness!

Remember our Savior Christ and Merry Christmas!


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 15:14
The heart of him who has understanding seeks knowledge, but the mouths of fools feed on folly.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 17:9
Whoever covers an offense seeks love, but he who repeats a matter separates close friends.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 17:11
An evil man seeks only rebellion, and a cruel messenger will be sent against him.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 17:19
Whoever loves transgression loves strife; he who makes his door high seeks destruction.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 18:1
Whoever isolates himself seeks his own desire; he breaks out against all sound judgment.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 18:15
An intelligent heart acquires knowledge, and the ear of the wise seeks knowledge.


----------



## Redbow

God has two dwellings. One in Heaven and the other in a thankful heart.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 18:22
He who finds a wife finds a good thing and obtains favor from the Lord.

Thankfulness swells in me when I read this as 2023 will mark 40 years with my sweetheart.  Truly great gifts come from above!


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 20:6
Many a man proclaims his own steadfast love, but a faithful man who can find?


----------



## Redbow

For God, for yourself, for your family  and for your fellow man, be all that you can be in 2023. All you have to do is try, God will do the rest.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 21:21
Whoever pursues righteousness and kindness will find life, righteousness, and honor.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 24:14
Know that wisdom is such to your soul; if you find it, there will be a future, and your hope will not be cut off.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 28:5
Evil men do not understand justice, but those who seek the Lord understand it completely.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 28:11
A rich man is wise in his own eyes, but a poor man who has understanding will find him out.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 28:23
Whoever rebukes a man will afterward find more favor than he who flatters with his tongue.


----------



## RedHills

formula1 said:


> Proverbs 18:22
> He who finds a wife finds a good thing and obtains favor from the Lord.
> 
> Thankfulness swells in me when I read this as 2023 will mark 40 years with my sweetheart.  Truly great gifts come from above!


43 fer me...blessed beyond belief!


----------



## marlin

formula1 said:


> Proverbs 18:22
> He who finds a wife finds a good thing and obtains favor from the Lord.
> 
> Thankfulness swells in me when I read this as 2023 will mark 40 years with my sweetheart.  Truly great gifts come from above!


41 years for my wife and I as of December 12 2020.


----------



## srb

17 years with my lady!


----------



## marlin

marlin said:


> 41 years for my wife and I as of December 12 2020.


I fat fingered the year. It was 41 years in 2022. Sorry for the extra post.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 29:10
Bloodthirsty men hate one who is blameless and seek the life of the upright.


----------



## Redbow

Forty Five and one half years with my good Wife.


----------



## formula1

Proverbs 29:26
Many seek the face of a ruler, but it is from the Lord that a man gets justice.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 1
12 I the Preacher have been king over Israel in Jerusalem. 13 And I applied my heart to seek and to search out by wisdom all that is done under heaven. It is an unhappy business that God has given to the children of man to be busy with. 14 I have seen everything that is done under the sun, and behold, all is vanity and a striving after wind.


----------



## formula1

Ecclesiastes 2
24 There is nothing better for a person than that he should eat and drink and find enjoyment in his toil. This also, I saw, is from the hand of God, 25 for apart from him who can eat or who can have enjoyment?


----------

